# Comics  > Collected Editions & Classic Comics >  DC Hardcover Collected Editions Part 3

## NZ_InFerno

*The following is adapted from the Part 2 of the DC Hardcover thread, put together by Nova2814.1 who did absolutely sterling work keeping the thread updated and informative.* 

Welcome to the third Hardcover Discussion thread for DC and Vertigo! 

Feel free to post here with any questions or comments about DC's, Vertigo's, or Wildstorm's range of hardcovers, in all their myriad formats. And we want to see pics of your collection too.

Here is what DC & Vertigo has scheduled for release, as per the official solicits. I'll regularly update this to remove old releases and add in new solicits, and include anything I forgot. Books marked with an asterisk (*) are regular sized. (W) denotes the writer(s), and (A) denotes the penciller(s)/artist(s). All prices are cover prices.

*FORMAT SIZES (approx)*
Regular sized hardcovers are 26.5cm x 17.5cm. 
Deluxes and Omnibuses are 28.2cm x 19cm.
Absolutes are 31.5cm x 21cm, and the slip cases are 32.5cm x 21.5cm.



*DC & Vertigo HC October 2014 Solicits* All books release in December 2014
*DC & Vertigo HC November 2014 Solicits* All books release January 2015(Absolute GA in Feb 15)
*DC & Vertigo HC December 2014 Solicits* All books release in February 2015( Absolute Transmetropolitan TBA)
*DC & Vertigo HC January 2015 Solicits*  All books release in March 2015
*DC & Vertigo HC March 2015 Solicits* All books release in May 2015
*DC & Vertigo HC April 2015 Solicits*
*DC & Vertigo HC May 2015 Solicits*
DC & Vertigo HC June 2015 Solicits

----------


## NZ_InFerno

*Hardcover collections announced by DC, but not solicited yet. All information is subject to change.*


*July 2015*

Aquaman Vol. 6 (The New 52) 
Jeff Parker, Paul Pelletier, Sean Parsons
On Sale Date: July 7, 2015
$24.99 USD
208 pages
Hardcover
Collects issues #26-32.

Batman: Gothic Deluxe Edition 
Grant Morrison, Klaus Janson
On Sale Date: July 28, 2015
$24.99 USD
144 pages
Hardcover

DMZ Deluxe Edition Book Four 
Brian Wood, Ricardo Burchielli
On Sale Date: July 7, 2015
$29.99 USD
384 pages
Hardcover
Collects DMZ #45-59.

The Invisibles Book Four Deluxe Edition 
Grant Morrison, Chris Weston
On Sale Date: July 21, 2015
$39.99 USD
496 pages
Hardcover
Collects The Invisibles Vol. 2 #14-22, The Invisibles Vol. 3 #1-12.

The Sandman: Overture Deluxe Edition 
Neil Gaiman, JH Williams III
On Sale Date: July 14, 2015
$24.99 USD
224 pages
Hardcover


*August 2015*

American Vampire Vol. 8 
Scott Snyder, Rafael Alburquerque
On Sale Date: August 11, 2015
$22.99 USD
144 pages
Hardcover
Collects AMERICAN VAMPIRE CYCLE TWO #1-6.

Green Arrow: Archers Quest Deluxe Edition 
Brad Meltzer, Phil Hester, Ande Parks
On Sale Date: August 18, 2015
$24.99 USD
176 pages
Hardcover
Collects Green Arrow #16-21

Graphic Ink: The DC Comics Art of Ivan Reis 
Ivan Reis, Geoff Johns
On Sale Date: August 18, 2015
$39.99 USD
296 pages
Hardcover

Green Lantern by Geoff Johns Omnibus Vol. 2 
Geoff Johns, Ivan Reis, Doug Mahnke
On Sale Date: August 4, 2015
$99.99 USD
1040 pages
Hardcover
Collects Green Lantern #26-52, Blackest Night #0-7, DC Universe #0, Untold Tales of Blackest Night #1-2, Blackest Night Tales of the Corps #1-2.

Superman Vol. 6 (The New 52) 
Geoff Johns, John Romita Jr, Klaus Janson
On Sale Date: August 11, 2015
$24.99 USD
176 pages
Hardcover
Collects Superman #32-39.

Wonder Woman by George Perez Omnibus 
George Perez
On Sale Date: August 25, 2015
$75.00 USD
640 pages
Hardcover
This omnibus collects the first two years of George Perezs revolutionary run on WONDER WOMAN in premium format, containing WONDER WOMAN #1-24 and WONDER WOMAN ANNUAL #1.

----------


## NZ_InFerno

*USEFUL RESOURCES*
1) The Marvel Hardcover thread is here.

2) There is also a general Hardcover thread here, if you want to talk about other publishers, or general issues, like shipping, packaging, storage, etc.

3) *NEW!!!!!!* There's a (recently resurrected) comic book binding thread here.

3) The Marvel Masterworks website has a list of all the assorted Absolutes, HCs, etc, all on one page. Just click here. With thanks to Omnibus for the suggestion and the link.

4) The following is a public service announcement, courtesy of bit18986244 over in the Marvel thread.

8Du5w.jpg



Bit, we who are about to read, salute you!

*PICS & VIDS*
Here are links to some "unboxing" pics and/or vids of DC hardcovers, posted by forum members and from around the 'net. 

Absolute Dark Knight: here
Absolute Kingdom Come: Pics & Youtube video here.
Absolute Long Halloween: here
Absolute New Frontier: Here
Absolute Luthor/Joker: Here, and here and here
Absolute Planetary: here
Absolute Superman/Batman Vol 1: Here.
Absolute Superman/Batman Vol 2: here
Absolute Top Ten: here and on the next page

DC One Million Omnibus: Here, across two posts.
Golden Age Superman Omnibus: Here across three posts.
Hawkman by Geoff Johns Omnibus: Here.
House of Secrets Omnibus: Binding pics and quick review.
Infinite Crisis Omnibus: Here.
Justice League of America Omnibus Vol 1: Here
New 52 Villains Omnibus: 3D cover artwork
Planetary Omnibus: Here (across 2 posts). Video here
Sandman Omnibus, Vol 1: Here.
Sandman Omnibus Vol 2: here (2 posts).
Sleeper Omnibus: Video here

100 Bullets Deluxe 1-5: here
100 Bullets Deluxe Book 4: Here.
Books of Magic Deluxe Edition: Here
Daytripper Deluxe: Video here
DMZ The Deluxe Edition Book 1: Here.
DMZ The Deluxe Edition Book 2: Here and over the next page
Fables Encyclopedia: here and here (3 posts).
Joe the Barbarian Deluxe: Video here
Invisibles Deluxe: Video here
Luna Park: here
Spaceman Deluxe Edition: Here.
Solo Deluxe: Video here
Wednesday Comics: here,here and the next page

The Authority Vol 2 HC. Youtube video here.
Batman Vol 3: Death of the Family HC: Acetate dust jacket.

----------


## NZ_InFerno

*RECENTLY REPRINTED*
100 BULLETS: DELUXE EDITION BOOK 1 (2nd printing) - Available from November 2013.
ANIMAL MAN OMNIBUS (2nd printing) - Available from February 2014.
ABSOLUTE SANDMAN VOL 2 (6th printing) - Available from May 2014
ABSOLUTE SANDMAN VOL. 4 HC (NEW CODE JUL138412) (2nd printing) - February 2015
BATMAN 66 VOL. 1 HC (DEC130307) (2nd printing) - September 2014
BATMAN: A CELEBRATION OF 75 YEARS HC (APR140254) (2nd printing) - October 2014
BATMAN: HUSH UNWRAPPED DELUXE EDITION HC (FEB110197) (4th printing) - September 2014
BATMAN NOIR: EDUARDO RISSO DELUXE EDITION (2nd printing) - Available from February 2014.
BATMAN VOL. 1: THE COURT OF OWLS (8th Printing) - Available from February 2014.
BATMAN VOL. 2: THE CITY OF OWLS HC (NOV120259) (3rd printing) - September 2014
DEATH: THE DELUXE EDITION HC (JUN120272) (3rd printing) - February 2015
FABLES DELUXE EDITION VOL 1 (6th Printing) - Available from January 2014.
FABLES DELUXE EDITION VOLS. 2 and 5 (3rd printings) - Available from November 2013.
FABLES DELUXE EDITION VOL. 3 (3rd Printing) - Available from February 2014.
FABLES DELUXE EDITION VOL. 4 (3rd printing) - Available from March 2014.
FABLES DELUXE EDITION VOL. 5 HC (JAN120330) - September 2014
FABLES DELUXE EDITION VOL. 6 (2nd printing) - Available from March 2014.
FLEX MENTALLO: MAN OF MUSCLE MYSTERY DELUXE EDITION (3rd printing) - Available from December 2013.
GREEN LANTERN VOL. 1: SINESTRO ( 2nd printing) - Available from March 2014.
INJUSTICE: GODS AMONG US VOL. 1 (2nd printing) - Available from March 2014.
INJUSTICE: GODS AMONG US VOL. 2 HC (FEB140260) (2nd printing) - January 2015
JUSTICE LEAGUE VOL. 1: ORIGIN (3rd printing) - Available from March 2014.
KILLING JOKE DELUXE (13th printing) - Available from May 2014
THE PLANETARY OMNIBUS HC ((2nd printing) - Available from May 2014
PREACHER HC BOOK 1(4th printing), BOOKS 2-6(2nd printing) - Available August 2014
SANDMAN OMNIBUS VOL. 1 (2nd printing) - Available from March 2014.
SLEEPER OMNIBUS (2nd printing) - Available from February 2014.
SUPERMAN: ACTION COMICS VOL. 1 - SUPERMAN AND THE MEN OF STEEL (3rd printing) - Available from March 2014.
SUPERMAN: EARTH ONE VOL. 1 (8th printing) - Available from February 2014.
THE JOKER: A CELEBRATION OF 75 YEARS HC (APR140255) (2nd printing) - October 2014
THE JOKER: DEATH OF THE FAMILY HC (JUN130256) (3rd printing) - January 2015
WATCHMEN DELUXE EDITION (3rd printing) - Available from March 2014.
WATCHMEN: THE ABSOLUTE EDITION (7th Printing) - Available from December 2013.
Y: THE LAST MAN DELUXE EDITION BOOKS 2 (6th printing), 4 (4th printing), and 5 (4th printing) - Available from November 2013.



*Out of Print Editions:*

Absolute Editions
Absolute Authority Vol 1 & 2
Absolute Crisis on Infinite Earths
Absolute Danger Girl
Absolute Dark Knight
Absolute Kingdom Come
Absolute League of Extraordinary Gentleman Vol 1 & 2, Black Dossier
Absolute Planetary Vol 1 & 2
Absolute Promethea Vol 1

JLA/Avengers
Worlds Greatest Superheroes


Omnibus Editions
Jack Kirby's Fourth World Omnibus v1-4(regular size)
Infinite Crisis Omnibus
New Teen Titans Omnibus v1
Starman Omnibus v1-3, 5(regular size)

Deluxe Editions
Batman RIP
Batman The Black Glove
Batman The Return of Bruce Wayne
Batman Year One
Batman & Robin v1 & 2
Batwoman: Elegy
Black Orchid
Ex Machina Deluxe v1-5 (v2 limited availability)
Joe the Barbarian
JLA by Morrison v1 & 2
Legion of Superheroes: The Great Darkness Saga
Superman Red Son
We3 Deluxe(Available at CGN)

Regular Hardcover Editions
American Vampire v2 & 3
Authority v1
Gotham Central 1-4
Legends of the Dark Knight: Jim Aparo
Preacher v4 & 5
Saga of the Swamp Thing by Alan Moore v1, 3-6

----------


## RedNave

Good to see the thread already up and running!

For posterity, here is the poll results from part 2:

What hardcover format do you prefer?
Voters 284. 

Standard sized   28   9.86%
Deluxe              81   28.52%
Omnibus           87    30.63%
Absolute           88    30.99%

----------


## drd

Good job getting this back up NZ_InFerno, the question is where do we go from here? The archived version of Thread 2 is going to disappear in 2 weeks apparantly so do we make a concerted effort to repost all those pictures here in the new thread, or just wait for someone to ask for a particular book and post in reponse?

----------


## NZ_InFerno

So I'm going to go ahead and recreate the reviews/pics in posts over the next couple of days then link back to the OP, rather than clog up the first post

Still in the process of recreating the OP, Nova did a heck of a lot of formatting in this thing haha

----------


## NZ_InFerno

From myself:

Just received my 100 bullets Deluxe v4, here's some pics for those interested. Cost me 12 quid from BD, so about half what I paid for the previous volumes. Sealed which seemed to protect the DJ from getting damaged in the envelope, but didn't stop the jacket being put on a bit wonky.

----------


## NZ_InFerno

Pics continued:

----------


## NZ_InFerno

> Good job getting this back up NZ_InFerno, the question is where do we go from here? The archived version of Thread 2 is going to disappear in 2 weeks apparantly so do we make a concerted effort to repost all those pictures here in the new thread, or just wait for someone to ask for a particular book and post in reponse?


You or anyone else is welcome to repost them. I'll do as many as I have time for tonight then get back to it tomorrow. I can just link to the new posts in the OP.


The old thread is here, when you open an old post link from the list of pics/vids just replace the "community" at the front of the link with "oldforums" and it will show up

http://oldforums.comicbookresources....p-more)-PART-2

----------


## NZ_InFerno

From Mathu87:





> I've wanted to upgrade to Absolute Kingdom Come but have been offput by reviews that state the art is grainy/blown up from the trade. From what I've read, most of Ross' paintings were sold to private collectors so DC didn't properly reshoot/scan them for this edition.


Well, no idea if this would help, but I was literally done filming this when I read your post:





And here are some random photos I took when I got it, but never found a use to them until now (Sorry about the quality on these ones, my phone wasn't the best at the time):






The paper itself feels kind of grainy, while the art is... Well, I found it to be just fine. It's by no means HD quality, but it's not ugly to look at, specially at that size. I like the overall format of this particular Absolute edition, so I might be a little biased. Maybe earlier prints where worse, but I really like this one. It is a short comic book, though, but the bunch of extras make it worth it anyway.

----------


## NZ_InFerno

From MartinNL:

Slipcase design for the Luthor/Joker absolute? This got updated on amazon:

----------


## NZ_InFerno

Will keep going with these tomorrow, anyone wants to add new photos or put back old ones feel free. I will link them in the OP.


How did I forget the Poll, added.

----------


## victorxd1999

> From MartinNL:
> 
> Slipcase design for the Luthor/Joker absolute? This got updated on amazon:


Awesoooooome. I'd buy that

----------


## RedNave

> Awesoooooome. I'd buy that


It is one lovely produced collection:

----------


## NZ_InFerno

So I'm going to start working on the OOP books section, I will take any and all suggestions for oversized DC Hardcovers that are OOP.

----------


## danmar85

> Thanks for all your work NZ. I still can't get used to these new forums.
> 
> Anyway, for someone who wasn't a big fan of absolutes, just bought my third one: HUSH. Same price i paid for All-star supes and Watchmen: $35! If I keep winning at such low prices, I'm definitely not passing up these wonderful books. 
> 
> A question. Do you guys sell your TPB after you get the absolute of a certain story? I don't know whether its worth it to keep them around if I'm always going to read the absolutes.


What condition do you usually get them in?  I'm a bit reluctant to order from ebay, but if I can save a quite a bit on a book I want it's tempting.  What condition do you guys who order from ebay expect your comic books to show up in?

----------


## Orion

> They could include those in a Green Lantern Omnibus v2 by Geoff Johns and Tomasi, if DC are thinking clearly.


Unfortunately even that would not be thinking clearly, as it would be collecting Chapters 1,2,4,6,8,10,12 in the first omnibus, and then chapters 3,5,7,9,11,13 in the next one however many months/year later.

----------


## James

> So I'm going to start working on the OOP books section, I will take any and all suggestions for oversized DC Hardcovers that are OOP.


a few i can think of (some are not oversized):

starman omnibus v 1-3
superman: red son deluxe edition
jack kirby's fourth world omnibus v 1-4 (hardcovers)
legends of the dark knight: jim aparo
batman & robin deluxe edition v 1-2
batwoman: elegy deluxe edition
JLA deluxe edition v 1-2
saga of the swampthing v 1, 3-6 (hardcovers)

----------


## NZ_InFerno

> Unfortunately even that would not be thinking clearly, as it would be collecting Chapters 1,2,4,6,8,10,12 in the first omnibus, and then chapters 3,5,7,9,11,13 in the next one however many months/year later.


Oh I though the GLC stuff started before  Sinestro Corp War, not at the start of the run. Guess it wouldn't work then.

This reading order seems to agree with me:

http://www.readingorders.com/ReadingOrder/GreenLantern


So they could be collecting it all then, guess we will never know unless someone asks DC.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> So I'm going to start working on the OOP books section, I will take any and all suggestions for oversized DC Hardcovers that are OOP.


Absolute Crisis on Infinite Earths
Absolute Dark Knight
Infinite Crisis Omnibus

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

I'm deliberating as to whether to purchase Justice League of America Omnibus Vol 1 and Absolute Final Crisis. I can purchase them for around £40 ($67) and £33 ($56), respectively incl. shipping. Could anyone share their thoughts as to the pricing and any pics (I know there were some pics in the previous incarnation of our thread). For example, how well does the JLA Omnibus read? What else, if anything, needs to be read alongside Final Crisis?  Thx.

----------


## Balakin

> What else, if anything, needs to be read alongside Final Crisis?  Thx.


You need nothing else, everything is in the absolute (even the Batman issues after RIP) + even 7 new pages for the main event. I'm monitoring it's price for 3 month now and £33 is the cheapest I saw so far in Europe.

----------


## momaw

> Oh right, now I remember - DC's solicitation for this is so nonsensical that I probably blocked this solicit from my mind. I assume it collects GLC: Recharge 1-5, not GLC 1-5, as the former were co-written by Johns. So you get those *completely* unrelated issues, but you don't get any of the *essential* GLC Sinestro Corps War issues or essential Tales of the Sinestro Corps (except for SP) because they weren't written by Johns. This makes this omnibus completely worthless.


Yeah, the omni needs to end at GL 20 and omni 2 weave GLC (where relevant) through.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> You need nothing else, everything is in the absolute (even the Batman issues after RIP) + even 7 new pages for the main event. I'm monitoring it's price for 3 month now and £33 is the cheapest I saw so far in Europe.


Thanks for the Final Crisis info. I'm wondering whether to bite or wait. I just spent a packet on 6 Marvel Omnibuses/OHCs, therefore my coffers have been rapidly diminished  :EEK!:

----------


## momaw

Since someone asked about the Justice League of America Vol 1 Omnibus, and since my copy arrived today, here are some pic.  All up I'm pretty please with it.  The only disappointment is they have used that black embossed card for the cover under the dust jacket.  Any blurry patches are due to my inability to figure out how to get my camera to focus properly.

----------


## momaw



----------


## momaw



----------


## momaw

Infinity and Infinity Companion sitting on top for comparison.

----------


## Balakin

> Thanks for the Final Crisis info. I'm wondering whether to bite or wait. I just spent a packet on 6 Marvel Omnibuses/OHCs, therefore my coffers have been rapidly diminished


I was tempted to buy it for the oversized format and the 7 extra pages, but I'm not so crazy about the 3D issues, so I just bought the hc (hope it will be in good shape when it arrives. It was really annoying trying to find the right edition, with the crossovers for a good price, since a lot of the online sellers are listing the 240 page version with the same isbn  :Mad:  )

----------


## momaw

> I was tempted to buy it for the oversized format and the 7 extra pages, but I'm not so crazy about the 3D issues, so I just bought the hc (hope it will be in good shape when it arrives. It was really annoying trying to find the right edition, with the crossovers for a good price, since a lot of the online sellers are listing the 240 page version with the same isbn  )


I didn't know there were two versions of the standard hardcover.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> 


Thanks for the pics momaw. Nice looking Omnibus with a beautiful cover, although the card underneath as you say doesn't look too great. Those are some seriously large white borders on the inside.

----------


## NZ_InFerno

Wait, the origin of the JLA is that they are tree people? Hope that makes it into the movie  :Wink:

----------


## Balakin

> I didn't know there were two versions of the standard hardcover.


I think the 240 pages long is the europian eiditon with Darkseid on the cover, instead of Superman with Batman's corpse, published by Titan.

----------


## momaw

> Thanks for the pics momaw. Nice looking Omnibus with a beautiful cover, although the card underneath as you say doesn't look too great. Those are some seriously large white borders on the inside.


The Silver Age Green Lantern omni's have huge boarders too.  That's why the glued binding on those doesn't bother me because there's no gutter loss.  I wish they hadn't stopped at Vol 2.  I need to find some time the read this JLA omni.  Flicking through it, it looks like so much fun.

----------


## momaw

> Wait, the origin of the JLA is that they are tree people? Hope that makes it into the movie


You didn't know this?  Sheesh, call yourself a comic book fan. :rolleyes:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## wrkngclasshero

> Oh I though the GLC stuff started before  Sinestro Corp War, not at the start of the run. Guess it wouldn't work then.
> 
> This reading order seems to agree with me:
> 
> http://www.readingorders.com/ReadingOrder/GreenLantern
> 
> So they could be collecting it all then, guess we will never know unless someone asks DC.


Given DC's latest track record, I suspect this will get corrected prior to publication.  The case to include GLC and the specials is way more compelling than the first few JSA issues.  That being said I will likely cancel my order if the omnibus doesn't include the GLC stuff.

----------


## g7x2000

latest haul and a late bday present... signed Batman & Son HC! I have awesome friends.

----------


## Orion

> Oh I though the GLC stuff started before  Sinestro Corp War, not at the start of the run. Guess it wouldn't work then.
> 
> This reading order seems to agree with me:
> 
> http://www.readingorders.com/ReadingOrder/GreenLantern
> 
> 
> So they could be collecting it all then, guess we will never know unless someone asks DC.


I have no idea what you're talking about now. That web site explicitly shows that the Sinestro Corps War is laid out exactly as I explained. The first omnibus according to your socilit goes to the very end of the Sinestro Corps War, but doesn't include any of the GLC chapters or the other 3 Tales chapters.

Of course Green Lantern Corps itself started before the Sinestro Corps War, but it doesn't start intertwining story-wise with Johns' GL until then.

----------


## drd

> So I'm going to start working on the OOP books section, I will take any and all suggestions for oversized DC Hardcovers that are OOP.


Infinite Crisis omnibus seems to OOP by all accounts.

I don't know about the status of the other volumes but the usual suspects are JLA Deluxe Volume 2, Ex Machina Deluxe Volume 4 (with these getting TPB reprints now I don't see DC keeping the hardcovers in print) and Gotham Central Volume 2.

I know the last ones not oversized but its a perennial white whale in these parts.

----------


## Ari Gold

> Thanks for the Final Crisis info. I'm wondering whether to bite or wait. I just spent a packet on 6 Marvel Omnibuses/OHCs, therefore my coffers have been rapidly diminished


I'm a big fan of Final Crisis. It's a book that you will (likely) read multiple times, and the Absolute format is incredible. It was my 2nd Absolute purchase.

----------


## Balakin

> It's a book that you will (likely) read multiple times


or set it on fire and throw out of the window. 
But if you like it, you should check The Return of Bruce Wayne, it's as much of a continuation/aftermath of FC than part of the Batman storyline.

----------


## Clayton

> A question. Do you guys sell your TPB after you get the absolute of a certain story? I don't know whether its worth it to keep them around if I'm always going to read the absolutes.


Depends. I have some that I sold off or gave away and some that I have kept. An absolute does not leave the house for any friend or family to borrow. If I want to share something that I wish to promote, then the smaller books are the ones that I can let go out of the house.

----------


## alb2009

Thanks for your input everyone. I think I'll sell off my tpbs. Its not like my friends or family respect it as a medium so I have no one to lend to.




> What condition do you usually get them in?  I'm a bit reluctant to order from ebay, but if I can save a quite a bit on a book I want it's tempting.  What condition do you guys who order from ebay expect your comic books to show up in?


I gotta say I've been very lucky (and attentive) in this regard. All-Star superman was from a glitch so brand new, for Hush and Watchmen i simply looked at the pictures the sellers had provided on ebay. Both were in excellent condition. Also another great thing about the absolutes are those slipcases, so even if there is any damage the book inside will be unscathed. Now I want to get New Frontier and Long Halloween before DC increase their MSRP for the next reprint.

----------


## Cap'n_RDM

Does anyone here have the Justice League International HCs?  What is the binding?  Is there any supplemental material?  Pics would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## NZ_InFerno

> I have no idea what you're talking about now. That web site explicitly shows that the Sinestro Corps War is laid out exactly as I explained. The first omnibus according to your socilit goes to the very end of the Sinestro Corps War, but doesn't include any of the GLC chapters or the other 3 Tales chapters.
> 
> Of course Green Lantern Corps itself started before the Sinestro Corps War, but it doesn't start intertwining story-wise with Johns' GL until then.


Ah I was reading the wrong numbers, too many late nights. Bugger they've really screwed the pooch haven't they.

----------


## momaw

> or set it on fire and throw out of the window. 
> But if you like it, you should check The Return of Bruce Wayne, it's as much of a continuation/aftermath of FC than part of the Batman storyline.


I loved FC.  Every time I read it I find something new. RoBW on the other hand didn't impress me that much.

----------


## Balakin

> I loved FC.  Every time I read it I find something new. RoBW on the other hand didn't impress me that much.


I was only referring to the fact that people tend to love or really hate Morrison. I used to hate Morrison with a burning passion and sweared that I'm never gonna touch any of his crap again, than things changed an now I'm a pathetic GM fanboy.
RoBW impressed me because I thought it will only be a cute little adventure but at the end it was almost FC all over again (just on a smaller scale), which was quite surprising for me. I also liked the "first truth of Batman" thing, it came out reall nice and made INC a logical follow up emotionally too.

----------


## Orion

I just hate that they went straight to Absolue for Batman Inc. instead of giving us the two new52 trades in one deluxe hardcover to match (almost) all of the rest. It's maddening.

----------


## TheTemp

> I just hate that they went straight to Absolue for Batman Inc. instead of giving us the two new52 trades in one deluxe hardcover to match (almost) all of the rest. It's maddening.


I'm sure they'll put out a deluxe of the new 52 series. Don't see why an absolute had to come first though..

----------


## danmar85

> I gotta say I've been very lucky (and attentive) in this regard. All-Star superman was from a glitch so brand new, for Hush and Watchmen i simply looked at the pictures the sellers had provided on ebay. Both were in excellent condition. Also another great thing about the absolutes are those slipcases, so even if there is any damage the book inside will be unscathed. Now I want to get New Frontier and Long Halloween before DC increase their MSRP for the next reprint.


Thanks for the reply.  I guess my other concern would be how each seller would pack the book, but oh well.  Something will come along at the right time that I desperately want.

----------


## Mobe1969

> Thanks for the reply.  I guess my other concern would be how each seller would pack the book, but oh well.  Something will come along at the right time that I desperately want.


I've got a few really cheap used absolutes, with broken slipcases (known when I ordered it). I just repair them. I've never had any issues with the underlying books though. I'd be wary of buying one that was listed "without slipcover".

----------


## Balakin

> I just hate that they went straight to Absolue for Batman Inc. instead of giving us the two new52 trades in one deluxe hardcover to match (almost) all of the rest. It's maddening.


I agree. I have all the deluxes and it is really frustrating.

----------


## momaw

> 


Seriously, what is with the paper across both Marvel and DC.  This is what 24 hours out of shrink wrap in a dry environment does on this one.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Seriously, what is with the paper across both Marvel and DC.  This is what 24 hours out of shrink wrap in a dry environment does on this one.


Aww man, that's just not right  :Frown:

----------


## Balakin

> Seriously, what is with the paper across both Marvel and DC.  This is what 24 hours out of shrink wrap in a dry environment does on this one.


just checked my Planetary omnibus, and it looks the same after 2-3 month on the shelf.
My IDW deluxe hc which was really wavy when it arrived flattened out really smoothly and my newer Marvel omnis are flat too (Iron man, WCA, but maybe they are pressed together a bit tighter than Planetary. I'm just mentioning them, because of the thin paper).

----------


## Stargasm

> just checked my Planetary omnibus, and it looks the same after 2-3 month on the shelf.
> My IDW deluxe hc which was really wavy when it arrived flattened out really smoothly and my newer Marvel omnis are flat too (Iron man, WCA, but maybe they are pressed together a bit tighter than Planetary. I'm just mentioning them, because of the thin paper).


Had the same thing with my Planetary Omnibus. Took it out of the shrink wrap and the next day it got all wavy (it was tightly arranged on the shelf). Started reading it a week ago and finished it yesterday, put in back on the shelf and now the waves are almost gone, go figure...

----------


## slop101

(reposting from the old thread for posterity)


5 Omnibuses that DC NEEDS to put together, STAT!


- *Swamp Thing* by Alan Moore

- *Superman* by John Byrne

- *Wonder Woman* by George Perez

- *Justice League* by Giffen/DeMatteis & Maguire/Huges

- *Hitman* by Ennis & McCrea


BOOM!!!

----------


## Tekkaman Blade

> I just hate that they went straight to Absolue for Batman Inc. instead of giving us the two new52 trades in one deluxe hardcover to match (almost) all of the rest. It's maddening.





> I'm sure they'll put out a deluxe of the new 52 series. Don't see why an absolute had to come first though..





> I agree. I have all the deluxes and it is really frustrating.


I am not extremely bothered by this since the Absolutes are popular but am a bit surprised they went this route.  I don't particularly care for the format but that's just me.  

And after all DC never re-released the standard size Resurrection of Ra's Al Gul or the Time and the Batman hardcovers up to the deluxe size.  I had long assumed DC would've repackaged the RIP material with the Time and the Batman by producing another Deluxe release after they put out the Batman Black Glove Deluxe but that never came to pass.  Just goes to show how terrible I am at guessing publisher's release patterns right?

----------


## Clayton

I prefer absolutes and I'm happy to see Bat Inc. (with new Burnham pages!) get the treatment so soon. My wish is to see all of Morrison's Batman run done this way. I'm getting impatient waiting to see when the rest comes out. I think there is about 26 issues or so that could be covered in 1 or 2 editions.

----------


## csista

> Does anyone here have the Justice League International HCs?  What is the binding?  Is there any supplemental material?  Pics would be greatly appreciated.


I actually just bought them. Only flipped through Vol. 1 so far. Didn't see supplements. Not oversized. It's actually made with the same 80s newsprint paper that my old trade and the original issues were made with. At first I was upset, but now I actually find it kind of endearing in a nostalgic way. But likely a turn-off for most people. If you already have the trades, you're only upgrading the cover.

----------


## RedNave

For those in the UK (and Europe) Amazon UK have JSA Vol.1 back at under £60.

----------


## MrJed

> For those in the UK (and Europe) Amazon UK have JSA Vol.1 back at under £60.


Locked in at £42 here - bring it on  :Smile:

----------


## DragonPiece

Anyone else excited for the JSA omnibus to come out? Waiting for pictures and what not before I make the purchase though just to make sure everything is in order.

----------


## at0mic punk

Has anyone got Batman vol 4 HC Zero Year-Secret City yet, I've seen it on amazon saying it contains issues 21-24, 0, and Annual 2, but everywhere else it says it's just 21-24, 4 issues seems really steep for 24.99, hopefully it's just an incorrect solicitation

----------


## RedNave

> Has anyone got Batman vol 4 HC Zero Year-Secret City yet, I've seen it on amazon saying it contains issues 21-24, 0, and Annual 2, but everywhere else it says it's just 21-24, 4 issues seems really steep for 24.99, hopefully it's just an incorrect solicitation


It is wafer thin and only has 21-24.

----------


## danmar85

> Has anyone got Batman vol 4 HC Zero Year-Secret City yet, I've seen it on amazon saying it contains issues 21-24, 0, and Annual 2, but everywhere else it says it's just 21-24, 4 issues seems really steep for 24.99, hopefully it's just an incorrect solicitation


Pud33 just mentioned he got a copy recently.  You can ask him here.

----------


## csista

> Anyone else excited for the JSA omnibus to come out? Waiting for pictures and what not before I make the purchase though just to make sure everything is in order.


Can't wait. That's been a wish list book for a while, since I started reading after the relaunch as Justice Society Of America and was a huge fan. Already have the Hawkman omnibus ready to go after I'm done with Vol. 1. Best part is, Vol. 2 is coming out end of the year, so a short wait to finish the series.

----------


## Captain Planet

> It is wafer thin and only has 21-24.


Whaaat?  4 issues?  That's even less then the Marvel NOW books.

----------


## Kurisu

> Whaaat?  4 issues?  That's even less then the Marvel NOW books.


Well, remember 24 was double sized, so technically it's five, but still. Very disappointing.

----------


## DragonPiece

> Whaaat?  4 issues?  That's even less then the Marvel NOW books.


Well like Kurisu said 24 is double sized. And all of these issues also have backups also. I think it's better that this trade is only the zero year issues instead of having the clayface story and the other stories that are only tie ins.

----------


## Brito

Hello people! First post! It's nice to be here. Now... Quick question. Something that has been bothering me...

Does any one know if there will be more "classic" ASTRO CITY reprinted as hardcover? (Volume 2, the specials, ...) 
Volume 1 was just issued that way, but not Shinning Stars. Family Album is scheduled for reprint in September, but (as far as I know) paperback only - the hardback edition, scheduled for last month (according to Bookdepository*), got cancelled (according to Cheapgraphicnovels*). I don't know if the soft editions will be my only option or if I just have to wait (if that's the case, I'm ok with it. I was a Planetary reader: I'm a VERY patient person.  :Smile: )

(* By the way, it's really frustrating to come up with information about Astro City, that's why I mine anything Google points...)

----------


## Captain Planet

> Well like Kurisu said 24 is double sized. And all of these issues also have backups also. I think it's better that this trade is only the zero year issues instead of having the clayface story and the other stories that are only tie ins.


I don't follow monthlies so I assumed it was just 4 regular issues.  It's not as bad as I thought but I would still prefer the 6 or 7 issues they've been doing, even if they do cut an arc in half.  

Thanks for the info.

----------


## pud333

> It is wafer thin and only has 21-24.





> Well, remember 24 was double sized, so technically it's five, but still. Very disappointing.





> Well like Kurisu said 24 is double sized. And all of these issues also have backups also. I think it's better that this trade is only the zero year issues instead of having the clayface story and the other stories that are only tie ins.


It says Batman 21-24, and Batman Zero Year The Director's Cut #1.

----------


## Thesanmich

I've already spent a fair amount this month to get my hands on the ASM2 omnibus and USM OHC's but that JSA omnibus is really tempting me at 53 percent off...
If it was Marvel the decision would be easy, I'd just wait it out for a clearance, but this is DC we're talking about.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> For those in the UK (and Europe) Amazon UK have JSA Vol.1 back at under £60.


I preordered it from amazon.com for $59.30 along with JSA Omnibus Vol. 2 at $89.09, with total shipping at $11.97. Taking my total preorder price of $160.36 and based on the respective RRP prices of $125 & $150, proportionately JSA Omni Vol.1 will work out at  around £43 and JSA Omni Vol. 2 at around £53. The speedyhen price for the first volume is not far off.

----------


## csista

> I've already spent a fair amount this month to get my hands on the ASM2 omnibus and USM OHC's but that JSA omnibus is really tempting me at 53 percent off...
> If it was Marvel the decision would be easy, I'd just wait it out for a clearance, but this is DC we're talking about.


I haven't really seen DC books go on clearance. I get the feeling DC sticks to small print runs, then goes to multiple printings if needed. Probably why I've also noticed DC books go OOP more abruptly. That's why I've made it a habit not to wait too long with their books, as opposed to Marvel, where I take my time because I get plenty of warning when books are running low.

----------


## Cap'n_RDM

> I actually just bought them. Only flipped through Vol. 1 so far. Didn't see supplements. Not oversized. It's actually made with the same 80s newsprint paper that my old trade and the original issues were made with. At first I was upset, but now I actually find it kind of endearing in a nostalgic way. But likely a turn-off for most people. If you already have the trades, you're only upgrading the cover.


Thanks for the response.  I can't decide what I think about the newsprint though.  I wonder if I should just go with the trades since the HCs only seem to go to vol. 4 anyways.  Hmmm...

----------


## NZ_InFerno

Still looking for OOP HC book suggestions, will start updating the list tomorrow and over the weekend when I have a bit more time.

----------


## Joshua

> Hello people! First post! It's nice to be here. Now... Quick question. Something that has been bothering me...
> 
> Does any one know if there will be more "classic" ASTRO CITY reprinted as hardcover? (Volume 2, the specials, ...) 
> Volume 1 was just issued that way, but not Shinning Stars. Family Album is scheduled for reprint in September, but (as far as I know) paperback only - the hardback edition, scheduled for last month (according to Bookdepository*), got cancelled (according to Cheapgraphicnovels*). I don't know if the soft editions will be my only option or if I just have to wait (if that's the case, I'm ok with it. I was a Planetary reader: I'm a VERY patient person. )
> 
> (* By the way, it's really frustrating to come up with information about Astro City, that's why I mine anything Google points...)


Kurt Busiek was registered with the old board and might be with the new one and was always popping up to answer questions. You could then PM him. If not, he has a site, I think. He had commented a time or two about Astro City collected editions.

----------


## TheTemp

> It says Batman 21-24, and Batman Zero Year The Director's Cut #1.


What pisses me off is they skipped 18-20? I think? Wherever the Death of The Family story ends, and the Requiem story starts.. They skipped the entire thing and didn't collect it. Why!? I remember reading reviews of one of the issues where there was little to no dialogue at all, being very good..yet we can't get it collected?? They better collect those missing issues after Zero Year is collected!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

It would be very cool if they threw all the zero year issues into one OHC, including any crossovers, at some point after it's ended. The finale is supposed to be in Batman #33.

----------


## Wasp14

I'm _really_ starting to get annoyed with Chapters. Lately they've sent 4 or 5 books unsealed, the most recent being the Invisibles Omnibus (which also came damaged). I also received the misprint edition of Bruce Wayne Murderer? The one that was supposed to be destroyed by retailers. I called to set up replacement orders for both items and they commented that I've set up several of them (only 5 out of 60+ plus orders with multiple books). I've spent an ungodly amount of money at Chapters and have replaced very few books, so for them to comment on that was kind of insulting.

----------


## Kurt Busiek

> Does any one know if there will be more "classic" ASTRO CITY reprinted as hardcover? (Volume 2, the specials, ...)


That's the plan, as I understand it.




> Volume 1 was just issued that way, but not Shinning Stars.


SHINING STARS was, last I saw, still in print in hardcover. It hadn't been issued yet in SC, so that's what the recent printing was.




> Family Album is scheduled for reprint in September, but (as far as I know) paperback only - the hardback edition, scheduled for last month (according to Bookdepository*), got cancelled (according to Cheapgraphicnovels*).


That's news to me. I've asked DC about it. If plans have changed, I haven't been consulted.

kdb

----------


## Kurt Busiek

> Kurt Busiek was registered with the old board and might be with the new one and was always popping up to answer questions. You could then PM him.


Actually, if I've got preferences set up right, I have PMs turned off. I don't want to have to check every site I visit for private e-mail, so I prefer to toggle those things off.

kdb

----------


## Deviates

> For those in the UK (and Europe) Amazon UK have JSA Vol.1 back at under £60.


Thanks for the heads up. Going to stick with importing it from the US for now, was hoping it would drop a little further from Amazon UK... Wishful thinking.

----------


## Orion

Speaking of Mr. Busiek, I'd love it if his Superman run was collected in a more comprehensive way. Apart from Camelot Falls, there are too many tiny trades with just 2-3 issues and some classic reprints for padding. Would love to have just his run in thicker tpb or deluxe hc format.

----------


## slop101

> Still looking for OOP HC book suggestions, will start updating the list tomorrow and over the weekend when I have a bit more time.


The first Teen Titans Omni is out of print and going for a decent amount.

Not sure if it's been mentioned, but the first few Starman Omnibuses are out of print as well (hardcover), with the 3rd volume being the most rare.

----------


## NZ_InFerno

Have updated the OOP books, thanks for suggestions. Have checked against amazon for the OOP selections so if some are available elsewhere I might put a little asterisk there to show limited availability.

----------


## pud333

> I'm _really_ starting to get annoyed with Chapters. Lately they've sent 4 or 5 books unsealed, the most recent being the Invisibles Omnibus (which also came damaged). I also received the misprint edition of Bruce Wayne Murderer? The one that was supposed to be destroyed by retailers. I called to set up replacement orders for both items and they commented that I've set up several of them (only 5 out of 60+ plus orders with multiple books). I've spent an ungodly amount of money at Chapters and have replaced very few books, so for them to comment on that was kind of insulting.


I usually have good luck with chapters. Much better than Amazon, but my OCD is too much and I've decided that for books I really want, I buy them at my LCS now. The extra money is worth it to a) get the book immediately b) not have to deal with the hassle of damaged books and c) picking them up in person is the ONLY way to guarantee the condition I expect. It would be nice if they paid more attention to packaging but they won't. So I'm done with it. 

Also, it supports my LCS more, so that's always a good thing.

----------


## GenericUserName12

> Have updated the OOP books, thanks for suggestions. Have checked against amazon for the OOP selections so if some are available elsewhere I might put a little asterisk there to show limited availability.


I believe the Gotham Central Deluxe Hardcovers are OOP.

----------


## Captain Planet

> I believe the Gotham Central Deluxe Hardcovers are OOP.


Sadly, yes.  I would really love one to accompany the new show but DC would definitely go with tpbs instead of expensive hardcovers.

----------


## Dick Grayson

> I believe the Gotham Central Deluxe Hardcovers are OOP.


They're standard HC, not deluxe.

----------


## Brito

> That's the plan, as I understand it.


Holly cow!! I was about to answer Joshua, telling him that my plan for the week would be read all things tagged 'Astro City' on your site and follow Astro City on Facebook... I wasn't expecting the author himself! NICE! By the way... That's good news. I will look foward to it.




> SHINING STARS was, last I saw, still in print in hardcover. It hadn't been issued yet in SC, so that's what the recent printing was.


I will look further. In books sites it looked like it was out of print. But that's my fault - I have to get used with COMIC book sites. 




> That's news to me. I've asked DC about it. If plans have changed, I haven't been consulted.
> kdb


I went there again and the CANCELLED was no more there. It was probably something internal of theirs. Sorry If I scared someone. As I said, information about Astro City is so thin, that I probably got that wrong.
*EDIT:* actually, it just moved, but inside it's page there it was: "RELEASE DATE: CANCELLED"

Now... I have some comic sites to research and Astro City comics to buy! Thanks again (you and Joshua) for the help and the news!!

----------


## Captain Planet

> Speaking of Mr. Busiek, I'd love it if his Superman run was collected in a more comprehensive way. Apart from Camelot Falls, there are too many tiny trades with just 2-3 issues and some classic reprints for padding. Would love to have just his run in thicker tpb or deluxe hc format.


This is something I've been wanting for awhile now.  I would love to see it in deluxes or an omnibus but if it's not Morrison or Johns there isn't much chance for now.

----------


## Qdor

With the JSA Omnibus fast approaching, I'm looking to further expand my DC Omnibus collection (JSA and Planetary vs a ton of Marvel and Dark Horse oversized stuff). The bindings have always scared me off of the older collections have scared me off in the past, but 52, Johns Teen Titans, Hawkman, and Johns Flash have me intrigued. Any of those I should stay away from? The Sandman Omnibuses are interesting also, but I think I'd rather they be my first Absolutes with how much I love DH's Library Editions.  

I'm a fan of Johns' GL and new52 work, but a lot of his older material I've never read before. I'm really excited for JSA!

----------


## Kurt Busiek

> Speaking of Mr. Busiek, I'd love it if his Superman run was collected in a more comprehensive way. Apart from Camelot Falls, there are too many tiny trades with just 2-3 issues and some classic reprints for padding. Would love to have just his run in thicker tpb or deluxe hc format.


There are some issues that haven't been collected, either.

I'd love a comprehensive reprinting. Maybe someday.

kdb

----------


## Captain Planet

> With the JSA Omnibus fast approaching, I'm looking to further expand my DC Omnibus collection (JSA and Planetary vs a ton of Marvel and Dark Horse oversized stuff). The bindings have always scared me off of the older collections have scared me off in the past, but 52, Johns Teen Titans, Hawkman, and Johns Flash have me intrigued. Any of those I should stay away from? The Sandman Omnibuses are interesting also, but I think I'd rather they be my first Absolutes with how much I love DH's Library Editions.  
> 
> I'm a fan of Johns' GL and new52 work, but a lot of his older material I've never read before. I'm really excited for JSA!


So far his Flash is by far my favorite.  Really great stuff.

----------


## Mad Hatter

> Have updated the OOP books, thanks for suggestions. Have checked against amazon for the OOP selections so if some are available elsewhere I might put a little asterisk there to show limited availability.


Preacher HC vols. 4 and 5 are OOP.

We3 deluxe is available on CGN
Ex Machina volume 2 is available on CGN, IST and TalesOfWonder
Batman: Year One is available on TalesOfWonder

----------


## NZ_InFerno

> I believe the Gotham Central Deluxe Hardcovers are OOP.


As pointed out they are just standard hardcovers. I would happily upgrade though. I was just planning on covering the oversized books but will add regular books as they get pointed out. 




> With the JSA Omnibus fast approaching, I'm looking to further expand my DC Omnibus collection (JSA and Planetary vs a ton of Marvel and Dark Horse oversized stuff). The bindings have always scared me off of the older collections have scared me off in the past, but 52, Johns Teen Titans, Hawkman, and Johns Flash have me intrigued. Any of those I should stay away from? The Sandman Omnibuses are interesting also, but I think I'd rather they be my first Absolutes with how much I love DH's Library Editions.  
> 
> I'm a fan of Johns' GL and new52 work, but a lot of his older material I've never read before. I'm really excited for JSA!


The Majority of DC Omnis have bindings quite different to what you are used to on a Marvel Omnibus. They're much tighter and don't open as freely. If you can get your hands on one you can see for yourself.  The content of Hawkman, Flash and 52 are really great.  I used to have the Hawkman and Flash Omnis but sold them as I was pretty disappointed with the build quality.  

Absolute editions on the other hand are built really well and open nicely.  




> Preacher HC vols. 4 and 5 are OOP.
> 
> We3 deluxe is available on CGN
> Ex Machina volume 2 is available on CGN, IST and TalesOfWonder
> Batman: Year One is available on TalesOfWonder


Cheers will update.

----------


## NZ_InFerno

I'm glad that Mr Busiek, also Walter Simonson , have made it back to the forums, it's pretty cool to hear from the writers themselves about books and upcoming collections.

----------


## Qdor

Thanks for the replies folks. I think The Flash is probably what I'll be leaning towards, taking it volume at a time to make sure the build quality doesn't bum me out too much. 

On the previous topic of the Green Lantern Omnibus, I think it would be absolutely criminal if they put that thing to market without the necessary GLC issues for the Sinestro Corps War, but I'm hopeful they will correct it before it comes out as they did with JSA. Although, it does set the precedent for the post new 52 GL stuff, collecting all the parts of the First Lantern and Third Army issues.  Yeesh, there is no good way to get through this without either skipping important issues or just bloating out the (hopefully) future collections.

----------


## Kurt Busiek

> I went there again and the CANCELLED was no more there. It was probably something internal of theirs. Sorry If I scared someone. As I said, information about Astro City is so thin, that I probably got that wrong.
> *EDIT:* actually, it just moved, but inside it's page there it was: "RELEASE DATE: CANCELLED"


To be honest, I hadn't heard that the new edition of FAMILY ALBUM had been scheduled in any format, so it may be vaporware both ways. I've asked.

It's ready to go, but apparently DC's book-release schedule is all jammed up.

In any case, I hope you enjoy whatever you get your hands on (and I'll note that, print schedule issues aside, it's all available in digital form, just in case you're someone who likes that).

kdb

----------


## NZ_InFerno

> Preacher HC vols. 4 and 5 are OOP.
> 
> We3 deluxe is available on CGN
> Ex Machina volume 2 is available on CGN, IST and TalesOfWonder
> Batman: Year One is available on TalesOfWonder


Is Tales of Wonder up to date? They also list Kirby Fourth World HCs as being in stock when they've been OOP for a long while.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> There are some issues that haven't been collected, either.
> 
> I'd love a comprehensive reprinting. Maybe someday.
> 
> kdb


Thanks Mr. Busiek for your swift responses. How much say do you or other writers/artists have in the printing of your works?

Btw, I never got round to thanking you on the Marvel Thread for "The Marvels", "Untold Tales of Spider-Man" and "JLA/Avengers". Amazing work.

----------


## Gladiatorbunny

> With the JSA Omnibus fast approaching, I'm looking to further expand my DC Omnibus collection (JSA and Planetary vs a ton of Marvel and Dark Horse oversized stuff). The bindings have always scared me off of the older collections have scared me off in the past, but 52, Johns Teen Titans, Hawkman, and Johns Flash have me intrigued. Any of those I should stay away from? The Sandman Omnibuses are interesting also, but I think I'd rather they be my first Absolutes with how much I love DH's Library Editions.  
> 
> I'm a fan of Johns' GL and new52 work, but a lot of his older material I've never read before. I'm really excited for JSA!



After buying them on a whim and letting them sit on my bookshelf for over a year, I just now started and finished reading all three volumes of Geoff Johns' Flash Omnibus series two days ago, and I loved it.  This is just a feel-good super-hero comic, with a hero that's hard not to love.  I never really had any prior knowledge of Wally West other than what I read in the New Teen Titans Omnibus, but it pretty much covers anything you need to know as you read it.  The first six-issue arc is slow and boring, but if you can stick through it, the rest is just awesome.  The build quality is also much worse in the first volume than the two that follow, so don't write off the series just yet if that bugs you.  I wish DC used something other than that lame black cardboard on their covers, but this isn't the first time someone's made that comment.  It actually makes me sad that we lost some of that Wally West in the New 52 (who knows, maybe they'll make him better- time will tell).  Overall, I'm happy I read the Flash... it's led to me pre-ordering the JSA Omnibus.  I'm also going to buy the Hawkman Omnibus, since they apparently go hand-in-hand.  I've always been a Marvel guy, but Geoff Johns is always impressive!

This brings up a good question, though:  I've always been a Marvel guy, but I started reading DC with the New 52.  Because of that, I've now begun to buy and read DC's older stuff, like the Green Lantern stuff, Blackest Night, Brightest Day, the New Teen Titans omnibus, and now the Flash Omnibus.  After reading all of these great stories, the idea of the New 52, which seemed great to me at the time, almost seems tragic now that I know what we've lost.  For example, Wally's close friendship with Nightwing and Cyborg... that'll never happen now- at least to the extent that it did before the New 52.  Are there any other DC "newbies" like me that started with the New 52, were inspired to read the older collections, and are now sad that all of that great stuff is lost?

----------


## Orion

> This brings up a good question, though:  I've always been a Marvel guy, but I started reading DC with the New 52.  Because of that, I've now begun to buy and read DC's older stuff, like the Green Lantern stuff, Blackest Night, Brightest Day, the New Teen Titans omnibus, and now the Flash Omnibus.  After reading all of these great stories, the idea of the New 52, which seemed great to me at the time, almost seems tragic now that I know what we've lost.  For example, Wally's close friendship with Nightwing and Cyborg... that'll never happen now- at least to the extent that it did before the New 52.  Are there any other DC "newbies" like me that started with the New 52, were inspired to read the older collections, and are now sad that all of that great stuff is lost?


You're right, it is tragic. You can always end up doing what many of us have done - ignore the new 52 completely and focus on the wealth of (uncollected) great DC material from before that time. Try to hunt down some Mark Waid Flash trades for more Wally West goodness (although DC hasn't released his run in any kind of near-comprehensive way even though it was one of the most critically acclaimed in comics at the time).

----------


## Enormouse

I don't know if its been mentioned, but I noticed a seller with 2 infinite crisis omnis for $100 on eBay. Good luck.

----------


## alb2009

> I don't know if its been mentioned, but I noticed a seller with 2 infinite crisis omnis for $100 on eBay. Good luck.


Can't thank you enough man! This book was sorely missing from my DC collection. $100 is a great price considering what its been going for. I think I got the last one.

----------


## kdjac0434

> I don't know if its been mentioned, but I noticed a seller with 2 infinite crisis omnis for $100 on eBay. Good luck.


I grabbed one . . . . here's hoping

----------


## kdjac0434

delete please

----------


## Kurt Busiek

> Thanks Mr. Busiek for your swift responses. How much say do you or other writers/artists have in the printing of your works?


When it comes to work-for-hire material: None whatsoever. It's entirely up to the publisher.

When it comes to creator-owned material, most of the decisions about collecting material and keeping it in print are still up to the publisher, but the creator has certain amounts of recourse depending on the contract terms.




> Btw, I never got round to thanking you on the Marvel Thread for "The Marvels", "Untold Tales of Spider-Man" and "JLA/Avengers". Amazing work.


Very glad you liked 'em!

kdb

----------


## Enormouse

> Can't thank you enough man! This book was sorely missing from my DC collection. $100 is a great price considering what its been going for. I think I got the last one.





> I grabbed one . . . . here's hoping


I'm glad you guys were able to grab them! I want the book, but even though $100 is a great price for it, I just can't justify the expense right now. I hope they come sealed like it says!

----------


## Wasp14

> Thanks for the replies folks. I think The Flash is probably what I'll be leaning towards, taking it volume at a time to make sure the build quality doesn't bum me out too much. 
> 
> On the previous topic of the Green Lantern Omnibus, I think it would be absolutely criminal if they put that thing to market without the necessary GLC issues for the Sinestro Corps War, but I'm hopeful they will correct it before it comes out as they did with JSA.


I'm looking forward to reading GL in an Omnibus format, I've only read Rebirth and Revenge of the Green Lanterns so far and enjoyed them both. I'll probably also get the Brightest Day Omni as well, which comes out several months before.

Late Edit: I'm not sure how this is possible, but Amazon.ca is apparently selling a brand new copy of Absolute Planetary Vol. 2 for $40.

----------


## silkcuts

I'm just gonna hijack this page and post vids of DC collected editions here.
-Sleeper Omnibus

----------


## silkcuts

-Solo Deluxe

----------


## silkcuts

-Planetary Omnibus

----------


## silkcuts

-Invisibles Deluxe v1

----------


## silkcuts

-Joe the Barbarian Deluxe

----------


## silkcuts

something a bit fresh:
-Daytripper Deluxe

----------


## silkcuts

and last, not hardcover but it's still interesting:
-Batman The Court of Owls Book and Mask set

----------


## TheTemp

Just noticed amazon.ca bumped up the price of the Geoff Johns JSA omni volume 1 to closer match the price of volume 2... Good thing I pre ordered it when it was $20 cheaper!

----------


## Thesanmich

> Just noticed amazon.ca bumped up the price of the Geoff Johns JSA omni volume 1 to closer match the price of volume 2... Good thing I pre ordered it when it was $20 cheaper!


I noticed the discount rate went from 53% to 41% for us in the US. If I pre-order now how likely will it go back up?

----------


## DragonPiece

Looks like Batman volume 5 now contains both the second and third part of Zero Year. Weird, they probably could have split the two books and made more of a profit. Helps the readers for sure though. http://www.amazon.com/Batman-Vol-Zer...X9XTAM3SZ8HCCH

----------


## NZ_InFerno

Updated OP with video links

----------


## csista

> I noticed the discount rate went from 53% to 41% for us in the US. If I pre-order now how likely will it go back up?


It won't. I'm shocked it was that low for so long in the first place. If you're in the US, your best bet is to wait and see if IST does 50% on release week.

----------


## TheTemp

> Looks like Batman volume 5 now contains both the second and third part of Zero Year. Weird, they probably could have split the two books and made more of a profit. Helps the readers for sure though. http://www.amazon.com/Batman-Vol-Zer...X9XTAM3SZ8HCCH


And once again they're skipping an issue with 28!.. I know it was a preview of Batman Eternal but that means it better be included in the Batman Eternal collections! I'm still confused as to why 18-20 didn't get collected..

----------


## Qdor

My only solo Flash experience has the Johns run before Flashpoint and the new 52 run with Manapaul. I love the idea of The Flash, however, and I've been sold on picking up the the Johns Flash omnibuses and giving them a go. Never read any Wally West before, so I'm looking forward to experiencing this character so many seem to love.

----------


## victorxd1999

> My only solo Flash experience has the Johns run before Flashpoint and the new 52 run with Manapaul. I love the idea of The Flash, however, and I've been sold on picking up the the Johns Flash omnibuses and giving them a go. Never read any Wally West before, so I'm looking forward to experiencing this character so many seem to love.


Nice, Johns run is great. If you like that you should also check out Waid's run

----------


## Qdor

> Nice, Johns run is great. If you like that you should also check out Waid's run


I've been digging and really see no good way to collect Waid's run other than hunting down old out of print trades. That's a shame, but I love Waid's Daredevil so if the Flash reading goes well I will definitely check those out.

----------


## ptitjaune

In case anyone is interested, a few months ago DC solicited a Promethea "Immateria" Omnibus, which got cancelled.
I thought about it today, and as we didn't get any news about it since, I tweeted JH Williams about it, and he 
told me it will come out after he's done with Sandman Overture  :Smile:  .

----------


## DragonPiece

> And once again they're skipping an issue with 28!.. I know it was a preview of Batman Eternal but that means it better be included in the Batman Eternal collections! I'm still confused as to why 18-20 didn't get collected..


I can understand why 28 wouldn't be included, it would mess up the pacing of Zero Year. Anyway, Scott did clarify when 18-20 would be collected: https://twitter.com/Ssnyder1835/stat...91992257314816

----------


## Drz

Superman: Earth One vol 3 is coming February 10th 2015!

Here's the ISNB for it: 1401241840

Description:



> The follow-up to the NEW YORK TIMES #1 bestselling graphic novels SUPERMAN: EARTH ONE VOL. 1 and 2 is here! Written by J. Michael Straczynski with art by Ardian Syaf (BATGIRL), SUPERMAN: EARTH ONE VOL. 3 follows a young Clark Kent as he continues his journey toward becoming the World's Greatest Super Hero. After defeating villains terrestrial and beyond, Superman faces a threat that he can't simply outmuscle. A threat smarter, more cunning and deadly than he can imagine: the Luthors!


Ardian Syaf's Zod design:

----------


## Enormouse

> In case anyone is interested, a few months ago DC solicited a Promethea "Immateria" Omnibus, which got cancelled.
> I thought about it today, and as we didn't get any news about it since, I tweeted JH Williams about it, and he 
> told me it will come out after he's done with Sandman Overture  .


I wondered when we were going to hear about that again! Thanks for asking. It never occurs to me to do so.

----------


## TheTemp

> I can understand why 28 wouldn't be included, it would mess up the pacing of Zero Year. Anyway, Scott did clarify when 18-20 would be collected: https://twitter.com/Ssnyder1835/stat...91992257314816


18-20,0,34-35? I noticed Annual 2 wasn't in the newest collected edition as well.. What a random Pairing of issues.




> Superman: Earth One vol 3 is coming February 10th 2015!
> 
> Here's the ISNB for it: 1401241840
> 
> Description:
> 
> 
> Ardian Syaf's Zod design:


Awesome!

----------


## RedNave

> So does anyone prefer GA as an Absolute? I feel like the change is going to lose it a lot of sales.


I do.

(123456)

----------


## victorxd1999

> According to the DC solicitations on CBR, this is the cover to the Green Lantern Geoff John Omnibus  - by Carlos Pacheco and Jesus Merino:


I'm not really convinced by that cover. It feels a bit creepy.
I would rather liked a cover with the corps on it

----------


## ukbondraider

> I do.
> 
> (123456)


Me too.  I always welcome any Absolute that isnt a weird title like Ronin, Prometheus, Sandman etc (although I own those aswell).

I just wish the deluxe format was DCs default format for HCs.  Why bother with standard size HCs?  Let the standard size be for TPBs.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> I'm not really convinced by that cover. It feels a bit creepy.
> I would rather liked a cover with the corps on it


Yeah, me too. I actually prefer the cover pic which is currently shown on amazon. Here's a reminder:

----------


## NZ_InFerno

Pretty sure that pic is from GL Rebirth? I remember it from the Absolute.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Pretty sure that pic is from GL Rebirth? I remember it from the Absolute.


Yeah, it's the cover of the GL Rebirth TPB, but also still featured as the Omnibus cover pic on amazon.

----------


## ohmshalone

I don't want a Geoff Johns Green Lantern collection as much as I want a "Saga of Hal Jordan" collection, documenting his rise, fall, and ending with his ultimate redemption in Rebirth.

----------


## FlashingSabre

There isn't an Absolute collection for Batwoman, is there? That would deserve a larger page size.

----------


## Jeff Brady

> There isn't an Absolute collection for Batwoman, is there? That would deserve a larger page size.


There is not, and it totally deserves it.  I just get the issues on Comixology, hook the computer to the 40" TV, and look at it that way.  Definitely bigger than an Absolute.

----------


## silkcuts

I've done it for the 1st book, now here's the second one:



And some pics...

----------


## silkcuts

While I'm here, let me share couple of pics of oversized Serbian editions of Batman: Arkham Asylum and WE3.

Compared with TPB of another Morrison's story (in Serbian as well):


and Dave McKean's art which looks even better at this size.

----------


## silkcuts

Spines of AA and WE3...

...and this great splash by Frank Quetly.

----------


## drd

Thanks a lot Silkcuts, foreign language editions of DC books are always interesting to see sometimes you guys get better collections than we do.

I'm on the fence about Invisibles volume 2, I was nonplussed after the first volume, I didn't hate it but it really didn't grab me either.

----------


## ShooCat

> Heck no. Save for a few exceptions, I'd rather have Deluxes over Absolutes. Bummer.





> There isn't an Absolute collection for Batwoman, is there? That would deserve a larger page size.


Now _that_ I'd love as an Absolute. JH Williams' art does deserve it.

----------


## danmar85

Anyone else order from IST Friday evening and still waiting on a shipment?  I guess I ordered too close to the deadline.  The order was somewhat large so maybe it's that.  I just hope it doesn't get stuck in limbo because of the move..ugh.

----------


## Avengers1986

Do the 3 Geoff Johns Flash and 1 Geoff Johns Teen Titans omnibus contain any extras such as variant covers and interviews or is it just the issues collected?  Thanks for any info.

----------


## TomSlick

> *I just wish the deluxe format was DCs default format for HCs.  Why bother with standard size HCs?*  Let the standard size be for TPBs.


THIS. Right Here!




> I don't want a Geoff Johns Green Lantern collection as much as I want a "Saga of Hal Jordan" collection, documenting his rise, fall, and ending with his ultimate redemption in Rebirth.


THIS, too!

----------


## FlashingSabre

> Do the 3 Geoff Johns Flash and 1 Geoff Johns Teen Titans omnibus contain any extras such as variant covers and interviews or is it just the issues collected?  Thanks for any info.


I just bought the 2nd Flash omnibus, and there weren't any extra's included. It's worth it forth the story though.

----------


## Marth555

Anyone comments on or pics of the brightest day omni?
Also I would totally buy Absolute Batwomanbatwoman jhw.jpg

----------


## Chrisko

Did I miss something? Amazon has the Infinite Crisis Omnibus available for purchase. It's $94. Are they doing a second print on this finally? I thought it had been OOP for a while now.

----------


## Commissioner Gordon

> Do the 3 Geoff Johns Flash and 1 Geoff Johns Teen Titans omnibus contain any extras such as variant covers and interviews or is it just the issues collected?  Thanks for any info.


I don't think the Flash books do, but the Teen Titans omni has a few variant covers as well as a few pages of sketches from one of the artists.

----------


## The_Dark_Knight

> Did I miss something? Amazon has the Infinite Crisis Omnibus available for purchase. It's $94. Are they doing a second print on this finally? I thought it had been OOP for a while now.


I wouldn't get too excited yet. The "Usually ships in 1-2 months" thing is generally Amazon doublespeak for "We're out!".

----------


## pud333

Wrong thread.

----------


## Frogtown

I'm aware Brightest Day is a follow-up to Blackest Night but was curious if I would still be able to enjoy it without reading it or any other events leading up to it.

----------


## JohnHorus

> I'm aware Brightest Day is a follow-up to Blackest Night but was curious if I would still be able to enjoy it without reading it or any other events leading up to it.


One of the stories was a direct continuation of Blackest Night, but the rest of them were very new reader friendly, following characters that came back during Blackest Night. Even the story that is a follow-up to Blackest Night is pretty easy to follow. Still, you'll need some GL mythos back story for some plot threads.

----------


## TheTemp

> I've done it for the 1st book, now here's the second one:
> 
> 
> 
> And some pics...


I like that every one of the Deluxes is going to have a different coloured cover without the Dustjacket. Volume 1 was bright orange, this ones purple.. Anybody wanna guess on the third one? I'll say blue or green!

----------


## ohmshalone

First issue of Multiversity out. I'm soooo tempted, but I really want it to be the first current event I read in trade. Aah, who am I kidding? I'll probably read the issue before I sleep tonight.

----------


## Drz

http://collectededitions.blogspot.co...sub-diego.html

NERDGASM OVERLOAD!!!!!

JSA Omni 3
Batman Gothic Deluxe Edition
Dark Knight Returns in black & white
Batman: Mad Love Deluxe Edition
Absolute Transmepolitan
Absolute Y the Last Man
Neal Adams Omnibus
Orion by Walter Simonson Omnibus
WONDER WOMAN BY GEORGE PEREZ OMNIBUS


GET.
GET.
H
H
Y

HYPEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!

----------


## victorxd1999

> http://collectededitions.blogspot.co...sub-diego.html
> 
> NERDGASM OVERLOAD!!!!!
> 
> JSA Omni 3
> Batman Gothic Deluxe Edition
> Dark Knight Returns in black & white
> Batman: Mad Love Deluxe Edition
> Absolute Transmepolitan
> ...


There's quite some nice stuff there and that Perez WW omni is great news. But there something my eyes also spotted...

Deathstroke by Wolfman is finally getting collected properly!!!!!! 

YEEEEEES!!

----------


## kdjac0434

> There's quite some nice stuff there and that Perez WW omni is great news. But there something my eyes also spotted...
> 
> Deathstroke by Wolfman is finally getting collected properly!!!!!! 
> 
> YEEEEEES!!


I wonder what that will be.  I just finished grabbing all the issues and sent them to the binder a week or so ago.

----------


## victorxd1999

> I wonder what that will be.  I just finished grabbing all the issues and sent them to the binder a week or so ago.


I was actually planning on doing that too. I was planning on buying from Mycomicshop.com but now that the trades are probably restarting I'll just buy those.

----------


## Captain Planet

> http://collectededitions.blogspot.co...sub-diego.html
> 
> NERDGASM OVERLOAD!!!!!
> 
> JSA Omni 3
> Batman Gothic Deluxe Edition
> Dark Knight Returns in black & white
> Batman: Mad Love Deluxe Edition
> Absolute Transmepolitan
> ...





> There's quite some nice stuff there and that Perez WW omni is great news. But there something my eyes also spotted...
> 
> Deathstroke by Wolfman is finally getting collected properly!!!!!! 
> 
> YEEEEEES!!


Hmm, I think Deathstroke and Neal Adams Batman Omnibus are the only things I'm interested in.  Absolutes are not my thing.  I'm interested in learning more about Orion though.  I didn't even know that book existed.

----------


## TheTemp

Dial H is getting a Deluxe edition? Of all the New 52 series..it's that one? Hmmm.

----------


## victorxd1999

> Dial H is getting a Deluxe edition? Of all the New 52 series..it's that one? Hmmm.


Niiiiiice! That's probably one of the best new 52 titles.

----------


## mars

I'm interested in

Absolute Transmetropolitan (how many volumes will sixty issues require?)
America vs Justice Society
Neal Adams Batman omni
Blue Devil Showcase

----------


## Drz

> Dial H is getting a Deluxe edition? Of all the New 52 series..it's that one? Hmmm.


It was consistent and well done story that fits in a single trade.

----------


## victorxd1999

> I'm interested in
> 
> Absolute Transmetropolitan (how many volumes will sixty issues require?)
> America vs Justice Society
> Neal Adams Batman omni
> Blue Devil Showcase


I think they will do it in 3 or 4 volumes. The last time they did a big serie in Absolute (Sandman), they did more than 75 issues in 4 volumes with the biggest volumes having 20 issues. So they could do Transmetropolitan in 3 volumes (20 each) but they can also go ffor 15 issues a volume which happens more often with Absolutes.  It can go either way. Or Dc can screw us and only put in 10 issues a volume of course

----------


## mars

Thanks for the info. Three or four volumes is reasonable. No way I'd be paying Absolute prices for six ten-issue volumes.

----------


## Billy Batson

*Oh wow. They're finally collecting Millar's Swamp Thing.*

----------


## Brian

The initial post has been updated to include some content info, including preliminary content for the second Geoff Johns Green Lantern Omnibus:

_Green Lantern #26-52, Blackest Night #0-7, DC Universe #0, Untold Tales of Blackest Night #1-2, and Blackest Night: ales of the Corps #1-2. No, it doesn't have any Green Lantern Corps issues, but those were really a separate storyline from Green Lantern in Blackest Night. More notably missing is Final Crisis: Rage of the Red Lanterns, but I wouldn't be surprised if that eventually makes its way in._

That doesn't leave a huge amount for a Vol 3 does it? Unless of course Vol 3 includes the New 52 series?

Either way, I'm happy with this. I dropped the series shortly after Blackest Night, because it seemed to lose focus and just meander. Ending the second Omni at Blackest Night suits me nicely.

----------


## Marth555

Well im gonna have to upgrade my tpbs of filth gothic and arkham aslyum now  :Frown: 
Dial H and sandman overture deluxes are also buys

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> http://collectededitions.blogspot.co...sub-diego.html
> 
> NERDGASM OVERLOAD!!!!!
> 
> JSA Omni 3
> Batman Gothic Deluxe Edition
> Dark Knight Returns in black & white
> Batman: Mad Love Deluxe Edition
> Absolute Transmepolitan
> ...


OH MY!

My definite 3:

Green Lantern Geoff Johns Omnibus Vol. 2 (I'm glad I didn't end up getting the Absolute Blackest Night).
Batman Neal Adams Omnibus
JSA Omnibus Vol. 3

Marvel should take note - there's nothing wrong with a Volume 3 Omnibus  :Wink:

----------


## mars

> Marvel should take note - there's nothing wrong with a Volume 3 Omnibus


Right? God forbid they should go ahead and finish the Lee/Kirby Fantastic Four run.

----------


## dern

They're making me double dip quite a bit with deluxe editions of Mad Love, Batman: Gothic, Dial H, and The Filth.

I won't go for Absolute Y, though. I have the deluxe editions, and I just don't think it's that good to warrant the format.

----------


## victorxd1999

Well, I've started the Animal Man omnibus.  I just finished #5 (Coyote Gospel) and I must say, it's great! The omnibus itself has great paper and nice covers but the binding is bbad. I think it's worse than the Planetary omnibus, it's really tight. The binding of most of Dc's omnibi is why I don't buy a lot of them, and why I passed on the Doom Patrol omni even tough I wanted it very badly (I found the price to be bad but I was still thinking about buying it untill I heard of the bad binding). Nontheless, Animal Man is a great story so far and $75 is a very reasonable price

----------


## billabonghotrod

http://www.bleedingcool.com/2014/08/...print-forever/

some trades about to go out of print

----------


## TomSlick

> *Oh wow. They're finally collecting Millar's Swamp Thing.*


I've long said that Millar's Swamp Thing run included the best - bar none, including the Garth Ennis stuff - Hellblazer/Constantine stories ever. That last arc? Unbelievably amazing! I hope the collect all of it. This looks like the first half.

----------


## drd

Those are some amazing pre solicitations, not only are we getting non Morrison/Johns omnis but there ofsome fantastic material.

Deluxe Archers Quest has me excited ( unlike Kevin Smith's run I can't see this getting upscaled to absolute Meltzer only did 5 issues), its one of my favourite green arrow arcs, Deluxe Dial H and Mad Love will also be must buys.

Only potential downside is the Neal Adams Batman Omni includes Odyssey which was just balls to the wall mental and wasnt very well received.

----------


## Drz

> which was just balls to the wall mental and wasnt very well received.


I'll take Batman Odyssey story any day over another typical batman fights lunatics in gotham stories tpb. I think it's a nice addition. The dialogue might not be sharp, but the ideas are exciting and fun.

----------


## Azrael

So no Deluxe Transmetropolitan?

----------


## FlashingSabre

So much awesome!!!

----------


## titansupes

Definite buys:

GL by Johns vol 2. (This one's more like a probable buy)
Batman by Adams.
WW by Perez.

Possible buys:

DKR Noir (just release a regular deluxe already, damn it!)
Swamp Thing
Batman: Gothic deluxe

----------


## Joshua

> http://collectededitions.blogspot.co...sub-diego.html
> 
> NERDGASM OVERLOAD!!!!!
> 
> JSA Omni 3
> Batman Gothic Deluxe Edition
> Dark Knight Returns in black & white
> Batman: Mad Love Deluxe Edition
> Absolute Transmepolitan
> ...


There is so much I want to buy that is listed there.

----------


## johnsme

> http://collectededitions.blogspot.co...sub-diego.html
> 
> NERDGASM OVERLOAD!!!!!
> 
> JSA Omni 3
> Batman Gothic Deluxe Edition
> Dark Knight Returns in black & white
> Batman: Mad Love Deluxe Edition
> Absolute Transmepolitan
> ...


Definite buys:

Absolute Transmetropolitan and Y - love the Robertson art and I dont have Y in the deluxe already.
Batman: Gothic Deluxe - always liked this even more than Arkham Asylum
Dial H Deluxe - liked the series and want to support this kind of stuff
Filth Deluxe - never 'read or bought this so im excited it is getting a deluxe.
Invisibles Deluxe Vol. 4 - been getting these d eluxes as they come out
Hellblazer Vol. 11 - just got the first 6 of these and ill probably be caught up to this when it comes out
Neal Adams Omnibus - This is a maybe until the contents are announced
Ocean/Orbiter Deluxe - gives me an excuse to finally get these
Orion by Simonson Omnibus - maybe getting this gonna have to preview some issues
Sandman Overture Deluxe - this is a definite but I hope an absolute gets released too

I see "Top Ten" on the list with no details on it. Wondering what that is?

----------


## titansupes

> I see "Top Ten" on the list with no details on it. Wondering what that is?


I don't know anything about this, but could it be a deluxe of the Alan Moore Top Ten?

----------


## NZ_InFerno

> I don't know anything about this, but could it be a deluxe of the Alan Moore Top Ten?


I would definitely pick that up. Some good books in that list, Orbiter/Ocean is pretty sweet and stoked that Johns GL Omnibus v2 is collecting Blackest Night. My waiting has paid off. 

When the official DC blog list comes out with issue #'s etc I will update the future releases post.

----------


## Pete Wisdom

That Top 10 is not a hardcover.

----------


## Brian

There's a full listing on the distributors website here.

----------


## vark

Thanks for the link, the Batman noir DKR seems to be similar to this year French edition (same cover)

----------


## silkcuts

Great news about The Filth Deluxe, on top of the great story, Chris Weston & Gary Erskine did a great job in the art department. Definitely deserves better paper and oversized format.
What pisses me of is Transmetropolitan Absolute. I've been waiting this shit in deluxe/omnibus for a long time now, and I'll be damned if I overpay stupid absolute.
Have hoped for some Moore's Swamp Thing omnibus now tha they've finished with TPBs. Maybe next time?

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

I recently finished reading Absolute All Star Superman. For those of you who were worrying at the readability of such a big book, I had no problems at all reading it, the majority of the time in my bed. 

The Frank Quitely art is simple stunning in such a large format and I would suspect is best appreciated this way. Grant Morrison is extremely creative bringing in new ideas and characters and interesting at that, which I personally believe is not an easy thing in the Superman world. Although, Im not a fan of Morrisons philosophies and ideas on spiritual issues which he subtly brings into this story, I found the book an enjoyable and very good reading experience. Recommended.

----------


## GAMEPROFF

> I recently finished reading Absolute All Star Superman. For those of you who were worrying at the readability of such a big book, I had no problems at all reading it, the majority of the time in my bed. 
> 
> The Frank Quitely art is simple stunning in such a large format and I would suspect is best appreciated this way. Grant Morrison is extremely creative bringing in new ideas and characters and interesting at that, which I personally believe is not an easy thing in the Superman world. Although, Im not a fan of Morrisons philosophies and ideas on spiritual issues which he subtly brings into this story, I found the book an enjoyable and very good reading experience. Recommended.


Are Absolute Editions in the same size as Marvel OHCs or Omnibusses?

----------


## CrazyOldHermit

I just think it's neat that DC is releasing a second volume of Batman Adventures. 20 issues down, 16 to go.

----------


## ukbondraider

> Are Absolute Editions in the same size as Marvel OHCs or Omnibusses?


No deluxe editions are the same size as Marvels OHC/Omnibuses.  Absolutes are bigger.

----------


## ukbondraider

Regarding the Perez Wonder Woman omnibus when were these stories first released?  I expect it is another old title eg pre 2000 with old artwork.

Would like to at last pick up a wonder woman book but if it is an old title I will wait for when the New 52 WW gets collected.  I still do not know anything about WW or her origins.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Are Absolute Editions in the same size as Marvel OHCs or Omnibusses?


No, they're actually bigger. Not necessarily thicker but taller. 

Below is  a pic I posted a while ago of some of my DC books when I was comparing the Wednesday Comics HC.

The Superman Golden Age Omnibus is the same height as the Marvel OHCs and Omnibuses. The second book from the right is the Absolute Edition of Crisis on Infinite Earths.

----------


## borntohula

> Great news about The Filth Deluxe, on top of the great story, Chris Weston & Gary Erskine did a great job in the art department. Definitely deserves better paper and oversized format.
> What pisses me of is Transmetropolitan Absolute. I've been waiting this shit in deluxe/omnibus for a long time now, and I'll be damned if I overpay stupid absolute.


Might pick up The Filth thanks to the deluxe.

I somewhat agree about Transmetropolitan. While not pissed, I find it a bit strange that it's getting collected as an Absolute instead of Deluxe or Omnibus. Wonder if it'll be 5 books with 12 issues in each.

----------


## TomSlick

> Regarding the Perez Wonder Woman omnibus when were these stories first released?  I expect it is another old title eg pre 2000 with old artwork.
> 
> Would like to at last pick up a wonder woman book but if it is an old title I will wait for when the New 52 WW gets collected.  I still do not know anything about WW or her origins.


I'm not sure what "old" artwork is, but George Perez drew it, and I've never heard any complaints about his pencils. It was released in 1987 and part of DC's reboot after Crisis.

It's a good place to start but WW's origins have since been tweaked under the New 52. I'm enjoying the current series by Brian Azzarello but it's a different WW and it's not for everyone.

----------


## TomSlick

> Might pick up The Filth thanks to the deluxe.
> 
> I somewhat agree about Transmetropolitan. While not pissed, I find it a bit strange that it's getting collected as an Absolute instead of Deluxe or Omnibus. Wonder if it'll be 5 books with 12 issues in each.


Damn, I hope it's 3 books, but I suspect it will be 4, since there are those Winter Edge tales and a couple of one-shots. I don't think DC will milk it for 12. I don't think the audience is there to pay that much.

----------


## Pete Wisdom

First Absolute Transmet will have first 21 issues.

----------


## NZ_InFerno

> There's a full listing on the distributors website here.


Well if anyone wants to have a crack at listing those feel free, hopefully when I'm back next week the blog will have them up.

Absolute Transmet for $125US? F#@$ that.

----------


## titansupes

> There's a full listing on the distributors website here.


Ooh, informative. Thanks.

Batman by Adams Omni - June 2nd '15
GL by Johns vol 2 - August 4th '15
WW by Perez - August 25th '15

^ Those are my big three for next year thus far, I suppose. Be nice to get a Swan or Byrne Superman Omni to go with all this deliciousness...




> Thanks for the link, the Batman noir DKR seems to be similar to this year French edition (same cover)


It's a beautiful cover (assuming it remains the same until release) but I still just don't get the point of black and white editions. Unwrapped Edition? Sure, I'd hit that. But black and white? I'm 50/50 on it so far, maybe a bit less...

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> I see "Top Ten" on the list with no details on it. Wondering what that is?





> I don't know anything about this, but could it be a deluxe of the Alan Moore Top Ten?





> That Top 10 is not a hardcover.


A TPB at $24.99 with 352 pages.

----------


## GAMEPROFF

> No, they're actually bigger. Not necessarily thicker but taller. 
> 
> Below is  a pic I posted a while ago of some of my DC books when I was comparing the Wednesday Comics HC.
> 
> The Superman Golden Age Omnibus is the same height as the Marvel OHCs and Omnibuses. The second book from the right is the Absolute Edition of Crisis on Infinite Earths.



Thanks for posting the picture. Now I can compare the sizes better^^

----------


## CrazyOldHermit

> It's a beautiful cover (assuming it remains the same until release) but I still just don't get the point of black and white editions. Unwrapped Edition? Sure, I'd hit that. But black and white? I'm 50/50 on it so far, maybe a bit less...


Agreed. I really want to see the art in black and white but to buy a hardcover edition in black and white? Seems a little much, especially when the book features some of the best coloring _ever_.

----------


## silkcuts

> There's a full listing on the distributors website here.


The Filth is solicited at a great price, especially considering that TPB is 25$. Another great news is that The Invisibles Deluxe 4 will collect the rest of the series. I'm frustrated at myself that I've picked (domestic version) of Batman Gothic TPB just two months ago, and  now I don't really want to double dip. But who hasn't, should probably check this out. At 25$, it's probably a best buy. Klaus Johnson really did a great job there.

----------


## Brian

> Well if anyone wants to have a crack at listing those feel free, hopefully when I'm back next week the blog will have them up.


I pity the poor soul that wants to go through each and every one of those listings to update the thread!




> Another great news is that The Invisibles Deluxe 4 will collect the rest of the series.


I'm pleasantly surprised at that. I presumed Vol 4 would be the last 9 issues of the second series, with a Vol 5 collecting all of the 3rd series. But nope, we're getting a (nearly) double sized volume for only 10 dollars more. My only worry is about the gutter loss for a glued book with that many pages, but hopefully it won't be too bad.

----------


## victorxd1999

> Regarding the Perez Wonder Woman omnibus when were these stories first released?  I expect it is another old title eg pre 2000 with old artwork.
> 
> Would like to at last pick up a wonder woman book but if it is an old title I will wait for when the New 52 WW gets collected.  I still do not know anything about WW or her origins.





> I'm not sure what "old" artwork is, but George Perez drew it, and I've never heard any complaints about his pencils. It was released in 1987 and part of DC's reboot after Crisis.
> 
> It's a good place to start but WW's origins have since been tweaked under the New 52. I'm enjoying the current series by Brian Azzarello but it's a different WW and it's not for everyone.


What most people don't know is that the art usually looks "dated" because of the coloring. The evidence is presented in the Iron man by Michelinie omnibus:
Here is a page from #144 (published in 1981) by John Romita Jr and Bob Layton as it was originally published
20140821_170142.jpg
And this is the recolored version with modern coloring
20140821_170241.jpg

It's not always the art that's dated. And Perez is a perfect example of that.

----------


## Joshua

Damn, wasn't even going to consider buying The Filth in DLX since I have the trade but I do have all the Morrison Vertigo DLXs...and once the next Hatchette Marvel list gets released...I am on my way to the poor house.

----------


## victorxd1999

I also found this one in the solicits http://edelweiss.abovethetreeline.co...sku=1401255132
As a gigantic Riddler fan this a must buy. It also helps I haven't read much of it so not much double dipping (only one I can remember is the villains month issue and that one was awesome)

----------


## Johnatellodi

> The Filth is solicited at a great price, especially considering that TPB is 25$. Another great news is that The Invisibles Deluxe 4 will collect the rest of the series. I'm frustrated at myself that I've picked (domestic version) of Batman Gothic TPB just two months ago, and  now I don't really want to double dip. But who hasn't, should probably check this out. At 25$, it's probably a best buy. Klaus Johnson really did a great job there.


Why is this the only place on the web that I can find a deluxe version of The Filth? Does no other store carry this? I even checked ebay.

----------


## ukbondraider

> What most people don't know is that the art usually looks "dated" because of the coloring. The evidence is presented in the Iron man by Michelinie omnibus:
> Here is a page from #144 (published in 1981) by John Romita Jr and Bob Layton as it was originally published
> 20140821_170142.jpg
> And this is the recolored version with modern coloring
> 20140821_170241.jpg
> 
> It's not always the art that's dated. And Perez is a perfect example of that.


That is a good example. I so dislike the older colouring and would consider that old art.  I guess to redo the colouring for all older titles would be too much work.  Have they only restricted this to the iron man omnibus.  Wish all my old art omnibuses were redone like this.

----------


## TheTemp

So from what I can find online about what Johns wrote for JSA.. The contents of the JSA Volume 3 Omnibus collect the rest is his run on JSA. I didn't realize he wrote so much of that series.

Collects JSA #76-87, Justice Society of America #1-28, Justice League of America #8-10, Justice Society of America Annual #1, JSA Kingdom Come Special:Superman #1, JSA Kingdom Come Special: Magog #1, JSA Kingdom Come Special: The Kingdom #1.


And here's the contents of the Neal Adams' Batman Omnibus:

This hardcover omnibus collects: Material from BATMAN #200, 203 and 210; THE BRAVE AND THE BOLD #75-76 and 79-85; DETECTIVE COMICS #370, 372, 385, 389, 391, and 392; and WORLD’S FINEST COMICS #174-176, 178-180, 182-183, 185, and 186.

BATMAN #217, 220-222, 224-227, 229-231, THE BRAVE AND THE BOLD #86, 88-90, 93, 95, DETECTIVE COMICS #394-403, 405-311, WORLD’S FINEST #199, 200, 202.

Batman #232, 234-241, 243-246, 251, 255; Batman Annual #14; Batman Black & White #4; Brave and the Bold #99, Detective Comics #412-422, 439, 600; Heroes Against Hunger; Limited Collectors Edition C-25, C-51, C-59; Robin #1; Saga of Ra’s Al Ghul #4; World’s Finest #211, 244-246, 258. Batman: Odyssey Vol. 1 issues #1-6 and Vol. 2 issues #1-7.

So for people who are much more familiar with Batman, are these complete stories? Or are they just issues he's drawn?

----------


## victorxd1999

> That is a good example. I so dislike the older colouring and would consider that old art.  I guess to redo the colouring for all older titles would be too much work.  Have they only restricted this to the iron man omnibus.  Wish all my old art omnibuses were redone like this.


I understand that, though I personally try to look through the coloring. Here is a piece about the first 7 issues of Perez' run, including a lot of talk about the art. The stories are great if you can look through the art http://paipicks.blogspot.nl/2011/03/...rtals.html?m=1

----------


## Captain Planet

> I would definitely pick that up. Some good books in that list, Orbiter/Ocean is pretty sweet and stoked that Johns GL Omnibus v2 is collecting Blackest Night. My waiting has paid off. 
> 
> When the official DC blog list comes out with issue #'s etc I will update the future releases post.


Hey-o, I hand't noticed Ocean/Orbiter.  I'm definitely excited for that and for the GL vol. 2.

----------


## Brian

> Why is this the only place on the web that I can find a deluxe version of The Filth? Does no other store carry this? I even checked ebay.


It hasn't been released yet, and won't be until April next year. What we're linking to is the online catalogue of the distributor, i.e. the company that will supply the books to bookstores. This is basically a very early sneak peek at what DC plan to publish up to Spring next year. Books stores will probably start taking orders from customers in the next few weeks, and comic shops will start taking orders 4/5 months before the particular book is released.

----------


## TomSlick

> The Filth is solicited at a great price, especially considering that TPB is 25$. Another great news is that The Invisibles Deluxe 4 will collect the rest of the series. I'm frustrated at myself that I've picked (domestic version) of Batman Gothic TPB just two months ago, and  now I don't really want to double dip. But who hasn't, should probably check this out. At 25$, it's probably a best buy. Klaus Johnson really did a great job there.


I also was surprised about Invisibles. I figured it would be a 5 book collection.




> And here's the contents of the Neal Adams' Batman Omnibus:
> 
> This hardcover omnibus collects: Material from BATMAN #200, 203 and 210; THE BRAVE AND THE BOLD #75-76 and 79-85; DETECTIVE COMICS #370, 372, 385, 389, 391, and 392; and WORLD’S FINEST COMICS #174-176, 178-180, 182-183, 185, and 186.
> 
> BATMAN #217, 220-222, 224-227, 229-231, THE BRAVE AND THE BOLD #86, 88-90, 93, 95, DETECTIVE COMICS #394-403, 405-311, WORLD’S FINEST #199, 200, 202.
> 
> Batman #232, 234-241, 243-246, 251, 255; Batman Annual #14; Batman Black & White #4; Brave and the Bold #99, Detective Comics #412-422, 439, 600; Heroes Against Hunger; Limited Collectors Edition C-25, C-51, C-59; Robin #1; Saga of Ra’s Al Ghul #4; World’s Finest #211, 244-246, 258. Batman: Odyssey Vol. 1 issues #1-6 and Vol. 2 issues #1-7.
> 
> So for people who are much more familiar with Batman, are these complete stories? Or are they just issues he's drawn?


I have read a lot of these and they appear to be complete stories. For example, # 232 is the first appearance of Ras! Issue # 233, which isn't collected, reprints some other stuff, and then the Ra's stuff picks back up in 234.

----------


## ukbondraider

> I understand that, though I personally try to look through the coloring. Here is a piece about the first 7 issues of Perez' run, including a lot of talk about the art. The stories are great if you can look through the art http://paipicks.blogspot.nl/2011/03/...rtals.html?m=1



Thanks for the link.  Will have to decide after viewing the art in person.  However, looking at the art on your link, my initial thoughts are that it is awful.  I may just end up skipping this.

----------


## vark

> Agreed. I really want to see the art in black and white but to buy a hardcover edition in black and white? Seems a little much, especially when the book features some of the best coloring _ever_.


And the French edition is not pure B&W, but a mix with shades of grey. I have uploaded a detailed description here if it can help to make one's mind http://myabsolutecollection.blogspot...-year-one.html

----------


## TomSlick

> And the French edition is not pure B&W, but a mix with shades of grey. I have uploaded a detailed description here if it can help to make one's mind http://myabsolutecollection.blogspot...-year-one.html


is this your blog? Because it's pretty awesome. I stumbled across it some time ago.

----------


## Balakin

Just got internet connection at my new place and the first thing I saw on this forum is the Filth deluxe edition solicitation! Awesome way to end this day!

----------


## JohnHorus

I know we're all pretty excited about the new catalog, but can anyone share his impressions on the Brightest Day Omnibus? Did we get lucky and DC printed the book in Canada? Oh, and some pics would be awesome. Thanks!

----------


## TheTemp

> I know we're all pretty excited about the new catalog, but can anyone share his impressions on the Brightest Day Omnibus? Did we get lucky and DC printed the book in Canada? Oh, and some pics would be awesome. Thanks!


Shipping August 26th for me from amazon along with my The Star Wars Limited Edition!

----------


## JohnHorus

> Shipping August 26th for me from amazon along with my The Star Wars Limited Edition!


Yeah, mine too... That's why I wanted to check some pictures out now. I'll be buying many and very expensive books on September, so I'm a little on the fence about this one.

----------


## aleksivic

Looks like DC put zero effort in their latest Omnibus by using the same generic hardcover material  :Frown:

----------


## JohnHorus

> Looks like DC put zero effort in their latest Omnibus by using the same generic hardcover material


Oh, that doesn't look very good. What's the binding like? Same old same old? BTW, thanks for the pic!

----------


## Balakin

I've sold my JSA tpb-s when the omnibus was announced but these black cardboard mousetraps makes me so angry, I consider rebuying the trades (the only problem is that some of them like Virtue and vice are oop IIRC). 
I wasn't too crazy about Brightest day but I would buy a quality omni of that story, but not this ...

----------


## TheTemp

I'm also trying to figure this Green Lantern Omnibus Situation out here.. I have the run in trade, except for Brightest Day. Then the hardcovers for new 52. I'll have to keep my "Tales of The Sinestro Corps." trade because they aren't all in the first Omnibus. Now for the second Omnibus, the website lists this as the contents..

Collects Green Lantern 26-52, Blackest Night 0-7, DC Universe 0, Untold Tales of Blackest Night 1-2, Blackest Night Tales of the Corps 1-2

Now looking at this. This collects up to the Green Lantern issues in the Blackest Night: Green Lantern trade. Meaning 53+ are going to be in volume 3 to help pad that out. But 53 to 62 are in the Brightest Day: Green Lantern trade. Which I guess explains why it's not in the Brightest Day Omnibus. The rest of the contents all seem to be related to Blackest Night.. Which is nowhere near complete in this Volume 2 Omnibus. Untold Tales of Blackest Night 1-2 I don't know which trade those are in, DC Universe 0, I don't think is in any of the Blackest Night Trades, and Blackest Night: Tales of the Corps, are only 2 of 3 issues of that mini series..

There's still 4 trades worth of stuff that won't be included from the Blackest Night event. That's BN: Green Lantern Corps(which you can argue doesn't NEED to be in here), Black Lantern Corps Volumes 1 and 2, and Rise of The Black Lanterns. The BN: Tales of the Corps trade has BN: Tales of The Corps 1-3, GL 49 and AC 4-5, but only 2 of those issues are making it in.

This leaves for Volume 3, since there's a Brightest Day Omnibus out, Green Lantern issues 53-67, Green Lantern: Emerald Knights issues 1-11 and the New 52 issues 0-20 and whatever annuals there was. So all in all, it should be fine for the most part, hoping they have all of the War of The Green Lanterns and other New 52 mini lantern events in volume 3 collected properly!

----------


## aleksivic

> Oh, that doesn't look very good. What's the binding like? Same old same old? BTW, thanks for the pic!


Here you go

----------


## aleksivic

> I've sold my JSA tpb-s when the omnibus was announced but these black cardboard mousetraps makes me so angry, I consider rebuying the trades (the only problem is that some of them like Virtue and vice are oop IIRC). 
> I wasn't too crazy about Brightest day but I would buy a quality omni of that story, but not this ...


I was about to get the original three volume hardcovers but waited for this.  Bad mistake!

----------


## MartinNL

> Here you go 
> 
> [IMG]http://d.pr/i/vu4a+[IMG]


So that looks like pretty good binding, much better than those printed pretty hardcovers. I mean those look nice, but are so damn stiff. I prefer these black ones since they're more flexible, but DC should still take a look at how Dark Horse and Humanoids puts together books.

----------


## Balakin

> I was about to get the original three volume hardcovers but waited for this.  Bad mistake!


Well, at least the paper quality seems good. It just boggles the mind, that they use quality paper then they glue it together with this ugly piece of cardboard.

----------


## Cloysterpete

> I've sold my JSA tpb-s when the omnibus was announced but these black cardboard mousetraps makes me so angry, I consider rebuying the trades (the only problem is that some of them like Virtue and vice are oop IIRC). 
> I wasn't too crazy about Brightest day but I would buy a quality omni of that story, but not this ...


Same, I want rid of my 52 Omnibus in favour of the trades but some of those are out of print. Makes me not want to read the book when I have to hold it and peer into the gutter. Such a shame DC are going to ruin the Green Lantern Omnibus volumes, shame they can't just use the same binder that Marvel, Dark Horse or anybody else uses.

----------


## JohnHorus

> I'm also trying to figure this Green Lantern Omnibus Situation out here.. I have the run in trade, except for Brightest Day. Then the hardcovers for new 52. I'll have to keep my "Tales of The Sinestro Corps." trade because they aren't all in the first Omnibus. Now for the second Omnibus, the website lists this as the contents..
> 
> Collects Green Lantern 26-52, Blackest Night 0-7, DC Universe 0, Untold Tales of Blackest Night 1-2, Blackest Night Tales of the Corps 1-2
> 
> Now looking at this. This collects up to the Green Lantern issues in the Blackest Night: Green Lantern trade. Meaning 53+ are going to be in volume 3 to help pad that out. But 53 to 62 are in the Brightest Day: Green Lantern trade. Which I guess explains why it's not in the Brightest Day Omnibus. The rest of the contents all seem to be related to Blackest Night.. Which is nowhere near complete in this Volume 2 Omnibus. Untold Tales of Blackest Night 1-2 I don't know which trade those are in, DC Universe 0, I don't think is in any of the Blackest Night Trades, and Blackest Night: Tales of the Corps, are only 2 of 3 issues of that mini series..
> 
> There's still 4 trades worth of stuff that won't be included from the Blackest Night event. That's BN: Green Lantern Corps(which you can argue doesn't NEED to be in here), Black Lantern Corps Volumes 1 and 2, and Rise of The Black Lanterns. The BN: Tales of the Corps trade has BN: Tales of The Corps 1-3, GL 49 and AC 4-5, but only 2 of those issues are making it in.
> 
> This leaves for Volume 3, since there's a Brightest Day Omnibus out, Green Lantern issues 53-67, Green Lantern: Emerald Knights issues 1-11 and the New 52 issues 0-20 and whatever annuals there was. So all in all, it should be fine for the most part, hoping they have all of the War of The Green Lanterns and other New 52 mini lantern events in volume 3 collected properly!


Why would you include Emerald Knights in the third book? In my opinion, the third Omnibus should include: Green Lantern #53-67, the tie-ins to War of the Green Lanterns (which had a story that really continued from book to book) and the New 52 Green Lantern #0-20. If I remember correctly, the Wrath of the First Lantern tie-ins needn't be included, since they just showed Volthoon messing around with the other Lanterns. 

aleksivic, that binding looks a little bit looser than usual or is it just me?

----------


## Mobe1969

Oh man all these upcoming titles. I'm really going to have to chronically cut down what I get. I just don't have the room or time. I'm going have to stick to stuff I really, really want, and core characters I collect.

----------


## TheTemp

> Why would you include Emerald Knights in the third book? In my opinion, the third Omnibus should include: Green Lantern #53-67, the tie-ins to War of the Green Lanterns (which had a story that really continued from book to book) and the New 52 Green Lantern #0-20. If I remember correctly, the Wrath of the First Lantern tie-ins needn't be included, since they just showed Volthoon messing around with the other Lanterns. 
> 
> aleksivic, that binding looks a little bit looser than usual or is it just me?


I've actually never read Emerald Knights, one of the few last Green Lantern trades I don't have lol, but if it's not Hal
Jordan then I guess there's no real reason to add it.

----------


## JohnHorus

> Well if anyone wants to have a crack at listing those feel free, hopefully when I'm back next week the blog will have them up.
> 
> Absolute Transmet for $125US? F#@$ that.


I think we should've started saying "Fuck that" when they started releasing so many Absolutes that didn't have more than 350 pages for $100. After Absolute Superman & Batman Vols. 1 and 2, Joker/Luthor, All-Star Batman, All-Star Superman, the upcoming Haunted Knight, Death and Identity Crisis, it really makes no sense to complain about more than 500 pages for $125.

I'll definitely be buying Transmet and if I can sell my Y the Last Man Deluxe Editions for a good price (here in Argentina these books are extremely expensive), I'll upgrade to the Absolute Editions.

----------


## The_Dark_Knight

If Absolute Transmetropolitan V 1 goes to #21, seems reasonable to assume this 60 issue series will only take 3 Absies to collect. Hopefully they'll do the same with Y. I was fearing they'd collect 15 issues each and spread both series across 4 Absies. $125 for 21 issues of Absolute doesn't seem too unfair to me.

----------


## Avengers1986

> Looks like DC put zero effort in their latest Omnibus by using the same generic hardcover material



Are there any extras in this omnibus?  Thanks for the info

----------


## aleksivic

> aleksivic, that binding looks a little bit looser than usual or is it just me?


I would say its the same as the JSA one where about 30% in, it starts to stay open.

----------


## mars

> I also found this one in the solicits http://edelweiss.abovethetreeline.co...sku=1401255132
> As a gigantic Riddler fan this a must buy. It also helps I haven't read much of it so not much double dipping (only one I can remember is the villains month issue and that one was awesome)


I'm tempted to get this too since they never did a Greatest Riddler Stories Ever Told.

----------


## JohnHorus

> I would say its the same as the JSA one where about 30% in, it starts to stay open.


Oh, man, that sucks! Why the hell do you guys think DC hasn't printed more books in Canada? Sleeper and Golden Age Superman are awesome and everybody loved those books' binding. Can you imagine how glorious the Planetary Omnibus would have been if they had printed it in Canada?

----------


## johnsme

My first ever Absolutes.  I think im in love.
20140821_155601.jpg
20140821_160825.jpg
20140821_160846.jpg

----------


## johnsme

Some examples of the different art styles Williams uses.
20140821_160912.jpg
20140821_160937.jpg
20140821_161100.jpg

----------


## johnsme

Just a couple of the extras. The entire Little Margie in Misty Magicland is included. As well as the poster this makes up the end of the series. Their is also lots of concept art and a script. Couldn't recommend these enough. Will buy again if the Immateria Edition comes out well. Think I will get the Morrison Batman absolutes as well.
20140821_161116.jpg
20140821_161159.jpg

----------


## JohnHorus

> Some examples of the different art styles Williams uses.


Since the first Promethea Absolute is basically impossible to find at a decent price, I'm crossing my fingers the Immateria Edition gets made. 

By the way, great pictures!

----------


## johnsme

> Since the first Promethea Absolute is basically impossible to find at a decent price, I'm crossing my fingers the Immateria Edition gets made. 
> 
> By the way, great pictures!


The Immateria Edition is definitely coming out. Williams told me on twitter it is next on the agenda after Sandman Overture since he is going to do new artwork for it. I managed to snag a custom bound hardcover of issues 1-12 so I got the last two absolutes. I love Williams and ill probably buy the Immateria Edition too.

----------


## silkcuts

> And the French edition is not pure B&W, but a mix with shades of grey. I have uploaded a detailed description here if it can help to make one's mind http://myabsolutecollection.blogspot...-year-one.html


I had this blog bookmarked for some time. Awesome stuff!

----------


## vark

Yes TomSlick, it's my blog and thanks for the comments from you and silkcuts!
For my part I stumbled on this community this summer and these threads are what I have been looking for for ages regarding an English speaking comic forum. My "forthcoming releases" section will be much better now!

----------


## g7x2000

wow... so much double dipping is going to ensue...

Absolute Transmet will be the most worthy of these double dips. 
I want Y, but already have the Deluxes, and will wait for pics to see how it looks on glossy paper..
double dip on Orbiter... but havent read Ocean  :Big Grin: 
double dip on Filth, love that book.

ECSTATIC for Batman: Gothic in deluxe... was my first Morrison story as a kid, still have the original issues (that are falling apart now)
Green Lantern Omnibus <- thanks for the info from previous posts, never been a big Lantern fan, but I've always wanted to read this run and I suppose I'll have to put that volume 1 and volume 2 on preorder now, as well as get the Brightest Day omni

----------


## Marth555

Black and white year one looks awesome

----------


## TomSlick

> My first ever Absolutes.  I think im in love.


And the addiction begins! By the way, you can't beat Alan freakin' Moore as a choice for first Absolute. And the art ain't too shabby, either!




> Yes TomSlick, it's my blog and thanks for the comments from you and silkcuts!
> For my part I stumbled on this community this summer and these threads are what I have been looking for for ages regarding an English speaking comic forum. My "forthcoming releases" section will be much better now!


Cool, like silkcuts, I, too, have bookmarked your site.

Please let us know here when you update it. Good stuff.

----------


## vark

> And the addiction begins! By the way, you can't beat Alan freakin' Moore as a choice for first Absolute. And the art ain't too shabby, either!
> 
> 
> Cool, like silkcuts, I, too, have bookmarked your site.
> 
> Please let us know here when you update it. Good stuff.


Thanks! In fact I stick for a few months now to an update Saturday or Sunday every two weeks (Big Damn Sin City is coming tomorrow or the day after tomorrow) but soon I will run out of material and it will probably be more occasional. But of course it will be my pleasure to let you know when an update is online.

----------


## Cap'n_RDM

Excited for the Perez WW Omni!!!

----------


## Thor2014

> Excited for the Perez WW Omni!!!


overrated.

----------


## victorxd1999

> overrated.


Not in my opinion

----------


## JShilpetski

> The evidence is presented in the Iron man by Michelinie omnibus:
> Here is a page from #144 (published in 1981) by John Romita Jr and Bob Layton as it was originally published
> Attachment 8391
> And this is the recolored version with modern coloring
> Attachment 8392


Oh my. What collections are these from? That modern coloring is atrocious. I just want to make sure I don't get whatever book that is.

----------


## TheTemp

> Oh my. What collections are these from? That modern coloring is atrocious. I just want to make sure I don't get whatever book that is.


You're joking right? That modern coloring makes that art look so much better. Why would that guy have blue in his hair in the originals? The modern Colors make it look so much better. If I didn't know any better I wouldn't have thought it was a much older comic.

----------


## alb2009

Great to see so many DC solicits! Been a while since I was excited about anything DC is putting out.

And its a bit funny seeing people bemoan the vertigo series going to absolute considering the fact that in the earlier incarnation of this thread absolutes and omnis went neck to neck in the polls with absolutes beating them out most of the time. As a supporter of the deluxe format, I'm happy to see members here favor deluxes over everything else now (judging by the poll above).

----------


## aquitaine

> You're joking right? That modern coloring makes that art look so much better. Why would that guy have blue in his hair in the originals? The modern Colors make it look so much better. If I didn't know any better I wouldn't have thought it was a much older comic.


For whatever reason most black haired people had their hair colored blue in older comics and even as a kid I didn't understand why.  I think the modern re-coloring looks much better too.

----------


## Cap'n_RDM

If we're keeping score, put me down for the old coloring.

----------


## titansupes

> You're joking right? That modern coloring makes that art look so much better. Why would that guy have blue in his hair in the originals? The modern Colors make it look so much better. If I didn't know any better I wouldn't have thought it was a much older comic.





> For whatever reason most black haired people had their hair colored blue in older comics and even as a kid I didn't understand why.  I think the modern re-coloring looks much better too.


Because those were the only colours they were able to do with the technology of the time (rather than printing in black to grey digital gradients). Then technology advanced (as it tends to do) and what they were able to do followed.

Out of curiosity, how old are you guys? (I'm 25).




> If we're keeping score, put me down for the old coloring.


I agree. "Old" comics should maintain their original colouring, maybe with some slight restoration. Restoration, I said, not complete recolouring. It just looks awkward and and often cheap to see art that was obviously of a different era with colours not suited to it, and often doesn't have the skill used on current work.

Older comics should use the original colours. Modern should use modern colours. Easy.

----------


## Cloysterpete

> If we're keeping score, put me down for the old coloring.


Most people just like the old colouring because they want the comics to be identical to those they know and loved and grew up with as a kid, some collectors act all outraged over recolouring to the extent that they see any changes to the original material as some kind of sacrilegious desecration similar to Lucas tinkering with StarWars.

To me who hasn't seen the images before it's plain to see how vast an improvement the recolouring is, I love it, especially the recoloured Simonson Thor. I'm glad the publishers make the effort to go back and correct bad colouring in the original comics. I'm 32, I grew up reading British comics, with a bias towards modern colours, if done intelligently any artwork can look fantastic recoloured with care.

----------


## victorxd1999

> Oh my. What collections are these from? That modern coloring is atrocious. I just want to make sure I don't get whatever book that is.


It's originally from The Many armors of Iron Man tpb but it was included in the Iron man by Michelinie omnibus as a bonus just for fun. Both pics are from the omni

----------


## Cap'n_RDM

> Most people just like the old colouring because they want the comics to be identical to those they know and loved and grew up with as a kid, some collectors act all outraged over recolouring to the extent that they see any changes to the original material as some kind of sacrilegious desecration similar to Lucas tinkering with StarWars.
> 
> To me who hasn't seen the images before it's plain to see how vast an improvement the recolouring is, I love it, especially the recoloured Simonson Thor. I'm glad the publishers make the effort to go back and correct bad colouring in the original comics. I'm 32, I grew up reading British comics, with a bias towards modern colours, if done intelligently any artwork can look fantastic recoloured with care.


For me, in the example given, the modern colors while maybe more realistic, come off a little "lifeless" and drab to me.

----------


## aquitaine

> Because those were the only colours they were able to do with the technology of the time (rather than printing in black to grey digital gradients). Then technology advanced (as it tends to do) and what they were able to do followed.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how old are you guys? (I'm 25).
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. "Old" comics should maintain their original colouring, maybe with some slight restoration. Restoration, I said, not complete recolouring. It just looks awkward and and often cheap to see art that was obviously of a different era with colours not suited to it, and often doesn't have the skill used on current work.
> 
> Older comics should use the original colours. Modern should use modern colours. Easy.


I'm 32 and I prefer the recoloring.

Fortunately for both sides, this particular recoloring is a bonus in that omnibus and the story is included both with original and recoloring in the back of the book.

----------


## Henrik K. Kristensen

> I'm 32 and I prefer the recoloring.
> 
> Fortunately for both sides, this particular recoloring is a bonus in that omnibus and the story is included both with original and recoloring in the back of the book.


I guess I am hard to please, because I would actually prefer re-coloring, but a bit closer to the original colors. Does that make any sense? I mean I want them to be more true to original colors used and with a bit more "pop" but still use modern techniques to make it look as good as possible. If I had to choose between these two, I would probably prefer the old colors (I am 38)

----------


## GenericUserName12

> I guess I am hard to please, because I would actually prefer re-coloring, but a bit closer to the original colors. Does that make any sense? I mean I want them to be more true to original colors used and with a bit more "pop" but still use modern techniques to make it look as good as possible. If I had to choose between these two, I would probably prefer the old colors (I am 38)


34 here and I prefer the newer coloring. I read the floppies as a kid and thought the coloring was horrendous back then. I remember reading Spawn and amazed how different the coloring was compared to earlier books.

----------


## Balakin

> I guess I am hard to please, because I would actually prefer re-coloring, but a bit closer to the original colors. Does that make any sense? I mean I want them to be more true to original colors used and with a bit more "pop" but still use modern techniques to make it look as good as possible. If I had to choose between these two, I would probably prefer the old colors (I am 38)


I think I agree with this. I like the Sandman recolourings for example. If I have to choose between the two examples form the Iron man omni, I choose the older one, because it's a book from the 80's and I want it to look like one (of course that means they should have printed it on matte paper). I just wish when they use the original colouring they would correct some minor mistakes like make the eyes and teeth white when the original coloring made them skin coloured by mistake and stuff like this.
Oh, and I'm 28.

----------


## Deviates

I prefer the recolouring. Some of the original colouring just looked odd, take the Iron Man example; why is he wearing Dick Tracy's jacket?

----------


## victorxd1999

I prefer modern coloring over old coloring but I don't like modern coloring on a old comic. Leave the past alone I say

----------


## TheTemp

> Because those were the only colours they were able to do with the technology of the time (rather than printing in black to grey digital gradients). Then technology advanced (as it tends to do) and what they were able to do followed.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how old are you guys? (I'm 25).
> 
> 
> I agree. "Old" comics should maintain their original colouring, maybe with some slight restoration. Restoration, I said, not complete recolouring. It just looks awkward and and often cheap to see art that was obviously of a different era with colours not suited to it, and often doesn't have the skill used on current work.
> 
> Older comics should use the original colours. Modern should use modern colours. Easy.


24 years old. I get that some people like their old Colors and that's fine and dandy, but if I had the choice, I think I would take modern coloring for a lot of the older things I read.

----------


## Dr. Jay

Ever flip thru your collection and get shocked that you don't have something.  I was reading the Grantland story on Frank Miller and I wanted to revisit The Dark Knight Strikes Again--- I don't have any collected version of it at all.  I remember buying the issues and being woefully let down. Still I would have thought I'd have a hardcover somewhere.

Has there ever been an hardcover in any format?

----------


## vark

It's included in the Absolute Dark Knight

----------


## JShilpetski

> It's originally from The Many armors of Iron Man tpb but it was included in the Iron man by Michelinie omnibus as a bonus just for fun. Both pics are from the omni


Good to know. Thanks a lot.


And to chime in: I'm 24 and always prefer original coloring. Some of the stuff they've done in the past few years has been criminal. (I'm looking at you, _Killing Joke_.)

----------


## Cap'n_RDM

> Good to know. Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> And to chime in: I'm 24 and always prefer original coloring. Some of the stuff they've done in the past few years has been criminal. (I'm looking at you, _Killing Joke_.)


Yep...really bummed with the current coloring on Killing Joke.

Someone should start a recoloring thread (I'd do it but know I won't be able to keep up with updating the OP) where we can keep track of the books that have done this and post examples.

----------


## The_Dark_Knight

> Ever flip thru your collection and get shocked that you don't have something.  I was reading the Grantland story on Frank Miller and I wanted to revisit The Dark Knight Strikes Again--- I don't have any collected version of it at all.  I remember buying the issues and being woefully let down. Still I would have thought I'd have a hardcover somewhere.
> 
> Has there ever been an hardcover in any format?


When DKSA first came out as a complete collection it was available as a standard HC. DC also put out a matching DKR HC to match it. DKSA had the close up of Batman's eye in the blue cowl on the cover, DKR had the silhouetted cowl with the white eye slits on it. They came out around 2003 if I recall correctly.

----------


## ShooCat

> If we're keeping score, put me down for the old coloring.


Same here. I have the Michelinie Omnibus and didn't care for the recolored issue. It felt like one of those Turner colorized movies. I'm not against comic recolorizations per se — I like the Simonson Thor Omnibus*. I just dislike the palette they chose for this Iron Man issue. Yeah, the grass effect is nice, but distracting, as are all those highlights everywhere, and the darker-yet-brighter overall feel, if that makes sense. Heck, even bullet trails have a shine to them. I much prefer the clarity of the original coloring for this book.

Oh, and their hair is still blue, only a darker lilac hue.  :Stick Out Tongue: 







* And I do _not_ think Daredevil is "orange", lol. I'm fine with that one, too.

----------


## awayne83

Is there a reason Blackest Night #8 isn't being included in the GL2 omni?

----------


## CrazyOldHermit

> Same here. I have the Michelinie Omnibus and didn't care for the recolored issue. It felt like one of those Turner colorized movies. I'm not against comic recolorizations per se — I like the Simonson Thor Omnibus*. I just dislike the palette they chose for this Iron Man issue. Yeah, the grass effect is nice, but distracting, as are all those highlights everywhere, and the darker-yet-brighter overall feel, if that makes sense. Heck, even bullet trails have a shine to them. I much prefer the clarity of the original coloring for this book.
> 
> Oh, and their hair is still blue, only a darker lilac hue. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed completely. The modern coloring is atrocious. Everything has the exact same texture because all the colorist has done is drop gradients on everything and lowered the saturation. The color choices may be more literal in the remake but it just makes for a blander product. In this case it is a perfect example of everything that is bad about modern coloring techniques.

----------


## Brian

> Is there a reason Blackest Night #8 isn't being included in the GL2 omni?


It will be, it's just that DC isn't great at accuracy in their listings. For example, that Omni also lists Untold Tales of the Blackest Night 1 & 2, when I'm sure it was only a one shot.

----------


## victorxd1999

For those interested in Teen Titans history, I made a review about The Judas contract here http://community.comicbookresources....Judas-Contract

----------


## ricardoramos

is DC stoping hardcover releases of Green Lantern Corps and new guardians? 
 :Frown:

----------


## Thor2014

I've noticed that DC is dropping the hardcover format for The Flash after vol. 4 which is the end of Manapul-Buccellato run.  Was considering on getting vol. 5 which is a fill-in, but written by Buccellato.  Have no interest in the Vendetti-Booth run at all.  Surprised a bit that they're knocking down The Flash to softcover only.  Its like DC admitting that this new creative team isn't so hot so we will only offer their run in paperback form.  :Wink:

----------


## canadianaidan64

This is why I haven't bought any new 52 HCs except justice league and batman. I don't want to end up having mixed formats...

----------


## Ultimate Spider-Fan

> I've noticed that DC is dropping the hardcover format for The Flash after vol. 4 which is the end of Manapul-Buccellato run.  Was considering on getting vol. 5 which is a fill-in, but written by Buccellato.  Have no interest in the Vendetti-Booth run at all.  Surprised a bit that they're knocking down The Flash to softcover only.  Its like DC admitting that this new creative team isn't so hot so we will only offer their run in paperback form.


Does vol.4 end in a satisfying way, or will I feel the need to pick up vol.5? I read the first few issues of the Manapul-Buccellato run and decided to wait and pick it up in trade or hardcover. I've no interest in Vendetti's Flash run (or GL run either, for that matter), but I can't decide if I should wait for volume 5. Does it fell like part of their larger run on the book, or is it really more of a fill-in?

----------


## TheTemp

> Does vol.4 end in a satisfying way, or will I feel the need to pick up vol.5? I read the first few issues of the Manapul-Buccellato run and decided to wait and pick it up in trade or hardcover. I've no interest in Vendetti's Flash run (or GL run either, for that matter), but I can't decide if I should wait for volume 5. Does it fell like part of their larger run on the book, or is it really more of a fill-in?


Vendetti's Green Lantern is pretty good. You should definitely consider checking it out. His X-O Manowar is awesome as well.

----------


## victorxd1999

> Vendetti's Green Lantern is pretty good. You should definitely consider checking it out. His X-O Manowar is awesome as well.


I don't really feel his Green Lantern to be honest. I fibd his Flash work better but still not great.

----------


## Ultimate Spider-Fan

Just an FYI, but Amazon currently has the pre-order for DC: The New Frontier Deluxe Edition for $21.77, a 56% discount off the $49.99 list price.

----------


## DrGregatron

> Agreed completely. The modern coloring is atrocious. Everything has the exact same texture because all the colorist has done is drop gradients on everything and lowered the saturation. The color choices may be more literal in the remake but it just makes for a blander product. In this case it is a perfect example of everything that is bad about modern coloring techniques.


I completely agree with you guys on this one.  I hate to see old comics re-colored.  The art wasn't meant for modern coloring techniques.  Art back in the day was about putting pencil and ink to paper and using the small color palette available to make it pop!  Today its more  about using photoshop to make things look "realistic", because we all know how realistic it is to fly and throw semi-trailers at your enemies.

Many modern books don't even give you an appreciation for the penciler because they're colored so dark that the line work is partially lost.  Pencilers change their style to leave room for the colorists gradients.  When I buy an archive, masterwork,  or "pre-modern" comic, I don't want to see modern coloring bastardizing the original colorist's work.  I want to see the book the way it was.  I think Marvel does a good job with the coloring of their masterwork line, but that Iron Man recoloring just looks like an abomination to me.

----------


## mike1981

I finished up the Doom Patrol Omnibus this weekend.  I thought Animal Man was my favorite Morrison run; but that's changed with Doom Patrol.  There were a few arcs in the middle that I didn't love, but everything else was fantastic.  The Beard Hunter issue in itself elevates the whole run above most others.

After a nice Morrison binge of Animal Man and Doom Patrol, I'm a little bummed not to have anything more of his to look forward to.




> Vendetti's Green Lantern is pretty good. You should definitely consider checking it out. His X-O Manowar is awesome as well.


I wanted to like his Green Lantern run, but just couldn't get into it.  Does it get any better after the Light's Out story?

----------


## SJNeal

> After a nice Morrison binge of Animal Man and Doom Patrol, I'm a little bummed not to have anything more of his to look forward to.


You can always move on to_ The Invisibles_; the first 2 Deuxe Editions are currently available.

----------


## Balakin

> I finished up the Doom Patrol Omnibus this weekend.  I thought Animal Man was my favorite Morrison run; but that's changed with Doom Patrol.  There were a few arcs in the middle that I didn't love, but everything else was fantastic.  The Beard Hunter issue in itself elevates the whole run above most others.
> 
> After a nice Morrison binge of Animal Man and Doom Patrol, I'm a little bummed not to have anything more of his to look forward to.


Finally could order DP omnibus but it's out of stock at speedyhen. Hope they will get some stock soon, can't wait to read it.
If you want some good Morrison and don't neccessary want an omnibus: Joe the Barbarian, Flex Mentallo, Invisibles (bit of a mindf@ck sometimes, and can be gross too but absolutely recommended), Seven soldiers of victory.
And there will be a Filth deluxe edition too, which is a really great story but a bit disturbing and really-really disgusting sometimes.

----------


## TomSlick

> Just an FYI, but Amazon currently has the pre-order for DC: The New Frontier Deluxe Edition for $21.77, a 56% discount off the $49.99 list price.


For the (probably) few on this thread who haven't read this story, go out and get this! A great read.

----------


## canadianaidan64

Regarding new frontier, How does the deluxe edition compare to the absolute? I recall hearing that the absolute was missing issues or had a misprint? Something like that?

Edit: okay, so apparently the absolute edition lacks an issue that was released as a tie in to the DVD adaptation. So it's between a slightly more complete deluxe edition, or an absolute with slipcase and bigger page size. I'm really torn between the two. What would you people recommend?

----------


## mike1981

> You can always move on to_ The Invisibles_; the first 2 Deuxe Editions are currently available.


I should have been more clear; with Doom Patrol I belive I've read everything Morrison's written that is currently in hardcover.

----------


## titansupes

> I completely agree with you guys on this one.  I hate to see old comics re-colored.  The art wasn't meant for modern coloring techniques.  Art back in the day was about putting pencil and ink to paper and using the small color palette available to make it pop!  Today its more  about using photoshop to make things look "realistic", because we all know how realistic it is to fly and throw semi-trailers at your enemies.
> 
> Many modern books don't even give you an appreciation for the penciler because they're colored so dark that the line work is partially lost.  Pencilers change their style to leave room for the colorists gradients.  When I buy an archive, masterwork,  or "pre-modern" comic, I don't want to see modern coloring bastardizing the original colorist's work.  I want to see the book the way it was.  I think Marvel does a good job with the coloring of their masterwork line, but that Iron Man recoloring just looks like an abomination to me.


Exactly. I love modern colouring, but it wasn't mean to be used with older artwork and in the majority of cases is very jarring or outright ugly when added to it.




> I finished up the Doom Patrol Omnibus this weekend.  I thought Animal Man was my favorite Morrison run; but that's changed with Doom Patrol.  There were a few arcs in the middle that I didn't love, but everything else was fantastic.  The Beard Hunter issue in itself elevates the whole run above most others.
> 
> After a nice Morrison binge of Animal Man and Doom Patrol, I'm a little bummed not to have anything more of his to look forward to.


I've never read the character before, but because of Morrison and it's acclaim, I've had the Animal Man Omnibus since it came out... but only started reading it two nights ago -  Loved the first two issues, can't wait to read more.




> For the (probably) few on this thread who haven't read this story, go out and get this! A great read.


Haven't read, but have had it on pre-order for a couple of months.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ER Prest

> I wasn't aware that the Smith run was going to be collected in Absolute. I knew it was set for Deluxe and that was delayed (I think). It's a great read, but I've read it a ton of times, so I'd opt out of this one. 
> 
> That said, I'd love to see some *Mike Grel*l OHCs!


My life would be complete.

----------


## CrazyOldHermit

> I completely agree with you guys on this one.  I hate to see old comics re-colored.  The art wasn't meant for modern coloring techniques.  Art back in the day was about putting pencil and ink to paper and using the small color palette available to make it pop!  Today its more  about using photoshop to make things look "realistic", because we all know how realistic it is to fly and throw semi-trailers at your enemies.
> 
> Many modern books don't even give you an appreciation for the penciler because they're colored so dark that the line work is partially lost.  Pencilers change their style to leave room for the colorists gradients.  When I buy an archive, masterwork,  or "pre-modern" comic, I don't want to see modern coloring bastardizing the original colorist's work.  I want to see the book the way it was.  I think Marvel does a good job with the coloring of their masterwork line, but that Iron Man recoloring just looks like an abomination to me.


I think if there is a form of modern recolor I would like to see it would be hand painted with Dr Martins dyes, just like they did in the old days, only with the actual painted artwork making it to print rather than the old hand separations. It looks much more organic:

----------


## csista

> Regarding new frontier, How does the deluxe edition compare to the absolute? I recall hearing that the absolute was missing issues or had a misprint? Something like that?
> 
> Edit: okay, so apparently the absolute edition lacks an issue that was released as a tie in to the DVD adaptation. So it's between a slightly more complete deluxe edition, or an absolute with slipcase and bigger page size. I'm really torn between the two. What would you people recommend?


Never read the tie-in issue, so not sure how important it is, but New Frontier might be one of the best stories to have in Absolute size due to the art and quality.

----------


## silkcuts

> After a nice Morrison binge of Animal Man and Doom Patrol, I'm a little bummed not to have anything more of his to look forward to.


The Filth Deluxe is coming up in 2015.so there is that.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> I completely agree with you guys on this one.  I hate to see old comics re-colored.  The art wasn't meant for modern coloring techniques.  Art back in the day was about putting pencil and ink to paper and using the small color palette available to make it pop!  Today its more  about using photoshop to make things look "realistic", because we all know how realistic it is to fly and throw semi-trailers at your enemies.
> 
> Many modern books don't even give you an appreciation for the penciler because they're colored so dark that the line work is partially lost.  Pencilers change their style to leave room for the colorists gradients.  When I buy an archive, masterwork,  or "pre-modern" comic, I don't want to see modern coloring bastardizing the original colorist's work.  I want to see the book the way it was.  I think Marvel does a good job with the coloring of their masterwork line, but that Iron Man recoloring just looks like an abomination to me.


Ditto!




> For the (probably) few on this thread who haven't read this story, go out and get this! A great read.





> Never read the tie-in issue, so not sure how important it is, but New Frontier might be one of the best stories to have in Absolute size due to the art and quality.


Ditto!

----------


## Balakin

> I think if there is a form of modern recolor I would like to see it would be hand painted with Dr Martins dyes, just like they did in the old days, only with the actual painted artwork making it to print rather than the old hand separations. It looks much more organic:


yes, that would be awesome! I think you posted a similar image from Miller's Wolverine a few months back. That looked really cool too.

----------


## titansupes

> The Filth Deluxe is coming up in 2015.so there is that.


That's the whole series in one book, yes? No volume 2?

----------


## ukbondraider

> I think if there is a form of modern recolor I would like to see it would be hand painted with Dr Martins dyes, just like they did in the old days, only with the actual painted artwork making it to print rather than the old hand separations. It looks much more organic:


To me, this artwork looks awful.  Not average but awful.  Its not the actual drawing that I dislike but more of the ancient colouring.   I have bought lots of old omnibuses with similar art due to the story but give me a modern Jim Lee (batman hush, new 52 JL), Andy Kubert or in fact any modern artist anyday.  Its like watching an old movie with the old poor special effects compared to the CGI today eg Sinbad/Godzilla vs GoTG/Batman Trilogy.

----------


## ricardoramos

this month *Doom Patrol* will be my only buy!

I wish they would make a 2nd volume of Animal man Omnibus (and another with Lemire Run)

Did Green Lantern Corps and New Guardians stoped HC release?

----------


## Invisible Swamp

> That's the whole series in one book, yes? No volume 2?


The Filth has been collected in one volume, in paperback with not so-great paper, so the deluxe will be a nice upgrade -- one volume, nicer paper, and hardcover.

----------


## Invisible Swamp

> Regarding new frontier, How does the deluxe edition compare to the absolute? I recall hearing that the absolute was missing issues or had a misprint? Something like?


I was told by Darwyn Cooke that there was a misprint in the Absolute edition: the collection had some additional pages that weren't in the original series. One of those pages, with Adam Strange, had the dialogues missing (it has Strange flying off from the hospital). Hopefully those additional story pages are included in the Deluxe edition, and hopefully that error has been corrected.

----------


## titansupes

> The Filth has been collected in one volume, in paperback with not so-great paper, so the deluxe will be a nice upgrade -- one volume, nicer paper, and hardcover.


Excellent, cheers. I've never read it, but will pre-order once it comes up on Amazon.

----------


## Thor2014

> Did Green Lantern Corps and New Guardians stoped HC release?


I believe so.  I personally hope Aquaman doesn't stop HC releases.  Looks like the first non-Johns volume is HC so we're good for now.

----------


## Commissioner Gordon

> Regarding new frontier, How does the deluxe edition compare to the absolute? I recall hearing that the absolute was missing issues or had a misprint? Something like that?
> 
> Edit: okay, so apparently the absolute edition lacks an issue that was released as a tie in to the DVD adaptation. So it's between a slightly more complete deluxe edition, or an absolute with slipcase and bigger page size. I'm really torn between the two. What would you people recommend?


If you're a fan of the Absolute books, get that.  I have the issue in question and while it was a fun read it doesn't add anything to the storyline Cooke told in the New Frontier series, it's just two or three side stories that take place in that world.

----------


## Judge Dredd

> I finished up the Doom Patrol Omnibus this weekend.  I thought Animal Man was my favorite Morrison run; but that's changed with Doom Patrol.  There were a few arcs in the middle that I didn't love, but everything else was fantastic.  The Beard Hunter issue in itself elevates the whole run above most others.
> 
> After a nice Morrison binge of Animal Man and Doom Patrol, I'm a little bummed not to have anything more of his to look forward to.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to like his Green Lantern run, but just couldn't get into it.  Does it get any better after the Light's Out story?


Have you read We3 or Flex Mentallo both have nice deluxe versions. Also they are not from DC but Zenith will be getting hardcovers, very good series. They put out the complete collection and it is amazing did a great job collecting it, and now they are breaking it up into 4 smaller hardcovers vol 1 in October and vol 2 in December.

----------


## Thesanmich

DC should cool it with the absolutes. 
Was going to get Green Arrow deluxe but now I have no choice but to skip on it. Had Transmetropolitan on my read list for quite some time but if it's really going to be reprinted over several absolute editions then I'll pass on that too.
At least it seems like DC's starting to catch onto how Marvel does things with their upcoming omnibuses.
Glad to know GL is getting a set of two, as well as JSA hitting the magical number three. Take notes Marvel! *slap*

----------


## Cap'n_RDM

> DC should cool it with the absolutes. 
> Was going to get Green Arrow deluxe but now I have no choice but to skip on it. Had Transmetropolitan on my read list for quite some time but if it's really going to be reprinted over several absolute editions then I'll pass on that too.
> At least it seems like DC's starting to catch onto how Marvel does things with their upcoming omnibuses.
> Glad to know GL is getting a set of two, as well as JSA hitting the magical number three. Take notes Marvel! *slap*


Same here, I was planning to pick up the GA deluxe but will now just stick to my singles.

----------


## drd

> DC should cool it with the absolutes. 
> Was going to get Green Arrow deluxe but now I have no choice but to skip on it. Had Transmetropolitan on my read list for quite some time but if it's really going to be reprinted over several absolute editions then I'll pass on that too.
> At least it seems like DC's starting to catch onto how Marvel does things with their upcoming omnibuses.
> Glad to know GL is getting a set of two, as well as JSA hitting the magical number three. Take notes Marvel! *slap*


On the flip side DC have also started to reprint a lot of absolutes in deluxe, Watchmen, Ronin, New Frontier and Identity Crisis all have or are getting Deluxe printings (and Sandman came out in Omnibus format). So its not out of questions that both Green Arrow and Transmetropolitan will get future Deluxe printings.

----------


## danmar85

> On the flip side DC have also started to reprint a lot of absolutes in deluxe, Watchmen, Ronin, New Frontier and Identity Crisis all have or are getting Deluxe printings (and Sandman came out in Omnibus format). So its not out of questions that both Green Arrow and Transmetropolitan will get future Deluxe printings.


That sounds appealing to me.  My only question is, how does the content in these Deluxe editions compare to their Absolute counterparts?  If all it means is a smaller form factor then I'm all for saving an extra buck.

----------


## ricardoramos

did you guys knew about this:

Orion by Walter Simonson-Omnibus out in April 2015!!

----------


## victorxd1999

> did you guys knew about this:
> 
> Orion by Walter Simonson-Omnibus out in April 2015!!


Yep! That and many more were announced on comiccon. Like Transmetropolitan and Y the Last man Absolutes and a Neal Adams omnibus

----------


## Invisible Swamp

> Have you read We3 or Flex Mentallo both have nice deluxe versions. Also they are not from DC but Zenith will be getting hardcovers, very good series. They put out the complete collection and it is amazing did a great job collecting it, and now they are breaking it up into 4 smaller hardcovers vol 1 in October and vol 2 in December.


If you enjoyed the Doom Patrol omnibus, definitely get Flex Mentallo. It expands on the character, has gorgeous artwork, and is one of Grant Morrison's best statements on the power of comic books. It's one of my favourite books by Morrison and I find myself re-visiting it frequently.

----------


## Judge Dredd

> If you enjoyed the Doom Patrol omnibus, definitely get Flex Mentallo. It expands on the character, has gorgeous artwork, and is one of Grant Morrison's best statements on the power of comic books. It's one of my favourite books by Morrison and I find myself re-visiting it frequently.


It was nice to finally get Flex in a nice hardcover and very true it is a great statement on comic books from all eras. Now if we could only get a deluxe or even a normal hardcover for Sea Guy, hopefully once the 3rd mini-series is done they will collect it. Both are great mini-series it is to bad they never even collected the second series.

----------


## TheTemp

> On the flip side DC have also started to reprint a lot of absolutes in deluxe, Watchmen, Ronin, New Frontier and Identity Crisis all have or are getting Deluxe printings (and Sandman came out in Omnibus format). So its not out of questions that both Green Arrow and Transmetropolitan will get future Deluxe printings.


Though the Sandman omni's don't collect everything in the absolutes correct? That's what I remember reading on here anyway. I was interested in them, but if they don't have everything, I'm not going to bother with them.

----------


## Ben11345

I have the option to get either the Sleeper omnibus or the Planetary omnibus quite cheaply but can only afford one. 
Ellis and Brubaker are two of my favourite writers but I haven't read any of these stories.
Has anyone got any recommendations for either stories?
Thanks in advance

----------


## Balakin

> I have the option to get either the Sleeper omnibus or the Planetary omnibus quite cheaply but can only afford one. 
> Ellis and Brubaker are two of my favourite writers but I haven't read any of these stories.
> Has anyone got any recommendations for either stories?
> Thanks in advance


That's just an impossible choice. Go and sell your kindey or something and get both books.
The problem is, that they are so different you can't really compare them.
Maybe by built quality, I would say Sleeper is a bit better (or at least the binding) but I love Planetary so much (but I love Sleeper too....as I said, impossible choice).

----------


## victorxd1999

> I have the option to get either the Sleeper omnibus or the Planetary omnibus quite cheaply but can only afford one. 
> Ellis and Brubaker are two of my favourite writers but I haven't read any of these stories.
> Has anyone got any recommendations for either stories?
> Thanks in advance


Like Balakin said, do whatever it takes to get them both! But... if you really need to pick one, I have done a review about Sleeper and NZ_Inferno has done  a review on Planetary. In those reviews you'll read what they are both about and what is good about them, so you can make your choice easier. I'll pm them to you since the Planetary one has yet to be "made public" in that I still want to use it for the Weekly Reviews and don't want to spoil it.

----------


## danmar85

> I have the option to get either the Sleeper omnibus or the Planetary omnibus quite cheaply but can only afford one. 
> Ellis and Brubaker are two of my favourite writers but I haven't read any of these stories.
> Has anyone got any recommendations for either stories?
> Thanks in advance


No experience with either series.  Still waiting on my Sleeper Omnibus to ship.  Are there other factors that can decide for you?  Availability maybe?  Which has the bigger discount from what you'd normally pay?  All things being equal, I'd go with whichever has the biggest discount.

----------


## MartinNL

> No experience with either series.  Still waiting on my Sleeper Omnibus to ship.  Are there other factors that can decide for you?  Availability maybe?  Which has the bigger discount from what you'd normally pay?  All things being equal, I'd go with whichever has the biggest discount.


This would be my advice too. Both books are next to perfect, so go with the biggest discount.

----------


## Azrael

> I have the option to get either the Sleeper omnibus or the Planetary omnibus quite cheaply but can only afford one. 
> Ellis and Brubaker are two of my favourite writers but I haven't read any of these stories.
> Has anyone got any recommendations for either stories?
> Thanks in advance


I only own Planetary, and I can say it's awesome. The only problem I've got with it is that the binding sucks (as most DC omnibuses, they say).

----------


## Ben11345

Thanks for the reviews Victor, I feared that Sleeper would be confusing to someone who has never read any wildstorm books before but your review but that to rest. 
I think I'm gonna go for Sleeper, it's cheaper then Planetary and has more issues.
Thanks for the help.

----------


## Balakin

Gahh! It will take SpeedyHen 7-14 days to ship my Doom Patrol omni but they are the cheapest option. I emailed them and they said they will definitely get more stock. 
Haven't bought a comic for a month now, I think I have some withdrawal symptoms  :Big Grin:

----------


## aquitaine

> I have the option to get either the Sleeper omnibus or the Planetary omnibus quite cheaply but can only afford one. 
> Ellis and Brubaker are two of my favourite writers but I haven't read any of these stories.
> Has anyone got any recommendations for either stories?
> Thanks in advance


Two of my favorite books.  I'd personally go with Planetary, but it really depends what you're looking for.  Sleeper is more crime/spy thriller with low level powers whereas Planetary is high power level and much more... odd and unusual sci fi action going on.  Both are fantastic.

----------


## silkcuts

> I have the option to get either the Sleeper omnibus or the Planetary omnibus quite cheaply but can only afford one. 
> Ellis and Brubaker are two of my favourite writers but I haven't read any of these stories.
> Has anyone got any recommendations for either stories?
> Thanks in advance


If you're into superhero comics go with Planetary. It takes the whole genre on some other level.
On the other hand, if you're into noir, you should go with Sleeper.

----------


## RIPLynott

Absolute Transmetropolitan up, dunno if thats the cover of the slipcase or not

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/1401...A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB

----------


## Diamond

With all that talk about old vs modern coloring a few days ago, I thought it would be a good to show what a difference the coloring method can make. You guys know Howard Chaykin? He's a veteran working in the comics industry for decades. In the 80s his art looked like this:

tumblr_n4swiceyu91rom810o5_500.jpg

Nowadays, with modern coloring his art looks like this:

Shadow_(Dynamite_Chaykin)_Vol_1_6.jpg

Notice the difference?

----------


## Balakin

> With all that talk about old vs modern coloring a few days ago, I thought it would be a good to show what a difference the coloring method can make. You guys know Howard Chaykin? He's a veteran working in the comics industry for decades. In the 80s his art looked like this:
> 
> tumblr_n4swiceyu91rom810o5_500.jpg
> 
> Nowadays, with modern coloring his art looks like this:
> 
> Shadow_(Dynamite_Chaykin)_Vol_1_6.jpg
> 
> Notice the difference?


Yeah, it looked better in the 80's. To be fair, it's not just the colouring, it's the typical case when a veteran artist's style changes through the decades and becomes more abstract. It's not neccessarily a bad thing, it happened with Mignola too and his stuff still looks good.
But sometimes the change is for the worse, like Frank Miller or Neal Adams (although, Adams is nowhere near as bad as Miller became).

----------


## Diamond

> Yeah, it looked better in the 80's. To be fair, it's not just the colouring, it's the typical case when a veteran artist's style changes through the decades and becomes more abstract. It's not neccessarily a bad thing, it happened with Mignola too and his stuff still looks good.
> But sometimes the change is for the worse, like Frank Miller or Neal Adams (although, Adams is nowhere near as bad as Miller became).



Well, I *like* how Miller's art has evolved. And yeah, Chaykin's style has changed too, but there's still a lot of similarities between his old and new style. That's why I think he's more or less a good example for coloring techniques.

----------


## Balakin

> Well, I *like* how Miller's art has evolved. And yeah, Chaykin's style has changed too, but there's still a lot of similarities between his old and new style. That's why I think he's more or less a good example for coloring techniques.


To each to his own (about Miller). Chaykin is a strange (but not bad, just interesting) example as he always used lot of textures for his b&w artwork too (I think Fraction mentioned it in a worldballoon interview that Chaykin had a big collection of textures and photoshop only made his work easier).

----------


## Diamond

> To each to his own (about Miller). Chaykin is a strange (but not bad, just interesting) example as he always used lot of textures for his b&w artwork too (I think Fraction mentioned it in a worldballoon interview that Chaykin had a big collection of textures and photoshop only made his work easier).


I didn't know that about Chalking. I might as well look for another example, then. Do you know any artist whose style has not changed that much (not counting Rob Liefeld, that is)? Otherwise, I guess we're stuck with the comparison between the collected editions of Adams's Batman.

----------


## Balakin

> I didn't know that about Chalking. I might as well look for another example, then. Do you know any artist whose style has not changed that much (not counting Rob Liefeld, that is)? Otherwise, I guess we're stuck with the comparison between the collected editions of Adams's Batman.


Alan Davis, John Byrne? I think they work looks more or less the same.
I would say Liefeld changed a lot, but it happened in the early 90's. I saw some of his earlier work and it looked quite good especially compared to his later stuff.(can't remember what it was).

----------


## victorxd1999

> I didn't know that about Chalking. I might as well look for another example, then. Do you know any artist whose style has not changed that much (not counting Rob Liefeld, that is)? Otherwise, I guess we're stuck with the comparison between the collected editions of Adams's Batman.


Well, you have that recolored issue from the 80s I posted pics from recently (that accidently kickstarted tgis discussion) but otherwise I can't think of an artist like that (when you are in the business that long you usually evolve a bit)

----------


## Diamond

> Alan Davis, John Byrne? I think they work looks more or less the same.
> I would say Liefeld changed a lot, but it happened in the early 90's. I saw some of his earlier work and it looked quite good especially compared to his later stuff.(can't remember what it was).


Yeah, Davis or Byrne could work. I'll look for images later. Regarding Liefeld, I think you're talking about his Hawk & Dove stuff, before Bob Harras and the X-franchise "corrupted" him.

----------


## Diamond

> Well, you have that recolored issue from the 80s I posted pics from recently (that accidently kickstarted tgis discussion) but otherwise I can't think of an artist like that (when you are in the business that long you usually evolve a bit)


Yes, that's why finding a good example is difficult. But with a little luck we can find something more or less valid.

----------


## titansupes

Granted, I haven't seen much of his work for years, but I feel like George Perez hasn't changed _too_ much? I remember seeing the previews of his Superman in 2011 and thinking so.

----------


## Roland1580

Few days ago I received a few packages from IST. Read All-Star Batman and Robin. Holy shit, what a combination of great art and awful text. Frank Miller at his worst: awful dialogues, stupid jokes and ugly characters. Such a weird choice for Absolute - but art is great, yeah.

----------


## GAMEPROFF

> Few days ago I received a few packages from IST. Read All-Star Batman and Robin. Holy shit, what a combination of great art and awful text. Frank Miller at his worst: awful dialogues, stupid jokes and ugly characters. Such a weird choice for Absolute - but art is great, yeah.


Still cant understand how they can release this in such an edition when its not even finished.

----------


## Joshua

So with Invisibles 2 now out, would there just be one more OHC? 

Also, I hope Doom Patrol gets OHCs. I didn't like the feel/comfort of the Invisibles omni and this is just as bad.

----------


## Brian

> So with Invisibles 2 now out, would there just be one more OHC? 
> 
> Also, I hope Doom Patrol gets OHCs. I didn't like the feel/comfort of the Invisibles omni and this is just as bad.


There will be 4 Invisibles Deluxe Editions: Vol 3 will collect up to #13 of Series 2, and Vol 4 will have the remainder of Series 2 and all of Series 3.

----------


## victorxd1999

Anyone else think we should get some Hellblazer omni's soon? You can make a volume 1 till #40 which is the whole Delano run, then fill volume 2 with the Garth Ennis run (till #83). It seems meant to be :Wink:

----------


## Thesanmich

> Anyone else think we should get some Hellblazer omni's soon? You can make a volume 1 till #40 which is the whole Delano run, then fill volume 2 with the Garth Ennis run (till #83). It seems meant to be


THIS. I've been wanting to read the series in it's entirety for awhile. I'm surprised it never got it's own OHC collection to begin with, though I wouldn't be surprised if we get one once the TV show comes around(so hyped!).

----------


## The Cheat

> Doh, I just ordered Big Damn Sin City from them after the recommendations above. Thanks for letting me know, here's hoping your experience was the exception.


This arrived today. Decent box + big bubble padding + the Sin City box inside. Not the fastest, but dispatched from the UK and a big improvement in packing from last time I used Books_Any.

----------


## danmar85

> Anyone else think we should get some Hellblazer omni's soon? You can make a volume 1 till #40 which is the whole Delano run, then fill volume 2 with the Garth Ennis run (till #83). It seems meant to be


As long as it's oversized I'm 100% in, but now you jinxed it!

----------


## Rory426

> There will be 4 Invisibles Deluxe Editions: Vol 3 will collect up to #13 of Series 2, and Vol 4 will have the remainder of Series 2 and all of Series 3.


Thanks I was also wondering this today. I've never read it but when my Vol 2 arrived I wondered if 3 would do it as I've seen that massive omnibus

----------


## johnsme

> Anyone else think we should get some Hellblazer omni's soon? You can make a volume 1 till #40 which is the whole Delano run, then fill volume 2 with the Garth Ennis run (till #83). It seems meant to be


That would be awesome and of course it will happen now that I started buying the new paperbacks.

----------


## bob fett

I bought Infinite Crisis Omni today on Ebay with the Buy it now option.Priced at $160.00 and free shipping.This book has eluded me for too long,and I'm glad to have one less hole in my collection.

----------


## Commissioner Gordon

> I bought Infinite Crisis Omni today on Ebay with the Buy it now option.Priced at $160.00 and free shipping.This book has eluded me for too long,and I'm glad to have one less hole in my collection.


I still don't understand why they haven't reprinted that book given how important it is and how much DC loves to tout it as one of their great stories.

----------


## TomSlick

> Still cant understand how they can release this in such an edition when its not even finished.


Technically it is finished. The plans were to start it back up for another six issues under a different title. Can't remember the title, though. 




> Anyone else think we should get some Hellblazer omni's soon? You can make a volume 1 till #40 which is the whole Delano run, then fill volume 2 with the Garth Ennis run (till #83). It seems meant to be


I would love this! That said, the Delano run would actually be a pretty thick book. He did an issue or two after Ennis. He also had the Horrorist mini-series, which was in prestige format as well as an Annual and the Bad Blood mini.
You could almost do an omnibus or decent OHC of Hellblazer by author. There were a few fill-ins here or there but for the most part, the writers stuck around.

----------


## teej

Just received my Brightest Day Omnibus and I have to say despite the cardboard black cover, it's a really nice volume. Opens pretty flat on the first page and no gutter loss that I could see flipping through the book.

Definitely up there as one of the better omnibus put out by DC.

----------


## deltasun

> I bought Infinite Crisis Omni today on Ebay with the Buy it now option.Priced at $160.00 and free shipping.This book has eluded me for too long,and I'm glad to have one less hole in my collection.


Isn't it $95 on Amazon?

----------


## Orion

> Anyone else think we should get some Hellblazer omni's soon? You can make a volume 1 till #40 which is the whole Delano run, then fill volume 2 with the Garth Ennis run (till #83). It seems meant to be


No. They are currently releasing nice big tpb's. Why would you want them to go back and start over?

----------


## titansupes

> I still don't understand why they haven't reprinted that book given how important it is and how much DC loves to tout it as one of their great stories.


I hope they do, I loved IC and that whole era.




> Technically it is finished. The plans were to start it back up for another six issues under a different title. Can't remember the title, though.


_Dark Knight: Boy Wonder_, I think.




> Just received my Brightest Day Omnibus and I have to say despite the cardboard black cover, it's a really nice volume. Opens pretty flat on the first page and no gutter loss that I could see flipping through the book.
> 
> Definitely up there as one of the better omnibus put out by DC.


So, I've got the GL Omni on pre-order, will likely get the second... where does BD fall in with these two? Once the other two are out, is it considered the third in line, or will there be something else in the future that goes in between GLvol2 and BD?

----------


## teej

> So, I've got the GL Omni on pre-order, will likely get the second... where does BD fall in with these two? Once the other two are out, is it considered the third in line, or will there be something else in the future that goes in between GLvol2 and BD?


The Brightest Day omnibus is it's own story that gets its start from Johns' run on Green Lantern but isn't necessary for reading his run on GL. The main characters from the GL title hardly show up in it at all.

But if you wanted to read it along with the GL by Johns omni it would take place right after Vol 2 and the story would occur during the same time as the beginning of the eventual Vol 3.

----------


## Thesanmich

> So, I've got the GL Omni on pre-order, will likely get the second... where does BD fall in with these two? Once the other two are out, is it considered the third in line, or will there be something else in the future that goes in between GLvol2 and BD?


I think Brightest Day picks up right after Blackest Night and it's tie-in issues if I'm not mistaken..
Is BD a good standalone read without the GL/GLC issues? 
Do you guys think we'll ever get a GLC omnibus? I'm a bit doubtful because doing so will probably involve repeat printings of the major events and GL issues...unless the book is advertised as a GL omnibus companion.

----------


## mars

> Isn't it $95 on Amazon?


It is with the "ships in 1-2 months" designation. The next cheapest new copy is $300+.

----------


## silkcuts

> Anyone else think we should get some Hellblazer omni's soon? You can make a volume 1 till #40 which is the whole Delano run, then fill volume 2 with the Garth Ennis run (till #83). It seems meant to be


I reckon it all depends of upcoming TV show's succe$$. I "advocate" for Hellblazer in omnibus format for quite some time now. And Alan Moore's Swamp Thing for that matter.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

Just got an email from Chuck Rozanski at Mile High Comics which included info. on a half price sale on DC TPBS/HCS:

_"My final news item for today is a two-day sale on a very nice grouping of trade paperbacks and hardbacks that we just received from DC Comics. These are titles that DC is (apparently) eliminating from their backlist, so they offered them to us at very steep discount. I am going to pass those savings we received on to you, by letting you pick any titles you might wish to own from the listing at the end of this newsletter, at half (!) of original cover price. Because of conflicts with another promotion that I have planned, however, this half price DC books sale will already need to end on this upcoming Friday, at noon. You have only 36 hours to lock in these remarkable bargains. Please place your order with us right away..."_


Half Price DC books Part One

52 TPB (2007) #2 2nd Print Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Action Comics Archives HC #3 Retail Price: $49.95 OnSale: $25.00
Action Comics Archives HC #5 Retail Price: $49.95 OnSale: $25.00
Best Of Star Trek TPB (1991) #1 2nd Print Retail Price: $19.95 OnSale: $10.00
Best Of Star Trek: The Next Generation TPB #1 Retail Price: $19.95 OnSale: $10.00
JLA: Earth 2 Deluxe Edition HC (2013) #1 Retail Price: $24.99 OnSale: $12.50
Shadowpact: Cursed TPB (Vol. 2) (2007) #1 Retail Price: $14.99 OnSale: $7.50
Shadowpact: Darkness & Light TPB (Vol. 3) (2008) #1 Retail Price: $14.99 OnSale: $7.50
Shadowpact: The Burning TPB (Vol. 4) (2008) #1 Retail Price: $17.99 OnSale: $9.00
Shazam! Archives HC #4 Retail Price: $49.95 OnSale: $25.00
Shazam: Greatest Stories Ever Told TPB (2008) #1 2nd Print Retail Price: $24.99 OnSale: $12.50
Shimura TPB (2004) #1 Retail Price: $19.95 OnSale: $10.00
Showcase Presents: Aquaman TPB (2006) #1 Retail Price: $16.99 OnSale: $8.50
Showcase Presents: Aquaman TPB (2006) #2 Retail Price: $16.99 OnSale: $8.50
Showcase Presents: Brave & The Bold TPB (2006) #1 Retail Price: $16.99 OnSale: $8.50
Showcase Presents: Challengers of The Unknown TPB (2006) #1 Retail Price: $16.99 OnSale: $8.50
Showcase Presents: Challengers of The Unknown TPB (2006) #2 Retail Price: $16.99 OnSale: $8.50
Showcase Presents: Elongated Man TPB (2006) #1 Retail Price: $16.99 OnSale: $8.50
Showcase Presents: Green Lantern TPB (2005) #2 Retail Price: $16.99 OnSale: $8.50
Showcase Presents: Hawkman TPB (2006) #1 Retail Price: $16.99 OnSale: $8.50
Showcase Presents: Hawkman TPB (2006) #2 Retail Price: $16.99 OnSale: $8.50
Showcase Presents: House of Mystery TPB (2006) #2 Retail Price: $16.99 OnSale: $8.50
Showcase Presents: Justice League of America TPB (2005) #2 Retail Price: $16.99 OnSale: $8.50
Showcase Presents: Justice League of America TPB (2005) #4 Retail Price: $16.99 OnSale: $8.50
Showcase Presents: Legion of Super-Heroes TPB (2007) #1 Retail Price: $16.99 OnSale: $8.50
Showcase Presents: Legion of Super-Heroes TPB (2007) #2 Retail Price: $16.99 OnSale: $8.50
Showcase Presents: Metal Men TPB (2007) #2 Retail Price: $16.99 OnSale: $8.50
Showcase Presents: Phantom Stranger TPB (2006) #1 Retail Price: $16.99 OnSale: $8.50
Showcase Presents: Phantom Stranger TPB (2006) #2 Retail Price: $16.99 OnSale: $8.50
Showcase Presents: Shazam TPB (2006) #1 Retail Price: $16.99 OnSale: $8.50
Showcase Presents: Supergirl TPB (2007) #1 Retail Price: $16.99 OnSale: $8.50
Showcase Presents: Superman Family TPB (2006) #4 Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Showcase Presents: Superman TPB (2005) #2 Retail Price: $16.99 OnSale: $8.50
Showcase Presents: Superman TPB (2005) #4 Retail Price: $16.99 OnSale: $8.50
Showcase Presents: War that Time Forgot TPB (2007) #1 Retail Price: $16.99 OnSale: $8.50
Showcase Presents: Wonder Woman TPB (2007) #4 Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Showcase Presents: World's Finest TPB (2007) #4 Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Silverfish HC (2007) #1 Retail Price: $24.99 OnSale: $12.50
Simon Dark Vol. 3: Game of Life TPB (2009) #1 Retail Price: $17.99 OnSale: $9.00
Simon Dark: Ashes TPB (2009) #1 Retail Price: $17.99 OnSale: $9.00
Simon Dark: What Simon Does TPB (2008) #1 Retail Price: $14.99 OnSale: $7.50
Skizz TPB (2005) #1 Retail Price: $14.95 OnSale: $7.50
Sleeper: All False Moves TPB (Vol. 2) (2004) #1 2nd Print Retail Price: $17.99 OnSale: $9.00
Spirit Archives HC #2 Retail Price: $49.95 OnSale: $25.00
Spirit Archives HC #3 Retail Price: $49.95 OnSale: $25.00
Spirit Archives HC #4 Retail Price: $49.95 OnSale: $25.00
Spirit Archives HC #6 Retail Price: $49.95 OnSale: $25.00
Spirit Archives HC #9 Retail Price: $49.95 OnSale: $25.00
Spirit Archives HC #15 Retail Price: $49.99 OnSale: $25.00
Spirit Archives HC #17 Retail Price: $49.99 OnSale: $25.00
Spirit Archives HC #18 Retail Price: $49.99 OnSale: $25.00
Spirit Archives HC #19 Retail Price: $49.99 OnSale: $25.00
Spirit Archives HC #20 Retail Price: $49.99 OnSale: $25.00
Spirit Archives HC #21 Retail Price: $49.99 OnSale: $25.00
Spirit Archives HC #22 Retail Price: $49.99 OnSale: $25.00
Spirit Archives HC #23 Retail Price: $49.99 OnSale: $25.00
Spirit Archives HC #24 Retail Price: $49.99 OnSale: $25.00
Spirit Archives HC #25 Retail Price: $49.99 OnSale: $25.00
Spirit Archives HC #26 Retail Price: $49.99 OnSale: $25.00
Spirit TPB (2008) #2 Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Spirit TPB (2008) #3 Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Spirit TPB (2008) #4 Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Spirit TPB (2008) #5 Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Spirit: Angel Smerti TPB (2011) #1 Retail Price: $17.99 OnSale: $9.00
Spirit: Femme Fatales TPB (2008) #1 Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Star Trek: Debt of Honor GN (TPB) #1 2nd Print Retail Price: $14.95 OnSale: $7.50
Starman: Grand Guignol TPB (Vol. 9) (2004) #1 Retail Price: $19.95 OnSale: $10.00
Steve Ditko Omnibus Vol. 2: HC (2012) #1 Retail Price: $59.99 OnSale: $30.00
Stormwatch PHD TPB (2007) #1 Retail Price: $17.99 OnSale: $9.00
Stormwatch PHD: World's End TPB (2009) #1 Retail Price: $17.99 OnSale: $9.00
Strange Adventures TPB (2010) #1 Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Strontium Dog: Early Cases TPB (2005) #1 Retail Price: $14.99 OnSale: $7.50
Sugar & Spike Archives (2011) #1 Retail Price: $59.99 OnSale: $30.00

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

Half Price DC books Part Two:

Superboy: Greatest Team-Ups Ever Told TPB (2009) #1 Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Superboy: Smallville Attacks TPB (2011) #1 Retail Price: $24.99 OnSale: $12.50
Supergirl & The Legion: The Quest for Cosmic Boy TPB (2008) #1 Retail Price: $14.99 OnSale: $7.50
Supergirl Archives HC (2001) #2 Retail Price: $49.95 OnSale: $25.00
Supergirl: Way of The World TPB (2009) #1 Retail Price: $49.95 OnSale: $25.00
Superman and The Legion of Super-Heroes HC (2008) #1 Retail Price: $17.99 OnSale: $9.00
Superman Archives HC #2 Retail Price: $39.95 OnSale: $20.00
Superman Archives HC #8 Retail Price: $59.99 OnSale: $30.00
Superman for Tomorrow Collection (2004) #1 TPB Retail Price: $14.99 OnSale: $7.50
Superman in The Forties TPB (2005) #1 Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Superman in The Name Of Gog TPB (2005) #1 Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Superman vs. Zod TPB (2013) #1 Retail Price: $9.99 OnSale: $5.00
Superman/Batman: Absolute Power Collection (Vol. 3) (2005) #1 2nd Print Retail Price: $12.99 OnSale: $6.50
Superman/Batman: Greatest Stories Ever Told TPB (2006) #1 Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Superman/Batman: Night & Day HC (2010) #1 Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Superman/Batman: Sorcerer Kings HC (2011) #1 Retail Price: $22.99 OnSale: $11.50
Superman/Batman: Torment HC (2008) #1 Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Superman: Adventures of Nightwing & Flamebird TPB (2009) #1 Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Superman: Black Ring HC (2011) #2 Retail Price: $29.99 OnSale: $15.00
Superman: Camelot Falls Collection (2006) #1 HC Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Superman: Camelot Falls TPB (2008) #1 Retail Price: $12.99 OnSale: $6.50
Superman: Camelot Falls TPB (2008) #2 Retail Price: $12.99 OnSale: $6.50
Superman: Codename Patriot TPB (2011) #1 Retail Price: $14.99 OnSale: $7.50
Superman: Coming of Atlas TPB (2010) #1 Retail Price: $14.99 OnSale: $7.50
Superman: Cover to Cover HC (2006) #1 Retail Price: $39.95 OnSale: $20.00
Superman: Daily Planet TPB (2006) #1 2nd Print Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Superman: Greatest Stories Ever Told TPB (2004) #2 Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Superman: Grounded HC (2011) #1 Retail Price: $22.99 OnSale: $11.50
Superman: Infinite City SC (2006) #1 Retail Price: $17.99 OnSale: $9.00
Superman: Infinite Crisis TPB (2006) #1 Retail Price: $12.99 OnSale: $6.50
Superman: Journey TPB (2006) #1 Retail Price: $14.99 OnSale: $7.50
Superman: Kryptonite HC (2007) #1 Retail Price: $24.99 OnSale: $12.50
Superman: Kryptonite TPB (2009) #1 Retail Price: $14.99 OnSale: $7.50
Superman: Last Son of Krypton TPB (2013) #1 2nd Print Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Superman: Last Stand of New Krypton HC (2010) #2 Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Superman: Man of Tomorrow Archives HC (2004) #2 Retail Price: $49.99 OnSale: $25.00
Superman: Mon El Vol. 1 TPB (2011) #1 Retail Price: $17.99 OnSale: $9.00
Superman: Mon El Vol. 2: Man of Valor TPB (2011) #1 Retail Price: $17.99 OnSale: $9.00
Superman: Mon-El HC (2009) #1 Retail Price: $24.99 OnSale: $12.50
Superman: New Krypton HC (2009) #1 Retail Price: $24.99 OnSale: $12.50
Superman: New Krypton HC (2009) #2 Retail Price: $24.99 OnSale: $12.50
Superman: Nightwing & Flamebird TPB (2011) #1 Retail Price: $17.99 OnSale: $9.00
Superman: Nightwing & Flamebird TPB (2011) #2 Retail Price: $17.99 OnSale: $9.00
Superman: Our Worlds at War Complete Edition (2006) #1 2nd Print Retail Price: $24.99 OnSale: $12.50
Superman: Redemption TPB (2007) #1 Retail Price: $12.99 OnSale: $6.50
Superman: Sacrifice TPB (2005) #1 2nd Print Retail Price: $14.99 OnSale: $7.50
Superman: Secret Origin HC (2010) #1 Deluxe Retail Price: $29.99 OnSale: $15.00
Superman: Up, Up and Away TPB (2006) #1 Retail Price: $14.99 OnSale: $7.50
Superman: War of The Supermen HC (2010) #1 Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Superman: World of Krypton TPB (2008) #1 Retail Price: $14.99 OnSale: $7.50
Tales of The Batman: Don Newton HC (2011) #1 Retail Price: $39.99 OnSale: $20.00
Tales of The Batman: Tim Sale HC (2007) #1 Retail Price: $29.99 OnSale: $15.00
Tales of The Batman: Tim Sale TPB (2009) #1 Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Tales of The Green Lantern Corps TPB (2009) #2 Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Tales of The Green Lantern Corps TPB (2009) #3 Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Tales of The New Gods TPB (2007) #1 Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Tangent Comics TPB (2007) #2 Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Tangent Comics TPB (2007) #3 Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Team-Ups of the Brave & Bold TPB (2011) #1 Retail Price: $17.99 OnSale: $9.00
Teen Titans/Outsiders: Death & Return of Donna Troy TPB (2006) #1 Retail Price: $14.99 OnSale: $7.50
Teen Titans: Beast Boys and Girls TPB (Vol. 3) (2005) #1 2nd Print Retail Price: $9.99 OnSale: $5.00
Teen Titans: On The Clock TPB (2008) #1 Retail Price: $14.99 OnSale: $7.50
Teen Titans: Ravager - Fresh Hell TPB (2010) #1 Retail Price: $14.99 OnSale: $7.50
Tell Me Dark GN TPB #1 Retail Price: $14.95 OnSale: $7.50
Terror Titans TPB (2009) #1 Retail Price: $17.99 OnSale: $9.00
Texas Chainsaw Massacre TPB (2007) #2 Retail Price: $14.99 OnSale: $7.50
Thunder Agents TPB (2011) #1 Retail Price: $24.99 OnSale: $12.50
Time Masters: Vanishing Point TPB (2011) #1 2nd Print Retail Price: $14.99 OnSale: $7.50
Titans: Old Friends HC (2009) #1 Retail Price: $24.99 OnSale: $12.50
Trials of Shazam TPB (2007) #1 Retail Price: $14.99 OnSale: $7.50
Two Step TPB (2010) #1 Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Un-Men TPB (2008) #1 Retail Price: $9.99 OnSale: $5.00
Uncle Sam and The Freedom Fighters TPB (2007) #1 Retail Price: $14.99 OnSale: $7.50
Underworld Unleashed TPB #1 Retail Price: $17.95 OnSale: $9.00
Unknown Soldier Vol. 2: Easy Kill TPB (2010) #1 Retail Price: $17.99 OnSale: $9.00
Victorian Undead II: Sherlock Holmes vs. Dracula TPB (2011) #1 Retail Price: $14.99 OnSale: $7.50
Vigilante: City Lights, Prairie Justice TPB (2009) #1 Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Vixen: Return of the Lion TPB (2009) #1 Retail Price: $17.99 OnSale: $9.00
War That Time Forgot TPB (2009) #1 Retail Price: $17.99 OnSale: $9.00
War That Time Forgot TPB (2009) #2 Retail Price: $17.99 OnSale: $9.00
Warlord: The Saga TPB (2010) #1 Retail Price: $17.99 OnSale: $9.00
Watchmen HC (2008) #1 2ND PRINT Retail Price: $39.99 OnSale: $20.00
Wednesday Comics HC (2010) #1 Retail Price: $49.99 OnSale: $25.00
Welcome to Tranquility: One Foot in the Grave TPB (2011) #1 Retail Price: $17.99 OnSale: $9.00
Wildcats: World's End TPB (2009) #1 Retail Price: $17.99 OnSale: $9.00
Wildstorm Armageddon TPB (2008) #1 Retail Price: $17.99 OnSale: $9.00
Wildstorm: After the Fall TPB (2009) #1 Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Wonder Woman Archives HC #4 Retail Price: $49.95 OnSale: $25.00
Wonder Woman Archives HC #5 Retail Price: $49.99 OnSale: $25.00
Wonder Woman Archives HC #7 Retail Price: $59.99 OnSale: $30.00
Wonder Woman: Amazon Princess Archives HC (2012) #1 Retail Price: $75.00 OnSale: $37.50
Wonder Woman: Amazons Attack TPB (2009) #1 Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Wonder Woman: Destiny Calling TPB (Vol. 4) (2006) #1 Retail Price: $19.99 OnSale: $10.00
Wonder Woman: Paradise Found TPB (2003) #1 2nd Print Retail Price: $14.99 OnSale: $7.50
World Of Warcraft: Pearl Of Pandaria HC (2012) #1 Retail Price: $24.99 OnSale: $12.50
World's Finest Archives HC #2 Retail Price: $49.95 OnSale: $25.00

----------


## DragonPiece

No thanks on all of those.

----------


## Brian

I'm a little surprised to see the JLA Earth 2 Deluxe book in there. I'd have thought that was something DC would have gone back to print at least once. I guess the demand wasn't there for it.

----------


## Commissioner Gordon

> I think Brightest Day picks up right after Blackest Night and it's tie-in issues if I'm not mistaken..
> Is BD a good standalone read without the GL/GLC issues? 
> Do you guys think we'll ever get a GLC omnibus? I'm a bit doubtful because doing so will probably involve repeat printings of the major events and GL issues...unless the book is advertised as a GL omnibus companion.


The GL/GLC issues have almost nothing to do with Brightest Day, despite the BD banner on those issues. They really act as a lead in to War of the Green Lanterns more than anything else.

----------


## TheTemp

> I'm a little surprised to see the JLA Earth 2 Deluxe book in there. I'd have thought that was something DC would have gone back to print at least once. I guess the demand wasn't there for it.


Not when everybody already bought it in the JLA Volume 3 or 4 Deluxe edition.

----------


## Marth555

I hate how dc screwed up the deluxes for JLA I wish they would just do a omnibus from 1-the end of morrisons run and with the fillers

----------


## Thesanmich

Yeah they did...the collection for that series is a mess.

----------


## titansupes

^ What did they do to it, exactly? I've considered picking up those 4 or 5 trades, but am sort of holding out for an omnibus.

----------


## titansupes

Sorry for the double-post.




> The Brightest Day omnibus is it's own story that gets its start from Johns' run on Green Lantern but isn't necessary for reading his run on GL. The main characters from the GL title hardly show up in it at all.
> 
> But if you wanted to read it along with the GL by Johns omni it would take place right after Vol 2 and the story would occur during the same time as the beginning of the eventual Vol 3.





> I think Brightest Day picks up right after Blackest Night and it's tie-in issues if I'm not mistaken..
> Is BD a good standalone read without the GL/GLC issues? 
> Do you guys think we'll ever get a GLC omnibus? I'm a bit doubtful because doing so will probably involve repeat printings of the major events and GL issues...unless the book is advertised as a GL omnibus companion.


I see, thanks.

That's a lot of Green Lantern coming up, not sure how into it I am. I loved the beginning of Johns time on the title, but I dropped out before all the multi-coloured Corps. and seemingly endless events (SW, BN, BD, WoGL's) started. I'll definitely get the first Omni and pre-order the second, but I'll see how I feel about it all on a book by book basis.

----------


## SJNeal

> ^ What did they do to it, exactly? I've considered picking up those 4 or 5 trades, but am sort of holding out for an omnibus.


Most notably, they skipped issues in the Deluxe Editions to market them as _JLA By Grant Morrison_. 

The fact that the paperback reprints are complete makes them superior, imho...

----------


## Naked Bat

I bought the paperback editions, and they are great indeed. Not to mention they are kinda cheap considering the number of issues.

----------


## alb2009

By now JLA by Morrison omnibus seems like a no-brainer considering the rate at which DC is pumping out Morrison omnis and deluxes.

I also think these new tv shows warrant some gotham central, mike grell green arrow and hellblazer (as discussed previously) omnis. Maybe even a Waid Flash one.

----------


## TomSlick

> By now JLA by Morrison omnibus seems like a no-brainer considering the rate at which DC is pumping out Morrison omnis and deluxes.
> 
> I also think these new tv shows warrant some gotham central, mike grell green arrow and hellblazer (as discussed previously) omnis. Maybe even a Waid Flash one.


All of these are excellent suggestions.

----------


## Thesanmich

> By now JLA by Morrison omnibus seems like a no-brainer considering the rate at which DC is pumping out Morrison omnis and deluxes.
> 
> I also think these new tv shows warrant some gotham central, mike grell green arrow and hellblazer (as discussed previously) omnis. Maybe even a Waid Flash one.


Any of those would be great.

----------


## mars

Forty issues seems like pushing it with an omni, but I wouldn't hate a reprinting of the four hardcovers.

----------


## Kipp

> Forty issues seems like pushing it with an omni, but I wouldn't hate a reprinting of the four hardcovers.


The Doom Patrol omnibus has 46 issues, so 40 shouldn't be a problem.

----------


## Brian

> The Doom Patrol omnibus has 46 issues, so 40 shouldn't be a problem.


Invisibles has 59, so 40 would be a walk in the park comparatively  :Big Grin:

----------


## atlb2010

a thought, on Amazon the Howard the duck omnibus page/link reflects the new price i would assume for the reprint in a couple months. Could this be a possible explanation for that infinite crisis omnibus price being 95$ for the past week or so a yet unannounced reprint??

----------


## Diamond

There was a Spanish JLA by Morrison Omnibus a few years ago. If you know the language and can't wait for DC publishing their own, you can try getting it. I don't know how much it can cost you today, but cover price is 80 €, though I might be wrong.

----------


## mars

> The Doom Patrol omnibus has 46 issues, so 40 shouldn't be a problem.


Wasn't suggesting they couldn't/wouldn't do Gotham Central in a single volume, just that I don't like the idea. I never bothered with the Doom Patrol, because Invisibles and Teen Titans (which are both, admittedly, bigger) were too large. Animal Man is about as big as I'm comfortable with from DC.

----------


## danmar85

> Wasn't suggesting they couldn't/wouldn't do Gotham Central in a single volume, just that I don't like the idea. I never bothered with the Doom Patrol, because Invisibles and Teen Titans (which are both, admittedly, bigger) were too large. Animal Man is about as big as I'm comfortable with from DC.


Out of curiosity, how many pages is Animal Man?

----------


## mars

27 issues/712 pages according to Amazon.

----------


## victorxd1999

Now that we're on the topic, Animal Man rules! I just finished the omni. Some parts were a bit meh but some were soooo amazing!  I loved all the stories with B'Wana Beast and basically all the issues from the middle of the book. The most acclaimed part (#18-26) was a bit mixed for me. The first few issues were awesome, the middle part was a bit weird but the final issue rocked! Definitely recommended

----------


## titansupes

Yeah, I (finally) started this past week after getting it when it was released. I'm still in the first arc, since things keep interrupting me, but I've really enjoyed it so far.

----------


## lvizzz

Question: recently I've had a chance to purchase this directly from Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/140...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

for only 100 $. I thought it would be reprint but can't find it anymore. I didn't receive any email with confirmation but when I check my account it's still there as pre-order. What are you thoughts, was it some glitch/mistake from Amazon.

----------


## bob fett

> Question: recently I've had a chance to purchase this directly from Amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/140...?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> for only 100 $. I thought it would be reprint but can't find it anymore. I didn't receive any email with confirmation but when I check my account it's still there as pre-order. What are you thoughts, was it some glitch/mistake from Amazon.


Best thing to do would be to contact customer service to see if you actually did buy it.This hasn't been reprinted.

----------


## greenish lantern

Is the Neal Adams Omnibus collecting all the great stories like the Raš Issues, and most of his collaborations with O'Neil? 
I'm a bit disappointed that it includes the awful Odyssey story.

----------


## lvizzz

> Best thing to do would be to contact customer service to see if you actually did buy it.This hasn't been reprinted.


Done, they said that they are expecting to get more of them and will inform me if something changes. Weird, but keep an eye on Amazon, that was very good prize.

----------


## TehJofus

Didn't someone say that they got the Brightest Day Omnibus early? Any chance of some pictures getting posted? I managed to get it quite cheap from Speedyhen, but I've found that I can't bring myself to wait until it arrives to see it.

----------


## GAMEPROFF

Is the Batman: Year One Deluxe Edition in the same oversized size as the The Killing Joke Deluxe Edition Hardcover?

----------


## Spirou

> Done, they said that they are expecting to get more of them and will inform me if something changes. Weird, but keep an eye on Amazon, that was very good prize.


That seems to me to be a standard sort of FAQ answer more than something real...I wouldn't count on it.

----------


## victorxd1999

> Is the Batman: Year One Deluxe Edition in the same oversized size as the The Killing Joke Deluxe Edition Hardcover?


Yep, Dc Deluxes are almost always 11 inch tall

----------


## lvizzz

> That seems to me to be a standard sort of FAQ answer more than something real...I wouldn't count on it.


Well, don't know, I can only wait. Didn't get email, but it's in my pre-orders, don't have much hope....

----------


## MartinNL

> Is the Batman: Year One Deluxe Edition in the same oversized size as the The Killing Joke Deluxe Edition Hardcover?


Yes it is, but to be honest I'd advise getting the softcover book with the red cover. Or the equivalent book in hardcover. That edition is printed on a lot nicer paper that do the colors (esp. black) a lot better justice.

----------


## ricardoramos

> Now that we're on the topic, Animal Man rules! I just finished the omni. Some parts were a bit meh but some were soooo amazing!  I loved all the stories with B'Wana Beast and basically all the issues from the middle of the book. The most acclaimed part (#18-26) was a bit mixed for me. The first few issues were awesome, the middle part was a bit weird but the final issue rocked! Definitely recommended


I wish they would make a Omnibus volume 2 + a Animal man by Lemire omnibus!

----------


## TomSlick

> Is the Neal Adams Omnibus collecting all the great stories like the Raš Issues, and most of his collaborations with O'Neil? 
> I'm a bit disappointed that it includes the awful Odyssey story.


Yes
(10 char)

----------


## GAMEPROFF

> Yes it is, but to be honest I'd advise getting the softcover book with the red cover. Or the equivalent book in hardcover. That edition is printed on a lot nicer paper that do the colors (esp. black) a lot better justice.





> Yep, Dc Deluxes are almost always 11 inch tall


Thanks. I would love to buy it this format because I love the Oversized Format, but I see your points and I am a little bit unsure, If I should really just buy the Trade... I will think about it. Thanks a lot anyway!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Drz

The Doom Patrol has been my most anticipated Omnibus of the whole year and of course this has to happen to me:

----------


## Balakin

> The Doom Patrol has been my most anticipated Omnibus of the whole year and of course this has to happen to me:


It's my most anticipated book too and it was finally dispatched 2 days ago. Hope mine will arrive in mint condition. Who was your seller?

----------


## Thesanmich

Aren't those creases really common for any omnibus?  

I've been looking around and I notice Absolute Identity Crisis and Absolute Superman: For Tomorrow are a lot of cheaper now, are these items on clearance? And would you recommend them?

----------


## Roland1580

> Aren't those creases really common for any omnibus?  
> 
> I've been looking around and I notice Absolute Identity Crisis and Absolute Superman: For Tomorrow are a lot of cheaper now, are these items on clearance? And would you recommend them?


I liked Identity Crisis (don't know how is Absolute, I have a HC), but I can't recommend Superman: For Tomorrow. Art is ok there, but story is not.

----------


## victorxd1999

> Aren't those creases really common for any omnibus?  
> 
> I've been looking around and I notice Absolute Identity Crisis and Absolute Superman: For Tomorrow are a lot of cheaper now, are these items on clearance? And would you recommend them?


Yeah they are clearanced. IST had a sale some time ago where those were %65 off.

----------


## Balakin

> Aren't those creases really common for any omnibus?


nope, I have several omnis in perfect condition (all of them ordered online, sent from the UK or US to Hungary, except one).

----------


## Johnatellodi

Damn, I want that Doom patrol omni but am worried greatly about the size.

----------


## deltasun

> Aren't those creases really common for any omnibus?


Not if they're well packed (assuming they were not like that already prior to shipment).  IST has opened my eyes on how well packed these books can be.





> I've been looking around and I notice Absolute Identity Crisis and Absolute Superman: For Tomorrow are a lot of cheaper now, are these items on clearance? And would you recommend them?


As Victor mentioned, they were heavily clearanced by IST a few months ago.  I ended up picking them up too, despite not needing any more books to get.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Balakin

> Damn, I want that Doom patrol omni but am worried greatly about the size.


I think it depends on sales but based on the Invisibles there is a chance DP will get the deluxe treatment too a a few years from now.
Do you have any huuuuge omnis? I have some and I'm almost always reading them at a table and don't have any problem with the size (and I'm not even leaning over since my back is not the best).

----------


## mars

I dislike the huge omnis, but like Balakin said reading at a table is not an issue at all.

----------


## Cloysterpete

> nope, I have several omnis in perfect condition (all of them ordered online, sent from the UK or US to Hungary, except one).


It's rare that mine don't arrive like that, how on earth you manage to receive mint ones I do not know. All mine have slight bumps and dings somewhere on them, par for the course when I order from Amazon etc.

----------


## mars

Amazon is the pits for omnis. It's weird because if I order a $10 trade they put it in either the wrap-around box/envelope thing or a reasonable sized box with that inflatable padding. Admittedly, the padding is usually deflated, but at least it shows an effort. I order a $70 omni and they throw it in a far too large box with no protection at all.

----------


## Balakin

> It's rare that mine don't arrive like that, how on earth you manage to receive mint ones I do not know. All mine have slight bumps and dings somewhere on them, par for the course when I order from Amazon etc.


Luck maybe? I even have mint ones from bookdepository. Also, shops like tfaw and even SpeedyHen has great packaging (I know people are complained about Speedyhen's packiging in case of domestic shipping but my international orders arrived well packaged. Doom Patrol is my first domestic order from them.)

----------


## danmar85

I'd say half of what I've ordered from Amazon shows up slightly dinged in the corners.  Since I live in the states I'm lucky enough to order from sites like IST instead.  They pack their boxes so well they start taking on more of an oval shape lol. Latest order should finally show up tomorrow.

----------


## GenericUserName12

I'm reading through Green Lantern: Rebirth through Brightest Day, for the first time..  I thought Absolute Rebirth was great, but Absolute Sinestro Corps War just blew my mind.  What a great action-packed story with solid art throughout.  Other than the occasional title here and there, I haven't read too much of DC, but this story had me transfixed.  I can't wait to read Blackest Night and finish it all off with the Brightest Day Omnibus.

----------


## Cap'n_RDM

Based on the two volumes out thus far, does it look like the Invisible Deluxe volumes will include any/all supplemental material from the Omnibus?  What supplemental material does the Omnibus have?

----------


## momaw

> I'm reading through Green Lantern: Rebirth through Brightest Day, for the first time..  I thought Absolute Rebirth was great, but Absolute Sinestro Corps War just blew my mind.  What a great action-packed story with solid art throughout.  Other than the occasional title here and there, I haven't read too much of DC, but this story had me transfixed.  I can't wait to read Blackest Night and finish it all off with the Brightest Day Omnibus.


The brightest day omni has very little to do with the GL run.  Blackest Night flows into War of the Green Lanterns.

----------


## ohmshalone

Can anyone tell me which is the story that expands the Green Lanterns into all the other colors?

----------


## momaw

> Can anyone tell me which is the story that expands the Green Lanterns into all the other colors?


For the Orange Corps (Avarice) you'd want to read the Agent Orange story.  For Red, the Rage of the Red Lanterns story and probably secret origins.  The rest, if I recall correctly, are introduced over multiple arcs.  Most tend to be hinted at at first with more and more details being revealed over the long run.

----------


## lvizzz

I know it's thread about HC editions but don't know where to share it, and I'm super pumped! My favourite and best IMHO Batman story will be published again as tpb.

http://www.amazon.com/Batman-Dark-Ni...GQP841W4ZDCKQC

I read it first time when I was 10, it was published in Poland as 68 page tpb and was scared shitless. And wanted more.

----------


## ohmshalone

> For the Orange Corps (Avarice) you'd want to read the Agent Orange story.  For Red, the Rage of the Red Lanterns story and probably secret origins.  The rest, if I recall correctly, are introduced over multiple arcs.  Most tend to be hinted at at first with more and more details being revealed over the long run.


Awright, thanks.

----------


## Drz

> It's my most anticipated book too and it was finally dispatched 2 days ago. Hope mine will arrive in mint condition. Who was your seller?


Books_Any  :EEK!:

----------


## Balakin

> Books_Any


Ordered from the only once, Sandman omni v1, it was 98% fine but no thanks to the packaging (it was a bit better than amazon's). Still, they are the cheapest option for international buyers.

----------


## MartinNL

> I know it's thread about HC editions but don't know where to share it, and I'm super pumped! My favourite and best IMHO Batman story will be published again as tpb.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Batman-Dark-Ni...GQP841W4ZDCKQC
> 
> I read it first time when I was 10, it was published in Poland as 68 page tpb and was scared shitless. And wanted more.


Great story indeed. I've got that 100 page spectacular that DC did a few years ago. Lots of fun.

----------


## victorxd1999

> I know it's thread about HC editions but don't know where to share it, and I'm super pumped! My favourite and best IMHO Batman story will be published again as tpb.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Batman-Dark-Ni...GQP841W4ZDCKQC
> 
> I read it first time when I was 10, it was published in Poland as 68 page tpb and was scared shitless. And wanted more.


Never heard of it, but it's Milligan so sure buy for me now. Love me some good early Milligan

----------


## mars

I'll probably grab that too since it features The Riddler.

----------


## lvizzz

> Great story indeed. I've got that 100 page spectacular that DC did a few years ago. Lots of fun.


Do you know more stories like this one?




> Never heard of it, but it's Milligan so sure buy for me now. Love me some good early Milligan


You won't be disappointed, it's very creepy, dark and horror-style Batman story. Don't want to spoil too much, but think Gotham as living breathing creature talking to Batman...Riddler is obsessed with this old ritual, trying to get real power, never seen Riddler like that. And art is great too, dark, with great facial expressions - Dwyer is a guy. Can't wait and it's bloody tpb, what a shame.

Now when I think about it, I don't think I've experienced the whole story. Description on Amazon says it collects BATMAN #452-454 and DETECTIVE COMICS #629-633 but I remember only Dwyer's art, so propably Batman 452-454. If the rest is Jim Aparo's work, I don't really care, hated his style when I was a kid, his Batman was so artificial for me, like a statue, without dynamic. Loved Norm Breyfogle - Last Arkham was great.

----------


## victorxd1999

> Do you know more stories like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be disappointed, it's very creepy, dark and horror-style Batman story. Don't want to spoil too much, but think Gotham as living breathing creature talking to Batman...Riddler is obsessed with this old ritual, trying to get real power, never seen Riddler like that. And art is great too, dark, with great facial expressions - Dwyer is a guy. Can't wait and it's bloody tpb, what a shame.
> 
> Now when I think about it, I don't think I've experienced the whole story. Description on Amazon says it collects BATMAN #452-454 and DETECTIVE COMICS #629-633 but I remember only Dwyer's art, so propably Batman 452-454. If the rest is Jim Aparo's work, I don't really care, hated his style when I was a kid, his Batman was so artificial for me, like a statue, without dynamic. Loved Norm Breyfogle - Last Arkham was great.


Yeah I love those types of stories and Milligan rocks that style. Milligan did some awesome, very underrated books for Vertigo back in its early years. Shade The Changing Man, Enigma, Human Target etc. Those were great but often overlooked. Too bad most of them aren't even properly collected at all, let alone in HC. Enigma, a story that some even say surpasses classics like Watchmen, only has a oop trade at the moment (though a reprint is coming in december) and Shade, one of the best long running titles of its time, doesn't even have its whole run collected in trade at all

----------


## Marth555

> I wish they would make a Omnibus volume 2 + a Animal man by Lemire omnibus!


V2 I dont think they would do, But the lemire omni is a possibility imo

----------


## victorxd1999

It's not about hardcovers but i thought this Dc quiz from IGN was pretty fun
http://m.uk.ign.com/articles/2014/09...ke-our-dc-quiz
only had 1 wrong and that's because I didn't know there was a difference between rage and anger

----------


## mars

I missed all the GL-related questions except dead dad, Red Lantern and John Stewart (last two were total guesses), as I've read very little. Also got the JLA question wrong, because I swear I read something in a book about them being a reaction to the Avengers, but that still wouldn't make my answer correct.

----------


## JohnHorus

Yesterday I got my Brightest Day Omnibus and I have to say I'm pretty happy with its binding. Along with the Sandman Omnis, this is definitely one of the best US-Produced-Donnelley-Bindings. It doesn't exactly lay flat, but the book stays open by itself from its first pages. And the paper is great as usual, specially when compared to the crap Marvel uses now.

----------


## Balakin

> It's not about hardcovers but i thought this Dc quiz from IGN was pretty fun
> http://m.uk.ign.com/articles/2014/09...ke-our-dc-quiz
> only had 1 wrong and that's because I didn't know there was a difference between rage and anger


flawless  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MartinNL

> It's not about hardcovers but i thought this Dc quiz from IGN was pretty fun
> http://m.uk.ign.com/articles/2014/09...ke-our-dc-quiz
> only had 1 wrong and that's because I didn't know there was a difference between rage and anger


Oops I had 5 wrong. Oh well, still a pass I'd say with 67% correct  :Smile:

----------


## doolittle

Is the binding on the Sandman Omnis super tight?

----------


## JohnHorus

> Is the binding on the Sandman Omnis super tight?


On the contrary, they are probably the best bindings produced on US soil. And the first one, in my opinion, is better than the second volume.

----------


## johnsme

> Yeah I love those types of stories and Milligan rocks that style. Milligan did some awesome, very underrated books for Vertigo back in its early years. Shade The Changing Man, Enigma, Human Target etc. Those were great but often overlooked. Too bad most of them aren't even properly collected at all, let alone in HC. Enigma, a story that some even say surpasses classics like Watchmen, only has a oop trade at the moment (though a reprint is coming in december) and Shade, one of the best long running titles of its time, doesn't even have its whole run collected in trade at all


There are people that say Enigma surpasses Watchmen? Enigma is really good but it seems impossible that anyone really holds that opinion. Just a product of Watchmen being the be all end all of comparisons for great graphic novels I suppose.

----------


## doolittle

> On the contrary, they are probably the best bindings produced on US soil. And the first one, in my opinion, is better than the second volume.


Thank you!  And there goes $90.   :Big Grin:

----------


## doolittle

> Yesterday I got my Brightest Day Omnibus and I have to say I'm pretty happy with its binding. Along with the Sandman Omnis, this is definitely one of the best US-Produced-Donnelley-Bindings. It doesn't exactly lay flat, but the book stays open by itself from its first pages. And the paper is great as usual, specially when compared to the crap Marvel uses now.


Wow.  I guess I ask about the Sandman Omnis three posts after you comment on their quality.  Maybe I should pay more attention.  :-/

----------


## TheTemp

> Yeah I love those types of stories and Milligan rocks that style. Milligan did some awesome, very underrated books for Vertigo back in its early years. Shade The Changing Man, Enigma, Human Target etc. Those were great but often overlooked. Too bad most of them aren't even properly collected at all, let alone in HC. Enigma, a story that some even say surpasses classics like Watchmen, only has a oop trade at the moment (though a reprint is coming in december) and Shade, one of the best long running titles of its time, doesn't even have its whole run collected in trade at all


Speaking of shade the changing man, I really enjoyed what I read of the character in the first volume (or two?) of Justice League Dark before he died? Would like to see an ongoing of him with that art.

----------


## JohnHorus

> Wow.  I guess I ask about the Sandman Omnis three posts after you comment on their quality.  Maybe I should pay more attention.  :-/


No problem! Just let me add that those Sandman Omnis are really gorgeous books. Faux-leather covers, a gorgeous spine, high-quality paper and the best binding you can find in a DC Omnibus printed in the USA.

It was a real disappointment that the same binding wasn't used in The Planetary Omnibus, which has the same tight binding as House of Secrets, Morrison's Animal Man and some other recent Omnibus. Which, by the way, is not as tight as the Hawkman, the New Teen Titans Vol. 1 and some other omnis from way back.

----------


## victorxd1999

> There are people that say Enigma surpasses Watchmen? Enigma is really good but it seems impossible that anyone really holds that opinion. Just a product of Watchmen being the be all end all of comparisons for great graphic novels I suppose.


Not my words, but yeah, some people think that. I think it's inspired mostly on a quote from Morrison and this article
http://www.bleedingcool.com/2013/12/...gredos-enigma/

----------


## Pete Wisdom

> Awright, thanks.


I'm not exactly sure that was the answer you were after. "expands the Green Lanterns into all the other colors", you mean introducing other corps? Then you want Johns' Green Lantern #1-42 (and maybe Green Lantern Corps that ran at the same time).




> Now when I think about it, I don't think I've experienced the whole story. Description on Amazon says it collects BATMAN #452-454 and DETECTIVE COMICS #629-633 but I remember only Dwyer's art, so propably Batman 452-454. If the rest is Jim Aparo's work, I don't really care, hated his style when I was a kid, his Batman was so artificial for me, like a statue, without dynamic.


Aparo did DC #629-632, #633 was by Tom Mandrake, IIRC. Those issues aren't more of Dark Knight, Dark City, btw, they're stories that Milligan wrote six months later or so. If you were buying Batman in Poland in the 90s, you read them all: Hungry Grass, the one with two-headed siamese twin dude, Golem of Gotham and Identity Crisis.

That's actually why this trade is annoying me, because while I realize Dark Knight Dark City is the main reason for its existence, if they're going to add other Milligan stories to pad it, they might as well put them all in: The Bomb, The Idiot Root, and Library of Souls (and maybe that Catwoman one-shot he also did at the time). And voila, complete Batman by Milligan from that period. Even when DC is doing what I really want (like collecting post-Crisis, pre-Knightfall Batman), they're still doing it in a way that makes me not want to buy it. Batman: The New Adventures is another example.

----------


## momaw

> On the contrary, they are probably the best bindings produced on US soil. And the first one, in my opinion, is better than the second volume.


I've heard the second volume is horrible.  Is that incorrect?

I have to chuckle at your "best bindings produced on US soil".

----------


## Balakin

> Not my words, but yeah, some people think that. I think it's inspired mostly on a quote from Morrison and this article
> http://www.bleedingcool.com/2013/12/...gredos-enigma/


As much as I love Morrison it seems like he has some grudge against Watchmen and everything Moore has written. I get his point in Supergods, but still, it seems like something he wrote because they don't like each other with Alan Moore.




> I've heard the second volume is horrible.  Is that incorrect?.


Not horrible at all but not as good as volume one, which upset me a bit, because I payed too much money for that book to be subpar to the first volume. Still, gorgeous books, no regret about purchasing them.

----------


## momaw

> Not horrible at all but not as good as volume one, which upset me a bit, because I payed too much money for that book to be subpar to the first volume. Still, gorgeous books, no regret about purchasing them.


Thanks, the way some described it sounded like it was some of the worst binding around.  I've got the Absolutes so I never looked into the omni's myself.

----------


## lvizzz

> I'm not exactly sure that was the answer you were after. "expands the Green Lanterns into all the other colors", you mean introducing other corps? Then you want Johns' Green Lantern #1-42 (and maybe Green Lantern Corps that ran at the same time).
> 
> 
> 
> Aparo did DC #629-632, #633 was by Tom Mandrake, IIRC. Those issues aren't more of Dark Knight, Dark City, btw, they're stories that Milligan wrote six months later or so. If you were buying Batman in Poland in the 90s, you read them all: Hungry Grass, the one with two-headed siamese twin dude, Golem of Gotham and Identity Crisis.
> 
> That's actually why this trade is annoying me, because while I realize Dark Knight Dark City is the main reason for its existence, if they're going to add other Milligan stories to pad it, they might as well put them all in: The Bomb, The Idiot Root, and Library of Souls (and maybe that Catwoman one-shot he also did at the time). And voila, complete Batman by Milligan from that period. Even when DC is doing what I really want (like collecting post-Crisis, pre-Knightfall Batman), they're still doing it in a way that makes me not want to buy it. Batman: The New Adventures is another example.


Are you from Poland?

I remember Hungry Grass - very weird story - Golem of Gotham and Identity Crysis, don't remember siamese twin story. Publisher was TM-Semic, they had only one Batman comic to cover all stories from US plus some specials - Batman:Venom or book with Jean-Paul Valley's backstory, those were awesome, would like to buy them in english if they're in HC - and it was impossible to show polish reader everything what's been published across the pond. Still, they've done pretty good job with introducing titles from West, but dominated market in first half of 90's: all those trades from DC/Marvel were published by them, paper was bad, biding was a joke, but they were pretty much first.

----------


## Pete Wisdom

Yeah, I'm from Poland, and those weren't trades but double-sized floppies, so it's not like they were going to be sewn.

----------


## lvizzz

> Yeah, I'm from Poland, and those weren't trades but double-sized floppies, so it's not like they were going to be sewn.


Yeah, those were floppies, was missing this word.

Do you remember Judgment on Gotham, how it was released? Big disaster for TM-Semic, nobody wanted to buy it, market wasn't ready even that paper was pretty good but glue...God, terrible, terrible published comic, pages were flying around after first reading.

----------


## TomSlick

> Yeah I love those types of stories and Milligan rocks that style. Milligan did some awesome, very underrated books for Vertigo back in its early years. Shade The Changing Man, Enigma, Human Target etc. Those were great but often overlooked. Too bad most of them aren't even properly collected at all, let alone in HC. Enigma, a story that some even say surpasses classics like Watchmen, only has a oop trade at the moment (though a reprint is coming in december) and Shade, one of the best long running titles of its time, doesn't even have its whole run collected in trade at all


I always found Milligan hit or miss, but I loved his Hellblazer (except for the shitty ending) and his JL Dark. That said, I know a lot of folks dig him and DC should collect Shade in OHC or omnibus.

----------


## TheTemp

> I'm not exactly sure that was the answer you were after. "expands the Green Lanterns into all the other colors", you mean introducing other corps? Then you want Johns' Green Lantern #1-42 (and maybe Green Lantern Corps that ran at the same time).


I believe you'd be correct that he would want Green Lantern Corps as well.

Johns' Green Lantern run introduced the Red, Orange, Blue, Black and White Lantern Corps, the Indigo Tribe, and made the Star Sapphires an actual corps as well, being "violet." But Green Lantern Corps was the series that had an arc with the Star Sapphires in issues 27-32 as a tie in to Blackest Night, other then that, the Yellow Lanterns/Sinestro Corps Has been around for a long time.

----------


## victorxd1999

> I always found Milligan hit or miss, but I loved his Hellblazer (except for the shitty ending) and his JL Dark. That said, I know a lot of folks dig him and DC should collect Shade in OHC or omnibus.


His later work is noticeable weaker. Works like X-Statix, Shade, Enigma, his work with Brendan McCarthy etc. That's all A-class work. He was, and will probably always stay, a writer with a small audience though.

----------


## Diamond

> His later work is noticeable weaker. Works like X-Statix, Shade, Enigma, his work with Brendan McCarthy etc. That's all A-class work. He was, and will probably always stay, a writer with a small audience though.


And the few of us who loyally read his books have to suffer some s****y stuff.

----------


## TomSlick

> His later work is noticeable weaker. Works like X-Statix, Shade, Enigma, his work with Brendan McCarthy etc. That's all A-class work. He was, and will probably always stay, a writer with a small audience though.


Oh yeah, forgot: I loved X-Statix.

----------


## mars

I've enjoyed what I read of X-Statix, but I tried Red Lanterns and JLD when he was writing them and no sir.

----------


## SJNeal

> That's actually why this trade is annoying me, because while I realize Dark Knight Dark City is the main reason for its existence, if they're going to add other Milligan stories to pad it, they might as well put them all in: The Bomb, The Idiot Root, and Library of Souls (and maybe that Catwoman one-shot he also did at the time). And voila, complete Batman by Milligan from that period. Even when DC is doing what I really want (like collecting post-Crisis, pre-Knightfall Batman), they're still doing it in a way that makes me not want to buy it. Batman: The New Adventures is another example.


Gotta agree with all of this.  

As hard as it will be, I'm going to pass on both of the trades you mention, and hope that they are testing the waters for this material; if they sell well enough we might see more complete collections in the future.

----------


## TheTemp

My haul this past week from vacation, bottom two were waiting for me when I got home!

----------


## lvizzz

Price for Green Lantern by Geoff Johns Omnibus TP Vol 1 went up on UK's Amazon. I'm glad I secured my copy for 48 quid. Never been Green Lantern fan but I'd like to try.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Green-Lanter...RWRJYQXVXVGZM5

----------


## ohmshalone

Two things I want to rant about**: Geoff Johns' Green Lantern & DC's Crisis stories (with both having a similar issue):

I loved Johns' Rebirth (I consider it in my top 5 DC stories), but after that I haven't been able to get into any of his GL stories. I can't understand why people rave so much about Sinestro Corps War. It has its moments, but that story (along with Brightest Day) always annoys for one reason: too many characters. It's like every few pages there's some unknown Green Lantern  sharing an emotional experience with some other GL, and you don't know who the %$#@ these people are. The stories are so hard to get into. Granted, this may be my fault for not being an avid reader (similar to what happens when I try to read an X-Men book), but I'd prefer at least *some* localised GL stories, with just a few characters, and possibly on Earth--not another cosmic tale featuring characters with blue skin or five eyes or whatever. Is that too much to ask for? 

The new 52 stories with the introduction of Simon Baz and Guy Gardner's problems at home were a lot better suited to my tastes. I truly love the character, but the stories they write mostly don't interest me. 

I'm also having a similar issue with DC's Crisis events. I'm starting to get more and more mentally-drained when I see yet another splash page with all of DC's bazillion characters running towards the reader. Is DC truly catering to their long-time fans with these stories or are they just being self-indulgent?

I'm not saying there aren't a lot of old-time readers who appreciate these stories, but I wouldn't mind *some* DC event books centered around just a handful of characters. This is one of the high points of Identity Crisis. 

Anyway, what do you guys think? A few more grounded stories featuring less characters, or that I should just go to sleep? lol.

----------


## TomSlick

> Anyway, what do you guys think? A few more grounded stories featuring less characters, or that I should just go to sleep? lol.


It sounds like you've answered your own question. My recommendation is - if you aren't already - to check out some independent titles, or read old Vertigo stuff. There's plenty of great stories where the focus is more on the character and less on the major event.

----------


## invisiblegardener

Friends, how bad is the binding on Silver Age Green Lantern omnis?

----------


## aquitaine

> Anyway, what do you guys think? A few more grounded stories featuring less characters, or that I should just go to sleep? lol.


Disagree entirely.  As someone who had never even touched DC until a few years ago, I have been an avid fan of John's Green lantern work and I've eaten up every issue and since expanded out into Corps and Red lanterns books.  I didn't require any foreknowledge to get and understand who these characters are and keep them straight.  (I also jumped into Identity Crisis and moved right to Infinite Crisis with no problems whatsoever and felt engaged and invested in the characters) The fact that there is such a magnificent cast of (literally) colorful characters flying around in space doing crazy things is what draws me to the book.  'Grounded' stories bore me to tears.  Keep it fur-flying cosmic madness!

----------


## titansupes

Why not both? I loved both _Identity Crisis_ and _Infinite Crisis_. I like both small, gritty stories and big, cosmic stories. I don't want it to be one or the other exclusively. _That_ would bore me to tears.

Diversity, yo.

----------


## aquitaine

> Why not both? I loved both _Identity Crisis_ and _Infinite Crisis_. I like both small, gritty stories and big, cosmic stories. I don't want it to be one or the other exclusively. _That_ would bore me to tears.
> 
> Diversity, yo.


True, I just wouldn't want to sacrifice crazy cosmic for grounded.  There's SO much grounded material out there and so little cosmic.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

The Neal Adams Omnibus is up on amazon.com. And it's called just that with no Batman in the title.

Here's the writeup. Can't remember if there's anything added or deleted from the original writeup we saw in the catalogue:

_Neal Adams is considered one of the greatest Batman artists of all-time, and one of comics' most influential illustrators.
Now, DC Comics has collected all three volumes of the Batman: Illustrated by Neal Adams series together with Adams' critically acclaimed series Batman: Odyssey in one hardcover omnibus.

This massive volume collects material from Batman #200, 203 and 210; The Brave and The Bold #75-76 and 79-85; Dectective Comics #370, 372, 385, 389, 391, and 392; and World's Finest Comics #174-176, 178-180, 182-183, 185, 186; Batman #217, 220-222, 224-227, 229-231, The Brave and The Bold #86, 88-90, 93, 95, Detective Comics #394-403, 405-311, World's Finest Comics #199, 200, 202; Batman #232, 234-241, 243-246, 251, 255; Batman Annual #14; Batman Black & White #4; Brave and the Bold #99, Detective Comics #412-422, 439, 600; Heroes Against Hunger; Limited Collectors Edition C-25, C-51, C-59; Robin #1; Saga of Ra's Al Ghul #4; World's Finest #211, 244-246, 258; Batman: Odyssey Vol. 1 issues #1-6  and Vol. 2 issues #1-7._

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/140...=ATVPDKIKX0DER

----------


## Batmil

Hi guys, can someone comment on the quality of the Absolute Green Lantern: Rebirth HC? This one: link

----------


## momaw

> Two things I want to rant about**: Geoff Johns' Green Lantern & DC's Crisis stories (with both having a similar issue):
> 
> I loved Johns' Rebirth (I consider it in my top 5 DC stories), but after that I haven't been able to get into any of his GL stories. I can't understand why people rave so much about Sinestro Corps War. It has its moments, but that story (along with Brightest Day) always annoys for one reason: too many characters. It's like every few pages there's some unknown Green Lantern  sharing an emotional experience with some other GL, and you don't know who the %$#@ these people are. The stories are so hard to get into. Granted, this may be my fault for not being an avid reader (similar to what happens when I try to read an X-Men book), but I'd prefer at least *some* localised GL stories, with just a few characters, and possibly on Earth--not another cosmic tale featuring characters with blue skin or five eyes or whatever. Is that too much to ask for? 
> 
> The new 52 stories with the introduction of Simon Baz and Guy Gardner's problems at home were a lot better suited to my tastes. I truly love the character, but the stories they write mostly don't interest me. 
> 
> I'm also having a similar issue with DC's Crisis events. I'm starting to get more and more mentally-drained when I see yet another splash page with all of DC's bazillion characters running towards the reader. Is DC truly catering to their long-time fans with these stories or are they just being self-indulgent?
> 
> I'm not saying there aren't a lot of old-time readers who appreciate these stories, but I wouldn't mind *some* DC event books centered around just a handful of characters. This is one of the high points of Identity Crisis. 
> ...


Did you read GLC along side GL?  I suspect not or you would know exactly who most of those people were and how they fit into the GL mythos.  Also if you are talking about the Brightest Day omni, it's pretty much irrelevant to the GL storyline.

That being said you might just not like the GL saga.  Nothing wrong with that.  There are always those that just don't something no matter how acclaimed it might be.  For example I think the New Frontier is the most overrated story of all time.  I can't understand the love it gets.  


Regarding the Crisis events, I got back into comic with Final Crisis.  I had never followed the DCU other than late 80's/early 90's Batman so starting there was really being thrown into the deep end.  I understood none of it.  But I went back to COIE and worked through the events and eventually got back to Final Crisis.  It was a massive but extremely rewarding learning curve and has really helped my understanding in branching out into other aspects of the DC universe.  Now I love rereading Crisis events and pick up something new every time  Except Identity Crisis.  That was just crap.

----------


## TheTemp

> Friends, how bad is the binding on Silver Age Green Lantern omnis?


Not bad at all, at least in my Volume 1 copy I have. It seems to open well and holds open after a little bit.




> The Neal Adams Omnibus is up on amazon.com. And it's called just that with no Batman in the title.
> 
> Here's the writeup. Can't remember if there's anything added or deleted from the original writeup we saw in the catalogue:
> 
> _Neal Adams is considered one of the greatest Batman artists of all-time, and one of comics' most influential illustrators.
> Now, DC Comics has collected all three volumes of the Batman: Illustrated by Neal Adams series together with Adams' critically acclaimed series Batman: Odyssey in one hardcover omnibus.
> 
> This massive volume collects material from Batman #200, 203 and 210; The Brave and The Bold #75-76 and 79-85; Dectective Comics #370, 372, 385, 389, 391, and 392; and World's Finest Comics #174-176, 178-180, 182-183, 185, 186; Batman #217, 220-222, 224-227, 229-231, The Brave and The Bold #86, 88-90, 93, 95, Detective Comics #394-403, 405-311, World's Finest Comics #199, 200, 202; Batman #232, 234-241, 243-246, 251, 255; Batman Annual #14; Batman Black & White #4; Brave and the Bold #99, Detective Comics #412-422, 439, 600; Heroes Against Hunger; Limited Collectors Edition C-25, C-51, C-59; Robin #1; Saga of Ra's Al Ghul #4; World's Finest #211, 244-246, 258; Batman: Odyssey Vol. 1 issues #1-6  and Vol. 2 issues #1-7._
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/140...=ATVPDKIKX0DER


Like I mentioned a few pages back, I hope this is actually full stories and not just things that were drawn by him, I did get a reply saying they seem to be full stories though... So here's hoping!

And damn! June 2015?? That's got to be the farthest advanced book I've seen on amazon in a while!

----------


## NZ_InFerno

> Hi guys, can someone comment on the quality of the Absolute Green Lantern: Rebirth HC? This one: link


It's just like every Absolute, very well put together. In terms of story I really like it, its just 6 or 7 issues but quite well done and a good intro to the Green Lantern mythos. 

Rebirth will be in the upcoming Green Lantern by Geoff Johns Omnibus, if you are interested.

----------


## titansupes

Morrison's The Filth deluxe, Miller's DKR Black and White edition and Orion by Simonson are now up on Amazon.com as well, if anybody doesn't know.

----------


## momaw

> Morrison's The Filth deluxe, Miller's DKR Black and White edition and Orion by Simonson are now up on Amazon.com as well, if anybody doesn't know.


Black and white Dark Knight Returns is the worst idea in the history of bad idea's.

Ok, so maybe that's a little extreme, but it's still a terrible idea.

----------


## titansupes

> Black and white Dark Knight Returns is the worst idea in the history of bad idea's.
> 
> Ok, so maybe that's a little extreme, but it's still a terrible idea.


I'm not specifically against he idea of black and white DKR... I just don't get the idea behind black and white editions in general. An Unwrapped edition I might be interested in, but what I _really_ want is a good ol' fashioned coloured Deluxe Edition of the story.

----------


## ptitjaune

> Black and white Dark Knight Returns is the worst idea in the history of bad idea's.
> 
> Ok, so maybe that's a little extreme, but it's still a terrible idea.


We had in in french, along with Year One, Hush, Court of Owls and Dark Victory. Dark Knight Returns was really the worst of the bunch. Because the original art has been sold throughout the years, DC Comics didn't have the originals and they just scanned the color edition and turned it into a grayscale book. Not really good and completely useless.

On the other hand, the other books were more recent so they printed the inked art (which was available), and it's really great, especially Year One. 
If black and white is printed on a good paper (aka not the Essential/Showcase format), it can be really beautiful and totally worth it  :Smile: 

I have ordered Long Halloween Black and White edition, and I can't wait, especially when we know that Tim Sale is colorblind

----------


## TheTemp

> We had in in french, along with Year One, Hush, Court of Owls and Dark Victory. Dark Knight Returns was really the worst of the bunch. Because the original art has been sold throughout the years, DC Comics didn't have the originals and they just scanned the color edition and turned it into a grayscale book. Not really good and completely useless.
> 
> On the other hand, the other books were more recent so they printed the inked art (which was available), and it's really great, especially Year One. 
> If black and white is printed on a good paper (aka not the Essential/Showcase format), it can be really beautiful and totally worth it 
> 
> I have ordered Long Halloween Black and White edition, and I can't wait, especially when we know that Tim Sale is colorblind


Really? I don't know how things worked back in the day when it came to artist's and comic book companies, but for everyones sake I hope with all the technology we have now, that companies at least get exact copies of a lot of the awesome art we are seeing nowadays and not just relying on artist's to have the originals all the time.

----------


## ptitjaune

> Really? I don't know how things worked back in the day when it came to artist's and comic book companies, but for everyones sake I hope with all the technology we have now, that companies at least get exact copies of a lot of the awesome art we are seeing nowadays and not just relying on artist's to have the originals all the time.


Here are the preview pages for each of those books,
The black and white files were provided by DC Comics directly to the french publisher so it will probably be the same books that DC Comics will publish:

Batman Year One: http://www.urban-comics.com/batman-a...dition-75-ans/
DKR: http://www.urban-comics.com/batman-t...eturns-75-ans/
Hush: http://www.urban-comics.com/batman-silence-75-ans/
Dark Victory:  http://www.urban-comics.com/batman-a...ctoire-75-ans/
Court of Owls:  http://www.urban-comics.com/batman-l...hiboux-75-ans/

----------


## Thesanmich

Tired of DC doing multiple versions of all these Batman stories while completely ignoring the fact that we've yet to get a Batman omnibus.

----------


## FlashingSabre

> Tired of DC doing multiple versions of all these Batman stories while completely ignoring the fact that we've yet to get a Batman omnibus.


Were getting one next summer.

----------


## invisiblegardener

> Were getting one next summer.


Which one?  Neal Adams?

----------


## doolittle

> Tired of DC doing multiple versions of all these Batman stories while completely ignoring the fact that we've yet to get a Batman omnibus.


Ugh, agreed x 1,000.  There are so many obvious ones they could do, too.  All the crossovers from the last 30 years:  Knightfall, Contagion, Cataclysm, No Man's Land, Bruce Wayne Murderer/Fugitive.  They could do a Post Crisis omni, starting with Year One.  They could do a Jason Todd omni, and include his appearances up to One Year Later (when he lost all appeal).  I'm sure there's a million more ideas.

On a somewhat related note, why does everything Jim Lee draws get an Absolute, but we can't get an Absolute of classic material like Englehart/Rogers Batman work?

----------


## Thesanmich

> Ugh, agreed x 1,000.  There are so many obvious ones they could do, too.  All the crossovers from the last 30 years:  Knightfall, Contagion, Cataclysm, No Man's Land, Bruce Wayne Murderer/Fugitive.  They could do a Post Crisis omni, starting with Year One.  They could do a Jason Todd omni, and include his appearances up to One Year Later (when he lost all appeal).  I'm sure there's a million more ideas.
> 
> On a somewhat related note, why does everything Jim Lee draws get an Absolute, but we can't get an Absolute of classic material like Englehart/Rogers Batman work?


I always felt like Knightfall and No Man's Land were missed opportunities.




> Were getting one next summer.


It's nice we're getting the Neal Adams Omnibus but I was thinking we'd get a complete run/series. 
I looked at the issues included and they're all over the place...not really what I'd call a seamless reading experience.

----------


## RedNave

> On a somewhat related note, why does everything Jim Lee draws get an Absolute, but we can't get an Absolute of classic material like Englehart/Rogers Batman work?


His name sells, he's high ranked at DC, he's one of the best artists of the last 2 decades, and his artwork suits Absolutes.

----------


## momaw

> I'm not specifically against he idea of black and white DKR... I just don't get the idea behind black and white editions in general. An Unwrapped edition I might be interested in, but what I _really_ want is a good ol' fashioned coloured Deluxe Edition of the story.


I'm not against black and white.  I read quite a few black and white books and a bit of Manga also which is rarely color.  But DKR in black and white is a terrible idea.  The color scheme is very intentional and is a part of how that story works.  The colors are muted and add to the atmosphere being created by the book.  Batman even remarks that he has the yellow bat symbol on his chest to give his opponents a target.  That scene just wouldn't work right in black and white.  I also think it's disrespectful to co-creator Lynn Varley.

I would understand an edition which was Frank's pencils.  But just grey-scaling the existing book is dumb imo and a cheap cash grab.  As others have said, just do a proper deluxe.

----------


## titansupes

^ When I say I don't get the idea of b&w books, I don't mean the ones intended to be in that form, just the ones that were in colour (DKR, TLH etc) having b&w versions.

So, we're in agreement. *thumbs up*

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Not bad at all, at least in my Volume 1 copy I have. It seems to open well and holds open after a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I mentioned a few pages back, I hope this is actually full stories and not just things that were drawn by him, I did get a reply saying they seem to be full stories though... So here's hoping!
> 
> And damn! June 2015?? That's got to be the farthest advanced book I've seen on amazon in a while!





> Tired of DC doing multiple versions of all these Batman stories while completely ignoring the fact that we've yet to get a Batman omnibus.





> Ugh, agreed x 1,000.  There are so many obvious ones they could do, too.  All the crossovers from the last 30 years:  Knightfall, Contagion, Cataclysm, No Man's Land, Bruce Wayne Murderer/Fugitive.  They could do a Post Crisis omni, starting with Year One.  They could do a Jason Todd omni, and include his appearances up to One Year Later (when he lost all appeal).  I'm sure there's a million more ideas.
> 
> On a somewhat related note, why does everything Jim Lee draws get an Absolute, but we can't get an Absolute of classic material like Englehart/Rogers Batman work?





> I always felt like Knightfall and No Man's Land were missed opportunities.
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice we're getting the Neal Adams Omnibus but I was thinking we'd get a complete run/series. 
> I looked at the issues included and they're all over the place...not really what I'd call a seamless reading experience.


Yeah, I feel much the same. I wish DC would give us a solid Batman run in Omnibus format. It's a little strange that Batman isn't featured in the title of the Neal Adams Omnibus.  It's as if DC are still holding back with giving us a "true" Batman Omnibus. 

It's weird that DC does often listen to the fans when it comes to the inlusion of certain issues in their Omnibuses/OHCs but can't seem to hear us when we cry out for a decent Batman Omnibus. 

Saying that, I am grateful we're getting the "Neal Adams" Omnibus,  it's just ....how will the stories read.....

----------


## ukbondraider

The Neal Adams omnibus is too old for alot of of people I would have thought.  I personally wont be buying it and I have money burning a hole in my pocket.   Still waiting for a Morrison Batman omni or an Absolute to go with his other two absolutes.   Would also appreciate more modern DC runs in omnibus format.

----------


## bob fett

I thought they dropped the ball not releasing a Batman Golden age Omni for the 75th anniversary.It would've looked nice next to my Superman.

----------


## vark

> Because the original art has been sold throughout the years, DC Comics didn't have the originals and they just scanned the color edition and turned it into a grayscale book. Not really good and completely useless.


I really don't think that is the case (i.e. simple grayscale scans of the coloured material) as a lot of pages are published in a very cleaned B&W.

----------


## titansupes

> Saying that, I am grateful we're getting the "Neal Adams" Omnibus,  *it's just ....how will the stories read.....*


That's actually a big concern for me, especially since I've only read a few issues of Batman from that approximate era (whatever was included the _Batman: Birth of the Demon_ trilogy trade). Anybody have any insight into the readability of the NA Omni?




> I thought they dropped the ball not releasing a Batman Golden age Omni for the 75th anniversary.It would've looked nice next to my Superman.


Me too. I thought it was a sure thing. No idea what they were thinking there.

----------


## mars

> That's actually a big concern for me, especially since I've only read a few issues of Batman from that approximate era (whatever was included the _Batman: Birth of the Demon_ trilogy trade). Anybody have any insight into the readability of the NA Omni?


I think I've only read the issues collected in the fifth Showcase. I really enjoy the stories, and despite being late Silver Age it's the beginning of a shift back towards the darker Batman. It was also during a period where, for whatever reason, they weren't using super-villains.

----------


## Galactus

So, I wanted to see if one of you may be willing to do me a favor...I don't have twitter, but was hoping someone may be willing to ask someone at DC (Dan Didio?) if they have any plans to reprint Absolute Dark Knight.  I am a cheap bastard and am trying to avoid paying OOP prices for a book that should be an evergreen DC title!  I figured it doesn't hurt to ask...worst case is I get chastised, which I can live with!!  Thanks!

----------


## Mobe1969

> So, I wanted to see if one of you may be willing to do me a favor...I don't have twitter, but was hoping someone may be willing to ask someone at DC (Dan Didio?) if they have any plans to reprint Absolute Dark Knight.  I am a cheap bastard and am trying to avoid paying OOP prices for a book that should be an evergreen DC title!  I figured it doesn't hurt to ask...worst case is I get chastised, which I can live with!!  Thanks!


What are you wanting to pay? You can get used copies under $70 at Amazon Marketplace, and I know an online bookstore I use a lot that has one for $75.

----------


## Thesanmich

Is the Death of Superman omnibus going OOP? Or is it just temporarily low stock like Sleeper was back in December?

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Is the Death of Superman omnibus going OOP? Or is it just temporarily low stock like Sleeper was back in December?


Yes, I believe so. It's had the "Usually ships in 1 to 2 months" message on amazon.com for a while now. It seems out of stock on IST, and cheapgraphicnovels has it at $99.99! If anyone wants it, they should seriously start looking for it at a decent price asap. 

Unless, DC comes out with a second print. They seem to reprint some Omnibuses/Absolutes, but others are left by the wayside.

----------


## Batmil

From a students point of view.. what are generally good stories collected in a fairly cheap (but nice) omnibus? Anything will do!

----------


## Balakin

> From a students point of view.. what are generally good stories collected in a fairly cheap (but nice) omnibus? Anything will do!


DC omnis generally don't go for cheap I think but maybe you can get the LoEG omni (which could kill a rodent but still a damn good read), Animal man, Planetary and Sleeper for fairly cheap.
But DC has these chunky trades and those are quite well priced (like Batgirl/Robin Year one, Batman and son, Bruce Wayne Murderer, Spectre, Great Darkness Saga, etc etc).

----------


## victorxd1999

> From a students point of view.. what are generally good stories collected in a fairly cheap (but nice) omnibus? Anything will do!


Most Dc omnibi aren't very cheap except maybe Sleeper, Planetary and Animal Man, all of which I recommend a lot. Like Balakin said, Dc has very cheap chunky trades, usually $20 for about 12 issues. Examples are Hellblazer, Spectre, Martian Manhunter and the upcoming Deathstroke by Wolfman and Nightwing by Dixon trades. Those are great value.

----------


## Commissioner Gordon

> From a students point of view.. what are generally good stories collected in a fairly cheap (but nice) omnibus? Anything will do!


Like others have said, Animal Man and Planetary are good buys.  The John's Flash omnibuses are also good, but the first volume is overpriced for what you get.

----------


## Whenitmatters

> What are you wanting to pay? You can get used copies under $70 at Amazon Marketplace, and I know an online bookstore I use a lot that has one for $75.


Do you mind  sharing the seller info with me as well. I'm looking for Crisis on Infinite Earths  and Absolute Kingdom Come at a reasonable price. Not willing to pay those outrageous Ebay prices for it.

----------


## Batmil

> Like others have said, Animal Man and Planetary are good buys.  The John's Flash omnibuses are also good, but the first volume is overpriced for what you get.


Thanks for the tips! Never got into Animal Man, but I've heard a lot of good things about Morrison's run.. imma check it out. Thanks!

----------


## victorxd1999

> Thanks for the tips! Never got into Animal Man, but I've heard a lot of good things about Morrison's run.. imma check it out. Thanks!


Animal Man is pretty damn good. But definitely look into Planetary and Sleeper too. Sleeper is noir, Planetary is a journey in to the unknown and Animal Man is Morrison first experimenting with his typical metaphysical skills. All have their appeals.

----------


## Batmil

Can't wait! On another note, is it common for DC to have 3 out of 4 volumes OOP? It seems that the JLA Deluxe editions are all OOP except the third one? Weird..

----------


## victorxd1999

> Can't wait! On another note, is it common for DC to have 3 out of 4 volumes OOP? It seems that the JLA Deluxe editions are all OOP except the third one? Weird..


They overprinted vol 3 because of the succes of vol 1 and 2 but since that didn't sell as expected, vol 4 had a smaller print run

----------


## TomSlick

> They overprinted vol 3 because of the succes of vol 1 and 2 but since that didn't sell as expected, vol 4 had a smaller print run


LOL, learn something new every day. I didn't know that.

----------


## Balakin

> Can't wait! On another note, is it common for DC to have 3 out of 4 volumes OOP? It seems that the JLA Deluxe editions are all OOP except the third one? Weird..


Some would say that the "deluxe" tpb-s are the way to go anyway (especially if you are on a student budget) because the contents in those are more comprehensive than the hardcovers'.

----------


## Batmil

> They overprinted vol 3 because of the succes of vol 1 and 2 but since that didn't sell as expected, vol 4 had a smaller print run


Just my luck haha. I ordered part 3 for 15 euro (like 12 dollar?) but the other ones are quite expensive on eBay.. Any tips on where to get them new for a fair price?




> Some would say that the "deluxe" tpb-s are the way to go anyway (especially if you are on a student budget) because the contents in those are more comprehensive than the hardcovers'.


Yeah, but I've been lurking at this set for a while now, I really love the look of the HC Deluxe versions!

----------


## victorxd1999

> LOL, learn something new every day. I didn't know that.


To be honest, it hasn't been confirmed, it's just my theory. It's the most plausible theory though, a smaller print run for vol 4 is the only explanation I can think of. Why else would a random volume out of the middle of the run be the only one in stock?

----------


## TomSlick

> To be honest, it hasn't been confirmed, it's just my theory. It's the most plausible theory though, a smaller print run for vol 4 is the only explanation I can think of. Why else would a random volume out of the middle of the run be the only one in stock?


it makes sense. also, that and the fact that DC didn't do a HC for vol 5, but rather just a deluxe tpb.

of course with Morrison's name, I suspect that by late 2015 or early 2016 we'll have the first JLA omnibus of his collection.

----------


## Galactus

> What are you wanting to pay? You can get used copies under $70 at Amazon Marketplace, and I know an online bookstore I use a lot that has one for $75.


I took a look at the Amazon books and the problem is you are never quite sure what the book will really look like if it is tagged as 'Good'.  I then went over to ebay and made an offer for one that looked to be in pretty good shape and it was accepted.  So that one is now off my 'to buy' list!  Thanks for the prod!  I just picked one up for $75 including shipping.

----------


## chicainery

I just finished the Animal Man omnibus. It's been years since I've read these issues so I'd forgotten some of the story, but it was very fun to revisit them. Highly recommended.

----------


## zaboraviti

hey guys, if anyone's interested, the pre-order for the deluxe edition of The New Frontier is half off (24.99) on Amazon right now.

----------


## TomSlick

Can anyone provide a list of the ABC stuff that was collected in OHC - not counting the stuff in omnibus (League) or absolute form (league, TopTen, Promethea).

----------


## johnsme

> Can anyone provide a list of the ABC stuff that was collected in OHC - not counting the stuff in omnibus (League) or absolute form (league, TopTen, Promethea).


All of Promethea, all of Top Ten, the Smax and Forty Niners minis, all of Tom Strong, Tomorrow Stories, and all of League. I may be missing some.

----------


## Mad Hatter

> Why else would a random volume out of the middle of the run be the only one in stock?


That seems to happen a lot. Punisher MAX vol. 4, Ex Machina vol. 4, Starman omnibus vol. 3, Avengers by Busiek OHC vol. 2... They all went OOP before the others, are more expensive and/or harder to find. My theory is that they do it purposely, just to screw with us.

----------


## vark

> All of Promethea, all of Top Ten, the Smax and Forty Niners minis, all of Tom Strong, Tomorrow Stories, and all of League. I may be missing some.


I am not used yet with the acronyms but I suspect that the O in OHC means oversized. Tom Strong and Tomorrow stories were published in oversized form?

----------


## johnsme

The Tom Strong Deluxe Editions, at 11.3x7.2 were the biggest hardcovers from ABC by Moore, barring things like Absolutes and Omnibus. The rest of the hardcovers, including all the League ones, were 10.6x6.9.

----------


## victorxd1999

> I am not used yet with the acronyms but I suspect that the O in OHC means oversized. Tom Strong and Tomorrow stories were published in oversized form?


Yeah OHC or OSHC means oversized hardcover. If you get confused you can always check the Introduction to Collected editions sticky, all the acronyms are explained there

----------


## NZ_InFerno

Last week I read all 5 of the 100 Bullets Deluxe editions, after Book 5 finally came out a month or two back. Amazing story and art, really great crime saga. I've read these books a couple of times now, except the fifth, and even though they are glued they're still easy to read. Only one time a word ballon was lost in the binding, in book 4 iirc. The build on them is very nice too, a really well put together hardcover set.

And my local library has The Filth, got it out and tried to read it. WTF Morrison. Got about two issues in, might try to keep reading but it's pretty weird and I've the barest inkling of what's going on.

----------


## Balakin

> And my local library has The Filth, got it out and tried to read it. WTF Morrison. Got about two issues in, might try to keep reading but it's pretty weird and I've the barest inkling of what's going on.


Keep reading. It's not an easy one and the ending is just as confusing as Final Crisis or Invisibles, but it has a reason. Basically the book keeps shoving down the most disgusting stuff on your throat until you feel better (yeah, I know, I know...). It's kinda disturbing but I don't think it's so much worse than Doom Patrol (I'm around page 700 in the omnibus and it is surprisingly disturbing compared to Morrison's other DC works).

----------


## TheTemp

For anybody who hasn't picked up sleeper yet, just saw a lising for the omnibus at around $30 on ebay!

----------


## kdjac0434

Can someone lay out the contents and/or reading order for New 52 Justice League?  I know there are some crossovers, but looking at the contents on amazon it seems like there are a issues missing from the hardcover volumes.

----------


## victorxd1999

> For anybody who hasn't picked up sleeper yet, just saw a lising for the omnibus at around $30 on ebay!


I recommend this as well. It's an amazing read!

----------


## TomSlick

> All of Promethea, all of Top Ten, the Smax and Forty Niners minis, all of Tom Strong, Tomorrow Stories, and all of League. I may be missing some.





> The Tom Strong Deluxe Editions, at 11.3x7.2 were the biggest hardcovers from ABC by Moore, barring things like Absolutes and Omnibus. The rest of the hardcovers, including all the League ones, were 10.6x6.9.


OK, thanks. That's what I was looking for. I thought Tom Strong was. Tomorrow Stories, too?
I might go looking for the Tom Strong stuff, but I'm still convinced that it's next in line for Absolute form.

----------


## Thesanmich

Does Morrison's Doom Patrol require any previous reading?

----------


## Roland1580

> Does Morrison's Doom Patrol require any previous reading?


Nope. I didn't read any Doom Patrol stuff before Morrison's run. Now I'm reading it and it is great.

----------


## victorxd1999

> Does Morrison's Doom Patrol require any previous reading?


Nope. Though it's worth reading his Animal Man and Invisibles after you finished Doom Patrol, just because they're awesome.

----------


## Thesanmich

> Nope. Though it's worth reading his Animal Man and Invisibles after you finished Doom Patrol, just because they're awesome.


That was my next step. Thanks!

----------


## borntohula

> Nope. Though it's worth reading his Animal Man and Invisibles after you finished Doom Patrol, just because they're awesome.





> That was my next step. Thanks!


Don't forget Flex Mentallo Man of muscle mystery. And if you like Invisibles you'll probably like The filth also!

----------


## victorxd1999

> Don't forget Flex Mentallo Man of muscle mystery. And if you like Invisibles you'll probably like The filth also!


Oh yes of course! Flex even ties in to Doom Patrol and it's just amazing. The Filth is very hit and miss with people though, some love it, some detest it

----------


## Balakin

> Does Morrison's Doom Patrol require any previous reading?


something about art history can't hurt (especially "modern" stuff like cubism, dada and stuff like that)  :Big Grin:

----------


## TomSlick

> Does Morrison's Doom Patrol require any previous reading?


It doesn't and those who noted that previously are correct. But, that said, I would suggest you pick up the first 18 issues - you can probably buy them for like 5 cents total. It gives you some background on the team itself, the professor and why it was formed. Also, I could be mistaken, but I believe issue 19 (Morrison's first) does kind of pick up from 18. Again, you don't need them, but when I read the series the first time around years ago, I enjoyed what they did have to offer.

Regarding Flex, I only read that once and didn't really like it. Other than Flex appearing in DP, I'm not sure how much it ties in with the original series.

Coincidentally, I'm about to read all of it again - it's next on the list - so maybe I'll enjoy Flex a second time around.

Like someone else said, after DP, check out Animal Man.

Good stuff!

----------


## dern

> I recommend this as well. It's an amazing read!


Mine arrived Saturday. Instocktrades sent me that and the TMNT Color Classics to make up for Annihilation being out of stock.

I was finished with it by the time I went to bed. I mean, I skipped meals to read it. I'd read it again, but I'm getting in The 52 Omnibus and Absolute Top Ten today, so that should fill my dance card up for a while.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Just my luck haha. I ordered part 3 for 15 euro (like 12 dollar?) but the other ones are quite expensive on eBay.. Any tips on where to get them new for a fair price?


15 is around $20.

----------


## victorxd1999

Yeah, £1 is about 1.25 euros and $1 is about 0.75 euros.

----------


## vark

> The Tom Strong Deluxe Editions, at 11.3x7.2 were the biggest hardcovers from ABC by Moore, barring things like Absolutes and Omnibus. The rest of the hardcovers, including all the League ones, were 10.6x6.9.


Am I wrong in thinking that with these outer dimensions, the inner art has the same size as the original comics?

----------


## vark

> Yeah OHC or OSHC means oversized hardcover. If you get confused you can always check the Introduction to Collected editions sticky, all the acronyms are explained there


Thanks for the tip!

----------


## Penoy

Gail Simone answers "They are!" to a question over at Twitter if she could get DC to do a Secret Six omni. 

Of course im in if it is true.

----------


## ohmshalone

Does anyone know if/when the trades of "Superman/Wonder Woman" and next month's "Harley Quinn - Hot in the City" will come out? I don't mind waiting, but only if I know the trades are on their way...

----------


## FlashingSabre

Okay, so I just order the Aquaman vol 3 trade from Barnes and Noble, and the front and back covers are like a quarter of an inch shorter than the pages? Can I return it or is that normal?

----------


## titansupes

Doesn't sound normal to me at all...

----------


## bob fett

> Does anyone know if/when the trades of "Superman/Wonder Woman" and next month's "Harley Quinn - Hot in the City" will come out? I don't mind waiting, but only if I know the trades are on their way...


Superman/WW came out this week in hardcover.It collects 1-6.

----------


## johnsme

> Gail Simone answers "They are!" to a question over at Twitter if she could get DC to do a Secret Six omni. 
> 
> Of course im in if it is true.


The first issue was just announced in solicits.

----------


## deltasun

> Superman/WW came out this week in hardcover.It collects 1-6.


Would you (or anyone really) recommend this HC?

----------


## victorxd1999

> Would you (or anyone really) recommend this HC?


It's a pretty good serie overall, sad to see Doule leave Dc so soon

----------


## ohmshalone

> Superman/WW came out this week in hardcover.It collects 1-6.


I know. But unless there's only a hc coming out, I'd rather get the trade. Any info?

----------


## drd

> The first issue was just announced in solicits.


I assume he means the Secret Six series Gail wrote before the new 52 http://www.comicvine.com/secret-six/4050-22841/ 36 issues about right for a DC omni.

----------


## Pete Wisdom

I don't know about omnis, but Secret Six will be re-released fat trade style next year. Vol. 1 is in Jan/Feb and will have Villains United (with the IC Special) and Secret Six mini. Vol. 2 will be in May with content uknown at this point, only Simone and Scott are mentioned as creators. So either this is a start of the regular series, or maybe BoP arc will be included as that has Scott's art too. It remains to be seen if this will have only issues by Simone, or if maybe things like Salvation Run assuming they're important for the story will be in it too.

----------


## TheTemp

> I don't know about omnis, but Secret Six will be re-released fat trade style next year. Vol. 1 is in Jan/Feb and will have Villains United (with the IC Special) and Secret Six mini. Vol. 2 will be in May with content uknown at this point, only Simone and Scott are mentioned as creators. So either this is a start of the regular series, or maybe BoP arc will be included as that has Scott's art too. It remains to be seen if this will have only issues by Simone, or if maybe things like Salvation Run assuming they're important for the story will be in it too.


Judging by those covers, are the Secret Six a hero team? Or at least at that point?..I really don't know I feel about Bane being a good guy...

----------


## victorxd1999

> Judging by those covers, are the Secret Six a hero team? Or at least at that point?..I really don't know I feel about Bane being a good guy...


Nope, they're villains for hire

----------


## ohmshalone

I call myself a DC fanboy, but the truth is I dont know the difference between the Secret Six and the Suicide Squad. Which is the better of the two story-wise? And what are good jumping-on points?

Edit: And what's Suicide Squad about in a sentence?

----------


## Balakin

> I call myself a DC fanboy, but the truth is I dont know the difference between the Secret Six and the Suicide Squad. Which is the better of the two story-wise? And what are good jumping-on points?
> 
> Edit: And what's Suicide Squad about in a sentence?


Suicide Squad is a government mercenary group with a rotating membership, they are basically doing jobs for Waller and they get something in return (shorter sentences and suff).
Secret Six (the Simone version, there was a completely different SS in the 70's) are a band of supervillains, the group was formed before Infinite crisis in the Villains united title (that was basically the origin of the team) and as victorxd1999 said they are villains for hire and they have their own code of ethics (and when I say ethics I'm thinking about very loose morals).
I never read Suicide squad but the Taskforce X episode in JLU was awesome (which was basically a Suicide squad episode) and the new Assault on arkham animated feature was really entertaining (and bloody) too. They should rerelease the Ostrander run in chunky trades, I heard it is fenomenal.
On the other hand I've read all of Simone's Secret six and it is BRILLIANT! The whole team dynamic is just f@&ked up, Bane is hillarious and the Catman-Deadshot buddyvillain duo is my favourite team up of all time I think (Catman! Bloody Catman! and he is a badass!)
Oh, and King Shark of course:

----------


## ohmshalone

Hmmm...sounds good.

----------


## Balakin

> Hmmm...sounds good.


one more thing.....BANE ON A FREAKIN' DINOSAUR!!!

----------


## victorxd1999

Suicide Squad by Ostrander is amazing! As is Secret Six by Simone. Both are amazing and definitely worth the read

----------


## deltasun

> It's a pretty good serie overall, sad to see Doule leave Dc so soon


Thanks, wondering if I should pick it up 50% off for a week 1 price.

----------


## pud333

> Does anyone know if/when the trades of "Superman/Wonder Woman" and next month's "Harley Quinn - Hot in the City" will come out? I don't mind waiting, but only if I know the trades are on their way...





> Superman/WW came out this week in hardcover.It collects 1-6.


It's issues 1-7.  I haven't read it yet, but here are some photos. Lots of punching stuff. Sorry for the poor quality of photos.  Too lazy to retake them.

Edit: I just finished it.  Not bad at all.  Not the best Superman story I've read, but it was worth the time and money.  Lots of action keeps the story moving along fairly briskly.

----------


## Legion564

Sorry if this has been asked before, but whats up with the dark knight returns hardcover recently? I just saw one on bid go for 130 on ebay. I picked one up for 25 bucks 2 months ago.

----------


## TheTemp

> Sorry if this has been asked before, but whats up with the dark knight returns hardcover recently? I just saw one on bid go for 130 on ebay. I picked one up for 25 bucks 2 months ago.


Just another case of someone being an idiot to pay such an insane price on a book.

----------


## krazijoe

Who do we have to pay off at DC to get Absolute Kingdom Come to be printed again?

----------


## ripclaw

> Who do we have to pay off at DC to get Absolute Kingdom Come to be printed again?


Preferably with better paper.

----------


## zeze

Are all copies of New 52 Batgirl Vol 3 supposed to be sealed? I just got it from Amazon and it wasn't sealed yet all the copies I see locally are sealed.

----------


## Thesanmich

Does anyone know if the Zero Year hardcover is going to come oversized?

----------


## victorxd1999

> Does anyone know if the Zero Year hardcover is going to come oversized?


Not sure yet, but probably not. It follows the pattern of Dc's regular hc's perfectly, with a cheaper tpb coming 5 months after that

----------


## TheTemp

> Does anyone know if the Zero Year hardcover is going to come oversized?


Sadly no, it'll be like Night of The Owls, Death of the Family or the Trinity War collections.

----------


## Judge-Sergeant-Marron

Did anyone pick up the recent Cinder & Ashe collection? I ordered it, haven't heard much bout it but there's one extremely negative review on Amazon that details how poorly it was reproduced and now I'm regretting the purchase.
Also put in an order for the Twilight reprint, hope that doesn't go the same way.

----------


## zeze

> Can someone lay out the contents and/or reading order for New 52 Justice League?  I know there are some crossovers, but looking at the contents on amazon it seems like there are a issues missing from the hardcover volumes.


I don't know if you are still needing help, but I am in the middle of finding out the contents/reading order for a bunch of the New 52 series.

For Justice League, this is what I have come up with so far.

1. Justice League Vol. 1: Origin (collects issues 1-6)
2. Justice League Vol. 2: The Villain's Journey (there is a throwaway issue in here for the sole purpose of introducing the JLA) (collects issues 7-12)
3. Justice League Vol 3: Throne of Atlantis (this is the first crossover event). I would recommend reading Aquaman Vol 1 and Aquaman Vol 2 to get some more knowledge on the character and stuff but its not necessary. Now Aquaman Vol 3 is nearly identical to Justice League Vol 3 except for Aquaman includes Aquaman issue #0 and #14 which Justice League Vol 3 does not have. However, Justice League has issues #13-14 which is not part of the Throne of Atlantis storyline but still worth reading. I would recommend getting Justice League Vol 3 and if you decide to get Aquaman Vol 1 and 2, the skip Vol 3 and get issues #0 and #14 at your LCS (unless you are a completionist like me and just had to get Aquaman Vol 3 as well). (Justice League Vol 3 collects issues 13-17 and Aquaman 15-16)
4. Justice League Vol. 4: The Grid (collects issues 18-20 and 22-23). Important DO NOT read issues 22-23 yet.
5. Shazam! Vol. 1 . This volume includes all the Shazam stories that were found in the Justice League issues when they were released that were missing from the previous volumes. Also includes issue 21 (which is actually a Shazam issue) which was missing from Vol 4.
6. Trinity War. This is the first big crossover event. Depending on how deep you want to go or how much of a completionist you are there are some optional issues you can read to get some more background (primarily Justice League of America Vol 1) but you can get by, by just reading the Trinity War HC. (collects FREE COMIC BOOK DAY 2012, TRINITY OF SIN: PANDORA 1-3, TRINITY OF SIN: PHANTOM STRANGER 11, JUSTICE LEAGUE 22-23, JUSTICE LEAGUE DARK 22-23, JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA 6-7 and CONSTANTINE 5).
7. Justice League Vol. 5: Forever Heroes (collects issues 24-29). Read concurrently with Forever Evil 
8. Forever Evil (collects Forever Evil 1-7). There are three other tie in series, A.R.G.U.S, Arkham War, Rouges Rebellion you can also read if you want. There is also a trade coming out called Forever Evil: Blight that collects some other tie in issues. It all depends on how much you want to read. There is a good Forever Evil reading list over on the readingorders site, but not all of the titles listed there are absolutely necessary. 

I think thats it unless somebody has something to add/correct.

----------


## victorxd1999

I know it's impossible but if it were possible, would anyone else LOVE a hc compilation of JL8? I'm really enjoying it, it's pretty hilarious at times

----------


## mars

I'd be way more interested if they did them in collections like newspaper strips.

----------


## Batmil

Might be a weird question, but is there anyone that bags his/her trades? Is there any (dis)advantage to it?

----------


## Enormouse

> Might be a weird question, but is there anyone that bags his/her trades? Is there any (dis)advantage to it?


Other than taking them out to read, you mean?

----------


## at0mic punk

> Might be a weird question, but is there anyone that bags his/her trades? Is there any (dis)advantage to it?


I do, especially the older ones, I use silver size bags for trades, golden size bags for standard hcs, and magazine size for ohcs

----------


## DragonPiece

> I know it's impossible but if it were possible, would anyone else LOVE a hc compilation of JL8? I'm really enjoying it, it's pretty hilarious at times


Nah. Don't care for that strip at all.

----------


## johnsme

> Nah. Don't care for that strip at all.


Me neither.

----------


## Batmil

> I do, especially the older ones, I use silver size bags for trades, golden size bags for standard hcs, and magazine size for ohcs


Ah, thanks! I never see people do it in video's/photos etc. So it got me wondering. Glad i'm not the only one ^^

----------


## Legion564

> Might be a weird question, but is there anyone that bags his/her trades? Is there any (dis)advantage to it?


I started putting my hardcover dust jackets into mylar sheets like they do in libraries. Really liking the result.

----------


## danmar85

> I started putting my hardcover dust jackets into mylar sheets like they do in libraries. Really liking the result.


What benefits do you notice after some practical use?

----------


## Jeff Brady

> What benefits do you notice after some practical use?


The dust jackets don't get ripped.  Those Brodart covers are very nice.

----------


## Legion564

> What benefits do you notice after some practical use?


I usually took off dust jackets when reading but now I keep them on and can read on any surface. Like a more rough desk outside or something.

----------


## kdjac0434

Does anyone plan on picking up the new Flash omnibus that comes out tomorrow?  And has anyone read the material and care to share your opinions?

----------


## ohmshalone

> Does anyone plan on picking up the new Flash omnibus that comes out tomorrow?  And has anyone read the material and care to share your opinions?


There's currently a sale on at IST for a Flash omnibus. Not sure if it's what you're referring to, but just thought I should let you know.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kdjac0434

> There's currently a sale on at IST for a Flash omnibus. Not sure if it's what you're referring to, but just thought I should let you know.


Yeah thats why I'm trying to figure out if I should pick it up.

----------


## danmar85

> The dust jackets don't get ripped.  Those Brodart covers are very nice.






> I usually took off dust jackets when reading but now I keep them on and can read on any surface. Like a more rough desk outside or something.


Thanks.  That's what I figured.  Out of curiosity Legion, would you be willing to post a pic or two of some of your books in mylar?  I'm wondering what they look like on shelf and also laying around.  Hope I'm not asking to much!

----------


## Legion564

> Thanks.  That's what I figured.  Out of curiosity Legion, would you be willing to post a pic or two of some of your books in mylar?  I'm wondering what they look like on shelf and also laying around.  Hope I'm not asking to much!


Not sure what angles you want but here are some. I don't have a shelf yet they're just stacked on my desk. They do get a little bit poofier though and I've been working on getting all the air out. IMAG0086.jpg
IMAG0085.jpgIMAG0084.jpg

----------


## Thesanmich

Curious about the Flash omnibus as well...or most DC SA omnibuses for that matter.
I see a lot of praise for SA FF and ASM but I don't hear much about DC's classics.

----------


## danmar85

> Not sure what angles you want but here are some. I don't have a shelf yet they're just stacked on my desk. They do get a little bit poofier though and I've been working on getting all the air out.


These are great.  Thank you.  You did a great job.  I can't even tell they have mylar on them.

----------


## Legion564

> These are great.  Thank you.  You did a great job.  I can't even tell they have mylar on them.


They're just way shinier than usual but omnibus jackets are glossy to begin with. Some have dust marks from being rubbed next to each other so that's a nice thing to prevent so far.

----------


## blaise

> Curious about the Flash omnibus as well...or most DC SA omnibuses for that matter.
> I see a lot of praise for SA FF and ASM but I don't hear much about DC's classics.


You could say the SA FF & ASM were reactions against GA and SA DC's. The DC's were usually self contained episodic stories, very rarely having guest stars or continuations of (or even references to) past stories (those were "big" events when they happened.) Marvel introduced longer story arcs and more "realistic" emotions and reactions. I grew up reading DC's so I'm ok with the simplistic black and white stories and really appreciate revisiting some of the great art from that era. Carmine Infantino did his best work on the Flash and on Adam Strange, IMHO.

----------


## Batmil

Absolute Superman: For Tomorrow is currently available for 25 euros through cheap-comics, if anyone's interested!

----------


## Whenitmatters

Question for the community:
I have just finished reading Batgirl vol 1 by Gail Simone. Fantastic artwork, gritty relatable  story line concerning Barbara Gordon having problems trying to become a hero again after getting her legs back, fighting with bits of depression and PTSD. I fell in love with this character after reading the first vol 1 HC. I decided I wanted to get the rest of the run in this format, however it is OOP everywhere and secondhand sellers are selling it from anywhere between 40-70 for a 20 book? What is it with publishing houses that under print their runs? I can find vol 3 and 4 no problem, but just like Marvel, Punisher vol 4 or Civil War Spiderman HC,  the odd number volume is hard to find in this format. Maybe I will have some luck when I go to my LCS next week and find it, if not i'll just get the TPB, but in my humble opinion this is ridiculous

----------


## Legion564

> Question for the community:
> I have just finished reading Batgirl vol 1 by Gail Simone. Fantastic artwork, gritty relatable  story line concerning Barbara Gordon having problems trying to become a hero again after getting her legs back, fighting with bits of depression and PTSD. I fell in love with this character after reading the first vol 1 HC. I decided I wanted to get the rest of the run in this format, however it is OOP everywhere and secondhand sellers are selling it from anywhere between 40-70 for a 20 book? What is it with publishing houses that under print their runs? I can find vol 3 and 4 no problem, but just like Marvel, Punisher vol 4 or Civil War Spiderman HC,  the odd number volume is hard to find in this format. Maybe I will have some luck when I go to my LCS next week and find it, if not i'll just get the TPB, but in my humble opinion this is ridiculous


They probably just under printed for that one or something. But it is really hard to find older hardcovers for a decent price. If someone but that batgirl one you wanted for bid on ebay I would bet it wouldn't go for more than 30 bucks.

----------


## Mace Dolex

> I do, especially the older ones, I use silver size bags for trades, golden size bags for standard hcs, and magazine size for ohcs


Interesting, all this time I was using magazine size ones but for those hardcovers that are slightly larger I havent been bagging them.

----------


## zeze

> Question for the community:
> I have just finished reading Batgirl vol 1 by Gail Simone. Fantastic artwork, gritty relatable  story line concerning Barbara Gordon having problems trying to become a hero again after getting her legs back, fighting with bits of depression and PTSD. I fell in love with this character after reading the first vol 1 HC. I decided I wanted to get the rest of the run in this format, however it is OOP everywhere and secondhand sellers are selling it from anywhere between 40-70 for a 20 book? What is it with publishing houses that under print their runs? I can find vol 3 and 4 no problem, but just like Marvel, Punisher vol 4 or Civil War Spiderman HC,  the odd number volume is hard to find in this format. Maybe I will have some luck when I go to my LCS next week and find it, if not i'll just get the TPB, but in my humble opinion this is ridiculous


Yeah I had the same problem with a few OOP New 52 titles a few weeks ago, including this title. I was able to find this title, Green Lantern Vol 2, Flash Vol 1 and Wonder Woman Vol 2 (though it is slightly damaged on the spine) at a LCS for cover price. 

I also noticed that Book Depository has a couple OOP titles at reasonable prices so I ordered Wonder Woman Vol 1, Aquaman Vol 1, and Dark Knight Vol 1. Wonder Woman Vol 1 arrived with two of the corners bashed in and Aquaman Vol 1 had some creases on the dustjacket. I'm still waiting on Dark Knight to arrive.

I guess the whole point of this post is to say that your best chance is at your LCS. Also if you have any bookstores around like Barnes & Noble it may be worth checking them out as well.

----------


## deltasun

> Curious about the Flash omnibus as well...or most DC SA omnibuses for that matter.
> I see a lot of praise for SA FF and ASM but I don't hear much about DC's classics.


Same here, I ordered it but would like to have some opinions on it.

----------


## GetEveryone

For those who are interested, and from the UK, I'm currently selling the Infinite Crisis Omnibus on ebay. It's got about 3 or 4 hours left.

----------


## Legion564

Does anyone know approximately how many hardcovers the superman doomed storyline will be? Amazon has the first volume for pre-order but doesn't seem like all of it will be in there.

----------


## TheTemp

> Does anyone know approximately how many hardcovers the superman doomed storyline will be? Amazon has the first volume for pre-order but doesn't seem like all of it will be in there.


I think it'll probably get the batman treatment with all of the tie ins and stuff in one book.

----------


## Marth555

> Does anyone know if the Zero Year hardcover is going to come oversized?


I would like an absolute

----------


## titansupes

What the hell... I was just on my Amazon.com page and my whole wish list (spanning 8 pages) is just gone?! What the hell happened?

EDIT: Disregard, it came back. I don't know how.

----------


## Angilasman

Can't wait to find out what's in the Shazam 75th anniversary book. I hope it leans most heavily on the Binder/Beck material than the so-called 'Greatest Stories Ever Told' tpb did/

----------


## aleksivic

Damn it DC!  You only had one job!




Seriously though.... I wish they brought out a hardcover version of this... very disappointed.  One could only hope for a Forever Evil Omnibus.

----------


## LordJulius

> Damn it DC!  You only had one job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though.... I wish they brought out a hardcover version of this... very disappointed.  One could only hope for a Forever Evil Omnibus.


LOL. Sounds mental, yeah, but I know exactly what you mean. I have all twelve volumes of Ennis' The Boys from Dynamite. Apart from one volume, which I bought from Amazon marketplace and which was the Titan version published in the UK. Drives me nuts because of the different spine.

----------


## Joyus

> LOL. Sounds mental, yeah, but I know exactly what you mean. I have all twelve volumes of Ennis' The Boys from Dynamite. Apart from one volume, which I bought from Amazon marketplace and which was the Titan version published in the UK. Drives me nuts because of the different spine.


If that was me in the past, my OCD would have seen me sell the Titan volume and get matching spine edition. It's only a few $ but it stops the annoyance.

Now i don't really care.

----------


## dern

I read the 52 Omnibus, and one of my favorite arcs in that was Renee Montoya, so that made me bust out my Gotham Central hardcovers, which I've just finished. What a great series. at times it felt like I was watching a gritty cop drama. Most surprising is that it stayed good, even after Rucka took over most of the legwork. I wouldn't mind having it in a nice sized omnibus, in fact.

----------


## NZ_InFerno

> I read the 52 Omnibus, and one of my favorite arcs in that was Renee Montoya, so that made me bust out my Gotham Central hardcovers, which I've just finished. What a great series. at times it felt like I was watching a gritty cop drama. Most surprising is that it stayed good, even after Rucka took over most of the legwork. I wouldn't mind having it in a nice sized omnibus, in fact.


Preach it brother!

----------


## Drz

Does anyone know why Joe Kubert's War comics covers collection was cancelled?

----------


## Thesanmich

> You could say the SA FF & ASM were reactions against GA and SA DC's. The DC's were usually self contained episodic stories, very rarely having guest stars or continuations of (or even references to) past stories (those were "big" events when they happened.) Marvel introduced longer story arcs and more "realistic" emotions and reactions. I grew up reading DC's so I'm ok with the simplistic black and white stories and really appreciate revisiting some of the great art from that era. Carmine Infantino did his best work on the Flash and on Adam Strange, IMHO.


For someone born in 92 who reads mostly modern age material, I probably shouldn't bother huh?
How about the Justice League one?

----------


## Johnatellodi

Does anybody hope/think that Morrison's Batman Black Glove and RIP will eventually get the absolute treatment?

----------


## titansupes

> Does anybody hope/think that Morrison's Batman Black Glove and RIP will eventually get the absolute treatment?


I'd say pretty likely, though I'd certainly rather an Omni.

----------


## batfan08

> I'd say pretty likely, though I'd certainly rather an Omni.


Honestly, at this point in the game, I'd probably rather they do a couple Absolute Editions of Batman and Son with The Black Glove and R.I.P (and the "lost chapters") with Return of Bruce Wayne, for uniformity's sake (since they've already got Final Crisis, Batman & Robin, and, now, Inc.). Then, maybe, like with Sandman, just release a couple of giant sized "Batman by Grant Morrison" Omnibi for those who'd prefer that format.

----------


## victorxd1999

If DC would do a Batman omnibus, what run (except Morrison's) would you like to be omni'ed?

----------


## Billy Batson

> If DC would do a Batman omnibus, what run (except Morrison's) would you like to be omni'ed?


*Neal Adam's Batman is getting an omnibus collection.
*

----------


## momaw

> Honestly, at this point in the game, I'd probably rather they do a couple Absolute Editions of Batman and Son with The Black Glove and R.I.P (and the "lost chapters") with Return of Bruce Wayne, for uniformity's sake (since they've already got Final Crisis, Batman & Robin, and, now, Inc.). Then, maybe, like with Sandman, just release a couple of giant sized "Batman by Grant Morrison" Omnibi for those who'd prefer that format.


I absolutely agree.

----------


## victorxd1999

> *Neal Adam's Batman is getting an omnibus collection.
> *


Yeah I know, but DC is labeling it as just the Neal Adams omnibus (god knows why). I thought it would be fun to see what other runs could be collected

----------


## Russ840

> If DC would do a Batman omnibus, what run (except Morrison's) would you like to be omni'ed?


I myself prefers absolutes and would rather my choice in the absolute format. 

Knightfall. Not sure how, 2 or 3 omni's. But I'd get this. Again I would much prefer an absolute of knightfall covering from 'the vengence of Bane' to the breaking of the bat. 

Possibly a Snyder omni collecting his batman run thus far.

----------


## victorxd1999

> I myself prefers absolutes and would rather my choice in the absolute format. 
> 
> Knightfall. Not sure how, 2 or 3 omni's. But I'd get this. Again I would much prefer an absolute of knightfall covering from 'the vengence of Bane' to the breaking of the bat. 
> 
> Possibly a Snyder omni collecting his batman run thus far.


I believe the big trades of Knightfall contain 1800 pages all together, so 2 omni's. You'd need about 4 or 5 Absolutes for that I think. 

A Snyder omni could be pretty awesome

Has anyone read Greg Rucka's Batman work? I love Rucka's work but haven't read his Batman and I'm pretty interested. Is it good? And how is Brubaker's Batman work?

----------


## Diamond

Rucka's Baman is simply awesome. Brubaker's run not so much, but still recommendable.

----------


## victorxd1999

> Rucka's Baman is simply awesome. Brubaker's run not so much, but still recommendable.


Nice! Are Brubaker's and Rucka's run properly collected except in Bruce Wayne Murderer/Fugitive?  I remember wanting to buy Bruce Wayne Murderer/Fugitive but I was put off by the art, is the art in the rest of the Rucka and Brubaker runs better or the same? Thanks!

----------


## thiago.cido

> If DC would do a Batman omnibus, what run (except Morrison's) would you like to be omni'ed?


Gotham Central (thought it's not a 100% Batman title)

----------


## Mad Hatter

> If DC would do a Batman omnibus, what run (except Morrison's) would you like to be omni'ed?


Detective Comics by Alan Grant and Norman Breyfogle (Being realistic, this has better chances of being released in a series of HCs like Batman by Moench and Jones).
Detective Comics by Chuck Dixon and Graham Nolan (Ditto)
Batman by Paul Dini
Gotham Central

----------


## Diamond

> Nice! Are Brubaker's and Rucka's run properly collected except in Bruce Wayne Murderer/Fugitive?  I remember wanting to buy Bruce Wayne Murderer/Fugitive but I was put off by the art, is the art in the rest of the Rucka and Brubaker runs better or the same? Thanks!


I don't know if their runs are entirely collected, but I can tell you that the Bruce Wayne Murderer/Fugitive trade is the last part of Rucka's run on the character and Brubaker's run on Batman (he then did a few issues of Detective Comics, but that's it).

If there are not properly collected, I would wait for a definitive collection or track them with the help of a Reading order list, because there were a lot of crossovers on the Batman titles at that time (one of the few flaws their runs have). 

However, you can always check the No Man's Land saga in the meantime. It has the most absurd premise I've ever found in a Batman comic, but it's a fun read and it's where Ruck began writing the character, though I would consider his issues a prologue to his "real" run.

EDIT: Nope. I've just remembered that some of Rucka's issues during No Man's Land are essential to understand a lot of later stories. Geez, no wonder there's no definitive collection!

Also, Rucka's run was mostly drawn by Shawn Martinbrough, whose pages look like this:

----------


## Balltic05

Only read Rucka's Death & The Maidens ...found it to be underwhelming.

----------


## Balakin

I liked the start of BW-Murderer? but after the first third it became quite uninteresting as it wandered away from the core story to unrelated and very unimpressive stories (same problem with Knightfall). There was something with drugs and a birdman and I was surprised that it was written by Rucka. Because it really didn't enjoy it.
But I really like the page Diamond attached.

----------


## kdjac0434

Diamond what issue/collection is that page from?  I love that style.

----------


## victorxd1999

> I liked the start of BW-Murderer? but after the first third it became quite uninteresting as it wandered away from the core story to unrelated and very unimpressive stories (same problem with Knightfall). There was something with drugs and a birdman and I was surprised that it was written by Rucka. Because it really didn't enjoy it.
> But I really like the page Diamond attached.


Not all of Bruce Wayne Murderer? was written by Rucka, there were about 4 other authors also writing certain issues. I remember reading the best issues were those by Rucka and Brubaker and the rest being kind of meh.

----------


## victorxd1999

> I don't know if their runs are entirely collected, but I can tell you that the Bruce Wayne Murderer/Fugitive trade is the last part of Rucka's run on the character and Brubaker's run on Batman (he then did a few issues of Detective Comics, but that's it).
> 
> If there are not properly collected, I would wait for a definitive collection or track them with the help of a Reading order list, because there were a lot of crossovers on the Batman titles at that time (one of the few flaws their runs have). 
> 
> However, you can always check the No Man's Land saga in the meantime. It has the most absurd premise I've ever found in a Batman comic, but it's a fun read and it's where Ruck began writing the character, though I would consider his issues a prologue to his "real" run.
> 
> EDIT: Nope. I've just remembered that some of Rucka's issues during No Man's Land are essential to understand a lot of later stories. Geez, no wonder there's no definitive collection!
> 
> Also, Rucka's run was mostly drawn by Shawn Martinbrough, whose pages look like this:


Ah thanks a lot! I really hate that the Brubaker and Rucka runs aren't even collected in small tpb's,  not even that very critically acclaimed Detective Comics story by Brubaker (you know, that one that ran at the same time as Hush). So I guess I need to read No Man's land soon then, it seems kind of fun but I tend to stay away from those extremely long events, but I'll definitely give it a shot!

----------


## Balakin

> Not all of Bruce Wayne Murderer? was written by Rucka, there were about 4 other authors also writing certain issues. I remember reading the best issues were those by Rucka and Brubaker and the rest being kind of meh.


I know but the birdman story was written by Rucka and I think there was another very unimpressive one which was written by Brubaker.
I don't want to sound too negative, I like both writers and I was really interested in this trade because of them but I was dissapointed at the end.

----------


## Kurisu

> Ah thanks a lot! I really hate that the Brubaker and Rucka runs aren't even collected in small tpb's,  not even that very critically acclaimed Detective Comics story by Brubaker (you know, that one that ran at the same time as Hush). So I guess I need to read No Man's land soon then, it seems kind of fun but I tend to stay away from those extremely long events, but I'll definitely give it a shot!


Unnf, Dead Reckoning, right? I'd give blood for that. Such a great story.

----------


## victorxd1999

> Unnf, Dead Reckoning, right? I'd give blood for that. Such a great story.


Yes, that one! It came out before I started collecting Batman floppies and getting older floppies is practically impossible here for a good price and I really want to have that comic on the shelves.

----------


## borntohula

> Honestly, at this point in the game, I'd probably rather they do a couple Absolute Editions of Batman and Son with The Black Glove and R.I.P (and the "lost chapters") with Return of Bruce Wayne, for uniformity's sake (since they've already got Final Crisis, Batman & Robin, and, now, Inc.). Then, maybe, like with Sandman, just release a couple of giant sized "Batman by Grant Morrison" Omnibi for those who'd prefer that format.


How many pages is (issues written by him) Morrison's Batman? 

Would be cool if collected if RIP got collected with the lost chapters and Return of Bruce Wayne.

----------


## Balakin

> How many pages is (issues written by him) Morrison's Batman? 
> 
> Would be cool if collected if RIP got collected with the lost chapters and Return of Bruce Wayne.


I think it is around 1700 pages or more + I would include Final Crisis too, because I think it's quite essential, but if they ever make a Morrison Batman omni, they will probably leave it out or just include parts of it (and it will be a mess, just like the John Teen Titans omni).

----------


## Diamond

> Diamond what issue/collection is that page from?  I love that style.


It's from Detective Comics #742. Sadly, I don't if it's been collected in any form. 

And yeah, I love that style too. Between Martinbrough pencils and the color palette, every issue is visually stunning. A shame that DC has never let their colorists go wild like this again. Serioulsy, the coloring on Martinbrough's pencils is awesome! Every story had a different color palette with its own patterns, but it never got in the way of the art. 

By the way, I think the artist on that book is now working on an Image comic. Thief of Thieves, maybe?

----------


## Russ840

Seen as we are getting a lot of Morrison's batman in absolute format. 

Final crisis ( I include this as it collects a couple of batman issues)
Batman and robin 
Batman incorporated. 

How would you guys map the remainder that's not collected in absolute. 

I would personally just release the black glove OHC as one

Rip OHC as the next

Then I'd have time and the batman and the return of Bruce Wayne as another. 

What would you guys say?

----------


## JohnHorus

> Seen as we are getting a lot of Morrison's batman in absolute format. 
> 
> Final crisis ( I include this as it collects a couple of batman issues)
> Batman and robin 
> Batman incorporated. 
> 
> How would you guys map the remainder that's not collected in absolute. 
> 
> I would personally just release the black glove OHC as one
> ...


Since Batman Inc. is going to be a huge Absolute, you could collect Batman & Son, the Black Glove and RIP in just one book, since those stories comprise the first stage of Morrison's Batman run. And the book will actually end up having less pages than the Batman Inc. Absolute Edition.

And I guess you could then collect the Return of Bruce Wayne and Time and the Batman in another Absolute which will end up looking quite thin compared to the other Batman Absolute Editions. The ideal thing, to me, would have been to have the Return of Bruce Wayne collected in the same book as Batman and Robin.

----------


## TomSlick

> If DC would do a Batman omnibus, what run (except Morrison's) would you like to be omni'ed?


I'd like a Synder collection (including his pre-52 Detective stuff), definitely Rucka, and maybe even a Loeb book that collects his stuff with Sale, Lee and Superman (yes I know it's in Absolute form, but not too keen to spend the coin that way).

Knightsend, which featured the return of Bruce Wayne was kick ass, and still stands the test of time, so that would be cool.

Chuck Dixon wrote some great stories.

In addition, there's some exccellent reads from issue 300-400.

Feasibly, you could make a small Frank Miller omnibus (not sure why DC hasn't milked this one yet) and then collect the other stuff that followed, including the Byrne stuff and the stories that followed. (I'm referring to issues 409 and up)

One of my beefs with the way DC (and Marvel) collect these books is that all too often they focus only on creators. I say that because, quite frankly, I'd buy issues 300-500 in omnibus form. Even through 600.

One last note, I think there also might be enough to collect a Matt Wagner Batman omnibus, which would include a number of the character's limited series (as well as the Trinity team-up) and his Legends of the Dark Knight arcs. I think there might be enough there for at least a small collection. Also, since Wagner owns Grendel, maybe DC could include those, too, to fill it out.

Further, I don't think you can forget work by Alan Grant, but as I recall that would be dipping into Detective books and I don't have all night. 

There's a lot that can get collected.

----------


## batfan08

> Since Batman Inc. is going to be a huge Absolute, you could collect Batman & Son, the Black Glove and RIP in just one book, since those stories comprise the first stage of Morrison's Batman run. And the book will actually end up having less pages than the Batman Inc. Absolute Edition.
> 
> And I guess you could then collect the Return of Bruce Wayne and Time and the Batman in another Absolute which will end up looking quite thin compared to the other Batman Absolute Editions. The ideal thing, to me, would have been to have the Return of Bruce Wayne collected in the same book as Batman and Robin.


"Time and the Batman" was only issue #700, correct? I'd probably think you could make a considerable Absolute Edition out of "Batman & Son," and "The Black Glove," taking into consideration the bonus content, and so forth. I'd probably do that, then pair "R.I.P" with "The Lost Chapters," the aforementioned "Time and the Batman," and "The Return of Bruce Wayne." The latter would definitely make for a chunkier HC, but I feel they could probably pull it off.



> I'd like a Synder collection (including his pre-52 Detective stuff), definitely Rucka, and maybe even a Loeb book that collects his stuff with Sale, Lee and Superman (yes I know it's in Absolute form, but not too keen to spend the coin that way).
> 
> Knightsend, which featured the return of Bruce Wayne was kick ass, and still stands the test of time, so that would be cool.
> 
> Chuck Dixon wrote some great stories.
> 
> In addition, there's some exccellent reads from issue 300-400.
> 
> Feasibly, you could make a small Frank Miller omnibus (not sure why DC hasn't milked this one yet) and then collect the other stuff that followed, including the Byrne stuff and the stories that followed. (I'm referring to issues 409 and up)
> ...


Ideally, I'd like to get a "Gotham Central" Omnibus, as well as a "Batman: The Golden Age" Omnibus to accompany what they're doing with Superman, and the Justice League of America. After that, I'd probably have to go with the Dennis O'neil and Neal Adams stuff. Though, in a perfect world, they'd release one to two of those "Golden Age" Omnibi every year, until they reached the Silver Age, and just continue on, chronologically, from there.

----------


## JohnHorus

> "Time and the Batman" was only issue #700, correct? I'd probably think you could make a considerable Absolute Edition out of "Batman & Son," and "The Black Glove," taking into consideration the bonus content, and so forth. I'd probably do that, then pair "R.I.P" with "The Lost Chapters," the aforementioned "Time and the Batman," and "The Return of Bruce Wayne." The latter would definitely make for a chunkier HC, but I feel they could probably pull it off.


By Time and the Batman I actually meant the HC that collects #700-702. Personally, I like big books, that's why I'd collect Batman & Son, The Black Glove and RIP in the same book. Plus, that's the first stage of Morrison's run. 

Then again, I have to admit that putting RIP, the Lost Chapters and the Return of Bruce of Wayne in the same book also makes a lot of sense. It would be something like "The Death and Return of Batman". 

What's perfectly clear is that we'd need two new Absolutes to finish "absolutizing" Morrison's Batman run.

----------


## titansupes

The _Batman: Arkham Asylum_ 25th Anniversary deluxe is being released November 11th. I can't remember if that was known already, but Amazon.com sent me an email about it this morning so *shrug*.

----------


## Balakin

If the Morrison issues of The Resurrection of Ra's Al Ghul were included in these absolutes, that would make two healthy looking books. Don't know how relevant those issues are and where are they taking place, but it could look like this: Black glove (around 380 pages minus the preview pages of RIP that were in the deluxe, so it is around 370) + RIP (which is 140 pages I think. The deluce is around 200 pages but the two FC issues are already in the FC Absolute) so that's 510 pages (+ extras).
Then  Time and the Batman (which is 160 pages) + The Return of Bruce Wayne which is 232 pages + The Morrison issues of the Resurrection of Ra's which is 4 issues, so around 100 pages (including extras?) so that would be Around 500 pages.

----------


## Joshua

I really hate double-dipping but if they start putting Morrison's regular Batman in absolute, I am buying it. Some of it was okay but I liked most of it a lot.

----------


## Johnatellodi

Right. Absolute Batman and Robin is "my precious".

Anyone pick up Court of Owls unwrapped?

----------


## Batmil

> "Time and the Batman" was only issue #700, correct? I'd probably think you could make a considerable Absolute Edition out of "Batman & Son," and "The Black Glove," taking into consideration the bonus content, and so forth. I'd probably do that, then pair "R.I.P" with "The Lost Chapters," the aforementioned "Time and the Batman," and "The Return of Bruce Wayne." The latter would definitely make for a chunkier HC, but I feel they could probably pull it off.
> 
> 
> Ideally, I'd like to get a "Gotham Central" Omnibus, as well as a "Batman: The Golden Age" Omnibus to accompany what they're doing with Superman, and the Justice League of America. After that, I'd probably have to go with the Dennis O'neil and Neal Adams stuff. Though, in a perfect world, they'd release one to two of those "Golden Age" Omnibi every year, until they reached the Silver Age, and just continue on, chronologically, from there.


A Gotham Central omnibus.. I'd give a kidney for that...

----------


## John Aston

I've been selling and upgrading some of my Vertigo runs and was thinking it would be nice to have Transmetropolitan in hardcover. And lo and behold, it's happening... but in absolute format? No, thank you.

----------


## drd

> Right. Absolute Batman and Robin is "my precious".
> 
> Anyone pick up Court of Owls unwrapped?


I have, its deluxe sized, glued, plain black card cover collects the pencil artwork for #1-11 its nice, but it deserved better (especially for the price).

----------


## JohnHorus

> I have, its deluxe sized, glued, plain black card cover collects the pencil artwork for #1-11 its nice, but it deserved better (especially for the price).


Someday I need someone to explain to me why people like this arc so much... I just find it extremely overrated and the Court of Owls is definitely the worst secret society in comic book history. I know I've said this before, but I don't remember if it was in this thread, but the Court didn't control politicians, drugs, prostitution or the police. They just had a bunch of frozen ninjas. And Snyder wasted 11 issues on this? Plus, you don't use a secret society on your fist arc. You use it on your second or third one, after you left clues pointing to their existence for months. That's basic storytelling.

Then again, I have to admit I loved the issue in the labyrinth.

----------


## Galactus

> I've been selling and upgrading some of my Vertigo runs and was thinking it would be nice to have Transmetropolitan in hardcover. And lo and behold, it's happening... but in absolute format? No, thank you.


Clearly, I cannot tell you the future, but DC has had a pattern of issuing Absolutes then following them with Deluxes...so my hope is that continues with Transmet.  Although, I may change my tune if they cram them all in three volumes.

----------


## TomSlick

> Clearly, I cannot tell you the future, but DC has had a pattern of issuing Absolutes then following them with Deluxes...so my hope is that continues with Transmet.  Although, I may change my tune if they cram them all in three volumes.


I believe they are cramming them into 3 volumes. Vol. 1 collects 1-21
http://www.amazon.com/Absolute-Trans...nsmetropolitan

----------


## Bri

You know what would be great ? If the publishers told us their reprint plans. DC could tell us first absolutes, then deluxe HC, followed by TPB. It would also be nice if they then committed to keeping the books in print.

----------


## Thesanmich

Is there anything special about the Absolute Batman and Robin that I'd pick it over the deluxe editions? 
Never finished Morrison Bat run(stopped after Final Crisis).

----------


## Johnatellodi

> Is there anything special about the Absolute Batman and Robin that I'd pick it over the deluxe editions? 
> Never finished Morrison Bat run(stopped after Final Crisis).


I believe the extra features are identical but the slipcase and larger format sure make the Absolute beautiful.
Not sure which build would be sturdiest.

----------


## alb2009

I'd just be happy if they finished off the Morrison run in OHC with a Batman Inc vol 2 deluxe rather than publishing new absolutes. But knowing DC....

----------


## borntohula

> I'd just be happy if they finished off the Morrison run in OHC with a Batman Inc vol 2 deluxe rather than publishing new absolutes. But knowing DC....


Thing I'm most bothered by is the finished pages (Chris Burnham had some fill in artist in the last issues) of Batman Inc in the absolute. Figures it'll take a couple of years till I'll get to see those in a regular sized edition.

----------


## danmar85

What kind of build quality do Deluxe have compared to their Absolute counterparts?  Are Deluxe usually sewn or glued?  I would assume they go all out on Absolutes.

----------


## Balakin

> What kind of build quality do Deluxe have compared to their Absolute counterparts?  Are Deluxe usually sewn or glued?  I would assume they go all out on Absolutes.


deluxes seem glued, but they are not too thick so it's not really a problem. I think the absolute format is an overkill and overpriced so I'm sticking with my deluxes (and gonna buy the standard trades of the new52 INC) but B&R could be a better choice in absolute because the deluxes are now oop and for the price of used copies in very good condition, you can get a new absolute B&R. Your shelf uniformity is already f&@cked by the lack of INC deluxe vol 2, so ...

----------


## momaw

> I'd just be happy if they finished off the Morrison run in OHC with a Batman Inc vol 2 deluxe rather than publishing new absolutes. But knowing DC....


It wouldn't feel complete though until Final Crisis and Time and the Bat were also put in OHC.  Even the Resurrection of Ras Al Gul.  It might not be part of the overall story, but it's still a part of Morrison's run.

----------


## RedNave

> Is there anything special about the Absolute Batman and Robin that I'd pick it over the deluxe editions? 
> Never finished Morrison Bat run(stopped after Final Crisis).


They're identical, but the Absolute may work out cheaper depending on how hard it is to find the volumes of the deluxes.  I'd rate it as one of the best Absolute's out there.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

Batman Noir: The Long Halloween HC has jumped in price from $34.99 to $49.99. However, for those of you interested (I'm not, as I'm pretty happy with my Absolute), it's still at a preorder price of $26.44 on amazon.com and £17.67 on amazon.co.uk

----------


## TomSlick

Does anyone know if this is an oversized book?

http://www.cheapgraphicnovels.com/ta...n-wein-hc.html

Tales of the batman by Len Wein HC

----------


## victorxd1999

> Does anyone know if this is an oversized book?
> 
> http://www.cheapgraphicnovels.com/ta...n-wein-hc.html
> 
> Tales of the batman by Len Wein HC


Probably not since Tales of the Batman by Carmine Infantino is regular sized

----------


## Balakin

> Does anyone know if this is an oversized book?
> 
> http://www.cheapgraphicnovels.com/ta...n-wein-hc.html
> 
> Tales of the batman by Len Wein HC


I think non of these books, focused on creators, are oversized (I saw an Apparo one, it wasn't and the Moench-Jones is standard too).

----------


## TomSlick

> Probably not since Tales of the Batman by Carmine Infantino is regular sized





> I think non of these books, focused on creators, are oversized (I saw an Apparo one, it wasn't and the Moench-Jones is standard too).



OK, thanks guys. That makes sense. I forgot about the Moench-Jones book. Freaking disappointing that they can't put them in OHC.

----------


## Diamond

According to Amazon, product dimensions are: 8.3 x 5.9 x 0.9 inches. Don't know what size that is.

----------


## victorxd1999

> According to Amazon, product dimensions are: 8.3 x 5.9 x 0.9 inches. Don't know what size that is.


That's wrong. That would be about manga sized

----------


## Balakin

> That's wrong. That would be about manga sized


yupp, it has to be wrong. An inch is 2,54 centimetres so 8,3 inches are just 21 cm.

----------


## Diamond

> yupp, it has to be wrong. An inch is 2,54 centimetres so 8,3 inches are just 21 cm.


And people told me I would never learn anything useful in the Internet.

----------


## ShooCat

Yep, all of the 'Tales of the Batman' / 'Legends of the Dark Knight' books are definitely standard-sized.

----------


## Batmil

What are your guys opinions on the JSA Deluxe editions (Johns & Ross) both story and quality wise? Never read the series but I love Ross's art.

----------


## Balakin

> What are your guys opinions on the JSA Deluxe editions (Johns & Ross) both story and quality wise? Never read the series but I love Ross's art.


Do you mean the Geoff Johns Justice society standard hc-s with the Alex Ross covers or the Alex Ross series: Justice ? (I think that series got released in deluxes)

----------


## Batmil

> Do you mean the Geoff Johns Justice society standard hc-s with the Alex Ross covers or the Alex Ross series: Justice ? (I think that series got released in deluxes)


The Geoff Johns Justice Society ones! (http://www.cheap-comics.com/kingdom-...stie66o833g5u2)

----------


## Imperator

Hey guys,

Batman is my favorite comic book character but most of my collection is non-batman Omnibus, hardcovers and other books (due to price, quality and sewn bindings)  I don't understand why DC can't put more of his stuff into OHC format.  I realize they have some Batman stuff collected in Absolute's (price point for amount of content is too steep for me) but otherwise they collect a bunch of batman in standard size Hardcovers, why!?!?!  I picked up the Doug Moench, Kelley Jones Volume 1 and based on the price I figured it would have been OHC size, but nope.  I have been looking at the Tales of the Batman Len Wein and JH Williams III but as people above have mentioned, nope, standard size.  Which doesn't even make sense as they cost just as much on chapters here in Canada as Solo Deluxe which is oversized.  

Further, why is Scott Synder's run only being collected in small little hardcover collections of 7 issues?  This is their flagship title and they cant be bothered to release a nicer OHC package for them (ahem Marvel)?  I guess they will probably release some absolutes or hopefully a reasonably priced omnibus(s) but who knows.

I love Batman, but I hate how DC collects his content.  This may sound weird, but I wish Batman was a Dark Horse owned property, or Marvel so I could collect my favourite comic book character stories in oversized, sewn binding collections that didn't cost 70 bucks (or 800+ page $70 omnibuses with sewn bindings).  Wouldn't Batman Library editions be awesome (lol) or I don't know, maybe some more content collected in omnibus format (I realize they do have one coming now).  I love Batman but really hate the hardcover treatment he gets from DC (small, standard sized, glued binding hardcovers that cost as much than oversized, sewn binding hardcovers from other publishers).

----------


## Balakin

> The Geoff Johns Justice Society ones! (http://www.cheap-comics.com/kingdom-...stie66o833g5u2)


Yeah, it's not a deluxe, just a standard hc and only the covers are made by Ross (and a few pages at the end of the Thy kingdom come storyline).
The story is good, it's the direct continuation of Johns' JSA series but after Johns leaves the series it goes downhill pretty fast (Guggenheim!!! *fist shaking*). Qualitywise it's your standard DC "premier" hc (I had the first one and IIRC the cover was faux leather not the current black crapboard).
But I bet it's gonna be collected in an omnibus after the JSA ones are done.

----------


## Batmil

> Yeah, it's not a deluxe, just a standard hc and only the covers are made by Ross (and a few pages at the end of the Thy kingdom come storyline).
> The story is good, it's the direct continuation of Johns' JSA series but after Johns leaves the series it goes downhill pretty fast (Guggenheim!!! *fist shaking*). Qualitywise it's your standard DC "premier" hc (I had the first one and IIRC the cover was faux leather not the current black crapboard).
> But I bet it's gonna be collected in an omnibus after the JSA ones are done.


I own Kingdom Come, if I buy it in this order, will it be doable to read? I assume that these are the good parts right?

vol 1: can't seem to find this one in hc.. any tips?
vol 2: http://www.cheap-comics.com/product_...oducts_id=7654
vol 3: http://www.cheap-comics.com/product_...oducts_id=6193
vol 4: http://www.cheap-comics.com/product_...oducts_id=6135
vol 5: http://www.cheap-comics.com/product_...oducts_id=5786

Thanks for all the help! It's rather confusing to me  :Frown: .

----------


## Balakin

> I own Kingdom Come, if I buy it in this order, will it be doable to read? I assume that these are the good parts right?
> 
> vol 1: can't seem to find this one in hc.. any tips?
> vol 2: http://www.cheap-comics.com/product_...oducts_id=7654
> vol 3: http://www.cheap-comics.com/product_...oducts_id=6193
> vol 4: http://www.cheap-comics.com/product_...oducts_id=6135
> vol 5: http://www.cheap-comics.com/product_...oducts_id=5786
> 
> Thanks for all the help! It's rather confusing to me .


yupp, that's the right order of the good ones. For the first volume, Justice Society of America Vol. 1: The Next Age try abebooks, biblio.com, alibris, etc.

----------


## TomSlick

> Hey guys,
> 
> Batman is my favorite comic book character but most of my collection is non-batman Omnibus, hardcovers and other books (due to price, quality and sewn bindings)  I don't understand why DC can't put more of his stuff into OHC format.  I realize they have some Batman stuff collected in Absolute's (price point for amount of content is too steep for me) but otherwise they collect a bunch of batman in standard size Hardcovers, why!?!?!  I picked up the Doug Moench, Kelley Jones Volume 1 and based on the price I figured it would have been OHC size, but nope.  I have been looking at the Tales of the Batman Len Wein and JH Williams III but as people above have mentioned, nope, standard size.  Which doesn't even make sense as they cost just as much on chapters here in Canada as Solo Deluxe which is oversized.  
> 
> Further, why is Scott Synder's run only being collected in small little hardcover collections of 7 issues?  This is their flagship title and they cant be bothered to release a nicer OHC package for them (ahem Marvel)?  I guess they will probably release some absolutes or hopefully a reasonably priced omnibus(s) but who knows.
> 
> I love Batman, but I hate how DC collects his content.  This may sound weird, but I wish Batman was a Dark Horse owned property, or Marvel so I could collect my favourite comic book character stories in oversized, sewn binding collections that didn't cost 70 bucks (or 800+ page $70 omnibuses with sewn bindings).  Wouldn't Batman Library editions be awesome (lol) or I don't know, maybe some more content collected in omnibus format (I realize they do have one coming now).  I love Batman but really hate the hardcover treatment he gets from DC (small, standard sized, glued binding hardcovers that cost as much than oversized, sewn binding hardcovers from other publishers).


Hello and welcome to the board.
What you wrote is pretty much the general consensus and frustration most - if not all - the bat fans on this thread feel.
At least DC is releasing a Neal Adams Batamn omnibus, although it's a little discombobulated.

----------


## Bri

Please excuse my ignorance, but don't  DC's standard sized HCs have sewn bindings ? They do have the piece of fabric between the pages and the cover.

----------


## aquitaine

> Please excuse my ignorance, but don't  DC's standard sized HCs have sewn bindings ? They do have the piece of fabric between the pages and the cover.


No.  The ribbon is decorative, which is pretty standard.  They are glued.

----------


## Balakin

> Please excuse my ignorance, but don't  DC's standard sized HCs have sewn bindings ? They do have the piece of fabric between the pages and the cover.


even their deluxes and some of their omnis are glued :/

----------


## batfan08

> Hello and welcome to the board.
> What you wrote is pretty much the general consensus and frustration most - if not all - the bat fans on this thread feel.
> At least DC is releasing a Neal Adams Batamn omnibus, although it's a little discombobulated.


Dear god, finally. Discombobulated or not, the curse is broken. I can't believe it's taken them this long to release a Batman Omnibus.

----------


## Henrik K. Kristensen

> Hey guys,
> 
> Batman is my favorite comic book character but most of my collection is non-batman Omnibus, hardcovers and other books (due to price, quality and sewn bindings)  I don't understand why DC can't put more of his stuff into OHC format.  I realize they have some Batman stuff collected in Absolute's (price point for amount of content is too steep for me) but otherwise they collect a bunch of batman in standard size Hardcovers, why!?!?!  I picked up the Doug Moench, Kelley Jones Volume 1 and based on the price I figured it would have been OHC size, but nope.  I have been looking at the Tales of the Batman Len Wein and JH Williams III but as people above have mentioned, nope, standard size.  Which doesn't even make sense as they cost just as much on chapters here in Canada as Solo Deluxe which is oversized.  
> 
> Further, *why is Scott Synder's run only being collected in small little hardcover collections of 7 issues?*  This is their flagship title and they cant be bothered to release a nicer OHC package for them (ahem Marvel)?  I guess they will probably release some absolutes or hopefully a reasonably priced omnibus(s) but who knows.
> 
> I love Batman, but I hate how DC collects his content.  This may sound weird, but I wish Batman was a Dark Horse owned property, or Marvel so I could collect my favourite comic book character stories in oversized, sewn binding collections that didn't cost 70 bucks (or 800+ page $70 omnibuses with sewn bindings).  Wouldn't Batman Library editions be awesome (lol) or I don't know, maybe some more content collected in omnibus format (I realize they do have one coming now).  I love Batman but really hate the hardcover treatment he gets from DC (small, standard sized, glued binding hardcovers that cost as much than oversized, sewn binding hardcovers from other publishers).


Well, it does appear the the department for collected editions in DC is very very incompetent.
They have no clear direction and are not very much in touch with what the collectors of their material wants.

----------


## Balakin

> Well, it does appear the the department for collected editions in DC is very very incompetent.
> They have no clear direction and are not very much in touch with *what the collectors of their material wants*.


sewn bindings and non black cardboard covers for a start... -_-

----------


## blaise

> For someone born in 92 who reads mostly modern age material, I probably shouldn't bother huh?
> How about the Justice League one?


Sorry, just catching up and no one followed up on your question about Silver Age DC's. I would say unless you have a fondness or nostalgia for the art of that period or an interest in the history of comics, don't bother. Actually, although the Justice League did play on the two things I liked during that period (super hero interactions and continuity, especially with the Crisis on Earth-Two stories), I didn't like the Sekowsky art at all when I was a kid. I might see some charm now 50 years later, but it's not an attraction.

----------


## Batmil

> yupp, that's the right order of the good ones. For the first volume, Justice Society of America Vol. 1: The Next Age try abebooks, biblio.com, alibris, etc.


Thanks so much for the help!

----------


## Balakin

> Thanks so much for the help!


no problem at all, hope you found vol1 for a good price. This volume was my first proper introduction to the JSA and made me really love the team.

----------


## Thesanmich

> Sorry, just catching up and no one followed up on your question about Silver Age DC's. I would say unless you have a fondness or nostalgia for the art of that period or an interest in the history of comics, don't bother. Actually, although the Justice League did play on the two things I liked during that period (super hero interactions and continuity, especially with the Crisis on Earth-Two stories), I didn't like the Sekowsky art at all when I was a kid. I might see some charm now 50 years later, but it's not an attraction.


Thank you being honest. I know alot of folks here probably grew up with that stuff but as a 20-something year old, I just don't have the same appreciation or tolerance for 60's material. I bought ASM vol.1 and Avengers vol.1(have yet to read them), but aside from classic stories like those, I'll likely be steering away from the majority of SA books. 

On another note, did ya'll notice Preacher HC's got reprinted? I know DC did deluxe tradeback prints recently so I just assumed they would never bother with the HC again but I guess I was wrong. 
Do you think it's likley we'll get Wolfman's Teen Titans omnibus 1 reprinted, seeing as how they've gone the trade route with it?

----------


## NZ_InFerno

There's a list of reprinted HC titles on the first page, probably third post down? I haven't checked this months reprints but I'm pretty sure Preacher was a couple of months ago.

----------


## Spirou

> I own Kingdom Come, if I buy it in this order, will it be doable to read? I assume that these are the good parts right?
> 
> vol 1: can't seem to find this one in hc.. any tips?
> vol 2: http://www.cheap-comics.com/product_...oducts_id=7654
> vol 3: http://www.cheap-comics.com/product_...oducts_id=6193
> vol 4: http://www.cheap-comics.com/product_...oducts_id=6135
> vol 5: http://www.cheap-comics.com/product_...oducts_id=5786
> 
> Thanks for all the help! It's rather confusing to me .


If I'm not mistaken, all this will be collected in JSA Omnibus by Geoff Johns 3:
http://www.amazon.com/JSA-Omnibus-Vo...ds=jsa+omnibus

Collected here are JSA #76-87, Justice Society of America #1-28, Justice League of America #8-10, Justice Society of America Annual #1, JSA Kingdom Come Special:Superman #1, JSA Kingdom Come Special: Magog #1, JSA Kingdom Come Special: The Kingdom #1.

----------


## LordJulius

Has the solicit/link to the first Volume of "Absolute Y" been posted yet? If not, then here it is:

http://www.amazon.com/Absolute-Last-...graphic+novels

"Y: THE LAST MAN, winner of three Eisner Awards and one of the most critically acclaimed, best-selling comic books series of the last decade, is that rare example of a page-turner that is at once humorous, socially relevant and endlessly surprising.

Written by Brian K. Vaughan (LOST, PRIDE OF BAGHDAD, EX MACHINA) and with art by Pia Guerra, this is the saga of Yorick Brownthe only human survivor of a planet-wide plague that instantly kills every mammal possessing a Y chromosome. Accompanied by a mysterious government agent, a brilliant young geneticist and his pet monkey, Ampersand, Yorick travels the world in search of his lost love and the answer to why he's the last man on earth.

This Absolute Edition will feature the first twenty issues of this action-packed series along with special script pages, character sketchs and cover gallery.

Collects Y: THE LAST MAN #1-20."

- 496 pages
- $ 125 RRP
- out in June

----------


## Balakin

> If I'm not mistaken, all this will be collected in JSA Omnibus by Geoff Johns 3:
> http://www.amazon.com/JSA-Omnibus-Vo...ds=jsa+omnibus
> 
> Collected here are JSA #76-87, Justice Society of America #1-28, Justice League of America #8-10, Justice Society of America Annual #1, JSA Kingdom Come Special:Superman #1, JSA Kingdom Come Special: Magog #1, JSA Kingdom Come Special: The Kingdom #1.


Oh, I didn't know it was already solicited.
That reminded me that there is the Lightning saga crossover (it takes place maybe after the first JSA volume?) but it is so dull and uninteresting (despite that something significant happens in it) that I keep forgetting that story.

----------


## TomSlick

> Has the solicit/link to the first Volume of "Absolute Y" been posted yet? If not, then here it is:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Absolute-Last-...graphic+novels
> 
> "Y: THE LAST MAN, winner of three Eisner Awards and one of the most critically acclaimed, best-selling comic books series of the last decade, is that rare example of a page-turner that is at once humorous, socially relevant and endlessly surprising.
> 
> Written by Brian K. Vaughan (LOST, PRIDE OF BAGHDAD, EX MACHINA) and with art by Pia Guerra, this is the saga of Yorick Brown—the only human survivor of a planet-wide plague that instantly kills every mammal possessing a Y chromosome. Accompanied by a mysterious government agent, a brilliant young geneticist and his pet monkey, Ampersand, Yorick travels the world in search of his lost love and the answer to why he's the last man on earth.
> 
> This Absolute Edition will feature the first twenty issues of this action-packed series along with special script pages, character sketchs and cover gallery.
> ...


Are there any "holy grail" volumes in the deluxe run of Y? In other words is there one book that's just a pain in the ass to get and is more expensive than the rest. For example, Punisher Max Vol. 4, JLA vol. 2 Busiek's Avengers Vol. 2, Ex Machina Vol. 4 (or whatever one it is), Ultimate SM Vol. 8?

----------


## drd

> Are there any "holy grail" volumes in the deluxe run of Y? In other words is there one book that's just a pain in the ass to get and is more expensive than the rest. For example, Punisher Max Vol. 4, JLA vol. 2 Busiek's Avengers Vol. 2, Ex Machina Vol. 4 (or whatever one it is), Ultimate SM Vol. 8?


Nope, their all pretty readily available and get new printings, whether that will change with the absolute is unknown.

In a similar vein I managed to bag a Ex Machina Volume 4 still sealed lately! £35 (Minus the costs of volumes 1 and 5 it came bundled with that I need to resell), bargain.

----------


## TomSlick

> Nope, their all pretty readily available and get new printings, whether that will change with the absolute is unknown.
> 
> In a similar vein I managed to bag a Ex Machina Volume 4 still sealed lately! £35 (Minus the costs of volumes 1 and 5 it came bundled with that I need to resell), bargain.



Cool, thanks. I read this in floppies and I'm tempted to add it to my collection but I'm not getting it in Absolute. 

On a side note, I've managed to bag some of the tougher ones, too, by buying in bulk and reselling. I ended up paying $10 for one of my JLA vol. 2 copies doing it this way and then selling 1, 3, 4.

----------


## Dayle88

Anyone else's Sleeper omnibus leave black marks on fingers from the cover? 

Almost bought Absolute Watchmen and Batman and Robin yesterday, held off because there's too much other stuff on my wanted list for less money

----------


## Balakin

> Anyone else's Sleeper omnibus leave black marks on fingers from the cover?


that's a common problem with those fugly black cardboard covers. I first noticed this with the 7soldiers of victory hc-s and those weigh significantly less than the Sleeper omnibus.

----------


## Dayle88

> that's a common problem with those fugly black cardboard covers. I first noticed this with the 7soldiers of victory hc-s and those weigh significantly less than the Sleeper omnibus.


Cheers, its the first book I've got with a cover like that. I wish everything had faux leather.

----------


## Balakin

> Cheers, its the first book I've got with a cover like that. I wish everything had faux leather.


Half of my DC books have the cardboard covers unfortunately, but there is no clear pattern which ones will got these or the fancier printed covers. Sometimes expensive omnibuses have cardboard and regular hc-s have printed ones. (the only faux leatherish cover on a Dc book I have is the Batman RIP deluxe)

----------


## borntohula

> Cool, thanks. I read this in floppies and I'm tempted to add it to my collection but I'm not getting it in Absolute. 
> 
> On a side note, I've managed to bag some of the tougher ones, too, by buying in bulk and reselling. I ended up paying $10 for one of my JLA vol. 2 copies doing it this way and then selling 1, 3, 4.


There's also the deluxe ver. in HC or TBP. 

HC http://www.amazon.com/Last-Man-Book-...ast+man+deluxe
TBP http://www.amazon.com/Last-Man-Book-...2707182&sr=1-6

Hope this means 100Bullets will see an Absolute treatment. Also, I wouldn't mind if they got the first issues recoloured by Patricia Mulvihill.

----------


## DrGregatron

> Has the solicit/link to the first Volume of "Absolute Y" been posted yet? If not, then here it is:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Absolute-Last-...graphic+novels
> 
> "Y: THE LAST MAN, winner of three Eisner Awards and one of the most critically acclaimed, best-selling comic books series of the last decade, is that rare example of a page-turner that is at once humorous, socially relevant and endlessly surprising.
> 
> Written by Brian K. Vaughan (LOST, PRIDE OF BAGHDAD, EX MACHINA) and with art by Pia Guerra, this is the saga of Yorick Brown—the only human survivor of a planet-wide plague that instantly kills every mammal possessing a Y chromosome. Accompanied by a mysterious government agent, a brilliant young geneticist and his pet monkey, Ampersand, Yorick travels the world in search of his lost love and the answer to why he's the last man on earth.
> 
> This Absolute Edition will feature the first twenty issues of this action-packed series along with special script pages, character sketchs and cover gallery.
> ...


If I didn't already own the OHCs this'd be a good way to collect the series, but the OHCs are great and easier to enjoy due to the smaller pagecount.

----------


## LordJulius

> If I didn't already own the OHCs this'd be a good way to collect the series, but the OHCs are great and easier to enjoy due to the smaller pagecount.


I've actually never read Y, but at that price I'd rather get Absolute Transmet.  Also haven't read that yet and it has never been collected in HC so far.

----------


## TomSlick

> I've actually never read Y, but at that price I'd rather get Absolute Transmet.  Also haven't read that yet and it has never been collected in HC so far.


I've read Transmet in floppies and in tpb - many times - and I'm looking forward to reading in in Absolute form.

----------


## Henrik K. Kristensen

> If I didn't already own the OHCs this'd be a good way to collect the series, but the OHCs are great and easier to enjoy due to the smaller pagecount.


This is the way I feel about most Omnibus and other huge editions, but this page count is actually ideal for me for modern comics. (no way I buy hardcovers with more than 600 pages anymore)
It will depend on the paper they choose to use though.

Also, I really love Y the Last Man, among the best modern comic I've read so far.

I think I will "upgrade", but I will await the review on the production quality before I buy it. DC is too un-predictable.

----------


## danmar85

The Y: The Last Man Absolute's are just WAY to expensive for someone like me.  One Absolute would cost almost as much as all 5 Deluxe Volumes.  Of course, this is based on basic math and assumption on number of Absolute's in total and estimated price.

----------


## Imperator

> This is the way I feel about most Omnibus and other huge editions, but this page count is actually ideal for me for modern comics. (no way I buy hardcovers with more than 600 pages anymore)
> It will depend on the paper they choose to use though.
> 
> Also, I really love Y the Last Man, among the best modern comic I've read so far.
> 
> I think I will "upgrade", but I will await the review on the production quality before I buy it. DC is too un-predictable.


I learned this the hard way yesterday with DC  :Frown: .  Its not specifically a hardcover collection but the 75 anniversary slipcase batman paperback 3 set: http://www.amazon.com/Batman-75th-An.../dp/140125280X I should have read this guy's review first before jumping the gun, I have now learned my lesson well with DC.  But yea basically they used some heavily recycled paperstock that just looks cheap, and the binding is super tight.  Probably better for the environment, but terrible for an anniversary collected set of Batman, lol.

However on the plus side, I can return it to Chapters for a full refund, and I also received Big Damn Sin City which i only paid 55 bucks for on Amazon.ca and its incredible (paper quality, the binding).  Dark Horse does collected editions/omnibuses right.

----------


## The_Dark_Knight

Inspired by the Flash pilot (which I thought was great), wouldn't it be great if we got a Flash by Johns Omni Vol 4 collecting his Barry Allen stuff? Could go from Rebirth to Flashpoint. 
Honestly, I think what we'd all like most is a set of Waid Flash omnis, but DC seems unwilling to collect any Waid in prestige-format (except Kingdom Come). Also it'd be great to see a Millar / Morrison Flash OHC. Ah, to dream.

----------


## TomSlick

> *Inspired by the Flash pilot (which I thought was great), wouldn't it be great if we got a Flash by Johns Omni Vol 4 collecting his Barry Allen stuff? Could go from Rebirth to Flashpoint.* 
> Honestly, I think what we'd all like most is a set of Waid Flash omnis, but DC seems unwilling to collect any Waid in prestige-format (except Kingdom Come). Also it'd be great to see a Millar / Morrison Flash OHC. Ah, to dream.


I've been saying this since Flashpoint ended. I don't care if they call it Flash Vol. 4 or Flashpoint, but they should collect Rebirth, the Flash series, Flashpoint and then the Flashpoint mini-series. Heck it would still be a smaller book than Infinite Crisis.

And yes, to your idea about Waid collections, too!

----------


## TheTemp

Made my Amazon.ca pre order for JSA Omnibus Volume 3! Didn't realize it was up yet. Is anybody else under the thought that maybe all these ridiculous price increases are to try and get as much money as they can from The online preorders that cut nearly 50% off the standard prices? I mean, Canadian prices on these books are insane. I would never pay $144 for a book. No matter what it contained.

----------


## pud333

Finished Zero Year.  I gotta say, Snyder and Capullo were fantastic here.  I loved it.  Might be better than Court of Owls.  Snyder usually fumbles the ending, but I didn't think it was so bad this time.  Definitely better than the Death of the Family.

----------


## Balakin

> Inspired by the Flash pilot (which I thought was great), wouldn't it be great if we got a Flash by Johns Omni Vol 4 collecting his Barry Allen stuff? Could go from Rebirth to Flashpoint. 
> Honestly, I think what we'd all like most is a set of Waid Flash omnis, but DC seems unwilling to collect any Waid in prestige-format (except Kingdom Come). Also it'd be great to see a Millar / Morrison Flash OHC. Ah, to dream.


As much as I love Manapul's art and John's previous Flash, that run was a bit lackluster. but I'm very very interested in Waid's Flash.
Also I would love to see the Morrison/Millar stuff back in print in some form but...well, it pains me to say it, but yesterday I finished their Aztek the Ultimate man tpb and it was...very dull and uninteresting  :Frown:  First Morrison book that I didn't like. Hope their Flash is better.




> Finished Zero Year.  I gotta say, Snyder and Capullo were fantastic here.  I loved it.  Might be better than Court of Owls.  Snyder usually fumbles the ending, but I didn't think it was so bad this time.  Definitely better than the Death of the Family.


Agreed that Snyder is not good with endings. Maybe a reread will help but what the hell was up with the ending of The Wake?

----------


## JohnHorus

> The Y: The Last Man Absolute's are just WAY to expensive for someone like me.  One Absolute would cost almost as much as all 5 Deluxe Volumes.  Of course, this is based on basic math and assumption on number of Absolute's in total and estimated price.


While I think you're right, I also believe this complaint is years late. I mean, people should have started complaining about Absolute prices when DC started charging $100 for 350-page books, which was years ago.

After all this time, a 500-page Absolute Edition for $125 cover price is pretty reasonable.

----------


## danmar85

> While I think you're right, I also believe this complaint is years late. I mean, people should have started complaining about Absolute prices when DC started charging $100 for 350-page books, which was years ago.
> 
> After all this time, a 500-page Absolute Edition for $125 cover price is pretty reasonable.


I'm pretty new to this so I'm speaking out of ignorance, but I imagine for some people it could be "Deluxe" editions becoming more prominent.  Sometimes people don't realize the option for a middle ground exists until it's there.  I do agree that 500 pages for $125 MSRP is somewhat reasonable.  Though, I am curios how Dark Horse would price it in comparison.  Still, my perfect book would be deluxe, sewn (if needed), no dustcover, reasonable cost per page and extras of course.


Nothing wrong with wanting an Absolute if you can afford it.  I just wish publishers would be kind enough to always offer the deluxe middle ground.

----------


## Dr. Jay

I am a little torn on the Y, The Last Man absolutes.  I have the hardcover reprints (and for that matter the paperbacks before them and many of the issues in floppy).   Preacher,and Y battle to be my favorite series of all time.  However, this would be quadruple dipping for me.  I love the absolute when appropriate, but I don't remember the art being the key part of the success Y the Last Man (with all due respect to Pia Guerra).

Knowing me and my compulsion, I'll end up buying it.  Probably around the third volume and I will have to pay triple for earlier volumes on ebay.

----------


## TomSlick

> I am a little torn on the Y, The Last Man absolutes.  I have the hardcover reprints (and for that matter the paperbacks before them and many of the issues in floppy).   Preacher,and Y battle to be my favorite series of all time.  However, this would be quadruple dipping for me.  I love the absolute when appropriate, but I don't remember the art being the key part of the success Y the Last Man (with all due respect to Pia Guerra).
> 
> Knowing me and my compulsion, I'll end up buying it.  Probably around the third volume and I will have to pay triple for earlier volumes on ebay.


Why not sell the HCs and tpbs to fund the absolutes?

----------


## Thesanmich

If I ever continue to read Y, I just hope the deluxe editions will still be around. 

Question for the Morrison Bat collectors...I read his run digitally all the way until Final Crisis ended, how should I go about collecting the rest? I know they have an absolute for Batman & Robin and another upcoming one for Batman Inc. Should I cop these two first and wait it out for everything else to be collected in the same format? Or should I just go ahead and buy the rest in HC? I know the Return of Bruce Wayne has a deluxe, along with Batman RIP, Black Glove, but Time & the Batman(?) is only standard trim as far as I'm aware of.

----------


## Balakin

> If I ever continue to read Y, I just hope the deluxe editions will still be around. 
> 
> Question for the Morrison Bat collectors...I read his run digitally all the way until Final Crisis ended, how should I go about collecting the rest? I know they have an absolute for Batman & Robin and another upcoming one for Batman Inc. Should I cop these two first and wait it out for everything else to be collected in the same format? Or should I just go ahead and buy the rest in HC? I know the Return of Bruce Wayne has a deluxe, along with Batman RIP, Black Glove, but Time & the Batman(?) is only standard trim as far as I'm aware of.


We can't be sure wehter there will be more absolutes or not so it depends how much do you want to read the material right now. Because The return of BW and Batman and Robin ran paralell and complimented each other and in trade form (or in hc-s or wathever) you should read the return of BW between B&R vol2 and 3.
I guess you could read only B&R and the return later but I think the best way is to read these as they were intended, for full effect.
Time and the Batman is an anomaly.

----------


## TomSlick

> If I ever continue to read Y, I just hope the deluxe editions will still be around. 
> 
> Question for the Morrison Bat collectors...I read his run digitally all the way until Final Crisis ended, how should I go about collecting the rest? I know they have an absolute for Batman & Robin and another upcoming one for Batman Inc. Should I cop these two first and wait it out for everything else to be collected in the same format? Or should I just go ahead and buy the rest in HC? I know the Return of Bruce Wayne has a deluxe, along with Batman RIP, Black Glove, but Time & the Batman(?) is only standard trim as far as I'm aware of.


I went with OHC and Absolutes where I could (except for Time & The Batman). Be warned, if you have OCD, then the OHCs next to each other o a shelf look like crap

----------


## Balakin

> I went with OHC and Absolutes where I could (except for Time & The Batman). Be warned, if you have OCD, then the OHCs next to each other o a shelf look like crap


I like them, they are a colorful bunch. I just need the 2 new52 INC hc-s and Time and the Batman. Still a more consinstent looking shelf then one with ohc-s, regular hc-s and then absolutes.

----------


## drd

Speedyhen just cancelled my Flash Omnibus preorder and it was a good £6 or £7 cheaper than I can find it anywhere else  :Frown:

----------


## Dr. Jay

Push come to shove, I prefer a good oversized deluxe to an absolute for most books.  But I got some sort of weird pathology that I end up buying the absolutes anyway.  I'm thinking about therapy.  

--I wish DC would get more aggressive in their reprinting.  So many stories from the 80's and 90's aren't collected and Silver Age Superman has to get some play some day.

----------


## Brian

I don't think this has been mentioned yet, but DC has removed a few issues from JSA Omnibus Vol 2 (according to the Amazon UK listing). Originally solicited as #26 - 81, it's now #26 -75. The new full listing is: JSA #26-75, JSA ANNUAL #1, JSA SECRET FILES AND ORIGINS #2 and HAWKMAN #23-25.

I was expecting this when Vol 3 was solicited as starting with #76. Some of the issues removed were by another writer, so it's not a big deal to move them to Vol 3. That said, part of me would have liked to have seen Johns' last 3 JSA issues included in Vol 2, just to make it a clean break so to speak.

----------


## Roland1580

Hi, does anybody know what's going on with the Bronze Age of DC Comics by Paul Levitz? This book has disappeared from Amazon and Taschen website

UPD: sorry I've found it on Amazon. 1 October of 2015? Oh.

----------


## pud333

I dunno.  I like Black and White books just as much as colored.  I think in this case, Sale's work always looks best with deep shadows, and it looks nice here.

----------


## pud333



----------


## MartinNL

That looks awesome. And wait what!!!!! Sewn binding that works?!?!? Hopefully this will be the case with more future releases.

----------


## Johnatellodi

So The Long Halloween gets a sewn binding but Court of Owls unwrapped is stuck (he he he) with the glue.

----------


## The_Dark_Knight

That is gorgeous. Never even thought I'd consider that book because I own the Absolute, but damn. Can't wait to see how DKR looks in the Noir release.

I don't really care as much for thr Unwrapped books, but this and the Risso Noir book (which I originally bought only because it's a convenient, all-in-one Azzarello bat-book) are very cool.

----------


## Bri

Great. Another line of books I must own. I'm gonna have to add on to the damn house.

----------


## pud333

FYI: This book is not deluxe sized. It's bigger. It's closer to the size of the Fear Agent Library edition.

----------


## drd

> I dunno.  I like Black and White books just as much as colored.  I think in this case, Sale's work always looks best with deep shadows, and it looks nice here.


The remarkable thing about this is there's an interview in the back of the absolute edition where Tim Sale talks about how difficult he found it having to ink his own work (it was the first time he'd ink'd his own work) on long halloween because they struggled to get an inker for the project. And it just looks so dam good.

----------


## Johnatellodi

If the Dark Knight Returns Noir edition looks that well built, I'll definitely buy it, despite really enjoying the murky colors in the regular edition.

----------


## pud333

> If the Dark Knight Returns Noir edition looks that well built, I'll definitely buy it, despite really enjoying the murky colors in the regular edition.


I enjoy the murky colors of the original too.  It has its own charm.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Speedyhen just cancelled my Flash Omnibus preorder and it was a good £6 or £7 cheaper than I can find it anywhere else


That was a nice price at £31.25. I received the same message from them, so I wrote them an email politely expressing my disappointment. I got the following reply.

_"Im very sorry but your pre-order has now expired. We are only able to store payment details for 90 days maximum.*We have now updated our website so that the option is not available to pre-order prior to the 90 days. If you would still like the item then please order it again via our website once the function becomes available. If the item is more expensive please provide me with your new order number so that I can refund the difference."_

If you're still interested write them an email and you should get the same response.

----------


## Imperator

> FYI: This book is not deluxe sized. It's bigger. It's closer to the size of the Fear Agent Library edition.


WOW, hopefully this is a trend moving forward for DC for Batman Books!! (Decent price, sewn binding, oversized). I also prefer the non-dustjacket style they are moving to.  The dull black hardcovers DC puts out usually for all their hardcovers aren't very nice, I really like this one, the Volume 4 Batman Black and White and even Batman 66 Hardcover without the dustjacket.

I was going to get the Long Halloween Absolute for Christmas since I figured this edition would be standard size hardcover but now seeing those pics I am not sure which to get!

----------


## dern

Well, thanks, pud333. I had to order it. Those pics make it too had to pass up.

----------


## pud333

> WOW, hopefully this is a trend moving forward for DC for Batman Books!! (Decent price, sewn binding, oversized). I also prefer the non-dustjacket style they are moving to.  The dull black hardcovers DC puts out usually for all their hardcovers aren't very nice, I really like this one, the Volume 4 Batman Black and White and even Batman 66 Hardcover without the dustjacket.
> 
> I was going to get the Long Halloween Absolute for Christmas since I figured this edition would be standard size hardcover but now seeing those pics I am not sure which to get!


Yeah, I'm coming around to the no DJ look.  One less thing to worry about.  As for which one to get, my personal preference was this one because I just think Sale's work looks better like this.  That said, I don't know if this will be a trend for DC.  I think for TDKR, it will be deluxe sized.  Even if they do it that way, I hope they do the sewn thing.  So much better.




> Well, thanks, pud333. I had to order it. Those pics make it too had to pass up.


It's okay.  I'm sure you'll get me back soon.  It's tough to visit these threads and not immediately go out and buy something!  :Cool:

----------


## Jeff Brady

Nevermind.

----------


## drd

> That was a nice price at £31.25. I received the same message from them, so I wrote them an email politely expressing my disappointment. I got the following reply.
> 
> _"Im very sorry but your pre-order has now expired. We are only able to store payment details for 90 days maximum.*We have now updated our website so that the option is not available to pre-order prior to the 90 days. If you would still like the item then please order it again via our website once the function becomes available. If the item is more expensive please provide me with your new order number so that I can refund the difference."_
> 
> If you're still interested write them an email and you should get the same response.



I contacted them like you said and they've offered me the same thing of a partial refund back to the original pre-ordered price which is great news.

----------


## JohnHorus

> FYI: This book is not deluxe sized. It's bigger. It's closer to the size of the Fear Agent Library edition.


So it's bigger than a deluxe edition but smaller than an absolute?

----------


## momaw

> So it's bigger than a deluxe edition but smaller than an absolute?


Fear Agent is the same size as an Absolute without slipcase so I'd guess it's absolute sized.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> I contacted them like you said and they've offered me the same thing of a partial refund back to the original pre-ordered price which is great news.


Good to hear  :Wink:

----------


## danmar85

IST is having a weird sale... 50-60% on a select few DC books.  I counted 16... Short enough to list.


Absolute Batman & Robin The Boy Wonder  -  50%  -  49.99
Absolute Identity Crisis  -  60%  -  $39.99
Absolute Joker Luthor  -  50%  -  $49.99
Absolute Superman For Tomorrow  -  60%  -  $30.00
Batman Earth One HC  -  50%  -  $11.49
Batman Earth On TPB  -  50%  -  $6.49
Brightest Day Omnibus  -  50%  -  $37.50
DC New 52 Villains Omnibus  -  50%  -  $75.00
Flash Omnibus Volume 1  -  50%  -  $49.99
Green Lantern Omnibus Volume 1  -  60%  -  $30.00
Harlan Ellisons 7 Against Chaos HC  -  60%  -  $9.99
Harlan Ellisons 7 Against Chaos TPB  -  60%  -  $6.79
Justice League HC Volume 5 Forever Heroes  -  50%  -  $11.49
Legion Of Super Heroes The Curse  TPB  -  50%  -  $14.99
Showcase Captain Carrot And His Amazing Zoo Crew TPB  -  50%  -  $9.99
Superman Files HC  -  50%  -  $37.50

----------


## deltasun

> IST is having a weird sale... 50-60% on a select few DC books.  I counted 16... Short enough to list.
> 
> 
> Absolute Batman & Robin The Boy Wonder  -  50%  -  49.99
> Absolute Identity Crisis  -  60%  -  $39.99
> Absolute Joker Luthor  -  50%  -  $49.99
> Absolute Superman For Tomorrow  -  60%  -  $30.00
> Batman Earth One HC  -  50%  -  $11.49
> Batman Earth On TPB  -  50%  -  $6.49
> ...


How's the binding and overall packaging of the New 52 Villains omni?  Anybody have any opinion?

----------


## danmar85

> How's the binding and overall packaging of the New 52 Villains omni?  Anybody have any opinion?


No hands on experience, but maybe these two youtube videos I found might help a little.

Link 1

Link 2 (Start at 5:45)

----------


## pud333

> So it's bigger than a deluxe edition but smaller than an absolute?





> Fear Agent is the same size as an Absolute without slipcase so I'd guess it's absolute sized.


Unfortunately I don't have my absolutes or Fear Agent books to compare since they have been packed away for a move, but it feels very close to that size. Sorry I can't be more exact right now.

----------


## Brian

> Unfortunately I don't have my absolutes or Fear Agent books to compare since they have been packed away for a move, but it feels very close to that size. Sorry I can't be more exact right now.


I had a look at Noir in my LCS. It looks about half an inch taller than a deluxe (which is what the dimensions in the first post say as well), and it's only just a little wider than a deluxe. In terms of height, I'd say it's about halfway between a deluxe book and Dark Horse's Library Editions.

----------


## Yggdrasil

I intend to pick up the 2 Geoff Johns omnibus of Green lantern next year. To understand the story, do I need to buy the Brightest day omnibus? Is it a good, necessary event to read? How is the binding on this one? As it is back to 50% off I might grab it if its worth it

Thanks!

----------


## danmar85

> I intend to pick up the 2 Geoff Johns omnibus of Green lantern next year. To understand the story, do I need to buy the Brightest day omnibus? Is it a good, necessary event to read? How is the binding on this one? As it is back to 50% off I might grab it if its worth it
> 
> Thanks!


Use the Search Thread option.  You'll get quite a few hits, because there's lots of conversation about it going as far back as July.  I would post links, but there's too much to reference.  Someone gives their impressions of the books quality in one of the posts.  Good luck with the picture.

----------


## pud333

> I had a look at Noir in my LCS. It looks about half an inch taller than a deluxe (which is what the dimensions in the first post say as well), and it's only just a little wider than a deluxe. In terms of height, I'd say it's about halfway between a deluxe book and Dark Horse's Library Editions.


I couldn't stand it any longer.  For some reason it bothered me, so I went and dug up an Absolute.  I couldn't get to Fear Agent because it was at the very bottom of the boxes and my girlfriend was already annoyed I was opening up packed boxes.  So here it is with an Absolute, a copy of the newest Deluxe Fables, and a regular trade.

----------


## titansupes

Haha, good work, Pud. 

It's weird having a size of DC book in between Deluxe and Absolute.

----------


## danmar85

> I couldn't stand it any longer.  For some reason it bothered me, so I went and dug up an Absolute.  I couldn't get to Fear Agent because it was at the very bottom of the boxes and my girlfriend was already annoyed I was opening up packed boxes.  So here it is with an Absolute, a copy of the newest Deluxe Fables, and a regular trade.



Based on my measurements:

Top Ten Absolute =   12 7/8"
Hellboy LE           =   12 3/8"
Long Halloween    =   11 3/4"??
Fables Deluxe      =    11 1/4"


Fits in perfectly in the 1/2" increments.

----------


## JohnHorus

> Based on my measurements:
> 
> Top Ten Absolute =   12 7/8"
> Hellboy LE           =   12 3/8"
> Long Halloween    =   11 3/4"??
> Fables Deluxe      =    11 1/4"
> 
> Fits in perfectly in the 1/2" increments.


Americans and your inches, feet and dozen other systems to measure length... 

All kidding aside, it's pretty weird there's a new format out there. What should we call it? Noir-sized?

BTW, great job with those pictures pud333!

----------


## danmar85

> Americans and your inches, feet and dozen other systems to measure length... 
> 
> All kidding aside, it's pretty weird there's a new format out there. What should we call it? Noir-sized?
> 
> BTW, great job with those pictures pud333!


You have no idea my friend.  The worst might be cooking.  Actually, maybe it's dealing with tools....


So DC literally calls it a Noir Edition in it's solicit.  DC Noir Edition makes sense.

(This landmark 14-issue epic is collected in a brand new *noir edition* that spotlights the artwork of Tim Sale, as the Dark Knight hunts a mysterious serial killer who strikes only on holidays. Includes appearances by Catwoman, Poison Ivy, Two-Face, The Joker and many of Batman’s greatest foes!)

----------


## JohnHorus

> You have no idea my friend.  The worst might be cooking.  Actually, maybe it's dealing with tools....
> 
> 
> So DC literally calls it a Noir Edition in it's solicit.  DC Noir Edition makes sense.
> 
> (This landmark 14-issue epic is collected in a brand new *noir edition* that spotlights the artwork of Tim Sale, as the Dark Knight hunts a mysterious serial killer who strikes only on holidays. Includes appearances by Catwoman, Poison Ivy, Two-Face, The Joker and many of Batman’s greatest foes!)


Too bad the previous Noir edition (by Eduardo Risso) was simply deluxe-sized. I bet some nitpicky collectors will be angry becuase of this.

----------


## victorxd1999

> Too bad the previous Noir edition (by Eduardo Risso) was simply deluxe-sized. I bet some nitpicky collectors will be angry becuase of this.


I wonder if the Dark Knight Returns Noir one will be this size or deluxe sized. I hope if this line continues this way they'll also release Dark Victory and Haunted Knight in this format

----------


## silkcuts

Seems like A4. It would be nice if DC keep it up with this format.

----------


## momaw

> I intend to pick up the 2 Geoff Johns omnibus of Green lantern next year. To understand the story, do I need to buy the Brightest day omnibus? Is it a good, necessary event to read? How is the binding on this one? As it is back to 50% off I might grab it if its worth it
> 
> Thanks!


It's absolutely irrelevant.

----------


## Pete Wisdom

Mostly because it happens after/spins out of second omnibus. It might be relevant to the third omni, but they could just include important BD bits (just select pages from about five issues) in the book as they were also by Johns.

----------


## Balakin

> Americans and your inches, feet and dozen other systems to measure length...


Inch is simple, one inch is 2,54 centimeters.
A foot is I think around 33 centimeters. 
Quite useful to remember these. Still don't know how to convert Fahrenheit to celsius though  :Big Grin:

----------


## danmar85

> Inch is simple, one inch is 2,54 centimeters.
> A foot is I think around 33 centimeters. 
> Quite useful to remember these. Still don't know how to convert Fahrenheit to celsius though


You don't have to guess.  Just multiply 2.54 x 12.  :EEK!:

----------


## TomSlick

> I wonder if the Dark Knight Returns Noir one will be this size or deluxe sized. I hope if this line continues this way they'll also release Dark Victory and Haunted Knight in this format


Didn't DC release some Sandman black and white hardcovers some time back with annotations? What size are those and are they considered Noir editions?

----------


## victorxd1999

> Didn't DC release some Sandman black and white hardcovers some time back with annotations? What size are those and are they considered Noir editions?


Yeah, the Sandman Annotated hc's. They are annotated by soemone who has also done other annotated books so I don't think it's part of the Noir editions. Plus, they're 12 inch tall and 12 inches wide.

----------


## Spirou

> Americans and your inches, feet and dozen other systems to measure length...


Found an oversized hand signed original sketch of this:
image.jpg :Cool:

----------


## pud333

> Haha, good work, Pud. 
> 
> It's weird having a size of DC book in between Deluxe and Absolute.





> Americans and your inches, feet and dozen other systems to measure length... 
> 
> All kidding aside, it's pretty weird there's a new format out there. What should we call it? Noir-sized?
> 
> BTW, great job with those pictures pud333!


No problem!  Yeah, it's strange that this book has its own size.  Will the Dark Knight Returns book be the same size?  Some of the solicits I've seen seem to suggest a regular deluxe.  Which is messed up.  Hopefully they stay consistent with this size and quality of Noir book.  It would suck to get TDKR as another DC mousetrap.

----------


## The_Dark_Knight

Because it hasn't been done in a while (and these are always fun), my top 5 unannounced omniboo wish list (in no particular order):

1) Swamp Thing by Moore
2) Flash by Waid
3) Detective by Dini
4) Flash vol 4 (the Barry Allen stuff) by Johns
5) Green Arrow by Grell

Honorable mentions:

1) No Man's Land
2) Action Comics by Morrison
3) Seven Soldiers by Morrison
4) Wonder Woman by Azzarello 
5) Aquaman by Johns

Wildstorm / Vertigo

1) Stormwatch by Ellis
2) Ex Machina
3) Fables
4) Hellblazer
5) Preacher

----------


## lvizzz

Yead I don't get why they haven't done nothing with Swamp Thing, this thing deserves special edition, two absoloutes maybe....

High hopes for Fables, it seems possible when they hit 150 issue. And Hellblazer! Hell yes, would like to read it, but I don't buy TPB's.

----------


## SJNeal

> 5) Green Arrow by Grell


I hate to complain (since DC isn't obligated to give us any reprints at all), but the the fact that they decided to start reprinting this material in the cheapest fashion possible is an absolute shame.  While omni's would be ideal, I'd have settled for large (12-16 issue) trades on higher quality paper; maybe recolored/restored covers?  Something like the new editions of _Hellblazer_ would have been nice; that way we could have gotten all of Grell's run in 6-8 volumes in a relatively short period of time. 

 At the rate they're going, I'd be shocked if this line of cheap, skinny trades made it another 2 volumes...  :Frown:

----------


## Mad Hatter

Swamp Thing by Moore and JLI/JLA by Giffen and DeMatteis are my most wanted DC omniboo. Also: Birds of Prey by Simone (or bulky tpbs), Secret Six by Simone, Jonah Hex Gray/Palmiotti, Gotham Central, JLA by Morrison, Suicide Squad by Ostrander, The Question by Denny O'Neil, Aquamna by Johns, Wonder Woman by Azzarello, Flash by Waid and Superman by Byrne.

Non-omniboo collections:
Batman by Grant/Breyfogle, Dixon/Nolan (same format as Batman by Moench and Jones), Paul Dini's 'Tec run, Aftershock/Road to NML TPB, new versions of Legacy and Contagion, Batgirl (Cassandra)

----------


## canadianaidan64

> 3) Fables


I don't see any need for fables omniboo when deluxe editions are so good. It would just be the same thing but with more gutter loss.

----------


## JohnHorus

> Inch is simple, one inch is 2,54 centimeters.
> A foot is I think around 33 centimeters. 
> Quite useful to remember these. Still don't know how to convert Fahrenheit to celsius though


I know how to convert it, just use Google and that's it. Still, I don't understand what is the 3/8 in 12 3/8. Those 3/8 are inches or another measurement system? In the metric system, if the number is not exact, you just put a comma and you add numbers one by one. For example: 32,4 and then 32,5, and then 32,6... 

I also never understood why you use two systems (feet and inches) at the same time to measure a person's height... Why don't you just use one?

----------


## SJNeal

> Non-omniboo collections:
> Batman by Grant/Breyfogle, Dixon/Nolan (same format as Batman by Moench and Jones), Paul Dini's 'Tec run, Aftershock/Road to NML TPB, *new versions of Legacy and Contagion*, Batgirl (Cassandra)


These (and _Cataclysm_) are on my wishlist also.  

After getting new editions of _Knightfall_, _BW: Murderer?_, _BW: Fugitive_, and_ No Man's Land_, I'm surprised we haven't seen these others solicited yet.

----------


## chicainery

> These (and _Cataclysm_) are on my wishlist also.  
> 
> After getting new editions of _Knightfall_, _BW: Murderer?_, _BW: Fugitive_, and_ No Man's Land_, I'm surprised we haven't seen these others solicited yet.


I saw a new edition of Cataclysm on Amazon.com set to be released in June. I also thought I saw this somewhere else, but didn't see it in the solicitations.

----------


## Mad Hatter

> These (and _Cataclysm_) are on my wishlist also.  
> 
> After getting new editions of _Knightfall_, _BW: Murderer?_, _BW: Fugitive_, and_ No Man's Land_, I'm surprised we haven't seen these others solicited yet.


Cataclysm showed up on the Edelweiss catalog a while ago:

Batman: Cataclysm (New Edition)   by Chuck Dixon, Jim Aparo (Illustrated by)
On Sale Date: June 16, 2015 9781401255152, 1401255159 $29.99 USD
DC Comics 464 pages

Written by legendary Bat-scribe Chuck Dixon, this classic BATMAN: CATACLYSM epic is now recollected in its entirety for the first time ever and leads directly into BATMAN: NO MAN’S LAND. Collects BATMAN #553-554, DETECTIVE COMICS #719-721, BATMAN: SHADOW OF THE BAT #73-74, NIGHTWING #19-20, AZRAEL #40, CATWOMAN #56-57, ROBIN #52-53, BATMAN CHRONICLES #12, BLACKGATE: ISLE OF MEN #1, HUNTRESS/SPOILER: BLUNT TRAUMA #1, BATMAN: ARKHAM ASYLUM: TALES OF MADNESS #1

It's already up on amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Batman-Catacly...tman+cataclysm

----------


## SJNeal

> I saw a new edition of Cataclysm on Amazon.com set to be released in June. I also thought I saw this somewhere else, but didn't see it in the solicitations.





> Cataclysm showed up on the Edelweiss catalog a while ago:
> 
> Batman: Cataclysm (New Edition)   by Chuck Dixon, Jim Aparo (Illustrated by)
> On Sale Date: June 16, 2015 9781401255152, 1401255159 $29.99 USD
> DC Comics 464 pages
> 
> Written by legendary Bat-scribe Chuck Dixon, this classic BATMAN: CATACLYSM epic is now recollected in its entirety for the first time ever and leads directly into BATMAN: NO MAN’S LAND. Collects BATMAN #553-554, DETECTIVE COMICS #719-721, BATMAN: SHADOW OF THE BAT #73-74, NIGHTWING #19-20, AZRAEL #40, CATWOMAN #56-57, ROBIN #52-53, BATMAN CHRONICLES #12, BLACKGATE: ISLE OF MEN #1, HUNTRESS/SPOILER: BLUNT TRAUMA #1, BATMAN: ARKHAM ASYLUM: TALES OF MADNESS #1
> 
> It's already up on amazon:
> ...


Nice!  

Not sure how I missed this, but I'm more confident now that we'll see reissues of _Contagion_ and _Legacy_...

----------


## Dayle88

> I know how to convert it, just use Google and that's it. Still, I don't understand what is the 3/8 in 12 3/8. Those 3/8 are inches or another measurement system? In the metric system, if the number is not exact, you just put a comma and you add numbers one by one. For example: 32,4 and then 32,5, and then 32,6... 
> 
> I also never understood why you use two systems (feet and inches) at the same time to measure a person's height... Why don't you just use one?


I know this isn't the place but I'll help you out: 12 inches in a foot so it is one system for height. Mixing two systems for height would be feet and centimetres or metres and inches. The 3/8 is a fraction of an inch so 12 and 4/8 would be 12 and a half inches. Same as 32.4 or 32.5 uses the decimal point, converted to a fraction 32.5 would be 32 and 5/10. When I started typing this it all felt simple, I see how it wouldn't be. We grow up with this in England so its a bit more natural. 

I'm half way through the Batman/Dredd hardcover, it's entertaining so far but not great. The cover makes me wish Mignola did a run on Batman

----------


## momaw

> I know how to convert it, just use Google and that's it. Still, I don't understand what is the 3/8 in 12 3/8. Those 3/8 are inches or another measurement system? In the metric system, if the number is not exact, you just put a comma and you add numbers one by one. For example: 32,4 and then 32,5, and then 32,6... 
> 
> I also never understood why you use two systems (feet and inches) at the same time to measure a person's height... Why don't you just use one?


You mean a point, for example 32.4 and then 32.5 and then 32.6...

You wacky Europeans and your weird commas.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

But seriously, how do you express a number like 1,967,428.25 (one million, nine hundred and sixty seven thousand, four hundred and twenty eight point two five) if you use commas to denote decimal places?  I work in finance and the difference between a decimal point and a comma is kind of a big deal.

----------


## ricardoramos

> Because it hasn't been done in a while (and these are always fun), my top 5 unannounced omniboo wish list (in no particular order


mine (5 not enough, sorry  :Stick Out Tongue:  )  :

Saga of the Swamp Thing Omnibus
Animal Man Omnibus vol. 2 (Animal Man (vol. 1) #27-63)
Animal Man by Jeff Lemire Omnibus
Hellblazer by Ennis Omnibus
Question by Dennis O'Neil Omnibus
JLI Omnibus
Justice League dark Omnibus
Midnighter omnibus (Midnighter: Killing Machine, Midnighter: Anthem, Midnighter: Assassin8, Grifter & Midnighter, Kev by garth ennis)

----------


## canadianaidan64

> You mean a point, for example 32.4 and then 32.5 and then 32.6...
> 
> You wacky Europeans and your weird commas. 
> 
> But seriously, how do you express a number like 1,967,428.25 (one million, nine hundred and sixty seven thousand, four hundred and twenty eight point two five) if you use commas to denote decimal places?  I work in finance and the difference between a decimal point and a comma is kind of a big deal.


Well at least here in Canada we're taught that you're not supposed to use commas in numbers, I think that's a uniquely american thing. So it would just be 1 967 428.25

----------


## momaw

> Well at least here in Canada we're taught that you're not supposed to use commas in numbers, I think that's a uniquely american thing. So it would just be 1 967 *428,25*.


But you just used a comma in a number  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheTemp

> Well at least here in Canada we're taught that you're not supposed to use commas in numbers, I think that's a uniquely american thing. So it would just be 1 967 428,25.


I'm canadian and I was always shown with commas in numbers lol

----------


## titansupes

> *Swamp Thing by Moore* and JLI/JLA by Giffen and DeMatteis are my most wanted DC omniboo. Also: Birds of Prey by Simone (or bulky tpbs), Secret Six by Simone, Jonah Hex Gray/Palmiotti, *Gotham Central, JLA by Morrison,* Suicide Squad by Ostrander, The Question by Denny O'Neil,* Aquamna by Johns, Wonder Woman by Azzarello, Flash by Waid and Superman by Byrne.
> *
> 
> 
> Non-omniboo collections:
> Batman by Grant/Breyfogle, Dixon/Nolan (same format as Batman by Moench and Jones), Paul Dini's 'Tec run, Aftershock/Road to NML TPB, new versions of Legacy and Contagion, Batgirl (Cassandra)


These are such solid lists. The bolded are the ones I'd definitely get, with Suicide Squad and BoP being possibilities.




> Cataclysm showed up on the Edelweiss catalog a while ago:
> 
> Batman: Cataclysm (New Edition)   by Chuck Dixon, Jim Aparo (Illustrated by)
> On Sale Date: June 16, 2015 9781401255152, 1401255159 $29.99 USD
> DC Comics 464 pages
> 
> Written by legendary Bat-scribe Chuck Dixon, this classic BATMAN: CATACLYSM epic is now recollected in its entirety for the first time ever and leads directly into BATMAN: NO MAN’S LAND. Collects BATMAN #553-554, DETECTIVE COMICS #719-721, BATMAN: SHADOW OF THE BAT #73-74, NIGHTWING #19-20, AZRAEL #40, CATWOMAN #56-57, ROBIN #52-53, BATMAN CHRONICLES #12, BLACKGATE: ISLE OF MEN #1, HUNTRESS/SPOILER: BLUNT TRAUMA #1, BATMAN: ARKHAM ASYLUM: TALES OF MADNESS #1
> 
> It's already up on amazon:
> ...


I didn't know this was on Amazon already. Excellent!

----------


## Bri

So Chuck Dixon wrote the entire  Batman Cataclysm cross-over? Wow. He was always a very prolific writer, and having one writer on a cross-over should prevent continuity mix-ups. Side note for all Dixon fans. If you haven't picked up his Airboy collections from IDW you really should. These are great, action-packed comics, with some great art by Stan Woch.

----------


## Johnatellodi

Can someone please tell me whether the Batman Black Glove Deluxe and RIP Deluxe hardcovers have SEWN or GlUED binding? Thanks a lot.     Also, all Absolutes are sewn, correct?

----------


## danmar85

> I know how to convert it, just use Google and that's it. Still, I don't understand what is the 3/8 in 12 3/8. Those 3/8 are inches or another measurement system? In the metric system, if the number is not exact, you just put a comma and you add numbers one by one. For example: 32,4 and then 32,5, and then 32,6... 
> 
> I also never understood why you use two systems (feet and inches) at the same time to measure a person's height... Why don't you just use one?


 A few people have answered, but I'll give it a shot as well.  

In your example, 32 = Centimeters and .5 = Millimeters, thus 32.5.  On your measuring tape it would show a Centimeter with smaller denominations marked within it, which would be your Millimeters.  BUT once you  reach 100 Centimeters you'll equal that to a Meter.


For us if we say 7 3/4" it'll be 7 = Inches  and 3/4 = 75% of an inch or .75 on an inch.  It becomes more complicated because our small denominations don't have proper names like your Millimeter does.  On our measuring tapes, it would show Inches with smaller denominations marked within that as 1/16 increments.  If you can round it up we do.  So 7 2/16" = 7 1/8" or  7  4/16" = 7 1/4" or 7 8/16" = 7 1/2".  BUT once you reach 12 Inches it equals 1 Foot And if you reach 3 Feet it equals 1 Yard.  I know, it's overly complicated compared to the Metric system.  It's also important to note the ' vs ".  ' means we're measuring in Feet and " means we're measuring in Inches.  


I feel bad because we've gone WAY off-topic.

----------


## canadianaidan64

Dc deluxes are all glued. Absolutes are combination sewn/glued.

----------


## aquitaine

> Well at least here in Canada we're taught that you're not supposed to use commas in numbers, I think that's a uniquely american thing. So it would just be 1 967 428.25


Which bizarro Canada do you live in where people are taught that form of crazy?  Surely not the one I'm living in.  Everyone I know here in Ontario would type that number 1,967,428.25.  The way you marked it doesn't even make sense since there is no way to tell if you are referring to different numbers as a set, or as one whole number.  The accountant in me just cringes at anyone thinking that it is remotely acceptable to type a number that way.




> I'm canadian and I was always shown with commas in numbers lol


Whew, I was starting to wonder if I had somehow entered a strange alternate dimension Canada-land.

----------


## aquitaine

> I also never understood why you use two systems (feet and inches) at the same time to measure a person's height... Why don't you just use one?


Feet and Inches are no more 'two systems' than meters and centimeters are 'two systems'.  12 inches = a foot.  It's the same system.

----------


## danmar85

I'm mostly a DC animated fan since I never got into the comics side of it.  My Top 3 (I know it's sad I can't come up with 5) most wanted series in Omnibus format.

Technically all Vertigo titles.

1) Hellblazer
2) Astro City
3) Ex Machina

----------


## victorxd1999

> Which bizarro Canada do you live in where people are taught that form of crazy?  Surely not the one I'm living in.  Everyone I know here in Ontario would type that number 1,967,428.25.  The way you marked it doesn't even make sense since there is no way to tell if you are referring to different numbers as a set, or as one whole number.  The accountant in me just cringes at anyone thinking that it is remotely acceptable to type a number that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Whew, I was starting to wonder if I had somehow entered a strange alternate dimension Canada-land.


I don't know if it's the norm in Holland or if I'm an outcast but I would write it as 1.967.428,25.

----------


## MartinNL

> I don't know if it's the norm in Holland or if I'm an outcast but I would write it as 1.967.428,25.


That is the norm here and in pretty much all of mainland Europe if I'm not mistaken.

----------


## ShooCat

> That is the norm here and in pretty much all of mainland Europe if I'm not mistaken.


You're not. Same here.

----------


## Balakin

> *I'm mostly a DC animated fan* since I never got into the comics side of it.  My Top 3 (*I know it's sad* I can't come up with 5) most wanted series in Omnibus format.
> 
> Technically all Vertigo titles.
> 
> 1) Hellblazer
> 2) Astro City
> 3) Ex Machina


It's not sad. I think the DCAU is the best possible version of the DCU (my love for Batman mostly comes from the animated universe, not from the comics). A recommendation if you don't mind: If you are a fan of JLU I think you should try Morrison's JLA run. I found a lot of similarities.

----------


## victorxd1999

My list :
1. Gotham Central
2. Spectre by Ostrander
3. Swamp Thing by Moore
4. Green Arrow by Grell
5. JL by Giffen and DeMatteis

Runner ups:
Suicide squad and Hawkworld by Ostrander
Secret Six by Simone
JLA by Morrison
Question by Denny O'Neil
Aquaman by Johns
Batman by Rucka
Batman by Brubaker
And a whole lot more

----------


## danmar85

> It's not sad. I think the DCAU is the best possible version of the DCU (my love for Batman mostly comes from the animated universe, not from the comics). A recommendation if you don't mind: *If you are a fan of JLU I think you should try Morrison's JLA run. I found a lot of similarities*.


Thanks, I'll keep it in mind if I ever want to delve into the series.

There's also the comic that's continued the JLU universe since the animated series ended, but I'm assuming you knew of it already.

----------


## Balakin

> Thanks, I'll keep it in mind if I ever want to delve into the series.
> 
> There's also the comic that's continued the JLU universe since the animated series ended, but I'm assuming you knew of it already.


I've read a few which was about the DCAU but those didn't have any ongoing plot (like the cartoons had), but there were some high profile writers on it (For example: Dan Slott).
I'm not a big fan of these tv show spin offs and outside of Buffy haven't read any. 
Morrison's JLA is really good for a DC newbie, it is very self contained (there are one or two continuity things, but nothing major) and straight forward compared to other Morrison books.

----------


## Whenitmatters

My computer is finally fixed, and read the last 10 or so pages from each forum. I feel so behind. Anyways I have a question about the DCU. I want to start reading the Flash. I watched the pilot episode on the CW, and liked his appearances in the New 52 Justice League vol 1. I want to know which collected edition should i start with first, the Geoff Johns run or the new 52 run? I'm probably  going to test out the new 52 Aquaman run as well. I keep hearing it has an underrated story and seeing how there is a movie being made about it I would like to know anyone' s thoughts about it before I spend the money.

----------


## victorxd1999

> My computer is finally fixed, and read the last 10 or so pages from each forum. I feel so behind. Anyways I have a question about the DCU. I want to start reading the Flash. I watched the pilot episode on the CW, and liked his appearances in the New 52 Justice League vol 1. I want to know which collected edition should i start with first, the Geoff Johns run or the new 52 run? I'm probably  going to test out the new 52 Aquaman run as well. I keep hearing it has an underrated story and seeing how there is a movie being made about it I would like to know anyone' s thoughts about it before I spend the money.


For the Flash Johns' run is a good begin point, though it's nor Barry Allen in the suit but Wally West. Aquaman by Johns is also very good, you should definitely try that. You might also dig up some good JL runs like JLA by Morrison for both Flash and Aquaman. The New 52 Flash run has some awesome art with a good enough story, it does feature Barry Allen.

----------


## ricardoramos

> My list :
> 1. Gotham Central
> 2. Spectre by Ostrander
> 3. Swamp Thing by Moore
> 4. Green Arrow by Grell
> 5. JL by Giffen and DeMatteis
> 
> Runner ups:
> Suicide squad and Hawkworld by Ostrander
> ...


Agreed! the O'neil Question run was f$%n great! 
what happened to the character nowadays?

----------


## victorxd1999

> Agreed! the O'neil Question run was f$%n great! 
> what happened to the character nowadays?


He's a sinner who is damned to roam the earth for a crime he committed now in the New 52. I liked the old version more

----------


## Balakin

> For the Flash Johns' run is a good begin point, though it's nor Barry Allen in the suit but Wally West. Aquaman by Johns is also very good, you should definitely try that. You might also dig up some good JL runs like JLA by Morrison for both Flash and Aquaman. The New 52 Flash run has some awesome art with a good enough story, it does feature Barry Allen.


pretty much my advice too.

----------


## Balakin

> He's a sinner who is damned to roam the earth for a crime he committed now in the New 52. I liked the old version more


he is what now? I thought that's the Phantom Stranger. Last time I checked the Question was a street level vigilante detective. (I think I just gonna rewatch the JLU episodes involving the Question because he was plain awesome in those).

----------


## TomSlick

> He's a sinner who is damned to roam the earth for a crime he committed now in the New 52. I liked the old version more



Whaaat???
What a waste of a character.
I loved the Denny O'Neil stuff although it got kind of silly toward the very end.

----------


## canadianaidan64

> Which bizarro Canada do you live in where people are taught that form of crazy?  Surely not the one I'm living in.  Everyone I know here in Ontario would type that number 1,967,428.25.  The way you marked it doesn't even make sense since there is no way to tell if you are referring to different numbers as a set, or as one whole number.  The accountant in me just cringes at anyone thinking that it is remotely acceptable to type a number that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Whew, I was starting to wonder if I had somehow entered a strange alternate dimension Canada-land.


Taken from the Translation Bureau's website ( run by the government of Canada):

_The Canadian Metric Practice Guide (CAN/CSA-Z234.1-89) of the Canadian Standards Association specifies that groups of three numerals (triads) shall be separated by a space, except in the case of monetary values. It advises against the use of commas as separators. Although both commas and spaces are still widely used in Canada, The Canadian Style recommends that, except in financial documents, a space be used instead of a comma.
_

So you were right, in finances you would use a comma, but in all other applications you would just use a space.

----------


## canadianaidan64

> Feet and Inches are no more 'two systems' than meters and centimeters are 'two systems'.  12 inches = a foot.  It's the same system.




He's right though. My height in imperial measurments would be displayed as 6'1", no 73", where as in metric measurements I would be 183cm, not 1m83cm.

----------


## victorxd1999

> he is what now? I thought that's the Phantom Stranger. Last time I checked the Question was a street level vigilante detective. (I think I just gonna rewatch the JLU episodes involving the Question because he was plain awesome in those).


 Phantom Stranger, the Question and Pandora are all part of the "trinity of sin". I must say altough I don't like that they've turned Question into such a different character most stories which involved the Trinity of Sin were pretty good.

Here is the scene where the Question turns into the Question

----------


## TomSlick

Not trying to be a dick or anything but can we take the math classes to another thread.

----------


## TomSlick

> Phantom Stranger, the Question and Pandora are all part of the "trinity of sin". I must say altough I don't like that they've turned Question into such a different character most stories which involved the Trinity of Sin were pretty good.
> 
> Here is the scene where the Question turns into the Question


They should have just left him dead. This is the problem - one of many - with the "new" 52 is that is seems like DC just HAS to do something, make changes, to certain characters that were doing fine already (Tim Drake, the Question, etc.)

----------


## Balakin

> Phantom Stranger, the Question and Pandora are all part of the "trinity of sin". I must say altough I don't like that they've turned Question into such a different character most stories which involved the Trinity of Sin were pretty good.
> 
> Here is the scene where the Question turns into the Question


so based on these 2 pages he is mute too?
Is the art Ivan Reis? His style starts to look like late Neal Adams.

----------


## The_Dark_Knight

> They should have just left him dead. This is the problem - one of many - with the "new" 52 is that is seems like DC just HAS to do something, make changes, to certain characters that were doing fine already (Tim Drake, the Question, etc.)


I totally agree, but I can't help thinking that those reading DC in the mid-80s felt and said the same thing about the post-Crisis changes. Now here we are and post-Crisis DCU ('86-'11 I think) is "my" DCU and I'm complaining about change in the N52 era. Guess what's old is new again.

I'd be curious to hear from any of our members who were reading back pre-Crisis and have them compare and contrast fandom's reactions to the post-Crisis changes with modern fandom's reactions to N52 changes.

----------


## victorxd1999

> so based on these 2 pages he is mute too?
> Is the art Ivan Reis? His style starts to look like late Neal Adams.


No, he isn't mute, he talks normally. The issue (Free comic book day 2012) is drawn by 6 different artists including Reis, but I don't know if these were the Reis panels or not. Check this for more on the Trinity of Sin
http://www.comicbookresources.com/?p...ticle&id=38519

----------


## TomSlick

> I totally agree, but I can't help thinking that those reading DC in the mid-80s felt and said the same thing about the post-Crisis changes. Now here we are and post-Crisis DCU ('86-'11 I think) is "my" DCU and I'm complaining about change in the N52 era. Guess what's old is new again.
> 
> I'd be curious to hear from any of our members who were reading back pre-Crisis and have them compare and contrast fandom's reactions to the post-Crisis changes with modern fandom's reactions to N52 changes.


He was a Charlton character before the mid-80s stuff, but I don't know much about the character prior to pre-crisis, and I'm not sure if there was a change. Could have been. I don't know.

I do, however, know that if you can't make a change for the better, then you probably shouldn't do it. LOL. And the New 52 change for the Question falls - imho - in that category.

----------


## victorxd1999

> I totally agree, but I can't help thinking that those reading DC in the mid-80s felt and said the same thing about the post-Crisis changes. Now here we are and post-Crisis DCU ('86-'11 I think) is "my" DCU and I'm complaining about change in the N52 era. Guess what's old is new again.
> 
> I'd be curious to hear from any of our members who were reading back pre-Crisis and have them compare and contrast fandom's reactions to the post-Crisis changes with modern fandom's reactions to N52 changes.


I've heard from some people that people are more pissed off at the New 52 because while CoIE rebooted a lot of things, it was mostly done very carefully and most things that worked were kept while the things that didn't were changed, where as the New 52 has also changed a lot of good stuff, far more good stuff than CoIE did. For example Deathstroke: they changed the whole character and severed all the great links he had with other characters (he hasn't even met Dick Grayson). Same with Black Canary, the Question, Martian Manhunter and so many other things. And perhaps the worst thing is that the New 52 has made some stuff even more convoluted,  while it was supposed to make things simpler. That said, I'm not a New 52 hater, these are just the facts that I see

----------


## Balakin

> I totally agree, but I can't help thinking that those reading DC in the mid-80s felt and said the same thing about the post-Crisis changes. Now here we are and post-Crisis DCU ('86-'11 I think) is "my" DCU and I'm complaining about change in the N52 era. Guess what's old is new again.
> 
> I'd be curious to hear from any of our members who were reading back pre-Crisis and have them compare and contrast fandom's reactions to the post-Crisis changes with modern fandom's reactions to N52 changes.


But CoIE happened because everything was a mess without a strong sense of continuity if I'm not mistaken. There were some stuff which got rebooted but it wasn't just a sales boost, it happened for contunity and story reasons too. 
I wasn't there so maybe I'm mistaken.
On the other hand the New52 threw out decades of continuity on the window (yes, there were a lot of continuity, but it wasn't a big mess, there were just a lot of stuff to read through, some better than others), made changes for change's sake and tried to shove gimmick after gimmick down on our throats. (and don't get me started on the inconsistencies).

----------


## drd

> I've read a few which was about the DCAU but those didn't have any ongoing plot (like the cartoons had), but there were some high profile writers on it (For example: Dan Slott).


The digital first ______ Beyond (Batman, Superman, Justice League) series are a direct continuation of the DCAU (Batman Beyond and Justice League Unlimited are the same universe) and have ongoing storylines. I pick them up in TPB format and they are amazing. 

Reading list:

*Batman*
Batman Beyond - 10,000 ClownsBatman Beyond - Batgirl Beyond(November 2014) Batman Beyond 2.0 - Rewired 

*Justice League*
Justice League Beyond - Konstriction (This touches on some of the lingering plot threads from the end of JLU with Apokolips)Justice League Beyond - In Gods We TrustJustice League Beyond - Power Struggle(March 2015)Batman Beyond - Justice Lords Beyond (This was originally a Justice League digital series but when it went to print it became Batman issues)

*Superman*
Superman Beyond - Man of Tomorrow (Also includes Superman/Batman Annual #4)

----------


## Balakin

> The digital first ______ Beyond (Batman, Superman, Justice League) series are a direct continuation of the DCAU (Batman Beyond and Justice League Unlimited are the same universe) and have ongoing storylines. I pick them up in TPB format and they are amazing. 
> 
> Reading list:
> 
> *Batman*
> Batman Beyond - 10,000 ClownsBatman Beyond - Batgirl Beyond(November 2014) Batman Beyond 2.0 - Rewired 
> 
> *Justice League*
> Justice League Beyond - Konstriction (This touches on some of the lingering plot threads from the end of JLU with Apokolips)Justice League Beyond - In Gods We TrustJustice League Beyond - Power Struggle(March 2015)Batman Beyond - Justice Lords Beyond (This was originally a Justice League digital series but when it went to print it became Batman issues)
> ...


Thanks! Somehow I forgot about the Beyond part of the AU. I heard good things about these titles, I will put them on my "list".

----------


## Whenitmatters

> For the Flash Johns' run is a good begin point, though it's nor Barry Allen in the suit but Wally West. Aquaman by Johns is also very good, you should definitely try that. You might also dig up some good JL runs like JLA by Morrison for both Flash and Aquaman. The New 52 Flash run has some awesome art with a good enough story, it does feature Barry Allen.


Thanks for the reply. If i start with the Geoff  flash run do i get the omnibus or do i get rebirth first? Or rebirth is included in the omnibus?

----------


## victorxd1999

> Thanks for the reply. If i start with the Geoff  flash run do i get the omnibus or do i get rebirth first? Or rebirth is included in the omnibus?


Rebirth was written after Johns' first run (Johns first wrote a long, acclaimed run with Wally West. After a few years he wrote Rebirth to bring back Barry and then did a second run which was less good than his first run). Just get the 3 omnibi and you'll be fine

----------


## Whenitmatters

> Rebirth was written after Johns' first run (Johns first wrote a long, acclaimed run with Wally West. After a few years he wrote Rebirth to bring back Barry and then did a second run which was less good than his first run). Just get the 3 omnibi and you'll be fine


once again thanks. I hope I'm not asking too many questions but would you also recommend the new 52 batman and robin or stay away. I'm trying to put my shopping cart together and want to test out other characters in the universe besides batman. I enjoyed gail simone's batgirl so i already put vol 2-4 in my cart, I'm also purchasing batman vol 5. I like some superman only if it is an elseworlds/one shot tale like red son (read that yesterday) but I'm not that much of fan , and lastly I want to purchase Forever Evil. Do I have to read the rest of Justice League to understand this story or is it standalone. Once again thank you for your advice, I really appreciate it.

----------


## JohnHorus

> You mean a point, for example 32.4 and then 32.5 and then 32.6...
> 
> You wacky Europeans and your weird commas. 
> 
> But seriously, how do you express a number like 1,967,428.25 (one million, nine hundred and sixty seven thousand, four hundred and twenty eight point two five) if you use commas to denote decimal places?  I work in finance and the difference between a decimal point and a comma is kind of a big deal.


I'm not European, I'm from Argentina in South America. Then again, here we also use a comma for the decimal mark and a point to separate thousands. 1,967,428.25 over here is 1.967.428,25. Still, it's a pretty simple difference. Where some countries use a comma we use a point and vice versa. 

By the way, thanks for all the explanations about the use of fractions and inches!

----------


## JohnHorus

> once again thanks. I hope I'm not asking too many questions but would you also recommend the new 52 batman and robin or stay away. I'm trying to put my shopping cart together and want to test out other characters in the universe besides batman. I enjoyed gail simone's batgirl so i already put vol 2-4 in my cart, I'm also purchasing batman vol 5. I like some superman only if it is an elseworlds/one shot tale like red son (read that yesterday) but I'm not that much of fan , and lastly I want to purchase Forever Evil. Do I have to read the rest of Justice League to understand this story or is it standalone. Once again thank you for your advice, I really appreciate it.


You might need to read some JL issues before Forever Evil, specially the Trinity War crossover. 

Personally, I really like Batman and Robin. It pretty much is a sequel of Grant Morrison's Batman, you expect a lot of over the top moments and, specially, vehicles. There a few mediocre issues, but also some really excellent ones. Issues #8 and #18 are my favorite New 52 Batman issues. And the annuals are pretty awesome too.

----------


## TomSlick

> I've heard from some people that people are more pissed off at the New 52 because while CoIE rebooted a lot of things, it was mostly done very carefully and most things that worked were kept while the things that didn't were changed, where as the New 52 has also changed a lot of good stuff, far more good stuff than CoIE did. For example Deathstroke: they changed the whole character and severed all the great links he had with other characters (he hasn't even met Dick Grayson). Same with Black Canary, the Question, Martian Manhunter and so many other things. And perhaps the worst thing is that the New 52 has made some stuff even more convoluted,  while it was supposed to make things simpler. That said, I'm not a New 52 hater, these are just the facts that I see


Don't even get me started on the abomination/abortion that is Green Arrow. Damn that was just awful. Lemire tried to fix it a little bit and just as he got going he's now left the title. Which means I've dropped it for a second time.




> once again thanks. I hope I'm not asking too many questions but would you also recommend the new 52 batman and robin or stay away. I'm trying to put my shopping cart together and want to test out other characters in the universe besides batman. I enjoyed gail simone's batgirl so i already put vol 2-4 in my cart, I'm also purchasing batman vol 5. I like some superman only if it is an elseworlds/one shot tale like red son (read that yesterday) but I'm not that much of fan , and lastly I want to purchase Forever Evil. Do I have to read the rest of Justice League to understand this story or is it standalone. Once again thank you for your advice, I really appreciate it.


Tomasi's Batman and Robin series is in my opinion the best Batman title out today. This guy knows how to write characters and plots that make sense.

----------


## victorxd1999

> once again thanks. I hope I'm not asking too many questions but would you also recommend the new 52 batman and robin or stay away. I'm trying to put my shopping cart together and want to test out other characters in the universe besides batman. I enjoyed gail simone's batgirl so i already put vol 2-4 in my cart, I'm also purchasing batman vol 5. I like some superman only if it is an elseworlds/one shot tale like red son (read that yesterday) but I'm not that much of fan , and lastly I want to purchase Forever Evil. Do I have to read the rest of Justice League to understand this story or is it standalone. Once again thank you for your advice, I really appreciate it.


I have only read vol 1 of Batman and Robin from the New 52 and that was pretty entertaining. I heard it keeps that level through out the series but I could be wrong (I do know #18 was highly acclaimed, it follows the repurcussions of Death of the Family). Forever Evil was set up by Trinity War, but you can also choose to Google that part if you wish. The rest of JL isn't really necessary though the storyline that came before Trinity War, Throne of Atlantis, was very good. 

By getting into new characters do you mean New 52 only or also pre-new 52? Here are my faves of the New 52 either way:
Swamp Thing by Snyder and by Soule (Snyder started out on the title, he started pretty damn good but it went downhill during Rotworld, a crossover with Animal Man.  Soule picked it up after Rotworld (vol 4) and it has been pure awesomeness so far.)
Animal Man (the whole series is by Lemire. Like Swamp Thing it goes downhill during Rotworld but picks the pace back up again after it)
Green arrow by Lemire (trade vol 4 through 6. This my shared number 1 favorite comic from the New 52, it's great!)
Wonder Woman by Azzarello (the other favorite of mine. It just ended. This is a very different take on a WW comic. It's an awesome tapestry of Greek mythology given a modern take, every Greek mythology fan should pick it up)
Earth 2 by Robinson 
Red Lanterns by Soule (from halfway the 4th trade)


Good elseworld/one shot Superman tales are:
Whatever Happened to the man of tomorrow?
All-Star Superman
Kingdom Come 
Start with those.

If you need any more help just say the word.

----------


## victorxd1999

> Don't even get me started on the abomination/abortion that is Green Arrow. Damn that was just awful. Lemire tried to fix it a little bit and just as he got going he's now left the title. Which means I've dropped it for a second time.
> 
> 
> 
> Tomasi's Batman and Robin series is in my opinion the best Batman title out today. This guy knows how to write characters and plots that make sense.


Yeah, I hated it when Lemire left GA. He was like Johns was to Green Lantern, he could build a great mythology for Green Arrow and he was if it wasn't for Dc trying to make GA more like Arrow he could do even more than he already did. Plus, Lemire was probably one of the first writers who gave Ollie some good rogues, that was always the weakness of the GA series but Lemire's new takes on Count Vertigo, Richard Dragon, Red Dart and Killer Moth were just amazing.

We need an OHC of Lemire's run

----------


## lvizzz

> once again thanks. I hope I'm not asking too many questions but would you also recommend the new 52 batman and robin or stay away. I'm trying to put my shopping cart together and want to test out other characters in the universe besides batman. I enjoyed gail simone's batgirl so i already put vol 2-4 in my cart, I'm also purchasing batman vol 5. I like some superman only if it is an elseworlds/one shot tale like red son (read that yesterday) but I'm not that much of fan , and lastly I want to purchase Forever Evil. Do I have to read the rest of Justice League to understand this story or is it standalone. Once again thank you for your advice, I really appreciate it.



Yeah, I would recommend Batman from Snyder, personally he's my favourite modern creator, I even follow him on Twitter and that means something wink wink. I have all HC's of Batman, great stories, great art, buy it man. Batman and Robin is also good, maybe not as good as Snyder's Batman, but pretty awesome and this 'silent' issue is fantastic. Batgirl was a suprise for me, didn't expect such a good title about some girl in bat costume.

 Consider Batwoman as a next purchase, Williams' art is amazing, never seen something like it before. Story, on the other hand, is mediocre, at best, but still I would recommend. Williams needs some special threatment, OHC or omnibus or absolute - where the hell is that Promethea omnibus?! I know, he's working on Sandman and taking his time.

Can't help with Sup, I have only absolute Kingdom Come, would like to buy Red Son HC, but can't find it in decent price.

----------


## Johnatellodi

Someone mentioned that all DC Deluxe hardcovers are sewn, but the invisibles deluxe sure looks glued.

----------


## victorxd1999

> Someone mentioned that all DC Deluxe hardcovers are sewn, but the invisibles deluxe sure looks glued.


Huh? Who mentioned that? Almost all Dc deluxes are glued

----------


## danmar85

> Someone mentioned that all DC Deluxe hardcovers are sewn, but the invisibles deluxe sure looks glued.






> Dc deluxes are all glued. Absolutes are combination sewn/glued.



Did you read this post and get it reversed in your mind?

----------


## TomSlick

> Yeah, I hated it when Lemire left GA. He was like Johns was to Green Lantern, he could build a great mythology for Green Arrow and he was if it wasn't for Dc trying to make GA more like Arrow he could do even more than he already did. Plus, Lemire was probably one of the first writers who gave Ollie some good rogues, that was always the weakness of the GA series but Lemire's new takes on Count Vertigo, Richard Dragon, Red Dart and Killer Moth were just amazing.
> 
> We need an OHC of Lemire's run



Agreed on all points. I read the first six issues of the series and dropped it. I really wanted to end it at issue 3, but I gave it an arc. I heard Ann Nocenti took over and since I have never read anything she's written -Daredevil included - that I liked, I didn't bother to pick it up again. Then along comes Lemire. This guy is great. Turned chicken shit into chicken soup (I don't like Shado's new history, but what can you do when you've de-aged Ollie 15-20 years?). 

When he left, though, so did I. 

But, I'm pretty happy he's taking over Hawkeye. I'll be picking up that book when he starts! Maybe we'll see some of the same bow-slinging themes there that we could have seen with GA.

----------


## Johnatellodi

> Did you read this post and get it reversed in your mind?


I'm embarrassed.  Anyways, now we all have extra clarification, hehe.

Also, this news deeply saddens me. Perhaps, I did not want to believe it.

----------


## Pete Wisdom

> So Chuck Dixon wrote the entire  Batman Cataclysm cross-over?


No, not even half of it. Doug Moench, Alan Grant, Devin Grayson and Denny O'Neil wrote other parts.

----------


## Balakin

> I'm embarrassed.  Anyways, now we all have extra clarification, hehe.
> 
> Also, this news deeply saddens me. Perhaps, I did not want to believe it.


Looking at the bright side, the deluxes are not that thick that the glued binding gonna bother you and I have only one absolute (ASS) but I didn't have any problem with its binding when I read it.

----------


## Brian

I don't have a copy of it myself (yet), but it looks like Fables Deluxe Vol 9 has an element of sewn binding to it. Instead of being a block of pages glued to the crash, which is in turn glued to the spine, it looks like there are signatures sewn into the crash (which is still glued to the spine). I think this is how Marvel is doing their OHCs at the moment, but I don't have a copy of Vol 9 yet to do a comparison.

----------


## dern

I'll add that Batman Noir: The Long Halloween has great sewn binding. Hopefully this is the start of a trend.

----------


## TomSlick

> No, not even half of it. Doug Moench, Alan Grant, Devin Grayson and Denny O'Neil wrote other parts.


Yeah, Dixon was too busy writing 10 years worth of Robin and Nightwing.
Man, he was a solid storyteller.

----------


## Johnatellodi

> Looking at the bright side, the deluxes are not that thick that the glued binding gonna bother you and I have only one absolute (ASS) but I didn't have any problem with its binding when I read it.


Bright side is good,

I'm mostly worried about the life span of these books, but I suppose a professional book mender could always improve them should they fall apart.

----------


## Kalitarix

The announced HCs from this months solicitations:

*ASTRO CITY: PRIVATE LIVES HC*
Written by KURT BUSIEK
Art by BRENT ANDERSON and GRAHAM NOLAN
Cover by ALEX ROSS
On sale MARCH 11 • 176 pg, FC, $24.99 US
In these tales from ASTRO CITY #11-16, get to know the assistant to one of Astro City’s newest and most powerful mystic heroes, the Silver Adept. Plus, we take a look at the Gentleman Bandit as he continues his life of well-dressed crime as a member of the Menagerie Gang, and meet the proprietor of a roadside killer-robot sanctuary and museum. But the Broken Man isn’t done with our town yet, and he spies on both the Dancing Master and Starbright – a teen super hero whose destiny is entwined with that of his greatest foe!

*BATMAN: THE DARK KNIGHT UNWRAPPED BY DAVID FINCH*
DELUXE EDITION HC
Written by DAVID FINCH, GRANT MORRISON, PAUL JENKINS and JUDD WINICK
Art and cover by DAVID FINCH
On sale MARCH 25 • 288 pg, B&W, 7.0625” x 10.875”, $34.99 US
This fantastic unwrapped collection features tales of the Dark Knight written and pencilled by superstar artist David Finch from the pages of BATMAN: THE DARK KNIGHT #1-3, BATMAN: THE RETURN #1 and BATMAN: THE DARK KNIGHT Vol. 2 #1-7 and 9, all in pencil form.

*BATMAN ‘66 MEETS THE GREEN HORNET HC*
Written by KEVIN SMITH and RALPH GARMAN
Art by TY TEMPLETON
Cover by ALEX ROSS
On sale MARCH 18 • 144 pg, FC, $22.99 US
Superstar filmmaker Kevin Smith and actor/comedian Ralph Garman reunite Batman, The Green Hornet, Robin and Kato! But what could force these rivals to join forces? How about the deadly team of General Gumm and The Joker! Don’t miss this hardcover collecting the 6-issue miniseries. Copublished with Dynamite.

*BATMAN ADVENTURES: MAD LOVE DELUXE EDITION HC*
Written by PAUL DINI and BRUCE TIMM
Art and cover by BRUCE TIMM
On sale MARCH 18 • 96 pg, FC, 7.0625” x 10.875”, $17.99 US
Written and drawn by the masterminds behind Batman: The Animated Series, Paul Dini and Bruce Timm, this epic reveals the origins of Harley Quinn as she proves her love to The Joker by trying to eliminate the Dark Knight on her own! Now in a deluxe format with exclusive extras and bonus material!

*JUSTICE LEAGUE UNITED VOL. 1: JUSTICE LEAGUE CANADA HC*
Written by JEFF LEMIRE
Art by MIKE McKONE and JED DOUGHTERTY
Cover by MIKE McKONE
On sale MARCH 4 • 192 pg, FC, $24.99 US
In the aftermath of FOREVER EVIL, Adam Strange is caught up in an adventure across the far reaches of the cosmos that will unite an unexpected team of heroes including Supergirl, Hawkman, Green Arrow, Stargirl, Martian Manhunter and Animal Man – but if they’re on the team, who exactly is Canadian? And don’t miss the debut of the young Canadian hero known as Miiyahbin! It’s all here in stories from JLU #0-4, JUSTICE LEAGUE: FUTURES END #1 and JUSTICE LEAGUE UNITED: FUTURES END #1!

*OCEAN/ORBITER DELUXE EDITION HC*
Written by WARREN ELLIS
Art by COLLEEN DORAN, CHRIS SPROUSE and KARL STORY
Cover TBD
On sale MARCH 18 • 264 pg, FC, 7.0625” x 10.875” $29.99 US • MATURE READERS
Two classic science fiction epics written by Warren Ellis are collected together for the first time! In OCEAN #1-6, U.N. weapons inspector Nathan Kane must learn what lies under Europa’s half-mile-thick mantle of ice. And in the original graphic novel ORBITER, a long-missing space shuttle crash lands on Earth to unlock a mystery that will unfold deep in outer space.

*ORION BY WALTER SIMONSON OMNIBUS EDITION HC*
Written by WALTER SIMONSON and others
Art by WALTER SIMONSON, FRANK MILLER, JIM LEE and others
Cover by WALTER SIMONSON
On sale MARCH 25 • 688 pg, FC, $75.00 US
Legendary writer/artist Walter Simonson takes on Jack Kirby’s Fourth World! These tales star the heroes and villains of the Fourth World as Darkseid seeks the Anti-Life Equation and Orion battles to stop him! Collects ORION #1-25 and stories from JACK KIRBY’S FOURTH WORLD #9-11 and 13!

*SHAZAM!: A CELEBRATION OF 75 YEARS HC*
Written by OTTO BINDER, DENNIS O’NEIL, GEOFF JOHNS and others
Art by C.C. BECK, KURT SCHAFFENBERGER, GARY FRANK and others
Cover ALEX ROSS
On sale MARCH 4 • 400 pg, FC, $39.99 US
DC Comics celebrates the World’s Mightiest Mortal in this new collection starring Captain Marvel and his extended crimefighting family: Captain Marvel Jr., Mary Marvel, Tawky Tawny and more, plus villains Dr. Sivana, Mr. Mind, Black Adam and others!

*SUPERMAN: DOOMED HC*
Written by SCOTT LOBDELL, GREG PAK and CHARLES SOULE
Art by AARON KUDER, TONY S. DANIEL, KEN LASHLEY and others
Cover by AARON KUDER
On sale MARCH 25 • 544 pg, FC, $49.99 US
It’s Superman vs. Doomsday as you’ve never seen it before! In this New 52 epic, Superman’s battle against Doomsday is only the beginning, as the Man of Steel becomes infected with Doomsday’s powers and traits! How can he overcome this threat that comes from inside himself? Find out in stories from SUPERMAN: DOOMED #1 and 2, ACTION COMICS #30-35, SUPERMAN/WONDER WOMAN #7-12, SUPERMAN #30, ACTION COMICS ANNUAL #3, SUPERMAN/WONDER WOMAN ANNUAL #1, SUPERGIRL #34-35 and BATMAN/SUPERMAN #11!

*SUPERMAN/WONDER WOMAN VOL. 2: WAR AND PEACE HC*
Written by CHARLES SOULE
Art by TONY S. DANIEL, PAULO SIQUEIRA, PASCAL ALIXE, THONY SILAS, ED BENES and others
Cover by TONY S. DANIEL
On sale MARCH 18 • 284 pg, FC, $24.99 US
To stop Doomsday from destroying his adopted planet, Superman fought him to the bitter end. But with one threat gone, a new one surfaces inside the body of the Last Son of Krypton. Now, Superman must fight a battle within his own mind, body and heart – with the help of the woman he loves. But will even that be enough to save the doomed Superman? Collects SUPERMAN/WONDER WOMAN #8-12 and ANNUAL #1, plus SUPERMAN/WONDER WOMAN: FUTURES END #1 and WONDER WOMAN: FUTURES END #1.





And these big TPs:

*SECRET SIX VOL. 1: VILLAINS UNITED TP*
Written by GAIL SIMONE
Art by BRAD WALKER, JIMMY PALMIOTTI, DALE EAGLESHAM and others
Cover by J.G. JONES
On sale FEBRUARY 11 • 328 pg, FC, $19.99 US
Collecting the stories that led into INFINITE CRISIS from VILLAINS UNITED #1-6, the SECRET SIX 6-issue miniseries and VILLAINS UNITED: INFINITE CRISIS SPECIAL #1! Six of justice’s deadliest enemies have banded together to keep the super-heroic community from tampering with their minds – and to show just how deadly they can be!

*HELLBLAZER VOL. 10: IN THE LINE OF FIRE TP*
Written by PAUL JENKINS
Art and cover by SEAN PHILLIPS
On sale FEBRUARY 11 • 288 pg, FC, $19.99 US • MATURE READERS
In these never before collected stories from HELLBLAZER #97-107, Constantine comes to the aid of his downstairs neighbor, a dimwitted, epileptic giant whose home is haunted by a persistent ghost. Plus, John’s affinity with the supernatural spoils a soccer game when a demon that thrives on hooliganism shows up.

----------


## canadianaidan64

Never mind.

----------


## titansupes

^ I think you're thinking of the wrong thing.

----------


## Captain Planet

Yeah for Ocean/Orbiter.  I never would have thought that of all collections we would get these ones.

----------


## stilgar20

How is the binding of the Geoff Johns Flash omnis?  I was looking at getting them but based on DC's track record with their omni binding idk if it would be a good buy.  Thoughts?

----------


## JJ87

What's included in the _Batman Adventures: Mad Love Deluxe Edition_ that isn't collected already on the paperback released some years ago? Anything worth the double-dip?

----------


## deltasun

> How is the binding of the Geoff Johns Flash omnis?  I was looking at getting them but based on DC's track record with their omni binding idk if it would be a good buy.  Thoughts?


Unfortunately, they're glued.  Wanted to take advantage of IST's DC sale too, but not looking like I want to partake.

----------


## NZ_InFerno

ABSOLUTE TRANSMETROPOLITAN VOL. 1 HC
Written by WARREN ELLIS 
Art by DARICK ROBERTSON, RODNEY RAMOS and others 
Cover by GEOFF DARROW 
Advance solicit  On sale April 22  512 pg, FC, 8.25 x 12.5, $125.00 US  MATURE READERS
Collecting the first 21 issues of Warren Elliss dystopian masterpiece! After years of self-imposed exile, cynical journalist Spider Jerusalem is forced to return to a job that he hates and a city that he loathes. Working as an investigative reporter for the newspaper The Word, Spider attacks the injustices of his surreal 21st century surroundings.

DC: THE NEW FRONTIER DELUXE EDITION HC
Written by DARWYN COOKE 
Art by DARWYN COOKE, J. BONE, DAVE BULLOCK and others 
Cover by DARWYN COOKE
On sale FEBRUARY 11  480 pg, 7.0625 x 10.875 FC, $49.99 US
Darwyn Cookes acclaimed take on the Silver Age heroes of DC Comics is back in a new hardcover collecting the 6-issue miniseries plus, for the first time, JUSTICE LEAGUE: THE NEW FRONTIER SPECIAL #1! When Cold War paranoia outlawed the heroes of the Golden Age, stalwarts such as Batman, Superman and Wonder Woman continued to fight for truth and justice. But as the world hurtled toward an uncertain future, a new breed of hero would define the American Way!

THE INVISIBLES BOOK THREE DELUXE EDITION HC
Written by GRANT MORRISON 
Art by PHIL JIMENEZ, CHRIS WESTON, MICHAEL LARK and others 
Cover by BRIAN BOLLAND 
On sale FEBRUARY 4
336 pg, FC, 7.0625 x 10.875, $29.99 US MATURE READERS
In this third INVISIBLES collection, the team launches an assault on an underground New Mexico lab to free the cure for the AIDS virus from the alleged inventors of the disease: the U.S. government. Collects THE INVISIBLES VOL. 2 #1-13.

SCALPED DELUXE EDITION BOOK ONE HC
Written by JASON AARON 
Art and cover by R.M. GUERA
On sale FEBRUARY 18  272 pg, FC, 7.0625 x 10.875, $29.99 US  MATURE READERS
The first eleven issues of the acclaimed series are collected in hardcover for the first time! Dashiell Bad Horse has come home to the reservation armed with a set of nunchucks, a hell-bent-for-leather attitude and a dark secret. But nothing has changed  except for the glimmering new casino, and a once-proud people overcome by drugs and organized crime. Includes sketch material by artist R.M. Guera.

SUPERMAN: EARTH ONE VOL. 3 HC
Written by J. MICHAEL STRACZYNSKI
Art by ARDIAN SYAF and SANDRA HOPE 
Cover by ARDIAN SYAF
On sale FEBRUARY 4  136 pg, FC, $22.99 US
Who will save Superman? He may be invulnerable  but hes also alone! In his brief career as a costumed hero, Clark Kent has run a gantlet of the worlds most deadly and monstrous villains. But his most dire threat may come from two powerless humans who happen to be the two smartest people on the planet. Lex and Alexandra Luthor have been paid to find a way to cancel Supermans powers  and the man who destroyed Krypton has been welcomed by the worlds governments to complete his mission  with the murder of Kal-El! Betrayed and at his most vulnerable, theres no place to hide and no one Superman can trust!
Dont miss the follow-up to the New York Times #1 best-selling graphic novels SUPERMAN: EARTH ONE VOL. 1 and 2!

SUPERMAN: KRYPTON RETURNS HC
Written by SCOTT LOBDELL, JUSTIN JORDAN, MICHAEL ALAN NELSON, TOM DeFALCO, MICHAEL GREEN and MIKE JOHNSON 
Art by R.B. SILVA, ED BENES, MAHMUD ASRAR, PAULO SIQUEIRA, KENNETH ROCAFORT, DAN JURGENS and others 
Cover by KENNETH ROCAFORT
On sale FEBRUARY 11  208 pg, FC, $24.99 US
In this epic story from SUPERBOY #0 and 25, SUPERGIRL #0 and 25, SUPERMAN #0, 25 AND 23.3: HEL, and ACTION COMICS ANNUAL #2, three heroes must unite to prevent Hel from dooming the entire universe!

SUPERMAN VOL. 5: UNDER FIRE HC
Written by SCOTT LOBDELL
Art by KENNETH ROCAFORT, KEN LASHLEY, ED BENES, BRETT BOOTH, NORM RAPMUND and others
Cover by ED BENES
On sale FEBRUARY 4  168 pg, FC, $22.99 US
In the wake of the Psi War, Lois Lane lies in a coma, unable to speak  but her newfound powers allow her to astral project in times of need. It is just this power that brings the power hungry creature Parasite to Metropolis in search of Lois. Is there anything The Man of Steel can do, or will he lose his best friend? Collects SUPERMAN #25-31.

----------


## NZ_InFerno

Thanks so much to Kalitarix for doing this months solicits, I did have to  re-arrange them into alphabetic order, but good job!  

I've thrown in last months solicits above as I was sick when they came out and didn't put them up, first post has had some major updating too. Will give it a tweak after November releases are out to make future solicits clearer. 

All future forecast DC HC releases have now been solicited! So there should be a huge pile of future DC HCs to be announced soon_tm_

*Reprints:*

BATMAN: HUSH UNWRAPPED DELUXE EDITION HC (FEB110197) (4th printing) - September 2014
FABLES DELUXE EDITION VOL. 5 HC (JAN120330) - September 2014
BATMAN ‘66 VOL. 1 HC (DEC130307) (2nd printing) - September 2014
BATMAN VOL. 2: THE CITY OF OWLS HC (NOV120259) (3rd printing) - September 2014
BATMAN: A CELEBRATION OF 75 YEARS HC (APR140254) (2nd printing) - October 2014
THE JOKER: A CELEBRATION OF 75 YEARS HC (APR140255) (2nd printing) - October 2014
THE JOKER: DEATH OF THE FAMILY HC (JUN130256) (2nd printing) - October 2014

Noticed a lot of Helblazer trades being reprinted, might bode well for an oversized release.

----------


## danmar85

> Unfortunately, they're glued.  Wanted to take advantage of IST's DC sale too, but not looking like I want to partake.


Using just glue on an Omnibus!?  How big are these Omni's that they think glue is enough?  That seems ridiculous...  

How often have Omnibus come glued only, regardless of publisher?

----------


## victorxd1999

> Using just glue on an Omnibus!?  How big are these Omni's that they think glue is enough?  That seems ridiculous...  
> 
> How often have Omnibus come glued only, regardless of publisher?


Dc's omnibi are pretty often glued, even 1000+ pages behemoths like the Teen Titans omnibus. It isn't that bad when it's a smaller omnibus though, though reading is stuff

----------


## Pete Wisdom

> All future forecast DC HC releases have now been solicited! So there should be a huge pile of future DC HCs to be announced soon_tm_


They did two months ago: http://edelweiss.abovethetreeline.co...talogID=469426

----------


## drd

> How is the binding of the Geoff Johns Flash omnis?  I was looking at getting them but based on DC's track record with their omni binding idk if it would be a good buy.  Thoughts?





> Unfortunately, they're glued.  Wanted to take advantage of IST's DC sale too, but not looking like I want to partake.





> Using just glue on an Omnibus!?  How big are these Omni's that they think glue is enough?  That seems ridiculous...  
> 
> How often have Omnibus come glued only, regardless of publisher?



There seems to be some weird disinformation floating around about DC omnibus and Absolute quality the last few pages.

DC Deluxes are nearly always glued.

Some of DC's Early omnibus were glued, much like some of Marvels early omnibus were. This includes Silver Age Green Lantern, New Teen Titans vol 1 and I think Flash Volume 1 (volume 2 and 3 are definitely sewn). 

Everything since then has been sewn, does this mean they open as nicely as Marvel omnibus? Not always (some people here would argue hardly ever) no, binding is not the be all and end all of how well a book opens.

Every single Absolute is sewn and of the utmost quality.

----------


## NZ_InFerno

> They did two months ago: http://edelweiss.abovethetreeline.co...talogID=469426


Wow totally missed that, usually we get an announcement from DC itself on the blog.

Looking at the date it was when I was sick, guess that is why I missed it. I will update the future releases tomorrow.

----------


## Thesanmich

Looking to pick up Scalped and New Frontier...wasn't sure if I wanted it in absolute but I can f*** with the deluxe for sure.

----------


## victorxd1999

Has anyone already mentioned the upcoming Dial H deluxe? I'm pretty excited about it!

Also, according to the solicits the Dark Knight Returns Noir edition will be 11.5 inches high so this Noir edition will be as high as Long Halloween. Niice!

----------


## TomSlick

> Has anyone already* mentioned the upcoming Dial H deluxe? I'm pretty excited about it!*
> 
> Also, according to the solicits the Dark Knight Returns Noir edition will be 11.5 inches high so this Noir edition will be as high as Long Halloween. Niice!


I didn't see this. Cool. Been wanting to give it a shot. Now's my excuse

----------


## Magnum Valentino

> What's included in the _Batman Adventures: Mad Love Deluxe Edition_ that isn't collected already on the paperback released some years ago? Anything worth the double-dip?


I can't answer this question but according to the solicits it actually has LESS material than the TPB. Notice the lack of "and other stories" in the OHC's title. Beginning to regret selling the book. Still, DC and their solicits, who knows?

----------


## Mobe1969

> I can't answer this question but according to the solicits it actually has LESS material than the TPB. Notice the lack of "and other stories" in the OHC's title. Beginning to regret selling the book. Still, DC and their solicits, who knows?


I've got that HC of Mad Love and other stories. The new one seems step down, except I guess oversized trim. I definitely won't be repurchasing

----------


## ShooCat

> I can't answer this question but according to the solicits it actually has LESS material than the TPB. Notice the lack of "and other stories" in the OHC's title. Beginning to regret selling the book. Still, DC and their solicits, who knows?


Yep, when I saw the Amazon fish/Hachette catalog I intended to sell my Mad Love standard-sized hardcover, but then I noticed the lower page count as well.

----------


## NZ_InFerno

Have added the future upcoming HCs from the edelweiss catalogue, going out to August 2015 on to the first page. These may change as books are solicited, but some interesting stuff coming up.

----------


## Bri

About the edelweiss catalogue, I noticed the "announced 1st Print:" of the books. With the exception of the Absolutes (10-15k) DC is printing from 20,000 to 125,000 of the first printings of these books. According to the sales figures I've heard on the Mayo report the sales in the direct market rarely top 5k for collected editions, in fact many books sell less then 1000 copies in initial orders. Even with re-orders these sales account for a small portion of the print runs. Either DC is has a huge warehouse stacked to the rafters with books, or the bookstore/amazon sales are doing very well. Is there any way to find out the sales outside of the direct market? If DC is really selling the amount of books it would take to justify these high print runs it seems that the comics publishing industry is much healthier than many of us thought.

----------


## MartinNL

Is DC also reprinting those Jack Kirby's Fourth World Omnibuses? Volume 1 showed up on this month's previews order from on the diamond comics website with item number NOV140344.

http://www.previewsworld.com/Home/1/...emID=nov140344

----------


## Diamond

> Is DC also reprinting those Jack Kirby's Fourth World Omnibuses? Volume 1 showed up on this month's previews order from on the diamond comics website with item number NOV140344.
> 
> http://www.previewsworld.com/Home/1/...emID=nov140344


Oh yes, yes. The world needs more Jack Kirby (and I've still need to collect his Fourth World comics).

----------


## slop101

> Because it hasn't been done in a while (and these are always fun), my top 5 unannounced omniboo wish list (in no particular order):


Mine:


- *Swamp Thing* by Alan Moore

- *Superman* by John Byrne

- *Wonder Woman* by George Perez*

- *Justice League* by Giffen/DeMatteis & Maguire/Huges

- *Hitman* by Ennis & McCrea


*(I guess WW is coming, but I haven't seen any sort of listing or pre-orders yet)

----------


## victorxd1999

> Mine:
> 
> 
> - *Swamp Thing* by Alan Moore
> 
> - *Superman* by John Byrne
> 
> - *Wonder Woman* by George Perez*
> 
> ...


It's not up for pre-order yet but it is listed here
http://edelweiss.abovethetreeline.co...sku=1401255477

----------


## Bri

> It's not up for pre-order yet but it is listed here
> http://edelweiss.abovethetreeline.co...sku=1401255477


All this plus Flash by Waid, and the Messner-Loebs issues too. Wouldn't mind some Impulse collections as well. Not necessarily omnis but at least some TPBs.

----------


## Captain Planet

> Everything since then has been sewn, does this mean they open as nicely as Marvel omnibus? Not always (some people here would argue hardly ever) no, *binding is not the be all and end all of how well a book opens*.
> 
> Every single Absolute is sewn and of the utmost quality.


What other factors determine how well a book opens other then the binding??

DC omnibuses are sewn now and have been for some years but for the most part they still then glue them to the ribon/backing for reinforcement and it negates much of the benefit from the stitching.  This allows the books to open more than glued bindings but they are still pretty tight and don't open flat like a purely sewn binding, especially in the front and back of the book.

----------


## TomSlick

> Mine:
> 
> 
> - *Swamp Thing* by Alan Moore
> 
> - *Superman* by John Byrne
> 
> - *Wonder Woman* by George Perez*
> 
> ...


I, too, would like a Byrne Superman collection. What would that entail, though? After kicking off with Man of Steel and jumping into Superman (proper) didn't he also write Action and Adventures, too?

----------


## Bri

> I, too, would like a Byrne Superman collection. What would that entail, though? After kicking off with Man of Steel and jumping into Superman (proper) didn't he also write Action and Adventures, too?


Yeah plus annuals, minis etc. Byrne wrote and/or drew well over 80 Superman related comics. 2 large omnis, at least. Maybe 3.

----------


## TomSlick

> Yeah plus annuals, minis etc. Byrne wrote and/or drew well over 80 Superman related comics. 2 large omnis, at least. Maybe 3.


That's right. Forgot about those minis like "world of Smallville," etc.

----------


## The_Dark_Knight

> Is DC also reprinting those Jack Kirby's Fourth World Omnibuses? Volume 1 showed up on this month's previews order from on the diamond comics website with item number NOV140344.
> 
> http://www.previewsworld.com/Home/1/...emID=nov140344


And in HC too! Huzzah! I missed these the first time around and I've come close to spending too much for them on eBay. Great news. Now just give me a reprint of New Teen Titans omni 1.

----------


## Azrael

> Mine:
> 
> 
> - *Swamp Thing* by Alan Moore
> 
> - *Superman* by John Byrne
> 
> - *Wonder Woman* by George Perez*
> 
> ...


Swamp Thing Omnibus! I want that so bad...  :Frown:

----------


## Bri

> That's right. Forgot about those minis like "world of Smallville," etc.


I say if they are going to do it to everything. They have to do World of Krypton, written by JB and drawn by Mike Mignola. Or maybe do a Superman by JB Omni (or 2) plus a companion to collect the side-items.

----------


## TomSlick

> I say if they are going to do it to everything. They have to do World of Krypton, written by JB and drawn by Mike Mignola. Or maybe do a Superman by JB Omni (or 2) plus a companion to collect the side-items.


agreed
(10 char)

----------


## Enormouse

Heads up! Infinite Crisis for $90 on amazon!

----------


## Captain Planet

> I, too, would like a Byrne Superman collection. What would that entail, though? After kicking off with Man of Steel and jumping into Superman (proper) didn't he also write Action and Adventures, too?


I want one as well and was really surprised when we didn't get anything when Man of Steel came out.

----------


## Bri

A lot of Byrnes work from the late '90s early '00s (Blood of the Demon. Doom Patrol, Fourth World) remains uncollected. I sometimes see lots of these books on Ebay and wonder if I should bid on them as I missed them the first time around. (Because of my career at the time my comic buying/reading was pretty limited). I know the work has gained a bad reputation, but does anybody think its worth reading? Are they really that bad that DC wont collect them? They cant be as bad as Spider-Man Chapter-One, which proves that Marvel will collect anything.

----------


## TomSlick

> A lot of Byrnes work from the late '90s early '00s (Blood of the Demon. Doom Patrol, Fourth World) remains uncollected. I sometimes see lots of these books on Ebay and wonder if I should bid on them as I missed them the first time around. (Because of my career at the time my comic buying/reading was pretty limited). I know the work has gained a bad reputation, but does anybody think its worth reading? Are they really that bad that DC wont collect them? They cant be as bad as Spider-Man Chapter-One, which proves that Marvel will collect anything.


Oh man, was Spider-Man Chapter One a turd. Wow it was bad.
I read his Doom Patrol and it wasn't as bad as Spidey but it was bad. He pretty much just reconned the series and not in a good way. He also teamed up with Chris Claremont for a short JLA run around that time, and that was pretty awful, too.
The last thing Byrne did that I enjoyed was the Next Men and that was circa mid-1990s. I read it for awhile but he didn't complete it at the time. I think he might since gone back and finished it. If Dark Horse made a nice collection of it, I would probably get it.

----------


## RedNave

My Long Halloween Noir showed up last night, absolutely destroys the previous Noir volume in terms of production.  

Who ever decided not to print it on glossy paper deserves a pat on the back.

----------


## MartinNL

Nevermind....

----------


## Diamond

> Oh man, was Spider-Man Chapter One a turd. Wow it was bad.
> I read his Doom Patrol and it wasn't as bad as Spidey but it was bad. He pretty much just reconned the series and not in a good way. He also teamed up with Chris Claremont for a short JLA run around that time, and that was pretty awful, too.
> The last thing Byrne did that I enjoyed was the Next Men and that was circa mid-1990s. I read it for awhile but he didn't complete it at the time. I think he might since gone back and finished it. If Dark Horse made a nice collection of it, I would probably get it.


Next Men migrated to IDW, which have realeased it as hardcovers.

----------


## lvizzz

> Heads up! Infinite Crisis for $90 on amazon!


Where is it?

----------


## danmar85

> Where is it?


Probably long gone by now.

----------


## Mad Hatter

> Where is it?


It was gone 3 minutes after it was posted here.

----------


## Bri

> Next Men migrated to IDW, which have realeased it as hardcovers.


Byrne has done some enjoyable mini-series for IDW, like Trio and the Highways. I think the stories are just okay but the art looks great.

----------


## Diamond

> Byrne has done some enjoyable mini-series for IDW, like Trio and the Highways. I think the stories are just okay but the art looks great.


Trío... I think that was s**t. Highways, like you said is enjoyable, but Doomsday has a good story.

----------


## TomSlick

> Next Men migrated to IDW, which have realeased it as hardcovers.


Yeah, I had heard that. Aren't they Black and white, tho?

----------


## Azrael

Does anybody know if the Death of the Family HC with the acetate cover is out of print? Because IST is only listing a new printing without it, but Amazon doesn't mention it.

----------


## slop101

> I, too, would like a Byrne Superman collection. What would that entail, though? After kicking off with Man of Steel and jumping into Superman (proper) didn't he also write Action and Adventures, too?


I would say just what he also drew himself - maybe a couple other issues with fill-in artists to have complete storylines if needed, but just the stuff with Byrne on art.

----------


## Diamond

> Yeah, I had heard that. Aren't they Black and white, tho?


I don't think so. In Comixology, at least, every issue is colored.

----------


## TheTemp

> Does anybody know if the Death of the Family HC with the acetate cover is out of print? Because IST is only listing a new printing without it, but Amazon doesn't mention it.


It was only the first print that contained the joker face cover, I got mine from Amazon, it actually didnt come with the dust jacket and its just Joker's fleshy face lol, Ah well.

----------


## TomSlick

> I don't think so. In Comixology, at least, every issue is colored.


ok, thanks

----------


## Azrael

> It was only the first print that contained the joker face cover, I got mine from Amazon, it actually didnt come with the dust jacket and its just Joker's fleshy face lol, Ah well.


What a bummer! I shouldn't have waited so long.

----------


## Cap'n_RDM

So did nobody pick up the Flash Omnibus?  I don't recall seeing any pics in this thread.

----------


## drd

> What other factors determine how well a book opens other then the binding??
> 
> DC omnibuses are sewn now and have been for some years but for the most part they still then glue them to the ribon/backing for reinforcement and it negates much of the benefit from the stitching.  This allows the books to open more than glued bindings but they are still pretty tight and don't open flat like a purely sewn binding, especially in the front and back of the book.


I'll preface this by saying I am in no way an expert just an enthusiastic hobbiest like nearly everyone else here, I'll also try and squeeze this into one post with the boards image per post rule.

3 Omnibus.
On the left a Marvel one, Fantastic Four by Hickman. Everyone says marvel omnis are the best for binding and thats pretty much true.
In the middle a DC/Vertigo Omni which everyone says is great. Sleeper by Brubaker
On the right a DC/Vertigo Omni which is bad (binding wise).  House of Secrets  by Seagle (I actually think this is the worst omni I own for being a 'Mousetrap')

Here they are without their dustjackets.


Heres a close up of their respective bindings.



What can we see here? Well they are all definitely sewn, the Marvel one has a nice rounded spine, the others not so much.

Here they are open just a little way in.



Fantastic Four and Sleeper are both open under their own weight at this point and HoS is held open (hence the tilt on the spine).

Again what do we see. Both F4 and Sleeper allow those first few pages to come up, out and over the cover itself comfortably allowing them to stay open under their own weight. HoS the paper block is being impeded by the hardcover itself preventing it from opening comfortably and forcing itself closed again. In fact if you look a little but closer (might be hard to make out in my picture in which case I apologise) the actual inlay (the connecting page from the page block to the cover) for HoS isn't just glued to the cover by also to the 'hinge area' which means it almost keep pulling the book closed constantly because it dosn't have the room to move. Now the page blocks is not in anyway glued directly to the spine in fact I can run a ruler down the whole length of the spine Link as I've hit the image limit for the post and the ribbons on the top and bottom of page blocks these days are purely decorative and are glued on in both Marvel and DC omni (these post on these very forums from user whose Marvel ribbons have detached and they've had to repair) so I find it difficult to point at them as fault for these problems.

And there are definitely some problems with certain DC omni but its simply not as cut and dry as 'Glued bad, sewn good' or 'All DC omni are mousetraps'.

If anyone else fancies dissecting some omni off their shelves as an example I'd be interested to see.

----------


## drd

> So did nobody pick up the Flash Omnibus?  I don't recall seeing any pics in this thread.



I have, I kind of assuemd pics were already up but here you go (Its still wrapped up as I dont have time to read it before going on holiday)

*Spine shot with the JLA Omni and Green lantern Vol 1*



*Front cover*


*Binding shot*

----------


## victorxd1999

> I have, I kind of assuemd pics were already up but here you go (Its still wrapped up as I dont have time to read it before going on holiday)
> 
> *Spine shot with the JLA Omni and Green lantern Vol 1*
> 
> 
> 
> *Front cover*
> 
> 
> *Binding shot*


Thanks for the pics! From what I've read, the omnibus has the black cardboard covers and the same binding most Dc omni's have (so not a total mousetrap but it doesn't lay flat from page 1)

----------


## Spirou

[QUOTE=drd;635497]I have, I kind of assuemd pics were already up but here you go (Its still wrapped up as I dont have time to read it before going on holiday)

*Spine shot with the JLA Omni and Green lantern Vol 1*



Thank you for the pics. 2 questions:
What is that big slipcase Omnibus on the left side?
Which Green Lantern/Green Arrow edition is that? It's not the Absolute sized slipcase. I wasn't aware of an OHC...

----------


## victorxd1999

[QUOTE=Spirou;635687]


> I have, I kind of assuemd pics were already up but here you go (Its still wrapped up as I dont have time to read it before going on holiday)
> 
> *Spine shot with the JLA Omni and Green lantern Vol 1*
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the pics. 2 questions:
> What is that big slipcase Omnibus on the left side?
> Which Green Lantern/Green Arrow edition is that? It's not the Absolute sized slipcase. I wasn't aware of an OHC...


I think that's the Deadman slipcase hc
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/156389...ref=mp_s_a_1_1

----------


## drd

> Thank you for the pics. 2 questions:
> What is that big slipcase Omnibus on the left side?
> Which Green Lantern/Green Arrow edition is that? It's not the Absolute sized slipcase. I wasn't aware of an OHC...


They are standard sized HCs with a slipcase

GL + GA
Deadman

I think they predate DCs absolute line but they are gorgeous books if you can find them for a reasonable price on eBay

----------


## LordJulius

[QUOTE=Spirou;635687]


> I have, I kind of assuemd pics were already up but here you go (Its still wrapped up as I dont have time to read it before going on holiday)
> 
> *Spine shot with the JLA Omni and Green lantern Vol 1*
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the pics. 2 questions:
> What is that big slipcase Omnibus on the left side?
> Which Green Lantern/Green Arrow edition is that? It's not the Absolute sized slipcase. I wasn't aware of an OHC...


As Victor said, it is a slipcased Deadman Edition, kind of a proto-Absolute. The same goes for the GA/GL collection. Both were published before DC put out its first Absolute and both haven been OOP for ages, which the price they usually go for reflects (although copies of GA/GL are much more expensive than Deadman).

I got a new copy of Deadman for 20€ from cheap-comics.com - a steal even back then. Don't think they have any more copies in stock now, though (but could be wrong).

----------


## TomSlick

[QUOTE=LordJulius;635795]


> As Victor said, it is a slipcased Deadman Edition, kind of a proto-Absolute. The same goes for the GA/GL collection. Both were published before DC put out its first Absolute and both haven been OOP for ages, which the price they usually go for reflects (although copies of GA/GL are much more expensive than Deadman).
> 
> I got a new copy of Deadman for 20€ from cheap-comics.com - a steal even back then. Don't think they have any more copies in stock now, though (but could be wrong).


Yeah, they're great books. I picked up Deadman about a year ago for about $60. Can never find the GA/GL for under $100, and it's such an obvious book for true Absolute treatment.

----------


## Captain Planet

> I'll preface this by saying I am in no way an expert just an enthusiastic hobbiest like nearly everyone else here, I'll also try and squeeze this into one post with the boards image per post rule.
> 
> 3 Omnibus.
> On the left a Marvel one, Fantastic Four by Hickman. Everyone says marvel omnis are the best for binding and thats pretty much true.
> In the middle a DC/Vertigo Omni which everyone says is great. Sleeper by Brubaker
> On the right a DC/Vertigo Omni which is bad (binding wise).  House of Secrets  by Seagle (I actually think this is the worst omni I own for being a 'Mousetrap')
> 
> Here they are without their dustjackets.
> 
> ...


You picked the ONLY 2 well done omnibuses by DC.  EVERY other DC omnibus is not done that way and those 2 stand out.  HoS being glued to the cover is only a problem if the signatures are also glued.  You can see in the F4 copy that the sewn only method allows more flexibility and prevents the tightness issues that arise from being glued to the inside cover. 

A glued book is not the worst thing ever and works perfectly fine for smaller books or books without many double wide pages but when I drop $100 - $125 on a book, it better be sewn only.  That's just my preference though.  Binding doesn't matter as much to others.

EDIT:  Actually, that's not completely true. I confused Hos with the Golden Age Superman.  Sandman vol 1 is also well done.  The rest gluewn.  If you want I'd be happy to post some comparison pics.

----------


## Balakin

> You picked the ONLY 2 well done omnibuses by DC.  EVERY other DC omnibus is not done that way and those 2 stand out.
> 
> EDIT:  Actually, that's not completely true. I confused Hos with the Golden Age Superman.  Sandman vol 1 is also well done.  The rest gluewn.  If you want I'd be happy to post some comparison pics.


yupp, just reading Sandman v1 again, great binding. Also,I have to mention this every time, beautiful book.

----------


## Captain Planet

> yupp, just reading Sandman v1 again, great binding. Also,I have to mention this every time, beautiful book.


It always tempts me when I see it.  It's a gorgeous book.

----------


## Legion564

Are there any hardcovers that correct early harley Quinn stories? I want to read Batman adventures and the Alex ross ones but not sure if they're collected.

----------


## Whenitmatters

IST haul I ordered last sunday. This is the fastest I have received orders from them. It is always one week/ week an a half until i get something from them. I know i griped in the past about speed of their service but i think the moved worked out best for them in the end, when it comes to ship times.

----------


## mike1981

> IST haul I ordered last sunday. This is the fastest I have received orders from them. It is always one week/ week an a half until i get something from them. I know i griped in the past about speed of their service but i think the moved worked out best for them in the end, when it comes to ship times.


Oh man, Damian: Son of Batman is so, so bad.  Possibly the worst story DC has ever put into a Deluxe Edition.

----------


## Dayle88

Son of Batman is the best Robin story I've ever read  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ari Gold

I haven't been back here in a while so was perusing the front page to see what I missed, and can't believe *Dial H Deluxe Edition*! That is such great news. Very excited.

Also, *Wonder Woman by George Perez Omnibus* was announced? Cool cool!

----------


## TomSlick

> I haven't been back here in a while so was perusing the front page to see what I missed, and can't believe *Dial H Deluxe Edition*! That is such great news. Very excited.
> 
> Also, *Wonder Woman by George Perez Omnibus* was announced? Cool cool!


Yes, two books I'm really looking forward to!

----------


## zeze

> IST haul I ordered last sunday. This is the fastest I have received orders from them. It is always one week/ week an a half until i get something from them. I know i griped in the past about speed of their service but i think the moved worked out best for them in the end, when it comes to ship times.


The cover for Batgirl Vol 4 is awesome. It is probably one of my favorite covers out of all the New 52 trades.

----------


## mike1981

Has anybody read the contents of the DC Comics Zero Year HC being released next week?  If so, is it worth purchasing?

I've been trying to avoid these "slice of the line" type books, but I'm very interested in this one.

----------


## Drz

I read the Superman and Green Arrow stories and greatly enjoyed them, but they didn't have that much into Zero Year.

Green Arrow fights Killer Moth and Superman is in Gotham.

----------


## TomSlick

> Has anybody read the contents of the DC Comics Zero Year HC being released next week?  If so, is it worth purchasing?
> 
> I've been trying to avoid these "slice of the line" type books, but I'm very interested in this one.


I read Batman monthly. It's OK. It didn't suck but it certainly wasn't Frank Miller's Year One, which in my opinion is the definitive Batman origin. I also felt that Zero Year probably went a little too long. The art, obviously, is beautiful. If you get a good deal on it, then by all means pick it up. I'm not sure I'd pay full cover for it, though.

----------


## Bri

> I read Batman monthly. It's OK. It didn't suck but it certainly wasn't Frank Miller's Year One, which in my opinion is the definitive Batman origin. I also felt that Zero Year probably went a little too long. The art, obviously, is beautiful. If you get a good deal on it, then by all means pick it up. I'm not sure I'd pay full cover for it, though.


Does anybody pay full cover for any new collection? I certainly don't. I don't think I would buy any new collected editions without CGN or IST discounts.

----------


## CrazyOldHermit

Are the Fables deluxe HCs worth getting? Hows the binding?

----------


## canadianaidan64

Yes they're worth getting, fables is awesome. Glued binding unfortunately but they aren't mouse traps and there's no gutter loss. Nice thick paper too. Not wavy at all.

----------


## TomSlick

> Does anybody pay full cover for any new collection? I certainly don't. I don't think I would buy any new collected editions without CGN or IST discounts.


Probably not if you live in the US, but some of our oversees friends don't get the 50 percent discounts from what I understand. And of course our pals in Canada really get screwed on shipping.

----------


## Balakin

> Probably not if you live in the US, but some of our oversees friends don't get the 50 percent discounts from what I understand. And of course our pals in Canada really get screwed on shipping.


Not 50% but there are fairly nice discounts on some UK websites. Neither of them have the bombproof packaging IST and CGN have though. The crazy thing is when somebody buys the books in bookshops or in comicbookshops. Their cover prices are the same as the US cover prices but in pound (so $10 =£10, and a pound is around 1,6666666667 times a dollar).

----------


## lvizzz

> Not 50% but there are fairly nice discounts on some UK websites. Neither of them have the bombproof packaging IST and CGN have though. The crazy thing is when somebody buys the books in bookshops or in comicbookshops. Their cover prices are the same as the US cover prices but in pound (so $10 =£10, and a pound is around 1,6666666667 times a dollar).


Yeah, but it's done with many other things. Gaming consoles 399$=399£, games 50$=50£ etc. Because fuck logic.

----------


## Balakin

> Yeah, but it's done with many other things. Gaming consoles 399$=399£, games 50$=50£ etc. Because fuck logic.


Because of import costs I guess.  I only buy comics and Doctor Who merch, so I didn't know about games and consoles. Sadly, the DW merch is started to came from the US and Australia and a lot of stuff is more expensive in the UK now...and it is a UK show! now that's fuck logic.

----------


## lvizzz

> Because of import costs I guess.  I only buy comics and Doctor Who merch, so I didn't know about games and consoles. Sadly, the DW merch is started to came from the US and Australia and a lot of stuff is more expensive in the UK now...and it is a UK show! now that's fuck logic.



I don't think that's the case, difference is too damn high. They just rip us off as much as possible, because people in Europe earn soooo much more than in States, where pretty much everything is cheaper.

----------


## Balakin

> I don't think that's the case, difference is too damn high. They just rip us off as much as possible, because people in Europe earn soooo much more than in States, where pretty much everything is cheaper.


If it's any consolation, in Hungary, people earn jack shit and the few places that sell comics, sell them for around the same price as UK shops. Of course there are intenrational online shops but not everybody is well versed in the mysteries of comic book shopping (in fact I talked to a girl in a bookstore here in the UK who never heard about bookdepository or speedyhen, so I advised her to shop there, because she is a student and don't have that much disposable income).

----------


## The Cheat

> Yes they're worth getting, fables is awesome. Glued binding unfortunately but they aren't mouse traps and there's no gutter loss. Nice thick paper too. Not wavy at all.


My last two have gone pretty wavy, so guess it depends on your environment.

----------


## LordJulius

IST is having a sale on some DC books, including Absolutes and Omnis. Books are up to 60% off, including

- AASBAR for $50
- Absolute Identity Crisis for $40
- Absolute Superman: For Tomorrow $30
- SA Flash Omni for $50

http://www.instocktrades.com/special...e+on+Select+DC

----------


## TomSlick

> IST is having a sale on some DC books, including Absolutes and Omnis. Books are up to 60% off, including
> 
> - AASBAR for $50
> - Absolute Identity Crisis for $40
> - Absolute Superman: For Tomorrow $30
> - SA Flash Omni for $50
> 
> http://www.instocktrades.com/special...e+on+Select+DC


I cannot NOT recommend Superman: For Tomorrow enough!

----------


## canadianaidan64

Agreed. it was pretty awful. I rented the TPB from my library and the whole time I was reading it I was thinking "they made an absolute edition? Out of _THIS_?" Jim lee's was okay though.

----------


## johnsme

Has anyone posted pics or info on the binding for that silver age Flash omni?

----------


## Balakin

> Has anyone posted pics or info on the binding for that silver age Flash omni?


These are the only ones I can remember:
http://community.comicbookresources....l=1#post635497

----------


## Brian

Comixology has the covers of the new Batman: Arkham Asylum prints.

Deluxe Edition


and new paperback printing

----------


## Commissioner Gordon

> Has anyone posted pics or info on the binding for that silver age Flash omni?


I have the book if you want interior shots.

----------


## Balakin

> Comixology has the covers of the new Batman: Arkham Asylum prints.
> 
> Deluxe Edition
> 
> 
> and new paperback printing


Oooh, I quite like these.

Do we know anything about the contents of the 75 years Shazam! book or is it too early?

----------


## johnsme

> I have the book if you want interior shots.


Yeah I'd really like to see how the binding is, if you could that'd be great!

----------


## Commissioner Gordon

Here's a few pics of the Silver Age Flash Omnibus:

----------


## Commissioner Gordon

And a couple more:





The binding on this book is a bit of a step up from the typical DC omnis; this one will stay open at page 50 (but will not lie flat).  The pages aren't really thick, but still thicker than what Marvel is offering these days.  There's also an introduction by Paul Kupperberg and a forward by Paul Levitz.  It also contains something that's pretty rare in these DC books: a table of contents!

----------


## Jon Rock

I know it isn't Hardcover, but can anyone tell me anything about the Gordon of Gotham collection, I got an email about it from Amazon and it sort of interested me as I am a huge Gotham Central fan.

----------


## bob fett

> And a couple more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The binding on this book is a bit of a step up from the typical DC omnis; this one will stay open at page 50 (but will not lie flat).  The pages aren't really thick, but still thicker than what Marvel is offering these days.  There's also an introduction by Paul Kupperberg and a forward by Paul Levitz.  It also contains something that's pretty rare in these DC books: a table of contents!


I definitely plan on picking this up.

----------


## mars

> I know it isn't Hardcover, but can anyone tell me anything about the Gordon of Gotham collection, I got an email about it from Amazon and it sort of interested me as I am a huge Gotham Central fan.


I remember really enjoying Gotham Central (I haven't read it since it was coming out, though), and I was really excited for Gordon of Gotham. I found it a struggle to finish.

----------


## mars

I thought I read somewhere that there was some issue with that Flash omnibus, but those pics are really making me want it.

----------


## The_Dark_Knight

Do we yet know what extras the new Arkham Asylum deluxe will contain? Hopefully it will at least have the wonderful annotated script section from the 15th Anniversary edition (wow! Has it been 10 years since that edition came out?!) - I'd love to see new material though. I suppose that just an OHC version of that 15th Anniversary Edition would be worth the upgrade though.

----------


## Johnatellodi

Hopefully it contains sewn binding, such as the recent Long Halloween: Noir ohc. Not holding my breath, but...

----------


## The_Dark_Knight

DC has really piqued my interest with the new Noir books. Recently got The Long Halloween on eBay new for $17. I really dig the larger size and I can't wait to see how DKR looks. I'm hoping in the future we get Noir release of Year One (imagine the oversized Mazzuchelli inky-black goodness).

----------


## johnsme

> And a couple more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The binding on this book is a bit of a step up from the typical DC omnis; this one will stay open at page 50 (but will not lie flat).  The pages aren't really thick, but still thicker than what Marvel is offering these days.  There's also an introduction by Paul Kupperberg and a forward by Paul Levitz.  It also contains something that's pretty rare in these DC books: a table of contents!


Man that looks like relatively great quality. Better than I was expecting for sure! Thanks for the pics, I'm gonna have to grab this.

----------


## Brian

> Do we yet know what extras the new Arkham Asylum deluxe will contain? Hopefully it will at least have the wonderful annotated script section from the 15th Anniversary edition (wow! Has it been 10 years since that edition came out?!) - I'd love to see new material though. I suppose that just an OHC version of that 15th Anniversary Edition would be worth the upgrade though.


I don't think the exact contents have been confirmed yet, but the page count is slightly higher than the 15th Anniversary edition. The story itself is only about half the book, so there's definitely some bonus material included, even if it's just what was in the previous edition.

----------


## Joyus

Barnes and Noble have their annual 3 for 2 sale on Marvel / DC hardcovers. 
Useful for some in particular those overseas as shipping comes to about $25 for 3 OHC

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/?csr...BOOK&view=grid

----------


## Penoy

Thanks Joyus!

Just my luck as soon as I get the 100 Bullets 3-5. The 2nd volume gets OOS at CGN. Haha. Guess im trapped into a difficult search ahead.

----------


## stilgar20

> Barnes and Noble have their annual 3 for 2 sale on Marvel / DC hardcovers. 
> Useful for some in particular those overseas as shipping comes to about $25 for 3 OHC
> 
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/s/?csr...BOOK&view=grid


Are their online prices the same as in store and what are some good new 52 titles worth checking out?  I've heard the new Wonder Woman, Aquaman, and Flash are all really good.

----------


## MartinNL

> Are their online prices the same as in store and what are some good new 52 titles worth checking out?  I've heard the new Wonder Woman, Aquaman, and Flash are all really good.


Yeah WW, Flash, Aquaman, Batman, Batman & Robin, Animal Man are all great and very recommended.

----------


## danmar85

Fables and Y: The Last Man also available for those that have been wanting to pick them up.  Not sure on stock.

----------


## Brian

Quick question about the B&N Sales from a noob: does the discount apply if you mix in-stock items with pre-order items? It doesn't come up for me, but I'm not sure if that's how it's supposed to be, or if I'm doing something wrong.

----------


## TomSlick

Did I misread something or does some jackass really think they going to get $259 for the Death and Return of Superman omnibus on that B&N page?

----------


## Batmil

> Did I misread something or does some jackass really think they going to get $259 for the Death and Return of Superman omnibus on that B&N page?


Same as some people asking $255 for JLA Deluxe vol 2...

----------


## The_Dark_Knight

> Same as some people asking $255 for JLA Deluxe vol 2...


Rock of Ages _is_ pretty good.  :Wink:

----------


## NZ_InFerno

> Quick question about the B&N Sales from a noob: does the discount apply if you mix in-stock items with pre-order items? It doesn't come up for me, but I'm not sure if that's how it's supposed to be, or if I'm doing something wrong.


It did the last time it was on, which was just for DC books. I had a couple of preorders and the discount still worked. 

I've ordered a few books from B&N as this is easily the cheapest place for international buyers, but beware that the packaging can be pretty poor at times. Absolutes are usually shipped in their white boxes so have more protection but other HCs can be a bit of a lottery.


Edit: Just tried adding preorders and it doesn't give the discount, luckily the books I want will be out before January when the deal ends.

----------


## Brian

> It did the last time it was on, which was just for DC books. I had a couple of preorders and the discount still worked. 
> 
> I've ordered a few books from B&N as this is easily the cheapest place for international buyers, but beware that the packaging can be pretty poor at times. Absolutes are usually shipped in their white boxes so have more protection but other HCs can be a bit of a lottery.
> 
> 
> Edit: Just tried adding preorders and it doesn't give the discount, luckily the books I want will be out before January when the deal ends.


Thanks, good to see it's not just me. All the stuff I want also comes out before January, so I can wait.

----------


## lvizzz

> It did the last time it was on, which was just for DC books. I had a couple of preorders and the discount still worked. 
> 
> I've ordered a few books from B&N as this is easily the cheapest place for international buyers, but beware that the packaging can be pretty poor at times. Absolutes are usually shipped in their white boxes so have more protection but other HCs can be a bit of a lottery.
> 
> 
> Edit: Just tried adding preorders and it doesn't give the discount, luckily the books I want will be out before January when the deal ends.


When would that sale end? 1st of January?

----------


## Brian

> When would that sale end? 1st of January?


January 9, 2015 at 2:59am Eastern time.

----------


## danmar85

> When would that sale end? 1st of January?


Edit: Beaten to it by Brian.

----------


## Batmil

> It did the last time it was on, which was just for DC books. I had a couple of preorders and the discount still worked. 
> 
> I've ordered a few books from B&N as this is easily the cheapest place for international buyers, but beware that the packaging can be pretty poor at times. Absolutes are usually shipped in their white boxes so have more protection but other HCs can be a bit of a lottery.
> 
> 
> Edit: Just tried adding preorders and it doesn't give the discount, luckily the books I want will be out before January when the deal ends.


Does it help the packaging when you make a bigger order?

----------


## NZ_InFerno

> Does it help the packaging when you make a bigger order?


From my experience, probably not. Biggest order I've received has been three books, even though it was part of a 9 book order. They're pretty much on par with Amazon US in terms of shipping so what you will get is a cardboard box and some of those air pockets.

----------


## lvizzz

Do you think we will get some collection - Omnibus - for Hellblazer? TV series is quite good, watched 1st episode, will be watching more - not like Gotham, which is atrocious and unwatchable - but don't want to buy trades when somethings bigger may come. I know it was one of the biggest and most popular series from vertigo but hasn't been given proper threatment.

----------


## Balakin

> Do you think we will get some collection - Omnibus - for Hellblazer? TV series is quite good, watched 1st episode, will be watching more - not like Gotham, which is atrocious and unwatchable - but don't want to buy trades when somethings bigger may come. I know it was one of the biggest and most popular series from vertigo but hasn't been given proper threatment.


For some reason it seems to me that DC is collecing material in omnis based on creators, who could attract the core audience and not based on succesful series. Like Johns, Morrison. They always get the big format books. Now we will have a Neal Adams oriented Bat omnibus.
Stories that the mainstream, non core audience would be interested in usually will be collected in chunky paperbacks. I think those sell better in book stores. People like the Nolan Batman movies, they buy these fairly cheap, 400-600 pages long tps, chuck them in their backpacks, read them on the bus, etc. I think we will rather see reprints of the big Hellblazer and Preacher tpbs than omnis and deluxes. But who knows, if they see that there is demand for the hardbacks, maybe it will happen.

----------


## Drz

> January 9, 2015 at 2:59am Eastern time.


Wow nice. So you definitely should wait for FF Hickman Omni 2, Batman Inc and other absolutes/omnis released to get 1 free.

----------


## TomSlick

> Do you think we will get some collection - Omnibus - for Hellblazer? TV series is quite good, watched 1st episode, will be watching more - not like Gotham, which is atrocious and unwatchable - but don't want to buy trades when somethings bigger may come. I know it was one of the biggest and most popular series from vertigo but hasn't been given proper threatment.


The obvious answer is: Who knows.
But, I'm personally not counting on it. DC/Vertigo as had tons of opportunity to give Hellblazer top notch treatment (movie, TV show, the success of Garth Ennis or Brian Azzarello, etc) and has so far refused.
They are currently collecting the entire series in tpb, which is good in that they include never-before-published stories (Paul Jenkins had quite a few gems in his run).
That said, they could almost collect this series based on writers. Delano, Ennis, Ellis, Carey, Jenkins, Milligan, etc.
Don't count on it, tho.

----------


## TomSlick

> For some reason it seems to me that DC is collecing material in omnis based on creators, who could attract the core audience and not based on succesful series. Like Johns, Morrison. They always get the big format books. Now we will have a Neal Adams oriented Bat omnibus.
> Stories that the mainstream, non core audience would be interested in usually will be collected in chunky paperbacks. I think those sell better in book stores. People like the Nolan Batman movies, they buy these fairly cheap, 400-600 pages long tps, chuck them in their backpacks, read them on the bus, etc. I think we will rather see reprints of the big Hellblazer and Preacher tpbs than omnis and deluxes. But who knows, if they see that there is demand for the hardbacks, maybe it will happen.


Safe to say that if your last name is John, Morrison or Lee, you get the royal collection treatment.

----------


## victorxd1999

> For some reason it seems to me that DC is collecing material in omnis based on creators, who could attract the core audience and not based on succesful series. Like Johns, Morrison. They always get the big format books. Now we will have a Neal Adams oriented Bat omnibus.
> Stories that the mainstream, non core audience would be interested in usually will be collected in chunky paperbacks. I think those sell better in book stores. People like the Nolan Batman movies, they buy these fairly cheap, 400-600 pages long tps, chuck them in their backpacks, read them on the bus, etc. I think we will rather see reprints of the big Hellblazer and Preacher tpbs than omnis and deluxes. But who knows, if they see that there is demand for the hardbacks, maybe it will happen.


Never thought about it that way but that's definitely a high possibility. That also explains why we have Grell's Green arrow in tpb now instead of a GA omnibus.

----------


## The_Dark_Knight

> ... not like Gotham, which is atrocious and unwatchable


This seems slightly hyperbolic.

----------


## Doctor Know

> Safe to say that if your last name is John, Morrison or Lee, you get the royal collection treatment.


Don't forget Perez and Wolfman. I got all 3 of their New Teen Titans Omnibus' earlier this year. Best $200 bucks I ever spent. Also Perez's run on WW and Avengers are getting collected in to omnibus set to release next year.

----------


## FlashingSabre

> This seems slightly hyperbolic.


I agree with him. I think its completely unwatchable.

----------


## The_Dark_Knight

> I agree with him. I think its completely unwatchable.


Fair enough. I won't argue it's the greatest show ever, but it's held my interest thus far.

----------


## lvizzz

> This seems slightly hyperbolic.


Not at all. Barely stand first episode, story is all over the place, acting is...well, fucking bad. Young Selina Kyle watching murder of Bruce's parents, Montoya is already in MCU. No, just no. It's bad.

----------


## Batmil

Does anyone have some pics of the Flash omnibuses by Geoff Johns? Are they worth it quality/price wise?

----------


## Wollodrin

Love gotham.

Liking Constantine as well though... never read hellblazer, but might pick up those trades.

----------


## GenericUserName12

> I agree with him. I think its completely unwatchable.


I agree.  Why are they making Gotham into a soap opera?

----------


## Stargasm

Guys, would  expect any customs fee an a 3 HC order from B&N? 3 big books in a single package won't stay unnoticed and that might negate the whole deal.

----------


## RIPLynott

> Does anyone have some pics of the Flash omnibuses by Geoff Johns? Are they worth it quality/price wise?


These ones dont have the new bindings, but they wernt that hard to read. The second was the worst binding wise and they have those sad black cardboard covers. That being said the stories were very good, and I personally think its definitly worth it to buy them. The first volume is literally half the size of the other two, and I think the same msrp so if you can get that discounted that would be good

----------


## Thesanmich

Anyone know what good collections to pick up at $75 for the B&N sale?
Books I already own that are that price..Planetary, DOSM, Untold Tales of Spidey, Sleeper.

Books I'm looking to get are...
-Wolverine by Millar
-Flash by Johns vol.1
-Brightest Day
-Yellow, Blue, Gray by Loeb/Sale
-Cap Lives
...all of which are 35-36% off.

----------


## jjsheridan1001

> Do you think we will get some collection - Omnibus - for Hellblazer? TV series is quite good, watched 1st episode, will be watching more - not like Gotham, which is atrocious and unwatchable - but don't want to buy trades when somethings bigger may come. I know it was one of the biggest and most popular series from vertigo but hasn't been given proper threatment.


I would actually argue that the current releases are THE collections we will get for now. You consider that these are comprehensive paperback releases of chunks of issues and when it's done the whole series will be collected completely. I imagine if they had planned to do other releases, they would be putting these out in hardcover (ala Preacher or Y The Last Man) first. 

Hellblazer is, IMO, one of the best comics DC has ever done, but it's always been dark and adult and starring a character that can be hard to like at times...and quite frankly it's done well in sales but never the volume of, say Preacher or Y The Last Man...so I think these comprehensive paperbacks are all we are ever going to see.

TBH, considering Constantine is bringing in elements like Doctor Fate, I imagine they will ultimately want to emphasize the New 52 version over the classical ultimately.

----------


## TomSlick

> Don't forget Perez and Wolfman. I got all 3 of their New Teen Titans Omnibus' earlier this year. Best $200 bucks I ever spent. Also Perez's run on WW and Avengers are getting collected in to omnibus set to release next year.


Well, damn. You're right. And don't forget Absolute editions of Crisis (Wolfman-Perez) and the Avengers/JLA cross-over (Perez)

----------


## Thesanmich

> Wow nice. So you definitely should wait for FF Hickman Omni 2, Batman Inc and other absolutes/omnis released to get 1 free.


Isn't Absolute Batman Inc going to be released on January 13th, at least on B&N?

----------


## NZ_InFerno

> Anyone know what good collections to pick up at $75 for the B&N sale?
> Books I have around that are that price..Planetary, DOSM, Untold Tales of Spidey, Sleeper 
> Looking at..
> -Wolverine by Millar
> -Flash by Johns vol.1
> -Brightest Day
> -Yellow, Blue, Gray by Loeb/Sale
> -Cap Lives
> ...all of which are 35-36% off.


Planetary being one of the best comics ever made should be no 1 on your list. Sleeper is fantastic too (Brubaker/Phillips) plus its a really nice Omnibus.

----------


## victorxd1999

> Planetary being one of the best comics ever made should be no 1 on your list. Sleeper is fantastic too (Brubaker/Phillips) plus its a really nice Omnibus.


Those are the ones he already has :Wink:

----------


## Doctor Know

Add Paul Levitz's LOSH deluxe editions for The Great Darkness Saga and The Curse.

----------


## Whenitmatters

If i want to read green arrow , is it required that i read  ann nocenti's run first or just skip straight to vol 4 with jeff lemire's run. I heard her run was not very good so i wanted to make sure i am not missing anything if i just skip over it.

----------


## Brian

> If i want to read green arrow , is it required that i read  ann nocenti's run first or just skip straight to vol 4 with jeff lemire's run. I heard her run was not very good so i wanted to make sure i am not missing anything if i just skip over it.


You should be able to start with Lemire's run. I didn't read any of the New 52 GA before starting Lemire's first issue, and I got on fine.

----------


## victorxd1999

> If i want to read green arrow , is it required that i read  ann nocenti's run first or just skip straight to vol 4 with jeff lemire's run. I heard her run was not very good so i wanted to make sure i am not missing anything if i just skip over it.


It's possible to only read Lemire's run. I would even recommend starting with Lemire's run to be honest. Lemire's GA is probably my favorite GA story after Grell's run/Longbow Hunters

----------


## Batmil

> These ones dont have the new bindings, but they wernt that hard to read. The second was the worst binding wise and they have those sad black cardboard covers. That being said the stories were very good, and I personally think its definitly worth it to buy them. The first volume is literally half the size of the other two, and I think the same msrp so if you can get that discounted that would be good


Meh problems like these with sloppy covers etc make me hesitant to buy an omnibus... shoving it back down the list for a while.. thanks for the reply!

----------


## FlashingSabre

> If i want to read green arrow , is it required that i read  ann nocenti's run first or just skip straight to vol 4 with jeff lemire's run. I heard her run was not very good so i wanted to make sure i am not missing anything if i just skip over it.


Skip it. Issue 17 is the perfect jumping on point.

----------


## victorxd1999

Read my first Lobo comic today... that was... something eelse.It made me wonder why Dc didn't push Lobo when Deadpool became popular. With the right push, I think Lobo could be Dc's Deadpool. Atleast, trying to push Lobo as the new Deadpool would be better idea than pushing Lobo as the new Wolverine like they're doing now.

----------


## Whenitmatters

> You should be able to start with Lemire's run. I didn't read any of the New 52 GA before starting Lemire's first issue, and I got on fine.





> It's possible to only read Lemire's run. I would even recommend starting with Lemire's run to be honest. Lemire's GA is probably my favorite GA story after Grell's run/Longbow Hunters


Thank you gentleman for your advise.

----------


## Legion564

Are there any rare out of print omnibi from DC? The only one I want right now is the Infinite Crisis Omnibus which I know can be pretty expensive. Can anyone educate me on other rare DC books?

Edit: Nvm I went on the first page and got all I need lol.

----------


## NZ_InFerno

> Those are the ones he already has


Totally misread that hah, in that case I would recommend the Flash Omnis by Geoff Johns if you can tolerate the average bindings.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

I wrote about my experience with Barnes&Noble and their international shipping on the previous incarnation of the Omnibus threads. For those of you who werent around at the time, below are my thoughts.

With regards to B&N packaging and time of delivery, I have mixed feelings. I took advantage of the 3for2 and Black Friday discount last year and purchased Animal Man Omnibus, Captain America by Jack Kirby Omnibus and Age of Ultron OHC.

Each book arrived separately. Animal Man omnibus was the first to arrive and unfortunately had bumped corners. Age of Ultron OHC arrived a couple of weeks later, whereas the Cap America Omnibus came IIRC a month or 2 later. The latter 2 came  in tight cardboard packaging and were in perfect nick.

Their initial response to my email regarding the damaged Animal Omnibus was to give me a partial refund but as this was the book that was supposed be the one for free i.e. the cheapest, the refund only related to the shipping and came out at around 30-40 cents!!! 

I ended up writing numerous emails to various B&N email addresses expressing my dissatisfaction but they kept fobbing me off. And then out of the blue, a month or so later I received an apologetic email stating that Id been granted  a complete refund for the whole order. Go figure.

----------


## Avengers1986

> Anyone know what good collections to pick up at $75 for the B&N sale?
> Books I already own that are that price..Planetary, DOSM, Untold Tales of Spidey, Sleeper.
> 
> Books I'm looking to get are...
> -Wolverine by Millar
> -Flash by Johns vol.1
> -Brightest Day
> -Yellow, Blue, Gray by Loeb/Sale
> -Cap Lives
> ...all of which are 35-36% off.


You can get Brightest Day right now for 50% off at ist and that will free up another spot for you to choose from at B&N.

http://www.instocktrades.com/TP/DC/B...S-HC/APR140272

----------


## lvizzz

> I wrote about my experience with Barnes&Noble and their international shipping on the previous incarnation of the Omnibus threads. For those of you who weren’t around at the time, below are my thoughts.
> 
> With regards to B&N packaging and time of delivery, I have mixed feelings. I took advantage of the 3for2 and Black Friday discount last year and purchased Animal Man Omnibus, Captain America by Jack Kirby Omnibus and Age of Ultron OHC.
> 
> Each book arrived separately. Animal Man omnibus was the first to arrive and unfortunately had bumped corners. Age of Ultron OHC arrived a couple of weeks later, whereas the Cap America Omnibus came IIRC a month or 2 later. The latter 2 came  in tight cardboard packaging and were in perfect nick.
> 
> Their initial response to my email regarding the damaged Animal Omnibus was to give me a partial refund but as this was the book that was supposed be the one for free i.e. the cheapest, the refund only related to the shipping and came out at around 30-40 cents!!! 
> 
> I ended up writing numerous emails to various B&N email addresses expressing my dissatisfaction but they kept fobbing me off. And then out of the blue, a month or so later I received an apologetic email stating that I’d been granted  a complete refund for the whole order. Go figure.


Thanks for that. I'm planning to get 3 Absolutes after new year when I should have some extra cash but now I'm worried about condition I might get them.

----------


## Stargasm

> I wrote about my experience with Barnes&Noble and their international shipping on the previous incarnation of the Omnibus threads. For those of you who weren’t around at the time, below are my thoughts.
> 
> With regards to B&N packaging and time of delivery, I have mixed feelings. I took advantage of the 3for2 and Black Friday discount last year and purchased Animal Man Omnibus, Captain America by Jack Kirby Omnibus and Age of Ultron OHC.
> 
> Each book arrived separately. Animal Man omnibus was the first to arrive and unfortunately had bumped corners. Age of Ultron OHC arrived a couple of weeks later, whereas the Cap America Omnibus came IIRC a month or 2 later. The latter 2 came  in tight cardboard packaging and were in perfect nick.
> 
> Their initial response to my email regarding the damaged Animal Omnibus was to give me a partial refund but as this was the book that was supposed be the one for free i.e. the cheapest, the refund only related to the shipping and came out at around 30-40 cents!!! 
> 
> I ended up writing numerous emails to various B&N email addresses expressing my dissatisfaction but they kept fobbing me off. And then out of the blue, a month or so later I received an apologetic email stating that I’d been granted  a complete refund for the whole order. Go figure.


Many thanks for that! Them shipping the books in separate packages is reassuring me a bit about possible customs fees...

----------


## Balakin

> Thanks for that. I'm planning to get 3 Absolutes after new year when I should have some extra cash but now I'm worried about condition I might get them.


Absolutes should come in their own protective packaging. If B&N didn't remove them they should be fine regardless of how they were packed.

----------


## Mad Hatter

Ops, wrong thread.

----------


## MartinNL

> Absolutes should come in their own protective packaging. If B&N didn't remove them they should be fine regardless of how they were packed.


Yeah you would think that, but they managed to send me a damaged Absolute Sandman vol. 2. Never B&N ever again for me.

----------


## Thesanmich

> You can get Brightest Day right now for 50% off at ist and that will free up another spot for you to choose from at B&N.
> 
> http://www.instocktrades.com/TP/DC/B...S-HC/APR140272


Oh sweet. Thanks for the heads up. 
My picks will probably be Flash by Johns, Cap Lives, and Animal Man then.
I'll probably do a second round next month for the $150's(Doom Patrol, JSA Vol.2...whatever else).

----------


## canadianaidan64

Last time I orderd from B&N (3 Absolutes) they removed two from the white protective packaging and both were damaged. The replacements were sent with the white box and arrived okay ( one still had a dinged corner). It also took over a month to receive my order and another month to receive the replacements. I'm not ordering from them again, I don't care if it saves me a few bucks.

----------


## Penoy

Concerning reports about b&n. For those domestic, has anybody tried to pick up their orders through a store? At least they replace the damaged ones even if it is a major hassle.

----------


## danmar85

All this negative feedback on B&N is turning me off, which is sad, because I really wanted to save a few bucks and order a few items I may have wanted.  We'll see I guess.

----------


## Thesanmich

Anyone know if 100 bullets Vol. 2 deluxe will get a reprint? I know Vol. 1 was in the same position but eventually came back, along with Preacher 4. 

Out of curiosity, what purchases do you guys plan on making for the B&N sale?

----------


## Morpheus

> Out of curiosity, what purchases do you guys plan on making for the B&N sale?


I ordered 'Amazing SpiderMan Vol.1, SpiderMan by Stern, Absolute Batman & Robin'.. They sent omnibuses in one and absolute in another package. Hope they arrive in Good condition..

----------


## momaw

I don't order books from B&N anymore.  Packaging is just as bad as amazon but sipping time is terrible.  I've had stuff arrive 2 months past due date.

Another member here had a book arrive poor condition but B&N refused a replacement or refund without him shipping the original back (internationally) at his own expense which ended up being way more than the book was worth.

I also remember other members having issues where they ordered 3 books in the buy 2 get 1 free where after shipping the first 2 books B&N cancelled the third and refused a refund because it was a free book anyway.

In my opinion they aren't worth the risk.

----------


## Pete Wisdom

I ordered last year during similar sale from B&N. Never again. Half of the box (the empty half, because how do you send three trades if not in a box way too large) was smashed and it's some kind of miracle the books only needed to be bend back into shape in between other books on the shelf.

It's the worst packaging I encountered while IIRC being also the most expensive. Just no.

----------


## LordJulius

Not sure if it's been mentioned here yet: Batman - Gothic Deluxe by Morrison/Janson:

http://www.amazon.com/Batman-Gothic-...ords=dc+comics

We are also getting a collection of Vertigo's CMYK, but sadly only as a paperback:

http://www.amazon.com/CMYK-Fabio-Moo...vertigo+comics

----------


## Mad Hatter

> Out of curiosity, what purchases do you guys plan on making for the B&N sale?


52 omnibus, Sandman omnibus vol. 1 and Teen Titans by Geoff Johns omnibus.

----------


## FlashingSabre

> All this negative feedback on B&N is turning me off, which is sad, because I really wanted to save a few bucks and order a few items I may have wanted.  We'll see I guess.


They have had good domestic service for me, but I mostly get paperbacks.

----------


## Roland1580

> Anyone know if 100 bullets Vol. 2 deluxe will get a reprint? I know Vol. 1 was in the same position but eventually came back, along with Preacher 4. 
> 
> Out of curiosity, what purchases do you guys plan on making for the B&N sale?


Batman Noir: Long Halloween, Batman Noir: Eduardo Risso: The Deluxe Edition, Batman Vol. 5: Zero Year - Dark City. That's all - I don't trust B&N in questions of delivery

----------


## JohnHorus

> Last time I orderd from B&N (3 Absolutes) they removed two from the white protective packaging and both were damaged. The replacements were sent with the white box and arrived okay ( one still had a dinged corner). It also took over a month to receive my order and another month to receive the replacements. I'm not ordering from them again, I don't care if it saves me a few bucks.


I also ordered 3 absolutes. All of them came without the white box and had suffered a little ding on one of the corners of the slipcases. Fortunately, the damage didn't reach the books themselves. And I got my order in 5 days, which is probably the reason the books weren't more damaged than they were. 

Even without the white boxes, an absolute is a pretty sturdy book so it's pretty much the only thing I'd recommend buying from B&N's 3 for 2 sale.

----------


## billabonghotrod

During B&N's sale earlier this year I ordered Fables deluxe editions 1-8 and Daytripper deluxe. All came in the same box and in perfect shape and the packing was slightly better than usual. Hopefully it wasnt just luck and they continue to package their books that way this time.

----------


## Marth555

Somebody talk me out of getting the absolutes of all star superman, batman and robin and final crisis

----------


## Spirou

> Somebody talk me out of getting the absolutes of all star superman, batman and robin and final crisis


Good luck. There's just no valuable reason to do so... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Balakin

> Somebody talk me out of getting the absolutes of all star superman, batman and robin and final crisis


do you like Morrison?
Do you like absolutes?
If the answer is yes for both, than GET  THE DAMNED THINGS!
Sorry, can't help more  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## prof436

How is the 52 omnibus binding? I would like to buy it from b&n with doom patrol and sandman vol 2.

----------


## canadianaidan64

> How is the 52 omnibus binding? I would like to buy it from b&n with doom patrol and sandman vol 2.


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo51DdPYLwA

Not the best video ( it doesn't show the binding while the book is open). It's sewn. I don't know how tight it is.

----------


## prof436

Is the story really good?

----------


## canadianaidan64

> Is the story really good?


I haven't read it. I hear it's not grant Morrison's best.
Edit: brain fart... I thought you were talking about dc 1 000 000. 52 is supposed to be pretty awesome.


Well, against my better judgement I'm about to order 3 omniboo from the B&N sale. Hopefully they spend as little time in transit as possible and arrive in okay shape. The ones I'm getting are: Planetary, Animal Man, and House of Secrets.

----------


## Thesanmich

> Somebody talk me out of getting the absolutes of all star superman, batman and robin and final crisis


Uhhh...let me think...
..you'll have less shelf space once you do..um..
..okay I got nothing, just get the damn things!

----------


## stilgar20

My buy 2 get 1 free order came in yesterday,  I had placed it Saturday night.  I order the first 3 trades of Azzarello's Wonder Woman, the two Lemire Green Arrow trades and Green Arrow year one tpb.  All 6 books came to just under 50 bucks with express shipping for being  a Barnes and Noble member.  Will probably go in store this week and use the 20% coupon i received to pick up 3 more.

----------


## Thesanmich

> My buy 2 get 1 free order came in yesterday,  I had placed it Saturday night.  I order the first 3 trades of Azzarello's Wonder Woman, the two Lemire Green Arrow trades and Green Arrow year one tpb.  All 6 books came to just under 50 bucks with express shipping for being  a Barnes and Noble member.  Will probably go in store this week and use the 20% coupon i received to pick up 3 more.


My coupon says 15% off. Are you a paid member?

----------


## Whenitmatters

Just discovered i had an extra 20% coupon in my email (thanks stilgar for the inadvertent reminder) Just for price comparison sake from B&N and IST, i put the Deadpool omnibus by Joe Kelly and  two volumes of Geoff johns flash omnibus together including the 20% discount for being a B&N member everything came to $123.52. ($10 in taxes)  IST it was $154 dollars. If I order this by Sunday i will save $30.48.

----------


## stilgar20

> My coupon says 15% off. Are you a paid member?


Yeah, I am.

----------


## stilgar20

> Just discovered i had an extra 20% coupon in my email (thanks stilgar for the inadvertent reminder) Just for price comparison sake from B&N and IST, i put the Deadpool omnibus by Joe Kelly and  two volumes of Geoff johns flash omnibus together including the 20% discount for being a B&N member everything came to $123.52. ($10 in taxes)  IST it was $154 dollars. If I order this by Sunday i will save $30.48.


I was thinking about doing something similar with the Annihilation omni and two other books, but wanted to wait till later in the month when bigger coupons drop (hopefully).

----------


## Marth555

> Is the story really good?


52 is one of the best comics I have ever read

----------


## deltasun

> Concerning reports about b&n. For those domestic, has anybody tried to pick up their orders through a store? At least they replace the damaged ones even if it is a major hassle.


I don't know if you would get a replacement if you have it shipped to their stores.  First off, they would have to redo the transaction.  Problem there is that their in-store prices are cover price and not matching their on-line prices.

----------


## Whenitmatters

> I was thinking about doing something similar with the Annihilation omni and two other books, but wanted to wait till later in the month when bigger coupons drop (hopefully).


i forgot about that as well.  :Confused:  Everyone keeps talking about CGN having major discounts around black friday, you just made me a little reluctant to pull the trigger now

----------


## Thesanmich

> I was thinking about doing something similar with the Annihilation omni and two other books, but wanted to wait till later in the month when bigger coupons drop (hopefully).


There's a good amount of books I want to take advantage of, mostly omnibuses and maybe a few absolutes, do you guys think I should use the current coupon for something smaller like around the $50-75 MSRP range? Or just forget about it completely and wait to see what bigger coupons come up in addition to whatever shows up on CGN black friday/Marvel clearance and then decide accordingly?

----------


## victorxd1999

> Is the story really good?


52 is very, very good.

----------


## Legion564

> 52 is very, very good.


Wanna get that infinite crisis omnibus first but it's so expensive.  :Frown:

----------


## deltasun

> Wanna get that infinite crisis omnibus first but it's so expensive.


Don't know if that would work anyway since it's from a third party seller.  Or are you talking in general?

----------


## TomSlick

> I haven't read it. I hear it's not grant Morrison's best.
> Edit: brain fart... I thought you were talking about dc 1 000 000. 52 is supposed to be pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> Well, against my better judgement I'm about to order 3 omniboo from the B&N sale. Hopefully they spend as little time in transit as possible and arrive in okay shape. *The ones I'm getting are: Planetary, Animal Man, and House of Secrets.*


All excellent choices. I should also note, since you're talking about 52, Morrison in an interview years ago said something to the extent that his role and Animal Man/Buddy Baker's role in 52 is kind of his swan song to AM.

----------


## dern

> Wanna get that infinite crisis omnibus first but it's so expensive.


I don't think you need it. I didn't. The great parts of 52 don't really have anything to do with Infinite Crisis anyway. It's referenced, sure, but not to the point where it's required reading.

----------


## lvizzz

Is Batman/Superman from New 52 any good?

What other deluxe editions should I get from Morrison run on Batman? I have Black Glove so far.

----------


## victorxd1999

> Is Batman/Superman from New 52 any good?
> 
> What other deluxe editions should I get from Morrison run on Batman? I have Black Glove so far.


I'm did not like Batman/Superman a lot. There are definitely better runs. 

The next Morrison Batman deluxe to get would be Batman RIP

----------


## lvizzz

> I'm did not like Batman/Superman a lot. There are definitely better runs. 
> 
> The next Morrison Batman deluxe to get would be Batman RIP


But art is great innit?

----------


## Balakin

> What other deluxe editions should I get from Morrison run on Batman? I have Black Glove so far.


RIP, but the last two issues are more connected to Final Crisis than anything else (they are even included in the Absolue FC IRRC) then Batman and Robin AND The return of Bruce Wayne because those two titles ran paralell after issue 12 or something of B&R, then INC.
I think Time and the Baman should come after RIP but I'm not sure and that's not even a deluxe.

----------


## Enormouse

> But art is great innit?


Jae Lee's art is great, but I don't think he's the current artist.

----------


## Captain Planet

> But art is great innit?


I like his art but he draws in a way that makes me feel like I'm watching a dream.  Which is fantastic for a book like Dark Tower but from what I saw, it didn't fit in a Batman/Superman book.

----------


## victorxd1999

Pictures for Lvizzz of Absolute Superman For Tomorrow:
20141108_174504.jpg20141108_174544.jpg
Front cover of dust jacket
20141108_174600.jpg

----------


## victorxd1999

Back of dust jacket
20141108_174613.jpg
The cover under the dust jacket is black cardboard

inside pics:
20141108_174707.jpg

20141108_174721.jpg

----------


## Ari Gold

What kind of extras are there with Absolute All Star Superman? Thanks.

----------


## lvizzz

Thanks!

Still don't get why some people don't you use some hosting sites like photobucket etc. It's just much easier.

----------


## TomSlick

> Is Batman/Superman from New 52 any good?
> 
> What other deluxe editions should I get from Morrison run on Batman? I have Black Glove so far.


The best Morrison Batman from that stretch in my opinion is his Batman and Robin run and Batman Inc. If you have the coin, I'd get them in Absolute. B&R is out now and Inc is set for release in January or February. If not or if you just like Deluxe, they're both available in that format, at least B&R is.

----------


## danmar85

> Pictures for Lvizzz of Absolute Superman For Tomorrow


The front and back cover are amazing.

----------


## abilashsaliba

> The front and back cover are amazing.


Unfortunately the story in between those covers is far from amazing

----------


## victorxd1999

> Unfortunately the story in between those covers is far from amazing


I'll see what I think of it when I read it. It was 25 euro so it doesn't have to be great. Having Lee's art in an oversized volume is worth 25 euros on its own. If I like the story it's a bonus :Wink:

----------


## kodave

Apologies if this has already been asked, but is there any difference in terms of content/extras between Morrison's Arkham Asylum 15th Anniversary Edition hardcover and the just released 25th Anniversary Edition hardcover?

Amazon has the page counts at 216 for the 15th versus 232 for the 25th, but that might not be accurate or mean there is extra content.

Are either of them oversized/Deluxe?

----------


## victorxd1999

Question for the very big Morrison fans:
I love Morrison's work but have not yet read a ton of his work and what I've read of him was the "simpler" stuff he wrote like Animal Man. After exploring the Dc universe for a while I think I'm ready to read Final Crisis. I want to get the Absolute as I've heard it's the most complete edition. Problem is, I want to get the Final Crisis Absolute as well as Batman and Robin and Batman Inc absolutes but I've never read Morrison's Batman. If I'm getting Absolute Batman and Robin and Incorporated then I'm waiting for the rest of the Morrison run to get Absolutized (does anyone know how many absolutes that would take and how high that possibility is?) Before I read them but if I'm getting the Final Crisis Absolute then I plan on reading it when I get it instead of waiting for another Morrison Batman Absolute.  Is this possible without me being utterly confused? I know quite a few things about the New Gods and other Kirby creations so that will be okay I guess, I just need to know if I'm okay without reading Batman. And are there other things I'd need to know before I read FC (aside fom Death of the New Gods)? Thanks!

----------


## Balakin

> Question for the very big Morrison fans:
> I love Morrison's work but have not yet read a ton of his work and what I've read of him was the "simpler" stuff he wrote like Animal Man. After exploring the Dc universe for a while I think I'm ready to read Final Crisis. I want to get the Absolute as I've heard it's the most complete edition. Problem is, I want to get the Final Crisis Absolute as well as Batman and Robin and Batman Inc absolutes but I've never read Morrison's Batman. If I'm getting Absolute Batman and Robin and Incorporated then I'm waiting for the rest of the Morrison run to get Absolutized (does anyone know how many absolutes that would take and how high that possibility is?) Before I read them but if I'm getting the Final Crisis Absolute then I plan on reading it when I get it instead of waiting for another Morrison Batman Absolute.  Is this possible without me being utterly confused? I know quite a few things about the New Gods and other Kirby creations so that will be okay I guess, I just need to know if I'm okay without reading Batman. And are there other things I'd need to know before I read FC (aside fom Death of the New Gods)? Thanks!


You gonna be confused about FC, no matter what  :Big Grin:  But you don't need to read Batman for FC. I think you will be fine with the knowledge you already have.

----------


## victorxd1999

> You gonna be confused about FC, no matter what  But you don't need to read Batman for FC. I think you will be fine with the knowledge you already have.


I know I'm going to be confused and I'm preprared for that. As long as I'm not _utterly_ confused :Wink:  
Thanks for the answer!

----------


## TomSlick

> I know I'm going to be confused and I'm preprared for that. As long as I'm not _utterly_ confused 
> Thanks for the answer!


The best part is that you know you're going to be confused, so that's good. (I've read all of it several times and I'm still finding new things that help make more sense.) 

That said, you want to read them in order - or as much order as possible, starting with Batman, then into FC. There are little pieces of FC that feature Batman that if you haven't read them before - and even if you have - might not make any sense if you haven't read the prior stuff.

You can read Batman and Robin at the same time you read the Return of Bruce Wayne - that's one that hasn't been mentioned yet - or you can read Bruce Wayne afterward. Then read Batman Inc.

I can't recall how many Deluxe Books there are (one small storyline isn't actually collected in Deluxe), but they could each be reformatted for Absolute. So, maybe three or four????

I could maybe - maybe - see DC putting them in Absolute because Batman and Morrison - and not necessarily Morrison's Batman - sell many, many copies in Absolute edition.

I would think, however, that it's got a better chance getting collected in an omnibus as DC has pretty much collected most of Morrison's stuff longer bodies of work (except Batman and JLA) in omnibus form.

----------


## Whenitmatters

Here is the rest of my haul from the month of October. Special thanks to poster victorxd for the flash/aquaman suggestions, I have the Geoff Johns flash omnibus 1&2 on the way. Will read those after the marvel trades and as previously mentioned in the Marvel thread, get started on the Elektra omnibus. I only have one other Frank Miller Hardcover in my sights , 300. I read a couple of pages of Holy Terror, and I'll just say I will take a hard pass on the material. After that I'm going to start collecting classic stories by Alan Moore.

----------


## Whenitmatters



----------


## Captain Planet

> The best part is that you know you're going to be confused, so that's good. (I've read all of it several times and I'm still finding new things that help make more sense.) 
> 
> That said, you want to read them in order - or as much order as possible, starting with Batman, then into FC. There are little pieces of FC that feature Batman that if you haven't read them before - and even if you have - might not make any sense if you haven't read the prior stuff.
> 
> You can read Batman and Robin at the same time you read the Return of Bruce Wayne - that's one that hasn't been mentioned yet - or you can read Bruce Wayne afterward. Then read Batman Inc.
> 
> I can't recall how many Deluxe Books there are (one small storyline isn't actually collected in Deluxe), but they could each be reformatted for Absolute. So, maybe three or four????
> 
> I could maybe - maybe - see DC putting them in Absolute because Batman and Morrison - and not necessarily Morrison's Batman - sell many, many copies in Absolute edition.
> ...


There are seven deluxes so far with 4 of them being collected into two absolutes.  

Black Glove - Deluxe
RIP - Deluxe 
Batman and Robin 1 - Batman and Robin Absolute
Batman and Robin 2 - Batman and Robin Absolute
Batman and Robin 3 - Batman and Robin Absolute
Return of BW - Deluxe
Batman Inc vol 1 - Batman Inc Absolute

Batman Inc vol 1 deluxe is merged with the two tpbs to make the Absolute. You could make Death and Return another absolute but it would kind of straddle B&R.  Black Glove + RIP absolute would be big at about 600 pages but has been done before.  That would just lave Return of BW at about a 200 page absolute.   

It's a bit of a mess and they should just stick to one format before they move on in my opinion.

----------


## Avengers1986

Any idea if the 10th anniversary edition of Identity Crisis will have new extras or just be the same hardback repackaged?  Thanks for any info.

http://www.dccomics.com/graphic-nove...ersary-edition

----------


## kodave

> There are seven deluxes so far with 4 of them being collected into two absolutes.  
> 
> Black Glove - Deluxe
> RIP - Deluxe 
> Batman and Robin 1 - Batman and Robin Absolute
> Batman and Robin 2 - Batman and Robin Absolute
> Batman and Robin 3 - Batman and Robin Absolute
> Return of BW - Deluxe
> Batman Inc vol 1 - Batman Inc Absolute
> ...


Couldn't DC just do:
Absolute Batman: The Black Glove collecting Batman and Son, The Black Glove and The Resurrection of Ra's Al Ghul (~640 pages)
Absolute Batman: R.I.P. collecting R.I.P., Time and the Batman, The Return of Bruce Wayne (~568 pages)

Those two books would be on the bigger end of Absolute editions like Absolute Batman Incorporated.

The other Morrison stuff is already taken care of with Absolute Batman Incorporated and Absolute Batman and Robin: Batman Reborn.

----------


## Captain Planet

> Couldn't DC just do:
> Absolute Batman: The Black Glove collecting Batman and Son, The Black Glove and The Resurrection of Ra's Al Ghul (~640 pages)
> Absolute Batman: R.I.P. collecting R.I.P., Time and the Batman, The Return of Bruce Wayne (~568 pages)
> 
> Those two books would be on the bigger end of Absolute editions like Absolute Batman Incorporated.
> 
> The other Morrison stuff is already taken care of with Absolute Batman Incorporated and Absolute Batman and Robin: Batman Reborn.


Yeah, and I touched on that a little in my comment but the problem comes from Aboslute B&R and RoBW taking place at the same time, or at least with RoBW occurring at the end of B&R.  So either you read the first half of RIP/RoBW absolute, then read Absolute B&R and then go back to the RIP/RoBW absolute or you switch back and forth between the second half of RIP/RoBW absolute and the B&R absolute.  

Either way there is a weird gap between RIP and RoBW that makes it an awkward pairing.

It's completely doable but the best way in my opinion was to just keep it all in deluxes all separated into the proper volumes.  Missing Time and the Bat is kind of annoying though.

----------


## FlashingSabre

> Question for the very big Morrison fans:
> I love Morrison's work but have not yet read a ton of his work and what I've read of him was the "simpler" stuff he wrote like Animal Man. After exploring the Dc universe for a while I think I'm ready to read Final Crisis. I want to get the Absolute as I've heard it's the most complete edition. Problem is, I want to get the Final Crisis Absolute as well as Batman and Robin and Batman Inc absolutes but I've never read Morrison's Batman. If I'm getting Absolute Batman and Robin and Incorporated then I'm waiting for the rest of the Morrison run to get Absolutized (does anyone know how many absolutes that would take and how high that possibility is?) Before I read them but if I'm getting the Final Crisis Absolute then I plan on reading it when I get it instead of waiting for another Morrison Batman Absolute.  Is this possible without me being utterly confused? I know quite a few things about the New Gods and other Kirby creations so that will be okay I guess, I just need to know if I'm okay without reading Batman. And are there other things I'd need to know before I read FC (aside fom Death of the New Gods)? Thanks!


I think your good. The two issues of Batman in the FC Absolute should give you everything you need.

----------


## cheska

Has anyone had a delayed notice from Barnes and Noble? All three of my Flash omnibuses by Geoff Johns have been delayed  :Frown:

----------


## Penoy

1 out of my 3 was delayed. A day behind. The first 2 are here and came in perfect condition even though the box only had 5 air cushions on top of the books.

----------


## Thesanmich

Deciding on a format to collect Morrison's Batman in is one of the most rage inducing decisions ever. 
Absolute B&R and Absolute Bat Inc. are almost guaranteed purchases for me seeing as how I've already read up to Time & the Batman digitally, but the rest of his run I'll hold off on in hopes for an omnibus...whenever that is.

----------


## victorxd1999

> Here is the rest of my haul from the month of October. Special thanks to poster victorxd for the flash/aquaman suggestions, I have the Geoff Johns flash omnibus 1&2 on the way. Will read those after the marvel trades and as previously mentioned in the Marvel thread, get started on the Elektra omnibus. I only have one other Frank Miller Hardcover in my sights , 300. I read a couple of pages of Holy Terror, and I'll just say I will take a hard pass on the material. After that I'm going to start collecting classic stories by Alan Moore


You're welcome! You're enjoying them?

----------


## victorxd1999

Thanks for the help guys!



> Yeah, and I touched on that a little in my comment but the problem comes from Aboslute B&R and RoBW taking place at the same time, or at least with RoBW occurring at the end of B&R.  So either you read the first half of RIP/RoBW absolute, then read Absolute B&R and then go back to the RIP/RoBW absolute or you switch back and forth between the second half of RIP/RoBW absolute and the B&R absolute.  
> 
> Either way there is a weird gap between RIP and RoBW that makes it an awkward pairing.
> 
> It's completely doable but the best way in my opinion was to just keep it all in deluxes all separated into the proper volumes.  Missing Time and the Bat is kind of annoying though.


Is it possible that they can do a Batman RIP absolute containing Return of Bruce Wayne but do it Luthor/Joker Absolute style? So you have RIP and Time and the Batman in a hardcover in the slipcase and RoBW is in another hardcover in the slipcase.  That would indicate the time gap and you don't have to switch books midway

----------


## MartinNL

> Thanks for the help guys!
> 
> 
> Is it possible that they can do a Batman RIP absolute containing Return of Bruce Wayne but do it Luthor/Joker Absolute style? So you have RIP and Time and the Batman in a hardcover in the slipcase and RoBW is in another hardcover in the slipcase.  That would indicate the time gap and you don't have to switch books midway


I was thinking that too. Or they could do Son, Black Glove and RIP in one absolute and RoBW and BW: Road Home in another absolute Luthor/Joker style. Road Home wasn;t very memorable, but still adds to the whole story.

----------


## Diamond

Question: Has someone of you the Kirby's Challengers of Unknown Omnibus? Given DC's history with Omniboo I prefer to hear your opinion before buying.

----------


## Commissioner Gordon

> Question: Has someone of you the Kirby's Challengers of Unknown Omnibus? Given DC's history with Omniboo I prefer to hear your opinion before buying.


I don't have it, but it's in the same style as the Kirby Fourth World books: glued binding and it uses the newsprint style paper.

----------


## Ari Gold

Anyone have an opinion on Johns' Flash run?

I don't typically love Johns' work. I liked his Green Lantern run, but not his JSA run. I find his characterization to be shallow and execution to be simple and/or generic superhero fodder.

I got the first Flash omnibus years ago but never felt like I needed to finish the run. I liked the way he handled the character, but I haven't really read much Flash besides.

Would love some opinions to help. Thanks!

----------


## drd

Recent purchases

----------


## drd

*Ronin Deluxe*

*Front Cover*
Dust Jacket taken off and sat to the left


*Back Cover*
Again dust jacket to the left


*Interior*
Its a glued binding but theres almost no gutter loss and lays open by itself from 'Page 1' pretty much

----------


## Balakin

> Anyone have an opinion on Johns' Flash run?
> 
> I don't typically love Johns' work. I liked his Green Lantern run, but not his JSA run. I find his characterization to be shallow and execution to be simple and/or generic superhero fodder.
> 
> I got the first Flash omnibus years ago but never felt like I needed to finish the run. I liked the way he handled the character, but I haven't really read much Flash besides.
> 
> Would love some opinions to help. Thanks!


Hmmm...tough. I love his JSA, so maybe my opinion is not too relevant, but I think his Flash run gets better after the first few arcs (so around the second omni).

----------


## FlashingSabre

> Anyone have an opinion on Johns' Flash run?
> 
> I don't typically love Johns' work. I liked his Green Lantern run, but not his JSA run. I find his characterization to be shallow and execution to be simple and/or generic superhero fodder.
> 
> I got the first Flash omnibus years ago but never felt like I needed to finish the run. I liked the way he handled the character, but I haven't really read much Flash besides.
> 
> Would love some opinions to help. Thanks!


Love it ssssssssssssssooooooooooooooooooooooooo much. One of my favorite runs. Volume 2 is the sweet spot, and its fairly cheap for its size.

----------


## Avengers1986

> Anyone have an opinion on Johns' Flash run?
> 
> I don't typically love Johns' work. I liked his Green Lantern run, but not his JSA run. I find his characterization to be shallow and execution to be simple and/or generic superhero fodder.
> 
> I got the first Flash omnibus years ago but never felt like I needed to finish the run. I liked the way he handled the character, but I haven't really read much Flash besides.
> 
> Would love some opinions to help. Thanks!


I love his run on Flash above anything else he's done, my 2nd favorite run of his might be Teen Titans, his Green Lantern run was pretty good just not as good as those 2 runs.  His Flash run made me a fan of his, for good or bad.  His 2nd run that began with Flash Rebirth to Flashpoint isn't as good.

----------


## TomSlick

> Anyone have an opinion on Johns' Flash run?
> 
> I don't typically love Johns' work. I liked his Green Lantern run, but not his JSA run. I find his characterization to be shallow and execution to be simple and/or generic superhero fodder.
> 
> I got the first Flash omnibus years ago but never felt like I needed to finish the run. I liked the way he handled the character, but I haven't really read much Flash besides.
> 
> Would love some opinions to help. Thanks!


It's awesome.

----------


## Ari Gold

Wow. You guys are awesome! Done and done.

----------


## Whenitmatters

> You're welcome! You're enjoying them?


i just  finished reading the she-hulk trade and am in the middle of the Ms.Marvel trade. The flash/aquaman trades i will get to next but from what i seen of the art i really like it, so hopefully my enthusiasm for the art style matches the story inside.   :Embarrassment:  If you have any other suggestions please fill free to let me know, especially when it comes to the flash!

----------


## victorxd1999

> i just  finished reading the she-hulk trade and am in the middle of the Ms.Marvel trade. The flash/aquaman trades i will get to next but from what i seen of the art i really like it, so hopefully my enthusiasm for the art style matches the story inside.   If you have any other suggestions please fill free to let me know, especially when it comes to the flash!


Well, like mentioned above the Johns Flash run is very good. 

If you like the art in Flash, you might want to check out Detective Comics New 52 vol 6 which is by the same creative team as Flash. My favorite artist of the New 52 has to be Sorrentino though his style isn't very housestyle-ish. His art can be found in Green arrow vol 4-6 (written by Lemire). What's your taste in writing again?

----------


## victorxd1999

If anyone's interested in Spectre, I've done a review about it
http://community.comicbookresources....s-and-Judgemen

----------


## silkcuts

Has anyone picked up *The Wake*?
I need confirmation whether it's deluxe sized or regular (premium) sized hardcover.

----------


## silkcuts

Cheers for pics drd. Mine Ronin is the mail, was expecting it last week but it hasn't arrived. Hopefully, it will be waiting for me when I come home today.

----------


## canadianaidan64

> Has anyone picked up *The Wake*?
> I need confirmation whether it's deluxe sized or regular (premium) sized hardcover.


Just a regular standard comic book sized HC.

----------


## drd

> Well, like mentioned above the Johns Flash run is very good. 
> 
> If you like the art in Flash, you might want to check out Detective Comics New 52 vol 6 which is by the same creative team as Flash. My favorite artist of the New 52 has to be Sorrentino though his style isn't very housestyle-ish. His art can be found in Green arrow vol 4-6 (written by Lemire). What's your taste in writing again?


Sorrentino was also the artist for the first two and a half trades of I, Vampire (written by Joshua Hale Falkov) highly recommended.

----------


## Ari Gold

Anyone have recommendations for books in the $20-30 range?

I'm looking for a 3rd book to go with Ronin Deluxe & Hush Unwrapped.

----------


## lvizzz

> Anyone have recommendations for books in the $20-30 range?
> 
> I'm looking for a 3rd book to go with Ronin Deluxe & Hush Unwrapped.


Try American Vampire, I really like it.

----------


## canadianaidan64

> Anyone have recommendations for books in the $20-30 range?
> 
> I'm looking for a 3rd book to go with Ronin Deluxe & Hush Unwrapped.





> Try American Vampire, I really like it.




Im finding American vamp. to be below average both as a vampire story and a western. I own the second book but I've not yet had any urge to read it. Then again I'm generally not much of a Scott Snyder fan so YMMV. Also a few of the HCs are going OOP and getting stupidly expensive.

Batman Noir: Dark Knight Returns is available for preorder. It's frank millar in black and white, based on your recent purchases you'd like it.

Of course I can't go a day without recommending Fear Agent to somebody. The first library edition is around $30 and it's really well built. The series is some of the best sci-fi in the entire medium. It's like a pulp era Dr who starring washed up Han Solo.

Astro City and Miracleman are also among my favourites.

----------


## victorxd1999

> Anyone have recommendations for books in the $20-30 range?
> 
> I'm looking for a 3rd book to go with Ronin Deluxe & Hush Unwrapped.


I second Fear Agent,  it's quite a good book. But I think you are looking for a 3rd book for the B&N sale, right?  In that case, I highly recommend Fury Max My war gone by, Y the Last Man/Invisibles/Fables deluxes and Incognito classified edition.

----------


## victorxd1999

> Sorrentino was also the artist for the first two and a half trades of I, Vampire (written by Joshua Hale Falkov) highly recommended.


Yeah, it was quite good. But I think Sorrentino really evolved while doing Green Arrow, it's a notch above his work in I' Vampire imo (it's still very good in I, Vampire but his Green Arrow work is jist brilliant)

----------


## TomSlick

> Just a regular standard comic book sized HC.


Thanks, I had the same question.

----------


## victorxd1999

Finished Superman For Tomorrow. It was a very quick read imo. I liked it, but it definitely had some issues. The characterization isn't always spot on for most characters, there were quite some plotholes and the overall plot was lacking imo. But still worth it for the Jim Lee art :Wink:

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

Green Lantern by Geoff Johns Omnibus Vol. 2 is up on amazon.com. Not sure if anyone already mentioned this.

The descriptions reads:
_
"Best-selling writer and Chief Creative Officer of DC Comics, Geoff Johns revitalized the Green Lantern franchise in his decade long run beginning with GREEN LANTERN: REBIRTH and culminating with WRATH OF THE FIRST LANTERN.
Blackest Night is here as the dead rise across the cosmos! Hal Jordan and the battle worn Green Lanterns must unite the new and different colored Corps if they have any chance at defeating the seemingly endless and unstoppable army of the dead.
Collects Green Lantern #26-52, Blackest Night #0-7, DC Universe #0, Untold Tales of Blackest Night #1-2, Blackest Night Tales of the Corps #1-2._"

----------


## SXVA

Anyone have experience with the DC Archives editions, in particular the New Teen Titans versions? Would it be a severe decrease in quality from the omnibus? Are they a decent option, or nah?

Trying to get some George Perez books, but most of it is expensive for me.

I just saw it had 8 issues instead of the 20+ of the omnibus, heh... pretty huge difference but i can't see paying 150-200 for the vol 1 omni. Might be forced to skip the first omni then and go right to two. The TP Vol 1 that contains 7-8 issues combined with the vol 2 omni might be okay... i'd miss out on like 13 issues but save a lot of cash. Yeah, forget the DC Archive edition with it's 8 issues.

Don't suppose that Geoff Johns Teen Titans omnibus will ever go down in price? Comics are one totally expensive hobby, *sigh*.

----------


## Whenitmatters

> Well, like mentioned above the Johns Flash run is very good. 
> 
> If you like the art in Flash, you might want to check out Detective Comics New 52 vol 6 which is by the same creative team as Flash. My favorite artist of the New 52 has to be Sorrentino though his style isn't very housestyle-ish. His art can be found in Green arrow vol 4-6 (written by Lemire). What's your taste in writing again?


I'm not discriminate when it comes to writing style, if it is a good story i will read it. From what i've read so far (thanks to this community)  but i like morrison, brubaker, kirkman, moore, miller,snyder. I even like johns new 52 justice league. I only read the first trade so far, so that is my only experience with his writing at the moment.

----------


## canadianaidan64

> Anyone have experience with the DC Archives editions, in particular the New Teen Titans versions? Would it be a severe decrease in quality from the omnibus? Are they a decent option, or nah?
> 
> Trying to get some George Perez books, but most of it is expensive for me.
> 
> I just saw it had 8 issues instead of the 20+ of the omnibus, heh... pretty huge difference but i can't see paying 150-200 for the vol 1 omni. Might be forced to skip the first omni then and go right to two. The TP Vol 1 that contains 7-8 issues combined with the vol 2 omni might be okay... i'd miss out on like 13 issues but save a lot of cash. Yeah, forget the DC Archive edition with it's 8 issues.
> 
> Don't suppose that Geoff Johns Teen Titans omnibus will ever go down in price? Comics are one totally expensive hobby, *sigh*.


Dc archives are very high quality. Thick paper, leather covers, awesome sewn binding, not a downgrade from the omnibus at all except for the pages not being oversized (and the Teen titains run not being complete)

----------


## johnsme

http://www.instocktrades.com/specials/47/DC+Sale+#4

60% off DC sale at IST. No omnis or absolutes, but some good stuff in there.

----------


## victorxd1999

> http://www.instocktrades.com/specials/47/DC+Sale+#4
> 
> 60% off DC sale at IST. No omnis or absolutes, but some good stuff in there.


I've scoured it, thse are the best ones imo:
Hitman
Human Target
Seven soldiers of Victory
Tom Strong
Promethea


Oh and there is one omnibus but it's the New 52 Zero omnibus.

----------


## Balakin

> I even like johns new 52 justice league. I only read the first trade so far, so that is my only experience with his writing at the moment.


Well, you like him at his worst so I guess you will love his earlier stuff then.

----------


## Batmil

Besides the Geoff Johns omnibuses and the n52 series, are there any good collected Flash solo stories? Preferably modern age!

----------


## SXVA

> Dc archives are very high quality. Thick paper, leather covers, awesome sewn binding, not a downgrade from the omnibus at all except for the pages not being oversized (and the Teen titains run not being complete)


Oh cool, so it's basically the oversized aspect and more issues in the omnibus. Alright, maybe i can figure something out involving that. Thanks.

----------


## Balakin

> Besides the Geoff Johns omnibuses and the n52 series, are there any good collected Flash solo stories? Preferably modern age!


He was awesome in Morrison's JLA. Well...everybod was awesome in that  :Big Grin:

----------


## Batmil

> He was awesome in Morrison's JLA. Well...everybod was awesome in that


True! (Still collecting those damn Deluxe editions....) But that isn't really a solo run, any tips on a solo series?

----------


## victorxd1999

> Besides the Geoff Johns omnibuses and the n52 series, are there any good collected Flash solo stories? Preferably modern age!


Mark Waid's run from the 90s is collected partially and very good. Morrison's run is 11 issues long and fully collected and pretty good (not Morrison and Millar on their best but still good). These are all the Flash tpb's from the post-CoIE serie https://www.goodreads.com/series/96616-the-flash-ii 
So not a lot is collected at all.

----------


## Balakin

> True! (Still collecting those damn Deluxe editions....) But that isn't really a solo run, any tips on a solo series?


Unfortunately no, other then the John's runs and some of the n52 stuff, I've only read the Guggenheim run with Bart, which wasn't too good. The Mark Waid run supposed to be good but it's a pain in the arse to collect.

----------


## Batmil

> Unfortunately no, other then the John's runs and some of the n52 stuff, I've only read the Guggenheim run with Bart, which wasn't too good. The Mark Waid run supposed to be good but it's a pain in the arse to collect.


My luck again!




> Mark Waid's run from the 90s is collected partially and very good. Morrison's run is 11 issues long and fully collected and pretty good (not Morrison and Millar on their best but still good). These are all the Flash tpb's from the post-CoIE serie https://www.goodreads.com/series/96616-the-flash-ii 
> So not a lot is collected at all.


Thanks for the list, unfortunately not everything is easy to collect as Balakin stated above. It's a shame really, my interest in the Flash has been growing since the JLA and his TV show but DC is making it very difficult to love the character(s).

----------


## Balakin

> My luck again!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the list, unfortunately not everything is easy to collect as Balakin stated above. It's a shame really, my interest in the Flash has been growing since the JLA and his TV show but DC is making it very difficult to love the character(s).


After Johns left there was another (short) Waid run but IRRC that wasn't as good as Johns' stuff. But it was like 5 or 6 years ago I've read it, so maybe I'm wrong.
You can try Flash Rebirth, which takes place after Final Crisis and deals with Barry's return. It's Johns and Van Schiever, and it is...interesting. The story is not bad but it's not GL Rebirth level and to put it mildly, I'm not a fan of Van Schiever's art.

----------


## Henrik K. Kristensen

> Anyone have experience with the DC Archives editions, in particular the New Teen Titans versions? Would it be a severe decrease in quality from the omnibus? Are they a decent option, or nah?
> 
> Trying to get some George Perez books, but most of it is expensive for me.
> 
> I just saw it had 8 issues instead of the 20+ of the omnibus, heh... pretty huge difference but i can't see paying 150-200 for the vol 1 omni. Might be forced to skip the first omni then and go right to two. The TP Vol 1 that contains 7-8 issues combined with the vol 2 omni might be okay... i'd miss out on like 13 issues but save a lot of cash. Yeah, forget the DC Archive edition with it's 8 issues.
> 
> Don't suppose that Geoff Johns Teen Titans omnibus will ever go down in price? Comics are one totally expensive hobby, *sigh*.


I would say that the Arhive Editions are a step up in quality.
Some of the best books made.... and some more volumes in same quality are my most wanted books from any publisher.

Unfortunately DC stopped at vol. 4 and later books in the archive series are lower quality.

----------


## Ari Gold

Question for international posters re: B&N.

This is my first time ordering since I've moved overseas last year (until now I've just been shipping orders to my brother or parents in the States), I still haven't got an email that my B&N order has been processed nor a shipping notice. Should I expect one even though it's not being shipped/delivered to US?

Thanks.

----------


## ricardoramos

> http://www.instocktrades.com/specials/47/DC+Sale+#4
> 
> 60% off DC sale at IST. No omnis or absolutes, but some good stuff in there.


they ship to europe?

----------


## FlashingSabre

> Anyone have experience with the DC Archives editions, in particular the New Teen Titans versions? Would it be a severe decrease in quality from the omnibus? Are they a decent option, or nah?
> 
> Trying to get some George Perez books, but most of it is expensive for me.
> 
> I just saw it had 8 issues instead of the 20+ of the omnibus, heh... pretty huge difference but i can't see paying 150-200 for the vol 1 omni. Might be forced to skip the first omni then and go right to two. The TP Vol 1 that contains 7-8 issues combined with the vol 2 omni might be okay... i'd miss out on like 13 issues but save a lot of cash. Yeah, forget the DC Archive edition with it's 8 issues.
> 
> Don't suppose that Geoff Johns Teen Titans omnibus will ever go down in price? Comics are one totally expensive hobby, *sigh*.


There is a second trade go in up to 16 coming out soon, and the 3rd archive collects up to the second omni. Its a lot cheaper than the first 2. The johns stuff is in trade for fairly cheap.

----------


## TomSlick

> I've scoured it, thse are the best ones imo:
> Hitman
> Human Target
> Seven soldiers of Victory
> Tom Strong
> Promethea
> 
> 
> Oh and there is one omnibus but it's the New 52 Zero omnibus.



Do you know if the Tom Strong "Terrific Tales" is OHC? I'm pretty sure the Vol. 1 Deluxe is.

http://www.instocktrades.com/TP/DC/T...2-HC/JAN050364

----------


## FlashingSabre

> I'm not discriminate when it comes to writing style, if it is a good story i will read it. From what i've read so far (thanks to this community)  but i like morrison, brubaker, kirkman, moore, miller,snyder. I even like johns new 52 justice league. I only read the first trade so far, so that is my only experience with his writing at the moment.


Thats probably the worst thing he has ebr written, so you will probably love all his other stuff.

----------


## victorxd1999

> they ship to europe?


Yep. But shipping's very expensive

----------


## FlashingSabre

> Besides the Geoff Johns omnibuses and the n52 series, are there any good collected Flash solo stories? Preferably modern age!


The Manpul/Buchelato stuff is pretty good.

----------


## Balakin

> The Manpul/Buchelato stuff is pretty good.


that's the n52 series

----------


## johnsme

> I've scoured it, thse are the best ones imo:
> Hitman
> Human Target
> Seven soldiers of Victory
> Tom Strong
> Promethea
> 
> 
> Oh and there is one omnibus but it's the New 52 Zero omnibus.


Chase by J.H. Williams III is good, I heard.

Dont everyone order Tom Strong because I am buying a copy on Friday!

----------


## TomSlick

> Chase by J.H. Williams III is good, I heard.
> 
> Dont everyone order Tom Strong because I am buying a copy on Friday!


I'm still convinced that Tom Strong is getting collected in Absolute edition.

----------


## Marth555

> Couldn't DC just do:
> Absolute Batman: The Black Glove collecting Batman and Son, The Black Glove and The Resurrection of Ra's Al Ghul (~640 pages)
> Absolute Batman: R.I.P. collecting R.I.P., Time and the Batman, The Return of Bruce Wayne (~568 pages)
> 
> Those two books would be on the bigger end of Absolute editions like Absolute Batman Incorporated.
> 
> The other Morrison stuff is already taken care of with Absolute Batman Incorporated and Absolute Batman and Robin: Batman Reborn.


I would buy these

----------


## Captain Planet

> I'm still convinced that Tom Strong is getting collected in Absolute edition.


Could be.  It kind of fell apart towards the end, even before Moore stopped writing it so I don't know how much demand there is for it.  I loved the first 12 issues or so but they lost me shortly after.

----------


## Lasborg

Does anyone have any idea about when and if American Vampire HC vol. 3 will be reprinted. it has been out of print for a long time now.

----------


## lvizzz

> Does anyone have any idea about when and if American Vampire HC vol. 3 will be reprinted. it has been out of print for a long time now.


No idea, keep hunting, I found mine not long time ago for 13 quid on US Amazon market.

----------


## TheTemp

> Does anyone have any idea about when and if American Vampire HC vol. 3 will be reprinted. it has been out of print for a long time now.


I'm holding out for the hipefully eventual Deluxe Editions!

----------


## canadianaidan64

> Does anyone have any idea about when and if American Vampire HC vol. 3 will be reprinted. it has been out of print for a long time now.


Volume 5 is getting hard to find as well.

----------


## lvizzz

> Volume 5 is getting hard to find as well.


Really? Well, have to keep it in mind.

----------


## TheTemp

According to its Amazon listing, Grayson will be getting the hardcover treatment! Yes! That's good because DC's basic hardcovers are much better built, collected (for the most part), and priced compared to marvel's.

----------


## Iron Fist

I've never bought a DC omnibus before, but the erm reputation precedes them. 

I was wondering if any of the binding problems I keep hearing so much about are in these: House of Secrets, Planetary and Sleeper omnibuses. 

Cheers

----------


## Johnatellodi

> According to its Amazon listing, Grayson will be getting the hardcover treatment! Yes! That's good because DC's basic hardcovers are much better built, collected (for the most part), and priced compared to marvel's.


I was actually wkndering about the quality of basic hc's frlm the big 2. Marvels do seem pretty flimsy.

Can anyone else vouch for DC's standaed haedcover quality? I am dying to pick up Snyders Batman in this format, but don't want books fallkng apart in a decade or less.

----------


## drd

> I've never bought a DC omnibus before, but the erm reputation precedes them. 
> 
> I was wondering if any of the binding problems I keep hearing so much about are in these: House of Secrets, Planetary and Sleeper omnibuses. 
> 
> Cheers


Here I compared both House of Secrets and Sleeper to a Marvel omni in a previous discussion we were having about bindings. Sleepers binding is great, HoS is (in my opinion) the worst sewn binding DC has put out and Planetary is somewhere in the middle.

----------


## victorxd1999

> I've never bought a DC omnibus before, but the erm reputation precedes them. 
> 
> I was wondering if any of the binding problems I keep hearing so much about are in these: House of Secrets, Planetary and Sleeper omnibuses. 
> 
> Cheers


Sleeper has the best Dc binding of all the others. Planetary is tight but not too tight. House of Secrets is quite tight

----------


## Whenitmatters

I received the 2 flash omnibi from the B/N sale. I thought they would at least put it in a box....no they put it in a bubble wrapped envelope then surrounded it with a thin piece of cardboard :Mad:  I'm surprised the books did not come damaged. At least Amazon halfway tries with their packaging.

----------


## Whenitmatters

> Well, you like him at his worst so I guess you will love his earlier stuff then.


i didn't mean i loved it, i just liked it for what it was , a quick intro to the league after the new 52 reboot.

----------


## TheTemp

> I was actually wkndering about the quality of basic hc's frlm the big 2. Marvels do seem pretty flimsy.
> 
> Can anyone else vouch for DC's standaed haedcover quality? I am dying to pick up Snyders Batman in this format, but don't want books fallkng apart in a decade or less.


Marvel's are way too thin and contain less issues for More money compared to DC's. I can't wait years for DC to decide whether or not they're going to Omnibus Snyder's amazing Batman run. Of course there's gutter loss in most books, no matter what kind of binding you have, but it's never too bad.

----------


## TomSlick

> Could be.  It kind of fell apart towards the end, even before Moore stopped writing it so I don't know how much demand there is for it.  I loved the first 12 issues or so but they lost me shortly after.


I agree, but I figure it gets collected since they've done it with League, Promethea and then last year's Top 10.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Question for international posters re: B&N.
> 
> This is my first time ordering since I've moved overseas last year (until now I've just been shipping orders to my brother or parents in the States), I still haven't got an email that my B&N order has been processed nor a shipping notice. Should I expect one even though it's not being shipped/delivered to US?
> 
> Thanks.


I just went thru my old emails from last year when I ordered from B&N during the Black Friday weekend. I live in Poland and I received a separate shipping notice email for each of the 3 books.

You should have got an initial email that your order was received. Go on the B&N site and check your order there also. Any doubts, send them an email.

----------


## kodave

> According to its Amazon listing, Grayson will be getting the hardcover treatment! Yes! That's good because DC's basic hardcovers are much better built, collected (for the most part), and priced compared to marvel's.


The run of the mill New 52 standard hardcovers are cheaply made. The paper is super thin and the black hardcovers damage super easily. Marvel also uses thin paper but at least the Marvel NOW hardcovers without dust jackets aren't as easily damaged.

----------


## canadianaidan64

So Amazon.ca has absolute world's greatest super heroes for sale, but says it will ship in 1-3 months, which from what I understand is code for out of stock. Is there any point to ordering and waiting 3 months? The book is ten years old, I find it highly unlikely that they have any copies left, but they are selling it so...

----------


## Yggdrasil

Does anyone remember how were the Barnes and Noble coupons around black friday last year? -20%? -30%?

I am thinking of taking advantage of their buy 2 get one free, with Sandman omnibus vol.1, vol.2 and Annihilation omnibus. If I can combine that with a coupon, I could save a decent amount of money (I've never read Sandman yet, so it's a bit of gamble, but it's so famous I should be ok)

----------


## TomSlick

> So Amazon.ca has absolute world's greatest super heroes for sale, but says it will ship in 1-3 months, which from what I understand is code for out of stock. Is there any point to ordering and waiting 3 months? The book is ten years old, I find it highly unlikely that they have any copies left, but they are selling it so...


if it's too good to be true . . .

----------


## billabonghotrod

> Does anyone remember how were the Barnes and Noble coupons around black friday last year? -20%? -30%?
> 
> I am thinking of taking advantage of their buy 2 get one free, with Sandman omnibus vol.1, vol.2 and Annihilation omnibus. If I can combine that with a coupon, I could save a decent amount of money (I've never read Sandman yet, so it's a bit of gamble, but it's so famous I should be ok)


I'm pretty sure it was 30% off and the coupon lasted for about 4 days. The Sandman series is awesome, I'm sure you'll like it.

----------


## Thesanmich

> Does anyone remember how were the Barnes and Noble coupons around black friday last year? -20%? -30%?
> 
> I am thinking of taking advantage of their buy 2 get one free, with Sandman omnibus vol.1, vol.2 and Annihilation omnibus. If I can combine that with a coupon, I could save a decent amount of money (I've never read Sandman yet, so it's a bit of gamble, but it's so famous I should be ok)


The big one for Black Friday is 30% off, but they send out several that are 20 or 25% throughout the months of November and December. 




> Marvel's are way too thin and contain less issues for More money compared to DC's. I can't wait years for DC to decide whether or not they're going to Omnibus Snyder's amazing Batman run. Of course there's gutter loss in most books, no matter what kind of binding you have, but it's never too bad.


Marvel is seriously jipping their customers with these collections. Original Sin was a big 'fuck you' as both a story and a collected edition and yet people still took it and walked away anyway, disgusting. 
DC may be a bit shabby when it comes to their binding but at least they still give us good content for our money. Happy we're getting the JSA and GL omnibuses one after another and even more happy that we'll be getting a Perez WW and Neal Adams Bat omnibus. I've been buying mostly Marvel books ever since I started collecting last December, and my main reason is because of the low-prints and their books constantly going OOP as a result of that, not so much because their books are 'Oh snap! Day 1 buy!" Now that I'm getting closer and closer to collecting everything I want from them that's available, I'll probably jump ship sometime soon. There's always going to be a book here and there that I'll buy if the page count/quality justifies it, but for the most part I won't be buying their books anymore just because they're 'worth looking into' like I used to.

----------


## TheTemp

> The run of the mill New 52 standard hardcovers are cheaply made. The paper is super thin and the black hardcovers damage super easily. Marvel also uses thin paper but at least the Marvel NOW hardcovers without dust jackets aren't as easily damaged.


To be fair, I haven't ever had a problem with "paper thickness". Or at least not that it's noticeable enough to me. DC has thick enough paper that their normal sized Hardcovers are still thickish. Whereas you have Marvel's which are super thin, less content and over priced. It's the only reason I have no single marvel now trades or their "premium"/normal sized hardcovers. Not worth the money they ask for them compared to DC's New52 hardcovers. I do buy lots of marvel's OHC's and omni's though online mainly for the same reason that Thesanmich said, because of lower print runs and I would like to be able to actually own some of these things.

----------


## kodave

> To be fair, I haven't ever had a problem with "paper thickness". Or at least not that it's noticeable enough to me. DC has thick enough paper that their normal sized Hardcovers are still thickish. Whereas you have Marvel's which are super thin, less content and over priced. It's the only reason I have no single marvel now trades or their "premium"/normal sized hardcovers. Not worth the money they ask for them compared to DC's New52 hardcovers. I do buy lots of marvel's OHC's and omni's though online mainly for the same reason that Thesanmich said, because of lower print runs and I would like to be able to actually own some of these things.


I've seen my fair share of wavy pages in standard New 52 hardcovers, so whether or not Marvel is thinner, the point is they're both cheaping out.

I think DC has a history of cheaping out far more often than Marvel. DC has been using newsprint-quality paper on certain trades deep into the 2000s. They still use it today on certain books. Book at the recent Knightfall editions. The paper quality is about that of a phone book. Not everything has to be glossy print. Especially when it doesn't serve the artwork well. But DC can do better on the matte paper selection. Marvel would have at least used a modern matte or glossy stock if they were putting out that Knightfall reprint, even if the paper was thin.

----------


## deltasun

I mentioned this in the Marvel thread too, but if there's anyone who wants 15% off coupons for B&N (they stack w/ the current B2G1 sale), just PM me.  I have some extra codes.

----------


## lvizzz

> I mentioned this in the Marvel thread too, but if there's anyone who wants 15% off coupons for B&N (they stack w/ the current B2G1 sale), just PM me.  I have some extra codes.


When those codes are due? Would like to get one but I'm planning to use this offer after New Year. Not 100% sure either after all those posts saying their packaging is not great.

----------


## deltasun

> When those codes due? Would like to get one but I'm planning to use this offer after New Year. Not 100% sure either after all those post saying their packaging is not great.


This particular one ends on the 16th (tomorrow, US time).  I'm sure there will be others in the upcoming weeks and I'll be sure to make the same offer.

----------


## Ari Gold

I've got the problem now with B&N that 1 of my 3 books ordered was cancelled, and now they're charging me full price for the other 2.

Originally, after they said the 3rd book couldn't be filled, I got a confirmation email that had book #1 at full price and book #2 at $0.00, and though I was disappointed I was still satisfied to get 2 books for the price of 1. Since then though they charged me separately for each of the 2 books they're now sending.

Also, the 3rd book, which they cancelled, is still listed as in-stock on their site.

I'm calling them in a few minutes to get it straightened out.

I remember someone else on the boards may have had a similar problem, any one know/remember how that one turned out for him??

EDIT: First woman I spoke to was not helpful. I'm not sure she fully understood what had happened or was just playing dumb and sticking to her story that it was cancelled bc it was out of stock.

I called back and the second woman I spoke to was very helpful. Completely understood what happened, checked that the book was back in stock. Ordered it for me, with international delivery, free of charge.

----------


## canadianaidan64

What book did they cancel? I want to know if it's one I was planning on ordering.

----------


## Ari Gold

> What book did they cancel? I want to know if it's one I was planning on ordering.


Flash Omnibus vol. 3.

EDIT: They have it back in stock and are sending it to me free.

----------


## krylox

> Flash Omnibus vol. 3.


 :Frown:  just wanted to order the three flash omnibi.

----------


## canadianaidan64

I was considering ordering the 3 flash omnis. Good thing they are back in stock.

----------


## Ari Gold

I edited the posts above, but for those who may not catch it and waiting for an update.

The first time I called, I spoke to a woman who didn't understand the situation at first. And then defaulted into "the book was cancelled b/c it wasn't in stock" and "you weren't charged extra for those 2 books, you were charged regular price."

When I hung up with her, I called back, and this time the woman I spoke to was extremely helpful.

It may have helped that she could see in her system they had sent me a confirmation email for the remaining 2 books, and one was fully discounted at $0.00, before they went ahead and charged me for both.

I mentioned that the book was cancelled as out-of-stock, but that it's still available for purchase online, and she should check if it was re-stocked.

She did and offered to send it at the fully discounted price. She wasn't going to include shipping, but I told her when it was originally ordered as a lumpsum the shipping was worth it for me to ship internationally instead of to the States, but now I would be paying shipping for each of the 3 books individually.

All in all, I think I might end up actually getting it cheaper than when I first ordered. Originally my order came out to $131, now it's $125 total (includes like $20+ shipping).

And for those curious:
1) DC 1,000,000 Omnibus (I love this series/event, collected all the floppies a few years ago with the intention of binding them. This will be much easier.)
2) Flash Omni Vol. 2
3) Flash Omni Vol. 3

----------


## The_Dark_Knight

I just re-read the first volume of the N52 Justice League. Say what you will about the story (I think it's serviceable and necessarily more bombastic and less character driven than other solo titles), but damn does Jim Lee's art look fantastic. I adore his rendition of Darkseid. I'd buy an Absolute of Lee's run on JL for sure.

----------


## TomSlick

> I just re-read the first volume of the N52 Justice League. Say what you will about the story (I think it's serviceable and necessarily more bombastic and less character driven than other solo titles), but damn does Jim Lee's art look fantastic. I adore his rendition of Darkseid. I'd buy an Absolute of Lee's run on JL for sure.


Oh man, I just could not get into this one. In fact when I was done with it, I almost just dropped the title (I'm getting it in floppies). I stuck with because I generally like Johns and I'm glad I did. The first story line is his weakest. The rest of the series IMO really picked up afterward.

Of course, reading it in a HC - in one sit down - might make it better than waiting monthly.

----------


## Avengers1986

If I have Geoff John's flash run in floppies, is there a need to get the omnibus's?  Is the paper of a better quality and are there extras in any of these volumes or is it just reprinted issues?  Thanks for any info

----------


## The_Dark_Knight

> If I have Geoff John's flash run in floppies, is there a need to get the omnibus's?  Is the paper of a better quality and are there extras in any of these volumes or is it just reprinted issues?  Thanks for any info


Oversized. Also, if you value having the whole run there in 3 convenient places, there's that. I think the paper is quite nice - not newsprint, but also not too glossy. As far as extras, there's little to none. Vol 1 has a few villain bios in the back, Vol 3 has a sketch page or two. They look mighty fine on a shelf too.image.jpg

----------


## Thesanmich

> Oh man, I just could not get into this one. In fact when I was done with it, I almost just dropped the title (I'm getting it in floppies). I stuck with because I generally like Johns and I'm glad I did. The first story line is his weakest. The rest of the series IMO really picked up afterward.
> 
> Of course, reading it in a HC - in one sit down - might make it better than waiting monthly.


I'm with you. The first two stories are quite underwhelming. But ever since Thrones of Atlantis, the series has been quite stellar. I even enjoyed the Forever Evil issues. This new arc with Luthor might just be his best. 




> Oversized. Also, if you value having the whole run there in 3 convenient places, there's that. I think the paper is quite nice - not newsprint, but also not too glossy. As far as extras, there's little to none. Vol 1 has a few villain bios in the back, Vol 3 has a sketch page or two. They look mighty fine on a shelf too.image.jpg


Woah, that first volume is as thin as a twig! I knew it was smaller but not by that much.

----------


## TomSlick

> I'm with you. The first two stories are quite underwhelming. But ever since Thrones of Atlantis, the series has been quite stellar. I even enjoyed the Forever Evil issues. This new arc with Luthor might just be his best.


Exactly! The Luthor stuff is solid! Johns can write a good bad guy. I always dug his Sinestro, and the dynamics between Luthor and Bruce Wayne are great.

----------


## America / Bucky / Russia

Batman: Gothic has been on my wishlist for some time, but looks like we're getting a HC edition next year. Hurrah! Now my Legends of the Dark Knight collection can be a little more complete.  :Smile:  (This will mean I'll be up to the first 23 issues, I think. Would love to see more of the series collected.)

----------


## The_Dark_Knight

> Batman: Gothic has been on my wishlist for some time, but looks like we're getting a HC edition next year. Hurrah! Now my Legends of the Dark Knight collection can be a little more complete.  (This will mean I'll be up to the first 23 issues, I think. Would love to see more of the series collected.)


What are the other collections containing the early parts of the LotDK run?

----------


## America / Bucky / Russia

> What are the other collections containing the early parts of the LotDK run?


Shaman #1-5 (1989, same time as Tim Burton film)
Prey #11-15; #137-141 (2012)
Venom #16-20 (2012)
Faces #28-30 (sadly a little slim)
Tales of the Batman by Tim Sale #32-33
Collected Legends of the Dark Knight #32-34, #38, #42-43 (1994)
Other Realms #35-36; #76-78
Dark Legends #39-40; #50; #52-54

#21-23 I own as single issues.

----------


## krylox

i'm just reading mike carey's lucifer and enjoying it very much. what do you guys think are the chances of getting a deluxe treatment of his "unwritten" series in the next year or so? sales were never spectacularly good on the series in the first place. just wondering if i should hold back a while or just go for the normal tpbs soon.
thanks for your input!

----------


## TomSlick

> Batman: Gothic has been on my wishlist for some time, but looks like we're getting a HC edition next year. Hurrah! Now my Legends of the Dark Knight collection can be a little more complete.  (This will mean I'll be up to the first 23 issues, I think. Would love to see more of the series collected.)


Yes, this was a solid series, at least for the first 50 or so issues. Would love to get a nice omnibus of it but probably pretty doubtful, since it was a hodgepodge of creators.

----------


## canadianaidan64

I'm 3 issues away from finishing the first lucifer book and it certainly is great. I hope they release it in HC sometime or I might just have to have the trades bound. I dont know about unwritten but I hope it gets a deluxe release, it looks intriguing.

----------


## TomSlick

> I'm 3 issues away from finishing the first lucifer book and it certainly is great. I hope they release it in HC sometime or I might just have to have the trades bound. I dont know about unwritten but I hope it gets a deluxe release, it looks intriguing.


Lucifer was a great, very underrated, series. I thought Carey's Hellblazer - another underrated run - was just as good if not better. I have not read Unwritten.

----------


## Dayle88

> Yes, this was a solid series, at least for the first 50 or so issues. Would love to get a nice omnibus of it but probably pretty doubtful, since it was a hodgepodge of creators.


It was a great way to allow writers and artists to be off the leash so to speak enough that they all produced, at the least, interesting and entertaining stories.

----------


## krylox

> Lucifer was a great, very underrated, series. I thought Carey's Hellblazer - another underrated run - was just as good if not better. I have not read Unwritten.


good to know, about his stint on hellblazer, will definitely check it out.

really miss this kind of literate, dense, intelligent storytelling in today's marketplace. everyone's screaming "golden age of comics" and yes, there are A LOT of very entertaining series out there, but not too much substance about them.

or maybe i'm just getting old.

probably both.

----------


## victorxd1999

> good to know, about his stint on hellblazer, will definitely check it out.
> 
> really miss this kind of literate, dense, intelligent storytelling in today's marketplace. everyone's screaming "golden age of comics" and yes, there are A LOT of very entertaining series out there, but not too much substance about them.
> 
> or maybe i'm just getting old.
> 
> probably both.


The substance can be found at publishers like Image and Dark Horse.  Dc and Marvel are pure entertainment for me now,.

----------


## victorxd1999

double post. Sorry

----------


## krylox

oh, i wasn't even talking about the big guys in the first place. but reallly, which image or dark horse series would you characterize as meningful/literate/substantial?
and really, i don't mean clever/inventive/entertaining.

----------


## victorxd1999

> oh, i wasn't even talking about the big guys in the first place. but reallly, which image or dark horse series would you characterize as meningful/literate/substantial?
> and really, i don't mean clever/inventive/entertaining.


Pretty Deadly, Lazarus, Alex+Ada, Zero, Hellboy and a few others. Though I agree there aren't as many as in the 90s, which I think is partially because of the shrinking of Vertigo.

----------


## canadianaidan64

> good to know, about his stint on hellblazer, will definitely check it out.
> 
> really miss this kind of literate, dense, intelligent storytelling in today's marketplace. everyone's screaming "golden age of comics" and yes, there are A LOT of very entertaining series out there, but not too much substance about them.
> 
> or maybe i'm just getting old.
> 
> probably both.


I'm with you. I think vertigo comics from the 80s & 90s are the best comics ever written.

----------


## krylox

> Pretty Deadly, Lazarus, Alex+Ada, Zero, Hellboy and a few others. Though I agree there aren't as many as in the 90s, which I think is partially because of the shrinking of Vertigo.


i really like lazarus and especially alex+ada. but they don't feel like i'm reading "the great american novel", if you know what i mean. i think there is now a whole generation of comic author who grew up mostly reading comics and internet-boards and not so much classic literature. on a positive note, they are much more versed in graphic storytelling. every one of your examples is a better comics than sandman ever was, just from the formal aspect. they do know how to pace and tell a story through visuals. but they lack in a literary, unique voice, a specific "sound", like moore, gaiman, milligan and a few others had.
like i said, visually the (mainstream genre) comic of today is a far more complex and vibrant thing than in the 80s and 90s. maybe the slight shallowness is the price to pay for it.

----------


## krylox

> I'm with you. I think vertigo comics from the 80s & 90s are the best comics ever written.


well, you probably grew up on them, like me. so we're heavily biased  :Wink: 

of course you can still find a lot of interesting, unique voices in the graphic novel scene. you know, back in the day, they used to make fun about how graphic novels are just comics in paperback, how it's just a marketing gag. it really saddens me that it really is true today: the graphic novel auteurs and mainstream comics are living now in completely separate worlds, are sold in different outlets to (mostly) completely different audiences. i think this is one reason, why we don't get the new watchmen or sandman, there is no crossover anymore between the art/underground/literacy and genre/entertainment.

----------


## victorxd1999

> i really like lazarus and especially alex+ada. but they don't feel like i'm reading "the great american novel", if you know what i mean. i think there is now a whole generation of comic author who grew up mostly reading comics and internet-boards and not so much classic literature. on a positive note, they are much more versed in graphic storytelling. every one of your examples is a better comics than sandman ever was, just from the formal aspect. they do know how to pace and tell a story through visuals. but they lack in a literary, unique voice, a specific "sound", like moore, gaiman, milligan and a few others had.
> like i said, visually the (mainstream genre) comic of today is a far more complex and vibrant thing than in the 80s and 90s. maybe the slight shallowness is the price to pay for it.


Honestly, I think it might be for the better. Comics are becoming its own genre. Though some comics are still literate and I hope those comics stay, I like variety. Pretty Deadly for example is still pretty literate imo.

----------


## krylox

i was talking about this topic with my (mostly graphic novels reading) girlfriend today. i also mentioned how great a deal karen berger was for comics. she was like "how come i have never heard of her before? and you never mentioned her either.". guilty as charged. i think she is one of the most under-appreciated persons ever to work in the comics industry. really hope karen will one day be remembered for the revolutionary editor that she was. we'll never know if authors like moore, gaiman, morrison, ellis, ennis... would have become the legends they are now, if not for the playground of vertigo (and pre-vertigo "berger books") and their legendary runs on swamp thing, sandman etc

----------


## krylox

> Honestly, I think it might be for the better. Comics are becoming its own genre. Though some comics are still literate and I hope those comics stay, I like variety. Pretty Deadly for example is still pretty literate imo.


you're right about comics becoming more "their own thing". but like i see it, it's exactly the diversity that's lacking. pretty deadly was on my to-read-list for some time, i'm even more curious now.

----------


## victorxd1999

> i was talking about this topic with my (mostly graphic novels reading) girlfriend today. i also mentioned how great a deal karen berger was for comics. she was like "how come i have never heard of her before? and you never mentioned her either.". guilty as charged. i think she is one of the most under-appreciated persons ever to work in the comics industry. really hope karen will one day be remembered for the revolutionary editor that she was. we'll never know if authors like moore, gaiman, morrison, ellis, ennis... would have become the legends they are now, if not for the playground of vertigo (and pre-vertigo "berger books") and their legendary runs on swamp thing, sandman etc


Yep, Berger was the one that made the entire Vertigo/pre-Vertigo thing happen. One of the most important editors in the comic industry

----------


## NZ_InFerno

> i'm just reading mike carey's lucifer and enjoying it very much. what do you guys think are the chances of getting a deluxe treatment of his "unwritten" series in the next year or so? sales were never spectacularly good on the series in the first place. just wondering if i should hold back a while or just go for the normal tpbs soon.
> thanks for your input!


I've been waiting for a Deluxe of Unwritten for years. I would say there is a good chance of it happening, Vertigo series have been getting the oversized treatment for a while now and mostly its been the more popular books. Unwritten had never been hugely popular, but it is fantastic, and I expect it should get an oversized treatment. As to when it will get it, well that is another story.




> well, you probably grew up on them, like me. so we're heavily biased 
> 
> of course you can still find a lot of interesting, unique voices in the graphic novel scene. you know, back in the day, they used to make fun about how graphic novels are just comics in paperback, how it's just a marketing gag. it really saddens me that it really is true today: the graphic novel auteurs and mainstream comics are living now in completely separate worlds, are sold in different outlets to (mostly) completely different audiences. i think this is one reason, why we don't get the new watchmen or sandman, there is no crossover anymore between the art/underground/literacy and genre/entertainment.


I don't know if you have read Phonogram or not, but it sounds like you would enjoy it.  Planetary would be right up your alley too.

----------


## silkcuts

Here it is, Ronin Deluxe in it's glory.


Arrived today, it was long journey from Guernsey (dispatched on 31.10.), hopefully Saga Deluxe will take some shortcut to Serbia (dispatched on 13.11.)

----------


## lvizzz

> Here it is, Ronin Deluxe in it's glory.
> 
> 
> Arrived today, it was long journey from Guernsey (dispatched on 31.10.), hopefully Saga Deluxe will take some shortcut to Serbia (dispatched on 13.11.)


Opening with one hand only like a pro.

----------


## victorxd1999

Is anyone up for a Most Wanted Dc Omnibus poll? We've had several Marvel ones but no official Dc one. If people are up to it I'd be willing to organise iT/count the votes.

----------


## dern

I'd be up for it as long as Mark Waid's Flash run was the winner.

----------


## victorxd1999

> I'd  be up for it as long as Mark Waid's Flash run was the winner.


Just to let you know, I take bribes :Wink: 

I had Waid's Flash in my shortlist but sadly it didn't make my top 10

----------


## Mad Hatter

> Is anyone up for a Most Wanted Dc Omnibus poll? We've had several Marvel ones but no official Dc one. If people are up to it I'd be willing to organise iT/count the votes.


Hell, yes!

----------


## danmar85

> Just to let you know, I take bribes
> 
> I had Waid's Flash in my shortlist but sadly it didn't make my top 10


Would this encompass Vertigo titles as well or just purely DC?  I wouldn't even feel qualified to voice my opinion.

----------


## victorxd1999

> Would this encompass Vertigo titles as well or just purely DC?  I wouldn't even feel qualified to voice my opinion.


I'll specify the rules later but I guess Vertigo and  Wildstorm will be allowed. I don't have any Vertigo titles in my list (though I do have 2 series that were originally published under Dc but have been re-branded as Vertigo like Animal Man) because I would rather have most of these runs in deluxes than omni's. 

Everyone who can think of 10 titles should vote, doesn't matter what the chances are of those titles actually getting an omni. For example, I have Hawkworld in my list, that would never get an omni but I would definitely buy it if comes out and I would rather have it than a lot of other omni's.

----------


## danmar85

> I'll specify the rules later but I guess Vertigo and  Wildstorm will be allowed. I don't have any Vertigo titles in my list (though I do have 2 series that were originally published under Dc but have been re-branded as Vertigo like Animal Man) because I would rather have most of these runs in deluxes than omni's. 
> 
> Everyone who can think of 10 titles should vote, doesn't matter what the chances are of those titles actually getting an omni. For example, I have Hawkworld in my list, that would never get an omni but I would definitely buy it if comes out and I would rather have it than a lot of other omni's.


Ya, that would automatically disqualify me lol.  I'm not familiar with 99.9% of DC content.  I probably couldn't name 3-4 titles that would fit.

----------


## vark

> Here it is, Ronin Deluxe in it's glory.
> 
> 
> Arrived today, it was long journey from Guernsey (dispatched on 31.10.), hopefully Saga Deluxe will take some shortcut to Serbia (dispatched on 13.11.)


Thanks for the vid. The "quality" of the packaging gives me the chill though. You're a very lucky guy!

It's a pretty good looking edition, and now I can wait for the oversized Gallery edition.

----------


## Kalitarix

The HCs from DC solicitations:

*BATMAN VOL. 6: THE GRAVEYARD SHIFT HC*
Written by SCOTT SNYDER, MARGUERITE BENNETT and JAMES TYNION IV
Art by GREG CAPULLO, DANNY MIKI, ANDY KUBERT, DUSTIN NGUYEN, DEREK FRIDOLFS, ALEX MALEEV and others
Cover by GREG CAPULLO
On sale APRIL 29 • 224 pg, FC, $24.99 US
In these tales from BATMAN #0, 18-20, 28, 34 and BATMAN ANNUAL #2, look back to the early days of the Dark Knight, then see the impact of the wake of the death of his son Damian! Plus, has Batman’s worst foe become...Bruce Wayne? This title also includes three pivotal chapters from the epic ZERO YEAR storyline, and a chapter that ties in to BATMAN ETERNAL! 

*BATMAN ‘66 VOL. 3 HC*
Written by JEFF PARKER, ART BALTAZAR and FRANCO
Art by JONATHAN CASE, DARIO BRIZUELA, TED NAIFEH, DEAN HASPIEL, PAUL RIVOCHE, CRAIG ROUSSEAU and WILFREDO TORRES
Cover by MICHAEL ALLRED
On sale APRIL 22 • 160 pg, FC, $19.99 US
In this third BATMAN ‘66 collection, The Dynamic Duo face The Joker, The Penguin, the Queen of Diamonds and a Bat-Robot of their own making...that may put Batman and Robin out of a job! Collects issues #11-16.

*BATMAN NOIR: THE DARK KNIGHT RETURNS DELUXE EDITION HC*
Written by FRANK MILLER
Art by FRANK MILLER and KLAUS JANSON
Cover by FRANK MILLER
On sale APRIL 29 • 208 pg, B&W, 7.5” x 11.5”, $34.99 US
For the first time, DC Comics collects Frank Miller’s unforgettable Dark Knight epic in black and white! It is ten years after an aging Batman has retired, and Gotham City has sunk into decadence and lawlessness. Now, as his city needs him most, the Dark Knight returns in a blaze of glory. Joined by Carrie Kelly, a teenaged Robin, Batman takes to the streets to end the threat of the mutant gangs that have overrun the city. And after facing off against The Joker and Two-Face for the final time, Batman finds himself in mortal combat with his former ally, Superman, in a battle that only one will survive.

*EARTH 2 VOL. 5: THE KRYPTONIAN HC*
Written by TOM TAYLOR and DANIEL H. WILSON
Art by NICOLA SCOTT, TREVOR SCOTT, EDDY BARROWS and EBER FERREIRA
Cover by ANDY KUBERT
On sale APRIL 15 • 176 pg, FC, $24.99 US
A new super being named Val-Zod has appeared – and the heroes of Earth-2 must convince him to help them in one last, desperate attempt to stop Kal-El. Can they band together in time to prepare for Apokolips and the forces of Darkseid? And can Val-Zod become the hero they need him to be? Collects EARTH 2 #21-26 and EARTH 2: FUTURES END #1!

*THE FILTH DELUXE EDITION HC*
Written by GRANT MORRISON
Art by CHRIS WESTON and GARY ERSKINE
Design cover
On sale APRIL 8 • 352 pg, FC, 7.0625” x 10.875” • $29.99 US • MATURE READERS
One of Grant Morrison’s most imaginative series features a heady brew of big ideas, exotic locales and bizarre action, starring prosthetically outfitted dolphins in scuba gear and a hard-smoking communist chimpanzee. This deluxe edition collects the entire thirteen-issue series plus bonus materials! 

*HARLEY QUINN VOL. 2: POWER OUTAGE HC*
Written by AMANDA CONNER and JIMMY PALMIOTTI
Art by AMANDA CONNER, JOHN TIMMS, DAVE JOHNSON, STEPHANE ROUX, CHAD HARDIN, PAUL POPE, MARCO FAILLA, DAMION SCOTT and others
Cover by AMANDA CONNER
On sale APRIL 8 • 208 pg, FC, $24.99 US
The first rule of Skate Club is...you do not mess with the Mistress of Mayhem! Harley stumbles across an underground fight club where big money equals big body counts! She’s in...and she’s making Sy Borgman her agent. Plus, what would happen if the demented Clown Princess of Crime visited the most popular comic con out there? And Harley attempts to rescue Poison Ivy – with smelly results! Collects HARLEY QUINN #9-13, HARLEY QUINN: FUTURES END #1, a story from SECRET ORIGINS #4 and the star-studded HARLEY QUINN INVADES COMIC-CON INTERNATIONAL: SAN DIEGO #1!

*INJUSTICE: GODS AMONG US YEAR TWO VOL. 2 HC*
Written by TOM TAYLOR
Art by BRUNO REDONDO, MIKE S. MILLER, STEPHANE ROUX, XERMANICO and others
Cover by JHEREMY RAAPACK
On sale APRIL 15 • 176 pg, FC, $22.99 US
With Superman’s reign over Earth secured, the Green Lantern Corps dispatches Kyle Rayner to investigate the situation. When he mysteriously disappears, the Guardians of the Universe are left with no choice but to remove Superman from his hard-won throne. But like all the others who have stood in Superman’s way since the death of his beloved wife, the Corps has a fight on their hands that will surely shake them to the core. Collects issues #7-12 and ANNUAL #1 of the hit series! 

*ROBIN, THE BOY WONDER: A CELEBRATION OF 75 YEARS HC*
Written by BILL FINGER, DON CAMERON, CHUCK DIXON and others
Art by BOB KANE, JERRY ROBINSON, DICK SPRANG and others
Cover by JIM LEE and SCOTT WILLIAMS
On sale APRIL 1 • 400 pg, FC, $39.99 US
2015 marks the 75th anniversary of Robin, the Boy Wonder! DC Comics is proud to present this new hardcover anthology collecting some of Robin’s greatest stories, featuring his adventures with Batman, the Teen Titans and more! 

*SUPERMAN/BATMAN: MICHAEL TURNER GALLERY EDITION HC*
Art by MICHAEL TURNER
Written by JEPH LOEB
Advance solicit • On sale in April • 208 pg, FC, 12” x 17” • $125.00 US
The art of comics legend Michael Turner is seen for the first time in it’s original form in the new SUPERMAN/BATMAN: MICHAEL TURNER GALLERY EDITION. This spectacular new book collects the “Supergirl” epic from SUPERMAN/BATMAN #8-13. Rounding out the book are numerous covers from IDENTITY CRISIS, JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA, THE FLASH and other DC Comics titles that helped establish Michael as an artistic force to be reckoned with.
Graphitti Designs’ Gallery Editions replicate the look, feel and attitude of the artwork. Every page is reproduced at original size on heavy paper stock to provide the fan and collector with museum quality reproductions obtainable nowhere else. This stunning Gallery Edition collects Michael Turner’s work for DC Comics, reproduced directly from his uninked pencil art that was then enhanced and colored by the talented Peter Steigerwald. This format showcases Michael’s art with all the subtleties and details that have never been captured in this fashion until now.

*WONDER WOMAN VOL. 6: BONES HC*
Written by BRIAN AZZARELLO
Art by CLIFF CHIANG and GORAN SUDZUKA
Cover by CLIFF CHIANG
On sale APRIL 1 • 160 pg, FC, $22.99 US
In this final WONDER WOMAN volume by Brian Azzarello and Cliff Chiang Olympus must fall, and its rightful ruler must be restored. Wonder Woman is locked in desperate battle with the First Born with the destiny of immortals at stake in these stories from WONDER WOMAN #30-35 and a story from SECRET ORIGINS #6.

*ABSOLUTE Y: THE LAST MAN VOL. 1 HC*
Written by BRIAN K. VAUGHAN
Art by PIA GUERRA, JOSE MARZAN, JR. and PAUL CHADWICK
Cover by J.G. JONES
Advance solicit • On sale JUNE 17 • 512 pg, 8.25” x 12.5” FC, $125.00 US • MATURE READERS
This is the saga of Yorick Brown, the only survivor of a plague that kills every mammal with a Y chromosome. Accompanied by his pet monkey, Ampersand, a mysterious government agent and a brilliant young geneticist, Yorick travels the world in search of his lost love and the answer to why he’s the last man on earth.


And this TP:

*Y: THE LAST MAN BOOK TWO TP*
Written by BRIAN K. VAUGHAN
Art by PIA GUERRA, GORAN SUDZUKA and JOSE MARZAN, JR.
Cover by MASSIMO CARNEVALE
On sale MARCH 4 • 320 pg, FC, $19.99 US • MATURE READERS
In these stories from issues #37-48, catch up on the adventures of Yorick’s monkey Ampersand and learn the origin of Yorick’s mysterious protector, Agent 355. Plus, Yorick searches for his fiancée in Australia with deadly results, then heads off to Japan to learn the shocking truth behind who ordered Ampersand’s abduction.

----------


## titansupes

My _Batman: Arkham Asylum_ literally arrived ten minutes ago.

Came in one of those Amazon wraparound cardboard things, which was fine, no problems. The dustjacket has a nice, matte finish, the cover underneath is shiny with artwork on it (looks to be a man's head being covered by Batman's shadow. I've not read the story yet, so I don't have any context for it). Standard DC binding, unfortunately. The artwork looks really nicely reproduced, and half the book seems to be Morrison's full script (plus notes) as well as sketches and page layouts from McKean.

Excited to finally read this story, but who knows when given my backlog.

----------


## Marth555

If you could post some pics of the arkham deluxe it would be apreciated

----------


## Enormouse

> My _Batman: Arkham Asylum_ literally arrived ten minutes ago.
> 
> Came in one of those Amazon wraparound cardboard things, which was fine, no problems. The dustjacket has a nice, matte finish, the cover underneath is shiny with artwork on it (looks to be a man's head being covered by Batman's shadow. I've not read the story yet, so I don't have any context for it). Standard DC binding, unfortunately. The artwork looks really nicely reproduced, and half the book seems to be Morrison's full script (plus notes) as well as sketches and page layouts from McKean.
> 
> Excited to finally read this story, but who knows when given my backlog.


Has it been discussed if it's an oversized volume? If not, is it?

----------


## Captain Planet

Really excited for Batman Vol 6.

After volume 4 I was pretty dissappointed and then Vol 5 came along and was incredible.  He had a satisfying ending, which he's never done.

----------


## Thesanmich

> Is anyone up for a Most Wanted Dc Omnibus poll? We've had several Marvel ones but no official Dc one. If people are up to it I'd be willing to organise iT/count the votes.


You even gotta ask man?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## titansupes

> If you could post some pics of the arkham deluxe it would be apreciated


I'll try tonight if nobody beats me to it.




> Has it been discussed if it's an oversized volume? If not, is it?


It is indeed an oversized/deluxe edition.

----------


## Gerald Keefer

> You even gotta ask man?


Captain Marvel Monster Society of Evil! DC cancelling that should be ashamed !

Also I really want to read the Margaret Weis WW graphic novel DC shelved. I don't care what the guy did that drew it nor do I think it should be shelved. I loved those dragonlance novels and was waiting to read that  :Frown:

----------


## titansupes

As requested, the _Batman: Arkham Asylum 25th Anniversary Deluxe Edition_:

rJatT0Z.jpg
HzgvaDt.jpg
nZ3gRQc.jpg

----------


## titansupes

Continued.

aqolgBK.jpg
xTfTwgR.jpg

Jesus, it's absurdly difficult uploading things here.

----------


## lvizzz

> Continued.
> 
> aqolgBK.jpg
> xTfTwgR.jpg
> 
> Jesus, it's absurdly difficult uploading things here.


No it's not. Heard about photobucket?  :Wink:

----------


## America / Bucky / Russia

I prefer the original text graphics for the cover. This updated one is so...conventional. I have a copy reserved from my library so I'll finally be able to read _Arkham Asylum_ soon, though. Hurrah!

----------


## victorxd1999

> No it's not. Heard about photobucket?


Photobucket is a hassle for me, it takes even more time than just uploading them directly.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Is anyone up for a Most Wanted Dc Omnibus poll? We've had several Marvel ones but no official Dc one. If people are up to it I'd be willing to organise iT/count the votes.


Great idea! I might just be able to scrape 10 together.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Thanks for the vid. The "quality" of the packaging gives me the chill though. You're a very lucky guy!


Yes he is. That envelope is called "eco-friendly packaging". Whenever I see "eco-friendly" mentioned with an amazon marketplace seller, I steer away. Once bitten, twice shy.

----------


## ricardoramos

> Is anyone up for a Most Wanted Dc Omnibus poll? We've had several Marvel ones but no official Dc one. If people are up to it I'd be willing to organise iT/count the votes.


would it be DC & Vertigo?
I wonder because most characters I love Like Animal Man & Swamp Thing were once Vertigo & we NEED (more) omnibus of both!
 :Cool:

----------


## Ari Gold

I'm totally down to "vote" in a Most Wanted Poll.

----------


## kalafalas

> As requested, the _Batman: Arkham Asylum 25th Anniversary Deluxe Edition_:


I am pretty sure someone has already answered that, I tried checking the previous posts but with no luck, but does this version has any difference from the previous one, content-wise?
Also the second image is the cover without the duskjacket right? Could you tell me what's on the back side? Because I am seriously considering on upgrading. It looks great!

----------


## America / Bucky / Russia

> I am pretty sure someone has already answered that, I tried checking the previous posts but with no luck, but does this version has any difference from the previous one, content-wise?
> Also the second image is the cover without the duskjacket right? Could you tell me what's on the back side? Because I am seriously considering on upgrading. It looks great!


From what I'm aware, the full script is added and obviously there's the advantage of it being in hardcover and all. 




> Photobucket is a hassle for me, it takes even more time than just uploading them directly.


Generally I find no trouble in uploading directly to the board, however imgur could be a good site to use for uploading anonymously without an account.

----------


## Aster

Hey guys!
Could someone post some pics of the deluxe edition of "The Wake"?
there isn't an actual brick and concrete comics shop near to where i live, so that's the only way to see the volumes before they arrived from Amazon!

----------


## Yggdrasil

> Hey guys!
> Could someone post some pics of the deluxe edition of "The Wake"?
> there isn't an actual brick and concrete comics shop near to where i live, so that's the only way to see the volumes before they arrived from Amazon!


The hardcover which just came out is not a deluxe edition. Standard format with a dust jacket, and black cardboard cover under.

----------


## silkcuts

> Opening with one hand only like a pro.


A bit of a spaz, but I'll get better someday. Sadly, I've lost me left hand in swashbuckling duel.

----------


## silkcuts

> Thanks for the vid. The "quality" of the packaging gives me the chill though. You're a very lucky guy!


With the trip of more than two weeks, and with "protection" the book had (or lack of thereof) I was indeed one damn lucky guy in this one.
Fortunately Saga Deluxe arrived today, with more protection than Ronin.




> It's a pretty good looking edition, and now I can wait for the oversized Gallery edition.


I'm a bit envious on this, but really can't afford it. Still, can't wait for that particular update on myabsolutecollection.blogspot.com  :Smile:

----------


## victorxd1999

> A bit of a spaz, but I'll get better someday. Sadly, I've lost me left hand in swashbuckling duel.


Luckily the doctors could replace that hand with a camera

----------


## Noodle

My local used book store has been getting in a lot of omnibus editions as of late. Most of them I already own in single issues so I haven't really caved on buying them, but they got in the Sleeper omnibus this week and I had to pounce. It was brand new (not even a finger smudge) and I only paid $30. Brubaker's my favorite comic writer and I've never read it before, so I couldn't help myself.

----------


## victorxd1999

> My local used book store has been getting in a lot of omnibus editions as of late. Most of them I already own in single issues so I haven't really caved on buying them, but they got in the Sleeper omnibus this week and I had to pounce. It was brand new (not even a finger smudge) and I only paid $30. Brubaker's my favorite comic writer and I've never read it before, so I couldn't help myself.


It's definitely Brubaker's best work, it's just amazing. Enjoy!

----------


## Aster

> The hardcover which just came out is not a deluxe edition. Standard format with a dust jacket, and black cardboard cover under.


oh..I thought it was a Deluxe..that's a little disappointing..anyway, thanks for the answer!

----------


## titansupes

> I am pretty sure someone has already answered that, I tried checking the previous posts but with no luck, but does this version has any difference from the previous one, content-wise?
> *Also the second image is the cover without the duskjacket right? Could you tell me what's on the back side?* Because I am seriously considering on upgrading. It looks great!


The second image is indeed the cover sans dust jacket. On the backside is the rest of the image, which is just a stylised version of Batman's scalloped cape against a blue-ish background. The whole thing's really pretty (in a creepy way).

I don't have any other editions of the story, so I can't speak to any differences in content, I'm afraid.

----------


## kodave

> No it's not. Heard about photobucket?


What did we go back in time to 2004?

imgur 2k14  :Big Grin:

----------


## vark

> I'm a bit envious on this, but really can't afford it. Still, can't wait for that particular update on myabsolutecollection.blogspot.com


Yes, mee too, because "coming soon" is not the most detailed communication I know http://www.graphittidesigns.com/. FP.co.uk has a 31st December "due in our warehouse" date http://www.forbiddenplanet.co.uk/fra...?#.VGxTpfnA7cs but I am really not confident about that. On the good size it's more time for me to sock away the money because it's indeed a very expensive book.

----------


## lvizzz

> Yes, mee too, because "coming soon" is not the most detailed communication I know http://www.graphittidesigns.com/. FP.co.uk has a 31st December "due in our warehouse" date http://www.forbiddenplanet.co.uk/fra...?#.VGxTpfnA7cs but I am really not confident about that. On the good size it's more time for me to sock away the money because it's indeed a very expensive book.


They have more dates like this one, I wouldn't expect they get their stock at 31st of December.

----------


## victorxd1999

I've started the poll of most wanted Dc omni's
http://community.comicbookresources....c-omnibus-poll
I would appreciate it if you'll take your time to cast your vote :Smile:

----------


## Balltic05

> Really excited for Batman Vol 6.
> 
> After volume 4 I was pretty dissappointed and then Vol 5 came along and was incredible.  He had a satisfying ending, which he's never done.


Have you been following the monthly?  :Smile: 
Volume is a collection of random stories that didn't fit in the first 5 books. Wouldn't get hopes up for a great single arc.

----------


## krylox

heads-up for all the european readers!

cheap-comics.com has a black friday sale:
http://www.cheap-comics.com/specials.php

quite a few dc highlights this time:
HELLBLAZER RARE CUTS TP () = 5.99EUR
HELLBLAZER RED SEPULCHRE TP () = 4.99EUR
HELLBLAZER THE GIFT TP () = 5.99EUR
HELLBLAZER REASONS TO BE CHEERFUL TP () = 5.99EUR
GREEN LANTERN OMNIBUS VOL. 2 = 25.00EUR
ABSOLUTE PROMETHEA HC VOL 03 = 35.00EUR !!
ABSOLUTE PROMETHEA HC VOL 02 = 35.00EUR !!

----------


## zaboraviti

hey guys
i'd appreciate it if you recommended me a DC omnibus. i'm not really familiar with the DC superhero universe and don't feel like getting to know it, at least not at this particular moment, but still i was thinking maybe JSA Omnibus Vol.1? does it require any previous reading? if it's good and new reader friendly, how's the general build of the book, does it hold? i can see it's huge and pretty tight.
i know almost everyone recommends Sleeper but i'm not a fan of crime genre either... i have and love Sandman, Planetary, House of Secrets. is there anything like those? of course, it should be something still in print (i'm getting ready for Black Friday sale at B&N).

----------


## lvizzz

> hey guys
> i'd appreciate it if you recommended me a DC omnibus. i'm not really familiar with the DC superhero universe and don't feel like getting to know it, at least not at this particular moment, but still i was thinking maybe JSA Omnibus Vol.1? does it require any previous reading? if it's good and new reader friendly, how's the general build of the book, does it hold? i can see it's huge and pretty tight.
> i know almost everyone recommends Sleeper but i'm not a fan of crime genre either... i have and love Sandman, Planetary, House of Secrets. is there anything like those? of course, it should be something still in print (i'm getting ready for Black Friday sale at B&N).


Do you like Morrison? There are few omnis with his work.

----------


## victorxd1999

> hey guys
> i'd appreciate it if you recommended me a DC omnibus. i'm not really familiar with the DC superhero universe and don't feel like getting to know it, at least not at this particular moment, but still i was thinking maybe JSA Omnibus Vol.1? does it require any previous reading? if it's good and new reader friendly, how's the general build of the book, does it hold? i can see it's huge and pretty tight.
> i know almost everyone recommends Sleeper but i'm not a fan of crime genre either... i have and love Sandman, Planetary, House of Secrets. is there anything like those? of course, it should be something still in print (i'm getting ready for Black Friday sale at B&N).


If you are into the Vertigo side of Dc (like Sandman and House of Secrets) I'd recommend the Animal Man omnibus. It's written by Morrison. It starts of with "normal" superhero stuff (though political views and the like are very prominent) and turns kind of psychedelic near the end with some typical Morrison shenanigans. It's also very self contained with only a few mentions of the rest of the Dc universe. If you like Animal Man you might also like the Doom Patrol omnibus or the Invisbles omnibus by Morrison (though they are a lot more Morrison-y than Animal Man, especially Invisibles). I haven't read JSA but I thought it was pretty accesible and it's pretty acclaimed. I still recommend checking out Sleeper, that's one of my favorite stories ever. What Marvel/Indie stories do you usually like?

----------


## zaboraviti

> Do you like Morrison? There are few omnis with his work.


i wouldn't say i do. i tried Doom Patrol, and Animal Man, and Invisibles - not my cup of tea. even All Star Superman. the only thing i finished and moderately liked was Joe the Barbarian.

----------


## Aster

> hey guys
> i'd appreciate it if you recommended me a DC omnibus. i'm not really familiar with the DC superhero universe and don't feel like getting to know it, at least not at this particular moment, but still i was thinking maybe JSA Omnibus Vol.1? does it require any previous reading? if it's good and new reader friendly, how's the general build of the book, does it hold? i can see it's huge and pretty tight.
> i know almost everyone recommends Sleeper but i'm not a fan of crime genre either... i have and love Sandman, Planetary, House of Secrets. is there anything like those? of course, it should be something still in print (i'm getting ready for Black Friday sale at B&N).


Maybe "Doom Patrol" from Morrison, considering your previous picks..

----------


## zaboraviti

> Maybe "Doom Patrol" from Morrison, considering your previous picks..





> If you are into the Vertigo side of Dc (like Sandman and House of Secrets) I'd recommend the Animal Man omnibus. It's written by Morrison. It starts of with "normal" superhero stuff (though political views and the like are very prominent) and turns kind of psychedelic near the end with some typical Morrison shenanigans. It's also very self contained with only a few mentions of the rest of the Dc universe. If you like Animal Man you might also like the Doom Patrol omnibus or the Invisbles omnibus by Morrison (though they are a lot more Morrison-y than Animal Man, especially Invisibles). I haven't read JSA but I thought it was pretty accesible and it's pretty acclaimed. I still recommend checking out Sleeper, that's one of my favorite stories ever. What Marvel/Indie stories do you usually like?


i'm afraid it's safe to say that Grant Morrison is a no go for me

my all-time favorites are Locke & Key, Local, Midnight Nation, Planetary, Chew, Daytripper, Essex County, Strangers in Paradise. i also like Fear Agent, Preacher, Fables
 and don't mind some Fantastic Four, Deadpool and Runaways.

i guess i might reconsider my position on Sleeper after all)

----------


## Balakin

JSA is accesible, anything you need to know will be explained sooner or later (IRRC, I've read it like 2 years ago in trades).
Have you read the Authority by Ellis? Not omnibus but there is a standard hc. I love it almost as much as Planetary.
League of extraordinary gentlemen? The build quality is crap but there is a tpb omni also and the story is excellent.
And yeah, give a chance to Sleeper.

----------


## zaboraviti

> JSA is accesible, anything you need to know will be explained sooner or later (IRRC, I've read it like 2 years ago in trades).
> Have you read the Authority by Ellis? Not omnibus but there is a standard hc. I love it almost as much as Planetary.
> League of extraordinary gentlemen? The build quality is crap but there is a tpb omni also and the story is excellent.
> And yeah, give a chance to Sleeper.


yes, after Planetary i wanted to give Authority a try but got a bit lost among volumes, editions, etc. well, i was new to comics then) and after that, i got distracted) thanks for reminding me)
of course, i forgot to mention i like LOEG (and Watchmen. and Promethea) i have that exact tpb omnibus)

another voice for Sleeper, huh?) by the way, does it have that nasty black cardboard for a cover that DC HC editions are notorious for?

----------


## victorxd1999

> yes, after Planetary i wanted to give Authority a try but got a bit lost among volumes, editions, etc. well, i was new to comics then) and after that, i got distracted) thanks for reminding me)
> of course, i forgot to mention i like LOEG (and Watchmen. and Promethea) i have that exact tpb omnibus)
> 
> another voice for Sleeper, huh?) by the way, does it have that nasty black cardboard for a cover that DC HC editions are notorious for?


Sleeper has the black cardboard cover sadly, but it does have the best binding on a Dc omnibus ever. It's as good as a Marvel omni. Stormwatch and Authority by Warren Ellis can be picked up in 3 hc's (2 for Stormwatch, 1 for Authority) or 3 trades. It's really good so give it a go.

----------


## Aster

> yes, after Planetary i wanted to give Authority a try but got a bit lost among volumes, editions, etc. well, i was new to comics then) and after that, i got distracted) thanks for reminding me)
> of course, i forgot to mention i like LOEG (and Watchmen. and Promethea) i have that exact tpb omnibus)
> 
> another voice for Sleeper, huh?) by the way, does it have that nasty black cardboard for a cover that DC HC editions are notorious for?


What about Y the last man' An absolute edition is coming in february, if i'm not wrong.

----------


## zaboraviti

> Sleeper has the black cardboard cover sadly, but it does have the best binding on a Dc omnibus ever. It's as good as a Marvel omni. Stormwatch and Authority by Warren Ellis can be picked up in 3 hc's (2 for Stormwatch, 1 for Authority) or 3 trades. It's really good so give it a go.


okay, got it, thank you, i'm more and more inclined toward Sleeper, and the price is not bad at all. i'll leave Authority for later, though, maybe try digital first, see how it goes...




> What about Y the last man' An absolute edition is coming in february, if i'm not wrong.


bought and read all five deluxe editions on summer vacation) even if i didn't, absolute editions are out of my price range. thanks anyway, you're so helpful, all of you!

----------


## FlashingSabre

> i wouldn't say i do. i tried Doom Patrol, and Animal Man, and Invisibles - not my cup of tea. even All Star Superman. the only thing i finished and moderately liked was Joe the Barbarian.


HERETIC, HERETIC!!!! jk

----------


## zaboraviti

> HERETIC, HERETIC!!!! jk


haha, i know, i had it coming)

----------


## Legion564

Hey does anyone know about a really rare version of dark Knight returns? I went to a comic store yesterday and the owner told me about a copy that was limited to 350 and signed by Miller. My googling has failed me so was wondering if anyone here had it.

----------


## victorxd1999

> Hey does anyone know about a really rare version of dark Knight returns? I went to a comic store yesterday and the owner told me about a copy that was limited to 350 and signed by Miller. My googling has failed me so was wondering if anyone here had it.


I don't think that one actually exist but there was a signed hc limited to 4000 copies
http://mycomicshop.com/search?TID=396981

----------


## Legion564

> I don't think that one actually exist but there was a signed hc limited to 4000 copies
> http://mycomicshop.com/search?TID=396981


I'll have to ask him to bring it in then. He told me only 350 of the top comic stores in America got it so hopefully they're real.

----------


## Thesanmich

Do ya'll think the Sandman omnibuses are worth taking over the absolutes just for the amount of content/dollar?
Considering picking up the first volume for the B&N sale...

----------


## lvizzz

> Do ya'll think the Sandman omnibuses are worth taking over the absolutes just for the amount of content/dollar?
> Considering picking up the first volume for the B&N sale...


I would rather have Absolutes in my colelction if I were you.

----------


## Commissioner Gordon

> Do ya'll think the Sandman omnibuses are worth taking over the absolutes just for the amount of content/dollar?
> Considering picking up the first volume for the B&N sale...


That's the route I went last year during B&N's sale.  I love absolutes, but I'm happy with the Sandman omnibuses, especially since I got a great deal on them.  Just keep in mind that they are thick books; if you're not a fan of big, heavy books, you won't like these.

----------


## Balakin

> Do ya'll think the Sandman omnibuses are worth taking over the absolutes just for the amount of content/dollar?
> Considering picking up the first volume for the B&N sale...


The first volume has a great binding, the second one is not so great but OK. They are thick, 1000 pages each so there is that. Also they look reeeaalllyyy good on the shelf.

----------


## Balakin

> HERETIC, HERETIC!!!! jk


I'm always sad when somebody doesn't like Morrison but I can totally understand it. Not everybody likes the feeling when the brain starts to float out your ears, heading to Alpha Centauri (speakin' of which: what the actual f&@k was Pax Americana?).

----------


## zaboraviti

> I'm always sad when somebody doesn't like Morrison but I can totally understand it. Not everybody likes the feeling when the brain starts to float out your ears, heading to Alpha Centauri (speakin' of which: what the actual f&@k was Pax Americana?).


what a wonderful description of a mind on Morrison) no, i'm definitely going to revisit the feeling some day, just not now.

----------


## deltasun

Have some extra 15% off B&N coupons again.  Just PM me if you would like one/some for combining with their current B2G1 promo.

----------


## Balakin

> what a wonderful description of a mind on Morrison) no, i'm definitely going to revisit the feeling some day, just not now.


he actually visited Alpha centauri when he was abducted by aliens (or so he believes)  :Big Grin:

----------


## FlashingSabre

> haha, i know, i had it coming)


S'alright. I love Morrison and even I don't know what's happening half the time. He's definitely not for everyone.

----------


## Legion564

Sorry if this has been asked before but is new 52 flash only going to be in tpb now starting volume 5?

----------


## SJNeal

^ ^ ^ 

That would appear to be the case.  It wouldn't be the first time they've (DC or Marvel) downgraded a series from hc to tpb mid-run.

----------


## Legion564

> ^ ^ ^ 
> 
> That would appear to be the case.  It wouldn't be the first time they've (DC or Marvel) downgraded a series from hc to tpb mid-run.


Dammit DC... I'm just starting to convert to only hardcovers.

----------


## Gerald Keefer

> S'alright. I love Morrison and even I don't know what's happening half the time. He's definitely not for everyone.


Haha! Depends on what book but I am saying right now I want an absolute of multiversity asap. Loved loved loved the newest issue and still just drooling for Thunderworld...

----------


## Balakin

> Haha! Depends on what book but I am saying right now I want an absolute of multiversity asap. Loved loved loved the newest issue and still just drooling for Thunderworld...


It's Morrison so it's gonna get an absolute sooner or later, don't worry.

----------


## titansupes

^ I just want a deluxe. I'm simple folk.

----------


## danmar85

Not sure if this was mentioned.  CGN Black Friday sale Nov 24th to Dec 1st.

----------


## vark

> I don't think that one actually exist but there was a signed hc limited to 4000 copies
> http://mycomicshop.com/search?TID=396981


Wasn't aware of that hc limited to 4000 copies. Perhaps the 350 copies is simply a retailer's only version.

----------


## Russ840

> Haha! Depends on what book but I am saying right now I want an absolute of multiversity asap. Loved loved loved the newest issue and still just drooling for Thunderworld...


Seconded. I have stopped reading in hope of an absolute release. Im patient. The extras, I imagine, would be awesome.

----------


## Marth555

Absolute multiversity would be a day one buy for sure multiversity pax americana 8.jpg

----------


## jjsheridan1001

> Here it is, Ronin Deluxe in it's glory.
> 
> 
> Arrived today, it was long journey from Guernsey (dispatched on 31.10.), hopefully Saga Deluxe will take some shortcut to Serbia (dispatched on 13.11.)


Your videos make me wince. The way you kind of manhandle your books; I'm always waiting for a page to get creased. I know you're not throwing them around, but you're not exactly gentle either lol.

----------


## Balakin

> Your videos make me wince. The way you kind of manhandle your books; I'm always waiting for a page to get creased. I know you're not throwing them around, but you're not exactly gentle either lol.


Oh that's nothing, kind of gentle compared to how the employees of comic- and bookshops handling the books, or the people who are packing at the amazon/bookdepo warehouses.

----------


## victorxd1999

> Your videos make me wince. The way you kind of manhandle your books; I'm always waiting for a page to get creased. I know you're not throwing them around, but you're not exactly gentle either lol.


Ah dude, he's doing it with one hand :Wink:

----------


## ShooCat

> Ah dude, he's doing it with one hand


Gross.

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kodave

> Your videos make me wince. The way you kind of manhandle your books; I'm always waiting for a page to get creased. I know you're not throwing them around, but you're not exactly gentle either lol.


A tripod or body-mount of some kind alleviate that risk pretty easy.

----------


## jjsheridan1001

Haha you all. I just meant, I don't think I would handle it one handed like that, and the way he sort of yanks around the pages...it just bothers me. 

I guess I am a bit anal retentive when it comes to my books; I'm not saying I am so anal that I cannot enjoy reading them (I read them all!) but I just am not sure I would be that rough on them either!

----------


## titansupes

^ Ha, I get you. The bit where the lipped the book over and the foldout was kind of hanging out scared me a little.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Spirou

Hey guys, need some opinions on what to to with Promethea.

Should I A) buy the three Absolutes for ~300USD total (2&3 being on a discount, vol.1 would cost around 200USD but for all 3 its still around cover price, bad but not sooo bad), B) just buy 2&3 and hope for a reprint of vol.1 or C) hope and wait for the Immateria (whenever this will come out, but I heard chances are still there). My worst scenario is to buy 2&3, then Immateria get's sollicited, thus making a reprint of Absolute vol. 1 less likely in the near future. At the same time, with the Immateria coming, there might be more chances to get Absolute vol. 1 a little cheaper than right now. Just have no clue what to do really, discounts for 2&3 may not last forever so...thanks for the help.

----------


## vark

> Hey guys, need some opinions on what to to with Promethea.
> 
> Should I A) buy the three Absolutes for ~300USD total (2&3 being on a discount, vol.1 would cost around 200USD but for all 3 its still around cover price, bad but not sooo bad), B) just buy 2&3 and hope for a reprint of vol.1 or C) hope and wait for the Immateria (whenever this will come out, but I heard chances are still there). My worst scenario is to buy 2&3, then Immateria get's sollicited, thus making a reprint of Absolute vol. 1 less likely in the near future. At the same time, with the Immateria coming, there might be more chances to get Absolute vol. 1 a little cheaper than right now. Just have no clue what to do really, discounts for 2&3 may not last forever so...thanks for the help.


Tough choice here indeed. For me the worst case scenario would be that the Immateria edition won't be solicited until vol 2 & 3 go OOP.
Although, as with time I become more and more patient I would keep my money and wait, i.e. plan C.

----------


## lvizzz

> Hey guys, need some opinions on what to to with Promethea.
> 
> Should I A) buy the three Absolutes for ~300USD total (2&3 being on a discount, vol.1 would cost around 200USD but for all 3 its still around cover price, bad but not sooo bad), B) just buy 2&3 and hope for a reprint of vol.1 or C) hope and wait for the Immateria (whenever this will come out, but I heard chances are still there). My worst scenario is to buy 2&3, then Immateria get's sollicited, thus making a reprint of Absolute vol. 1 less likely in the near future. At the same time, with the Immateria coming, there might be more chances to get Absolute vol. 1 a little cheaper than right now. Just have no clue what to do really, discounts for 2&3 may not last forever so...thanks for the help.


I've been waiting for Inmateria for so long, we don't have any news when would that be released, wild guess is next year, when Williams finish his work with Gainman. 

I don't think there is a chance to get a reprint of first Absolute, DC reprints some Absolutes, like Sandman or Death - not sure here - but not many more. That's why I got mine few days ago and ordered 2 and 3 from cheap-comics. I would suggest to do the same thing, worst case scenario is you'd end up with three Absolutes you can sell and get Inmateria.

----------


## TomSlick

> Hey guys, need some opinions on what to to with Promethea.
> 
> Should I A) buy the three Absolutes for ~300USD total (2&3 being on a discount, vol.1 would cost around 200USD but for all 3 its still around cover price, bad but not sooo bad), B) just buy 2&3 and hope for a reprint of vol.1 or C) hope and wait for the Immateria (whenever this will come out, but I heard chances are still there). My worst scenario is to buy 2&3, then Immateria get's sollicited, thus making a reprint of Absolute vol. 1 less likely in the near future. At the same time, with the Immateria coming, there might be more chances to get Absolute vol. 1 a little cheaper than right now. Just have no clue what to do really, discounts for 2&3 may not last forever so...thanks for the help.


I'm convinced that Immateria is years away from seeing publication.
Here's my suggestion: Buy Vol 2 and 3 on the cheap, and then go hunt down a copy of Vol. 1. If you're patient, you can get a copy for under $100 on Ebay.
In the meantime - while you're waiting - go snag a copy of Absolute Top 10. It's mucch better than Promethea anyway.

----------


## lvizzz

> I'm convinced that Immateria is years away from seeing publication.
> Here's my suggestion: Buy Vol 2 and 3 on the cheap, and then go hunt down a copy of Vol. 1. If you're patient, you can get a copy for under $100 on Ebay.
> In the meantime - while you're waiting - go snag a copy of Absolute Top 10. It's mucch better than Promethea anyway.


Why do you think that's gonna be years?

----------


## zaboraviti

> go snag a copy of Absolute Top 10. It's mucch better than Promethea anyway.


is it really? i mean it, i have no idea. Absolute Promethea is absolutely out of my price range, especially with the rarity of the first volume. but i've been thinking about Absolute Top 10 for a while. that would be my absolute edition ever.

----------


## johnsme

> I'm convinced that Immateria is years away from seeing publication.
> Here's my suggestion: Buy Vol 2 and 3 on the cheap, and then go hunt down a copy of Vol. 1. If you're patient, you can get a copy for under $100 on Ebay.
> In the meantime - while you're waiting - go snag a copy of Absolute Top 10. It's mucch better than Promethea anyway.


Well, J. H. Williams III has said many times it is what he is working on as soon as he finishes Sandman Overture. Don't know how long it would take to finish up the design and cover work for Immateria, but I'd say an optimistic guess would be we will see it late next year.

----------


## danmar85

New "Good Deals" thread up in the Classics & Collected Editions forum.  Thanks to NZ_InFerno for starting it.  Post ongoing deals and codes.  Read the OP for posting rules!

----------


## Legion564

Hey guys if I buy both Morrison Absolutes are they self contained. I've read his run before but didn't understand it too much so hoping I can read these without too much confusion.

----------


## victorxd1999

> Hey guys if I buy both Morrison Absolutes are they self contained. I've read his run before but didn't understand it too much so hoping I can read these without too much confusion.


You mean the Batman Absolutes?

----------


## Johnatellodi

Anyone pick up the new Arkham Asylum  Hardcover?

----------


## Balakin

> Hey guys if I buy both Morrison Absolutes are they self contained. I've read his run before but didn't understand it too much so hoping I can read these without too much confusion.


If you mean his Batman then...erm....maybe.
I've read INC before most of his run and I enjoyed it quite a bit but reading everything in order makes much more sense.

----------


## Legion564

> If you mean his Batman then...erm....maybe.
> I've read INC before most of his run and I enjoyed it quite a bit but reading everything in order makes much more sense.


OK thanks I'll just read them with an open mind and hope they absolute his other stuff.

----------


## titansupes

> Anyone pick up the new Arkham Asylum  Hardcover?


Yep. Posted pics a few pages back.

----------


## TomSlick

> is it really? i mean it, i have no idea. Absolute Promethea is absolutely out of my price range, especially with the rarity of the first volume. but i've been thinking about Absolute Top 10 for a while. that would be my absolute edition ever.


Promethea starts are pretty good. Then Moore goes weird in volume 2. Morrison weird. Volume 3 gets a little better. The art is great. 
That said, TOP 10 has some amazing art, too, and great stories to boot. It's how super hero cops should be written.




> Well, J. H. Williams III has said many times it is what he is working on as soon as he finishes Sandman Overture. Don't know how long it would take to finish up the design and cover work for Immateria, but I'd say an optimistic guess would be we will see it late next year.


I don't doubt Williams' intentions, but I can't see Immateria coming out until 2016 at the earliest. He can't even get Overture out on time. He's blown deadline after deadline on that book. Isn't it supposed to be a six issue series, published every other month? They've managed to get (what?) three issues out.

No way.

Personally, I wish he'd finish it. I'd love to get the (no doubt) Absolute edition of it once it's finished.

Sadly, I knew when the book was announced it wouldn't come out on time. It's like  Cassaday or Lee. I don't even bother buying them as floppies anymore.

----------


## NZ_InFerno

All deal discussions, Barnes & Noble codes etc are to go in this thread from now on:

Good Deals Thread


There has been a fair bit of off topic away from Collected Edition discussion, mostly around sales, and how to get them, shipping from B&N etc . All of that can go into the new thread. 

I have also put up a PSA about Ebay links, they are not allowed on CBR per the rules which you agreed to when signing up to the forum . Now I have deleted a fair few of these posts lately, so hopefully this will stop that.




Carry on  :Smile:

----------


## SJNeal

^^^

I would think all the posts in this thread should be off topic from Marvel Collected Editions...?  :Wink:

----------


## NZ_InFerno

> ^^^
> 
> I would think all the posts in this thread should be off topic from Marvel Collected Editions...?



Oh snap!


1234

----------


## Balakin

> Promethea starts are pretty good. Then Moore goes weird in volume 2. Morrison weird.


I'm more and more interested. Read the first few issues years ago and liked it very much.




> I don't doubt Williams' intentions, but I can't see Immateria coming out until 2016 at the earliest. He can't even get Overture out on time. He's blown deadline after deadline on that book. 
> It's like  Cassaday or Lee.


but unlike Cassaday or Lee he never dissapoints. I love Cassaday but in recent years his stuff was very lackluster and Jim Lee is...alright (IMHO), I respect him but don't like his stuff.
But Williams is just simply brilliant. I'm just drooling all over his pages all the time.

----------


## johnsme

> but unlike Cassaday or Lee he never dissapoints. I love Cassaday but in recent years his stuff was very lackluster and Jim Lee is...alright (IMHO), I respect him but don't like his stuff.
> But Williams is just simply brilliant. I'm just drooling all over his pages all the time.


Couldn't agree more.

I was pondering this same question of what to do about Promethea a while ago, then I stumbled across a custom hardcover of the first twelve issues. So I bought that and found the second and third absolutes for cheap. I plan on selling them all again before Immateria  comes out.

----------


## jjsheridan1001

> but unlike Cassaday or Lee he never dissapoints. I love Cassaday but in recent years his stuff was very lackluster and Jim Lee is...alright (IMHO), I respect him but don't like his stuff.
> But Williams is just simply brilliant. I'm just drooling all over his pages all the time.


I've always thought Jim Lee was overrated. I've never put down a Jim Lee-drawn book and gone "Oh god, that art sucked!" and he is a great artist of the superhero - someone who can draw superhero figures and settings larger than life. Hush is a masterwork of his style. But, Lee is overhyped in the way that Tom Cruise (for example) is overhyped - sometimes Cruise is great (Collateral, Magnolia), sometimes he is one of our best action stars (Mission Impossible movies, Edge Of Tomorrow), and sometimes he gets by on just the fact that he's Tom Cruise (Top Gun, Vanilla Sky), but he's never going to be on the same shelf as say Brando or De Niro or Russel Crowe. Lee is much the same way; he's great at action stuff, but I'd never want to see him draw Sandman, for example, and when he's rushed on a monthly book, I think some of his compositions and figures go from "great" to "average."

Cassaday shocked the hell out of me. He's never done me any wrong until he worked Uncanny Avengers and put in what I would term some very average work at times. I'm used to reading his work and remembering at least one or two memorable compositions or panels per issue minimum; I read the entire first hardcover of Uncanny and remember two or three memorable shots out of the entire book.

But Williams, to me, has yet to turn in a substandard book. There were a few times that I felt Batwoman did not live up to its hype or its initial run of issues (mostly because I think Rucka is a much better writer than Blackman and Williams, even as a team), but even when the story was failing me, the art kept me going and even IMO rose above a story not quite reaching its potential. What should have been done on Sandman (and maybe this wasn't possible) was have half of the issues drawn before the book was solicited, thus minimizing the delays.

----------


## zaboraviti

> Promethea starts are pretty good. Then Moore goes weird in volume 2. Morrison weird. Volume 3 gets a little better. The art is great. 
> That said, TOP 10 has some amazing art, too, and great stories to boot. It's how super hero cops should be written.


thanks. i only read the first tpb of Promethea a long while ago, liked it alright but then read about the possibility of Immateria and decided against getting the other four. i would still like to read it someday in oversized format but i'm in no hurry. and Top 10 sounds great. i think i just found a third book for B&N B2G1...

----------


## GenericUserName12

> thanks. i only read the first tpb of Promethea a long while ago, liked it alright but then read about the possibility of Immateria and decided against getting the other four. i would still like to read it someday in oversized format but i'm in no hurry. and Top 10 sounds great. i think i just found a third book for B&N B2G1...


Top Ten is one of the best books I own. The art is gorgeous and the story great. A lot funnier than I would have thought. I highly recommend this book.

----------


## zaboraviti

> Top Ten is one of the best books I own. The art is gorgeous and the story great. A lot funnier than I would have thought. I highly recommend this book.


i watched a couple of review videos of the book on youtube and the 28th couldn't come sooner  :Smile:

----------


## Joshua

It is weird to read some of the dislike for Promethea. I thought it was every bit as strong as Top 10. I have the second Absolute on its way and can ditch my TPBs. I thought it was a great read in singles, but the art looks great in Absolute and am glad to soon have all 3. I would probably not by the Immateria but I wouldn't even hold my breath on it ever coming out. JH is so slow, but worth it, but I guess it comes down to how much you want the material.

----------


## The Cheat

Just got my copy of the newest Astro City HC and, I have to say, the build quality is pretty damn terrible. For such a thin book, the tight binding/gutter loss is awful. Seriously considering getting the TPB to replace it. Such a shame as it's one of my favourite series.

----------


## canadianaidan64

> Just got my copy of the newest Astro City HC and, I have to say, the build quality is pretty damn terrible. For such a thin book, the tight binding/gutter loss is awful. Seriously considering getting the TPB to replace it. Such a shame as it's one of my favourite series.


You mean life in the big city? Because I own the new edition of that and the build quality is the same as all of dc's hardcovers with glued binding. I agree the story is great though, as is the art.

----------


## Commissioner Gordon

> I've always thought Jim Lee was overrated. I've never put down a Jim Lee-drawn book and gone "Oh god, that art sucked!" and he is a great artist of the superhero - someone who can draw superhero figures and settings larger than life. Hush is a masterwork of his style. But, Lee is overhyped in the way that Tom Cruise (for example) is overhyped - sometimes Cruise is great (Collateral, Magnolia), sometimes he is one of our best action stars (Mission Impossible movies, Edge Of Tomorrow), and sometimes he gets by on just the fact that he's Tom Cruise (Top Gun, Vanilla Sky), but he's never going to be on the same shelf as say Brando or De Niro or Russel Crowe. Lee is much the same way; he's great at action stuff, but I'd never want to see him draw Sandman, for example, and when he's rushed on a monthly book, I think some of his compositions and figures go from "great" to "average."
> 
> Cassaday shocked the hell out of me. He's never done me any wrong until he worked Uncanny Avengers and put in what I would term some very average work at times. I'm used to reading his work and remembering at least one or two memorable compositions or panels per issue minimum; I read the entire first hardcover of Uncanny and remember two or three memorable shots out of the entire book.
> 
> But Williams, to me, has yet to turn in a substandard book. There were a few times that I felt Batwoman did not live up to its hype or its initial run of issues (mostly because I think Rucka is a much better writer than Blackman and Williams, even as a team), but even when the story was failing me, the art kept me going and even IMO rose above a story not quite reaching its potential. What should have been done on Sandman (and maybe this wasn't possible) was have half of the issues drawn before the book was solicited, thus minimizing the delays.


I agree with you on Jim Lee.  The man can draw a fantastic cover or poster, but when it comes to sequential storytelling he comes up lacking for me.

----------


## lvizzz

Will Batwoman vol 5 get only softcover edition? Don't see HC anywhere.

----------


## jjsheridan1001

> Will Batwoman vol 5 get only softcover edition? Don't see HC anywhere.


Batwoman and Flash are both going to softcover releases only (seemingly for now).

----------


## Legion564

> Batwoman and Flash are both going to softcover releases only (seemingly for now).


I'm kind of mad about this cause I wanted to get both in all hardcover. But it's ok that they're doing after creative teams got switched.

----------


## The Cheat

> You mean life in the big city? Because I own the new edition of that and the build quality is the same as all of dc's hardcovers with glued binding. I agree the story is great though, as is the art.


No, the first collection of the new (Vertigo) volume.

----------


## jjsheridan1001

> I'm kind of mad about this cause I wanted to get both in all hardcover. But it's ok that they're doing after creative teams got switched.


It kind of upsets me because Aquaman and Earth 2 stayed hardcover after the switch. It's almost like they're expressing less faith in their new creative teams to sell books.

----------


## awayne83

What are the chances Batman Eternal sees a HC collection a la 52?  Heard it's pretty good but willing to wait for a complete collection if one was to come.

----------


## canadianaidan64

I'm betting on eternal getting a deluxe edition.

----------


## jjsheridan1001

> I'm betting on eternal getting a deluxe edition.


I would be surprised, just because the paperbacks of each volume are close to 500 pages. If it were to be put in any sort of hardcover, I would be betting on an omnibus, and I can't see that happening before something happens with Snyder's run.

----------


## kodave

> I would be surprised, just because the paperbacks of each volume are close to 500 pages. If it were to be put in any sort of hardcover, I would be betting on an omnibus, and I can't see that happening before something happens with Snyder's run.


Yep. I don't think we'll see a "Complete Collection" or deluxe version for a long time. Nothing Batman New 52 related has received a "deluxe" or Omnibus treatment yet. If single issue sales were strong enough they would have done a regular sized hardcover instead of TPB for the first pass. DC is very selective on what they give any kind of deluxe treatment to Batman-wise.

----------


## TomSlick

> What are the chances Batman Eternal sees a HC collection a la 52?  Heard it's pretty good but willing to wait for a complete collection if one was to come.


I'm holding out, too, for now,  but . . . (see below)




> Yep. I don't think we'll see a "Complete Collection" or deluxe version for a long time. Nothing Batman New 52 related has received a "deluxe" or Omnibus treatment yet. If single issue sales were strong enough they would have done a regular sized hardcover instead of TPB for the first pass. DC is very selective on what they give any kind of deluxe treatment to Batman-wise.


I want to disagree with you, but I can't. DC has at least collected some of its (sort of) events, like zero month and villains month, but there's the Batman factor to Eternity and for whatever reason, if it's not Morrison it more than likely won't get deluxe treatment.

----------


## stilgar20

> I'm holding out, too, for now,  but . . . (see below)
> 
> 
> 
> I want to disagree with you, but I can't. DC has at least collected some of its (sort of) events, like zero month and villains month, but there's the Batman factor to Eternity and for whatever reason, if it's not Morrison it more than likely won't get deluxe treatment.


How is the Wake by Scott Snyder?  Was thinking about picking up that and vol 4 and 5 of his Batman run from BN.

----------


## danmar85

Question for the DC experts.  If the time came that I wanted to collect Invisibles would I be better off getting the Omnibus or the Deluxe set?  The size of the Omnibus turns me off a bit.

----------


## Legion564

> How is the Wake by Scott Snyder?  Was thinking about picking up that and vol 4 and 5 of his Batman run from BN.


I really liked it. The singles made it kind of confusing and reading it in trade makes it way easier to understand and follow.

----------


## canadianaidan64

> Question for the DC experts.  If the time came that I wanted to collect Invisibles would I be better off getting the Omnibus or the Deluxe set?  The size of the Omnibus turns me off a bit.




I think there will be 5 deluxes which will come out to about $110 on Amazon vs the $90 for the omnibus. 

Whereas the deluxes are glued, the omnibus is sewn/glued (but it's tight and has more gutter loss because of its size)

The deluxe vol.1 doesn't have any additional content, no intro, no scetches. Later volumes might have bonus material but I'm not counting on it. The omni has an introduction by Gerard Way and a bunch of bonus material in the back.

I'll be getting the omnibus but if you can't stand big unwieldy books, go for the deluxes.

----------


## stilgar20

> I really liked it. The singles made it kind of confusing and reading it in trade makes it way easier to understand and follow.


Thanks for the inputm I think I may nab it.  I really wish image titles were part of the buy 2 get 1 free sale at BN.  I guess I'll get some digital books from comixology in the mean time.

----------


## TomSlick

> How is the Wake by Scott Snyder?  Was thinking about picking up that and vol 4 and 5 of his Batman run from BN.


I haven't read it, but heard a lot of good things.




> Question for the DC experts.  If the time came that I wanted to collect Invisibles would I be better off getting the Omnibus or the Deluxe set?  The size of the Omnibus turns me off a bit.


I had the omnibus but never opened it. Once the deluxe editions were announced, I sold mine. 



> I think there will be 5 deluxes which will come out to about $110 on Amazon vs the $90 for the omnibus. 
> 
> Whereas the deluxes are glued, the omnibus is sewn/glued (but it's tight and has more gutter loss because of its size)
> 
> The deluxe vol.1 doesn't have any additional content, no intro, no scetches. Later volumes might have bonus material but I'm not counting on it. The omni has an introduction by Gerard Way and a bunch of bonus material in the back.
> 
> I'll be getting the omnibus but if you can't stand big unwieldy books, go for the deluxes.


Actually, it's going to be four volumes, which is strange as it should be five, but I'm not complaining.

----------


## billabonghotrod

Anybody get Punk Rock Jesus Deluxe Edition, JSA Omnibus vol.2 or Absolute Haunted Knight in yet. Mine should be here Monday but was wanting to see some pics.

----------


## canadianaidan64

> Anybody get Punk Rock Jesus Deluxe Edition, JSA Omnibus vol.2 or Absolute Haunted Knight in yet. Mine should be here Monday but was wanting to see some pics.


Curious if abs. Haunted knight matches long halloween and dark victory.
Edit: here's the cover from IST:
image.jpg

----------


## Diamond

> I don't doubt Williams' intentions, but I can't see Immateria coming out until 2016 at the earliest. He can't even get Overture out on time. He's blown deadline after deadline on that book. Isn't it supposed to be a six issue series, published every other month? They've managed to get (what?) three issues out.
> 
> No way.
> 
> Personally, I wish he'd finish it. I'd love to get the (no doubt) Absolute edition of it once it's finished.
> 
> Sadly, I knew when the book was announced it wouldn't come out on time. It's like  Cassaday or Lee. I don't even bother buying them as floppies anymore.


Actually, it's partly been Gaiman's fault that the book is so delayed. The man is very slooooow handing the script and has failed to meet deadlines, thus disrupting the entire production.

----------


## lvizzz

> Actually, it's partly been Gaiman's fault that the book is so delayed. The man is very slooooow handing the script and has failed to meet deadlines, thus disrupting the entire production.


Agree, he's spending too much time on Twitter, I follow them both.

----------


## drd

> Curious if abs. Haunted knight matches long halloween and dark victory.
> Edit: here's the cover from IST:
> image.jpg


Mine just got delivered. 

I don't have Dark Victory yet but it matches Long Halloween very well.

Heres a spine shot of the two, will post more pictures later.

----------


## MartinNL

> Anybody get Punk Rock Jesus Deluxe Edition, JSA Omnibus vol.2 or Absolute Haunted Knight in yet. Mine should be here Monday but was wanting to see some pics.





> Good haul, Punk Rock Jesus is on my list, can you post some pics how does it look inside?


Here you go...

There's really a ton of extra's... like 40% of the book. Very cool!

----------


## MartinNL

Three more...

----------


## MartinNL

And final three...

----------


## lvizzz

Looks awesome! That art....

Must buy for me.

----------


## canadianaidan64

> Mine just got delivered. 
> 
> I don't have Dark Victory yet but it matches Long Halloween very well.
> 
> Heres a spine shot of the two, will post more pictures later.


I know it's a petty complaint but i hate when they change the DC/marvel logo mid-series like that. It shows that they value consistancy with their corporate branding more than consistency  among their products...

Also I just noticed that in the poll above this thread 10% of voters prefer standard sized hardcovers over deluxes. I wonder why, price maybe?

----------


## nosinik

I really wish they would redo the Kirby New Gods Omnibus in 1 or 2 vols with oversized art and better paper...

----------


## Thesanmich

> I really wish they would redo the Kirby New Gods Omnibus in 1 or 2 vols with oversized art and better paper...


This. Not too mention they're ridiculously expensive. I was hoping to read them before Simonson's Orion drops but I guess not..

----------


## Flanders

Mine just got delivered. 

I don't have Dark Victory yet but it matches Long Halloween very well.

Heres a spine shot of the two, will post more pictures later.

[/QUOTE]

I've been thinking about picking up Haunted Knight - how is the Catwoman: When In Rome story arc with the rest of the series story (Long Halloween & Dark Victory)? Essential??

----------


## thiago.cido

Murphy's art always deserves an oversized edition. Thanks for the pics, Martin!

----------


## drd

> I've been thinking about picking up Haunted Knight - how is the Catwoman: When In Rome story arc with the rest of the series story (Long Halloween & Dark Victory)? Essential??


Just finished reading it. When in Rome seems to take place after Long Halloween possibly during Dark Victory (she mentions Bruce attending a circus while shes in Rome which I assume is the one with the Flying Graysons). Its a great little story, lots of fun stuff between Catwoman and Riddler and digging into Selinas past.

----------


## danmar85

> I think there will be 5 deluxes which will come out to about $110 on Amazon vs the $90 for the omnibus. 
> 
> Whereas the deluxes are glued, the omnibus is sewn/glued (but it's tight and has more gutter loss because of its size)
> 
> The deluxe vol.1 doesn't have any additional content, no intro, no scetches. Later volumes might have bonus material but I'm not counting on it. The omni has an introduction by Gerard Way and a bunch of bonus material in the back.
> 
> I'll be getting the omnibus but if you can't stand big unwieldy books, go for the deluxes.






> I had the omnibus but never opened it. Once the deluxe editions were announced, I sold mine. 
> 
> Actually, it's going to be four volumes, which is strange as it should be five, but I'm not complaining.



Thanks for the input.  Getting something sewn is always a bonus, but I think an Omnibus around Sleeper's size is my limit on thickness.  I guess my only concern would  be lack of extra content.  Is there anyone who owns deluxe volume 2 that can comment on what's included?


Also, how do you guys feel about the Watchmen Deluxe edition?  Good substitute for the Absolute?

----------


## zaboraviti

> Also, how do you guys feel about the Watchmen Deluxe edition?  Good substitute for the Absolute?


i'd say go for it if the absolute is out of your price range. i have the deluxe edition and i'm happy with it, it has a bunch of extras as well.

----------


## Flanders

[QUOTE=drd;744108]Just finished reading it. When in Rome seems to take place after Long Halloween possibly during Dark Victory (she mentions Bruce attending a circus while shes in Rome which I assume is the one with the Flying Graysons). Its a great little story, lots of fun stuff between Catwoman and Riddler and digging into Selinas past.

Thank for posting some additional pics - I think I will take the plunge and pick it up along with Dark Victory (already have Long Halloween).

----------


## The_Dark_Knight

Found New Gods Omni HCs vols 1 and 2 for 20% off cover and vol 4 for 40% off cover at an LCS over the weekend. I'm very excited - been looking for these for a while.

----------


## Captain Craig

Until this Black Friday I only had the Death of Superman Omni.
I've just gotten Flash by Johns vol1&2 this weekend though. Dipping my toe into the DC Omni world a bit more.

----------


## TomSlick

> Until this Black Friday I only had the Death of Superman Omni.
> I've just gotten Flash by Johns vol1&2 this weekend though. Dipping my toe into the DC Omni world a bit more.


Those are solid choices.

----------


## Thesanmich

> Until this Black Friday I only had the Death of Superman Omni.
> I've just gotten Flash by Johns vol1&2 this weekend though. Dipping my toe into the DC Omni world a bit more.


Picked up a good amount of DC books too. Past year or so I've been buying mostly Marvel because of the previous clearance and they're books going out of print so damn fast. This sale gives all those people a good opportunity to get a taste of DC/Vertigo.

----------


## LordJulius

> Here you go...
> 
> There's really a ton of extra's... like 40% of the book. Very cool!


That really does look beautiful and Murphy's art is awesome. However, I'm gonna stick with my TPB since the actual story left me underwhelmed. While I like the premise, I feel that the story was unnecessarily drawn out, up to the point where it really started to annoy me (I'm talking about one of the major plot points but I don't want to spoil anything for those who haven't read it yet). So "yay" for the art and a "meh" for the story.

----------


## ShooCat

Now up for pre-order on Amazon:

Wonder Woman by George Perez Omnibus
Green Arrow: Archer's Quest Deluxe Edition 
Graphic Ink: The DC Comics Art of Ivan Reis

----------


## The_Dark_Knight

> Now up for pre-order on Amazon:
> 
> Wonder Woman by George Perez Omnibus
> Green Arrow: Archer's Quest Deluxe Edition 
> Graphic Ink: The DC Comics Art of Ivan Reis


Can't wait for the WW omni. Thanks for posting these.

----------


## Aster

It looks awesome..
But it would looks even better in my library  :Cool:

----------


## SediarSago

Hello, I'm trying to pick between either reading Planetary or Doom Patrol in omnibus form. Which is the better series in your opinion and how is the binding of both of them?

----------


## Balakin

> Hello, I'm trying to pick between either reading Planetary or Doom Patrol in omnibus form. Which is the better series in your opinion and how is the binding of both of them?


I think qualitywise they are the same, although DP is a thicker book so I takes more time to lay it flat. The stories are just so different, I can't compare them. I love (LOVE LOVE) Morrison's stuff but I would vote for Planetary in this case.

----------


## TomSlick

> Now up for pre-order on Amazon:
> 
> Wonder Woman by George Perez Omnibus
> Green Arrow: Archer's Quest Deluxe Edition 
> Graphic Ink: The DC Comics Art of Ivan Reis


Thanks for this. Can't wait for WW.
I'm mulling picking up GA. I've read the Smith run a bunch of times over the years, so I will more than likely hold off. Still . . .

----------


## SediarSago

> I think qualitywise they are the same, although DP is a thicker book so I takes more time to lay it flat. The stories are just so different, I can't compare them. I love (LOVE LOVE) Morrison's stuff but I would vote for Planetary in this case.


How is the art in DP compared to Planetary? Obviously Planetary has Cassaday, who is brilliant IMO, so that's a plus. But is the artwork in DP good or is it just there to "tell the story", if that make sense.

----------


## jjsheridan1001

> Hello, I'm trying to pick between either reading Planetary or Doom Patrol in omnibus form. Which is the better series in your opinion and how is the binding of both of them?


If you are looking for a Vertigo-style superhero story go Doom Patrol. If you want a large-scaled, cosmic (and more modern) story with superhuman characters, go Planetary. 

Also, Cassady is in top form on it. Doom Patrol has strong but functional art; I would definitely not say it's better than Planetary. In fact, much of Doom Patrol is (well-done) but typical late-80s/early 90s DC house style superhero art.

----------


## jjsheridan1001

image.jpgimage.jpgIn fact, a couple scans I found online that give a good example of the typical look of Richard Case's art in Doom Patrol.

----------


## danmar85

I was wondering what the Doom Patrol Omnibus encompasses.  What content does it collect or leave out? Does it work as a stand alone or is there more to the series?  I'm sure this has all been discussed months ago so I don't mind searching if I must.  Unfortunately, I usually skim over bits of the thread that don't interest me at the time.

----------


## ShooCat

> I'm mulling picking up GA. I've read the Smith run a bunch of times over the years, so I will more than likely hold off. Still . . .


But this is not the soon-to-Absoluted Smith run - it's Meltzer's as a Deluxe.  :Smile:

----------


## Pete Wisdom

http://www.comiclist.com/index.php/l...for-12-03-2014

"THE FLASH VOL. 5: HISTORY LESSONS TP now will arrive in stores on January 28 as a hardcover with a cover price of $22.99 US."

Was vol. 5 the first one that was supposed to be TPB-only? It's on Amazon now for pre-order for $9.48, because it seems they didn't change the price yet.

----------


## Balakin

> How is the art in DP compared to Planetary? Obviously Planetary has Cassaday, who is brilliant IMO, so that's a plus. But is the artwork in DP good or is it just there to "tell the story", if that make sense.


I agree with jjsheridan1001. DP is good enough but not as good as Cassaday.

----------


## whatsinaname

> I was wondering what the Doom Patrol Omnibus encompasses.  What content does it collect or leave out? Does it work as a stand alone or is there more to the series?  I'm sure this has all been discussed months ago so I don't mind searching if I must.  Unfortunately, I usually skim over bits of the thread that don't interest me at the time.


It works well as a complete standalone. I went in with no knowledge of any of the characters or their histories. It has a proper end as well.

----------


## Commissioner Gordon

> http://www.comiclist.com/index.php/l...for-12-03-2014
> 
> "THE FLASH VOL. 5: HISTORY LESSONS TP now will arrive in stores on January 28 as a hardcover with a cover price of $22.99 US."
> 
> Was vol. 5 the first one that was supposed to be TPB-only? It's on Amazon now for pre-order for $9.48, because it seems they didn't change the price yet.


Thanks for the heads up, I pre-ordered a copy.

----------


## TomSlick

> I was wondering what the Doom Patrol Omnibus encompasses.  What content does it collect or leave out? Does it work as a stand alone or is there more to the series?  I'm sure this has all been discussed months ago so I don't mind searching if I must.  Unfortunately, I usually skim over bits of the thread that don't interest me at the time.


It works well by itself. You don't need anything, even though it technically starts on issue # 19 of the series. You'll pretty much figure out why things are the way they are on page 1.

You could argue that it leaves out the 4-issue Flex Mentall series, which is collected in an OHC, but you're not missing much. I know there are tons of people on this thread who will argue otherwise, but at the end of the day, I bet we can agree that it wouldn't add anything to the overall DP run if you don't read it.

----------


## kodave

Yes, it was going to be the first straight to TPB since Vol. 4 got a HC release. Single issue sales and/or TPB pre-orders must have been strong enough to bump it up to a HC release. My guess is DC thought sales would be softer since it's the first non-Buccellato volume. And thanks for the heads up.

----------


## Balakin

> It works well by itself. You don't need anything, even though it technically starts on issue # 19 of the series. You'll pretty much figure out why things are the way they are on page 1.
> 
> You could argue that it leaves out the 4-issue Flex Mentall series, which is collected in an OHC, but you're not missing much. I know there are tons of people on this thread who will argue otherwise, but at the end of the day, I bet we can agree that it wouldn't add anything to the overall DP run if you don't read it.


I LOVE Flex Mentallo but it's not part of the DP storyline. In fact I've read Flex before DP. It's really its own thing.

----------


## TomSlick

> I LOVE Flex Mentallo but it's not part of the DP storyline. In fact I've read Flex before DP. It's really its own thing.


I agree (except for the part about loving it). But I mentioned it because Flex makes his first appearance in DP, and it's written by Morrison.

----------


## The_Dark_Knight

> http://www.comiclist.com/index.php/l...for-12-03-2014
> 
> "THE FLASH VOL. 5: HISTORY LESSONS TP now will arrive in stores on January 28 as a hardcover with a cover price of $22.99 US."
> 
> Was vol. 5 the first one that was supposed to be TPB-only? It's on Amazon now for pre-order for $9.48, because it seems they didn't change the price yet.


This is great news! A TPB was going to look weird on my N52 shelf on account of all my N52 books are HCs (not because I refuse to buy trades - it's just the books I'm interested in happen to be the ones DC releases as HCs.

----------


## Legion564

Nice. If they discontinued the HC I would stop getting it lol. Also from this anything about Batwoman getting HC back?

----------


## Marth555

edit deleted

----------


## Marth555

> Mine just got delivered.


the spine on my absolute long halloween doesnt match yours :Confused:

----------


## Legion564

> the spine on my absolute long halloween doesnt match yours


Is it the same location? Could be the slipcase, dust jacket, or real spine.

----------


## Marth555

its was the real spine his is facing slipcase out

----------


## drd

> its was the real spine his is facing slipcase out


I put all my slipcases that way on the shelf, they just look better to me *shrug*

heres the "real spine" for everyone else :P

----------


## Legion564

> I put all my slipcases that way on the shelf, they just look better to me *shrug*
> 
> heres the "real spine" for everyone else :P


Damn those look really good. Can't wait till next month to buy all the batman Absolutes.

----------


## victorxd1999

> I put all my slipcases that way on the shelf, they just look better to me *shrug*
> 
> heres the "real spine" for everyone else :P


I do the same. I just love the slipcase spines of most of my Absolutes,  like Batman Hush.

----------


## The_Dark_Knight

By the way, Amazon has the pre-order for the N52 Flash vol 5 still for under $10, even though the listed price for the HC is $22. Pre-order now before the price jumps to where it's supposed to be.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

Superman Unchained Deluxe Edition is on amazon.com.

Collects SUPERMAN UNCHAINED #1-9 and material from SUPERMAN UNCHAINED DIRECTORS CUT #1.

----------


## MartinNL

> Superman Unchained Deluxe Edition is on amazon.com.
> 
> Collects SUPERMAN UNCHAINED #1-9 and material from SUPERMAN UNCHAINED DIRECTORS CUT #1.


Has anyone read this in single issues already? Is it any good? I mean Red Son or ASS good?

----------


## victorxd1999

> Has anyone read this in single issues already? Is it any good? I mean Red Son or ASS good?


It's good but not ASS or Red Son or Whatever Happened to the man of tomorrow? good. It's above average though,  but nothing spectacular. Jim Lee isn't at his best.

----------


## Eddy82

> Superman Unchained Deluxe Edition is on amazon.com.
> 
> Collects SUPERMAN UNCHAINED #1-9 and material from SUPERMAN UNCHAINED DIRECTORS CUT #1.


Looks nice, can anyone tell me where this goes chronologicly in the Superman New 52 books?

----------


## Starro

> Looks nice, can anyone tell me where this goes chronologicly in the Superman New 52 books?


It's supposed to be some time during Lobdell's run, since they mention Clark Kent leaving the Daily Planet, but Lex Luthor is still in prison, which would place this story before Forever Evil. However, there are no burn scars on Luthor's face, but I guess we can ignore that, since Lobdell never bothered explaining how he got them in first place.

----------


## James

> Has anyone read this in single issues already? Is it any good? I mean Red Son or ASS good?


personally, i thought it stunk.  i dropped after the second or third issue.  this is a big time pass for me.

----------


## The_Dark_Knight

Any takers that Superman Unchained will be the first entirely post-N52 Absolute? Seems to have all the signs to me. Jim Lee + DC's hottest new writer + self-contained standalone story + new Superman movie coming out.

----------


## canadianaidan64

The deluxe hasn't even come out yet. I'd give it a few years.

----------


## Catspit

Whats Saga like?.. any good.. is it dark at all? I tend to like older vertigo stuff so I am not sure if I would be into saga or not.. (saga HC vol 1)

----------


## Orion

Anybody taken a look at their JSA Omnibus vol. 2 on their bookshelves? Turn it around and see how the pages *really* sag down off the spine of the book. It's scary. These DC omnibuses are not going to last very long.

----------


## Thesanmich

> Anybody taken a look at their JSA Omnibus vol. 2 on their bookshelves? Turn it around and see how the pages *really* sag down off the spine of the book. It's scary. These DC omnibuses are not going to last very long.


Sagging aside, I heard the binding for JSA vol. 2 was pretty damn solid. I don't know if it's on the same level as Sleeper though.

----------


## kodave

> Whats Saga like?.. any good.. is it dark at all? I tend to like older vertigo stuff so I am not sure if I would be into saga or not.. (saga HC vol 1)


Saga is an Image book, not Vertigo, so you might have better luck in a different thread as to not derail a DC thread. Unless that was your intention. In which case, carry on and good luck.

----------


## kodave

> Superman Unchained Deluxe Edition is on amazon.com.
> 
> Collects SUPERMAN UNCHAINED #1-9 and material from SUPERMAN UNCHAINED DIRECTORS CUT #1.


Is this the first New 52 Deluxe Edition? (Not counting the New 52 issues of Batman Incorporated that are in that Absolute.)

----------


## drd

> Is this the first New 52 Deluxe Edition? (Not counting the New 52 issues of Batman Incorporated that are in that Absolute.)


Damian: Son of Batman, is technically the first New 52 deluxe but it kind of sits in its own weird little continuity in the future of Batman #666. But even though its set in a future vision that was published before the new 52 it has the new 52 branding on the cover.

----------


## Aster

> Superman Unchained Deluxe Edition is on amazon.com.
> 
> Collects SUPERMAN UNCHAINED #1-9 and material from SUPERMAN UNCHAINED DIRECTORS CUT #1.


Can't wait for it!

----------


## titansupes

Surely there'll be an official cover up for the _Superman: For All Seasons_ deluxe within a couple of days. I've been hanging out for that.

----------


## Iron Fist

My Planetary Omnibus showed up, sealed, which is great.

But I went to open it and it's rigid as hell. How can I safely open it without damaging something?

----------


## The_Dark_Knight

Anyone here get Teen Titans Earth One? This one's very interesting to me and I'm curious what my fellow esteemed board members think about it.

----------


## Catspit

> Saga is an Image book, not Vertigo, so you might have better luck in a different thread as to not derail a DC thread. Unless that was your intention. In which case, carry on and good luck.


oops. sorry.. I dont know why I thought it was DC.  thanks for the info.

----------


## victorxd1999

> My Planetary Omnibus showed up, sealed, which is great.
> 
> But I went to open it and it's rigid as hell. How can I safely open it without damaging something?


Is this your first Dc omnibus (not counting Sleeper, Golden Age Superman or Sandman)? Most Dc omniboo are stiff when first opened. Try this trick
tumblr_lsjctuNAcl1qaconyo1_5001.jpg

Planetary lays flat about 1/3rd in I thought so just if you don't force the spine untill then you should be able to read it just fine

----------


## TomSlick

> Has anyone read this in single issues already? Is it any good? I mean Red Son or ASS good?


It's awful.

----------


## CP1234

> Any takers that Superman Unchained will be the first entirely post-N52 Absolute?


I'm waiting for the inevitable Absolute Multiversity. That's all I ask for. Well, that and all of Morrison's Action Comics in one volume. And more Giffen/DiDio Fourth World stuff.

----------


## Batmil

> Has anyone read this in single issues already? Is it any good? I mean Red Son or ASS good?


I bought it in singles until issue 5, then the delay happened and I decided to trade wait it. I really loved the story tbh, one of the better n52 stories in my opinion.

----------


## MartinNL

Ok guys thanks for the Supes Unchained feedback. I guess I'll pass on it then for now and focus on catching up with N52 WW and Snyder Batman. Is N52 B&R still good? Read the first 12 issues of that and really enjoyed it, but wondered if it's still any good.

----------


## Kandor Rising

Someone over at the Marvel Masterworks Board got the Superman for All Seasons deluxe a few days early.  It looks really nice and has the other Loeb/Sale short stories as well.

----------


## canadianaidan64

> Someone over at the Marvel Masterworks Board got the Superman for All Seasons deluxe a few days early.  It looks really nice and has the other Loeb/Sale short stories as well.


Link:
http://marvelmasterworksfansite.yuku...6#.VIELUog8KK0

----------


## The_Dark_Knight

Wanted to share with people who'd understand and care (my wife didn't): I just got me a new New Teen Titans Omnibus vol 1 today for cover price. I'm pretty excited - been looking forever.

----------


## James

> Ok guys thanks for the Supes Unchained feedback. I guess I'll pass on it then for now and focus on catching up with N52 WW and Snyder Batman. Is N52 B&R still good? Read the first 12 issues of that and really enjoyed it, but wondered if it's still any good.


wonder woman was so freaking great.  it was so jarring going from chiang's art to finch, so i'm done with that series, but man azz and chiang and co was fantastic.  

i've really been enjoying batman & robin as well.  i had originally dropped it a few issues in, after not caring for the initial arc with nobody.  but decided to give it a try with batman and two face issues mainly because i missed gleason's art and it won me back over.  i'm actually liking it far more than snyder's batman.  thank god that zero year nonsense is over.

----------


## titansupes

> Someone over at the Marvel Masterworks Board got the Superman for All Seasons deluxe a few days early.  It looks really nice and has the other Loeb/Sale short stories as well.





> Link:
> http://marvelmasterworksfansite.yuku...6#.VIELUog8KK0


That is SO freakin' beautiful! Even more excited now. Thanks.

----------


## kodave

I will definitely be getting that Superman For All Seasons Deluxe edition. Easily the best Superman book in my opinion. I'm keeping the old hardcover too though. That acetate overlay dust jacket is so nice if you can find one that hasn't crumbled under the test of time.

----------


## silkcuts

> Is this the first New 52 Deluxe Edition? (Not counting the New 52 issues of Batman Incorporated that are in that Absolute.)


Besides those gimmicky September omnibees, I think it is. Hopefully, this'll lead to other deluxe/omnibus collections. Would like to see N52 Animal Man in it's entirety, Scot Snyder's Swamp Thing, and of course - Batman.

----------


## silkcuts

Pride of Baghdad deluxe is out. Anyone on that?
I've spent my money on new Bryan Talbot books this month, so PoB will have to wait for January.
If someone would post pictures before that, it would be awesome.
Hopefully it'll have some extras. Would like to see Niko Henrichon's scetches and whatnot oversized.

----------


## RedNave

> Pride of Baghdad deluxe is out. Anyone on that?


I have the original version for years ago, does that count?

From what I've seen of the new version the cover is slightly different with Arabic on the front, it didn't look any noticeable bigger in size than the original version either.

----------


## Gerald Keefer

> Anyone here get Teen Titans Earth One? This one's very interesting to me and I'm curious what my fellow esteemed board members think about it.


Well to each their own but I loved it. Huge fan of wolfman/Perez NTT and this has that same spirit while being completely different. I wish volume 2 was out already is the worst thing I can say about it.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> I bought it in singles until issue 5, then the delay happened and I decided to trade wait it. I really loved the story tbh, one of the better n52 stories in my opinion.


I'm also one of those who liked Superman Unchained. I bought the first 4 issues and also decided to trade wait. Scott Snyder's writing is solid and Jim Lee's art is pretty good but not his very best. I did like his art a lot in the first several issues of Justice League (N52).

----------


## Aster

the "Superman : For All Seasons" deluxe is amazing!

----------


## Marth555

So the fas deluxe looks great but is there any chance we could get it in absolute?

----------


## Aster

> So the fas deluxe looks great but is there any chance we could get it in absolute?


i don't know...they just printed the deluxe, why should they do a new edition so early?

----------


## victorxd1999

> So the fas deluxe looks great but is there any chance we could get it in absolute?


Possibly, but not soon. It's a Loeb/Sale collaboration so it will most likely get an Absolute,  but not soon.

----------


## JJ87

Any _Will Eisner's The Spirit_ fans around here? Trying to put together a checklist for my next collecting goal...

Besides the _Spirit Archives_ volumes 1-27, I'm sure Darwyn Cooke's run was collected in a couple of hardcovers.
Did Sergio Aragones'/Mark Evanier's run receive the same treatment?

----------


## Marth555

the cooke run on spirit is collected in 2 normal sized hcs 
also they could put Superman Kryptonite in the absolute with fas

----------


## kodave

> also they could put Superman Kryptonite in the absolute with fas


That's written by Darwyn Cooke though, so it wouldn't match up like Loeb/Sale Haunted Knight/When In Rome or the Azzarello/Bermejo Joker/Luthor.

----------


## Gerald Keefer

> the cooke run on spirit is collected in 2 normal sized hcs 
> also they could put Superman Kryptonite in the absolute with fas


I'd buy it! I dig both stories and love Sale in that large format.

----------


## victorxd1999

A cover of the Orion omnibus showed up on Amazon (it might not be the final cover though)

----------


## lvizzz

> A cover of the Orion omnibus showed up on Amazon (it might not be the final cover though)


There was a good pre-order price for that on Forbidden Planet, 40% off.

----------


## aleksivic

My haul from IST finally arrived this week... I promised myself I will catch up with Batman Eternal but I think Ill dig into this first (I have only read JSA Vol.1 Omnibus and in single issues form, Thy Kingdom Come)

----------


## TheTemp

> My haul from IST finally arrived this week... I promised myself I will catch up with Batman Eternal but I think Ill dig into this first (I have only read JSA Vol.1 Omnibus and in single issues form, Thy Kingdom Come)


Gorgeous looking book! Mine should be in next week. Wonder what Color scheme the 3rd one will be in.

----------


## danmar85

The JSA story intrigues me only recently learning of it's plot.  Don't really need another excuse to spend more.

----------


## SJNeal

> Gorgeous looking book! Mine should be in next week. Wonder what Color scheme the 3rd one will be in.


I'm guessing red.

----------


## Legion564

> The JSA story intrigues me only recently learning of it's plot.  Don't really need another excuse to spend more.


You and me both... Those just went on my wishlist. I also wish dc would stop catapulting Johns stuff and focus on other omnibi.

----------


## teej

Thanks for the pics of the JSA Vol 2 omnibus. I got mine last Monday and have been meaning to post some pics. It's really a nice looking book. Nice binding that stays open from the first page.

----------


## danmar85

Oh, ya. Received my copy of Planetary Omnibus and jesus, that thing is stiff as all hell.  When people talked about the tight binding on some DC Omnibus I had no idea it was this bad lol.

----------


## CP1234

> I also wish dc would stop catapulting Johns stuff and focus on other omnibi.


Same here. I've got no problem with Johns, and am glad that so much Morrison stuff has been omni'd, but give someone else a chance! 

At least they're getting multiple volumes out of the way semi-quickly.

----------


## Cloysterpete

> Oh, ya. Received my copy of Planetary Omnibus and jesus, that thing is stiff as all hell.  When people talked about the tight binding on some DC Omnibus I had no idea it was this bad lol.


Planetary is one of the 'better' ones, early ones like Hawkman are so much worse. I stopped buying DC Omnibus over a year ago now because I don't enjoy fighting with the book because the publisher couldn't be bothered to to do a simple thing like bind the book properly in a $125/$150 premium product.

----------


## Thesanmich

> Same here. I've got no problem with Johns, and am glad that so much Morrison stuff has been omni'd, but give someone else a chance! 
> 
> At least they're getting multiple volumes out of the way semi-quickly.


I like how they're putting in work for their omnibus line at least, even if it's mostly just those two. Binding isn't quite Marvel-level but it's getting there and they still do thick pages and provide great content for the price, more than I can say for Marvel...

----------


## aleksivic

> Same here. I've got no problem with Johns, and am glad that so much Morrison stuff has been omni'd, but give someone else a chance! 
> 
> At least they're getting multiple volumes out of the way semi-quickly.


Totally agree and there are sure wins from DC (in terms of sales)  if they do like a Batman Knightfall or Gotham Central Omni.

----------


## TehJofus

> Planetary is one of the 'better' ones, early ones like Hawkman are so much worse. I stopped buying DC Omnibus over a year ago now because I don't enjoy fighting with the book because the publisher couldn't be bothered to to do a simple thing like bind the book properly in a $125/$150 premium product.


I dunno, I think the $125/150 books are fine, though I do only have two of them. I've got 52 and Doom Patrol, and I only had to fight with them as much as I did with Simonson's Thor from Marvel.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Gorgeous looking book! Mine should be in next week. Wonder what Color scheme the 3rd one will be in.


Yeah, I really like the diversity of the DC Omnibus spines. The only ones that are a bit meh are the Green Lantern (SA) ones.

----------


## TomSlick

> You and me both... Those just went on my wishlist. I also wish dc would stop catapulting Johns stuff and focus on other omnibi.





> Same here. I've got no problem with Johns, and am glad that so much Morrison stuff has been omni'd, but give someone else a chance! 
> 
> At least they're getting multiple volumes out of the way semi-quickly.


Well, if you think about it, they've got to be close to finishing.
Not counting Green Lantern vol 1-2 and JSA vol 3, which have been announced, I don't think there's much left after his recent run on Aquaman and his time on Superman (not sure how many issues he did and whether there was enough for on omnibus).
Granted, there's also his current Justice League run, but I don't think at this point DC has ever published an omnibus of a still-ongoing work that still has the same creator on it. So far, I think, either the series has wrapped up or the creator has left.
Also, Aquaman is relatively new, and DC doesn't seem to pump out newer omnibus collection quite as fast as Marvel does.
I suppose one could also make an argument for a Flash/Flashpoint omnibus, but all this said - correct me if I'm wrong - but DC is about out of Johns' stuff to collect.

----------


## Captain Craig

My Flash by Johns Omnibus books vol.1&2 both have now arrived from the Black Friday sales I purchased them.
They are now my #2&3 DC Omnibus books. I also just now purchased the Hawkman by Johns Omnibus using the B&N 25% off one item Green Monday code(GMONDAY14).

Why is the Flash by Johns vol.1 Omnibus so small? The volume 2 is of a size I expect, page count wise. Is vol.3 similar to v.2 or v.1? 
My only other DC Omni till now was Death of Superman and that fit my expectations of an Omni page count.
I stumbled across a physical copy of the Starman Omnis and really enjoyed those stories but those books are thin Omnis as well. Comparable to the Flash by Johns vol.1

Thanks

----------


## victorxd1999

> My Flash by Johns Omnibus books vol.1&2 both have now arrived from the Black Friday sales I purchased them.
> They are now my #2&3 DC Omnibus books. I also just now purchased the Hawkman by Johns Omnibus using the B&N 25% off one item Green Monday code(GMONDAY14).
> 
> Why is the Flash by Johns vol.1 Omnibus so small? The volume 2 is of a size I expect, page count wise. Is vol.3 similar to v.2 or v.1? 
> My only other DC Omni till now was Death of Superman and that fit my expectations of an Omni page count.
> I stumbled across a physical copy of the Starman Omnis and really enjoyed those stories but those books are thin Omnis as well. Comparable to the Flash by Johns vol.1
> 
> Thanks


Vol 3 is as thick as vol 2. The Starman omniboo are not really conventional omniboo. They only collect about 10-15 issues and are cheaper. Flash by Johns vol 1 is probably the thinnest regular Dc omnibus. Marvel also has the thinner omniboo, like Squadron Supreme and Young Avengers

----------


## Captain Craig

True on the SSupreme and Young Avengers being thinner. I chalked that up to them being complete runs...kinda like the Devil Dinosaur anomaly. 

Seems it might've been better to spread the vol.1 issues throughout and just do two Flash by Johns Omnis instead. Put 200+ pages into each giving a two volume set about 850+ pages each. DC has larger volumes in Animal Man and Invisibles so it could've been done, they chose not to for what seems an obvious reason.

----------


## Ari Gold

yeah, if I remember correctly, Flash 1 was one of DC's earliest and they clearly dropped the ball on it. But 2 & 3 are nice size.

----------


## drd

Digging around, and im sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong, it seems like Flash Vol 1 was  DC's second ever Oversized Omnibus. The first being Silver Age Green Lantern volume 1. Everything before then was standard sized (Starman, the Jack Kirby branded stuff and DC's first attempt at omnibusing DaRoS).

It seems to go

Nov 2010 - Silver Age Green Lantern Volume 1 (640 pages)May 2011 - Flash Volume 1 (448 pages)Aug 2011 - New Teen Titans Volume 1 (464 pages)Nov 2011 - Silver Age Green Lantern Volume 2 (624 pages)Jan 2012 - Hawkman (704 pages)Apr 2012 - New Teen Titans Volume 2 (736 pages)Apr 2012 - Flash Volume 2 (648 pages)

Either NTT Vol 2 or Flash Vol 2 were the first omni's to be sewn.

----------


## Captain Craig

So chalk it up to learning curve over squeezing us for more $$$, I can agree to that scenario. 
I'm going to get some more DC Omni and not let this stop me. Thanks for some feedback fellow posters.

----------


## Spirou

> Digging around, and im sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong, it seems like Flash Vol 1 was  DC's second ever Oversized Omnibus. The first being Silver Age Green Lantern volume 1. Everything before then was standard sized (Starman, the Jack Kirby branded stuff and DC's first attempt at omnibusing DaRoS).
> 
> It seems to go
> 
> Nov 2010 - Silver Age Green Lantern Volume 1 (640 pages)May 2011 - Flash Volume 1 (448 pages)Aug 2011 - New Teen Titans Volume 1 (464 pages)Nov 2011 - Silver Age Green Lantern Volume 2 (624 pages)Jan 2012 - Hawkman (704 pages)Apr 2012 - New Teen Titans Volume 2 (736 pages)Apr 2012 - Flash Volume 2 (648 pages)
> 
> Either NTT Vol 2 or Flash Vol 2 were the first omni's to be sewn.


I just went to think that the first Omnibus was "Dead and Return of Superman" in 2007. Remember we had a first version of it, lacking some issues and the production quality was meh....so meh it was not even oversized and therefore doesn't count. So I think you're right! :-)

----------


## canadianaidan64

> Either NTT Vol 2 or Flash Vol 2 were the first omni's to be sewn.


Actually Hawkman was sewn but the pages were also glued at the end so it opens like a glued book.

----------


## Spirou

Edit: For relevant infos, please proceed to the next post

----------


## Spirou

Green Arrow: Archer's Quest deluxe edition
http://www.amazon.com/Green-Arrow-Ar...162149&sr=1-13

Had this one been noticed already? Probably, but I can't remember so I put it here (again?) to make sure.

----------


## victorxd1999

Yup, it was already mentioned :Wink:

----------


## Henrik K. Kristensen

> yeah, if I remember correctly, Flash 1 was one of DC's earliest and they clearly dropped the ball on it. But 2 & 3 are nice size.


This is quite funny. Due to the page count Flash vol. 1 is the only DC Omnibus that I like, so far. 
I find all the others (have tried 4-5 others) to be horrible products. 

Any larger than Flash vol. 1 and it requires great sewn binding for me to like, buy and keep thise books.

----------


## victorxd1999

> This is quite funny. Due to the page count Flash vol. 1 is the only DC Omnibus that I like, so far. 
> I find all the others (have tried 4-5 others) to be horrible products. 
> 
> Any larger than Flash vol. 1 and it requires great sewn binding for me to like, buy and keep thise books.


Then you might want to try the Sleeper Omnibus, it has a great sewn binding. Same with Golden Age Superman Omnibus

----------


## Henrik K. Kristensen

> Then you might want to try the Sleeper Omnibus, it has a great sewn binding. Same with Golden Age Superman Omnibus


I have both, neither of them are favorite material so that might affect my opinion. Too bad that they are still ugly black cardboard books.

----------


## drd

*Baseless potential Omnibus speculation time!*

So a Suicide Squad movie got announced and 4 of the 6 named cast members are playing members from Ostranders original run on the series. I picked up the first 50 or so issues digital format in a sale months back and its utterly fantastic. It ran for 66 issues so we'd probably be looking at 2 omni's to get the entire run, you could toss in the annual and the doom patrol cross over special and you get 2 ~750 page books

Convergence, is the name of the New 52's next "event", spanning 2 months and approximatly 89 issues its way too big for a single omni but DC have a history of putting their previous event months (New 52 Launch, 0 issue Month, Villains Month, 5 Year Later) could we get a 2 volume collection of Convergence? I'll be honest, I brought the Villains and 5 Year Later Omni's, and the only way I'd ever read 90% of the stuff in convergence is if it came out in an Omni format (I have a decent sized DC monthly pull list but I cannot be bother with a bunch of 2 issue mini series).

----------


## CP1234

I'd prefer to read Convergence in omnibus form as well. I plan to do a marathon read of Future's End, Earth 2: World's End, and Convergence once everything is out in trade or omni.

----------


## victorxd1999

Are there any good collections with Mike Grell art aside from his Green arrow and Warlord? I love his art but I never really ran across it that much

----------


## danmar85

*snip snip*

----------


## Legion564

> I'm repeating this question in a few of the Collected threads. 
> 
> I'm trying to find a book in the $30-$40 range to use with the 25% off coupon on Amazon.com.  Any ideas?  I need to make a choice by tonight.


Do you want a DC book? And any criteria about HC, tpb and any other categories?

----------


## danmar85

> Do you want a DC book? And any criteria about HC, tpb and any other categories?


Nevermind! Ended up choosing Essex County.  What a pain in the butt choosing lol.  Thanks anyway Legion.

----------


## lvizzz

What's next book after R.I.P.? The Return of Bruce Wayne?

----------


## borntohula

> What's next book after R.I.P.? The Return of Bruce Wayne?


Time and the Batman, which is followed by The return of Bruce Wayne. Also possible to fit Final Crisis in between the two, but it's not needed to understand Morrison's Bat-God-Man epic.

----------


## lvizzz

> Time and the Batman, which is followed by The return of Bruce Wayne. Also possible to fit Final Crisis in between the two, but it's not needed to understand Morrison's Bat-God-Man epic.


Thanks. Was it published as deluxe HC?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Batman-Time-...qid=1418487267

----------


## CP1234

Time and the Batman was never published as a deluxe, unfortunately. 

Collected edition-wise, the reading order for Morrison's Batman is still kind of a mess.

----------


## Legion564

So if I wanted the morrison batman run would I be good with these? Black glove Deluxe, rip, time, return, and the two Absolutes?

----------


## lvizzz

R.I.P. and Return... were published as deluxe.

----------


## CP1234

> So if I wanted the morrison batman run would I be good with these? Black glove Deluxe, rip, time, return, and the two Absolutes?


Yep! That's his entire run. Two notes though - If you're not going to read Final Crisis, skip the last two issues of RIP; and read RoBW before you read the last 2 or 3 issues of Absolute B&R. Enjoy it man, it's great.

I can't wait for Absolute Batman, Inc.!

----------


## TomSlick

> So if I wanted the morrison batman run would I be good with these? Black glove Deluxe, rip, time, return, and the two Absolutes?


Should probably read Batman and Robin, which comes right before "Return." (Then of course Batman Inc.)

----------


## lvizzz

> Yep! That's his entire run. Two notes though - If you're not going to read Final Crisis, skip the last two issues of RIP; and read RoBW before you read the last 2 or 3 issues of Absolute B&R. Enjoy it man, it's great.
> 
> I can't wait for Absolute Batman, Inc.!


You and me both. But I'll wait for better price.

----------


## Dr. Jay

I wonder if DC will ever reprint their early formatted omnibuses in today's format of omnibus.  I wouldn't mind having Kirby's fourth world reprinted in modern format.  Starman too for that matter.

----------


## Ari Gold

> I wouldn't mind having Kirby's fourth world reprinted in modern format.  Starman too for that matter.


Such a good point. I don't know what it costs to restore for oversized format but these seem like easy money for DC.

----------


## The_Dark_Knight

> Such a good point. I don't know what it costs to restore for oversized format but these seem like easy money for DC.


Though it would pain me because I recently tracked down all the Fourth World and Starman hardcover omnis, I'd definitely be up for selling them to fund the upgrade to an OHC omni (and ideally one without the newsprint paper on Fourth World). I think DC ought to do Fourth World in 2 thick omnis, Kamandi in one omni, then maybe a Kirby miscellaneous with The Demon, OMAC, etc.

Side note: Anyone else here wish the Neal Adams Batman omni was instead a Batman by Neal Adams & Denny O'Neil omni - or even just a Batman by Denny O'Neil omni? It seems the current Neal Adams one will be quite narratively disjointed (albeit pretty as a Tatooine sunset).

Side side note: Now that we'll have the release of at least one Bat-omni, hopefully more will follow. What do y'all see following? If we're sticking with creator-centric omnis, my top would be a Dini Detective omni (happy to have the Morrison Bat Saga in Absolutes). Otherwise, I'd love a Legends of the Dark Knight omni or a Black & White omni. Knightfall and No Man's Land are other obvious choices.

Side side side note: I'm really enjoying the thick Batman trades of the 90-00s material that have been coming out since the release of The Dark Knight Rises (Knightfall, No Man's Land, Murderer, Fugitive). It looks like Cataclysm will be the next one they do (which is odd because it breaks the chronological pattern they were adhering to). What will be after that? War Drums? I don't have fond memories of the books from that period, but I'd be willing to give them another glance.

----------


## canadianaidan64

I think it's ridiculous for dc to assemble their collections around artists rather than writers or story arcs for the reason you mention - they're narratively disjointed and you sometimes only get part of a story.

As far as other batman omniboo go, Grant Morrison's run is the obvious suggestion, as is Scott Snyder's (when he ever finishes it). I have the first fat knightfall trade and I can't say I would rebuy it at three times the price just for a hard cover and better paper.

The other omni-worthy run I can think of is Loeb & Sale's, but that's already been collected in absolutes.

----------


## Balakin

> What's next book after R.I.P.? The Return of Bruce Wayne?





> So if I wanted the morrison batman run would I be good with these? Black glove Deluxe, rip, time, return, and the two Absolutes?


Freakin' Morrison Batman editions, pain in the neck (but I love them sooooo much).
So *Black Glove Deluxe*, then *RIP deluxe*, then there is the Time and the Batman which is good but standard hc. I don't have that but I've read the content ages ago when it came out, barely remember what it was. I'm gonna buy it eventually but I don't feel the urge right now.
Then I would read *Final Crisis*, because it is awesome (yes, it is confusing and a mess but still awesome and Superman Beyond is one of my favourite Superman stories and it's quite a foreplay for the current Multiversity "event").
During FC (around issue 5-6) you should read *the last 2 issues from the RIP deluxe* because those are FC tie ins and if you don't know what's happening with Batman during the event, they are quite confusing. If you have the FC Absolute those issues are included in that.
Another reason to read FC is The return of BW. That book is the direct consequence and continuation of FC. It has a reputation not being so good but I really-really enjoyed it.
Then comes *Batman and Robin* but you should read *The Return of Bruce Wayne* between the 2nd and 3rd deluxe or after the 2nd story in the 2nd deluxe (I did it this way. Sorry I don't know the titles or the issue number, I suck at those, I think about these in terms of books and I have the deluxes).
Then *Batman INC*.

----------


## victorxd1999

> Though it would pain me because I recently tracked down all the Fourth World and Starman hardcover omnis, I'd definitely be up for selling them to fund the upgrade to an OHC omni (and ideally one without the newsprint paper on Fourth World). I think DC ought to do Fourth World in 2 thick omnis, Kamandi in one omni, then maybe a Kirby miscellaneous with The Demon, OMAC, etc.
> 
> Side note: Anyone else here wish the Neal Adams Batman omni was instead a Batman by Neal Adams & Denny O'Neil omni - or even just a Batman by Denny O'Neil omni? It seems the current Neal Adams one will be quite narratively disjointed (albeit pretty as a Tatooine sunset).
> 
> Side side note: Now that we'll have the release of at least one Bat-omni, hopefully more will follow. What do y'all see following? If we're sticking with creator-centric omnis, my top would be a Dini Detective omni (happy to have the Morrison Bat Saga in Absolutes). Otherwise, I'd love a Legends of the Dark Knight omni or a Black & White omni. Knightfall and No Man's Land are other obvious choices.
> 
> Side side side note: I'm really enjoying the thick Batman trades of the 90-00s material that have been coming out since the release of The Dark Knight Rises (Knightfall, No Man's Land, Murderer, Fugitive). It looks like Cataclysm will be the next one they do (which is odd because it breaks the chronological pattern they were adhering to). What will be after that? War Drums? I don't have fond memories of the books from that period, but I'd be willing to give them another glance.


They are also re-releasing Nightwing by Dixon in large trades.

----------


## Mad Hatter

> Though it would pain me because I recently tracked down all the Fourth World and Starman hardcover omnis, I'd definitely be up for selling them to fund the upgrade to an OHC omni (and ideally one without the newsprint paper on Fourth World). I think DC ought to do Fourth World in 2 thick omnis, Kamandi in one omni, then maybe a Kirby miscellaneous with The Demon, OMAC, etc.
> 
> Side note: Anyone else here wish the Neal Adams Batman omni was instead a Batman by Neal Adams & Denny O'Neil omni - or even just a Batman by Denny O'Neil omni? It seems the current Neal Adams one will be quite narratively disjointed (albeit pretty as a Tatooine sunset).
> 
> Side side note: Now that we'll have the release of at least one Bat-omni, hopefully more will follow. What do y'all see following? If we're sticking with creator-centric omnis, my top would be a Dini Detective omni (happy to have the Morrison Bat Saga in Absolutes). Otherwise, I'd love a Legends of the Dark Knight omni or a Black & White omni. Knightfall and No Man's Land are other obvious choices.
> 
> Side side side note: I'm really enjoying the thick Batman trades of the 90-00s material that have been coming out since the release of The Dark Knight Rises (Knightfall, No Man's Land, Murderer, Fugitive). It looks like Cataclysm will be the next one they do (which is odd because it breaks the chronological pattern they were adhering to). What will be after that? War Drums? I don't have fond memories of the books from that period, but I'd be willing to give them another glance.


New Starman omni - OHC this time - would be really sweet.

I think the next bat-event from the 90's-00's will be either Contagion or Legacy, both long OOP.

I also liked all your omni choices. Would add: Batman by Alan Grant and Norman Breyfogle, Batman by Chuck Dixon ad Graham Nolan and Gotham Central.

----------


## lvizzz

Tat price.

http://www.graphittidesigns.com/shop...d-Edition.html

BTW, has normal edition been published? If I missed it, I'll kill somebody - myself for being stupid.

----------


## Mad Hatter

> Tat price.
> 
> http://www.graphittidesigns.com/shop...d-Edition.html
> 
> BTW, has normal edition been published? If I missed it, I'll kill somebody - myself for being stupid.


Well, there is this one:
http://www.amazon.com/Batman-Doug-Mo...dp/1401247644/

----------


## lvizzz

> Well, there is this one:
> http://www.amazon.com/Batman-Doug-Mo...dp/1401247644/


Sorry wasn't clear here, I meant normal Gallery edition. That's just HC.

----------


## Spirou

> Sorry wasn't clear here, I meant normal Gallery edition. That's just HC.


It says "coming soon".
http://www.graphittidesigns.com/shop...r-Edition.html

----------


## lvizzz

> It says "coming soon".
> http://www.graphittidesigns.com/shop...r-Edition.html


Yeah, seen that, but I'm pretty sure, not 100% thou, it was released in November. Can somebody confirm?

----------


## Dick Grayson

> Yeah, seen that, but I'm pretty sure, not 100% thou, it was released in November. Can somebody confirm?


The regular version of the Gallery Edition comes out this Wednesday according to Diamond: http://www.previewsworld.com/Home/1/1/71/952

----------


## The_Dark_Knight

I'm interested in checking out the Before Watchmen series and getting the 4 deluxes, but, is it just me, or does this seem like a series that is a prime candidate for an omni in the next couple years?

----------


## TomSlick

> I'm interested in checking out the Before Watchmen series and getting the 4 deluxes, but, is it just me, or does this seem like a series that is a prime candidate for an omni in the next couple years?


I Doubt it.

----------


## jjsheridan1001

> I'm interested in checking out the Before Watchmen series and getting the 4 deluxes, but, is it just me, or does this seem like a series that is a prime candidate for an omni in the next couple years?


I think the Before Watchmen boat has long sailed; if it were going to be put in an omni (or Absolute) it would have by now. The whole thing sort of petered out even before all the individual miniseries were done.

----------


## DragonPiece

> I think the Before Watchmen boat has long sailed; if it were going to be put in an omni (or Absolute) it would have by now. The whole thing sort of petered out even before all the individual miniseries were done.


This is a stretch, but I could see DC releasing a omnibus near Batman V Superman since the same director directed Watchmen..I mean, I know that's a huge stretch but still.

----------


## canadianaidan64

> This is a stretch, but I could see DC releasing a omnibus near Batman V Superman since the same director directed Watchmen..I mean, I know that's a huge stretch but still.


I think you mean Superman V Batman  :Stick Out Tongue:  They're already collecting it in a new series of trades, plus they just released Loeb's run in absolutes, so an omnibus seems unlikely.

Edit: nvm, I though you were talking about omnibusizing BvS.

----------


## DragonPiece

> I think you mean Superman V Batman  They're already collecting it in a new series of trades, plus they just released Loeb's run in absolutes, so an omnibus seems unlikely.
> 
> Edit: nvm, I though you were talking about omnibusizing BvS.


Was about to say, don't have a clue what you are talking about ha ha.

----------


## MartinNL

> Can you post more pictures of Pride of Baghdad? Is it rich on extras or is it just oversized version of regular edition?


I don't have the regular sized hardcover or the tpb, but it's got 34 pages of extra's. Here are some pics...

----------


## MartinNL

And a couple more pics...

----------


## Kalitarix

The HCs from the march solicitations:

*BATGIRL VOL. 1: BURNSIDE HC*
Written by CAMERON STEWART and BRENDEN FLETCHER
Art by BABS TARR
Cover by CAMERON STEWART
On sale MAY 27  176 pg, FC, $24.99 US
Barbara Gordon is no stranger to dusting herself off when disaster strikes, so when a fire destroys everything she owns, she spots the opportunity for a new lease on life  and seizes it! Following the rest of Gotham Citys young adults to the hip border district of Burnside, Barbara sets about building an all-new Batgirland discovers new threats preying on her peers! As the new hero of Burnside, Batgirl gets started by facing twin sister assassins on motorcycles! Collects BATGIRL #35-40.

*BATMAN EARTH ONE VOL. 2 HC*
Written by GEOFF JOHNS
Art by GARY FRANK and JON SIBAL
Cover by GARY FRANK
On sale MAY 6  160 pg, FC, $24.99 US
Its here  the sequel to the #1 New York Times bestseller and critically acclaimed BATMAN: EARTH ONE by the superstar creative team of writer Geoff Johns and artist Gary Frank! While Gotham City is plunged into terror by an enigmatic anarchist and killer calling himself The Riddler, the Dark Knight must reconcile the increasingly conflicting ideologies of Detective Jim Gordon and Bruce Waynes head of security, Alfred Pennyworth. But there are many more mysteries lurking within Gotham City, including the secret agenda of Harvey Dent and the bizarre creature prowling the sewers  Killer Croc!

*BATMAN  DETECTIVE COMICS VOL. 6: ICARUS HC*
Written by FRANCIS MANAPUL and BRIAN BUCCELLATO
Art by FRANCIS MANAPUL, SCOTT HEPBURN, WERTHER DELLEDERA and others
Cover by FRANCIS MANAPUL
On sale MAY 20  176 pg, FC, $24.99 US
Its a bold new direction for DETECTIVE COMICS as THE FLASH creative team of Francis Manapul and Brian Buccellato take over the creative reins! Batman finds himself knee-deep in a new mystery involving a deadly new narcotic that has hit the streets of Gotham City. Can the Dark Knight stop the threat before the entire town finds itself embroiled in a deadly gang war that could burn everything  and everyone  down to the ground? Collects issues #30-34 and DETECTIVE COMICS ANNUAL #3.

*BATMAN/SUPERMAN VOL. 3: SECOND CHANCE HC*
Written by GREG PAK
Art by TOM RANEY, KEN LASHLEY, DIOGENES NEVES, TOM DERENICK, KARL KERSCHL, DANIEL SAMPERE and others
Cover by JAE LEE
On sale MAY 6  160 pg, FC, $22.99 US
The worlds of Batman and Superman clash as something terrible happens to the Worlds Finest team, and a Dark Knight who is not quite himself must team up with Lois Lane to find a missing Man of Steel. Meanwhile, Selina Kyle encounters a person of amazing strength who has no idea who he is. Collects issues #10-15.

*DIAL H DELUXE EDITION HC*
Written by CHINA MIEVILLE
Art by MATEUS SANTOLOUCO, ALBERTO PONTICELLI, DAVID LAPHAM and DAN GREEN
Cover by BRIAN BOLLAND
On sale MAY 6  368 pg, FC, 7.0625 x 10.875 $34.99 US
When gamer Nelson Jent accidentally discovers the mysterious H Dial, his life will never be the same! But can he keep the Dial out of the clutches of an array of villains? And what is the secret behind the Dials power? Collects DIAL H #0-15.

*FABLES DELUXE EDITION BOOK TEN HC*
Written by BILL WILLINGHAM
Art by MARK BUCKINGHAM, JIM FERN, CRAIG HAMILTON, TONY AKINS and others
Cover by DANIEL DOS SANTOS
On sale MAY 13  384 pg, FC, 7.0625 x 10.875 $29.99 US  MATURE READERS
In an epic from FABLES #77-82, JACK OF FABLES #33-35, and THE LITERALS #1-3, the existence of the Fables is threatened by The Literals, who just dont like their messy, mythical lives. And in the original graphic novel FABLES: WEREWOLVES OF THE HEARTLAND, Bigby Wolf goes on a quest to find a new location for Fabletown, only to find a village populated by werewolves!

*GREEN LANTERN VOL. 6: THE LIFE EQUATION HC*
Written by ROBERT VENDITTI
Art by BILLY TAN, FRANCIS PORTELA and others
Cover by BILLY TAN
On sale MAY 13  200 pg, FC, $24.99 US
Having staked their claim to the emotional spectrum, the New Gods set about redefining the universe in their image, starting with Metron, whos determined to steal the secrets of the Corps Citadel. But Hal and the Corps will have something to say about that. Good luck trying to make yourself heard when youre talking to a god! Collects GREEN LANTERN #35-40, GREEN LANTERN ANNUAL #3 and a story from SECRET ORIGINS #3. 

*JUSTICE SOCIETY OF AMERICA: A CELEBRATION OF 75 YEARS HC*
Written by GARDNER FOX, GEOFF JOHNS and others
Art by various
Cover by JOHN CASSADAY
On sale MAY 20  400 pg, FC, $39.99 US
In 1940, ALL STAR COMICS #3 introduced the Justice Society of America. Featuring Hour-Man, Doctor Fate, The Spectre, The Sandman, The Atom, The Flash, Green Lantern and Hawkman, the JSA soon became a mainstay in super hero comics! This anthology stories by legendary talents including Gardner Fox, John Broome, Robert Kanigher and Geoff Johns. 



And these big TPs:

*100 BULLETS BOOK TWO TP*
Written by BRIAN AZZARELLO
Art by EDUARDO RISSO and others
Cover by DAVE JOHNSON
On sale APRIL 15  416 pg, FC, $24.99 US  MATURE READERS
In these stories from issues #20-36, Agent Graves presents an attaché case with a gun and 100 untraceable bullets to Milo Garret, a small-time private dick whos just out of the hospital after losing an argument with his cars windshield.

*DC COMICS: ZERO YEAR TP*
Written by SCOTT SNYDER, FRANCIS MANAPUL, BRIAN BUCCELLATO, JEFF LEMIRE, ROBERT VENDITTI, VAN JENSEN, GREG PAK and others
Art by GREG CAPULLO, JASON FABOK, AARON LOPRESTI, TREVOR McCARTHY, CHRIS SPROUSE, ANDREA SORRENTINO, AARON KUDER and others
Montage cover
On sale APRIL 1  448 pg, FC, $24.99 US
Six years ago, Gotham City weathered its greatest test as The Riddler shut down all power days before a terrifying superstorm! But the Dark Knight isnt the only hero to surface during this moment in time known as the ZERO YEAR! Journey back to the Zero Year to see the early tales of DCs greatest heroes and heroines in stories from Batman #24-25, Detective Comics #25, Batgirl #25, Batwing #25, Batwoman #25, Birds of Prey #25, Catwoman #25, THE Flash #25, Green Arrow #25, Green Lantern Corps #25, Nightwing #25, Red Hood and The Outlaws #25 and Action Comics #25.

*GOTHAM CITY SIRENS BOOK TWO TP*
Written by TONY BEDARD and PETER CALLOWAY
Art by ANDRES GUINALDO, JEREMY HAUN and others
Cover by GUILLEM MARCH
On sale APRIL 29  304 pg, FC, $24.99 US
In these tales from issues #14-26, Catwoman deals with the aftermath of battling her sister, setting her against Harley Quinn and Poison Ivy! Then, The Joker is back in Arkham Asylum, so Harley Quinn breaks back in with him  but will she stand by him or destroy him? Either way, Poison Ivy and Catwoman must put aside their differences to help their wayward friend. 

*TOP 10 TP*
Written by ALAN MOORE
Art by ZANDER CANNON and GENE HA
Cover by GENE HA
On sale APRIL 1  352 pg, FC, $24.99 US
In Neopoliss Precinct 10, where every citizen has super powers, they are the law: A talking, armored dog. A genetically engineered perfect woman. A high-tech cowboy. A rookie with a toy box full of helpers. These are the cops of the Eisner Award-winning TOP 10. This new title collects the original 12-issue series in trade paperback for the first time.

----------


## Batmil

I need that 75 years JSA HC in my life.. I've been hesitant with the other ones (Batman, Supes). Anyone who owns these and could tell me what they think of it?

----------


## TomSlick

I'm gonna give Dial H a shot. Heard lot of good things about it. Other than that one, looks like not much for me in March.

----------


## silkcuts

> I don't have the regular sized hardcover or the tpb, but it's got *34 pages of extra's*. Here are some pics...


Nice, thanx for pictures.

----------


## silkcuts

> I'm gonna give Dial H a shot. Heard lot of good things about it. Other than that one, looks like not much for me in March.


Only now do I see that it's written by China Miéville. I've read his novel The City & the City and it's some damn fine book. Will try Dial H for sure.

----------


## lvizzz

> Only now do I see that it's written by China Miéville. I've read his novel The City & the City and it's some damn fine book. Will try Dial H for sure.


Great writter, have read few of his books and the only thing I can say about them: stunning, very original. Just new weird, as they called this sub-genre.

----------


## LordJulius

The Kelley Jones Batman Gallery Edition is supposed to be out this week. Found a few pics online:

https://www.behance.net/gallery/1741...allery-Edition

----------


## lvizzz

> The Kelley Jones Batman Gallery Edition is supposed to be out this week. Found a few pics online:
> 
> https://www.behance.net/gallery/1741...allery-Edition


Any idea where can it be purchased in Europe/UK?

----------


## MartinNL

> The Kelley Jones Batman Gallery Edition is supposed to be out this week. Found a few pics online:
> 
> https://www.behance.net/gallery/1741...allery-Edition





> Any idea where can it be purchased in Europe/UK?


Is that the $1,000 edition?

----------


## lvizzz

> Is that the $1,000 edition?


I wouldn't ask for a grand worth edition Martin. It's the most common one.

----------


## LordJulius

> Is that the $1,000 edition?


Nope. Regular one. Looks great, but I'd like to see some close-ups/high res pictures to decide. After all, this has to compete with the Buscema Silver Surfer AE which was published last week and I want to get one of those (not gonna get both because Eisner's Spirit AE Vol. 2 will be out next month as well).




> Any idea where can it be purchased in Europe/UK?


I guess the same as IDW's AEs, that is in comic shops and not retailers like Amazon or BD (and the latter don't even have it listed, same as the AEs - apart from Markeplace sellers).

----------


## silkcuts

> Great writter, have read few of his books and the only thing I can say about them: stunning, very original. Just new weird, as they called this sub-genre.


Wasn't aware of the term "new weird" until now, but yes, it sums up perfectly what's there.  :Smile:

----------


## pud333

Oh man. Punk Rock Jesus was excellent. Also finished Superman Unchained. I was expecting it to be bad based on some comments but it was much better than expected even if Jim Lee seemed off his game.

----------


## NZ_InFerno

I've added the March Solicits to the first post, cheers Kalitarix for listing all the HCs. Legend.

----------


## HowitzerJoe

Didn't know about John Buscema  having an Artist's Edition of his work on the Silver Surfer. Thanks.

----------


## RedNave

> Oh man. Punk Rock Jesus was excellent. Also finished Superman Unchained. I was expecting it to be bad based on some comments but it was much better than expected even if Jim Lee seemed off his game.


It's miles ahead of pretty much every Superman story since the New 52 started, with the exception of Morrison's Action Comics.  Even an off Jim Lee is still an amazing artist.

----------


## lvizzz

Found that Gallery edition of Batman.

http://www.forbiddenplanet.co.uk/bat...3#.VJLXMclaxpk

https://forbiddenplanet.com/123558-b...eid=78bf6f45fe

As you can see on first website it says 'Stock on the way soon' when on second you have a date. It's up to you where to order it, I have pre-order with fp.co.uk.

----------


## Diamond

> It's miles ahead of pretty much every Superman story since the New 52 started, with the exception of Morrison's Action Comics.  Even an off Jim Lee is still an amazing artist.


That's not saying much.

----------


## rtk79

> Do you have the book?
> 
> How are the Ra's issues handled? Do we have a recap page for the other crossover issues?


Chris Burnham wrote and drew a recap. While that's a pretty good idea in and of itself, his style is a little jarring here. Still, nice to see DC thinking outside the box for once.

----------


## ER Prest

> Chris Burnham wrote and drew a recap. While that's a pretty good idea in and of itself, his style is a little jarring here. Still, nice to see DC thinking outside the box for once.


That's better than no bridging at all. I kinda wish they just put the other issues in. It would have been, what, 4 or 5 more issues? Just for completionism, but this works out fine

----------


## Russ840

Any chance of some pics of the book ?  What is the spine design like?

----------


## RickyMeister

As someone who has only read like 20 issues of batman rebirth, am i going to be lost if i pick up the morrison batman omnibus?

----------


## bob.schoonover

> As someone who has only read like 20 issues of batman rebirth, am i going to be lost if i pick up the morrison batman omnibus?


Probably not.  It's a self-contained story (the last two issues won't make sense outside of reading Final Crisis, but the rest is self-contained).  All you need to know going in is that Bruce had decided he needed to trust people again at the end of Infinite Crisis.  The first two issues in the omnibus (from 52) concern how he goes about that, then the story proper begins.

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## mooch

> Any chance of some pics of the book ?  What is the spine design like?


If nobody else does, Ill try to take some tomorrow.

----------


## HuggyBear

> If nobody else does, I’ll try to take some tomorrow.


Thanks!  Could you please also take a pic of the binding when open?




> Picked it up today, binding is fine, no issue.


Didn't see this til now, but yay!!!!  Thanks!

----------


## doolittle

> As someone who has only read like 20 issues of batman rebirth, am i going to be lost if i pick up the morrison batman omnibus?


I've read tons of Batman comics, and Morrison's run up through R.I.P. was largely over my head.  It's possible I'm just dumb, but Morrison's stuff usually loses me.  If you're a Morrison fan, you'll probably have an easier time than me.

----------


## TomSlick

> So where would you rank Ex Machina in B.K.V's.body of work? I'm leaning more and more towards getting the omni, but I'm worried it's a bit more dour or serious than his other stuff.


It’s brilliant but it you’ll appreciate it more if you like political wonkiness on the local level (rezonings, etc). Regardless, it’s a great read and in my opinion more sophisticated than Y: Last Man which came out at the same time. I suspect a lot of folks will disagree on the last statement but would agree that it was a great series.

----------


## doolittle

> Finally finished the 1st volume of Absolute Sandman. Its pretty good. Nothing groundbreaking quite yet, but it feels.pretty obvious all this was ground work for what's to come. And origin story. Still, really enjoyed it, and I really nees to get the next one.


I had that book for years, and you made it through the whole thing in a day.  I'm such a loser!

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Balakin

> Alright, it sounds good. Is Ex Machina gloomy though? I can read a <500 page story that's gloomy, but committing to over 1400 pages, I need it to be a bit lighter than that.


It is no gloomier than say Gotham Central. I absolutely love being neck deep in human agony and darkness if there is a strong creative voice to it and I think Ex machine is like that (I think it's less depressing than Scalped and I've binged that too)

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Vilynne

> I had that book for years, and you made it through the whole thing in a day.  I'm such a loser!


Two days actually. I had a lot of time off this week, so I spent a solid 4 hours one day pounding through the issues, and finished it the next day. :P still have to read the extras in the back. But I am definitely jonesing for more.

----------


## The Whovian

> As someone who has only read like 20 issues of batman rebirth, am i going to be lost if i pick up the morrison batman omnibus?


Absolutely not. Do yourself a favor and get it.

----------


## TomSlick

> It is no gloomier than say Gotham Central. I absolutely love being neck deep in human agony and darkness if there is a strong creative voice to it and I think Ex machine is like that (I think it's less depressing than Scalped and I've binged that too)


I’d say this is an accurate analysis.

----------


## Gurz

Just got Morrison Batman Omnibus from IST. I'm not the biggest fan of bat cow, but i like this run mostly 'cause people praise it immensly. And i like it when Batman got praised especially immensly, even if i find bat cow very bad, and i don't have all of Morrison trades so i got it.

----------


## mooch

> Thanks!  Could you please also take a pic of the binding when open?


Here are the pics as requested...the lighting wasn't the best I'm afraid.

----------


## mooch

one more...

----------


## Player One

That Morrison Batman Omnibus looks sexy! I'll be putting an order in as soon as I have money, went over budget this week.  :Frown: 

I've been wanting to get into DC Rebirth through the Deluxe line but been hesitant because I don't know how they're bound. I know Marvel's Deluxes are sewn but I have no clue about DC's stuff. I'd love to hear from any members that have any of the Deluxes by DC.

----------


## HuggyBear

Thank you so much for the pictures!




> That Morrison Batman Omnibus looks sexy! I'll be putting an order in as soon as I have money, went over budget this week. 
> 
> I've been wanting to get into DC Rebirth through the Deluxe line but been hesitant because I don't know how they're bound. I know Marvel's Deluxes are sewn but I have no clue about DC's stuff. I'd love to hear from any members that have any of the Deluxes by DC.


I own the 2 Batman Rebirth Deluxes and both are sewn and lie flat.  Some of DC's deluxe stuff like Crisis on Infinite Earths and Multiversity are terrible about this as are they are directly glued, but my 2 Batmans are definitely sewn

----------


## VanWinkle

> That Morrison Batman Omnibus looks sexy! I'll be putting an order in as soon as I have money, went over budget this week. 
> 
> I've been wanting to get into DC Rebirth through the Deluxe line but been hesitant because I don't know how they're bound. I know Marvel's Deluxes are sewn but I have no clue about DC's stuff. I'd love to hear from any members that have any of the Deluxes by DC.


They're all sewn. In fact, every DC deluxe edition since the beginning of 2016 has been sewn.

----------


## Player One

Thanks for the replies! Looks like I'll have to start buying them now. I've seen videos on youtube but haven't heard the reviewers talk about the binding. 
Besides Batman and Detective, which Deluxes are worth the purchases? Maybe Superman and Action?

----------


## VanWinkle

> Thanks for the replies! Looks like I'll have to start buying them now. I've seen videos on youtube but haven't heard the reviewers talk about the binding. 
> Besides Batman and Detective, which Deluxes are worth the purchases? Maybe Superman and Action?


Everyone's going to have their own opinions, but I think:

Batman
Detective
Nightwing
Flash
Superman
Action Comics
Wonder Woman

Are all great. Action's and Flash's first arcs aren't amazing (particularly Action's) but everything after that has been really good.

----------


## Dr Hank

> This is exactly why I said it was such a rough experience. Particularly wherever the Adventures of Supermanes are. They have nothing to do with what Byrne was doing in Superman or Action, but are placed randomly between Superman issues. Especially jarring because Byrne didn't draw them.
> 
> Edit- apparently Byrne takes over ADVENTURES after a while but I haven't gotten there yet. Byrne's SUPERMAN title seems to be my favorite stuff and wish he was just doing the one title. It could have been like his run on Fantastic Four, one title one vision.


Yeah I didn't realize this either, but the Wolfman/Ordway issues are great too and it's nice to have a bit of variety in the books. But the Byrne issues inked by Terry Austin are absolute bliss - some of my favorite comic art ever. Just wish they would've made the ordering better and put the covers where they belong, at the beginning of the issue.




> Those books can be a bit confusing.  
> 
> It's been awhile since I've read them, but if I remember correctly, some volumes appear to be in chronological release order while others are in reading order.  However, I don't think you'll be too lost regardless of how you read them.



Thanks, I think I was a bit hasty in my assessment, as they do seem to be in somewhat of an order. Not perfect but I'll just read them how they're presented.

Ordered the Superman Exile omni last weekend during the 45% sale + my build-up discount, so I'm set on Superman for awhile.

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## OldManBrian

IST order arrived today with the Morrison Batman omni. I have to give DC credit where it's due. I don't have a ton of DC omnis, but this has to be the best quality omni from them I have. Same excellent paper they use, good coverboard material that isn't that super cheap flimsy plain black crap they use on some, and the binding is outstanding. I think it's the first I have from them that lays completely open and flat from the very first page without having to be held. Well done DC and their printing company. Now, I haven't checked every page, so hopefully none are missing or out of order  :Smile: .

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Here are the pics as requested...the lighting wasn't the best I'm afraid.


Thanks for the pics. I'm really glad that there will be no black coverboard. I should be putting my order through in the next couple of days.

----------


## Graphic Autist

> Thanks for the pics. I'm really glad that there will be no black coverboard. I should be putting my order through in the next couple of days.


I kind of have a rule about not buying “anything after 1993” thing going on, but I’m buying the Bats Morrison Omni.

----------


## VanWinkle

> I kind of have a rule about not buying “anything before 1993” thing going on, but I’m buying the Bats Morrison Omni.


? Morrison Batman is from mid to late 2000s.

----------


## Graphic Autist

> ? Morrison Batman is from mid to late 2000s.


Haha...I’ll fix that. Thank you!

----------


## VanWinkle

> Haha...I’ll fix that. Thank you!


Oooh that makes sense now, lol.

----------


## RickyMeister

I am looking at getting the seven soldiers omnibus when it comes out, is it a standalone story or do i need to read anything before it(or even during/after)?

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

> I am looking at getting the seven soldiers omnibus when it comes out, is it a standalone story or do i need to read anything before it(or even during/after)?


There really isn't anything else you need to read to enjoy Seven Soldiers. I really didn't like Grant Morrison when I first got back into comics. I totally missed his relaunch of the JLA despite holding the first issue in my handss. I thought he alternated between mocking or adapting the works of Alan Moore and Neil Gaiman. Then I read his All Star Superman and 7 Soldiers. With 7 Soldiers, and his JLA run, he really hits it out of the park. Seven Soldiers reminds me of Jack Kirby's 70's comics. In fact, I feel like, with 7 Soldiers, Grant Morrison pulls off the type of interconnected storytelling and myth making that Jack Kirby was attempting with his 4th World Books. I am not saying he is better than Jack Kirby, I am just saying that he shows that he learned his lessons from the master. Kind of like Bruce Lee and Ip Man.

----------


## Balakin

> I am looking at getting the seven soldiers omnibus when it comes out, is it a standalone story or do i need to read anything before it(or even during/after)?


you don't need anything before that but the Mister Miracle story is probably more of a prelude to Final Crisis than an integral part of the 7soldiers story (IMHO the only weak part of the otherwise awesome series).

----------


## RickyMeister

Thanks guys, will be picking that up also. Most of my collection so far has been marvel but looking forward to diving back in to dc after starting out with rebirth single issues.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

I do hope you are a fan of Grant Morrison's style, it's in full effect with this series, but the different artists for each series also make it a must read. If you liked Multiversity I think you will like Seven Soldiers. I love both!

----------


## Balakin

> I do hope you are a fan of Grant Morrison's style, it's in full effect with this series, but the different artists for each series also make it a must read. If you liked Multiversity I think you will like Seven Soldiers. I love both!


ah yeah I should have mentioned it. 7Soldiers features a wide scope of Morrison's writing, from his easier to digest quirky/fun stuff to the disjointed "I still have flashbacks to that time when 5 dimensional aliens took me to alpha centaury" type of writing. 
I'm a fan of both but it's a unique reading experience.

----------


## RickyMeister

With the cover price on both being 75 US, i am for sure going to give them a go. I have only been reading since the start of 2017 so i havent go round to reading much of his work outside of 4 or 5 issues of new x-men and this evening i read the first 6 of all star superman(will read the next 6 tommorow). Guess i will find out if its my thing or not after getting those 2 omnibus.

----------


## Captain Craig

Golden Age Superman vol. 6 Omni still hasn't been solicited, correct? I know Batman GA vol. 6 has.

----------


## JAG2045

Contents of this weeks releases:

Superman Blue Vol 1
Superman 122-125
Action Comics 732-734
Adventures of Superman 545-547
Man of Steel 68-69
Annual 9

New afterword by Dan Jurgens 
Ceritak design sketch
Superman 123 variant cover

Superboy & the Legion of Superheroes vol 2
Superboy & LOSH 241-258
LOSH 259
DC Comics Presents 13-14

Copies were sealed so couldn't check if any extras

----------


## SJNeal

> Contents of this weeks releases:
> 
> Superman Blue Vol 1
> Superman 122-125
> Action Comics 732-734
> Adventures of Superman 545-547
> Man of Steel 68-69
> Annual 9
> 
> ...


I noticed the "first of four volumes" blurb on the back of this - glad to see DC commit to actually finishing a line of collections!  

Although Superman is a pretty safe bet; I'm not sure they'd do the same for some D-list characters.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

I would love to pick up Volume 5 of the Golden Age Batman and Superman Omnibus books. Any chance they will go out of print anytime soon? Also, I always find myself torn from new stuff like Ex-Machina which I haven't read before and I am way behind on those Golden Age books. They take forever to read and DC prints them fast for me.

----------


## My Two Cents

I never read Ex-Machina, but decided to buy it because of the creative team and IST was selling it for $72
I do worry about the binding because of its 1440 page count.
Not a big fan of a huge  omnibus and is why I am reading Geoff Johns Teen Titans in trades and may end up
getting Morrison's Doom Patrol in trade.

----------


## TomSlick

> I never read Ex-Machina, but decided to buy it because of the creative team and IST was selling it for $72
> I do worry about the binding because of its 1440 page count.
> Not a big fan of a huge  omnibus and is why I am reading Geoff Johns Teen Titans in trades and may end up
> getting Morrison's Doom Patrol in trade.



This is a monster of a book and at this point you can get the five OHCs for probably less than $72 combined. At least I was able to shortly after the omnibus was announced.

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Captain Craig

> Originally Posted by JAG2045
> 
> 
> Contents of this weeks releases:
> 
> Superman Blue Vol 1
> Superman 122-125
> Action Comics 732-734
> Adventures of Superman 545-547
> ...


I saw your comment on this and checked it out when I saw it on my LCS's shelf. 
This being the case I'm going to hold off on hoping for an eventual Omni. This was a daring direction for Superman that lasted a few years. Red Superman. 
I'm curious to revisit it one day but I'm now going to hedge my bets on an Omni. 




> I would love to pick up Volume 5 of the Golden Age Batman and Superman Omnibus books. Any chance they will go out of print anytime soon?


 One never knows. The higher the volumes get the assumption is the lower the print runs. I don't know fully what that assumption is based on but I guess loss of potential interest? Anyway if you want it and can budget for it I always say get it, sit on it if you have a backlog cause once it goes out of print it'll be that much more pricey to obtain.

----------


## mooch

> I grabbed the Superman Brainiac TP reprint today, it's by GJ and the art is very nice.


I almost got it, until I realized I already had all the issues in the Last Son of Krypton trade from a few years ago (which was only a few dollars more and twice as many pages).

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

> I saw your comment on this and checked it out when I saw it on my LCS's shelf. 
> This being the case I'm going to hold off on hoping for an eventual Omni. This was a daring direction for Superman that lasted a few years. Red Superman. 
> I'm curious to revisit it one day but I'm now going to hedge my bets on an Omni. 
> 
>  One never knows. The higher the volumes get the assumption is the lower the print runs. I don't know fully what that assumption is based on but I guess loss of potential interest? Anyway if you want it and can budget for it I always say get it, sit on it if you have a backlog cause once it goes out of print it'll be that much more pricey to obtain.


Thanks Capt. I figured that was the case and I better get on it soon. Heavy month with the Legion books and Morrison Batman.

----------


## FluffySheep

Not sure if this is common knowledge or not but Jim Lee has tweeted about a Batman Hush Omnibus coming out in March 2019.

----------


## ShooCat

> Not sure if this is common knowledge or not but Jim Lee has tweeted about a Batman Hush Omnibus coming out in March 2019.


Yep:




> Hush Omnibus Trade cover. Out March 2019. Fantastic work by inkist @scottwilliamsinks and color artist @sinccolor #dccomics




Is there that much stuff to be collected that isn't in the Absolute already?

----------


## Graphic Autist

> Not sure if this is common knowledge or not but Jim Lee has tweeted about a Batman Hush Omnibus coming out in March 2019.


I'm wondering how it would be different from the 15th Anniversary Deluxe that recently came out.

----------


## RickyMeister

I just ordered the 15th anniversary deluxe a couple hours ago aswell, hopefully we get some info on whats included soon.

----------


## TomSlick

Pretty much everything drawn by Jim Lee gets an omnibus collection, so I'm not surprised. As I recall, wasn't there somewhat of a Hush sequel written in another one of the Bat titles at the time? It wasn't by Loeb or Lee. That would be cool if they included it, but seriously doubt it.

----------


## Hush

Maybe it's the whole Hush storyline from before the new 52 so Hush, Hush returns, Payback, Heart of Hush, Hush Money and House of Hush.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Pretty much everything drawn by Jim Lee gets an omnibus collection, so I'm not surprised. As I recall, wasn't there somewhat of a Hush sequel written in another one of the Bat titles at the time? It wasn't by Loeb or Lee. That would be cool if they included it, but seriously doubt it.


Hush's return in Gotham Knights was shockingly bad.  It's one of a handful of stories that really should never ever be collected.  The Dini stuff is credible, at least.

Looks like there are 21 issues of GK, 6 issues of 'Tec and 10 issues of Streets of Gotham that could plausible be collected.

----------


## Hush

> Hush's return in Gotham Knights was shockingly bad.  It's one of a handful of stories that really should never ever be collected.  The Dini stuff is credible, at least.
> 
> Looks like there are 21 issues of GK, 6 issues of 'Tec and 10 issues of Streets of Gotham that could plausible be collected.


I agree Hush returns was terrible especially the Joker "revelation" and I don't think people will be angry if DC just collect the original Hush storyline and the Dini stuff lol.

----------


## Vilynne

> I agree Hush returns was terrible especially the Joker "revelation" and I don't think people will be angry if DC just collect the original Hush storyline and the Dini stuff lol.


Wrong!! Lol, I'm just annoyed that yet another Hush version is being published. I always say this. DKR, Year One, Court of Owls, Batman by Loeb, and Hush (I think there was one or two more but I cant recall at the time.) I just wish DC gave a fraction of the love to other characters and stories before they publish yet another Batman story in a new format.

----------


## TomSlick

> Hush's return in Gotham Knights was shockingly bad.  It's one of a handful of stories that really should never ever be collected.  The Dini stuff is credible, at least.
> 
> Looks like there are 21 issues of GK, 6 issues of 'Tec and 10 issues of Streets of Gotham that could plausible be collected.


I don't really remember it. I do recall that DC was trying to make Bane somewhat of a good guy although the whole thing about him possibly being Bruce Wayne's step brother was kind of stupid. It was interesting seeing them work together though.

My guess is the Absolute will just be the Loeb and Lee stuff with some extras.

----------


## gurkle

I got the Morrison Batman omnibus today and one thing I was very pleased to see is that the credits, which were removed in other reprints (at least the ones I've seen), have been restored here - not exactly as they first appeared, but in a shortened version with only the writer/artist/colorist/letterer credits, which I recall DC also used for the _Batman Incorporated_ collections. DC doesn't usually include credits if it already has a version out there without credits, so I hope this becomes a habit.

I'm a believer that reprints should always have the credits where they originally appeared on the page (sometimes DC would eliminate not only the credits but the title and the design of the pages would make no sense), but with Morrison you can tell that he and his collaborators put a lot of thought into where the credits should go and how they should be designed, so I really hope the upcoming Morrison reprints continue this. 

I haven't had a chance to find out if there are any mistakes in the book, but I wanted to give, er, credit where due.

----------


## ArkhamJamie

> I got the Morrison Batman omnibus today and one thing I was very pleased to see is that the credits, which were removed in other reprints (at least the ones I've seen), have been restored here - not exactly as they first appeared, but in a shortened version with only the writer/artist/colorist/letterer credits, which I recall DC also used for the _Batman Incorporated_ collections. DC doesn't usually include credits if it already has a version out there without credits, so I hope this becomes a habit.
> 
> I'm a believer that reprints should always have the credits where they originally appeared on the page (sometimes DC would eliminate not only the credits but the title and the design of the pages would make no sense), but with Morrison you can tell that he and his collaborators put a lot of thought into where the credits should go and how they should be designed, so I really hope the upcoming Morrison reprints continue this. 
> 
> I haven't had a chance to find out if there are any mistakes in the book, but I wanted to give, er, credit where due.


I'm a bit torn with restoring credits. There are a few series where it make sense to leave them as they are either worked into the story/art (Manapul's Flash for instance), or the page design doesn't work without it and looks empty. That said, often it can sorta take me out of the story. I like how Marvel does it with some of their hardcovers where they just put the credits on the cover page of an issue in comparison to DC's Rebirth deluxe having nothing on a cover page and then credits on the issue. I guess it's personal preference.

----------


## Hush

> Wrong!! Lol, I'm just annoyed that yet another Hush version is being published. I always say this. DKR, Year One, Court of Owls, Batman by Loeb, and Hush (I think there was one or two more but I cant recall at the time.) I just wish DC gave a fraction of the love to other characters and stories before they publish yet another Batman story in a new format.



Lol, I'm a big Batman fan but yeah it's true sometimes DC or Marvel are reprinting too many times the same material. It doesn't bother me because I only buy OHC in physical form and the rest in digital, so I'm still happy when DC release a new edition of the same material in another format that I prefer (thank god for the Batman by Morrison, Seven Soldiers and the Final Crisis omnibi this year) but yeah I can see your point.

I won't buy this omnibus because I already have the Deluxe, but maybe DC is planning something big with Hush next year that might explain why they release this new omnibus. I would have prefered an Hitman by Garth Ennis omnibus though (best DC serie ever) and a proper Omnibus of the Starman serie by Robinson.

----------


## Judge Dredd

I noticed that the Batman Morrison omnibus on IST is one per customer, do think I have ever seen this before. Any other books get this treatment?

----------


## RickyMeister

How long does it usually take for stores to get new copys in? Batman by morrison omnibus is sold out everywhere unless i pay more to have it shipped from IST

----------


## Jackybones

I’ve noticed Batman and Robin Tomasi/Gleason omnibus seems to be out of stock at both IST and CGN. 
Are they OOP or just out of stock? 
There’s still plenty on amazon and eBay. I’m reluctant to purchase on amazon due to possible bad packaging.

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## RamblingMan

> Book Depository has the omni cheaper on Amazon UK and packs their omni's better if that helps.
> 
> edit: Sorry, those are US stores, my bad. 
> 
> The store Target has them for Amazon's price, while Chapters has it for pricier, but they have a 10% off coupon, so it's like $5. Do either of them ship things nicely?


Chapter/Indigo is mostly ok. I have found they have been using a more rugged wrap around type for single books which even if the book can move around it cant move much.  it depends on whether or not your postman is gentle with packages. I prefer it to oversized boxes where the book has freedom to move around a lot where even gentle handling will result in dinged corners.

----------


## awayne83

> I noticed that the Batman Morrison omnibus on IST is one per customer, do think I have ever seen this before. Any other books get this treatment?


They do it from time to time. More often for DM covers (like with ASM v3) things they expect to sell out of quickly. I don't recall the Morrison omni to be limited when i purchased it day of release, so maybe their stock is low or I'm mistaken

----------


## Captain Craig

> I noticed that the Batman Morrison omnibus on IST is one per customer, do think I have ever seen this before. Any other books get this treatment?


I've never seen it that I can recall on a standard issue cover release of any book.
When Marvel has a Direct Market Cover and Standard they have limited the Direct Market cover to 1 per customer.

----------


## Graphic Autist

The 80th Anniversary Action Comics Deluxe and Morrison Bats Omni showed up in the mail today.

Both look and feel like solid builds.

----------


## My Two Cents

I was expecting my Morrison Batman omnibus Monday or Tuesday, but as I was walking to my front door
I noticed the screen door  was ajar slightly.......... not wanting to dash my hopes to quickly, I lightly pushed on the door with
my foot and noticed there was no give and than I knew........... I Knew........ my books
where here  :Big Grin:

----------


## ArkhamJamie

All Star Superman Black Label edition trade popped up on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/All-Star-Supe.../dp/1401290833

It seems to be the same as the regular release, I was hoping maybe it'd be a hardcover so we'd finally have it as a deluxe. Could also be a sign that the next Edelweiss catalogue is right around the corner?

----------


## Vilynne

> I was expecting my Morrison Batman omnibus Monday or Tuesday, but as I was walking to my front door
> I noticed the screen door  was ajar slightly.......... not wanting to dash my hopes to quickly, I lightly pushed on the door with
> my foot and noticed there was no give and than I knew........... I Knew........ my books
> where here


Its such a good feeling when books arrive early. I'm glad I'm not the only one who goes ballistic when I see my books arrive. Even more so when its early. Speaking of which, I need to make budget cuts to get Absolute Sandman V.2...

----------


## Vilynne

> Lol, I'm a big Batman fan but yeah it's true sometimes DC or Marvel are reprinting too many times the same material. It doesn't bother me because I only buy OHC in physical form and the rest in digital, so I'm still happy when DC release a new edition of the same material in another format that I prefer (thank god for the Batman by Morrison, Seven Soldiers and the Final Crisis omnibi this year) but yeah I can see your point.
> 
> I won't buy this omnibus because I already have the Deluxe, but maybe DC is planning something big with Hush next year that might explain why they release this new omnibus. I would have prefered an Hitman by Garth Ennis omnibus though (best DC serie ever) and a proper Omnibus of the Starman serie by Robinson.


Yes exactly! I'm thrilled DC is putting out an Impulse omni by Waid for example. That's great! But there are so many stories that deserve the format as well. Such as Starman, as you've said.

----------


## Graphic Autist

I really like the cover beneath the dust jacket for the 80th Anniversary Action Comics deluxe. Love seeing so many covers through the years. Beautifully done.

----------


## TomSlick

> Yes exactly! I'm thrilled DC is putting out an Impulse omni by Waid for example. That's great! But there are so many stories that deserve the format as well. Such as Starman, as you've said.


I'll play devil's advocate for a second. Although I would love a true Starman omnibus, the series just doesn't sell and - although some are expensive - there are hardcover collections at this point. I'm glad that DC is taking a bit of a chance here on what could be considered an offbeat title/series (Impulse) even if it has Mark Waid (whose name should help it sell) on it.

What annoys me - and, again, I know it's a business decision - is the various formats that some titles get collected. How many different versions of DK, Watchmen and Sandman do we have? Hell they invent new formats for these titles.

----------


## doolittle

> What annoys me - and, again, I know it's a business decision - is the various formats that some titles get collected. How many different versions of DK, Watchmen and Sandman do we have? Hell they invent new formats for these titles.


I feel like DK and Year One come out quarterly the last few years.

----------


## bob fett

> I'll play devil's advocate for a second. Although I would love a true Starman omnibus, the series just doesn't sell and - although some are expensive - there are hardcover collections at this point. I'm glad that DC is taking a bit of a chance here on what could be considered an offbeat title/series (Impulse) even if it has Mark Waid (whose name should help it sell) on it.
> 
> What annoys me - and, again, I know it's a business decision - is the various formats that some titles get collected. How many different versions of DK, Watchmen and Sandman do we have? Hell they invent new formats for these titles.


I believe DC needs to keep Watchmen in print or the rights revert to Moore.

----------


## Vilynne

> I believe DC needs to keep Watchmen in print or the rights revert to Moore.


There's a difference between keeping it in print, and having a new format for it. I'm all for them keeping the Absolute, HC, ect. But the Noir versions and such are a bit excessive.

----------


## TomSlick

> I believe DC needs to keep Watchmen in print or the rights revert to Moore.



Correct




> There's a difference between keeping it in print, and having a new format for it. I'm all for them keeping the Absolute, HC, ect. But the Noir versions and such are a bit excessive.



Double correct. Release it in tpb with a new cover and then take a chance on another title. There's a lot of effort into "upgrading" Watchmen but at this point I haven't seen anything better than the Absolute edition. I remember groaning when DC released that weird DK3 slipcase edition of Watchmen. I thought it was kind of interesting for DK3 since it was a monthly thing, but to go back for Watchmen? Eh, whatever.

----------


## Vilynne

> Correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double correct. Release it in tpb with a new cover and then take a chance on another title. There's a lot of effort into "upgrading" Watchmen but at this point I haven't seen anything better than the Absolute edition. I remember groaning when DC released that weird DK3 slipcase edition of Watchmen. I thought it was kind of interesting for DK3 since it was a monthly thing, but to go back for Watchmen? Eh, whatever.


Exactly. I love Watchmen, but again the Absolute is the highest tier.

----------


## bretmaverick2

Would anyone else be interested in seeing this series collected?

It was unusual for its time, not your standard super hero story at all plus it features my favorite GL - John Stuart!

----------


## Judge Dredd

> Would anyone else be interested in seeing this series collected?
> 
> It was unusual for its time, not your standard super hero story at all plus it features my favorite GL - John Stuart!


Not going to happen for a long while the writer just plead guilty to two felony counts of possession and distribution of child pornography so no reprinting of anything he has done.

----------


## Captain Craig

^^^^^
This is our sad reality.




> RE: GL Mosaic
> Would anyone else be interested in seeing this series collected?
> It was unusual for its time, not your standard super hero story at all plus it features my favorite GL - John Stuart!


I hate that he did this. Hate it. I hate it more than we the fans should be punished though. We are collateral damage.

----------


## Vilynne

> Not going to happen for a long while the writer just plead guilty to two felony counts of possession and distribution of child pornography so no reprinting of anything he has done.


It seemed really likely for a while to have this out in print...and then we found this out. :/

----------


## Russ840

I hope the Morrison Batman Omni has not been under printed. I have had it preordered for months with Amazon (uk) and they claim its out of stock since release day. A lot of places are out of stock and the ones that have it are full retail price.

----------


## poolovision

I really did not want to buy the Morrison Omnibus soon after release, because I alreday have a good chunk of the material in OHC and wanted to wait until the next volume, but all the talk about it made me jump. Ordered it yesterday from amazon Germany and it arrived a minute ago. 
I think there might be a chance of this one going Oop sooner than later but I would not worry yet and probably not for some time to come. This one has MONEY printed right next to the title.

----------


## awayne83

I wouldn't worry about it going oop any time soon. DC has a pretty strong history of keeping their omnis in stock for a while. It may be unavailable for a bit at some point while they resupply however.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

DC's Omnibus & Absolute Sales for June 2018:

Infinite Crisis Omnibus (2nd printing) - 1,088
Wonder Woman By George Perez Omnibus Vol. 3 - 1,002
The Legion of Super Heroes: Silver Age Omnibus Vol. 2  821
Batman: The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 5  758
Absolute Sandman Overture - 734

----------


## slop101

Alright... Morrison's Batman Omni... yay or nay?

While I've read plenty of Morrison, I've never read any of his Batman. He's a pretty hit & miss writer for me - either truly amazing stuff, or arduous, plodding, up his own arse type of stuff - nothing in between. How would I enjoy Batman, and would I enjoy it on it's own terms - you know what I mean... Also, how's the art? (I'm not a huge fan of Kubert)

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Alright... Morrison's Batman Omni... yay or nay?
> 
> While I've read plenty of Morrison, I've never read any of his Batman. He's a pretty hit & miss writer for me - either truly amazing stuff, or arduous, plodding, up his own arse type of stuff - nothing in between. How would I enjoy Batman, and would I enjoy it on it's own terms - you know what I mean... Also, how's the art? (I'm not a huge fan of Kubert)


The first volume is the least "up it's arse" of the (presumably) three omnibii.  It's much more Morrison's JLA than something like Seven Soldiers (I enjoy both, but they're very different reads), and it's definitely not like, you know, The Filth.  The last two issues in this collection will make absolutely zero sense when read in order - they are in the various Final Crisis collections and placed appropriately.

ETA: Completely forgot: Yay!  I love this volume - some real highlight stories, great action, and the least mopey Batman we've had on the page since . . . well, Morrison's JLA run, probably, and certainly less Mopey than New 52 or Rebirth Batman.

----------


## Captain Craig

> DC's Omnibus & Absolute Sales for June 2018:
> 
> The Legion of Super Heroes: Silver Age Omnibus Vol. 2 – 821
> Batman: The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 5 – 758


Strong numbers from both of these, especially Batman GA v5 as it's showing consistent sales despite a "high" volume count on the series.

----------


## SJNeal

> Wonder Woman By George Perez Omnibus Vol. 3 - 1,002


Wow, pleasantly surprised to see that this did so well.  Can't remember if the first two were as successful...?  

Now if only they'd finish off the new editions of the Rucka TPB's...

----------


## ER Prest

> DC's Omnibus & Absolute Sales for June 2018:
> 
> Infinite Crisis Omnibus (2nd printing) - 1,088
> Wonder Woman By George Perez Omnibus Vol. 3 - 1,002
> The Legion of Super Heroes: Silver Age Omnibus Vol. 2  821
> Batman: The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 5  758
> Absolute Sandman Overture - 734


Not bad numbers for IC, WW, or the LoSh in my opinion.

----------


## TomSlick

> Not bad numbers for IC, WW, or the LoSh in my opinion.


I think the Absolute Sandman at 734 did OK, considering it's price and that it already had an OHC. 
IC was big, though, with 1,088. That was an expensive book (even with the discount).

----------


## RickyMeister

I am looking at picking up the geoff johns GL omnibus but i want to make sure i get a new printing with the new logo and better binding, what are the chances online stores still have the old printings?

----------


## ER Prest

> I think the Absolute Sandman at 734 did OK, considering it's price and that it already had an OHC. 
> IC was big, though, with 1,088. That was an expensive book (even with the discount).


True, it was a bit overpriced. 

Glad the numbers are being solid.

----------


## Graphic Autist

Why is there no Byrne Supes Omnibus? I’d buy that.

----------


## VanWinkle

> Why is there no Byrne Supes Omnibus? Id buy that.


Who knows, honestly. It's a bizarre omission, but then, there are tons of bizarre omissions that are deserving of omni treatments.

At least some deserving things have been getting them lately, which bodes well. Justice League International, New Teen Titans corrected editions, Batman by Morrison, Batman by Loeb and Sale, Fourth World by Kirby, Kamandi by Kirby, etc. Probably just a matter of time before we see stuff like Byrne's Superman.

----------


## slop101

And don't forget Alan Moore's Swamp Thing run - it's pretty much THE most requested Omnibus by far, and still nothing.

----------


## poolovision

While Amazon fishing I saw that a couple of these Dc Modern Classics Editions are coming next year: do we know if these will be OHC or standard size? Thank you !

----------


## Rimmer

> Strong numbers from both of these, especially Batman GA v5 as it's showing consistent sales despite a "high" volume count on the series.


This is the highest 'volume number' of any omnibus from the big two, correct?  Marvel's technically only gone up to 3, although you could argue Brubarker's Cap run is 5.  But Bats has 5 in the can and #6 is solicited.  I really hope these books keep pulling in decent numbers like this to keep the lines going.

Cpn Craig, or others, anyone know what numbers Green Arrow GA omni pulled in its first month?  Was it comparable to ~700-750 range?  I would think if it was, that bodes well for other non-bats/Supes/WW GA omnis for the future.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

I have been reading the Infinite Crisis Omnibus and it is a big book, expensive, but I love all the events leading up to the main series. I am so surprised how much I enjoy those old big events after complaining so much about them. Rann Thanagar, Days of Vengeance, Villains United, Crisis of Conscience, and the main series all deliver.

----------


## Rimmer

> I am looking at picking up the geoff johns GL omnibus but i want to make sure i get a new printing with the new logo and better binding, what are the chances online stores still have the old printings?


I would love for them to release these in the collected fat TPBs, ala the Kyle Jordan run, etc... they just put the 3 Flash omnis from Johns in TPB form, and they're doing it for his Titans run and his JSA run, so I would think/hope that GL would be coming as well.  I love this run, only read pieces of it, but those omnis are HUGE and I'd rather have them in more readable format (or reprint them in 4-5 smaller omnis), although i'm sure my opinion is in the minority.

Man, I just got the Fourth World omni from someone off ebay (front cover cut off, so it's got the few minor defects, but I knew this going in and am 100% fine with it - nabbed it for ~$35!) - anyways, HOLY COW that is the biggest book I have ever owned!  OUtside of Sin City and Colossal Conan, that might be the biggest book ever (probably not...)  Again, I would have preferred them to split this among 2 books, but I can see why they wanted a 'done in one' version.  Personally I don't care about a few pages being wonky, I can't wait to read it in its oversized, crazy Kirby glory!

----------


## RickyMeister

> I would love for them to release these in the collected fat TPBs, ala the Kyle Jordan run, etc... they just put the 3 Flash omnis from Johns in TPB form, and they're doing it for his Titans run and his JSA run, so I would think/hope that GL would be coming as well.  I love this run, only read pieces of it, but those omnis are HUGE and I'd rather have them in more readable format (or reprint them in 4-5 smaller omnis), although i'm sure my opinion is in the minority.
> 
> Man, I just got the Fourth World omni from someone off ebay (front cover cut off, so it's got the few minor defects, but I knew this going in and am 100% fine with it - nabbed it for ~$35!) - anyways, HOLY COW that is the biggest book I have ever owned!  OUtside of Sin City and Colossal Conan, that might be the biggest book ever (probably not...)  Again, I would have preferred them to split this among 2 books, but I can see why they wanted a 'done in one' version.  Personally I don't care about a few pages being wonky, I can't wait to read it in its oversized, crazy Kirby glory!


Since i have started collecting they are the first hardcovers i wanted to buy but have put them off due to the size. I would love if they released them as trades as i would probably go and pick up all his other big trades to go with them. Same thing with the infinite crisis omni, i can get it for a really good price but the size of that thing is off putting.

----------


## Captain Craig

> Cpn Craig, or others, anyone know what numbers Green Arrow GA omni pulled in its first month?  Was it comparable to ~700-750 range?  I would think if it was, that bodes well for other non-bats/Supes/WW GA omnis for the future.


*Raffi* has the line on this. I tried going to the comichron site but couldn't locate it. 
I seem to recall it sold in the 600 range. There was a thread just for the Green Arrow Golden Age Omni and a link was posted to mapping of DC GA Omnis.
If GA Green Arrow were to be completed it would only be 3 volumes. So come on DC, just do that!

There was rumor of a Golden Age Aquaman Omni that never materialized. What the rumor was based upon I don't know. Probably just the upcoming movie but instead we are getting the Johns Aquaman Omni, that's my guess.

As a side whoever did that mapping did a good job. The solicit for GA WW vol.3 is only off by 1 issue. 
Same with GA Batman vol.6

----------


## SJNeal

> Why is there no Byrne Supes Omnibus? Id buy that.


For some reason I have a feeling one might be in the works (based on nothing at all but my own intuition!).  

As has been pointed out, the nine volume run of trades doesn't necessarily read all that well, so hopefully DC is addressing that rather than just slapping a few of those together between hard covers can calling it an omni.  I'm sure the sales on the _Exile_ omni are being taken into account as well, as a gauge for interest in material from that era.

----------


## Graphic Autist

> For some reason I have a feeling one might be in the works (based on nothing at all but my own intuition!).  
> 
> As has been pointed out, the nine volume run of trades doesn't necessarily read all that well...


Is that due to all the crossovers? I never read these in trades.

----------


## SJNeal

> Is that due to all the crossovers? I never read these in trades.


There are actually relatively few crossovers until the last few volumes.  A lot of the stories run in only one of the three titles, but they're not collected that way. For instance - and this is just an example, I don't have any of the books in front of me: say a story ran between_ Superman_ #8-10, you might get the chronological order of _Superman_ #8, _Adventures_ #430, _Action Comics_ #591,_ Superman_ #9, etc.  The fact that the covers are reprinted all in the back as opposed to with their respective issues doesn't help either.

Hope this long winded explanation makes some sort of sense.  I'm sure someone else can explain more succintly.   :Smile:

----------


## Vilynne

> Wow, pleasantly surprised to see that this did so well.  Can't remember if the first two were as successful...?  
> 
> Now if only they'd finish off the new editions of the Rucka TPB's...


What the heck happened there? I know Johns Flash was delayed a bit...but it eventually came out. (Last week I believe). Why the wait here? I loved every page of the series! Don't they need just one more fat trade to finish it off??

----------


## Rimmer

> For some reason I have a feeling one might be in the works (based on nothing at all but my own intuition!).


I agree with you.  Marvel has been putting quite a few Byrne-centric omnis over the past year or two, and DC is sort of doing the same thing (at least with Wonder Woman).  Perhaps the big two are giving him some love because (A) they sell and (B) maybe there's something else going on - royalties or contractual shenanigans or who knows.  

Anyways, I agree, I would think/hope some Byrne Superman would be coming in the future.  Which would be all kinds of awesome.

----------


## JAG2045

> I would love for them to release these in the collected fat TPBs, ala the Kyle Jordan run, etc... they just put the 3 Flash omnis from Johns in TPB form, and they're doing it for his Titans run and his JSA run, so I would think/hope that GL would be coming as well.  I love this run, only read pieces of it, but those omnis are HUGE and I'd rather have them in more readable format (or reprint them in 4-5 smaller omnis), although i'm sure my opinion is in the minority.


As they've this week just released the final Johns Flash TPB I wouldn't be surprised if his GL run was next (possibly even in the next batch of solicits)

[/QUOTE]Man, I just got the Fourth World omni from someone off ebay (front cover cut off, so it's got the few minor defects, but I knew this going in and am 100% fine with it - nabbed it for ~$35!) - anyways, HOLY COW that is the biggest book I have ever owned!  OUtside of Sin City and Colossal Conan, that might be the biggest book ever (probably not...)  Again, I would have preferred them to split this among 2 books, but I can see why they wanted a 'done in one' version.  Personally I don't care about a few pages being wonky, I can't wait to read it in its oversized, crazy Kirby glory![/QUOTE]

I know what you mean, my brother got me this omni for my birthday and its a monster of a book! And I'm still barely a quarter of a way through it

----------


## RickyMeister

Do you think the flash from rebirth to flashpoint will be collected in a trade? Either as volume 6 or with a different name?

----------


## slop101

> I have been reading the Infinite Crisis Omnibus and it is a big book, expensive, but I love all the events leading up to the main series. I am so surprised how much I enjoy those old big events after complaining so much about them. Rann Thanagar, Days of Vengeance, Villains United, Crisis of Conscience, and the main series all deliver.


Yeah, totally. AND Even though I own the original printing of the Omnibus, I kinda wanna buy the new printing just because I like it so much!

----------


## JAG2045

This weeks trades:

Batman & Robin Adventures Vol 3
Batman & Robin Adventures 19-25
Batman & Robin Adventures Annual 2

Flash by Geoff Johns Vol 5
Flash 1/2
Flash 214-225
Wonder Woman 214
Extras: Secret of Barry Allen TPB Cover

----------


## JAG2045

> Do you think the flash from rebirth to flashpoint will be collected in a trade? Either as volume 6 or with a different name?


I hope they do, there's 22 issues remaining of Flash volume 2 after the 5x Geoff Johns TPB's so they could easily do two trades of 11 issues each (along with a reprint of the 13 issue Flash: The Fastest Man Alive series) then Flash Rebirth happens followed by Flash Vol 3 which is only 12 issues before Flashpoint/Nu52 occurs

----------


## Dick Grayson

> I hope they do, there's 22 issues remaining of Flash volume 2 after the 5x Geoff Johns TPB's so they could easily do two trades of 11 issues each (along with a reprint of the 13 issue Flash: The Fastest Man Alive series) then Flash Rebirth happens followed by Flash Vol 3 which is only 12 issues before Flashpoint/Nu52 occurs


It’s more convoluted than that - after the initial Johns run, Flash Vol 2 goes until Infinite Crisis (#226-230); following the events of Infinite Crisis, there’s the Fastest Man alive series. Then Wally comes back in the JLA/JSA crossover Lightning Saga (collected separately), followed by All-Flash #1, and the remainder of the Flash Vol 2 series (#231-247).

Then Barry returns in Final Crisis, plus the Revenge of the Rogues by Johns (collected already separately), then Flash: Rebirth, Blackest Night: Flash, THEN the series up to Flashpoint. 

So it’d be easy enough to do Flash: Rebirth through to Flashpoint (including the Blackest Night issues as a bonus maybe? Not sure they work out of the context of Blackest Night), but the post-Johns Flash Volume 2 up to Rebirth isn’t quite as cut and dried, at least if you want a coherent reading experience.

----------


## TomSlick

> So it’d be easy enough to do *Flash: Rebirth through to Flashpoint* (including the Blackest Night issues as a bonus maybe? Not sure they work out of the context of Blackest Night), but the post-Johns Flash Volume 2 up to Rebirth isn’t quite as cut and dried, at least if you want a coherent reading experience.


I always thought this would make a nice final omnibus for Johns' Flash run although it also could be included in one big Flashpoint omnibus with the Flashpoint mini-series.

----------


## Dick Grayson

> I always thought this would make a nice final omnibus for Johns' Flash run although it also could be included in one big Flashpoint omnibus with the Flashpoint mini-series.


Agreed, seems like a no-brainer to make a Barry Allen Flash by Johns omni. It’s got Johns’ name on it, so I expect it’s a matter of time.

----------


## Vilynne

Speaking of which, do you think there will ever be confusion down the line as to the original Flash Rebirth and the newer Flash Rebirth? I guess the same is for Green Lantern. I wonder if they would change the titles of the trades slightly to avoid confusion.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Cpn Craig, or others, anyone know what numbers Green Arrow GA omni pulled in its first month?  Was it comparable to ~700-750 range?  I would think if it was, that bodes well for other non-bats/Supes/WW GA omnis for the future.





> *Raffi* has the line on this. I tried going to the comichron site but couldn't locate it. 
> I seem to recall it sold in the 600 range. There was a thread just for the Green Arrow Golden Age Omni and a link was posted to mapping of DC GA Omnis.
> If GA Green Arrow were to be completed it would only be 3 volumes. So come on DC, just do that!


Green Arrow: The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 1 shifted 593 units in December 2017.

----------


## Captain Craig

^^^^^
I wasn't off by much. 
Be curious if it's sold enough units in the last 7 months to get them to consider volume 2?

----------


## andersonh1

> Golden Age Superman vol. 6 Omni still hasn't been solicited, correct? I know Batman GA vol. 6 has.


I read that restoration was taking some time, so the book had been delayed. 

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv...44493#p1044493

" GA Superman 6 is delayed to January 2019, Vols 6-7 require a lot of restoration and that's why it's likely taking a while. After that, things should speed up a bit."




> ^^^^^
> I wasn't off by much. 
> Be curious if it's sold enough units in the last 7 months to get them to consider volume 2?


Hopefully so.




> Batman: The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 5 – 758


I got my copy. That looks like a low number to me. Is that considered strong sales for an 800 page omnibus?

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> I got my copy. That looks like a low number to me. Is that considered strong sales for an 800 page omnibus?


It's pretty good for a  Golden Age Omnibus retailed at $125. Golden Age material attracts a smaller group of buyers compared to modern material. Generally only avid collectors, completionists and fans of the character(s) in question will purchase GA material.

----------


## fillmont

Some new fishes in the sea:

Wonder Woman by Phil Jimenez Omnibus 

Collects Wonder Woman #164-188, Wonder Woman: Our Worlds at War #1, Wonder Woman Secret Files & Origins #3 and Teen Titans/Outsiders Secret Files 2003 #1-4 with variant covers by Phil Jimenez as bonus material. 

Batgirl: The Bronze Age Omnibus

Collects stories from BATMAN FAMILY #12-20 and DETECTIVE COMICS #481-519. 

Detective Comics Before Batman Omnibus Volume 1

Collecting issues #1-13

Detective Comics Before Batman Omnibus Volume 2

Collecting issues #14-26

Batman: The Hush Saga Omnibus 

Collects Batman #608-619, #685, a story from Wizard #0, Batman: Gotham Knights #50-74, Detective Comics #846-852, Batman: Streets of Gotham #1-4, #14, #16-21 and Batman Villains Secret Files and Origins 2005 #1. 

The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen Omnibus 

Collects Volumes 1 and 2

The Death and Return of Superman Omnibus (New Edition)

Collects Action Comics #684-692, Adventures of Superman #497-505, Superman #75-83, Superman: The Man of Steel #18-26, Justice League of America #69-70, Action Comics Annual #5, Adventures of Superman Annual #5, Green Lantern #46, Legacy of Superman #1, Supergirl and Team Luthor #1, Superman Annual #5, Superman: The Man of Steel Annual #2, plus excerpts from Action Comics #683, Adventures of Superman #496, Superman #73 and Superman: The Man of Steel #17. 

Justice League: The Rebirth Deluxe Edition Book 4

Collects Justice League #34-43 

Detective Comics: 80 Years of Batman Deluxe Edition 

Collects  :Confused: 

The Flash/Green Lantern: The Brave & the Bold Deluxe Edition

Collects The Flash & Green Lantern: The Brave and the Bold #1-6 

Promethea: The Deluxe Edition Book One

Collects issues #1-12. 

Batman and the Outsiders Vol. 3

Collects Batman and the Outsiders #24-32, Batman and the Outsiders Annual #2, DC Comics Presents #83 and excerpts from Who's Who #12-15 

Batman vs. Deathstroke

Collects Deathstroke #30-36. 

Superman Vol. 1

Collects issues #1-6. 

Superman: Action Comics Vol. 1

Collects issues #1,001-1,006.

----------


## andersonh1

> Detective Comics Before Batman Omnibus Volume 1
> 
> Collecting issues #1-13
> 
> Detective Comics Before Batman Omnibus Volume 2
> 
> Collecting issues #14-26


Now that's unexpected. Wow. Might have to try those out.

----------


## Captain Craig

> I read that restoration was taking some time, so the book had been delayed. 
> 
> https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv...44493#p1044493
> 
> " GA Superman 6 is delayed to January 2019, Vols 6-7 require a lot of restoration and that's why it's likely taking a while. After that, things should speed up a bit."


A lot to read into that quote. Promising in that not only is a solicit forthcoming for vol.6 BUT that vol.7 is also being worked on!
Followed up with "After that,things should sped up a bit". Indicating that GA Superman vol. 8-12 may come in quicker succession than the two a year we've gotten the last few years??

----------


## Orf with his head

> Wonder Woman by Phil Jimenez Omnibus 
> 
> Collects Wonder Woman #164-188, Wonder Woman: Our Worlds at War #1, Wonder Woman Secret Files & Origins #3 and Teen Titans/Outsiders Secret Files 2003 #1-4 with variant covers by Phil Jimenez as bonus material. 
> 
> The Death and Return of Superman Omnibus (New Edition)
> 
> Collects Action Comics #684-692, Adventures of Superman #497-505, Superman #75-83, Superman: The Man of Steel #18-26, Justice League of America #69-70, Action Comics Annual #5, Adventures of Superman Annual #5, Green Lantern #46, Legacy of Superman #1, Supergirl and Team Luthor #1, Superman Annual #5, Superman: The Man of Steel Annual #2, plus excerpts from Action Comics #683, Adventures of Superman #496, Superman #73 and Superman: The Man of Steel #17.


Yeah finally gettin Jiminez Wonder Woman on OHC. Been wishing for this for years. Not sure why we need another reprinting of Death of Superman though when we really need the Byrne years done in omnibus.

----------


## poolovision

Plus seemingly abandoned Tpb lines coming back: Catwoman Balent 2 and Batman Shadow of the Bat 4.

Also Batman Caped Crusader 2.

----------


## andersonh1

> A lot to read into that quote. Promising in that not only is a solicit forthcoming for vol.6 BUT that vol.7 is also being worked on!
> Followed up with "After that,things should sped up a bit". Indicating that GA Superman vol. 8-12 may come in quicker succession than the two a year we've gotten the last few years??


The belief around the Collected Editions board is that once DC gets into the 50s, they start to have the original film for many of their books, so a lot of the art that has to be sourced from actual comics for 1940s reprints will start to come from that film, making reprint volumes much easier to produce. And I think a lot of the linework has already had some work done on it for the old Showcase Presents volumes anyway.

----------


## JAG2045

> Now that's unexpected. Wow. Might have to try those out.


Same here, will be interesting to read the first 26 issues!




> Plus seemingly abandoned Tpb lines coming back: Catwoman Balent 2 and Batman Shadow of the Bat 4.
> 
> Also Batman Caped Crusader 2.


Great to see! Now if only they could bring back the Cassandra Cain & BOP trades to!

----------


## Captain Craig

> The belief around the Collected Editions board is that once DC gets into the 50s, they start to have the original film for many of their books, so a lot of the art that has to be sourced from actual comics for 1940s reprints will start to come from that film, making reprint volumes much easier to produce. And I think a lot of the linework has already had some work done on it for the old Showcase Presents volumes anyway.


I had thought most of the 50's material for the Trinity hadn't been collected. That was part of the excitement of getting there, same for late 40s era. 
Whatever makes it happen I'm good with though! I'm stoked to think that in 3yrs time we could have all of Golden Age Bats/Supes and Wonder Woman all Omni'd!!




> Wonder Woman by Phil Jimenez Omnibus 
> 
> Wonder Woman travels to Gotham to help Batman defeat The Joker, Scarecrow and Poison Ivy--only they're possessed by even more sinister forces. Then, Lois Lane joins Diana on a trip to the United Nations, to the White House for official business with President Luthor, on a visit with Steve Trevor and Etta Candy, as a guest on a talk show and more. Before the day is over, Lois finally confronts Diana on her relationship with Superman. But it's not the Man of Steel who seems to have captured Diana's heart...
> 
> Collects Wonder Woman #164-188, Wonder Woman: Our Worlds at War #1, Wonder Woman Secret Files & Origins #3 and Teen Titans/Outsiders Secret Files 2003 #1-4 with variant covers by Phil Jimenez as bonus material.


This leaves a sizable gap in Wonder Woman(1987) volume 2. With the three volume Perez sets ending at #62 that leaves a 100 issue span. 
Is there sizable enough interest in the Messner-Loebs era? He has #63-100, except #65 for some reason. They should include it for continuity sake but probably wouldn't.

----------


## JAG2045

> I would love for them to release these in the collected fat TPBs, ala the Kyle Jordan run, etc... they just put the 3 Flash omnis from Johns in TPB form, and they're doing it for his Titans run and his JSA run, so I would think/hope that GL would be coming as well.  I love this run, only read pieces of it, but those omnis are HUGE and I'd rather have them in more readable format (or reprint them in 4-5 smaller omnis), although i'm sure my opinion is in the minority.
> 
> Man, I just got the Fourth World omni from someone off ebay (front cover cut off, so it's got the few minor defects, but I knew this going in and am 100% fine with it - nabbed it for ~$35!) - anyways, HOLY COW that is the biggest book I have ever owned!  OUtside of Sin City and Colossal Conan, that might be the biggest book ever (probably not...)  Again, I would have preferred them to split this among 2 books, but I can see why they wanted a 'done in one' version.  Personally I don't care about a few pages being wonky, I can't wait to read it in its oversized, crazy Kirby glory!


Just announced  :Cool: 

Green Lantern by Geoff Johns Book One
http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781401288280

----------


## JAG2045

Some more

Shadow of the Bat vol 4 Batman: Shadow of the Bat #32-43

Catwoman by Balent 2 - Catwoman #14-24, #0, Catwoman Annual #2 and Showcase '95 #4.

Black Lightning: The Complete 1995 Series Black Lightning #1-13 and DC Universe Holiday Bash #2.

Batman: The Caped Crusader Vol. 2 BATMAN #433-444 and BATMAN ANNUAL #13.

Green Lantern: Kyle Rayner Vol. 3 Green Lantern #66-75 and Green Lantern Annual #4.

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## JAG2045

> Wow, the series will take at least 8 books though right?


I think more, it has to include GL: Rebirth, 67 issues of the main series, GL Recharge 1-5, Sinestro Corps Special, Blackest Night 0-8 and more stuff like Final Crisis: Rage of the Red Lanterns and Larfleeze's Christmas Special! Plus they may also include his nu52 run as it was generally unaffected by Flashpoint

----------


## SJNeal

> Plus seemingly abandoned Tpb lines coming back: Catwoman Balent 2 and Batman Shadow of the Bat 4.
> 
> Also Batman Caped Crusader 2.


No sign of Dixon's _Birds of Prey_ vol. 4... *sigh*  

But super excited for Jimenez' WW omni!!!  Definitely didn't see that one coming.   :Big Grin:

----------


## SJNeal

> This leaves a sizable gap in Wonder Woman(1987) volume 2. With the three volume Perez sets ending at #62 that leaves a 100 issue span. 
> Is there sizable enough interest in the Messner-Loebs era? He has #63-100, except #65 for some reason. They should include it for continuity sake but probably wouldn't.


We got the Deodato chunky trade a couple yrs ago, but that was only #90-100.  Two more trades would complete Messner-Loebs' run, but I don't think there's much demand (even though I'd scoop it up in a heartbeat!).  

That leaves only Eric Luke's run, which I loved but it seems to go completely forgotten.  Pretty sure there's never been a single issue of that run reprinted anywhere...?

----------


## JAG2045

> No sign of Dixon's _Birds of Prey_ vol. 4... *sigh*  
> 
> But super excited for Jimenez' WW omni!!!  Definitely didn't see that one coming.


Or Cassandra Cain vol 4 or Azrael vol 2  :Frown:

----------


## SJNeal

> Just announced 
> 
> Green Lantern by Geoff Johns Book One
> http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781401288280


This is great and all, but I really wish they'd focus on completing series they've already started (like the lingering 8th and final volume of Ostander's_ Suicide Squad_).

----------


## RickyMeister

> Just announced 
> 
> Green Lantern by Geoff Johns Book One
> http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781401288280


Awesome, the wait for these to be completed is going to be so painful

----------


## SJNeal

> Or Cassandra Cain vol 4 or Azrael vol 2


They need to reprint_ Azrael_ vol. 1 first, and make it actually look good...

----------


## slop101

Wow. Morrison's Batman Omnibus is already sold out! That was crazy fast!

----------


## Rimmer

> Wow. Morrison's Batman Omnibus is already sold out! That was crazy fast!


I ordered one this morning from Tales of Wonder - I hope inventory wasn't "off" and they tell me they don't have one.  Have to wait and see I guess.  I saw that on IST they had posted a "limit of 1 per customer" on that book a few days ago, so folks must've been buying several and chewing up inventory fast, hence the limit, which they rarely ever do.

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## mooch

> Great to see! Now if only they could bring back the Cassandra Cain & BOP trades to!


I second this!

----------


## Graphic Autist

> I ordered one this morning from Tales of Wonder - I hope inventory wasn't "off" and they tell me they don't have one.  Have to wait and see I guess.  I saw that on IST they had posted a "limit of 1 per customer" on that book a few days ago, so folks must've been buying several and chewing up inventory fast, hence the limit, which they rarely ever do.


CGN still has copies available. Is this soon to be OOP? Shocking if so soon after release. Glad I bought mine from IST within the first week, and I was considering waiting.

----------


## signalman112

I hope the upcoming TALES OF THE BATMAN: GERRY CONWAY Vol #2 includes the ROBIN backup stories by Conway in
BATMAN #337, 338, 339, 341, 342, and 343.

----------


## Vilynne

> We got the Deodato chunky trade a couple yrs ago, but that was only #90-100.  Two more trades would complete Messner-Loebs' run, but I don't think there's much demand (even though I'd scoop it up in a heartbeat!).  
> 
> That leaves only Eric Luke's run, which I loved but it seems to go completely forgotten.  Pretty sure there's never been a single issue of that run reprinted anywhere...?


Indeed. I always thought we would see the ML run completed after that first fat grade came out. Especially with all the hype surrounding the movie, and the sequel coming up. 

Speaking of WW, why is the PJ getting an omni treatment and the John Bryne material gets a simple HC release? Id settle for a dlx edition.

Does this also mean we are one step closer to getting new prints of the Gail Simone run? 2 far trades should handle that.

And finally to tie it all together...GL by Johns...oye. As if I didn't already feel left out with the Omni's! I have 90% of his run in the old trades, and now I feel obsolete. A 10 year run on a series is nothing to scoff at. I suspect at least 10 thick trades, but probably treading on 12 or so. I wish they reprinted the GLC series that accompanied it as well...

----------


## Vilynne

> This is great and all, but I really wish they'd focus on completing series they've already started (like the lingering 8th and final volume of Ostander's_ Suicide Squad_).


Or his Spectre run. Its SO PHENOMENAL.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Some new fishes in the sea:
> 
> 
> 
> The Death and Return of Superman Omnibus (New Edition)
> 
> Collects Action Comics #684-692, Adventures of Superman #497-505, Superman #75-83, Superman: The Man of Steel #18-26, Justice League of America #69-70, Action Comics Annual #5, Adventures of Superman Annual #5, Green Lantern #46, Legacy of Superman #1, Supergirl and Team Luthor #1, Superman Annual #5, Superman: The Man of Steel Annual #2, plus excerpts from Action Comics #683, Adventures of Superman #496, Superman #73 and Superman: The Man of Steel #17.


The New Edition of the D&R Superman Omnibus has some additional issues which the previous one didn't, amongst others JLA #70 and the Supergirl & Team Luther Special. It's also priced at $150! 

This is unfortunate, as I have the previous Omnibus but wouldn't mind having the new edition with the extra issues. I'll probably stick with the original as the price tag on the new one is pretty steep.

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## RamblingMan

I will pick this up. Enjoyed it back in the day and still have a lot of the issues but never read it all.  Never picked up the last version. DC seems to be doing this thing these days “buy this new edition!, it has issues we missed last time!”

----------


## Hush

Promethea: The Deluxe Edition Book One for me, I would have prefered an Omnibus collecting the whole serie though.

Maybe The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen Omnibus, I already have the first print but the binding isn't that great so if the new edition has a better binding I might sell my first print and buy the new one.

----------


## copywrite

> This leaves a sizable gap in Wonder Woman(1987) volume 2. With the three volume Perez sets ending at #62 that leaves a 100 issue span. 
> Is there sizable enough interest in the Messner-Loebs era? He has #63-100, except #65 for some reason. They should include it for continuity sake but probably wouldn't.


I'd much prefer WML run be collected than Jiminez. It's an underrated run and doesn't get any love from DC as far as collections go.

----------


## dishpan

> Promethea: The Deluxe Edition Book One
> 
> Collects issues #1-12.



Is this the version of the collection that is going to have that giant fold out art that was delayed a million times? 

I don't actually remember what issue that was in so perhaps it would be in a future volume and not this specific one but is this series finally the right edition for it? The solicit text only mentions behind the scenes bonus art etc.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> I was hoping for a reprint as I got into comics after it was already oop. Also Raffi, I believe the aftermarket price on your omni is more than you'd pay for the new version.


That may be so, but I'm not sure it will be that easy of a sell for me. Something to think about.

----------


## awayne83

> Is this the version of the collection that is going to have that giant fold out art that was delayed a million times? 
> 
> I don't actually remember what issue that was in so perhaps it would be in a future volume and not this specific one but is this series finally the right edition for it? The solicit text only mentions behind the scenes bonus art etc.


I believe that was supposed to be the never come to light immateria edition. This seems to be in the vein of the typical vertigo deluxes

----------


## SJNeal

> Speaking of WW, why is the PJ getting an omni treatment and the John Bryne material gets a simple HC release? Id settle for a dlx edition.


Probably because Jimenez's run is vastly superior to Byrne's in every way...?   :Wink:

----------


## Vilynne

> Probably because Jimenez's run is vastly superior to Byrne's in every way...?


I'm getting both. I'll get back to you after I read them!

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

> Is this the version of the collection that is going to have that giant fold out art that was delayed a million times? 
> 
> I don't actually remember what issue that was in so perhaps it would be in a future volume and not this specific one but is this series finally the right edition for it? The solicit text only mentions behind the scenes bonus art etc.



I am curious about that as well. I believe that was going to be an Omnibus. I wish DC would do the entire America's Best Comics Line in Omnibus or Deluxe Editions.

----------


## My Two Cents

I read both the Byrne and Jimenez runs when they originally came out.
Don't remember either being terrific but being a fan of Wonder Woman,
I got the Byrne hard covers and so far have enjoyed them.
Probably will get the Jimenez Omnibus, even though I did not like how he handled Diana 
and Trevor's relationship ......... Diana was made to look like a young fool in-love and Trevor
was left holding my anger simply because he did not feel the same about her and could only
break her heart ......... which made me pissed off..........
Like who is this man? He is insignificant in comic book lore, he was there for just a few years
and would most likely fade away and yet here he has the audacity to not love Diana back.
Hopefully reading the whole story again on bigger pages, will give me a better perspective 
of What Phil was trying to convey across his whole run.

----------


## Vilynne

> I read both the Byrne and Jimenez runs when they originally came out.
> Don't remember either being terrific but being a fan of Wonder Woman,
> I got the Byrne hard covers and so far have enjoyed them.
> Probably will get the Jimenez Omnibus, even though I did not like how he handled Diana 
> and Trevor's relationship ......... Diana was made to look like a young fool in-love and Trevor
> was left holding my anger simply because he did not feel the same about her and could only
> break her heart ......... which made me pissed off..........
> Like who is this man? He is insignificant in comic book lore, he was there for just a few years
> and would most likely fade away and yet here he has the audacity to not love Diana back.
> ...


I'm so behind on Wonder Woman material, I forgot Bryne V.2 HC came oht already! As did the Rebirth dlx! As did Perez Omni 3! Damn. Really cant express how happy I am these are getting collected though.

----------


## Graphic Autist

Seriously considering buying the Infinite Crisis Omnibus. No idea what it’s about, but know many really liked it. How is the binding on this? I have heard it’s a rather thick book, but that won’t hinder me if the story within is good.

----------


## RamblingMan

> Seriously considering buying the Infinite Crisis Omnibus. No idea what it’s about, but know many really liked it. How is the binding on this? I have heard it’s a rather thick book, but that won’t hinder me if the story within is good.


Cant comment on the story so much but I ordered this today. I wasn't going to since it was so big...lbut i'm weak lol. Binding in videos looks a bit tight like the Fourth World which could be a good thing for a book this big.

----------


## Graphic Autist

> Cant comment on the story so much but I ordered this today. I wasn't going to since it was so big...lbut i'm weak lol. Binding in videos looks a bit tight like the Fourth World which could be a good thing for a book this big.


Sometimes not knowing what you’re getting into can be an adventure. I’ll place my order, but if there are any problems, I’ll just blame RamblingMan and get a refund. Haha.

Thanks for your reply.

----------


## RamblingMan

> Sometimes not knowing what you’re getting into can be an adventure. I’ll place my order, but if there are any problems, I’ll just blame RamblingMan and get a refund. Haha.
> 
> Thanks for your reply.


If it sucks I will take full blame! Lol Sometimes(ok very often) I jump right in knowing nothing to very little if the consensus on something is generally positive.

----------


## Graphic Autist

> If it sucks I will take full blame! Lol Sometimes(ok very often) I jump right in knowing nothing to very little if the consensus on something is generally positive.


No worries, man.

----------


## Balakin

> Seriously considering buying the Infinite Crisis Omnibus. No idea what its about, but know many really liked it. How is the binding on this? I have heard its a rather thick book, but that wont hinder me if the story within is good.


it's kind of a sequel to CoIE but I haven't read that before I've read IC and I had no problems understanding it. I think the only problem you could have with it (since if I'm not mistaken you prefer older comics) that it's quite violent for a mainstream DC book (not Ennis level, it's just the usual Johns stuff) but otherwise it's a well constructed, universe shattering superhero hullabaloo with  tons of characters and (mostly) great tie ins.

----------


## Graphic Autist

> it's kind of a sequel to CoIE but I haven't read that before I've read IC and I had no problems understanding it. I think the only problem you could have with it (since if I'm not mistaken you prefer older comics) that it's quite violent for a mainstream DC book (not Ennis level, it's just the usual Johns stuff) but otherwise it's a well constructed, universe shattering superhero hullabaloo with  tons of characters and (mostly) great tie ins.


That sounds like a solid review. Thanks, man.

----------


## awayne83

> Seriously considering buying the Infinite Crisis Omnibus. No idea what it’s about, but know many really liked it. How is the binding on this? I have heard it’s a rather thick book, but that won’t hinder me if the story within is good.


I honestly feel like it's one of the most well choreographed events of the last 25 years or so. At the time (early to mid 2000s), DC was firing on all cylinders, and the event had ties felt across most, if not all it's titles. The aftermath also lead to some great stuff (see 52) and i particularly enjoyed the use of many of the secondary characters.

----------


## Graphic Autist

> I honestly feel like it's one of the most well choreographed events of the last 25 years or so. At the time (early to mid 2000s), DC was firing on all cylinders, and the event had ties felt across most, if not all it's titles. The aftermath also lead to some great stuff (see 52) and i particularly enjoyed the use of many of the secondary characters.


Thanks for the review. I was a Marvel kid in the 80s (mostly,) but by the end of that decade I felt DC was the company putting out better stories.

----------


## TomSlick

> I'm so behind on Wonder Woman material, I forgot Bryne V.2 HC came oht already! As did the Rebirth dlx! As did Perez Omni 3! Damn. Really cant express how happy I am these are getting collected though.


I bought the second Deluxe by Rucka - really liked it.




> I honestly feel like it's one of the most well choreographed events of the last 25 years or so. At the time (early to mid 2000s), DC was firing on all cylinders, and the event had ties felt across most, if not all it's titles. The aftermath also lead to some great stuff (see 52) and i particularly enjoyed the use of many of the secondary characters.


Completely agree. The best part about it was the the tie-ins/min-series were decent which is never a guarantee with big events.

----------


## My Two Cents

> I'm so behind on Wonder Woman material, I forgot Bryne V.2 HC came oht already! As did the Rebirth dlx! As did Perez Omni 3! Damn. Really cant express how happy I am these are getting collected though.


And volume 3 of the golden Age Wonder Woman omnibus is coming up next month and early next year we will get the Wonder Woman (Emma Peel) run collected in an omnibus.
Some times I have to scratch my head when I see what D C and Marvel keep pouring out month to month and wonder why there is still no Scott Snyder: Complete Batman Omnibus vol.1
or Amazing Spider-Man Omnibus vol.4 (Death Of Gwen and first appearance Punisher).

----------


## Ben11345

Does the 52 omnibus (or the fat tpbs) contain the world war 3 mini?

----------


## HuggyBear

> Does the 52 omnibus (or the fat tpbs) contain the world war 3 mini?


I'm pretty sure both don't, both Omni and the new TPB editions are missing a bit of stuff from the original 4 volume TPB set.  I have the OMni and am about 60% through it right now and I haven't seen anything about a WW3 mini

----------


## doolittle

I know giant books like Infinite Crisis and Justice League International are unwieldy and a chore to hold, but does anyone else just getting incredibly pumped when first pulling them out of the box, or looking at them on the shelf?  I pulled the IC book out and was amazed.  "Look at this big bastard here."  No clue how I'm going to read it, but I love owning it.

----------


## PurpleGlovez

Anyone who has Batman Rebirth Deluxe book 2, can you tell me what order they put the Button tie-ins, Every Epilogue is a prelude, and Brave and the Mold? The trade paperback puts Batman 24 before 23, and I'm wondering if the deluxe does this too, and where the Button is placed in relation to that. Thanks!

----------


## RamblingMan

> I know giant books like Infinite Crisis and Justice League International are unwieldy and a chore to hold, but does anyone else just getting incredibly pumped when first pulling them out of the box, or looking at them on the shelf?  I pulled the IC book out and was amazed.  "Look at this big bastard here."  No clue how I'm going to read it, but I love owning it.


They are awesome to look at.  I get excited by the amount of comics contained within. I found the best way to read is on my lap on top of a pillow. When you need a special strategy to read a book, you know its a big book.

----------


## Vilynne

> I know giant books like Infinite Crisis and Justice League International are unwieldy and a chore to hold, but does anyone else just getting incredibly pumped when first pulling them out of the box, or looking at them on the shelf?  I pulled the IC book out and was amazed.  "Look at this big bastard here."  No clue how I'm going to read it, but I love owning it.


Sometimes I feel like the comic I'm holding is far too good for me, lol. Usually with an Absolute Edition. When I hold one, I'm like: "Comics is a serious business"

----------


## awayne83

> Anyone who has Batman Rebirth Deluxe book 2, can you tell me what order they put the Button tie-ins, Every Epilogue is a prelude, and Brave and the Mold? The trade paperback puts Batman 24 before 23, and I'm wondering if the deluxe does this too, and where the Button is placed in relation to that. Thanks!


The Button, Brave and the Mold, and Every Epilogue is a Prelude is the order in the HC

----------


## RamblingMan

I am excited for some stuff coming out next year but whoa are they getting expensive. Death of Superman reissue ($195 Can). Lists 1000 pages. In comparison. Final crisis is same list price at about 1500 pages. Detective comics vol 1/pre Batman. $130 for 400 pages?! Some od the Recent rebirth deluxes are around 400 pages for $50 list price.

----------


## Graphic Autist

> I am excited for some stuff coming out next year but whoa are they getting expensive. Death of Superman reissue ($195 Can). Lists 1000 pages. In comparison. Final crisis is same list price at about 1500 pages. Detective comics vol 1/pre Batman. $130 for 400 pages?! Some od the Recent rebirth deluxes are around 400 pages for $50 list price.


While I like a lot of story, sometimes these books get out of hand. My postman will probably give me the finger when he delivers Infinite Crisis.

----------


## RamblingMan

> While I like a lot of story, sometimes these books get out of hand. My postman will probably give me the finger when he delivers Infinite Crisis.


1500 is pretty large. I dont think id get somthing that large unless I really wanted it. Its the price which is getting up there. I have an IST order coming with Flash 3, avengers 2 and Infinite Crisis. Hopefully the Fedex guy has been hitting the gym.

----------


## LordJulius

> I am excited for some stuff coming out next year but whoa are they getting expensive. Death of Superman reissue ($195 Can). Lists 1000 pages. In comparison. Final crisis is same list price at about 1500 pages. Detective comics vol 1/pre Batman. $130 for 400 pages?! Some od the Recent rebirth deluxes are around 400 pages for $50 list price.


The solicit says the pre-Batman Tec issues have never been reprinted, so I guess they will need a LOT of restoration. That alone will drive the price up. I‘d also wager that these will have a much smaller print run than the Rebirth Deluxes as there won’t be too many potential buyers. This will increase the price even more.

----------


## RamblingMan

> The solicit says the pre-Batman Tec issues have never been reprinted, so I guess they will need a LOT of restoration. That alone will drive the price up. I‘d also wager that these will have a much smaller print run than the Rebirth Deluxes as there won’t be too many potential buyers. This will increase the price even more.


Over on the masterworks forum, someone mentioned that these would be scans. So the amount of restoration is unknown. If they went through the effort to restore it, than I get the price and am fine with it.  Its still really cool they are printing these at all.

----------


## TomSlick

> I am excited for some stuff coming out next year but whoa are they getting expensive. Death of Superman reissue ($195 Can). Lists 1000 pages. In comparison. Final crisis is same list price at about 1500 pages. Detective comics vol 1/pre Batman. $130 for 400 pages?! Some od the Recent rebirth deluxes are around 400 pages for $50 list price.


The other night I went through my list of what I planned to get for the next few months and cut it almost in half as far as actual books went and probably more than that in dollars. Some of the stuff was blind buys (and I haven't been lucky with those lately) and the other stuff I've read a ton of times (i.e. the Loeb-Sale Batman omnibus).

----------


## awayne83

> The other night I went through my list of what I planned to get for the next few months and cut it almost in half as far as actual books went and probably more than that in dollars. Some of the stuff was blind buys (and I haven't been lucky with those lately) and the other stuff I've read a ton of times (i.e. the Loeb-Sale Batman omnibus).


I'm in the same boat. I'm nearing 100 omnis and space is at a premium. Trying to be logical and not double dip and focus on stuff i_ REALLY_ want

----------


## Orion

The Death of Superman Omnibus omits some World Without A Superman issues right? Or Funeral For a Friend ones?

----------


## RamblingMan

> The other night I went through my list of what I planned to get for the next few months and cut it almost in half as far as actual books went and probably more than that in dollars. Some of the stuff was blind buys (and I haven't been lucky with those lately) and the other stuff I've read a ton of times (i.e. the Loeb-Sale Batman omnibus).


I do the list thing too looking months in advance. Helps me prioritize what I REALLY want when I see it all laid out.  Doesnt totally eliminate the spur of the moment add a random book to an order thing though!

----------


## Graphic Autist

So, we all agree we are kind of becoming hoarders? Maybe have a TV show made about us?

----------


## Antari

Anyone knows when new solicitations will be released? Already over a month since June news.

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> I'm in the same boat. I'm nearing 100 omnis and space is at a premium. Trying to be logical and not double dip and focus on stuff i_ REALLY_ want


Ditto.  I'm nearing 100 Marvel Omnis and 35 DC Omnis. It's getting slightly out of hand. I'm having to rearrange shelf space which is almost at zero and yet so many more Omnis to come. I might seriously consider selling an Omni or two.




> So, we all agree we are kind of becoming hoarders? Maybe have a TV show made about us?


HA! 

That would be crazy.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Anyone knows when new solicitations will be released? Already over a month since June news.


DC solicitations usually hit Tuesday, so probably tomorrow but sometimes we get them a day earlier so maybe today. But then again, the SD Con is going on so maybe when that's over or is it already over?

----------


## RamblingMan

> I have a list of what I intend to buy as well. But it's organised by publisher and reading order. I've also made Google alerts to tell me to keep my card topped up.
> 
> I'm worried it's too organised and encourages buying more. "I can't just have a Saga of the Swamp Thing omni, if there's a perfectly good Bronze Age omni that goes before it".


ha yeah.   Maybe lists makes it too easy to buy everything.  "well I have to buy it, I have it on my list".  My problem is the "add ons".  _"well since I am ordering this omnibus, I might as well order these other 2 at the same time.  Only makes sense and saves on shipping"._

----------


## soundsci

Can anyone comment on the material in the Batman 66 omnibus? It seems like it could be a lot of fun and is just over 50% off on US Amazon currently, which makes it very tempting for a blind buy.

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## JAG2045

The new solicits are now up

https://www.edelweiss.plus/#catalogID=4280555

----------


## bob.schoonover

This is the first time in years when the Edelweiss catalog comes out and nothing leaps out at me.  I mean, there are things I will buy, of course, but just "next volumes" in series I read in trade.  No cool surprises that pique my interest (the first Knightfall Omnibus a couple years ago was very exciting to see, for example), no reprints of hard to find stuff I don't own.  This was bound to happen, I suppose.

----------


## OldManBrian

Interesting there is a Wonder Woman by Azzarello and Chiang omni this close to the release of the Absolutes.

----------


## JAG2045

> This is the first time in years when the Edelweiss catalog comes out and nothing leaps out at me.  I mean, there are things I will buy, of course, but just "next volumes" in series I read in trade.  No cool surprises that pique my interest (the first Knightfall Omnibus a couple years ago was very exciting to see, for example), no reprints of hard to find stuff I don't own.  This was bound to happen, I suppose.


To me the biggest surprise is the 2 volume "Detective Comics before Batman" collections, having the first 26 issues of Detective Comics is a really cool prospect

----------


## poolovision

> Interesting there is a Wonder Woman by Azzarello and Chiang omni this close to the release of the Absolutes.


I think I will get this one. It was a really good run even for me who had never read any other WW series. 
Also tempted by the Absolute Black Mirror...

----------


## awayne83

Hell yes. Excited for Absolute Black Mirror and Scarlet. Not much else I'm too interested in. I needed a break anyways, DC has been pumping out a lot of good collections lately.

Oh, and a little surprised to see NTT v4

----------


## ShooCat

> Also tempted by the Absolute Black Mirror...


I also would be if I didn't strongly believe we'll get a Snyder Bats Omni sooner or later.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> To me the biggest surprise is the 2 volume "Detective Comics before Batman" collections, having the first 26 issues of Detective Comics is a really cool prospect


I certainly find that interesting, and it's really cool for those that like that stuff, but it's not something I'd buy.  Same kind of deal with the Crisis companions - it's neat that they're doing them, but it's not a thing I'll buy.  I was hoping to see Batman by Morrison v2, a start to a XXX by Gail Simone Complete Collection, a restart to any series that's been left hanging (e.g. Batgirl Cassandra Cain v4), or something totally out there like an Armageddon 2001 Omnibus.  Maybe my problem is my hopes don't match up with what DC considers publishable . . .

----------


## Tony

I'm sad Young Justice vol 3 reprints just 2 issues then a bunch of one shots by random people.  It's a skip for me, but I hope it's sales don't affect the line coming out with vol 4.

They should have just skipped the 2 issues and come out with a separate trade for that cross over if people wanted it.

----------


## poolovision

> I certainly find that interesting, and it's really cool for those that like that stuff, but it's not something I'd buy.  Same kind of deal with the Crisis companions - it's neat that they're doing them, but it's not a thing I'll buy.  I was hoping to see Batman by Morrison v2, a start to a XXX by Gail Simone Complete Collection, a restart to any series that's been left hanging (e.g. Batgirl Cassandra Cain v4), or something totally out there like an Armageddon 2001 Omnibus.  Maybe my problem is my hopes don't match up with what DC considers publishable . . .


Yeah now that you mention it... Where is that Batman Morrisson Volume 2?
And was there not talk about a Metal Omnibus that was seemingly confirmed on Twitter already?

----------


## TomSlick

> Yeah now that you mention it... Where is that Batman Morrisson Volume 2?
> And was there not talk about a Metal Omnibus that was seemingly confirmed on Twitter already?


It took them years to get all the Absolute Transmet books out so I'm not surprised that they're screwing around with Morrison vol. 2.
As far as the Metal omnibus it was confirmed but never a date. I suspect they'll milk it in various forms before an omnibus.

----------


## RamblingMan

All over the Wonder Woman omnibus. I have almost bought both the absolutes or trades many times. Omnibus it is. Also Black Mirror possibly but as someone mentioned, maybe this will go into an omnibus,

----------


## TomSlick

> I also would be if I didn't strongly believe we'll get a Snyder Bats Omni sooner or later.





> All over the Wonder Woman omnibus. I have almost bought both the absolutes or trades many times. Omnibus it is. Also Black Mirror possibly but as someone mentioned, maybe this will go into an omnibus,



Something to keep in mind about Black Mirror. It was pre New 52 and nothing to do with Snyder's run, so don't be so sure it's collected in an omnibus or at least not immediately. Morrison wrote some Batman stuff before he took over the main title and those weren't collected in his recent omnibus.

----------


## RamblingMan

> Something to keep in mind about Black Mirror. It was pre New 52 and nothing to do with Snyder's run, so don't be so sure it's collected in an omnibus or at least not immediately. Morrison wrote some Batman stuff before he took over the main title and those weren't collected in his recent omnibus.


Thanks. I may get this regardless. I love Black Mirror. Its worth double/triple dipping. I feel like going back and re-reading it now.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> It took them years to get all the Absolute Transmet books out so I'm not surprised that they're screwing around with Morrison vol. 2.
> As far as the Metal omnibus it was confirmed but never a date. I suspect they'll milk it in various forms before an omnibus.


After the Knightfall omnibuses all came out in 15 months, I figured Morrison would get a somewhat similar treatment. Unless Burnham (or someone else) is doing some sort of Final Crisis recap for Morrison v2 that will take time to produce, there isn't a particularly good reason to delay these omnibii to once a year in my mind (granted, I'd have bought all three at once if they had all come out simultaneously).

The Metal TPBs are in this round of solicits - can't imagine the omnibus will come out until they think the TPBs have sold through.  I'd be shocked if we see it before Christmas-time 2019.

----------


## Hellboydce

> Thanks. I may get this regardless. I love Black Mirror. Its worth double/triple dipping. I feel like going back and re-reading it now.


There was a time I’d of snapped up all of those absolutes but to be honest I’m getting a bit bored of comics, there had been some ok stuff lately but nothing that has reignited my interest much

----------


## RamblingMan

> There was a time I’d of snapped up all of those absolutes but to be honest I’m getting a bit bored of comics, there had been some ok stuff lately but nothing that has reignited my interest much


I don't buy too many absolutes. Some just are not worth it for me. Sucks to get bored of comics. I try to vary what I read. The moment I feel bored of anything, I go read something else. Its the rare omnibus where that is the only thing I read for 1000 pages and nothing else. Some of the best newer comics I never see anyone mention too much is Black Hammer, Seven to Eternity and Monstress.

----------


## Starro

> I'm sad Young Justice vol 3 reprints just 2 issues then a bunch of one shots by random people.  It's a skip for me, but I hope it's sales don't affect the line coming out with vol 4.
> 
> They should have just skipped the 2 issues and come out with a separate trade for that cross over if people wanted it.


If you skip Book Three, you'll be missing out on a lot more than two issues. The "Sins of Youth" crossover had major consequences for the team, and the two double-sized specials that bookend it were written by Peter David and drawn by Todd Nauck.

----------


## TomSlick

> Thanks. I may get this regardless. I love Black Mirror. Its worth double/triple dipping. I feel like going back and re-reading it now.


This is one Batman run (or Detective) by Snyder that I enjoyed. I wasn't a fan of any of his subsequent stuff. I might pick this up if I can get a good deal on it (something more than the typical 50 percent off IST). I do like it but maybe not enough to pay $50.




> After the Knightfall omnibuses all came out in 15 months, I figured Morrison would get a somewhat similar treatment. .


You make a good point. I was just playing devil's advocate with Transmet. I guess you just never know with DC.

----------


## Vilynne

I'll pass on the Azzerello and Chang Omni for now...simply because already have the trades of them, and I feel that run was heavily over sold. 

I am really annoyed at how they're collecting the new JLD series. Hopefully they change it, but issue #4 seems to be the only one that is a part of this WW crossover. (Which is another problem in itself to have a crossover so early on in a series. But I digress...) The JLD trade is said to collect #1-6 of the new series. Come on DC. Not this double dipping again...

Also, what's with all this "Essential" collection? I feel like DC is REALLY trying to get away from the N52. The label/ brand i mean. I saw a lot of solid N52 runs there.

----------


## doolittle

> So, we all agree we are kind of becoming hoarders? Maybe have a TV show made about us?


Wait, kind of?  I think we're probably in full blown hoard mode.




> Also, what's with all this "Essential" collection? I feel like DC is REALLY trying to get away from the N52. The label/ brand i mean. I saw a lot of solid N52 runs there.


And what's a black label trade?  Did that exist before and I just missed it?

----------


## Vilynne

> Wait, kind of?  I think we're probably in full blown hoard mode.
> 
> 
> 
> And what's a black label trade?  Did that exist before and I just missed it?


I think its their new "Elseworld mature" tpb series.

----------


## Picturepeeper

> After the Knightfall omnibuses all came out in 15 months, I figured Morrison would get a somewhat similar treatment. Unless Burnham (or someone else) is doing some sort of Final Crisis recap for Morrison v2 that will take time to produce, there isn't a particularly good reason to delay these omnibii to once a year in my mind


I could see that being the case, but does anyone know why DC always ignores RIP: Missing Chapter from Time and the Batman?! I’ve never understood why every printing of this material doesn’t include this one.
1: It bridges the end of RIP to the end of Final Crisis.
2: Leads directly into Return of Bruce Wayne. 
3: Explains #682/683 for those out of the loop.
4: Has Tony S. Daniel art.
5: And most importantly gives resolution to that subplot with the prostitute that Batman hooked up with a job.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

I'm glad they finally solicited World's Finest: Silver Age Omnibus Vol. 2 which I'll be picking up. Also JLA: Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 3 and the Detective Comics: 80 Years Deluxe. I was hoping for an Aquaman: Golden Age or Silver Age Omnibus. They probably wouldn't need too many volumes to complete as Aquaman was stop started and often appeared as a backup strip in other titles even in Detective Comics at one point. There was some really nice looking art back then by Ramona Fradon and Nick Cardy which helped overlook some of the corny stories.

----------


## Tony

> If you skip Book Three, you'll be missing out on a lot more than two issues. The "Sins of Youth" crossover had major consequences for the team, and the two double-sized specials that bookend it were written by Peter David and drawn by Todd Nauck.


Well if it's more like 6 issues by them I feel better.  It was just shocking to see 2 issues listed.  I guess if it marks a big change I'll get it.  Thank you for the info.

----------


## ShooCat

> Something to keep in mind about Black Mirror. It was pre New 52 and nothing to do with Snyder's run, so don't be so sure it's collected in an omnibus or at least not immediately. Morrison wrote some Batman stuff before he took over the main title and those weren't collected in his recent omnibus.


Morrison's stuff such as 'Arkham Asylum' and 'Gothic' was much older and tonally different. Besides, his Omni did include his modern pre-New 52 Batman. I obviously could be wrong, but I'm positive an eventual 'Batman by Scott Snyder' Omni _will_ include 'The Black Mirror'. It's too big a lure to omit it.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATGIRL: THE BRONZE AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 2 Cover by KARL KERSCHL:*



Collects stories from BATMAN FAMILY #12-20 and DETECTIVE COMICS #481-499, 501-502, 505-506, 508-510 and 512-519.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*WONDER WOMAN BY PHIL JIMENEZ OMNIBUS Cover by PHIL JIMENEZ:*



Collects WONDER WOMAN #164-188, WONDER WOMAN: OUR WORLDS AT WAR #1, DC SPECIAL: THE RETURN OF DONNA TROY #1-4 and stories from WONDER WOMAN SECRET FILES #2 and 3.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN: THE HUSH SAGA OMNIBUS Cover by JIM LEE and SCOTT WILLIAMS:*



Collects BATMAN #608-619 and 685, BATMAN: GOTHAM KNIGHTS #50-55, 60-71 and 73-74, DETECTIVE COMICS #846-850 and 852, BATMAN: STREETS OF GOTHAM #1-4, 14 and 16-21, plus stories from BATMAN VILLAINS SECRET FILES #1 and Wizard #0.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*ABSOLUTE BATMAN: THE BLACK MIRROR Cover by JOCK:*

 

Collects DETECTIVE COMICS #871-881

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*AQUAMAN: THE SEARCH FOR MERA DELUXE EDITION OHC Cover by NICK CARDY:*



Collects Aquaman #40-48 (1968).

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*AQUAMAN: UNDERWORLD DELUXE EDITION OHC Cover by JOSHUA MIDDLETON:*



Collects AQUAMAN #25-30.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN BY FRANCIS MANAPUL AND BRIAN BUCCELLATO DELUXE EDITION OHC Cover by FRANCIS MANAPUL:*



Collects DETECTIVE COMICS #30-34, 37-44 and the DETECTIVE COMICS Sneak Peek!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*HARLEY QUINN BY KARL KESEL AND TERRY DODSON DELUXE EDITION BOOK 2 OHC Cover by TERRY DODSON and RACHEL DODSON:*


Collects Harley Quinn (2000s series) #9-19.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*SUICIDE SQUAD: THE REBIRTH DELUXE EDITION BOOK THREE OHC Cover by WHILCE PORTACIO:*



Collects SUICIDE SQUAD #21-32.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*SUPERMAN: ACTION COMICS: THE REBIRTH DELUXE EDITION BOOK THREE OHC Cover by FRANCIS MANAPUL:*



Collects ACTION COMICS #985-999.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*V FOR VENDETTA 30TH ANNIVERSARY DELUXE EDITION OHC Cover by DAVID LLOYD:*



This new edition collects the stories originally published in the 10-issue Vertigo miniseries along with a treasure trove of behind-the-scenes and making-of content.

----------


## TomSlick

> Morrison's stuff such as 'Arkham Asylum' and 'Gothic' was much older and tonally different. Besides, his Omni did include his modern pre-New 52 Batman. I obviously could be wrong, but I'm positive an eventual 'Batman by Scott Snyder' Omni _will_ include 'The Black Mirror'. It's too big a lure to omit it.


is the Black Mirror hardcover that was previously published an OHC or just standard?

----------


## RamblingMan

I'm actually relieved there hasn't been TOO many new books I really want.  I can space out the books I do want.  I might check out the Wonder Woman (Jimenez) omnibus.  It's a decent price.

----------


## Hush

LEGENDS OF THE DARK KNIGHT: NORM BREYFOGLE VOL. 2 HC for me. I love the Alan Grant/Norm Breyfogle run on Detective Comics/Batman so it's a must buy for me  :Smile:

----------


## Chris1007

Am I correct in thinking it’s gone totally silent on the Absolute Swamp Thing we were rumoured to get soon?

----------


## bob.schoonover

> I could see that being the case, but does anyone know why DC always ignores RIP: Missing Chapter from Time and the Batman?! Ive never understood why every printing of this material doesnt include this one.
> 1: It bridges the end of RIP to the end of Final Crisis.
> 2: Leads directly into Return of Bruce Wayne. 
> 3: Explains #682/683 for those out of the loop.
> 4: Has Tony S. Daniel art.
> 5: And most importantly gives resolution to that subplot with the prostitute that Batman hooked up with a job.


I argued this should be the start of Morrison v2 either here or in a Batman thread, but it's not without its problems (I think JBatmanFan05 was the one effectively arguing the other side).  The second missing chapter reveals the nature of Darkseid's trap well before it's revealed in RoBW (both the horror of the monster and the bush machine Batman in #2, for example, are intended to be confusing but would be pretty clear when read after The Missing Chapters).  Likewise, Tim's part of the story is being the Bat-representative at the end of the Missing Chapters, and he doesn't appear again until RoBW #5 - if you put them first, that's a long time off between appearances and may lessen the impact of his role. Also, using The Missing Chapters to replace Final Crisis in the chronology omits some of the Metron stuff from FC that helps explicate the end of RoBW.

I would be fine with The Missing Chapters kicking off the second volume of Morrison omnibuses, but I've read the stories before (multiple times!) and support collecting them in Bruce's chronological order (I get the argument for publication order, but I like narrative momentum and would prefer having each arc collected together).  However, I think a 2-3 page FC recap, then putting all of the RoBW and Time and the Batman material in the latter half of the collection would be a perfectly fair and reasonable choice.

----------


## poolovision

> Am I correct in thinking it’s gone totally silent on the Absolute Swamp Thing we were rumoured to get soon?


Amazon still has it for July 2nd. But no contents are listed at least not on German Amazon.

----------


## Captain Craig

Wonder Woman by Jimenez Omni
Batgirl Bronze Age vol.2 Omni
Batman: Hush Omni

These are my instant buys. I like that they are doing the Detective Comics before Batman Omnis but for 26 issues am really puzzled why they broke that into two volumes.
If those get clearanced at a good price I could be tempted.

The only TPB I'm looking at is the complete Black Lightning one.

----------


## Picturepeeper

> I argued this should be the start of Morrison v2 either here or in a Batman thread, but it's not without its problems (I think JBatmanFan05 was the one effectively arguing the other side).  The second missing chapter reveals the nature of Darkseid's trap well before it's revealed in RoBW (both the horror of the monster and the bush machine Batman in #2, for example, are intended to be confusing but would be pretty clear when read after The Missing Chapters).  Likewise, Tim's part of the story is being the Bat-representative at the end of the Missing Chapters, and he doesn't appear again until RoBW #5 - if you put them first, that's a long time off between appearances and may lessen the impact of his role. Also, using The Missing Chapters to replace Final Crisis in the chronology omits some of the Metron stuff from FC that helps explicate the end of RoBW.
> 
> I would be fine with The Missing Chapters kicking off the second volume of Morrison omnibuses, but I've read the stories before (multiple times!) and support collecting them in Bruce's chronological order (I get the argument for publication order, but I like narrative momentum and would prefer having each arc collected together).  However, I think a 2-3 page FC recap, then putting all of the RoBW and Time and the Batman material in the latter half of the collection would be a perfectly fair and reasonable choice.


That makes a lot of sense, I can definitely see both sides. I would be fine either way, but I think you have convinced me that an original transition would be better perhaps. I guess part of me is still sore that I had to deal with Time and the Batman being the only part of my Morrison run that wasn’t in OHC for years!

----------


## Vilynne

> Am I correct in thinking it’s gone totally silent on the Absolute Swamp Thing we were rumoured to get soon?


Pretty quiet all around. Which is troubling. I thought we would finally see it this time. Especially with LoEG, Promethea and Watchmen getting a release.

----------


## Russ840

Still no Morrison Batman Omni from Amazon.co.uk

I’m getting anxious now.

----------


## soundsci

The thing troubling to me is that it looks like Dan Abnett will be on Aquaman at least until issue 48, and 38 is out tomorrow. I expected we'd see Kelly Sue DeConnick take over a lot sooner given the recent announcement...

Come to think of it, I don't think they could get that many issues out in time for the trade, so either the solicit is wrong or Aquaman is going to ship twice monthly again.

----------


## RamblingMan

> Still no Morrison Omni from Amazon.co.uk
> 
> I’m getting anxious now.


What Morrison Omnibus?

----------


## ShooCat

> is the Black Mirror hardcover that was previously published an OHC or just standard?


It was a standard edition. The Batman Noir version was deluxe-sized, though.




> What Morrison Omnibus?


Volume 1. It seems to be temporarily out of stock with some vendors.

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## ZSnyder

While I'm super excited to finally be able to buy the Monster Society of Evil, I'm surprised and disappointing that there isn't more Captain Marvel/Shazam stuff being solicited.
I thought for sure we would have gotten a "Power of Shazam!" omnibus, and was hoping for some of the Golden Age stuff to be reprinted too.... (I have the archives)

----------


## Vilynne

> While I'm super excited to finally be able to buy the Monster Society of Evil, I'm surprised and disappointing that there isn't more Captain Marvel/Shazam stuff being solicited.
> I thought for sure we would have gotten a "Power of Shazam!" omnibus, and was hoping for some of the Golden Age stuff to be reprinted too.... (I have the archives)


Wow, two posts in two years. This is a high honor. 

Yeah, I really thought the solicitations would blow up with Shazam stuff after the trailer dropped. I expect more stuff next month to be released.

----------


## JAG2045

> *BATGIRL: THE BRONZE AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 2 Cover by KARL KERSCHL:*
> 
> Collects stories from BATMAN FAMILY #12-20 and DETECTIVE COMICS #481-499, 501-502, 505-506, 508-510 and 512-519.


Really excited for this although IMO they should also include "Batgirl Special 1" which was Batgirl's final appearance in the DCU before The Killing Joke (appropriately titled "Batgirl's Last Case")

----------


## Russ840

> They are getting stock on August 7th according to CS. Could be earlier, but idk.


Thanks. I have been onto customer services but they seem to not have an answer for me.

----------


## ZSnyder

> Wow, two posts in two years. This is a high honor. 
> 
> Yeah, I really thought the solicitations would blow up with Shazam stuff after the trailer dropped. I expect more stuff next month to be released.


Long time lurker, second time poster...

I hope so, but worst case I'm happy to finally get to read Monster Society!

----------


## RamblingMan

Is there any recommended reading before getting into the Infinite Crisis omnibus?

----------


## Balakin

> Is there any recommended reading before getting into the Infinite Crisis omnibus?


Identity crisis but only for continuity. Many don't care for that story but it also has many fans too (kinda divisive although I think in recent years it gained more "haters")
But it's just as fine if you skip it.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Is there any recommended reading before getting into the Infinite Crisis omnibus?


The omnibus is pretty well complete - there is nothing you'd *have* to read, I don't think, to understand the story. That having been said, Adam Strange: Planet Heist is pretty entertaining and leads into Rann-Thanagar War (the machinations under which the Green Lantern Corps is reborn is not necessary to understand R-T War, but it's relevant to know Green Lantern: Rebirth was right before).  Identity Crisis, as mentioned above, is the foundation for some of the conflict in JLA 115-119 and The OMAC Project.  There are all sorts of other things you could read just for flavor (e.g. Teen Titans to understand Connor Kent's situation just before IC), but I don't think any of it is necessary.

----------


## RamblingMan

> The omnibus is pretty well complete - there is nothing you'd *have* to read, I don't think, to understand the story. That having been said, Adam Strange: Planet Heist is pretty entertaining and leads into Rann-Thanagar War (the machinations under which the Green Lantern Corps is reborn is not necessary to understand R-T War, but it's relevant to know Green Lantern: Rebirth was right before).  Identity Crisis, as mentioned above, is the foundation for some of the conflict in JLA 115-119 and The OMAC Project.  There are all sorts of other things you could read just for flavor (e.g. Teen Titans to understand Connor Kent's situation just before IC), but I don't think any of it is necessary.





> Identity crisis but only for continuity. Many don't care for that story but it also has many fans too (kinda divisive although I think in recent years it gained more "haters")
> But it's just as fine if you skip it.


Thanks.  Sounds like I can jump right in.  It's big enough on its own regardless!   Finishing up some books first (trying to not leave too many books not yet completed) and wanted to read this one soon.

----------


## bob.schoonover

Got my Batman by Morrison Omnibus today.  Gave it a quick flip through and was pretty happy with it (I have read these issues a dozen or more times, so a flip through really does pop the memory).  The two bonus pages by Chris Burnham are pretty solid - one page after 670 fills in the gaps between it and 671, then one page after 671 explains the conclusion to The Resurrection of Ra's al Ghul.  There are also Final Crisis recap pages before and after 682 and 683 - these aren't redrawn, they just take a few panels from FC + some supporting text so that the Last Rites story has some context.  The page after 683 does a decent job of covering the Batman's showdown with Darkseid (although it's far less poetic than Morrison's writing, natch), so I think one can read the three (presumably) Morrison omnibii back to back to back w/o needing to jump out for FC.

----------


## Rimmer

Speaking of Morrison Batman omni, I was just coming here to say that IST has them in stock again.  I got the UPS tracking email that it had shipped, and low and behold it's on their site again.  Get it while it's hot!  ;-)

----------


## gurkle

Does anyone know what approach the Infinite Crisis omnibus takes to the credits? I assume it's the old DC approach of eliminating the credits from the main story and printing them on a separate page, but I wanted to check.

Speaking of credits, I got the new _Teen Titans_ volume 3 omnibus and while it's not perfect it's nice to finally see "The Judas Contract" reprinted with all the credits and titles and "next issue" tags intact, after so many reprints that screwed around with them. With an old comic there's just no excuse for trying to make the comics look like they're anything but monthly stories - they simply don't read like graphic novels and there's no point in pretending.

----------


## awayne83

> The page after 683 does a decent job of covering the Batman's showdown with Darkseid (although it's far less poetic than Morrison's writing, natch), so I think one can read the three (presumably) Morrison omnibii back to back to back w/o needing to jump out for FC.


Careful. Don't want to raise the ire of certain board members who insist any and everything must be included and properly placed  :Wink:

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

I really enjoyed Infinite Crisis and it really is a love letter to the big wacky endless expanse of the DC universe. I had to read the 52 Omnibus afterward and it is a murderer's row of talent. Breakdowns by Keith Giffen, Rucka, Waid, Morrison, and Johns on the main story. D.C was on fire back then!

----------


## Suriel

Wish they would release Infinite Crisis and 52 in a couple of Deluxes. I find the Omnibus too big and unwhieldy to read comfortably. In the end I skipped both because of it.

----------


## TomSlick

> Wish they would release Infinite Crisis and 52 in a couple of Deluxes. I find the Omnibus too big and unwhieldy to read comfortably. In the end I skipped both because of it.


I believe you can get the Infinite Crisis storyline in an Absolute edition (or it's supposed to be released soon as I recall). It obviously doesn't have the tie-ins but it will look nice and it's easier to read.

----------


## Vilynne

> I really enjoyed Infinite Crisis and it really is a love letter to the big wacky endless expanse of the DC universe. I had to read the 52 Omnibus afterward and it is a murderer's row of talent. Breakdowns by Keith Griffen, Rucka, Waid, Morrison, and Johns on the main story. D.C was on fire back then!


It was a creative high point for sure. When the N52 Futures End and Batman Eternal was released, I thought for sure it would result in the same level of superb...I was mistaken.

----------


## LordJulius

> Identity crisis but only for continuity. Many don't care for that story but it also has many fans too (kinda divisive although *I think in recent years it gained more "haters"*)
> But it's just as fine if you skip it.


It hasn‘t. They‘re just more vocal now and in general people tend to hold a grudge longer - particularly if someone „messes“ with a perceived status quo or what some think is „their“ character or world. See what developed out of the initial criticism of Zack Snyder‘s Superman and the latest Star Wars or (though on a different level altogether) Gamergate.

----------


## Suriel

> I believe you can get the Infinite Crisis storyline in an Absolute edition (or it's supposed to be released soon as I recall). It obviously doesn't have the tie-ins but it will look nice and it's easier to read.


I already have the Absolute Edition and was looking forward to read it all. Sadly there is only the trade route or the Omnibus route. Would have wished for a Deluxe treatment like The Invisibles ....

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

I got this email from amazon.co.uk:

Hello,

Please be advised that we have a revised delivery date for the items you ordered on July 11 2018 (Order #). 

 Grant Morrison "Batman By Grant Morrison Omnibus Vol. 1"
   Estimated arrival date: July 31 2018 - August 02 2018

For more details, please visit the Your Account section of our web site :

You have not yet been charged for this item. We do not debit money from your payment card until just before your items are dispatched. We will send you a dispatch confirmation email on the date of dispatch.

----------


## AstonishingXMan

Could anybody tell me the paper quality of:

JLA Vol.5 Paperback (by Waid, Hitch, and Neary) which collects JLA #47-60 and JLA: Heaven's Ladder

Newsprint or glossy?  2014 release.

----------


## SJNeal

> Could anybody tell me the paper quality of:
> 
> JLA Vol.5 Paperback (by Waid, Hitch, and Neary) which collects JLA #47-60 and JLA: Heaven's Ladder
> 
> Newsprint or glossy?  2014 release.


All 9 of these JLA volumes are on glossy paper.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> I got this email from amazon.co.uk:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Please be advised that we have a revised delivery date for the items you ordered on July 11 2018 (Order #). 
> 
>  Grant Morrison "Batman By Grant Morrison Omnibus Vol. 1"
>    Estimated arrival date: July 31 2018 - August 02 2018
> 
> ...


Amazon.co.uk now have the Batman Morrison Omni back in stock. Therefore, everyone who managed to preorder it at the £39 price should be getting it dispatched sooner than later  :Smile: 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Batman-Gran...t_sims?ie=UTF8

----------


## Hellboydce

Is Flashpoint that they are releasing as an Absolute a good standalone story? I’m looking to really really cut down on my book collection, I’m getting the killing joke one as although really thin it’s a classic but the Morrison Batman absolutes I have just read (and in the process of selling) just weren’t (imo) Absolute worthy and I want some opinions on Flashpoint before I order

----------


## Vilynne

> Is Flashpoint that they are releasing as an Absolute a good standalone story? I’m looking to really really cut down on my book collection, I’m getting the killing joke one as although really thin it’s a classic but the Morrison Batman absolutes I have just read (and in the process of selling) just weren’t (imo) Absolute worthy and I want some opinions on Flashpoint before I order


There's a. absolute Flashpoint being released? 

Anyway, its a decent story. There was a few tie ins as well (is that being included in the Absolute?) That's really flesh out the world of Flashpoint so much more, and give it a different tone and mood. But just on it's own... I'd say only if you were a big Flash fan. I personally don't think it's worthy of the Absolute format.

----------


## Hellboydce

> There's a. absolute Flashpoint being released? 
> 
> Anyway, its a decent story. There was a few tie ins as well (is that being included in the Absolute?) That's really flesh out the world of Flashpoint so much more, and give it a different tone and mood. But just on it's own... I'd say only if you were a big Flash fan. I personally don't think it's worthy of the Absolute format.


https://www.dccomics.com/graphic-nov...ute-flashpoint

Yeah, think I may give it a miss

----------


## Vilynne

> https://www.dccomics.com/graphic-nov...ute-flashpoint
> 
> Yeah, think I may give it a miss


Yeah, its only the 5 issue mini. I would hold off. I'm almost certain they'll release an Omni of it soon with all the tie ins. That would be the much better option.

----------


## Rimmer

> Yeah, its only the 5 issue mini. I would hold off. I'm almost certain they'll release an Omni of it soon with all the tie ins. That would be the much better option.


Out of curiosity, how do these tiny Absolutes sell?  I know they've had them in the past for a few issues of GL here and there, etc... it seems kinda like a wasted opportunity or something.  I can't think of many collectors (cuz only a 'collector' would pay for an Absolute, let's be serious here) who ONLY want the 5 issue mini, or just the first 6 issues of a series, or just these 5-6 issues of this story arc...  I dunno, maybe I'm over thinking it.

----------


## Gurz

> Out of curiosity, how do these tiny Absolutes sell?  I know they've had them in the past for a few issues of GL here and there, etc... it seems kinda like a wasted opportunity or something.  I can't think of many collectors (cuz only a 'collector' would pay for an Absolute, let's be serious here) who ONLY want the 5 issue mini, or just the first 6 issues of a series, or just these 5-6 issues of this story arc...  I dunno, maybe I'm over thinking it.


You are not over thinking buddy. I only got absolutes of complete runs like Sandman Absolute Editions and Wonder Woman Absolute Editions. I don't pay that much for events with no tie ins like Blackest Night... or parts of a runs like Batman and Robin by Morrison, Batman Inc or Court of Owls etc... half assed absolutes... Complete run or nothing so i usually go for Omnibuses.

----------


## RamblingMan

> You are not over thinking buddy. I only got absolutes of complete runs like Sandman Absolute Editions and Wonder Woman Absolute Editions. I don't pay that much for events with no tie ins like Blackest Night... or parts of a runs like Batman and Robin by Morrison, Batman Inc or Court of Owls etc... half assed absolutes... Complete run or nothing so i usually go for Omnibuses.


I agree. I have avoided things like Court Of Owls where I have no confidence they will finish the run in the format.

----------


## RickyMeister

With the DC modern classics solicitied for early next year, starting with Watchmen and TDKR, if the sales are good and this line continues what other storys are likely to be collected in this format?

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Crossfist

How is the Geoff Johns Teen Titans omnibus?  Any binding issues?

----------


## Ivan P91

Does Deluxe Edition automatically mean that the book will be oversized? More specifically, can anyone confirm that the Action Comics: Oz Effect Deluxe Edition is oversized? Amazon's dimensions suggest so, but nothing better than knowing from someone who has it.

The Action Comics: Rebirth Deluxe Edition Vol 3 description has been updated on many websites to say it contains #993-999 & #1001-1006 (previously #985-999), which means I'd need to get Oz Effect to bridge the gap.

----------


## poolovision

> With the DC modern classics solicitied for early next year, starting with Watchmen and TDKR, if the sales are good and this line continues what other storys are likely to be collected in this format?


These will be standard size yes? I still need to upgrade those from my very old German versions and it seems like a nice way to do it, but OHC would be nice. Otherwise I will buy the more recent OHC versions.

----------


## poolovision

> With the DC modern classics solicitied for early next year, starting with Watchmen and TDKR, if the sales are good and this line continues what other storys are likely to be collected in this format?


These will be standard size yes? I still need to upgrade those from my very old German versions and it seems like a nice way to do it, but OHC would be nice. Otherwise I will buy the more recent OHC versions.

----------


## ShooCat

> Does Deluxe Edition automatically mean that the book will be oversized?


All Deluxes should be oversized, yes.

----------


## Graphic Autist

Received my Infinite Crisis Omnibus today. This thing is monstrously huge. I look forward to reading it despite knowing very little about the story (other than “Sacrifice” which I read a few years ago digitally.) Many here said they’d enjoyed it, so despite my preference of late-Silver and Bronze Age material over more modern comics, I decided to take a chance.

----------


## RamblingMan

> Received my Infinite Crisis Omnibus today. This thing is monstrously huge. I look forward to reading it despite knowing very little about the story (other than Sacrifice which I read a few years ago digitally.) Many here said theyd enjoyed it, so despite my preference of late-Silver and Bronze Age material over more modern comics, I decided to take a chance.


I just opened my IST order with Infinite Crisis. Going to crack it open shortly and check it out.

----------


## Graphic Autist

> I just opened my IST order with Infinite Crisis. Going to crack it open shortly and check it out.


I relaxed the spine on mine just now. Looks solid.

----------


## RamblingMan

> I relaxed the spine on mine just now. Looks solid.


I planned to just flip through and ended up reading 4-5 issues which I was really enjoying.   Looking forward to getting more into it.

----------


## The Cheat

Infinite Crises all round, mine arrived yesterday  :Big Grin:

----------


## soundsci

I just ordered Batman by Doug Moench & Kelley Jones vol 2, despite not having vol 1. I hope this wasn’t a mistake. Vol 1 is out of stock seemingly everywhere (or being sold above cover price), which seems like a huge oversight on DC’s part when releasing a follow up volume.

----------


## SJNeal

> I just ordered Batman by Doug Moench & Kelley Jones vol 2, despite not having vol 1. I hope this wasn’t a mistake. Vol 1 is out of stock seemingly everywhere (or being sold above cover price), which seems like a huge oversight on DC’s part when releasing a follow up volume.


Was it a Hardcover or a TPB?  I seem to recall conflicting solicits for that one...?

I have vol. 1 HC, and if vol. 2 is going to be paperback only, I'll probably hold off in the hopes that vol. 1 is reprinted in paperback as well.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Was it a Hardcover or a TPB?  I seem to recall conflicting solicits for that one...?
> 
> I have vol. 1 HC, and if vol. 2 is going to be paperback only, I'll probably hold off in the hopes that vol. 1 is reprinted in paperback as well.


It definitely looks like Hardcover, fortunately. Below is a link to it on IST:

https://www.instocktrades.com/TP/DC/...L-02/MAY180569

I may put my order in tomorrow.

----------


## ShooCat

> Was it a Hardcover or a TPB?  I seem to recall conflicting solicits for that one...?
> 
> I have vol. 1 HC, and if vol. 2 is going to be paperback only, I'll probably hold off in the hopes that vol. 1 is reprinted in paperback as well.


Vol. 2 is also a hardcover.

----------


## poolovision

Those Moench/Jones Batman stories were my first superhero comics that I bought when they got out in Germany in the late 90s I think. Those issues got lost in moves and while I took a long break from collecting. I am so happy that I  have them available in 2 hcs. I can't talk about these without a very very great love. To me those stories and the horroresque artwork are just beyond. Maybe a reason why vol 1 is hard to find is the long time in between the two books? Also it seems to be rather common nowadays with Hickvangers 1 E. G. I hope you find a copy!

----------


## SJNeal

> It definitely looks like Hardcover, fortunately. Below is a link to it on IST:
> 
> https://www.instocktrades.com/TP/DC/...L-02/MAY180569
> 
> I may put my order in tomorrow.





> Vol. 2 is also a hardcover.


Great, thanks!  

You know those early DC solicits can't be trusted...  :Cool:

----------


## Graphic Autist

I’ve read about 350 pages from the Infinite Crisis Omnibus. Modern books are a much faster read for me than the older books. 

I’m just not quite sure how anything I’ve read so far ties into a “Crisis” style event, and with what HAS been referenced so far, why Identity Crisis wasn’t included (not that I liked that very much.)

Anyway, I am liking it so far, but nothing Crisis-worthy in my opinion (yet.) And I really like the thicker stock of paper DC uses in their Omnibus releases compared to Marvel.

----------


## madmodpoetgod

> The new solicits are now up
> 
> https://www.edelweiss.plus/#catalogID=4280555


no legion collections this time  :Frown: (((

----------


## ER Prest

> Ive read about 350 pages from the Infinite Crisis Omnibus. Modern books are a much faster read for me than the older books. 
> 
> Im just not quite sure how anything Ive read so far ties into a Crisis style event, and with what HAS been referenced so far, why Identity Crisis wasnt included (not that I liked that very much.)
> 
> Anyway, I am liking it so far, but nothing Crisis-worthy in my opinion (yet.) And I really like the thicker stock of paper DC uses in their Omnibus releases compared to Marvel.


Once you hit the actual mini series, it will all make sense. In my opinion, Infinite Crisis and 52 were the absolute highlights of what greatness DC can pull off. Everything was firing on all pistons

----------


## Vilynne

> Once you hit the actual mini series, it will all make sense. In my opinion, Infinite Crisis and 52 were the absolute highlights of what greatness DC can pull off. Everything was firing on all pistons


There were a lot of plot lines that I genuinely felt so much pity for.

----------


## Balakin

> Ive read about 350 pages from the Infinite Crisis Omnibus. Modern books are a much faster read for me than the older books. 
> 
> Im just not quite sure how anything Ive read so far ties into a Crisis style event, and with what HAS been referenced so far, why Identity Crisis wasnt included (not that I liked that very much.)
> 
> Anyway, I am liking it so far, but nothing Crisis-worthy in my opinion (yet.) And I really like the thicker stock of paper DC uses in their Omnibus releases compared to Marvel.


It escalates into the Crisis. Starts small and leads to universe shattering events.

----------


## RamblingMan

I'm about 300 pages in for Infinite Crisis.  Really liking it a lot.  I planned to just check it out and finish other stuff but now I'm invested in it.  Glad I picked it up.
Modern books I can read much faster than a silver age book.  The upside to that is I find it makes them easier to re-read.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

Infinite Crisis was terrific, It took me some time to work through Sacrifice and Omac but I wasn’t in the right mindset. I just finished 52, they just got better after infinite Crisis. The Marvel Family is too good! DC streaming should adapt this stuff!
.

----------


## RamblingMan

> Infinite Crisis was terrific, It took me some time to work through Sacrifice and Omac but I wasnt in the right mindset. I just finished 52, they just got better after infinite Crisis. The Marvel Family is too good! DC streaming should adapt this stuff!
> .


I was actually thinking about picking up the 52 omnibus to read after I finish Infinite Crisis.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

Somehow, Ralph Dibny, Boostergold, The Questions, Adam Strange, Animal Man, Rip Hunter, Starfire, and Black Adam are the greatest heroes in the DC universe! Dr. Sivana, the original, throws his glasses in the ring as the greatest DC villain ever! Will Magnus and TO Morrow out magic magic with Science! 52 is for real!

----------


## bob.schoonover

> I was actually thinking about picking up the 52 omnibus to read after I finish Infinite Crisis.


I encourage doing that.  52 is fantastic and is a worthy followup to IC

----------


## RamblingMan

> I encourage doing that.  52 is fantastic and is a worthy followup to IC


How's the construction of the omnibus?   I see also they released it in two chunky trades last year.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> How's the construction of the omnibus?   I see also they released it in two chunky trades last year.


I don't know about the omnibus.  I will say the original 4 trades are probably better (if you can track them down) than the two chunky ones - in the four volume version, there is a behind the scenes page or two with each issue, usually with some art breakdown and a few paragraphs from the creative team about what they were doing. I didn't see anything like that when I flipped through one of the chunky ones.

----------


## Balakin

> How's the construction of the omnibus?   I see also they released it in two chunky trades last year.


I've seen some pics of the 52 omnibus falling apart, mainly the cover separating from the paper block. I have the original 4 trades and I'm happy with them, at least I don't have to worry about the construction.
While the extras in the original trades are great I won't say pay cover for them if you can get the new chunky trades for cheap. 
But regardless of which version you are getting I would highly recommend picking the series up, it's a great follow up and I've highly enjoyed reading it every time I revisited the series.

----------


## RamblingMan

> I've seen some pics of the 52 omnibus falling apart, mainly the cover separating from the paper block. I have the original 4 trades and I'm happy with them, at least I don't have to worry about the construction.
> While the extras in the original trades are great I won't say pay cover for them if you can get the new chunky trades for cheap. 
> But regardless of which version you are getting I would highly recommend picking the series up, it's a great follow up and I've highly enjoyed reading it every time I revisited the series.


Thanks.  I am going to pick up the chunky trades.  I didn't know this was a followup. I like trades anyways to mix it up with larger books. They are easier to read in bed.

----------


## HuggyBear

> How's the construction of the omnibus?   I see also they released it in two chunky trades last year.


Bought the omnibus and read the whole thing.  Went back and forth alot in the book looking at previous sections and used the book on a stand, plus left it open for hours on end once.  Books was still in great condition.  I got scared too when I bought it, but I ended up going for it as I'm not a fan of Chunky trades that start to go over 450+ pages or so.  I had was worried as I saw that pic on amazon that had teh cover ripped off it, but mine ended up being good.

----------


## Balakin

> Thanks.  I am going to pick up the chunky trades.  I didn't know this was a followup. I like trades anyways to mix it up with larger books. They are easier to read in bed.


What happened was (hope I remember correctly ) after infinite crisis every title had a one year jump in the story and 52 meant to fill out that one year gap. 
Also it dealt with the aftermath of the crisis and it was a very unique collaboration between some of the biggest writers at DC.

----------


## RamblingMan

> What happened was (hope I remember correctly ) after infinite crisis every title had a one year jump in the story and 52 meant to fill out that one year gap. 
> Also it dealt with the aftermath of the crisis and it was a very unique collaboration between some of the biggest writers at DC.


Sounds great.  I will pick this up next order. Of course I need to finish up Final Crisis first. Seems a great period for DC.

----------


## Graphic Autist

A little over halfway done with the Infinite Crisis Omnibus. I stopped for the day at the end of the Rann-Thanagar war.

I'm surprised at how fast I'm plowing my way through it. Slow days at work help a bit.

----------


## Vilynne

So... Anyone want to talk about how DC canceled that HC Shazam Monster Society of Evil (MSoE)?

----------


## Tony

Same reason it got cancelled last time.  Someone in authority read it and said we don't need this headache.  If they want to recoup the cost of restoring it or just feel like it should be reprinted for historical purpose they should stealth drop it on Comixology.  It's public domain so if you want a copy you can buy it on Amazon.

----------


## Crossfist

Is the WW3 story collected in the 52 omnibus?

----------


## HuggyBear

> Is the WW3 story collected in the 52 omnibus?


Nope, just the main 52 issues.

----------


## Dr Hank

Good to hear all the feedback on Infinite Crisis. I wanted to wait until I read a bunch of Superman stuff before starting that but I might just dig in soon.

Really liking the Man of Steel trades though, despite the limits of the production values of the trades themselves. Great stories and art, and I finally know how to pronounce Mr. Mxyzptlk! And Superman seems physically gigantic, compared to others, as portrayed by Byrne. Maybe that's always how he was, never read many Superman comics.

----------


## Balakin

> Sounds great.  I will pick this up next order. Of course I need to finish up Final Crisis first. Seems a great period for DC.


Final Crisis comes after 52. Also it's a very different animal so if you are not enjoying it I would still recommend pulling the trigger on 52. 
And if you want more I would recommend Blackest night (just the main event) and the follow up Brightest day, while not being as good as 52 (it was a bi weekly series) it's decent but there is another bi weekly follow up series: Justice League: Generation lost, that was very good too.

Also Gail Simone's Secret six that spun out of Infinite crisis.

----------


## RamblingMan

> Final Crisis comes after 52. Also it's a very different animal so if you are not enjoying it I would still recommend pulling the trigger on 52. 
> And if you want more I would recommend Blackest night (just the main event) and the follow up Brightest day, while not being as good as 52 (it was a bi weekly series) it's decent but there is another bi weekly follow up series: Justice League: Generation lost, that was very good too.
> 
> Also Gail Simone's Secret six that spun out of Infinite crisis.


Thanks.  I am about 450 pages into Infinite Crisis and really liking it. I'm picking up 52 now that I know what it is (and really like the concept and universe the more I get into it).  I was already planning on picking up Final Crisis this fall.  Is the necessary part of Blackest Night in Green Lantern or are their other necessary tie ins? 
In other sad news I read the last issue of Lucifer.   Excellent.   The ending was really good.  Not everyone can create a satisfying ending but I felt Lucifer did a great job both building up the stories and finishing them off.

----------


## poolovision

> Final Crisis comes after 52. Also it's a very different animal so if you are not enjoying it I would still recommend pulling the trigger on 52. 
> And if you want more I would recommend Blackest night (just the main event) and the follow up Brightest day, while not being as good as 52 (it was a bi weekly series) it's decent but there is another bi weekly follow up series: Justice League: Generation lost, that was very good too.
> 
> Also Gail Simone's Secret six that spun out of Infinite crisis.


Oh man ... those Simone trades are still on my amazon wishlist. I really enjoyed the mini in the IC Omnibus but these book sseem to fall in and out of my basket all the time.

----------


## Balakin

> Thanks.  I am about 450 pages into Infinite Crisis and really liking it. I'm picking up 52 now that I know what it is (and really like the concept and universe the more I get into it).  I was already planning on picking up Final Crisis this fall.  Is the necessary part of Blackest Night in Green Lantern or are their other necessary tie ins? 
> In other sad news I read the last issue of Lucifer.   Excellent.   The ending was really good.  Not everyone can create a satisfying ending but I felt Lucifer did a great job both building up the stories and finishing them off.


So glad you've enjoyed Lucifer!
As for Blackest night I was wrong in my comment before, you need the main mini and the Green Lanter/GLC issues. I'm pretty sure the GL omnibus collects everything you need. But you might just be fine with the main event trade or hc. I've only read the event when it came out (still cursing myself not getting the absolute when it was readily available) so I'm not 100% confident.
What you definitely don't need is all the other tie ins (Batman, Superman, Jsa etc)

----------


## RamblingMan

> So glad you've enjoyed Lucifer!
> As for Blackest night I was wrong in my comment before, you need the main mini and the Green Lanter/GLC issues. I'm pretty sure the GL omnibus collects everything you need. But you might just be fine with the main event trade or hc. I've only read the event when it came out (still cursing myself not getting the absolute when it was readily available) so I'm not 100% confident.
> What you definitely don't need is all the other tie ins (Batman, Superman, Jsa etc)


Loved Lucifer.   I will read it again at some point.  I have the Green Lantern Omnibus' which looks to have the same contents as the Absolute (which you should've bought!) so it looks like I am fine for that.  I was actually part way through the second omnibus a while ago and then onto something else meaning to go back to it but than other reading got in the way (which tends to happen often).  I don't think I had gotten to anything in blackest night except maybe some build up.  I will go back to that after reading some other events first.   Thanks again!

----------


## Graphic Autist

I finished the Infinite Crisis Omnibus today. A little over 1400 pages within four days is a record for me.

I enjoyed it, but possibly not as much as most here. This is one of the few post-90s books I own. Im not shooting for a huge collection, so I try and keep my purchases to select Silver and Bronze Age books for the most part. It was a good story, and I never got bored with it. Ill look into seeing if I can read 52 digitally...if not, I will buy the two big trades that are available containing the entire run.

Thanks to everyone recommending Infinite Crisis.

----------


## RamblingMan

> I finished the Infinite Crisis Omnibus today. A little over 1400 pages within four days is a record for me.
> 
> I enjoyed it, but possibly not as much as most here. This is one of the few post-90s books I own. I’m not shooting for a huge collection, so I try and keep my purchases to select Silver and Bronze Age books for the most part. It was a good story, and I never got bored with it. I’ll look into seeing if I can read 52 digitally...if not, I will buy the two big trades that are available containing the entire run.
> 
> Thanks to everyone recommending Infinite Crisis.


Thats a fast read! I ordered the 52 first trade. What are your favorite bronze/silver age titles?

----------


## Graphic Autist

> Thats a fast read! I ordered the 52 first trade. What are your favorite bronze/silver age titles?


Definitely Amazing Spidey...the first three SA omnis are among my three favorite books. John Byrne’s run on the FF is also top-notch in my opinion. I also love my Simonson Thor Omnibus, and the Claremont/Byrne run on Uncanny X-Men covered in the first two Uncanny X-Men omnis.

I think there have been many great comics done in the modern-age as well...as I said, I usually prefer those to be digital so as not to wind up with so many books. I imagine I’ll have to move again some day, ha ha.

----------


## RamblingMan

> Definitely Amazing Spidey...the first three SA omnis are among my three favorite books. John Byrne’s run on the FF is also top-notch in my opinion. I also love my Simonson Thor Omnibus, and the Claremont/Byrne run on Uncanny X-Men covered in the first two Uncanny X-Men omnis.
> 
> I think there have been many great comics done in the modern-age as well...as I said, I usually prefer those to be digital so as not to wind up with so many books. I imagine I’ll have to move again some day, ha ha.


Great stuff. I tend to rotate between newer/older comics day to day so right now i have ASM 2 on my night stand. Infinite Crisis is just too jumbo to read in bed. Next up after after ASM, it is time to crack open Captain America 2. I think I will go digital for some stuff in the future I only want to check out.

----------


## Graphic Autist

> Great stuff. I tend to rotate between newer/older comics day to day so right now i have ASM 2 on my night stand. Infinite Crisis is just too jumbo to read in bed.


ASM V2 is the one I like best out of the first three. As much as I appreciate Ditko, Romita was my preferred artist.

And I agree about books in bed...most omnis are too big for that. If Im in bed reading comics its usually a TPB or a digital comic on my iPad.

----------


## Orion

Bed is the perfect place for omnibuses. If you're in a chair you have to have them in your lap, whereas in bed they can lay completely open beside you.

----------


## Graphic Autist

> Bed is the perfect place for omnibuses. If you're in a chair you have to have them in your lap, whereas in bed they can lay completely open beside you.


Doesn’t work for me.

----------


## Gurz

> Bed is the perfect place for omnibuses. If you're in a chair you have to have them in your lap, whereas in bed they can lay completely open beside you.


I agree, i always read my omnibuses lying on my bed. It's the best.  :Smile:

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> I agree, i always read my omnibuses lying on my bed. It's the best.


Yeah, that works for me too. Although, I sometimes like to sit on an easy armchair with my feet on a pouffet. I become an easy target for our cats then also as they like to make themselves  comfortable on my legs.

----------


## Balakin

> Great stuff. I tend to rotate between newer/older comics day to day so right now i have ASM 2 on my night stand. Infinite Crisis is just too jumbo to read in bed. Next up after after ASM, it is time to crack open Captain America 2. I think I will go digital for some stuff in the future I only want to check out.


If you don't mind another recommendation from me, this time for an older series, I highly enjoyed the bronze age Iron man series. The Michelinie stuff is great, there are some filler issues here and there but over all it's a really fun run but the O'neill stuff after that might be a tighter reading experience (and maybe a bit less wordy). Bit I really enjoyed both runs (haven't read all of the O'neill epics yet) and would recommend it to fans of older series.

----------


## RamblingMan

> If you don't mind another recommendation from me, this time for an older series, I highly enjoyed the bronze age Iron man series. The Michelinie stuff is great, there are some filler issues here and there but over all it's a really fun run but the O'neill stuff after that might be a tighter reading experience (and maybe a bit less wordy). Bit I really enjoyed both runs (haven't read all of the O'neill epics yet) and would recommend it to fans of older series.


I am always open to recommendations! I see Epics 10/11 have a chunk of the ONeill material. Maybe I should start with that than and then go into the Michelinie later stuff?

----------


## ShooCat

> Bed is the perfect place for omnibuses.





> I agree, i always read my omnibuses lying on my bed. It's the best.





> Yeah, that works for me too.


Same here.

----------


## Graphic Autist

Back and neck issues...plus, Im old.

----------


## Graphic Autist

> I sometimes like to sit on an easy armchair with my feet on a pouffet. I become an easy target for our cats then also as they like to make themselves  comfortable on my legs.


Thats what works best for me. And I also own a cat.

----------


## The Cheat

I'm glad the Infinite Crisis omni has the covers in the right places, but I wish they'd identify the issues somehow. Ideally I'd love it if they reprinted the covers exactly as was, but I can understand why some people would prefer to see the unblemished art. At least print the issue # on the next page with the story title and creator credits though.

----------


## SJNeal

^ ^ ^ 

Agreed.  I always prefer my covers reprinted at the front of the issue, as it originally appeared.  

The absolute worst was in the early 00's, when DC trades would reprint the covers not only in the back of the book, but as thumbnails with 4-5 tiny images per page!

----------


## tv horror

> Same here.


I wait until the other half is sleeping and then put the omnibus on her back. :Wink:

----------


## tv horror

I wonder could someone help me with a query, I have been looking everywhere for the House of mystery omnibus and the DC showcase House of secrets volume 3 were these published and where can they be found, thanks.

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## tv horror

> I believe the "House of Mystery omnibus" is out in January & "DC showcase House of secrets volume 3" might not have been released or is cancelled.


Thank you Joe for the info I can call the hounds off now. I love the collected horror editions but it is very hard to find out what is coming out in the near future from any of the publishers.

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Crossfist

I hope we don't have to wait until 2020 to complete the Morrison Batman omnis

----------


## Captain Craig

> I hope we don't have to wait until 2020 to complete the Morrison Batman omnis


Well, DC has solicited data for the first 3 months of 2019. Plenty of time but even still 2020 is very close and DC has to allot for other collections.

----------


## Orion

> I'm glad the Infinite Crisis omni has the covers in the right places, but I wish they'd identify the issues somehow. Ideally I'd love it if they reprinted the covers exactly as was, but I can understand why some people would prefer to see the unblemished art. At least print the issue # on the next page with the story title and creator credits though.


Yes it's absurd that there is no table of contents for this omnibus.

----------


## soundsci

Anyone have recommendations for gold or silver age omnibus volumes for someone who hasn’t read much from those eras. I do have the Doom Patrol silver age omnibus but struggled through it and gave up 1/3 of the way through. But the idea of cheesy or fun Batman/Superman/JLA stories does intrigue me.

----------


## RamblingMan

> Anyone have recommendations for gold or silver age omnibus volumes for someone who hasn’t read much from those eras. I do have the Doom Patrol silver age omnibus but struggled through it and gave up 1/3 of the way through. But the idea of cheesy or fun Batman/Superman/JLA stories does intrigue me.


You should download some issues before buying anything else or check out the trades. A lot of the golden/silver age stuff is in trade format. For silver age , I have read chunks of Flash, Doom Patrol (which I found pretty decent), Green Lantern and Adam strange. I have only read a handful of Batman/Supeman silver age so cant comment too much except that they were sort of silly. The Flash is the best of the bunch although I must add that anything to do with Wally West in the silver age is not as interesting as he usually deals with lesser crimes. Green Lantern while having high points would be at my bottom.

----------


## My Two Cents

I got volume 1 of Silver Age Green Lantern omnibus and volume 3 of Silver Age Flash omnibus and both are difficult to take seriously.
I doubt I will ever finish either or that I will buy any more volumes.
For me (and in all honesty) there are to many other books from the past forty years I would rather be reading and so can only
give these and other Silver Age stories a few minutes every now and than.
I can read a modern story even if my mind is not in it, but with Silver Age, and some Bronze, I need to be focused or else the many
words and editorial descriptions become a blur.
Silver Age Justice League of America is cringe worthy while Bronze Age Justice League Of America is actually fun.

----------


## Vilynne

> Yeah, that works for me too. Although, I sometimes like to sit on an easy armchair with my feet on a pouffet. I become an easy target for our cats then also as they like to make themselves  comfortable on my legs.


You're all doing it wrong! Youre supposed to raise and lower your omni with one arm. So then you can get pumped and muscular, while you read.

In a seriousness, it does hurt my neck.

----------


## gurkle

> Anyone have recommendations for gold or silver age omnibus volumes for someone who hasnt read much from those eras. I do have the Doom Patrol silver age omnibus but struggled through it and gave up 1/3 of the way through. But the idea of cheesy or fun Batman/Superman/JLA stories does intrigue me.


I'd recommend Bob Haney's _The Brave and the Bold_, which is being collected in two Bronze Age omnibus collections (one out now, one out soon). 

Haney's stories are completely insane; he didn't care about continuity and wrote all the Batman team-up stories with no regard for the way any other character was being written anywhere else; and he did the weirdest stories, like Batman selling his soul to Hitler and a bad guy threatening to kill the artist of the story unless he makes Batman lose. But the stories are fun because they're so crazy, and they have a lot of good art from Neal Adams and then, for most of the run, with Jim Aparo doing probably his best work.

So it's Silver Age style insanity with more sophisticated Bronze Age art.

----------


## Graphic Autist

> I'd recommend Bob Haney's _The Brave and the Bold_, which is being collected in two Bronze Age omnibus collections (one out now, one out soon). 
> 
> Batman selling his soul to Hitler


I need to read this.

----------


## Russ840

So I am sure this has been talk about to death so sorry to flog the dead horse.

What do you guys think would be collected in a Morrison JLA omnibus or two if we get them and what should be the mapping ?

----------


## RamblingMan

> I'd recommend Bob Haney's _The Brave and the Bold_, which is being collected in two Bronze Age omnibus collections (one out now, one out soon). 
> 
> Haney's stories are completely insane; he didn't care about continuity and wrote all the Batman team-up stories with no regard for the way any other character was being written anywhere else; and he did the weirdest stories, like Batman selling his soul to Hitler and a bad guy threatening to kill the artist of the story unless he makes Batman lose. But the stories are fun because they're so crazy, and they have a lot of good art from Neal Adams and then, for most of the run, with Jim Aparo doing probably his best work.
> 
> So it's Silver Age style insanity with more sophisticated Bronze Age art.


I like Brave and the Bold a lot.  I have the first volume and the second on pre-order.  Great stuff. It takes a few issues to pick up as the first few feel more like straight up silver age which for Batman is not a good thing for me.  It does smooth over into bronze age material. The only downside is that it just makes me want a proper bronze age Batman omnibus all the more.

----------


## Captain Craig

> I got volume 1 of Silver Age Green Lantern omnibus and volume 3 of Silver Age Flash omnibus and both are difficult to take seriously.
> I doubt I will ever finish either or that I will buy any more volumes.
> For me (and in all honesty) there are to many other books from the past forty years I would rather be reading and so can only
> give these and other Silver Age stories a few minutes every now and than.
> I can read a modern story even if my mind is not in it, but with Silver Age, and some Bronze, I need to be focused or else the many
> words and editorial descriptions become a blur.
> Silver Age Justice League of America is cringe worthy while Bronze Age Justice League Of America is actually fun.


They aren't for everyone. Modern scripting is less wordy. Some of that is due to the era and target audience.
You get props for trying another era at least.

----------


## slop101

Morrison's Batman omni is out of stock again.

What's the deal with this thing? I've never seen a book go out of stock so soon, and so frequently - even similarly popular titles.

----------


## AstonishingXMan

DC 52 Vol.1 and Vol.2 (the 52 issue weekly series) was re-released in 26 issue TPB in 2016.  

Any word on these?  Are they glossy paperstock?  They seem like a lot of pages (26 issues) for a DC TPB and quality paper.

Thanks!

----------


## RamblingMan

> DC 52 Vol.1 and Vol.2 (the 52 issue weekly series) was re-released in 26 issue TPB in 2016.  
> 
> Any word on these?  Are they glossy paperstock?  They seem like a lot of pages (26 issues) for a DC TPB and quality paper.
> 
> Thanks!


I just got volume 1 in an order the other day. Decent glossy paper and its the exact thickness of a Marvel epic I compared it with.
I find very thin glossy paper will go instantly wavy when it comes into my house (and will flatten out later). The 52 volume didnt go wavy at all.

----------


## My Two Cents

Got Batman by Doug Moench and Kelley Jones today.  It is a very nice book
Nice glossy paper with colors that jump out. I read the first story and enjoyed it
very much.

----------


## Orion

> DC 52 Vol.1 and Vol.2 (the 52 issue weekly series) was re-released in 26 issue TPB in 2016.  
> 
> Any word on these?  Are they glossy paperstock?  They seem like a lot of pages (26 issues) for a DC TPB and quality paper.
> 
> Thanks!


For 52 you want to stick with the original 4-volume tpb's over the omnibus or the newer 2 volume tpb's (because DC collected editions dept is incompetent).

----------


## Hellboydce

Probably been asked before but which out of Tomasi and Synders Batman runs are thought of as the best? Or do they both have their moments

----------


## My Two Cents

I enjoyed Scott Snyder's Detective Comics run the most.
I don't think Scott is top tier when it comes to building a story and hitting the landing,
but I do feel he among the small elite when it comes to solid character writing. 
He draws you into the story and than you look forward to the next and again you
are drawn in and than again and again, until you reflect on what has come before and where
the story stands and suddenly realize nowhere, that everything is just puffing up book
after book to fill a trade and the ending will never be worthy of the long wait.

----------


## Crossfist

> For 52 you want to stick with the original 4-volume tpb's over the omnibus or the newer 2 volume tpb's (because DC collected editions dept is incompetent).


What's wrong with the omnibus?

----------


## Balakin

> Probably been asked before but which out of Tomasi and Synders Batman runs are thought of as the best? Or do they both have their moments


I prefer Tomasi but since you are ready to take a flamethrower to your collection I don't think I would recommend that. 
I genuinely really liked his B&R omnibus outside of a couple of issues that were either annuals or tie ins to other events and also (I've mentioned this before so sorry if I'm repetitive) I think his plans got screwed over by Morrison's Batman INC. 
But the tone, storytelling and character portrayals were really entertaining to me.
Buuuuut, I really like Morrison's Batman too and I know you didn't care for that.


Off topic: have you maybe thought of stepping away from the hobby for a moth or two? Maybe you've just need some space and then come back and see how you really feel?

----------


## Balakin

> What's wrong with the omnibus?


it doesn't have the extras the 4 trades had. I'm usually not that interested in extras but in 52 they had comments from the writers about the development of the series and they are really interesting. I understand the exclusion from the omnibus, that books is thick enough as it is but they really should have added them to the 2 new chunky trades.

----------


## Hellboydce

> Off topic: have you maybe thought of stepping away from the hobby for a moth or two? Maybe you've just need some space and then come back and see how you really feel?


Trouble is I have a massive backlog of stuff to get through, I think I just want a clear out, still enjoying some stuff, the last James Bond book, just started Grendel vs The Shadow, man i fuckin love the Shadow, maybe it’s just Superhero stuff I’m bored with

----------


## RamblingMan

I like both Tomasi and Snyder and think they are both decent Batman runs. I felt Snyders run sort of fell off a bit after Death of the Family although I still enjoyed what came after. Like going from A grade material early on to B grade the rest of the way.

----------


## RamblingMan

> Trouble is I have a massive backlog of stuff to get through, I think I just want a clear out, still enjoying some stuff, the last James Bond book, just started Grendel vs The Shadow, man i fuckin love the Shadow, maybe it’s just Superhero stuff I’m bored with


Tastes change over time. I used to love Jimi Hendrix. Now I never listen to him. You may want to take a break before you clear out stuff.

----------


## Balakin

> Trouble is I have a massive backlog of stuff to get through, I think I just want a clear out, still enjoying some stuff, the last James Bond book, just started Grendel vs The Shadow, man i fuckin love the Shadow, maybe it’s just Superhero stuff I’m bored with


Are you hurting for money? If not why not just wait and get back to that backlog later?
I think your current mood influences your reading experience. I have periods like this too.
But I agree the Shadow is awesome especially written by Wagner. Sadly there aren't many great series with him.

----------


## Orion

> Trouble is I have a massive backlog of stuff to get through, I think I just want a clear out, still enjoying some stuff, the last James Bond book, just started Grendel vs The Shadow, man i fuckin love the Shadow, maybe it’s just Superhero stuff I’m bored with


Grendel vs Shadow is a return to form for Wagner...his best book in years.

----------


## Hellboydce

> Grendel vs Shadow is a return to form for Wagner...his best book in years.


What’s his Green Hornet and Zorro like?

----------


## Orion

> What’s his Green Hornet and Zorro like?


Zorro was not very good at all. Never got around to Green Hornet.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

DC's Omnibus and Absolute sales in July 2018:

Batman By Grant Morrison Omnibus Vol. 1 - 1,767
Ex Machina: The Complete Series Omnibus  661
Flash: The Silver Age Omnibus Vol. 3  628
Absolute Sandman Overture  314
New Teen Titans Omnibus Vol. 3 (New Edition)  279
Absolute Authority Vol. 2 (New Edition) - 266

----------


## Rimmer

> DC's Omnibus and Absolute sales in July 2018:
> 
> Batman By Grant Morrison Omnibus Vol. 1 - 1,767
> Ex Machina: The Complete Series Omnibus – 661
> Flash: The Silver Age Omnibus Vol. 3 – 628
> Absolute Sandman Overture – 314
> New Teen Titans Omnibus Vol. 3 (New Edition) – 279
> Absolute Authority Vol. 2 (New Edition) - 266


When did NTT vol 3 come out?  end of month?  Cuz that number seems really low.  I realize it's a reprint, but still.  At least I know I'm one of those 279, I suppose.  ;-)

And pardon so many questions, but is the Flash SA vol 3 - is that a good number for this kind of book?  I've been getting all of these SA/BA omnis from DC, but I 100% realize these are not everyone's cup of tea (ala Morrison Batman apparently is!) so just curious if that's a "safe" number or a worrisome number.

thanks!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> When did NTT vol 3 come out?  end of month?  Cuz that number seems really low.  I realize it's a reprint, but still.  At least I know I'm one of those 279, I suppose.  ;-)
> 
> And pardon so many questions, but is the Flash SA vol 3 - is that a good number for this kind of book?  I've been getting all of these SA/BA omnis from DC, but I 100% realize these are not everyone's cup of tea (ala Morrison Batman apparently is!) so just curious if that's a "safe" number or a worrisome number.
> 
> thanks!


NTT Vol. 3 Omni had a release date of 24 July.

628 is an ok-ish number for a SA Omni.

----------


## Captain Craig

I had the same thought on Flash Silver Age vol.3

Does that complete the Silver Age material for him or would there be a fourth volume?

----------


## Rimmer

> I had the same thought on Flash Silver Age vol.3
> 
> Does that complete the Silver Age material for him or would there be a fourth volume?


I'm no expert personally, but I was told on another message board when I asked that question, that now both Flash and GL are done with Silver Ages.  Bring on the Bronze age in 2019!

----------


## soundsci

I'm so torn on the Seven Soldiers omni. On one hand, I love most of anything Grant Morrison writes. On the other, I know next to nothing about most of these characters or what the series is about in general.

----------


## Mormegil

Is there any word on a Silver Age Hawkman omnibus? Or the thick SA trades like they're doing with the other lines. 

I'm surprised they're bringing out Adam Strange Silver Age Trades so soon after the omnibus.

----------


## Balakin

> I'm so torn on the Seven Soldiers omni. On one hand, I love most of anything Grant Morrison writes. On the other, I know next to nothing about most of these characters or what the series is about in general.


I don't think you need any prior knowledge about these characters to enjoy the series. 
As for what it's about**: it's the greatest team that never was! 7 miniseries that add up to a bigger whole. Each is about one of the team members but it's not really a team. A unique experiment with the format and I think if you like Morrison you won't be disappointed.

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> I don't think you need any prior knowledge about these characters to enjoy the series. 
> As for what it's about**: it's the greatest team that never was! 7 miniseries that add up to a bigger whole. Each is about one of the team members but it's not really a team. A unique experiment with the format and I think if you like Morrison you won't be disappointed.


I've been waiting on an omnibus for this storyline since I've heard a lot of praise about it. I'm looking forward to receiving it from IST!

----------


## TomSlick

> I don't think you need any prior knowledge about these characters to enjoy the series. 
> As for what it's about**: it's the greatest team that never was! 7 miniseries that add up to a bigger whole. Each is about one of the team members but it's not really a team. A unique experiment with the format and I think if you like Morrison you won't be disappointed.





> I've been waiting on an omnibus for this storyline since I've heard a lot of praise about it. I'm looking forward to receiving it from IST!



I read this in floppies when it came out years ago. I don't remember much other than some of it was really good. I ordered my copy from IST today.

----------


## Crossfist

Is Amazon usually a good way to gauge when a boom is about to go out of print?

----------


## JAG2045

for those wondering about this weeks Batman: Caped Crusader vol 1 the contents are-

 Batman 417-425 & 430-431
 Batman Annual 12
 Who's Who '87 profiles for Jason Todd, Commissioner Gordon, KGBeast & the Joker

Meaning that as per the solicit "Death in the Family is skipped", so Jason is fine in 425 and the next issue Batman is acting solemn over his death, where is the logic in skipping this exactly?

----------


## RamblingMan

> Is Amazon usually a good way to gauge when a boom is about to go out of print?


I sometimes track Amazon.ca and Amazon.com. If it is out of stock in one, its likely time to buy.  It may be a while yet or it might sell out in a week.  You will see often "more on the way" when something is getting low.  I have seen a few times when it gets down to zero that no more is actually on the way. Most often though it will go on a long time getting new stock.  It seems these days that popular books (Certain omnibus or MMW volumes) sell out in about a year. Seems more a Marvel thing for some reason. Not sure if they simply sell a lot more or if they print less.
I also use this forum. It was pointed out that Amazon had sold out of Avengers by Hickman 1 so I made sure to buy where available.

----------


## Rimmer

> Is there any word on a Silver Age Hawkman omnibus? Or the thick SA trades like they're doing with the other lines. 
> 
> I'm surprised they're bringing out Adam Strange Silver Age Trades so soon after the omnibus.


No word on any 'new' lines, like SA Hawkman.  Sorry.  And if they continue to follow former precedent, they release an omni first, and then later release the thick trades. 
I'm not sure the exact dates, but they recently released Doom patrol trade vol 1, and upcoming Adam Strange vol 1; I'm not sure the release date of the trade compared to the omnibus release - not sure if we can gleam anything from that or not.  They might just want to get the trades out to market faster, I dunno.

----------


## Mormegil

> No word on any 'new' lines, like SA Hawkman.  Sorry.  And if they continue to follow former precedent, they release an omni first, and then later release the thick trades. 
> I'm not sure the exact dates, but they recently released Doom patrol trade vol 1, and upcoming Adam Strange vol 1; I'm not sure the release date of the trade compared to the omnibus release - not sure if we can gleam anything from that or not.  They might just want to get the trades out to market faster, I dunno.


Thank you. I was trying to see if I needed to ask my local library to hunt down a copy of the Hawkman Archives vol. 1 (they were able to get the first two Adam Strange volumes) or wait until the trade was released. DC has been really good over the past year about putting their trade paperbacks on Hoopla Digital. Both The Demon and Peter David's Aquaman were put on the app the same week they released. 

But they don't seem to do that with the omnibus.

----------


## slop101

Well, I just ordered the Morrison Batman Omni from amazon because _In-Stock_-trades couldn't keep the damn thing _in stock_. (same price and free shipping, so no biggie)

----------


## SJNeal

> for those wondering about this weeks Batman: Caped Crusader vol 1 the contents are-
> 
>  Batman 417-425 & 430-431
>  Batman Annual 12
>  Who's Who '87 profiles for Jason Todd, Commissioner Gordon, KGBeast & the Joker
> 
> *Meaning that as per the solicit "Death in the Family is skipped", so Jason is fine in 425 and the next issue Batman is acting solemn over his death, where is the logic in skipping this exactly?*


They might've figured since it's been collected so many times already, anyone interested in this book probably already has it in some format or another.  

The completionist in me is totally bothered, but on the other hand at lease I can pick this up knowing it's not a double dip...

----------


## Master Destructo

> for those wondering about this weeks Batman: Caped Crusader vol 1 the contents are-
> 
>  Batman 417-425 & 430-431
>  Batman Annual 12
>  Who's Who '87 profiles for Jason Todd, Commissioner Gordon, KGBeast & the Joker
> 
> Meaning that as per the solicit "Death in the Family is skipped", so Jason is fine in 425 and the next issue Batman is acting solemn over his death, where is the logic in skipping this exactly?


I would assume we'll see a OHC Deluxe edition of Death in the Family eventually. Later this year will be the 30th anniversary. The last issue came out in 1989, so I suppose they could still do a 30th anniversary edition sometime in  2019.

----------


## JJ87

I went back several pages and found nothing, so I apologize if this was asked before:
Do you think the Batman/Elmer Fudd one shot will be collected in one of the Batman by King deluxe editions, or do you believe it's unlikely?

----------


## VanWinkle

> I'm so torn on the Seven Soldiers omni. On one hand, I love most of anything Grant Morrison writes. On the other, I know next to nothing about most of these characters or what the series is about in general.


That's the point of the book. Morrison says in the introduction that he wanted to take and make a team out of characters hardly anybody knew or cared about.

----------


## slop101

> I would assume we'll see a OHC Deluxe edition of Death in the Family eventually. Later this year will be the 30th anniversary. The last issue came out in 1989, so I suppose they could still do a 30th anniversary edition sometime in  2019.


Ugh. 30 freaking years already? I remember buying those issues (one of the first truly hyped comic book stories ever) at the local comic shop (long gone now). I was in high school, but still, man, so long ago!

----------


## RickyMeister

For people who have the watchmen deluxe edition, whats the binding like? Are they sewn or glued and there a eyehole does the pages lay flat on the spine? Thanks

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> Well, I just ordered the Morrison Batman Omni from amazon because _In-Stock_-trades couldn't keep the damn thing _in stock_. (same price and free shipping, so no biggie)


IST even had a 1-copy per customer limit for the Morrison Batman omnibus when I ordered it. I guess there was high demand and they were selling out too quickly.

----------


## RickyMeister

When looking at the omnibus for super sons i noticed that this listing for super sons deluxe collecting 1-12, i hope they are not going to cancel the omnibus for deluxe editions unless it to include the adventures of the super sons series.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Super-Sons-...rds=Super+sons

----------


## 2nd line g

What DC Rebirth titles are available in Deluxe Hardcover?

----------


## gurkle

> That's the point of the book. Morrison says in the introduction that he wanted to take and make a team out of characters hardly anybody knew or cared about.


I find Zatanna kind of an odd fit in the series for just that reason. She's not a super star but she seems like one compared to the rest of the lineup. 

It didn't surprise me to learn that Morrison originally pitched a more obscure magic character, the Enchantress.

*Adding:* By the way, to get back to my usual subject, the _Seven Soldiers_ omnibus does not restore the credits the way the Morrison _Batman_ omnibus did. Instead it has all the credits and titles in the table of contents at the beginning.

It seems kind of arbitrary which reprints have credits and which don't, my favorite example being that the original hardcover of _Final Crisis_ has the credits but all subsequent versions (that I've seen anyway) do not. I hope at least the other Morrison Batmen will have them.

----------


## pch3727

> I went back several pages and found nothing, so I apologize if this was asked before:
> Do you think the Batman/Elmer Fudd one shot will be collected in one of the Batman by King deluxe editions, or do you believe it's unlikely?


I think this is unlikely to happen. That one shot has nothing to do with King's main story. However, you never know..

----------


## JJ87

> I think this is unlikely to happen. That one shot has nothing to do with King's main story. However, you never know..


I was okay with it being skipped until I got to *SPOILER* _Porky_'s appearance in #50, and now I'd kinda like to see it collected in Book 4 right before the Booster Gold story, or right at the beginning of the hardcover.

----------


## VanWinkle

> When looking at the omnibus for super sons i noticed that this listing for super sons deluxe collecting 1-12, i hope they are not going to cancel the omnibus for deluxe editions unless it to include the adventures of the super sons series.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Super-Sons-...rds=Super+sons


That is an old listing that Amazon UK hasn't deleted. Please don't go by their info. They have plenty of old canceled stuff still listed. Use Amazon US for better accuracy (and then you can actually buy the stuff on Amazon UK).




> What DC Rebirth titles are available in Deluxe Hardcover?


Batman
Detective Comics
Flash
Harley Quinn
Justice League of America (this deluxe edition line seems to have been canceled after the first volume)
Justice League
Nightwing
Suicide Squad
Superman
Action Comics
Wonder Woman

Green Arrow is coming in October.

----------


## Vilynne

> I don't think you need any prior knowledge about these characters to enjoy the series. 
> As for what it's about**: it's the greatest team that never was! 7 miniseries that add up to a bigger whole. Each is about one of the team members but it's not really a team. A unique experiment with the format and I think if you like Morrison you won't be disappointed.


I think i've read the series twice and i still don't get it

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Balakin

> I think i've read the series twice and i still don't get it


which part in particular? The only part I'm confused about is Mr Miracle but that to me is the weakest link and it had more to do with setting up Final Crisis then 7SoV. Also the art is not that great on it which made it harder to care for me.

----------


## pablo01

> Speaking of the Super-Sons omni, the rrp dropped back down from £60 to £40, so with the 35% off, it's £26 at the moment on Amazon.


EDITED

thanks for the info!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> IST even had a 1-copy per customer limit for the Morrison Batman omnibus when I ordered it. I guess there was high demand and they were selling out too quickly.


Amazon.co.uk had Morrison's Batman Omnibus go out of stock the day of release, but I think quite a lot of people had preordered it (£39) and enough of them (I was one of them) queried customer service when they were getting new copies in, and they eventually did and it is now readily available. 

Avengers Hickman Vol. 2 Omnibus was another one that was out of stock on amazon.co.uk on the day of release and remains so to this day but is available everywhere else. Strange.

I wonder why IST don't/can't get any more copies of the Morrison Omnibus?

----------


## Vilynne

> which part in particular? The only part I'm confused about is Mr Miracle but that to me is the weakest link and it had more to do with setting up Final Crisis then 7SoV. Also the art is not that great on it which made it harder to care for me.


Agreed! But over I suppose. I need to give it another try, but I'm always out of it and mildly bored before I even get to the next series of issues.

----------


## TomSlick

> IST even had a 1-copy per customer limit for the Morrison Batman omnibus when I ordered it. I guess there was high demand and they were selling out too quickly.


I can't even find it on their website. Useless search system. Do you have a link?

----------


## Starro

> What DC Rebirth titles are available in Deluxe Hardcover?


Superman, Action Comics, Batman, Detective Comics, Wonder Woman, The Flash, Justice League, Nightwing, Suicide Squad, Harley Quinn and Green Arrow.

_Edit:_ oops, I didn't realize VanWinkle had already answered your question, not to mention I completely forgot about Justice League of America, probably because a second volume never got solicited. I wonder how long the other Deluxe HC lines will keep going.

----------


## RickyMeister

Aquaman issues 25-30 are also getting a deluxe.

https://www.amazon.com/Aquaman-Delux...deluxe+edition

----------


## QComix

> I can't even find it on their website. Useless search system. Do you have a link?


Yeah, IST search system doesn't show OOS books in the results. https://www.instocktrades.com/TP/DC/...L-01/FEB180294

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> I can't even find it on their website. Useless search system. Do you have a link?


I think they take it out of their search results when they no longer have it in stock and aren't able to get more copies.....I couldn't find it via their search feature, but I did find the link in my order history: 

https://www.instocktrades.com/TP/DC/...mer)/FEB180294


edit: Oops....I left my browser open for 10-15 minutes before reading it and didn't see QComix's response before posting mine.

----------


## Rimmer

> I think they take it out of their search results when they no longer have it in stock and aren't able to get more copies.....I couldn't find it via their search feature, but I did find the link in my order history: 
> 
> https://www.instocktrades.com/TP/DC/...mer)/FEB180294
> 
> 
> edit: Oops....I left my browser open for 10-15 minutes before reading it and didn't see QComix's response before posting mine.


Yeah, I'm torn on this.  On one hand, if it's not there, then it's out of stock, fine.  On the other hand, you wonder, "is it there and I'm just not seeing it?"
But compared to CGN, which lists everything since the dawn of time, and it feels like 80% of everything is listed as "out of stock"; it almost feels like a tease when you see it and then realize you can't have it.
So I'm not sure which is better...

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Yeah, I'm torn on this.  On one hand, if it's not there, then it's out of stock, fine.  On the other hand, you wonder, "is it there and I'm just not seeing it?"
> But compared to CGN, which lists everything since the dawn of time, and it feels like 80% of everything is listed as "out of stock"; it almost feels like a tease when you see it and then realize you can't have it.
> So I'm not sure which is better...


It's definitely not there, and as I wrote earlier why can't IST get more copies in if amazon.com and Amazon.co.uk  have it?

----------


## RamblingMan

> It's definitely not there, and as I wrote earlier why can't IST get more copies in if amazon.com and Amazon.co.uk  have it?


Amazon may simply have that much more stock and there isn't a huge stock in a warehouse somewhere at the moment. I found the same thing with the War of Kings omnibus. On the other hand, IST seems to have stock of some MMW volumes long after they are out of stock on Amazon etc

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Hellboydce

Is the Final Crisis omni worth getting if I already have the Absolute (can always sell it) or are all the tie-ins mostly fluff?

----------


## Balakin

> Is the Final Crisis omni worth getting if I already have the Absolute (can always sell it) or are all the tie-ins mostly fluff?


Fluff. Absolute is fine in my opinion. Most people point to the Legion of 3 worlds story as being a worthy addition but you don't like Perez's art (weird, most people love him) and do you care about the Legion of Superheroes at all?

----------


## Hellboydce

> Fluff. Absolute is fine in my opinion. Most people point to the Legion of 3 worlds story as being a worthy addition but you don't like Perez's art (weird, most people love him) and do you care about the Legion of Superheroes at all?


The answer to that would be no, but as I have sold my Morrison Batman absolutes for some ok cash, I though I may get his batman omni as it (or subsequent vols) will put everything in the correct order and fill out the missing bits and I may even enjoy it this time, and if I could get the cost of the Crisis omni through selling the Absolute it may make sense to do that, as all those extra pages must add something to the story

----------


## TomSlick

> Yeah, IST search system doesn't show OOS books in the results. https://www.instocktrades.com/TP/DC/...L-01/FEB180294





> I think they take it out of their search results when they no longer have it in stock and aren't able to get more copies.....I couldn't find it via their search feature, but I did find the link in my order history: 
> 
> https://www.instocktrades.com/TP/DC/...mer)/FEB180294
> 
> 
> edit: Oops....I left my browser open for 10-15 minutes before reading it and didn't see QComix's response before posting mine.





> It's definitely not there, and as I wrote earlier why can't IST get more copies in if amazon.com and Amazon.co.uk  have it?



Thanks. When I couldn't find it I suspected it must have sold out but still. As much as I like IST, the website's search system is awful. 
I actually have a copy but thought I'd hook up a friend. Oh well. I'm sure there will be more soon.

----------


## Graphic Autist

> Fluff. Absolute is fine in my opinion. Most people point to the Legion of 3 worlds story as being a worthy addition but you don't like Perez's art (weird, most people love him) and do you care about the Legion of Superheroes at all?


I enjoyed the other stuff, but the main IC story in the Absolute is fine by itself. And I also was surprised to hear about your opinion on Perezs art, but we like what we like.

----------


## Graphic Autist

> Thanks. When I couldn't find it I suspected it must have sold out but still. As much as I like IST, the website's search system is awful. 
> I actually have a copy but thought I'd hook up a friend. Oh well. I'm sure there will be more soon.


In a way, I do like that when you search for books on IST they won’t list books they don’t carry. Why advertise a book you can’t sell?

A bit surprising they’d not be able to get more...this just came out less than two months ago.

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Is the Final Crisis omni worth getting if I already have the Absolute (can always sell it) or are all the tie-ins mostly fluff?


Fluff.  The omni has three basic components: (a) the stuff already in the Absolute edition, (b) stuff that is part of other ongoing storylines (Legion of 3 Worlds concludes the Geoff Johns Legion stories, Revelation is the next part of Rucka's Question/Batwoman stories, Rogues' Revenge ties up some Flash plot points to bridge the Bart series to the Barry one), and (c) tie-ins that are peripherally related to FC but don't really illuminate what the main story was about.  If you want to read some of the (b) stuff, I'd just get the individual collections as needed

----------


## ER Prest

> I was wondering if the Y: The last Man deluxes are worth picking up? Is it the kind of series to get an omni?


Yes. One of the first series that got me hooked into comics. 

It's not perfect, but it's really good. 

Getting an Omnibus of it is up in the air, we have the deluxes, but we also just got Absolutes of it, so who knows.

----------


## Balakin

> The answer to that would be no, but as I have sold my Morrison Batman absolutes for some ok cash, I though I may get his batman omni as it (or subsequent vols) will put everything in the correct order and fill out the missing bits and I may even enjoy it this time, and if I could get the cost of the Crisis omni through selling the Absolute it may make sense to do that, as all those extra pages must add something to the story


Morrison didn't really care about anyone else's story so anything he didn't write didn't add anything to either FC or his Batman. And everything else he wrote, including the Batman FC tie in are in the FC absolute. So if your goal is to get the full Morrison reading experience then you are still fine with just having the FC absolute (or the last version of the chunky trade).

----------


## Graphic Autist

I’m wondering the likelihood of a Volume 2 omnibus of Justice League International...

The first has a “1” on it, indicating the possibility of a second volume, but I have heard nothing in the nearly two years since the first was announced.

----------


## ER Prest

> I’m wondering the likelihood of a Volume 2 omnibus of Justice League International...
> 
> The first has a “1” on it, indicating the possibility of a second volume, but I have heard nothing in the nearly two years since the first was announced.


They seem to be on track to collect most of the main JLA in omnibus form, so I'm pretty optimistic we'll get a volume 2

----------


## My Two Cents

Has D C ever released Morrison's JLA in omnibus?
I know of the deluxe versions.
I hope to see it available soon.

----------


## JPAR

> Has D C ever released Morrison's JLA in omnibus?
> I know of the deluxe versions.
> I hope to see it available soon.


No omnibus.

----------


## Hush

> That is an old listing that Amazon UK hasn't deleted. Please don't go by their info. They have plenty of old canceled stuff still listed. Use Amazon US for better accuracy (and then you can actually buy the stuff on Amazon UK).
> 
> 
> 
> Batman
> Detective Comics
> Flash
> Harley Quinn
> Justice League of America (this deluxe edition line seems to have been canceled after the first volume)
> ...


Thank you for the list! I still hope we will get a Deluxe edition of the Deathstroke serie by Priest next year.

By the way is anyone familiar with the Legion of Superheroes? I just finished the Great Darkness Saga Deluxe and I loved it, is Legion of Super-Heroes: The Curse Deluxe as good?

Thanks,

----------


## VanWinkle

> Thank you for the list! I still hope we will get a Deluxe edition of the Deathstroke serie by Priest next year.
> 
> By the way is anyone familiar with the Legion of Superheroes? I just finished the Great Darkness Saga Deluxe and I loved it, is Legion of Super-Heroes: The Curse Deluxe as good?
> 
> Thanks,


I don't know if I'd say it's AS good, but I think you'll like it a lot. Continues on with great material.

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> Yeah, I'm torn on this.  On one hand, if it's not there, then it's out of stock, fine.  On the other hand, you wonder, "is it there and I'm just not seeing it?"
> But compared to CGN, which lists everything since the dawn of time, and it feels like 80% of everything is listed as "out of stock"; it almost feels like a tease when you see it and then realize you can't have it.
> So I'm not sure which is better...


They'll also immediately take it out of their top-ten listing. I first realized Morrison's Batman omnibus went out of stock when it disappeared off their ton top list. 

I like seeing what has sold well, but it makes sense to take it off as it prevents an influx of email queries as to why they can't order the book.

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> Thanks. When I couldn't find it I suspected it must have sold out but still. As much as I like IST, the website's search system is awful. 
> I actually have a copy but thought I'd hook up a friend. Oh well. I'm sure there will be more soon.


My only gripe with their search system is you can't search unreleased books (You have to browse through their "Coming Soon" catalog), and when you do find upcoming books you're interested in the price isn't listed.

----------


## Balakin

> Thank you. I ordered the first 2 today. B.K.V. just seems like a really consistent writer, but it's always good to hear the good word.
> 
> 
> 
> Balakin if I just read FC on comixology, can I just cruise on to the Batman Morrison stuff? Owning the omni isn't important to me, especially if the tie-ins don't matter.


the tie ins not written by Morrison don't matter but the ones by him do! So definitely read Superman beyond and Final crisis submit in the reading order they are in the collected editions. Also Final crisis itself comes after Batman RIP and there are 2 or three issues of Batman that are FC tie ins (not sure if they are in the first Batman omnibus since I don't have that. I'm keeping my deluxes)

----------


## Master Destructo

I wanted to mention that Brian Cronin is doing a new CBR Top 100 list. This is the first time he's done one for One-Shots and Graphic Novels. Voting ends August 31st. Here's a link:
https://www.cbr.com/vote-top-comic-b...raphic-novels/

----------


## doolittle

> By the way is anyone familiar with the Legion of Superheroes? I just finished the Great Darkness Saga Deluxe and I loved it, is Legion of Super-Heroes: The Curse Deluxe as good?


Dang, you mentioned those two Legion deluxe editions and it occurred to me that I'd like to own them as well.  That was a notion quickly dashed.  Great Darkness is about a brazillian dollars.

----------


## My Two Cents

> My only gripe with their search system is you can't search unreleased books (You have to browse through their "Coming Soon" catalog), and when you do find upcoming books you're interested in the price isn't listed.


The only thing I find fault with when it comes to IST  :Confused: 
I try to check out the last page of the up coming books each month so I can add the
books I want to my wish list. The bigger problem is when they are solicited by there publisher, each
book comes with a full detail of the contents and that is further up on with Diamond and than sites
like Amazon for pre-ordering. And yet for some reason (computer space?) In Stock Trades choses
to ignore all that and only gives full description of a book when they have it for sale  :EEK!: 

On second thought, (playing Devils advocate) maybe it is the constant changes between what is
originally solicited and what actually appears in a book , that in Stock (being a small company)
decided it would best to only add content after they have the actual book in there hand.

----------


## rtk79

> Thank you for the list! I still hope we will get a Deluxe edition of the Deathstroke serie by Priest next year.
> 
> By the way is anyone familiar with the Legion of Superheroes? I just finished the Great Darkness Saga Deluxe and I loved it, is Legion of Super-Heroes: The Curse Deluxe as good?
> 
> Thanks,


I thought the work collected in The Curse was actually much better than the GDS. If only because because the art is MUCH stronger throughout. What Giffen did with the Omen arc is mind-blowing. Levitz is in great form as well. Do yourself a favor and check The Curse ASAP !

----------


## Vilynne

> The only thing I find fault with when it comes to IST 
> I try to check out the last page of the up coming books each month so I can add the
> books I want to my wish list. The bigger problem is when they are solicited by there publisher, each
> book comes with a full detail of the contents and that is further up on with Diamond and than sites
> like Amazon for pre-ordering. And yet for some reason (computer space?) In Stock Trades choses
> to ignore all that and only gives full description of a book when they have it for sale 
> 
> On second thought, (playing Devils advocate) maybe it is the constant changes between what is
> originally solicited and what actually appears in a book , that in Stock (being a small company)
> decided it would best to only add content after they have the actual book in there hand.


I do like that other point. I never thought of that before. I still don't enjoy their search engine though :/

----------


## World1

Long shot but anybody willing to swap a JL International or Detroit Omnibus for the X-Men Classic Omnibus?
Also looking for the Wonder Woman George Perez Omnibus'

----------


## Hush

> I don't know if I'd say it's AS good, but I think you'll like it a lot. Continues on with great material.





> I thought the work collected in The Curse was actually much better than the GDS. If only because because the art is MUCH stronger throughout. What Giffen did with the Omen arc is mind-blowing. Levitz is in great form as well. Do yourself a favor and check The Curse ASAP !


Thank you both for your help! I will order the book soon  :Smile:   I might try the Legion by Abnett and Lanning afterwards.





> Dang, you mentioned those two Legion deluxe editions and it occurred to me that I'd like to own them as well.  That was a notion quickly dashed.  Great Darkness is about a brazillian dollars.


Yeah I was lucky I found it in "like new" condition for 15 bucks, so it was a good deal but I'm surprised that DC never reprinted this Deluxe since this story is really popular but also really important especially for Darkseid.

----------


## doolittle

> Long shot but anybody willing to swap a JL International or Detroit Omnibus for the X-Men Classic Omnibus?
> Also looking for the Wonder Woman George Perez Omnibus'


I have a Perez WW Vol 1 I'd part with.

----------


## Kalitarix

Here are the HCs from the DC November solicitations:

*ABSOLUTE SCARLET VOL. 1 HC*
    written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
    art and cover by ALEX MALEEV
    The first 10 issues of the classic Jinxworld series are collected in DC’s Absolute format! SCARLET is the story of a woman pushed to the edge by all that’s wrong with the world. A woman who discovers within herself the power to start a modern American revolution! Scarlet has declared war on a city strangled from within by corruption! Her call to arms has been heard all over the world—but now Scarlet makes her boldest move yet, taking City Hall hostage while the entire country watches. How will the public react to her demands? Can a modern revolution gain traction? And what will the government do to shut her down?
    RESOLICIT | ON SALE 04.10.19
    $75.00 US | 392 PAGES
    8.25” x 12.5”
    FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-8972-0
    MATURE READERS
    This title is resolicited. All previous orders are cancelled. 

*ANIMAL MAN BY GRANT MORRISON BOOK ONE 30TH ANNIVERSARY DELUXE EDITION HC*
    written by GRANT MORRISON
    art by CHAS TRUOG, TOM GRUMMETT, DOUG HAZLEWOOD and MARK McKENNA
    cover by BRIAN BOLLAND
    Meet Buddy Baker: husband, father, animal rights activist and superhero. In these classic stories from ANIMAL MAN #1-13 and SECRET ORIGINS #39, Buddy is called by S.T.A.R. Labs to investigate a break-in related to an AIDS vaccine, only to learn what inhumane acts are going on. Then, Animal Man is invited to join the Justice League of America…but does he have what it takes?
    ON SALE 12.12.18
    $34.99 US | 7.0625” x 10.875” | 368 PAGES
    FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-8547-0

*BATMAN AND SUPERMAN IN WORLD’S FINEST: THE SILVER AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 2 HC*
    written by JERRY COLEMAN, BILL FINGER and others
    art by CURT SWAN, DICK SPRANG, JIM MOONEY and others
    cover by NICK DERINGTON
    Superman and Batman teamed up for these tales from the mid-1950s and early 1960s, which include their battles with villains including Lex Luthor, Clayface, Brainiac, Bizarro, Bat-Mite, Mr. Mxyzptlk and many others. Collects stories from World’s Finest Comics #117-158.
    ON SALE 04.17.19
    $99.99 US | 688 PAGES
    FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-8905-8

*BATMAN: THE REBIRTH DELUXE EDITION BOOK THREE HC*
    written by TOM KING
    art by JOELLE JONES, MIKEL JANIN, CLAY MANN, SETH MANN and others
    cover by MIKEL JANIN
    Following Batman’s proposal to Catwoman, Batman leaves Gotham City on a quest of redemption in the desert. Along the way, he encounters members of his extended family—each ready to push back against his determination to evolve into something better than a superhero. Then, a young admirer of Bruce Wayne’s wants to grow up to be like his millionaire idol. But what would happen if Mattie were forced to relive the worst tragedy of Bruce Wayne’s life? Collects BATMAN #33-44 and ANNUAL #2.
    ON SALE 12.05.18
    $34.99 US | 7.0625” x 10.875” | 320 PAGES
    FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-8521-0

*CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS COMPANION DELUXE EDITION VOL. 2 HC*
    written by MARV WOLFMAN, DOUG MOENCH, ALAN MOORE, ROBERT KANIGHER, ROY THOMAS, GERRY CONWAY and others
    art by GENE COLAN, STEPHEN BISSETTE, TODD McFARLANE, EDUARDO BARRETO and others
    cover by EDUARDO BARRETO
    ind out how the devastating effects of CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS reverberated across the DC Universe in these stories from DETECTIVE COMICS #558, DC COMICS PRESENTS #86, SWAMP THING #44, THE LOSERS SPECIAL #1, LEGENDS OF THE DCU: CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS #1, INFINITY INC. #18-25, JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #244-245, INFINITY INC. ANNUAL #1 and NEW TEEN TITANS #13-14.
    ON SALE 04.24.19
    $75.00 US | 7.0625” x 10.875” | 544 PAGES
    FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-8921-8

*HARLEY LOVES JOKER BY PAUL DINI HC*
    written by PAUL DINI and JIMMY PALMIOTTI
    art by BRET BLEVINS and J. BONE
    cover by AMANDA CONNER
    Set in Harley’s earliest days with The Joker, the DC Universe’s most mischievous antihero makes the biggest mistake of her burgeoning criminal career… accidentally revealing the location of Mistah J’s hideout! She tries to make it up to her puddin’ after her colossal blunder—but The Joker’s wrath is not easily soothed! And how will the Dark Knight make matters even more complicated? Collects the backup stories from HARLEY QUINN #17-25 and Harley Loves Joker #1-2.
    ON SALE 12.12.18
    $24.99 US | 128 PAGES
    FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-8349-0

*INJUSTICE VOL. 4 HC*
    written by TOM TAYLOR
    art by DANIEL SAMPERE, MIKE S. MILLER, BRUNO REDONDO and XERMANICO
    cover by BRUNO REDONDO
    Batman looks for allies in an unexpected place—the Phantom Zone—and what he finds may change the course of his war with Ra’s al Ghul! The Dark Knight leads his team—including Harley Quinn, Catwoman, Plastic Man, Green Arrow and Black Canary—to Superman’s abandoned Fortress of Solitude in hopes of freeing the Teen Titans from their years-long exile in the Phantom Zone. But the Fortress isn’t abandoned, and more than just the Titans are about to escape the Phantom Zone! It’s a rescue with unexpected casualties, and success will require the return of one hero near death and another one long vanished! Collects INJUSTICE 2 #18-24.
    ON SALE 12.05.18
    $24.99 US | 160 PAGES
    FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-8533-3 

*THE LEAGUE OF EXTRAORDINARY GENTLEMEN JUBILEE EDITION HC*
    written by ALAN MOORE
    art and cover by KEVIN O’NEILL
    The first two LEAGUE OF EXTRAORDINARY GENTLEMEN epics are joined by Volume three, THE BLACK DOSSIER! In this incredible tale, Allan Quatermain, Mina Murray, Captain Nemo, Dr. Henry Jekyll and Edward Hyde and the Invisible Man unite to defeat a deadly menace to London and all Britons! Then, one month later, the skies over England are filled with flaming rockets as Mars launches the first salvo of an invasion. Only our stalwart adventurers can save mother England and the Earth itself. And in the 1950s, England is not what it was, and with the League of Extraordinary Gentlemen disavowed, Mina Murray and Allan Quatermain seek answers in the Black Dossier. This amazing graphic novel includes a 3-D section complete with 3-D glasses and more!
    ON SALE 04.03.19
    $75.00 US | 608 PAGES
    FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-8900-3

*SHAZAM!: POWER OF HOPE HC*
    written by ALEX ROSS and PAUL DINI
    art and cover by ALEX ROSS
    SHAZAM!: POWER OF HOPE is a tale of a superhero using his powers in the most human of ways—to instill hope in the hearts of children. When Billy Batson, Captain Marvel’s adolescent alter ego, receives a letter from a terminally ill boy in the city’s children’s hospital, he decides to spend a few days in the ward. A true kid at heart, Captain Marvel tries to shed some light in the children’s lives by taking them on flying escapades and amazing them with stories of his exploits. Through outstanding art and dynamic personal interaction, the true essence and innocence of Captain Marvel shines throughout this touching and emotional book. DC presents this award-winning tale in its own hardcover edition for the first time!
    ON SALE 04.17.19
    $17.99 US | 8.125” x 11” | 72 PAGES
    FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-8822-8

*SUPERMAN/SHAZAM!: FIRST THUNDER DELUXE EDITION HC*
    written by JUDD WINICK
    art and cover by JOSHUA MIDDLETON
    Witness the first meeting of the Last Son of Krypton and Earth’s Mightiest Mortal in this thrilling story! While Superman must stop members of a cult from stealing an ancient artifact from the Metropolis Natural History Museum, Captain Marvel must defeat giant robots rampaging through Fawcett City! Collecting the classic four-issue miniseries in hardcover for the first time!
    ON SALE 12.12.18
    $29.99 US | 7.0625” x 10.875” | 136 PAGES
    FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-8537-1

*THE DEATH AND RETURN OF SUPERMAN OMNIBUS HC NEW PRINTING*
    written by DAN JURGENS, LOUISE SIMONSON, JERRY ORDWAY, ROGER STERN and others
    art by DAN JURGENS, BRETT BREEDING, JON BOGDANOVE, JERRY ORDWAY, TOM GRUMMETT, JACKSON GUICE and others
    cover by DAN JURGENS and BRETT BREEDING
    The unforgettable epic that made headlines across the nation is collected in this Omnibus edition, including SUPERMAN: THE MAN OF STEEL #17-26, SUPERMAN #73-83, ADVENTURES OF SUPERMAN #496-505, ACTION COMICS #683-692, JUSTICE LEAGUE AMERICA #69, SUPERMAN: THE LEGACY OF SUPERMAN #1 and GREEN LANTERN #46.
    ON SALE 04.10.19
    $150.00 US | 1,408 PAGES
    FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-9107-5

*SUPERMAN: THE REBIRTH DELUXE EDITION BOOK THREE HC*
    written by PETER J. TOMASI, PATRICK GLEASON and others
    art by DOUG MAHNKE, ED BENES, TYLER KIRKHAM and others
    cover by JORGE JIMENEZ
    Following the events of “Black Dawn,” Superman is thrust into the antimatter universe of Qward, where his only hope is Sinestro! Meanwhile, Lois Lane profiles Deathstroke the Terminator for the Daily Planet, and it could cost her her life! This leads Deathstroke to Metropolis, and he forces Superman to make an impossible choice—let the love of his life die or become a killer himself. Collects SUPERMAN #27-36.
    ON SALE 12.26.18
    $34.99 US | 7.0625” x 10.875” | 240 PAGES
    FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-8451-0

----------


## Kalitarix

And some big TPBs:

*BATMAN: PRODIGAL TP NEW EDITION*
    written by DOUG MOENCH, ALAN GRANT and CHUCK DIXON
    art by MIKE GUSTOVICH, RON WAGNER, BRET BLEVINS, PHIL JIMENEZ, LEE WEEKS, GRAHAM NOLAN and others
    cover by RON WAGNER and JOE RUBINSTEIN
    After the game-changing events of Knightfall, Bruce Wayne asks Nightwing to take his place while he recovers. As the new Batman, Dick will learn the responsibility and pressure that his former mentor bore as the Dark Knight. But when the maniacal Two-Face returns, the new Batman must overcome his childhood demons to defeat the first villain he ever faced! Collects BATMAN #512-514, BATMAN: SHADOW OF THE BAT #32-34, ROBIN #11-13 and DETECTIVE COMICS #679-681.
    ON SALE 12.26.18
    $24.99 US | 304 PAGES
    FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-8560-9

*GOLDFISH TP NEW EDITION*
    written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
    art and cover by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
    An enigmatic grifter returns to his old haunts to find his old flame practically running the citys underbelly. His oldest friend and ex-partner in crime is a police detective. The town itself seems to have turned on him. With everything going against him, how can Goldfish reclaim the only person whom he still cares about? DC presents a new edition of the classic crime tale from the pages of A.K.A. GOLDFISH: ACE, JOKER, KING, QUEEN and JACK, written and illustrated by Brian Michael Bendis!
    ON SALE 12.05.18
    $24.99 US | 272 PAGES
    B&W | MATURE READERS
    ISBN: 978-1-4012-8749-8

*GREEN ARROW: WAR OF THE CLANS (DC ESSENTIAL EDITION) TP*
    written by JEFF LEMIRE
    art by ANDREA SORRENTINO, DENYS COWAN and BILL SIENKIEWICZ
    art and cover by ANDREA SORRENTINO
    Oliver Queen thought he had it all figured out. As the heroic archer Green Arrow, hed finally found a sense of purpose, friends to aid him, even a place on the Justice League of America. But now hes not even sure where he came fromor whom he came from.
    As Green Arrow discovers that his stranding on a desert island was more than just an accident, there seem to be more sinister forces at work behind all these sudden revelations. The Queen family is embroiled in a war generations old. A war of clans. A war of outsiders. Collects Green Arrow #17-34, #23.1, Green Arrow: Futures End #1 and a story from SECRET ORIGINS #4.
    ON SALE 12.26.18
    $29.99 US | 480 PAGES
    FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-8562-3

*JINX TP NEW EDITION*
    written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
    art and cover by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
    When bounty hunter Jinx Alameda met con man David Goldfish Gold, she thought he was too good to be true. Which he was. With a mysterious past and even murkier motives, Goldfish and Jinx find that theyre searching for the same thinga huge cash treasure that could set them up for good. A tenuous partnership could lead them to the score of a lifetimeif they dont kill each other first. Collects JINX Vol. 1 #1-7, JINX Vol. 2 #1-5 and JINX SPECIAL #1.
    ON SALE 12.26.18
    $29.99 US | 480 PAGES
    B&W | MATURE READERS
    ISBN: 978-1-4012-8750-4

*JUSTICE LEAGUE: THE WORLDS GREATEST SUPER-HEROES BY ALEX ROSS AND PAUL DINI TP NEW EDITION*
    written by ALEX ROSS and PAUL DINI
    art and cover by ALEX ROSS
    SUPERMAN: PEACE ON EARTH. BATMAN: WAR ON CRIME. SHAZAM!: POWER OF HOPE. WONDER WOMAN: SPIRIT OF TRUTH. JUSTICE LEAGUE: SECRET ORIGINS. JUSTICE LEAGUE: LIBERTY AND JUSTICE. These six legendary painted graphic novels by the superstar team of artist Alex Ross and writer Paul Dini are back in a new trade paperback edition.
    ON SALE 12.19.18
    $29.99 US | 8.0625 x 10.875
    400 PAGES
    FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-8554-8

*POWERS BOOK TWO TP NEW EDITION*
    written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
    art and cover by MICHAEL AVON OEMING
    Resentment and violence against powers is running rampant in the streets in this second new collection from the Eisner Award-winning team of writer Brian Michael Bendis and artist Michael Avon Oeming. A faction of young, angry citizens are raging an all-out war against the super heroes who have sworn to protect thembringing the murder of Retro Girl back into question. On top of all this, the strained relationship between Christian Walker and Deena Pilgrim catches the attention of the media! This recut edition includes POWERS #12-24 and ANNUAL #1.
    ON SALE 12.19.18
    $29.99 US | 480 PAGES
    FC | MATURE READERS
    ISBN: 978-1-4012-8748-1

*SCALPED BOOK FOUR TP*
    written by JASON AARON
    art by R.M. GUERA, DANIJEL ZEZELJ, DAVIDE FURNO and JASON LATOUR
    cover by R.M. GUERA
    In this collection featuring issues #35-49, those Chief Red Crow trusts most find themselves in difficult positions. His right-hand man is embroiled in a murder investigation, while his mentor challenges him for tribal leadership. And a Vietnam War flashback introduces Dashs father, who returns to the rez under the shadow of a major scandal.
    ON SALE 12.12.18
    $24.99 US | 352 PAGES
    FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-8539-5

*WONDER WOMAN: THE GOLDEN AGE VOL. 2 TP*
    written by WILLIAM MOULTON MARSTON
    art by H.G. PETER
    cover by NICK DERINGTON
    The earliest stories of the Amazon Warrior are collected here in WONDER WOMAN: THE GOLDEN AGE VOL. 2, featuring the adventures of Wonder Woman as she tackles corruption, oppression and cruelty in the early days of World War II and battles Paula Von Gunther, Cheetah and other wartime threats. Collects SENSATION COMICS #15-24, WONDER WOMAN #4-7 and COMIC CAVALCADE #2-5.
    ON SALE 12.12.18
    $29.99 US | 392 PAGES
    FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-8536-4

----------


## Hush

Thanks for the list Kalitarix! So the League of Gentlemen Jubilee Edition is not just a reprint of the Omnibus but DC also added the Black Dossier story, that's interesting.

----------


## World1

> I have a Perez WW Vol 1 I'd part with.


PM me please!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hellboydce

As it looks like there won’t be a Powers vol 2 omnibus, what HC’s do I need to get me up to date?

----------


## ER Prest

> As it looks like there won’t be a Powers vol 2 omnibus, what HC’s do I need to get me up to date?


Marvel's omnibus collects the first three hardcovers. So you'd need 4-7 of the hardcoverss, plus I think another trade to collect the most recent stuff? If that trade was even released.

----------


## Hellboydce

> Marvel's omnibus collects the first three hardcovers. So you'd need 4-7 of the hardcoverss, plus I think another trade to collect the most recent stuff? If that trade was even released.


Is it still going or has the switch to DC killed it?

----------


## TomSlick

THE LEAGUE OF EXTRAORDINARY GENTLEMEN JUBILEE EDITION HC
written by ALAN MOORE
art and cover by KEVIN O’NEILL
The first two LEAGUE OF EXTRAORDINARY GENTLEMEN epics are joined by Volume three, THE BLACK DOSSIER! In this incredible tale, Allan Quatermain, Mina Murray, Captain Nemo, Dr. Henry Jekyll and Edward Hyde and the Invisible Man unite to defeat a deadly menace to London and all Britons! Then, one month later, the skies over England are filled with flaming rockets as Mars launches the first salvo of an invasion. Only our stalwart adventurers can save mother England and the Earth itself. And in the 1950s, England is not what it was, and with the League of Extraordinary Gentlemen disavowed, Mina Murray and Allan Quatermain seek answers in the Black Dossier. This amazing graphic novel includes a 3-D section complete with 3-D glasses and more!
ON SALE 04.03.19
$75.00 US | 608 PAGES
FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-8900-3

What is a jubilee edition? just a fancy name of omnibus?

----------


## TomSlick

> Is it still going or has the switch to DC killed it?


I hope note but he was really slowing down on that series in the past couple of years - right when it started picking up again, too.

----------


## ER Prest

> I hope note but he was really slowing down on that series in the past couple of years - right when it started picking up again, too.


I feel like it's more Oeming - dude seems to draw multiple books a month, it's gotta take a toll

----------


## TomSlick

> I feel like it's more Oeming - dude seems to draw multiple books a month, it's gotta take a toll


Actually that makes more sense as Bendis is usually 9 months to a year out in his plotting.

----------


## Vilynne

> I have a Perez WW Vol 1 I'd part with.


Is it OoP already?

----------


## Balakin

> What is a jubilee edition? just a fancy name of omnibus?


I think they named it Jubilee cause they already had a hc called LoEG omnibus but that didn't collect Black dossier. So to avoid confusion I guess? But then you have the 3 different Death and Return of Superman omnibuses so who knows.
Do we know if this volumes is oversized?

----------


## Tony

I stopped buying Physical books other than annual Legion of Superheroes Omni, but SA Worlds Finest vol 2 is going to be an exception.  Love those stories and don't want to wait for digital trades.  I actually didn't expect them to go out past the archives, so very excited.

----------


## doolittle

> Is it OoP already?


I don't think so.  World1 just has two copies of X-Men Classic, so he wants to trade for something else.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN: THE REBIRTH DELUXE EDITION BOOK THREE OHC Cover by MIKEL JANIN:*

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS COMPANION DELUXE EDITION VOL. 2 OHC Cover by EDUARDO BARRETO:*

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*THE DEATH AND RETURN OF SUPERMAN OMNIBUS NEW PRINTING Cover by DAN JURGENS and BRETT BREEDING:*

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*ABSOLUTE SCARLET VOL. 1 Cover by ALEX MALEEV:*

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*SUPERMAN: THE REBIRTH DELUXE EDITION BOOK THREE OHC Cover by JORGE JIMENEZ:*

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*SUPERMAN/SHAZAM!: FIRST THUNDER DELUXE EDITION OHC Cover by JOSHUA MIDDLETON:*

----------


## My Two Cents

Why is D C releasing a Scarlet Absolute edition?
Is it any good? Should I read the new series coming
out soon?
I see it was only ten issues and took six whole years to
come out. Now with most creators I would say they did not
have much passion for the project, but with how
full Bendis plate was over the span in which the book came out,
was it more a planned thing?

----------


## doolittle

Thanks for the covers, Raffi!  

Definitely planning to grab the 2nd Crisis Companion and the Death & Return omni.

----------


## Andru

What are peoples thoughts on the Jeph Loeb & Tim Sale Batman Omnibus vs. the absolutes that contain the same material?

I have The Long Halloween Absolute, but I think I might prefer the omnibus instead. However, I do appreciate the "unfinished" paper in the Absolute.

Anyone trading them out, sticking with the Absolute, or keeping both?

----------


## Graphic Autist

Id really like a Deluxe Edition of when Flash killed Reverse Flash from the early 80s, and Flash was considered a criminal.

Maybe the overall story would be too large for a typical Deluxe, but I think the necessary issues could fit. Not sure Id want an Omnibus format. Just the necessary story.

----------


## Balakin

> Why is D C releasing a Scarlet Absolute edition?
> Is it any good? Should I read the new series coming
> out soon?
> I see it was only ten issues and took six whole years to
> come out. Now with most creators I would say they did not
> have much passion for the project, but with how
> full Bendis plate was over the span in which the book came out,
> was it more a planned thing?


I think DC is trying to cash in on bendis and give fans books marvel wouldn't have put out. From what I remember it was a very enjoyable run with maleev on art which usually means quality to me. Can't remember tho if they've finishedthe story at marvel or not so not sure if the absolute will be a complete story and didn't even know there is a new series coming. 
I will probably wait for a more complete collection down the line but I like when bendis is writing street leve drama so I'll keep an eye out for that.

----------


## Captain Craig

> What are peoples thoughts on the Jeph Loeb & Tim Sale Batman Omnibus vs. the absolutes that contain the same material?
> 
> I have The Long Halloween Absolute, but I think I might prefer the omnibus instead. However, I do appreciate the "unfinished" paper in the Absolute.
> 
> Anyone trading them out, sticking with the Absolute, or keeping both?


I'm sticking with the Absolutes.

----------


## cmcok68

Still nothing official about the Absolute Alan Moore Swamp Thing that leaked at the beginning of the year?

----------


## JJ87

> What are peoples thoughts on the Jeph Loeb & Tim Sale Batman Omnibus vs. the absolutes that contain the same material?
> 
> I have The Long Halloween Absolute, but I think I might prefer the omnibus instead. However, I do appreciate the "unfinished" paper in the Absolute.
> 
> Anyone trading them out, sticking with the Absolute, or keeping both?


I would've loved standalone Deluxe editions for these stories. My favorite is _The Long Halloween_, but the Absolute edition is a bit too chunky and the binding feels a bit weak. I'm extra careful when reading it. What do you mean by "unfinished"? The paper texture?

This is the same reason why I'm still wondering if I should buy the Deluxe edition of _Kingdom Come_ or if I'm better off waiting for the Absolute reprint coming out in a few months. I'd like to have the definitive edition of these storylines, but the quality of the most expensive product is not always the best.

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> I would've loved standalone Deluxe editions for these stories. My favorite is _The Long Halloween_, but the Absolute edition is a bit too chunky and the binding feels a bit weak. I'm extra careful when reading it. What do you mean by "unfinished"? The paper texture?
> 
> This is the same reason why I'm still wondering if I should buy the Deluxe edition of _Kingdom Come_ or if I'm better off waiting for the Absolute reprint coming out in a few months. I'd like to have the definitive edition of these storylines, but the quality of the most expensive product is not always the best.


I find an absolute edition of Kingdom Come somewhat pointless, considering it was a 4-issue mini-series. If they were including that storyline Geoff Johns did with Alex Ross in JSA that would make a little more sense, but no.

----------


## Andru

> I would've loved standalone Deluxe editions for these stories. My favorite is _The Long Halloween_, but the Absolute edition is a bit too chunky and the binding feels a bit weak. I'm extra careful when reading it. What do you mean by "unfinished"? The paper texture?
> 
> This is the same reason why I'm still wondering if I should buy the Deluxe edition of _Kingdom Come_ or if I'm better off waiting for the Absolute reprint coming out in a few months. I'd like to have the definitive edition of these storylines, but the quality of the most expensive product is not always the best.


Yes, the paper texture. It's not the same glossy paper you find in most other books.

Can't be sure the omnibus will be similar. For those who own The Long Halloween in other formats, what is the kind of paper used?

----------


## My Two Cents

Two omnibuses coming out next week that look like they could be fun to read.
I have not read either, but I would like to know if both or one is good from people who have read the stories.
I am referring to Loeb and Sales Omnibus and Universe X Alpha Omnibus

----------


## Dr Hank

Yeah I'm thinking about getting that Loeb/Sales omni also. I've never read any of that material but interested in The Long Halloween, and this omni seems like a good way.

Anyone else going to take advantage of the extra 3% at IST this weekend? I'm going to pick up WW by Perez omni 1, maybe something else. Debating on the Dark Knight Detective TPB cause I want to start reading post-Crisis Batman, wish they'd do an omni instead. But I already have Year One and I'd probably get the Deluxe of Year Two...seems pretty scattershot though. Anybody else have that tpb (DKD) yet?

----------


## Graphic Autist

> Two omnibuses coming out next week that look like they could be fun to read.
> I have not read either, but I would like to know if both or one is good from people who have read the stories.
> I am referring to Loeb and Sales Omnibus and Universe X Alpha Omnibus


I thought the Loeb Omni comes out first week of September...

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> What are peoples thoughts on the Jeph Loeb & Tim Sale Batman Omnibus vs. the absolutes that contain the same material?
> 
> I have The Long Halloween Absolute, but I think I might prefer the omnibus instead. However, I do appreciate the "unfinished" paper in the Absolute.
> 
> Anyone trading them out, sticking with the Absolute, or keeping both?


I have Long Halloween and Dark Victory in Absolutes. I have no interest in Haunted Knight. I'll be sticking with the Absolutes as I think these stories work well in this format. Normally, I would go with the Omnibus as it's my favourite format.

----------


## OldManBrian

> Two omnibuses coming out next week that look like they could be fun to read.
> I have not read either, but I would like to know if both or one is good from people who have read the stories.
> I am referring to Loeb and Sales Omnibus and Universe X Alpha Omnibus


The Long Halloween and Dark Victory are my personal favorite Batman stories. If you have any interest in Batman at all they are must read.

----------


## ER Prest

I'll be picking up the Loeb/Sale omnibus, only because I never bought the absolutes. This has been on my wishlist for awhile.

----------


## Graphic Autist

> The Long Halloween and Dark Victory are my personal favorite Batman stories. If you have any interest in Batman at all they are must read.


Definitely ordering this.

----------


## My Two Cents

> I thought the Loeb Omni comes out first week of September...


Yes it does.

This week Fantastic Four omnibus vol.1
John Byrne Fantastic Four Omnibus vol.1
Batman Brave And The Bold Bronze Age Omnibus vol.2 
all come out.

----------


## Author

> I'll be picking up the Loeb/Sale omnibus, only because I never bought the absolutes. This has been on my wishlist for awhile.


Same here.

Also hoping for a Miller Omnibus (including The Last Crusade).

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> Two omnibuses coming out next week that look like they could be fun to read.
> I have not read either, but I would like to know if both or one is good from people who have read the stories.
> I am referring to Loeb and Sales Omnibus and Universe X Alpha Omnibus



I think Long Halloween is overhyped as it's just OK. It's definitely worth a read as it's a solid inclusion to the Batman-mythos, but I don't see it as being anything noteworthy, other than that.....Dark Victory I couldn't get into. 

I'm not a big fan of Loeb's writing, so that might be a part of it. That said, Long Halloween is better written than the majority of his works.

----------


## Andru

Asked this in the DC threads, but did not get much feedback...

Trying to build up my DC Collection.

Was hoping to get some feedback on The Crisis Events and how new reader friendly they are or aren't...

I have read some DC...mostly Batman, Superman, & Wonder Woman. However, I want to expand a bit further.

I was looking into Crisis on Infinite Earths, Infinite Crisis, & Final Crisis.

I know the basis of each event, but wanted to get some feedback from people who have actually read the events and are very familiar with DC.

As a sidebar, I did read & enjoy 52 (which I know is somewhat of a follow-up to Infinite Crisis). While I did not know who every character was going into it, I was able to learn quite quickly while progressing through the story.

----------


## Balakin

> Asked this in the DC threads, but did not get much feedback...
> 
> Trying to build up my DC Collection.
> 
> Was hoping to get some feedback on The Crisis Events and how new reader friendly they are or aren't...
> 
> I have read some DC...mostly Batman, Superman, & Wonder Woman. However, I want to expand a bit further.
> 
> I was looking into Crisis on Infinite Earths, Infinite Crisis, & Final Crisis.
> ...


I think you should definitely check out Infinite crisis, preferably the omnibus since it's the most comprehensive collection. Final crisis is weird and requires a lot of background knowledge but if you like challenging reads that reward multiple rereads and don't mind some unconventional storytelling it's pretty good too. (don't wait for the omnibus though, the absolute or the new edition tpb is perfectly fine, the tie ins don't really add anything essential.) 
CoIE is dense as hell and pretty old school. It's a good read but it's exhausting and I kinda feel like it would have been stronger with half as many issues. 

For new readers I would recommend most things Geoff Johns wrote: Green lantern, Flash, JSA. They all use a lot of DC history but he explains everything well and brings you up to speed.

----------


## HuggyBear

> I think you should definitely check out Infinite crisis, preferably the omnibus since it's the most comprehensive collection. Final crisis is weird and requires a lot of background knowledge but if you like challenging reads that reward multiple rereads and don't mind some unconventional storytelling it's pretty good too. (don't wait for the omnibus though, the absolute or the new edition tpb is perfectly fine, the tie ins don't really add anything essential.) 
> CoIE is dense as hell and pretty old school. It's a good read but it's exhausting and I kinda feel like it would have been stronger with half as many issues. 
> 
> For new readers I would recommend most things Geoff Johns wrote: Green lantern, Flash, JSA. They all use a lot of DC history but he explains everything well and brings you up to speed.


I may end up buying the new omnibus just so I can have a physical version of Legion of 3 Worlds.  I love Perez's art and it seems like the TBP is out of print and it's not been included in the absolute.

----------


## RamblingMan

I am about 9-10 issues into COIE and I really like it and don’t find it dense at all but it depends on how much you like Bronze Age type material. All the ones Balakin recommended are great.  For Flash, I found I liked Waids a bit more than Johns.
For Infinite Crisis I would recommend reading some quick info on Adam Strange, Hawkman, Captain Marvel/Shazam and Spectre who form chunks of the backbone of the leading up to stories. You won’t be lost if you don’t but I found my knowledge of these
characters added to my enjoyment.

----------


## JJ87

> Same here.
> 
> Also hoping for a Miller Omnibus (including The Last Crusade).


I think this is a fair bet for a future release. If they work something out with Image, it could include, in reading order:

-Batman #404-407
-Spawn/Batman
-All Star Batman and Robin the Boy Wonder #1-? (this was never finished as far as I know)
-The Dark Knight Returns: The Last Crusade
-Batman: The Dark Knight Returns #1-4
-Batman: The Dark Knight Strikes Again #1-3
-The Dark Knight III: The Master Race #1-9

But I see them releasing a Dark Knight by Miller omni with just the three DK limited series plus The Last Crusade.

----------


## Andru

> I think you should definitely check out Infinite crisis, preferably the omnibus since it's the most comprehensive collection. Final crisis is weird and requires a lot of background knowledge but if you like challenging reads that reward multiple rereads and don't mind some unconventional storytelling it's pretty good too. (don't wait for the omnibus though, the absolute or the new edition tpb is perfectly fine, the tie ins don't really add anything essential.) 
> CoIE is dense as hell and pretty old school. It's a good read but it's exhausting and I kinda feel like it would have been stronger with half as many issues. 
> 
> For new readers I would recommend most things Geoff Johns wrote: Green lantern, Flash, JSA. They all use a lot of DC history but he explains everything well and brings you up to speed.





> I am about 9-10 issues into COIE and I really like it and don’t find it dense at all but it depends on how much you like Bronze Age type material. All the ones Balakin recommended are great.  For Flash, I found I liked Waids a bit more than Johns.
> For Infinite Crisis I would recommend reading some quick info on Adam Strange, Hawkman, Captain Marvel/Shazam and Spectre who form chunks of the backbone of the leading up to stories. You won’t be lost if you don’t but I found my knowledge of these
> characters added to my enjoyment.


Thank you both very much!

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

I just started reading Seven Soldiers and it is so good. It's the best Kirby riff out there and if you loved Multiversity, I don't see how you wouldn't love this as well. It reads like Multiversity with third helpings of all the good stuff. I think the Art alone makes this a must read book. I would visit the library for this book!

----------


## Graphic Autist

> I just started reading Seven Soldiers and it is so good. It's the best Kirby riff out there and if you loved Multiversity, I don't see how you wouldn't love this as well. It reads like Multiversity with third helpings of all the good stuff. I think the Art alone makes this a must read book. I would visit the library for this book!


I tried, but couldn't get into it. And I didn't finish, so maybe there was a pay-off. I understand Morrison can be erratic. I've read some his stuff and love it, and other stuff hate.

I did like Multiversity, though (for the most part...)

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> I just started reading Seven Soldiers and it is so good. It's the best Kirby riff out there and if you loved Multiversity, I don't see how you wouldn't love this as well. It reads like Multiversity with third helpings of all the good stuff. I think the Art alone makes this a must read book. I would visit the library for this book!


I'm about 1/3 through the omnibus. I find it somewhat similar to Morrison's run on New X-Men in that I love certain aspects of it, but there are certain segments of the book I don't care for....With Seven Soldiers, so far I love the Zatanna & Klarion storylines, but don't care for the Manhattan Guardian storyline at all.....While Shining Knight's storyline is average at best. I'm only 2 chapters into each of those storylines, though. I'm assuming there'll be a pay-off toward the end.

----------


## Captain Craig

ComicShopNews #1628

Flipping through this after my return home from getting my books yesterday I noticed some bummer news. 

Shazam!: The Monster Society of Evil Deluxe HC has officially been cancelled, again, after two prior solicits.
Cancelled due to "concerns over its contents". DC adds there is no hope this will ever again be solicited.

Question: what contents are now suddenly a concern?
I've not read this.

----------


## RamblingMan

> ComicShopNews #1628
> 
> Flipping through this after my return home from getting my books yesterday I noticed some bummer news. 
> 
> Shazam!: The Monster Society of Evil Deluxe HC has officially been cancelled, again, after two prior solicits.
> Cancelled due to "concerns over its contents". DC adds there is no hope this will ever again be solicited.
> 
> Question: what contents are now suddenly a concern?
> I've not read this.


This was noted a little while ago.  There was a thread about this over on the masterworks forum with some examples of racist content from the book.

----------


## 2nd line g

Robin Reborn volume 1

----------


## LordJulius

The solicit for the CoIE Companion Deluxe Vol. 1 has changed completely. I knew something was off as several issues were also mentioned in the contents of Vol. 2. 

So instead of 
JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #244, JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA ANNUAL #3, GREEN LANTERN #194, WONDER WOMAN #327-328, THE LOSERS SPECIAL #1, INFINITY INC. #18-20, DC COMICS PRESENTS #87-88, OMEGA MEN #31, BLUE DEVIL #17-18, NEW TEEN TITANS #13-14, ALL-STAR SQUADRON #50-51 and FURY OF FIRESTORM #41-42.

we will now get 
DC COMICS PRESENTS #78, ALL-STAR SQUADRON #50-60, THE FURY OF THE FIRESTORM #41-42, GREEN LANTERN #194-198.

which is fine by me as it will be much less of a hodgepodge of issues but rather at least two longer runs.

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/08...nges-contents/

----------


## Captain Craig

> This was noted a little while ago.  There was a thread about this over on the masterworks forum with some examples of racist content from the book.


Really? The content in question was not deemed as racist in 2007? 
I feel I need to see panels and if necessary surrounding context. 
This is bizarre sounding.

----------


## Rimmer

> The solicit for the CoIE Companion Deluxe Vol. 1 has changed completely. I knew something was off as several issues were also mentioned in the contents of Vol. 2. 
> 
> So instead of 
> JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #244, JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA ANNUAL #3, GREEN LANTERN #194, WONDER WOMAN #327-328, THE LOSERS SPECIAL #1, INFINITY INC. #18-20, DC COMICS PRESENTS #87-88, OMEGA MEN #31, BLUE DEVIL #17-18, NEW TEEN TITANS #13-14, ALL-STAR SQUADRON #50-51 and FURY OF FIRESTORM #41-42.
> 
> we will now get 
> DC COMICS PRESENTS #78, ALL-STAR SQUADRON #50-60, THE FURY OF THE FIRESTORM #41-42, GREEN LANTERN #194-198.
> 
> which is fine by me as it will be much less of a hodgepodge of issues but rather at least two longer runs.
> ...


11 straight issues of All Star Squadron?  Wah-Huh!?  That would be the most issues of that series ever collected, am I right?  I wasn't gonna get that book, but that many All Star Squadron I just might (BTW, I almost shorted All Star Squadron to its first letters, but, well, that spells something that's not very nice... )  ;-)

----------


## LordJulius

> 11 straight issues of All Star Squadron?  Wah-Huh!?  That would be the most issues of that series ever collected, am I right?  I wasn't gonna get that book, but that many All Star Squadron I just might (BTW, I almost shorted All Star Squadron to its first letters, but, well, that spells something that's not very nice... )  ;-)


What do you have got against Morrison‘s All Star Superman?  :Wink:  But seriously, that is actually how most people here have shortened All Star Supes for years.

But yes, an oversized collection of All Star Squadron issues is awesome. I still have the first 20 or so floppies of the series and they‘re great Bronze Age fun.

----------


## LordJulius

> Really? The content in question was not deemed as racist in 2007? 
> I feel I need to see panels and if necessary surrounding context. 
> This is bizarre sounding.


Afaik the problem isn‘t that the content is racist per se, but - and this is what many people are guessing - that WB doesn‘t want to get the internet pitchfork community up in arms when they‘re about to release a major motion picture of Shazam around the same time, even though the book would surely have had some editorial remarks or essays explaining the racism and putting it into context.

----------


## Vilynne

> ComicShopNews #1628
> 
> Flipping through this after my return home from getting my books yesterday I noticed some bummer news. 
> 
> Shazam!: The Monster Society of Evil Deluxe HC has officially been cancelled, again, after two prior solicits.
> Cancelled due to "concerns over its contents". DC adds there is no hope this will ever again be solicited.
> 
> Question: what contents are now suddenly a concern?
> I've not read this.


I posted this a really long time ago, and it got zero attention. So I wonder if people even care if it will not be released.

----------


## Captain Craig

> Afaik the problem isn‘t that the content is racist per se, but - and this is what many people are guessing - *that WB doesn‘t want to get the internet pitchfork community up in arms* when they‘re about to release a major motion picture of Shazam around the same time, even though the book would surely have had some editorial remarks or essays explaining the racism and putting it into context.


True and sad. Add the death of this book to having to be hyper aware of the hyper critical over emotional crowd that has ruined social media. 
Knee-jerks reign supreme on the internet.

----------


## RamblingMan

> Really? The content in question was not deemed as racist in 2007? 
> I feel I need to see panels and if necessary surrounding context. 
> This is bizarre sounding.


The thread over on masterworks forum has examples people posted.
https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv...120.html?amp=1

----------


## Captain Craig

^^^^
The panels I saw i that link were from the 40s. 
I got the impression it was the Jeff Smith Shazam MSE books from 2007.

Yes, that 40s material is for sure racist, it was a different time. Is society going to from henceforth just censor anything without a historical prism? The only context that matters is that of the present? If so I fear for our society.

----------


## RamblingMan

> ^^^^
> The panels I saw i that link were from the 40s. 
> I got the impression it was the Jeff Smith Shazam MSE books from 2007.
> 
> Yes, that 40s material is for sure racist, it was a different time. Is society going to from henceforth just censor anything without a historical prism? The only context that matters is that of the present? If so I fear for our society.


As far as I know it was the 40s book cancelled.

----------


## Captain Craig

> As far as I know it was the 40s book cancelled.


Check, thanks for the clarification.

----------


## Graphic Autist

I noticed the binding on V1 of Geoff Johns’ GL Omni is much tighter than the bind on V2. Seems durable otherwise.

I have many more Marvel Omnis as opposed to DC, but it seems DC builds their books better than Marvel and also has better paper quality.

----------


## My Two Cents

I think they both have there ups and downs.
Marvel tend to lay flat more and D C tend to have better paper .
I ask only five things in an omnibus

1- strong binding that is sewn and very little glue
2- quality printing and  paper that ink don't bleed through
3- pages that stay open and lay flat through majority of the book
4- no missing or switched panels or words
5- consistency in cover dressing for run (more of a wish)

----------


## Graphic Autist

As for number 4, should we have to ask?

Still love my JLI Omni...

----------


## HuggyBear

I really like the paper DC has been using in some of their more recent omnibus.  Flash by Manapul Omni, Morrison Batman Omni and Seven Soldiers all have a really nice paper stock.  The Manapul Flash omnibus is beautiful and after a bit has almost no gutter loss, which makes it amazing considering all the 2 page spreads in that run.

----------


## Graphic Autist

> I really like the paper DC has been using in some of their more recent omnibus.  Flash by Manapul Omni, Morrison Batman Omni and Seven Soldiers all have a really nice paper stock.  The Manapul Flash omnibus is beautiful and after a bit has almost no gutter loss, which makes it amazing considering all the 2 page spreads in that run.


I like the paper quality, especially the Deluxe Editions. Uncoated stock for material that came out when it did.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

I am so bummed that "Seven Soldiers" doesn't stick the landing for some people. For my money, it reads like Jack Kirby's 4th World in execution and ambition. The art alone makes the series worth reading, but the story works. I like it more than Animal Man, Doom Patrol, and the Invisibles. Maybe that says something about my tastes, but I might even like it more than his JLA run. And that says something!

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> I am so bummed that "Seven Soldiers" doesn't stick the landing for some people. For my money, it reads like Jack Kirby's 4th World in execution and ambition. The art alone makes the series worth reading, but the story works. I like it more than Animal Man, Doom Patrol, and the Invisibles. Maybe that says something about my tastes, but I might even like it more than his JLA run. And that says something!


I'm more than halfway through and I've started enjoying it more (Which doesn't surprise me). It's a pretty good book, so far. I'll make a post on this omni after I finish it, likely tomorrow as I relax on my day off due to the American Day of Labor.

----------


## VanWinkle

> I noticed the binding on V1 of Geoff Johns GL Omni is much tighter than the bind on V2. Seems durable otherwise.
> 
> I have many more Marvel Omnis as opposed to DC, but it seems DC builds their books better than Marvel and also has better paper quality.


Marvel quality is going down a bit over recent years, or at least getting more inconsistent, but their bindings still lay more flat in general than DC books. That being said, DC's bindings are good enough (sometimes great) to consider their increase in paper quality over Marvel as the bigger difference.

----------


## Ramsay Snow

Just finished Seven Soldiers.....It was certainly a unique storyline to read. Definitely one of my favorite Morrison books, but not at the top. 

The segments I liked most from the first half of Seven Soldiers are still Klarion & Zatanna.....Shining Knight blasted off with issue #3, whereas Manhattan Guardian I still didn't care for until issue #4 (That was a great pay-off, I loved that issue). 

The Mister Miracle segment was likely my least favorite, which is odd considering I remember a lot of people raving about that one back in the day. Bulleteer was cool, especially with the twist regarding her nemesis. 

The fashion with which Morrison wove his web with these separate storylines, intricately connecting them in ways you wouldn't expect, was exhilarating.....And his spin on Roanoke was hilarious and came completely out of nowhere. I also like how Morrison connected various forms of folklore into the plot. 

I must mention the paper quality on this omnibus is great. If I wasn't a stickler for keeping my books in pristine shape, I would tear out each page and lather them against my naked body so the ink can seep into my skin, thus giving me the writing ability of Grant Morrison, himself, so that one day, I, too, could craft work such as this. Like a modern day male version of Countess Bathory, if only such mental acuity could be bestowed upon my humble form. 

It'll be interesting to see how I view this book when I eventually dive in for a re-read. I can only imagine, similar to television series like Game of Thrones and Westworld, or even films such as 12 Monkeys and The Zero Theorem,  things which went unnoticed during my original sojourn shall be seen during my return....And I eagerly anticipate this event to occur. But, alas, I have other books to read first, lest they remain unmolested on my bookshelf for too long.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

I was surprised how consistently good the entire series was throughout. Frankenstein reminded me of Swamp Thing and Hellboy. (I wish Jeff Lemire had more time with the character and did a Black Hammer level run on him.) The Mr. Miracle series sets up Final Crisis but I found the last couple of issues really good. I loved the Bulleteer, that one worked a lot better upon re-reading. I feel like the whole series is such a great showcase of talent. The final issue with the Kirby send up is just sublime! I enjoyed the Guardian too! i happened to flip through the old Bronze Age Justice League of America that features the 7 Soldiers and Morrison takes designs, characters, and he re-works them in such an original way.

----------


## Brian

According to Comiclist.com, DC has already gone to a second printing on the Batman by Grant Morrison Omnibus. Now, DC keeping something in print isn't exactly news, but I didn't expect this to sell out within two months.

----------


## Vilynne

I'm seeing more this "DC Essentials" line with this new Darksied War tpb. Honestly, is DC THAT embarrassed by the N52? I doubt we'll ever see an I, Vampire Essential Edition. That was a great series.

----------


## Brian

> I'm seeing more this "DC Essentials" line with this new Darksied War tpb. Honestly, is DC THAT embarrassed by the N52? I doubt we'll ever see an I, Vampire Essential Edition. That was a great series.


DC are marketing these as standalone books, and I think Essentials conveys that better than trying to work a defunct branding into the title somehow.

That said, they've entitled the upcoming Deathstroke omnibus as The New 52 Omnibus, so they're not afraid to use it when they think it'll work to their advantage.

----------


## Vilynne

> DC are marketing these as standalone books, and I think Essentials conveys that better than trying to work a defunct branding into the title somehow.
> 
> That said, they've entitled the upcoming Deathstroke omnibus as The New 52 Omnibus, so they're not afraid to use it when they think it'll work to their advantage.


A lot of these aren't really stand alone. For example, the Darksied War is the culmination of Johns run. Would have preferred a different name/title for these then.

----------


## SJNeal

> Still love my JLI Omni...


Same here.  

I have a bad feeling it might be awhile before we see vol. 2, considering how many JLE issues Gerard Jones co-wrote...  :Frown:

----------


## Avengers1986

So who's gonna take the plunge and buy this off Amazon and hope for good packaging?

https://www.amazon.com/Infinite-Cris...crisis+omnibus

----------


## Rincewind

Some new Amazon fishes:

Absolute Batman: The Black Mirror Hardcover – May 28, 2019
by Scott Snyder (Author), Jock (Illustrator), Francesco Francavilla (Illustrator)  $99.99
Scott Snyder's #1 New York Times bestseller is now available in this oversize slipcase Absolute edition, complete with behind-the-scenes scripts, design sketches and other bonus material!

For years, Batman and Commissioner Gordon have stared into the unyielding black abyss that is Gotham City. Time after time, they've saved their beloved city from itself, not allowing it to be swallowed by a pit of violence and corruption. But even after a crime-fighting lifetime of confronting what they thought was the worst humanity had to offer, an even darker and more dangerous evil pushes Batman and Gordon to their limits. 

As the conflict comes closer to its resolution, they find that the truth behind this murderous crime spree isn't just careening toward their doorstep--it has in fact emerged from it. Can two of Gotham's proudest protectors bring justice to this malevolent threat in Commissioner Gordon's most personal battle to date? 

Eisner Award-winning writer Scott Snyder launches into comics superstardom with his #1 New York Times best-selling debut work on the Dark Knight. This Absolute edition collects Detective Comics #871-881 and other bonus material.

Justice League of America: The Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 3 Hardcover – May 28, 2019   $125.00
One of the greatest eras in the history of the Justice League of America is collected here in Justice League of America: The Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 3. These cosmic tales turned the Justice League of America into the legends of the DC Universe that they are today, and are gathered in this expansive collection.

The beginning of the 1970s saw the heroes of the JLA trading in their secret New England cave hideout for the Earth-orbiting Satellite HQ. Plus, the League started expanding its lineup to include even more characters, such as the Elongated Man and the Red Tornado! Throw in team-ups with the classic Justice Society of America and the returned Seven Soldiers of Victory, and it's easy to see why these stories became fan-favorite epics.

Collects Justice League of America #147-181.


The Outsiders by Judd Winick Book One Paperback – May 28, 2019  $24.99
The Justice League is a bunch of pushovers. The Teen Titans are just kids. When the DC Universe calls for a more...aggressive approach, they call Nightwing, Arsenal and company: the Outsiders.

A renegade Superman Robot goes on the rampage, and a long-standing member of the Teen Titans...dies. Stricken with grief, old allies Nightwing and Arsenal decide that enough is enough: a more proactive approach to justice isn't just needed, it's necessary. 

Calling on established heroes like Jade, as well as newcomes like Shift and Indigo, this new group will find the threats before they become real, no matter what the cost. 

Writer Judd Winick's run on this classic title is now back in print with The Outsiders by Judd Winick Book One. Collects Titans/Young Justice: Graduation Day #1-3, Teen Titans/Outsiders Secret Files #1 and Outsiders #1-7.

Wonder Woman by Brian Azzarello & Cliff Chiang Omnibus Hardcover – May 21, 2019  $125.00
The entire run of writer Brian Azzarello (100 BULLETS) and artist Cliff Chiang's (PAPER GIRLS) bold new imagining of one of comics' most iconic characters is now collected in its entirety in his giant-size omnibus edition!

Raised as a daughter by the Queen of the Amazons, the warrior princess called Diana is different from the rest of her countrywomen. They've all heard the legend of how she was formed from clay to give the childless queen the daughter she dreamed of--and they treat her like an outsider and outcast because of it. But Diana is different than everyone else, just not for the reasons everyone thinks. 

It's because she's the daughter of Zeus. 

With a new cadre of brothers and sisters as allies and enemies, Wonder Woman's world is rocked to its core when her eldest brother, the First Born, was freed from his slumber. Her newfound family is in ruins and her friends scattered, she must turn to Orion and the New Gods of New Genesis to save herself, her newborn brother Zeke and his mother Zola from the First Born's wrath. 

WONDER WOMAN BY BRIAN AZZARELLO $ CLIFF CHANG OMNIBUS collects this powerhouse creative team's entire acclaimed run, including issues #0-35 and their story from SECRET ORIGINS #6.


Suicide Squad Vol. 8: Legerdemain Paperback – May 21, 2019 $19.99
Members of the Justice League come calling when faced with the death of one of their own. However, it's not like the Suicide Squad to cooperate completely. John Ostrander's legendary series continues here in Suicide Squad Vol. 8: Legerdemain!

Batman, Superman and Aquaman suspect that Amanda Waller had a hand in the death of Ray Palmer, but when they seek to question the Squad, they find resistance from the Jihad and Hayoth. Can the world's most dangerous criminals take on a trio of the most powerful Justice League members? Take one guess...

The eighth volume of John Ostrander's classic run of the Suicide Squad is collected here! Collects Suicide Squad #59-66.

Legends of the Dark Knight - Michael Golden Hardcover – June 4, 2019  $29.99
No content description

----------


## Vilynne

Finally, the final trade of Suicide Squad. Now they can focus on Spectre...

----------


## SJNeal

> Finally, the final trade of Suicide Squad. Now they can focus on Spectre...


Aside from_ Suicide Squad_, DC seems to have forgotten Ostrander's massive catalog.  So good luck with that!  :Wink: 

But yeah, they need to continue with _The Spectre_ and _Martian Manhunter_ (and throw in _Hawkworld_ and _Firestorm_ while they're at it!).

----------


## Rincewind

> Aside from_ Suicide Squad_, DC seems to have forgotten Ostrander's massive catalog.  So good luck with that! 
> 
> But yeah, they need to continue with _The Spectre_ and _Martian Manhunter_ (and throw in _Hawkworld_ and _Firestorm_ while they're at it!).


Don't forget Manhunter!  And I'd love to see a Batman by Ostrander collection too.

----------


## Captain Craig

> Some new Amazon fishes:
> 
> *Justice League of America: The Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 3* Hardcover – May 28, 2019   $125.00
> One of the greatest eras in the history of the Justice League of America is collected here in Justice League of America: The Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 3. These cosmic tales turned the Justice League of America into the legends of the DC Universe that they are today, and are gathered in this expansive collection.
> 
> The beginning of the 1970s saw the heroes of the JLA trading in their secret New England cave hideout for the Earth-orbiting Satellite HQ. Plus, the League started expanding its lineup to include even more characters, such as the Elongated Man and the Red Tornado! Throw in team-ups with the classic Justice Society of America and the returned Seven Soldiers of Victory, and it's easy to see why these stories became fan-favorite epics.
> 
> Collects Justice League of America #147-181.


The JLA: Detroit Years Omni picks up at #233
Would DC do one large Omni of 52 issues to bridge the gap? I'm sure a few relevant cross over issues in other titles might be relevant.
Still, if we got two smaller($75) Omni's in the form of a vol.4&5 that would be awesome and create a stellar run of consecutive issues Omni'd for this era. 
It is a popular enough title so it could happen.

----------


## Vilynne

> Aside from_ Suicide Squad_, DC seems to have forgotten Ostrander's massive catalog.  So good luck with that! 
> 
> But yeah, they need to continue with _The Spectre_ and _Martian Manhunter_ (and throw in _Hawkworld_ and _Firestorm_ while they're at it!).


I would say it was because the SS movie was good awful, but theyre making another one...so.

Seriously though, I'm annoyed they don't pay dues to Ostrander. He's a fantastic writer. Make way for Tom King though!

----------


## Rimmer

> The JLA: Detroit Years Omni picks up at #233
> Would DC do one large Omni of 52 issues to bridge the gap? I'm sure a few relevant cross over issues in other titles might be relevant.
> Still, if we got two smaller($75) Omni's in the form of a vol.4&5 that would be awesome and create a stellar run of consecutive issues Omni'd for this era. 
> It is a popular enough title so it could happen.


I wondered about that after they put out the "detroit" omni.  Why do that?  and why then?  When it'll happen eventually if they continue?  It doesn't make much sense.  Akin to Marvel releasing Avengers "The Crossing" omnibus when there's MOUNTAINS more material from Avengers history that's arguably way better.

Detroit seems like someone took a short term view instead of a long-term view.  I wonder, like you said, if they'll even bump up to it, or create 3-4 more omnis of the material, going from "bronze age" to whatever the 80's is technically called ("Copper age"??)

Short term views like this can bring up problems in the future, but the counter argument is "we might never get there.  Line might get cancelled, so let's put it out now"  Another example is Marvel's Cap line.  If/when they release vol 3 of silver age, it'll bump up against the Kirby-Cap omni.  Would they ever reprint that, or just release a vol 4 with that material and more, with better reproduction?  Who knows.  We're years away from all the above, unfortunately.

----------


## My Two Cents

Yes............. YEs................Yes!!!!   FINALLY!
Finally D C is releasing the Azzarello/ Chang Wonder Woman run in Omnibus.   :Wink:

----------


## Captain Craig

> Detroit seems like someone took a short term view instead of a long-term view.  I wonder, like you said, if they'll even bump up to it, or create 3-4 more omnis of the material, *going from "bronze age" to whatever the 80's is technically called ("Copper age"??)*


I agree with your short term view analysis and the counter point you mentioned(we may never get there). The Detroit Omni, as I see it, was released because so much of the Flash TV show of late is pulling characters from there. 

Whomever is in charge of establishing the Comic Book Ages does need to get to it. The status quo has sat idle way, way too long.

The 3 main official ages, as I no doubt know you know are just Golden, Silver & Bronze.
Copper isn't truly an age. At one point the early/mid 80s was seen by fandom as Copper but when Overstreet/Industry...whomever finally set up Bronze Age those years went to that Age.

We need an official Age for post-1985 because '86 - present covers way too much narrative shift to justly be encompassed as Modern Age.
I've heard Dark mentioned regularly for various reasons '86 - '00/'01
Renaissance for the early '00 years to the end of nu52('16).
Everything from 2017 forward for the next decade + will be Modern Age.

----------


## Rimmer

That all makes perfect sense.  And yeah, CW is picking seemingly all these people for Flash and Legends.  Love it.  I wonder if they're doing that on purpose, i.e. DC movieverse is letting them cherrypick all the C+D listers and letting them (movie-verse) have their pick of A+B listers.

And thanks again, Graham, for your description of the ages.  I have heard the "Dark" age thrown around, too, obviously because of the Dark Knight, but also everything was 'dark' for awhile - Miller's DD, Punisher, etc...  

As an aside, this is why I love these message boards - fellow fans who are knowledgeable and love to share their knowledge.  Not all fans are "fanboys" in the derogatory sense.  Thanks!

----------


## HuggyBear

Hey I was trying to look up info and pics about the new Green Arrow/Green Lantern Deluxe as I was trying to decide between either getting the Absolute and the Deluxe.  Was just wanting to know how the paper quality of the Deluxe is.  I really like the style of paper they used in the Crisis on Infinite Earths Deluxe and I see that the Absolute version of this book has a nice thick version of that Matte style paper.  So was wondering if the deluxe has that or if it's printed on glossy.

----------


## Graphic Autist

> Hey I was trying to look up info and pics about the new Green Arrow/Green Lantern Deluxe as I was trying to decide between either getting the Absolute and the Deluxe.  Was just wanting to know how the paper quality of the Deluxe is.  I really like the style of paper they used in the Crisis on Infinite Earths Deluxe and I see that the Absolute version of this book has a nice thick version of that Matte style paper.  So was wondering if the deluxe has that or if it's printed on glossy.


Same paper as COIE 30th Anniversary Deluxe. Not glossy.

----------


## HuggyBear

> Same paper as COIE 30th Anniversary Deluxe. Not glossy.


Awesome thanks, will be picking up that version then!

----------


## Captain Craig

Not the best pic, a little blurry, sorry, but here is my Batman Omni shelf.
Batman Omni Shelf.jpg

----------


## JAG2045

> Not the best pic, a little blurry, sorry, but here is my Batman Omni shelf.
> Batman Omni Shelf.jpg


Nice collection! (Although IMO its a shame that the Knightfall spines don't match up and instead look rather awkward together!)

----------


## ShooCat

No World's Finest, Craig?




> (Although IMO its a shame that the Knightfall spines don't match up and instead look rather awkward together!)


Those look awkward both together and individually.  :Stick Out Tongue:   Still hoping for a hero to come and do some custom dust jackets to save us all from that ghastly sight.

----------


## Graphic Autist

> Awesome thanks, will be picking up that version then!


It’s a good book, and also has historical value as it is considered the beginning of the Bronze Age.

And the stories were pretty good and the art, well...Neal Adams. Nuff said.

----------


## Grendel_s

been looking for this everywhere


> *HARLEY QUINN: A ROGUES GALLERYTHE DELUXE COVER ART COLLECTION HC Cover by AMANDA CONNER:*

----------


## OldManBrian

> been looking for this everywhere


Are you looking to buy this? A quick look and it appears to be available at all of the major internet retailers, IST, CGN, Amazon, for under $15.

----------


## Orf with his head

I dont know if these have already been spotted on Amazon but hoping the 3rd one is true. 

https://www.amazon.com/Absolute-Scar...7BL&ref=plSrch

https://www.amazon.com/Absolute-Dayt...dOL&ref=plSrch


https://www.amazon.com/Absolute-Swam...words=absolute

I know its been listed before and then vanished, so Im hoping this one sticks

----------


## Rincewind

And the Impulse omnibus has been cancelled.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Not the best pic, a little blurry, sorry, but here is my Batman Omni shelf.
> Batman Omni Shelf.jpg


Looking good. My Brave and the Bold Vol. 2 Omni is on its (long) way from IST.




> No World's Finest, Craig?


And no Batman Neal Adams Omni?  :Wink:

----------


## PossumGrease

> And the Impulse omnibus has been cancelled.


That's a shame. I was looking forward to that one.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

The reason why the Impulse Omnibus was cancelled:

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/09...-colour-files/

There will be TPBs in place of the Omnibus.

----------


## VanWinkle

> The reason why the Impulse Omnibus was cancelled:
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/09...-colour-files/
> 
> There will be TPBs in place of the Omnibus.


Huh, interesting. Well, at least the material is still coming out. Shame they couldn't do some restoration on it, though.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Huh, interesting. Well, at least the material is still coming out. Shame they couldn't do some restoration on it, though.


Yes, it is a shame. Bleeding Cool reported that "_But it isnt for lack of sales or orders, but rather the quality of the scanned files they have for the comics in question, specifically those published in the nineties. Apparently there are issues with the way the colour on the pages is captured when published at an oversized Omnibus level. And after dealing with problem after problem, DC Comics have decided enough is enough. The Impulse Omnibus is dead rather than have DC publish a worse-than-usual-quality volume."_

This doesn't bode well for other 90s series printed on the same paper. I'm sure at some point, the right technology and methodology will enable them to restore these comics in an oversized format.

----------


## LordJulius

Damn. Didn‘t know Absolute Killing Joke was out already. Had pre-ordered it in March and actually wanted to cancel my order. But I just got the shipping notification so that‘s that.

----------


## Rincewind

> Huh, interesting. Well, at least the material is still coming out. Shame they couldn't do some restoration on it, though.


I'd be more reassured if DC hadn't already solicited and cancelled an Impulse TBP a few years ago.

----------


## SJNeal

> The reason why the Impulse Omnibus was cancelled:
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/09...-colour-files/
> 
> There will be TPBs in place of the Omnibus.


I'm actually ok with this decision.  DC has released enough sub-par books recently - they didn't need to add another to the list.  I was on the fence about the omni in the first place, but I'll definitely pick up a couple of trades.

Hopefully these trades don't end up looking like the orphaned _Azrael_ volume from a couple of years ago...

----------


## Vilynne

Damn that Impulse omni. Then again, I absolutely refuse to believe BC news until I see it from a better news source.

----------


## SJNeal

> Damn that Impulse omni. Then again, I absolutely refuse to believe BC news until I see it from a better news source.


I believe them about the omni being canceled; what remains to be seen is if they actually releases the trades.  

Or, as DC likes to do, solicit them first before cancelling.   :Wink:

----------


## Vilynne

> I believe them about the omni being canceled; what remains to be seen is if they actually releases the trades.  
> 
> Or, as DC likes to do, solicit them first before cancelling.


Of course, it does not surprise me. I think they should have waited a bit more until YJ S3 was released and rode on that wave.

----------


## Captain Craig

> Originally Posted by ShooCat
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Captain Craig
> ...


I do have an axillary shelf for the other Batman Omni's! Hahahaha
Batman shelf 2.jpg
Waiting for Worlds Finest Vol. 2 next Spring now!!

----------


## RickyMeister

Could i buy and read the Batman Knightfall omnibus on its own or would i be missing good/important story by not getting the other two books?

----------


## Captain Craig

> Could i buy and read the Batman Knightfall omnibus on its own or would i be missing good/important story by not getting the other two books?


The first book is literally like Act 1 of a 3 Act Play.
You would be missing out on much, including the actual conclusion.

----------


## RickyMeister

Thanks, i might grab these new trades then

Edit: speaking of, does anyone have any pics/vids of the new trade and can speak of the quality. Also do we know what the connecting spine art will be or will we have to wait and see?

----------


## cmcok68

Looking at some shots of the Absolute Killing Joke and the mock up shot, it seems the art on slipcase & book have swapped around.

Order cancelled.

----------


## JBatmanFan05

I finally recieved my *Batman by Morrison Volume One* at my LCS.  

And, though I think my email to DC helped, DC did an excellent job on it.  The 52 excerpts, the Burnham Resurrection gap fillers, the Final Crisis excerpts both before & after Last Rites......DC did it justice and I rightfully doubted they would.

Bravo DC!

----------


## Dick Grayson

> I finally recieved my *Batman by Morrison Volume One* at my LCS.  
> 
> And, though I think my email to DC helped, DC did an excellent job on it.  The 52 excerpts, the Burnham Resurrection gap fillers, the Final Crisis excerpts both before & after Last Rites......DC did it justice and I rightfully doubted they would.
> 
> Bravo DC!


Though I have gone digital since moving overseas, this omnibus has continued to tempt me. Posts like yours are not helping, dangit  :Wink:  I didn’t know they excerpted Final Crisis too, that’s amazing. If they actually get Batman & Robin/Return of Bruce Wayne/Time & the Batman right in terms of reading order, I will probably cave and get them both.

----------


## JBatmanFan05

> I didn’t know they excerpted Final Crisis too, that’s amazing.


Yea, I wasn't expecting that.  The summaries before and after Last Rites are inches-sized small versions of certain key Final Crisis panels with text under each.  




> If they actually get Batman & Robin/Return of Bruce Wayne/Time & the Batman right in terms of reading order, I will probably cave and get them both.


My face would melt like that Nazi at the end of Raiders of the Lost Ark if DC actually orders Vol 2 like Burnham did and how I did in my custom bind.  So don't get your hopes up too much yet.  I gave the DC tpb head a scan of Burnham's very post and I know they read that email.  But I still think DC will refuse to go that route.  

I also suggested to DC that they put The Return with Inc (presumably Vol 3) and not with Vol 2 and I really think that is best.  B&R #16 brings plenty of closure by itself to B&R, RoBW, 700-702.  The Return clearly belongs with Inc moreso IMHO.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Yea, I wasn't expecting that.  The summaries before and after Last Rites are inches-sized small versions of certain key Final Crisis panels with text under each.  
> 
> 
> My face would melt like that Nazi at the end of Raiders of the Lost Ark if DC actually orders Vol 2 like Burnham did and how I did in my custom bind.  So don't get your hopes up too much yet.  I gave the DC tpb head a scan of Burnham's very post and I know they read that email.  But I still think DC will refuse to go that route.  
> 
> I also suggested to DC that they put The Return with Inc (presumably Vol 3) and not with Vol 2 and I really think that is best.  B&R #16 brings plenty of closure by itself to B&R, RoBW, 700-702.  The Return clearly belongs with Inc moreso IMHO.


Count me in on putting The Return in with Inc.  There's no real reason to include it in volume 2 at all, story-wise.

You and I have discussed the v2 order before, so rather than reiterate, let me just say I'll be surprised if they follow the Burnham order exactly - specifically, I wouldn't be surprised if instead of 
BR 10
ROBW 1
BR11
ROBW2
BR12
ROBW3
they just do BR 10-12 then ROBW 1-3 (and keep the rest the same as he listed).  I haven't re-read in a couple years, so I can't say for sure anything is lost/screwed up with that change, but I've noticed DC has a preference for putting arcs together in some of their other recent collections.

* For those that are unaware, I believe this is the correct Chris Burnham endorsed order (please correct me if I'm wrong)
BR 1-9
B700
BR 10
ROBW 1
BR11
ROBW2
BR12
ROBW3
B701
B702
BR13
ROBW4
BR14
ROBW5
BR15
ROBW6
BR16

----------


## JBatmanFan05

> Count me in on putting The Return in with Inc.  There's no real reason to include it in volume 2 at all, story-wise.
> 
> You and I have discussed the v2 order before, so rather than reiterate, let me just say I'll be surprised if they follow the Burnham order exactly - specifically, *I wouldn't be surprised if instead of 
> BR 10
> ROBW 1
> BR11
> ROBW2
> BR12
> ROBW3
> ...


You're correct on what Burnham's order is.  It's funny, even Burnham leaves off Batman The Return.  Funny that.  

As far as the bolded, that order is probably the least offensive alternative DC could go with.  And like you, I have not re-read to see if this alternative order would screw up any issue interplay.  

Burnham said in his old post, defending his order:  "There are little puzzles that get set up in one series that are pretty quickly resolved in the other."

----------


## Crossfist

How is build quality/binding the Doom Patrol omnibus by Grant Morrison?

----------


## signalman112

Anyone get the Bronze Age The Brave and The Bold Omnibus Vol 2?
Are the HUMAN TARGET backup stories from B&B #143 & 144 included?

Thanks!

----------


## Naked Bat

> How is build quality/binding the Doom Patrol omnibus by Grant Morrison?


It's a huge book, the biggest omnibus I have. IT's even bigger than the Dc one million omnibus. It is really, really tight.

----------


## Rimmer

> Anyone get the Bronze Age The Brave and The Bold Omnibus Vol 2?
> Are the HUMAN TARGET backup stories from B&B #143 & 144 included?
> 
> Thanks!


Just checked mine - the answer is NO.
Just the main story is included for both issues, I'm guessing due to the Batman-angle of thee omnibuses.

----------


## Graphic Autist

Received the Loeb/Sale Bats Omnibus today...holy crap, its huge. DC makes some THICK omnis...

----------


## My Two Cents

I received it a few days ago along with Loeb/Sale Superman For All Seasons deluxe hard cover
They are still sealed in the box  :Big Grin:

----------


## My Two Cents

I wish D C would show some Bronze Age Superman Omnibus love.
There was so many stories I enjoyed during the seventies in Superman and Action Comics.

----------


## JBatmanFan05

> I wish D C would show some Bronze Age Superman Omnibus love.
> There was so many stories I enjoyed during the seventies in Superman and Action Comics.


I agree.  Very frustrating that DC is hardly comprehensively collecting that Superman era at all, let alone in Omnibus.

I guess Bronze Age Batman is a bit neglected too (thank god I custom bound 1979 to 1985), but Superman Bronze seems a bit moreso.

----------


## titansupes

> I wish D C would show some Bronze Age Superman Omnibus love.
> There was so many stories I enjoyed during the seventies in Superman and Action Comics.





> I agree.  Very frustrating that DC is hardly comprehensively collecting that Superman era at all, let alone in Omnibus.
> 
> I guess Bronze Age Batman is a bit neglected too (thank god I custom bound 1979 to 1985), but Superman Bronze seems a bit moreso.


Thirded. I keep waiting for the day, every new round of solicits... Instead it's the "Ultra Mega Unwrapped Batman: Hush Deluxe 2nd Edition" or whatever.

----------


## LordJulius

I too would love some Bronze Age Supes, particularly the late 70s to mid-80s. 

Regarding Omnis, was it here or in the MMW forums where somebody said DC was waiting until they were at least through the GA (if not SA as well) Omnis until they did a BA one? Which would be a shame as that will most likely take at least another ten years or so. Luckily we at least have the BA JLA Omnis (though Id prefer Swan so much more than Dillin). 

Ive actually been on a BA binge of Superman recently, digging out my old German language album-format Superman books. And I also discovered a huge stack of old German BA Superman issues that my brother-in-law had given me a couple of years back but which I since had completely forgotten about as we were in the middle of moving and refurbishing at the time. Such great fun to read those, even if theyre not in English.

----------


## bob fett

Bronze Age omnis I want:
Superman
Batman
Worlds Finest
Detective
Action
Take my money please.

----------


## JAG2045

13th Demension have a list of some new upcoming solicits https://13thdimension.com/classic-ba...w-collections/

Batman Omnibus 7 is listed which not only includes 10 never before collected issues of Batman but will also contain 3 never before reprinted issues of Detective comics to (as the archives only got up to 170)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

I love Bronze Age Superman, I hope they reprint some quick and begin with the late Silver Age stories as well. I think Ross Andru pencils a few and there are Twilight Zone worthy stories that add bizarre and forgotten ideas to the Superman myth.  I want to see an omnibus for DC Comics Presents, the team up series, and a comprehensive reprinting of the main titles. All the 70's updates for Superman's rogues work, the stories are less "Archie Comics" than the Silver Age but they balance every aspect of Superman's character. He's the kid from Smallville, he's the Man of Tomorrow, he's the Ace Reporter, Justice Leaguer, Legion Member,,,, There are still wacky stories, that is a constant for Superman from Golden Age on! I love full scale Superman Universe: Earth 2, Beppo, the Legion!

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> Yea, I wasn't expecting that.  The summaries before and after Last Rites are inches-sized small versions of certain key Final Crisis panels with text under each.  
> 
> 
> My face would melt like that Nazi at the end of Raiders of the Lost Ark if DC actually orders Vol 2 like Burnham did and how I did in my custom bind.  So don't get your hopes up too much yet.  I gave the DC tpb head a scan of Burnham's very post and I know they read that email.  But I still think DC will refuse to go that route.  
> 
> I also suggested to DC that they put The Return with Inc (presumably Vol 3) and not with Vol 2 and I really think that is best.  B&R #16 brings plenty of closure by itself to B&R, RoBW, 700-702.  The Return clearly belongs with Inc moreso IMHO.



I've halfway through my Batman by Grant Morrison omnibus. I read this run 2-3 times back when it came out, and I remember enjoying initially reading it due to the mystery of how the storyline would unfold, along with the discussions on this site on the Batman Forum. I particularly remember a guy with an Aquaman avatar giving a lot of insight on what Morrison was doing. It was a unique experience back then I'll never forget.

I didn't expect this, but I'm enjoying re-reading the storyline this time out more than I did any of the previous times. I mean, it's been years, but knowing some of the general elements of what'll happen really helps with seeing all the pieces Morrison put in early on in the story. It's weird that I didn't feel this way back when I initially re-read the comic, maybe I wasn't getting enough sleep back then.....Or maybe it's the magic of the omnibus. 

I wasn't planning on getting volume 2 (Nor a potential volume 3), as I liked about 3/4 of what Morrison did after this. I thought he simplified his writing during Batman & Robin (I always assumed there were too many outcries from readers claiming the previous storylines were too complex, and editorial may have possibly asked Morrison to ease it up), and I didn't care for his whacky portrayal of Jason Todd. I just found that entire angle to be a bit out there....But, I've enjoyed volume 1 so much I think I'll get the subsequent volumes when they're released. Besides, it'll be fun revisiting the craziness of Professor Pyg, "Oberon Sexton", and others in this omnibus format.

----------


## Rimmer

> I wish D C would show some Bronze Age Superman Omnibus love.
> There was so many stories I enjoyed during the seventies in Superman and Action Comics.


When was the "Dc Comics presents" series - was that bronze age or later (80's maybe)?

If they're stuck in this "we have tom complete golden age to get to silver and then complete silver to get to bronze", I'm thinking they could do for Supes what they did for Bats with the Brave & Bold omnis, and do that for the Superman team up books to at least give us something.  But if that series was later, then I guess it's a moot point.  I've never read any of those stories, unsure if they're good or not, but it did run like 100 issues I think.

----------


## My Two Cents

August 1978

----------


## Graphic Autist

> August 1978


I remember buying that at a used bookstore along with a bunch of other comics in the early to mid 80s. They’d just be in stacks, no order at all. My friends and I would spend hours going through them...and they were 25 cents each.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

That series doesn't feature the best Superman stories from the Bronze Age and it doesn't have a single artist guiding the book, but the highlights are huge. Jim Starlin writes one of the greatest Superman stories in his team ups with Supergirl and the Spectre. Garcia Lopez's books with Deadman and the Flash are gorgeous. Alan Moore even teams up Swamp Thing with Superman during the series. I just want to see something from the Bronze Age in a big deluxe format. Honestly, you could probably find most of the original issues out there, I'm talking all the bronze age superman comics for an okay price but I want to see some big deluxe treatments. DC comics presents has some great team ups with the whole DCU and the rotating artist list could be pretty great at times. I just want something from DC! (Hey speaking of which, Jonah Hex and Sgt. Rock would make a pretty nice couple of immediate buy omnis.)

----------


## cmcok68

*ABSOLUTE SWAMP THING BY ALAN MOORE VOL. 1*
U.S. Price: $99.99
On Sale 6/26

Alan Moores legendary run of Swamp Thing tales is collected in Absolute format at last, completely recolored for this new edition! This first of three volumes includes Moores first Swamp Thing story, issue #20s Loose Ends, a prelude to his haunting origin story, The Anatomy Lesson, which reshapes Swamp Things mythology with terrifying revelations. Collects Saga Of The Swamp Thing #20-34 and Swamp Thing Annual #2.

https://www.vertigocomics.com/graphi...an-moore-vol-1

----------


## OldManBrian

> *ABSOLUTE SWAMP THING BY ALAN MOORE VOL. 1*
> U.S. Price: $99.99
> On Sale 6/26
> 
> Alan Moore’s legendary run of Swamp Thing tales is collected in Absolute format at last, *completely recolored for this new edition!* This first of three volumes includes Moore’s first Swamp Thing story, issue #20’s “Loose Ends,” a prelude to his haunting origin story, “The Anatomy Lesson,” which reshapes Swamp Thing’s mythology with terrifying revelations. Collects Saga Of The Swamp Thing #20-34 and Swamp Thing Annual #2.
> 
> https://www.vertigocomics.com/graphi...an-moore-vol-1


I keep telling myself it's going to be fine, surely they won't muck it up. (Pun intended)

----------


## Orion

I'd buy an omnibus or deluxe editions in a second but pass on the Absolute. Absolutes should be reserved for 1-2 volume works tops.

----------


## Dr Hank

So $300 retail price for the entire run? Good to see it's finally getting released I guess, but no wonder they haven't released it in one omnibus. That's a lot of scratch...talk about "milking it".

----------


## VanWinkle

> So $300 retail price for the entire run? Good to see it's finally getting released I guess, but no wonder they haven't released it in one omnibus. That's a lot of scratch...talk about "milking it".


It's not out of the ordinary at all. In fact, it's cheaper than I thought it'd be. $100 per >400-page Absolute is in line or cheaper than many other Absolutes with similar page counts. Couple that with it having a new recolor process and being a long-cherished run never out in oversized format, this is about the best outcome possible.

This run deserves the extra-oversized art that an Absolute gives, rather than an omnibus. And I'm more than okay paying $150 for three great-looking Absolutes of Alan Moore Swamp Thing.

----------


## gurkle

Disappointed in the announcement that _Swamp Thing_ will be recolored. I thought the _Killing Joke_ recoloring was awful, but at least that had the excuse of Bolland wanting to do it to his own work.

I realize there are arguments about what "authentic" coloring should be (since no one ever intended the colors to look the way they do in glossy reprints), but I feel like an '80s comic should not have coloring that looks like it couldn't have been done in the '80s, because if the coloring is modern then it clashes with the art.

----------


## Graphic Autist

> ...I feel like an '80s comic should not have coloring that looks like it couldn't have been done in the '80s, because if the coloring is modern then it clashes with the art.


While I almost always agree with this, I liked the recoloring job done on Simonson's Thor Omnibus.

----------


## RamblingMan

I like the original coloring.  Is it possible that recoloring is required to make it look decent at absolute size?  I'm not aware of the condition of the available source they have to produce it.

----------


## cmcok68

> I like the original coloring.  Is it possible that recoloring is required to make it look decent at absolute size?  I'm not aware of the condition of the available source they have to produce it.


I thinks it's also because the older colourings would not look right when printed on higher quality paper. Thus far I think the series has only been reprinted on newsprint paper.

----------


## fillmont

> I like the original coloring.  Is it possible that recoloring is required to make it look decent at absolute size?  I'm not aware of the condition of the available source they have to produce it.


The first 19 issues of The Sandman were recolored because the original coloring apparently looked awful at absolute size with glossier sturdy paper. I'd imagine that much of Swamp Thing's run, if not the whole run, would have the same problem. Note that no one in the general public has seen what the initial pages of The Sandman would have looked like as an absolute; this is just based on what Gaiman has said.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*DETECTIVE COMICS: BEFORE BATMAN (VOLS. 1 AND 2) OMNIBUS Cover:*

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*THE NEW TEEN TITANS OMNIBUS VOL. 4 Cover by GEORGE PEREZ:*

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*NIGHTWING: THE REBIRTH DELUXE EDITION BOOK THREE OHC Cover by YASMINE PUTRI:*

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*SUPERMAN: KRYPTONITE DELUXE EDITION OHC Cover by TIM SALE:*

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*WONDER WOMAN BY BRIAN AZZARELLO AND CLIFF CHIANG OMNIBUS Cover by CLIFF CHIANG:*

----------


## andersonh1

> *DETECTIVE COMICS: BEFORE BATMAN (VOLS. 1 AND 2) OMNIBUS Cover:*


That should be an interesting set. I really enjoy Golden Age superhero comics. I don't know how much I'll enjoy the other genres, but I'm very likely to buy the books and find out.

----------


## Vilynne

Swamp Thing Absolute:

Not a bad price. But I already have the trades! I'd love an Absolute version. Especially for this run. It'll be done in what? 2 volumes?

----------


## JPAR

> Swamp Thing Absolute:
> 
> Not a bad price. But I already have the trades! I'd love an Absolute version. Especially for this run. It'll be done in what? 2 volumes?


It'll be done in 3 volumes.

----------


## Vilynne

> It'll be done in 3 volumes.


Ah what the crap :/

The cover for this Absolute looks gorgeous. I am really annoyed it will take 3 volumes, it could be done in two I think. Then again, I suppose it depends what else will be included for content.

----------


## Judge Dredd

3 volumes is perfect it worked for Y and Preacher well.

----------


## Rincewind

> 3 volumes is perfect it worked for Y and Preacher well.


Preacher collected 75 issues of the series plus a 4 issue mini series and 5 double sized one shots.  That's a total of 89 regular issues in 3 volumes giving almost 30 issues per volume.

Y: The last Man collected 60 issues in 3 volumes.  That's 20 issues per volume.

The Alan Moore Swamp Thing run was issues #20-64 and Annual #2 plus an issue of DC Comics Presents.  That's about 48 regular issues total.  Splitting it into 2 volumes would be 24 issues per volume for a total price of $200.  That's right in the middle between Preacher and Y.  Instead DC is putting into 3 volumes with 16 issues per volume and a total price of $300.

----------


## Vilynne

> Preacher collected 75 issues of the series plus a 4 issue mini series and 5 double sized one shots.  That's a total of 89 regular issues in 3 volumes giving almost 30 issues per volume.
> 
> Y: The last Man collected 60 issues in 3 volumes.  That's 20 issues per volume.
> 
> The Alan Moore Swamp Thing run was issues #20-64 and Annual #2 plus an issue of DC Comics Presents.  That's about 48 regular issues total.  Splitting it into 2 volumes would be 24 issues per volume for a total price of $200.  That's right in the middle between Preacher and Y.  Instead DC is putting into 3 volumes with 16 issues per volume and a total price of $300.


So two issues is definitely possible. It almost sounds like they're milking it. Can you imagine? DC milking a series?

Anyway, my only fear of getting these is that DC swings its axe around and we don't get Volumes 2&3.

----------


## Rincewind

> So two issues is definitely possible. It almost sounds like they're milking it. Can you imagine? DC milking a series?
> 
> Anyway, my only fear of getting these is that DC swings its axe around and we don't get Volumes 2&3.


I'm not as nervous about it becoming an orphaned line.  DC has treated Alan Moore's material as evergreen books that are always in print.

----------


## Vilynne

> I'm not as nervous about it becoming an orphaned line.  DC has treated Alan Moore's material as evergreen books that are always in print.


>Evergreen

Pun intended? I suppose you are right. But compared to Watchmen and LoEG, Swamp Thing gets the short end.

----------


## SJNeal

> So two issues is definitely possible. It almost sounds like they're milking it. Can you imagine? DC milking a series?


They learned from the best milkers in the biz!*





*Marvel are the best milkers, in case there's any confusion.  :Wink:

----------


## Vilynne

> They learned from the best milkers in the biz!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Marvel are the best milkers, in case there's any confusion.


I guess I don't even notice the Marvel milking. I like the sound of that though, even though its horrible. I move that DC Collected Editions should change its name to, The Dark Knight Reprinted Formats and Collected Editions and Others.

----------


## VanWinkle

> Preacher collected 75 issues of the series plus a 4 issue mini series and 5 double sized one shots.  That's a total of 89 regular issues in 3 volumes giving almost 30 issues per volume.
> 
> Y: The last Man collected 60 issues in 3 volumes.  That's 20 issues per volume.
> 
> The Alan Moore Swamp Thing run was issues #20-64 and Annual #2 plus an issue of DC Comics Presents.  That's about 48 regular issues total.  Splitting it into 2 volumes would be 24 issues per volume for a total price of $200.  That's right in the middle between Preacher and Y.  Instead DC is putting into 3 volumes with 16 issues per volume and a total price of $300.


You make a crucial error in this calculation. If they were 24 issues per volume, it would be at LEAST $125 per volume, and probably actually $150 since they're putting in a lot of recoloring work.

----------


## Rincewind

> You make a crucial error in this calculation. If they were 24 issues per volume, it would be at LEAST $125 per volume, and probably actually $150 since they're putting in a lot of recoloring work.


I understand that the recoloring process can add to the production cost and increase the cover price.  But even then I would prefer 2 higher priced volumes over 3 regular price volumes.  Right now, it just feels that DC is doing smaller volumes to increase their revenue.

----------


## ShooCat

DC Comics Rush-Solicits Geoff Johns Run on Aquaman as an Omnibus in Time for the Movie

----------


## bob.schoonover

I wish they'd rush solicit Batman by Morrison v2.  For me.

----------


## cmcok68

I don't know why, but I've always imaged an Absolute Swamp Thing as having thick matte paper like Watchmen, but that's not likely going to be the case right?

----------


## canadianaidan64

probably.. I doubt it will be super glossy.

----------


## Graphic Autist

I finished reading the Loeb-Sale Bats Omnibus.

I really dislike the black thick cardboard type covers DC uses for some of their books. While there was no damage that I could see, every time I opened or closed this book you’d hear loud popping and cracking noises.

Other than that, it’s a good book.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

DC's Omnibus sales figures for August 2018:

Seven Soldiers by Grant Morrison Omnibus - 1,126 
New Teen Titans Omnibus Vol. 3 - 673 
Batman '66 Omnibus - 514 
Batman The Brave & The Bold: The Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 2 - 391

----------


## RamblingMan

> I finished reading the Loeb-Sale Bats Omnibus.
> 
> I really dislike the black thick cardboard type covers DC uses for some of their books. While there was no damage that I could see, every time I opened or closed this book youd hear loud popping and cracking noises.
> 
> Other than that, its a good book.


On my JSA omnibus vol 2 with that same board material, it would pop and crack every time I opened and closed it no matter how gentle I was.   Eventually I noticed cracking occurring on the inside of the hinge, enough that I was worried that it would eventually tear entirely if I wasn't super careful.

----------


## Captain Craig

That Aquaman by Johns Omni is a must get!




> DC's Omnibus sales figures for August 2018:
> 
> Batman The Brave & The Bold: The Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 2 - 391


This concerns me. Not quite a full 400 units!!
You folks who keep wanting Silver Age Batman aren't showing DC you're willing to get this material?? It'd be different if it were bad.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> DC Comics Rush-Solicits Geoff Johns Run on Aquaman as an Omnibus in Time for the Movie





> That Aquaman by Johns Omni is a must get!
> .


Yes, for me also. I'm looking forward to it.  I picked up the "Throne of Atlantis"  story in single issues and enjoyed it.

----------


## RamblingMan

> That Aquaman by Johns Omni is a must get!
> 
> 
> 
> This concerns me. Not quite a full 400 units!!
> You folks who keep wanting Silver Age Batman aren't showing DC you're willing to get this material?? It'd be different if it were bad.


Didnt it just come out in late August? So that wouldnt be a full month of sales?

----------


## SJNeal

> DC Comics Rush-Solicits Geoff Johns’ Run on Aquaman as an Omnibus in Time for the Movie


I'm glad we're finally getting this, but that logo is completely uninspired.  Wonder why they didn't just go with the actual one from the series...?   :Confused:

----------


## j0nnyboy

> *ABSOLUTE SWAMP THING BY ALAN MOORE VOL. 1*
> U.S. Price: $99.99
> On Sale 6/26
> 
> Alan Moores legendary run of Swamp Thing tales is collected in Absolute format at last, completely recolored for this new edition! This first of three volumes includes Moores first Swamp Thing story, issue #20s Loose Ends, a prelude to his haunting origin story, The Anatomy Lesson, which reshapes Swamp Things mythology with terrifying revelations. Collects Saga Of The Swamp Thing #20-34 and Swamp Thing Annual #2.
> 
> https://www.vertigocomics.com/graphi...an-moore-vol-1


So how likely is it that an Omnibus (or 2) of this would be coming in the next year or two?

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

Do most people get rid of their floppy issues? The Wonder Woman book is a must buy for me and this one was really good. So happy to see Seven Soldiers do well. I really think that book is Multiversity and Final Crisis all in one. When those issues came out one by one. Every issue felt like the debut of yet another super star artist. Multiversity is classic. Seven Soldiers for me reads like Multiversity stretched over 20 something issues.

----------


## Dr Hank

Is anyone else collecting the post-COIE Batman trades that are being released? So far I've got Second Chances and Dark Knight Detective vol.1. Next I'll grab Caped Crusader v1 and DKD v2.

My question is: I'm seeing a Legends of the Dark Knight by Norm Breyfogle v2 coming out in a few months. Since the issues in that aren't too far past what these new trades include, should I pick that up or wait for the next volumes of CC and DKD to cover that same material? Who knows what their plans are for this material, since it's strange they'd cover this era in different types of collections. Wish they'd just omni it all (not to mention all the gaps in those trades I'm having to fill).

----------


## My Two Cents

I really do not know why they go back and fourth between soft and hard cover when it comes to these Batman focused books.
I look forward to getting the Breyfogle hard cover. I really injoyed those stories when I originally read them and from reading
other collected material from that era, I am sure they will hold up today.
Now .... (if D C is listening) my Greg Rucka Detective Comics Omnibus please

----------


## JAG2045

> Is anyone else collecting the post-COIE Batman trades that are being released? So far I've got Second Chances and Dark Knight Detective vol.1. Next I'll grab Caped Crusader v1 and DKD v2.
> 
> My question is: I'm seeing a Legends of the Dark Knight by Norm Breyfogle v2 coming out in a few months. Since the issues in that aren't too far past what these new trades include, should I pick that up or wait for the next volumes of CC and DKD to cover that same material? Who knows what their plans are for this material, since it's strange they'd cover this era in different types of collections. Wish they'd just omni it all (not to mention all the gaps in those trades I'm having to fill).


Currently there is a volume 2 solicited for both CC & DKD, theres no end game mentioned although i'm hoping they will get all the way up to the Knightfall saga. The thing about the Breyfogle collection is that they will likely (going by the previous other creator focused hardcovers) skip any issues not done by hime (so far example while Breyfogle drew part 2 of the "Penguin Affair" story its unlikely they will collect parts 1 & 3 except the covers which he did). 

I agree that an omni would be good, however DC have mentioned that they plan to collect all the golden, silver & bronze ages in omnibuses first before they start on post-crisis/modern Batman 




> I really do not know why they go back and fourth between soft and hard cover when it comes to these Batman focused books.
> I look forward to getting the Breyfogle hard cover. I really injoyed those stories when I originally read them and from reading
> other collected material from that era, I am sure they will hold up today.
> Now .... (if D C is listening) my Greg Rucka Detective Comics Omnibus please


I love Breyfogle (one of my all time favourite Batman artists) and bought Breyfogle volume 1 to support him after his stroke, I may buy vol 2 but it will depend on how complete it is (e.g. the Penguin Affair example I noted above) vs the CC & DKD collections (although with DC there's always a chance that they also wont be complete either!)

A Batman by Greg Rucka (and a Batman by Paul Dini!) collection would be great!

----------


## My Two Cents

I stopped following single issues over a year ago
Past year I have gotten a good deal of trades in hard and soft covers and
I really have been enjoying them and am 100% happy that I stopped single issue reading
*BUT*..................
I have to express how much the time lap between when a story ends and when it
gets released in collected form by D  C really ............. really (channeling my Sullivan) sucks.
D C made big to do about Bendis and his Superman and now we are already into a few issues
of his on going Action and Superman and his mini series has not come out yet and once
the first arc in Action and Superman end, it will be a few months are more into 2019 before
they see hard cover collected form.

----------


## Antari

Anyone already have FINAL CRISIS 10TH ANNIVERSARY OMNIBUS and can share some pictures? How does the spine look like?

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

> Anyone already have FINAL CRISIS 10TH ANNIVERSARY OMNIBUS and can share some pictures? How does the spine look like?


I am really tempted to buy this. I love the original 7-10 issues in the Absolute but I wonder about all the other stories. I am currently re-reading the DC 1,000,000 Omnibus and I am finding it more of a chore than the first time. How about this one. I have loved all the Metal tie-ins, so maybe my taste is suspect, but how are the Final Crisis tie ins?

----------


## HuggyBear

> I am really tempted to buy this. I love the original 7-10 issues in the Absolute but I wonder about all the other stories. I am currently re-reading the DC 1,000,000 Omnibus and I am finding it more of a chore than the first time. How about this one. I have loved all the Metal tie-ins, so maybe my taste is suspect, but how are the Final Crisis tie ins?


Legion of 3 Worlds, Rogues Revenge and Superman Beyond (which is included in the trade anyway) are all great, the rest, not so much.  I'm wanting to know the quality of the omni as well.  Been thinking of wanting to get it just to have a nice version of Legion of 3 Worlds as it seems like anything else of it is long OOP and I really love George Perez's artwork

----------


## doolittle

RIP Norm Breyfogle.  :'(

He drew some of the first Batman comics I ever bought, some issues of Detective Comics featuring the debut of the Corrosive Man.  I remember being so into these books when I read them as a kid.  They looked straight out of a horror movie or something.  I was hooked immediately.  Norm was "my" Batman artist from then on.

----------


## WayneLW

Hi, All,

Please, might some kind soul who picked up the Final Crisis 10th Anniversary Omnibus be able to take a photo of the table of contents page or, alternatively, let me know the order of the issues in the book? I'm curious as to what reading order they decided upon for the book.

Thanks in advance,

Wayne

----------


## Dr Hank

> Currently there is a volume 2 solicited for both CC & DKD, theres no end game mentioned although i'm hoping they will get all the way up to the Knightfall saga. The thing about the Breyfogle collection is that they will likely (going by the previous other creator focused hardcovers) skip any issues not done by hime (so far example while Breyfogle drew part 2 of the "Penguin Affair" story its unlikely they will collect parts 1 & 3 except the covers which he did). 
> 
> I agree that an omni would be good, however DC have mentioned that they plan to collect all the golden, silver & bronze ages in omnibuses first before they start on post-crisis/modern Batman 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Breyfogle (one of my all time favourite Batman artists) and bought Breyfogle volume 1 to support him after his stroke, I may buy vol 2 but it will depend on how complete it is (e.g. the Penguin Affair example I noted above) vs the CC & DKD collections (although with DC there's always a chance that they also wont be complete either!)
> 
> A Batman by Greg Rucka (and a Batman by Paul Dini!) collection would be great!


Well I'll continue to pick up the new TPBs, hopefully they have more than a few volumes of each planned out before they switch formats/names/whatever else. Very confusing for the consumer, though. I'm not holding my breath for omnis of this material.

----------


## Lake Nowhere

> Anyone already have FINAL CRISIS 10TH ANNIVERSARY OMNIBUS and can share some pictures? How does the spine look like?


Here's a good shot of it.  Pretty slick!

https://twitter.com/thedeluxedition/...94004175507456

----------


## Master Destructo

> Here's a good shot of it.  Pretty slick!
> 
> https://twitter.com/thedeluxedition/...94004175507456


Thanks for posting the link. I mostly like it. Just wish that "Tenth Anniversary" were not so prominent.

----------


## Antari

> Here's a good shot of it.  Pretty slick!
> 
> https://twitter.com/thedeluxedition/...94004175507456


Wow it looks amazing. Can't wait for my copy to arrive.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

> Wow it looks amazing. Can't wait for my copy to arrive.


I really enjoyed Legion of 3 Worlds and Perez's art is a superhuman feat on every page. I just wonder if the stuff I haven't read shows buy in to the event. The best tie in issues of DC 1,000,000 show a real committed attitude to the premise. The Immortal Man, Supergirl, Martian Manhunter, those issues just dig in to the idea. Some of the other comics just seem to write off the premise as whack. It's Grant Morrison, you have to factor that in, but guess what? Later, it always makes sense. I never get the Grant Morrison hate.

----------


## Crossfist

So how is the extra material in the Final Crisis omnibus? worth getting it over the trade? I've never read the story.

----------


## HuggyBear

Legion of 3 Worlds is great stuff especially if you enjoyed Infinite Crisis.  It's basically Infinite Crisis 2 just now with more Legion

----------


## Author

Not hardcover, but is there a volume 2 planned for Azrael?  

https://www.amazon.com/Azrael-Vol-Fa.../dp/B01BLZX180

----------


## Captain Craig

> Not hardcover, but is there a volume 2 planned for Azrael?  
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Azrael-Vol-Fa.../dp/B01BLZX180


This is probably a test balloon. How do pre-orders go, well? Lets see how many we sell after that and decide on vol.2.
Pre-Orders go poorly, cancel it.

----------


## Dick Grayson

> This is probably a test balloon. How do pre-orders go, well? Lets see how many we sell after that and decide on vol.2.
> Pre-Orders go poorly, cancel it.


Agreed on it being a test balloon. It came out in March 2016, so it's not really a question of pre-orders at this point and they can, and have, seen actual sales numbers by now enough to make a decision. I expect the OP was asking if there'll be a volume two since volume one came out so long ago.

My guess is no, given the length of time that passed and the poor reproduction of every issue of the Azrael ongoing that has appeared in any recent collection (Contagion, No Man's Land etc.) It's a great series up through Cataclysm or so, and worthy of reprinting, so it's a shame it doesn't appear to be happening.

----------


## Ramsay Snow

I've been reading the One Million tpb I recently acquired a used copy of (The tpb solely containing the mini-series penned by Morrison).....I've been enjoying it so far, and I particularly liked how Morrison included some of the Starman mythos into the storyline. Great stuff with Ted Knight talking to his descendant. 

If they ever release Morrison's JLA series in omnibus form, do you think they'll include this mini-series in the omnibus books? I would hope they would, as it seems like it's somewhat integral to Morrison's JLA run.

----------


## Author

> This is probably a test balloon. How do pre-orders go, well? Lets see how many we sell after that and decide on vol.2.
> Pre-Orders go poorly, cancel it.





> Agreed on it being a test balloon. It came out in March 2016, so it's not really a question of pre-orders at this point and they can, and have, seen actual sales numbers by now enough to make a decision. I expect the OP was asking if there'll be a volume two since volume one came out so long ago.
> 
> My guess is no, given the length of time that passed and the poor reproduction of every issue of the Azrael ongoing that has appeared in any recent collection (Contagion, No Man's Land etc.) It's a great series up through Cataclysm or so, and worthy of reprinting, so it's a shame it doesn't appear to be happening.


Thanks.

I bought the Knightfall omnis, I wish they'd put Sword of Azrael in them.

----------


## Dick Grayson

> Thanks.
> 
> I bought the Knightfall omnis, I wish they'd put Sword of Azrael in them.


Theyve reissued Knightfall half a dozen times now, and every time they try to make it more complete they just cant get it right. Its not even that complicated, Im not sure what the problem is. 

And why they left it out of Knightfall but felt it made sense tacked onto the beginning of the Azrael ongoing is beyond me. Id like to think theres some kind of rights thing happening with Sword of Azrael, something other than just incompetence but... well, who knows?

----------


## Captain Craig

> Agreed on it being a test balloon. *It came out in March 2016*, so it's not really a question of pre-orders at this point and they can, and have, seen actual sales numbers by now enough to make a decision. I expect the OP was asking if there'll be a volume two since volume one came out so long ago.


I didn't even realize that. Thought he was discussing a new solicit. I have the whole Azrael run which is why I overlooked it most likely back then.
Now, if they ever did an Omni series for it, I'm down. The art in there is great!

----------


## SJNeal

> They’ve reissued Knightfall half a dozen times now, and every time they try to make it “more complete” they just can’t get it right. It’s not even that complicated, I’m not sure what the problem is. 
> 
> And why they left it out of Knightfall but felt it made sense tacked onto the beginning of the Azrael ongoing is beyond me. I’d like to think there’s some kind of rights thing happening with Sword of Azrael, something other than just incompetence but... well, who knows?


Meh, at this point I'm willing to accept that it's just incompetence...  :Wink:

----------


## My Two Cents

We are talking about the same company that covered most every main character or series from the Silver Age into the Bronze Age in Omnibus
and yet seem to have zero intention on giving there two cash cows and probably what fans want most Silver and Bronze Age treatment.
Naturally I am referring to Batman and Superman and there adventures in Batman, Detective Comics, Superman, and Action Comics.

----------


## ER Prest

So the Conner/Palmiotti Harley Quinn omnibus 2 came out this week and it says it's volume 2 of 3. Have we seen contents for volume 3 yet? Will it just be their Rebirth issues? Any ideas?

----------


## AstonishingXMan

> We are talking about the same company that covered most every main character or series from the Silver Age into the Bronze Age in Omnibus
> and yet seem to have zero intention on giving there two cash cows and probably what fans want most Silver and Bronze Age treatment.
> Naturally I am referring to Batman and Superman and there adventures in Batman, Detective Comics, Superman, and Action Comics.


Can't print everything at once OR you risk having too much OPP for new readers just starting collections and turning them away.  I know I am still catching up.

They're getting there.  They just can't over-saturate the market.

They current have:

Golden Age Supes
Golden Age Bats
Brave and the Bold Bats
Silver and Bronze JLA with Supes and Bats
World's Finest Silver Age with Supes and Bats
Post Crisis Consecutive Supes and Bats issues

As a Marvel fan who is trying to get everything old school DC, thats overwhelming!

----------


## Crossfist

So the Blackest Night omnibus is going to be over 1600 pages

----------


## Johnatellodi

Comic book conundrum of the year: 

Do I keep Absolute edition of Batman and Robin by Morrison or let it go in favor of Batman by Morrison Omnibus volume 2?

Seriously can't decide. I love the Absolute format, but I also like uniformity and the inclusion of Batman #700.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Comic book conundrum of the year: 
> 
> Do I keep Absolute edition of Batman and Robin by Morrison or let it go in favor of Batman by Morrison Omnibus volume 2?
> 
> Seriously can't decide. I love the Absolute format, but I also like uniformity and the inclusion of Batman #700.


Is keeping both not an option?

I'm super excited to see the Morrison omnibus advance solicited.  Especially the "in reading order" part - that should be interesting to see what they ended up deciding was the reading order.  Worth noting the solicitation copy does not include Batman: The Return in it (which suggests it'll be in its proper place kicking off V3).

----------


## DangerousG

Azzarello Wonder Woman...Absolutes or the upcoming omni? What do you guys think is the move here?

----------


## copywrite

> Azzarello Wonder Woman...Absolutes or the upcoming omni? What do you guys think is the move here?


Absolutes. Chiang's art that oversized is worth it.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*THE AUTHORITY OMNIBUS Cover by FRANK QUITELY and TREVOR SCOTT:*

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*AQUAMAN BY GEOFF JOHNS OMNIBUS Cover by IVAN REIS and JOE PRADO:*

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN BY GRANT MORRISON OMNIBUS VOL. 2 Cover by FRANK QUITELY:*

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BLACKEST NIGHT OMNIBUS 10TH ANNIVERSARY EDITION Cover by IVAN REIS and JOE PRADO:*

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*WONDER WOMAN: THE REBIRTH DELUXE EDITION BOOK THREE OHC Cover by JIM LEE:*

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATGIRL: YEAR ONE DELUXE EDITION OHC Cover by MARCOS MARTIN and ALVARO LOPEZ:*

----------


## Crossfist

Could the Blackest Night omnibus have all the tie ins? The solicit lists some of them and "more"

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

DC's Absolute and Omnibus sales for September 2018:

Absolute Batman: The Killing Joke - 2,491
Batman by Jeph Loeb and Tim Sale Omnibus - 1,128
Final Crisis: 10th Anniversary Omnibus - 620
Batman: The  Brave & The Bold Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 2 - 609 (reentry; August figure-391)
Batman: The Arkham Saga Omnibus - 468

----------


## mooch

The Blackest Night omnibus seems to have quite a bit of overlap with Johns’ Green Lantern Vol 2. Not sure if it’s worth it for the other stuff.

----------


## Foxy

> Comic book conundrum of the year: 
> 
> Do I keep Absolute edition of Batman and Robin by Morrison or let it go in favor of Batman by Morrison Omnibus volume 2?
> 
> Seriously can't decide. I love the Absolute format, but I also like uniformity and the inclusion of Batman #700.



Perfectly understand the issue - I have the Absolute Final Crisis and ordered the Omnibus anyway due to all the tie-ins. Undecided whether I should sell the Absolute...

----------


## NeathBlue

I’ll be buying the Blackest Night 10 year anniversary omnibus, but at nearly 1700 pages, I’d have preferred it in 2 volumes... That’s going to be a serious slab.

----------


## Graphic Autist

> The Blackest Night omnibus seems to have quite a bit of overlap with Johns’ Green Lantern Vol 2. Not sure if it’s worth it for the other stuff.


I'm happy with what was included in the Johns V2 GL, so I'll skip this for the very reason you gave.

----------


## VanWinkle

> The Blackest Night omnibus seems to have quite a bit of overlap with Johns Green Lantern Vol 2. Not sure if its worth it for the other stuff.


Well, the GL omni had about 600 pages of material that's in the Blackest Night Omni, and the Blackest Night Omni is over 1,600 pages. So, while you're right, there's still over 1,000 pages worth of new material there.

----------


## copywrite

> Perfectly understand the issue - I have the Absolute Final Crisis and ordered the Omnibus anyway due to all the tie-ins. Undecided whether I should sell the Absolute...


Same. I have the absolute, but I just can pull the trigger on selling it.

----------


## JAG2045

Dark Knight Detective Vol 2 came out this week and the contents are as follows:

Detective Comics 583-591
Detective Comics Annual 1

Who's Who entries:
Alfred
Ventriloquist & Scarface
Ratcatcher
Poison Ivy

A few things to note

1. These Detective comics issues are also contained in "Batman by Norm Breyfogle Vol 1" but the Annual/Who's Who entries are NOT
2. The Annual is the first of a 3 part story followed in Green Arrow Annual 1 and Question Annual 1 which are NOT included

----------


## AstonishingXMan

9 issues and an annual is a waste of time, IMO.

Maybe when it's on deep discount.

----------


## shaboo

> 9 issues and an annual is a waste of time, IMO.
> 
> Maybe when it's on deep discount.


This TPB has 280 pages. What did you expect? IMO this is a nice opportunity to get all Batman and Detective Comics issues - in chronological order, complete, and including all the Annuals - between CoIE and Knightfall.

----------


## My Two Cents

I wish D C would be more consistent though.
They have a soft cover Breyfogle  trade out this week and than next month have a hard cover book
with Norm Breyfogle art covering a Detective 608-621 and a few Batman issues.
I already own the single issues, but because I no longer collect singles,
will probably buy both and any future releases.

----------


## Mad Hatter

> This TPB has 280 pages. What did you expect? IMO this is a nice opportunity to get *all Batman and Detective Comics issues - in chronological order, complete*, and including all the Annuals - between CoIE and Knightfall.


It seems like they will skip A Death in the Family.

----------


## shaboo

> It seems like they will skip A Death in the Family.


Yes, they're skipping everything that's still available in other TPB's, like A Death In The Family, A Lonely Place Of Dying, Year Two etc. Makes sense, as nobody wants to buy these a second or third time.

----------


## The Cheat

What's the binding like on the Geoff Johns GL omnis? Looks like it's going to work out cheaper to get them than to wait for the TPBs.

----------


## RamblingMan

> What's the binding like on the Geoff Johns GL omnis? Looks like it's going to work out cheaper to get them than to wait for the TPBs.


Omnis are fine. Nice paper, solid binding and opens up decently and the other selling point is the nice glossy covers. I do not like the cheaper black board on the larger omnis. I dont mind them for smaller under 800 pages.

----------


## Graphic Autist

> Omnis are fine. Nice paper, solid binding and opens up decently and the other selling point is the nice glossy covers.


I bought all three volumes recently and can confirm this.

----------


## Clark_Kent

> Yes, they're skipping everything that's still available in other TPB's, like A Death In The Family, A Lonely Place Of Dying, Year Two etc. Makes sense, as nobody wants to buy these a second or third time.


I haven't been following the others, but the solicit for Batman: The Caped Crusader vol 2 says it includes A Lonely Place of Dying.

----------


## The Cheat

Thanks guys, I'll take the plunge then.

----------


## shaboo

> I haven't been following the others, but the solicit for Batman: The Caped Crusader vol 2 says it includes A Lonely Place of Dying.


Yes, you're right. Odd decision, as the Death In The Family TPB also includes the complete A Lonely Place of Dying storyline. DC really has a tendency to mess things up ...

----------


## Rincewind

> I haven't been following the others, but the solicit for Batman: The Caped Crusader vol 2 says it includes A Lonely Place of Dying.


Are they including the issues of New Titans?  The story doesn't make much sense if they are omitted.

----------


## copywrite

Think I might make a custom dust jacket for the Final Crisis omnibus. I can't fathom why DC decided to plaster the 10th anniversary thing all over it.

----------


## AstonishingXMan

> This TPB has 280 pages. What did you expect? IMO this is a nice opportunity to get all Batman and Detective Comics issues - in chronological order, complete, and including all the Annuals - between CoIE and Knightfall.


I agree and that is certainly a nice goal.  But I prefer comprehensive "collect the whole run" trades to have at least 12-14+ issues.  DC seems to skimp on pages, and in today's online discount world if their books were $40 we would still get them at a great price and get more collected with less wait.

----------


## Clark_Kent

> Are they including the issues of New Titans?  The story doesn't make much sense if they are omitted.


Good question. The solicit does not mention New Titans, but says it includes "the legendary story." 

EB4B48A0-D160-4279-9D9D-8DAD67CA6366.jpg

----------


## shaboo

> Good question. The solicit does not mention New Titans, but says it includes "the legendary story."


If the number of pages (304) is correct (and judging from what DC has often done in the past), there'll be no Titans. Annual #13 alone has 46 comic pages, leaving 258 pages for 12 Batman issues.
At least you'd get parts 1, 3 and 5 of this storyline, including the beginning and the ending ...

----------


## RamblingMan

So I pre-ordered the American Vampire Omnibus.  I do not know much about it beyond it being written by Scott Snyder and that it sounded interesting.  Going to give it a shot.  Anyone here read the series?

----------


## titansupes

Was thinking about picking up the _Superman: Panic in the Sky_ trade when I'm at my LCS next week, but just thought I'd double-check with you guys that the material isn't included in the _Superman: Exile and Other Stories_ omnibus-- And if it isn't, which do I read first?

----------


## Hellboydce

> So I pre-ordered the American Vampire Omnibus.  I do not know much about it beyond it being written by Scott Snyder and that it sounded interesting.  Going to give it a shot.  Anyone here read the series?


I had about the first 8 HC’s that we’re released, I enjoyed it quite a bit and thought that it would get the omnibus treatment one day, so I stopped collecting them and sold them in preparation, good decision, I think it will read better in one big chunk too

----------


## shaboo

> Was thinking about picking up the _Superman: Panic in the Sky_ trade when I'm at my LCS next week, but just thought I'd double-check with you guys that the material isn't included in the _Superman: Exile and Other Stories_ omnibus-- And if it isn't, which do I read first?


The omnibus ends 1989 while PitS is from 1992, so first read the omnibus then PitS.

----------


## Adset

so i have a (random) question.

DC is producing a bunch of silver age omnibuses, green lantern being one of them. volume 1 was released in 2017 and contained _showcase_ 22-24, and _green lantern_ 1-35. volume 2 was released earlier this year, and contained #36-75.

 a few months after vol 2 was released, DC put out a _green lantern/green arrow: hard traveling heroes_ deluxe edition, which i believe is a scaled back version of the same absolute edition they released a few years back. this contains #76-87, #89, and the _flash_ back-up features.

my question: should i assume this _hard traveling heroes_ deluxe edition is the de facto volume 3 of their silver age GL omnibus series (even thought it is not, in fact, an omnibus) or do you think DC will put out an actual volume 3 next year covering the exact same material they just released?

the prospect of buying this deluxe edition when a volume 3 may be on its way next year is giving me a shocking amount of anxiety. i'm just not as familiar with DC's collected edition practices.

----------


## SJNeal

^ ^ ^ 

I don't think they'd re-release what is essentially the same book with a different title.  "Hard Traveling Heroes" is a well known classic, and will continue to be marketed and reprinted as its own thing, I would think.  

If you're worried about a massive double-dip (and I don't blame you), wait it out and see if a GL Silver Age Vol. 3 pops up in the solicitations.  Again, "Hard Traveling Heroes" is one you shouldn't have to worry about going out of print for awhile; and if it does, there's always another reprint on the horizon for that one.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> so i have a (random) question.
> 
> DC is producing a bunch of silver age omnibuses, green lantern being one of them. volume 1 was released in 2017 and contained _showcase_ 22-24, and _green lantern_ 1-35. volume 2 was released earlier this year, and contained #36-75.
> 
>  a few months after vol 2 was released, DC put out a _green lantern/green arrow: hard traveling heroes_ deluxe edition, which i believe is a scaled back version of the same absolute edition they released a few years back. this contains #76-87, #89, and the _flash_ back-up features.
> 
> my question: should i assume this _hard traveling heroes_ deluxe edition is the de facto volume 3 of their silver age GL omnibus series (even thought it is not, in fact, an omnibus) or do you think DC will put out an actual volume 3 next year covering the exact same material they just released?
> 
> the prospect of buying this deluxe edition when a volume 3 may be on its way next year is giving me a shocking amount of anxiety. i'm just not as familiar with DC's collected edition practices.





> ^ ^ ^ 
> 
> I don't think they'd re-release what is essentially the same book with a different title.  "Hard Traveling Heroes" is a well known classic, and will continue to be marketed and reprinted as its own thing, I would think.  
> 
> If you're worried about a massive double-dip (and I don't blame you), wait it out and see if a GL Silver Age Vol. 3 pops up in the solicitations.  Again, "Hard Traveling Heroes" is one you shouldn't have to worry about going out of print for awhile; and if it does, there's always another reprint on the horizon for that one.


What SJNeal wrote. I would just add that we'll most likely see a Green Lantern Bronze Age Vol. 1 as GL #76 was from 1970 and that's when the Bronze Age moreorless started. The next GL Omnibus will incorporate all of Hard Travelling Heroes and around 20 more issues.

----------


## Captain Craig

I'm also just waiting on GL Bronze Age vol.1 Omni
I did not buy the Hard Traveling Heroes cause I feel certain this book is coming at some point. It may be next year or 3yrs away with a GL movie, I don't know but I can wait it out.

----------


## SJNeal

> What SJNeal wrote. I would just add that* we'll most likely see a Green Lantern Bronze Age Vol. 1* as GL #76 was from 1970 and that's when the Bronze Age moreorless started. The next GL Omnibus will incorporate all of Hard Travelling Heroes and around 20 more issues.


Ah, good point.

----------


## JAG2045

> What SJNeal wrote. I would just add that we'll most likely see a Green Lantern Bronze Age Vol. 1 as GL #76 was from 1970 and that's when the Bronze Age moreorless started. The next GL Omnibus will incorporate all of Hard Travelling Heroes and around 20 more issues.


IIRC the Hard Travelling Heroes collection also featured the updated Neal Adams art so its likely the BA omnibus 1 will feature the original art (the Batman: Brave & the Bold Omni featured the original art rather than the updated versions)

----------


## JAG2045

> Dark Knight Detective Vol 2 came out this week and the contents are as follows:
> 
> Detective Comics 583-591
> Detective Comics Annual 1
> 
> Who's Who entries:
> Alfred
> Ventriloquist & Scarface
> Ratcatcher
> ...


Further to this there is also one extra story in Dark Knight Detective vol 2 that is not in the Breyfogle collections - Detective Comics 589 Bonus Book 5 "For the love of Ivy" written by Lewis Klahr & Steve Piersall

----------


## titansupes

> The omnibus ends 1989 while PitS is from 1992, so first read the omnibus then PitS.


Nice, thanks.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

The "new" cover for the *Wonder Woman, Diana Prince: The 50th Anniversary Omnibus* has appeared on amazon:

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

As has the *Super Sons Omnibus* cover:

----------


## copywrite

> The "new" cover for the *Wonder Woman, Diana Prince: The 50th Anniversary Omnibus* has appeared on amazon:


I really wish DC would stop with these 'anniversary' omnibuses. It just ruins an otherwise  great cover.

----------


## Orion

Just started reading Batman Rebirth deluxe hc...is the black guy who gets the yellow costume in the first issue a completely new character? Or was he introduced previously? It's a little jarring reading this complete unknown all of a sudden be in the batcave and know Batman's identity etc.

----------


## JAG2045

> Just started reading Batman Rebirth deluxe hc...is the black guy who gets the yellow costume in the first issue a completely new character? Or was he introduced previously? It's a little jarring reading this complete unknown all of a sudden be in the batcave and know Batman's identity etc.


That's Duke Thomas, he was introduced in the Snyder run originally as a normal kid who helps Batman during the Zero Year story. Later he becomes a member of the We Are Robin movement before graduating to a new identity of "The Signal"

----------


## 2nd line g

How’s the binding on the new edition of the New Teen Titans Omnibus?

----------


## copywrite

> How’s the binding on the new edition of the New Teen Titans Omnibus?


Great. DC has pretty much fixed their binding problems. Even the new Infinite Crisis and gigantic Final Crisis can stay open without much gutterloss.

----------


## borntohula

I have a question about the Grant Morrison Batman omnibus. How much of 52 is included? Couple of panels, pages, or whole issues? Are the panels of Wonder Woman meeting some big head of light in a tempel included? I seem to remember such panels from 52 (some time since I read it) inbetween those of Bruce coming out of a cave, saying he's cured.

Also. Is it a heavy book?

----------


## bob.schoonover

It's not light, but it's not as heavy as the Knightfall omnibii

11 pages of 52 #30, 4 pages of 52 #47.  Diana chatting with Tim is included, her getting wisdom from the big head of light is not.  Last page of 47 that's included is Bruce exiting the cave

----------


## borntohula

> It's not light, but it's not as heavy as the Knightfall omnibii
> 
> 11 pages of 52 #30, 4 pages of 52 #47.  Diana chatting with Tim is included, her getting wisdom from the big head of light is not.  Last page of 47 that's included is Bruce exiting the cave


Thanks for replying. Sounds like it's a well put together book!  :Smile:

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Thanks for replying. Sounds like it's a well put together book!


It is.  The recap pages for Final Crisis and Resurrection of Ra's al Ghul are well done, too.

----------


## Vilynne

> The "new" cover for the *Wonder Woman, Diana Prince: The 50th Anniversary Omnibus* has appeared on amazon:


Is this worth getting? Maybe for the groovy cover alone?

----------


## borntohula

> It is.  The recap pages for Final Crisis and Resurrection of Ra's al Ghul are well done, too.


Read about those. Done by Burnham. And then I ordered it. Couldn't resist  :Smile:

----------


## JAG2045

Just an FYI for those interested, I looked at Golden Age Wonder Woman omnibus 3 at my LCS today. It was sealed in shrink wrap but according to the back cover it contains:

Sensation Comics 49-69
Comic Cavalcade 14-22
Wonder Woman 16-25

----------


## ER Prest

Tore through the Loeb/Sale Batman omnibus. I'd read Long Halloween a while ago, same with Dark Victory, but never read the Haunted Knight/When in Rome stuff. But damn, I forgot how great Long Halloween was. Like, it holds up. Dark Victory was pretty good too - starts to lose it a little towards the end. But overall, these guys were on point back then. 

Kinda hope we get a Wagner hardcover with Mad Monk and Monster Men now. 

Also, for the Batman aficionados, one of the recurring elements win LH/DV was the Bruce/Selina relationship vs the Bat/Cat relationship - but they don't know each other's secret. Is there modern(ish) story where they do unmask each other for the first time?

----------


## Orion

> Kinda hope we get a Wagner hardcover with Mad Monk and Monster Men now.


and Faces...

----------


## Balakin

> Also, for the Batman aficionados, one of the recurring elements win LH/DV was the Bruce/Selina relationship vs the Bat/Cat relationship - but they don't know each other's secret. Is there modern(ish) story where they do unmask each other for the first time?


I'm pretty sure it happened in Hush.

----------


## Captain Craig

> Just an FYI for those interested, I looked at Golden Age Wonder Woman omnibus 3 at my LCS today. It was sealed in shrink wrap but according to the back cover it contains:
> 
> Sensation Comics 49-69
> Comic Cavalcade 14-22
> Wonder Woman 16-25


I'll be ordering this from IST soon!

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> Just an FYI for those interested, I looked at Golden Age Wonder Woman omnibus 3 at my LCS today. It was sealed in shrink wrap but according to the back cover it contains:
> 
> Sensation Comics 49-69
> Comic Cavalcade 14-22
> Wonder Woman 16-25



The answer's probably kind of obvious, but I've been on the fence about possibly buying volume 1 of both the golden age Wonder Woman & Captain America omnibus collections........My thing is, I don't enjoy reading material from the golden age (What limited amount I have read, that is). Is it worth it for me to buy these, as in are there some really cool supplemental features in the book, or are these straight-out collections of the old material without any extra material?

----------


## The Lucky One

> The answer's probably kind of obvious, but I've been on the fence about possibly buying volume 1 of both the golden age Wonder Woman & Captain America omnibus collections........My thing is, I don't enjoy reading material from the golden age (What limited amount I have read, that is). Is it worth it for me to buy these, as in are there some really cool supplemental features in the book, or are these straight-out collections of the old material without any extra material?


Theres no supplemental material, just the issues. If youre interested in the history of the characters in the Golden Age but not the actual stories, Les Daniels did a hardcover book apiece about Superman, Batman, and Wonder Woman.

D66059B3-CC80-4215-AE52-015821F75367.jpg

B830EE7E-83D0-4CCD-842D-60E0E29000E4.jpg

----------


## The Lucky One

> Just an FYI for those interested, I looked at Golden Age Wonder Woman omnibus 3 at my LCS today. It was sealed in shrink wrap but according to the back cover it contains:
> 
> Sensation Comics 49-69
> Comic Cavalcade 14-22
> Wonder Woman 16-25


Nice!

Next volume should reach the end of the Comic Cavalcade stories, which swapped out WW, Flash, and the Green Lantern for funny animals after issue 29. After that, another volume will probably bring us to the end of Sensation Comics (#106). And after that, it’s just the main Wonder Woman title until issue 97 (end of Wondy’s Golden Age).

----------


## JBatmanFan05

I hate to take credit for this Robin #0 addition to the Batman Prodigal tpb, but I asked for it recently and DC responded they would look into it.

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/11...tman-prodigal/

----------


## JAG2045

> I'm pretty sure it happened in Hush.


Correct it was:

https://66.media.tumblr.com/80a9ecd6...S3x1t6zy88.jpg

----------


## NeathBlue

> I hate to take credit for this Robin #0 addition to the Batman Prodigal tpb, but I asked for it recently and DC responded they would look into it.
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2018/11...tman-prodigal/


Take the credit man lol  :Smile:

----------


## JBatmanFan05

> Take the credit man lol


I am.  I think the moral of the story is that, while no one should pester DC by contacting them too much, if you see a solicit that has an obvious clear error or omission, DC will listen.

----------


## SJNeal

> I am.  I think the moral of the story is that, while no one should pester DC by contacting them too much, if you see a solicit that has an obvious clear error or omission, DC will listen.


Since you're on a roll, can you please reach out to Marvel's collected editions dept. and let them know how sh!tty the new paper stock is?  

Thanks in advance!   :Wink:

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

DC's Omnibus sales figures for October 2018:

228.	Final Crisis 10th Anniversary Omnibus - 485
230.	Harley Quinn By Conner & Palmiotti Omnibus Vol. 2 - 479
250.	American Vampire Omnibus Vol. 1 - 459
265.	Red Hood & The Outlaws: The New 52 Omnibus Vol. 1 - 444
340.	Deathstroke By Tony Daniel Omnibus - 358

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## awayne83

> Are we still going to get a vol. 2 of American Vampire with those numbers? Or will the bulk be in November?


Lol. You should be worried about Snyder actually finishing the series before V2 even comes to fruition.

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## awayne83

> I wasn't aware it was on hiatus. On the wiki it seems like there's <600 pages worth of material left to collect. Is it possible to wrap up the story w/ a big annual or somethin?


Either late last year or the beginning of this one he said him and Albuquerque would begin the third and final "cycle" later this year, but here we are and they both are busy with other projects. I don't imagine they have much left to write (I'm gonna completely guess and say 10-12 issues), so it's just a matter of finding time to wrap it up at this point.

 A shame it was put on the back burner. I really love this series (this and black mirror are my favorites by him) and i would recommend getting the omni anyways as it's quite enjoyable, even without the rest

----------


## VanWinkle

> DC's Omnibus sales figures for October 2018:
> 
> 228.	Final Crisis 10th Anniversary Omnibus - 485
> 230.	Harley Quinn By Conner & Palmiotti Omnibus Vol. 2 - 479
> 250.	American Vampire Omnibus Vol. 1 - 459
> 265.	Red Hood & The Outlaws: The New 52 Omnibus Vol. 1 - 444
> 340.	Deathstroke By Tony Daniel Omnibus - 358


Is it my imagination or are those low numbers all around?

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Is it my imagination or are those low numbers all around?


You're not wrong although DC's Omnibus sales do not generally generate very high figures. The only ones that usually cause ripples are Batman or Kirby related.

----------


## Captain Craig

I'm a bit concerned about whether or not Golden Age Wonder Woman vol.3 can top 500 units sold now(first month).

Clearly its a game of attrition but like most things the initial launch has the die hard interested out in force.
The force is looking weak on DC Omni's more and more!!

----------


## mr_crisp

Don't know if it belongs here but DC is starting to release collected editions of Crisis on Infinite Earths tie-ins.

----------


## JAG2045

Nightwing volume 8 came out this week and collects Nightwing 61-70 which means that with this release the new TPB's have now started to collect beyond what was in the older TPB's as 61-100 were never collected

----------


## Dr Hank

> Don't know if it belongs here but DC is starting to release collected editions of Crisis on Infinite Earths tie-ins.


Definitely on my want list. I have the Deluxe Ed of CoIE and the companions will be nice to have. Gotta sell a few books first to get some funds for new stuff!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

DC Comics Cancels Detective Comics Before Batman Omnibuses and Alex Ross/Paul Dini Hardcovers

----------


## Captain Craig

^^^^
I imagine the lack of Pre-Orders lead to this cancellation. It wasn't on my list of books to get. However, for those that wanted it I understand your pain. Having it reprinted for posterity would've been nice. The material hasn't been reprinted before according to many.

----------


## awayne83

^Someone mentioned in the BC comments that there's a large racial component to many of those early issues that DC may have failed to research before soliciting the collection, and have since reconsidered

----------


## SJNeal

> DC Comics Cancels Detective Comics Before Batman Omnibuses and Alex Ross/Paul Dini Hardcovers


I literally just added that WW book to my DCBS pre-order yesterday...  :Mad:

----------


## SJNeal

> ^Someone mentioned in the BC comments that there's a large racial component to many of those early issues that DC may have failed to research before soliciting the collection, and have since reconsidered


Most of what passed as representation/diversity in the "Golden Age" would be considered blatant racism by today's standards (as it should have then, but that's another thread).  If that is indeed the reason they canceled that collection, then they should recall and destroy every Golden Age omni on the stands, because they all contain some sort of racist caricature.

And I say that as someone who has almost zero interest in material that old; I'm just annoyed because DC has made it a habit of dangling these carrots in front of customers only to snatch them away at the last minute.

----------


## My Two Cents

D C should stop experimenting and focus more on what has a good chance of selling like
John Byrne Superman Omnibus and Scott Snyder Batman New 52 omnibus vol.1  :Smile:

----------


## shaboo

> D C should stop experimenting and focus more on what has a good chance of selling like
> John Byrne Superman Omnibus and Scott Snyder Batman New 52 omnibus vol.1


Personall I don't need an omnibus of recent material that's still in print as TPB. What we really need are Superman and Batman omnibuses of the Bronze Age, instead of reprints of silly Golden and Silver Age stuff until 2030.

----------


## Balakin

> D C should stop experimenting and focus more on what has a good chance of selling like
> John Byrne Superman Omnibus and Scott Snyder Batman New 52 omnibus vol.1


experimenting is good. We need new things not just Batman and Superman. What they need to stop is announcing everything then cancelling them a couple of months later. It is a really annoying habit they've developed and made me develop a distrust towards them. It also makes me not order their books in case they abandon a line again because I don't want to end up with volume 1 or 2 of a 5 volume series on my shelf again.

----------


## FluffySheep

> experimenting is good. We need new things not just Batman and Superman. What they need to stop is announcing everything then cancelling them a couple of months later. It is a really annoying habit they've developed and made me develop a distrust towards them. It also makes me not order their books in case they abandon a line again because* I don't want to end up with volume 1 or 2 of a 5 volume series on my shelf again*.


_*cough*_ Sandman Mystery Theatre  :Mad: _*cough*_

----------


## Balakin

> _*cough*_ Sandman Mystery Theatre _*cough*_


yupp.
Also I think Books of magic fell victim to this trend too and Shade the changing man wasn't ever collected properly either.

----------


## SJNeal

_Books of Magic
Sandman Mystery Theatre
Shade, The Changing Man
Kid Eternity
Hawkworld
Birds of Prey_ (Original Series)

I'm also fairly certain the post-Zero Hour _Legionnaires_ and _The Legion by Abnett & Lanning_ trades have fallen by the wayside.  The list of canceled series goes on and on...

----------


## seusilva

One doubt: some years ago House of Secrets from the 90s got the omnibus treatment. How this series deserve that treatment an Books of Magic or SMT don't?! 
I liked the book, but I never heard much noise about it, those other two are linked with Gaiman work directly... what do you guys think? 
IMO DC is not doing a quite good marketing around those more obscure Vertigo TPBs.

----------


## shaboo

> experimenting is good. We need new things not just Batman and Superman. What they need to stop is announcing everything then cancelling them a couple of months later. It is a really annoying habit they've developed and made me develop a distrust towards them. It also makes me not order their books in case they abandon a line again because I don't want to end up with volume 1 or 2 of a 5 volume series on my shelf again.


To get volumes 3, 4 and 5, volumes 1 and 2 have to sell enough copies. The probability of this to happen is much higher with Superman or Batman than it is with more "experimental" stuff. Sad but true, as I personally like experimenting, too.

----------


## Balakin

> To get volumes 3, 4 and 5, volumes 1 and 2 have to sell enough copies. The probability of this to happen is much higher with Superman or Batman than it is with more "experimental" stuff. Sad but true, as I personally like experimenting, too.


yes but as listed above there are way too many titles that ended up unfinished. Can't the collected edition department make the math like you did? This is not a one time accident and this is only the titles they didn't finish, there is plenty more that were just cancelled before they came out.

I get that they don't have unlimited warehouse space and they want to see profits but after almost 2 decades of heavily pumping out collected editions they surely could be a bit more responsible and try not to break the trust with their costumer base.

----------


## Orion

> _Books of Magic
> Sandman Mystery Theatre
> Shade, The Changing Man
> Kid Eternity
> Hawkworld
> Birds of Prey_ (Original Series)
> 
> I'm also fairly certain the post-Zero Hour _Legionnaires_ and _The Legion by Abnett & Lanning_ trades have fallen by the wayside.  The list of canceled series goes on and on...


Don't forget the ultimate insult...the final volume of Bedard's R.E.B.E.L.S.

----------


## pjerooo

> _Books of Magic
> Sandman Mystery Theatre
> Shade, The Changing Man
> Kid Eternity
> Hawkworld
> Birds of Prey_ (Original Series)
> 
> I'm also fairly certain the post-Zero Hour _Legionnaires_ and _The Legion by Abnett & Lanning_ trades have fallen by the wayside.  The list of canceled series goes on and on...


The Spectre  :Frown:

----------


## Dick Grayson

> The Spectre


Also Ostranders Martian Manhunter. And the Vertigo Animal Man had one volume left I believe too. They did a single volume of the Azrael ongoing, and more than a few titles pre-New 52 were left with one or two volumes worth uncollected (Supergirl, Titans, Manhunter backups from Streets of Gotham, JLA I think?...) ... honestly, itd probably be easier to list the runs/titles that DC actually DID complete  :Wink:

----------


## SJNeal

> Don't forget the ultimate insult...the final volume of Bedard's R.E.B.E.L.S.


This book and Giffen's _Doom Patrol_ were among my DC favorites at the time; both got robbed of their final volume...  :Frown:  

Speaking of DP, Pollack's post-Morrison run is another that got solicited and then canceled before it hit the shelves.

----------


## NeathBlue

https://www.dccomics.com/graphic-nov...ze-age-omnibus

Joker omnibus coming next summer... Good looking collection this.

----------


## My Two Cents

Looks good  :Big Grin:  
The Wonder Woman 280-283 are the Huntress back up stories by Paul Levitz and Joe Staton 
(collected in the Huntress: Darknight Daughter trade).

----------


## Vilynne

Looks like they've adjusted the contents of the new JLD tpb. Ill have to do more digging, but i believe they're skipping the crossover entirely.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*ABSOLUTE BATMAN: ARKHAM ASYLUM (30TH ANNIVERSARY EDITION) Cover by DAVE McKEAN*:

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*ABSOLUTE DAYTRIPPER Cover by GABRIEL BA:*

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*DETECTIVE COMICS: 80 YEARS OF BATMAN - The DELUXE EDITION OHC Cover by JIM LEE:*

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*PROMETHEA: THE 20TH ANNIVERSARY DELUXE EDITION BOOK ONE OHC Cover by J.H. WILLIAMS III and MICK GRAY:*

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

I can't understand why the Grayson Omnibus is getting a reprint when the original printing didn't sell all that well. It's still readily available and not showing any sign of going OOP any time soon.

----------


## LordJulius

> *ABSOLUTE BATMAN: ARKHAM ASYLUM (30TH ANNIVERSARY EDITION) Cover by DAVE McKEAN*:


Oh hell yes!!!! About frickin‘ time! Day one purchase.

----------


## bob fett

i hope DC celebrates Batman's 80th bday with a ton of new releases.

----------


## Captain Craig

> https://www.dccomics.com/graphic-nov...ze-age-omnibus
> 
> Joker omnibus coming next summer... Good looking collection this.


This double dips a bit in fare printed in other Omnis does it not?

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

Great to see the following Vol. 3 solicited:

*BATMAN: THE BRAVE AND THE BOLD: THE BRONZE AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 3 HC*
written by BOB HANEY, CARY BURKETT and others
art by JIM APARO and others
cover by KARL KERSCHL
In these 1980s tales, Batman teams up with Wonder Woman, Supergirl, Green Arrow, Green Lantern, Swamp Thing and many other heroes to battle the forces of evil! This new Omnibus collects THE BRAVE AND THE BOLD #157-200, including numerous stories that have never been reprinted before!
ON SALE 08.28.19
$125.00 US | 904 PAGES | 7.0625 x 10.875

----------


## NeathBlue

> This double dips a bit in fare printed in other Omnis does it not?


A bit yeah... There’s 5 that have been reprinted in Brave and Bold, not sure without looking up if any of the Batman or Detective issues have been reprinted in omnibus though.
Joker 1-10 were all reprinted a few years back in TPB.

----------


## Captain Craig

> Great to see the following Vol. 3 solicited:
> 
> *BATMAN: THE BRAVE AND THE BOLD: THE BRONZE AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 3 HC*
> written by BOB HANEY, CARY BURKETT and others
> art by JIM APARO and others
> cover by KARL KERSCHL
> In these 1980s tales, Batman teams up with Wonder Woman, Supergirl, Green Arrow, Green Lantern, Swamp Thing and many other heroes to battle the forces of evil! This new Omnibus collects THE BRAVE AND THE BOLD #157-200, including numerous stories that have never been reprinted before!
> ON SALE 08.28.19
> $125.00 US | 904 PAGES | 7.0625” x 10.875”


This will conclude the series where Bronze Age Batman is concerned and outright. 
I suppose at some point DC may do a Batman Brave & the Bold Silver Age Omni. Would it take 2 volumes?

----------


## SJNeal

> i hope DC celebrates Batman's 80th bday with a ton of new releases.


I don't think you have anything to worry about...  :Wink:

----------


## ShooCat

> This will conclude the series where Bronze Age Batman is concerned and outright. 
> I suppose at some point DC may do a Batman Brave & the Bold Silver Age Omni. Would it take 2 volumes?


Yes, but it could hardly be labeled a 'Batman' B&B Silver Age Omni, seeing as how there are only seven issues featuring Batman amongst those issues.

----------


## Captain Craig

> Originally Posted by Captain Craig
> 
> 
> This will conclude the series where Bronze Age Batman is concerned and outright. 
> I suppose at some point DC may do a Batman Brave & the Bold Silver Age Omni. Would it take 2 volumes?
> 
> 
> Yes, but it could hardly be labeled a 'Batman' B&B Silver Age Omni, seeing as how there are only seven issues featuring Batman amongst those issues.


Silver Age is: 1956 - 1970
Bronze Age is: 1970 - 1985

Remaining Brave and Bold issues featuring Batman
#59: 1965
#64: 1966
#67 - 71: 1967 ; 5 issues
#74 - 86: thru Dec 1969 ; 13 issues

I count 20 issues. It would be a small Omni.

----------


## SJNeal

> I can't understand why the Grayson Omnibus is getting a reprint when the original printing didn't sell all that well. It's still readily available and not showing any sign of going OOP any time soon.


Were there any printing errors that weren't widely reported?   :Confused:

----------


## ShooCat

> Originally Posted by ShooCat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Captain Craig
> ...


Forget about the years - issues 74-86 were already collected in Bronze Age, Vol. 1. There are only seven TB&TB issues left featuring Batman.  :Smile:

----------


## ER Prest

> Were there any printing errors that weren't widely reported?


No, but it was missing the last issue of the Nightwing book that King/Seeley wrote that lead to Grayson. It's not collected this time, either.

----------


## Vilynne

> I don't think you have anything to worry about...


They'll celebrate with a Batman/Harley Quinn mini series. Itll be released in tpb, hc, dlx, Absolute, artist edition, unwrapped, Black and White, Annotated, Minibus, Black Label Edition, DC Classic Edition, Slipcase Edition, and finally my personal favorite: Harley Quinn Graffiti Mask combo edition. Happy 80 Years Batman!

----------


## Hellboydce

> *ABSOLUTE BATMAN: ARKHAM ASYLUM (30TH ANNIVERSARY EDITION) Cover by DAVE McKEAN*:


Wow, that makes me feel old

----------


## signalman112

> Great to see the following Vol. 3 solicited:
> 
> *BATMAN: THE BRAVE AND THE BOLD: THE BRONZE AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 3 HC*
> written by BOB HANEY, CARY BURKETT and others
> art by JIM APARO and others
> cover by KARL KERSCHL
> In these 1980s tales, Batman teams up with Wonder Woman, Supergirl, Green Arrow, Green Lantern, Swamp Thing and many other heroes to battle the forces of evil! This new Omnibus collects THE BRAVE AND THE BOLD #157-200, including numerous stories that have never been reprinted before!
> ON SALE 08.28.19
> $125.00 US | 904 PAGES | 7.0625 x 10.875



I assume like the HUMAN TARGET back stories, The NEMESIS stories will also be be missing except for the two teamup stories with Batman.

----------


## ricardoramos

More weeks to vote, so i'm sharing this here :





> There is a really disappointingly low amount of votes turned in for this years ballot, so I'm going to have to drum up more support before publishing results. 
> 
> If you've already voted, awesome. You are the few and proud. Please help by sharing with people who you think may like to vote
> 
> If you've not voted, please do! The results from last year are available above if you need some ideas as to what to vote on! If you can't think of a top ten, post whatever you CAN think of and we'll go from there! 
> 
> Feel free to submit any ideas to get more people voting on this as well!
> 
> * URL LINK*


*Last year's list:*

1. Saga of the Swamp Thing by Alan Moore
2. Batman by Grant Morrison
3. Superman by John Byrne
4. JLA by Grant Morrison
5. Batman by Scott Snyder and Greg Capullo
6. The Question by Dennis ONeil
7. Flash by Mark Waid
8. Green Arrow by Mike Grell
9. Animal Man by Jeff Lemire
10. Starman by James Robinson 
11. Green Lantern Corps Vol. 1 (Gibbons/Tomasi)
12. Spectre by John Ostrander
13. Suicide Squad by John Ostrander
14. Aquaman by Geoff Johns
15. Hitman by Garth Ennis
16. Wonder Woman by Brian Azzarello
17. Hellblazer by Garth Ennis
18. Catwoman by Ed Brubaker
19. Aquaman by Peter David
20. Superman by Geoff Johns
21. Bronze Age Jonah Hex
22. Jonah Hex by Jimmy Palmiotti and Justin Gray
23. Wonder Woman by Greg Rucka
24. Golden Age Captain Marvel
25. Secret Six by Gail Simone
26. Silver Age Aquaman
27. Batman: Legends of the Dark Knight
28. Batman: No Mans Land
29. Justice League by Geoff Johns
30. Our Army at War ft. Sgt. Rock 
31. Sugar and Spike
32. Silver Age Hawkman
33. Seven Soldiers of Victory by Grant Morrison
34. Booster Gold
35. Superman: The Triangle Years
36. Animal Man Vol. 2 (Vertigo)
37. Action Comics by Grant Morrison
38. Justice League International Vol. 2
39. Wonder Woman by George Perez Vol. 3
40. Bronze Age Justice League Vol. 2
41. Nightwing by Chuck Dixon 
42. Superman Post-Byrne
43. Legion of Superheroes Silver Age Vol. 2
44. Batman and Robin by Grant Morrison
45. Batman by Paul Dini 
46. Lobo
47. Batman Adventures
48. Power of SHAZAM by Jerry Ordway
49. Golden Age Plastic Man (by Jack Cole)
50. Bronze Age Spectre, Vol. 1

----------


## RickyMeister

Thanks for the reminder, just sent in my list

----------


## bob.schoonover

Sent my list in, too.  Much like the Marvel one, I predict I have 4 that make the final cut for sure, 4 that might be there, and 2 that will appear only on my list

----------


## AJpyro

https://www.instocktrades.com/TP/DC/...ABEL/AUG180593

Any reason why this is Black label?

----------


## SJNeal

> https://www.instocktrades.com/TP/DC/...ABEL/AUG180593
> 
> Any reason why this is Black label?


Besides a desperate attempt to make this DOA imprint seem relevant?  No, no reason.

----------


## bob.schoonover

Batman by Morrison v2 is only $39 on Amazon for pre-order, if anyone cares.  That's a pretty solid discount (45%) on an easily cancel-able pre-order . . .

----------


## SJNeal

Ummm... anyone else see this???   :EEK!: 

https://www.amazon.com/Legion-Super-...heroes+5+years

I rrreeeaaallyy wanna be excited for this, but knowing DC these days it will either:

A.) Be canceled before it's published.

or

B.) Get orphaned at Vol. 1.

Who wants to start taking bets?   :Wink:

----------


## Rincewind

> Ummm... anyone else see this???  
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Legion-Super-...heroes+5+years
> 
> I rrreeeaaallyy wanna be excited for this, but knowing DC these days it will either:
> 
> A.) Be canceled before it's published.
> 
> or
> ...


I give option A 80% probability.  Option B is 19.9%.  Odds of the LoSH - 5 Years Later run getting collected in full are 0.1%

----------


## SJNeal

> I give option A 80% probability.  Option B is 19.9%. * Odds of the LoSH - 5 Years Later run getting collected in full are 0.1%*


If they plan on releasing it in 12 issue chunks at $50 a pop, you're absolutely right.

I'd much rather see third volumes of _Legionnaires_ or _The Legion by DnA_ released, than see another line started and then canceled...  :Frown:

----------


## Adset

speaking of which, the _superboy and the legion of super-heroes_ and _legionnaires_ collected editions -- we've gotten two each, are volume 3's expected or have i missed an announcement that one/both were axed?

i've actually never read the 5 Years Later legion. i will buy it sight unseen if it's actually released.

----------


## SJNeal

> speaking of which, the _superboy and the legion of super-heroes_ and _legionnaires_ collected editions -- we've gotten two each, *are volume 3's expected or have i missed an announcement that one/both were axed?*
> 
> i've actually never read the 5 Years Later legion. i will buy it sight unseen if it's actually released.


There's been no official announcement, but given we've seen no solicitations, and the length of time since the vol. 2's... it doesn't bode well.

----------


## AJpyro

> There's been no official announcement, but given we've seen no solicitations, and the length of time since the vol. 2's... it doesn't bode well.


Oh come on! They've already started, why not finish it?

----------


## Starro

In addition to Legion of Super-Heroes: Five Years Later Vol. 1, DC's Summer 2019 releases are listed here:

https://www.edelweiss.plus/#catalogID=4315158

----------


## SJNeal

> Oh come on! They've already started, why not finish it?


Just to punish me, I guess...?  Lol   :Wink:

----------


## VanWinkle

> speaking of which, the _superboy and the legion of super-heroes_ and _legionnaires_ collected editions -- we've gotten two each, are volume 3's expected or have i missed an announcement that one/both were axed?
> 
> i've actually never read the 5 Years Later legion. i will buy it sight unseen if it's actually released.


Superboy and the Legion of Super-Heroes should be done now. Vol 2 finished up the series before it changed its name to Legion of Super-Heroes.

----------


## SJNeal

> In addition to Legion of Super-Heroes: Five Years Later Vol. 1, DC's Summer 2019 releases are listed here:
> 
> https://www.edelweiss.plus/#catalogID=4315158


Glad to see 3rd volumes of _Wonder Woman by Rucka_ and_ Aquaman by PAD_ on that list!   :Smile:  

Still no _Legion by DnA_ or _Legionnaires_ though...  :Frown:

----------


## Brian

> Glad to see 3rd volumes of _Wonder Woman by Rucka_ and_ Aquaman by PAD_ on that list!   
> 
> Still no _Legion by DnA_ or _Legionnaires_ though...


WW by Rucka Vol 3 will be released 2 years after Vol 2, there's still be _some_ hope for 3rd volumes for other series. [insert fingers crossed emjoi here]

----------


## Rincewind

> Batman by Morrison v2 is only $39 on Amazon for pre-order, if anyone cares.  That's a pretty solid discount (45%) on an easily cancel-able pre-order . . .


Wound up ordering this and volume 1..  Volume 1 is also listed at $35.38 currently.

----------


## JBatmanFan05

What's sad about each new post-Absolute printing of Batman Year One is how they won't include both versions in paperback/regular hardcover.  It's 4 issues, give us both versions from the Absolute.

----------


## Captain Craig

Batman Golden Age vol. 7
Superman Golden Age vol. 6 

These are the two that catch my eye. Glad to see the GA volumes continue. Wondering if we might ever see Green Arrow Golden Age vol.2. These solicits for summer '19 mean that 1.5yrs have passed and no volume 2 in sight.

----------


## JBatmanFan05

> Glad to see the GA volumes continue.


So glad, they are just awesome.  It's still crazy to think that for a long time, it was pretty expensive or downright difficult to read (all) the foundational comics of some of America's biggest heroes.

I hope and pray DC eventually gives us *Golden Age Captain Marvel*, among the era's best-selling comic book series.  I will pay more if the restoration work demands higher prices.

----------


## My Two Cents

When D C was running the archive program All Star Comics was a important Golden Age title on there to do list
and they ended up releasing the original first run. 
But now with there Omnibus ........... heck even a simple trade, D C don't seem interested in releasing those
stories .........

----------


## Adset

not a hardcover, but i'm legit bummed that DC axed volume 3 of the kyle rayner _green lantern_ series.

----------


## SJNeal

> not a hardcover, but i'm legit bummed that DC axed volume 3 of the kyle rayner _green lantern_ series.


I was going to post about that yesterday, but decided against it since I have nothing nice to say.  

Far too many of my recent posts have been negative...   :Frown:

----------


## NeathBlue

> When D C was running the archive program All Star Comics was a important Golden Age title on there to do list
> and they ended up releasing the original first run. 
> But now with there Omnibus ........... heck even a simple trade, D C don't seem interested in releasing those
> stories .........


I’d definitely buy a golden age omnibus of All-Star Comics... They could finish off with an omnibus collection of All-Star 58-74 + the stories from the Adventure Comics Dollar run + The untold origin of the JSA + The last days of the JSA

----------


## Captain Craig

> not a hardcover, but i'm legit bummed that DC axed volume 3 of the kyle rayner _green lantern_ series.


Lets just hope it gets resolicited.

----------


## Vilynne

I understand the DC Classics line. But im pretty lost about the Black Label titles. Are they just all the "mature" stories over the years?? 

Pretty light on new content, thanks to those two titles, but im glad to see V.3 of Wonder Woman and PADs Aquaman. Along with more of Johns Flash and Marks Flash.

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Vilynne

> As you said, I think it's out of continuity stories and mature stories. They seem to be reprinting the evergreen titles with the black label, to give the brand some presence and let people know what type of stories it covers.


I guess that's alright. Ill bite my tongue on further Batman reprint comments... 

Just curious, is anyone trading in their old trades for these newer ones? The Shazam by Johns Dlx for example.

And finally, I know it was discussed a while ago, but is anyone going in on tbat Absolute Swamp Thing? Have you changed your opinion on it at all?

----------


## My Two Cents

> not a hardcover, but i'm legit bummed that DC axed volume 3 of the kyle rayner _green lantern_ series.


What sucks is how D C keeps dusting off the same collections every year too release again
while soliciting new collected material like a Impulse Omnibus and than cancel it before 
release date 
Did you actually see the new solicitations? They are so pathetic they had to go out and
create a new label for the Batman Year One and Batman: Dark Knight Returns and
everything else they need to dust off so much a rag is no longer needed.

----------


## SJNeal

> And finally, I know it was discussed a while ago, but is anyone going in on tbat Absolute Swamp Thing? Have you changed your opinion on it at all?


I'm going to take the plunge and buy vol. 1; however I won't be selling my existing standard HC's until I have all (presumably) three of the Absolute's in my hands!

----------


## Vilynne

> I'm going to take the plunge and buy vol. 1; however I won't be selling my existing standard HC's until I have all (presumably) three of the Absolute's in my hands!


I just have the TPBs. But you're right, I should hang on to them until I have them all!

----------


## JJ87

I see that there will be an _Absolute Dark Knight_ reprint coming out and, to me, it makes no sense that it doesn't include _The Master Race_.
It includes DKR and DK2, and is effectively a reprint of the old one, as opposed to a "new edition".

----------


## bob fett

> I see that there will be an _Absolute Dark Knight_ reprint coming out and, to me, it makes no sense that it doesn't include _The Master Race_.
> It includes DKR and DK2, and is effectively a reprint of the old one, as opposed to a "new edition".


It makes perfect business sense.DC will release it separately in Absolute form and customers will buy it.

----------


## Rincewind

> I'm going to take the plunge and buy vol. 1; however I won't be selling my existing standard HC's until I have all (presumably) three of the Absolute's in my hands!


Same here.  I pass on my old collections to my friend's kid whenever I upgrade.  But DC has a leisurely pace on collecting material.  I'm 99.9% sure Moore's Swamp Thing run will be completely collected in Absolute, but I'm waiting until it's complete.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> I see that there will be an _Absolute Dark Knight_ reprint coming out and, to me, it makes no sense that it doesn't include _The Master Race_.
> It includes DKR and DK2, and is effectively a reprint of the old one, as opposed to a "new edition".


IINM, I believe there is some extended sketch work. Also, it's been OOP for some time now.




> It makes perfect business sense.DC will release it separately in Absolute form and customers will buy it.


That's my thinking also. A totally new Absolute for DK3.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> I see that there will be an _Absolute Dark Knight_ reprint coming out and, to me, it makes no sense that it doesn't include _The Master Race_.
> It includes DKR and DK2, and is effectively a reprint of the old one, as opposed to a "new edition".


They had discussed a follow-up to Master Race at one point - maybe waiting for part 4 for the Absolute?

----------


## Vilynne

> Same here.  I pass on my old collections to my friend's kid whenever I upgrade.  But DC has a leisurely pace on collecting material.  I'm 99.9% sure Moore's Swamp Thing run will be completely collected in Absolute, but I'm waiting until it's complete.


Yeah, this one is a pretty safe bet. Its long over due, and honestly its my preference over an Omni in this instance.

----------


## actionjackson2099

What do you guys think would be the best way for me to collect Morrison’s Invisibles? The deluxe hardcovers are OOP and I’m not going to hunt for them. The omnibus is still in print and they’ve just finished releasing 4 big trades.

----------


## Judge Dredd

> What sucks is how D C keeps dusting off the same collections every year too release again
> while soliciting new collected material like a Impulse Omnibus and than cancel it before 
> release date 
> Did you actually see the new solicitations? They are so pathetic they had to go out and
> create a new label for the Batman Year One and Batman: Dark Knight Returns and
> everything else they need to dust off so much a rag is no longer needed.


At least Impulse lives on in a trade form unless they cancel that too.

----------


## JoeGuy

> What do you guys think would be the best way for me to collect Morrison’s Invisibles? The deluxe hardcovers are OOP and I’m not going to hunt for them. The omnibus is still in print and they’ve just finished releasing 4 big trades.


I'm a little hesitant to recommend omni's that are Doom Patrol sized,I dont think the spines hold up and they are a little awkward. It's still the version I would buy, because I can't help myself and I'd pick the OHC version. 

From reviews, the book seems perfectly fine on a gutter loss and quality bases. So really it's about whether you like big omni's or smaller, but comfortable TPB's.

----------


## JAG2045

My copy of Batman Golden Age Omnibus 6 arrived early and according to the back cover it contains:

Detective Comics 133-153
Batman 46-55
Worlds Finest 33-42

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## SJNeal

> Can I ask if the "Batman by Doug Moench & Kelley Jones Vol. 2" is worth getting if you don't own Vol. 1? That one seems to be currently oop.


If you're a fan of Kelley Jones' art, I think it is.  

Neither volume is the most coherent read, however, what with crossovers being so prevalent at the time.  There's definitely some good, self-contained arcs, but it's usually only a few issues before the next event tie-in pops up.

----------


## shaboo

> If you're a fan of Kelley Jones' art, I think it is.  
> 
> Neither volume is the most coherent read, however, what with crossovers being so prevalent at the time.  There's definitely some good, self-contained arcs, but it's usually only a few issues before the next event tie-in pops up.


The material in Volume 2 is very much self-contained with nearly zero crossover interaction. Only the first three issues take place during "Zero Hour", but there's no interaction with "Legacy" (which happened immediately before) or "Cataclysm" (which happened immediately after).

----------


## SJNeal

> The material in Volume 2 is very much self-contained with nearly zero crossover interaction. Only the first three issues take place during "Zero Hour", but there's no interaction with "Legacy" (which happened immediately before) or "Cataclysm" (which happened immediately after).


Ah, I stand corrected.  

TBH I haven't busted open my copy of Vol. 2 yet, so I should have differentiated my comment as based on Vol. 1...

----------


## Dick Grayson

> The material in Volume 2 is very much self-contained with nearly zero crossover interaction. Only the first three issues take place during "Zero Hour", but there's no interaction with "Legacy" (which happened immediately before) or "Cataclysm" (which happened immediately after).


Zero Hour? That takes place before volume 1 (Batman #511 and #0, they take place between KnightsEnd and Prodigal), the first three issues of Moench/Jones volume 2 have no connection to Zero Hour. The first issue, Batman #536, is technically a Final Night tie-in, but other than passing references to there being no sun it has little connection and if it didn’t have the banner, you’d probably not even notice. But yes, “Legacy” and “Cataclysm” happen on either side so you’re right, it’s pretty coherent. As I recall, volume 1 only has the first issue being part of “Troika” and then a “Contagion” tie-in, right? So it’s not too bad either. 

I always felt the whole run was pretty readable as its own unit, Contagion and Legacy being the only crossovers and all you really have to know is there was a virus in Gotham, people died. I consider the real start of the run taking place after Troika, as that was just housekeeping after all the KnightSaga stuff.

----------


## madmodpoetgod

So excited to see that Giffen's Legion 5 Years Later getting collected!! I hope it finds the support it deserves.

----------


## SJNeal

> So excited to see that Giffen's Legion 5 Years Later getting collected!! I hope it finds the support it deserves.


Pre-order it!  And then pre-order 697 more copies for your closest friends... because I have a feeling we may not see this make it to print. 

But I hope I'm wrong.  :Frown:

----------


## j0nnyboy

Isn't it a shame that Morrison's run on JLA isn't in omnibus format?

Can someone please tell me the best way to collect this? I noticed there's 4(?) tpb volumes of his run, taking it up to issue 46. Does this volume have a nice end-cap to it or does the story just continue on with Waid?

Thanks for the help!

----------


## shaboo

> Zero Hour? That takes place before volume 1 (Batman #511 and #0, they take place between KnightsEnd and Prodigal), the first three issues of Moench/Jones volume 2 have no connection to Zero Hour. The first issue, Batman #536, is technically a Final Night tie-in, but other than passing references to there being no sun it has little connection and if it didnt have the banner, youd probably not even notice. But yes, Legacy and Cataclysm happen on either side so youre right, its pretty coherent. As I recall, volume 1 only has the first issue being part of Troika and then a Contagion tie-in, right? So its not too bad either. 
> 
> I always felt the whole run was pretty readable as its own unit, Contagion and Legacy being the only crossovers and all you really have to know is there was a virus in Gotham, people died. I consider the real start of the run taking place after Troika, as that was just housekeeping after all the KnightSaga stuff.


Yes, of course it's "Final Night", not "Zero Hour". There simply are too many events to keep them all apart ...

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Isn't it a shame that Morrison's run on JLA isn't in omnibus format?
> 
> Can someone please tell me the best way to collect this? I noticed there's 4(?) tpb volumes of his run, taking it up to issue 46. Does this volume have a nice end-cap to it or does the story just continue on with Waid?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Volume 4 ends Morrison's run with WWIII (it has a sense of wrapping up to it) then includes one Waid arc - Tower of Babel - which is worth reading at some point.  We've seen solicits through August w/no Morrison JLA omni in it, so I'd guess these are the best way to go for the time being

----------


## Nick Miller

Where can I see these advanced solicits?

----------


## Brian

> Where can I see these advanced solicits?


I think the link was posted earlier in the thread, but just in case: https://www.edelweiss.plus/#catalogID=4333960&page=1

----------


## Brian

According to Bleeding Cool, DC has cancelled the Adam Strange Silver Age Vol 1 paperback, and Sleeper Vol 2 paperback.

----------


## Orion

> Isn't it a shame that Morrison's run on JLA isn't in omnibus format?
> 
> Can someone please tell me the best way to collect this? I noticed there's 4(?) tpb volumes of his run, taking it up to issue 46. Does this volume have a nice end-cap to it or does the story just continue on with Waid?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


It's not a shame, because it is already collected in the exact same oversized hardcover format. 

It *is* a shame that the entire JLA series has not been collected in omnibus form, from Morrison through the great Tower of Babel and beyond.

----------


## Stinky

I'm sure it will soon.....just picked up the last of the JLA tpb's.   Any day now the solict will drop....

----------


## Orion

> I'm sure it will soon.....just picked up the last of the JLA tpb's.   Any day now the solict will drop....


thanks for your sacrifice to the cause

----------


## j0nnyboy

> Volume 4 ends Morrison's run with WWIII (it has a sense of wrapping up to it) then includes one Waid arc - Tower of Babel - which is worth reading at some point.  We've seen solicits through August w/no Morrison JLA omni in it, so I'd guess these are the best way to go for the time being


Thanks for the response. I don't think I've read all of Morrison's run but I believe he introduces the white martians(?). But yes, Tower of Babel is one of my favorite stories in comics. Great recommendation!

----------


## j0nnyboy

> I'm sure it will soon.....just picked up the last of the JLA tpb's.   Any day now the solict will drop....


Yeah, I just ordered the 4 trades from IST, so... JLA omni incoming.  :Wink:

----------


## Russ840

> It's not a shame, because it is already collected in the exact same oversized hardcover format. 
> 
> It *is* a shame that the entire JLA series has not been collected in omnibus form, from Morrison through the great Tower of Babel and beyond.


It is a shame as we don’t have a release with a sewn binding.  Plus, some like thicker books and some don’t want other creators arcs in there as well.

Am i correct in saying the the DC one million mini is not collected in those Deluxes as well ?

----------


## Starro

> It is a shame as we don’t have a release with a sewn binding.  Plus, some like thicker books and some don’t want other creators arcs in there as well.
> 
> Am i correct in saying the the DC one million mini is not collected in those Deluxes as well ?


Yes, the third Deluxe HC skipped the DC One Million mini but inexplicably included JLA #1,000,000. On the other hand, it's the only DC collection that includes the last two pages of JLA #23, which lead into the crossover. The JLA Vol. 3 TPB simply skips from page 21 of issue #23 to #24's cover.

----------


## My Two Cents

After receiving my Gotham Central Omnibus a week ago,
I finally opened it today and ............ reminder of the bad days.
I don't see a single stitch and the book will not stay open for
the first 1/3rd of the book and there is extra glue keeping
me from fully opening the extra pages in the front.
"but other wise how was the show"? Story is all clean and shows
no sign of damage and I don't see any gutter lost that effects any
of the stories and most importantly each page looks real good
and I will for sure be enjoying each story........ as long I am fine with
holding the book in my lap as I read (which just happens to be how I actually  read most
of my books, as I like to read while also surfing on my computer sitting down).

----------


## masahikotahara

I've had the ''Watchmen Collector's Edition Hardcover (Slipcased)'' on my comic book wish list for some time now. Today I found a deal online and decided to buy it, but the image that shows on the DC website and on the website of my prefered online store are different from the book I bought:

watchmenset-flat-FIN_57350709439762.27074022.jpg

173624949.jpg

I guess the black one (with Dr. Manhattan) was a concept image, but the slipcase ended up different, because I can't find any other photos of the black slipcase version online, just that one. Can someone tell me if that is the case? Thanks!

----------


## doolittle

> Pre-order it!  And then pre-order 697 more copies for your closest friends... because I have a feeling we may not see this make it to print. 
> 
> But I hope I'm wrong.


I'm planning to order one, so we only need 700 more pledges.

----------


## My Two Cents

I don't know what is worse............... a book getting cancelled or IST not taking it off there coming soon solicits   :Confused:

----------


## Seeker

> According to Bleeding Cool, DC has cancelled the Adam Strange Silver Age Vol 1 paperback, and Sleeper Vol 2 paperback.


I wasn't aware the Adam Strange was already being liquidated and the TPB canceled. I picked up a new Omnibus on eBay today. Appreciate the heads up!

----------


## CrazyOldHermit

Been out of the loop a long time. Are DC's omnibuses still mousetraps?

----------


## VanWinkle

> Been out of the loop a long time. Are DC's omnibuses still mousetraps?


Nope. They started using a new bindery in early 2015.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Been out of the loop a long time. Are DC's omnibuses still mousetraps?


Welcome back COH!

DC's Omnibuses are much better than previously.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

DC's Omnibus and Absolute sales (new releases) for November 2018:

90.	Absolute Transmetropolitan Vol. 3 - 858
129.	Wonder Woman The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 3 - 659

----------


## CrazyOldHermit

> Nope. They started using a new bindery in early 2015.


That's good to hear. Now I've just gotta catch up and take stock of everything I've missed in the last four years or so.

----------


## comicscollector

Does anybody knows if Legends of The Dark Knight: Norm Breyfogle Vol. 1 is out of print?
I just find this book being sold at quite expensive price.

----------


## Seeker

> DC's Omnibus and Absolute sales (new releases) for November 2018:
> 
> 90.	Absolute Transmetropolitan Vol. 3 - 858
> 129.	Wonder Woman The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 3 - 659


For those of us new to collecting, what do normal/healthy sales numbers look like for DC Omnibus releases? Any way to know how many copies they print per run on a title? Thanks!

----------


## Stinky

> Does anybody knows if Legends of The Dark Knight: Norm Breyfogle Vol. 1 is out of print?
> I just find this book being sold at quite expensive price.


Same here.  Got lucky and put out word I was looking for that particular book and a guy hooked me up with a lcs in Texas that had one for cover.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Does anybody knows if Legends of The Dark Knight: Norm Breyfogle Vol. 1 is out of print?
> I just find this book being sold at quite expensive price.


Yes, it's been OOP for a year or so now. 




> For those of us new to collecting, what do normal/healthy sales numbers look like for DC Omnibus releases? Any way to know how many copies they print per run on a title? Thanks!


659 is a decent figure for a Golden Age Omnibus. DC's Omnibuses don't sell as many copies as Marvel Omnibuses. I would say anything from 600 upwards is generally an OK figure for a DC Omnibus. The bigger sellers are usually Batman or Krby related.

----------


## Seeker

> 659 is a decent figure for a Golden Age Omnibus. DC's Omnibuses don't sell as many copies as Marvel Omnibuses. I would say anything from 600 upwards is generally an OK figure for a DC Omnibus. The bigger sellers are usually Batman or Krby related.


Thanks for that. Out of curiosity, what do Marvel numbers look like?

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Thanks for that. Out of curiosity, what do Marvel numbers look like?


A big (important) X-Men omni will do ~1500, give or take.  It's pretty dependent on the property, whether the omni fills a hole in a run, etc.

X-Men Mutant Massacre Omnibus - 1,417
Silver Surfer by Slott and Allred Omnibus - 1,341
Marvel Knights by Joe Quesada Omnibus -	677

----------


## Seeker

Thanks! Good to know.

----------


## comicscollector

> Same here.  Got lucky and put out word I was looking for that particular book and a guy hooked me up with a lcs in Texas that had one for cover.





> Yes, it's been OOP for a year or so now.


Thank you to both.
Did not knew that.I was looking forward to get this Graphic Novel.
Considerating that it is a Batman Graphic Novel i hope that DC will reprint this book soon.Because is one of the Batman Graphic Novels i was looking forward the most to get.

----------


## shaboo

> Thank you to both.
> Did not knew that.I was looking forward to get this Graphic Novel.
> Considerating that it is a Batman Graphic Novel i hope that DC will reprint this book soon.Because is one of the Batman Graphic Novels i was looking forward the most to get.


I've never seen DC reprinting any of the Legends of the Dark Knight or Tales of the Batman hardcovers, so I wouldn't count on that. These aren't exactly Graphic Novels (like Year One or Long Halloween), but Anthologies.
I recently had to pay around 100 Euros, too, to get a copy of Breyfogle Vol. 1  :Frown: 
However, there are also the Caped Crusader and Dark Knight Detective TPB's that will probably reprint the complete content of this book, so you can always just get these instead.

----------


## comicscollector

> I've never seen DC reprinting any of the Legends of the Dark Knight or Tales of the Batman hardcovers, so I wouldn't count on that. These aren't exactly Graphic Novels (like Year One or Long Halloween), but Anthologies.
> I recently had to pay around 100 Euros, too, to get a copy of Breyfogle Vol. 1 
> However, there are also the Caped Crusader and Dark Knight Detective TPB's that will probably reprint the complete content of this book, so you can always just get these instead.


Thank you for the info.Apreciated.
I just assumed that Anthologies would be reprinted as Graphic Novels as Long Halloween.
And looking at the comics collected in the Dark Knight Detective TPB Vol 1 and 2 the next volume will actually collect the comic books i wanted from Breyfogle Vol 1.So i will be just getting the Dark Knight Detective TPB´s instead and wait for the third volume to be published.Cool that the Batman comic books i wanted are in those TPB collections.

----------


## Vilynne

> I don't know what is worse............... a book getting cancelled or IST not taking it off there coming soon solicits


I think IST needs an entire site overhaul anyway. Its not baf ,but there are a lot of things like that, that really bother me. But...50% off...

----------


## slop101

Regarding the upcoming Blackest Night Omni... should I bother with it if I have the Green Lantern Omnis? I think the main thrust of the story is already in the GL books, no?

----------


## My Two Cents

> I think IST needs an entire site overhaul anyway. Its not baf ,but there are a lot of things like that, that really bother me. But...50% off...


And than there is the Wonder Woman: Diana Prince 50th Anniversary Omnibus that they solicited for the first week in December.
The actual release date will be Tuesday December 18th and it will for sure be part of there new release solicits on that day........
but for now they only way to know they even solicited it I if you happened to safe it in your wish list and retained it (which I did) :Frown: 

There are plenty of Omnibuses coming out Tuesday/Wednesday from D C  - Before Watchmen,  Silver Age Flash vol.1, Super Sons, and Diana Prince

----------


## Orion

> Regarding the upcoming Blackest Night Omni... should I bother with it if I have the Green Lantern Omnis? I think the main thrust of the story is already in the GL books, no?


Yes. The tie-ins were fine but more in the "pick up the tpb's for 5 bucks at a convention" way rather than a nice oversized hardcover.

----------


## AJpyro

Anyone else get Superman by Mark Millar book that came out recently? I got it as a blind buy and it comes with a DC 1 million piece. ANy thoughts?

----------


## titansupes

> Anyone else get Superman by Mark Millar book that came out recently? I got it as a blind buy and it comes with a DC 1 million piece. ANy thoughts?


I've wanted to get it, but I heard that while it includes most of his _Superman Adventures_ stuff, it misses out on a few key stories? I'd like to get all of those, but trying to avoid doubling up if I get the SA trades by themselves... Not sure. I guess it depends on the strength of the other material.

----------


## Brian

> I've had the ''Watchmen Collector's Edition Hardcover (Slipcased)'' on my comic book wish list for some time now. Today I found a deal online and decided to buy it, but the image that shows on the DC website and on the website of my prefered online store are different from the book I bought:
> 
> Attachment 74798
> 
> Attachment 74799
> 
> I guess the black one (with Dr. Manhattan) was a concept image, but the slipcase ended up different, because I can't find any other photos of the black slipcase version online, just that one. Can someone tell me if that is the case? Thanks!


FWIW, I've only ever seen the white slipcase in shops.

----------


## Captain Craig

> DC's Omnibus and Absolute sales (new releases) for November 2018:
> 
> 90.	Absolute Transmetropolitan Vol. 3 - 858
> 129.	Wonder Woman The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 3 - 659


I like that GA WW vol.3 number!

Wonder if/when they may do and solicit a GA Green Arrow vol.2 Omni? Allegedly the material could be done in 3 volumes.
The Arrow show on the CW is the strongest argument for why a volume 1 was done. I'd do all 3 before that show leaves if they really want to collect and master so much of the companies bigger IPS older material.

----------


## Author

Would you guys consider 52 by Geoff Johns an essential reading, or as important as Infinite Crisis and Final Crisis?

Considering buying the omnibus.

----------


## SJNeal

> Would you guys consider 52 by Geoff Johns an essential reading, or as important as Infinite Crisis and Final Crisis?
> 
> Considering buying the omnibus.


Definitely worth it.  Originally, it was marketed as a follow up to_ Infinite Crisis_, but you can actually read it on its own.  All you need to know is Superman, Batman, and Wonder Woman are out of the picture for a year - _52_ is what's happening in the meantime.

----------


## Orion

> Would you guys consider 52 by Geoff Johns an essential reading, or as important as Infinite Crisis and Final Crisis?
> 
> Considering buying the omnibus.


You mean 52 by Grant Morrison, Mark Waid, Greg Rucka, Geoff Johns, and Keith Giffen?

----------


## VanWinkle

> You mean 52 by Grant Morrison, Mark Waid, Greg Rucka, Geoff Johns, and Keith Giffen?


lol, this. And yes, it's an incredible book.

----------


## Vilynne

> lol, this. And yes, it's an incredible book.


Yup! Its DC running and firing on ALL cylinders. I need to reread it.

----------


## Author

Haha, thanks everyone.  :Smile:

----------


## Theodoresturgeon

Does anyone know if they are just releasing the one volume of the deluxe anniversary edition of Morrison's Animal Man or if they are going to release books for the whole run?

----------


## SJNeal

> Does anyone know if they are just releasing the one volume of the deluxe anniversary edition of Morrison's Animal Man or if they are going to release books for the whole run?


I'm guessing there will be a vol. 2, since that's all that's needed to complete Morrison's run.  And he's a big enough name that you don't have to worry about that second vol. being canceled at the last minute.

----------


## Theodoresturgeon

> I'm guessing there will be a vol. 2, since that's all that's needed to complete Morrison's run.  And he's a big enough name that you don't have to worry about that second vol. being canceled at the last minute.


Thanks! I kinda figured they'd finish the run but hadn't seen any announcements.

----------


## LordJulius

*ALL-STAR SUPERMAN (DC MODERN CLASSIC) HC*
written by GRANT MORRISON
art and cover by FRANK QUITELY
The complete 12-issue run of ALL-STAR SUPERMAN by Grant Morrison and Frank Quitely is presented in DCs new hardcover, slipcased DC Modern Classic format!
Witness the Man of Steel in exciting adventures featuring Lex Luthor, Jimmy Olsen, Lois Lane and more! Plus: Superman goes toe-to-toe with Bizarro, his oddball twin, and the new character Zibarro, also from the Bizarro planet.
ON SALE 10.30.19
$49.99 US | 320 PAGES
FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-9474-8

*BATGIRL OF BURNSIDE OMNIBUS HC*
written by CAMERON STEWART and BRENDEN FLETCHER
art by BABS TARR, CAMERON STEWART, BENGAL, ELEANORA CARLINI and others
cover by CAMERON STEWART
Shes packing her bags, crossing the bridge and heading to Gothams coolest neighborhood: Burnside. And when a freak fire burns up her costume and gear, Babs has the chance to become a whole new Batgirl! But she barely slips on her new costume before Batgirl starts trending as Gothams first viral vigilanteand attracting a new wave of enemies who want her social-media spotlight for themselves. Collects BATGIRL #35-52, ANNUAL #3, BATGIRL: ENDGAME #1 and more!
ON SALE 09.04.19 | $75.00 US | 552 PAGES
FC | 7.0625 x 10.875
ISBN: 978-1-4012-9412-0

*BATMAN AND THE OUTSIDERS VOL. 3 HC*
written by MIKE W. BARR
art by ALAN DAVIS, DAVID ROSS, IRV NOVICK and others
cover by ALAN DAVIS
After Halo gets mixed up with a mysterious cult, Batman and the Outsiders are thrust into a battle with Kobra that will take them into outer space! And when Emily Briggs is abducted, Batman and the Outsiders will discover a long-buried secret from her past that will shake the team to its core. Will they be able to overcome these new revelations? Or will they call it quits once and for all? Find out in these tales from BATMAN AND THE OUTSIDERS #24-32, ANNUAL #2 and DC COMICS PRESENTS #83.
ON SALE 04.03.19
$49.99 US | 304 PAGES
FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-8764-1

*BATMAN ETERNAL OMNIBUS HC*
written by SCOTT SNYDER, JAMES TYNION IV, RAY FAWKES, TIM SEELEY, JOHN LAYMAN and KYLE HIGGINS
art by JASON FABOK, DUSTIN NGUYEN, TREVOR McCARTHY, GUILLEM MARCH, MIKEL JANIN and others
cover by DUSTIN NGUYEN
This yearlong saga follows in the wake of FOREVER EVIL, when tensions between Batman, his allies and the GCPD were at their highest! When a gang war breaks out and new villains arise, its up to the Dark Knight, Batgirl and more to turn the tide as best as they canbut will the GCPD be a help or a hindrance? Collects BATMAN ETERNAL issues #1-52 and BATMAN #28.
ON SALE 09.11.19
$125.00 US | 1,208 PAGES
FC | 7.0625 x 10.875
ISBN: 978-1-4012-9417-5

*BATMAN NOIR: GOTHAM BY GASLIGHT HC*
written by BRIAN AUGUSTYN
art by MIKE MIGNOLA, P. CRAIG RUSSELL and EDUARDO BARRETO
cover by MIKE MIGNOLA
The groundbreaking Elseworlds tales of the Victorian era are back in a new black-and-white edition that showcases the artistry of Mike Mignola, P. Craig Russell and Eduardo Barreto! This volume includes the breakthrough tales GOTHAM BY GASLIGHT and MASTER OF THE FUTURE that pit the Dark Knight against Jack the Ripper and a death-dealer from the skies over Gotham City!
ON SALE 04.10.19
$29.99 US | 120 PAGES | 7.5 X 11.5
B&W | ISBN: 978-1-4012-8891-4

*BATMAN: DETECTIVE COMICS: THE REBIRTH DELUXE EDITION BOOK FOUR HC*
written by JAMES TYNION IV
art by JAVIER FERNANDEZ, EDDY BARROWS, ALVARO MARTINEZ, PHILIPPE BRIONES and others
cover by EDDY BARROWS and EBER FERREIRA
What will Batman do in the wake of Batwomans recent violence? And will that drive a wedge between cousins Bruce Wayne and Kate Kane? Then, in the aftermath of the last stand of the Gotham Knights, Batman, Batwoman, Red Robin, Orphan, Azrael, Batwing and company take down a monster they helped create. How will they deal with the physical and psychological ramifications of this epic battle? And who will hang up their capes? This new hardcover collects DETECTIVE COMICS #974-982.
ON SALE 04.17.19 | $34.99 US | 224 PAGES
FC | 7.0625 x 10.875
ISBN: 978-1-4012-8910-2

*THE FLASH/GREEN LANTERN: THE BRAVE AND THE BOLD DELUXE EDITION HC*
written by MARK WAID and TOM PEYER
art by BARRY KITSON and TOM GRINDBERG
cover by BARRY KITSON
Collected in a beautiful Deluxe Edition hardcover edition for the first time, this tale recounts Barry Allen and Hal Jordans early adventures together and answers the question of how the Fastest Man Alive and the Emerald Knight were able to put aside their differences to form an unbreakable bond! Also featuring appearances by Kid Flash, Green Arrow and more! Collects issues #1-6, along with a new introduction and a never-before-published full-issue script.
ON SALE 04.03.19 | $34.99 US | 184 PAGES
FC | 7.0625 x 10.875
ISBN: 978-1-4012-8813-6

*INJUSTICE VS. MASTERS OF THE UNIVERSE HC*
written by TIM SEELEY
art by FREDDIE E. WILLIAMS II
cover by TIM SEELEY
Batman recruits He-Man in the ultimate fight against Supermans dictatorship on Earth! But as He-Man forms an alliance with the heroes of Injustice, his own home of Eternia faces a threat of its own in the form of Darkseid! Collects the six-issue crossover event!
ON SALE 04.17.19
$24.99 US | 160 PAGES
FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-8837-2

*INJUSTICE 2 VOL. 5 HC*
written by TOM TAYLOR
art by XERMANICO, DANIEL SAMPERE, BRUNO REDONDO and others
cover by TYLER KIRKHAM
Condemned to a prison planet by the Guardians of Oa, Hal Jordan must come to grips with his role in Supermans failed Regime. Haunted by visions of the past and berated by his guard, Soranik, the former Green Lantern takes out his anger on a new arrival. But then an attack on the prison might soon spell disaster for the Green Lantern Corps. Collects issues #25-30!
ON SALE 04.24.19
$24.99 US | 144 PAGES
FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-8915-7

*JUSTICE LEAGUE/AQUAMAN: DROWNED EARTH HC*
written by SCOTT SNYDER, JAMES TYNION IV, DAN ABNETT and ROB WILLIAMS
art by FRANCIS MANAPUL, HOWARD PORTER, FRASER IRVING, BRUNO REDONDO, LAN MEDINA, CLAYTON HENRY and others
cover by FRANCIS MANAPUL
In the aftermath of the Justice Leagues battle with the Legion of Doom, an armada from the stars has come to plunder the Earth and its seas. With powers beyond comprehension, even Superman, Batman, Wonder Woman, Aquaman and the rest of the Leagues combined might cant stop these invaders. With nowhere left to turn, these heroes will have to turn to an ancient power to help them, one that even Arthur Curry fears unleashing. Collects Justice League/Aquaman: Drowned Earth #1, Justice League #10-12, Aquaman #40-41, Titans #28 and Aquaman/Justice League: Drowned Earth #1.
ON SALE 04.10.19
$29.99 US | 224 PAGES
FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-9101-3

*JUSTICE LEAGUE BY CHRISTOPHER PRIEST DELUXE EDITION HC*
written by CHRISTOPHER PRIEST
art by PETE WOODS, PHILIPPE BRIONES, MARCO SANTUCCI and IAN CHURCHILL
cover by PAUL PELLETIER and CAM SMITH
In this new hardcover, the Justice League is confronted by three concurrent threats as a sleep-deprived Batman makes a crucial error that causes an unthinkableand potentially unforgivabletragedy. As if that werent enough, the combined Justice League and Justice League of America teams clash over leadership while the Green Lanterns face making critical choices that will affect their teams forever! Collects Justice League #34-43.
ON SALE 04.03.19
$34.99 US | 248 PAGES
FC | 7.0625 x 10.875
ISBN: 978-1-4012-8876-1

*SUPERMAN: ACTION COMICS VOL. 1: INVISIBLE MAFIA HC*
written by BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS
art by PATRICK GLEASON, YANICK PAQUETTE, RYAN SOOK and others
cover by RYAN SOOK
In these tales from ACTION COMICS #1001-1006, the devastating repercussions from the Man of Steel miniseries still reverberate as Metropolis enters a new age! The Daily Planet teeters on the brink of disaster! A new criminal element has made its way onto the streets of Supermans hometown! With mobsters being killed off and the Daily Planet staff hunting for answers, its up to Superman to discover what lurks in the underside of the city he thought he knew so well. Who is the Red Mist, and why has Superman never heard of someone so powerful and dangerous? And what is Lois Lane doing with Lex Luthor?
ON SALE 04.03.19 | $24.99 US | 160 PAGES
FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-8872-3

*ZERO HOUR 25TH ANNIVERSARY OMNIBUS HC*
written by DAN JURGENS and others
art by DAN JURGENS, JERRY ORDWAY and others
cover by DAN JURGENS and JERRY ORDWAY
Celebrating the 25th anniversary of the time-warping event, this massive collection features ZERO HOUR: CRISIS IN TIME #4-0, STEEL #8, OUTSIDERS #11, DETECTIVE COMICS #678, BATMAN #511, SUPERMAN: MAN OF STEEL #37, SUPERBOY #8, GREEN LANTERN #55, THE FLASH #94, SUPERMAN #93, THE FLASH #0, BATMAN: SHADOW OF THE BAT #31, HAWKMAN #13, LEGIONNAIRES #18, VALOR #23, ADVENTURES OF SUPERMAN #516, L.E.G.I.O.N. 94 #70, GREEN ARROW #90, GUY GARDNER: WARRIOR #24, TEAM TITANS #24, LEGION OF SUPER-HEROES #61, ACTION COMICS #703, JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #92, JUSTICE LEAGUE TASK FORCE #16, JUSTICE LEAGUE INTERNATIONAL #68, ROBIN #10, ANIMA #7, CATWOMAN #14, DAMAGE #6, DARKSTARS #24, GREEN LANTERN #0 and stories from SHOWCASE 94 #8-10 along with a treasure trove of behind- the-scenes material.
ON SALE 09.25.19 | $125.00 US | 976 PAGES
FC | 7.0625 x 10.875
ISBN: 978-1-4012-9436-6

----------


## LordJulius

Definitely will get the Zero Hour Omnibus, maybe the Batman Eternal one as well.

----------


## Adset

oooooh that _brave and the bold_ mini-series was excellent. i might have to partake.

----------


## SJNeal

> Definitely will get the Zero Hour Omnibus


Yeah, I'm a sucker for Zero Hour so I'll be picking it up too.  

Speaking of suckers, I could swear I just bought a crappy, regular hardcover (with almost no extras) less than a year ago...?   :Confused:   :Mad:

----------


## Seeker

In for Batman and the Outsiders. Doubt they'll ever pack them all into a big Omnibus so I picked up the first 2 hc's earlier this year.

----------


## bob.schoonover

So, does buying the Zero Hour omnibus increase the odds of DC doing an Armageddon: 2001 omni?  It's a steep prize to pay, but I might do it . . .

----------


## awayne83

Oooo...Batgirl and Batman Eternal for me! 

Can anyone put down the rose colored glasses and give an honest representation of zero hour? Seems like just a mini and a bunch of tie ins from the solicit

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## My Two Cents

Just the Batgirl of Burnside omnibus for me right now  :Big Grin:

----------


## comicscollector

ALL-STAR SUPERMAN (DC MODERN CLASSIC) HC is going to my wish list.
I keep Reading good things about those stories.And i wanted to have those stories from quite some time now.So this new collected edition will be a must buy to me.
It´s just a bummer that there is no new Batman: Dark Knight Detective or Batman:Caped Crusader volumes in the march solicitations.I was looking forward to new volumes of those two collections to be in the march solicitations.

----------


## shaboo

> It´s just a bummer that there is no new Batman: Dark Knight Detective or Batman:Caped Crusader volumes in the march solicitations.I was looking forward to new volumes of those two collections to be in the march solicitations.


The second volume of Caped Crusader will be released on February 19th.

----------


## DragonPiece

are there any pics of the super sons omnibus yet?

----------


## Captain Craig

> [B]
> *BATMAN ETERNAL OMNIBUS HC*
> written by SCOTT SNYDER, JAMES TYNION IV, RAY FAWKES, TIM SEELEY, JOHN LAYMAN and KYLE HIGGINS
> art by JASON FABOK, DUSTIN NGUYEN, TREVOR McCARTHY, GUILLEM MARCH, MIKEL JANIN and others
> cover by DUSTIN NGUYEN
> This yearlong saga follows in the wake of FOREVER EVIL, when tensions between Batman, his allies and the GCPD were at their highest! When a gang war breaks out and new villains arise, it’s up to the Dark Knight, Batgirl and more to turn the tide as best as they can—but will the GCPD be a help or a hindrance? Collects BATMAN ETERNAL issues #1-52 and BATMAN #28.
> ON SALE 09.11.19
> $125.00 US | 1,208 PAGES
> FC | 7.0625” x 10.875”
> ...


These two for sure. I'm waiting to see if they'll do a Batman&The Outsiders Omni after they are done with these smaller HCs.
I'd be interested in an Armageddon 2001 Omni if they do that.
Would there be enough material for Invasion! to be done Omni?

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## RickyMeister

> are there any pics of the super sons omnibus yet?


EDIT: joe beat me to it 😄
Here is a video
https://youtu.be/-qCNld3o78c

I am not always that bothered about a books design as long as the binding is good, but i have to say i really like how it is designed.
I am glad i had it pre ordered on amazon from when the cover price was 50 and not 75.

----------


## SJNeal

> Can anyone put down the rose colored glasses and give an honest representation of zero hour? Seems like just a mini and a bunch of tie ins from the solicit


Your assessment is accurate - no rose colored glasses needed.   :Smile: 

I fully admit the only reason I'm buying it is for nostalgia's sake; that and there are some legitimately good issues in there that are highly unlikely to see reprint anywhere else.  If they did a second volume with all of the actual 0 issues that followed, I'd probably pick that up too...

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATGIRL OF BURNSIDE OMNIBUS Cover by CAMERON STEWART:*

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN ETERNAL OMNIBUS Cover by DUSTIN NGUYEN:*

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*ZERO HOUR 25TH ANNIVERSARY OMNIBUS Cover by DAN JURGENS and JERRY ORDWAY:*

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*JUSTICE LEAGUE BY CHRISTOPHER PRIEST OHC DELUXE EDITION Cover by PAUL PELLETIER and CAM SMITH:*

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*THE FLASH/GREEN LANTERN: THE BRAVE AND THE BOLD OHC DELUXE EDITION Cover by BARRY KITSON:*

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN: DETECTIVE COMICS: THE REBIRTH OHC DELUXE EDITION BOOK FOUR Cover by EDDY BARROWS and EBER FERREIRA:*

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

I plan on picking up the Zero Hour Omnibus and most probably the Flash/GL Brave & the Bold Deluxe.

Can anyone comment and share their thoughts on the Batman Eternal #1-52 run? I initially picked up the first few issues when they came out but didn't go any further.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> I plan on picking up the Zero Hour Omnibus and most probably the Flash/GL Brave & the Bold Deluxe.
> 
> Can anyone comment and share their thoughts on the Batman Eternal #1-52 run? I initially picked up the first few issues when they came out but didn't go any further.


It's . . . fine?  There wasn't really 52 issues of plot and the pacing was a bit off.  As with any weekly series, the art can be hit or miss.  On the other hand, and this holds for B&R Eternal, too, if you're a fan of the bat-family and seeing them interact, there are a lot of nice moments.  The highs aren't too high, but the lows aren't too low.  I don't regret buying or reading it by any means, but it's not something I'm itching to get back to soon.

----------


## comicscollector

> The second volume of Caped Crusader will be released on February 19th.


Thank you for the info.I did not knew that.

----------


## awayne83

> Your assessment is accurate - no rose colored glasses needed.  
> 
> I fully admit the only reason I'm buying it is for nostalgia's sake; that and there are some legitimately good issues in there that are highly unlikely to see reprint anywhere else.  If they did a second volume with all of the actual 0 issues that followed, I'd probably pick that up too...


I figured as much. I don't have enough space to keep making "nostalgia" purchases, and admittedly am not a big fan of that era of DC, but I've been surprised before. Probably a pass for me then

----------


## awayne83

> Can anyone comment and share their thoughts on the Batman Eternal #1-52 run? I initially picked up the first few issues when they came out but didn't go any further.


FWIW I enjoyed it and would recommend it if you're a fan of Tynion's 'Tec run, or something similar. It focuses a lot on the "family" and has some entertaining stuff with Catwoman as well. The only thing that fell a bit flat were some of the "red herrings". The whole of the series sort of reads like a murder mystery, and you kind of knew there was gonna be a twist or reveal when things were seemingly solved, as there was still X amount of weeks left or whatever. As these weekly series go, I consider it a high point.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> It's . . . fine?  There wasn't really 52 issues of plot and the pacing was a bit off.  As with any weekly series, the art can be hit or miss.  On the other hand, and this holds for B&R Eternal, too, if you're a fan of the bat-family and seeing them interact, there are a lot of nice moments.  The highs aren't too high, but the lows aren't too low.  I don't regret buying or reading it by any means, but it's not something I'm itching to get back to soon.





> FWIW I enjoyed it and would recommend it if you're a fan of Tynion's 'Tec run, or something similar. It focuses a lot on the "family" and has some entertaining stuff with Catwoman as well. The only thing that fell a bit flat were some of the "red herrings". The whole of the series sort of reads like a murder mystery, and you kind of knew there was gonna be a twist or reveal when things were seemingly solved, as there was still X amount of weeks left or whatever. As these weekly series go, I consider it a high point.


Thanks for the replies fellas! Appreciate it. Still iffy on it, but I'll probably end up picking it up.

----------


## My Two Cents

> In for Batman and the Outsiders. Doubt they'll ever pack them all into a big Omnibus so I picked up the first 2 hc's earlier this year.


I have volume one and will for sure be getting volume two soon. I fully enjoyed reading the series during the original floppy releases and found volume one to be
good. I guess my only concern is what if D C releases it as an omnibus. It almost feels like they discussed it and realized they could put out three hard covers and
than an omnibus and get good sales.

----------


## andersonh1

I've been enjoying Golden Age Batman volume 6. There are some notable firsts for Batman in this collection. The 10th anniversary story revisits Batman's origin and has Bruce find and confront Joe Chill, his parents' killer. Vicki Vale makes her first appearance in the same story that introduces the Mad Hatter (I always thought she appeared much later). The Riddler debuts and makes a return appearance for what are his only two Golden Age stories. And Harvey Kent is now Harvey Dent in Batman #50. There's some really enjoyable material here.

----------


## Ivan P91

I just had my copy of the Super Sons Omnibus delivered. This is my first DC omnibus! I was half expecting it to the have the Rebirth OHC design on the spine, alas it does not. I really like the quality of the paper used, much better than what Marvel has been using in their recent omnibuses.

----------


## Author

Unboxed my Absolute Year One, wow these absolute editions are pricey but it really feels like a premium product.

I was disappointed to find a few pages glued together (top corners) at the beginning of one of the books though.

----------


## CrazyOldHermit

So whats the scoop with the DC Modern Classics line? Is it just the regular hardcover in a slipcase?

----------


## Brian

> So whats the scoop with the DC Modern Classics line? Is it just the regular hardcover in a slipcase?


Seems like. I don't think there's been one published yet, so it's hard to be certain. The first one is Watchmen, in March. Which has also been co-opted into the Black Label branding too.

----------


## Captain Craig

*Golden Age Omnibus Line*
Batman vol.7: June 2019
Superman vol.6: July 2019

Seems to be a bit of a slow down on these, yes? I know they are niche and sell 400-700 units the initial month so I can understand the slow down, still...
It would be nice to see *Wonder Woman vol.4* and *Green Arrow vol.2* solicited, especially the later as it has been longer since the initial volume.
There was a rumor a year ago that an *Aquaman vol.1* was being worked on. With the film a true hit they should bank on that even more now. 

At one point the talk was it would take 13-14 volumes to complete the Bats/Supes lines, there was even a link to someone who had done the mapping. In a FB discussion thread I saw a reasoning behind ending GA Bats at a vol.9 due to the demarcation of the Worlds Finest Silver Age. Thoughts on that?

----------


## CrazyOldHermit

Took advantage of a boxing day deal to take a leap of faith on my first DC omnibuses: Batman GA Vol 1 and Batman by Morrison Vol 1.

Really excited to get these and get a look over at the other side of the fence. It's been way too long since I've been in the omnibus game (the last one before this year was Stern Spidey almost five years ago), so glad to be back in it.  :Big Grin:

----------


## RamblingMan

> Took advantage of a boxing day deal to take a leap of faith on my first DC omnibuses: Batman GA Vol 1 and Batman by Morrison Vol 1.
> 
> Really excited to get these and get a look over at the other side of the fence. It's been way too long since I've been in the omnibus game (the last one before this year was Stern Spidey almost five years ago), so glad to be back in it.


Your wallet won't be as glad to be back into buying omnibus'!  I never get tired of getting a new omnibus.

----------


## The Lucky One

> In a FB discussion thread I saw a reasoning behind ending GA Bats at a vol.9 due to the demarcation of the Worlds Finest Silver Age. Thoughts on that?


Yeah, it just doesn’t work. The Golden Age ended in 1951 with All-Star Comics #57 (last appearance of the JSA before the Silver Age), and the Silver Age began with Barry Allen’s first appearance in 1956, and in between is this weird interstitial period that no on can decide what to call (Atomic Age, Atlas Age, EC Age, etc). But “World’s Finest: The Weird Interstitial Age Omnibus” doesn’t sound as good, ya know?  :Wink: 

Thing is, Superman and Batman don’t have a clear dividing line between their Silver and Golden Ages, since they were published continually. (Wonder Woman actually does, but that’s another story.) It really shouldn’t be any time before Barry Allen appears in 1956. It can’t be Batman’s first “New Look” (yellow oval) issue, because he’d already been appearing with the Justice League (pure Silver Age) for two years by then. But I could see DC compromising and maybe doing a shorter “Atomic Age” rebranding, though I personally hope they don’t.

----------


## SJNeal

> Yeah, it just doesn’t work. The Golden Age ended in 1951 with All-Star Comics #57 (last appearance of the JSA before the Silver Age), and the Silver Age began with Barry Allen’s first appearance in 1956, and in between is this weird interstitial period that no on can decide what to call (Atomic Age, Atlas Age, EC Age, etc). *But “World’s Finest: The Weird Interstitial Age Omnibus” doesn’t sound as good, ya know?* 
> 
> Thing is, Superman and Batman don’t have a clear dividing line between their Silver and Golden Ages, since they were published continually. (Wonder Woman actually does, but that’s another story.) It really shouldn’t be any time before Barry Allen appears in 1956. It can’t be Batman’s first “New Look” (yellow oval) issue, because he’d already been appearing with the Justice League (pure Silver Age) for two years by then. But I could see DC compromising and maybe doing a shorter “Atomic Age” rebranding, though I personally hope they don’t.


I would be seriously tempted to pick up a book with that title...

----------


## Seeker

As long as they keep publishing them and don't abandon the line, they can call it whatever they want as far as I'm concerned!

----------


## CrazyOldHermit

> Your wallet won't be as glad to be back into buying omnibus'!  I never get tired of getting a new omnibus.


It's already unhappy with taking that hit so soon after Christmas but I am sure am happy and that's what counts.

----------


## andersonh1

> Yeah, it just doesn’t work. The Golden Age ended in 1951 with All-Star Comics #57 (last appearance of the JSA before the Silver Age), and the Silver Age began with Barry Allen’s first appearance in 1956, and in between is this weird interstitial period that no on can decide what to call (Atomic Age, Atlas Age, EC Age, etc). But “World’s Finest: The Weird Interstitial Age Omnibus” doesn’t sound as good, ya know? 
> 
> Thing is, Superman and Batman don’t have a clear dividing line between their Silver and Golden Ages, since they were published continually. (Wonder Woman actually does, but that’s another story.) It really shouldn’t be any time before Barry Allen appears in 1956. It can’t be Batman’s first “New Look” (yellow oval) issue, because he’d already been appearing with the Justice League (pure Silver Age) for two years by then. But I could see DC compromising and maybe doing a shorter “Atomic Age” rebranding, though I personally hope they don’t.


My thoughts on the dividing line here: https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1104469




> I think Volume 9 will end the Golden Age, and srca1941's volume 10 will actually be Silver Age volume 1. That's where the World's Finest Silver Age omnibus World's Finest issues begin, that's about the time that the CCA kicks in, and it's only a few years away from Barry Allen making his debut appearance, a commonly recognized starting point for the Silver Age. Factor in DC's love for starting over with first issues, and it's a reasonable prediction to make. Any point they pick is going to be somewhat arbitrary anyway since there is no hard and fast dividing line between the ages, but I can't see them waiting until 1964 and the new look.


Basically, I think DC's going to just have to pick a point and decide that's where they're ending the Golden Age branding, and beginning the Silver Age. The fact that we're facing a very real possibility that they'll have to make that choice at all is very encouraging, because these comprehensive reprint lines have never reached this point before. It's pretty amazing to think that we could potentially have decades of Batman stories in hardback on our bookshelves.

Batman vol. 6 ends with November 1949 issues, so the first full decade is essentially done. That alone is amazing.

----------


## Captain Craig

I suppose if DC has to pick an arbitrary date/volume to end the Golden Age then my OCD-ness would just as soon be happy with ending the Bats line at 10 completed volumes. Omit any issues that srca has mapped for the Worlds Finest and sub something else in to get the desired page count. Ten volumes is a nice round number, ending on an odd volume would just look/feel odd to me.

----------


## CrazyOldHermit

Got my Morrison omni and after an initial flip through I am extremely impressed. The build quality and design of the book are both impeccable. Marvel omnis often feel very paint-by-numbers in design, but this feels built from the ground up as a beautiful, cohesive book. Very happy and I haven't even read it yet. If this is the standard then I am definitely in the market for more DC omnis.

----------


## actionjackson2099

You should check out the Infinite Crisis Omnibus.

----------


## mhanna885

I recently picked up the Flash Silver Age Omni New Edition with the updated dust jacket that matches the rest of the series. Does any one know if there are plans to release a new edition of the Justice League Volume 1 Omni with the Silver Age dust jacket? I am one of those neurotic people that wants all their jackets to match.

----------


## Captain Craig

> I recently picked up the Flash Silver Age Omni New Edition with the updated dust jacket that matches the rest of the series. Does any one know if there are plans to release a new edition of the Justice League Volume 1 Omni with the Silver Age dust jacket? I am one of those neurotic people that wants all their jackets to match.


No one ever knows with certainty. However, since they've done Green Lantern and now Flash we could conclude a pattern.
Thus, when they do reprint it, I'd wager it has a corrected dust jacket.

----------


## Faustinooo

What are people's thoughts on the Aquaman by Geoff Johns omnibus?

Got some spare money to pick up a couple omnibus' this month and I'm considering that and the Batman and Robin omni.

----------


## OldManBrian

> What are people's thoughts on the Aquaman by Geoff Johns omnibus?
> 
> Got some spare money to pick up a couple omnibus' this month and I'm considering that and the Batman and Robin omni.


I haven't read B&R, but I enjoyed Johns Aquaman a lot, great art too, especially some gorgeous coloring.

----------


## CrazyOldHermit

I wasn't a huge fan of the Johns run but B&R is excellent.

----------


## ac130

I'm new to the whole omnibus collection thing, so I figured I'll ask here.

Ive been wanting to get Batman & Robin by Peter J. Tomasi & Patrick Gleason Omnibus but it seems to be out of stock everywhere.
In this case, do DC omnibus usually get more stock shipped or once they are gone its gone?

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## ac130

@JoeGuy

Thanks for the find! 
I'm from Canada, so I would prefer it be from Amazon.ca, which was listed as around $95  a month ago. But I guess, I cant be picky in this situation.

----------


## Adset

hmmmm. i like the tomasi/gleason team, and i thought _b&r_ outshined snyder's _batman_ as the best new 52 bat-book. it's the only non-morrison scribed damian wayne i've ever been able to stand. i'd give it the nod over john's _aquaman_, which wasn't bad but it was SUPER breezy.

----------


## My Two Cents

My favorite New 52 was the 3 year stint Brian Azzarello did on Wonder Woman.
Although Diana is my favorite and Brian did a few things I did not like and was
glad got fixed, I still loved every issue and thought Diana was spectacular through out.

----------


## My Two Cents

Not that it will ever happen or that it should,
but I would surely appreciate a deluxe hard cover
of Frankenstein Agent Of S.H.A.D.E.

----------


## Vilynne

> What are people's thoughts on the Aquaman by Geoff Johns omnibus?
> 
> Got some spare money to pick up a couple omnibus' this month and I'm considering that and the Batman and Robin omni.


It was a lot of fun. Really good story arc, and added a lot of new and fresh ideas to the mythos.

----------


## Captain Craig

> Not that it will ever happen or that it should,
> but I would surely appreciate a deluxe hard cover
> of Frankenstein Agent Of S.H.A.D.E.


I would make that an initial week purchase. One of the top 10 projects for me out of the nu52 era.

----------


## CrazyOldHermit

Golden Age Batman came in the mail.

Quality wise it's a step down from the Morrison omni. The plain black covers are disappointing and the binding is tighter. But on the plus side the restoration seems improved from my old Chronicles trade. At least, Batman's gloves are purple instead of blue in the first issue. Overall it's a very nice book and I will be buying the rest (God help my wallet).

----------


## Seeker

I'm happy with Batman Golden Age vol. 1-5. Probably pick up 6 around the time 7 is released this summer. Happy they're continuing the series. 

Think Superman Golden Age Vol. 1 Omnibus will see a reprint? Resellers are asking crazy prices. I've picked up 2-5 but they don't look right on the shelf without the first volume.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

Anybody bought and reread Before Watchmen? I accept that Alan Moore despises me.

----------


## Balakin

> Golden Age Batman came in the mail.
> 
> Quality wise it's a step down from the Morrison omni. The plain black covers are disappointing and the binding is tighter. But on the plus side the restoration seems improved from my old Chronicles trade. At least, Batman's gloves are purple instead of blue in the first issue. Overall it's a very nice book and I will be buying the rest (God help my wallet).


I don't have any of the GA omnibuses but I think all of them has the black cardboard cover. It's still a bit unpredictable when they will use that instead of the nice printed one and the printed covers aren't consistent either. Some are glossy (most of them) but for example the Super sons omnibus has a matte finish (it'2s not bad it's just unusual). 
At least the paper quality is consistently good or better than Marvel's.

----------


## RamblingMan

> I don't have any of the GA omnibuses but I think all of them has the black cardboard cover. It's still a bit unpredictable when they will use that instead of the nice printed one and the printed covers aren't consistent either. Some are glossy (most of them) but for example the Super sons omnibus has a matte finish (it'2s not bad it's just unusual). 
> At least the paper quality is consistently good or better than Marvel's.


The paper is what makes the DC Bronze/Silver Omnis. I also don't have any Golden Age Omnis but assume they are the same.  The black cardboard covers are "ok" but feel flimsy once the omnibus gets too big.

----------


## The Cheat

Any opinions on the silver age Flash omniboos? Not a huge fan of formulaic silver age DC stories, but I hear the Flash is a bit of a standout?

----------


## Captain Craig

I'm fine with the black die-cut cardboard covers on these GA Omnis. It's a stylistic approach that further helps separate them from the modern era Omnis.
I'd like to see a Green Arrow GA vol.2 this year and a WW vol.4 as well.

----------


## Balakin

> I'm fine with the black die-cut cardboard covers on these GA Omnis. It's a stylistic approach that further helps separate them from the modern era Omnis.
> I'd like to see a Green Arrow GA vol.2 this year and a WW vol.4 as well.


I've said this before but I think these are one of the worst choices for books that supposed to be premium products. They don't just feel cheap but they stain my fingers all the damn time and my hands are not particularly sweaty. 
I've just read all 5 Ex machina deluxes and the first one has faux leather covers with the embossed logo like the older Marvel ohcs and omnibuses. It felt so good holding it in my hand. Then the rest were just the regular black cardboard, I was so disappointed when I took off the dj of vol2.

----------


## RamblingMan

I had the switch to black cardboard from glossy cover disappointment recently when I got the Crisis on Infinite Earths Companion and a while back when I got Wonder Woman 2 (Perez). At the very least consistency would be nice.

----------


## mooch

I leave the jackets on when I read so I don’t even notice the black covers to be honest.

----------


## NeathBlue

Anyone else who preorders on amazon.co.uk, noticed that the most recently DC Omnibus’s aren’t available to preorder, despite them being up for a couple of months and only 5 months before they’re due to be released.
The Joker Omnibus and The Blackest Night 10 year anniversary Omnibus are the two I’m after and what’s odd is, that they’ve been available to preorder on amazon.com for quite a while.
Seems very strange that they’re not available to preorder yet in the UK.

----------


## CrazyOldHermit

> I'm fine with the black die-cut cardboard covers on these GA Omnis. It's a stylistic approach that further helps separate them from the modern era Omnis.
> I'd like to see a Green Arrow GA vol.2 this year and a WW vol.4 as well.


I think Golden Age books should look classy, and while a plain black cover kinda gets there mostly it just feels cheap. The faux-leather and foil stamping of the old Marvel books would look ten times better.

----------


## Balakin

> I leave the jackets on when I read so I don’t even notice the black covers to be honest.


each to their own, I can't read like that. The dj always slides up or down, gets damaged or something. Also, not to complain a lot, but at least the dc deluxes' dust jackets are usually really bad quality. When I take them off they always completely curl up straight away.
Wish everyone just switched to printed covers with no djs like Image does.

----------


## Balakin

People who read Hellblazer past the Mike Carey run:
Vol 20 is out and I don't know if I should continue. The last volume finished the excellent Carey run but the story after that was just really not that interesting and very stretched out, I still didn't finish it. So I'm just wondering if the series will ever reach the heights of previous stories, cause if not I'm not sure I want to invest in another 10 or so volumes.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> I'm happy with Batman Golden Age vol. 1-5. Probably pick up 6 around the time 7 is released this summer. Happy they're continuing the series. 
> 
> *Think Superman Golden Age Vol. 1 Omnibus will see a reprint?* Resellers are asking crazy prices. I've picked up 2-5 but they don't look right on the shelf without the first volume.


It's hard to tell. This one already had a "stealth" reprinting IIRC. It had been OOP for a while and then after a year or so was available again. I don't remember that 2nd printing getting a solicitation but I could be wrong. DC usually reprint certain omnibuses without soliciting them.

----------


## Seeker

Good to know. Thanks, Raffi!

----------


## Starro

> People who read Hellblazer past the Mike Carey run:
> Vol 20 is out and I don't know if I should continue. The last volume finished the excellent Carey run but the story after that was just really not that interesting and very stretched out, I still didn't finish it. So I'm just wondering if the series will ever reach the heights of previous stories, cause if not I'm not sure I want to invest in another 10 or so volumes.


If you didn't like Andy Diggle's portion of Vol. 20, you probably won't like Vol. 21, since he wrote all of it except for two issues Jason Aaron guest-wrote. After that, there will probably be just four more volumes covering Peter Milligan's run, which I liked a lot. I think you should check out Vol. 22 once it's out, just to see if you like Milligan's take on John Constantine.

----------


## Balakin

> If you didn't like Andy Diggle's portion of Vol. 20, you probably won't like Vol. 21, since he wrote all of it except for two issues Jason Aaron guest-wrote. After that, there will probably be just four more volumes covering Peter Milligan's run, which I liked a lot. I think you should check out Vol. 22 once it's out, just to see if you like Milligan's take on John Constantine.


Sorry I wasn't clear I think. The last vol I've read and didn't like  was 19. I never heard of the writer who came after Carey and wrote most of vol 19 . Digle on the other hand is usually pretty solid and if you say it's gonna be another 4 volumes I think I will finish off the run.  Haven't read a lot from Milligan but I liked enigma quite a bit.
Thanks for the reply

----------


## RayField Adam Clement

The Only thing I have is the Planetary Omnibus.   I is excellent.  You should buy it from Amazon.com

----------


## SJNeal

> People who read Hellblazer past the Mike Carey run:
> Vol 20 is out and I don't know if I should continue. The last volume finished the excellent Carey run but the story after that was just really not that interesting and very stretched out, I still didn't finish it. So I'm just wondering if the series will ever reach the heights of previous stories, cause if not I'm not sure I want to invest in another 10 or so volumes.





> If you didn't like Andy Diggle's portion of Vol. 20, you probably won't like Vol. 21, since he wrote all of it except for two issues Jason Aaron guest-wrote. After that, there will probably be just four more volumes covering Peter Milligan's run, which I liked a lot. I think you should check out Vol. 22 once it's out, just to see if you like Milligan's take on John Constantine.


I second Starro's reply.  Both Diggle and Milligan had solid runs that ranged from "good" to "great" at parts.  

If you've stuck with the _Hellblazer_ reprints this far, I say finish it.  We're almost there!  :Wink:

----------


## Balakin

> I second Starro's reply.  Both Diggle and Milligan had solid runs that ranged from "good" to "great" at parts.  
> 
> If you've stuck with the _Hellblazer_ reprints this far, I say finish it.  We're almost there!


I shall then  :Big Grin:  I genuinely thought there will be like 10 more volumes.

----------


## JAG2045

> Anyone else who preorders on amazon.co.uk, noticed that the most recently DC Omnibuss arent available to preorder, despite them being up for a couple of months and only 5 months before theyre due to be released.
> The Joker Omnibus and The Blackest Night 10 year anniversary Omnibus are the two Im after and whats odd is, that theyve been available to preorder on amazon.com for quite a while.
> Seems very strange that theyre not available to preorder yet in the UK.


Yeah I've noticed that to, its a shame cause I want to pre-order BA Joker Omni, Batman GA omni 7 & Morrison Batman 2 but can't! (there are 3rd party listings showing but you cant actually view them!) 

Forbidden Planet & Amazon.com have them for pre-order so not sure whats taking Amazon UK so long to do this, especially as they are due out in the next few months  :Frown:

----------


## Hellboydce

I must of missed it as I only skim read Black Dossier, but how did Allan Quatermain become young again?

----------


## Balakin

> I must of missed it as I only skim read Black Dossier, but how did Allan Quatermain become young again?


If I remember correctly they dipped into some fountain of youth.
So I take it you didn't like Black dossier?

I completely understand if people can't be bothered with that volume. I went in with a lot of enthusiasm and ready to swallow whatever bs Moore wants to shove down my throat and I genuinely enjoyed it (except for that free flow part, that was really hard to decipher).

----------


## Antari

New solicits coming up this month? It's already 19th here.

----------


## Hellboydce

> If I remember correctly they dipped into some fountain of youth.
> So I take it you didn't like Black dossier?
> 
> I completely understand if people can't be bothered with that volume. I went in with a lot of enthusiasm and ready to swallow whatever bs Moore wants to shove down my throat and I genuinely enjoyed it (except for that free flow part, that was really hard to decipher).


Yeah, wasn’t too keen, the actual comic part was ok, but whenever I got to the prose parts I just couldnt be bothered and just skipped then, call me lazy but when reading a comic I want to read a comic and not a book, and yes, the ending was awful.

Is the next book Century? Back to 1 and 2 or more Black Dossier?

----------


## Balakin

> Yeah, wasn’t too keen, the actual comic part was ok, but whenever I got to the prose parts I just couldnt be bothered and just skipped then, call me lazy but when reading a comic I want to read a comic and not a book, and yes, the ending was awful.
> 
> Is the next book Century? Back to 1 and 2 or more Black Dossier?


Century is the next one which has 3 parts but I guess you have the complete hc (called vol III: Century). Then the Nemo books.

----------


## LordJulius

*LUCIFER OMNIBUS VOL. 1*

From the pages of THE SANDMAN, Lucifer Morningstar, the former Lord of Hell, is unexpectedly called back into action when he receives a mission from Heaven. But once he completes his mission, the Prince of Darkness demand shakes the foundation of Heaven and Hell. Then, the Lightbringer begins work on a New Creation outside the bounds of any authority but his own. And Lucifer must now face the challenge of single combat to the death with his brother, the angel of the Host Amenadiel. This new Omnibus collects THE SANDMAN PRESENTS: LUCIFER #1-3, LUCIFER #1-35 and LUCIFER: NIRVANA #1.

*ABSOLUTE ART OF ADAM HUGHES*

This amazing collection features the best of Eisner Award-winning artist Adam Hughes covers for DC Comics, including covers for WONDER WOMAN, CATWOMAN and more, plus commentary from the artist, rarely seen preliminary material and even more! This title includes everything from COVER RUN: THE DC COMICS ART OF ADAM HUGHES plus more than 100 additional covers with new commentary.

----------


## My Two Cents

> New solicits coming up this month? It's already 19th here.


I remember when D C would be Monday and Marvel Tuesday and they would come out the
third week of the month and before even that both would drop lots f crumbs well before
official solicitations. 
I know D C dropped there last month on the last week of the month, at the end of the week.
So I am guessing they will do that again and drop this months solicitations this
Thursday or Friday (depending on what Marvel does).

I am hoping better picks this time; last months was weak in terms of collected editions.
Fingers crossed for a few D C and Marvel omnibuses that floor me and a few trades  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lirica

Hi everyone! 

Pretty new to the collecting of comics. I've mostly been doing my reading through my library and such, but I want to buy some myself, especially of characters/runs I like. I already have gotten Death The Deluxe Edition and I now want to know: what's the best way to collect The Sandman series?

----------


## ER Prest

> *LUCIFER OMNIBUS VOL. 1*
> 
> From the pages of THE SANDMAN, Lucifer Morningstar, the former Lord of Hell, is unexpectedly called back into action when he receives a mission from Heaven. But once he completes his mission, the Prince of Darkness’ demand shakes the foundation of Heaven and Hell. Then, the Lightbringer begins work on a New Creation outside the bounds of any authority but his own. And Lucifer must now face the challenge of single combat to the death with his brother, the angel of the Host Amenadiel. This new Omnibus collects THE SANDMAN PRESENTS: LUCIFER #1-3, LUCIFER #1-35 and LUCIFER: NIRVANA #1.
> 
> *ABSOLUTE ART OF ADAM HUGHES*
> 
> This amazing collection features the best of Eisner Award-winning artist Adam Hughes’ covers for DC Comics, including covers for WONDER WOMAN, CATWOMAN and more, plus commentary from the artist, rarely seen preliminary material and even more! This title includes everything from COVER RUN: THE DC COMICS ART OF ADAM HUGHES plus more than 100 additional covers with new commentary.


These are...strange choices, especially considering Carey and Gross's Unwritten deluxe line was abandoned. I have the paperbacks...but I'll probably upgrade. 

And an Absolute book that's...just an art book?

----------


## fillmont

> Hi everyone! 
> 
> Pretty new to the collecting of comics. I've mostly been doing my reading through my library and such, but I want to buy some myself, especially of characters/runs I like. I already have gotten Death The Deluxe Edition and I now want to know: what's the best way to collect The Sandman series?


Depends on how in depth you want to go and how much you're willing to spend.

The cheapest, most direct method is to get the 10 TPB volumes. They are currently rereleasing new 30th anniversary editions, but you can find earlier editions easily. There are 10 trades that collect the 75 issue series and one special. This comprises the entirety of the main Sandman story. There are, however, follow-ups and spinoffs. These aren't essential to the main Sandman story. That is to say, if you only ever read Volumes 1-10, you'd have a complete and satisfying story. 

However, if you fall in love with the series, you can pick up the extra trades. You already have the Death Deluxe, so that takes care of those two miniseries. The other two Gaiman-penned Sandman stories you could get are Endless Nights, Overture, and two versions of The Dream Hunters (an illustrated prose version, and a traditional comic version). A quick look on amazon shows that maybe only the prose version of the Dream Hunters would be hard to find. 

There are also two premium formats you can get that will include all of the above material.

The first is the Omnibus format. There are currently two Sandman Omnibus volumes, which collect the main series. There is currently a third volume solicited for April which will collect at least the two Death miniseries, Overture, and the comic version of The Dream Hunters. I can't quickly find confirmation that Endless Nights or the prose version of the Dream Hunters will be collected in this volume, though.

The second is the Absolute format. The entirety of the Gaiman-written Sandman stories, as of right now, are collected in these editions. So if you're looking to get absolutely (heh) everything you can in the same format, this is the best option. The main series is collected in volumes 1-4, Endless Nights, both versions of the Dream Hunters, and a one-off crossover with Sandman Mystery Theatre called Sandman Midnight Theatre is collected in volume 5, Sandman Overture is its own Absolute, and there is also Absolute Death. So in total there are seven Sandman Absolutes you can get. The downside of collecting it in this format, of course, is cost.

----------


## LordJulius

> New solicits coming up this month? It's already 19th here.


The solicits have been „leaked“ (guess people are becoming desperate for attention if they now consider getting hold of and posting Previews a couple of days early an achievement).

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/01...ations-leaked/

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## LordJulius

> And an Absolute book that's...just an art book?


Maybe they‘re running out of material for Absolutes.

----------


## RamblingMan

> Lucifer getting an omnibus is cool news.


I read it all in the trades. I may pick this up again in the omnibus format. Great series.

----------


## Gurz

Lucifer was amazing. I have all the old thin tpbs and i will definetly get the omnibus.  :Big Grin:

----------


## The Cheat

What's the page count on the Lucifer omni? Tempting to upgrade, but if it's anything like the Ex Machina omni then I'll pass.

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Balakin

I'm extremely cautious about the Lucifer omnibus. Won't buy them and sell my fat trades until they collect the whole run.
After Unwritten got cancelled I don't know if I can trust DC to collect this (amazing) run properly.

----------


## Gurz

Collecting Lucifer gives me hope for Vertigo Constantine Omnibuses  :Big Grin:  That's what i acutally look forward to.

----------


## My Two Cents

I did not see anything I had to have in the advance D C solicitations.
If D C insists I continued to buy Marvel material with the money I
am saving, than who am I not to  oblige? 

They have really sucked in the most masterful way in not getting
these new series to trades as soon as possible.

Looking back I see House Of Secret Omnibus vol.2 (112-154)
closes out the series. Since I already have volume 1
I will be getting this to close out the Bronze Age part of
the run  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Antari

When it comes to that Lucifer omnis, how many volumes they're planning?

----------


## Brian

> When it comes to that Lucifer omnis, how many volumes they're planning?


Vol 1 collects about half the run, so it will likely be a two volume set, with volume 2 collecting #36 to 75.

----------


## FluffySheep

Lucifer is one of those runs that's been on my wish list for ages, but I've never pulled the trigger. I'll get the omnibus instead of the trades but I'll probably wait until the whole thing is collected before buying the first one.

----------


## Lirica

> Depends on how in depth you want to go and how much you're willing to spend.
> 
> The cheapest, most direct method is to get the 10 TPB volumes. They are currently rereleasing new 30th anniversary editions, but you can find earlier editions easily. There are 10 trades that collect the 75 issue series and one special. This comprises the entirety of the main Sandman story. There are, however, follow-ups and spinoffs. These aren't essential to the main Sandman story. That is to say, if you only ever read Volumes 1-10, you'd have a complete and satisfying story. 
> 
> However, if you fall in love with the series, you can pick up the extra trades. You already have the Death Deluxe, so that takes care of those two miniseries. The other two Gaiman-penned Sandman stories you could get are Endless Nights, Overture, and two versions of The Dream Hunters (an illustrated prose version, and a traditional comic version). A quick look on amazon shows that maybe only the prose version of the Dream Hunters would be hard to find. 
> 
> There are also two premium formats you can get that will include all of the above material.
> 
> The first is the Omnibus format. There are currently two Sandman Omnibus volumes, which collect the main series. There is currently a third volume solicited for April which will collect at least the two Death miniseries, Overture, and the comic version of The Dream Hunters. I can't quickly find confirmation that Endless Nights or the prose version of the Dream Hunters will be collected in this volume, though.
> ...


This is an amazing response. Thank you!  :Big Grin:  I will look to see which option is best for me.




> Collecting Lucifer gives me hope for Vertigo Constantine Omnibuses  That's what i acutally look forward to.


I would love Hellblazer in omnibus format, but I've definitely become aware of DC not finishing collecting series' they start for one reason or another. I'm kinda surprised the tpbs are almost done.

----------


## tv horror

> I did not see anything I had to have in the advance D C solicitations.
> If D C insists I continued to buy Marvel material with the money I
> am saving, than who am I not to  oblige? 
> 
> They have really sucked in the most masterful way in not getting
> these new series to trades as soon as possible.
> 
> Looking back I see House Of Secret Omnibus vol.2 (112-154)
> closes out the series. Since I already have volume 1
> ...



Is there a release date mentioned for the House Of Secrets Omnibus vol.2 thanks.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

DC's Omnibus sales for December 2018 (please note this list only details those comics sold to North American Comics Shops as reported by Diamond):

82.	Batman: The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 6 - 856
87.	Aquaman By Geoff Johns Omnibus - 795
99.	Super Sons Omnibus - 645
120.	Before Watchmen Omnibus - 549
131.	Wonder Woman: Diana Prince - Celebrating The 60s Omnibus - 508
223.	Flash: The Silver Age Omnibus Vol. 1 (2nd Printing) - 280

----------


## DebkoX

Cannot wait to get home and open up my Aquaman omnibus. Tempted also to get Animal Man, the deluxe edition.

----------


## FluffySheep

> Cannot wait to get home and open up my Aquaman omnibus. Tempted also to get Animal Man, the deluxe edition.


Have you read Johns' Aquaman before?

----------


## The Cheat

> It's called Omnibus Volume 1, so should only be 900+ pages each.


Thanks, sounds a good size. And yeah, it goes without saying that I won't be buying until both volumes are released. DC lost my trust a long time ago.

----------


## theegreatone

> People who read Hellblazer past the Mike Carey run:
> Vol 20 is out and I don't know if I should continue. The last volume finished the excellent Carey run but the story after that was just really not that interesting and very stretched out, I still didn't finish it. So I'm just wondering if the series will ever reach the heights of previous stories, cause if not I'm not sure I want to invest in another 10 or so volumes.


I like Diggle's work a lot and thought his character of Epiphany was a great addition. Carey's run is the still the best




> *LUCIFER OMNIBUS VOL. 1*
> 
> From the pages of THE SANDMAN, Lucifer Morningstar, the former Lord of Hell, is unexpectedly called back into action when he receives a mission from Heaven. But once he completes his mission, the Prince of Darkness’ demand shakes the foundation of Heaven and Hell. Then, the Lightbringer begins work on a New Creation outside the bounds of any authority but his own. And Lucifer must now face the challenge of single combat to the death with his brother, the angel of the Host Amenadiel. This new Omnibus collects THE SANDMAN PRESENTS: LUCIFER #1-3, LUCIFER #1-35 and LUCIFER: NIRVANA #1.


This is my 2nd favorite series of all time so woooo

----------


## Lirica

> I like Diggle's work a lot and thought his character of Epiphany was a great addition. Carey's run is the still the best


Epiphany first debuted in Hellblazer #256, though. She'd be Milligan's character. 

She was okay imo. I was pretty indifferent towards her. I've seen elsewhere a lot of hatred for her, though. She hasn't been seen since Hellblazer ended, has she?

----------


## theegreatone

> Epiphany first debuted in Hellblazer #256, though. She'd be Milligan's character. 
> 
> She was okay imo. I was pretty indifferent towards her. I've seen elsewhere a lot of hatred for her, though. She hasn't been seen since Hellblazer ended, has she?


Yeah my memory is a little hazy on it.

----------


## Captain Craig

> DC's Omnibus sales for December 2018 (please note this list only details those comics sold to North American Comics Shops as reported by Diamond):
> 
> 82.	Batman: The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 6 - 856
> 87.	Aquaman By Geoff Johns Omnibus - 795
> 99.	Super Sons Omnibus - 645
> 120.	Before Watchmen Omnibus - 549
> 131.	Wonder Woman: Diana Prince - Celebrating The 60s Omnibus - 508
> 223.	Flash: The Silver Age Omnibus Vol. 1 (2nd Printing) - 280


Some really encouraging numbers on that Batman GA vol.6 and Aquaman Omni by Johns!!
The Flash SA vol.2 reprint is quite underwhelming.

----------


## Balakin

> I like Diggle's work a lot and thought his character of Epiphany was a great addition. Carey's run is the still the best
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 2nd favorite series of all time so woooo


Ordered vol 20 today so will see when I get around reading it but I'm optimistic after the positive reviews here. Vol 19 didn't have Diggle in it yet btw, can't even remember who the other writer was after Carey, never heard of him.

----------


## Russ840

Does anyone else agree that Len Wein’s original run of Swamp Thing should be collected into an absolute ?

----------


## JAG2045

> Some really encouraging numbers on that Batman GA vol.6 and Aquaman Omni by Johns!!
> The Flash SA vol.2 reprint is quite underwhelming.


Wasn't the SA Flash omni the exact same as the original vol 1 omnibus just with a new dust jacket to match up with the other Flash omnis? (compared to the redone NTT omni's which had major changes) which might explain the low numbers compared to the other volumes

----------


## Judge Dredd

> Wasn't the SA Flash omni the exact same as the original vol 1 omnibus just with a new dust jacket to match up with the other Flash omnis? (compared to the redone NTT omni's which had major changes) which might explain the low numbers compared to the other volumes


It is the same just new dust jacket as you said.  I imagine at some point we will get a Justice League reprint so it matches vol 2 also.

----------


## Dr Hank

> Does anyone else agree that Len Wein’s original run of Swamp Thing should be collected into an absolute ?


I'd agree given that the upcoming Moore run is in absolute, and I'd rather have them all in the same format. I think others would do the same.

----------


## Lirica

Newsrama has officially posted DC's April 2019 solicits. I don't think there's anything here that wasn't in the leaks (maybe the figures?).

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*ABSOLUTE ART OF ADAM HUGHES Cover:*

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*HARLEY QUINN BY AMANDA CONNER AND JIMMY PALMIOTTI OMNIBUS VOL. 3 Cover by AMANDA CONNER:*

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*HOUSE OF SECRETS: THE BRONZE AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 2 Cover by RYAN SOOK:*

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*SUPERMAN: THE REBIRTH DELUXE EDITION BOOK FOUR Cover by PATRICK GLEASON:*

----------


## Gurz

Is the Lucifer Omnibus a soft cover ? or that Lucifer Omnibus *TP*'s TP is a mistake ?

----------


## Brian

> Is the Lucifer Omnibus a soft cover ? or that Lucifer Omnibus *TP*'s TP is a mistake ?


Given the price, page count, and dimensions it's presumably a mistake.

----------


## Vilynne

What are the odds for an Amethyst omni IN COLOR, now that she's in a BMB book?

----------


## fillmont

> Given the price, page count, and dimensions it's presumably a mistake.


Also the Superman Rebirth Deluxe Edition Book Four is also listed as a trade, so an error for both seems likely.

----------


## LordJulius

Hush Omnibus cancelled:

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/01...-hush-omnibus/

Not on my to-buy-list but certainly a surprise.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Hush Omnibus cancelled:
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/01...-hush-omnibus/
> 
> Not on my to-buy-list but certainly a surprise.


Seems kind of weird.  Did the Final Crisis Omnibus not sell well?  That seems the most analogous collection - a headline story by a bang up creative team, and a bunch of ancillary stories that kind of tie-in but don't really inform the headliner.

----------


## ShooCat

> Hush Omnibus cancelled:
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/01...-hush-omnibus/
> 
> Not on my to-buy-list but certainly a surprise.


Really odd. This commenter may be on to something:




> I think one of the next dc animated direct to blu/dvd films is based on Hush. Maybe they're pushing it back to release closer to the animated film?

----------


## Clark_Kent

For those of you more in-tune to how sales figures can sometimes predict future releases, what would you say the odds are of getting another Superman omnibus to follow last years 'Exile'? I'm trying to decide if I should custom-bind my books or wait on an official release...I'm assuming it doesn't look good for an 'Eradication' followup, but figured I'd see what you guys think.

----------


## Balakin

> Seems kind of weird.  Did the Final Crisis Omnibus not sell well?  That seems the most analogous collection - a headline story by a bang up creative team, and a bunch of ancillary stories that kind of tie-in but don't really inform the headliner.


I don't think FC has much to do with it. Even if they are similar in structure Hush was always a favourite. I've read somewhere that someone recently left DC who had a hand in this Hush omnibus and maybe that's why they cancelled it.

Regardless of the reasons, another day another cancelled DC book. I still can't believe we got the Johns Aquaman omnibus.

----------


## Eddy82

> Hush Omnibus cancelled:
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/01...-hush-omnibus/
> 
> Not on my to-buy-list but certainly a surprise.


Sucks, I almost sold my deluxe for this one  :Frown:

----------


## LordJulius

> I still can't believe we got the Johns Aquaman omnibus.


Halfway through that atm, and so far the weakest Johns run by a mile. Apart from it being ridiculously decompressed it all seems to be a poor man‘s version of his Hawkman (misunderstood hero with slight anger management and relationship issues being confronted with constant ridicule; plus there‘re Johns‘ trademark ethical questions issues).

----------


## Balakin

> Halfway through that atm, and so far the weakest Johns run by a mile. Apart from it being ridiculously decompressed it all seems to be a poor man‘s version of his Hawkman (misunderstood hero with slight anger management and relationship issues being confronted with constant ridicule; plus there‘re Johns‘ trademark ethical questions issues).


I remember enjoying it but not as much as his other stuff. Haven't read hawkman yet but I have the first book. I'm in a DC mood ATM so might give that a go.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> I don't think FC has much to do with it. Even if they are similar in structure Hush was always a favourite. I've read somewhere that someone recently left DC who had a hand in this Hush omnibus and maybe that's why they cancelled it.
> 
> Regardless of the reasons, another day another cancelled DC book. I still can't believe we got the Johns Aquaman omnibus.


I was kind of stretching, but it's intensely odd.  Mark Chiarello getting laid off shouldn't have anything to do with the omnibus publication schedule at a well run publisher.  Someone up thread cross posted the comment from BC that it was being canceled to be re-solicited at a more favorable time, which makes more sense, although one wonders how DC didn't know when the DC animated movie was coming out.

----------


## SJNeal

> For those of you more in-tune to how sales figures can sometimes predict future releases, what would you say the odds are of getting another Superman omnibus to follow last years 'Exile'? I'm trying to decide if I should custom-bind my books or wait on an official release...I'm assuming it doesn't look good for an 'Eradication' followup, but figured I'd see what you guys think.


I don't know the sales figures, but I have a feeling we won't be seeing a follow up omni any time soon.  When they first solicited this book as a relatively thin, standard trim HC (with a whopping $50 price tag!), I thought it was a bad idea.  As much as *we* love this era, it's not the most popular, it's not the easiest to dive into, and it doesn't have any current, hot creators attached to it.  When the book got upgraded to an omnibus, I was happy to get the extra issues, but again, it was too expensive given the other factors I just mentioned.  

They really should have released chunky trades of this material at $24-$29.99 each.  They would have sold more copies, and hopefully hooked a few more readers willing to commit to subsequent volumes.  Sorry if I'm coming across like a pretentious know-it-all.   :Smile:  

But don't get me wrong - I'd personally buy a follow up omni in a heartbeat!

----------


## Clark_Kent

> I don't know the sales figures, but I have a feeling we won't be seeing a follow up omni any time soon.  When they first solicited this book as a relatively thin, standard trim HC (with a whopping $50 price tag!), I thought it was a bad idea.  As much as *we* love this era, it's not the most popular, it's not the easiest to dive into, and it doesn't have any current, hot creators attached to it.  When the book got upgraded to an omnibus, I was happy to get the extra issues, but again, it was too expensive given the other factors I just mentioned.  
> 
> They really should have released chunky trades of this material at $24-$29.99 each.  They would have sold more copies, and hopefully hooked a few more readers willing to commit to subsequent volumes.  Sorry if I'm coming across like a pretentious know-it-all.   
> 
> But don't get me wrong - I'd personally buy a follow up omni in a heartbeat!


I absolutely agree on the thick trades idea...I was hoping they would go the route they are currently going with the Post Crisis Batman stuff, except obviously for Superman there would just be the one title because the books were so connected. I love the omni, and it covered a lot of ground. At this point though, I'd be happy if they just announced a tpb line even if it meant the first several volumes would just be reprinting the omnibus material (just so the spines match). I wouldn't mind waiting if I knew it was coming. 

Tpb's would have been a nice companion to the Byrne volumes...ah, well. I have all the issues so I'll just bind them. Some of that old art looks better on the old newsprint anyway.

----------


## ShooCat

Tweeted by Freddie E. Williams II:




> Honored to have my art in the NEW HeMan OMNIBUS! Collecting a TON of awesome stories from the last 20 years! Makes me feel like a kid again! (the HeMan/ThunderCats mini + development sketches are included This book is a MONSTER!!! Almost 1,500 pages!!!

----------


## awayne83

^Probably won't be buying this, but love the design!

----------


## CrazyOldHermit

> Halfway through that atm, and so far the weakest Johns run by a mile. Apart from it being ridiculously decompressed it all seems to be a poor mans version of his Hawkman (misunderstood hero with slight anger management and relationship issues being confronted with constant ridicule; plus therere Johns trademark ethical questions issues).


I was very disappointed by his run. I was hoping for and expecting him to run wild with the blank slate of Aquaman's world in a manner similar to Green Lantern. Instead it just kind of existed.

----------


## LordJulius

With Throne of Atlantis things pick up a bit. I‘ll see how the rest goes.

Re: He-Man 
That looks awesome. Does anyone have an opinion on the content story-wise? Abnett and Giffen seems to suggest at least solid writing.

----------


## Lirica

Is there a way to know when a collected edition is going oop? I don't have a specific book in mind, just in general.

----------


## SJNeal

> Is there a way to know when a collected edition is going oop? I don't have a specific book in mind, just in general.


Not really, you just gotta keep an eye on the ones you want.  When online retailer prices start to creep up, that's usually a good indicator that supply is low at the publisher.

You can always check the first page of this thread as well.  Our posters do a great job of tracking such things and updating that page when necessary.   :Smile:

----------


## Lirica

> Not really, you just gotta keep an eye on the ones you want.  When online retailer prices start to creep up, that's usually a good indicator that supply is low at the publisher.
> 
> You can always check the first page of this thread as well.  Our posters do a great job of tracking such things and updating that page when necessary.


Thanks for the info! I do save the ones I might want/plan to get, so I'll keep an eye on them then!  :Smile: 

The first page looks like it's mostly 2014-2015 updates. Did I miss something?

----------


## JAG2045

> Not really, you just gotta keep an eye on the ones you want.  When online retailer prices start to creep up, that's usually a good indicator that supply is low at the publisher.
> 
> You can always check the first page of this thread as well.  Our posters do a great job of tracking such things and updating that page when necessary.


SJNeal is right, its a good idea to keep an amazon wishlist of the GN's you are interested in so you can see when prices start going up as the stocks start to go low

The Marvel Masterworks board also has a thread about collected editions going OOP which is pretty up to date https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv...ab-t22734.html

----------


## Seeker

I read on another forum that DC is making cuts to staff and canceling some of the TPB's. There was also alleged inside info that while the GA Omnibus line is safe for now there would not be a reprint of GA Superman Vol. 1. This is high on my list as I have 2-5 but I can't bring myself to pay $200-500 for it on the secondary market. Having sold through 2 printings, I can just hold out hope that they change their minds at some point.

----------


## Brian

> I read on another forum that DC is making cuts to staff and *canceling some of the TPB's*. There was also alleged inside info that while the GA Omnibus line is safe for now there would not be a reprint of GA Superman Vol. 1. This is high on my list as I have 2-5 but I can't bring myself to pay $200-500 for it on the secondary market. Having sold through 2 printings, I can just hold out hope that they change their minds at some point.


Forgive the snark, but that part isn't exactly news.

On a different, more sincere note, having once nearly been made redundant, my sympathies are with those whose jobs are at risk. I hope things work out for them.

----------


## Seeker

> Forgive the snark, but that part isn't exactly news.
> 
> On a different, more sincere note, having once nearly been made redundant, my sympathies are with those whose jobs are at risk. I hope things work out for them.


Snark accepted! I've been back into collecting less than a year so I'm on the lower slope of the curve. Agreed on those who are losing their jobs finding new employment.

----------


## JAG2045

> Anyone else who preorders on amazon.co.uk, noticed that the most recently DC Omnibuss arent available to preorder, despite them being up for a couple of months and only 5 months before theyre due to be released.
> The Joker Omnibus and The Blackest Night 10 year anniversary Omnibus are the two Im after and whats odd is, that theyve been available to preorder on amazon.com for quite a while.
> Seems very strange that theyre not available to preorder yet in the UK.


Amazon UK have today finally listed The Blackest Night 10th anniversary omni and a few others, however the Joker omni is still not listed for sale annoyingly! (hopefully it will be on there soon)

----------


## NeathBlue

> Amazon UK have today finally listed The Blackest Night 10th anniversary omni and a few others, however the Joker omni is still not listed for sale annoyingly! (hopefully it will be on there soon)


Yes seen it come up, I’ve preordered it but am hoping about a third of the £120 gets knocked off the price.
Can’t understand why The Joker hasn’t come up for preorder, there seems to be a problem with all the DC Omnibus and Absolute’s for some reason.

----------


## JAG2045

> Yes seen it come up, I’ve preordered it but am hoping about a third of the £120 gets knocked off the price.
> Can’t understand why The Joker hasn’t come up for preorder, there seems to be a problem with all the DC Omnibus and Absolute’s for some reason.


Joker omnibus has finally gone up for pre-order (currently at 76.52)!

----------


## NeathBlue

> Joker omnibus has finally gone up for pre-order (currently at 76.52)!


Thanks for that  :Smile:

----------


## Eddy82

I don't know if this has been asked before, but can anyone tell me the difference between the Grayson: the Superspy omnibus and the Grayson by Tom King omnibus, which according to Amazon comes out on August 27?

I want to buy this book, but I don't now if I should wait until August for a better version?

----------


## ER Prest

> I don't know if this has been asked before, but can anyone tell me the difference between the Grayson: the Superspy omnibus and the Grayson by Tom King omnibus, which according to Amazon comes out on August 27?
> 
> I want to buy this book, but I don't now if I should wait until August for a better version?


It seems to be a reprint is all. Don't know if I would call it the "better version" or not, but merely a reprint. I could be wrong, but it seems exactly the same. I guess they're trying to capitalize on King's superstar status right now

----------


## Balakin

> It seems to be a reprint is all. Don't know if I would call it the "better version" or not, but merely a reprint. I could be wrong, but it seems exactly the same. I guess they're trying to capitalize on King's superstar status right now


If it's a reprint but called Grayson by Tom king then it's pretty unfair to Tim Seeley and the two other guys who finished off the run. 
But if it's not a reprint I can't imagine what else they could add to it other than the full robin wars event.

----------


## ER Prest

> If it's a reprint but called Grayson by Tom king then it's pretty unfair to Tim Seeley and the two other guys who finished off the run. 
> But if it's not a reprint I can't imagine what else they could add to it other than the full robin wars event.


100% agree. But that has never stopped advertising before. Contents seem to be exactly the same between the 2.

----------


## Vilynne

> If it's a reprint but called Grayson by Tom king then it's pretty unfair to Tim Seeley and the two other guys who finished off the run. 
> But if it's not a reprint I can't imagine what else they could add to it other than the full robin wars event.


That is pretty terrible. Just because King is a big name currently.

----------


## My Two Cents

Terrible is D C releasing Kings Miracle Man in trade paperback first
and not a hard cover deluxe or better

----------


## Andru

So apparently DC canceled the Batgirl of Burnside Omnibus  :Mad:  

I know DC cancels quite a bit of their books but this is the first time it has been one I planned on purchasing.

Seems like an odd choice as I remember it being a popular title.

----------


## awayne83

^That sucks. DCs solicit game is growing tiresome

----------


## Vilynne

> So apparently DC canceled the Batgirl of Burnside Omnibus  
> 
> I know DC cancels quite a bit of their books but this is the first time it has been one I planned on purchasing.
> 
> Seems like an odd choice as I remember it being a popular title.


I recall it being popular because of all the commotion, not so much the content. Granted I never read it, but I never heard anything about the plot itself other than a few choice lines that were later edited in the trades.

----------


## Brian

Here's what Previews list as being cancelled by DC so far in 2019:

ADAM STRANGE THE SILVER AGE TP VOL 01
BATMAN SHAMAN TP
DETECTIVE COMICS BEFORE BATMAN OMNIBUS HC VOL 1 & 2
GREEN LANTERN KYLE RAYNER TP VOL 03
SHAZAM POWER OF HOPE HC
SLEEPER TP BOOK 02
WONDER WOMAN SPIRIT OF TRUTH HC
SUPERMAN BATMAN TP VOL 07

And now we can add the Hush Omnibus, the Burnside Omnibus, and the Absolute Dark Knight reprint as well.

That's 11 books so far, and we're only 6 weeks into the year. I realise that DC needs to make a profit and at least one of those cancellations isn't for financial reasons, but they're looking like amateurs at this point. Surely they have people who can make reasonable sales estimates _before_ they solicit books? 

Personally, at this point, when it comes to a series of books, I'm holding off on buying anything until the last volume has been printed, starting with the Lucifer Omnibus series. I realise that this doesn't necessarily help DC, but getting only part of the story doesn't help me. And I'm getting tired of looking at orphaned books on my shelves.  :Frown: 

#Rantover

----------


## AJpyro

> Here's what Previews list as being cancelled by DC so far in 2019:
> 
> ADAM STRANGE THE SILVER AGE TP VOL 01
> BATMAN SHAMAN TP
> DETECTIVE COMICS BEFORE BATMAN OMNIBUS HC VOL 1 & 2
> GREEN LANTERN KYLE RAYNER TP VOL 03
> SHAZAM POWER OF HOPE HC
> SLEEPER TP BOOK 02
> WONDER WOMAN SPIRIT OF TRUTH HC
> ...


Well crap. I was looking forward to more Kyle and Shazam.

----------


## ShooCat

> And now we can add the Hush Omnibus, the Burnside Omnibus, *and the Absolute Year One reprint* as well.


It's actually the Dark Knight Absolute reprint that's being cancelled.

----------


## Lirica

> Here's what Previews list as being cancelled by DC so far in 2019:
> 
> ADAM STRANGE THE SILVER AGE TP VOL 01
> BATMAN SHAMAN TP
> DETECTIVE COMICS BEFORE BATMAN OMNIBUS HC VOL 1 & 2
> GREEN LANTERN KYLE RAYNER TP VOL 03
> SHAZAM POWER OF HOPE HC
> SLEEPER TP BOOK 02
> WONDER WOMAN SPIRIT OF TRUTH HC
> ...


Even going in pretty much knowing that it'd get canceled before being completed, I'm still sad about vol. 3 of Kyle's run getting cancelled. Was at least hoping to get to the GL/GA crossover and Hal's funeral (Final Night reprint please?), which probably would've been in vol. 4. I'll probably end up re-reading the series in digital at this point.

Also, wasn't that Superman/Batman TP the very last in that series? That's so much worse if that's the case.

----------


## Brian

> It's actually the Dark Knight Absolute reprint that's being cancelled.


Doh! This is what I get for ranting early in the morning. Thanks!

----------


## Author

https://www.dccomics.com/graphic-nov...ht-new-edition

They cancelled this?!

----------


## slop101

Looking forward to the Phil Jimenez Wonder Woman Omnibus this month.
I loved his run on the book.

----------


## borntohula

> https://www.dccomics.com/graphic-nov...ht-new-edition
> 
> They cancelled this?!


I'm guessing it's due to them just recently released a 30 y. anniversary TPB, will release a Black Label TPB of it in June and then after that a new HC "DC modern classics" version of it. 

I'm guessing they'll wait for a bit releasing it. Perhaps a bit closer to the upcoming Batman which is in the making.

But yeah, I was really looking forward to it. I'm hoping now they'll include Last Crusade when it's -eventually- out, as well as releasing Master Race as an absolute as well. Making up for the delay  :Wink:

----------


## ShooCat

> Doh! This is what I get for ranting early in the morning. Thanks!


 :Smile: 




> But yeah, I was really looking forward to it. I'm hoping now they'll include Last Crusade when it's -eventually- out, as well as releasing Master Race as an absolute as well. Making up for the delay


They should just release a Frank Miller Batman Omni.

----------


## Seeker

I picked up a sealed copy of Green Lantern Omnibus Vol. 1 from 2010 for $34 on eBay. I just read about this version being glued vs. the sewed binding used when this was reprinted as the Silver Age GL. Since it's such a big book should I go ahead and flip this and opt for the Silver Age version or just take my chances at that price? Thanks!

----------


## Author

> I'm guessing it's due to them just recently released a 30 y. anniversary TPB, will release a Black Label TPB of it in June and then after that a new HC "DC modern classics" version of it. 
> 
> I'm guessing they'll wait for a bit releasing it. Perhaps a bit closer to the upcoming Batman which is in the making.
> 
> But yeah, I was really looking forward to it. I'm hoping now they'll include Last Crusade when it's -eventually- out, as well as releasing Master Race as an absolute as well. Making up for the delay


I bought Absolute Year One last December so I was really looking for this reprint.

I am not interested in the other editions so this is a really disappointing news.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> I picked up a sealed copy of Green Lantern Omnibus Vol. 1 from 2010 for $34 on eBay. I just read about this version being glued vs. the sewed binding used when this was reprinted as the Silver Age GL. Since it's such a big book should I go ahead and flip this and opt for the Silver Age version or just take my chances at that price? Thanks!


I sold off my tightly glued Green Lantern Omnibus Vol. 1 from 2010 as well as Vol. 2 in anticipation of the new Silver Age Omnibus editions. The latter have more contents and cover a longer period. If you can sell it off without a loss, I would. They are much more inferior to the newer editions, quality and content wise.

----------


## Seeker

> I sold off my tightly glued Green Lantern Omnibus Vol. 1 from 2010 as well as Vol. 2 in anticipation of the new Silver Age Omnibus editions. The latter have more contents and cover a longer period. If you can sell it off without a loss, I would. They are much more inferior to the newer editions, quality and content wise.


Thanks, Raffi! Back to the bay it goes.

----------


## Vilynne

> Looking forward to the Phil Jimenez Wonder Woman Omnibus this month.
> I loved his run on the book.


Which begs the question why Brynes WW isnt in an Omnibus format. As there plans for this? Or is it just a matter of popularity/profit?

----------


## SJNeal

> Which begs the question why Brynes WW isnt in an Omnibus format. As there plans for this? Or is it just a matter of popularity/profit?


The 3rd (and final) standard hardcover of Byrne's run comes out this summer.  I have no idea how well they've sold, but I suppose they could re-release it in an omni at some point...

Although I'd rather finally see collections of Messner-Loebs run.

----------


## Vilynne

> The 3rd (and final) standard hardcover of Byrne's run comes out this summer.  I have no idea how well they've sold, but I suppose they could re-release it in an omni at some point...
> 
> Although I'd rather finally see collections of Messner-Loebs run.


I just don't know if its worth it to continue collecting them then. 

And I agree. On M-L...they had that fat TPB a while ago, but it wasnt every issue irrc. I would also be in favor for a proper War of the Gods saga collection.

----------


## My Two Cents

> The 3rd (and final) standard hardcover of Byrne's run comes out this summer.  I have no idea how well they've sold, but I suppose they could re-release it in an omni at some point...
> 
> Although I'd rather finally see collections of Messner-Loebs run.


Wonder Woman had some of the best covers on the stands back than from Brian Bolland to Adam Hughes  :Cool: 
D C has been very Wonder Woman friendly when it comes to Omnibus and some other collected editions the last decade.

----------


## SJNeal

> I just don't know if its worth it to continue collecting them then. 
> 
> And I agree. *On M-L...they had that fat TPB a while ago, but it wasnt every issue irrc.* I would also be in favor for a proper War of the Gods saga collection.


I thought it was pretty messed up that DC titled it _WW By Mike Deodato_, considering Deodato only came aboard for the last 10-12 issues of Messner-Loebs' 3+ yr run.  But he's the more marketable name so whatever...

----------


## SJNeal

> Wonder Woman had some of the best covers on the stands back than from Brian Bolland to Adam Hughes


I would definitely buy an Absolute Bolland art book (and I'll be picking up the Hughes one as well!).

----------


## Vilynne

> I thought it was pretty messed up that DC titled it _WW By Mike Deodato_, considering Deodato only came aboard for the last 10-12 issues of Messner-Loebs' 3+ yr run.  But he's the more marketable name so whatever...


That's right! I totally forgot about that. Thank you for the correction. Its the exact same case with the new Grayson by Tom King Omnibus.

----------


## ShooCat

Judging by the Amazon new release date (2080), looks like The Art of Bruce Timm has also ben canceled.  :Frown:

----------


## JJ87

What would be, in your opinion, the best option to get Neal Adams' work on Batman? The old standard trim hardcovers, the paperbacks or the omnibus?
I was waiting to see a consecutive collected edition without non-Adams gaps, but I might as well just jump into what's been published as of now, I'm pretty sure my local comic shop has all the above options available.

----------


## JAG2045

> What would be, in your opinion, the best option to get Neal Adams' work on Batman? The old standard trim hardcovers, the paperbacks or the omnibus?
> I was waiting to see a consecutive collected edition without non-Adams gaps, but I might as well just jump into what's been published as of now, I'm pretty sure my local comic shop has all the above options available.


Personally I have avoided getting the Adam's TPB & Omnibus simply because he went back and redid all the artwork (with the only recent release of his original art being the Batman: The Brave & The Bold Omnibus 1)

----------


## JAG2045

For those wondering about this weeks release of Batman: The Caped Crusader vol 2 it contains Batman 432-439 & 443-44 and Annual 13 (meaning that it skips the "Lonely Place of Dying issues including the Teen Titans crossover issues)

It also contains Who's Who for
Batman
Robin (Dick Grayson)
Robin (Jason Todd)
Alfred
Commissioner Gordon
Barbara Gordon
Vicki Vale

----------


## Balakin

> What would be, in your opinion, the best option to get Neal Adams' work on Batman? The old standard trim hardcovers, the paperbacks or the omnibus?
> I was waiting to see a consecutive collected edition without non-Adams gaps, but I might as well just jump into what's been published as of now, I'm pretty sure my local comic shop has all the above options available.


The standard hcs feel so nice, the paper is not shiny but the books themselves just feel really well put together. I've decided to sell them (not because of the content, I'm just simply downsizing like crazy) so not sure about the recolouring but it looked pretty good when I flipped through (saying that, I'm not a big fan of Adams although I absolutely respect his role in comicbook history).

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> What would be, in your opinion, the best option to get Neal Adams' work on Batman? The old standard trim hardcovers, the paperbacks or the omnibus?
> I was waiting to see a consecutive collected edition without non-Adams gaps, but I might as well just jump into what's been published as of now, I'm pretty sure my local comic shop has all the above options available.


The Omnibus has been OOP for some time now.

----------


## Martin Sinescu

I thought the 3-volume set of Adams was fine. I'm in the minority here, but I've said before that the recoloring didn't bother me at all and I actually liked the more sophisticated palette. To me, it enhanced the atmosphere of the stories. It can be a bit disjointed as many of DC's artist-focused trades tend to be, but the Ra's and Man-Bat arcs are just divine, so really liked having nice copies of those storylines.

----------


## Dr Hank

> For those wondering about this weeks release of Batman: The Caped Crusader vol 2 it contains Batman 432-439 & 443-44 and Annual 13 (meaning that it skips the "Lonely Place of Dying issues including the Teen Titans crossover issues)
> 
> It also contains Who's Who for
> Batman
> Robin (Dick Grayson)
> Robin (Jason Todd)
> Alfred
> Commissioner Gordon
> Barbara Gordon
> Vicki Vale


Wait, didn't the description say Lonely Place of Dying would be included? I like these books but I have to buy 2 books at once to get the full issues. Still need to buy the last release + A Death in the Family, which I read back when they were released but I don't have a copy now.

----------


## JJ87

> The Omnibus has been OOP for some time now.


They still have it at the store for a tiny bit below list price. Guess it wasn't super popular here.




> The standard hcs feel so nice, the paper is not shiny but the books themselves just feel really well put together. I've decided to sell them (not because of the content, I'm just simply downsizing like crazy) so not sure about the recolouring but it looked pretty good when I flipped through (saying that, I'm not a big fan of Adams although I absolutely respect his role in comicbook history).





> I thought the 3-volume set of Adams was fine. I'm in the minority here, but I've said before that the recoloring didn't bother me at all and I actually liked the more sophisticated palette. To me, it enhanced the atmosphere of the stories. It can be a bit disjointed as many of DC's artist-focused trades tend to be, but the Ra's and Man-Bat arcs are just divine, so really liked having nice copies of those storylines.


Thanks for the replies. I'll see if they can give me a discount for the volume set. If not, I'll get the omnibus since the content is the same anyways.

----------


## SJNeal

> Wait, didn't the description say Lonely Place of Dying would be included? I like these books but I have to buy 2 books at once to get the full issues. Still need to buy the last release + A Death in the Family, which I read back when they were released but I don't have a copy now.


While I wouldn't have minded the double dip, at least you can get both stories in the most recent edition of "A Death In The Family".

----------


## Orion

Have the following received oversized hardcover releases or any inkling of an oversized hc release in the future?

DK III
Batman White Knight
Ellis' The Wildstorm (and any titles related to it)

----------


## Judge Dredd

Very disappointed with DC cancelling Absolute Swamp Thing was so looking forward to it.

----------


## PossumGrease

> Very disappointed with DC cancelling Absolute Swamp Thing was so looking forward to it.


Tell me that's not true.

----------


## PossumGrease

> Tell me that's not true.


No, it's apparently true if Bleeding Cool is accurate. It's one of the few things in DC's library that actually deserves the Absolute treatment. Oh well. Maybe it's time to stop buying these things anyway.

----------


## Judge Dredd

> Tell me that's not true.


https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/02...ans-omnibus-4/

----------


## FluffySheep

Maybe they're going to swap Swamp Thing in Absolute for an omnibus instead?

----------


## LordJulius

In the MMW forums they‘re putting their faith in the sentence “At least these Big Books having their orders cancelled will be resolicited” from the article. But to me the whole article is kind of ambiguously phrased.

----------


## awayne83

As i stated in another thread, DCs absolute line has not been up to par. I'd rather get these in omnibus format at this point, as long as they aren't 1500 pages

----------


## slop101

> Very disappointed with DC cancelling Absolute Swamp Thing was so looking forward to it.


Weird. An oversized hardcover edition of Alan Moore's Swamp Thing run is pretty much the most wanted Absolute/Omnibus book there is.
If they're canceling the Absolute for this, they must be canceling that whole line. Hopefully we'll just get the whole run in one or two Omnibus books.

----------


## mooch

Teen Titans nooooooooo

----------


## enguarde22

> In the MMW forums theyre putting their faith in the sentence At least these Big Books having their orders cancelled will be resolicited from the article. But to me the whole article is kind of ambiguously phrased.


I believe the cancellation notice that retailers received said that the books would be resolicited, it wasn't just a rumor. Comiclist releases the cancellations and updates every Sunday and we can see the exact text from Diamond then.

----------


## SJNeal

While I did plan on picking up the _Absolute Swamp Thing_, I'd really rather see three reasonably priced Deluxe Editions at $50 each ($25 w/ DCBS pre-order  :Stick Out Tongue: ).

----------


## Seeker

> Teen Titans nooooooooo


I'm with you. I have the first 3 and was planning to pick that up.

----------


## Balakin

I just don't understand why DC doesn't come out with some press statement about these. They cancelled batman the damned #3 as well not just collected editions, people don't know what's going on and starting rumors.

----------


## mooch

> They cancelled batman the damned #3 as well not just collected editions


It was just pushed back a couple months i think.

----------


## My Two Cents

Too me the continuing soliciting and than cancelling books a few months later by D C with no explanations is a smack in the face to all there costumers.
I can guess with so many shops closing and most of there books released over the past few years are sill available, which is making the smaller selling
market more weary of taking on extra copies. But to continue soliciting new books every last week and than a few weeks later cancel many books they
solicited a few months earlier makes me feel as if they see me (a typical costumer) as someone who is not worthy of an answer.
What is next? Bronze Age Batgirl Omnibus vol.2?  Brian Azzarello Wonder Woman Omnibus? Bronze Age Justice League Of America Omnibus vol.3?
and just what large hard cover books do they have set up to solicit in a few weeks?

----------


## Author

> Weird. An oversized hardcover edition of Alan Moore's Swamp Thing run is pretty much the most wanted Absolute/Omnibus book there is.
> If they're canceling the Absolute for this, they must be canceling that whole line. Hopefully we'll just get the whole run in one or two Omnibus books.


I fell in love with the Absolute format when I bought Year One last year.

Now DC cancel both Dark Knight Returns and Swamp Thing Absolutes.

This is so disappointing... Why do they annonce so many books if they are not sure of actually releasing them?

----------


## dishpan

> Personally I have avoided getting the Adam's TPB & Omnibus simply because he went back and redid all the artwork (with the only recent release of his original art being the Batman: The Brave & The Bold Omnibus 1)


What is this referencing? I am out of the loop. Thanks

----------


## cmcok68

> I fell in love with the Absolute format when I bought Year One last year.
> 
> Now DC cancel both Dark Knight Returns and Swamp Thing Absolutes.
> 
> This is so disappointing... Why do they annonce so many books if they are not sure of actually releasing them?


Yea, this really is disappointing. I have been specifically waiting for both an Absolute Dark Knight reprint and the Absolute Alan Moore Swamp Thing for years....

God damn it DC....

----------


## FreakyFraser

> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/02...ans-omnibus-4/


This would so suck if Absolute Swamp Thing is cancelled. Over the holidays I pre-ordered through Amazon for almost half price (Not worried I'll lose the money......worried I'll lose the sweet deal when and if it gets resolicited)

----------


## bob fett

For me it's,I'll believe it when I see it as far as DC solicits go.

----------


## Vilynne

I was really excited about the Absolute. Hopefully its just being delayed to add more content. Or maybe just to coincide with the release of the new ST show on the DC network.

----------


## slop101

Hopefully it's something like they recently found original art to use for the Absolute instead of scans - the HCs of Swamp Thing did not look good.

----------


## My Two Cents

I believe there is something bigger going on at D C Comics.
and we as fans and collectors will just have to wait and see
what that is.
I do feel the huge over size books and omnibuses pricing 
over $100 dollars have not been moving like they once did,
and perhaps D C will start focusing on books
like this weeks Phil Jimenez Wonder Woman Omnibus 
that is retailing for just $75 dollars and can be got for
under $40 and is already sitting in second place on IST hot ten list

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Charliemouse

I really hope this is the case.

The $75 books only end up being around 30 pound over here in the UK, which for me makes them a real bargain, and also the size of the actual book, makes reading them a far easier and more enjoyable.

----------


## RickyMeister

Looks like we are getting an injustice omnibus collecting the first three years in vol 1. Looks like i will have to sell the recent deluxe edition.

----------


## LordJulius

- Injustice Omnibus vol. 1
- a re-solicited Absolute Swamp Thing vol. 1
- GA Wonder Woman Omnibus vol. 4

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/02...ight-on-earth/

----------


## Captain Craig

Golden Age Wonder Woman vol. 4 for a 11.6.19 release, yes, yes, YES!!! Her GA years was mapped out at 7 volumes by some, this volume puts it at the mid point!
Still waiting on that Golden Age Green Arrow vol. 2 (mapped at 3 volumes) and Aquaman GA vol.1 to happen!!

----------


## awayne83

> Looks like we are getting an injustice omnibus collecting the first three years in vol 1. Looks like i will have to sell the recent deluxe edition.


This pisses me off. I just bought this last month. Why even start a deluxe line?

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## My Two Cents

Nice to see another Wonder Woman Golden Age Omnibus.

----------


## Seeker

I just picked up the WW GA Vol. 3. Glad to see its continuing. DC has made me nervous as of late.

----------


## Dr Hank

> I believe there is something bigger going on at D C Comics.
> and we as fans and collectors will just have to wait and see
> what that is.
> I do feel the huge over size books and omnibuses pricing 
> over $100 dollars have not been moving like they once did,
> and perhaps D C will start focusing on books
> like this weeks Phil Jimenez Wonder Woman Omnibus 
> that is retailing for just $75 dollars and can be got for
> under $40 and is already sitting in second place on IST hot ten list


You talked me into it.  :Smile:  I ordered this for $37.50 and the V For Vendetta 30th Deluxe for $25, probably won't see prices better than those again.

----------


## Balakin

> I just picked up the WW GA Vol. 3. Glad to see its continuing. DC has made me nervous as of late.


did they cancel any of the GA omnibuses? I can't remember any of them being axed, seems like that's the only line still safe.

----------


## slop101

> Is it worth getting that WW Omnibus? I've never owned a solo run of hers tbh, it seems very good value for 40 dollars.


Yes, absolutely! 
Jimenez's run on WW is pretty great (good stories and wonderfully detailed art, perfect for an oversized hardcover), and only second to George Perez's run where he did the art.

----------


## My Two Cents

> You talked me into it.  I ordered this for $37.50 and the V For Vendetta 30th Deluxe for $25, probably won't see prices better than those again.


Wow............... I ordered the book because I am a big fan of Batman, Superman, and Wonder Woman.
If I was going to be suggestion a Wonder Woman Omnibus, It would be the up coming Brian Azzarello and Cliff Chiang Wonder Woman Omnibus.
and for sure I highly recommend the Jason Aaron Star Wars Omnibus coming out next week.

----------


## Antari

I have a question about incoming BATMAN: DAMNED HC. Is it prestige format or just a regular HC?

----------


## ER Prest

> I have a question about incoming BATMAN: DAMNED HC. Is it prestige format or just a regular HC?


Dimensions make it seem oversized

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

The cover for *Batman and Superman in World's Finest: The Silver Age Omnibus Volume 2* has appeared on amazon:

----------


## Author

The new edition of Absolute Dark Knight is still listed on DC website : https://www.dccomics.com/graphic-nov...ht-new-edition

Hope it means it's not cancelled...

----------


## Brian

> The new edition of Absolute Dark Knight is still listed on DC website : https://www.dccomics.com/graphic-nov...ht-new-edition
> 
> Hope it means it's not cancelled...


It's definitely cancelled I'm afraid. DC sent a product update out to retailers, which Comic List reposted a week or two ago. 

It doesn't help that DC aren't great at updating their website. For example, they still have the third GL: Kyle Rayner book on their site even though it's cancelled and it's intended publication date has passed.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*DETECTIVE COMICS #1000 DELUXE EDITION OHC*

written by PETER J. TOMASI, BRIAN MICHAEL BENDIS, TOM KING, PAUL DINI,
WARREN ELLIS, GEOFF JOHNS, DENNIS ONEIL, CHRISTOPHER PRIEST, KEVIN SMITH, SCOTT SNYDER, JAMES TYNION IV, ROBERT VENDITTI and others
art by DOUG MAHNKE, NEAL ADAMS, GREG CAPULLO, TONY S. DANIEL, STEVE  EPTING, KELLEY JONES, JIM LEE, ALEX MALEEV, DUSTIN NGUYEN, JOELLE JONES, ALVARO MARTINEZ, STEVEN SEGOVIA and others
cover by JIM LEE and SCOTT WILLIAMS
The amazing 1000th issue of DETECTIVE COMICS is collected in this new Deluxe Edition hardcover, including a new story written by Robert Venditti with art by Steven Segovia!
This amazing collection is stacked with an unbelievable lineup of talent that will take you on a journey through Batmans past, present and future...plus a sensational epilogue that features the first-ever DC Universe appearance of the deadly Arkham Knight! But who is under the mask? And why do they want Batman dead? The incredible future of Batman adventures begins here!
ON SALE 06.12.19
$19.99 US | 168 PAGES
FC | 7.0625 x 10.875

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*INJUSTICE: GODS AMONG US OMNIBUS VOL. 1* 

written by TOM TAYLOR and BRIAN BUCCELLATO
art by BRUNO REDONDO, MIKE S. MILLER, JHEREMY RAAPACK and others
cover by BRUNO REDONDO
The best-selling comics series based on the video game franchise are collected in a massive omnibus edition including Injustice: Gods Among Us #1-12, Injustice: Gods Among Us Annual #1, Injustice: Gods Among Us: Year Two #1-12, Injustice: Gods Among Us: Year Two Annual #1, Injustice: Gods Among Us: Year Three #1-12 and Injustice: Gods Among Us: Year Three Annual #1.
ON SALE 11.13.19
$125.00 US | 1,104 PAGES
FC | 7.0625 x 10.875

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*ABSOLUTE SWAMP THING BY ALAN MOORE VOL. 1 HC*

Written by ALAN MOORE
Art by STEPHEN BISSETTE, JOHN TOTLEBEN, SHAWN McMANUS, DAN DAY, RICK VEITCH, ALFREDO ALCALA and others
Cover by STEPHEN BISSETTE and JOHN TOTLEBEN
Alan Moores legendary run of Swamp Thing tales is collected in Absolute format at last, completely recolored for this new edition! This first of three volumes includes Moores first Swamp Thing story, issue #20s Loose Ends, a prelude to his haunting origin story, The Anatomy Lesson, which reshapes Swamp Things mythology with terrifying revelations. Collects Saga Of The Swamp Thing #20-34 and Swamp Thing Annual #2.
RESOLICIT | ON SALE 10.16.19
$99.99 US | 448 PAGES | 8.25 x 12.5
FC | MATURE READERS
ISBN: 978-1-4012-8493-0
This title is resolicited. All previous orders are cancelled.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*WONDER WOMAN: THE GOLDEN AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 4* 

Written by WILLIAM MOULTON MARSTON
Art by H.G. PETER
Cover by MICHAEL CHO
In these tales from the late 1940s, Wonder Woman travels back to the 19th century to save a tribe of Incan women, helps a boxer whos accused of murder, breaks up a ring of counterfeiters and more! Plus, Wonder Woman and the Holliday Girls accidentally land on Mercury and must find a way home. Collects Sensation Comics #70-89, Wonder Woman #26-34 and Comic Cavalcade #23-29.
ON SALE 11.06.19
$125.00 US | 816 PAGES
FC | 7.0625 x 10.875

----------


## SJNeal

At first glance it doesn't appear that the contents of the Absolute Swamp Thing changed... Strange that they cancelled/resolicited so soon.

----------


## slop101

> At first glance it doesn't appear that the contents of the Absolute Swamp Thing changed... Strange that they cancelled/resolicited so soon.


Maybe the recoloring took longer than they thought?

----------


## TheTemp

Quick question guys, I see on amazon there’s a Justice League of America Silver Age Omnibus Volume 2, however where is Volume 1? There’s one just labelled Justice League of America Omnibus Volume 1 with the purple cover, (here’s the link: https://www.amazon.ca/Justice-League...onnibus&sr=8-3) would that be silver age volume 1?

----------


## Avengers1986

You have to search for it on google then click on the amazon link, here is Vol 1

https://www.amazon.com/Justice-Leagu.../dp/1401268064

----------


## Seeker

> The cover for *Batman and Superman in World's Finest: The Silver Age Omnibus Volume 2* has appeared on amazon:


 Great cover! Thanks.

----------


## Balakin

> At first glance it doesn't appear that the contents of the Absolute Swamp Thing changed... Strange that they cancelled/resolicited so soon.


someone posted in the FB group that he met DiDio at a con and he said the pages weren't ready.

----------


## SJNeal

> Maybe the recoloring took longer than they thought?





> someone posted in the FB group that he met DiDio at a con and he said the pages weren't ready.


Good to know.  Glad they pushed it out a bit in order to get it right, rather than cancel it outright.

----------


## TheTemp

> You have to search for it on google then click on the amazon link, here is Vol 1
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Justice-Leagu.../dp/1401268064


That link is for the BRONZE age omnibus, Im looking for the Silver Age Volume 1! Lol

----------


## JAG2045

> Quick question guys, I see on amazon there’s a Justice League of America Silver Age Omnibus Volume 2, however where is Volume 1? There’s one just labelled Justice League of America Omnibus Volume 1 with the purple cover, (here’s the link: https://www.amazon.ca/Justice-League...onnibus&sr=8-3) would that be silver age volume 1?






> That link is for the BRONZE age omnibus, I’m looking for the Silver Age Volume 1! Lol


Thi is the Silver Age JLA 1 omnibus https://www.amazon.co.uk/Justice-Lea...87Q8BE1BZ4ZA2W

Just an FYI that there is a good chance that DC will reissue Silver Age JLA 1 with a new dust jacket to match the other "___ Age omnis" which they have already done with both SA Flash 1 & SA Green Lantern 1

----------


## AJpyro

How would you guys rate Warren Ellis Transmetropolitan?

----------


## slop101

> How would you guys rate Warren Ellis Transmetropolitan?


Good book, worth a read (not at absolute-format prices), not Ellis' best work (but far from his worst). 
Starts strong, flabby middle, gets better than sorta peters out at the end.

----------


## mhanna885

Any word on the next Flash Silver Omnibus? Or are they going to call the next one Bronze?

----------


## TheTemp

> Thi is the Silver Age JLA 1 omnibus https://www.amazon.co.uk/Justice-Lea...87Q8BE1BZ4ZA2W
> 
> Just an FYI that there is a good chance that DC will reissue Silver Age JLA 1 with a new dust jacket to match the other "___ Age omnis" which they have already done with both SA Flash 1 & SA Green Lantern 1


Thanks for the help! I had a feeling that was Silver Age Volume 1, but found it weird that it wasn’t labelled as such.

----------


## Stinky

> Any word on the next Flash Silver Omnibus? Or are they going to call the next one Bronze?


Curious about this as well.  The next GL would be the O'Neil/Adams run right?  Not sure if that would be Silver or Bronze though.

----------


## slop101

Got the *Wonder Woman by Phil Jimenez Omnibus* yesterday, and it's an absolutely _beautiful_ tome!

Jimenez writes the whole thing, and does his wonderfully detailed art for about 2/3 of the book, and the fill-in artists are no slouch either. The omni has nice thick pages, shiny/matte hybrid paper, some decent extras. A great looking wrap-around cover under the dust-jacket, with a nice collage of character from the book in it. Great binding, etc.

Definitely one of the best omnis put out by DC. _HIGHLY_ recommended!

----------


## Vilynne

> Got the *Wonder Woman by Phil Jimenez Omnibus* yesterday, and it's an absolutely _beautiful_ tome!
> 
> Jimenez writes the whole thing, and does his wonderfully detailed art for about 2/3 of the book, and the fill-in artists are no slouch either. The omni has nice thick pages, shiny/matte hybrid paper, some decent extras. A great looking wrap-around cover under the dust-jacket, with a nice collage of character from the book in it. Great binding, etc.
> 
> Definitely one of the best omnis put out by DC. _HIGHLY_ recommended!


Definitely picking this up. Gotta get V.3 of the Perez run as well. Umph, my wallet. I'll probably buckle and get that Azzerello omni as well, but I need to figure out how to get rid of my tpbs.

----------


## Author

> Got the *Wonder Woman by Phil Jimenez Omnibus* yesterday, and it's an absolutely _beautiful_ tome!
> 
> Jimenez writes the whole thing, and does his wonderfully detailed art for about 2/3 of the book, and the fill-in artists are no slouch either. The omni has nice thick pages, shiny/matte hybrid paper, some decent extras. A great looking wrap-around cover under the dust-jacket, with a nice collage of character from the book in it. Great binding, etc.
> 
> Definitely one of the best omnis put out by DC. _HIGHLY_ recommended!


Thanks for your feedback.

Does it require any prior knowledge? I currently only have the first Perez omnibus.

----------


## slop101

> Thanks for your feedback.
> 
> Does it require any prior knowledge? I currently only have the first Perez omnibus.


Nah, the one you have is plenty.

----------


## MagpieMad

I've been hunting for Fables in deluxe format for a couple of months, having picked up about half already. I've just noticed that volume 4 has shot up in price recently and may even have become OOP. Do these deluxe's get reissued? I'm guessing the answer is no, but I live in hope. I really don't want to have to pay four or five times the price of the other volumes if I don't have to!

----------


## My Two Cents

Instocktrades as it for $17.39  
Not sure if D C will ever get around to re-issuing the series in deluxe or even get to an Omnibus vol.1

----------


## mooch

> I've been hunting for Fables in deluxe format for a couple of months, having picked up about half already. I've just noticed that volume 4 has shot up in price recently and may even have become OOP. Do these deluxe's get reissued? I'm guessing the answer is no, but I live in hope. I really don't want to have to pay four or five times the price of the other volumes if I don't have to!


Pretty sure the earlier volumes have been reprinted a bunch of times.

----------


## titansupes

So apparently there's going to be a reduction in collected editions going forward...?  :Frown:

----------


## bob.schoonover

> So apparently there's going to be a reduction in collected editions going forward...?


With no other details than that, it's kind of ambiguous what will happen.  If I had to guess, I'd say it either means we'll lose a lot of the '90s-'00s collection material (which was mostly wrapping up/finished anyway - Nightwing's Dixon run is over as is Rucka's WW run and Johns' Wally Flash run; Robin, Batgirl, Kyle Rayner have all stopped coming out; Waid's Flash run is at a natural stopping point) OR we'll just see little reductions everywhere (poorly selling books stop getting trades at a certain point; only big name characters get complete collections; etc)

----------


## Vilynne

> So apparently there's going to be a reduction in collected editions going forward...?


Where did you see/read that?

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Where did you see/read that?


https://twitter.com/RyanHigginsRyan/...54255238914049

Third item in this thread

----------


## mooch

> Pretty sure the earlier volumes have been reprinted a bunch of times.


Update to this, I checked my vol 4 and it is the third printing.

----------


## awayne83

> Update to this, I checked my vol 4 and it is the third printing.


It's possible we don't get any more printing now that the series has been completed in deluxe format. Most of those reprints came either while the series was still being published and/or collected, so it would make more sense to keep the earlier volumes in print in the meantime. Now though, it may not be a priority, especially if the rumored cutbacks are true

----------


## My Two Cents

I hope they plan on continuing with the Geoff Johns Green Lantern trades.
I plan on getting vol.1 this week and vol.2 (if it comes out) should contain a big
chunk of the regular series .

----------


## Vilynne

> https://twitter.com/RyanHigginsRyan/...54255238914049
> 
> Third item in this thread


Wow, thanks for that link. That was a real interesting read.

----------


## MagpieMad

Thanks a lot to those who responded and gave me advice. I got sent a link and managed to pick it up at retail.

----------


## JAG2045

Contents of this weeks releases:


Batman: Shadow of the Bat vol 4

Contains SOTB 32-42_ (note the back cover indicates it also contains 43 but no this incorrect!)_
No extras


Green Lantern by Geoff Johns vol 1
Green Lantern Rebirth 1-6 (including the short preview story from Wizard magazine)
Green Lantern Secret Files & Origins 2005
Green Lantern Corps Recharge 1-5
Green Lantern (2005 series) 1-3

Extras
Green Lantern Rebirth 1 variant Cover
Green Lantern Rebirth collected edition cover
Green Lantern Issue 1 variant cover
Green Lantern Rebirth 3 unused cover inks
Green Lantern action figure turnaround sheet model

----------


## AJpyro

Not sure how to feel about Johns GL run being recollected again.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

That Missing Page From the Wonder Woman By Phil Jimenez Omnibus:

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/02...menez-omnibus/

----------


## Brian

> That Missing Page From the Wonder Woman By Phil Jimenez Omnibus:
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/02...menez-omnibus/


Well, that's one way to reduce collected editions  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## SJNeal

> That Missing Page From the Wonder Woman By Phil Jimenez Omnibus:
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/02...menez-omnibus/


God forbid DC gets its shit together...

----------


## CrazyOldHermit

> Not sure how to feel about Johns GL run being recollected again.


I'm only interested if they collect his whole era, with GLC interwoven.

If it's just GL, hard pass.

----------


## Dr Hank

So there's a page missing in the new WW omni? Will they send me the page to glue in myself?  :Wink: 

(Sorry didn't click the link, that site sucks down my data.)

----------


## copywrite

DC should just shut down its collected editions department and completely retool it. They get nothing correct.

----------


## Lirica

I saw somewhere that Justice League: Zero Hour was cancelled and I've seen on here that Edelweiss is the place to check. Sure enough it is. I think it's a new cancellation? Feel free to tell me if I was just out of the loop.
Anyway, while I was there I decided to see if anything else had been canceled in the summer catalogue, here's the list:

All-Star Batman & Robin, the Boy Wonder (DC Black Label Edition)
Batman: The Dark Knight Strikes Again (DC Black Label Edition)
Batman: The Dark Knight: The Master Race (DC Black Label Edition)
Batman: The Black Glove Saga (DC Essential Edition)
Justice League: Zero Hour
Batman: The Long Halloween (DC Modern Classics)
JLA: Tower of Babel (DC Essential Edition)
Infinite Crisis (DC Essential Edition)
JLA: Year One (New Edition)
Shazam by Geoff Johns & Gary Frank Deluxe Edition
Aquaman by Peter David Book Three
Absolute Dark Knight (New Edition)
Batman: The Endgame Saga (DC Essential Edition)
Flash/Impulse: Runs in the Family
The Joker: Lovers and Madmen
Electric Warriors
Border Town Vol. 1


I think Absolute Dark Knight (New Edition) was already known and obviously Border Town. I haven't seen the others mentioned here, though.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> I saw somewhere that Justice League: Zero Hour was cancelled and I've seen on here that Edelweiss is the place to check. Sure enough it is. I think it's a new cancellation? Feel free to tell me if I was just out of the loop.
> Anyway, while I was there I decided to see if anything else had been canceled in the summer catalogue, here's the list:
> 
> All-Star Batman & Robin, the Boy Wonder (DC Black Label Edition)
> Batman: The Dark Knight Strikes Again (DC Black Label Edition)
> Batman: The Dark Knight: The Master Race (DC Black Label Edition)
> Batman: The Black Glove Saga (DC Essential Edition)
> Justice League: Zero Hour
> Batman: The Long Halloween (DC Modern Classics)
> ...


I would imagine many of the Essential Editions will get re-solicited after DC reorganizes their collections department.  Flash/Impulse, Aquaman v3, JL: ZH, and JLA: Y1 all fall into my theory that 15-30 year old material will be the major thing being cut as DC winnows down their collections portfolio.  Which is a massive shame (although it seemed likely to happen given how every one of those collections except Nightwing stopped getting released, presumably for sales reasons).

----------


## MagpieMad

Just heard that DC have resolicited Teen Titans omnibus 4  :Smile: 

https://youtu.be/DmVP9GmXQI0?t=111

I checked edelweiss and they have it scheduled for November.

----------


## awayne83

> Just heard that DC have resolicited Teen Titans omnibus 4 
> 
> https://youtu.be/DmVP9GmXQI0?t=111
> 
> I checked edelweiss and they have it scheduled for November.


I believe that was there plan all along, along with absolute swamp thing. Their releases were just being pushed back, not canceled all together

----------


## SJNeal

I'm super not happy about PAD's _Aquaman Book Three_ getting the axe!  :Mad:  Hopefully it pops up again later.

Also bummed about _Justice League: Zero Hour_, even though there were only about 5 of us who were going to buy it...  :Wink:

----------


## MagpieMad

> I believe that was there plan all along, along with absolute swamp thing. Their releases were just being pushed back, not canceled all together


Thanks, I didn't realise the resolicit was guaranteed. From what I'd heard people were suspecting it would be resolicited, but weren't 100% certain.

----------


## bob.schoonover

Doing some Amazon fishing and found a few interesting things (besides next volumes in ongoing collections):

$500 Crisis Box Set:
https://smile.amazon.com/Crisis-Box-...dp/1401295177/

Stargirl by Geoff Johns:
https://smile.amazon.com/Stargirl-Ge.../dp/1401297129

Batwoman by Haden Blackman and JH Williams:
https://smile.amazon.com/Batwoman-Ha...dp/1401298141/


Gotham Knights v1:
https://smile.amazon.com/Batman-Knig.../dp/1401294073

Orion by Simonson v2:
https://smile.amazon.com/Orion-Book-...dp/1401297137/

----------


## SJNeal

> Doing some Amazon fishing and found a few interesting things (besides next volumes in ongoing collections):
> 
> $500 Crisis Box Set:
> https://smile.amazon.com/Crisis-Box-...dp/1401295177/
> 
> Stargirl by Geoff Johns:
> https://smile.amazon.com/Stargirl-Ge.../dp/1401297129
> 
> Batwoman by Haden Blackman and JH Williams:
> ...


The only one I'm really worried about actually seeing print is Simonson's_ Orion_, which will suck because I loved volume 1 (after skipping the omni like a fool!).

----------


## bob.schoonover

> The only one I'm really worried about actually seeing print is Simonson's_ Orion_, which will suck because I loved volume 1 (after skipping the omni like a fool!).


Given how half of the recent omnibus releases by DC are missing or transposing pages, skipping seems so less foolish . . . 

I'm super curious what they're going to do to Crisis to make it worth $500.  There are a bunch of things they could do that would be incredibly enticing

----------


## My Two Cents

Probably will get the Geoff John Stargirl trade

----------


## awayne83

> Thanks, I didn't realise the resolicit was guaranteed. From what I'd heard people were suspecting it would be resolicited, but weren't 100% certain.


No you're right. Nothing is ever certain with DC lol

----------


## Author

Any idea what the Crisis boxset will include?

Also, DC cancelled Batman Shaman too...

----------


## Brian

> I saw somewhere that Justice League: Zero Hour was cancelled and I've seen on here that Edelweiss is the place to check. Sure enough it is. I think it's a new cancellation? Feel free to tell me if I was just out of the loop.
> Anyway, while I was there I decided to see if anything else had been canceled in the summer catalogue, here's the list:
> 
> All-Star Batman & Robin, the Boy Wonder (DC Black Label Edition)
> Batman: The Dark Knight Strikes Again (DC Black Label Edition)
> Batman: The Dark Knight: The Master Race (DC Black Label Edition)
> Batman: The Black Glove Saga (DC Essential Edition)
> Justice League: Zero Hour
> Batman: The Long Halloween (DC Modern Classics)
> ...


Some of the Essential and Black Label books are still in print as regular editions, so there's no big loss there. The Black Glove saga book surprises me, considering they literally just solicited it and wouldn't have initial orders in yet, never mind final orders. But I think the Batman & Son fat trade is still in print, so that covers most of those contents anyway.

Aquaman by Peter David is disappointing, and leaves yet another series orphaned on my shelf. Maybe they should all form a team with Cassandra Cain...

Odd to see another Modern Classics book cancelled as well. That line was supposed to kick off last November, but nothing's been released yet. Watchmen is due out in a few weeks, and is probably safe, but the next book after that is All-Star Superman in October. And that just had a Black Label edition released, so who knows if it will actually see print.

All in all, you really have to wonder if DC knows what it's doing with its collected editions.

----------


## shaboo

> Any idea what the Crisis boxset will include?
> 
> Also, DC cancelled Batman Shaman too...


What a shame  :Frown:  This should've been the start of reprinting the complete LotDK series in paperbacks. We have paperbacks for post-crisis Batman and Detective Comics and for Shadow of the Bat, so when will we see LotDK?

----------


## shaboo

> Any idea what the Crisis boxset will include?


The Deluxe Editions of COIE and both Companion releases? That would be 1500 pages.

----------


## Author

> The Deluxe Editions of COIE and both Companion releases? That would be 1500 pages.


A 500$ boxset could be up to 5000 pages, like the Infinity Gauntlet one for example.

Maybe Crisis on Infinite Earths, Infinite Crisis and Final Crisis?

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Any idea what the Crisis boxset will include?
> 
> Also, DC cancelled Batman Shaman too...


The only thing that could get me to buy it would be if it had all 7 Crises in lovely OHC (COIE, ZH, IC, FC, Convergence, Flashpoint, Metal) with tons and tons of extras.

----------


## Judge Dredd

> The only thing that could get me to buy it would be if it had all 7 Crises in lovely OHC (COIE, ZH, IC, FC, Convergence, Flashpoint, Metal) with tons and tons of extras.


Wrong number Batman claims 11 Crisis and Superman says it is actually 12

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Wrong number Batman claims 11 Crisis and Superman says it is actually 12


https://www.cbr.com/dc-multiverse-continuity-crisis/

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

DC's January 2019 sales for new Omnibuses/Absolutes:

89.	House of Mystery: The Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 1 - 893
99.	Absolute Flashpoint HC - 810

----------


## Captain Craig

That House of Mystery Omni is a solid number! 
I really thought it might sell around half that, 500 units in a best case scenario.

----------


## Vilynne

> Some of the Essential and Black Label books are still in print as regular editions, so there's no big loss there. The Black Glove saga book surprises me, considering they literally just solicited it and wouldn't have initial orders in yet, never mind final orders. But I think the Batman & Son fat trade is still in print, so that covers most of those contents anyway.
> 
> Aquaman by Peter David is disappointing, and leaves yet another series orphaned on my shelf. Maybe they should all form a team with Cassandra Cain...
> 
> Odd to see another Modern Classics book cancelled as well. That line was supposed to kick off last November, but nothing's been released yet. Watchmen is due out in a few weeks, and is probably safe, but the next book after that is All-Star Superman in October. And that just had a Black Label edition released, so who knows if it will actually see print.
> 
> All in all, you really have to wonder if DC knows what it's doing with its collected editions.


PAD's Aquaman deserved better, like so many others. Tbis really bums me out.

----------


## Brian

> PAD's Aquaman deserved better, like so many others. Tbis really bums me out.


With Aquaman being DC's highest grossing movie, you'd think they'd want to have plenty of trades on offer.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> PAD's Aquaman deserved better, like so many others. Tbis really bums me out.





> With Aquaman being DC's highest grossing movie, you'd think they'd want to have plenty of trades on offer.


Yes, I find the PAD Aquaman cancellation very strange. We should be seeing a lot more Aquaman material being published due to the film's success and the eventual sequel.

----------


## Vilynne

> Yes, I find the PAD Aquaman cancellation very strange. We should be seeing a lot more Aquaman material being published due to the film's success and the eventual sequel.


We got a ton of amazing Wonder Woman trades after the film, and still going strong! Why does Aquaman not translate? Especially because well, Mamoa's Aquaman (at least in appearance) is based on PAD's run!

----------


## doolittle

I'm to the point where I'm going to have an entire shelf of abandoned DC trade lines.  PAD Aquaman, Azrael, Ostrander's Spectre...

----------


## doolittle

> I'm super not happy about PAD's _Aquaman Book Three_ getting the axe!  Hopefully it pops up again later.
> 
> Also bummed about _Justice League: Zero Hour_, even though there were only about 5 of us who were going to buy it...


Dang it.  I'm one of those idiots that was excited about that omni, even though I just bought the HC a few months ago.

----------


## Lake Nowhere

All these cancellations are really disappointing,  but I have to imagine many will be resolicited, especially the Essential line.  I have much less hope for most of the 90's material that I love so much.  I assume that a lot of other volumes will not be continuing, like Superman Blue (and further installments of omnibuses after Exile), Superman Adventures, Batman and Robin Adventures, Kesel and Grummet's Superboy, and so on...

----------


## Brian

> All these cancellations are really disappointing,  but I have to imagine many will be resolicited, especially the Essential line.  I have much less hope for most of the 90's material that I love so much.  I assume that a lot of other volumes will not be continuing, like Superman Blue (and further installments of omnibuses after Exile), Superman Adventures, Batman and Robin Adventures, Kesel and Grummet's Superboy, and so on...


Fingers crossed the last WW/Rucka paperback collection will see the light of day!

----------


## Hilden B. Lade

Some of those cancellations seem to still be up for pre-order on sites like Amazon, though I believe they've just haven't gotten around to updating their info since after all Edelweiss is claiming cancellation and I can't find any mention of many of those trades on DC's official website when searching for them.

----------


## Clark_Kent

> Wrong number Batman claims 11 Crisis and Superman says it is actually 12


Batman mentioned that in reference to how many times they have saved the universe, not how many times there has been a Crisis. Semantics perhaps, but still a distinction.

----------


## Brian

> Some of those cancellations seem to still be up for pre-order on sites like Amazon, though I believe they've just haven't gotten around to updating their info since after all Edelweiss is claiming cancellation and* I can't find any mention of many of those trades on DC's official website when searching for them*.


DC only lists trades on their website after they are solicited to comic shops and some of these books haven't even made it that far. Any paperbacks due for release after June probably aren't on the website yet. 

That said, DC's website isn't a reliable source anyway. Books that have been solicited and cancelled before publication are still showing up on the site. (Waves at GL: Kyle Rayner Volume 3). I generally use the Extended Forecast on comiclist.com to see what's coming up, cancelled, etc.

----------


## Lirica

> Also bummed about _Justice League: Zero Hour_, even though there were only about 5 of us who were going to buy it...


Yup, definitely one of those 5. Some of the contents from that book weren't going to be in the ZH omni that (hopefully) will come out, so I was looking forward to it.

----------


## NeathBlue

> Any idea what the Crisis boxset will include?
> 
> Also, DC cancelled Batman Shaman too...


The Crisis box set is currently discounted to $350 on amazon.com... but still doesnt give any details whats in it.

----------


## shaboo

> That said, DC's website isn't a reliable source anyway. Books that have been solicited and cancelled before publication are still showing up on the site. (Waves at GL: Kyle Rayner Volume 3). I generally use the Extended Forecast on comiclist.com to see what's coming up, cancelled, etc.


So Hush Omnibus and New Teen Titans Omnibus Vol. 4 are cancelled, too. Very disappointing  :Frown:

----------


## Brian

> So Hush Omnibus and New Teen Titans Omnibus Vol. 4 are cancelled, too. Very disappointing


NTT Vol 4 is due to be resolicited though, so that's something.

----------


## Dr Hank

Anyone picking up *Promethea* Deluxe HC tomorrow? I'm a big Alan Moore fan but never read this - worth it?

----------


## Tony

I couldn't get through Promethea found it a bit boring honestly.  I love Alan Moore in general though, so maybe it was just not for me on this one.  I hate to vote against his work since he's done so much I loved.

----------


## awayne83

Probably gonna wait until at least a v2 is solicited. Dont wanna turn around and find an omni being released like with Injustice.

----------


## Brian

> Probably gonna wait until at least a v2 is solicited. Dont wanna turn around and find an omni being released like with Injustice.


Or that there is no Volume 2, like with Unwritten.

----------


## ER Prest

> Or that there is no Volume 2, like with Unwritten.


Hmm, I mean, it is Alan Moore. DC likes to milk everything it can from him. 

I'm surprised we never saw an Absolute Tom Strong

Also, Promethea is really really good, if only got JHW3's art. I have the absolutes, otherwise I would pick these up

----------


## Chrisko

Forgive me if this has already been asked, but is the Aquaman Omnibus by Johns already sold out? It just came out and I cant find it anywhere?

----------


## Balakin

> Forgive me if this has already been asked, but is the Aquaman Omnibus by Johns already sold out? It just came out and I can’t find it anywhere?


someone just posted it over in the Omnibus collector's FB group that DC announced a reprint for April.

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Dr Hank

Thanks for the feedback on Promethea, seems to be split so far. I'm a little worried about them not doing another volume either, but the price is reasonable at least.

Of course I don't know if I want to spend $50 this week for free shipping, I might wait until the new LoEG omni comes out to grab it, that's the next thing on my upcoming buy list.

----------


## koonfasa

Promethea is my fav. I upgraded to Absolutes from the trade, and may consider the OHC's which I like more. I keep thinking should have picked up the Tom Strong OHC's, but I'm trying not to upgrade too much.

Aquaman is sold out already?!! wow. I wonder how long that Masters of the Universe one will hang around.

----------


## ChrisG

> Promethea is my fav. I upgraded to Absolutes from the trade, and may consider the OHC's which I like more. I keep thinking should have picked up the Tom Strong OHC's, but I'm trying not to upgrade too much.
> 
> Aquaman is sold out already?!! wow. I wonder how long that Masters of the Universe one will hang around.


shows how unprepared DC has been regarding Aquaman, they should have anticipated that the movie would have generated interest.

----------


## RamblingMan

> I always feel a little out of the loop with this stuff, are DC discontinuing the deluxe line?
> Looking at the hardcovers coming out, after the Rebirth vol. 4's, they seem to still be double length hardcovers, just not OHC's.


I have no idea how this is working out.  Batman Rebirth Deluxe 4 ends with Batman 57.  So It appears as it currently stands I will have to go from Vol 4 Deluxe which ends at 57 than switch to Batman TP Vol 9 which give me batman 58-60 than vol 10 HC (which is missing 64/65).   
It would have been nice if they could have at least finished out an authors run in deluxe than switched formats.

I have been collecting the Batman/Superman/Flash deluxe lines.   With the switch the standard size HC (it seems), and no trades, I will just stop buying the DC stuff.  I will either wait for an omnibus line or wait for cheaper trades to finish off any current run I was reading.  I have no desire to collect more expensive versions of trades.  I bought 2 hardcovers for Snyders run and it felt pointless if the page size was the same as the available trades.

----------


## slop101

Regarding Promethea - I read it back when it was released monthly then got the Absolutes.

The story, for me, is really up & down/hit or miss - it has me for a while, then it loses me completely, then it has me again, and so forth.
Though, it is better on the second read-through.
The art however, is excellent throughout, and the Absolute edition is a nice showcase for it.

----------


## Punjabi_Hitman

> I have no idea how this is working out.  Batman Rebirth Deluxe 4 ends with Batman 57.  So It appears as it currently stands I will have to go from Vol 4 Deluxe which ends at 57 than switch to Batman TP Vol 9 which give me batman 58-60 than vol 10 HC (which is missing 64/65).   
> It would have been nice if they could have at least finished out an authors run in deluxe than switched formats.
> 
> I have been collecting the Batman/Superman/Flash deluxe lines.   With the switch the standard size HC (it seems), and no trades, I will just stop buying the DC stuff.  I will either wait for an omnibus line or wait for cheaper trades to finish off any current run I was reading.  I have no desire to collect more expensive versions of trades.  I bought 2 hardcovers for Snyders run and it felt pointless if the page size was the same as the available trades.


Where did you hear they are stopping their deluxe editions?

----------


## RamblingMan

> Where did you hear they are stopping their deluxe editions?


A combination of masterworks forum/Bleeding Cool and discussion from DC about reducing the amount of collections they put out.  It looks like DC is switching from (softcovers than deluxes) to instead releasing a slightly larger hardcover that looks to be standard trim.  You can also see this direction on Amazon.  There are no volume 5 solicited and some stop at 3 (Action comics, Flash etc).

Some titles look to be stopping the current numbering and started over.  There was an article about detective comics restarted at vol 1.

----------


## Andru

> A combination of masterworks forum/Bleeding Cool and discussion from DC about reducing the amount of collections they put out.  It looks like DC is switching from (softcovers than deluxes) to instead releasing a slightly larger hardcover that looks to be standard trim.  You can also see this direction on Amazon.  There are no volume 5 solicited and some stop at 3 (Action comics, Flash etc).
> 
> Some titles look to be stopping the current numbering and started over.  There was an article about detective comics restarted at vol 1.


In terms of the Rebirth Deluxe Editions. Don't most of them reach a natural ending point? I only have been collecting Superman, Action Comics, & Detective Comics...But I believe Superman 1-4 & Action 1-3 is the entire run before Bendis takes over. And Detective 1-4 is Tynion's entire run.

I could be totally wrong though!

----------


## MagpieMad

Has it been explained why Sandman omnibus 3 is so expensive? Everywhere I check says it's only 328 pages, but it's the same price as the recent He-Man omnibus which had over 1,500 pages.

----------


## RamblingMan

> In terms of the Rebirth Deluxe Editions. Don't most of them reach a natural ending point? I only have been collecting Superman, Action Comics, & Detective Comics...But I believe Superman 1-4 & Action 1-3 is the entire run before Bendis takes over. And Detective 1-4 is Tynion's entire run.
> 
> I could be totally wrong though!


I think you are right with those. Thanks for the reminder! Flash and Batman though carry on.

----------


## ShooCat

> Has it been explained why Sandman omnibus 3 is so expensive? Everywhere I check says it's only 328 pages, but it's the same price as the recent He-Man omnibus which had over 1,500 pages.


It's 976 pages as per Amazon.

----------


## JAG2045

The contents of this weeks "Catwoman by Balent vol 2"

Catwoman 0, 14-24
Catwoman Annual 2
Showcase '95 #4 (Catwoman story)

Extras
Catwoman: The Catfile TPB cover
Afterword from Chuck Dixon (1995)

----------


## SJNeal

> The contents of this weeks "Catwoman by Balent vol 2"
> 
> Catwoman 0, 14-24
> Catwoman Annual 2
> Showcase '95 #4 (Catwoman story)
> 
> Extras
> Catwoman: The Catfile TPB cover
> Afterword from Chuck Dixon (1995)


I pre-ordered this, even though it's becoming more and more unlikely they'll finish collecting it.  Still fun memories of when Selina was at her best (imho).

And if I remember correctly, Annual #1 wasn't in the first volume.  I wonder if they skipped it for space, or because it was awful?   :Confused:   :Wink:

----------


## JAG2045

> I pre-ordered this, even though it's becoming more and more unlikely they'll finish collecting it.  Still fun memories of when Selina was at her best (imho).
> 
> And if I remember correctly, Annual #1 wasn't in the first volume.  I wonder if they skipped it for space, or because it was awful?


Yeah given DC's track record I cant see them finishing the series (of course I would be pleasantly surprised if they did manage to!)

As for annual 1 it looks like Balent had no involvement in it which would explain why it was skipped https://dc.fandom.com/wiki/Catwoman_Annual_Vol_2_1

----------


## SJNeal

> Yeah given DC's track record I cant see them finishing the series (of course I would be pleasantly surprised if they did manage to!)


Considering it would take a total... 7? 8? volumes to complete, I'm not crossing my fingers.  Although they could just stop at Devin Grayson's run; god knows the series went downhill fast when she left. 




> As for annual 1 it looks like Balent had no involvement in it which would explain why it was skipped https://dc.fandom.com/wiki/Catwoman_Annual_Vol_2_1


Ah, you're correct.  I wonder if the script was so bad Balent didn't want anything to do with it?  However his cheesecake style would've been perfect for that "were-cat of the jungle" nonsense.   :Cool:

----------


## MagpieMad

> It's 976 pages as per Amazon.


Thanks for letting me know, that makes a lot more sense! For some reason UK websites, including Amazon, have it listed at 328 pages  :Confused:

----------


## Vilynne

> In terms of the Rebirth Deluxe Editions. Don't most of them reach a natural ending point? I only have been collecting Superman, Action Comics, & Detective Comics...But I believe Superman 1-4 & Action 1-3 is the entire run before Bendis takes over. And Detective 1-4 is Tynion's entire run.
> 
> I could be totally wrong though!


Its accurate. I do recall reading something similar about DC pumping the brakes for their dlx editions. Which admittedly, although fans love them, I only pick them up if its a secure run I love/adore and will reread a couple more times.

----------


## Captain Craig

I'm of two minds about DCs pumping the breaks on the collections output.
1-I'm behind on my reads
2-I don't want this to end and orphan collections, just get them at a slower pace is acceptable.

----------


## signalman112

Cover to The Brave and The Bold Omnibus Vol 3.

B&BOmnibus3.jpg

----------


## Seeker

Nice. Glad to see this continuing and will be picking it up.

----------


## Captain Craig

> Cover to The Brave and The Bold Omnibus Vol 3.
> 
> B&BOmnibus3.jpg


A week of release purchase for me!
Will this complete B:B&tB Bronze Age?

----------


## Seeker

> A week of release purchase for me!
> Will this complete B:B&tB Bronze Age?


Yes. This goes through #200- "Final issue. Ended to make way for Batman & The Outsiders with the same creative team." I've been picking up the Batman & The Outsiders books as well. The final one is out in April.

----------


## Vilynne

> I'm of two minds about DCs pumping the breaks on the collections output.
> 1-I'm behind on my reads
> 2-I don't want this to end and orphan collections, just get them at a slower pace is acceptable.


Orphan Collections  is that what we're calling them now? :P

----------


## RickyMeister

http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781401298845

Batman by Snyder and Capullo Oct 22

----------


## Brian

> http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781401298845
> 
> Batman by Snyder and Capullo Oct 22


More info on the Crisis Box set too. Still not a complete listing though, because it says it's a 14 volume set, but only lists 11 hardcovers. Anyways:

Join the Justice League, the Justice Society, the All-Star Squadron, Infinity Inc., Superman, Green Lantern and countless other heroes as they give their all to save the DC Universe in this 14 volume box set!

Since the Justice League of America first met their Earth-2 counterparts, the Justice Society of America, the concept of a world-shaking "Crisis" has been a defining part of DC history. Now, for the first time, DC packs one incredible box set with every Crisis tale leading up to and including the industry defining CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS! This box set combines six previously existing CRISIS collected editions, printed for the first time in hardcover, with eight new CRISIS hardcover collections that spotlight the most important heroes of the 1980s CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS!

Join the Justice League, the Justice Society, the All-Star Squadron, Infinity Inc., Superman, Green Lantern and countless other heroes as they give their all to save the DC Universe!

Included in this incredible collection are: 

CRISIS ON MULTIPLE EARTHS VOL. 1 HC - Collects JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #21-22, 29-30, 37-38 and 46-47; 
CRISIS ON MULTIPLE EARTHS VOL. 2 HC - Collects JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #55-56, 64-65, 73-74 and 82-83; 
CRISIS ON MULTIPLE EARTHS VOL. 3 HC - Collects JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #91-92, 100-102, 107-108 and 113; 
CRISIS ON MULTIPLE EARTHS VOL. 4 HC - Collects JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #123-124, 135-137 and 147-148; 
CRISIS ON MULTIPLE EARTHS VOL. 5 HC - Collects JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #159-160, 171-172 and 183-185; 
CRISIS ON MULTIPLE EARTHS VOL. 6 HC - Collects JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #195-197, 207-209 and ALL-STAR SQUADRON #14-15; 
CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS HC - Collects CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS #1-12;
CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS: ALL-STAR SQUADRON HC - This new title collects ALL-STAR SQUADRON #50-60; 
CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS: GREEN LANTERN HC - This new title collects GREEN LANTERN #194-198, THE LEGION OF SUPER-HEROES #16 and 18 and THE OMEGA MEN #31 and 33; 
CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS: JUSTICE LEAGUE HC - This new title collects THE FURY OF FIRESTORM #41-42, DETECTIVE COMICS #558, WONDER WOMAN #327-329 and THE NEW TEEN TITANS #13-14; 
CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS: LEGENDS HC - This new title collects THE LOSERS SPECIAL #1, SWAMP THING #44 and 46, LEGENDS OF THE DC UNIVERSE: CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS #1, BLUE DEVIL #17-18 and AMETHYST #13

----------


## Andru

> http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781401298845
> 
> Batman by Snyder and Capullo Oct 22


Finally!!! Now lets hope it stays solicited and does not get canceled  :Big Grin:

----------


## Seeker

I'd love to see an All-Star Squadron Omnibus while they're restoring that era.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781401298845
> 
> Batman by Snyder and Capullo Oct 22


Good news. I'm glad I held back from picking up the Absolute.

----------


## My Two Cents

Now that I can (fingers and toes crossed) check off the Snyder new 52 Batman omnibus
Hopefully D C will soon follow up with a John Byrne Superman Omnibus soon

----------


## Graphic Autist

> Hopefully D C will soon follow up with a John Byrne Superman Omnibus soon


Tops on my wish-list.

----------


## ER Prest

> Now that I can (fingers and toes crossed) check off the Snyder new 52 Batman omnibus
> Hopefully D C will soon follow up with a John Byrne Superman Omnibus soon


Marvel's been pumping out the Byrne stuff a lot recently, I wonder if DC is waiting for them to exhaust their material?

----------


## My Two Cents

I am not sure why the Byrne Superman has never gotten any hard cover treatment, let alone an omnibus. 
Both Byrne Wonder Woman and original Batman And The Outsiders will be wrapping up the hard cover run
this Summer with volume 3 of each. Makes we wonder if D C will turn around and issue an omnibus for
either or maybe go the collected edition trade route.
Not sure if the Azzarello Wonder Woman omnibus is still a go, but I do know (for now) there
will be a Brian Azzarello/ Cliff Chiang Collected Edition Wonder Woman coming out this summer
and it will contain issues 1-12.

----------


## Dr Hank

Byrne Superman omnis would be massive sellers I bet, I wonder what they're waiting for too. 

In the meantime, I'm absolutely loving the Wonder Woman by George Perez omni - almost done with vol. 1.. Some of the best comic art I've seen and the writing is superb, I really look forward to the next issue. This is the first WW comics I've ever read and I can't imagine anyone else doing it better.

----------


## Brian

A few more fishes:

Animal Man by Jeff Lemire Omnibus
Superman: For Tomorrow 15th Anniversary Deluxe Edition
Justice League by Scott Snyder Deluxe Edition Vol 1
Absolute Batman: The Dark Knight: The Master Race

----------


## RamblingMan

> A few more fishes:
> 
> Animal Man by Jeff Lemire Omnibus
> Superman: For Tomorrow 15th Anniversary Deluxe Edition
> Justice League by Scott Snyder Deluxe Edition Vol 1
> Absolute Batman: The Dark Knight: The Master Race



I am in for Animal Man.  There has been recent apprehension about their collected edition department given their re-org but I have seen some good/interesting things.   Animal Man (Lemire), Wonder Woman GA 4, Doom Patrol Bronze and some of the big cancelled books have already been re-solicited (Absolute Swamp Thing, NTT 4).

----------


## Brian

> I am in for Animal Man.  There has been recent apprehension about their collected edition department given their re-org but I have seen some good/interesting things.   Animal Man (Lemire), Wonder Woman GA 4, Doom Patrol Bronze and some of the big cancelled books have already been re-solicited (Absolute Swamp Thing, NTT 4).


It's also good to see they are continuing the Deluxe format for current ongoing series. I know some people were thinking the format was killed off entirely, but it's probably a case of being very judicious in deciding what gets deluxed. 

Yes, I have now made deluxe a verb  :Big Grin:

----------


## SJNeal

> Byrne Superman omnis would be massive sellers I bet, I wonder what they're waiting for too. 
> 
> In the meantime, I'm absolutely loving the Wonder Woman by George Perez omni - almost done with vol. 1.. Some of the best comic art I've seen and the writing is superb, I really look forward to the next issue.* This is the first WW comics I've ever read and I can't imagine anyone else doing it better*.


That's pretty intuitive of you, because I've read nearly every issue of WW from 1985 and Perez is still the gold standard. 

A few have come close (Rucka, Simone, Rucka again...), but editorial always finds a way to ruin nice things.   :Wink:

----------


## Judge Dredd

So I have been out of the loop on things for a few months, do we have an updated list for omnibus and absolutes in 2019?

----------


## Brian

More cancellations, via the folks over at the MMW forums:

Titans Book 2 (from the 2008 Titans series)
Batman: The Dark Knight Vol 3 (post COIE/Year One)

I've also noticed that the Black Label reprints of the Miller Dark Knight books have been cancelled as well, but that might have been mentioned before.

----------


## ER Prest

Really glad I held out on the Lemire AM. The tpbs were coming up on mt to buy list

Also, I'd really like DK3 Master Race to be released in a single deluxe hardcover

----------


## My Two Cents

Animal Man was one of my favorite New 52 runs.
I plan on getting the omnibus 
I don't know how they plan of packaging this book 
for $100

from my calculations the omnibus would need to have
Animal Man 1-29
Animal Man annual #1-2
Swamp Thing #12-18
Swamp Thing annual #1 
Which would have to come in at roughly 900 pages

----------


## SJNeal

> More cancellations, via the folks over at the MMW forums:
> 
> Titans Book 2 (from the 2008 Titans series)
> Batman: The Dark Knight Vol 3 (post COIE/Year One)
> 
> I've also noticed that the Black Label reprints of the Miller Dark Knight books have been cancelled as well, but that might have been mentioned before.


I knew I shouldn't have bought Titans Book 1... but the Batman book is honestly a big surprise!

----------


## Vilynne

Im im for Animal Man! It was my favorite N52 run. It made me cry, it was so good. Glad to see some recognition.

----------


## Dr Hank

> That's pretty intuitive of you, because I've read nearly every issue of WW from 1985 and Perez is still the gold standard. 
> 
> A few have come close (Rucka, Simone, Rucka again...), but editorial always finds a way to ruin nice things.


Good to hear this from a long-time reader. I'm not sure why WW comics never really interested me much, but Perez' "origin" treatment just seems so fresh and unique, I'm truly blown away. I love Spidey by Lee/Ditko and Batman: Year One is probably my favorite origin story, but this run by Perez might become my favorite.

Not only is the art just incredible but his characterization of WW has her being so nice, innocent, peace-loving, almost naive, it's impossible not to love her. But she's also not dumb, so she's reallly not naive about her role in history and who she is and represents. Great stuff!

----------


## FluffySheep

I've not read any Animal Man before, but I do like Lemire and judging from what others have said, it sounds good. I'll definitely be getting it.

----------


## Andru

Was actually considering picking up the Morrison Animal Deluxe Book 1 since the omnibus seems to be out of print.

In regards to Animal Man, would Morrison & Lemire be considered the best runs? Are there other runs?

Walking into this one blind.

----------


## Rincewind

> More cancellations, via the folks over at the MMW forums:
> 
> Titans Book 2 (from the 2008 Titans series)
> Batman: The Dark Knight Vol 3 (post COIE/Year One)
> 
> I've also noticed that the Black Label reprints of the Miller Dark Knight books have been cancelled as well, but that might have been mentioned before.


At this point, over half the DC collections I pre-ordered in the past 6 months have now been cancelled.  I don't want to rag on DC, but they're the only publisher I've seen that does this.

----------


## Author

> Absolute Batman: The Dark Knight: The Master Race


Very good news! But they canceled the Absolute Dark Knight reprint...




> More cancellations, via the folks over at the MMW forums:
> 
> Batman: The Dark Knight Vol 3 (post COIE/Year One)


This is crazy, I was planning to buy the first two soon...

So disappointed with DC recently, I hope this will get re-solicated.

----------


## Stinky

It's hard to keep getting excited about a book when so many are getting canceled.  I know they are 'restructuring' but still.........

----------


## SJNeal

> Was actually considering picking up the Morrison Animal Deluxe Book 1 since the omnibus seems to be out of print.
> 
> *In regards to Animal Man, would Morrison & Lemire be considered the best runs? Are there other runs?*
> 
> Walking into this one blind.


Besides Morrison and Lemire, there are really only three other notable runs - Tom Veitch, Jamie Delano and Jerry Prosser (Peter Milligan immediately followed Morrison, but it was just a 6 issue fill-in arc).

Veitch and Delano's runs are both collected in tpb, and readily available.  The former is ok... pretty slow in parts, but with a satisfying ending.  Delano is probably my favorite; his run was dark as hell and an emotional roller coaster.  Lemire's tone borrowed heavily from Delano.  Prosser's 10 (12?) issues remain uncollected, and I don't think you'll find many people lamenting that fact.  :Wink:

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Was actually considering picking up the Morrison Animal Deluxe Book 1 since the omnibus seems to be out of print.
> 
> In regards to Animal Man, would Morrison & Lemire be considered the best runs? Are there other runs?
> 
> Walking into this one blind.





> Besides Morrison and Lemire, there are really only three other notable runs - Tom Veitch, Jamie Delano and Jerry Prosser (Peter Milligan immediately followed Morrison, but it was just a 6 issue fill-in arc).
> 
> Veitch and Delano's runs are both collected in tpb, and readily available.  The former is ok... pretty slow in parts, but with a satisfying ending.  Delano is probably my favorite; his run was dark as hell and an emotional roller coaster.  Lemire's tone borrowed heavily from Delano.  Prosser's 10 (12?) issues remain uncollected, and I don't think you'll find many people lamenting that fact.


I've read all of the Animal Man runs with the exception of Lemire's (this is on my to read list and nay be a factor in me purchasing the upcoming Omnibus). I really only took to Morrison's run and take that as the gold standard. 

And yes, Delano's run was brutally dark. Personally, I'm not a fan.

Btw, I have a sealed Animal Man Omnibus which I'm selling. If anyone is interested, send me a pm.

----------


## Vilynne

> I've read all of the Animal Man runs with the exception of Lemire's (this is on my to read list and nay be a factor in me purchasing the upcoming Omnibus). I really only took to Morrison's run and take that as the gold standard. 
> 
> And yes, Delano's run was brutally dark. Personally, I'm not a fan.
> 
> Btw, I have a sealed Animal Man Omnibus which I'm selling. If anyone is interested, send me a pm.


I do love me a brutally dark story.  must remember to investigate further.

And I already have the Morrison AM omni. The Lemire omni would look killer next to it. Anyone selling their Absolute Sandman V.2?!

----------


## slop101

> Good to hear this from a long-time reader. I'm not sure why WW comics never really interested me much, but Perez' "origin" treatment just seems so fresh and unique, I'm truly blown away. I love Spidey by Lee/Ditko and Batman: Year One is probably my favorite origin story, but this run by Perez might become my favorite.
> 
> Not only is the art just incredible but his characterization of WW has her being so nice, innocent, peace-loving, almost naive, it's impossible not to love her. But she's also not dumb, so she's reallly not naive about her role in history and who she is and represents. Great stuff!


When you're done with the Perez WW, you should follow it up with the newly released WW omnibus by Phil Jimenez - if you like Perez's WW you'll like Phil's, as he worships George Perez (his art is very similar), and he does Perez's Diana justice.

----------


## Gar-El

Hopefully this isn't asked too often. I looked back through the thread a little ways in advance:

The Superman Golden Age Omnibus Vol 1 is OOPt. Is this the type of thing they're likely to reprint, or are the high prices pretty much what to expect now? It's normally hard to tell if collections will be put back in print, but in this case, I'm sure Vol 1 sells better than any later volumes, and that people that _would_ be interested in later ones might hold off until they get #1. So, it seems like a possibility. Thanks.

----------


## Seeker

> Hopefully this isn't asked too often. I looked back through the thread a little ways in advance:
> 
> The Superman Golden Age Omnibus Vol 1 is OOPt. Is this the type of thing they're likely to reprint, or are the high prices pretty much what to expect now? It's normally hard to tell if collections will be put back in print, but in this case, I'm sure Vol 1 sells better than any later volumes, and that people that _would_ be interested in later ones might hold off until they get #1. So, it seems like a possibility. Thanks.


 I've read that it was already reprinted once and a supposed DC insider said it won't be reprinted again. I came into collecting just as it went OOP and ended up biting the bullet at $150 for a clean used copy. I've seen it go north of $200 since.

----------


## Gar-El

> I've read that it was already reprinted once and a supposed DC insider said it won't be reprinted again. I came into collecting just as it went OOP and ended up biting the bullet at $150 for a clean used copy. I've seen it go north of $200 since.


Yeah, I might do roughly that amount, but they're definitely about 200+ now. Oh well. Might just get the 2x standard size paperbacks or stick to digital. This has gotten me to take the plunge on Batman vol 1, though, while it's $40! Looks like that one is in its second printing, too.

Thanks!

----------


## Seeker

> Yeah, I might do roughly that amount, but they're definitely about 200+ now. Oh well. Might just get the 2x standard size paperbacks or stick to digital. This has gotten me to take the plunge on Batman vol 1, though, while it's $40! Looks like that one is in its second printing, too.
> 
> Thanks!


I almost sold off 2-5 in my frustration but held out. Seller had it listed at $200 and I offered $150 delivered. Just be patient and watch eBay. 
Definitely get the Batman! If I had to sell one or the other, I'd definitely hang on to my Batman books.

----------


## Author

I wàted to start Shadow of the Bat but I guess this might get cancelled too...

----------


## Brian

DC's Cancelled Collections Cavalcade Continues!

The first LoSH: Five Years Later hardcover has been cancelled according to the Edelweiss listing. 

Doom Patrol The SIlver Age Vol 2 is also cancelled, but that may have already been mentioned. I'm finding it hard to keep track.

According to the Edelweiss website, that's 25 titles cancelled from the Summer 2019 catalogue so far. That's nearly twice as many as were cancelled in the Spring 2019 catalogue. A lot of the cancelled summer books were never solicited to comic shops though, so I don't think it's just down to orders. We know DC are reviewing their collected editions programme, so some of these books might make a re-appearance down the line.

----------


## Vilynne

> DC's Cancelled Collections Cavalcade Continues!
> 
> The first LoSH: Five Years Later hardcover has been cancelled according to the Edelweiss listing. 
> 
> Doom Patrol The SIlver Age Vol 2 is also cancelled, but that may have already been mentioned. I'm finding it hard to keep track.
> 
> According to the Edelweiss website, that's 25 titles cancelled from the Summer 2019 catalogue so far. That's nearly twice as many as were cancelled in the Spring 2019 catalogue. A lot of the cancelled summer books were never solicited to comic shops though, so I don't think it's just down to orders. We know DC are reviewing their collected editions programme, so some of these books might make a re-appearance down the line.


Thats still quite a bit of axed comics! I hope we see them soon.

----------


## SJNeal

> DC's Cancelled Collections Cavalcade Continues!
> 
> The first LoSH: Five Years Later hardcover has been cancelled according to the Edelweiss listing. 
> 
> Doom Patrol The SIlver Age Vol 2 is also cancelled, but that may have already been mentioned. I'm finding it hard to keep track.
> 
> According to the Edelweiss website, that's 25 titles cancelled from the Summer 2019 catalogue so far. That's nearly twice as many as were cancelled in the Spring 2019 catalogue. A lot of the cancelled summer books were never solicited to comic shops though, so I don't think it's just down to orders. We know DC are reviewing their collected editions programme, so some of these books might make a re-appearance down the line.


I'm not even mildly surprised at this point...

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Brian

> Thats still quite a bit of axed comics! I hope we see them soon.


Looking through the list in more detail, about 10 of them are Essential Edition/Black Label new editions of material that's still in print in other versions, so it's probably not as bad as it first looks. Still, it reinforces the perception that DC doesn't put much thought into the solicits of its collected editions. I mean, why even think about doing a Black Label edition of Master Race (for example) when the standard version was released 6 months ago?

----------


## Hellboydce

> Looking to a book that seems like it will actually come out, does anyone have a good word or bad for 'The Authority' series? I only just came across the omnibus.


Like most of the Wildstorm stuff, excellent

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Looking to a book that seems like it will actually come out, does anyone have a good word or bad for 'The Authority' series? I only just came across the omnibus.


It's excellent. My memory is a bit fuzzy, but I think it's pretty understandable if you just jump right in.  However, if you were inclined, the Stormwatch volumes by Warren Ellis that precede The Authority are quite good and worth a read in their own right.

----------


## bob fett

> It's excellent. My memory is a bit fuzzy, but I think it's pretty understandable if you just jump right in.  However, if you were inclined, the Stormwatch volumes by Warren Ellis that precede The Authority are quite good and worth a read in their own right.


I would also recommend Picking up Planetary by Warren Ellis.The team investigates strange phenomena and monsters.

----------


## Balakin

> Looking to a book that seems like it will actually come out, does anyone have a good word or bad for 'The Authority' series? I only just came across the omnibus.


It's like the Justice league but everything is super over the top and on steroids. But the art makes it look like a Micheal Bay movie (but in a good way) and it's super kinetic and it's basically usually referred to as the first "widescreen" comic book, that looks and feels like reading a summer blockbuster. It's a huge departure from what came before and what we know as 90s comics and it was the forerunner to the more cinematic books that came after (Ultimates, Bendis DD, USM, etc ).
But it's not stupid, it has lots of high concepts but it doesn't try to be cerebral. 
Planetary is more low key and science fictiony, with tons of weird, out there ideas and pop cultural references (but the good type) but both series is excellent just in different ways (they take place in the same universe and they had a one shot together but you can read them completely separately. Although if you like your continuity hints I would say read authority first).

----------


## Rincewind

> DC's Cancelled Collections Cavalcade Continues!
> 
> The first LoSH: Five Years Later hardcover has been cancelled according to the Edelweiss listing. 
> 
> Doom Patrol The SIlver Age Vol 2 is also cancelled, but that may have already been mentioned. I'm finding it hard to keep track.
> 
> According to the Edelweiss website, that's 25 titles cancelled from the Summer 2019 catalogue so far. That's nearly twice as many as were cancelled in the Spring 2019 catalogue. A lot of the cancelled summer books were never solicited to comic shops though, so I don't think it's just down to orders. We know DC are reviewing their collected editions programme, so some of these books might make a re-appearance down the line.


Not gonna lie, the LoSH: 5 Years Later cancellation hurts.  

I'm getting the impression that DC has no interest in publishing anything that isn't current, an evergreen, or from a favorite writer/artist.  Even titles that have TV/movie ties like Doom Patrol are getting cancelled.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Not gonna lie, the LoSH: 5 Years Later cancellation hurts.  
> 
> I'm getting the impression that DC has no interest in publishing anything that isn't current, an evergreen, or from a favorite writer/artist.  Even titles that have TV/movie ties like Doom Patrol are getting cancelled.


One wonders if their new direction (currently hinted at being longer trades) might involve the LOSH material getting repackaged in tpb at a reasonable price point.  It's not like there is or will be current LOSH material on the shelves to be crowded out

----------


## SJNeal

> One wonders if their new direction (currently hinted at being longer trades) might involve the LOSH material getting repackaged in tpb at a reasonable price point.  It's not like there is or will be current LOSH material on the shelves to be crowded out


While I intended to buy the 5YL hardcover, I'm fine with waiting if it means we'll get a more reasonably priced trade - likely with a higher page count.

----------


## Vilynne

> Looking through the list in more detail, about 10 of them are Essential Edition/Black Label new editions of material that's still in print in other versions, so it's probably not as bad as it first looks. Still, it reinforces the perception that DC doesn't put much thought into the solicits of its collected editions. I mean, why even think about doing a Black Label edition of Master Race (for example) when the standard version was released 6 months ago?


Exactly! My greatest frustration with DC collected editions is how they will reprint every "big name" book over and over, and wont give the never before collected trades a chance. I get it, money talks, but as you said, we don't need a "new" format every six months for the same content! I just want to read more/newer stuff.

Also the uniformity of trades. They change every six months as well. Drives me bonkers to see the spine for a run go through 3 different changes.

----------


## ER Prest

Stay with me for a moment. 

I'm kind of happy the FYL LoSH was cancelled. It was standard trim hardcover. I wasn't buying it anyway. 

I'm eternally optimistic we'll see it as an omnibus sooner rather than later.

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Balakin

> Cheers for the feedback, I'll grab The Authority omni when it's out.


You probably know this already but it doesn't hurt to mention that Planetary already has an omnibus out  :Cool:

----------


## JPAR

Anybody interested in this one? https://www.amazon.de/Lucifer-Omnibu...ucifer+omnibus

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## ER Prest

> Thanks to the recent conversations and solicitations, I think I'm buying the Authority omni, Planetary omni, Animal Man omni, Injustice Gods Among Us omni, Lucifer omni and Batman Eternal omni  O_O
> 
> I'll need to figure out how to *budget* those over time.


Budget? You mean you guys don't just throw all this on a credit card and forget about it?

----------


## Lirica

> Anybody interested in this one? https://www.amazon.de/Lucifer-Omnibu...ucifer+omnibus


I certainly am, but I'm weary that even if this omni comes out, vol. 2 won't get printed.

----------


## ShooCat

I think this hadn't been mentioned here:




> Y: THE LAST MAN OMNIBUS HC
> written by BRIAN K. VAUGHAN
> art by PIA GUERRA, JOSE MARZAN JR., GORAN PARLOV, PAUL CHADWICK and GORAN SUDZUKA
> cover by J.G. JONES
> The entire Eisner Award-winning 60-issue run of Y: THE LAST MAN is collected in a single omnibus edition! This is the saga of Yorick Brown, the only survivor of a plague that kills every mammal with a Y chromosome. Accompanied by his pet monkey, Ampersand, a mysterious government agent and a brilliant young geneticist, Yorick travels the world in search of his lost love and the answer to why hes the last man on earth.
> ON SALE 12.11.19
> $150.00 US | 1,440 PAGES
> FC | 7.0625 x 10.875
> MATURE READERS
> ISBN: 978-1-4012-9815-9

----------


## Russ840

Nice to see some more Oversized Swamp Thing.

----------


## JPAR

> I certainly am, but I'm weary that even if this omni comes out, vol. 2 won't get printed.


Yeah. I don't understand there policy. But I also hope that if this is a success they do an Unwritten omnibus?

----------


## Balakin

> Thanks to the recent conversations and solicitations, I think I'm buying the Authority omni, Planetary omni, Animal Man omni, Injustice Gods Among Us omni, Lucifer omni and Batman Eternal omni  O_O
> 
> I'll need to figure out how to budget those over time.


okay so here is my two cents, just consider that all of us are different and we like different things but:
The Authority omnibus includes a lot of stuff that might not be as top notch as the original Ellis series. 
I do enjoy Mark Millar's follow up and read the Hawksmoore mini (it's a side story about one of the Authority team members, drawn by Fiona Staples if I'm not mistaken) which was okay but I find myself liking Millar's run less and less while the original 12 issue Ellis run holds ups very well. 
So my recommendation is maybe go for the standard hc or trade collecting those 12 issues or if you get a good deal on the Absolute. I really feel like you can just read the Ellis run, have a strong, tight reading experience and call it a day. 
Also the Planetary omnibus collects the Planetary-Authority crossover and it's not even that good (the best of those one shots is the Batman one). But you should definitely get Planetary  :Big Grin:  

Animal man omnibus is oop so good luck with that, although they just might manage to do a second volume to the recently released deluxe. But since it's DC if you don't want to end up with an orphaned deluxe on the shelf which only collects half the Morrison run I would wait with buying that deluxe.

Same for Lucifer. wait until it's finished or just get the chunky trades. No matter what format you get this series is well worth reading, I was blown away by it. 

As far as I'm aware Eternal is more of a companion piece that it's own series but I might be wrong. Also I heard it was just okay. I would definitely vote for any of the other omnibuses in your list over this and I'm pretty sure this run was collected in chunky trades too. 
I know omnis look great on the shelf but do you need a Batman Eternal omnibus? Unless you are a huge Bat fan, then sure, I get it.

----------


## borntohula

I read somewhere that DC pulled back on some releases in favor of the new teen books they're publishing. Was a bunch of those in the June solitications. 

Quite sure books like the new version of Absolute Dark Knight Returns (especially since Master Race is getting an absolute) will see a release in a year or so. Black label books as the regular trades have sold out. I think it's quite healty, even if they're holding back on some books I was going to buy. I think it can be a good thing they're releasing some new stuff, not only the same old classics again and again (DKR was close on having having three versions out by summer for grud sakes).

Btw. For those who'v missed it. Black label is apperantly still a thing. Superman y 1 is magazine sized, just like Batman Damned.

That said. Hope I don't have to wait too long for the new version of Absolute Dark Knight  :Frown:

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Balakin

> Those are good recommendations, I'll look into The Authority HC's. I think I might have created confusion with the Animal Man omni though, I meant the New 52 Lemire run. But it's not like I have to buy these immediately, DC seems to keep them around.
> 
> And in truth I'm a big Batman fan, so a Snyder Batman omni of a full run is just going to happen to my wallet, I'll be honest.


Well the proper Snyder capullo Omni is coming too  :Wink: 
And yeah sorry I forgot the Lemire animal man omnibus. I'll be getting that one too

----------


## Andru

> I think this hadn't been mentioned here:


This series is awesome, but no way should it all be collected in one omnibus. Way too large! Needs to at least be broken into 2 volumes.




> Thanks to the recent conversations and solicitations, I think I'm buying the Authority omni, Planetary omni, Animal Man omni, Injustice Gods Among Us omni, Lucifer omni and Batman Eternal omni  O_O
> 
> I'll need to figure out how to budget those over time.


Authority & Planetary are both great reads. Adding my recommendation to the bucket!

----------


## DebkoX

What are people thinking about the Death of Superman omnibus?

----------


## Lake Nowhere

I found some upcoming tpbs on Amazon that I thought were pretty interesting considering all the cancellations we've been seeing recently:
https://www.amazon.com/Superman-City...gateway&sr=8-1
https://www.amazon.com/dp/1401294995...v_ov_lig_dp_it
https://www.amazon.com/dp/1401295002...v_ov_lig_dp_it

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*ANIMAL MAN BY JEFF LEMIRE OMNIBUS HC*
written by JEFF LEMIRE with SCOTT SNYDER
art by TRAVEL FOREMAN, STEVE PUGH, JOHN PAUL LEON, ALBERTO PONTICELLI, TIMOTHY GREEN II, RAFAEL ALBUQUERQUE, CULLY HAMNER, MARCO RUDY and others
cover by TRAVEL FOREMAN
Buddy Baker has gone from super man to family manbut is he strong enough to hold his family together when his young daughter starts to manifest her own dangerous powers? And when the world has fallen to the Rot, Animal Man forms an uneasy alliance with Swamp Thing. Then, following the loss of his son, Animal Man finds he cant mourn in peace without constant media intrusions that his newfound fame as an actor have brought about. Collects Animal Man #0-29, Animal Man Annual #1-2 and Swamp Thing #12 and #17, plus a new introduction by Jeff Lemire!
ON SALE 12.04.19
$99.99 US | 824 PAGES
FC | 7.0625 x 10.875

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN BY SCOTT SNYDER AND GREG CAPULLO OMNIBUS VOL. 1 HC*
written by SCOTT SNYDER and JAMES TYNION IV
art by GREG CAPULLO, RAFAEL ALBUQUERQUE, BECKY CLOONAN, ANDY CLARKE, JOCK, ANDY KUBERT, ALEX MALEEV, DUSTIN NGUYEN and others
cover by GREG CAPULLO
The first 33 issues of BATMAN from the New 52 era by writer Scott Snyder, artist Greg Capullo and others are collected in this new hardcover! These are the tales that introduced the deadly Court of Owls, brought back The Joker (minus his face!), delved into the Dark Knights past in Zero Year, and plunged Gotham City into darkness, courtesy of the Riddler! Its an epic, acclaimed and bestselling run that you will want to revisit again and again!
ON SALE 10.16.19
$125.00 US | 1,152 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*DOOM PATROL: THE BRONZE AGE OMNIBUS HC*
written by PAUL KUPPERBERG and others
art by JOE STATON, KEITH GIFFEN, JOHN BYRNE, STEVE LIGHTLE, ERIK LARSEN, GRAHAM NOLAN and others
cover by STEVE LIGHTLE
Following the end of their original series in 1968, the Worlds Strangest Heroes made their return in 1977 in a series of tales that jumped across titles and featured appearances by Supergirl, Superman, the Suicide Squad and more! Collects SHOWCASE #94-96, DC COMICS PRESENTS #52, DARING NEW ADVENTURES OF SUPERGIRL #7-9, DOOM PATROL #1-18, DOOM PATROL AND SUICIDE SQUAD SPECIAL #1, SUPERMAN #20, DOOM PATROL ANNUAL #1 and stories from SECRET ORIGINS ANNUAL #1 and SUPERMAN FAMILY #191-193, almost none of which have been collected before!
ON SALE 09.18.19
$99.99 US | 808 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*NEW TEEN TITANS OMNIBUS VOL. 4 HC*
written by MARV WOLFMAN
art by EDUARDO BARRETO, JOSE LUIS GARCIA-LOPEZ and others
cover by GEORGE PEREZ
In this fourth massive collection of the hit 1980s series, team member Lilith ascends to godhood and takes up residence on Olympus, home of the Greek gods of myth. And as the Crisis on Infinite Earths begins, Starfire is called home to the planet Tamaran to be wed to a member of the military. Collects NEW TEEN TITANS Series Two #10-31, NEW TEEN TITANS Series Two ANNUAL #1-2 and a story from OMEGA MEN #34.
RESOLICIT | ON SALE 11.20.19
$99.99 US | 800 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*Y: THE LAST MAN OMNIBUS HC*
written by BRIAN K. VAUGHAN
art by PIA GUERRA, JOSE MARZAN JR., GORAN PARLOV, PAUL CHADWICK and GORAN SUDZUKA
cover by J.G. JONES
The entire Eisner Award-winning 60-issue run of Y: THE LAST MAN is collected in a single omnibus edition! This is the saga of Yorick Brown, the only survivor of a plague that kills every mammal with a Y chromosome. Accompanied by his pet monkey, Ampersand, a mysterious government agent and a brilliant young geneticist, Yorick travels the world in search of his lost love and the answer to why hes the last man on earth.
ON SALE 12.11.19
$150.00 US | 1,440 PAGES
FC | 7.0625 x 10.875

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*ABSOLUTE DARK KNIGHT III: THE MASTER RACE HC*
written by FRANK MILLER and BRIAN AZZARELLO
art by ANDY KUBERT, KLAUS JANSON, FRANK MILLER, JOHN ROMITA JR., EDUARDO RISSO and PETER STEIGERWALD
cover by ANDY KUBERT
One of the most highly anticipated sequels of all time is collected in a new Absolute edition! In a world gone awry, left in the aftermath of the toppling of Lex Luthor and the apparent death of Batman himself, who will save Gotham City and the rest of the planet from the mysterious Master Race? This Absolute edition includes the entire nine-issue series with each issues minicomic presented at the same size.
Includes DARK KNIGHT III: THE MASTER RACE #1-9, including the insert comics reproduced at the same size as the main comics, plus THE DARK KNIGHT RETURNS: THE LAST CRUSADE #1.
ON SALE 12.04.19
$125.00 US | 624 PAGES
FC | 8.25 x 12.5

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN DELUXE EDITION BOOK FOUR HC*
written by TOM KING
art by TONY S. DANIEL, DANNY MIKI, MIKEL JANIN and SANDU FLOREA
cover by JIM LEE and SCOTT WILLIAMS
The day has finally arrived: the nuptials of Bruce Wayne and Selina Kyle. But the Bat and the Cat must undergo even more trials and tribulations before they walk down the aisle! Then, Bruce Wayne gets selected for jury duty in a chilling court case involving Mr. Freeze, forcing Bruce and the rest of the jury to take a hard look at the Dark Knights methods. And why is Dick Grayson running around the city dressed as Batman? Collects BATMAN #45-57 and a story from DC NATION #0.
ON SALE 07.03.19 | $34.99 US | 344 PAGES
FC | 7.0625 x 10.875

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*DC COMICS: BOMBSHELLS DELUXE EDITION BOOK TWO HC*
written by MARGUERITE BENNETT
art by MIRKA ANDOLFO, LAURA BRAGA, SANDY JARRELL and others
cover by ANT LUCIA
In Gotham City, copycat Batgirls protect the homefront. In Greece, Wonder Woman faces a battalion of the undead. In London, Stargirl and Supergirl learn a dangerous family secret. And in Berlin, Zatanna attempts to thwart the evil magic thats been released into the world. The paths of these super-heroines and more will converge as they face their greatest challenge yet. Collects DC COMICS: BOMBSHELLS #7-12!
ON SALE 07.31.19
$29.99 US | 216 PAGES
FC | 7.0625 x 10.875

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*SWAMP THING: ROOTS OF TERROR DELUXE EDITION HC*
written by TOM KING, LEN WEIN BRIAN AZZARELLO, TIM SEELEY and MARK RUSSELL
art by JASON FABOK, KELLEY JONES, GREG CAPULLO, KYLE HOTZ and FRAZER IRVING
cover by GREG CAPULLO
In this new collection, Swamp Thing is out of his element as he shepherds a lost boy through a blinding blizzard and other hazards of a strange, frozen tundra. In this touching and harrowing tale of survival, the pair must navigate countless threats throughout a bewildering terrain—with a bloodthirsty snow monster hot on their heels. But how long can they rely on each other? Plus, on Halloween, the barrier between worlds grows thin—and only the Swamp Thing is strong enough to face the monsters that come from the other side. In addition, this book features the final Swamp Thing story from the monster’s co-creator, Len Wein. Originally intended as the start of a new series, it is presented here with art by Kelley Jones. Collects stories from SWAMP THING WINTER SPECIAL #1, SWAMP THING HALLOWEEN HORROR GIANT #1 and stories from CURSED COMICS CAVALCADE #1 and YOUNG MONSTERS IN LOVE #1.
ON SALE 07.10.19
$17.99 US | 144 PAGES
FC | 7.0625” x 10.875”

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS BOX SET*
written by MARV WOLFMAN, GARDNER FOX, ROY THOMAS, GERRY CONWAY and others
art by GEORGE PEREZ, MIKE SEKOWSKY, DICK DILLIN, TODD McFARLANE and others
box art by NICOLA SCOTT and JERRY ORDWAY
Since the Justice League of America first met their Earth-2 counterparts, the Justice Society of America, the concept of a world-shaking Crisis has been a defining part of DC history. Now, for the first time, DC packs one incredible box set with every Crisis tale leading up to and including the industry defining CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS! This box set combines six previously existing CRISIS collected editions, printed for the first time in hardcover, with eight new CRISIS hardcover collections that spotlight the most important heroes of the 1980s CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS!
Join the Justice League, the Justice Society, the All-Star Squadron, Infinity Inc., Superman, Green Lantern and countless other heroes as they give their all to save the DC Universe!
This box set includes these hardcovers:
 CRISIS ON MULTIPLE EARTHS VOL. 1 HC
Collects JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #21-22, 29-30, 37-38 and 46-47
 CRISIS ON MULTIPLE EARTHS VOL. 2 HC
Collects JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #55-56, 64-65, 73-74 and 82-83
 CRISIS ON MULTIPLE EARTHS VOL. 3 HC
Collects JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #91-92, 100-102, 107-108 and 113
 CRISIS ON MULTIPLE EARTHS VOL. 4 HC
Collects JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #123-124, 135-137 and 147-148
 CRISIS ON MULTIPLE EARTHS VOL. 5 HC
Collects JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #159-160, 171-172 and 183-185
 CRISIS ON MULTIPLE EARTHS VOL. 6 HC
Collects JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #195-197, 207-209 and ALL-STAR SQUADRON #14-15
 CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS HC
Collects CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS #1-12
 CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS: ALL-STAR SQUADRON HC
This new title collects ALL-STAR SQUADRON #50-60
 CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS: GREEN LANTERN HC
This new title collects GREEN LANTERN #194-198, THE LEGION OF SUPER-HEROES #16 and 18 and THE OMEGA MEN #31 and 33
 CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS: JUSTICE LEAGUE HC
This new title collects THE FURY OF FIRESTORM #41-42, DETECTIVE COMICS #558, WONDER WOMAN #327-329 and THE NEW TEEN TITANS #13-14
 CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS: LEGENDS HC
This new title collects THE LOSERS SPECIAL #1, SWAMP THING #44 and 46, LEGENDS OF THE DC UNIVERSE: CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS #1, BLUE DEVIL #17-18 and AMETHYST #13
 CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS: INFINITY, INC. HC
This new title collects INFINITY, INC. #18-25, INFINITY, INC. ANNUAL #1 and JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #244-245
 CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS: SUPERMAN HC
This new title collects DC COMICS PRESENTS #78, 86-88 and 94-95, SUPERMAN #413-415 and JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA ANNUAL #3
 CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS: BEHIND THE CRISIS
This new title collects THE HISTORY OF THE DC UNIVERSE #1-2, pre-Crisis appearances of the Monitor, behind-the-scenes material and more
ON SALE 11.06.19
$500.00 US | FC
DIMENSIONS: APPROX. 12.5 high x 13.5 wide x 8 deep
WEIGHT: APPROX. 28 lbs.
* Dimensions and weight subject to change

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*FLASHPOINT BOX SET*
written by GEOFF JOHNS, BRIAN AZZARELLO, J.T. KRUL, JIMMY PALMIOTTI, TONY BEDARD, JEFF LEMIRE, SEAN RYAN, STERLING GATES, DAN ABNETT, ANDY LANNING, SCOTT SNYDER, PETER MILLIGAN, ADAM GLASS, JAMES ROBINSON and others
art by ANDY KUBERT, EDUARDO RISSO, SCOTT KOLINS, MIKEL JANIN, JOE BENNETT, ARDIAN SYAF, BEN OLIVER, CLIFF RICHARDS, CHRISTIAN DUCE, GENE HA, GEORGE PEREZ, JAVIER FERNANDEZ and others
This collectors box set includes these trade paperbacks:
 FLASHPOINT TP
 FLASHPOINT: THE WORLD OF FLASHPOINT FEATURING BATMAN TP
 FLASHPOINT: THE WORLD OF FLASHPOINT FEATURING
GREEN LANTERN TP
 FLASHPOINT: THE WORLD OF FLASHPOINT FEATURING THE FLASH TP
 FLASHPOINT: THE WORLD OF FLASHPOINT FEATURING SUPERMAN TP
 FLASHPOINT: THE WORLD OF FLASHPOINT FEATURING
WONDER WOMAN TP
This collectible slipcased box set features the complete FLASHPOINT epic, from the legendary miniseries by writer Geoff Johns (DOOMSDAY CLOCK) and artist Andy Kubert (THE DARK KNIGHT III: THE MASTER RACE) to the entire run of titles by comics greatest talents exploring the world of FLASHPOINT through the lives of Batman, Wonder Woman, Aquaman and more.
When Barry Allen wakes at his desk, he discovers the world has changed! Deceased family members are alive, loved ones are strangers and close friends are different, gone or worse. Its a world on the brink of a cataclysmic war between the Atlanteans and Amazonsbut where are the Worlds Greatest Heroes? Its a place where Americas last hope is Cyborg, who hopes to gather the forces of the Outsider, the Secret Seven, S!H!A!Z!A!M!, Citizen Cold and other new and familiar-yet-altered faces! Its a world running out of time. If the Flash cant find out who altered the timeline, the DC Universe is doomed!
ON SALE 11.13.19
$99.99 US

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

A lot of good oversized books and box sets in this months solicitations. I'll be ordering the Batman Scott Snyder Vol. 1 Omnibus. Possible pickups will be the Animal Man Lemire Omnibus (will have to read a few issues before I decide), Doom Patrol Bronze Age Omnibus (to sit next to the Silver Age Omnibus) and the Absolute Dark Knight III (to complete my set 0f three Miller Batman/DK Absolutes).

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Antari

So with this new solics I guess DC is going back to basics HC and pulling back those amazing OHC they released for few Rebirth titles?

THE GREEN LANTERN VOL. 1: INTERGALACTIC LAWMAN HC 

I was hoping to get this in OHC format, but it looks like standard HC. Shame.

----------


## Author

Snyder Omnibus, Absolute Dark Knight III and the Crisis boxset for me. Might buy the Flashpoint one too maybe.

Really hoping for an Absolute Dark Knight Returns reprint now.

----------


## My Two Cents

I am getting the Lemire Animal Man omnibus.
I am cool with them just including issues 12 & 17 of Swamp Thing,
(interesting note: Snyder left the book after #17 and Charles Soule came on and hit it out of the park IMHO.)

also will be getting the King Batman deluxe vol.4 and the Scott Snyder New 52 Batman omnibus vol.1
and the New Teen Titans omnibus vol.4 
That Doom Patrol Bronze Age omnibus is pathetic .......... everything in it is basically quarter bin throw away (IMHO)
This is why D C continues to have problems with there omnibuses (besides binding and quality control)
I understand there are fans of the material (I am) but there is far too much higher in demand material from
the Bronze Age D C has not even fanned a whiff of towards the fans and collectors like Early Jonah Hex
and Bronze Age Green Lantern and Bronze age Superman and than there are heroes that have no respect 
in omnibuses like Bronze/ Copper age Firestorm and Spectre and Infinity Inc (and many many more that
deserve much more than a cherry picking of Doom Patrol appearances that filtered down between 
Doom Patrol 124 and Grant Morrison's epic Doom Patrol #19 from volume #2.

----------


## comicfiend

> So with this new solics I guess DC is going back to basics HC and pulling back those amazing OHC they released for few Rebirth titles?
> 
> THE GREEN LANTERN VOL. 1: INTERGALACTIC LAWMAN HC 
> 
> I was hoping to get this in OHC format, but it looks like standard HC. Shame.


Ugh, and at $25 to boot too, so more expensive than the floppies. I guess Ill just pare down my reading and await an eventual OHC for the more well received runs.

----------


## Antari

Anyone recommending Animal Man by Lemire omnibus? Does it stand out against Morrison run?

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## mooch

Anyone think Action Comics 1000 will be collected anywhere besides the deluxe? I suppose a trade would be no different than the original comic.

----------


## Balakin

So I'm reading and fairly enjoying the Darkseid war omnibus, it scratches the superhero battle itch I had. Question is, should I get Trinity war and Forever evil or just call it a day with Darkseid war?

----------


## Seeker

I'm in for Teen Titans and maybe the Doom Patrol. I'm not familiar with Bronze Age DP so I may wait a bit for reviews. The Crisis Box looks nice but it'll probably be out of my price range.

----------


## Eddy82

> *BATMAN BY SCOTT SNYDER AND GREG CAPULLO OMNIBUS VOL. 1 HC*
> written by SCOTT SNYDER and JAMES TYNION IV
> art by GREG CAPULLO, RAFAEL ALBUQUERQUE, BECKY CLOONAN, ANDY CLARKE, JOCK, ANDY KUBERT, ALEX MALEEV, DUSTIN NGUYEN and others
> cover by GREG CAPULLO
> The first 33 issues of BATMAN from the New 52 era by writer Scott Snyder, artist Greg Capullo and others are collected in this new hardcover! These are the tales that introduced the deadly Court of Owls, brought back The Joker (minus his face!), delved into the Dark Knights past in Zero Year, and plunged Gotham City into darkness, courtesy of the Riddler! Its an epic, acclaimed and bestselling run that you will want to revisit again and again!
> ON SALE 10.16.19
> $125.00 US | 1,152 PAGES


Still pretty vague what the content is. First 33 issues. What about the Annuals and the zero issue?

----------


## Vilynne

> Anyone recommending Animal Man by Lemire omnibus? Does it stand out against Morrison run?


I personally, highly recommend it. It was one of the first comics I ever wrote (something of a newbie here) and I was blown away. Its completely different than Morrisons AM, but thats not to say its any worse. I would dare put it on par with it. Of course, I might be biased, but I can't recommend it enough.

----------


## Vilynne

> I am getting the Lemire Animal Man omnibus.
> I am cool with them just including issues 12 & 17 of Swamp Thing,
> (interesting note: Snyder left the book after #17 and Charles Soule came on and hit it out of the park IMHO.)
> 
> also will be getting the King Batman deluxe vol.4 and the Scott Snyder New 52 Batman omnibus vol.1
> and the New Teen Titans omnibus vol.4 
> That Doom Patrol Bronze Age omnibus is pathetic .......... everything in it is basically quarter bin throw away (IMHO)
> This is why D C continues to have problems with there omnibuses (besides binding and quality control)
> I understand there are fans of the material (I am) but there is far too much higher in demand material from
> ...


Soule's works after he left DC were...not great. His Swamp Thing was amazing. I dug the horror creep show that Snyder went after  but Soule just had a blast with it. I love the new Parliaments, and I love how he even brought back some ultra obscure Swamp Thing stuff from Doug Wheelers run. Excellent stuff.

----------


## shaboo

> *CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS BOX SET*
> written by MARV WOLFMAN, GARDNER FOX, ROY THOMAS, GERRY CONWAY and others
> art by GEORGE PEREZ, MIKE SEKOWSKY, DICK DILLIN, TODD McFARLANE and others
> box art by NICOLA SCOTT and JERRY ORDWAY
> Since the Justice League of America first met their Earth-2 counterparts, the Justice Society of America, the concept of a world-shaking Crisis has been a defining part of DC history. Now, for the first time, DC packs one incredible box set with every Crisis tale leading up to and including the industry defining CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS! This box set combines six previously existing CRISIS collected editions, printed for the first time in hardcover, with eight new CRISIS hardcover collections that spotlight the most important heroes of the 1980s CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS!
> Join the Justice League, the Justice Society, the All-Star Squadron, Infinity Inc., Superman, Green Lantern and countless other heroes as they give their all to save the DC Universe!
> This box set includes these hardcovers:
>  CRISIS ON MULTIPLE EARTHS VOL. 1 HC
> Collects JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #21-22, 29-30, 37-38 and 46-47
> ...


Does this box actually add anything if you already have all the Justice League Silver And Bronze Age Omnibuses and the Deluxe Editions of COIE and its two companion releases?

----------


## My Two Cents

The crisis box set will probably get discounted down to around $300
and most of the material looks cool (especially for a old read "SPOTLIGHT ON ME" who already
experienced those issues and has adapted to the changes in writing and art in comics over the decades) but if the actual 
size of each book turns out to be small in dimensions (like the latest Bendis Superman collected HC) than I don't think I
will want it. On the other hand, if the books are the same size as the deluxe books, than this will get my attention.

Looking at the actual dimensions of the box 
DIMENSIONS: APPROX. 12.5” high x 13.5” wide x 8” deep
 WEIGHT: APPROX. 28 lbs.

it appears they will be deluxe sixe 
and something I will think about getting.

----------


## theegreatone

> Anybody interested in this one? https://www.amazon.de/Lucifer-Omnibu...ucifer+omnibus


I am. Its one of my favorite series of all time.


Also another Y The Last Man collection to add to my dilemma of which to get. I currently have the 5 HCs but was debating the Absolutes. But maybe just the omnibus.

----------


## Adset

> So I'm reading and fairly enjoying the Darkseid war omnibus, it scratches the superhero battle itch I had. Question is, should I get Trinity war and Forever evil or just call it a day with Darkseid war?



IMO, Darkseid War was far superior to both. I thought Trinity War was bad and I remember liking the build-up and follow-up to Forever Evil in Johns' Justice League more than I liked the actual event itself. Forever Evil also gave us Grayson, another feather in the cap of things Forever Evil-related without actually recommending the series itself. 

That said, it wasn't _bad_. Darkseid War > Forever Evil > Trinity War. IMO.

----------


## Adset

> Anybody interested in this one? https://www.amazon.de/Lucifer-Omnibu...ucifer+omnibus


A thousand times yes. I have the original set of trades that I've been wanting to upgrade for years now, and this will be perfect.

Lucifer remains the only Sandman-related work that I've enjoyed since the original series. I was never able to get into The Dreaming or The Dead Boy Detectives or anything like that. OK, scratch that, I loved both Death minis, but Lucifer is a worthy companion piece to Sandman and I feel I must now have this on my shelf.

----------


## Balakin

> IMO, Darkseid War was far superior to both. I thought Trinity War was bad and I remember liking the build-up and follow-up to Forever Evil in Johns' Justice League more than I liked the actual event itself. Forever Evil also gave us Grayson, another feather in the cap of things Forever Evil-related without actually recommending the series itself. 
> 
> That said, it wasn't _bad_. Darkseid War > Forever Evil > Trinity War. IMO.


Hmmmm not sure if I should get it but they are fairly cheap. I also enjoyed Grayson . 
Thanks for the feedback.

----------


## Brian

> So with this new solics I guess DC is going back to basics HC and pulling back those amazing OHC they released for few Rebirth titles?
> 
> THE GREEN LANTERN VOL. 1: INTERGALACTIC LAWMAN HC 
> 
> I was hoping to get this in OHC format, but it looks like standard HC. Shame.


All of the rebirth deluxes so far have been after the standard paperback collections are released. That seems to be the case too with Snyder's Justice League, which has a deluxe Edition listed for December this year. 

If Morrison's GL is getting a deluxe edition (and it's as good a candidate as any), it will probably be after the paperback editions of the standard HCs are released. If I had to guess, I'd say the first deluxe would be about 18months after the first standard HC, but that's making a lot of assumptions.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

DC's Omnibus sales figures for February 2019:

73.	Wonder Woman by Phil Jiminez Omnibus - 874
79.	He Man & The Masters of the Universe Omnibus - 806

----------


## Rimmer

Can someone post pics (or link to a pic) of the new Watchmen book with its slipcase?  I'm interested to see what these look like.  thx

----------


## Brian

Spotted some more cancellations on Edelweiss. I don't think these have been listed before.

Challengers of the Unknown by Loeb and Sale TP
Batman: Faces of the Shadow TP (DC Essential Edition, collecting #0 to 12 of the New 52 Detective Comics series)
Green Lantern: Earth One TP

Bleeding Cool also had some other cancellations, but these are due to be resolicited.

Essential Batman: Death Of The Family Saga TPB, 
Essential Batman: Hush TPB, 
Hitman Vol 1 TPB 
Luthor 10th Anniversary Edition TPB. 

Hush and Death of the Family are on Edelweiss for later this year, without the Essential Edition branding. Luthor is also scheduled for later this year, so all of these are likely to be resolicited. Hitman is unchanged on edelweiss, but generally speaking, if DC says they will resolicit, then they will resolicit.

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Brian

> I had Luthor on order, gosh darnit.


Looks like it'll happen, just later than first expected.

And watch your language, whipper snapper. This is a classy joint.  :Big Grin:

----------


## LordJulius

- Swamp Thing by Nancy A. Collins Omnibus (896 pages, $125)
- Flash by Geoff Johns Omnibus vol. 1 (848 pages, $99 - not a reprint but a new edition; glad I held off on getting vols. 2 and 3 of the original version)
- Batman Black and White Omnibus (no page number, $99 - this is one series that would‘ve deserved the Absolute treatment)

https://www.edelweiss.plus/#catalogID=4348306&page=1

And a serious blast from the past:
- Super Friends: Saturday Morning Comics vol. 1 (HC, 512 pages, collecting #1-26). I‘ve never seen the actual cartoon but have fond memories of the comic - even though it is corny as hell.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> - Swamp Thing by Nancy A. Collins Omnibus (896 pages, $125)
> *- Flash by Geoff Johns Omnibus vol. 1 (848 pages, $99 - not a reprint but a new edition; glad I held off on getting vols. 2 and 3 of the original version)*
> - Batman Black and White Omnibus (no page number, $99 - this is one series that wouldÂve deserved the Absolute treatment)
> 
> https://www.edelweiss.plus/#catalogID=4348306&page=1
> 
> And a serious blast from the past:
> - Super Friends: Saturday Morning Comics vol. 1 (HC, 512 pages, collecting #1-26). IÂve never seen the actual cartoon but have fond memories of the comic - even though it is corny as hell.


Great news. Same here with not picking up the originals but awaiting the eventual reprints.

----------


## JCinOntario

> - Swamp Thing by Nancy A. Collins Omnibus (896 pages, $125)
> - Flash by Geoff Johns Omnibus vol. 1 (848 pages, $99 - not a reprint but a new edition; glad I held off on getting vols. 2 and 3 of the original version)
> - Batman Black and White Omnibus (no page number, $99 - this is one series that wouldve deserved the Absolute treatment)
> 
> https://www.edelweiss.plus/#catalogID=4348306&page=1
> 
> And a serious blast from the past:
> - Super Friends: Saturday Morning Comics vol. 1 (HC, 512 pages, collecting #1-26). Ive never seen the actual cartoon but have fond memories of the comic - even though it is corny as hell.


Was the Nancy Collins run around the time Swamp Thing was published as a Vertigo title? Would love to revisit.

----------


## SJNeal

> Was the Nancy Collins run around the time Swamp Thing was published as a Vertigo title? Would love to revisit.


Collins ran #110-139 (+ annuals #6-7), and the first Vertigo branded issue was #129.  

I'm super surprised to see this get an omnibus!  On one hand I'd rather have 3 or 4 chunky trades; on the other hand, DC would probably only release a single volume then cancel the rest.  So an omni may be the only way we'll ever see the entire Collins run collected!

----------


## Vilynne

> Collins ran #110-139 (+ annuals #6-7), and the first Vertigo branded issue was #129.  
> 
> I'm super surprised to see this get an omnibus!  On one hand I'd rather have 3 or 4 chunky trades; on the other hand, DC would probably only release a single volume then cancel the rest.  So an omni may be the only way we'll ever see the entire Collins run collected!


Mixed feelings on this beast. Id rather have tbe chunky trades as well, but yes, the risk og cancelation is high.

On the other hand, I find it an odd/random collection to get. Skipping Veitch, Wheeler and straight to Collins. Not that Wheelers was any good per say, but still. Seeing Swamp Thing rock the 90s spikes and long hair, and the original idea for the Pirates of the Caribbean (so has been hinted) is pretty fun. Love all the Louisiana stuff as well. I suppose what im trying to say is, any uncollected Swamp Thing is good in my book, even if its not the best. Or of Millar came right after and cleared all that stuff off.

----------


## JPAR

> A thousand times yes. I have the original set of trades that I've been wanting to upgrade for years now, and this will be perfect.
> 
> Lucifer remains the only Sandman-related work that I've enjoyed since the original series. I was never able to get into The Dreaming or The Dead Boy Detectives or anything like that. OK, scratch that, I loved both Death minis, but Lucifer is a worthy companion piece to Sandman and I feel I must now have this on my shelf.


Can you read Lucifer without Sandman? I've read some issues of Sandman, but not the entire run.

----------


## awayne83

> Can you read Lucifer without Sandman? I've read some issues of Sandman, but not the entire run.


You can read it on it's own, but I'd definitely recommend at least reading the "season of mists" arc (which introduces Lucifer and basically sets the stage for his series) to get the most out of it.

----------


## JPAR

> You can read it on it's own, but I'd definitely recommend at least reading the "season of mists" arc (which introduces Lucifer and basically sets the stage for his series) to get the most out of it.


I've read that one.

----------


## awayne83

> I've read that one.


Then it sounds like you're good to go

----------


## bob.schoonover

https://www.edelweiss.plus/#catalogID=4357948&page=1

Fall Catalog is up.

----------


## Punjabi_Hitman

So in order to collect Batman Detective Comis, Deluxe edition finishes at 984.  Then I have to get Vol 8 and 9 in TPB but will end up double dipping on 983 and 984.  Then get the Vol 1 regular size hardcover which skips issue 1000, so I have to get Issue #1000 deluxe edition.  

Yet Action Comics got Deluxe Editions all the way through to #1000.

Lol what a clusterfuck of a department.

----------


## awayne83

> https://www.edelweiss.plus/#catalogID=4357948&page=1
> 
> Fall Catalog is up.


Thanks.

Surprised they are continuing the Injustice deluxe line with the Omni announcement. See they're releasing v2 of Promethea before v2 of Animal Man, even though v1 has been out longer for the latter. Some good stuff in here though, even with the questionable direction of some lines. 

Point is moot for me, however, as I've gotten out of the game for the time being, having sold most off my collection recently. Probably still pick up a couple things here and there

----------


## Author

> https://www.edelweiss.plus/#catalogID=4357948&page=1
> 
> Fall Catalog is up.


So The Caped Crusader 3 is not cancelled it seems.

----------


## CrazyOldHermit

I'll be in for Absolute Arkham Asylum.

----------


## Hellboydce

Batman Black and White omni, was thinking about this the other day and if they would ever release one, if memory serves, it was pretty good but (I think) it drove me mad as vol one was released as a HC but subsequent vols were released as trades, also what is Batman eternal about?

----------


## shaboo

> So The Caped Crusader 3 is not cancelled it seems.


That really surprised me. Are they actually cancelling The Dark Knight Detective, but continuing The Caped Crusader? Does this make any sense?

----------


## bob.schoonover

Lots of mostly expected stuff in the catalog, but a few things really make me happy:

*Birds of Prey collections - hopefully the Simone run gets entirely re-collected in the thicker format.  Also, it'll be great to get Huntress: Cry for Blood in tpb w/o paying $40.  Maybe they'll do a movie sequel w/Renee as the Question ASAP so we can get Question: Pipeline re-issued

*Very weird to see Batman: Family and Gotham Knights getting collected now, but more power to them.  

*GA/GL getting thick collections is cool, but HC at $50 is not really for me.  I'll wait for tpb.  This seems like Legion: 5YL - it'll disappear and hopefully get resolicited

*Hopefully DC keeps the same trade dress for Flash's 80th that Batman and Superman got.  I'll keep getting 80th anniversary collections as long as they all match on the shelf

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> Lots of mostly expected stuff in the catalog, but a few things really make me happy:
> 
> **Birds of Prey collections - hopefully the Simone run gets entirely re-collected in the thicker format.*  Also, it'll be great to get Huntress: Cry for Blood in tpb w/o paying $40.  Maybe they'll do a sequel w/Renee as the Question ASAP so we can get Question: Pipeline re-issued
> 
> **Very weird to see Batman: Family* and Gotham Knights getting collected now, but more power to them.



I'm happy to see Gail Simone's Birds of Prey run being recollected, as well.....I was hoping for an omnibus release of her work on BoP, but I'll be satisfied with this. The early part of her BoP run is some of her best work (Along with Villains United). 

I'm also surprised by the Batman: Family tpb release.....That's one of my favorite Batman storylines, and I wasn't expecting it to ever be released in collected form. It'll probably go under the radar, but hopefully it'll get good sales. 

The Adam Hughes cover art Absolute collection is something I might get.......Doomsday Clock I'll wait on an Absolute edition for, while Morrison's Green Lantern run I'll wait on the inevitable omnibus. 

I like Venditti's run on Freedom Fighters. I'd prefer to get a hardcover collection of this title, but I doubt sales are high enough for them to release it in that format, so I'll likely have to settle for the tpbs.

----------


## Enigma

I'm currently reading Knightfall in Omnibus format, and it's making me really want to pause and go reread Venom, probably my favourite Batman story.

----------


## mhanna885

Is Batman in Brave & the Bold: The Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 3 really cancelled?

----------


## NeathBlue

That HC of O’Neill and Grell’s GL/GA, makes me think there’s no immediate plan for a Bronze Age Green Lantern Omnibus.
The HC will I presume be starting with #90, so can’t see an Omnibus with the same material coming out around the same time.

----------


## ER Prest

Damn, so it looks like the initial BoP tpbs have been abandoned at issue 21. (this isn't a dig at Simone's run, I just wish we got the books that led to hers)

----------


## CrazyOldHermit

> Is Batman in Brave & the Bold: The Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 3 really cancelled?



DiDio says it's only delayed.

----------


## Martin Sinescu

Has that _Legends of the Dark Knight: Steve Englehart_ volume been teased before? That should be a strong seller considering the demand for the _Strange Apparitions_ tpb. I already have SA, but I'll definitely pick this one up anyway, just wish I didn't have a patchwork representation of the Bronze/Copper Era Bats.... some day my omnis will come.

----------


## Stinky

> Has that _Legends of the Dark Knight: Steve Englehart_ volume been teased before? That should be a strong seller considering the demand for the _Strange Apparitions_ tpb. I already have SA, but I'll definitely pick this one up anyway, just wish I didn't have a patchwork representation of the Bronze/Copper Era Bats.... some day my omnis will come.


Bad thing is I think the contents are pretty much the same as those in the Marshal Rogers book.  Unless of course someone missed that one.

----------


## Stinky

> That really surprised me. Are they actually cancelling The Dark Knight Detective, but continuing The Caped Crusader? Does this make any sense?


Nope, no sense at all.  Seems like it would be an all or none thing.  I was really hoping they'd run these up to Knightfall.

----------


## Judge Dredd

This weekend, DC publisher Dan DiDio took to social media to explain what was going on. He wrote,

"Good morning. To those fans of our Silver and Bronze comics worried about changes to our collected editions program, I want to take this moment to set aside any of your concerns. While we are delaying (not cancelling) a couple of planned omnibuses, this decision was made to make way for even more books highlighting stories and series from these moments in time. Comics, never collected in color or ever before, will first see print in smaller volumes (like the titles in the photo and our old archives program) before being collected (if demand dictates) in omnibus form. This is to open a wider array of books and themes for collections from the past. We have so much great material and we are committed to collecting it in the best forms possible to reach as many fans as possible. This is the stuff that made me a DC fan for life, and will make sure it gets the attention it deserves. Best, DD"

----------


## Jack B. Quick

> This weekend, DC publisher Dan DiDio took to social media to explain what was going on. He wrote,
> 
> "Good morning. To those fans of our Silver and Bronze comics worried about changes to our collected editions program, I want to take this moment to set aside any of your concerns. While we are delaying (not cancelling) a couple of planned omnibuses, this decision was made to make way for even more books highlighting stories and series from these moments in time. Comics, never collected in color or ever before, will first see print in smaller volumes (like the titles in the photo and our old archives program) before being collected (if demand dictates) in omnibus form. This is to open a wider array of books and themes for collections from the past. We have so much great material and we are committed to collecting it in the best forms possible to reach as many fans as possible. This is the stuff that made me a DC fan for life, and will make sure it gets the attention it deserves. Best, DD"


How will they know if "demand dictates" it if almost everybody interested in these stories will wait for the omnibus?!?
I'm not about to buy these just so it will get released in Omnibus format.

----------


## SJNeal

> Damn, so it looks like the initial BoP tpbs have been abandoned at issue 21. (this isn't a dig at Simone's run, I just wish we got the books that led to hers)


This is super annoying.  I'm not sure why they went with skinny trades again when they started to re-collect BoP; the three volumes that we did get could've easily been two, and presuming there was still a Vol. 3, it would've taken us beyond #21.

----------


## SJNeal

> How will they know if "demand dictates" it if almost everybody interested in these stories will wait for the omnibus?!?
> I'm not about to buy these just so it will get released in Omnibus format.


Yeah... their logic seems completely backwards.  

Consider my concerns not yet set aside, Dan.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shaboo

> "... We have so much great material and we are committed to collecting it in the best forms possible to reach as many fans as possible. ...


I've fixed this for you:

"We have so much great material and we are committed to collecting it in *as many forms as* possible to *sell* as many *copies* as possible."

----------


## Vilynne

Kind of confusing, especially given all the axed trades already.  Still... Gives me hope for that Amethyst Omni.

----------


## Seeker

I picked up the Crisis on Infinite Earths Companion Edition Vol 1 just before I saw the solicitation of the Crisis Box Set that's forthcoming. Vol. 2 is out and Vol. 3 is solicited but I haven't opened the Vol 1 yet as I'm trying to determine the content difference between the Companions and the Box. Should I sell the Vol. 1 and get the Box or are they somehow different in their extra "stuff"? I've never read the whole arc and was looking forward to restored 80's goodness. Any insights are appreciated! 

(This may tie in to the whole discussion of DC releasing the same content 20 ways)

----------


## shaboo

> I picked up the Crisis on Infinite Earths Companion Edition Vol 1 just before I saw the solicitation of the Crisis Box Set that's forthcoming. Vol. 2 is out and Vol. 3 is solicited but I haven't opened the Vol 1 yet as I'm trying to determine the content difference between the Companions and the Box. Should I sell the Vol. 1 and get the Box or are they somehow different in their extra "stuff"? I've never read the whole arc and was looking forward to restored 80's goodness. Any insights are appreciated! 
> 
> (This may tie in to the whole discussion of DC releasing the same content 20 ways)


IMO, the Crisis Box is only interesting for those who are not planning to buy the Silver/Bronze Age Omnibuses of the JLA. Otherwise simply add the COIE Deluxe Edition and the three Companion Editions and you should have the complete material from the box.

Yes, the box comprises 14 hardcovers, but keep in mind that most of these contain only seven or eight issues and thus will have a page count of only around 200.

----------


## doolittle

> that really surprised me. Are they actually cancelling the dark knight detective, but continuing the caped crusader? Does this make any sense?


aaarrrrrggghhhhhhhh

----------


## Graphic Autist

Disappointed that the Detective 80th Anniversary Bats Deluxe has thinner paper than the Action Comics 80th Supes Deluxe does.

----------


## Seeker

> IMO, the Crisis Box is only interesting for those who are not planning to buy the Silver/Bronze Age Omnibuses of the JLA. Otherwise simply add the COIE Deluxe Edition and the three Companion Editions and you should have the complete material from the box.
> 
> Yes, the box comprises 14 hardcovers, but keep in mind that most of these contain only seven or eight issues and thus will have a page count of only around 200.


Thanks! I already have all of the JLA Omnibus books. I'm really hoping to see an All-Star Squadron Omnibus at some point.

----------


## Judge Dredd

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/03...shed-joker-10/

"DC Comics has officially stated that the following collections have been cancelled.

Batman: Brave And The Bold: Bronze Age Omnibus Vol 3
Justice League Of America: Bronze Age Omnibus Vol 3
Batman: Faces In the Shadows (DC Essential) TPB
Batman: The L"ong Halloween (DC Modern Classics) HC
Green Lantern: Earth One Vol 1 TPB
DC Comics sales that these will not be resolicited.

"It looks like Batgirl: Bronze Age Omnibus Vol 2 that came out today will be the last Bronze Age omnibus hardcover for awhile.

This is galling for some collectors  – Bronze Age Batman Brave & the Bold Volume 3 Omnibus would have completed the series, while DC President Dan DiDio‘s response to these concerns that they might be resolicited has been vague – that the material may be  first printed in smaller non-omnibus volumes, and if the demand was great enough, then they would be reprinted as Omnis. This release from DC Comics to retailers is rather on the nose – though these decisions can, as we have seen, be reversed."

----------


## Seeker

I planned to buy all of the BA books now canceled. The B&B and JLA are particularly aggravating to me. Maybe we'll still get the v4 Teen Titans. I was hoping the LOS titles would continue as well. C'est la vie. I won't shift the money to digital so I guess I can just read what I have and hope Marvel doesn't get any Disney execs interested in what they're printing.

----------


## bob fett

I'm disappointed I won't be able to complete JLA and B&B and have them in my collection.Beyond that,it seems that there will be no Bronze Age GL,Batman,Worlds Finest,and Superman which is heartbreaking.

----------


## shaboo

> I'm disappointed I won't be able to complete JLA and B&B and have them in my collection.Beyond that,it seems that there will be no Bronze Age GL,Batman,Worlds Finest,and Superman which is heartbreaking.


This is extremely annoying and it's totally beyond me why DC is so unable to finish something they've started in so many cases, especially when they're so close to the finishing line.

Releasing something like 2 of 3 Batman B&B Omnibuses or 6 of 7 Superman/Batman TPBs, but suddenly cancelling that one final release is the worst and stupidest thing you can do to a comic book reader and/or collector.

Or look at the JLA, where we have the Silver Age Omnibus, two Bronze Age Omnibuses and even the Detroit Era Omnibus and the Justice League International Omnibus - and now a gaping hole where the two final Bronze Age Omnibuses should've been.

DiDio's statement is a joke. "Release material in best possible forms"??!! Seriously??!! What they've just done is stop doing exactly this!

I just started getting back into DC Comics (after a nearly 20-year-long absence), mainly reading Omnibuses and other reprints in HC and TPB form, but I guess I should get rid of what I've re-assembled so far and finally call it day. If DiDio and DC are simply too dumb to take my money, someone else will. This release strategy (do they even have one?) is just pathetic and totally void of any sense and I absolutely refuse to bother about this BS any longer!

----------


## Lirica

So, apparently Sony is going to battle DC over the 'Zero Hour' trademark.
https://www.worldipreview.com/news/s...-hour-tm-17702

They filed for a tm of their 'Firewall Zero Hour' game and it got rejected because of possible confusion with ZH.

Anyone know about this kind of thing? Does Sony have a case? I hope the ZH 25th Anniversary omni doesn't get canceled as a result.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/03...shed-joker-10/
> 
> "DC Comics has officially stated that the following collections have been cancelled.
> 
> Batman: Brave And The Bold: Bronze Age Omnibus Vol 3
> Justice League Of America: Bronze Age Omnibus Vol 3
> Batman: Faces In the Shadows (DC Essential) TPB
> Batman: The L"ong Halloween (DC Modern Classics) HC
> Green Lantern: Earth One Vol 1 TPB
> ...





> I planned to buy all of the BA books now canceled. *The B&B and JLA are particularly aggravating to me*. Maybe we'll still get the v4 Teen Titans. I was hoping the LOS titles would continue as well. C'est la vie. I won't shift the money to digital so I guess I can just read what I have and hope Marvel doesn't get any Disney execs interested in what they're printing.





> I*'m disappointed I won't be able to complete JLA and B&B and have them in my collection.*Beyond that,it seems that there will be no Bronze Age GL,Batman,Worlds Finest,and Superman which is heartbreaking.





> This is extremely annoying and it's totally beyond me why DC is so unable to finish something they've started in so many cases, especially when they're so close to the finishing line.
> 
> *Releasing something like 2 of 3 Batman B&B Omnibuses or 6 of 7 Superman/Batman TPBs, but suddenly cancelling that one final relase is the worst and stupiest thing you can do to a comic book reader and/or collector.*
> 
> Or look at the JLA, where we have the Silver Age Omnibus, two Bronze Age Omnibuses and even the Detroit Era Omnibus and the Justice League International Omnibus - and now a gaping hole where the two final Bronze Age Omnibuses should've been.
> 
> DiDio's statement is a joke. "Release material in best possible forms"??!! Seriously??!! What they've just done is stop doing exactly this!
> 
> I just started getting back into DC Comics (after a nearly 20-year-long absence), mainly reading Omnibuses and other reprints in HC and TPB form, but I guess I should get rid of what I've re-assembled so far and finally call it day. If DiDio and DC are simply too dumb to take my money, someone else will. This release strategy (do they even have one?) is just pathetic and totally void of any sense and I absolutely refuse to bother about this BS any longer!


Yes, this is very frustrating. I'm in the same boat. I really would have liked to complete the B&B and JLA BA Omnibus collections. It's a little difficult to understand what DC are doing - no concrete plan or strategy at all.  I would think any Batman oriented Omnibus would be a certain, hence my surprise as to the discontinuation of the B&B Omnibus line.

----------


## Brian

> Yes, this is very frustrating. I'm in the same boat. I really would have liked to complete the B&B and JLA BA Omnibus collections. It's a little difficult to understand what DC are doing - no concrete plan or strategy at all.  I would think any Batman oriented Omnibus would be a certain, hence my surprise as to the discontinuation of the B&B Omnibus line.


I think they don't have a strategy right now, and these are reactive steps while they right the ship, so to speak. Presumably the AT & T merge is putting pressure on Warners to increase profits, which in turn is putting pressure on DC to do the same. 

What's interesting (to me anyway), is that the three big collected edition initiatives announced last year have been curtailed or outright abandoned. The Modern Classics line, announced March last year, has had only one release so far, and presently has only one other book scheduled, for October. Anything else solicited under this brand has been cancelled, and I wouldn't be surprised if the October book ends up being cancelled too. I mentioned before how the Essential Edition line has also been pared back too, with books either being cancelled or having the Essential Edition branding removed. And the plan to re-release classic trades under the Black Label... er, label, has ended up being cut short as well. 

A lot of the output of these programmes didn't make sense to me, because much of it was new editions of trades that had recently been or printed or reprinted under the standard DC brand (waves at DK Master Race), but I still wouldn't have expected them to be curtailed or just abandoned quite so quickly.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> So, apparently Sony is going to battle DC over the 'Zero Hour' trademark.
> https://www.worldipreview.com/news/s...-hour-tm-17702
> 
> They filed for a tm of their 'Firewall Zero Hour' game and it got rejected because of possible confusion with ZH.
> 
> Anyone know about this kind of thing? Does Sony have a case? I hope the ZH 25th Anniversary omni doesn't get canceled as a result.


I think the argument that DC abandoned the trademark would be hard to make w/the HC that came out last year and the omni coming out this year.  It's massively unlikely that, whatever the resolution, the omni's release will be affected, though.

----------


## Captain Craig

"The best possible format" Dan, you were doing that. What I think you meant to say was 'most cautious, risk averse format'. I'm not buying several smaller trades or hard covers to fill in that material. That will be my f-you to Dan.

Resolicit

----------


## doolittle

DC just keeps kicking us in the collective groin.  The JLA Bronze Age V3 hurts.  My dream was to have those some day connect to the Detroit League Omni.  So much for that.  I also saw in the Bleeding Cool article that the Bronze Age Joker Omni is most likely canceled as well, which is another book I'd already preordered.

You know, I don't want to have a predominantly Marvel collection, but DC is making it really hard...

----------


## Judge Dredd

> DC just keeps kicking us in the collective groin.  The JLA Bronze Age V3 hurts.  My dream was to have those some day connect to the Detroit League Omni.  So much for that.  I also saw in the Bleeding Cool article that the Bronze Age Joker Omni is most likely canceled as well, which is another book I'd already preordered.
> 
> You know, I don't want to have a predominantly Marvel collection, but DC is making it really hard...


Yeah it is a bad move by them and will prevent me pulling triggers on other books as we do not know if they will finish. As of now it looks like we are going to have 2 huge empty holes with Justice League and B&B was really looking forward to collecting the full runs. Hopefully DC realizes it is a mistake and resolicits them, we all need to attack Jim Lee/DC twitter feeds with request for these to be released. I do not think Didio is on social media to ask him the question.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

From "Jeff Dyer" on the MMW Forum:
_
Ok some good news today!

Bronze Age Joker, Jack Kirby and House of Secrets 2 are NOT canceled.

From my source!_

----------


## ermac

Hey guys. What are the chances of Tom King's Batman being collected in Omnibuses on your opinion?

----------


## Judge Dredd

> From "Jeff Dyer" on the MMW Forum:
> _
> Ok some good news today!
> 
> Bronze Age Joker, Jack Kirby and House of Secrets 2 are NOT canceled.
> 
> From my source!_


That is awesome at least the Joker will live on, but hopefully JLA and B&B fall into the same category as they both need one more volume to complete the run.

----------


## Judge Dredd

> Hey guys. What are the chances of Tom King's Batman being collected in Omnibuses on your opinion?


I would expect it down the line they are just getting to Snyder's stuff now, so it could be a while before they get around to King's run.

----------


## Seeker

> From "Jeff Dyer" on the MMW Forum:
> _
> Ok some good news today!
> 
> Bronze Age Joker, Jack Kirby and House of Secrets 2 are NOT canceled.
> 
> From my source!_


I would think B&B and JLA would outsell HOS by a long shot. I can't make sense of it. If they'd license the books to me, I'd happily back a print run and take the profit margins.

----------


## Judge Dredd

> I would think B&B and JLA would outsell HOS by a long shot. I can't make sense of it. If they'd license the books to me, I'd happily back a print run and take the profit margins.


That is a good point, anyone know sales on JLA and B&B vs what HOS did. Glad Joker is at least surviving looking forward to that one.

----------


## SJNeal

> "The best possible format" Dan, you were doing that. What I think you meant to say was 'most cautious, risk averse format'. I'm not buying several smaller trades or hard covers to fill in that material. That will be my f-you to Dan.
> 
> Resolicit


Exactly.  

Giffen/DeMatteis' JLI is another good example.  They've reprinted the same chunk of issues (the first 1/3-1/2 or so?) in how many formats now?  And now we have a chunky, re-cut trade coming up instead of a second omnibus that would (almost!) finish the damn run.  Finally.

----------


## Gurz

> Exactly.  
> 
> Giffen/DeMatteis' JLI is another good example.  They've reprinted the same chunk of issues (the first 1/3-1/2 or so?) in how many formats now?  And now we have a chunky, re-cut trade coming up instead of a second omnibus that would (almost!) finish the damn run.  Finally.


Doesn't that omnibus have print errors ? that's why i passed on it. Waiting for corrected second print news or something.

----------


## SJNeal

> Doesn't that omnibus have print errors ? that's why i passed on it. Waiting for corrected second print news or something.


There's already a second printing available - they stealth released it.  Only way to know which printing you're getting though is to remove the shrinkwrap and check inside.

----------


## Balakin

> There's already a second printing available - they stealth released it.  Only way to know which printing you're getting though is to remove the shrinkwrap and check inside.


What was the printing error? I'm pretty sure I have the 1st printing and I can't remember noticing anything.

----------


## Clark_Kent

> I think the argument that DC abandoned the trademark would be hard to make w/the HC that came out last year and the omni coming out this year.  It's massively unlikely that, whatever the resolution, the omni's release will be affected, though.


The name was also used in conjunction with 2 Convergence tpb's as well. I'd think that should also count.

----------


## Graphic Autist

> What was the printing error? I'm pretty sure I have the 1st printing and I can't remember noticing anything.


A couple pages transposed and at least one blank thought bubble from Guy Gardner. I have the one with errors, but I still love it. It was the first Omnibus I ever purchased, and one of my favorite series from my youth. Fun stuff.

----------


## Lirica

> I think the argument that DC abandoned the trademark would be hard to make w/the HC that came out last year and the omni coming out this year.  It's massively unlikely that, whatever the resolution, the omni's release will be affected, though.


I'm not really familiar with how trademarks work. Is that considered new content even though it's technically repackaging old content?




> The name was also used in conjunction with 2 Convergence tpb's as well. I'd think that should also count.


I did not know this. Maybe that counts too. When was this? 2015? I'm not sure how long it takes for a tm to be considered abandoned.

----------


## Vilynne

> I'm not really familiar with how trademarks work. Is that considered new content even though it's technically repackaging old content?
> 
> 
> I did not know this. Maybe that counts too. When was this? 2015? I'm not sure how long it takes for a tm to be considered abandoned.


I mean, everyone likes to forget everything about Convergence anyway. I don't even mean it in a bad way, like so many other "never be the same, universe shattering event!" It will be left to ve consumed by obscurity.

----------


## shaboo

> That is awesome at least the Joker will live on, but hopefully JLA and B&B fall into the same category as they both need one more volume to complete the run.


JLA needs at least two volumes to complete the run, because Vol. 3 would've ended with #181 and the Detroit Omnibus starts with #233, still leaving the 51 issues #182-232 to be released in Omnibus format.

One problem of JLA Omnibuses Vol. 3 and Vol. 4 is that, if you combine these with the other omnibuses and the COIE companion books, they are making that big expensive Crisis Box DC has announced for November completey redundant. Perhaps they've cancelled the Omnibus to make sure people are buying this overpriced monstrosity:

https://www.amazon.com/Crisis-Infini...gateway&sr=8-1

----------


## shaboo

> Doesn't that omnibus have print errors ? that's why i passed on it. Waiting for corrected second print news or something.


The printing errors are really minor ones. There are two pieces of missing text on

page 245: "He found the ... um ... the bathroom! And, boy, was he surprised by that state-of-the-art plumbing!" and on
page 267: "-- They're such a great bunch of jokers!"
and pages 638/639 are printed in wrong order. Not a big deal, if you ask me.

What's more annoying is that the printing quality is subpar when compared with other Omnibuses and that it is actually inferior to the digital versions of the comic books contained.

As the second printing only corrects the printing errors, but not the printing quality, you really don't gain that much. And if you order this Omnibus online (for example at amazon or booksetc) be prepared to still receive the first printing!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> That is a good point, anyone know sales on JLA and B&B vs what HOS did. Glad Joker is at least surviving looking forward to that one.


JLA BA Vol. 1 - 929 (Mar 2017)
JLA BA Vol. 2 - 891 (Mar 2018)

Very decent figures.


BM: B&B BA Vol. 1 - 786 (Jan 2017)
BM: B&B BA Vol. 2 - 391 (Aug 2018)

Low result for Vol. 2 BUT it also shifted 609 units in the following month of Sep 2018, possibly it was a late August release. Therefore 1000 units ordered in the first two months.


House of Secrets BA Vol. 1 - 940 (Feb 2018)
House of Mystery BA Vol. 1 - 893 (Jan 2019)

One has to say that the figures for the Bronze Age Omnibuses seem very healthy indeed. I see no good reason for cancelling any of them.

----------


## Seeker

> One has to say that the figures for the Bronze Age Omnibuses seem very healthy indeed. I see no good reason for cancelling any of them.


Agreed. Any idea what the total number for an average printing looks like? (Total number of books printed rather than sold)

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Agreed. Any idea what the total number for an average printing looks like? (Total number of books printed rather than sold)


Not sure, I would be guessing at around 2500+ or so. I recall someone once posted some numbers and they varied from title to title.

----------


## Gurz

just order Wonder Woman by Phil Jimenez Omnibus.  :Smile:

----------


## TheTemp

Seems as though the new Flash by Geoff Johns Volume 1 Omnibus is up on amazon... sigh. Looks like I’ll have to take a big loss on all 3 at my LCS in order to get these new ones.

----------


## Adset

> Seems as though the new Flash by Geoff Johns Volume 1 Omnibus is up on amazon... sigh. Looks like I’ll have to take a big loss on all 3 at my LCS in order to get these new ones.


I made a bet with myself that they wouldn't put out a new Flash by Geoff Johns omnibus so soon, so I bought all six of the smaller trades they recently released. It appears I lost that bet.

----------


## Eddy82

"The first in a series of hardcover volumes that collect all of the best-selling issues of The Flash written by comics and film creator Geoff Johns." 
So where finally getting the Flashpoint stuff in omnibus format I guess :EEK!:

----------


## Rincewind

These showed up in the Amazon phishing.  Hadn't seen them mentioned yet.

Blackhawks: Blood & Iron Paperback – November 26, 2019
by Howard Chaykin (Author) $34.99

Blue Beetle: Echoes of the Past Paperback – October 8, 2019
by Len Wein (Author) $29.99

Booster Gold: The Big Fall Paperback – October 1, 2019
by Dan Jurgens (Author) $29.99

All Star Comics: Only Legends Live Forever Paperback – September 3, 2019
by Paul Levitz (Author), Gerry Conway (Author), Wally Wood (Illustrator), Joe Staton (Illustrator) $34.99

As a Howard Chaykin fan, I'd love to get the Blackhawk collection.  But with DC's history of soliciting then cancelling older material, I'm not holding my breath.

----------


## DebkoX

I think I asked this last year, but are we likely to see a Bronze Age / Silver Age Aquaman omnibus? I know we have had the 80s/90s stuff.

----------


## VanWinkle

> These showed up in the Amazon phishing.  Hadn't seen them mentioned yet.
> 
> Blackhawks: Blood & Iron Paperback – November 26, 2019
> by Howard Chaykin (Author) $34.99
> 
> Blue Beetle: Echoes of the Past Paperback – October 8, 2019
> by Len Wein (Author) $29.99
> 
> Booster Gold: The Big Fall Paperback – October 1, 2019
> ...


Oooh, there's some exciting stuff in there!

----------


## Captain Craig

Batgirl Bronze Age vol.2 - completes all Bronze age fare, I mean it even dabbles into "Modern Age" with Batgirl Special #1 (1988) in there.

I do hope that Cory, MMW contributor and Collected Ed master, says his sources indicated that Batman B&B vol. 3 and Joker would be resolicited.
We all hope so. DC may feel the need to reduce output, and I think we all get that, we just would rather they complete already begun runs rather than start new ones. Right, that's the general feeling?

----------


## Judge Dredd

> Batgirl Bronze Age vol.2 - completes all Bronze age fare, I mean it even dabbles into "Modern Age" with Batgirl Special #1 (1988) in there.
> 
> I do hope that Cory, MMW contributor and Collected Ed master, says his sources indicated that Batman B&B vol. 3 and Joker would be resolicited.
> We all hope so. DC may feel the need to reduce output, and I think we all get that, we just would rather they complete already begun runs rather than start new ones. Right, that's the general feeling?


That is all I want just finish up what you have out there and if it is not worth doing more then put them out in trade form, but leaving any hanging is a bit of a crappy move to those who bought them. Glad B&B seems to have survived and will be back.

----------


## Dr Hank

So I tried searching this thread as well as the Superman forum (while trying to dodge "spoilers"), but didn't really find an answer; I'm half-through the Superman-Exile omni and plan to buy the Death/Return omni rerelease next week...are there TPBs that fill the gap between these two omnis? I don't do digital though.

----------


## Eddy82

> So I tried searching this thread as well as the Superman forum (while trying to dodge "spoilers"), but didn't really find an answer; I'm half-through the Superman-Exile omni and plan to buy the Death/Return omni rerelease next week...are there TPBs that fill the gap between these two omnis? I don't do digital though.


There are some tpb's but most of them are 90's prints and hard to find in good condition, like Eradication, Krisis of the crimson kryptonite and Time and time again. And then there are two recent reprinted trades, Dark Knight over Metropolis and Panic in the sky. But unfortunately the most of that era is uncollected.

----------


## Dr Hank

> There are some tpb's but most of them are 90's prints and hard to find in good condition, like Eradication, Krisis of the crimson kryptonite and Time and time again. And then there are two recent reprinted trades, Dark Knight over Metropolis and Panic in the sky. But unfortunately the most of that era is uncollected.


Awesome, thanks for your help! I'll look into those, they'll at least help bridge the gap for now.

----------


## Stinky

> Batgirl Bronze Age vol.2 - completes all Bronze age fare, I mean it even dabbles into "Modern Age" with Batgirl Special #1 (1988) in there.
> 
> I do hope that Cory, MMW contributor and Collected Ed master, says his sources indicated that Batman B&B vol. 3 and Joker would be resolicited.
> We all hope so. DC may feel the need to reduce output, and I think we all get that, we just would rather they complete already begun runs rather than start new ones. Right, that's the general feeling?


I'm crossing fingers on JLA 3 also.....

----------


## PossumGrease

> So I tried searching this thread as well as the Superman forum (while trying to dodge "spoilers"), but didn't really find an answer; I'm half-through the Superman-Exile omni and plan to buy the Death/Return omni rerelease next week...are there TPBs that fill the gap between these two omnis? I don't do digital though.


I'm also currently reading the Exile omni and I'm about halfway through. It's much better than I anticipated. What are your thoughts on it?

I first started reading Superman (and comics in general) just after this omni concludes, so I'm also a little disappointed that there's not another volume right after this. Maybe it will be on the DC Universe app later in the month?

----------


## Vilynne

I finally got around to reading Abnetts Aquaman V.6 and his Mera mini series. Boy  was Aquaman dragged out, and Mera was mostly a missed opportunity. But then what the heck happened with all these crossovers?! There is no Aquaman V.7, its just the JL and Suicide Squad crossovera. Looks like ill be skipping those, unless they're actually good.


Also, has anyone commented on how DC is subtly giving everyone a fresh start/clean slate? Red Hood, GL, Aquaman, Supergirl, all starting back on Vol.1s. Are they trying to keep the readership going strong without high volume numbers?

----------


## Dr Hank

> I'm also currently reading the Exile omni and I'm about halfway through. It's much better than I anticipated. What are your thoughts on it?
> 
> I first started reading Superman (and comics in general) just after this omni concludes, so I'm also a little disappointed that there's not another volume right after this. Maybe it will be on the DC Universe app later in the month?



Cool, I'm really enjoying it too. I started my post-Crisis reading last year with the 9 TPBs. I loved the Byrne stuff and some of the other stories, but the material is actually even better in this omni. Mostly because the stories continue between each of the three titles, where before it was pretty disjointed.

I also really wish they'd continue the omnibus treatment after the Exile one, but I'll probably just skip ahead to the Death/Return omni while hitting a few of the tbps in between. The only Superman I'd read before this was some of the Byrne Man of Steel comics back when they came out.

The DC stuff I read most as a kid was Batman, so I decided to read Superman, WW, and Batman starting post-CoIE. Surprisingly, WW and Supes has been the best for me, with Batman being pretty mediocre outside of Year One.

----------


## Andreas

> Cool, I'm really enjoying it too. I started my post-Crisis reading last year with the 9 TPBs. I loved the Byrne stuff and some of the other stories, but the material is actually even better in this omni. Mostly because the stories continue between each of the three titles, where before it was pretty disjointed.
> 
> I also really wish they'd continue the omnibus treatment after the Exile one, but I'll probably just skip ahead to the Death/Return omni while hitting a few of the tbps in between. The only Superman I'd read before this was some of the Byrne Man of Steel comics back when they came out.
> 
> The DC stuff I read most as a kid was Batman, so I decided to read Superman, WW, and Batman starting post-CoIE. Surprisingly, WW and Supes has been the best for me, with Batman being pretty mediocre outside of Year One.


Hello guys. I am thinking of buying Superman Exile Omnibus too. I haven't read many Superman stories , only the Alan Moore stuff , Superman For All Seasons and Superman Secret Identity. Do you believe i will enjoy it? Is it a good starting point for new Superman Readers?

----------


## signalman112

> Batgirl Bronze Age vol.2 - completes all Bronze age fare, I mean it even dabbles into "Modern Age" with Batgirl Special #1 (1988) in there.
> 
> I do hope that Cory, MMW contributor and Collected Ed master, says his sources indicated that Batman B&B vol. 3 and Joker would be resolicited.
> We all hope so. DC may feel the need to reduce output, and I think we all get that, we just would rather they complete already begun runs rather than start new ones. Right, that's the general feeling?



I wish they would have included BATMAN #311 and DETECTIVE #503.
Also the Batgirl story from SECRET ORIGINS #20 would have been nice since it was written by Barbara Randall who wrote the BG special and her finale two backup stories in Detective(518-519) and the introduction to the Omnibus.

Yes, I am upset that B&B Vol #3 was cancel. Finish what you start, DC.

----------


## Stinky

> I wish they would have included BATMAN #311 and DETECTIVE #503.
> Also the Batgirl story from SECRET ORIGINS #20 would have been nice since it was written by Barbara Randall who wrote the BG special and her finale two backup stories in Detective(518-519) and the introduction to the Omnibus.
> 
> Yes, I am upset that B&B Vol #3 was cancel. Finish what you start, DC.


Rumor has it that it will be resolicted.  However, I haven't heard anything about that Bronze Age JLA #3.   I'm crossing fingers..........

----------


## Rincewind

> Hello guys. I am thinking of buying Superman Exile Omnibus too. I haven't read many Superman stories , only the Alan Moore stuff , Superman For All Seasons and Superman Secret Identity. Do you believe i will enjoy it? Is it a good starting point for new Superman Readers?


The Exile omnibus picks up right after the end of the Byrne run, and has many plot points based on that run.  I would recommend starting with the Man of Steel collections that collect the Byrne run.  If those are not available, you can read the omnibus since they recap the pertinent information.

----------


## Dr Hank

> Hello guys. I am thinking of buying Superman Exile Omnibus too. I haven't read many Superman stories , only the Alan Moore stuff , Superman For All Seasons and Superman Secret Identity. Do you believe i will enjoy it? Is it a good starting point for new Superman Readers?


I also had only read some various stories, mostly from the Action Comics 80th HC. But like Rincewind said, ideally you'd want to start with Byrne's "reboot", but it's 9 trade paperbacks and some of them are getting pricey. I gathered mine from various places like eBay and IST.

But you can jump into the Exile omni instead and not really be lost. It's a fun omni and I recommend it even if you don't read the issues before it.

----------


## NeathBlue

> Rumor has it that it will be resolicted.  However, I haven't heard anything about that Bronze Age JLA #3.   I'm crossing fingers..........


My order for B&B vol 3 was cancelled by amazon, but by Bronze Age JLA 3 is still showing out on May 28th and actually is cheaper than it was last week.
So hopefully that’s still coming out as originally planned, would imagine it’s been actually printed by now, so a bit silly not to release it.

----------


## Brian

Two more Edelweiss cancellations:

Suicide Squad by Keith Giffen
Outsiders by Judd Winick Book Two

Neither had been solicited to comic shops yet, but I imagine Outsiders book one didn't garner enough sales to warrant even soliciting book two. So I guess that's another one we can add to the "Abandoned" list.

----------


## Elmo

hey yall, DC's June solicits has the Crisis on Infinite Earths box set but on Amazon it says it won't be released til November. does anyone know which is correct, or is it maybe not being sold on Amazon until then or something?

----------


## Captain Craig

> Two more Edelweiss cancellations:
> 
> Suicide Squad by Keith Giffen
> ......


With a Suicide Squad, sequel, soft reboot or whatever film on the horizon I still see a scenario where this gets resolicited.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> hey yall, DC's June solicits has the Crisis on Infinite Earths box set but on Amazon it says it won't be released til November. does anyone know which is correct, or is it maybe not being sold on Amazon until then or something?


DC advanced solicited it - if you read the June listing for it, it says Nov. 6 - a lot of bigger ticket items are solicited well in advance

----------


## SJNeal

> Two more Edelweiss cancellations:
> 
> Suicide Squad by Keith Giffen
> Outsiders by Judd Winick Book Two
> 
> Neither had been solicited to comic shops yet, but I imagine Outsiders book one didn't garner enough sales to warrant even soliciting book two. So I guess that's another one we can add to the "Abandoned" list.


I was tempted to pre-order _Outsiders by Winick_ Book 1, but held off.  Glad I did; no need for even more abandoned series on my shelf.

----------


## Tony

> I was tempted to pre-order _Outsiders by Winick_ Book 1, but held off.  Glad I did; no need for even more abandoned series on my shelf.


Agreed, I was waiting for it to go on sale on Comixology, now I'll just skip it. It's a shame DC is winding down before we got restored trades of the triangle era Superman books. If the post crisis batman series can't stay in production it's a sad day indeed.

----------


## Tony

> So I tried searching this thread as well as the Superman forum (while trying to dodge "spoilers"), but didn't really find an answer; I'm half-through the Superman-Exile omni and plan to buy the Death/Return omni rerelease next week...are there TPBs that fill the gap between these two omnis? I don't do digital though.


I should have read the previous page first.  Sadly even if you liked digital as I do Superman has too many missing issues.  DC is a failure compared to Marvel.

----------


## Balakin

> I should have read the previous page first.  Sadly even if you liked digital as I do Superman has too many missing issues.  DC is a failure compared to Marvel.


didn't DC just announce that they will upload A LOT of comics to their new digital platform? Don't know exactly what but apparently it's an overwhelming amount of issues.

----------


## Vilynne

> didn't DC just announce that they will upload A LOT of comics to their new digital platform? Don't know exactly what but apparently it's an overwhelming amount of issues.


I saw some really good obscure stuff floating around there. Waiting for them to launch even more before I consider getting it.

----------


## Captain Craig

Meh, just not into digital comics.
I don't have cable tv either.
I could be happy with a flip phone 98% of the time.
I only "got rid" of my landline cause I moved and the new house didn't have one.

Stay off my lawn.

----------


## Vilynne

> Meh, just not into digital comics.
> I don't have cable tv either.
> I could be happy with a flip phone 98% of the time.
> I only "got rid" of my landline cause I moved and the new house didn't have one.
> 
> Stay off my lawn.


How many times do we have to teach you this lesson old man!?! :P

Im not one for digital either. If it's a single issue I can do it, but otherwise I find myself...distracted? Uninterested?

----------


## T.D.

If anyone is planning to upgrade their Death/Return of Superman Omnibus to the new edition, PM me.

I'm thinking I'd rather own the smaller 2nd edition; the 1400+ page size of the new one is a bit too daunting.

I've been re-reading my trades, though, and I forgot how much I enjoy this story. I feel it was unfairly maligned over the years.

----------


## Dr Hank

I ordered mine Tuesday from IST or I'd help you out. Just finished the Exile book and I'm pretty excited for another Superman omni.

----------


## doolittle

> didn't DC just announce that they will upload A LOT of comics to their new digital platform? Don't know exactly what but apparently it's an overwhelming amount of issues.


Thanks for mentioning this!  I've been waiting for them to start putting some significant runs up before I subscribe.  Looks like some good stuff is coming.  The first 40 issues of All-Star Squadron, 200 or so issues each of Batman, Detective Comics, Action Comics, Brave and the Bold, Flash, and Wonder Woman.

I'll probably wait for more 70s-90s books to hit before I subscribe, but they're at least getting better.

----------


## Clark_Kent

> If anyone is planning to upgrade their Death/Return of Superman Omnibus to the new edition, PM me.
> 
> I'm thinking I'd rather own the smaller 2nd edition; the 1400+ page size of the new one is a bit too daunting.
> 
> I've been re-reading my trades, though, and I forgot how much I enjoy this story. I feel it was unfairly maligned over the years.


I have the last edition of the omni & just saw the new edition with the torn cape cover on IST. Are there any differences in the 2 volumes, or is the new edition just a reprint with a different cover?

----------


## T.D.

> I have the last edition of the omni & just saw the new edition with the torn cape cover on IST. Are there any differences in the 2 volumes, or is the new edition just a reprint with a different cover?


The new edition is more complete, as it has a few hundred more pages. There's several more tie-in issues including the Newstime '93 special which is sort of an in-universe magazine featuring articles and such written about Superman's death (kinda like the prose sections included at the end of each issue of Watchmen). There's also another JLA issue, an epilogue issue that marked the "official" end of the Death of Superman event, along with a couple of Annuals that featured the replacement Superman. Most fans seem to agree none of it is essential (and the Annuals seem to be pretty much universally reviled).

The other big change is that it's the first time since the original release to include the intended fold-out 3-page spread when Superman dies. Every other reprint has split it into a separate double page spread. Dan Jurgens posted some pics here:

https://twitter.com/thedanjurgens/st...12020147834882

I think the foldout spread is pretty awesome, but the extra 300-ish pages of material just wasn't enough to sway me to spring for the new edition when I could save some cash and get the 2nd instead.

Also personally, I prefer the brighter colors of the 2nd editions cover and spine. The more solemn black and red looks nice and classy, but it doesn't look as cool to me. And since my books spend 99% of their time on my shelf, the spine design did play a significant factor in deciding to go for the 2nd edition.

----------


## Hilden B. Lade

I'm not sure if these have been posted already, but from DC's latest solicits, here's something that may be of interest for Swamp Thing fans - a omnibus edition of Nancy A. Collins' run: 



> SWAMP THING BY NANCY A. COLLINS OMNIBUS HC
> written by NANCY A. COLLINS
> art by TOM MANDRAKE, SHAWN McMANUS, JAN DUURSEMA, SCOT EATON and others
> cover by MICHAEL ZULLI
> In these 1990s tales written by critically acclaimed Bram Stoker Award-winning horror novelist Nancy A. Collins, a mad priest has come to Houma to test his followers with a fatal poison, and Swamp Thing must stop him before things go too far. Then, Swamp Thing finds himself a surprise candidate for governor of Louisiana. And when Swamp Thing must save Abigail Arcane and their daughter, Tefé, from the murderous dream-pirates of Dark Conrad, who’s he gonna call? John Constantine! Collects SWAMP THING #110-139 and ANNUAL #6 and #7, BLACK ORCHID #5, and a story from VERTIGO JAM #1, plus never-before-published behind-the-scenes material.
> ON SALE 01.08.19 | $125.00 US | 968 PAGES
> FC | 7.0625” x 10.875”
> ISBN: 978-1-4012-9709-1
> MATURE READERS


Unless it gets cancelled due to low orders, I believe this will be the first time Nancy A. Collins' Swamp Thing run will be collected. 

Some other stuff I saw skimming through the solicits: a Batman Black and White Omnibus, a new printing of the Absolute edition of Neil Gaiman's Death stories, and a trade collecting the entirety of Paul Levitz's 70s All-Star Comics run.

There's a Greatest Hits tp of Hitman, which seems redundant since DC is starting a new collection of trades for the series - unless the upcoming Hitman Vol. 1 got cancelled, I haven't checked yet. 

The cancelled Essential Edition of Batman: Death of the Family has also been resolicited.

----------


## Clark_Kent

> The new edition is more complete, as it has a few hundred more pages. There's several more tie-in issues including the Newstime '93 special which is sort of an in-universe magazine featuring articles and such written about Superman's death (kinda like the prose sections included at the end of each issue of Watchmen). There's also another JLA issue, an epilogue issue that marked the "official" end of the Death of Superman event, along with a couple of Annuals that featured the replacement Superman. Most fans seem to agree none of it is essential (and the Annuals seem to be pretty much universally reviled).
> 
> The other big change is that it's the first time since the original release to include the intended fold-out 3-page spread when Superman dies. Every other reprint has split it into a separate double page spread. Dan Jurgens posted some pics here:
> 
> https://twitter.com/thedanjurgens/st...12020147834882
> 
> I think the foldout spread is pretty awesome, but the extra 300-ish pages of material just wasn't enough to sway me to spring for the new edition when I could save some cash and get the 2nd instead.
> 
> Also personally, I prefer the brighter colors of the 2nd editions cover and spine. The more solemn black and red looks nice and classy, but it doesn't look as cool to me. And since my books spend 99% of their time on my shelf, the spine design did play a significant factor in deciding to go for the 2nd edition.


Thank you for that, I appreciate it. It sounds like they just took the contents of the latest tpb set (with the interlocking spines, minus the last one with the Doomsday rematches) and used that mapping for the new omni (as well as including the gate fold in S75). I have the 2nd edition omni as well as the newest tpb set, so it looks like I'll probably just stick to what I have. 

I knew by looking at the page counts that this new edition was larger than mine, but I had completely forgotten that my omni didn't have the Bloodlines annuals or the Newstime special. That should have been extremely obvious to me before asking lol I do agree on the annuals being poor...I kind of like the Action Comics annual, with Eradicator and the blue cop dude, but the rest are very bad. The Adventures one, with Superboy, even kills the momentum of the final battle in Coast City...in the tpb Return of Superman, it's placed right after Superboy has prevented the rocket from destroying Metropolis...so in the heat of the climax, you take a break for a Bloodlines tie-in, see Superboy get a new jacket, and then you get to continue the main story. Talk about halting momentum...

----------


## Starro

> There's a Greatest Hits tp of Hitman, which seems redundant since DC is starting a new collection of trades for the series - unless the upcoming Hitman Vol. 1 got cancelled, I haven't checked yet.


According to this report provided by Diamond Distribution, Hitman Vol. 1 is cancelled and will be resolicited at a future date, but now that they solicited this Greatest Hits trade, I'm starting to doubt it's ever coming out.

----------


## Hilden B. Lade

> According to this report provided by Diamond Distribution, Hitman Vol. 1 is cancelled and will be resolicited at a future date, but now that they solicited this Greatest Hits trade, I'm starting to doubt it's ever coming out.


Well, that's some disappointing news, but I suppose it isn't too surprising. Maybe if the Greatest Hits sells well, DC might try collecting the entire series again, assuming that the Greatest Hits itself doesn't get cancelled. 

On the slimmest upside, if Hitman never does get collected into shiny new trades, at least that'll save me some money. :P

(FWIW Edelweiss still has Hitman Vol. 1's status as forthcoming so I guess we'll have to wait and see)

----------


## My Two Cents

I really want the Paul Levitz 1970’s All Star Comics trade to happen  :Cool:

----------


## Vilynne

> I'm not sure if these have been posted already, but from DC's latest solicits, here's something that may be of interest for Swamp Thing fans - a omnibus edition of Nancy A. Collins' run: 
> 
> 
> Unless it gets cancelled due to low orders, I believe this will be the first time Nancy A. Collins' Swamp Thing run will be collected.


You are correct. It has never before been collected. Im also surprised they included the Black Orchid issue right off the bat, and Vertigo Jam. They did some homework on this one.

----------


## The Lucky One

> I really want the Paul Levitz 1970’s All Star Comics trade to happen


Are the original trades out of print, I guess?

----------


## My Two Cents

Looking at Amazon it says Levitz and Conway
As authors and the book is 448 pages
So I have to imagine it will collect the whole 
1970 run. Get to enjoy these stories again
And (once again) experience the Growth of
Power Girl issue to issue via the legend 
Him self *Wally Wood* :Smile:

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Looking at Amazon it says Levitz and Conway
> As authors and the book is 448 pages
> *So I have to imagine it will collect the whole 
> 1970 run.* Get to enjoy these stories again
> And (once again) experience the Growth of
> Power Girl issue to issue via the legend 
> Him self Wally Wood


It sure looks that way:

*ALL-STAR COMICS: ONLY LEGENDS LIVE FOREVER TP*
written by PAUL LEVITZ and GERRY CONWAY
art by JOE STATON, BOB LAYTON, WALLACE WOOD, KEITH GIFFEN and others
cover by JOE STATON and DICK GIORDANO
*The classic 1970s run of the Justice Society of America is now collected in a single volume* from the pages of ALL-STAR COMICS #58-74, ADVENTURE COMICS #461-466 and DC SPECIAL #29! Witness the continuing adventures of the Flash, Green Lantern, Hawkman, Doctor Fate and Wildcat as theyre joined by younger heroes Robin, Power Girl and Star-Spangled Kid to battle the Psycho-Pirate, the immortal Vandal Savage, the Injustice Society and more.
ON SALE 08.28.19
$34.99 US | 448 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*ABSOLUTE DEATH HC NEW EDITION*
written by NEIL GAIMAN
art by CHRIS BACHALO, MIKE DRINGENBERG, DAVE McKEAN and others
cover by DAVE McKEAN
The tales of Morpheus big sister, Death, are collected in this Absolute edition! In these stories, Death befriends a teenager and helps a 250-year-old homeless woman find her missing heart. Then, a rising star of the music world wrestles with revealing her true sexual orientation just as her lover is lured into the realm of Death. Collects THE SANDMAN #8 and #20, DEATH: THE HIGH COST OF LIVING #1-3 and DEATH: THE TIME OF YOUR LIFE #1-3, plus the DEATH TALKS ABOUT LIFE AIDS pamphlet, stories from VERTIGO: WINTERS EDGE #2 and THE SANDMAN: ENDLESS NIGHTS, the story The Wheel from the 9/11 tribute book and art from the DEATH GALLERY!
ON SALE 01.01.20
$99.99 US | 8.25 x 12.5 | 360 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN: BLACK AND WHITE OMNIBUS* 
stories and art by NEAL ADAMS, BRIAN AZZARELLO, LEE BERMEJO, BRIAN BOLLAND, ED BRUBAKER, JOHN BUSCEMA, CLIFF CHIANG, DARWYN COOKE, PAUL DINI, WARREN ELLIS, HARLAN ELLISON, NEIL GAIMAN, DAVE GIBBONS, ADAM HUGHES, GEOFF JOHNS, DAVE JOHNSON, JIM LEE, DWAYNE McDUFFIE, SEAN MURPHY, DENNIS ONEIL, PAUL POPE, ALEX ROSS, WALTER SIMONSON, RYAN SOOK, BRUCE TIMM and others
cover by JIM LEE and SCOTT WILLIAMS
Presented in stark black and white, these tales delve into the darkest corners of Batmans psyche, while pitting him against his greatest foes. With stories and art by a stellar lineup of comics talent including Neil Gaiman, Jim Lee and dozens of others, this title collects stories from Black and White #1-4, Batman: Black and White #1-6 and stories from Batman: Gotham Knights #1-49.
ON SALE 01.22.20
$125.00 US | 912 PAGES | B&W

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*SWAMP THING BY NANCY A. COLLINS OMNIBUS* 
written by NANCY A. COLLINS
art by TOM MANDRAKE, SHAWN McMANUS, JAN DUURSEMA, SCOT EATON and others
cover by MICHAEL ZULLI
In these 1990s tales written by critically acclaimed Bram Stoker Award-winning horror novelist Nancy A. Collins, a mad priest has come to Houma to test his followers with a fatal poison, and Swamp Thing must stop him before things go too far. Then, Swamp Thing finds himself a surprise candidate for governor of Louisiana. And when Swamp Thing must save Abigail Arcane and their daughter, Tefé, from the murderous dream-pirates of Dark Conrad, whos he gonna call? John Constantine! Collects SWAMP THING #110-139 and ANNUAL #6 and #7, BLACK ORCHID #5, and a story from VERTIGO JAM #1, plus never-before-published behind-the-scenes material.
ON SALE 01.08.19 | $125.00 US | 968 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*JUSTICE: THE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
written by JIM KRUEGER and ALEX ROSS
art by ALEX ROSS and DOUG BRAITHWAITE
cover by ALEX ROSS
The best-selling 12-issue series illustrated by Alex Ross is now available as a new deluxe edition hardcover! The villains of the Legion of Doomled by Lex Luthor and Brainiacband together to save the world after a shared dream that seems to be a vision of the Earths demise. They are confronted by the Justice League of America, who doubt their motivesand as their true plans unfold, the two teams do battle. Contains over 100 pages of bonus material!
ON SALE 08.07.19
$49.99 US | 7.0625 x 10.875
496 PAGES | FC

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*WONDER WOMAN YEAR ONE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
written by GREG RUCKA
art by NICOLA SCOTT and BILQUIS EVELY
cover by NICOLA SCOTT
The team of writer Greg Rucka and artist Nicola Scott weave the definitive and shocking tale of Dianas first year as Earths protector. Paradise Island has been breached, Ares stirs and the Amazons must answer with a champion of their own...one who is willing to sacrifice her home among her sisters to save a world she has never seen. Wonder Womans journey begins in this epic origin story! Collects WONDER WOMAN #2, #4, #6, #8, #10, #12 and #14, plus a story from WONDER WOMAN ANNUAL #1.
ON SALE 08.21.19
$29.99 US | 192 PAGES

----------


## Brian

Another cancellation:

"Orders are cancelled for the GREEN LANTERN/GREEN ARROW: HARD TRAVELING HEROES TP. This material is still available for order in the GREEN LANTERN/GREEN ARROW: HARD TRAVELING HEROES DELUXE EDITION HC."

----------


## Seeker

> Another cancellation:
> 
> "Orders are cancelled for the GREEN LANTERN/GREEN ARROW: HARD TRAVELING HEROES TP. This material is still available for order in the GREEN LANTERN/GREEN ARROW: HARD TRAVELING HEROES DELUXE EDITION HC."


I had this one preordered. I can't imagine working in such an erratic, bipolar environment as DC must be right now. AT&T will one day be writ as the devil that destroyed many years of IP built by others.

----------


## Seeker

> It sure looks that way:
> 
> *ALL-STAR COMICS: ONLY LEGENDS LIVE FOREVER TP*
> written by PAUL LEVITZ and GERRY CONWAY
> art by JOE STATON, BOB LAYTON, WALLACE WOOD, KEITH GIFFEN and others
> cover by JOE STATON and DICK GIORDANO
> *The classic 1970s run of the Justice Society of America is now collected in a single volume* from the pages of ALL-STAR COMICS #58-74, ADVENTURE COMICS #461-466 and DC SPECIAL #29! Witness the continuing adventures of the Flash, Green Lantern, Hawkman, Doctor Fate and Wildcat as they’re joined by younger heroes Robin, Power Girl and Star-Spangled Kid to battle the Psycho-Pirate, the immortal Vandal Savage, the Injustice Society and more.
> ON SALE 08.28.19
> $34.99 US | 448 PAGES


I'd prefer to have a HB or Omnibus collection of this but I may pick it up anyway. PLEASE do a proper Omnibus for All-Star Squadron!

----------


## T.D.

> *SWAMP THING BY NANCY A. COLLINS OMNIBUS* 
> written by NANCY A. COLLINS
> art by TOM MANDRAKE, SHAWN McMANUS, JAN DUURSEMA, SCOT EATON and others
> cover by MICHAEL ZULLI
> In these 1990s tales written by critically acclaimed Bram Stoker Award-winning horror novelist Nancy A. Collins, a mad priest has come to Houma to test his followers with a fatal poison, and Swamp Thing must stop him before things go too far. Then, Swamp Thing finds himself a surprise candidate for governor of Louisiana. And when Swamp Thing must save Abigail Arcane and their daughter, Tefé, from the murderous dream-pirates of Dark Conrad, whos he gonna call? John Constantine! Collects SWAMP THING #110-139 and ANNUAL #6 and #7, BLACK ORCHID #5, and a story from VERTIGO JAM #1, plus never-before-published behind-the-scenes material.
> ON SALE 01.08.19 | $125.00 US | 968 PAGES


This is an intriguing one. I'm holding off on the Moore/Veitch Absolutes until the inevitable Omnibus, but I didn't expect to see an entirely different Swamp Thing run collected in that format in the meantime. And one that's never been collected before, no less! That's gotta be pretty rare-- an entire run going straight from monthly to Omnibus format after a nearly 30 year gap.

----------


## Lirica

Question: If I have the Death: Deluxe Edition, is it even worth it to go for the new edition of Absolute Death?

----------


## My Two Cents

D C releasing a Rucka Wonder Woman year one deluxe is another
Example (to me ) of why they have had great difficulty with
There collected edition program.
They just can not get out of there own way of thinking 
If this sold well than surely we can re-box it and it will
Sell again. How many times are they going to offer 
Watchmen or Adams Green Lantern ?
I see they may not release Justice League Of
America Bronze Age omnibus vol.3, but than
Have no problem of offering the same people
Who supported vol 1 and 2 a deluxe version 
With selected stories from them.
Again they kill off any Hitman motivation
With a book featuring selected storeis.
Why is it Image and Dark Horse and Dynamite 
Can release runs and never ever resort to
Cherry picking stories?

----------


## NeathBlue

> It sure looks that way:
> 
> *ALL-STAR COMICS: ONLY LEGENDS LIVE FOREVER TP*
> written by PAUL LEVITZ and GERRY CONWAY
> art by JOE STATON, BOB LAYTON, WALLACE WOOD, KEITH GIFFEN and others
> cover by JOE STATON and DICK GIORDANO
> *The classic 1970s run of the Justice Society of America is now collected in a single volume* from the pages of ALL-STAR COMICS #58-74, ADVENTURE COMICS #461-466 and DC SPECIAL #29! Witness the continuing adventures of the Flash, Green Lantern, Hawkman, Doctor Fate and Wildcat as they’re joined by younger heroes Robin, Power Girl and Star-Spangled Kid to battle the Psycho-Pirate, the immortal Vandal Savage, the Injustice Society and more.
> ON SALE 08.28.19
> $34.99 US | 448 PAGES


Wish they’d done it as an Omnibus and also put The Last Days of the JSA in it also.
Got them all still from when they originally came out, but will be tempted to get this.
Oh they should also put DC Super-Stars 17 in as well.

----------


## SJNeal

> This is an intriguing one. I'm holding off on the Moore/Veitch Absolutes until the inevitable Omnibus, but I didn't expect to see an entirely different Swamp Thing run collected in that format in the meantime. And one that's never been collected before, no less! That's gotta be pretty rare-- an entire run going straight from monthly to Omnibus format after a nearly 30 year gap.


This book is a prime candidate for cancellation, so be sure to pre-order if you want it to actually see print!  :Smile:

----------


## Captain Craig

> This is an intriguing one. I'm holding off on the Moore/Veitch Absolutes until the inevitable Omnibus, but I didn't expect to see an entirely different Swamp Thing run collected in that format in the meantime. And one that's never been collected before, no less! That's gotta be pretty rare-- an entire run going straight from monthly to Omnibus format after a nearly 30 year gap.





> *SWAMP THING BY NANCY A. COLLINS OMNIBUS* 
> written by NANCY A. COLLINS
> art by TOM MANDRAKE, SHAWN McMANUS, JAN DUURSEMA, SCOT EATON and others
> cover by MICHAEL ZULLI
> In these 1990s tales written by critically acclaimed Bram Stoker Award-winning horror novelist Nancy A. Collins, a mad priest has come to Houma to test his followers with a fatal poison, and Swamp Thing must stop him before things go too far. Then, Swamp Thing finds himself a surprise candidate for governor of Louisiana. And when Swamp Thing must save Abigail Arcane and their daughter, Tefé, from the murderous dream-pirates of Dark Conrad, who’s he gonna call? John Constantine! Collects SWAMP THING #110-139 and ANNUAL #6 and #7, BLACK ORCHID #5, and a story from VERTIGO JAM #1, plus never-before-published behind-the-scenes material.
> ON SALE 01.08.19 | $125.00 US | 968 PAGES



I spot read Swamp Thing in the 90s. I probably read a few of these but I wasn't buying the title with any regularity. 
If this makes it to market I'll buy it for sure. 
I agree about the monthly to Omni format with a 30yr gap observation. The only possible exception would be the material in the current volumes of the Batman/Superman/WonderWoman Golden Age Omnis that were never collected in the Archives editions I suppose.

----------


## Vilynne

> This book is a prime candidate for cancellation, so be sure to pre-order if you want it to actually see print!


You are sadly correct. But these days, is anything outside the reprints/Batman safe from cancelation? 

Its still surprising they would release this in Omni form, instead of fat TPBs. They still have yet to collect Wheeler's ST as well. I hope for the new DCTV they also rerelease Andy Diggle's run.

----------


## shaboo

> You are sadly correct. But these days, is anything outside the reprints/Batman safe from cancelation?


Sadly, even Batman isn't safe from cancelation  :Frown:  Look what happened to The Dark Knight Detectice Vol. 3 TPB or to the Batman In Brave And The Bold Omnibus Vol. 3 ...

----------


## Hilden B. Lade

> You are sadly correct. But these days, is anything outside the reprints/Batman safe from cancelation? 
> 
> Its still surprising they would release this in Omni form, instead of fat TPBs. They still have yet to collect Wheeler's ST as well. I hope for the new DCTV they also rerelease Andy Diggle's run.


Well Doug Wheeler's run wasn't very popular or well-regarded (according to a retrospective interview with Nancy A. Collins a few years back, she was brought onto the book with the aim of stopping the readership bleed Wheeler caused), and Doug Wheeler himself is a mega obscure writer whose biggest writing credit (possibly only?) of significance is his Swamp Thing run, so I can imagine why it wouldn't be high trading priority for DC.

(though given DC's erratic trading behavior, considering the solicited trades of fairly popular/well-regarded/written by big industry names material they've cancelled, who can predict anything they do)

----------


## TheTemp

> *BATMAN: BLACK AND WHITE OMNIBUS* 
> stories and art by NEAL ADAMS, BRIAN AZZARELLO, LEE BERMEJO, BRIAN BOLLAND, ED BRUBAKER, JOHN BUSCEMA, CLIFF CHIANG, DARWYN COOKE, PAUL DINI, WARREN ELLIS, HARLAN ELLISON, NEIL GAIMAN, DAVE GIBBONS, ADAM HUGHES, GEOFF JOHNS, DAVE JOHNSON, JIM LEE, DWAYNE McDUFFIE, SEAN MURPHY, DENNIS ONEIL, PAUL POPE, ALEX ROSS, WALTER SIMONSON, RYAN SOOK, BRUCE TIMM and others
> cover by JIM LEE and SCOTT WILLIAMS
> Presented in stark black and white, these tales delve into the darkest corners of Batmans psyche, while pitting him against his greatest foes. With stories and art by a stellar lineup of comics talent including Neil Gaiman, Jim Lee and dozens of others, this title collects stories from Black and White #1-4, Batman: Black and White #1-6 and stories from Batman: Gotham Knights #1-49.
> ON SALE 01.22.20
> $125.00 US | 912 PAGES | B&W


Opinions on the material in this? Is it all one story? Im going to guess it may not be considering the amount of creators in it.. I also dislike black and white art but what do people think of this stuff?

----------


## Dr Hank

Got my copy of the new Death and Return of Superman today. Really nice looking book, dustjacket is the same style as the Exile omni. Binding is tight but I haven't flipped through it yet, it's about the size of the Infinite Crisis omni.

I'm glad I never paid secondary market prices for the last edition, got rewarded with this.  :Smile:

----------


## Clark_Kent

> Opinions on the material in this? Is it all one story? I’m going to guess it may not be considering the amount of creators in it.. I also dislike black and white art but what do people think of this stuff?


Batman B&W is fantastic. They're basically 2-4 (maybe 5) page stories, little anthologies similar to what you'd find in Detective 1000. As with most anthology books, not every story is a homerun but I found more great stories than disappointing ones in the series. I'm tempted to pick this up even though I already own the tpb's.

----------


## SJNeal

> Well Doug Wheeler's run wasn't very popular or well-regarded (according to a retrospective interview with Nancy A. Collins a few years back, she was brought onto the book with the aim of stopping the readership bleed Wheeler caused), and Doug Wheeler himself is a mega obscure writer whose biggest writing credit (possibly only?) of significance is his Swamp Thing run, so I can imagine why it wouldn't be high trading priority for DC.
> 
> (though given DC's erratic trading behavior, considering the solicited trades of fairly popular/well-regarded/written by big industry names material they've cancelled, who can predict anything they do)


Great interview, thanks for posting!  I can't believe Collins passed up the chance to write _Animal Man_!?  We would have been spared Jerry Prosser's mess, and the book probably wouldn't have gotten the axe...  :Frown:

----------


## LordJulius

> Opinions on the material in this? Is it all one story? I’m going to guess it may not be considering the amount of creators in it.. I also dislike black and white art but what do people think of this stuff?


Now THIS is actually something that would warrant an Absolute, in contrast to some other material that has recently been given the nod.

----------


## doolittle

JoshuaHeM, I see you have your AIM listed.  I'll hit you up on there.

----------


## Vilynne

> Great interview, thanks for posting!  I can't believe Collins passed up the chance to write _Animal Man_!?  We would have been spared Jerry Prosser's mess, and the book probably wouldn't have gotten the axe...


They need to bring back Animal Man.

Was Prossers run truly that bad?

----------


## Judge Dredd

Justice League Of America: The Bronze Age Vol 1 trade paperback have been cancelled and will be replaced with  Justice League Of America: The Last Survivors Of Earth! collecting the same content. I wonder why they soured on the Bronze Age title really hope they still keep the omnibus on track, but sounds like the whole line is mess and DC does not even know what they are doing. Really makes me not want to support them and just buy Marvel Omnibus because they do not randomly get cancelled a couple months before release.

----------


## Seeker

> Justice League Of America: The Bronze Age Vol 1 trade paperback have been cancelled and will be replaced with  Justice League Of America: The Last Survivors Of Earth! collecting the same content. I wonder why they soured on the Bronze Age title really hope they still keep the omnibus on track, but sounds like the whole line is mess and DC does not even know what they are doing. Really makes me not want to support them and just buy Marvel Omnibus because they do not randomly get cancelled a couple months before release.


It is most definitely, a mess. A company/brand of this size should have strategy/message/marketing in place before making wholesale changes. Want to kill the line but have already solicited? Do smaller print runs to fulfill the commitment while you spread the word that you're moving in a different direction. DC has been mismanaged on many fronts for a long while, in my opinion, and has continually squandered every opportunity for growth of the brand.

----------


## Judge Dredd

> It is most definitely, a mess. A company/brand of this size should have strategy/message/marketing in place before making wholesale changes. Want to kill the line but have already solicited? Do smaller print runs to fulfill the commitment while you spread the word that you're moving in a different direction. DC has been mismanaged on many fronts for a long while, in my opinion, and has continually squandered every opportunity for growth of the brand.


Yeah the lack of plan shows poor management it seems like they randomly decided this does not work, and then just started cancelling stuff with no plan is place moving forward. I know they let some people go recently, but they should probably have had a plan in place before letting people go so things run smoothly instead of this mess.

----------


## PossumGrease

With so much content heading to the DC Universe APP, I bought the big iPad Pro over the weekend and I'm now making the switch to digital. I thought I wouldn't like it, but with the size of the screen, it's perfect. Whether this is what DC wanted or not, my next move was to take Bronze Age Doom Patrol out of April DCBS order along with a couple other collected editions. 

I will still buy Absolute Swamp Thing if it ever gets printed, but I think that's it for collected editions. Now I'm eyeballing my shelves to see what I should sell. What a paradigm shift for me in only a few days, but I think I'm more at peace with the switch.

----------


## stgeorge602

Initially I wasn't on board for digital comics but when I had an iPad (9.7) I began experimenting with digital and it turned out to be convenient.  The space-saving option is what sold me and the ability to check out older comics that are no longer in print or will not be re-printed.  I've sold my iPad since but have been in the market for one.  The Pro is probably overkill (pricewise too) for me for a comics reader.  I've been eyeing the entry-level iPad (128GB) for a while now.

----------


## stgeorge602

> Initially I wasn't on board for digital comics but when I had an iPad (9.7) I began experimenting with digital and it turned out to be convenient.  The space-saving option is what sold me and the ability to check out older comics that are no longer in print or will not be re-printed.  I've sold my iPad since but have been in the market for one.  The Pro is probably overkill (pricewise too) for me for a comics reader.  I've been eyeing the entry-level iPad (128GB) for a while now.


However, I am still going to stick with trades for series I follow and enjoy.  I have a good collection and have been reading since 2007.  I don't plan to sell what I've accumulated.

----------


## CellarDweller

I don't know if anyone posted about this already or not,  I just found out about it the other day.

According to Amazon, DC Comics is going to release a hard cover collection (similar to the Showcase Presents) of the first 26 issues of Super Friends.  They are listing the date as 12/31/19.

I don't know if it will be in color or black and white (like the Showcase Presents was).

https://www.amazon.com/Super-Friends...gateway&sr=8-1

----------


## Dick Grayson

> With so much content heading to the DC Universe APP, I bought the big iPad Pro over the weekend and I'm now making the switch to digital. I thought I wouldn't like it, but with the size of the screen, it's perfect. Whether this is what DC wanted or not, my next move was to take Bronze Age Doom Patrol out of April DCBS order along with a couple other collected editions. 
> 
> I will still buy Absolute Swamp Thing if it ever gets printed, but I think that's it for collected editions. Now I'm eyeballing my shelves to see what I should sell. What a paradigm shift for me in only a few days, but I think I'm more at peace with the switch.


If youre anything like me, youll have no trouble. I was very much anti-digital,  had a MASSIVE collection. But once I decided to move overseas, I knew taking my collection would be impossible. But, worried Id hate digital, I didnt sell anything until I tried it out on a big ol iPad Pro. Once I started, I took to it pretty quickly and have not looked back. I made back the cost of the iPad and then some, which also helped with any lingering doubts about my decision. 

Being able to take a big run of comics (or multiple runs!) anywhere so easily, and the display size being so large is a dream. And its way lighter and easier to read than a big ol omnibus (and I say this as a staunch omni guy and huge proponent of custom binding.) I kept some of my books for sentimental reasons and a few of my favorite customs, but still prefer the digital ones, especially new comics that are in such hi-res that you can zoom in with little to no quality loss. 

That said, I still regularly check out whats coming out, even if I cant buy it cheaply. The Absolute Swamp Thing, as well as the recent Morrison omnis have tempted me though, admittedly.

----------


## Adset

I've long switched to digital for monthly books, but I maintain and continue to accumulate a hardcover collection of my favorites. Digital is a nice option to test-run books to decide if they're bookshelf-worthy.

----------


## Hellboydce

Do you own the books digitally or only as long as you subscribe?

----------


## Clark_Kent

> Do you own the books digitally or only as long as you subscribe?


If you purchase the books, they're yours. If you download free ones (through Comixology Unlimited, for example), then you have access to them as long as you subscribe. A subscription like Comixology Unlimited is much like having a library card, in that way. But books you pay money for are yours.

----------


## Clark_Kent

> Initially I wasn't on board for digital comics but when I had an iPad (9.7) I began experimenting with digital and it turned out to be convenient.  The space-saving option is what sold me and the ability to check out older comics that are no longer in print or will not be re-printed.  I've sold my iPad since but have been in the market for one.  The Pro is probably overkill (pricewise too) for me for a comics reader.  I've been eyeing the entry-level iPad (128GB) for a while now.


I use the Kindle Fire HD 10 for my digital reading. Beautiful screen, and very cheap. I initially got into digital solely for floppies, but comixology's sales on trades just can't be beat...they regularly have sales of trades where you're only paying $5 or $6 instead of cover price.

----------


## My Two Cents

I tried digital for awhile, I liked it at first and was thinking
About changing from floppies to digital, but ultimently realized
I wanted physical material to read and own.
Currently I just buy hard and soft cover trades because reading
Select runs from over the decades ( and today) is the only way
I can continue with this hobby and be 100% satisfied.

----------


## Hellboydce

> If you purchase the books, they're yours. If you download free ones (through Comixology Unlimited, for example), then you have access to them as long as you subscribe. A subscription like Comixology Unlimited is much like having a library card, in that way. But books you pay money for are yours.


I did have a look at comixology, and Saga deluxe book 1 (for example) was around £20, whereas I could buy the HC for about £26, I think for me to make the switch they would have to be a bit cheaper, as I can sell the books and recoup some money (or even make extra cash) whereas you ain’t getting any digital money back

----------


## Clark_Kent

> I did have a look at comixology, and Saga deluxe book 1 (for example) was around £20, whereas I could buy the HC for about £26, I think for me to make the switch they would have to be a bit cheaper, as I can sell the books and recoup some money (or even make extra cash) whereas you ain’t getting any digital money back


Yeah, I totally see that. For me, I never buy digital (except floppies) when it's not on sale because then almost everything is cover price. And I won't pay cover for digital. But comixology loves their sales...it seems like if Batman mentions "Tuesday" in a book, they'll have a "Holy Tuesday Batman!" sale :P  And that's when I strike. 

I still buy a lot of physical, mainly for older things or lines I want to support, though.

----------


## Graphic Autist

I just received the new Death and Return of Superman Omnibus.

If you're near the beginning or end of the book (like, the first and last hundred pages,) the book won't stay open on it's own. Anyone else have the same issue with this book? I don't remember having that issue with the new Infinite Crisis Omni, and it's of similar size.

----------


## tv horror

> I use the Kindle Fire HD 10 for my digital reading. Beautiful screen, and very cheap. I initially got into digital solely for floppies, but comixology's sales on trades just can't be beat...they regularly have sales of trades where you're only paying $5 or $6 instead of cover price.


How do you read the files on the Kindle? I want to upgrade my device however I have a ton of files that use Comic Book Reader because they were scanned and I would like to know if the Kindle would read them, thanks..

----------


## Clark_Kent

> How do you read the files on the Kindle? I want to upgrade my device however I have a ton of files that use Comic Book Reader because they were scanned and I would like to know if the Kindle would read them, thanks..


I read digital books through the Comixology app, since that's where I purchased them. I'm sure it probably has the capability to open most file types, if not through the native software then through an app of some kind.


Edit: maybe one of these apps would suit your files? https://www.ereader-palace.com/best-...-tablets-2015/

----------


## Hellboydce

> Yeah, I totally see that. For me, I never buy digital (except floppies) when it's not on sale because then almost everything is cover price. And I won't pay cover for digital. But comixology loves their sales...it seems like if Batman mentions "Tuesday" in a book, they'll have a "Holy Tuesday Batman!" sale :P  And that's when I strike. 
> 
> I still buy a lot of physical, mainly for older things or lines I want to support, though.


I’m getting a new iPad Pro (when the free beats offer kicks in) so I may dip my toe into the digital waters

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## bob.schoonover

> I know this is a strange comparison, but I have some credit on Amazon and was going to budget it toward Batman Eternal. But I want to get the Amazing Spider-Man Omnibus Vol. 4 coming out in June.
> 
> If you were only getting 1 omni, which would you pick?


ASM seems much more likely to go out of print/stock earlier.  I liked Eternal well enough, but I wouldn't call it essential unless you are just a fan of seeing the Bat-family mostly working together

----------


## OldManBrian

> I know this is a strange comparison, but I have some credit on Amazon and was going to budget it toward Batman Eternal. But I want to get the Amazing Spider-Man Omnibus Vol. 4 coming out in June.
> 
> If you were only getting 1 omni, which would you pick?


ASM 4 without even thinking about it, assuming you like silver/bronze age comics. I read Eternal in singles when it was coming out and about half way through that weekly mish-mash I regretted it but stuck it out until the end. It wasn't bad overall but it was the definition of unnecessary mediocrity at best for me.

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Gar-El

> How do you read the files on the Kindle? I want to upgrade my device however I have a ton of files that use Comic Book Reader because they were scanned and I would like to know if the Kindle would read them, thanks..


For my Kindle HD 10, I sideloaded the Google Play Store, so it can download and run any android app through their store. I use CDisplay for cbr files, and DCU/MU run perfectly as well. 

Comixology is Amazon's app, so you can install it without playstore. They just don't want their competitors on there, presumably.  :Smile:

----------


## The Lucky One

> I know this is a strange comparison, but I have some credit on Amazon and was going to budget it toward Batman Eternal. But I want to get the Amazing Spider-Man Omnibus Vol. 4 coming out in June.
> 
> If you were only getting 1 omni, which would you pick?


I read about 1/4 of the issues of Batman Eternal, basically all the ones that had Stephanie Brown in them. (Vote with your wallets, kids!) They were fine, some issues were pretty good. But I didnt really feel like I was missing a great deal.

The ending was really fun, though!

----------


## tv horror

Thank you for the reply Gar-El. :Big Grin:

----------


## Gurz

Just ordered '' The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen: The Jubilee Edition'' , '' Seven Soldiers Omnibus'' and '' Justice League International Omnibus''  :Smile:

----------


## Dr Hank

> Just ordered '' The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen: The Jubilee Edition'' , '' Seven Soldiers Omnibus'' and '' Justice League International Omnibus''


Nice haul! I want all three of those myself eventually, especially the new LoEG omni to replace my softcover version. I love those comics. I also need to get the Seven Soldiers before the Final Crisi omni, or so I've read. And JLI justto re-read those since I reallly enjoyed them as a kid.

I just got done reading the Superman Eradication tpb, so glad I did. The Exile omni really left me wanting to see what happens, not sure why they didn't put those issues into the omni...wouldn't have added much much size and it's a much more natural ending spot. But DC didn't call and ask me my opinion  :Wink:

----------


## Vilynne

So what is everyone's thoughts on Doomsday Clock being released in two separate volumes? Would it be worth it to wait for the inevitable complete collection?

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## T.D.

> So what is everyone's thoughts on Doomsday Clock being released in two separate volumes? Would it be worth it to wait for the inevitable complete collection?


I don't even think Doomsday Clock would be worth getting in Absolute format for ten bucks. But that's probably not the answer you were looking for  :Embarrassment: 

But if one _were_ interested in buying a popular event series (no matter how dumb or terrible), in my opinion it's always better to wait. I feel it's only worth springing for something immediately if there's a chance it'll go OOP and you won't have any other format options.

In this case, DC will undoubtedly be milking this thing so I say don't rush to buy it. Or at all.  :Big Grin:

----------


## bob.schoonover

Well, I'm sure as heck not buying Doomsday Clock in two parts.  The whole reason I planned to trade wait the series was to read the whole thing at once.  And I'm not buying two separate collections because I'm surly that way.  What a silly decision

----------


## Adset

Who knows if any of us will even still be collecting comics in 2027, when Doomsday Clock will at last be concluded and we could purchase a collected edition.

----------


## ER Prest

> I don't even think Doomsday Clock would be_ worth_ getting in Absolute format for ten bucks. But that's probably not the answer you were looking for 
> 
> But if one _were_ interested in buying a popular event series (no matter how dumb or terrible), in my opinion it's always better to wait. I feel it's only worth springing for something immediately if there's a chance it'll go OOP and you won't have any other format options.
> 
> In this case, DC will undoubtedly be milking this thing so I say don't rush to buy it. Or at all.


You don't like Gary Frank's art? This may be a first

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Brian

> Actually... and this is going to sound super nit-picky. I don't always like the way he draws faces.
> He's still great. The characters sometimes do poses for the sake of poses, but there, that's my nit-pick.


So it's not just me then. There's something about the way he draws teeth and mouths that feels slightly unsettling.

----------


## Vilynne

> I don't even think Doomsday Clock would be worth getting in Absolute format for ten bucks. But that's probably not the answer you were looking for 
> 
> But if one _were_ interested in buying a popular event series (no matter how dumb or terrible), in my opinion it's always better to wait. I feel it's only worth springing for something immediately if there's a chance it'll go OOP and you won't have any other format options.
> 
> In this case, DC will undoubtedly be milking this thing so I say don't rush to buy it. Or at all.


That's totally fair. I would like to give it a chance myself , but I also don't want to have two volumes worth.

And you're correct, they'll milk Doomsday Clock dry until the bitter end.

----------


## rtk79

> So it's not just me then. There's something about the way he draws teeth and mouths that feels slightly unsettling.



Sadly, he's not good with eyes either.
I really don't get the approval this guy gets.
But then I also think his good buddy Geoff Johns is a one-note, tone-deaf hack who couldn't write his way out of a paper bag, so I'm clearly in the minority here.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> So it's not just me then. There's something about the way he draws teeth and mouths that feels slightly unsettling.


I can see what you're saying regarding the teeth but they don't bother me that much and not that big an issue for me for me not to like his art. I quite like his work especially in Shazam by Geoff Johns.

----------


## My Two Cents

I love Gary Franks art 
Especially his run on Supergirl 
and Incredible Hulk.

----------


## TheTemp

> That's totally fair. I would like to give it a chance myself , but I also don't want to have two volumes worth.
> 
> And you're correct, they'll milk Doomsday Clock dry until the bitter end.


You mean exactly like they’ve done to the series it’s a sequel to?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Vilynne

> You mean exactly like they’ve done to the series it’s a sequel to?


Are you saying you aren't picking up Watchmen with the new international cover!?!?!?!

----------


## osakafanz

> Are you saying you aren't picking up Watchmen with the new international cover!?!?!?!


What new international cover???

----------


## SJNeal

> I love Gary Franks art 
> Especially his run on Supergirl 
> and Incredible Hulk.


Agreed.

Oddly enough, his best work was when he was able to keep a monthly schedule...  :Wink:

----------


## Vilynne

> What new international cover???


It was announced in Julys solicts. Heres the new details:


This new edition of the international collection of WATCHMEN features a new lenticular cover!
ON SALE 09.25.19
$24.99 US | 438 PAGES
FC | ISBN: 978-1-77950-092-2

----------


## osakafanz

> It was announced in Julys solicts. Heres the new details:
> 
> 
> This new edition of the international collection of WATCHMEN features a new lenticular cover!
> ON SALE 09.25.19
> $24.99 US | 438 PAGES
> FC | ISBN: 978-1-77950-092-2


Looks similar to the lenticular cover of Doomsday Clock #1...

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

DC's Omnibus sales in March 2019:

159.	Batgirl: The Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 2 - 672
267.	Sandman Omnibus Vol. 3 - 350

Detective Comics: 80 Years of Batman Deluxe OHC was No. 2 with a figure of 8,986!

----------


## Captain Craig

Batgirl: BA vol.2 came in with sales in the expected range.
Sandman vol.3 is disappointing. 

DANG on Detective's 80yrs OHC!!!

----------


## Gurz

League of Extraordinary Gentlemn Jubilee Adition Omnibus is thiner than what i expected.

----------


## Dr Hank

> League of Extraordinary Gentlemn Jubilee Adition Omnibus is thiner than what i expected.


Is it a larger size than the softcover omnibus, do you know?

----------


## T.D.

> Is it a larger size than the softcover omnibus, do you know?


It's oversized trim size. Here's a nice video review that shows everything:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8G_j6hNEhXY

I already have all of LOEG in standard hardcover size, but I might eventually pick this up. Looks really nice; especially like the design under the dust jacket.

----------


## Dr Hank

> It's oversized trim size. Here's a nice video review that shows everything:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8G_j6hNEhXY
> 
> I already have all of LOEG in standard hardcover size, but I might eventually pick this up. Looks really nice; especially like the design under the dust jacket.


Yeah I watched that video last week, nice video for sure but he doesn't have the softcover version to compare. Not a big deal, I'm going to get the new one regardless. Got some tax return back so now might be a good time. Thanks for responding!

----------


## Vilynne

So I ordered, received and read Mister Miracle by Tom King. I don't know if I've ever read anything that was so hyped, byt is actually a little more than mediocre. It reminded me of his Omega Men (the hype and then it being mostly blah), and I just don't understand what all the hype is about? Why does it seem theres a hivemind whos obsessed with Tom King? 

I think it would've been a pretty good 4-6 issue mini series, but as it is, its pretty forgettable and the writing at times feels so ... Boring and aimless, without any point other than to fill space. There are little to no explanations for what is happening, but the only amazing thing is the art. That's a 9/10 for me. 

I don't believe I will be picking up any other series penned by King (im looking at you Heroes in Crisis).

----------


## Captain Craig

A "hive mind" is largely how society as devolved or been exploited in last few years due to social media.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

Over on the MMW Forum, someone mentioned the Superman Golden Age Vol. 1 Omnibus getting a reprint. Not sure how solid this information is.

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1148695

----------


## Balakin

> So I ordered, received and read Mister Miracle by Tom King. I don't know if I've ever read anything that was so hyped, byt is actually a little more than mediocre. It reminded me of his Omega Men (the hype and then it being mostly blah), and I just don't understand what all the hype is about? Why does it seem theres a hivemind whos obsessed with Tom King? 
> 
> I think it would've been a pretty good 4-6 issue mini series, but as it is, its pretty forgettable and the writing at times feels so ... Boring and aimless, without any point other than to fill space. There are little to no explanations for what is happening, but the only amazing thing is the art. That's a 9/10 for me. 
> 
> I don't believe I will be picking up any other series penned by King (im looking at you Heroes in Crisis).


I loved Mr Miracle, couldn't care less for Omega man, loved Vision (but I'm a sucker for melancholic deconstruction if it's not super derivative like Black hammer) and absolutely HATE his Batman.

Mr Miracle is basically about depression and living with the desire to die, or tempting death. It's also a very good depiction of a relationship where the people involved are pretty broken.
It's about how he lives his life and just like life it doesn't necessarily have an end goal. It's about relationships and the way they decide to live with whatever happens to them. 

Maybe if you know people who went through this or yourself has issues like that it resonates more? 
Or maybe not and even if you have first hand experiences it's just not for you.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> I loved Mr Miracle, couldn't care less for Omega man, loved Vision (but I'm a sucker for melancholic deconstruction if it's not super derivative like Black hammer) and absolutely HATE his Batman.
> 
> Mr Miracle is basically about depression and living with the desire to die, or tempting death. It's also a very good depiction of a relationship where the people involved are pretty broken.
> It's about how he lives his life and just like life it doesn't necessarily have an end goal. It's about relationships and the way they decide to live with whatever happens to them. 
> 
> Maybe if you know people who went through this or yourself has issues like that it resonates more? 
> Or maybe not and even if you have first hand experiences it's just not for you.


It looks like I need to read Mr Miracle. I really liked Vision.

----------


## FluffySheep

> I loved Mr Miracle, couldn't care less for Omega man, loved Vision (but I'm a sucker for melancholic deconstruction if it's not super derivative like Black hammer) and absolutely HATE his Batman.
> 
> Mr Miracle is basically about depression and living with the desire to die, or tempting death. It's also a very good depiction of a relationship where the people involved are pretty broken.
> It's about how he lives his life and just like life it doesn't necessarily have an end goal. It's about relationships and the way they decide to live with whatever happens to them. 
> 
> Maybe if you know people who went through this or yourself has issues like that it resonates more? 
> Or maybe not and even if you have first hand experiences it's just not for you.


I've not read a single thing by Tom King, but you just sold this to me.

----------


## Balakin

> It looks like I need to read Mr Miracle. I really liked Vision.


It's not the same type of story though. I would say Vision is more traditional deconstruction while Mr Miracle is a bit more experimental, leaning towards Grant Morrison but not to the extent of being incomprehensible.

----------


## Balakin

> I've not read a single thing by Tom King, but you just sold this to me.


hope it won't disappoint. Let us know what you think!( anyone who cares to type it down).

I think whatever King writes is going to be divisive (except Heroes in crisis which everyone seems to hate). I've heard opinions of Mr Miracle that said they don't explain depression to the reader and it's not informative enough. But that's what I liked about it, it depicted depression and didn't explain it (show don't tell).

Also even though I dislike half his output I don't think he is overrated at all. There is clearly something about his books that talks to a lot of people. Maybe some of it is just too personal.

----------


## Vilynne

> It's not the same type of story though. I would say Vision is more traditional deconstruction while Mr Miracle is a bit more experimental, leaning towards Grant Morrison but not to the extent of being incomprehensible.


Vision was excellent, and why I kept giving King a chance, but even with the "living with depression", I failed to be captured or interested in the characters.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> It's not the same type of story though. I would say Vision is more traditional deconstruction while Mr Miracle is a bit more experimental, leaning towards Grant Morrison but not to the extent of being incomprehensible.


Ok, thanks for the heads up. I'll bear that in mind.

----------


## bob.schoonover

A couple new(?) collections up on Amazon:
Death of Superman: The Wake 
https://smile.amazon.com/Death-Super...dp/1779501137/
(would this be a recut of World Without Superman/Funeral for a Friends or some sort of epilogue to Return of Superman?)


https://smile.amazon.com/Superman-Ba...dp/1779501420/
I assume this is just the two 80th Anniversary HCs stuffed in a slipcase

----------


## SJNeal

> A couple new(?) collections up on Amazon:
> Death of Superman: The Wake 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Death-Super...dp/1779501137/
> (would this be a recut of World Without Superman/Funeral for a Friends or some sort of epilogue to Return of Superman?)


Interesting.  At 136 pages, it's pretty slim (6 issues) and the only creators listed are Louise Simonson and Cat Staggs.  For a second I thought it might be one of those YA prose novels, but the dimensions are standard trim tpb.

But who knows, Amazon's info is often wrong/revised for items listed so far in advance.     :Smile:

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Interesting.  At 136 pages, it's pretty slim (6 issues) and the only creators listed are Louise Simonson and Cat Staggs.  For a second I thought it might be one of those YA prose novels, but the dimensions are standard trim tpb.
> 
> But who knows, Amazon's info is often wrong/revised for items listed so far in advance.


Oh, it's this series, I assume:
https://comicvine.gamespot.com/the-d...o/4000-678506/

----------


## SJNeal

> Oh, it's this series, I assume:
> https://comicvine.gamespot.com/the-d...o/4000-678506/


I had no idea this even existed.   :Confused: 

Thanks for the info!

----------


## Hellboydce

Whats the opinion on superman for tomorrow? Moving house soon and looking to thin the herd, have a sealed Absolute and want to know if its worth cracking open? Havent really heard anything good or bad about it

----------


## Dick Grayson

> What’s the opinion on superman for tomorrow? Moving house soon and looking to thin the herd, have a sealed Absolute and want to know if it’s worth cracking open? Haven’t really heard anything good or bad about it


It’s nice to look at, very very blah story. Unless you love Jim Lee’s art, you can probably sell it.

----------


## Hellboydce

> It’s nice to look at, very very blah story. Unless you love Jim Lee’s art, you can probably sell it.


Nope, no Jim lee fan, at least not since 1990 something

----------


## Enigma

I finally got around to finishing reading the Knightfall omnibus' trilogy, so glad that I did. I vaguely remember there being specific parts where I was a bit less interested, but as a whole, it was fantastic  :Big Grin:

----------


## abilashsaliba

> Whats the opinion on superman for tomorrow? Moving house soon and looking to thin the herd, have a sealed Absolute and want to know if its worth cracking open? Havent really heard anything good or bad about it


Though I dig Azzarello's writing in general, this story was weak. I only keep my copies because Lee and Azz have signed them. You can probably let it go...

----------


## Balakin

> What’s the opinion on superman for tomorrow? Moving house soon and looking to thin the herd, have a sealed Absolute and want to know if it’s worth cracking open? Haven’t really heard anything good or bad about it


I think most people agree the story is very mediocre and Jim Lee's art is amazing (unless you are in the 1% that just doesn't care for his stuff. For that reason I never bothered with this book).

----------


## FluffySheep

> What’s the opinion on superman for tomorrow? Moving house soon and looking to thin the herd, have a sealed Absolute and want to know if it’s worth cracking open? Haven’t really heard anything good or bad about it


I'd say the same as everyone else. The story did very little for me but I did like the art. It wasn't enough for me to keep it though. I sold mine.

----------


## Hellboydce

On the to sell pile then, along with my Absolute Preachers and Y, the last man, which was never worthy of an Absolute, as the art (of which should be the main consideration of something getting absoluted) is crap, and I never really cared for the story, it was ok, I only got them because at the time I collected every Absolute, regardless of quality, and preacher, although great at the time, just didn’t hold up

----------


## Enigma

> On the to sell pile then, along with my Absolute Preachers and Y, the last man, which was never worthy of an Absolute, as the art (of which should be the main consideration of something getting absoluted) is crap, and I never really cared for the story, it was ok, I only got them because at the time I collected every Absolute, regardless of quality, and preacher, although great at the time, just didn’t hold up


I've never heard anybody describe the art as crap before :P Not that it's anything like amazing, but crap? ^^

----------


## Hellboydce

> I've never heard anybody describe the art as crap before :P Not that it's anything like amazing, but crap? ^^


I think it’s more along the lines of not being absolute worthy, there have been a few absolutes that I have scratched my head over but this is probably number one

----------


## TheTemp

> I've never heard anybody describe the art as crap before :P Not that it's anything like amazing, but crap? ^^


I’ve also never heard anybody say Preacher didn’t hold up. I read through all of Preacher a couple years ago, fastest read through I’ve ever had and I loved every moment of it.

----------


## Adset

That was new for me, too. I respect the opinion but I recently re-read Preacher as well, and I thought it was spectacular as it was back when it was being released.

----------


## Enigma

> I think it’s more along the lines of not being absolute worthy, there have been a few absolutes that I have scratched my head over but this is probably number one


Fair enough. I've never actually bothered with an absolute, yet :P

----------


## Hellboydce

> Fair enough. I've never actually bothered with an absolute, yet :P


I had them all apart from, I think, Danger Girl and Promethea, but it was a collector thing as I realised half of them were crap and I was just getting them for the sake of it, stopped after Killing Joke, still getting Swamp Thing but must of sold off more than half of my Absolutes now

----------


## kp404

Gotta agree that I just reread Preacher absolutes after years and I enjoyed it more than the first time.  You can tell Ennis was having so much fun

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Brian

Some more cancellations according to the Edelweiss catalogues:

Wonder Woman: Blood and Guts, collecting the first 12 issues of the New 52 series.
Batman: Death of the Family Saga, collecting the Death of the Family event.
Batman: Family, collecting the 8 issue mini
Batman: Gotham after Midnight 10th Anniversary edition, collecting the 12 issue series.
Batman: Dark Prince Charming (paperback edition of recent hardcover)
Batman: Zero Year - The Complete Collection
Batman/Superman: World's Finest Team-ups
Freedom Fighters Vol 1: Death of a Nation (would have collected the first half of the current series)
Harley Loves Joker by Paul Dini (paperback edition of the recent hardcover)
Justice League: Unite the League, collecting the first 12 issues of the New52 series
Brave and the Bold: Batman and Wonder Woman (paperback edition of the recent hardcover)
Flash: Reverse Warfare, collecting #13 to 24 of the New 52 series. (Would have been a follow up on the Starting Line Essential Edition)

Most of these hadn't been solicited to comic shops yet, so low orders may not have been the reason for the cancellations. That said, I'd guess single issue sales on the Freedom Fighters series are such that DC doesn't think a collection is even worth soliciting. Blood and Guts, Death of the Family, and the Zero Year collections are almost certainly cancelled because this material will be published in omnibuses in the next 6 months.

----------


## mooch

Hmm. I wanted The Brave and the Bold, but I will wait until DC sees fit to print a trade of it.

----------


## T.D.

> I had them all apart from, I think, Danger Girl and Promethea, but it was a collector thing as I realised half of them were crap and I was just getting them for the sake of it, stopped after Killing Joke, still getting Swamp Thing but must of sold off more than half of my Absolutes now


I did the same thing. I didn't have as many as you, but I owned a good few.

For me personally, I just realized the significant price markup wasn't worth the extra size and slipcase. The 11 inch Deluxe/Omnibus trim size is substantial enough for me. I realized I'd rather sell off my Absolutes and get the same material in Deluxe format (as most, if not all, stories exist in both formats) and pocket the cash to invest in other books. For instance, I sold my two Absolute Planetary volumes for about $1150 total and bought the Planetary Omnibus for under $40. 

The only Absolutes I now own are All-Star Superman (which, oddly, doesn't exist in the deluxe format-- I love the story enough to keep this one though, even if they eventually do), Watchmen (my first Absolute, which I'm happy to hold on to due to sentimental value), and the two recent Authority volumes (which I got crazy good deals-- I paid less than what I'd pay for the upcoming Omnibus on IST day one).

----------


## Dr Hank

Gotta agree with you on the Absolute books. The first one I got was Watchmen also, which I wouldn't trade for anything. The art is beautiful at that size and it's my favorite comic in general, so I'm very happy with it. And I thought I wanted to get as many Absolutes as I could.

But after getting a few of DC's deluxe books, I really like those and decided to get stuff in that trim instead, like V for Vendetta. Nice size, binding, and much better price. The only absolute I regret not getting was LOEG #1.

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> Some more cancellations according to the Edelweiss catalogues:
> 
> Wonder Woman: Blood and Guts, collecting the first 12 issues of the New 52 series.
> Batman: Death of the Family Saga, collecting the Death of the Family event.
> Batman: Family, collecting the 8 issue mini
> Batman: Gotham after Midnight 10th Anniversary edition, collecting the 12 issue series.
> Batman: Dark Prince Charming (paperback edition of recent hardcover)
> Batman: Zero Year - The Complete Collection
> Batman/Superman: World's Finest Team-ups
> ...



That's a shame on Freedom Fighters & Batman: Family.....I was looking forward to finally getting Batman: Family in collected form. 

As for Freedom Fighters, it's actually not a bad series. Eddy Barrows is killing it on the art front, whereas Venditti's doing an alright job with the storyline. Although the series has its flaws and it's not one of the best comics I've read, by any means, it's definitely one of the better FF stories I've read. It deserves a larger following (and tpbs).

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> I did the same thing. I didn't have as many as you, but I owned a good few.
> 
> For me personally, I just realized the significant price markup wasn't worth the extra size and slipcase. The 11 inch Deluxe/Omnibus trim size is substantial enough for me. I realized I'd rather sell off my Absolutes and get the same material in Deluxe format (as most, if not all, stories exist in both formats) and pocket the cash to invest in other books. For instance, I sold my two Absolute Planetary volumes for about $1150 total and bought the Planetary Omnibus for under $40. 
> 
> The only Absolutes I now own are All-Star Superman (which, oddly, doesn't exist in the deluxe format-- I love the story enough to keep this one though, even if they eventually do), Watchmen (my first Absolute, which I'm happy to hold on to due to sentimental value), and the two recent Authority volumes (which I got crazy good deals-- I paid less than what I'd pay for the upcoming Omnibus on IST day one).


 The Absolutes I own are All-Star Superman, Justice, Transmetropolitan, Watchmen, V For Vendetta, New Frontier, and I think that's it. 

Personally, I love the Absolute format. It's expensive, but I compare it to Criterion Collection versions of blurays. It's higher in price (Especially since it'll have a maximum of 12-issues, whereas omnis tend to have far more content), but if you truly appreciate the art-form and the actual work inside, it's worth it.

----------


## ER Prest

Are the White Knight and Mister Miracle hardcovers being released today oversized/deluxe, or standard?

----------


## Johnatellodi

> Are the White Knight and Mister Miracle hardcovers being released today oversized/deluxe, or standard?


Been asking this since they were announced to no avail. Even asked Tom King when he posted about it on IG, but got no response.

My conclusion: No.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Are the White Knight and Mister Miracle hardcovers being released today oversized/deluxe, or standard?





> Been asking this since they were announced to no avail. Even asked Tom King when he posted about it on IG, but got no response.
> 
> My conclusion: No.


If they aren't labelled Deluxe, they are almost definitely standard. DC know they are onto a winner with King's Mister Miracle, therefore rhey want to sell a ton in TPB and standard HC. The deluxe will be forthcoming as will be the Absolute.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

DC's Omnibus/Absolute sales figures for April 2019:

68.	The Death & Return of Superman Omnibus (3rd Edition) - 899
100.	League of Extraordinary Gentlemen Jubilee Edition - 682
105.	World’s Finest: Batman & Superman – The Silver Age Omnibus Vol. 2 - 652
216.	Absolute Scarlet - 332

----------


## FluffySheep

I finished King's Mister Miracle yesterday. Haven't entirely made up my mind on what I thought of it. I'll spoiler this, just in case...

*spoilers:*
I was hoping to get an actual answer at the end of the book as to whether Scott is dead/alive/dreaming etc. I get King was leaving it up to the reader to decide and ponder on it, but I think I would've preferred an actual answer. Interesting book though but it didn't blow me away.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Captain Craig

> DC's Omnibus/Absolute sales figures for April 2019:
> 
> 68.	The Death & Return of Superman Omnibus (3rd Edition) - 899
> 
> 105.	World’s Finest: Batman & Superman – The Silver Age Omnibus Vol. 2 - 652


Just shy 900 units on a third print the first month is really good for D&R of Supes
Worlds Finest vol.2....does that complete the Silver Age for that title? I'm drawing a blank.

----------


## Brian

> Are the White Knight and Mister Miracle hardcovers being released today oversized/deluxe, or standard?





> Been asking this since they were announced to no avail. Even asked Tom King when he posted about it on IG, but got no response.
> 
> My conclusion: No.





> If they aren't labelled Deluxe, they are almost definitely standard. DC know they are onto a winner with King's Mister Miracle, therefore rhey want to sell a ton in TPB and standard HC. The deluxe will be forthcoming as will be the Absolute.


Saw both in my LCS today and can confirm they are both standard trim size.

----------


## Brian

Some more cancellations from Edelweiss:

Wonder Woman Vol 1: The Just War HC
Batman - Detective Comics: Dark Knight Vol 1 - Arkham Knight HC
Batman Vol 10: Knightmares HC 
Flash Vol 10: Force Quest HC

These are all collections of current runs, so I can't see these being cancelled outright. More likely they will end up being paperback editions. I think that especially makes sense for Batman and Flash, which have been straight to paperback paperbacks up to this point.

----------


## Vilynne

> I finished King's Mister Miracle yesterday. Haven't entirely made up my mind on what I thought of it. I'll spoiler this, just in case...
> 
> *spoilers:*
> I was hoping to get an actual answer at the end of the book as to whether Scott is dead/alive/dreaming etc. I get King was leaving it up to the reader to decide and ponder on it, but I think I would've preferred an actual answer. Interesting book though but it didn't blow me away.
> *end of spoilers*


I felt the same way. There's no real pay off or satisfying ending. And the presentation is something thats been done before, only better.

----------


## Balakin

> I felt the same way. There's no real pay off or satisfying ending. And the presentation is something thats been done before, only better.


I was very satisfied with the way it ended. Each to their own but I think it worked with the way he approached the subject matter.
Where was this presentation done better btw? Not arguing I'm just curious.

----------


## shaboo

> Worlds Finest vol.2....does that complete the Silver Age for that title?


This second omnibus ends with WF #158 from June 1966. I'm quite sure there'll be a third Silver Age omnibus, covering the remainder of this decade.

----------


## Vilynne

> I was very satisfied with the way it ended. Each to their own but I think it worked with the way he approached the subject matter.
> Where was this presentation done better btw? Not arguing I'm just curious.


I think just the deconstruction of a man. Miracleman comes to mind. 

Something about spending an entire page watching Darksied eat a carrot from a veggie tray doesn't sit well.

----------


## Balakin

> I think just the deconstruction of a man. Miracleman comes to mind. 
> 
> Something about spending an entire page watching Darksied eat a carrot from a veggie tray doesn't sit well.


Interesting, I really didn't care for Miracleman. Found it tedious to read but that was not helped by the format (standard hc). I don't think I've finished the first volume. Although recently I discovered I have no patience for earlier Alan Moore (Swamp Thing). 
Also I loved the carrot scene  :Big Grin:

----------


## Graphic Autist

> Interesting, I really didn't care for Miracleman. Found it tedious to read but that was not helped by the format (standard hc). I don't think I've finished the first volume.


Oh, man...I read the whole series by Moore about a month ago. I loved it!

----------


## FluffySheep

> I think just the deconstruction of a man. Miracleman comes to mind. 
> 
> Something about spending an entire page watching Darksied eat a carrot from a veggie tray doesn't sit well.


I agree with this. Pages like that did come across as trying a bit too hard to be funny, but it just didn't land with me. I'll give Mister Miracle another read through eventually to see if I feel different the second time around. 

Miracleman was brilliant. I still live in hope of it a) being finished and b) getting an omnibus.

----------


## Vilynne

> I agree with this. Pages like that did come across as trying a bit too hard to be funny, but it just didn't land with me. I'll give Mister Miracle another read through eventually to see if I feel different the second time around. 
> 
> Miracleman was brilliant. I still live in hope of it a) being finished and b) getting an omnibus.


It was funny, but an entire page. Literally an entire page  that's just one example. There are several others where the entire page is the same panel and maybe a few words of dialogue. The "Darksied is" got old really quick for me early on.

----------


## VanWinkle

> Some more cancellations from Edelweiss:
> 
> Wonder Woman Vol 1: The Just War HC
> Batman - Detective Comics: Dark Knight Vol 1 - Arkham Knight HC
> Batman Vol 10: Knightmares HC 
> Flash Vol 10: Force Quest HC
> 
> These are all collections of current runs, so I can't see these being cancelled outright. More likely they will end up being paperback editions. I think that especially makes sense for Batman and Flash, which have been straight to paperback paperbacks up to this point.


Not surprised at all on those. None of them made any sense.

----------


## My Two Cents

I wanted the Wilson Wonder Woman.
Pretty sure it will come out

----------


## Balakin

> It was funny, but an entire page. Literally an entire page  that's just one example. There are several others where the entire page is the same panel and maybe a few words of dialogue. The "Darksied is" got old really quick for me early on.


not to drag this out, because at the end of the day I liked it and you didn't and that's perfectly fine. I'm not even super crazy about the book, I do like it a lot and would like to see more people reading it (maybe after the hype dies down so less expectations) but it's not in my all time top ten.
But!
To me, personally, the "Darkside is" panels are a perfect representation of how my anxiety works. 
Everything is fine, life is chugging along and then I have a random thought in my head, popping in saying "it's all going to s#@t". 
Just like the "darkside is" panels did. 
It might added to my perspective that there is an analysis of Final crisis that puts Darkseid as the manifestation of depression and that view point always lingers in my head when I read anything with him (and probably that's why I hate the n52 Geoff Johns version or the Justice leage cartoon one that's based on John's JL run).

----------


## Vilynne

> not to drag this out, because at the end of the day I liked it and you didn't and that's perfectly fine. I'm not even super crazy about the book, I do like it a lot and would like to see more people reading it (maybe after the hype dies down so less expectations) but it's not in my all time top ten.
> But!
> To me, personally, the "Darkside is" panels are a perfect representation of how my anxiety works. 
> Everything is fine, life is chugging along and then I have a random thought in my head, popping in saying "it's all going to s#@t". 
> Just like the "darkside is" panels did. 
> It might added to my perspective that there is an analysis of Final crisis that puts Darkseid as the manifestation of depression and that view point always lingers in my head when I read anything with him (and probably that's why I hate the n52 Geoff Johns version or the Justice leage cartoon one that's based on John's JL run).


Interesting. I'll definitely have to reread it then. Not right away, I'll let it "air out" a little, maybe have a friend borrow it and we can discuss it together. 

I definitely do like the input/exchange though  :Smile:  instead of the common "like it because its good" reviews ive been finding online.

----------


## Brian

> Not surprised at all on those. None of them made any sense.


Knightmares and Force Quest are in tonight's solicits, as standard paperbacks with fewer issues.

Detective Comics is also there, but with fewer issues and a title change. Still a hard cover though.

I'm not sure why the Det Comics changes warranted a cancellation rather than just an update, but I don't know what terms the distributor has with DC.

No sign of Wilson's Wonder Woman in the August solicits, but it's bound to turn up in next month's solicits in some form.

And speaking of Wonder Woman, this will make some people _very_ happy:

*WONDER WOMAN BY GAIL SIMONE OMNIBUS HC*
written by GAIL SIMONE
art by TERRY DODSON, BERNARD CHANG, AARON LOPRESTI, NICOLA SCOTT and others
cover by NICOLA SCOTT
In these tales of Wonder Woman written by Gail Simone, the Olympians declare war across the globe and only Wonder Woman can stop them! And Wonder Womans life is changed forever when she faces a monster named Genocide who easily beats her! Then, at the ends of the universe, Wonder Woman falls victim to the Black Horizon, risking the safety of her soul. To salvage her existence, she must ally herself with the legendary Beowulf. Collects Wonder Woman #14-44 (2008), #600, Sensation Comics featuring Wonder Woman #1 and a story from the WONDER WOMAN 75TH ANNIVERSARY SPECIAL #1.
ON SALE 02.26.20
$75.00 US | 816 PAGES

----------


## Gurz

Woohoo Gail Wonder Woman ! I will definetly get it.  :Smile:

----------


## SJNeal

> *WONDER WOMAN BY GAIL SIMONE OMNIBUS HC*
> written by GAIL SIMONE
> art by TERRY DODSON, BERNARD CHANG, AARON LOPRESTI, NICOLA SCOTT and others
> cover by NICOLA SCOTT
> In these tales of Wonder Woman written by Gail Simone, the Olympians declare war across the globe and only Wonder Woman can stop them! And Wonder Womans life is changed forever when she faces a monster named Genocide who easily beats her! Then, at the ends of the universe, Wonder Woman falls victim to the Black Horizon, risking the safety of her soul. To salvage her existence, she must ally herself with the legendary Beowulf. Collects Wonder Woman #14-44 (2008), #600, Sensation Comics featuring Wonder Woman #1 and a story from the WONDER WOMAN 75TH ANNIVERSARY SPECIAL #1.
> ON SALE 02.26.20
> $75.00 US | 816 PAGES


Super excited for this one!  And at a reasonable price point, no less?  WTF is happening?!?!   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Trying to get excited for the _Booster Gold_ collection, but I have no idea why they decided to release it as a standard size $40 HC; I think that'll hurt pre-orders, and could lead to the books cancellation.  But considering it'll only take 2 volumes to collect the whole series, I'm going to bite the bullet anyway and risk yet another orphaned collection from DC on my shelf...

----------


## bob.schoonover

Heck yeah, super excited about the Simone collection.

----------


## Vilynne

The Wonder Woman omni is an instant purchase for me. Even though I still need Perez V.3 and Jimenez. Really makes me wonder if they'll do Rucka and Bryne. Which is unfortunate because I've been buying the fat trades.

----------


## My Two Cents

Why oh why D C could it not be Simone’s Birds Of Prey ? :Frown: 
I liked her Wonder Woman in the beginning but lost interest 
As time passed.
But Either way I will surely be Getting the omnibus :Big Grin:

----------


## copywrite

Still wishing they'd make an omnibus of WML's Wonder Woman run.

----------


## SJNeal

> Still wishing they'd make an omnibus of WML's Wonder Woman run.


You and me both!  But it'll never happen... 

I'd be happy with 2 more fat trades, since the final 1/3 of it is already collected (as _Wonder Woman by Mike Deodato_ however).

----------


## Captain Craig

> Still wishing they'd make an omnibus of WML's Wonder Woman run.


All in due time I'm sure.

----------


## Nick Miller

I don’t know if it’s standard operating procedure but I got rid of my Promethea tpbs in anticipation of the deluxe editions.

lol and behold Book 1 comes out in March, and now book 2 isn’t out till Christmas, a whole 9 months later. Get your act together, if you are reprinting a series, release them in a timely manner. These aren’t omnibuses.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS 35TH ANNIVERSARY DELUXE EDITION OHC* 
written by MARV WOLFMAN
art by GEORGE PEREZ, DICK GIORDANO, JERRY ORDWAY and others
cover by GEORGE PEREZ and ALEX ROSS
The 12-issue epic is collected in a new anniversary edition! The mysterious Anti-Monitor has begun a crusade to end all existence. As alternate Earths are destroyed, the Monitor quickly assembles a team of heroes from across time and space to stop the menace!
ON SALE 09.25.19
$49.99 US | 496 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*INJUSTICE: GODS AMONG US YEAR TWO DELUXE EDITION OHC* 
written by TOM TAYLOR
art by BRUNO REDONDO, MIKE S. MILLER and others
cover by JHEREMY RAAPACK
In this New York Times bestselling prequel series to the video game, its the second year of Supermans tyrannical ruleand its up to the Green Lantern Corps to topple his regime. In Year One, it was the Insurgency. Now, in Year Two, the Green Lantern Corps takes an interest in stopping this totalitarian regime! Collects issues #1-12 and ANNUAL #1, plus never before published behind-the-scenes material.
ON SALE 09.25.19
$49.99 US | 336 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*SUPERMAN/BATMAN: 80 YEARS SLIPCASE SET HCS*
Stories and art by various
cover by JIM LEE and SCOTT WILLIAMS
ACTION COMICS: 80 YEARS OF SUPERMAN and DETECTIVE COMICS: 80 YEARS OF BATMAN, the two hardcovers celebrating the histories of Superman and Batman, are offered together in a new slipcase! Curated by editor Paul Levitz, these books feature reprints of the origins of both heroes, as well as their top allies and foes. Also included are lost tales from the past and new stories, all published here for the first time.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*WONDER WOMAN BY GAIL SIMONE OMNIBUS*
written by GAIL SIMONE
art by TERRY DODSON, BERNARD CHANG, AARON LOPRESTI, NICOLA SCOTT and others
cover by NICOLA SCOTT
In these tales of Wonder Woman written by Gail Simone, the Olympians declare war across the globe and only Wonder Woman can stop them! And Wonder Womans life is changed forever when she faces a monster named Genocide who easily beats her! Then, at the ends of the universe, Wonder Woman falls victim to the Black Horizon, risking the safety of her soul. To salvage her existence, she must ally herself with the legendary Beowulf. Collects Wonder Woman #14-44 (2008), #600, Sensation Comics featuring Wonder Woman #1 and a story from the WONDER WOMAN 75TH ANNIVERSARY SPECIAL #1.
ON SALE 02.26.20
$75.00 US | 816 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

Some surprising reprints of Omnibuses and one not so surprising:

*FINAL CRISIS OMNIBUS HC NEW EDITION* 
written by GRANT MORRISON, GEOFF JOHNS, GREG RUCKA and others
art by J.G. JONES, CARLOS PACHECO, DOUG MAHNKE, GEORGE PEREZ, SCOTT KOLINS, PHILIP TAN and others
cover by J.G. JONES
The event that asked, What happens when evil wins? is collected in an omnibus edition that features every tie-in miniseries and chapter, as Superman, Batman and the Justice League must face this reality when Darkseid and his followers win the war between light and dark! Includes BATMAN #676-683 and #701-702, BIRDS OF PREY #118, DC UNIVERSE #0, DC UNIVERSE: THE LAST WILL AND TESTAMENT #1, FINAL CRISIS #1-7, FINAL CRISIS: LEGION OF THREE WORLDS #1-5, FINAL CRISIS: REQUIEM #1, FINAL CRISIS: RESIST #1, FINAL CRISIS: REVELATIONS #1-5, FINAL CRISIS: ROGUES REVENGE #1-3, FINAL CRISIS SECRET FILES #1, FINAL CRISIS: SUBMIT #1, FINAL CRISIS: SUPERMAN BEYOND #1-2, THE FLASH #240-241, TEEN TITANS #59-60 and TERROR TITANS #1-6.
ON SALE 12.04.19
$150.00 US | 1,504 PAGES
*
HARLEY QUINN AND THE GOTHAM CITY SIRENS OMNIBUS HC NEW EDITION* 
written by PAUL DINI, PETER CALLOWAY, TONY BEDARD and others
art by GUILLEM MARCH, ANDRES GUINALDO and others
cover by GUILLEM MARCH
Catwoman, Poison Ivy and Harley Quinn are tired of playing by other peoples rules regardless of which side of the law theyre on. These tough ladies have a new agenda thats all their own, and theyll use any means necessary to pursue it. But can they get along and work as a team? And who will get hurt along the way? Collects GOTHAM CITY SIRENS #1-26 and CATWOMAN #83.
ON SALE 02.05.20
$75.00 US | 648 PAGES
*
SUPERMAN: THE GOLDEN AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 1 NEW EDITION* 
written by JERRY SIEGEL
art by JOE SHUSTER and others
cover by DARWYN COOKE
The early adventures of Superman are back in print in this massive hardcover as he battles social injustice and political corruption, fighting for the common man. Includes the first appearances of Lois Lane and Lex Luthor. Collects stories from ACTION COMICS #1-31, NEW YORK WORLDS FAIR #1, NEW YORK WORLDS FAIR 1940 and SUPERMAN #1-7.
ON SALE 02.12.20
$99.99 US | 784 PAGES

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## bob.schoonover

I don't need another version of it, but that OHC of CoiE would look pretty nice on my shelf next to my impending Zero Hour omni and the Infinite Crisis one.  

I'm not really convinced I need FC in the larger format (have issues, Absolute, and tpb, plus collections for the tie-in series), but I might pick it up if I can find it on a steep discount.  Flashpoint (seems likely after we get all the new Johns' Flash omnis), Convergence (way less likely) and Metal (absolutely will happen, but probably after we get the Snyder-penned issues together in an Absolute edition, followed by a new tpb w/the same contents) in omni format would complete the seven identified crises in oversized format and look kind of lovely on the shelf.

----------


## Captain Craig

> *WONDER WOMAN BY GAIL SIMONE OMNIBUS*
> written by GAIL SIMONE
> art by TERRY DODSON, BERNARD CHANG, AARON LOPRESTI, NICOLA SCOTT and others
> cover by NICOLA SCOTT
> In these tales of Wonder Woman written by Gail Simone, the Olympians declare war across the globe and only Wonder Woman can stop them! And Wonder Woman’s life is changed forever when she faces a monster named Genocide who easily beats her! Then, at the ends of the universe, Wonder Woman falls victim to the Black Horizon, risking the safety of her soul. To salvage her existence, she must ally herself with the legendary Beowulf. Collects Wonder Woman #14-44 (2008), #600, Sensation Comics featuring Wonder Woman #1 and a story from the WONDER WOMAN 75TH ANNIVERSARY SPECIAL #1.
> ON SALE 02.26.20
> $75.00 US | 816 PAGES


A day of purchase to be certain!!

----------


## Crossfist

Flash by Geoff Johns omnibus popped up on Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/Flash-Geoff-J...gateway&sr=8-7

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Flash by Geoff Johns omnibus popped up on Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/Flash-Geoff-J...gateway&sr=8-7


Thanks, but it's been up for some time now - a month or two at least  :Smile:

----------


## Crossfist

Oh, nevermind me then :/

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Oh, nevermind me then :/


No worries mate. I'm sure it's news for a few people. I often check amazon out  :Wink:

----------


## SJNeal

> *HARLEY QUINN AND THE GOTHAM CITY SIRENS OMNIBUS HC NEW EDITION* 
> written by PAUL DINI, PETER CALLOWAY, TONY BEDARD and others
> art by GUILLEM MARCH, ANDRES GUINALDO and others
> cover by GUILLEM MARCH
> Catwoman, Poison Ivy and Harley Quinn are tired of playing by other peoples’ rules regardless of which side of the law they’re on. These tough ladies have a new agenda that’s all their own, and they’ll use any means necessary to pursue it. But can they get along and work as a team? And who will get hurt along the way? Collects GOTHAM CITY SIRENS #1-26 and CATWOMAN #83.
> ON SALE 02.05.20
> $75.00 US | 648 PAGES


As petty as it sounds, I probably would have bought this book if they hadn't felt the need to shoehorn HQ to top billing.  Again.  

It's just "Gotham City Sirens", DC.

----------


## ShooCat

> As petty as it sounds, I probably would have bought this book if they hadn't felt the need to shoehorn HQ to top billing.  Again.  
> 
> It's just "Gotham City Sirens", DC.


You're not alone in that respect.

----------


## Captain Craig

> As petty as it sounds, I probably would have bought this book if they hadn't felt the need to shoehorn HQ to top billing.  Again.  
> 
> It's just "Gotham City Sirens", DC.


It is the same with 'Deadpool & X-Force' over at Marvel. Headlining Deadpool was probably the only way to backdoor a second volume though.

----------


## JAG2045

> As petty as it sounds, I probably would have bought this book if they hadn't felt the need to shoehorn HQ to top billing.  Again.  
> 
> It's just "Gotham City Sirens", DC.


Is there a reason this needs a new edition? It has the same contents as the original omnibus which is still easily available in most outlets?

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Is there a reason this needs a new edition? It has the same contents as the original omnibus which is still easily available in most outlets?


Because the BoP movie has Harley's name in it?

----------


## My Two Cents

Reference to Simone’s Woner Woman
Memory fails me  :Confused:   but was this the run
In which Ares got his helmet split in half?

----------


## SJNeal

> Because the BoP movie has Harley's name in it?


And yet another place her name is not deserving of the marquee...

----------


## Dr Hank

Is that CoIE Deluxe different than the one I already have? Or just a reissue?

Same with the Final Crisis omni...it's on my wishlist but I wonder if I should wait and get the new one...

----------


## Graphic Autist

> Is that CoIE Deluxe different than the one I already have? Or just a reissue?


Looks to have the exact same page count as the 30th Anniversary Deluxe, so I'm guessing it has the exact same material.

And I'm wondering about the Final Crisis Omni they announced...didn't the 10th Anniversary Omni come out a few months ago? What's up with that?

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Looks to have the exact same page count as the 30th Anniversary Deluxe, so I'm guessing it has the exact same material.
> 
> *And I'm wondering about the Final Crisis Omni they announced...didn't the 10th Anniversary Omni come out a few months ago? What's up with that*?


Yes, this is a strange one. It came out around October 2018 IINM. DC have been known to put out "stealth" 2nd prints. Maybe they are now including them in the solicitations. For example, I believe the Superman Golden Age Vol. 1 Omnibus already had a 2nd printing which wasn't "announced". This "new" Superman Omni  printing is at least its third printing. Morrison's Animal Man Omnibus also had an "undercover" 2nd and possible 3rd printing and still managed to go OOP.

----------


## Captain Craig

Have any of the Batman Golden Age Omni's had a reprint, stealth or otherwise?

----------


## JAG2045

> Because the BoP movie has Harley's name in it?


I get that but my question is why are they specifically making a "new edition" without any changes if the "old edition" is still readily available compared to just doing a second printing of the original omnibus

----------


## JAG2045

> Have any of the Batman Golden Age Omni's had a reprint, stealth or otherwise?


My copy of "Golden Age Batman vol 1" is a second printing dated june 2016 (the book originally came out in 2015)

----------


## Captain Craig

> My copy of "Golden Age Batman vol 1" is a second printing dated june 2016 (the book originally came out in 2015)


Thanks for the info!

----------


## NeathBlue

I see Brave and the Bold Bronze Age Omnibus volume 3 is back up on Amazon with a September release... Dont see why they cancelled it in the first place.
Would be great if they brought out one that contained the issues before Batman was on it.

----------


## Dark-Flux

> I get that but my question is why are they specifically making a "new edition" without any changes if the "old edition" is still readily available compared to just doing a second printing of the original omnibus


This is just a second printing of the original omnibus.

----------


## shaboo

> I see Brave and the Bold Bronze Age Omnibus volume 3 is back up on Amazon with a September release... Dont see why they cancelled it in the first place.
> Would be great if they brought out one that contained the issues before Batman was on it.


It's not back; they just forgot to remove it from amazon.co.uk. It has completely disappeared from amazon.com and has a release year of 2080 on amazon.de (like all releases that get cancelled, but not removed). I bet there'll be no Brave and the Bold Bronze Age Omnibus volume 3 in 2019.

----------


## slop101

I kinda wish I hadn't bought the *Sandman* Absolute editions, then I would've just gotten the new Omnibuses instead, and gotten more content. 

Also, Absolutes are more about the art, and as great as Sandman was (one of the greatest comic book series of all time), a lot of it's art was mediocre to just plain bad (some good art here and there, but that was the exception), IMO.

----------


## NeathBlue

> It's not back; they just forgot to remove it from amazon.co.uk. It has completely disappeared from amazon.com and has a release year of 2080 on amazon.de (like all releases that get cancelled, but not removed). I bet there'll be no Brave and the Bold Bronze Age Omnibus volume 3 in 2019.


It definitely got removed from amazon.co.uk because they cancelled my order of it when they did it.

----------


## Hellboydce

> I kinda wish I hadn't bought the *Sandman* Absolute editions, then I would've just gotten the new Omnibuses instead, and gotten more content. 
> 
> Also, Absolutes are more about the art, and as great as Sandman was (one of the greatest comic book series of all time), a lot of it's art was mediocre to just plain bad (some good art here and there, but that was the exception), IMO.


I think i agree, I had the first two omnibuses but I sold them and got the Absolutes, and I probably shouldnt have bothered.

----------


## fillmont

> I kinda wish I hadn't bought the *Sandman* Absolute editions, then I would've just gotten the new Omnibuses instead, and gotten more content. 
> 
> Also, Absolutes are more about the art, and as great as Sandman was (one of the greatest comic book series of all time), a lot of it's art was mediocre to just plain bad (some good art here and there, but that was the exception), IMO.


What material are you missing that the Omnibus version has? Omnibus Three, from my understanding, is essentially Absolute Sandman Volume 5, Absolute Death, and Absolute Sandman Overture. So a full set of either version should have the same material. 

Generally I'd agree that if the art isn't spectacular, an absolute edition is overkill. But I love the Sandman enough that for me the Absolute versions are still warranted. That and Absolute Sandman Overture is just jaw dropping. J.H. Williams art in Absolute format is unreal.

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## fillmont

> I'm going to say something blasphemous, but sometimes the art engaged me more than the story in Sandman. I loved a lot of it and Death is really likeable. Tbh I've only read the first omni so far,so my opinion is based on that.
> 
> It's just, it kind of meanders sometimes or feels stretched out. The characters and story rotate a lot. Maybe my taste is wrong and Gaiman didn't want to do a monthly so rigidly. 
> 
> But my point was, the art was always changing because of the scenarios or giving new looks to the characters, but the story or characters didn't have that "serial" rhythm to it, like arc-to-arc-to-arc.


First, your tastes are never wrong. You like what you like, and that's fine. Not everything is going to be for everyone!

Secondly, you are right that the story does meander a lot. There's a lot of shifting focus throughout the series. I will say that Gaiman does a good job of bringing back disparate characters from the first half of the story again in the second half. So by the end you do see more a throughline with how he tells the story. But Gaiman's style definitely takes detours and winding pathways, so if you're not super keen on that kind of storytelling, Sandman won't be totally for you.

----------


## slop101

> What material are you missing that the Omnibus version has? Omnibus Three, from my understanding, is essentially Absolute Sandman Volume 5, Absolute Death, and Absolute Sandman Overture. So a full set of either version should have the same material. 
> 
> Generally I'd agree that if the art isn't spectacular, an absolute edition is overkill. But I love the Sandman enough that for me the Absolute versions are still warranted. That and Absolute Sandman Overture is just jaw dropping. J.H. Williams art in Absolute format is unreal.


I'm missing Absolute Death & Overture, and I already have Death and Overture in their own hardcovers, so that seems unnecessary. But it would be cooler to have them collected together in an omni.

----------


## Dr Hank

> Looks to have the exact same page count as the 30th Anniversary Deluxe, so I'm guessing it has the exact same material.
> 
> And I'm wondering about the Final Crisis Omni they announced...didn't the 10th Anniversary Omni come out a few months ago? What's up with that?





> Yes, this is a strange one. It came out around October 2018 IINM. DC have been known to put out "stealth" 2nd prints. Maybe they are now including them in the solicitations. For example, I believe the Superman Golden Age Vol. 1 Omnibus already had a 2nd printing which wasn't "announced". This "new" Superman Omni  printing is at least its third printing. Morrison's Animal Man Omnibus also had an "undercover" 2nd and possible 3rd printing and still managed to go OOP.


Thanks for the info guys. After the altered new printing of Death and Return of Superman, I'm on the lookout for "improved" reprints.

----------


## JAG2045

The cover for Golden Age Superman vol 6 has finally been revealed
https://www.amazon.com/Superman-Gold...gateway&sr=8-1

----------


## Antari

THE BATMAN WHO LAUGHS HC and HEROES IN CRISIS HC are all regular sized HC? No oversized, huh? Weird. I see this becoming new trend with DC lately.

----------


## Author

Has the Absolute Dark Knight new edition been resollicited or anything? It’s still up on DC website. I know there are kind of slow to update, but maybe there is still hope.

https://www.dccomics.com/graphic-nov...ht-new-edition

----------


## Crossfist

Do we know if the stories in the Dark Knight Detective books will be collected in something else since they were canceled?

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> The cover for Golden Age Superman vol 6 has finally been revealed
> https://www.amazon.com/Superman-Gold...gateway&sr=8-1


Nice cover

----------


## Captain Craig

^^^^
Agreed, very iconic cover.
Superman Golden Age Omni vol. 7 hasn't been solicited yet, right?
The thinking is it'll be 9-10 volumes for the run, same for Batman?

----------


## legion_quest

> THE BATMAN WHO LAUGHS HC and HEROES IN CRISIS HC are all regular sized HC? No oversized, huh? Weird. I see this becoming new trend with DC lately.


Yup, as well as side kicks, Dick Grayson and Wally West, Didio also seems to hate OHC. 

(I just like to blame Didio for everything)

----------


## My Two Cents

Even the paper has changed from glossy to flat  :Smile: 
I noticed that between my Bendis Superman and
Action Comics collected hard covers vol. 1
Although I actually do like the more rough paper
D C is using lately for trades, just seems to hold
The ink better.

----------


## JBatmanFan05

The new Death & Return of Superman Omnibus is fantastic. 

I'm excited for the Blackest Night Omni and Morrison Batman Omni Vol 2.

----------


## Ramsay Snow

I don't remember if this has been discussed on this thread, but does anyone know if there's a Deathstroke by Christopher Priest omnibus on the horizon? Have sales been good enough on that book to justify it?

----------


## bob.schoonover

> I don't remember if this has been discussed on this thread, but does anyone know if there's a Deathstroke by Christopher Priest omnibus on the horizon? Have sales been good enough on that book to justify it?


DC generally doesn't solicit or make omnibuses until a run has been completed for a year or two (at least).  I would think Deathstroke by Priest would be a good candidate, though, when he's all done

----------


## My Two Cents

I would buy a Priest Deathstroke omnibus  :Smile: 
Would also buy All Star Comics Golden Age
Omnibus vol.1 ( and beyond) if it is ever happens

----------


## JAG2045

Contents of Flash by Mark Waid 6:

Flash 119-129

Flash/Green Lantern: Faster Friends 1-2

Flash Plus Nightwing 1

Flash story from DC Holiday Bash #1

Jesse Quick story from Showcase '96 #12

Extras - Script for Flash 129

----------


## Lirica

> Contents of Flash by Mark Waid 6:
> 
> Flash 119-129
> 
> Flash/Green Lantern: Faster Friends 1-2
> 
> Flash Plus Nightwing 1
> 
> Flash story from DC Holiday Bash #1
> ...


Thank you for this.  :Smile:

----------


## JAG2045

> Thank you for this.


No problem at all! Hopefully they will keep going with this series of Waid TPB's all the way up to the John's TPB's (including the various fill in's in-between)

----------


## Lirica

> No problem at all! Hopefully they will keep going with this series of Waid TPB's all the way up to the John's TPB's (including the various fill in's in-between)


I hope so too! This is the first of Waid's Flash books I was able to get. I plan on getting the previous ones, but would definitely like any future ones too. I'd love a complete set!

----------


## JAG2045

> I hope so too! This is the first of Waid's Flash books I was able to get. I plan on getting the previous ones, but would definitely like any future ones too. I'd love a complete set!


Same here! I also really hope they eventually release the earlier Baron and William Messner-Loebs runs of Wally's time as the Flash (Flash 1-61 and Annuals 1-3)

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Same here! I also really hope they eventually release the earlier Baron and William Messner-Loebs runs of Wally's time as the Flash (Flash 1-61 and Annuals 1-3)


If we get Flash by Waid v7-8 (or by Waid and Augustyn v1-2) properly done, we'd have Flash 62-225 all in "Flash by XXX" volumes.  Sure, there are a couple fill-in issues that wouldn't technically fall within the "by Waid" rubric, but it'd be silly for DC to omit a couple issues from the run.  Once that's all out, it'd make some sense to go back and do a "That's where it all started" collection since there's clearly an audience for Wally archival material (and equally clearly, no non-archival Wally material worth reprinting).

----------


## Lirica

> Same here! I also really hope they eventually release the earlier Baron and William Messner-Loebs runs of Wally's time as the Flash (Flash 1-61 and Annuals 1-3)


I know nothing of their runs tbh, but absolutely they should be collected!

----------


## Adset

The Baron/Messner-Loebs stuff is so trippy compared to Waid/Johns. Wally is a smug womanizer, his powers seemingly come and go at will (an exaggeration, but I think he loses them like three times in those first 60 issues), that thing when he starts growing spikes out of his body, Chunk, the Captain Cold Detective Agency (or whatever the heck it was called), both his crazy mom and his even crazier father... the supporting cast in general is just interesting. Doesn't he hang out a lot with his accountant? And that old vigilante? Waid definitely did some spring cleaning with the cast when he came aboard. Glad he kept Linda around, of course.

I totally recommend Baron/Messner-Loebs' run, btw. It's trippy, and different, but I enjoyed it. It captures the point of being a young superhero taking over the mantle of a fallen mentor really well. I'm pretty sure Jay was dead at the time, so he really didn't have the support system Waid would later give him with the Flash family. It was just Wally, figuring it all out.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

The cover for *DC UNIVERSE: THE BRONZE AGE OMNIBUS BY JACK KIRBY:*

----------


## Captain Craig

^^^^
This Omni, DC Universe by Jack Kirby Bronze Age, is going to contain material that hasn't been reprinted in some time and wouldn't be still if Kirby's name wasn't on it, yeah? So, opinions on some of this stuff? Original Sandman? OMAC? Losers(was this the title Warren Ellis updated)? ATLAS? Spirit World?

----------


## Judge Dredd

> ^^^^
> This Omni, DC Universe by Jack Kirby Bronze Age, is going to contain material that hasn't been reprinted in some time and wouldn't be still if Kirby's name wasn't on it, yeah? So, opinions on some of this stuff? Original Sandman? OMAC? Losers(was this the title Warren Ellis updated)? ATLAS? Spirit World?


Diggle updated the Losers. Demon is great, OMAC is a fun read.

----------


## My Two Cents

I lost belief in anything D C solicits when
It comes to omnibuses  :Frown:

----------


## My Two Cents

I should have Impulse omnibus...... I do not
I should have Justice Leauge Of America Bronze Age vol.3 omnibus.....I do not
I should have Hush omnibus .......... I do not
I should have New Teen Titans vol.4 omnibus.......I do not
The list grows and grows And the 
Re-re-re-re-issuing of watch Men and 
Dark Knight Returns and Neal Adams 
Green Lantern / Green Arrow  soldier on  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shaboo

> I should have Impulse omnibus...... I do not
> I should have Justice Leauge Of America Bronze Age vol.3 omnibus.....I do not
> I should have Hush omnibus .......... I do not
> I should have New Teen Titans vol.4 omnibus.......I do not
> The list grows and grows And the 
> Re-re-re-re-issuing of watch Men and 
> Dark Knight Returns and Neal Adams 
> Green Lantern / Green Arrow  soldier on


Yes, that's very depressing!  :Frown: 

Looks like DC is abandoning all the plans they may have had with omnibus (and many TPB) releases. Not only did they cancel Hush, Batman Brave And Bold Vol. 3 and JLA Vol. 3, but there are also no announcements regarding further Flash, Green Lantern, Supergirl, Legion Of Super Heroes etc. omnibusses, so I guess this whole thing is coming to a complete and quite abrupt stop.

But yes, of course we are getting black label, DC Essential, Anniversary, Deluxe and Absolute Editions of Dark Knight Returns and similar stuff. DC's release strategy (if there is any) is just a complete, messy catastrophe  :Frown:

----------


## Captain Craig

Golden Age Batman vol.7 Omni is now up at IST
I just placed my order.

The finish line is near. Rumor mill is that the GA Batman line only needs 9 total volumes to complete. So if DC does 2 more volumes next year like they've done this year we will be ready for Silver Age Batman Omnis in 2021!!! Superman is a volume behind, volume 6 this summer, if its also going to be 9 volumes(no rumor mill on that that I've heard). WW is 7 volumes, volume 4 comes out later this year.

----------


## JAG2045

> Golden Age Batman vol.7 Omni is now up at IST
> I just placed my order.
> 
> The finish line is near. Rumor mill is that the GA Batman line only needs 9 total volumes to complete. So if DC does 2 more volumes next year like they've done this year we will be ready for Silver Age Batman Omnis in 2021!!! Superman is a volume behind, volume 6 this summer, if its also going to be 9 volumes(no rumor mill on that that I've heard). WW is 7 volumes, volume 4 comes out later this year.


I'm also excited to see the GA Batman finally get completed soon in omnibus format! I'm hoping they continuing with the two a year schedule so that we get vol 8 will in Dec and vol 9 in June 2020 so that our first silver age omni can come out in Dec 2020!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

DC's Oversized Collected Editions sales in May 2019:

127.	Absolute Batman: The Black Mirror - 712
136.	Crisis On Infinite Earths Companion Deluxe Vol. 2 OHC - 670
159.	Superman Rebirth Deluxe Collection OHC Book 4 - 591
187.	Wonder Woman by Azzarello & Chiang Omnibus - 509

----------


## Vilynne

> Yes, that's very depressing! 
> 
> Looks like DC is abandoning all the plans they may have had with omnibus (and many TPB) releases. Not only did they cancel Hush, Batman Brave And Bold Vol. 3 and JLA Vol. 3, but there are also no announcements regarding further Flash, Green Lantern, Supergirl, Legion Of Super Heroes etc. omnibusses, so I guess this whole thing is coming to a complete and quite abrupt stop.
> 
> But yes, of course we are getting black label, DC Essential, Anniversary, Deluxe and Absolute Editions of Dark Knight Returns and similar stuff. DC's release strategy (if there is any) is just a complete, messy catastrophe


But are the cancelations reflected by sales numbers? I get the Dark Knight returns sells, but enough to warrant a new edition every six months? At this rate, is anyone still buying these?

----------


## NeathBlue

My copy of Blackest Night, 10th Anniversary Omnibus has just been delivered... This is one serious slab of reading material!

----------


## kp404

Just a heads up: Green Lantern Geoff Johns Omnibus Volume 2 is out of stock everywhere and the prices are skyrocketing, so it more than likely is OOP.  Grab a copy now if you can find one.  I found one on Amazon.ca that wasn't too high.

----------


## Lirica

> Just a heads up: Green Lantern Geoff Johns Omnibus Volume 2 is out of stock everywhere and the prices are skyrocketing, so it more than likely is OOP.  Grab a copy now if you can find one.  I found one on Amazon.ca that wasn't too high.


I wonder if it's because of the 10th anniversary Blackest Night Omnibus that just came out.

US's Amazon says there will be some in stock in July at around $61 right now.

----------


## kp404

> I wonder if it's because of the 10th anniversary Blackest Night Omnibus that just came out.
> 
> US's Amazon says there will be some in stock in July at around $61 right now.


Ok its been updated then.  Yesterday, the listing just said out of stock.

----------


## JAG2045

DC September Solicits https://www.newsarama.com/45611-dc-c...citations.html

Includes 5 new omnibuses

JONAH HEX: THE BRONZE AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 1 HC 
written by MICHAEL FLEISHER, JOHN ALBANO and others
art by TONY DeZUNIGA, JOSE LUIS GARCIA-LOPEZ and others
new cover by JOSE LUIS GARCIA-LOPEZ
One of the greatest and most memorable Western characters in comics, Jonah Hex rode the high plains in search of vengeance and justice in these 1970s stories collected here for the first time. A former Confederate soldier, Hex traveled from town to town helping those in need, stopping evildoers but often exacting a high price. Collects adventures from ALL-STAR WESTERN #10-11, WEIRD WESTERN TALES #12-14 and 16-38, JONAH HEX #1-17 and JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #159-160.
ON SALE 05.06.20
$125.00 US | 7.0625” x 10.875”
888 PAGES 

AQUAMAN: THE SILVER AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 1 HC 
written by ROBERT BERNSTEIN and JACK MILLER
art by RAMONA FRADON and NICK CARDY
cover by EVAN “DOC” SHANER
In these undersea adventures, Aquaman meets an invading force of alien amphibians, discovers an island that is in fact a spaceship, attends the Underwater Olympics, helps a sea captain overcome an ancient curse and much more. Collects stories from SHOWCASE #30-33, AQUAMAN #1-18, BRAVE AND THE BOLD #51, and adventures from ADVENTURE COMICS #260-280, #282 and #284, DETECTIVE COMICS #293-300, WORLD’S FINEST COMICS #125-133, #135, #137 and #139, SUPERMAN #138 and #148, ACTION COMICS #272, SUPERMAN’S PAL JIMMY OLSEN #55, SUPERMAN’S GIRL FRIEND, LOIS LANE #12, 29-31.
ON SALE 03.04.20 | $125.00 US
7.0625” x 10.875” | 1,000 PAGES

BATMAN: THE GOLDEN AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 8 HC 
written by BILL FINGER and others
art by BOB KANE, LEW SAYRE SCHWARTZ, DICK SPRANG, JIM MOONEY and others
cover by EVAN “DOC” SHANER
In these stories from the early 1950s, Batman and Robin venture into the underworld bank, meet the underworld crime committee, explore an undersea hideout for criminals and investigate a rash of robberies in the Batcave. Plus, The Joker starts a newspaper of crime, Catwoman meets the King of Cats and the Penguin claims to go straight...by opening an umbrella shop! Collects stories from Detective Comics #174-195, Batman #67-77 and World’s Finest Comics #54-63.
ON SALE 04.01.20
$125.00 US | 7.0625” x 10.875”
680 PAGES 

DOOM PATROL BY JOHN BYRNE OMNIBUS HC 
written by JOHN BYRNE with CHRIS CLAREMONT
art by JOHN BYRNE, DOUG HAZLEWOOD, JERRY ORDWAY and others
cover by JOHN BYRNE
The original World’s Strangest Heroes are back, in the way that only the legendary John Byrne can deliver! Picking up in the wake of the events of “The Tenth Circle” saga in JLA, this series reunites Robotman, Elasti-Girl, Negative Man and Niles Caulder with a host of edgy new superheroes! They’ve defeated the vampire Crucifer...or have they? This title collects JLA #94-99, DOOM PATROL #1-18, SUPERMAN #20, a story from SECRET ORIGINS ANNUAL #1 and behind-the-scenes material.
ON SALE 02.19.20
$75.00 US | 7.0625” x 10.875”
672 PAGES

HOUSE OF MYSTERY: THE BRONZE AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 2 HC 
stories and art by VARIOUS
cover by RYAN SOOK
More classic tales of the weird and otherworldly are gathered for the first time in a handsome hardcover edition. House of Mystery: The Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 2 collects issues #201-226 of the acclaimed series and features scarily sublime work from a horde of comics’ greatest artists, including Bernie Wrightson, Michael Wm. Kaluta, Sergio Aragonés, Alex Niño and some of the earliest published work by Jim Starlin, creator of Thanos.
ON SALE 03.11.20
$125.00 US | 7.0625” x 10.875”
840 PAGES

----------


## OldManBrian

I refuse to get too excited with any DC solicit, but that Jonah Hex omni makes me happy. I'd really love to have the Gray/Palmiotti run to go along with it.

----------


## Avengers1986

> DC September Solicits https://www.newsarama.com/45611-dc-c...citations.html
> 
> Includes 5 new omnibuses
> 
> JONAH HEX: THE BRONZE AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 1 HC 
> written by MICHAEL FLEISHER, JOHN ALBANO and others
> art by TONY DeZUNIGA, JOSE LUIS GARCIA-LOPEZ and others
> new cover by JOSE LUIS GARCIA-LOPEZ
> One of the greatest and most memorable Western characters in comics, Jonah Hex rode the high plains in search of vengeance and justice in these 1970s stories collected here for the first time. A former Confederate soldier, Hex traveled from town to town helping those in need, stopping evildoers but often exacting a high price. Collects adventures from ALL-STAR WESTERN #10-11, WEIRD WESTERN TALES #12-14 and 16-38, JONAH HEX #1-17 and JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #159-160.
> ...


Damn, replace doom patrol with superman and that would have been great.

----------


## bob fett

Replace them with JLA and BB vol.3 omnibus and finish what you started.

----------


## Captain Craig

> DC September Solicits https://www.newsarama.com/45611-dc-c...citations.html
> 
> Includes 5 new omnibuses
> 
> JONAH HEX: THE BRONZE AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 1 HC 
> written by MICHAEL FLEISHER, JOHN ALBANO and others
> art by TONY DeZUNIGA, JOSE LUIS GARCIA-LOPEZ and others
> new cover by JOSE LUIS GARCIA-LOPEZ
> One of the greatest and most memorable Western characters in comics, Jonah Hex rode the high plains in search of vengeance and justice in these 1970s stories collected here for the first time. A former Confederate soldier, Hex traveled from town to town helping those in need, stopping evildoers but often exacting a high price. Collects adventures from ALL-STAR WESTERN #10-11, WEIRD WESTERN TALES #12-14 and 16-38, JONAH HEX #1-17 and JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #159-160.
> ...


I'll get the first 4.




> Replace them with JLA and BB vol.3 omnibus and finish what you started.


Also...this.

----------


## My Two Cents

Jonah Hex omnibus 
Aquaman Omnibus
John Byrne Doom Patrol omnibus

----------


## JAG2045

BATMAN: THE GOLDEN AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 8 HC
written by BILL FINGER and others
art by BOB KANE, LEW SAYRE SCHWARTZ, DICK SPRANG, JIM MOONEY and others
cover by EVAN “DOC” SHANER
In these stories from the early 1950s, Batman and Robin venture into the underworld bank, meet the underworld crime committee, explore an undersea hideout for criminals and investigate a rash of robberies in the Batcave. Plus, The Joker starts a newspaper of crime, Catwoman meets the King of Cats and the Penguin claims to go straight...by opening an umbrella shop! Collects stories from Detective Comics #174-195, Batman #67-77 and World’s Finest Comics #54-63.

Really excited for this one! Joker's Millions & Joker's Utility Belt, Firefly, Jungle Batman and a double dose of Two-Face! 

Also that Az-Bats cowl looks amazing! https://img.purch.com/h/1400/aHR0cDo...8xNTYwNTQxNjcy

----------


## Ishmael

> I refuse to get too excited with any DC solicit, but that Jonah Hex omni makes me happy. I'd really love to have the Gray/Palmiotti run to go along with it.


I'm freaking ecstatic about it.  Can't wait.

And if they did omni the Gray/Palmiotti run that would be icing on the cake.  I'd completely double dip for that run.

----------


## shaboo

> Replace them with JLA and BB vol.3 omnibus and finish what you started.


THIS! A thousand times THIS!

----------


## Orf with his head

Is the Byrne Doom Patrol run any good? I’ve never read it before and just curious if it’s cash grab due to the series or Byrne. 

50/50 on this. I’ll be getting the Bronze Age omnibus (providing it’s not cancelled) as it links up to my Morrison Omni

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

Very pleased about the Aquaman Silver Age Omnibus. This probably only happened due to the success of the movie. I'm glad I held off from getting the Search for Mera OHC as this material should be covered in the following Omnibus.

Is the Jonah Hex Bronze Age material any good?

It is strange they are releasing these various Omnibuses but earlier cancelled two popular properties such as JLA and B&B.

----------


## Captain Craig

> It is strange they are releasing these various Omnibuses but earlier cancelled two popular properties such as JLA and B&B.


Very. I would say it is very likely they are later re-solicited.
However, if you're going to publish them anyway, why not as originally scheduled?

Is it just to try and capitalize on Aquaman and Doom Patrol media tie-ins? Aquaman is hot, sequel forthcoming and DP with the new show. Strike while the iron is hot cause you know you have a captive audience on the Bronze Age JLA v.3 and B:B&B v.3

----------


## SJNeal

> Is the Byrne Doom Patrol run any good? Ive never read it before and just curious if its cash grab due to the series or Byrne. 
> 
> 50/50 on this. Ill be getting the Bronze Age omnibus (providing its not cancelled) as it links up to my Morrison Omni


Byrne's DP was awful, imho.  Not worth your money in the slightest.

The Bronze Age book is a better bet; I'll be picking that one up for sure.

----------


## bob.schoonover

Batman by Morrison v2 comes out on Wednesday - I'm super interested to see where DC landed on the reading order (at this juncture, there's little point in suggesting an order, but I suppose we can all get apprehensive that it won't match our preference).  I'll be fine with any vaguely reasonable order - I'm just ready to re-read all this material again (well, in two weeks - I got a fantastic pre-order price on Amazon)

----------


## JAG2045

> Batman by Morrison v2 comes out on Wednesday - I'm super interested to see where DC landed on the reading order (at this juncture, there's little point in suggesting an order, but I suppose we can all get apprehensive that it won't match our preference).  I'll be fine with any vaguely reasonable order - I'm just ready to re-read all this material again (well, in two weeks - I got a fantastic pre-order price on Amazon)


On the marvel masterworks board someone posted this about the order:

_A member of the Omnibus Collector's Facebook group got an early copy and posted the order:

Batman & Robin 1-9
Batman 700
B&R 10-12 alternating with Return of Bruce Wayne 1-3 (B&R 10, then RoBW 1, then B&R 11, etc.)
Batman 701-701
B&R 13-15 alternating with RoBW 4-6
B&R 16_

----------


## bob.schoonover

> On the marvel masterworks board someone posted this about the order:
> 
> _A member of the Omnibus Collector's Facebook group got an early copy and posted the order:
> 
> Batman & Robin 1-9
> Batman 700
> B&R 10-12 alternating with Return of Bruce Wayne 1-3 (B&R 10, then RoBW 1, then B&R 11, etc.)
> Batman 701-701
> B&R 13-15 alternating with RoBW 4-6
> B&R 16_


Cool. That's about what I expected and should flow pretty well.  My only real question was if they'd break up 10-12 or run them consecutively followed by ROBW 1-3 (after seeing how Knightfall v2 was collected, it seemed like DC preferred ordering omnibuses so that they could be easily broken up into tpb-sized chunks).

----------


## Antari

DOOMSDAY CLOCK PART ONE HC worth it? Why not Deluxe edition with 12 issues? lol Is there a chance for omnibus and should I skip?

----------


## DaCollector

> Is the Byrne Doom Patrol run any good? Ive never read it before and just curious if its cash grab due to the series or Byrne. 
> 
> 50/50 on this. Ill be getting the Bronze Age omnibus (providing its not cancelled) as it links up to my Morrison Omni


Morrison worth the purchase?

----------


## rtk79

> Morrison worth the purchase?


Absolutely, but you'll want to be familiar with volume 1.

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> DOOMSDAY CLOCK PART ONE HC worth it? Why not Deluxe edition with 12 issues? lol Is there a chance for omnibus and should I skip?


It's practically guaranteed they'll eventually release it in both omnibus and absolute form. I'd wait it out if I were you.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*ABSOLUTE DAYTRIPPER* 
written by GABRIEL BA and FABIO MOON
art by FABIO MOON and GABRIEL BA
new cover by GABRIEL BA
The Eisner Award-winning Vertigo miniseries is back in a new Absolute edition!
What are the most important days of your life? Fábio Moon and Gabriel Bá answer that question in the critical and commercial hit series that took the industry by storm, winning praise from such comics veterans as Terry Moore, Craig Thompson and Jeff Smith. Follow aspiring writer Brás de Oliva Domingos as each chapter of DAYTRIPPER peers in at a completely different moment in his life. Moon and Bá tell a beautifully lyrical tale chronicling Domingos entire existencefrom his loves to his deaths and everything in between. Collects the entire 10-issue miniseries!
RESOLICIT | ON SALE 04.01.20
$99.99 US | 8.25 x 12.5
304 PAGES | FC
ISBN: 978-1-4012-763-4
MATURE READERS
This title is resolicited. All previous orders are cancelled.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS COMPANION DELUXE EDITION VOL. 3 OHC*
stories and art by VARIOUS
cover by GEORGE PEREZ
Find out how the devastating effects of CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS reverberated across the DC Universe in these stories from Amethyst #13, Blue Devil #17-18, Wonder Woman #327-329, Swamp Thing #46, Legion of Super-Heroes #16 and #18, Superman #413-415, DC Comics Presents #87, 88, 94 and 95, Justice League of America Annual #3 and The Omega Men #31, plus a story from THE OMEGA MEN #33. Includes many never-before-reprinted stories and new essays by CRISIS associate-editor Robert Greenberger!
ON SALE 10.09.19
$75.00 US | 7.0625 x 10.875
536 PAGES | FC

----------


## Captain Craig

Why not just do an Infinite Crisis Companion Omnibus DC Collections Dept???

----------


## TheTemp

> Why not just do an Infinite Crisis Companion Omnibus DC Collections Dept???


Because instead of charging $150 for a companion omnibus they can charge us $75 for each companion separately. I believe there’s going to be what, four deluxes? I may have that wrong.

----------


## Stinky

> Very. I would say it is very likely they are later re-solicited.
> However, if you're going to publish them anyway, why not as originally scheduled?
> 
> Is it just to try and capitalize on Aquaman and Doom Patrol media tie-ins? Aquaman is hot, sequel forthcoming and DP with the new show. Strike while the iron is hot cause you know you have a captive audience on the Bronze Age JLA v.3 and B:B&B v.3


I hope so much this is true.  Those two Bronze Age books would be beyond great for me personally.

----------


## shaboo

> Byrne's DP was awful, imho.  Not worth your money in the slightest.


It's a real shame that such a crap is getting the omnibus treatment while (already announced) premium content like Brave And The Bold Batman Vol. 3 or JLA Vol. 3 is cancelled!

----------


## My Two Cents

I plan on picking up the crap  :EEK!: 
I read the series years back
And while it pales to his Fantastic Four
And Superman, and probably was
In his declining years of writer/artist
Output it was for me still a nice 
Comic book.

 :Confused:  but than that could just be the
Big Jonn Byrne fan in me  :Cool:

----------


## rtk79

Amazon sent an email this morning saying this : 

We now have delivery date(s) for the order you placed: 

  Giffen, Keith "Legion of Super-Heroes: Five Years Later Vol. 1"
    Estimated arrival date: July 29, 2019 - August 05, 2019

I thought the book had been cancelled. Could it actually be coming out this summer ?

----------


## JBatmanFan05

Oh, happy, happy day.  

In Dec 2017 and in Sept 2018, I sent DC long emails on collecting Morrison's Batman run and a pdf copy of a print out of Chris Burnham's old long gone CBR post (he had two, but I only sent one) giving his "Morrison supergeek" reading order for B&R, RoBW, Batman #700-702 (and minus Batman The Return).

And my god, DC listened (and passed along my suggestions they told me) and in the end gave us that very order in *Batman by Grant Morrison Omnibus Vol 2*!

I thank them so much.  I'm so happy.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Oh, happy, happy day.  
> 
> In Dec 2017 and in Sept 2018, I sent DC long emails on collecting Morrison's Batman run and a pdf copy of a print out of Chris Burnham's old long gone CBR post (he had two, but I only sent one) giving his "Morrison supergeek" reading order for B&R, RoBW, Batman #700-702 (and minus Batman The Return).
> 
> And my god, DC listened (and passed along my suggestions they told me) and in the end gave us that very order in *Batman by Grant Morrison Omnibus Vol 2*!
> 
> I thank them so much.  I'm so happy.


Well done.  I was originally ambivalent about the order, but after seeing how they did Knightfall v2, I'm glad someone intervened.  I won't have my copy for a couple weeks, but I'm incredibly excited.  Morrison's run is still the highwater mark for me.

----------


## rtk79

> Amazon sent an email this morning saying this : 
> 
> We now have delivery date(s) for the order you placed: 
> 
>   Giffen, Keith "Legion of Super-Heroes: Five Years Later Vol. 1"
>     Estimated arrival date: July 29, 2019 - August 05, 2019
> 
> I thought the book had been cancelled. Could it actually be coming out this summer ?


I hope no one got their hopes up on account of this, because it turns out Amazon was just trolling. They sent me another email saying the LSH book was back to its 2080 release date. Sorry everyone !

----------


## Judge Dredd

> Oh, happy, happy day.  
> 
> In Dec 2017 and in Sept 2018, I sent DC long emails on collecting Morrison's Batman run and a pdf copy of a print out of Chris Burnham's old long gone CBR post (he had two, but I only sent one) giving his "Morrison supergeek" reading order for B&R, RoBW, Batman #700-702 (and minus Batman The Return).
> 
> And my god, DC listened (and passed along my suggestions they told me) and in the end gave us that very order in *Batman by Grant Morrison Omnibus Vol 2*!
> 
> I thank them so much.  I'm so happy.


Bold claim

----------


## Hellboydce

I dont think these have been mentioned yet

Absolute Batman: The Dark Knight: The Master Race https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/14012996..._BHrdDbZXMVJN8

Absolute DC: The New Frontier 15th Anniversary Edition https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/17795013..._UIrdDbEMSVKY2


Im tempted to get new frontier again just for the special that is now included

----------


## Russ840

How would people map out a 2 volume JLA by Morrison Omnibus set ? 

What would people include in the 2 vol’s ?

----------


## bob.schoonover

> How would people map out a 2 volume JLA by Morrison Omnibus set ? 
> 
> What would people include in the 2 vol’s ?


Is this where I make my stand that Aztek needs to be included in the collection for the whole thing to land?  Honestly, just concatenating the four collections into two volumes would work just fine.  As a completionist, it'd be nice if they filled in the non-Morrison issues just so the omnibuses went 1-41, but I'm fine either way.

----------


## Captain Craig

Since its unlikely Aztek gets its own 12 issue complete TPB anytime, if ever, including it in a Morrison JLA Omni would be a solid idea I could support.

----------


## j0nnyboy

Hey guys, I'm mostly over in the Marvel collected editions thread, but I gotta ask - Alan Moore's Absolute Swamp thing vol. 1 - is it coming out next week or in October??

Amazon and TOW say October, while IST says next week...

----------


## Russ840

> Is this where I make my stand that Aztek needs to be included in the collection for the whole thing to land?  Honestly, just concatenating the four collections into two volumes would work just fine.  As a completionist, it'd be nice if they filled in the non-Morrison issues just so the omnibuses went 1-41, but I'm fine either way.


Im all for that with regards to Aztec. I would want DC One Million in there as well.

----------


## Lirica

> Hey guys, I'm mostly over in the Marvel collected editions thread, but I gotta ask - Alan Moore's Absolute Swamp thing vol. 1 - is it coming out next week or in October??
> 
> Amazon and TOW say October, while IST says next week...


I'm pretty sure October. Both Edelweiss and Penguin Random House say October. DC's website says next week, which was the original date, but I remember back in February it was canceled and quickly solicited again for October. There was an article about what the issue was, but yeah, should be October.

----------


## shaboo

> Absolute DC: The New Frontier 15th Anniversary Edition https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/17795013..._UIrdDbEMSVKY2
> 
> Im tempted to get new frontier again just for the special that is now included


The most recent paperback from 2016 already included this special:

https://www.amazon.com/DC-New-Fronti...gateway&sr=8-1

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Im all for that with regards to Aztec. I would want DC One Million in there as well.


I'm a bit torn on this - because there is the giant One Million omni, it'd be kind of cool to break up the two Morrison ones as before and after volumes (of course, I say this as someone that already owns the One Million omni).  I would absolutely trade out those 6 issues for Aztek*  :Smile: .  Granted, I'm sure DC would change the trade dress so that the three volumes all looked different on the shelves . . . 


*If for some reason it was a "one or the other" situation, which would be weird.

----------


## Hellboydce

> The most recent paperback from 2016 already included this special:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/DC-New-Fronti...gateway&sr=8-1


Yeah, not a paperback collector, as New Fromtier is one of my favourite stories I’d like to have the whole thing as an absolute, just trying to decide if it’s worth me selling the one I have to get the new expanded one

What I don’t want is some stupid ‘15th anniversary edition’ banner plastered all over it

----------


## Russ840

> I'm a bit torn on this - because there is the giant One Million omni, it'd be kind of cool to break up the two Morrison ones as before and after volumes (of course, I say this as someone that already owns the One Million omni).  I would absolutely trade out those 6 issues for Aztek* .  Granted, I'm sure DC would change the trade dress so that the three volumes all looked different on the shelves . . . 
> 
> 
> *If for some reason it was a "one or the other" situation, which would be weird.


I get what you are saying but i hate the cliffhanger, in the trade, when the JLA go to the future and then no mention of the story in the next story. 

I’d like these hypothetical vol’s to be Morrison’s complete JLA experience. Like the current Morrison Batman vol’s we are getting. It’s only a 6 issue double dip if you own the One Million omnibus. 

I personally will never own the omni because I’m not interested in the stuff that Morrison didn’t write.

----------


## copywrite

I really wish DC would stop defiling their collected editions with this '10/15/20 year anniversary' crap. Such an eyesore.

----------


## j0nnyboy

I know it's subjective but are the Batman by Grant Morrison omnis worth picking up? I understand there will be 3 altogether? I am a big fan of Batman and I really enjoyed New X-men by Morrison if that's any kind of an idea..

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> I know it's subjective but are the Batman by Grant Morrison omnis worth picking up? I understand there will be 3 altogether? I am a big fan of Batman and I really enjoyed New X-men by Morrison if that's any kind of an idea..


Absolutely. It's superior to his New X-Men run (Which I did enjoy). The first Batman omnibus is the best, in regard to the contents

----------


## bob.schoonover

> I know it's subjective but are the Batman by Grant Morrison omnis worth picking up? I understand there will be 3 altogether? I am a big fan of Batman and I really enjoyed New X-men by Morrison if that's any kind of an idea..


Yeah, they material is pretty great.  Volume 1 is fantastic and is probably my favorite omnibus.  While I haven't gotten v2 yet, I've read all the material a couple times (okay, more like 10 times).  It's a more complicated read (there are two or more interweaving stories), so just power through it - all will be revealed and make sense by the end.

----------


## rtk79

> Absolutely. It's superior to his New X-Men run (Which I did enjoy). The first Batman omnibus is the best, in regard to the contents


Both of these statements are matters of opinion. For me, the work collected in the 2nd Omnibus is among the best Morrison has done. I also prefer New X-Men to Volume 1 and felt volume 3 was something of a let down.
Art is uneven throughout but volume 2 features Frank Quitely, Chris Sprouse, Ryan Sook and Frazer Irving, so it has that going for it as well. I'm not a huge fan of Chris Bunham, Tony Daniel or Andy Kubert though, and actively dislike David Finch.
That being said, all three volumes are definitely worth reading and rereading.

----------


## j0nnyboy

Thanks Ramsay and bob. I'll pick em up!

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> Both of these statements are matters of opinion. For me, the work collected in the 2nd Omnibus is among the best Morrison has done. I also prefer New X-Men to Volume 1 and felt volume 3 was something of a let down.
> Art is uneven throughout but volume 2 features Frank Quitely, Chris Sprouse, Ryan Sook and Frazer Irving, so it has that going for it as well. I'm not a huge fan of Chris Bunham, Tony Daniel or Andy Kubert though, and actively dislike David Finch.
> That being said, all three volumes are definitely worth reading and rereading.



I found New X-Men somewhat frustrating because some of it was phenomenal, while some of it was disappointing. As such, it rates lower for me than some of Morrison's other work, although, again, I still like the omnibus and see it as one of the better X-Men runs out there. 

As for the Batman omnibus books (Or what comprises of them), I found volume 1 to be more intricately written. I remember a lot of people complaining that it was hard to follow/understand (Predominantly from when RIP started), which I didn't agree with. Simply put, it was brilliantly written. 

As for volume 2, I got the impression Morrison sort of dumbed down the writing when he got to Batman & Robin. I loved some of the segments (Such as his work with Quitely on Professor Pyg), but, although as bob/.schoonover mentioned, it was complex due to the interweaving storylines, it didn't have that same chutzpah that emanated from volume 1.....I also remember Morrison's portrayal of Jason Todd, although an interesting take, to be a bit out-of-character. He went to extremes with Robin numero dos. 

Obviously, there were certain aspects of those two volumes which titillated our mental tastebuds in different ways.

----------


## rtk79

> I found New X-Men somewhat frustrating because some of it was phenomenal, while some of it was disappointing. As such, it rates lower for me than some of Morrison's other work, although, again, I still like the omnibus and see it as one of the better X-Men runs out there. 
> 
> As for the Batman omnibus books (Or what comprises of them), I found volume 1 to be more intricately written. I remember a lot of people complaining that it was hard to follow/understand (Predominantly from when RIP started), which I didn't agree with. Simply put, it was brilliantly written. 
> 
> As for volume 2, I got the impression Morrison sort of dumbed down the writing when he got to Batman & Robin. I loved some of the segments (Such as his work with Quitely on Professor Pyg), but, although as bob/.schoonover mentioned, it was complex due to the interweaving storylines, it didn't have that same chutzpah that emanated from volume 1.....I also remember Morrison's portrayal of Jason Todd, although an interesting take, to be a bit out-of-character. He went to extremes with Robin numero dos. 
> 
> Obviously, there were certain aspects of those two volumes which titillated our mental tastebuds in different ways.


I thought that the Return of Bruce Wayne, in particular, had spectacular bits of writing that don't necessarily jump out of at you. I'm very impressed by the "caveman" speech in #1 for instance. It's simple, beautiful in its way and a far cry from the grunting most writers would have used. And this sort of clever use of voice occur throughout volume 2.
I also love the interweaving going on. Which is both very original and thoroughly sympathetic to the nature of monthly comics.
Finally, I don't think there's any dumbing down at work in Batman & Robin, only a different, more energetic, focus, taht's also borne by the 3-part story structure used during the run. I think the final 4 issues of B&R, especially, are amanzingly manic.
That said, we do agree that these are all high-class books, bound to be appreciated diffrently by each and every reader.

----------


## Brian

This was mentioned on Bleeding Cool during the week, but the Lucifer Omnibus Vol 1 has had a small page count bump, and now runs at 1000 pages. It's also had a price bump, and now has a $125 cover price. 

Final Order Cut off for retailers is today, so I'm hoping this means that it's likely the book will see the light of day after all. can't comment on the likliehood of a Volume 2 though.

----------


## Adset

> How would people map out a 2 volume JLA by Morrison Omnibus set ? 
> 
> What would people include in the 2 vols ?


I absolutely love Aztek, so I wouldn't argue against it. And I consider DC One Million a must, at least the 4-issue mini and the JLA #1,000,000 issue.

The Prometheus New Year's Evil one-shot seems like a slam dunk, as well as that Secret Files lead-in story that explains the team's expansion. Were there multiple Secret Files? Gah, hard to remember. 

I'm sure I'm missing something... regardless, I've missed out on previous Morrison JLA hardcovers/omnis, so if this is ever produced I'd buy it in a hot second. The first 90-ish issues of JLA (spanning Morrison, Waid, and Kelly) is one of my all-time favorite books.

----------


## Dr Hank

Well I broke down and ordered the two Batman Morrison omnis, never read any of the material before but I'm trying to expand my tastes into more "modern" stuff. Word of mouth is pretty positive on this run.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Well I broke down and ordered the two Batman Morrison omnis, never read any of the material before but I'm trying to expand my tastes into more "modern" stuff. Word of mouth is pretty positive on this run.


I hope you enjoy it.  My copy of v2 is out for delivery and I'm oh so jazzed

----------


## JBatmanFan05

For me, this is now the most awesome solicitation:

https://previewsworld.com/Catalog/JUL190650

*JONAH HEX THE BRONZE AGE OMNIBUS HC VOL 01*

One of the greatest and most memorable Western characters in comics, Jonah Hex rode the high plains in search of vengeance and justice in these 1970s stories collected here for the first time. A former Confederate soldier, Hex traveled from town to town helping those in need, stopping evildoers but often exacting a high price. Collects adventures from ALL-STAR WESTERN #10-11, WEIRD WESTERN TALES #12-14 and 16-38, JONAH HEX #1-17 and JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #159-160.
In Shops: May 06, 2020
SRP: $125.00

----------


## Captain Craig

^^^^^
That is indeed going to be full of so much awesome!

Also, the Joker Bronze Age Omni, allegedly cancelled, is still(or back on) track it would seem.
However, please tell me this cover showing on Amazon isn't real? Surely DC Collections Dept wouldn't drastically alter their cover scheme for this book or start doing it on others going forward?
Joker Bronze Age Omnibus.jpg

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> I thought that the Return of Bruce Wayne, in particular, had spectacular bits of writing that don't necessarily jump out of at you. I'm very impressed by the "caveman" speech in #1 for instance. It's simple, beautiful in its way and a far cry from the grunting most writers would have used. And this sort of clever use of voice occur throughout volume 2.
> I also love the interweaving going on. Which is both very original and thoroughly sympathetic to the nature of monthly comics.
> Finally, I don't think there's any dumbing down at work in Batman & Robin, only a different, more energetic, focus, taht's also borne by the 3-part story structure used during the run. I think the final 4 issues of B&R, especially, are amanzingly manic.
> That said, we do agree that these are all high-class books, bound to be appreciated diffrently by each and every reader.



I don't disagree with you, and I completely agree about the final 4 issues of B&R being great stuff. From my perspective, it was a return to form to what Morrison did in volume 1. 

Dumbing down might've been the wrong choice of words. What I probably should've said was B&R (Before the final 4 issues) came across as more accessible or simplistic in its writing, in comparison to the crazy stuff Morrison did with RIP. At the time, I got the impression DC may have mandated for Morrison to tone it down, due to all the fan complaints, but who knows.....I will say I don't remember complaints about not understanding what's going on from B&R, upward. Either the writing became more accessible to the people who made complaints, or they may have jumped ship.

----------


## ShooCat

> ^^^^^
> Also, the Joker Bronze Age Omni, allegedly cancelled, is still(or back on) track it would seem.
> However, please tell me this cover showing on Amazon isn't real? Surely DC Collections Dept wouldn't drastically alter their cover scheme for this book or start doing it on others going forward?



It's DC - I wouldn't put _anything_ past them. And since this  will be a one-off, yeah, that may very well be.

This one was never cancelled, though - we did fear for its fate after what happened to JL3 and TBATB3, but it was only slightly delayed.

----------


## Judge Dredd

I plan on grabbing the Hex book, but in general I would think that JL3 and BB3 would be better sellers DC really needs to clean up this mess a bit.

----------


## bob fett

image.jpg
I found this cover over at Tales of wonder.I know it's not the cover,but it should have BA art for the cover.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> I don't disagree with you, and I completely agree about the final 4 issues of B&R being great stuff. From my perspective, it was a return to form to what Morrison did in volume 1. 
> 
> Dumbing down might've been the wrong choice of words. What I probably should've said was B&R (Before the final 4 issues) came across as more accessible or simplistic in its writing, in comparison to the crazy stuff Morrison did with RIP. At the time, I got the impression DC may have mandated for Morrison to tone it down, due to all the fan complaints, but who knows.....I will say I don't remember complaints about not understanding what's going on from B&R, upward. Either the writing became more accessible to the people who made complaints, or they may have jumped ship.


I just finished re-reading (just got the omnibus) and I think a lot of it has to do with setting up a new status quo.  Volume 1 started with your basic Batman status quo from the previous 15 years - Tim was Robin, Bruce was Batman, Dick was Nightwing, the Joker was crazy.  Gordon basically says "Nice crime blitz putting everyone away" and we're off to the races.  It didn't take much to jump in to the three Batmen and space medicine experiments.  In volume 2, Damian's character growth needed some straightforward stories around it to stand out.  We also needed to see how Dick functioned as Batman, and with a very inexperienced Robin.  I wish we'd gotten another year of Dick and Damian from Morrison before they brought Bruce back, even if that was never realistic.  

Even then, though, I think the first 9 issues if B&R do have a lot going on that set the stages for the completely bug nuts final 7+ issues - Sexton, Pyg's virus, the new wave of criminals, the dominoes.  It's just not as outwardly mysterious as "what is Zurr en Arrh?" or "who is the Black Glove?" and you only see the pictures in retrospect - more of your standard detective story where you see all the clues once you've learned the identity of the murderer.

----------


## JBatmanFan05

> I plan on grabbing the Hex book, but in general I would think that JL3 and BB3 would be better sellers DC really needs to clean up this mess a bit.


I agree about Justice League Bronze Age Omnibus 3, we need that.  

Bronze Age original Hex is ridiculously uncollected in color, it feels like more than any DC character ever.  

So, I think is Hex Omnibus is hugely important.  And I think many Bronze Age fans are super hungry for it.

----------


## Lirica

The Zero Hour 25th Anniversary Omnibus is getting a price bump from $125 to $150 with its page count jumping from 976 pages to 1,096 pages. It adds Damage #0, Superman: Man of Steel #0, the Zero Month Sampler, and other material.
https://www.newsarama.com/45786-zero...f-release.html




> ZERO HOUR 25TH ANNIVERSARY OMNIBUS HC
> written by DAN JURGENS and others
> art by DAN JURGENS, JERRY ORDWAY and others
> cover by DAN JURGENS and JERRY ORDWAY
> Celebrating the 25th anniversary of the time-warping event, this massive collection features collects Action Comics #703, Adventures of Superman #516, Anima #7, Batman #511, Batman: Shadow of the Bat #31, Catwoman #14, Damage #0 and #6, Darkstars #24, Detective Comics #678, The Flash #0 and #94, Green Arrow #90, Green Lantern #0 and #55, Guy Gardner: Warrior #24, Hawkman #13, Justice League America #92, Justice League International #68, Justice League Task Force #16, L.E.G.I.O.N. '94 #70, Legionnaires #18, Legion of Super-Heroes #61, Outsiders #11, Robin #10, Steel #8, Superboy #8, Superman #93, Superman: Man of Steel #0 and #37, Team Titans #24, Valor #23, Zero Hour #4-#0, and Stories from Showcase '94 #8-#10, along with a foreword by Dan Jurgens, afterword by series editor KC Carlson, the Zero Month Sampler and an extensive gallery of promotional and behind-the-scenes material.
> ON SALE 09.25.19 | $150.00 US | 1096 AGES
> FC | 7.0625” x 10.875”


Interesting. That trademark dispute with Sony over the name 'Zero Hour' has not been resolved yet. I wonder if they're close to settling.

----------


## SJNeal

^ ^ ^ 

_Superman: MoS_ #0 was part 1 of a 4 part story; it's a pointless addition if they aren't adding the other 3 books.  I don't recall what was important enough about _Damage_ #0 to warrant it's addition.

I'd have rather paid $125 and kept it as it was...

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

I am super excited about the Jonah Hex book. Next on my wish list of books would be a Sgt. Rock Omnibus and a Bronze Age Superman book.

----------


## Graphic Autist

Did the Superman Golden Age Omnibus v6 get delayed? IST had it advertised as a July 3rd release on the DM (which would show as being available to order by the afternoon of the 2nd on their website), but IST has it listed as unavailable.

Anyone hear anything?

----------


## Bound_Tales

Why are the most recent Batman Omnis so much more expensive than the early ones?

($70-$80 vs. $40)

----------


## Stinky

> Why are the most recent Batman Omnis so much more expensive than the early ones?
> 
> ($70-$80 vs. $40)


If you're refering to the Golden Age books, I've heard it's because that material hasn't been reprinted before so it cost more.  But I'm hardly the expert about this.......

----------


## The Lucky One

Yeah, if you’re talking about the “___ Age” line, much of the price depends on whether the material has already been cleaned up and restored. For the first few GA volumes for each of the Big 3, that material had previously been reprinted in the Archives and Chronicles volumes over the years, so DC could charge less for it. Once they got past where those lines ended, they needed to start cleaning and restoring new material, which adds to the cost to produce, thus resulting in a price increase.

----------


## shaboo

> Did the Superman Golden Age Omnibus v6 get delayed? IST had it advertised as a July 3rd release on the DM (which would show as being available to order by the afternoon of the 2nd on their website), but IST has it listed as unavailable.
> 
> Anyone hear anything?


Yes, delayed, but only a couple of weeks, from July 3rd to July 31st.

----------


## Graphic Autist

> Yes, delayed, but only a couple of weeks, from July 3rd to July 31st.


Thank you!

----------


## Avengers1986

Anyone have both the JSA by johns omnibus and tpb that are newly released and can say which is a better way to read this series?  Does the tpb have more bonus features than the omnibus?  I see that there are more issues collected in the tpb's that are being released now.  Thanks for any info.

----------


## Bound_Tales

> Yeah, if youre talking about the ___ Age line, much of the price depends on whether the material has already been cleaned up and restored. For the first few GA volumes for each of the Big 3, that material had previously been reprinted in the Archives and Chronicles volumes over the years, so DC could charge less for it. Once they got past where those lines ended, they needed to start cleaning and restoring new material, which adds to the cost to produce, thus resulting in a price increase.


Got it. Thanks! So does that also explain why the new Scott Snyder is so relatively expensive, or is that more a question of page count? At $40, one of the Golden Age Batman Omnis or the New Grant Morrison omnis are no brainwrs, so much harder to shell out the $80 for one. Ill probably get the Snyder one, since his run is one of my favorites and never read the whole thing, but Id be less likely to try something new at that price. 

I was hoping maybe they tended to be released at the higher price and later they got reduced when a subsequent volume came out.

----------


## Dr Hank

A question about *The Dark Knight Returns* if anyone can answer:

Is the reproduction better in the Deluxe Edition (with DKR2) or in the Collector Set with the 4 hardcovers? I want to upgrade to an oversized version but would rather not have it in super-glossy paper. Anyone compared the two?

Of course I'd much prefer the Absolute edition but its price is too steep for me.  :Smile:

----------


## Balakin

> A question about *The Dark Knight Returns* if anyone can answer:
> 
> Is the reproduction better in the Deluxe Edition (with DKR2) or in the Collector Set with the 4 hardcovers? I want to upgrade to an oversized version but would rather not have it in super-glossy paper. Anyone compared the two?
> 
> Of course I'd much prefer the Absolute edition but its price is too steep for me.


I can't help it with the comparison but I can ease your mind about the absolute, cause that has glossy paper. Also it has TDKSA, which is ...not that good, and it makes the whole book too big and heavy (reason why I sold my copy).

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> I can't help it with the comparison but I can ease your mind about the absolute, cause that has glossy paper. Also it has TDKSA, which is ...not that good, and it makes the whole book too big and heavy (reason why I sold my copy).


I'm actually thinking of offloading my Absolute in favour of the Deluxe. TDKSA kind of ruins thw whole aspect of having TDKR in an Absolute format.

----------


## Graphic Autist

The Collector’s Edition of DKR does not use glossy paper, but it’s not like the paper used in the 30th Anniversary of COIE Deluxe. It’s very much like the matte paper used in the original (if my memory can be trusted from 33 years ago.)

----------


## Dr Hank

Thanks for the replies guys. Sounds like I'll cross the Absolute off my wish list then, i like the size but don't want a real glossy paper with this. 

Good to hear about the Collectors set, maybe I'll go with that one. I do like the matte paper type used in the COIE deluxe but I'm fine with a more standard flat matte too. I'll check out YouTube and see if anyone has a review of the Deluxe edition.

----------


## Bound_Tales

> Yeah, if youre talking about the ___ Age line, much of the price depends on whether the material has already been cleaned up and restored. For the first few GA volumes for each of the Big 3, that material had previously been reprinted in the Archives and Chronicles volumes over the years, so DC could charge less for it. Once they got past where those lines ended, they needed to start cleaning and restoring new material, which adds to the cost to produce, thus resulting in a price increase.


Thanks, that makes a lot of sense, but doesnt completely explain the price differential between the Morrison and Anyder omnibuses.  Is it purely page count?

----------


## Bound_Tales

> Thanks, that makes a lot of sense, but doesn’t completely explain the price differential between the Morrison and Anyder omnibuses.  Is it purely page count?


Sorry, I didn’t see my previous post! Thought it didn’t go through.

----------


## The Lucky One

> Thanks, that makes a lot of sense, but doesnt completely explain the price differential between the Morrison and Anyder omnibuses.  Is it purely page count?


Probably, or at least mostly. Morrison Batman v2 collects 25 issues. (Though Im guessing issue 700 mightve been extra sized?) Snyder/Capullo v1 will be 33 issues. Both runs are from recent years, so neither will require scanning and restoration the way, say, Golden or Silver Age collections do.

Now, if youre saying, 8 more issues doesnt seem to justify a $50 bump in price, well... yeah, your guess is as good as mine.  :Wink: 

EDIT: This is purely speculation on my part, but Morrisons run has been collected already in numerous oversized formats, including Absolutes and deluxe editions. DC mightve priced the omnis more affordably to try to appeal to people who already own the material in one format and were on the fence about upgrading. Whereas most of Snyders run hasnt been collected in oversized format, so theres less duplication, so to speak.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Probably, or at least mostly. Morrison Batman v2 collects 25 issues. (Though I’m guessing issue 700 might’ve been extra sized?) Snyder/Capullo v1 will be 33 issues. Both runs are from recent years, so neither will require scanning and restoration the way, say, Golden or Silver Age collections do.
> 
> Now, if you’re saying, “8 more issues doesn’t seem to justify a $50 bump in price,” well... yeah, your guess is as good as mine. 
> 
> EDIT: This is purely speculation on my part, but Morrison’s run has been collected already in numerous oversized formats, including Absolutes and deluxe editions. DC might’ve priced the omnis more affordably to try to appeal to people who already own the material in one format and were on the fence about upgrading. *Whereas most of Snyder’s run hasn’t been collected in oversized format, so there’s less duplication, so to speak.*


It's also true that Snyder's run just sold better than Morrison's run, so they may be factoring in popularity/market size, as well.

----------


## DantonR

There are rumblings that the paper in Batman Deluxe 4 is more "matte" and less glossy than the other three volumes. One of the claims is that the paper is thinner. Can anyone verify this?

----------


## Materiel

Absolutely true. The Batman Deluxe Edition 4 is not glossy paper. The spine on the cover is also black so it stands out on my shelf against the others. Literal black sheep!

----------


## DantonR

> Absolutely true. The Batman Deluxe Edition 4 is not glossy paper. The spine on the cover is also black so it stands out on my shelf against the others. Literal black sheep!


But is it still a quality book -- around the same standard set by the first three books? Matte paper doesn't necessarily bother me as long as the book doesn't look or feel cheap. Would you say that the paper is thinner?

Stange note about the spine. Reminds me of the Death of the Family standard HC (and its white dust jacket) during the Snyder years.

----------


## Materiel

> But is it still a quality book -- around the same standard set by the first three books? Matte paper doesn't necessarily bother me as long as the book doesn't look or feel cheap. Would you say that the paper is thinner?
> 
> Stange note about the spine. Reminds me of the Death of the Family standard HC (and its white dust jacket) during the Snyder years.


The book is still sturdy, still has the nice wrap around image under the jacket like the others. The paper is certainly down to preference. It was printed by the same company as the previous volume: Transcontinental Interglobe out of Canada.

----------


## DantonR

> The book is still sturdy, still has the nice wrap around image under the jacket like the others. The paper is certainly down to preference. It was printed by the same company as the previous volume: Transcontinental Interglobe out of Canada.


So, same quality as Vol. 3?

----------


## Materiel

> So, same quality as Vol. 3?


Yes, same quality.

----------


## RamblingMan

While I do not totally dislike the Batman vol 4 deluxe paper in general, it is definitely a downgrade in quality. I was a little disappointed. More modern art is not really serviced by the dull matte paper.

----------


## Hellboydce

Anyone get the loeb & sale Batman omnibus? Considering getting rid of my Absolutes and replacing them with this, is the build quality ok, or is it a heavy book to try and read?

----------


## Graphic Autist

> Anyone get the loeb & sale Batman omnibus? Considering getting rid of my Absolutes and replacing them with this, is the build quality ok, or is it a heavy book to try and read?


Its quite fat. It has the same build as DCs Golden/Silver/Bronze Omnis. Lots of popping noises when Id open mine up.

----------


## tv horror

> It’s quite fat. It has the same build as DC’s Golden/Silver/Bronze Omni’s. Lots of popping noises when I’d open mine up.


Yeah I'm the same I'm in my Silver age and my bones also pop when they are opened.  :Big Grin:

----------


## gurkle

Does anyone know if the Infinite Crisis omni includes the credits (as they appear in the story pages)?

DC is inconsistent about this. I was happy to find that the Final Crisis omni includes the credits though the lack of a table of contents is appalling; with no ToC and the titles eliminated from the covers it’s impossible to know what you’re even reading.

----------


## AJpyro

Whats the best condition for the Loeb/Sale DC books?

----------


## Hellboydce

> Whats the best condition for the Loeb/Sale DC books?


By the sounds of it, the Absolutes, you can pick them up fairly cheap, apart from Dark Victory which seems to be going for above cover price

----------


## AJpyro

I checked and...no thanks. I don't really need all that for my comic experience.

Thanks tho.

----------


## Dr Hank

Yeah I've been wanting to read The Long Halloween so I'll eventually pick up the Loeb/Sale omni too. Looks massive but I don't mind the big omnis.

----------


## Andru

So is the Absolute Black Mirror already OOP? It is not longer available on IST.

----------


## Avengers1986

Looks like Amazon will have the Aquaman Geoff Johns omnibus and Batman by Loeb and Sale omnibus as lightning deals tomorrow.

----------


## Brian

> Does anyone know if the Infinite Crisis omni includes the credits (as they appear in the story pages)?
> 
> DC is inconsistent about this. I was happy to find that the Final Crisis omni includes the credits though the lack of a table of contents is appalling; with no ToC and the titles eliminated from the covers it’s impossible to know what you’re even reading.


I have the first edition (from 2012) and the credits aren't on the story pages, as they would have appeared in the original issue. But they are on a title page before the start of each issue. The title page didn't include the issue numbers, but did include the title and part of the story arc. For example, the Sacrifice crossover had a page saying Sacrifice, Part 1/2/3/4, followed by a list of the creators. So it's easy enough to know where you are. I'm assuming last year's re-release followed a similar pattern.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> I have the first edition (from 2012) and the credits aren't on the story pages, as they would have appeared in the original issue. But they are on a title page before the start of each issue. The title page didn't include the issue numbers, but did include the title and part of the story arc. For example, the Sacrifice crossover had a page saying Sacrifice, Part 1/2/3/4, followed by a list of the creators. So it's easy enough to know where you are. I'm assuming last year's re-release followed a similar pattern.


Yeah, the new addition is the same as that.

----------


## gurkle

Thank you.

I know some prefer to have the credits moved to their own page; I don't care for it because I find a lot of pages just don't look right without the credits, because they're an element of the way the page is designed. (The "Starman" compromise, removing the credits but keeping the title, usually works for me though.)

----------


## LordJulius

Anyone interested in a Starman Omnibus?  :Big Grin: 

http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...ZF-zgZir53oLNE

Collects Starman issues #0-42, Starman Annual: Framing Sequence #1, Starman Annual: The Death of Prince Gavyn #1, Starman Annual: The Witch #1, The Shade #1-4, Starman Secret Files #1 and Power of Shazam #35-36.

Vol. 1, 1520 pages, $150

----------


## Brian

> Anyone interested in a Starman Omnibus? 
> 
> http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...ZF-zgZir53oLNE
> 
> Collects Starman issues #0-42, Starman Annual: Framing Sequence #1, Starman Annual: The Death of Prince Gavyn #1, Starman Annual: The Witch #1, The Shade #1-4, Starman Secret Files #1 and Power of Shazam #35-36.
> 
> Vol. 1,* 1520 pages*, $150


Holy creaking bookshelves!!!

I get that larger omnibuses means fewer volumes means it's less likely that the series will be abandoned, but that's taking it to a whole 'nother level!

----------


## LordJulius

Not the first one with that page count: the MotU and Final Crisis Omnibi had only a few pages less while Invisibles and Blackest Night were even bigger. I‘ve never had issues handling those but I understand if it‘s a problem for others.

In any case I‘ll get this as I missed out on the original HCs and the TPBs (which weren‘t finished anyway).

----------


## Dark-Flux

Hmmm, do i sell off my HC's to upgrade...?

One one hand the Omni seems unwieldy. But on the other, i prefer oversized pages. Decisions, decisions...

----------


## Captain Craig

> Anyone interested in a Starman Omnibus? 
> 
> http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...ZF-zgZir53oLNE
> 
> Collects Starman issues #0-42, Starman Annual: Framing Sequence #1, Starman Annual: The Death of Prince Gavyn #1, Starman Annual: The Witch #1, The Shade #1-4, Starman Secret Files #1 and Power of Shazam #35-36.
> 
> Vol. 1, 1520 pages, $150


I have been hoping that an updated Starman Omni volume set would emerge. Those original volumes were just too small to be Omnis, page counts like that should only be an Omni when there isn't more content to include.
That said I prefer my Omnis upper page limit be in 1200-1300 range. 

I will get this. Looks like about 2 volumes will complete it then? I wonder if it'll have Starman #81?
Will this be available via Diamond thus available at IST I wonder or will I have to order it another way?

----------


## reyab

Hell Yeah!! No brainer definitely getting this Omnibus been waiting a long time.

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Rincewind

From the Penguin/Random House listings:

http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781401299576
The Flash: Savage Velocity
Written by Mike Baron
PAPERBACK
$39.99 US
DC Comics
13 oz (369 g) | 24 per carton
On sale Mar 31, 2020 | 480 Pages | 978-1-4012-9957-6
Sales rights: World
Fiction > Graphic Novels & Manga
Collects The Flash issues #1-18 and Flash Annual #1.

http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781401299415
The Power of Shazam! By Jerry Ordway Book One
Written by Jerry Ordway
Illustrated by Jerry Ordway
HARDCOVER
$49.99 US
DC Comics
13 oz (369 g) | 12 per carton
On sale Mar 10, 2020 | 400 Pages | 978-1-4012-9941-5
Sales rights: World

http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781401299064
Justice League: Corporate Maneuvers
Written by Keith Giffen, J.M. Dematteis
PAPERBACK
$24.99 US
DC Comics
13 oz (369 g) | 24 per carton
On sale Feb 18, 2020 | 304 Pages | 978-1-4012-9906-4
Sales rights: World
Collects stories from Justice League Quarterly #1-4

http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779501011
Batman: The Dark Knight Detective Vol. 3
Written by Various
PAPERBACK
$29.99 US
DC Comics
13 oz (369 g) | 24 per carton
On sale Feb 18, 2020 | 344 Pages | 978-1-77950-101-1
Sales rights: World
Batman: The Dark Knight Detective Vol. 3, collecting Detective Comics #592-600!

1. Post Crisis Flash is way overdue to be collected.  Automatic buy from me.
2. Power of Shazam doesn't have contents listed and only has Ordway credited as artist.  But the page count is 400 so it must contain more than the 1994 Graphic Novel and probably has some issues of the ongoing with art by Peter Krause.  If it contains the ongoing, it's a buy for me.
3. Justice League Quarterly looks like DC has no plans to release a 2nd JLI omnibus.  I really have no idea what DC's plan is here.  There's (yet another) edition of JLI collecting issues 1-18 and annuals 1-2.  Releasing the Quarterly issues separately doesn't make much sense, since the stories tied to the JLA/JLE titles.  I'm reluctant to buy it outside of a complete collection of the JLI material, and I have no idea if DC will ever do that.
4. Batman: Dark Knight Detective 3 was previously listed then cancelled.  Hopefully this actually comes out and the series continues.

----------


## Captain Craig

> From the Penguin/Random House listings:
> 
> http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781401299576
> The Flash: Savage Velocity
> Written by Mike Baron
> PAPERBACK
> $39.99 US
> DC Comics
> 13 oz (369 g) | 24 per carton
> ...


I'm interested but only in Omni format.
I'll hold out.

----------


## bob.schoonover

Okay, so maybe two (or three?) more post-COIE Flash collections runs up to Waid Book One, then two more that bridge Miller/Morrison to Johns Book One, then the first 225 issues will all be collected in the same format.  That's pretty dope.  Of course, I'm sure DC will give the pre-Waid ones different trade dress just to mess with my shelf, but still . . .

----------


## JAG2045

> From the Penguin/Random House listings:
> 
> http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781401299576
> The Flash: Savage Velocity
> Written by Mike Baron
> PAPERBACK
> $39.99 US
> DC Comics
> 13 oz (369 g) | 24 per carton
> ...


WOOOO! Finally a Flash by Mike Baron collection featuring of all his run in one TPB!

(Although the solicit says issues 1-18 Baron only wrote to 14 with Messner-Loebs taking over from 15 to 61 when Waid began writing)




> Okay, so maybe two (or three?) more post-COIE Flash collections runs up to Waid Book One, then two more that bridge Miller/Morrison to Johns Book One, then the first 225 issues will all be collected in the same format.  That's pretty dope.  Of course, I'm sure DC will give the pre-Waid ones different trade dress just to mess with my shelf, but still . . .


Messner-Loebs run is issue 15-61 and Annuals 2-3 at least (not sure about crossovers/guest appearances) so if they could get 14 issues per trade it would likely be about 3-4 TPB's to complete his run - then hopefully they can get the rest of the uncollected stuff into TPB  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vilynne

> Holy creaking bookshelves!!!
> 
> I get that larger omnibuses means fewer volumes means it's less likely that the series will be abandoned, but that's taking it to a whole 'nother level!


I think The Fourth World Omni was 1481 pages. Not sure if that's correct, but I remember that one being MASSIVE. Seesh, talk about needing to work out just to lift it.

----------


## Judge Dredd

Are people really buying into Starman getting an omnibus again, remember how the last trade omnibus went cancelled twice. They will end up cancelling this one also its what they do. Also saw they put JLA Silver Age omnibus 1 out I wish they would just sell the new dust cover for those who own the original JLA omnibus.

----------


## Balakin

> Are people really buying into Starman getting an omnibus again, remember how the last trade omnibus went cancelled twice. They will end up cancelling this one also its what they do. Also saw they put JLA Silver Age omnibus 1 out I wish they would just sell the new dust cover for those who own the original JLA omnibus.


They didn't cancel anything for a while now. It seems like the big flood of cancellations were part of some restructuring which now seemingly cooled off.
Also last time they cancelled the reprint of vol3 (both times). 

I would give this a 90% chance to happen since it's a brand new edition, more in line with what they are doing for a while now (big chunky books of material we though won't happen, like JLI or 4th world, Ex machina, etc),

----------


## Judge Dredd

> They didn't cancel anything for a while now. It seems like the big flood of cancellations were part of some restructuring which now seemingly cooled off.
> Also last time they cancelled the reprint of vol3 (both times). 
> 
> I would give this a 90% chance to happen since it's a brand new edition, more in line with what they are doing for a while now (big chunky books of material we though won't happen, like JLI or 4th world, Ex machina, etc),


I was really only talking Starman being cancelled not the other ones because like I said it has already failed twice in vol 3 tpb versions I expect they will end up bailing on this one also.

----------


## Hellboydce

This DC modern classic line (watchmen and TDKR so far) are they oversized?

----------


## Hush

> *Hmmm, do i sell off my HC's to upgrade...?*
> 
> One one hand the Omni seems unwieldy. But on the other, i prefer oversized pages. Decisions, decisions...


Yeah I'm in the same boat, I prefer OHC but damn this is one big omnibus lol. 

By the way, is anyone familiar with the issues collected in "the Tales of the Batman: Marv Wolfman"?

http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781401299613

I have never read those issues but I like some of Wolfman other works and well I like Batman too, so I was wondering is it worth picking up?

----------


## bob fett

Absolute Black mirror is back in stock at IST.

----------


## borntohula

Anyone got league of extraordinary gentlemen jubilee edition? Thoughts? Heard the binding is tight. Are the more wordy parts of black dossier readable? --No text which dissapears into the gutter?

----------


## borntohula

> They didn't cancel anything for a while now. It seems like the big flood of cancellations were part of some restructuring which now seemingly cooled off.
> Also last time they cancelled the reprint of vol3 (both times). 
> 
> I would give this a 90% chance to happen since it's a brand new edition, more in line with what they are doing for a while now (big chunky books of material we though won't happen, like JLI or 4th world, Ex machina, etc),


Seems like it had a lot to do with the push for YA books. Dan Dido made a FB post saying that alot of the books eventually will see a release.

----------


## My Two Cents

Well right now I am most interested in
Seeing New Teen Titans Omnibus vol.4
Bronze Age Justice League Of America omnibus vol.3
Along with many other books that have
Been solicited over the past few months.

----------


## VanWinkle

> This DC modern classic line (watchmen and TDKR so far) are they oversized?


Nope. Standard size. No extras (at least in Watchmen).

----------


## Hellboydce

> Nope. Standard size. No extras (at least in Watchmen).


Cheers, and yeah, just found out, it arrived today, nicely put together, second thoughts about getting rid of my Absolute for it, but I’m now committed, as far as the extras, I have rarely found any I have been interested in, ever, so not really bothered about that

----------


## Hellboydce

> Anyone got league of extraordinary gentlemen jubilee edition? Thoughts? Heard the binding is tight. Are the more wordy parts of black dossier readable? --No text which dissapears into the gutter?


Like to know too, as decided to get rid of my Absolutes and replace them with this

----------


## OldManBrian

> Cheers, and yeah, just found out, it arrived today, nicely put together, second thoughts about getting rid of my Absolute for it, but I’m now committed, as far as the extras, I have rarely found any I have been interested in, ever, so not really bothered about that


I haven't seen any of these Modern Classics books yet. Too bad they are not oversized. How good is the binding on them? Sewn and flexes up from the cover or just glued flat to it? Also how's the paper quality and type? Matte, glossy, semi/satin finish?

----------


## Hellboydce

> I haven't seen any of these Modern Classics books yet. Too bad they are not oversized. How good is the binding on them? Sewn and flexes up from the cover or just glued flat to it? Also how's the paper quality and type? Matte, glossy, semi/satin finish?


They seem really well put together, more of a satin finish, the slipcase almost has a rubber feel to it, I was slightly disappointed with the size when it showed up, but to be honest (its the same size as the bprd omnis) I think I prefer them this size, I’ll definitely be selling my Absolute, watchmen, tdkr, and all star superman and replacing them

----------


## j0nnyboy

Why is. Deluxe vol. 4 of Batman black when the 1st 3 volumes are white?

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

DC's Oversized Hardcover sales for June 2019:

2.	Detective Comics #1000 Deluxe Edition OHC - 5,400
28.	Batman by Grant Morrison Omnibus Vol. 2 - 1,726
62.	Blackest Night Omnibus 10th Anniversary Edition - 1,086
96.	Batman: The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 7 - 804

----------


## Brian

> They seem really well put together, more of a satin finish, the slipcase almost has a rubber feel to it, I was slightly disappointed with the size when it showed up, but to be honest (its the same size as the bprd omnis) I think I prefer them this size, I’ll definitely be selling my Absolute, watchmen, tdkr, and all star superman and replacing them


The DKR Modern Classics has been cancelled, so I'd hold off on selling anything until you have the book in your hands.

----------


## Dark-Flux

> Cheers, and yeah, just found out, it arrived today, nicely put together, second thoughts about getting rid of my Absolute for it, but Im now committed, as far as the extras, I have rarely found any I have been interested in, ever, so not really bothered about that


Theres always the Deluxe edition. Same contents as the Absolute, just in over-sized format instead.

Edit: Amazon showing a Hellblazer by Ennis Omnibus!

----------


## Judge Dredd

> Theres always the Deluxe edition. Same contents as the Absolute, just in over-sized format instead.
> 
> Edit: Amazon showing a Hellblazer by Ennis Omnibus!


Saw that also exciting, but I really wish they  had just done the whole series vs doing it by writer.

----------


## JCinOntario

> Saw that also exciting, but I really wish they  had just done the whole series vs doing it by writer.


Agreed. I just hope we get more than just 1 or 2 of the big names, otherwise the shelf is gonna look funny. I’m still piecing together the oversized #d tpbs because I kind of gave up hope on an Omni.

----------


## ER Prest

> Saw that also exciting, but I really wish they  had just done the whole series vs doing it by writer.


This. I'll stick with the trades until they start collecting the rest of it in omnibus/oversized hardcovers

----------


## Hellboydce

> The DKR Modern Classics has been cancelled, so I'd hold off on selling anything until you have the book in your hands.


Is that entire line dead or just dkr?

----------


## j0nnyboy

Why is the 4th Deluxe of King's Batman spine black when all 3 before that were white? Anybody know why DC would make such a *@#%-headed decision?

----------


## Brian

> Is that entire line dead or just dkr?


It's hard to say for certain what the current status of the line is. They've published one book so far (Watchmen), and cancelled two (Long Halloween and DKR). All-Star Superman is still on the schedule for October, but with DC that could change at any time before publication.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*ABSOLUTE FOURTH WORLD BY JACK KIRBY VOL. 1*
written by JACK KIRBY
art by JACK KIRBY, VINCE COLLETTA and MIKE ROYER
new cover by RIAN HUGHES
For the first time, DC collects Jack Kirbys legendary run of the Fourth World titles in oversized Absolute editions! These comics spanned galaxies, from the streets of Metropolis to the far-flung twin worlds of New Genesis and Apokolips, as cosmic-powered heroes and villains struggled for supremacy, and the world-conquering Darkseid adventured across Earth for the deadly Anti-Life Equation. Collects SUPERMANS PAL JIMMY OLSEN #133-145, FOREVER PEOPLE #1-6, NEW GODS #1-6, MISTER MIRACLE #1-6, plus extra features.
ON SALE 05.13.20
$150.00 US | 8.25 x 12.5 | 816 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*HELLBLAZER BY GARTH ENNIS OMNIBUS*
written by GARTH ENNIS
art by STEVE DILLON, WILL SIMPSON, DAVID LLOYD and others
cover by GLENN FABRY
Before PREACHER, Garth Ennis became a sensation with his acclaimed tales from HELLBLAZERcollected here in omnibus format! In these tales, John Constantine contracts cancer and makes a deal with the devil to save himself. Plus, Constantine encounters the king of vampires, fights fascists and takes a trip to the USalongside the ghost of JFK. Collects HELLBLAZER #41-50, #52-83, #129-133, HELLBLAZER SPECIAL #1 and HEARTLAND #1.
ON SALE 04.15.20
$150.00 US | 1,360 PAGES | FC
7.0625 x 10.875 | MATURE READERS

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*DCS YEAR OF THE VILLAIN OMNIBUS* 
story and art by various
cover by GREG CAPULLO
The complete collection of DCs Year of the Villain event is here! Following the events of JUSTICE LEAGUE, Lex Luthor takes a major step forward, assembling his Legion of Doom for the final push to replace Superman, Batman, Wonder Woman and the rest of the League as the rightful leaders of not only mankind, but the universe itself! From New York Times best-selling author Scott Snyder (DARK NIGHTS: METAL) and some of the best artists anywhere, including Alex Maleev, Francis Manapul, Jim Cheung, Greg Capullo and more! This title collects ACTION COMICS #1017, AQUAMAN #54, BATGIRL #41, BATMAN AND THE OUTSIDERS #7, BATMAN #82, BATMAN/SUPERMAN #4, BLACK ADAM: YEAR OF THE VILLAIN #1, CATWOMAN #17, DCS YEAR OF THE VILLAIN #1, DEATHSTROKE #49, DETECTIVE COMICS #1015, THE FLASH #82, HARLEY QUINN #67, HAWKMAN #18, THE JOKER: YEAR OF THE VILLAIN #1, JUSTICE LEAGUE #35, JUSTICE LEAGUE DARK #17, JUSTICE LEAGUE ODYSSEY #15, LEX LUTHOR: YEAR OF THE VILLAIN #1, NIGHTWING #66, RED HOOD: OUTLAW #40, RIDDLER: YEAR OF THE VILLAIN #1, SUPERGIRL #36, SUPERMAN #17, TEEN TITANS #36, THE TERRIFICS #22, WONDER WOMAN #82 and more!
ON SALE 03.25.20
$99.99 US | 864 PAGES
FC | 7.0625 x 10.875

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*ROBIN: THE BRONZE AGE OMNIBUS*
stories and art by various
new cover by MIKE GRELL
The 1970s stories of Batmans sidekick Robin, now college age, are collected for the very first time! In these stories, Robin has moved out from the shadow of Batman to attend college, where he continues to battle crime. Collecting dozens of stories in which Robin deals with bullying, motorcycle gangs, campus protests and much more. Collects BATMAN #192, #202, #213, #227, #229-231, #234-236, #239, #240-242, #244, #245, #248-250, #252, #254, #259, #333, #337-339 and #341-343; DETECTIVE COMICS #390-391, #394, #395, #398-403, #445, #447, #450, #451 and #481-495; BATMAN FAMILY #1, #3-9 and #11-20; WORLDS FINEST COMICS #200 and DC COMICS PRESENTS #31 and #58.
ON SALE 04.22.20
$125.00 US | 912 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN: THE 1989 MOVIE ADAPTATION DELUXE EDITION OHC*
written by DENNIS ONEIL
art and cover by JERRY ORDWAY
In time for the 30th anniversary of the blockbuster movie Batman, DC reprints the official comics adaptation in hardcover for the first time. Written by Dennis ONeil, the dean of Batman writers, with lush artwork by Jerry Ordway, this story faithfully brings to comics the story from the Academy Award-winning 1989 movie! Collects BATMAN: MOVIE SPECIAL #1, plus high-quality scans of each page of original art presented in black and white to accompany the final colored pages.
ON SALE 11.20.19
$19.99 US | 7.0625 x 10.875 | 144 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*THE BOOKS OF MAGIC 30TH ANNIVERSARY DELUXE EDITION OHC NEW EDITION*
written by NEIL GAIMAN
art by JOHN BOLTON, SCOTT HAMPTON, CHARLES VESS and PAUL JOHNSON
cover by SCOTT HAMPTON
The classic tale by Neil Gaiman that introduced Tim Hunter to the world is back in a new edition collecting the original four-issue miniseries plus special bonus material. Timothy Hunter could be the most powerful magician in the world, but does he really want to be? John Constantine, Phantom Stranger, Mister E, and Doctor Occult attempt to aid Timothy in choosing his path, but by the time Timothy makes a choice, it may already have been made for him.
ON SALE 11.20.19
$29.99 US | 208 PAGES
FC | 7.0625 x 10.875

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*MAN AND SUPERMAN DELUXE EDITION OHC*
written by MARV WOLFMAN
art and new cover by CLAUDIO CASTELLINI
Before he became Superman, Clark Kent was living in a cockroach-infested apartment trying to find a job as a reporter in the big city of Metropolis. If he cant get his life together as Clark Kent, how will he ever become Superman? This new hardcover presents the five-chapter one-shot written by Marv Wolfman with art by Claudio Castellini, plus bonus material include the complete script and an extensive behind-the-scenes section with commentary by Wolfman and Castellini that explores the ten-year journey into the making of this instant classic!
ON SALE 11.20.19
$19.99 US | 7.0625 x 10.875 FC | 184 PAGES

----------


## Foxy

> *ABSOLUTE FOURTH WORLD BY JACK KIRBY VOL. 1*
> written by JACK KIRBY
> art by JACK KIRBY, VINCE COLLETTA and MIKE ROYER
> new cover by RIAN HUGHES
> For the first time, DC collects Jack Kirby’s legendary run of the Fourth World titles in oversized Absolute editions! These comics spanned galaxies, from the streets of Metropolis to the far-flung twin worlds of New Genesis and Apokolips, as cosmic-powered heroes and villains struggled for supremacy, and the world-conquering Darkseid adventured across Earth for the deadly Anti-Life Equation. Collects SUPERMAN’S PAL JIMMY OLSEN #133-145, FOREVER PEOPLE #1-6, NEW GODS #1-6, MISTER MIRACLE #1-6, plus extra features.
> ON SALE 05.13.20
> $150.00 US | 8.25” x 12.5” | 816 PAGES


Cool! That'll be one big Absolute. Judging from the page count, there will probably be no more than 2.

----------


## Graphic Autist

> *ROBIN: THE BRONZE AGE OMNIBUS*
> stories and art by various
> new cover by MIKE GRELL
> The 1970s stories of Batman’s sidekick Robin, now college age, are collected for the very first time! In these stories, Robin has moved out from the shadow of Batman to attend college, where he continues to battle crime. Collecting dozens of stories in which Robin deals with bullying, motorcycle gangs, campus protests and much more. Collects BATMAN #192, #202, #213, #227, #229-231, #234-236, #239, #240-242, #244, #245, #248-250, #252, #254, #259, #333, #337-339 and #341-343; DETECTIVE COMICS #390-391, #394, #395, #398-403, #445, #447, #450, #451 and #481-495; BATMAN FAMILY #1, #3-9 and #11-20; WORLD’S FINEST COMICS #200 and DC COMICS PRESENTS #31 and #58.
> ON SALE 04.22.20
> $125.00 US | 912 PAGES


This one I am interested in.

----------


## Lago

> Why is the 4th Deluxe of King's Batman spine black when all 3 before that were white? Anybody know why DC would make such a *@#%-headed decision?


They did it with the TP spines before. Rebirth ended, so new design. 
Same bullshit decision as for the new 52/DC You era.

----------


## Captain Craig

> DC's Oversized Hardcover sales for June 2019:
> 
> 96.	Batman: The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 7 - 804


Have the numbers on this gone up? I seem to recall the GA Bats&Supes selling 6-700 units for awhile(vol.3-5?). If my memory is right do we attribute that to folks who had the Archives getting on board after holding out now that these Omnis are collecting previously material previously not reprinted?
We are so close to the end of Batman Golden Age Omni line now, volume 8 has been solicited! One more to go!

That Robin Omni has my interest.

----------


## FlashingSabre

Aaaandd another bumch of stuff I dont care about, since i already have the 4th World Omni,

----------


## bob.schoonover

Spring catalog up on Edelweiss
https://www.edelweiss.plus/#catalogID=4387556&page=1

Some interesting tidbits:

Flash by Waid v7 (142-150), leaving just one more volume to wrap up his run and get to Johns

WW by Messner-Loebs v1 (63, 64, 67-75)

Superman/Batman Omnibus: Superman/Batman #1-43, Superman/Batman Annual #1-2, and stories from Superman/Batman: Secret Files #1

World's Finest HC (195-214)

Doomsday Clock v2

----------


## shaboo

> Spring catalog up on Edelweiss
> https://www.edelweiss.plus/#catalogID=4387556&page=1
> 
> Some interesting tidbits:
> 
> Flash by Waid v7 (142-150), leaving just one more volume to wrap up his run and get to Johns
> 
> WW by Messner-Loebs v1 (63, 64, 67-75)
> 
> ...


No Batman Brave And Bold Bronze Age Omnibus #3, no JLA Bronze Age Omnibus #3, no other Bronze Age Omnibus (except for the Robin one) - very disappointing  :Frown: 

The flood of Bronze Age HCs shows that DC wants us to buy these instead. Later, 5 or 10 years in the future, we'll then see Bronze Age Omnibusses to buy this all again - cynical marketing ...

----------


## Judge Dredd

> No Batman Brave And Bold Bronze Age Omnibus #3, no JLA Bronze Age Omnibus #3, no other Bronze Age Omnibus (except for the Robin one) - very disappointing 
> 
> The flood of Bronze Age HCs shows that DC wants us to buy these instead. Later, 5 or 10 years in the future, we'll then see Bronze Age Omnibusses to buy this all again - cynical marketing ...


Yeah I was unhappy they are not in there, if they bail on those two completely will be very disappointing. Good way to screw over fans I want the Robin omnibus, but feel should not buy any of them as they cannot be trusted to complete it.

----------


## SJNeal

> Spring catalog up on Edelweiss
> https://www.edelweiss.plus/#catalogID=4387556&page=1
> 
> 
> *WW by Messner-Loebs v1 (63, 64, 67-75)*


I never thought I'd see the day...?!?   :EEK!: 

His run isn't the most highly regarded, but I loved it!  The contents is probably off though; WML wrote #66, and the 1992 WW Special should be included, as it's part 1 on the story that finished in #63.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> I never thought I'd see the day...?!?  
> 
> His run isn't the most highly regarded, but I loved it!  The contents is probably off though; WML wrote #66, and the 1992 WW Special should be included, as it's part 1 on the story that finished in #63.


It includes the special and Annual 3.  I forgot to list the rest of the contents because I was working out in my head if I thought they'd do 76-89 in a v2 to run up to the Deodato collection or do WML in three volumes and supplant the Deodato one.  I didn't get anywhere with that . . . 

Between this and the Flash: Savage Velocity collection, they're really making an effort to get some books almost completely collected (WW will take a lot more work between Byrne and Jimenez).  It's really nice, even if I'm sure there are going to be these really stupid gaps that prevent me from saying I have a complete run on the shelf . . .

----------


## Hellboydce

With the Master Race, is there enough material for a Dark Knight omni?

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## bob.schoonover

> With the Master Race, is there enough material for a Dark Knight omni?


Is Miller still intending to do another chapter in the story?  I assume they'll wait to omni it until he's done.  That said, if they included Superman: Year One, DKR, DKSA, DK:MR (and related material) you can get to a pretty hefty volume even without ASBAR.

----------


## Hellboydce

> The year of the villain omni is only 500 pages. So they could do it, unless they are planning a sequel.
> My issue is, if we are counting the Boy Wonder, 1 great story, 1 mediocre story and 2 bad stories isn't a killer line-up.





> Is Miller still intending to do another chapter in the story?  I assume they'll wait to omni it until he's done.  That said, if they included Superman: Year One, DKR, DKSA, DK:MR (and related material) you can get to a pretty hefty volume even without ASBAR.


Was Master Race not well received? (I havent read it yet)

----------


## SJNeal

> It includes the special and Annual 3.  I forgot to list the rest of the contents because I was working out in my head if I thought they'd do 76-89 in a v2 to run up to the Deodato collection or do WML in three volumes and supplant the Deodato one.  I didn't get anywhere with that . . . 
> 
> Between this and the Flash: Savage Velocity collection, they're really making an effort to get some books almost completely collected *(WW will take a lot more work between Byrne and Jimenez). * It's really nice, even if I'm sure there are going to be these really stupid gaps that prevent me from saying I have a complete run on the shelf . . .


With the recent Jimenez omnibus, and Byrne's third and final hardcover on the way, I believe that only leaves Eric Luke's run.  If DC moves forward on that, we should have WW v. 2 collected in full if I'm not mistaken...? (give or take a few fill in issues).

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## bob.schoonover

> With the recent Jimenez omnibus, and Byrne's third and final hardcover on the way, I believe that only leaves Eric Luke's run.  If DC moves forward on that, we should have WW v. 2 collected in full if I'm not mistaken...? (give or take a few fill in issues).


Yeah, a couple fill-ins and Luke's run would be the only really uncollected parts of WW v2 if they finish out the "... by WML" collections.  

I'm wildly fascinated about DC's fits and starts in completing some volumes and not others.  One would imagine if Flash: Savage Velocity sells well enough, they'll put out the next volume and get dangerously close to having the entire Wally West volume collected in pretty straightforward fashion, WWv2 is getting close (no idea if the Luke run would ever merit a collection - maybe if there is a third WW movie coming out and they need something new for the shelves).  On the other side of things, Dixon's run on BoP doesn't look like it'll ever get finished, nor will his run on Robin.  

I'm sure all of these things are mostly sales based, but that's also kind of interesting - Wonder Woman isn't a huge sales draw (she's not bad or anything, but not a top 10 main stay) and DC has shown less than stellar support for Wally West since Infinite Crisis, yet both of them have the right sized collections fan bases to complete full runs on the shelves while more popular characters like Batman and Superman (plus their sidekicks) have huge, huge gaps in their collections from the same time.

----------


## JJ87

Glad to see a deluxe edition for _Omega Men_ and the Absolute _Daytripper_ relisted. 
I kind of expected an oversized (deluxe or absolute) release of King/Gerads' _Mister Miracle_, but no luck. Next year, maybe.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Glad to see a deluxe edition for _Omega Men_ and the Absolute _Daytripper_ relisted. 
> *I kind of expected an oversized (deluxe or absolute) release of King/Gerads' Mister Miracle, but no luck. Next year, maybe*.


This will happen. DC just want to first milk it dry for what it's worth in lesser formats such as the TPB and standard size HC.

----------


## borntohula

> Is Miller still intending to do another chapter in the story?  I assume they'll wait to omni it until he's done.  That said, if they included Superman: Year One, DKR, DKSA, DK:MR (and related material) you can get to a pretty hefty volume even without ASBAR.


With Superman year one being magazine size, I don't know if they'd collect it with the rest. 

My guess is that they'll first get the absolute of Master race (which will include Last crusade) out and a new ver of Dark Knight returns/strikes again out first, and then follow up with an omni collecting DKR, DKSA, DKR:LC and DKMR. That'd be 512 pages plus 624. Should be enough.




> Was Master Race not well received? (I havenÂ’t read it yet)


It did well both with sales and critics. Master Race's DKR prequel tie in Last crusade was especially well recieved. 

Personally I like Master race more than returns, and I love returns. This may sound shocking but, Superman is awesome in it and it ends on a bang up positive note  :EEK!:

----------


## Captain Craig

> Spring catalog up on Edelweiss
> https://www.edelweiss.plus/#catalogID=4387556&page=1
> 
> Some interesting tidbits:
> 
> Flash by Waid v7 (142-150), leaving just one more volume to wrap up his run and get to Johns
> 
> WW by Messner-Loebs v1 (63, 64, 67-75)
> 
> Superman/Batman Omnibus: Superman/Batman #1-43, Superman/Batman Annual #1-2, and stories from Superman/Batman: Secret Files #1


I'm holding out for Flash by Waid Omnibus vol.1&2, I can't double dip if I can help it.

So Wonder Woman by WML vol.1, implying a vol.2....why not just do an Omni?

I'll be thinking long and hard about the Superman/Batman Omni.

----------


## My Two Cents

Why is D C insisting on those 400+ page
Bronze Age Justice League Of America 
Book? They can release them til the
Cows come home ...... I am not buying them,
Just so they can turn around and solicit 
Bronze Age Justice League Of America
Omnibus vol3 with the same material

----------


## shaboo

> Why is D C insisting on those 400+ page
> Bronze Age Justice League Of America 
> Book? They can release them til the
> Cows come home ...... I am not buying them,
> Just so they can turn around and solicit 
> Bronze Age Justice League Of America
> Omnibus vol3 with the same material


Yes, this is very annoying. But it's not only JLA, it's also Flash and Green Lantern HCs with material I bet was originally supposed to be part of Flash Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 1 and Green Lantern Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 1.

----------


## Adset

> Anyone got league of extraordinary gentlemen jubilee edition? Thoughts? Heard the binding is tight. Are the more wordy parts of black dossier readable? --No text which dissapears into the gutter?


I need to pick this up. Here's how dumb I am: I initially decided to pass on this, figuring I would wait for the omnibus w/ v1 + v2 + Black Dossier + Century + Tempest, before remembering that the stuff in the Jubilee edition was ABC/Wildstorm/DC, and the last two Top Shelf. I'll never get my complete omni.

----------


## borntohula

> I need to pick this up. Here's how dumb I am: I initially decided to pass on this, figuring I would wait for the omnibus w/ v1 + v2 + Black Dossier + Century + Tempest, before remembering that the stuff in the Jubilee edition was ABC/Wildstorm/DC, and the last two Top Shelf. I'll never get my complete omni.


Don't forget NEMO!  :Smile:  

The jubilee book is nice. I wouldn't mind it if Top shelf put out a deluxe omni akin to it.

----------


## shaboo

> Spring catalog up on Edelweiss
> https://www.edelweiss.plus/#catalogID=4387556&page=1


It didn't take much time for the first cancellation: https://www.edelweiss.plus/#sku=1401291589&page=1

----------


## earbudds

> It didn't take much time for the first cancellation: https://www.edelweiss.plus/#sku=1401291589&page=1


The single issues were canceled as well. The artist fell behind schedule. DC said they will solicit them again at a later date.

----------


## Hellboydce

> It didn't take much time for the first cancellation: https://www.edelweiss.plus/#sku=1401291589&page=1


Doesn’t show anything for me, what is it?

----------


## Dick Grayson

> Doesn’t show anything for me, what is it?


TPB of issues 1-6 of Ellis’s upcoming Wildcats series.

----------


## Hellboydce

> TPB of issues 1-6 of Ellis’s upcoming Wildcats series.


Ah Ok, what’s been the opinion on the new wildcats? As good as the wildstorm stuff?

----------


## Dick Grayson

It hasn’t started yet (hence my saying “upcoming”  :Stick Out Tongue: ); the collection was cancelled to be resolicited because the issues themselves have been pushed back. No release date yet, I don’t think.

----------


## Hellboydce

> It hasn’t started yet (hence my saying “upcoming” ); the collection was cancelled to be resolicited because the issues themselves have been pushed back. No release date yet, I don’t think.


It was the Wild storm I was thinking about, any thoughts on that?

----------


## bob.schoonover

With the announcement of the War of the Gods omnibus, I was thinking about what other big DC events are prime candidates for a "full event" omnibus.  

We've had:
Infinite Crisis
Final Crisis
Zero Hour
JLA: One Million
War of the Gods
Blackest Night

Flashpoint and Metal seem like obvious ones, but probably not too soon (Flashpoint has the big box set coming out soon, Metal is brand new).  

If I were ranking likelihoods of everything else, I'd probably go:

1. Legends (Perfect companion to CoIE, fills a pretty big collections hole)
2. Final Night (straightforward story, still fits in continuity more or less)
3. Armageddon 2001 (this ranking might be too high, but this is the one I want)
4. Underworld Unleashed (you could change 4 and 5 - they kind of fit into the same general corner of the DCU)
5. Day of Judgement 
6. Invasion! (I imagine it doesn't have a big audience unless we get another big Dominators event soon)
7. Bloodlines (bleh)

Did I miss a good one?

----------


## Dick Grayson

> It was the Wild storm I was thinking about, any thoughts on that?


Not yet, have been waiting for it to finish and plan to read it all in one go. I did end up finishing the original Wildcats up through Casey’s run and dang, Casey’s run in particular was just spectacular. It being cancelled was a real tragedy (I know, I’m way behind on this!)

----------


## Dick Grayson

> With the announcement of the War of the Gods omnibus, I was thinking about what other big DC events are prime candidates for a "full event" omnibus.  
> 
> We've had:
> Infinite Crisis
> Final Crisis
> Zero Hour
> JLA: One Million
> War of the Gods
> Blackest Night
> ...


Some of the Eclipso: The Darkness Within stuff was fun, no worse than Bloodlines, though I was a kid when they came out so may have a bit more nostalgia for that event clouding my judgment. There was also Millennium and Genesis, though I’d hardly call those “good”  :Smile:  More recently, there was Convergence and Forever Evil, both of which I could see getting omnis at some point (if they haven’t already, I’m not following things as closely as I used to!)

----------


## SJNeal

I'd definitely buy an_ Eclipso: TDW_ collection.   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lirica

> With the announcement of the War of the Gods omnibus, I was thinking about what other big DC events are prime candidates for a "full event" omnibus.  
> 
> We've had:
> Infinite Crisis
> Final Crisis
> Zero Hour
> JLA: One Million
> War of the Gods
> Blackest Night
> ...


Imo I wouldn't put the War of the Gods omnibus or any of the ones not released yet on the ones 'we've had' since there's sadly still a chance of cancellation.

Out of the ones listed, I'd definitely like Underworld Unleashed and Final Night the most.

----------


## shaboo

> With the announcement of the War of the Gods omnibus, I was thinking about what other big DC events are prime candidates for a "full event" omnibus.  
> 
> We've had:
> Infinite Crisis
> Final Crisis
> Zero Hour
> JLA: One Million
> War of the Gods
> Blackest Night


Zero Hour Omnibus is already announced for October:

https://www.amazon.com/Zero-Hour-Cri...gateway&sr=8-1

----------


## Dick Grayson

> Zero Hour Omnibus is already announced for October:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Zero-Hour-Cri...gateway&sr=8-1


Yes, that’s why he listed it. That list you quoted is of existing/announced omnis  (it says “We’ve had:” right above that list.)

----------


## Adset

Of that list, the only one I've purchased is the DC One Million omni and it sits proudly on my shelf. It's my all-time favorite DC (or Marvel) event. Bloodlines, Legends, and Invasion were just before my time as a reader, but I'd be all about the Final Night and Underworld Unleashed editions.

----------


## Vilynne

Great announcements, but make me annoyed that I bought previous collections (War of The Gods, WW by Mike Deodato).

----------


## VanWinkle

> Of that list, the only one I've purchased is the DC One Million omni and it sits proudly on my shelf. It's my all-time favorite DC (or Marvel) event. Bloodlines, Legends, and Invasion were just before my time as a reader, but I'd be all about the Final Night and Underworld Unleashed editions.


Nice to see another DC One Million fan. Love that omni. 90% of the tie-ins are great.

----------


## KillerUmbrella

Are there any plans for nightwing deluxe vol. 4 or should I buy the regular trade?

----------


## stgeorge602

> Are there any plans for nightwing deluxe vol. 4 or should I buy the regular trade?


I am wondering this, too.  Though I have a feeling DC is done with these deluxe editions.

However, there is a deluxe of Snyder's JL later this year.  So maybe they're being re-branded?

----------


## stgeorge602

Switching topics; I've noticed with some recent DC releases they are using a matte-type paper.  Wonder if this will be a trend going forward?  I think DC was doing great things with the rebirth deluxe editions (production quality) and I hope they don't stop that quality.

----------


## My Two Cents

It jumped out at me when I was looking
At my Bendis hard cover Superman and Bendis 
Action Comics

----------


## Hellboydce

if Im not a big fan of Morrisons JLA should I give the one million omnibus a miss? Just seems a bit of a bargain at a 1000+ pages for less than £50

----------


## Balakin

> if I’m not a big fan of Morrison’s JLA should I give the one million omnibus a miss? Just seems a bit of a bargain at a 1000+ pages for less than £50


I think you should skip it. I have the trade but it feels like if you only read the Morrison issues you are missing half the story, but a lot of the other issues just feel like filler garbage.
And if you didn't like his JLA (is it mainly because of the art?) I don't think this will change your mind.

----------


## Stinky

> Imo I wouldn't put the War of the Gods omnibus or any of the ones not released yet on the ones 'we've had' since there's sadly still a chance of cancellation.
> 
> Out of the ones listed, I'd definitely like Underworld Unleashed and Final Night the most.


I really enjoyed Final Night but it just doesn't seem to get talked about much at all.

----------


## Adset

> if I’m not a big fan of Morrison’s JLA should I give the one million omnibus a miss? Just seems a bit of a bargain at a 1000+ pages for less than £50



Yeah if you didn't like Morrison's JLA, you probably won't like DC One Million. I love the thing to death, but it's absolutely an extension of his JLA stuff.

----------


## JJ87

> I am wondering this, too. * Though I have a feeling DC is done with these deluxe editions.*
> 
> However, there is a deluxe of Snyder's JL later this year.  So maybe they're being re-branded?


No kidding. I cancelled my order for Batman deluxe vols. 3 and 4 because there's no vol. 5 in sight.

----------


## Captain Craig

The cover for Joker Bronze Age Omni makes me not want to get it at all. Why the Collections Dept would break with the cover template design while also correcting prior volumes covers(GL, Flash, JLA SA) is just a massive head scratcher.

I literally have thought overnight about it and might pass.

----------


## Seeker

> The cover for Joker Bronze Age Omni makes me not want to get it at all. Why the Collections Dept would break with the cover template design while also correcting prior volumes covers(GL, Flash, JLA SA) is just a massive head scratcher.
> 
> I literally have thought overnight about it and might pass.


I have to admit I've had similar thoughts. While initially adding it to my buy list, I've since become luke-warm because of the cover.

----------


## shaboo

> The cover for Joker Bronze Age Omni makes me not want to get it at all. Why the Collections Dept would break with the cover template design while also correcting prior volumes covers(GL, Flash, JLA SA) is just a massive head scratcher.
> 
> I literally have thought overnight about it and might pass.


DC simply doesn't care about things like these, which are important to collectors only. The only reason for this omnibus is the Joker movie. That's why we're getting such a cover. Collectors can go to hell, as you can see from the latest cancellation or discontinuation of many important and much anticipated omnibus releases.

----------


## bob fett

I picked it up,and I agree with all of the comments above.I'm sure collectors are already working on custom covers for this.

----------


## Bound_Tales

Anybody know if any lists or resources exist to let us know which DC omnis are out of print or have stock running low? I can’t justify buying all the omnis I want right away, but want to prioritize any that might not be available for much longer. Glad to see Batman & Robin by Tomasi is getting a 2nd printing.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

DC's Oversized HC sales for July 2019:

37.	Swamp Things: Roots of Terror Deluxe Edition OHC - 1,650
61.	Batman Book 4: The Deluxe Edition OHC - 1,188
123.	DC Universe: The Bronze Age Omnibus by Jack Kirby - 643
128.	Superman: The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 6 - 605
131.	The Authority Omnibus - 585
283.	DC Bombshells Book 2: The Deluxe Edition OHC - 319

----------


## Graphic Autist

> DC's Oversized HC sales for July 2019:
> 
> 37.	Swamp Things: Roots of Terror Deluxe Edition OHC - 1,650
> 61.	Batman Book 4: The Deluxe Edition OHC - 1,188
> 123.	DC Universe: The Bronze Age Omnibus by Jack Kirby - 643
> 128.	Superman: The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 6 - 605
> 131.	The Authority Omnibus - 585
> 283.	DC Bombshells Book 2: The Deluxe Edition OHC - 319


Superman: The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 6 came out the last day of July. All 605 were sold on one day?

----------


## Hellboydce

Do the two Morrison Batman omni’s Collect everything or will there be a third?

----------


## Adset

The second omni stops at The Return of Bruce Wayne. There should be a third collecting the Inc stuff.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Do the two Morrison Batman omni’s Collect everything or will there be a third?


Batman: The Return, Batman Inc 1-8, Leviathan Strikes, and Batman Inc 0-13 (+/- 11 by Chris Burnham) are the presumed contents for a third volume

----------


## Vilynne

Im still shocked to see a second volume of BA Swamp Thing. The Absolute by Moore makes sense, but this is a little odd, but welcomed.

----------


## Hellboydce

> The second omni stops at The Return of Bruce Wayne. There should be a third collecting the Inc stuff.





> Batman: The Return, Batman Inc 1-8, Leviathan Strikes, and Batman Inc 0-13 (+/- 11 by Chris Burnham) are the presumed contents for a third volume


Thanks very much

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*ABSOLUTE SWAMP THING BY ALAN MOORE VOL. 2* 
written by ALAN MOORE
art by STEPHEN BISSETTE, RICK VEITCH, JOHN TOTLEBEN, and STAN WOCH
cover by JOHN TOTLEBEN
Collecting issues #35-50 of Alan Moores seminal Swamp Thing run in oversize Absolute format, this volume brims with horrors including underwater vampires, a werewolf with an unusual curseand the debut of John Constantine! Plus, Swamp Things quest for self-discovery comes to its shattering conclusion, and a harbinger of doom awakens an evil beyond comprehensionbringing together Constantine, Deadman, the Phantom Stranger, the Spectre and others.
ON SALE 06.24.20
$99.99 US | 424 PAGES | 8.25 x 10.875
FC | ISBN: 978-1-779502827
DC BLACK LABEL

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*GREEN LANTERN: REBIRTH DELUXE EDITION OHC* 
written by GEOFF JOHNS
art by ETHAN VAN SCIVER, DARWYN COOKE, and others
cover by ETHAN VAN SCIVER
Former Green Lantern Hal Jordan descended into madness and left a path of death and destruction that changed the DC Universe forever. This is the story of Jordans triumphant return to the DC Universe as well as the reintroduction of the Green Lantern Corps. Offered now in a new deluxe hardcover edition. Collects Green Lantern: Rebirth #1-6 plus Green Lantern Secret Files #1.
ON SALE 12.11.19
$39.99 US | 224 PAGES
FC | 7.0625 x 10.875

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*JUSTICE LEAGUE BY SCOTT SNYDER BOOK ONE DELUXE EDITION OHC* 
written by SCOTT SNYDER and JAMES TYNION IV
art by JIM CHEUNG, JORGE JIMENEZ, DOUG MAHNKE, MIKEL JANI?N, FRANCIS MANAPUL, BRUNO REDONDO, and others
cover by JORGE JIMENEZ
The Justice League is reunited in these stories from issues #1-13, Justice League/Aquaman: Drowned Earth #1 and Aquaman/Justice League: Drowned Earth #1. First, the League is forced to make an impossible decision...and now its time to face the consequences! And then, Hawkgirl takes wing against Lex Luthor; John Stewart faces off with Sinestro; the Flash must run down Gorilla Grodd; and Wonder Woman tackles Black Manta and the CheetahUnderwater!
ON SALE 12.04.19 | $39.99 US | 408 PAGES
FC | 7.0625 x 10.875

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*FAMOUS FIRST EDITION: NEW FUN #1 OHC* 
stories and art by VARIOUS
cover by LYMAN ANDERSON
In celebration of its 85th anniversary, DC Comics reprints for the very first time its first-ever published comic book, New Fun #1, the comic that transformed the fledgling industry by being the first ongoing title made up of new stories instead of reprints of newspaper comic strips. First published in 1935, this landmark comic book carried a diverse set of original content features cowboys, spies, detectives, funny animals, space explorers, soldiers of fortune and more, including features that were written by Major Malcolm Wheeler-Nicholson, the founder of the company that would become DC Comics. This tabloid-size, black-and-white comic is reprinted as a commemorative hardcover and will include essays by comics historian Roy Thomas and Nicky Wheeler-Nicholson, grand-daughter of Major Malcolm Wheeler-Nicholson, and more. Collects New Fun #1.
ON SALE 01.22.20
$19.99 US | 48 PAGES
B&W | 10.5 X 15.125

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*PROMETHEA BOOK TWO DELUXE EDITION OHC* 
written by ALAN MOORE
art by J.H. WILLIAMS III and MICK GRAY
cover by J.H. WILLIAMS III
In this new volume, Promethea and Barbara travel through the many realms of heaven and hell, visiting manifestations of great visions and visionaries. Meanwhile, back on Earth, Stacia is the acting Promethea, protecting and serving the people of New York while Promethea is away. Is she up to the task? Complete with character sketches, variant covers, and other bonus material, this new hardcover collection is perfect for any fan of this incredible series. Collects issues #13-24.
ON SALE 12.25.19
$39.99 US | 344 PAGES
FC | 7.0625 x 10.875

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*SUPERMAN: FOR TOMORROW: 15TH ANNIVERSARY DELUXE EDITION OHC* 
written by BRIAN AZZARELLO
art by JIM LEE and SCOTT WILLIAMS
cover by JIM LEE
A cataclysmic event has struck Earth, and no one is left unaffectednot even Superman! But how could millions of people vanish without a trace? And how far is Superman willing to go to find the answers? The complete 12-part saga written by Brian Azzarello, with sensational art by Jim Lee, is collected in one deluxe volume.
ON SALE 12.04.19
$49.99 US | 344 PAGES
FC | 7.0625 x 10.875

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*SUPERMAN: SECRET ORIGIN DELUXE EDITION OHC (2nd Printing)* 
written by GEOFF JOHNS
art by GARY FRANK and JON SIBAL
cover by GARY FRANK
Witness a whole new take on the beginnings of Lex Luthor, the Legion of Super-Heroes, Lois Lane, Metallo, Jimmy Olsen, the Parasite, and more of your favorite characters from the Superman family in this deluxe edition hardcover. The superstar team of writer Geoff Johns and artist Gary Frank provide a look at the mythic past of the Man of Steel, with an eye toward the future. Collects Superman: Secret Origin #1-6.
ON SALE 12.04.19
$39.99 US | 240 PAGES
FC | 7.0625 x 10.875

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*SUPERMAN/BATMAN OMNIBUS VOL. 1* 
written by JEPH LOEB, MARK VERHEIDEN, and others
art by ED McGUINNESS, MICHAEL TURNER, DUSTIN NGUYEN, and others
cover by ED McGUINNESS and DEXTER VINES
The fan-favorite series is collected in omnibus format! The Man of Steel and the Dark Knight unite when President Lex Luthor accuses Superman of a crime against humanity, and assembles a team of powerhouse heroes to bring Superman indead or alive. Plus, prepare for the arrival of Supergirl! Batman has discovered something strange at the bottom of Gotham Bay, which leads him to a mysterious and powerful teenage girl bent on destroying Gotham City! Collects issues #1-43, plus Superman/Batman Secret Files #1, and Annual #1 and #2.
ON SALE 05.20.20
$125.00 US | 1,208 PAGES
FC | 7.0625 x 10.875

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*WONDER WOMAN: THE WAR OF THE GODS OMNIBUS* 
written by GEORGE PE?REZ and others
art by GEORGE PE?REZ and others
cover by GEORGE PE?REZ
When Zeus and the gods of Olympus go to war with other deities from across the heavens, the heroes of the DC Universe are stuck in the middle. Teaming with Superman and others, Wonder Woman must discover who is pulling the strings behind the scenes! This new hardcover collects the entire War of the Gods event, including War of the Gods #1-4 and Wonder Woman #58-62, Superman: Man of Steel #58, Hawkworld #15 and #16, Starman #38, L.e.g.i.o.n. 91 #31, Hawk and Dove #28, Captain Atom #56 and #57, Doctor Fate #32 and #33, Flash #55, Justice League Europe #31, Batman #470, Suicide Squad #58, The Demon #17, and The New Teen Titans #81.
ON SALE 05.13.20 | $99.99 US | 760 PAGES
FC | 7.0625 x 10.875

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*WATCHMEN COMPANION HC* 
written by RAY WINNINGER, DANIEL GREENBERG, DENNIS O’NEIL, and others
art by DAVE GIBBONS, DENYS COWAN, RICK MAGYAR, and others
cover by DAVE GIBBONS
The Watchmen Companion collects for the first time long-out-of-print, rarely seen material based on the landmark comic book series!
The Watchmen Companion includes the Watchmen: Watching the Watchmen and Watchmen: Taking out the Trash game modules, along with the Watchmen Sourcebook, released in 1990 as part of the DC Heroes role-playing game—sanctioned by Alan Moore, including illustrations by artist Dave Gibbons created especially for the game, and expanding on the mythos of the Watchmen series.
This volume also collects pages from Who’s Who in The DC Universe featuring the Watchmen and Minutemen characters, The Question #17 (guest-starring Rorschach!) and a page from the rare, promotional DC Spotlight #1 from 1985 that marked the very first appearance of the Watchmen cast in print!
ON SALE 12.18.19
$39.99 US | 272 PAGES
FC | 8.5” x 11”

----------


## My Two Cents

probably Moore Swamp Thing absolute vol.2
Scott Snyder Justice League deluxe
And for sure the Superman/Batman omnibus

----------


## Antari

I love that they decided to continue doing their current series in Deluxe format. Justice League by Snyder is a really thick book (408pgs) and just for 39,99$. Looks like a great deal. 

Watchmen Companion worth buying?

----------


## My Two Cents

Probably just for a Watchmen fanatic  :Cool:

----------


## VanWinkle

> I love that they decided to continue doing their current series in Deluxe format. Justice League by Snyder is a really thick book (408pgs) and just for 39,99$. Looks like a great deal. 
> 
> Watchmen Companion worth buying?


It looks like JL is the only series getting deluxe editions.

Also, regarding the price, it's not a bad deal, but there were quite a few >400pg Rebirth Deluxe Editions, and those were $34.99, so it's not an amazing price in that regard.

----------


## My Two Cents

Looking at the solitations released yesterday I see there is another
 Book I want and that is the Super Friends hard cover book
That collects Super Friends 1-26 from 1976 and other material

Hopefully a picture and discription will be posted here soon  :Wink: 

⬇️ Thank you SEEKER  :Big Grin:  ⬇️

----------


## Seeker

81WBBMGXKlL.jpg
*
"Super Friends: Saturday Morning Comics Vol. 1
Inspired by the hit animated TV series, these 1970s tales are collected in a new collection of stories starring Batman, Superman, Wonder Woman and the rest of the Justice League of America.

From the Hall of Justice come these tales of the Justice League of America, inspired by their hit 1970s animated TV series.
In these 1970s tales, the entire Justice League of America assembles to battle evil in the form of Queen Hippolyte, the Riddler, the Ocean Monster and many more. These tales are written by DC editor and historian E. Nelson Bridwell with art by classic DC artist Ramona Fradon, best known for her work on AQUAMAN and METAMORPHO.

Collects Super Friends #1-26, Aquateers Meet the Super Friends #1 and Limited Collectors Edition #C-41."*

----------


## Graphic Autist

Aquateers are some bad-ass mofos.

----------


## JAG2045

Got my copy of the Joker Bronze Age Omnibus yesterday and have posted some pics of it on the Marvel Masterworks Forum here: https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv...os-t35085.html

----------


## Antari

> It looks like JL is the only series getting deluxe editions.
> 
> Also, regarding the price, it's not a bad deal, but there were quite a few >400pg Rebirth Deluxe Editions, and those were $34.99, so it's not an amazing price in that regard.


Yeah I noticed that all main series are HC again but I'm still glad they're doing it even just for one series. I gave up on them doing anything in Deluxe format anymore and puff... that new solic was really surprising. 

Yeah first batch of vol.1 Rebirth Deluxes was kinda thick but later ones i.e SUPERMAN REBIRTH DELUXE EDITION VOL 04 HC, got only 280pgs for 34,99. I guess prices went up a little over time. 

I still think it's a great deal overall. For comparision Promethea vol.2 Deluxe is also  39,99 but for 344pgs.

----------


## Brian

> Superman: The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 6 came out the last day of July. All 605 were sold on one day?


All sales stats are based on distributor sales to retailers, i.e. comic book shops. So technically, the answer to your question is yes, but only to shops. Sales to comic shop customers aren't tracked.

----------


## bob fett

I received the Joker Omnibus today.This may be the new look for DC's omnibus going forward,I don't know.The inside has the expected black cover.The color of the pages are an off white.Bindings not tight and no gutter loss.image.jpgimage.jpgimage.jpg

----------


## andersonh1

> DC's Oversized HC sales for July 2019:
> 
> 
> 128.	Superman: The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 6 - 605


I continue to believe that there must be more sales elsewhere unaccounted for in that figure. 600 copies of a book, even one priced as high as one of these omnis, can't be worth it to the publisher. At any rate, I got volume 6 and it's as well done as volume 5. Another well-restored Golden Age book, though when it comes to content I prefer the action and adventures plots of the early 40s to the whimsy of the later 40s. Still enjoyable though.

----------


## LordJulius

> I continue to believe that there must be more sales elsewhere unaccounted for in that figure. 600 copies of a book, even one priced as high as one of these omnis, can't be worth it to the publisher. At any rate, I got volume 6 and it's as well done as volume 5. Another well-restored Golden Age book, though when it comes to content I prefer the action and adventures plots of the early 40s to the whimsy of the later 40s. Still enjoyable though.


As I understand it these are North American sales through Diamond. So whats missing is

- the rest of the world
- any online retailer like Amazon or B&N (also globally)

So my guess is that the overall number is quite a bit higher, even if it is still a niche product.

----------


## Citizen Kane

Has anyone read Grant Morrison's run on Green Lantern? I'm thinking of snagging The Green Lantern Vol. 1: Intergalactic Lawman TPB, but I've seen mixed reviews. If it's anything like Geoff Johns' run on Green Lantern, I'm sold.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Has anyone read Grant Morrison's run on Green Lantern? I'm thinking of snagging The Green Lantern Vol. 1: Intergalactic Lawman TPB, but I've seen mixed reviews. If it's anything like Geoff Johns' run on Green Lantern, I'm sold.


It is nothing like Johns' run on GL (which is not a criticism of either run, to be very very clear - I mostly enjoyed Johns and am loving Morrison's so far).  The first volume by Morrison is pretty straightforward - Hal is on a mission that takes a number of turns - but it's pretty stripped down; no other emotional spectrum corps, none of the other Earth-based GLs, no entities, no grand legends/prophecies.  The art is sublime and it's really a different flavor of story than we've had for GL in quite awhile.  I think it's definitely worth a look at some point, but I hate recommending HCs

----------


## rtk79

> Has anyone read Grant Morrison's run on Green Lantern? I'm thinking of snagging The Green Lantern Vol. 1: Intergalactic Lawman TPB, but I've seen mixed reviews. If it's anything like Geoff Johns' run on Green Lantern, I'm sold.


It's nothing like GJ's run. As a matter of fact, it has little to do with Morrison's prior work as well. It *is* somewhat weird, but not in a good way. I keep wondering if this run is somehow meant to be funny, but there's no wit or sense of joy of any kind. A real letdown as far as I'm concerned.
I tried sticking with it out of loyalty, to no avail. Can't say I thought much of the art either, though it does, at least, fit the writing well

----------


## Dr Hank

I'm on vol.3 of George Perez's WW omnis, wondering if anyone here has picked up the three John Byrne WW books? Are these standard trim? Trying to decide on grabbing these HC's or waiting for a potential omnibus of the whole run...

----------


## ArthurCurry

Has there been any solicitation for Flash by Mark Waid Book 7 yet?

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Has there been any solicitation for Flash by Mark Waid Book 7 yet?


No. I'd guess if we see one at all it'll be next spring - I wonder if the Savage Velocity took Waid v7's place (that is, if they hadn't done the Baron collection, they'd have done Waid v7 instead).

----------


## ArthurCurry

> No. I'd guess if we see one at all it'll be next spring - I wonder if the Savage Velocity took Waid v7's place (that is, if they hadn't done the Baron collection, they'd have done Waid v7 instead).


Really hoping DC doesn't pull their usual shenanigans and stop at the one yard line.

----------


## Dick Grayson

> No. I'd guess if we see one at all it'll be next spring - I wonder if the Savage Velocity took Waid v7's place (that is, if they hadn't done the Baron collection, they'd have done Waid v7 instead).





> Really hoping DC doesn't pull their usual shenanigans and stop at the one yard line.


Waid Volume 7 is listed in the same Edelweiss catalog as Savage Velocity: 
https://www.edelweiss.plus/#catalogID=4387556&page=2

It says it “Includes Flash #142-150, Flash Secret Files, Speed Force, Flash 80-Page Giant.” So not officially solicited yet but not forgotten or anything. The for sale date listed on edelweiss is May 19, 2020. 

EDIT - just realized that bob/.schoonover was the one who posted about the Waid Volume 7 in the first place; maybe he forgot about it between then and his response above  :Smile:  




> Spring catalog up on Edelweiss
> https://www.edelweiss.plus/#catalogID=4387556&page=1
> 
> Some interesting tidbits:
> 
> Flash by Waid v7 (142-150), leaving just one more volume to wrap up his run and get to Johns

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Waid Volume 7 is listed in the same Edelweiss catalog as Savage Velocity: 
> https://www.edelweiss.plus/#catalogID=4387556&page=2
> 
> It says it “Includes Flash #142-150, Flash Secret Files, Speed Force, Flash 80-Page Giant.” So not officially solicited yet but not forgotten or anything. The for sale date listed on edelweiss is May 19, 2020. 
> 
> EDIT - just realized that bob/.schoonover was the one who posted about the Waid Volume 7 in the first place; maybe he forgot about it between then and his response above


I honestly spaced on that.  Hilarious.  Getting old is so dumb

----------


## Dick Grayson

> I honestly spaced on that.  Hilarious.  Getting old is so dumb


Ha, you’re preaching to the choir! Getting old is indeed a pain. But I find I’m forgetful enough that I can get pleasantly surprised at the same news multiple times, so there is a bright side to it.

----------


## SJNeal

> I'm on vol.3 of George Perez's WW omnis, wondering if anyone here has picked up the three John Byrne WW books? Are these standard trim? Trying to decide on grabbing these HC's or waiting for a potential omnibus of the whole run...


Is the 3rd volume out yet?  I have the first 2, and they are indeed standard trim.  I really wish they'd have gone straight to paperback, so they'd line up next to the 3 Rucka volumes (and the re-cut Perez paperbacks for those that skipped the omnis).  

Really hoping they keep the same trade dress for the upcoming Messner-Loebs collection...

----------


## Enigma

> I'm on vol.3 of George Perez's WW omnis, wondering if anyone here has picked up the three John Byrne WW books? Are these standard trim? Trying to decide on grabbing these HC's or waiting for a potential omnibus of the whole run...


I'd be curious too as I loved Perez vol 1 (my WW introduction) and am getting 2 and 3. It seems like Loeb's run isn't really collected though?

----------


## JCinOntario

Sorry for the random question, but were there ever any collections of “Action Comics Weekly”? I remember these as a kid but it was hard to keep up because I didn’t always have the money every week or I couldn’t get to the comic shop every week. But when I did it was one of my favorite things because of the variety and mutipart stories. Not sure a collected edition would have the same impact or if any of these stories were any good but thought I’d ask.

----------


## ArthurCurry

> Sorry for the random question, but were there ever any collections of “Action Comics Weekly”? I remember these as a kid but it was hard to keep up because I didn’t always have the money every week or I couldn’t get to the comic shop every week. But when I did it was one of my favorite things because of the variety and mutipart stories. Not sure a collected edition would have the same impact or if any of these stories were any good but thought I’d ask.


Check out Superman: The Power Within TPB

----------


## Eddy82

> Sorry for the random question, but were there ever any collections of Action Comics Weekly? I remember these as a kid but it was hard to keep up because I didnt always have the money every week or I couldnt get to the comic shop every week. But when I did it was one of my favorite things because of the variety and mutipart stories. Not sure a collected edition would have the same impact or if any of these stories were any good but thought Id ask.


The Superman part is collected in the Power within TPB, The Nightwing part is collected in the Nightwing Old friends, new Enemies TPB. As far as I know the rest of the stories is uncollected. I really hope the John Stewart Green Lantern part will be collected at some point.

----------


## SJNeal

> I'd be curious too as I loved Perez vol 1 (my WW introduction) and am getting 2 and 3. It seems like Loeb's run isn't really collected though?


The back 1/3 of his run was collected as the _Wonder Woman by Mike Deodato_ trade a couple of years ago.  

Quite a slap in the face imho, as Loebs wrote all the issues therein and created Artemis, who's arc is the focus of the book.

----------


## Enigma

> The back 1/3 of his run was collected as the _Wonder Woman by Mike Deodato_ trade a couple of years ago.  
> 
> Quite a slap in the face imho, as Loebs wrote all the issues therein and created Artemis, who's arc is the focus of the book.


That does seem a bit off...  :Frown:

----------


## Dr Hank

> Is the 3rd volume out yet?  I have the first 2, and they are indeed standard trim.  I really wish they'd have gone straight to paperback, so they'd line up next to the 3 Rucka volumes (and the re-cut Perez paperbacks for those that skipped the omnis).  
> 
> Really hoping they keep the same trade dress for the upcoming Messner-Loebs collection...


Yes, vol.3 came out in the last few weeks. The prices aren't bad and I love Byrne typically but I might hold out for an omni given these are standard size. Thanks for the info.

----------


## signalman112

Look like May 12th, 2020, DC Goes to War will come out.

https://www.amazon.com/DC-Goes-War-V...gateway&sr=8-2


DCwar.jpg

----------


## Seeker

I might pick up this sampler but would really like to see a proper Sgt. Rock omnibus.

----------


## Citizen Kane

> It is nothing like Johns' run on GL (which is not a criticism of either run, to be very very clear - I mostly enjoyed Johns and am loving Morrison's so far).  The first volume by Morrison is pretty straightforward - Hal is on a mission that takes a number of turns - but it's pretty stripped down; no other emotional spectrum corps, none of the other Earth-based GLs, no entities, no grand legends/prophecies.  The art is sublime and it's really a different flavor of story than we've had for GL in quite awhile.  I think it's definitely worth a look at some point, but I hate recommending HCs


Well, I finished reading it, and--I have to say--I enjoyed it. The story was nothing to write home about, but I still found it engaging and interesting. The drawing and coloring was absolutely phenomenal. I found myself spending more time on each panel just to take in the artwork on display. As far as I'm concerned, this is some of the best artwork that's been produced post-Rebirth. Definitely worth a pick up, and I'm looking forward to volume 2.

----------


## Brian

I think Bleeding Cool mentioned this earlier in the week, but DC has announced that both iZombie Book One (collecting the first half of the series) and the Modern Classics edition of All-Star Superman have been cancelled. Neither will be re-solicited.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Well, I finished reading it, and--I have to say--I enjoyed it. The story was nothing to write home about, but I still found it engaging and interesting. The drawing and coloring was absolutely phenomenal. I found myself spending more time on each panel just to take in the artwork on display. As far as I'm concerned, this is some of the best artwork that's been produced post-Rebirth. Definitely worth a pick up, and I'm looking forward to volume 2.


Glad you liked it.  V2 is definitely a bit different from V1 so far (I'm reading it in floppies).  It's hard to find a point of comparison for the run - it's not like Johns' run, or Green Lanterns by Humphries, Venditti's run on Hal and the Corps, or anything else, really.

----------


## JCinOntario

I think this was discussed a few pages back but bringing up again since it was released today. Thoughts on the Batman Eternal omnibus? Haven’t read any Batman in years and was going to dive into the 2 Morrison omnibus soon. Was wondering where this comes in (before/after) and if Snyder’s run is well liked by fans.

----------


## My Two Cents

I am ordering the Batman Eternal Omnibus
Because I feel it is the best run/story that
Features a who’s who in the current
Batman And Gotham Family.
Probably not for a fan of just one
Or two characters not named Batman
But for sure any who follows the
Batverse.

----------


## Dark-Flux

> I think this was discussed a few pages back but bringing up again since it was released today. Thoughts on the Batman Eternal omnibus? Havent read any Batman in years and was going to dive into the 2 Morrison omnibus soon. Was wondering where this comes in (before/after) and if Snyders run is well liked by fans.


Personally, i'd only pick it up on the cheap. Its a somewhat mixed bag. I'd recommend Snyders run itself, which is getting collected in Omni's, and then maybe just check out Eternal if you want more of the extended cast.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> I think this was discussed a few pages back but bringing up again since it was released today. Thoughts on the Batman Eternal omnibus? Haven’t read any Batman in years and was going to dive into the 2 Morrison omnibus soon. Was wondering where this comes in (before/after) and if Snyder’s run is well liked by fans.


It's decent.  Like any year long story, it's a bit bloated in places. Continuity wise,  it takes place during when the Zero Year issues were published.  I forget the trade names, but after the one after Death of the Family and before Endgame. If you get the Snyder omnibuses, just put it in between the forthcoming v1 and the presumed v2.

----------


## LordJulius

December solicits:

- Batwoman by JH Williams III Omnibus
- Green Arrow by Mike Grell Omnibus vol. 1 (1500 pages!)
- LoSH SA Omnibus vol. 3
amongst other things

https://www.newsarama.com/46928-dc-c...citations.html

----------


## SJNeal

> - Green Arrow by Mike Grell Omnibus vol. 1 (1500 pages!)


I'll triple-dip this, since Grell's GA is my GA... but I wish they'd broken it up into 3 volumes instead of (presumably) 2.  I'm getting really tired of breaking my wrists on these unwieldy books!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LordJulius

> I'll triple-dip this, since Grell's GA is my GA... but I wish they'd broken it up into 3 volumes instead of (presumably) 2.  I'm getting really tired of breaking my wrists on these unwieldy books!


Here ya go:

https://www.amazon.com/Marcy-Wrist-F...s%2C218&sr=8-7

 :Big Grin:

----------


## SJNeal

> Here ya go:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Marcy-Wrist-F...s%2C218&sr=8-7


HA!  That's brilliant, thanks!  :Wink:

----------


## LordJulius

Perhaps we could start a new thread/support group: “Workout for omnibus collectors”

----------


## Adset

> December solicits:
> 
> - Batwoman by JH Williams III Omnibus
> - Green Arrow by Mike Grell Omnibus vol. 1 (1500 pages!)
> *- LoSH SA Omnibus vol. 3*
> amongst other things
> 
> https://www.newsarama.com/46928-dc-c...citations.html


Nice. I was kind of afraid DC decided to pull the plug...

----------


## cmcok68

Just found this cover design for Absolute Swamp Thing

9781401284930.jpg

http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781401284930

----------


## ER Prest

Well, guess I'll upgrade from my floppies for ol' Grell.

----------


## JAG2045

DC are publishing William Messner-Loebs run on Wonder Woman in TPB

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/09...-woman-comics/

----------


## bob fett

All these great solicits.I'd buy them all,especially the WML Wonder Woman.Oh DC,don't  disappoint me again with cancellations.

----------


## Vilynne

> Just found this cover design for Absolute Swamp Thing
> 
> Attachment 87034
> 
> http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781401284930


I kinda don't like it...or maybe I really do. I can't decide.

----------


## cmcok68

> I kinda don't like it...or maybe I really do. I can't decide.


lol yea, same. I don't think it's bad but I guess it's not the kind of design I typically associate with the Absolute format. I wonder if it's for the slipcase or the cover.

I really like the place holder for vol.2 though. I hope they use it.
Absolute-Swamp-Thing-By-Alan-Moore-Hc-Vol.jpg

----------


## My Two Cents

Looking forward to getting the Worlds Finest deluxe edition 
Collecting issues 198 through 214 
I vaguely remember getting issue 214 off the stands.
Since I stopped buying single issues and switched fully
To hard and soft collected editions I have found my liken
For bronze and copper age material growing more and more.

----------


## Dark-Flux

> DC are publishing William Messner-Loebs run on Wonder Woman in TPB
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/09...-woman-comics/


Give us an Omnibus DC, you cowards!

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Give us an Omnibus DC, you cowards!


No, this way creates maximum incoherence in a WW shelf.  Perez in omni, WML in tpb, Byrne in HC, gap, Jimenez omni, Rucka in tpb.  Maybe they'll publish the Luke run in some sort of mini-sized format

----------


## Vilynne

> lol yea, same. I don't think it's bad but I guess it's not the kind of design I typically associate with the Absolute format. I wonder if it's for the slipcase or the cover.
> 
> I really like the place holder for vol.2 though. I hope they use it.
> Absolute-Swamp-Thing-By-Alan-Moore-Hc-Vol.jpg


Oh definitely! The run had such amazing covers and artwork, its a shame they didn't utilize that. To be fair though, the somewhat newer reprints of Moore's run (Books 1-6) use the same kind of artwork of just Swamp Thing with a boring black background.

----------


## Captain Craig

I wish I knew the thinking on Omni's like the Grell Green Arrow. 
If a book only has 50 issues and you want to make a massive complete one, ok I can kind of understand that. Especially if it is a "risky" bet, uneven reception or something.

Here, you have a beloved fan and critic run on the character. As far as 'sure bets' go, a volume 1 is going to sell. Three smaller more manageable Omni's was the way to go. Same situation for Starman Cosmic Omni edition forthcoming.

----------


## Rincewind

> I wish I knew the thinking on Omni's like the Grell Green Arrow. 
> If a book only has 50 issues and you want to make a massive complete one, ok I can kind of understand that. Especially if it is a "risky" bet, uneven reception or something.
> 
> Here, you have a beloved fan and critic run on the character. As far as 'sure bets' go, a volume 1 is going to sell. Three smaller more manageable Omni's was the way to go. Same situation for Starman Cosmic Omni edition forthcoming.


I'm confused on the mapping of the Mike Grell Green Arrow omnibus.  It's listed as Longbow Hunters 1-3 and GA 1-50.  The remaining run is only 30 issues and the Wonder Years mini.  A second volume is going to be much smaller.  

The only other option is if they collect the non Grell run after issue 80.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATWOMAN BY J.H. WILLIAMS III OMNIBUS*
written by GREG RUCKA, W. HADEN BLACKMAN, and J.H. WILLIAMS III
art by J.H. WILLIAMS III and others
cover by J.H. WILLIAMS III
In these tales set in Gotham City, Batwoman wages a one-woman war on the criminal underworld. Who or what is kidnapping children, and for what vile purpose? How will Kate handle unsettling revelations about her father, Colonel Jacob Kane? And why is a certain government agency suddenly taking an interest in her? Collects Detective Comics #854-863, Batwoman #0-24, and Batwoman Annual #1.
ON SALE 06.17.20 | $99.99 US | 896 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*GREEN ARROW BY MIKE GRELL OMNIBUS VOL. 1*
written by MIKE GRELL
art by MIKE GRELL, ED HANNIGAN, DAN JURGENS, DENYS COWAN, and others
new wraparound cover by MIKE GRELL
In the late 1980s, writer/artist Mike Grell took Green Arrow in a bold new direction, starting when Oliver Queen gives up his trick arrows and settles down in Seattle with Dinah Lance. But Ollies world collides with one of unspeakable violence involving the beautiful and mysterious archer known as Shado. In these tales, Green Arrow hunts down a child killer, races to find a lost biological weapon before Chinese spies can find it, and much more! This omnibus collects Green Arrow: The Longbow Hunters #1-3, Green Arrow #1-50, and a story from Secret Origins #38, plus an all-new introduction and cover by Mike Grell and an afterword by series editor Mike Gold.
ON SALE 06.24.20
$150.00 US | 1,536 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*THE LEGION OF SUPER-HEROES: THE SILVER AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 3 * 
written by JIM SHOOTER and others
art by JIM MOONEY, CURT SWAN, WIN MORTIMER, and others
cover by CREDIT
In these 1960s stories the Legion of Super-Heroes meets the team of villains who never lose! Plus, witness The Revolt of The Super-Pets! Discover Chameleon Boys Secret Identity! And unravel the mystery of The Legionnaires Who Never Were! Collects stories from Adventure Comics #361-380, Action Comics #378-392, Superboy #147, and Supermans Pal, Jimmy Olsen #106.
ON SALE 06.03.20
$99.99 US | 680 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*AQUAMAN: DEATH OF A PRINCE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
written by STEVE SKEATES, DAVID MICHELINIE, PAUL KUPPERBERG, GERRY CONWAY,
and PAUL LEVITZ
art by MIKE GRELL, JIM APARO, DON NEWTON, and others
cover by JIM APARO
After being dethroned by his own people and sent into exile, Aquaman discovers a conspiracy in his kingdom, in this tale presented for the first time in hardcover. Rather than reclaim his birthright, he becomes a hero, but even Aquaman cannot escape tragedy as Black Manta kidnaps and kills his infant son! How Aquaman copes with these crushing blows comes to define him as the hero we know today. Collects stories from Adventure Comics #435-437, #441-455, and Aquaman #57-63.
ON SALE 01.29.20 | $39.99 US | 336 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*JUSTICE LEAGUE: ORIGIN DELUXE EDITION OHC*
written by GEOFF JOHNS
art by JIM LEE, SCOTT WILLIAMS, GENE HA, CARLOS DANDA, IVAN REIS and others
cover by JIM LEE and SCOTT WILLIAMS
Collecting the blockbuster DC: The New 52 series in a deluxe edition for the first time! In a world where inexperienced superheroes operate under a cloud of suspicion, loner vigilante Batman has stumbled upon a dark evil that threatens to destroy the Earth. Faced with a threat beyond anything he can handle on his own, the Dark Knight must trust Superman, the Flash, Cyborg, Green Lantern, Wonder Woman, and Aquaman but can they put aside their differences to save the world? Collects Justice League #1-12.
ON SALE 03.25.20
$49.99 US | 360 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*OMEGA MEN BY TOM KING DELUXE EDITION OHC*
written by TOM KING
art by BARNABY BAGENDA and TOBY CYPRESS
cover by TREVOR HUTCHISON
Award-winning writer Tom Kings critically acclaimed 12-issue Omega Men series is now available in deluxe hardcover format for the first time ever! The Omega Men have murdered White Lantern Kyle Rayner, and now the universe wants them to pay! Who are these intergalactic criminalsand is there more to their actions than meets the eye?
ON SALE 04.22.20
$49.99 US | 304 PAGES

----------


## JAG2045

Nightwing By Devin Grayson Vol. 1 - June 2020

http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781401295752

----------


## Captain Craig

> *THE LEGION OF SUPER-HEROES: THE SILVER AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 3 * 
> written by JIM SHOOTER and others
> art by JIM MOONEY, CURT SWAN, WIN MORTIMER, and others
> cover by CREDIT
> In these 1960s stories the Legion of Super-Heroes meets the team of villains who never lose! Plus, witness The Revolt of The Super-Pets! Discover Chameleon Boys Secret Identity! And unravel the mystery of The Legionnaires Who Never Were! Collects stories from Adventure Comics #361-380, Action Comics #378-392, Superboy #147, and Supermans Pal, Jimmy Olsen #106.
> ON SALE 06.03.20
> $99.99 US | 680 PAGES


Would this complete SA LoS tales or would there need to be a volume 4?

----------


## SJNeal

> DC are publishing William Messner-Loebs run on Wonder Woman in TPB
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/09...-woman-comics/





> All these great solicits.I'd buy them all,especially the WML Wonder Woman.Oh DC,don't  disappoint me again with cancellations.


Pleeeeez place your pre-orders if you don't want this book canceled before it hits the shelves!  :-)

----------


## SJNeal

> lol yea, same. I don't think it's bad but I guess it's not the kind of design I typically associate with the Absolute format. I wonder if it's for the slipcase or the cover.
> 
> I really like the place holder for vol.2 though. I hope they use it.
> Attachment 87097


Since that's the original cover to _Swamp Thing_ #171 by Mark Millar (well after Moore's run) I don't see them using it on the final product.  Either way, it's a shame because there were plenty of beautiful Moore-era covers to choose from, as opposed to that "animated series" style they went with...

----------


## SJNeal

> *GREEN ARROW BY MIKE GRELL OMNIBUS VOL. 1*
> written by MIKE GRELL
> art by MIKE GRELL, ED HANNIGAN, DAN JURGENS, DENYS COWAN, and others
> new wraparound cover by MIKE GRELL
> In the late 1980s, writer/artist Mike Grell took Green Arrow in a bold new direction, starting when Oliver Queen gives up his trick arrows and settles down in Seattle with Dinah Lance. But Ollie’s world collides with one of unspeakable violence involving the beautiful and mysterious archer known as Shado. In these tales, Green Arrow hunts down a child killer, races to find a lost biological weapon before Chinese spies can find it, and much more! This omnibus collects Green Arrow: The Longbow Hunters #1-3, Green Arrow #1-50, and a story from Secret Origins #38, plus an all-new introduction and cover by Mike Grell and an afterword by series editor Mike Gold.
> ON SALE 06.24.20
> $150.00 US | 1,536 PAGES


This looks pretty sloppy compared to Grell's usual excellence.  I'd have preferred they just went with a recolored version of the gorgeous GA #75 cover....

----------


## bob.schoonover

> I'm confused on the mapping of the Mike Grell Green Arrow omnibus.  It's listed as Longbow Hunters 1-3 and GA 1-50.  The remaining run is only 30 issues and the Wonder Years mini.  A second volume is going to be much smaller.  
> 
> The only other option is if they collect the non Grell run after issue 80.


I wouldn't be shocked if this gets a contents change at some point (it's like 9 months before it comes out).  I guess they could pad out v2 (or v1) with some of the pre-crisis GA work he did, e.g. Action Comics backups, but a 50/30 split seems really weird.

----------


## shaboo

> Would this complete SA LoS tales or would there need to be a volume 4?


It covers the years 1967-1970, so this is definitely the final SA omnibus.

The question remains when/if DC will bring us any Bronze Age Omnibusses of those series that have completed the Silver Age (Flash, Green Lantern, Supergirl, LoS).

----------


## Andru

> *BATWOMAN BY J.H. WILLIAMS III OMNIBUS*
> written by GREG RUCKA, W. HADEN BLACKMAN, and J.H. WILLIAMS III
> art by J.H. WILLIAMS III and others
> cover by J.H. WILLIAMS III
> In these tales set in Gotham City, Batwoman wages a one-woman war on the criminal underworld. Who or what is kidnapping children, and for what vile purpose? How will Kate handle unsettling revelations about her father, Colonel Jacob Kane? And why is a certain government agency suddenly taking an interest in her? Collects Detective Comics #854-863, Batwoman #0-24, and Batwoman Annual #1.
> ON SALE 06.17.20 | $99.99 US | 896 PAGES


Nice! Will definitely pick this up...if it is not canceled  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Adset

> It covers the years 1967-1970, so this is definitely the final SA omnibus.
> 
> The question remains when/if DC will bring us any Bronze Age Omnibusses of those series that have completed the Silver Age (Flash, Green Lantern, Supergirl, LoS).


I'm hopeful for some Bronze Age Flash/LoSH myself, but I have my doubts about Green Lantern. DC released a Hard Travelin' Heroes (#76-87, 89, the Flash backups) Deluxe last year and they've got a Space Travelin' Heroes (#90-106) hardcover coming next year.

----------


## Captain Craig

I'd like for the DC Collections Dept to collect the Golden Age Aquaman, Green Lantern(Alan Scott) and Flash(Jay Garrick) once they are done with The Trinity(and hopefully Green Arrow who has a vol.1[2more needed])

----------


## Judge Dredd

> I'm hopeful for some Bronze Age Flash/LoSH myself, but I have my doubts about Green Lantern. DC released a Hard Travelin' Heroes (#76-87, 89, the Flash backups) Deluxe last year and they've got a Space Travelin' Heroes (#90-106) hardcover coming next year.


I also really hope we get the bronze age stuff for Flash/LOSH. I got from Flash 250 (1977) till the current Flash run in full would love to have the omni plus the gap a bit as the back issues start adding up quickly.

----------


## Eddy82

> *BATWOMAN BY J.H. WILLIAMS III OMNIBUS*
> written by GREG RUCKA, W. HADEN BLACKMAN, and J.H. WILLIAMS III
> art by J.H. WILLIAMS III and others
> cover by J.H. WILLIAMS III
> In these tales set in Gotham City, Batwoman wages a one-woman war on the criminal underworld. Who or what is kidnapping children, and for what vile purpose? How will Kate handle unsettling revelations about her father, Colonel Jacob Kane? And why is a certain government agency suddenly taking an interest in her? Collects Detective Comics #854-863, Batwoman #0-24, and Batwoman Annual #1.
> ON SALE 06.17.20 | $99.99 US | 896 PAGES


Definitive buy for me. Only thing messed-up about this collection is the ending in #24. It is a good thing they're including Annual 1 for some closure, but there goes my last hope DC would get JH Williams III to write the ending he intended.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

DC's Oversized Collected Editions Sales for August 2019:

51.	Joker: The Bronze Age Omnibus - 1,180
92.	Justice: The Deluxe Edition OHC - 876
144.	Wonder Woman: Year One  The Deluxe Edition OHC - 574
379.	Grayson The Superspy Omnibus (2nd Printing) - 242

----------


## shaboo

> For me, this is now the most awesome solicitation:
> 
> https://previewsworld.com/Catalog/JUL190650
> 
> *JONAH HEX THE BRONZE AGE OMNIBUS HC VOL 01*
> 
> One of the greatest and most memorable Western characters in comics, Jonah Hex rode the high plains in search of vengeance and justice in these 1970s stories collected here for the first time. A former Confederate soldier, Hex traveled from town to town helping those in need, stopping evildoers but often exacting a high price. Collects adventures from ALL-STAR WESTERN #10-11, WEIRD WESTERN TALES #12-14 and 16-38, JONAH HEX #1-17 and JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #159-160.
> In Shops: May 06, 2020
> SRP: $125.00


CANCELLED  :Frown: 

https://www.edelweiss.plus/#sku=1779500823

----------


## Captain Craig

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

#kindofexpected

----------


## Seeker

> CANCELLED 
> 
> https://www.edelweiss.plus/#sku=1779500823


Son of a... Sigh. I knew it too good to be true. I wish they wouldn't solicit so far out. Until it's printed, don't get our hopes up.

----------


## My Two Cents

They need to know what the pre-orders and early demand is
And than factor in costs and see if printing it would be worth
The risks......: I am guessing. 
Lets be honest, many of the recent sales have not been very good.
Me personally, I am going to use this information and pick up
Some in print DC collected books I have been holding off on
In fear an omnibus would follow or future space concerns.

----------


## JBatmanFan05

> CANCELLED 
> 
> https://www.edelweiss.plus/#sku=1779500823


So sad.  I preordered and everything and I rarely preorder. 

I'm hopeful that this _might_ possibly be only a delay of this (with a future resolicit).

----------


## Jackybones

The DC modern classics hardcover for All Star Superman, is still scheduled for end of October release at both CGN, and DC comics website, also mentioned for release on the youtube October broadcast of near mint condition etc. 

I thought this was cancelled, and decided to focus on the DC Label tpb? Which makes no sense, as its already out on tpb anyway.

 I hope this is still getting released for the DC modern classics edition. I have the Watchmen edition, and love this format.
Been wanting this for a long time in some sort of deluxe edition without going to the Absolute route. Too big for me. So fingers crossed this is still on schedule.

----------


## shaboo

> The DC modern classics hardcover for All Star Superman, is still scheduled for end of October release at both CGN, and DC comics website, also mentioned for release on the youtube October broadcast of near mint condition etc. 
> 
> I thought this was cancelled, and decided to focus on the DC Label tpb? Which makes no sense, as its already out on tpb anyway.
> 
>  I hope this is still getting released for the DC modern classics edition. I have the Watchmen edition, and love this format.
> Been wanting this for a long time in some sort of deluxe edition without going to the Absolute route. Too big for me. So fingers crossed this is still on schedule.


It's listed as cancelled on comiclist and they're usually right.

http://www.comiclist.com/index.php/l...for-09-25-2019

It's a matter of common knowledge that the DC comics website is total crap. For example they're still listing the BATMAN: THE BRAVE AND THE BOLD - THE BRONZE AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 3 as released in August 2019 although this has already been cancelled many months ago.

----------


## fillmont

71332399_2424539721100715_6805880816232200296_n.jpg

From Ryan Kelly's instagram.

----------


## Adset

I'm going back and forth on whether or not I want that. Lucifer (and Sandman) read so well in the traditional trades, which I already have. But that's a beaut.......

----------


## SJNeal

> 71332399_2424539721100715_6805880816232200296_n.jpg
> 
> From Ryan Kelly's instagram.


"The Sandman Universe Classics", huh?  I wonder what else they plan to release under that banner...?

----------


## Hellboydce

Lets hope it sells well enough to get a volume 2

----------


## ShooCat

> But that's a beaut.......


Beautiful indeed.

----------


## theegreatone

It's my 2nd favorite comic series and I will buy that so much.

----------


## JCinOntario

> I'm going back and forth on whether or not I want that. Lucifer (and Sandman) read so well in the traditional trades, which I already have. But that's a beaut.......





> 71332399_2424539721100715_6805880816232200296_n.jpg
> 
> From Ryan Kelly's instagram.





> Lets hope it sells well enough to get a volume 2


I’m definitely ordering that and I hope the “universe” ends up giving us proper HC/Omni collections of The Dreaming and Books of Magic.

----------


## shaboo

> Are people really buying into Starman getting an omnibus again, remember how the last trade omnibus went cancelled twice. They will end up cancelling this one also its what they do. Also saw they put JLA Silver Age omnibus 1 out I wish they would just sell the new dust cover for those who own the original JLA omnibus.


You might be right:

Status: POSTPONED INDEFINITELY

https://www.edelweiss.plus/?sku=140129975X

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Judge Dredd

> You might be right:
> 
> Status: POSTPONED INDEFINITELY
> 
> https://www.edelweiss.plus/?sku=140129975X


Never going to trust DC with reprinting Starman in omnibus form it just does not seem in the cards. I really wish they would get things in the collective department together and figure out these bronze age omnibus and Starman.

----------


## TimmyWeiss

> Never going to trust DC with reprinting Starman in omnibus form it just does not seem in the cards. I really wish they would get things in the collective department together and figure out these bronze age omnibus and Starman.


Is there a reasoning that this isn't re-collected?  Is there some behind the scenes drama?

----------


## Judge Dredd

> Is there a reasoning that this isn't re-collected?  Is there some behind the scenes drama?


Not that I know of just that they solicited the tpb omnibus vol 3 a couple times and both times it got cancelled. Now we have another one that has been delayed just does not seem to have the pre-orders needed to make it to print I suppose.

----------


## Gurz

you have no idea how lucky i feel for having all the Starman Omnibus HC.  :Big Grin:  Do you want to touch my arm or something to feel the greatness guys ?  :Big Grin:  ahahhaha

----------


## bob fett

It is pretty ridiculous that they cancelled the Starman omni.There is such a high demand for this book,and collectors were looking forward to finally having this in their collections,myself included.

----------


## Hellboydce

> you have no idea how lucky i feel for having all the Starman Omnibus HC.  Do you want to touch my arm or something to feel the greatness guys ?  ahahhaha


I had them and sold them in preparation of getting the omni, but to be honest, I got good coin for them and they weren’t that great, so no great loss

----------


## Balakin

I'v sold the set as well, the story just didn't grab me at all and I've also realized while reading it that all of a sudden I can't stand Moore's art (used to really like his stuff).
But it's still absolutely ridiculous that DC just can't put this series out in any format whatsoever.

----------


## Graphic Autist

Does anyone know if the All-Star Comics "Only Legends Live Forever" HC is oversized or standard size?

----------


## osakafanz

Thinking whether should get Doomsday Clock Part 1 HC now... :EEK!:

----------


## bob.schoonover

Doomsday Clock is weird because of how they're splitting it up, so all bets are off, but I would guess we'll see a complete collection around Christmas 2020 or maybe a bit later into 2021, and that would almost certainly come out OHC.

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## osakafanz

Got any bonus materials?  :Confused:

----------


## shaboo

> Does anyone know if the All-Star Comics "Only Legends Live Forever" HC is oversized or standard size?


Standard size (10.5 in H | 6.9 in W | 1.1 in T | 2 lb Wt )

----------


## Graphic Autist

Thanks, JoeGuy and shaboo!

----------


## Judge Dredd

So Jonah Hex omni lives on minus the bronze age tag hope this means Justice League and Brave and Bold still have a chance of coming out.

----------


## Captain Craig

A good/bad situation.

I could be ok with Jonah Hex losing the Bronze Age banner tag since there hasn't been one. However, for the JL and B&B there are already volumes to which the next ones apply that are tagged accordingly. If those don't come with the corresponding branding I'll be very very annoyed.

----------


## Tony

I was unable to resist selling LoSH Archives 5 and 8 for big money (then the rest of them) so I'm very happy to see the third Omnibus.  I really wish Legion would come out annually.

----------


## JCinOntario

Picked up the Deathstroke New 52 omnibus for cheap. How is this series? Wondering how high or low it should go in my To Read pile.

----------


## j0nnyboy

I thought SwampThing Absolute was out today on IST??

----------


## Judge Dredd

> I thought SwampThing Absolute was out today on IST??


It was at one point now it is next month. 11/12

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## ShooCat

This will make a lot of people happy:




> SUPERMAN: THE MAN OF STEEL OMNIBUS BY JOHN BYRNE VOL. 1 HC
> written by JOHN BYRNE, MARV WOLFMAN, PAUL LEVITZ, and JIM STARLIN
> art by JOHN BYRNE, JERRY ORDWAY, ARTHUR ADAMS, DAN JURGENS, and others
> cover by JOHN BYRNE
> Following the events of Crisis on Infinite Earths, writer/artist John Byrne reimagined Superman for a new era in the bold tales collected here in omnibus format! Byrne retold Supermans origin story and propelled him into encounters with Lex Luthor, Metallo, Darkseidand The Joker! Collects Action Comics #584-593, Action Comics Annual #1, Adventures of Superman #424-435, Adventures of Superman Annual #1, Legion of Super-Heroes #37-38, Superman #1-11, Superman Annual #1, and The Man of Steel #1-6.
> ON SALE 07.22.20
> $125.00 US | 7.0625 x 10.875 | 1,152 PAGES
> FC | ISBN: 978-1-77950-274-2

----------


## ShooCat

Also, this:




> PREACHER: THE 25TH ANNIVERSARY OMNIBUS VOL. 1 HC
> written by GARTH ENNIS
> art by STEVE DILLON, STEVE PUGH, and CARLOS EZQUERRA
> cover by GLENN FABRY
> Merging with a bizarre spiritual force called Genesis, Texan preacher Jesse Custer possesses the power of the word, an ability to make people do whatever he commands. Custer embarks on a violent and riotous journey across the country, joined by his gun-toting girlfriend Tulip and the hard-drinking Irish vampire Cassidy, witnessing dark atrocities and improbable calamities during his sojourn across America. Collects Preacher #1-33, Preacher Special: Saint of Killers #1-4, and Preacher Special: CassidyBlood & Whiskey #1.
> ON SALE 07.01.20
> $125.00 US | 7.0625 x 10.875 | 1,088 PAGES
> FC | ISBN: 978-1-77950-267-4

----------


## SJNeal

Can't wait for the _Man of Steel_ by Byrne omnibus!  Looks like they'll wrap the era up in 2 volumes; 3 smaller ones would have been nice.  I can't remember off the top of my head, but how many issues does that leave between Byrne and the _Exile_ omni?  Would one more large collection fill that gap...?

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Rincewind

> Can't wait for the _Man of Steel_ by Byrne omnibus!  Looks like they'll wrap the era up in 2 volumes; 3 smaller ones would have been nice.  I can't remember off the top of my head, but how many issues does that leave between Byrne and the _Exile_ omni?  Would one more large collection fill that gap...?


O issues.  The Exile omnibus picks up right after Superman: Man of Steel volume 9.

The omnibus covers the first 5 volumes of the Man of Steel collections plus most of volume 6.  There were 9 Man of Steel Volumes total.  They may throw in the Action Comics Weekly serial at the end of a second Byrne omnibus so it wouldn't be much smaller than the 1st omnibus.

----------


## Adset

SUPER pumped for both of these, can't wait until DC cancels them in five months!

----------


## SJNeal

> SUPER pumped for both of these, can't wait until DC cancels them in five months!


While I did lol at your post, it's the sad, probable truth...  :Frown:

----------


## Captain Craig

The Byrne MoS Omni is a thriller!!!
So a volume 2 takes us up to Exile I read and that makes me that much more happier!!
I love straight runs, the lengthier the better!!

Golden Age Bats is the current giver of happy!!

----------


## Orf with his head

> This will make a lot of people happy:


Hell yeah... bring it on. 

Ill be extremely pissed if DC cancels this.

----------


## Starro

> O issues.  The Exile omnibus picks up right after Superman: Man of Steel volume 9.
> 
> The omnibus covers the first 5 volumes of the Man of Steel collections plus most of volume 6.  There were 9 Man of Steel Volumes total.  They may throw in the Action Comics Weekly serial at the end of a second Byrne omnibus so it wouldn't be much smaller than the 1st omnibus.


The second Byrne omnibus might also collect Superman: The Earth Stealers, The World of Krypton #1-4, The World of Smallville #1-4 and The World of Metropolis #1-4, all of which were written by him.

----------


## Tony

Superman by Byrne Omnibus:
I feel less excited for this than I should.  If only they had brought this out years ago with the exile omnibus follow up.  I am happy for all who get it but I'm sticking with digital at this point.

Good to see Batman Dark Knight Detective vol 3 for what I will be buying digitally.

----------


## SJNeal

> The second Byrne omnibus might also collect Superman: The Earth Stealers, The World of Krypton #1-4, The World of Smallville #1-4 and The World of Metropolis #1-4, all of which were written by him.


Good point.  Those 3 minis probably should have been in vol. 1, and some of those issues reserved for vol. 2... I really hope these omnis have a more sensible reading order than the 9 trades did.

----------


## Rincewind

> Good point.  Those 3 minis probably should have been in vol. 1, and some of those issues reserved for vol. 2... I really hope these omnis have a more sensible reading order than the 9 trades did.


Theres also the 3 World of ... mini series.  Byrne wrote all three, and two of them havent been collected yet.

----------


## Steve_Dave77

> O issues.  The Exile omnibus picks up right after Superman: Man of Steel volume 9.
> 
> The omnibus covers the first 5 volumes of the Man of Steel collections plus most of volume 6.  There were 9 Man of Steel Volumes total.  They may throw in the Action Comics Weekly serial at the end of a second Byrne omnibus so it wouldn't be much smaller than the 1st omnibus.


Also, they could throw in the _World of Krypton_, _World of Smallville_, and _The Earth-Stealers_ graphic novel if they want to further flesh out the page-count of these Byrne-omnis.

----------


## Dick Grayson

Oh hey, those Byrne omnis could also include World of Krypton, World of Metropolis and World of Smallville! Nobodys even mentioned those yet, have they?  :Wink:

----------


## VanWinkle

> Oh hey, those Byrne omnis could also include “World of Krypton”, “World of Metropolis” and “World of Smallville”! Nobody’s even mentioned those yet, have they?


Yeah, but what about "World of Krypton," "World of Metropolis," and "World of Smallville"? They might include those, as well.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> This will make a lot of people happy:


Superman Byrne Omni - this is fantastic news! 




> SUPER pumped for both of these, can't wait until DC cancels them in five months!


That would be heartbreaking.

----------


## titansupes

Finally! Every time I enter this thread I'm hoping for big Superman stuff. I'd rather something Bronze or Silver Age, but this is absolutely welcome.

----------


## Graphic Autist

Only 9 months til the Byrne Supes Omni? I could start a family in that time...

Good news, though. Been wanting this since I began collecting Omnis.

----------


## Nick Miller

I really wish omnis would he 75 bucks for 800 pages.

1500 page books are ridic.......

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*ABSOLUTE FABLES BOOK ONE HC*
written by BILL WILLINGHAM
art by LAN MEDINA, MARK BUCKINGHAM, STEVE LEIALOHA, and CRAIG HAMILTON
cover by TBD
The very first Fables stories return in an all-new Absolute Edition, befitting the mythical scale of the legendary series! These formative Fables tales introduce Fabletown and its residents. When Snow Whites party-girl sister, Rose Red, is apparently murdered, its up to BigbyFabletowns sheriff, and a reformed and pardoned Big Bad Wolfto determine if the culprit is Bluebeard, notorious wife killer and Roses ex-lover, or Jack, former beanstalk-climber and her current live-in boyfriend. Collects Fables #1-29 and Fables: The Last Castle.
ON SALE 06.24.20
$150.00 US | 8.25 x 12.5 | 792 PAGES
FC | ISBN: 978-1-77950-020-5
DC BLACK LABEL

*BATMAN: WHITE KNIGHT: THE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
written by SEAN MURPHY
art and new cover by SEAN MURPHY
Collecting the Eisner Award-nominated series in Deluxe Edition format! Batman: White Knight follows the transformation of The Joker into a sane citizen of Gotham City known as Jack Napier. After reconciling with his long-suffering partner, Harley Quinn, he sets in motion a carefully plotted campaign to discredit the one person whom he views as Gotham Citys true enemy: Batman. Napiers crusade exposes a decades-long history of corruption within the Gotham City Police Department and transforms him into a city councilman and civic hero. But when the sins of his past return to threaten everything that he has accomplished, the distinctions between savior and destroyer begin to break down for both The Joker and Batman alikeand with them, any hope for Gothams future. Collecting the acclaimed eight-issue miniseries, plus extras including sketches, designs, and Sean Murphys original inked pages, and a brand-new cover by Murphy!
ON SALE 03.04.20
$49.99 US | 240 PAGES

*THE SPECTRE: THE WRATH OF THE SPECTRE OMNIBUS*
written by GARDNER FOX, BOB HANEY, MICHAEL FLEISCHER, and others
art by MURPHY ANDERSON, JIM APARO, CARMINE INFANTINO, ROSS ANDRU, BERNIE WRIGHTSON, and others
cover by JIM APARO
DCs grim arbiter of justice, the Spectre, resurfaced in the 1960s for all-newand sometimes controversialstories demonstrating the true power of his vengeance. In this omnibus collecting Showcase #60-61 and #64, The Brave and the Bold #72, #75, #116, #180, and #199, The Spectre #1-10, Adventure Comics #431-440, DC Comics Presents #29, and Ghosts #97-99, witness former cop Jim Corrigan dish out ghoulish punishments across the DC Universe!
ON SALE 07.08.20
$125.00 US | 7.0625 x 10.875 | 786 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*THE FLASH OF TWO WORLDS DELUXE EDITION OHC*
written by GARDNER FOX and JOHN BROOME
art by CARMINE INFANTINO and others
cover by CARMINE INFANTINO and MURPHY ANDERSON
Learn how police scientist Barry Allen, the Flash of the 1960s, first crossed paths with Jay Garrick, the Flash of the 1940s, in this hardcover collecting The Flash #123, #129, #137, #151, #170 and #173. These are the stories that first established the science fiction concept of parallel universes in DC Comics, as the Fastest Man Alive learned to use his super-speed to travel across dimensions to Earth-2!
ON SALE 02.26.20
$29.99 US | 7.0625 x 10.875 | 160 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*THE FLASH BY GEOFF JOHNS OMNIBUS VOL. 1 NEW EDITION*
written by GEOFF JOHNS
art by SCOTT KOLINS, ANGEL UNZUETA, DOUG HAZLEWOOD and others
cover by BRIAN BOLLAND
Back in print, this title collects The Flash #164-191, plus The Flash: Our Worlds at War #1, The Flash: Iron Heights #1, and The Flash Secret Files #3! In these tales, Wally West finds himself without his super-speed in a darker, mirror version of Keystone City. Can a powerless Flash defeat Captain Cold and Mirror Master to save the city he loves? Plus, the Flash is shocked to learn that a strange cult is killing all the people he has ever rescued.
IN STOCK NOW
$99.99 US | 7.0625 x 10.875 | 848 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*GREEN ARROW: YEAR ONE: THE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
written by ANDY DIGGLE
art and cover by JOCK
After being betrayed by his only friend, Oliver Queen finds himself stranded on a desert island in the middle of the ocean. With only his wits and the tools he can fashion himself, Oliver begins the journey that will one day lead him to becoming the hero Green Arrow! Collects the six-issue origin miniseries in Deluxe Edition format for the first time!
ON SALE 04.29.20
$39.99 US | 7.0625 x 10.875 | 160 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*JACK OF FABLES: THE DELUXE EDITION BOOK THREE OHC*
written by BILL WILLINGHAM, MATTHEW STURGES, and CHRIS ROBERSON
art by RUSS BRAUN, TONY AKINS, and others
cover by BRIAN BOLLAND
After leaving the confines of Fabletown for the streets of Hollywood, the incomparable Jack Horner found fame and fortune by cashing in on his own legend—only to have it all taken away by the enforcers of Fabletown’s laws. Now, stripped of his wealth and forced into exile, Jack must return to his roots as a wandering ne’er-do-well, chasing easy money and easier women. This final volume collects issues #36-50.
ON SALE 03.04.20
$39.99 US | 7.0625” x 10.875” | 400 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*WEIRD WESTERN TALES: JONAH HEX HC*
written by JOHN ALBANO, MICHAEL FLEISCHER and others
art by TONY DeZUNIGA, JOSE LUIS GARCIA-LOPEZ, and others
new cover by JOSE LUIS GARCIA-LOPEZ
One of the greatest and most memorable Western characters in comics, Jonah Hex rode the high plains in search of vengeance and justice in these 1970s stories collected here for the first time. A former Confederate soldier, Hex traveled from town to town helping those in need, stopping evildoers but often exacting a high price. Collects adventures from All-Star Western #10-11 and Weird Western Tales #12-14 and #16-38.
ON SALE 04.29.20
$99.99 US | 7.0625” x 10.875” | 528 PAGES
FC | ISBN: 978-1-77950-377-0
*This material was previously solicited as Jonah Hex: The Bronze Age Omnibus
Vol. 1 HC (JUL190650). All orders placed under this item code are canceled.*

Unfortunately, this isn't marked as oversized or deluxe. Very strangely priced at $99.99 if it isn't OHC format. Hopefully this is a mistake as the book dimensions seem to suggest OHC.

----------


## Judge Dredd

They list the dimensions it is the same as the other omnibus 7.0625” x 10.875” so I would assume this is going to be an omnibus just not in name for whatever reason.

----------


## Dr Hank

Wow to the Byrne Superman omni! I just read the trades a year or so ago but I'll definitely buy this to reread in oversized and hopefully better ordered. One step closer to having omnis from Byrne through Death and Return of Superman.

----------


## Judge Dredd

Torn if I should get new Flash omnibus or stick with old ones. I assume the 3rd volume will be Rebirth and maybe Flashpoint

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Torn if I should get new Flash omnibus or stick with old ones. I assume the 3rd volume will be Rebirth and maybe Flashpoint


The third should be (presuming none of this gets pushed into v2) Final Crisis: Rogue's Revenge, Blackest Night: Flash, Rebirth, Flash 1-12, and maybe Flashpoint (I could see them just putting out a Flashpoint omni after v3).

----------


## My Two Cents

DC is being very very cruel 
Spectre Omnibus
And Byrne Superman Omnibus
And Fables Absolute
And Jonah Hex Omnibus again 
But we can not celebrate until
We actually have the books we
Hope to buy in our hands  :Confused:

----------


## Hellboydce

There are too many un-Absolute books being made into Absolutes and this is from someone who loves Fables

----------


## canadianaidan64

So with 30 issues per book absolute fables will take 5 volumes to cover the 150 issue series, pus a 6th volume containing 1001 nights of snowfall and werewolves of the heartland.

----------


## pjerooo

Spectre Omnibus? I wish they'd finish Ostrander's run in fat TPBs  :Frown:

----------


## FluffySheep

> Spectre Omnibus? I wish they'd finish Ostrander's run in fat TPBs


Me too. I loved the 2 that they released.

----------


## Dark-Flux

Ah, the old _'should i sell my Deluxe Editions in favor of the Absolutes?'_ conundrum...

----------


## Seeker

Should they be printed, I'll pick up Hex and The Spectre.

----------


## Hellboydce

> Ah, the old _'should i sell my Deluxe Editions in favor of the Absolutes?'_ conundrum...


I’ve stopped that game, I may upgrade to a couple of omnis but I’m done with Absolutes

----------


## My Two Cents

I always pass on absolutes
But Alan Moore Swamp Thing
Is a must for me
Too many words and beautiful
Art to contain in a lesser size
Book.

----------


## pjerooo

Pass on ST absolute. TPBs are just ideal imo, but I am interested to see the new coloring  :Smile:

----------


## Hellboydce

> I always pass on absolutes
> But Alan Moore Swamp Thing
> Is a must for me
> Too many words and beautiful
> Art to contain in a lesser size
> Book.


I thought that, until it came out and now, as much as I love swamp thing (that and hellblazer got me into comics all those millions of years ago) I’ve decided to wait for the omni

----------


## My Two Cents

Fingers crossed on the Garth Ennis Hellblazer Omnibus

----------


## Rimmer

Question for you all from a Marvelite.  I don't peruse here often, so if this is old news to you all, I apologize.

It looks like DC is going to reprint the initial Justice League Silver Age omnibus in MAR 2020.  See link below:
https://www.amazon.com/Justice-Leagu...s=books&sr=1-6 

I'm guessing this would have the trade dress all the other DC Silver and Bronze Age omnis have.  This would be similar to what they did to Flash omni vol 1, where they reprinted it with the new cover from Darwyn Cooke.

My question is, is this still happening?  The cover via Amazon is the old cover (but it's Amazon, so I don't trust it).  Yet its DC we're talking about here, and they pull solicits from time to time, so I'm wondering if this was pulled, because I don't see this listed anywhere on TakesofWonder's upcoming books.  Have you heard anything about this?

I'd like to know if a reprint with the new trade dress is happening for the JLA SA vol 1 omni, before I go buy that hideous dark blueish/purple one.  thanks!

----------


## shaboo

> Question for you all from a Marvelite.  I don't peruse here often, so if this is old news to you all, I apologize.
> 
> It looks like DC is going to reprint the initial Justice League Silver Age omnibus in MAR 2020.  See link below:
> https://www.amazon.com/Justice-Leagu...s=books&sr=1-6 
> 
> I'm guessing this would have the trade dress all the other DC Silver and Bronze Age omnis have.  This would be similar to what they did to Flash omni vol 1, where they reprinted it with the new cover from Darwyn Cooke.
> 
> My question is, is this still happening?  The cover via Amazon is the old cover (but it's Amazon, so I don't trust it).  Yet its DC we're talking about here, and they pull solicits from time to time, so I'm wondering if this was pulled, because I don't see this listed anywhere on TakesofWonder's upcoming books.  Have you heard anything about this?
> 
> I'd like to know if a reprint with the new trade dress is happening for the JLA SA vol 1 omni, before I go buy that hideous dark blueish/purple one.  thanks!


According to Edelweiss this is still scheduled for release on March 24th:

https://www.edelweiss.plus/#sku=1779501749&page=1

I'm quite sure this will have the new trade dress ...

----------


## Vilynne

> Spectre Omnibus? I wish they'd finish Ostrander's run in fat TPBs


Now you're talking... They just need to finish that run. Hopefully if this Omni sells well...

----------


## JJ87

> *BATMAN: WHITE KNIGHT: THE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
> written by SEAN MURPHY
> art and new cover by SEAN MURPHY
> Collecting the Eisner Award-nominated series in Deluxe Edition format! Batman: White Knight follows the transformation of The Joker into a sane citizen of Gotham City known as Jack Napier. After reconciling with his long-suffering partner, Harley Quinn, he sets in motion a carefully plotted campaign to discredit the one person whom he views as Gotham City’s true enemy: Batman. Napier’s crusade exposes a decades-long history of corruption within the Gotham City Police Department and transforms him into a city councilman and civic hero. But when the sins of his past return to threaten everything that he has accomplished, the distinctions between savior and destroyer begin to break down for both The Joker and Batman alike—and with them, any hope for Gotham’s future. Collecting the acclaimed eight-issue miniseries, plus extras including sketches, designs, and Sean Murphy’s original inked pages, and a brand-new cover by Murphy!
> ON SALE 03.04.20
> $49.99 US | 240 PAGES


Glad I passed on the direct market standard sized hardcover, I'll be getting this one.
Hopefully they do the same with Mister Miracle.

----------


## Rimmer

> According to Edelweiss this is still scheduled for release on March 24th:
> 
> https://www.edelweiss.plus/#sku=1779501749&page=1
> 
> I'm quite sure this will have the new trade dress ...


THX.  The one thing that bothers me is the solicit states:  A new printing of the hardcover collecting JLA’s *first 20* adventures in a single volume spanning 1960-1964.
It's the same page count as the older dark blue one but that contained THE BRAVE AND THE BOLD #28-30, JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #1-30; so unless they're counting actual stories that flow from one book to another vs. issues, then perhaps it is truly "20 adventures".  it just sounds weird, typically they talk about issues.  Anyways, fingers crossed this actually happens.  I think this is still in stock (the old version) most everywhere, so it seems a little sketchy to release it just for a new trade dress - I mean, I'm all for it, it's just you would think they'd wait until it's OOP before they reprint it.

----------


## seusilva

I got interested on that Absolute Fables. The full collection on 5 huge HCs will look great! In my opinion, Fables deserve way more the Absolute format than Y - the art is really pretty.

----------


## Judge Dredd

> I got interested on that Absolute Fables. The full collection on 5 huge HCs will look great! In my opinion, Fables deserve way more the Absolute format than Y - the art is really pretty.


I did not expect to see Fables get an absolute great book look forward to getting it in absolute form.

----------


## Hellboydce

> I got interested on that Absolute Fables. The full collection on 5 huge HCs will look great! In my opinion, Fables deserve way more the Absolute format than Y - the art is really pretty.


I agree with that, when y got the absolute treatment it made me think that DC will now put anything out in that format, it’s supposed to be for the very best

----------


## My Two Cents

I really hope Volume 4 of New Teen Titans
Omnibus comes out at the end of November.

----------


## Enigma

> I agree with that, when y got the absolute treatment it made me think that DC will now put anything out in that format, it’s supposed to be for the very best


How do they quantify how good a comic is to get such treatment? For example, Y: The Last Man is one of my favourite reads  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## seusilva

> How do they quantify how good a comic is to get such treatment? For example, Y: The Last Man is one of my favourite reads


I love Y too! Epic journey.
Well, in my mind to get the Absolute treatment the art should benefit from the giant size; the art from Y and even from Preacher I don't think they improve that much like Sandman, Planetary, Promethea or The Dark Knight. Buuut everything is really subjective haha
One long comic I would love to see in that format is 100 Bullets!

----------


## Seeker

> I really hope Volume 4 of New Teen Titans
> Omnibus comes out at the end of November.


You and me both! I'm not holding my breath.

----------


## Adset

Did V3 not sell well? I'll be devastated if we don't get V4.

----------


## Brian

Tom Marchitelli posted some pics on the FB group of the Snyder/Capullo Batman Omnibus that came out today. The full listing is #s 0 to 33, #23.2, and the first two annuals.

Here are the contents pages showing the order everything is published in.

Contents 1.jpgContents 2.jpg

----------


## Graphic Autist

> Did V3 not sell well? I'll be devastated if we don't get V4.


The first three volumes are on their second printing, while the upcoming Volume 4 of Teen Titans will be it’s first. That makes me think it’s a safe bet it will come out as advertised.

----------


## Dr Hank

> Tom Marchitelli posted some pics on the FB group of the Snyder/Capullo Batman Omnibus that came out today. The full listing is #s 0 to 33, #23.2, and the first two annuals.
> 
> Here are the contents pages showing the order everything is published in.
> 
> Contents 1.jpgContents 2.jpg



Is this run considered pretty solid?

----------


## My Two Cents

I ordered it because I love Batman and enjoy most of Snyders 
Earlier Batman work. For me Snyder is better at the on going
Journey than he is in working out the solution for each story:
His stories are told in arcs that can run a chunk of issues and
Be wordy (compared to many 5 minutes single issue stories).
The beautiful art just makes this purchase for me a no brainer.

----------


## Dick Grayson

When Snyder burst onto the scene with both American Vampire and his Tec run (Black Mirror), I couldn’t get enough of his work. But he has certain tics and quirks that you can’t unsee once you notice them (as well as the aforementioned problems with sticking the landing of many of his arcs), so I’ve had trouble reading his stuff for awhile. I feel similarly about his interviews (when discussing whatever work he is promoting, they all tend to be variations of “This is the biggest, craziest, most insane story that’s ever been done, but it’s really personal too”) I can’t praise Capullo’s work in that omni enough though; it’s gorgeous. 

But many many folks adore that whole run and rank it highly, so what do I know? If you can get it at a good price, I’m sure you’ll at least enjoy it enough to not feel cheated by the purchase. As for me, nothing he did with Batman ever topped _The Black Mirror_.

----------


## ermac

Dick Grayson, what are your thoughts on his current run on JL?

----------


## ShooCat

The New Teen Titans Volume 4 Omnibus cover revealed:

----------


## MagpieMad

Thanks for posting. I'm glad it's consistent with the previous ones.

----------


## DantonR

Received my Batman by Snyder and Capullo today.

This may seem like a silly question but is there a safe way to stretch the spine of a DC Omni w/o damaging it?

I ask b/c this thing does not sit flat. It does not form an "eye" when opened up and the book really has some gutter loss issues. 

I was really looking forward to the oversized presentation but after flipping through today, I'm not sure if I want to keep this or just stick with the smaller hardcovers from a few years back.

----------


## Dick Grayson

> Dick Grayson, what are your thoughts on his current run on JL?


I haven’t read it yet, but do plan to at some point. How do you feel about it?

----------


## Seeker

> Received my Batman by Snyder and Capullo today.
> 
> This may seem like a silly question but is there a safe way to stretch the spine of a DC Omni w/o damaging it?


This is a good primer on how to condition a spine when you first open a big book. As for gutter loss, it depends on how DC bound the book. I don't have it so I can't speak to that one.

----------


## slop101

> Is this run considered pretty solid?


Yeah, I'd like to know as well. 
This Snyder/Capullo Omni does look tempting, but I don't know much about this Batman run.
Also, is this Omni self-contained, or will it require a second volume?

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Yeah, I'd like to know as well. 
> This Snyder/Capullo Omni does look tempting, but I don't know much about this Batman run.
> Also, is this Omni self-contained, or will it require a second volume?


Snyder's run will run to at least a second volume.  He and Capullo ran through 52, then there is enough material for a companion omni, too

----------


## fillmont

Some Absolute Swamp Thing info. Here's an imgur album comparing some new pages (from amazon) to the original art.

----------


## Johnatellodi

> Received my Batman by Snyder and Capullo today.
> 
> This may seem like a silly question but is there a safe way to stretch the spine of a DC Omni w/o damaging it?
> 
> I ask b/c this thing does not sit flat. It does not form an "eye" when opened up and the book really has some gutter loss issues. 
> 
> I was really looking forward to the oversized presentation but after flipping through today, I'm not sure if I want to keep this or just stick with the smaller hardcovers from a few years back.


This is what I was worried about. The Invisibles omnibus was way too big and the page count doesnt seem all that far off on this one. 

Im really hoping theyll collect a few more arcs of their run in Absolute format. Absolute Court of Owls is the perfect.

----------


## copywrite

> Some Absolute Swamp Thing info. Here's an imgur album comparing some new pages (from amazon) to the original art.


I almost don't want to get it now because of this. What is with DC and their obsession with recolors?

----------


## My Two Cents

Don’t mind the color changes.

----------


## DantonR

> This is what I was worried about. The Invisibles omnibus was way too big and the page count doesn’t seem all that far off on this one. 
> 
> I’m really hoping they’ll collect a few more arcs of their run in Absolute format. Absolute Court of Owls is the perfect.


So, as I make my way through the Owls arc, I'm running my hand down (pressing down) the left page of the book each time I turn the page. It seems to help out a little bit.

Such a beautiful book in every other way.

----------


## Graphic Autist

> Received my Batman by Snyder and Capullo today.
> 
> This may seem like a silly question but is there a safe way to stretch the spine of a DC Omni w/o damaging it?
> 
> I ask b/c this thing does not sit flat. It does not form an "eye" when opened up and the book really has some gutter loss issues.


This has been confirmed in a video I saw from Gem Mint Collectibles. His is exactly the way you describe your copy as. Seems DC is still hit-and-miss when it comes to the binding quality on their big books.

----------


## Johnatellodi

> Don’t mind the color changes.


I’m mixed on them. 

I think they provide a greater sense of atmosphere, but there seems to be a loss in texture, unless that’s just an illusion to my eyes.

On second thought, I prefer the slime green and fun neon colors of the original, which make it feel more otherworldly, but the new coloring is easier to follow and easier on the eyes.

----------


## DantonR

> This has been confirmed in a video I saw from Gem Mint Collectibles. His is exactly the way you describe your copy as. Seems DC is still hit-and-miss when it comes to the binding quality on their big books.


Stings just a little more when he opens the Lucifer omni in that video.

----------


## Brian

> This has been confirmed in a video I saw from Gem Mint Collectibles. His is exactly the way you describe your copy as. Seems DC is still hit-and-miss when it comes to the binding quality on their big books.





> Stings just a little more when he opens the Lucifer omni in that video.


And it looks like they were both printed by the same company, which makes this even more peculiar. I thought DC had left binding problems like this behind them long ago.

----------


## cmcok68

> I’m mixed on them. 
> 
> I think they provide a greater sense of atmosphere, but there seems to be a loss in texture, unless that’s just an illusion to my eyes.
> 
> On second thought, I prefer the slime green and fun neon colors of the original, which make it feel more otherworldly, but the new coloring is easier to follow and easier on the eyes.


Yea I think I agree with this.

Also it's worth noting that the original colors don't look nearly as loud in print as they do digitized. Here's a comparison of new colors against the original colors as printed:

https://imgur.com/a/9qdvll7

----------


## My Two Cents

> And it looks like they were both printed by the same company, which makes this even more peculiar. I thought DC had left binding problems like this behind them long ago.


The only thing D C left behind was pride in the work they did
And how it was offered to the public.
I am just so happy to finally get a Snyder Batman Omnibus.
I guess when I get to the first page where I can
Not dig all the words buried into the spine 
Is when The honeymoon will officially be over 
And dishes will start to fly.

----------


## slop101

Part of it is that the original colors look better on news-print paper than they do on the glossy Absolute paper, so that has to be taken into account. Newsprint has a dulling effect on those colors, so the original coloring would look too garish on glossy white paper.

----------


## VanWinkle

> Part of it is that the original colors look better on news-print paper than they do on the glossy Absolute paper, so that has to be taken into account. Newsprint has a dulling effect on those colors, so the original coloring would look too garish on glossy white paper.


Some Absolute editions use matte paper, though, like Watchmen or Batman The Long Halloween.

----------


## T.D.

I'd prefer the original colors used, but if they are going to recolor I wish they would maintain fidelity to the original color scheme.

Even if they're going to update it with modern digital coloring techniques, I'd prefer if the tone and feel of the original was better respected, rather than throwing it out entirely and creating something entirely new. The eerie, psychedelic colors of the original Swamp Thing run are an iconic part of the series; replacing that with naturalistic, realistic colors is such a disappointing choice.

For comparison's sake, I created a mockup that shows how they might have been able to do that. Here's the original floppy, the TPB/hardcover reprint (which I think came out a bit too bright and pastel), and my own re-colored version:

SwampThing_0.jpg

SwampThing_1.jpg

SwampThing2_Revised.jpg

----------


## T.D.

And here's Ollif's official recoloring for the Absolute:

SwampThing_3.jpg

----------


## seusilva

The official recoloring looks like any generic Superhero book today.
And I didn't know how the originals look like!! I always thought the version from the TPs were the original ones haha thank you T.D.!

----------


## ER Prest

Superman Year One looks like its oversized. Can someone confirm? Thanks!

----------


## Vilynne

> Im mixed on them. 
> 
> I think they provide a greater sense of atmosphere, but there seems to be a loss in texture, unless thats just an illusion to my eyes.
> 
> On second thought, I prefer the slime green and fun neon colors of the original, which make it feel more otherworldly, but the new coloring is easier to follow and easier on the eyes.


I feel the same. The new color definitely makes it feel like a brand new experience, which is exciting. On the other hand the odd colors of the previous forms really enhance it somehow. I can't exactly describe it. Its more than nostalgia, but this atmosphere that perfectly goes with the horror poetry that is the writing.

----------


## Dark-Flux

> Superman Year One looks like its oversized. Can someone confirm? Thanks!


Yeah, its one of DCs Prestige Formats, which are 8x10 Euro-style.

----------


## The Whovian

> Received my Batman by Snyder and Capullo today.
> 
> This may seem like a silly question but is there a safe way to stretch the spine of a DC Omni w/o damaging it?
> 
> I ask b/c this thing does not sit flat. It does not form an "eye" when opened up and the book really has some gutter loss issues. 
> 
> I was really looking forward to the oversized presentation but after flipping through today, I'm not sure if I want to keep this or just stick with the smaller hardcovers from a few years back.


I just received mine in the mail today and noticed that as well. Shame too because this is the first omni I have bought in a while.

----------


## The Whovian

> And here's Ollif's official recoloring for the Absolute:
> 
> Attachment 89065


I like the re-coloring

----------


## Judge Dredd

Looks like Auqaman omnibus joins the list of solicited, but now dead omnibus. They really need to get things together on the collected edition front.

----------


## My Two Cents

they are jack ass
Cancel at a high percentage rate or delay at a even higher
Percentage rate and than when a Omnibus finally does come 
Out it’s a coin flip of good or crap binding.

----------


## Graphic Autist

> Looks like Auqaman omnibus joins the list of solicited, but now dead omnibus. They really need to get things together on the collected edition front.


Meaning SA Aquaman? That sucks. I’m hoping the BA Robin Omni still gets done, but that’s almost half a year away.

----------


## Judge Dredd

> Meaning SA Aquaman? That sucks. I’m hoping the BA Robin Omni still gets done, but that’s almost half a year away.


Me too the Joker survived the purge hopefully Robin can also. I will be unhappy with them till Brave and the Bold vol 3 comes. Justice League had a few more, but B&B just needed that 3rd volume.

----------


## Seeker

I can't believe the purge isn't with management. Outside looking in, it reeks of a chaotic environment with no clear leadership/vision.

----------


## Captain Craig

I'm not getting the Jonah Hex Omni now, at least not the week of release. There is a frustration in me that they removed the Bronze Age branding on this book.
If I find it crazy cheap on clearance or blow out from a vendor I will get it then.

----------


## My Two Cents

I want some classic Hex in collected form and with less pages
The chances of a better put together book increases.
If it comes out I will buy it.

My All Star Comics deluxe hard cover with under 500 pages is
Far superior to how it lays and ability to be read compared 
To my Snyder Batman 1100+ omnibus

----------


## ER Prest

> Yeah, its one of DCs Prestige Formats, which are 8x10 Euro-style.


Thanks for confirming!

----------


## mooch

> Yeah, its one of DCs Prestige Formats, which are 8x10 Euro-style.


What else is in this format? Last Knight on Earth?

----------


## slop101

So, after all the horrible collections of Moore's Swamp Thing, Absolute Swamp Thing is finally out!
Who's got it? Impressions?

----------


## benkerino

> So, after all the horrible collections of Moore's Swamp Thing, Absolute Swamp Thing is finally out!
> Who's got it? Impressions?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDiO7thrxM4

lookin' good!

----------


## Dark-Flux

> What else is in this format? Last Knight on Earth?


Nope.

So far theres been Batman Damned, Harleen, Joker/Harley and Superman Y1.

Everything else has been standard format.

----------


## Starro

Fished from Penguin Random House's website:

Justice League International Omnibus Vol. 2

Aquaman: Deadly Waters The Deluxe Edition

Superman: The City of Tomorrow Vol. 2

Wonder Woman: Circe

Promethea: The Deluxe Edition Book Three

The Forever People by Jack Kirby

Batman: The Deluxe Edition Book 5

Superboy: A Celebration of 75 Years

Nightwing: Year One Deluxe Edition

The Sandman: The Deluxe Edition Book One

Young Justice Book Five

Justice League of America by Brad Meltzer: The Deluxe Edition

Green Lantern: 80 Years of the Emerald Knight

The Flash: The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 1

Wonder Woman: The Hiketeia Deluxe Edition

Legends of the Dark Knight: Matt Wagner

----------


## Captain Craig

Flash Golden Age Omni vol. 1 has me excited!! Now, to just hope it doesn't get cancelled.

Wonder if they will finish Green Arrow Golden Age? Another two volumes would finish that.

----------


## Rincewind

JLI Omnibus vol 2!!!!!!!!!!

Please let this happen.

----------


## bob.schoonover

Only the anniversary books for me.  None of the other stuff speaks to me.  I'm waiting to see a bunch of other stuff - Batman by Morrison v3, more of Simone's BoP run, Flash by Johns v7, and maybe a Metal or Flashpoint omnibus.

----------


## Graphic Autist

Holding my breath for JLI Omnibus volume 2.

----------


## Seeker

In for GA Flash. Maybe on the anniversary books.

----------


## shaboo

> Holding my breath for JLI Omnibus volume 2.


I hope this will have a better printing-quality and less errors than the first one!

----------


## The Lucky One

> I hope this will have a better printing-quality and less errors than the first one!


Or fewer errors, even.  :Wink:

----------


## Rincewind

> Holding my breath for JLI Omnibus volume 2.


Assuming no delays, JLI volume 2 will come out 3 years after volume 1.  Meanwhile Marvel is putting out a new Conan omnibus every quarter.

----------


## SJNeal

Definitely some exciting stuff on that list; and I thought hell would freeze over before we saw JLI Omni Vol. 2! 

I know I'm beating a dead horse, but the best way to make sure these books actually see print is to pre-order them...

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Destro777

Looks like Animal Man Deluxe Hardcover Volume 2 is never coming out...
It seems theyve just reverted it to trade paperback. The omni went out of print quickly and I never had a chance to pick it up.

Its also a shame Morrison's Doom Patrol never got the Deluxe Hardcover treatment. That should have launched when the show came out way back when. I know theres a Doom Patrol omni but that thing is too enormous to read comfortably.

----------


## Nick Miller

Darn 

I just got the Sandman omnis, if I knew the OHC were coming ...... argh.

----------


## Antari

> Looks like Animal Man Deluxe Hardcover Volume 2 is never coming out...
> It seems theyve just reverted it to trade paperback. The omni went out of print quickly and I never had a chance to pick it up.


Oh you gotta be kidding me... Is there some confirmation on this? So you're saying DC can't even finish 2 volume series in 1 format? I'll be really mad if they won't release vol.2 Deluxe. 

At least it looks like they'll finish Promethea in Deluxe. Maybe there's also a chance for Animal Man? Come one, it's just 1 more volume!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*ABSOLUTE GOTHAM BY GASLIGHT* 
written by BRIAN AUGUSTYN and JEFF PARKER
art by MIKE MIGNOLA, P. CRAIG RUSSELL, EDUARDO BARRETO, GREG TOCCHINI, and EVAN DOC SHANER
cover by MIKE MIGNOLA
The groundbreaking Elseworlds tales of the Victorian era are back in a new Absolute edition! This volume includes the breakthrough tales Gotham by Gaslight and Master of the Future which pit the Dark Knight against Jack the Ripper and a death-dealer from the skies over Gotham City! This collection also includes further appearances from the Victorian Dark Knight, including Countdown Special: The Search for Ray Palmer: Gotham by Gaslight #1 and Convergence: Shazam! #1-2.
ON SALE 09.09.20
$49.99 US | 8.25 x 12.5 | 240 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN: CITY OF CRIME DELUXE EDITION OHC*
written by DAVID LAPHAM
art by RAMON BACHS and DAVID LAPHAM
cover by DAVID LAPHAM
Collecting the epic tale from Detective Comics #800-808 and #811-814 written by David Lapham (Stray Bullets)! As the Dark Knight tries to shut down a drug ring turned deadly, Bruce Wayne must contend with a wayward 14-year-old who is dangerously close to Gotham Citys underworld!
ON SALE 03.11.20
$39.99 US | 7.0625 x 10.875 | 304 PAGES

----------


## Captain Craig

> *ABSOLUTE GOTHAM BY GASLIGHT* 
> written by BRIAN AUGUSTYN and JEFF PARKER
> art by MIKE MIGNOLA, P. CRAIG RUSSELL, EDUARDO BARRETO, GREG TOCCHINI, and EVAN “DOC” SHANER
> cover by MIKE MIGNOLA
> The groundbreaking Elseworlds tales of the Victorian era are back in a new Absolute edition! This volume includes the breakthrough tales Gotham by Gaslight and Master of the Future which pit the Dark Knight against Jack the Ripper and a death-dealer from the skies over Gotham City! This collection also includes further appearances from the Victorian Dark Knight, including Countdown Special: The Search for Ray Palmer: Gotham by Gaslight #1 and Convergence: Shazam! #1-2.
> ON SALE 09.09.20
> $49.99 US | 8.25” x 12.5” | 240 PAGES


I wish this was just an OHC vs an Absolute.

----------


## seusilva

> *BATMAN: CITY OF CRIME DELUXE EDITION OHC*
> written by DAVID LAPHAM
> art by RAMON BACHS and DAVID LAPHAM
> cover by DAVID LAPHAM
> Collecting the epic tale from Detective Comics #800-808 and #811-814 written by David Lapham (Stray Bullets)! As the Dark Knight tries to shut down a drug ring turned deadly, Bruce Wayne must contend with a wayward 14-year-old who is dangerously close to Gotham City’s underworld!
> ON SALE 03.11.20
> $39.99 US | 7.0625” x 10.875” | 304 PAGES


David Lapham is amazing! Do you guys recommend this one?

----------


## Destro777

> Oh you gotta be kidding me... Is there some confirmation on this? So you're saying DC can't even finish 2 volume series in 1 format? I'll be really mad if they won't release vol.2 Deluxe. 
> 
> At least it looks like they'll finish Promethea in Deluxe. Maybe there's also a chance for Animal Man? Come one, it's just 1 more volume!


Animal Man Deluxe Hardcover Vol 1 came out December 2018. We have the solicits for the next few months of 2020 and nothing - no news. That would obviously be more than a year since Vol 1. All we know is that they are printing Animal Man Vol 1 again as a trade paperback in Jan or Feb 2020. On the flipside, Promethea Deluxe HC vol 1 came out in March 2019 and is getting vol 2 in Dec of the same year.

No concrete news - just connecting the dots. Perhaps  Animal Man volume 1 HC just didnt sell well? I need vol 2 in oversized deluxe hardcover!!!

----------


## bob.schoonover

5 Years Later Omni!!
http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779503138

A few other things I saw:

WW Golden Age v4
http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781401299019

DC Through the 80s
http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779500878

----------


## Rincewind

> 5 Years Later Omni!!
> http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779503138
> 
> A few other things I saw:
> 
> WW Golden Age v4
> http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781401299019
> 
> DC Through the 80s
> http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779500878


LoSH: 5 Years Later, Superman by Byrne vol 1, and JLI vol 2 omnibus are all automatic buys.  I just hope DC doesn't cancel them.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> LoSH: 5 Years Later, Superman by Byrne vol 1, and JLI vol 2 omnibus are all automatic buys.  I just hope DC doesn't cancel them.


One would hope the previous 5YL HC was cancelled solely because they wanted to do the omnibus instead. I'm a Legion novice, but I'd be excited to get this omni

----------


## shaboo

> 5 Years Later Omni!!
> http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779503138


I wish they'd stop this 1500 page nonsense. Those things are unreadable. I'd much prefer a box set with two or three HCs instead.

For example those recently released three COIE Companion Deluxe Edition HCs are soooooo much better and much more reader-friendly than one 1500+ pages Omnibus.

----------


## andersonh1

> Flash Golden Age Omni vol. 1 has me excited!! Now, to just hope it doesn't get cancelled.


This is my number one most wanted Golden Age series. I seriously hope this volume materializes. It's visible on Amazon too.

https://www.amazon.com/Flash-Golden-...4185295&sr=8-5





> The first tales of Jay Garrick, the original Fastest Man Alive!
> 
> Jay Garrick was just a normal Joe until an accident turned him into the Flash! This reprint of 1940s-era classics follows the success of the All Star Comics Archives series, and is the first to feature the solo adventures of this iconic character.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> I wish they'd stop this 1500 page nonsense. Those things are unreadable. I'd much prefer a box set with two or three HCs instead.
> 
> For example those recently released three COIE Companion Deluxe Edition HCs are soooooo much better and much more reader-friendly than one 1500+ pages Omnibus.


I don't disagree, but I have enough collections from DC that peter out before a logical stopping point that I'm not going to complain too much if DC wants to put out a complete run of something.

----------


## Captain Craig

I'm with Bob on this. I do agree however that 1500 pg tomes should be the exception vs becoming regular.

DC cancels so much before it even hits the stands that IF they solicit it as ONE complete package perhaps it'll encourage more pre-orders which = to market.

Marvel has a number of orphaned lines stuck at volume one but at least they made what they solicited.

----------


## SJNeal

Super stoked for the LoSH 5 Yrs Later omni!  That overpriced HC they solicited previously (12 bargain bin issues for $50?!) was ill-advised.  

And while I too would rather see 2 or 3 smaller volumes, blowing their load in a single shot seems to be the only way DC can actually make these books see print...

----------


## Antari

> Animal Man Deluxe Hardcover Vol 1 came out December 2018. We have the solicits for the next few months of 2020 and nothing - no news. That would obviously be more than a year since Vol 1. All we know is that they are printing Animal Man Vol 1 again as a trade paperback in Jan or Feb 2020. On the flipside, Promethea Deluxe HC vol 1 came out in March 2019 and is getting vol 2 in Dec of the same year.
> 
> No concrete news - just connecting the dots. Perhaps  Animal Man volume 1 HC just didnt sell well? I need vol 2 in oversized deluxe hardcover!!!


If it didn't sell well, why bother with tpb? It's not about the price, it was already very cheap. If people didn't get it, it's because they didn't' like the story, not format. Which is kida surprising to me. 

I'll get mad if this turns out to be true. They can't finish this Morrison masterpiece in proper format, but release ton of trash/medicore stories in oversied HC. No word on Animal Man Omnibus rerelease too. What are we suppose to do? I thought releasing this anniversary edition is their way to quickly get it done without rereleasing omni.

----------


## Brian

> I'm with Bob on this. I do agree however that 1500 pg tomes should be the exception vs becoming regular.
> 
> DC cancels so much before it even hits the stands that IF they solicit it as ONE complete package perhaps it'll encourage more pre-orders which = to market.
> 
> Marvel has a number of orphaned lines stuck at volume one but at least they made what they solicited.


I may have said this before, so apologies for the repetition, but I think the compromise is to publish these in two-book slipcased sets. Something like Marvel's Dark Tower omnibus. Yes, it will increase printing costs, but it also increases the market. And it's highly unlikely someone willing to buy 1500 pages in one book is going to refuse to buy it because it's in a 2 book slipcase instead.

----------


## T.D.

Confirmation that the reprint of the Final Crisis Omnibus ditches the "10th Anniversary" branding.

s-l1600.jpg

----------


## bob.schoonover

Deadman Omnibus
http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779504883

And most importantly, JLA by Morrison Omnibus! 
http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779504999

There was also a new Infinite Crisis omni in there (same contents, different cover) 

Between that, WW by Gail, and Zero Hour, I'm going to have to make huge additions to my most wanted list

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Johnatellodi

> Deadman Omnibus
> http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779504883
> 
> And most importantly, JLA by Morrison Omnibus! 
> http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779504999
> 
> There was also a new Infinite Crisis omni in there (same contents, different cover) 
> 
> Between that, WW by Gail, and Zero Hour, I'm going to have to make huge additions to my most wanted list


A 1500 page DC omnibus? Youve got to be joking. Thing will be unreadable. Must be a mistake.

Thanks for sharing link.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Sounds cool. Can I get someone's opinion on GM's run on JLA? That could be something I'm interested in.


I love it.  It's big concept stuff (old gods, angels, time travel, Darkseid, visitors from the 853rd century, presumably Earth 2, etc.), but it never seems like it's trying to be big just for the sake of being big (I like Snyder's JL, but it always seems like it's trying).  It's the opposite of compressed storytelling - lots of short arcs and one-off stories.  It's the beginning of Morrison's Bat-god (the nickname for Bruce being able to overcome anything), and incorporates a number of other stories going on at the time (e.g. Superman is just Blue all of the sudden, Kyle being a relatively new GL, the recent death of Oliver Queen).  It's just fun

----------


## The Lucky One

> Sounds cool. Can I get someone's opinion on GM's run on JLA? That could be something I'm interested in.


It’s good. Honestly, it might be up there with Morrison’s best mainstream work, because he wasn’t yet GRANT MORRISON and still had editorial constraint. Plus since most of the cast had ongoing titles, he wasn’t allowed to make huge random changes to the characters. So you get a lot of his creativity without much of the weirdness-for-weirdness’-sake stuff.

Mind you, some of his more annoying tics are still there. “Crisis Times Five” is three and a half interesting stories that he decided to cram into one story, so good luck with that. Some of the stories read a lot better if you’ve also read the corresponding Wizard interviews where he explains what he was thinking and this or that character’s backstories, and obviously those won’t be included. There’s still Fourth World business, which may be a plus or a minus to you, depending on your tolerance for Kirby’s experimental phase.

But overall, yeah, it’s good. If this actually comes out, I’ll almost certainly get it, and that’s from someone who usually has to think long and hard about buying a Morrison omni.

----------


## Captain Craig

> And most importantly, JLA by Morrison Omnibus! 
> http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779504999





> Sounds cool. Can I get someone's opinion on GM's run on JLA? That could be something I'm interested in.


It is quite literally the modern age definitive telling of the Justice League of America. If you are a JLA fan and don't get this or have only come into comics in the last 20yrs and NOT read any of Morrison's run you need this.

----------


## Adset

YES. I've been waiting for a Morrison JLA omni.

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Johnatellodi

I don't want to be the prophet of doom, but am I the only one concerned about the page count? Isn't The Invisibles under 1300 pages? At over 1500 pages this thing will be humongous. 

I'm just hoping they break it in two. I'm a huge fan of Morrison and have only read the first few arcs of this run. Like others have said, from what I read, it was just plain fun in the best way,

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

I have the Deluxe Editions of the JLA Morrison and it is a must read book. I will get the Omni only if it includes the Mark Waid Adam Strange story. As the years go on with this run, I am surprised how much I love the Howard Porter art. I used to think it was too 90's, but now I see it as very Jack Kirby.

----------


## SJNeal

> I don't want to be the prophet of doom, but am I the only one concerned about the page count? Isn't The Invisibles under 1300 pages? At over 1500 pages this thing will be humongous. 
> 
> I'm just hoping they break it in two. I'm a huge fan of Morrison and have only read the first few arcs of this run. Like others have said, from what I read, it was just plain fun in the best way,


1500 pages is absurd.  However, as was mentioned elsewhere here, these days it seems the only way to get DC to complete something is for them to put it all out at once.  Vol. 2's (and beyond) have a fat chance of ever seeing print.

----------


## Rimmer

> I have the Deluxe Editions of the JLA Morrison and it is a must read book. I will get the Omni only if it includes the Mark Waid Adam Strange story. As the years go on with this run, I am surprised how much I love the Howard Porter art. I used to think it was too 90's, but now I see it as very Jack Kirby.


so for those of us who don't really want an omnibus that is 2' tall...  did the Deluxe OHCs have everything in them (i.e. all issues including any fill-in issues) or was it only Morrison penned stuff?  Or were there any fill-ins?
Also, not knowing for sure - are the OHCs hard to find?  I see the 'deluxe' trades available...

thanks!

----------


## Dipsa

> Fished from Penguin Random House's website:
> The Sandman: The Deluxe Edition Book One


Yes! I'm super excited for these. The Omni's are a bit too large for my tastes and the Absolutes even more so (that format is just not for me.)

I'm really hoping All-Star Superman gets OHC treatment someday, as I don't believe it's ever been in that format. Lots of softcover re-releases, HC's, and the Absolute. I'm really kinda shocked it hasn't been released in OHC before.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

> so for those of us who don't really want an omnibus that is 2' tall...  did the Deluxe OHCs have everything in them (i.e. all issues including any fill-in issues) or was it only Morrison penned stuff?  Or were there any fill-ins?
> Also, not knowing for sure - are the OHCs hard to find?  I see the 'deluxe' trades available...
> 
> thanks!


I think the Deluxe Trades actually have the Mark Waid Adam Strange story from the original run of the floppy single issues.
The Deluxe Hardcovers don't but I think it has the Frank Quitely Earth 2 Book as well as the short run on JLA Classified. I don't know if the OHC/Deluxe editions are hard to find or not. Being Morrison and the Justice League, my guess is that they should be available?

----------


## VanWinkle

> I don't want to be the prophet of doom, but am I the only one concerned about the page count? Isn't The Invisibles under 1300 pages? At over 1500 pages this thing will be humongous. 
> 
> I'm just hoping they break it in two. I'm a huge fan of Morrison and have only read the first few arcs of this run. Like others have said, from what I read, it was just plain fun in the best way,


You must not be aware that DC has already released the following omnis in that page count realm:

-Infinite Crisis Omnibus (1424 pages)
-Final Crisis Omnibus (1512 pages)
-Batman: The Arkham Saga Omnibus (1648 pages)
-JSA Omnibus Vol 2 (1408 pages)
-He-Man and the Masters of the Universe Omnibus (1496 pages)
-Ex Machina Omnibus (1440 pages)
-Teen Titans by Geoff Johns Omnibus (1426 pages)
-Jack Kirby's Fourth World Omnibus (1481 pages)
-DC Universe by Jack Kirby Omnibus (1472 pages)

The only problem any of these have is that the binding is tight, because they apply more glue to it than their thinner omnis so that they'll stay strong.

----------


## T.D.

> You must not be aware that DC has already released the following omnis in that page count realm:
> 
> -Infinite Crisis Omnibus (1424 pages)
> -Final Crisis Omnibus (1512 pages)
> -Batman: The Arkham Saga Omnibus (1648 pages)
> -JSA Omnibus Vol 2 (1408 pages)
> -He-Man and the Masters of the Universe Omnibus (1496 pages)
> -Ex Machina Omnibus (1440 pages)
> -Teen Titans by Geoff Johns Omnibus (1426 pages)
> ...


The *Blackest Night Omnibus* has them all beat at 1664 which, to my knowledge, is the largest single-volume page count for a book released by any comic publisher to date.

----------


## T.D.

> The *Blackest Night Omnibus* has them all beat at 1664 which, to my knowledge, is the largest single-volume page count for a book released by any comic publisher to date.


Actually I guess this tops it...

USM_Ultibus1.jpg

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## The Lucky One

> WTH is that?
> Is that a mock-up, custom bind or something?


It’s a joke someone put together for the Omnibus Collectors Facebook page.

----------


## Dr Hank

Definitely in for JLA Morrison omni, don't have to track down the HC books now. The deluxe HCs of Sandman are slightly enticing, I've never read a Sandman comic before but this might be a good way to sample it.

----------


## VanWinkle

> The *Blackest Night Omnibus* has them all beat at 1664 which, to my knowledge, is the largest single-volume page count for a book released by any comic publisher to date.


Yeah, I remembered that about 15 minutes after posting that, and didn't bother going back to edit it.

----------


## Lirica

> Deadman Omnibus
> http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779504883
> 
> And most importantly, JLA by Morrison Omnibus! 
> http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779504999
> 
> There was also a new Infinite Crisis omni in there (same contents, different cover) 
> 
> Between that, WW by Gail, and Zero Hour, I'm going to have to make huge additions to my most wanted list


Oh man, that's a lot of pages, but I've been holding off getting JLA because I prefer hardcover to paperback. I definitely want this. 

Can I hope for Final Night get something for its 25th in 2021? I'm on a roll for things from my wishlist.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Oh man, that's a lot of pages, but I've been holding off getting JLA because I prefer hardcover to paperback. I definitely want this. 
> 
> Can I hope for Final Night get something for its 25th in 2021? I'm on a roll for things from my wishlist.


I think Final Night is probably on the short list for next big event to get collected - Zero Hour, Final Crisis, Blackest Night, and 1,000,000 are all comparable types of collections and have come out recently.  My number one is Armageddon 2001 (in my fantasy, they also have Dan Jurgens re-draw the last issue with the original ending), but Final Night would have to be on DC's shortlist right behind Metal and Flashpoint . . .

----------


## Nick Miller

Hmmm m

So lets say JLA has 1440 story pages, approximately 65 issues at 22 pages per issue.

Holy smokes, this might have everything Morrison JLA ever.

The deluxe editions do not have the Quitely story. 

Retailers are more likely to order a 800 page book for 75 bucks . I mean i can sell. 75 dollar book as a gift much easier than a damn 150 dollar book, thats hard to read on top of that steep price.

And if that sells, they’ll order vol 2.

Its just real dumn if DC to do 1500 page books.

----------


## SJNeal

> so for those of us who don't really want an omnibus that is 2' tall...  did the Deluxe OHCs have everything in them (i.e. all issues including any fill-in issues) or was it only Morrison penned stuff?  Or were there any fill-ins?
> Also, not knowing for sure - are the OHCs hard to find?  I see the 'deluxe' trades available...
> 
> thanks!


The hardcover Deluxe Editions are only Morrison written issues - fill ins are skipped.  The 9 volume trade set contains every issue of the series, plus Secret Files and a few other related items.  However, Morrison & MCGuiness' 3 issue _JLA Classified_ arc is not included.  Overall, I'd recommend the trades as they're more complete.

----------


## T.D.

> Hmmm m
> 
> So lets say JLA has 1440 story pages, approximately 65 issues at 22 pages per issue.
> 
> Holy smokes, this might have everything Morrison JLA ever.
> 
> The deluxe editions do not have the Quitely story. 
> 
> Retailers are more likely to order a 800 page book for 75 bucks . I mean i can sell. 75 dollar book as a gift much easier than a damn 150 dollar book, thats hard to read on top of that steep price.
> ...


The fact that they keep printing (and reprinting) them suggests otherwise.

----------


## bob.schoonover

Finally:
http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779502711
Batman by Morrison v3 showed up.  Was expecting it for June, but I can wait until August, I suppose.

----------


## Johnatellodi

> Hmmm m
> 
> So lets say JLA has 1440 story pages, approximately 65 issues at 22 pages per issue.
> 
> Holy smokes, this might have everything Morrison JLA ever.
> 
> The deluxe editions do not have the Quitely story. 
> 
> Retailers are more likely to order a 800 page book for 75 bucks . I mean i can sell. 75 dollar book as a gift much easier than a damn 150 dollar book, thats hard to read on top of that steep price.
> ...


I agree. As a buyer, I just can't do these lumbering books anymore. I love Absolute Editions and Omnibi(?) that don't exceed 500-600 pages, but beyond that, I'm out. It killed me, but I sold off my Morrison X-Men omnibus the other day, because as much as I adore that run, I do not adore that massive, unweildy chunk of paper.

----------


## Lirica

> I think Final Night is probably on the short list for next big event to get collected - Zero Hour, Final Crisis, Blackest Night, and 1,000,000 are all comparable types of collections and have come out recently.  My number one is Armageddon 2001 (in my fantasy, they also have Dan Jurgens re-draw the last issue with the original ending), but Final Night would have to be on DC's shortlist right behind Metal and Flashpoint . . .


I hope so, but I'm still skeptical. The events you've mentioned seem much more well-known to me and Final Night feels kind of small in comparison. Crossing my fingers, though.

Armageddon 2001, isn't that associated with Zero Hour? I thought I saw it on a solicit once involvng ZH, but I could be confusing it with something else.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

DC's Oversized Collected Editions sales figures for October 2019:

100.	Absolute Batman Arkham Asylum (30th Anniversary Edition) - 964
117.	Batman by Scott Snyder & Greg Capullo Omnibus Vol. 1 - 869
161.	Crisis On Infinite Earths Companion Deluxe Vol. 3 OHC - 645
182.	Zero Hour: Crisis in Time 25th Anniversary Omnibus - 569
267.	Lucifer Omnibus Vol. 1 - 416
356.	Harley Quinn By Amanda Conner & Jimmy Palmiotti Omnibus Vol. 3 - 327

----------


## bob.schoonover

> I hope so, but I'm still skeptical. The events you've mentioned seem much more well-known to me and Final Night feels kind of small in comparison. Crossing my fingers, though.
> 
> Armageddon 2001, isn't that associated with Zero Hour? I thought I saw it on a solicit once involvng ZH, but I could be confusing it with something else.


The villain of 2001 was an integral part of Zero Hour (Armageddon came first).  

I think Final Crisis and 1M are similarly popular - maybe with a slight edge to 1M because Morrison is more bankable than Karl Kessel.  But more importantly, if these 1000+ page event omnibii are good sellers for DC, there are only so many options besides reprinting Infinite Crisis again.  Metal and Flashpoint are obvious candidates.  Then there's a huge drop down to . . . what's next?  Convergence in two omnibii?  One of the annual events (Legends of the Dead Earth, Bloodlines)? Day of Judgement? I think Final Night is a very good candidate for third place.  

Events already in omni form (I'm skipping single-character events like No Man's Land):
Crisis on Infinite Earths (technically a series of deluxe editions, but it's way too much content for an omnibus, so I'm counting it)
War of the Gods
Zero Hour
1,000,000
Infinite Crisis 
Final Crisis 
Blackest Night
Future's End: 5 Years Later
Darkseid War

-Weekly Series
52
Brightest Day
Batman Eternal
(Missing Trinity, Countdown, Future's End, Batman and Robin Eternal)

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Captain Craig

I also feel the Snyder/Capullo Batman number is low. 
People budgeting differently for Holidays maybe? Folks upset at DCs rapid cancellations so buying other things?

----------


## FluffySheep

> You'd figure the Snyder/Capullo Batman omni would be in the 4 figures, no?


Could be because we've already had a good chunk of it in loads of other formats. I thought the Lucifer omni might have done a bit better.

----------


## Adset

I would absolutely buy a Final Night omni. Mid/late 90s DC is my jam.

----------


## Johnatellodi

> Could be because we've already had a good chunk of it in loads of other formats. I thought the Lucifer omni might have done a bit better.


That makes the most sense to me. I suppose it's too much to hope that word on the binding made a dent in the sales.

----------


## Johnatellodi

Can anyone convince me that the "Batman & Robin" Patrick Gleason omnibus_ isn't_ too big? 

Not likely, because I just sold off my beloved New X-Men, due to size, and it's even smaller  :Frown:  But damn do I want to own this run in deluxe hardcover. I've only read the first arc but it was brilliant.

----------


## charliehustle415

> Could be because we've already had a good chunk of it in loads of other formats. I thought the Lucifer omni might have done a bit better.


I think Snyder fans may have picked up those awesome box sets.

----------


## Johnatellodi

Absolute Swamp Thing is easily the best book I’ve ever owned.

Not saying it’s my favorite comic series, though it’s up there, but the book itself is just gorgeous. The book has to be held and seen in person to be truly appreciated.

It’s a shame about the production issues, but I commend the design team.

----------


## SJNeal

> Absolute Swamp Thing is easily the best book I’ve ever owned.
> 
> Not saying it’s my favorite comic series, though it’s up there, but the book itself is just gorgeous. The book has to be held and seen in person to be truly appreciated.
> 
> It’s a shame about the production issues, but I commend the design team.


Wait... what production issues?   :Confused: 

My copy should arrive tomorrow, and I don't need any surprises!

----------


## Johnatellodi

> Wait... what production issues?  
> 
> My copy should arrive tomorrow, and I don't need any surprises!


Do a YouTube search and youll see recent reviews discussing the issue. Many copies appear to be fine, but apparently there are some binding issues out there.

----------


## Citizen Kane

> That makes the most sense to me. I suppose it's too much to hope that word on the binding made a dent in the sales.


I wouldn't be surprised if that was a factor; it was the reason I didn't purchase the omnibus. I also just don't care for Batman: Zero Year

----------


## Brian

> I wouldn't be surprised if that was a factor; it was the reason I didn't purchase the omnibus. I also just don't care for Batman: Zero Year


The binding wouldn't have been a factor in this case. Sale figures are based on what Diamond sends to retailers, not what readers buy, and the binding issues wouldn't have become known until after the books were sent to retailers. It might have affected re-orders, but that won't be a factor for these figures. The book shipped in the last week of the month, so any re-orders will only show up in November's numbers.

----------


## Rimmer

> I also feel the Snyder/Capullo Batman number is low. 
> People budgeting differently for Holidays maybe? Folks upset at DCs rapid cancellations so buying other things?


I think there's a stock issue.  IST ran out of copies right away and they still don't have any on their site.  Perhaps Diamond shorted the print, or there were issues, etc...  I bought it, I'm loving it, and it was #1 with a bullet on IST's site until it dissappeared.  I'm sure there are other factors than "people don't want it" on this specific book.  Just my two cents.

----------


## Citizen Kane

Not sure if this has been reported already, but Indigo has a 3rd printing for the Infinite Crisis Omnibus slated for a June, 2020 release. They're already accepting pre-orders. 

Link: Indigo

----------


## Kuwagaton

Has anyone else seen that the upcoming Englehart Batman collection is pushed way out on Amazon? I dunno how to feel about that. Same for some other stuff I remembered being earlier, like the new Byrne Superman collection.

----------


## j0nnyboy

Does the Batman & Robin By Tomasi And Gleason Omnibus new printing have glued binding again? And is it worth picking up in anyone's opinion? I never read it.

Edit: Grant Morrison's upcoming JLA omnibus - 1520 pages!!!

----------


## bob fett

> Does the Batman & Robin By Tomasi And Gleason Omnibus new printing have glued binding again? And is it worth picking up in anyone's opinion? I never read it.
> 
> Edit: Grant Morrison's upcoming JLA omnibus - 1520 pages!!!


I'm not sure of the new binding,but I thought B&R by Tomasi was one of the best things to come out of the New52.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

> Has anyone else seen that the upcoming Englehart Batman collection is pushed way out on Amazon? I dunno how to feel about that. Same for some other stuff I remembered being earlier, like the new Byrne Superman collection.


If I have the Marshall Rogers hardcover, will I have most of the Englehart Batman run?


Also, my Absolute Final Crisis Hardcover has pages separating from the cover. I think the binding is glued with some sewing. Where do people get these books repaired?

----------


## Kuwagaton

Yeah if you have one it's a little tough to see getting the other due to the core of the material, although most of the exclusives are neat. Even if the Marshall Rogers wasn't crazy expensive right now though, I'd choose the Englehart collection as some of the other stories are reprinted with the Len Wein and Archie Goodwin collections, and maybe other places.


Rogers:
DETECTIVE COMICS #468, *471-476*, 477-479, and 481, DC SPECIAL SERIES #15, SECRET ORIGINS #6, BATMAN: LEGENDS OF THE DARK KNIGHT #132-136 and *BATMAN: DARK DETECTIVE #1-6*

Englehart: 
 Detective Comics #439, #469, 470, *471-476*; Batman #311; Legends of the Dark Knight #109-111; Batman Chronicles #19; Legends of the DC Universe #26-27; and *Dark Detective #1-6*

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

> Yeah if you have one it's a little tough to see getting the other due to the core of the material, although most of the exclusives are neat. Even if the Marshall Rogers wasn't crazy expensive right now though, I'd choose the Englehart collection as some of the other stories are reprinted with the Len Wein and Archie Goodwin collections, and maybe other places.
> 
> 
> Rogers:
> DETECTIVE COMICS #468, *471-476*, 477-479, and 481, DC SPECIAL SERIES #15, SECRET ORIGINS #6, BATMAN: LEGENDS OF THE DARK KNIGHT #132-136 and *BATMAN: DARK DETECTIVE #1-6*
> 
> Englehart: 
>  Detective Comics #439, #469, 470, *471-476*; Batman #311; Legends of the Dark Knight #109-111; Batman Chronicles #19; Legends of the DC Universe #26-27; and *Dark Detective #1-6*


I have such a Frankenstein collection of Batman comics because of the number of creator centered books. I have the Len Wein Book, the Goodwin book, 3 Aparo Books, and the Marshall Rogers book. I am now wishing they just did a Bronze Age Batman/Detective Omni to get the whole thing in sequence.

I wish I had a Cary Bates/Maggin Superman book to add to the mess!

----------


## titansupes

> I have such a Frankenstein collection of Batman comics because of the number of creator centered books. I have the Len Wein Book, the Goodwin book, 3 Aparo Books, and the Marshall Rogers book. I am now wishing they just did a Bronze Age Batman/Detective Omni to get the whole thing in sequence.
> 
> *I wish I had a Cary Bates/Maggin Superman book to add to the mess!*


Oh man, me too.

----------


## T.D.

> Does the Batman & Robin By Tomasi And Gleason Omnibus new printing have glued binding again? And is it worth picking up in anyone's opinion? I never read it.
> 
> Edit: Grant Morrison's upcoming JLA omnibus - 1520 pages!!!


I think many people mistake what "glued binding" and "sewn binding" actually means. All bindings use some glue, hence the confusion; the difference is whether the signatures are sewn together first before being glued to a ribbon, or if every individual page is glued together directly onto the spine.

As far as I'm aware, I don't think Marvel or DC have released a glued-binding Omnibus in over 10 years. Just because a binding is sewn though, doesn't mean it won't be too tight and flat with gutter loss (like the Snyder/Capullo Batman Omnibus), or have poor quality glue that separates the signatures from the ribbon (like the Absolute Swamp Thing or Miles Morales Ultimate Spider-Man Omnibus).

Glued bindings are still common with TPB's and smaller hardcovers, but it's not an issue you really need to worry about when buying an Omnibus or up-scale deluxe/library/Absolute.

I still see comic review channels on YouTube and such confusing these terms, which is why I think so much misinformation gets spread.

The Batman and Robin Omni does have binding that's tighter than is generally preferred, meaning it won't lay flat very well and needs some work to open the "eye" to reduce gutter loss. But it's still a sewn binding, meaning it will last longer and you are far less likely to ever have any issues with pages/signatures falling out so long as you take care of it.

----------


## ER Prest

Have we actually gotten confirmation of the contents of the JLA omnibus? Is it just Morrison's material? Or will it include JLA CLassified 1-3, Waid's 18-22, Millar's 27, Grayson/Waid's 32-33, DeMatteis's 35, issue 42 and beyond? Others?

It might just be me, but I can't seem to find contents yet

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Have we actually gotten confirmation of the contents of the JLA omnibus? Is it just Morrison's material? Or will it include JLA CLassified 1-3, Waid's 18-22, Millar's 27, Grayson/Waid's 32-33, DeMatteis's 35, issue 42 and beyond? Others?
> 
> It might just be me, but I can't seem to find contents yet


No contents listed yet - it'll probably be a bit fluid for awhile.  It'll be 9 months until it's released . . .

----------


## Adset

Give me all of that, plus the related Morrison stuff (Secret Files, Prometheus New Years Evil, Classified, the core DC One Million mini) and Waid’s Tower of Babel and then make it a two volume set and I’ll pay whatever DC asks for.

----------


## j0nnyboy

> Give me all of that, plus the related Morrison stuff (Secret Files, Prometheus New Years Evil, Classified, the core DC One Million mini) and Waid’s Tower of Babel and then make it a two volume set and I’ll pay whatever DC asks for.


How likely is it that they'd add Tower of Babel? Would be sweet!

----------


## bob.schoonover

> How likely is it that they'd add Tower of Babel? Would be sweet!


The fourth JLA tpb included Morrison's conclusion as well as Tower of Babel - I think people are just assuming they'll concatenate either the recent HC or tpb collections of JLA for the omni.

----------


## Balakin

I got a sweet deal on the deluxes early last year so I'm good with that. Also I did not care for anything jla not written by Morrison. Not Waid nor Kelly. Tower of Babel was okay but after Morrison everything just felt generic.

----------


## Nick Miller

Wow so books in July and August are already appearing on Amazon

Byrne Superman HC for 50 bucks.

----------


## Avengers1986

> Wow so books in July and August are already appearing on Amazon
> 
> Byrne Superman HC for 50 bucks.


Placed an order for that, 35 bucks for what should be an omnibus is a great deal even with the risk of amazon packing and shipping.

----------


## T.D.

> Placed an order for that, 35 bucks for what should be an omnibus is a great deal even with the risk of amazon packing and shipping.


To be clear, the reason the price dropped is because it got downgraded from an oversized Omnibus to a standard-sized hardcover with less content.

----------


## titansupes

> To be clear, the reason the price dropped is because it got downgraded from an oversized Omnibus to a standard-sized hardcover with less content.


Wait, what?! Why the hell would they...?

----------


## Dick Grayson

> To be clear, the reason the price dropped is because it got downgraded from an oversized Omnibus to a standard-sized hardcover with less content.


What exactly are you basing this assumption on? The contents listed are an omnibus's worth. Seems more likely they just put the wrong price. Given DC often can't even list the correct info on a book after it's printed and released, something that isn't even solicited yet is ripe for that kind of mistake and something DC/Amazon/Etc tend to do often (listing a hardcover as a paperback, a deluxe as standard sized, etc. etc.) As I recall, this happened with the Silver Age Supergirl omni, among others. 

Heck, their pre-solicitation text literally says the word "omnibus" (twice!): http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779504913

I'm going with incorrect price point or a great deal rather than any downgrade in format.

----------


## Balakin

> What exactly are you basing this assumption on? The contents listed are an omnibus's worth. Seems more likely they just put the wrong price. Given DC often can't even list the correct info on a book after it's printed and released, something that isn't even solicited yet is ripe for that kind of mistake and something DC/Amazon/Etc tend to do often (listing a hardcover as a paperback, a deluxe as standard sized, etc. etc.) As I recall, this happened with the Silver Age Supergirl omni, among others. 
> 
> Heck, their pre-solicitation text literally says the word "omnibus" (twice!): http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779504913
> 
> I'm going with incorrect price point or a great deal rather than any downgrade in format.


Hank Kanalz, head of DC publishing, replied to a tweet that suggests it's a standard hc (pic from the Omnibus collector's FB group)

----------


## bob.schoonover

Summer Catalog is starting to go up - it's not fully loaded, but this will be the link eventually

https://www.edelweiss.plus/#catalogID=4417841

----------


## shaboo

> What exactly are you basing this assumption on? The contents listed are an omnibus's worth.


The contents, yes, but not the price AND the page count of 480.

----------


## Brian

> Summer Catalog is starting to go up - it's not fully loaded, but this will be the link eventually
> 
> https://www.edelweiss.plus/#catalogID=4417841


I can't seem to open any catalogue on the Edelweiss site, and I've tried multiple browsers, devices, and networks. Is it just me?

----------


## bob.schoonover

> I can't seem to open any catalogue on the Edelweiss site, and I've tried multiple browsers, devices, and networks. Is it just me?


Nah, it's not working for me, either. I jumped the gun a bit apparently

----------


## Dick Grayson

> Hank Kanalz, head of DC publishing, replied to a tweet that suggests it's a standard hc (pic from the Omnibus collector's FB group)


Thanks for a source, Balakin. I just wanted to make sure it wasn’t somebody taking a possible Amazon mistake and assuming there was more to it. But that message does indeed suggest a downgrade, which is disappointing for everyone who has been waiting for an omni of this material. Maybe this is DC’s new strategy - publishing the material in standard trim and letting the fans find all the mistakes/printing errors/omissions so that if/when they want to put out an omni, the omni is more complete/correct AND they can get these same folks to buy the material twice! (I’m only half kidding...)

----------


## Brian

> Nah, it's not working for me, either. I jumped the gun a bit apparently


It's great to have the link all the same. Thanks!

----------


## SJNeal

> Thanks for a source, Balakin. I just wanted to make sure it wasn’t somebody taking a possible Amazon mistake and assuming there was more to it. But that message does indeed suggest a downgrade, which is disappointing for everyone who has been waiting for an omni of this material. Maybe this is DC’s new strategy - publishing the material in standard trim and letting the fans find all the mistakes/printing errors/omissions so that if/when they want to put out an omni, the omni is more complete/correct AND they can get these same folks to buy the material twice! (*I’m only half kidding...*)


Why only half?  We've seen no evidence to the contrary.  

We already have poorly collected trades of Byrne's run; I'm rrreeeaallllyyy hoping they improve the mapping on these hardcovers.  But since there's no way of knowing what the hell they intend to do until the final product is physically in our hands, I'm going to skip pre-ordering this until I know for sure it just isn't the trades re-cut, with a jacked up price.  Of course not pre-ordering can almost guarantee the line gets orphaned at 1 or 2 volumes, so there's also that to worry about... lol 

F*cking DC... <inserts eyerolls>

----------


## Dick Grayson

> Why only half?  We've seen no evidence to the contrary.  
> 
> We already have poorly collected trades of Byrne's run; I'm rrreeeaallllyyy hoping they improve the mapping on these hardcovers.  But since there's no way of knowing what the hell they intend to do until the final product is physically in our hands, I'm going to skip pre-ordering this until I know for sure it just isn't the trades re-cut, with a jacked up price.  Of course not pre-ordering can almost guarantee the line gets orphaned at 1 or 2 volumes, so there's also that to worry about... lol 
> 
> F*cking DC... <inserts eyerolls>


I would not be surprised if they ultimately ended up justifying not making omnis (which everyone wants) because of low pre-orders for the standard-sized HCs (which nobody wants.) Stuff like this is why I’ve still yet to regret getting a big iPad Pro and going digital!

----------


## Dr Hank

Wow that's some serious rain on the parade right there. There's no way in hell I'm buying those if they're standard trim HCs. Very disappointing, I can't imagine what they're thinking by doing that.

----------


## Judge Dredd

DC collectecting department seems to just continue be a big old mess. They really need to have a meeting and figure out the plan moving forward and get back on track as of now I got no faith in any collection they solicit coming unless it is a trade collecting a current run.

----------


## ShooCat

> To be clear, the reason the price dropped is because it got downgraded from an oversized Omnibus to a standard-sized hardcover with less content.





> Wait, what?! Why the hell would they...?


Because DC.

----------


## ShooCat

Did we know about this?

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

A very sad day indeed for Omnibus and Superman fans. I was one of those who preordered (and paid upfront) the Omni through comic store/direct market channels  :Frown:

----------


## Balakin

Marvel: contacts Omar who is a dedicated collector and has a huge network of people around him, to research what books have demand and reprints some highly requested gems and puts out more new material

DC: FINALLY puts out Swampy in ohc format but screws up the binding and completely recolors it without warning, puts the Byrne Superman in a standard hc, still continues to have binding issues with their omnibuses after like a decade of some of their books having better bindings ....and maybe does the icebucket challenge just to prove how out of touch they are?

----------


## Pete Wisdom

> A very sad day indeed for Omnibus and Superman fans. I was one of those who preordered (and paid upfront) the Omni through comic store/direct market channels


You (and anyone else who did that) should keep up with Diamond updates. If it is true and there's standard HC coming instead of omnibus, they should officially cancel the omni/update its price and description, but with those geniuses you never know and you may end up with a HC you don't want to pay for. It might even be less risky to just cancel the order yourself if it's not too late.

----------


## titansupes

> Because DC.


It's just such an objectively bad change. I can't think of any reason they'd apparently start down the path of something fans have been craving for years and years, then changing it to something so much worse. It's flabbergasting. 




> Marvel: contacts Omar who is a dedicated collector and has a huge network of people around him, to research what books have demand and reprints some highly requested gems and puts out more new material
> 
> DC: FINALLY puts out Swampy in ohc format but screws up the binding and completely recolors it without warning, puts the Byrne Superman in a standard hc, still continues to have binding issues with their omnibuses after like a decade of some of their books having better bindings ....and maybe does the icebucket challenge just to prove how out of touch they are?


Are there any DC equivalents on boards/social media we can politely bring this up to? The guy in the screencap a few posts up?

----------


## Brian

If DC is wondering why their collected edition sales are down, they would do no better than see what people are saying in threads like this.

It's only a few days before comic shops' deadline for final initial orders on the Byrne Omnibus and people here don't know for certain if it's still going to be released or if DC are changing the content and format. Why would anyone pre-order something that might never end up happening? And this is by no means the first time that books have changed format or content before being released, if they get released at all.

DC need to get their act together. This constant chopping and changing is only harming them, and I really can't understand why they don't see this.

----------


## Balakin

> It's just such an objectively bad change. I can't think of any reason they'd apparently start down the path of something fans have been craving for years and years, then changing it to something so much worse. It's flabbergasting. 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any DC equivalents on boards/social media we can politely bring this up to? The guy in the screencap a few posts up?


I don't really know. Someone from Marvel was present on the MMW forums before and now they've approached Omar but haven't heard anything about DC, at all. Although I don't pay as much attention as I used to anymore.

----------


## Graphic Autist

So, I've been looking forward to getting the new printing of Superman: The Golden Age Omnibus Volume 1 and found out they redesigned the dust jacket so it won't match the other 5 volumes I have of this collection. Doing further research, I found that any forthcoming Golden/Silver Omnis are doing what they've been doing with the recent Bronze Omnis - totally different look from prior volumes. This will really mess up my bookshelf...I like all volumes in a series to be consistent.

----------


## cmcok68

> Marvel: contacts Omar who is a dedicated collector and has a huge network of people around him, to research what books have demand and reprints some highly requested gems and puts out more new material
> 
> DC: FINALLY puts out Swampy in ohc format but screws up the binding and *completely recolors it without warning*, puts the Byrne Superman in a standard hc, still continues to have binding issues with their omnibuses after like a decade of some of their books having better bindings ....and maybe does the icebucket challenge just to prove how out of touch they are?


I mean, the books pre-release blurbs always stated it as recolored.

----------


## Balakin

> I mean, the books pre-release blurbs always stated it as recolored.


That's fair I wasn't paying attention I was just going by people's reactions.
Did they release any samples tho?

----------


## Rimmer

> So, I've been looking forward to getting the new printing of Superman: The Golden Age Omnibus Volume 1 and found out they redesigned the dust jacket so it won't match the other 5 volumes I have of this collection. Doing further research, I found that any forthcoming Golden/Silver Omnis are doing what they've been doing with the recent Bronze Omnis - totally different look from prior volumes. This will really mess up my bookshelf...I like all volumes in a series to be consistent.


Change for change's sake is just silly.  Especially when your target demographic are pretty much OCD (let's face it, we all are to a certain extent!)
I'd like to hear the official reason why they chenged the DJ's on all these books.  I thought the old layout was great - Light gold for GA, silver for SA, and dark gold/bronze for BA.  Made perfect sense.

Now, you can always have custom dust jackets made for your new books to match the old if it REALLY bothers you, but then you're adding like another $30 (I think??) to the overall cost of the book. 
It's just silly.

----------


## cmcok68

> That's fair I wasn't paying attention I was just going by people's reactions.
> Did they release any samples tho?


I think samples only popped up on amazon a week or two before release.

----------


## Balakin

More sad news for you guys

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

Does anyone have any thoughts about the Injustice Series. Does the new Omnibus collect the entire story? Is it a good read? I mean, Red Son Superman good?

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

> Marvel: contacts Omar who is a dedicated collector and has a huge network of people around him, to research what books have demand and reprints some highly requested gems and puts out more new material
> 
> DC: FINALLY puts out Swampy in ohc format but screws up the binding and completely recolors it without warning, puts the Byrne Superman in a standard hc, still continues to have binding issues with their omnibuses after like a decade of some of their books having better bindings ....and maybe does the icebucket challenge just to prove how out of touch they are?


How do people fix their Omnibus and Absolute editions binding. My Final Crisis is loosing "signatures.". I have looked on line, it seems to be glue and a paint brush.

Any tips?

----------


## Teecee

> How do people fix their Omnibus and Absolute editions binding. My Final Crisis is loosing "signatures.". I have looked on line, it seems to be glue and a paint brush.
> 
> Any tips?


My absolute swamp thing had a bad binding. I was able to fix it using bookbinding glue (3) and one of my kid's paintbrushes. Just apply the glue in the gap for as far as you can and store it spine-down for a few hours. Mine's as good as new!

----------


## Rimmer

> Does anyone have any thoughts about the Injustice Series. Does the new Omnibus collect the entire story? Is it a good read? I mean, Red Son Superman good?


I've read it all, and I really liked it.  Tom Taylor is a great writer.
Every 'year' is different.  Overall storyarc continues, but one year is about magic, another is about X, another is about Y.  there were 6 'years' or seasons.  The new omnibus is the 1st three years.
So there will be another omni for the last 3.  This will be one huge book as well, so keep that in mind; almost Green Lantern/JSA omnibus level big.  Like 1100 pages or so.

Perhaps go to your local library and see if they have a TPB of the first season and pick that up, see if you like it before you drop $62+ on the omni?  I'm a big supporter of libraries, and my local system has a TON of trades and even a few omnis - it's my go to in order to try out new series, or to catch up on older ones.  ;-)

----------


## Judge Dredd

From bleedingcool article another book bites the dust. 

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2019/12...irens-omnibus/

"I’m going to have to guess that they have other plans for the material in this planned omnibus. Something that would tie in further with the Birds Of Prey And The Fantabulous Emancipation Of One Harley Quinn movie coming to a cinema near you in 2020. But for now, DC Comics has let retailers know that they are cancelling the Harley Quinn And The Gotham City Sirens Omnibus New Edition which would have collected Gotham City Sirens #1-26 and Catwoman #83 in February, with no plans to resolicit it."

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

> My absolute swamp thing had a bad binding. I was able to fix it using bookbinding glue (€3) and one of my kid's paintbrushes. Just apply the glue in the gap for as far as you can and store it spine-down for a few hours. Mine's as good as new!


Wow! I am excited to try as Final Crisis was the first oversized book I ever bought and it is now coming apart. I hope my Swamp Thing is in good shape!

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

> I've read it all, and I really liked it.  Tom Taylor is a great writer.
> Every 'year' is different.  Overall storyarc continues, but one year is about magic, another is about X, another is about Y.  there were 6 'years' or seasons.  The new omnibus is the 1st three years.
> So there will be another omni for the last 3.  This will be one huge book as well, so keep that in mind; almost Green Lantern/JSA omnibus level big.  Like 1100 pages or so.
> 
> Perhaps go to your local library and see if they have a TPB of the first season and pick that up, see if you like it before you drop $62+ on the omni?  I'm a big supporter of libraries, and my local system has a TON of trades and even a few omnis - it's my go to in order to try out new series, or to catch up on older ones.  ;-)


I appreciate the tip. i may just look at the trades first. On the Superman page, Injustice gets mixed reviews for being another evil Superman story.

----------


## knapp40

> More sad news for you guys


I'm very disappointed in all of the recent cancellations and "down grading" items that were an omni and now a OHC or deluxe, or in some cases standard. This simply signals that DC does NOT have confidence in the product that it's putting out. Which makes me lose confidence in them and leads me to question why I continue to give them my money and support by purchasing their books they put out only to have them cancel them later on. It's disheartening to fans and collectors, it's not fair to retailers and it's unprofessional of DC. Why solicit something if you're only going to cancel it later?
Man of Steel Omnibus and Starman are a perfect example of this. MoS is probably the most wanted Omnibus out there for DC right now and they mess around with the format of it which leads to speculation and drives down people's anticipation / confidence in DC to publish the book. Which is both disappointing and demoralizing to consumers and retailers alike. Not to mention what it does to DC's credibility.
DC - You have a definite credibility issue going on with yourselves, and it's leading me to questions whether or not I want to continue to support and read your material your publishing.
Follow through, produce, or don't solicit. But figure it out soon, because I'm running out of patience waiting for you to figure it out.

----------


## Adset

> More sad news for you guys



noooooooooooooo

----------


## Dick Grayson

One day, after DC publishing is gone, the truth will start to filter out. We’ll see our first photos of the legendary rotating dartboard that was used to make over 80% of all decisions about archival collected editions. We’ll get the true stories about members of upper management getting blitzed, stumbling down to Collected Editions, declaring that they’re going to stop screwing around and publish what the fans really want, then a couple of months later be confronted with their decrees and backpedal furiously to get yet another edition of Starman cancelled to make room for another printing of Watchmen. Memos with instructions like “we can save $0.00000001 per book if we make the binding on our omnis 35% worse, so let’s do so” and “use the cheap glue, who cares if the book falls apart?” will become public. And finally, cellphone footage of the magical room full of monkeys responsible for quality control/content checking of the books/writing the contents of books for solicitations will be posted to YouTube, all finally raising the curtain on the previously baffling methods employed by DC in their Collected Editions department.

----------


## Dr Hank

Yeah I've been pretty high on DC the last year or so cause they actually keep their books in print, as opposed to Marvel who just let everything go OOP and that's it until they _maybe_ do a reprint. I gave up on trying to collect X-Men in omnibus - missed a lot of the good ones so now I'm just selling off what I do have. 

I've been putting that money towards DC, but if they keep cancelling things I'd buy then that money is going somewhere else again. Like someone already said above - for such a niche market this is, especially in the digital age, you'd think these companies would bend over backwards to get material out that the customer wants, or just get out of the game completely.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> One day, after DC publishing is gone, the truth will start to filter out. Well see our first photos of the legendary rotating dartboard that was used to make over 80% of all decisions about archival collected editions. Well get the true stories about members of upper management getting blitzed, stumbling down to Collected Editions, declaring that theyre going to stop screwing around and publish what the fans really want, then a couple of months later be confronted with their decrees and backpedal furiously to get yet another edition of Starman cancelled to make room for another printing of Watchmen. Memos with instructions like we can save $0.00000001 per book if we make the binding on our omnis 35% worse, so lets do so and use the cheap glue, who cares if the book falls apart? will become public. And finally, cellphone footage of the magical room full of monkeys responsible for quality control/content checking of the books/writing the contents of books for solicitations will be posted to YouTube, all finally raising the curtain on the previously baffling methods employed by DC in their Collected Editions department.

----------


## ShooCat



----------


## ShooCat

> So, I've been looking forward to getting the new printing of Superman: The Golden Age Omnibus Volume 1 and found out they redesigned the dust jacket so it won't match the other 5 volumes I have of this collection. Doing further research, I found that any forthcoming Golden/Silver Omnis are doing what they've been doing with the recent Bronze Omnis - totally different look from prior volumes. This will really mess up my bookshelf...I like all volumes in a series to be consistent.


Wait, what? They changed the dust jacket design? NOW? Not even they can be that obtuse, can they?

OK, rhetorical question. It's DC. Gah, I can't believe it!

----------


## Brian

Based on the information published by comichron.com and ICV2.com, I thought it would be interesting to look at Novembers sales from a macro level, instead of the estimated sales on specific books.

*Unit sales*
DC took the top spot in unit sales, with the DCeased HC. They had one other entry in the Top 10; the Superman Year One HC, which ranked at #5.

Their two books in the Top 10 had combined sales estimated of 8,061 copies. Combined estimated sales for all Top 10 books was 34,490.

In the Top 500 best-selling titles, DC was the market leader with 29% of all unit sales. In terms of numbers, thats an estimated 87,431 books. In comparison, Marvel's estimated sales in the Top 500 was 63,497 units. It seems that while DC didnt do gangbusters at the top of the chart, they picked up business lower down. 

I should just mention that there were sales outside the Top 500, but the information isn't available to us. So it isn't an accurate picture of the entire trade/HC market, but it gives us a good idea.

*Dollar sales*
Considering revenue is what DC (presumably) bases their publishing decisions on, I thought it would be worthwhile to look at the available stats on dollar sales as well. 

DC took 7 of the Top 10 slots when it comes to what sales in terms of dollars. They were:
#2  Crisis on Infinite Earths Box set ($500 cover price)
#3  Absolute Swamp Thing by Alan Moore Volume 1 ($100 cover price)
#4  Dceased HC ($30 cover price)
#5  Doom Patrol Bronze Age Omnibus ($100 cover price)
#6  Superman Year One HC ($30 cover price)
#8  Batman by Snyder & Capullo Omnibus Vol 1 ($100 cover price)
#9  New Teen Titans Omnibus Vol 4 ($100 cover price)

Unfortunately, theres not a lot more we can look at in terms of dollar sales, because we only get the rankings, and not the actual sales values.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

Did anyone purchase the Superman Year One by Miller & Romita Jr HC? Am I right in understanding from several pages back that this is an oversized HC, slightly bigger than the Deluxes but smaller than the Absolutes? Does anyone have any pics to post and any thoughts?

----------


## Johnatellodi

Anyone have a favorite Absolute Edition? 

Mine is definitely Swamp Thing, both for the story and the production values. 
It used to be the Morrison Batman and Robin, but I really only love the Quitely issues. 

Court of Owls is also one of my favorites. I'm considering picking up Hush, despite not loving the narrative, and my runner ups would be Batman Inc and Watchmen.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Anyone have a favorite Absolute Edition? 
> 
> Mine is definitely Swamp Thing, both for the story and the production values. 
> It used to be the Morrison Batman and Robin, but I really only love the Quitely issues. 
> 
> Court of Owls is also one of my favorites. I'm considering picking up Hush, despite not loving the narrative, and my runner ups would be Batman Inc and Watchmen.


My "absolute" favourite is Absolute DC: The New Frontier by Darwyn Cooke. Great story and fantastic art and colours. Totally suited to the Absolute format. Runners-up are probably Absolute Batman: The Long Halloween and Absolute All Star Superman.

I only have eight Absolutes and will probably stick solely with those unless they bring out one with one of my favourite stories.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

DC's oversized collected editions estimated sales for November 2019:

5.	Superman: Year One by Frank Miller & John Romita Jr OHC - 3,302
18.	Absolute Swamp Thing by Alan Moore Vol. 1 - 2,105
43.	Batman: The 1989 Movie Adaptation Deluxe Edition OHC - 1,343
61.	The Flash: 80 Years of the Fastest Man Alive Deluxe OHC - 1,082
79.	The New Teen Titans Vol. 4 Omnibus - 924
82.	Doom Patrol: The Bronze Age Omnibus - 885
206.	Crisis On Infinite Earths HC Box Set - 451
222.	Absolute DC: The New Frontier 15th Anniversary Edition - 434
312.	Flashpoint Box Set - 318
349.	Superman/Batman 80 Years Slipcase Set OHC - 292
390.	Batman & Robin by Peter J. Tomasi and Patrick Gleason Omnibus (2nd Printing)  263

And those of you who were worried about last months sales for Batman by Snyder & Capullo Omnibus Vol. 1, don't, it shifted another 764 copies in November.

----------


## Brian

Courtesy of the folks over on the MMW Board, DC informed retailers about the following changes:

ABSOLUTE FABLES VOL. 1 HC (NOV190521) - This title is cancelled. This material will be solicited again in a different format. 

BATMAN: THE GOLDEN AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 8 HC (JUL190629) - This title will be resolicited. All current orders are cancelled. 

LEGION OF SUPER-HEROES: THE ROAD TO THE LEGION TP (NOV190555) - This title is cancelled. This material will be solicited again in a different format.

SUPERMAN: MAN OF STEEL OMNIBUS BY JOHN BYRNE VOL. 1 HC (NOV190561) - This title is cancelled. This material will be solicited again in a different format.

----------


## Captain Craig

> Courtesy of the folks over on the MMW Board, DC informed retailers about the following changes: 
> 
> BATMAN: THE GOLDEN AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 8 HC (JUL190629) - This title will be resolicited. All current orders are cancelled.


My concern is that DC is going to alter the dust jacket to that new horrible pattern the GA Superman vol.1 reprint had. Please don't do that DC. Keep the dust jackets the same through this first printing of the material.

----------


## Judge Dredd

Just cancel every book and figure this out then start to release books again once you have a plan in place as its just absurd as this point anything HC solicited cannot be trusted.

----------


## SJNeal

> Courtesy of the folks over on the MMW Board, DC informed retailers about the following changes:
> 
> ABSOLUTE FABLES VOL. 1 HC (NOV190521) - This title is cancelled. This material will be solicited again in a different format. 
> 
> BATMAN: THE GOLDEN AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 8 HC (JUL190629) - This title will be resolicited. All current orders are cancelled. 
> 
> LEGION OF SUPER-HEROES: THE ROAD TO THE LEGION TP (NOV190555) - This title is cancelled. This material will be solicited again in a different format.
> 
> SUPERMAN: MAN OF STEEL OMNIBUS BY JOHN BYRNE VOL. 1 HC (NOV190561) - This title is cancelled. This material will be solicited again in a different format.


I have a feeling_ Absolute Fables_ may become _Fables Omnibus_ (which is probably a better idea anyway).  The issues in the _Road to Legion_ trade will probably just get absorbed into the first_ LoSH by Bendis_ proper hc.

----------


## Hellboydce

Absolute New Frontier

----------


## ER Prest

> Did anyone purchase the Superman Year One by Miller & Romita Jr HC? Am I right in understanding from several pages back that this is an oversized HC, slightly bigger than the Deluxes but smaller than the Absolutes? Does anyone have any pics to post and any thoughts?


This is correct, as is Batman Damned. They're kinda funky sized to be honest? Like, as tall as a deluxe/omnibus, but wider. They're weird. I'll try to get pics up in a few days if someone doesn't before me

----------


## Brian

Apparently, this latest batch of cancellations and changes is because the collected editions department is "resetting the slate" and there might be a few more changes on the way.

https://twitter.com/Kanalz/status/1205224978074849280

----------


## Seeker

AT&T is resetting targets, most likely. Take no risks. Maximize revenues with minimal investment. 

All I can do is shrug and give my money to Marvel in place of the Omni's I had planned to buy from DC.

----------


## seusilva

> I have a feeling_ Absolute Fables_ may become _Fables Omnibus_ (which is probably a better idea anyway).  The issues in the _Road to Legion_ trade will probably just get absorbed into the first_ LoSH by Bendis_ proper hc.


Well, I sold my Fables HCs because of the Absolute, that's sad!! But yeah, an omnibus will make a lot more sense to a huge series like that. Anyway, I would love to see 1001 Nights of Snowfall absolute-sized.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> This is correct, as is Batman Damned. They're kinda funky sized to be honest? Like, as tall as a deluxe/omnibus, but wider. They're weird. I'll try to get pics up in a few days if someone doesn't before me


Many thanks for the reply ER Prest. I look forward to the pics.

----------


## slop101

What's up with this "binding" issue I'm reading about the Absolute Moore Swamp Thing?

Is it something I should've already noticed? Because I haven't noticed any problmes. What am I supposed to look for, what's the problem exactly? Or are people just bitching because they like to bitch?

----------


## The Whovian

Is anyone else disappointed in the paper quality of the Justice League DE?

----------


## SJNeal

> What's up with this "binding" issue I'm reading about the Absolute Moore Swamp Thing?
> 
> Is it something I should've already noticed? Because I haven't noticed any problmes. What am I supposed to look for, what's the problem exactly? Or are people just bitching because they like to bitch?


I went through my copy page by page, and haven't noticed any binding issues.  Thank god.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

No Omnibuses or deluxes in the DC March 2020 solicitations. A new trend?

Only two alternative OHCs:

*BATMAN: LAST KNIGHT ON EARTH OHC*
written by SCOTT SNYDER
art by GREG CAPULLO and JONATHAN GLAPION
cover by GREG CAPULLO
Twenty years in the future, Bruce Wayne wakes up in Arkham Asylum. Young. Sane. And...hes never been Batman. So begins this sprawling tale of the Dark Knight as he embarks on a quest through a devastated DC landscape, featuring a massive cast of familiar faces from the DC Universe. As he tries to piece together the mystery of his past, he must unravel the cause of this terrible future and track down the unspeakable force that destroyed the world as he knew it...From the powerhouse creative team of writer Scott Snyder and artist Greg Capullo, the team that reinvented Batman from the emotional depths of Batman: Court of Owls to the epic power of Dark Nights: Metal, DC presents what could be the last Batman story ever told...Collects Batman: Last Knight on Earth #1-3.
ON SALE 04.01.20
$29.99 US | 184 PAGES
APPROX 8.5 x 10.875
FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-9496-0
DC BLACK LABEL | AGES 17+

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*THE JOKER: 80 YEARS OF THE CLOWN PRINCE OF CRIME OHC*
stories and art by VARIOUS
new cover by JIM LEE and SCOTT WILLIAMS
DC celebrates the 80-year history of Batmans greatest foe, The Joker! This new hardcover includes The Jokers most memorable appearances, from his 1940 debut in the pages of Batman #1 (1940) to recent classics from top creators including Scott Snyder, Tony S. Daniel, Paul Dini, and more! Discover the stories that shaped the villain into one of pop cultures most indelible, twisted icons.
ON SALE 04.29.20
$29.99 US | 448 PAGES
7.0625 x 10.875

----------


## Dick Grayson

> No Omnibuses or deluxes in the DC March 2020 solicitations. A new trend?


Rather than publish solicitations that end up being cancelled or incorrect anyway, perhaps they’re just going make the content of all their archival collected editions a surprise. I mean, they’ve already been a surprise in terms of content and build quality but at least this way there’s no inaccurate information being released first and less people getting their hopes up for releases that are inevitably pulled from the schedule. (Again, only half kidding here...)

----------


## theegreatone

How does the page quality of the Y the Last Man Omnibus compare to the deluxe editions?

----------


## Johnatellodi

What do y'all think of Absolute V for Vendetta? 

I love the story, but would you say the art benefits from being enlarged or is deluxe hardcover just a good an option?

----------


## ShooCat

Nice spine. (Not my pic.)

----------


## aaltomuoto

> What's up with this "binding" issue I'm reading about the Absolute Moore Swamp Thing?
> 
> Is it something I should've already noticed? Because I haven't noticed any problmes. What am I supposed to look for, what's the problem exactly? Or are people just bitching because they like to bitch?


The glue of the individual signatures to the backing is coming loose on mine. This happened immediately so if you haven't had this issue yet it hopefully won't happen to you.

----------


## Hellboydce

> What do y'all think of Absolute V for Vendetta? 
> 
> I love the story, but would you say the art benefits from being enlarged or is deluxe hardcover just a good an option?


One of the few Absolutes I have kept, if you can get it for a reasonable price I think I benefits from the better quality paper

----------


## JCinOntario

Does the new printing of Geoff Johns Flash Omnibus contain all the same issues as the original printing or did something get updated, besides the cover that is?

I’m looking for something to add to this weeks IST order for free shipping since the animal man omnibus is 49.99. Not sure I want my bill to double with the flash Omni or just pickup a cheap trade (Sonata maybe??). Any opinions either way would be appreciated.

----------


## Brian

> Does the new printing of Geoff Johns Flash Omnibus contain all the same issues as the original printing or did something get updated, besides the cover that is?
> 
> Im looking for something to add to this weeks IST order for free shipping since the animal man omnibus is 49.99. Not sure I want my bill to double with the flash Omni or just pickup a cheap trade (Sonata maybe??). Any opinions either way would be appreciated.


The old edition collected Flash 164-176, plus THE FLASH: OUR WORLDS AT WAR #1, THE FLASH: IRON HEIGHTS and THE FLASH SECRET FILES #3. The new edition collects up to #191 and also includes the DC First: Flash and Superman one-shot, as well as the others listed above.

I found these pictures of the new edition online last night. They're from they're from one of the inkers, so it's safe to say they're legit. 

THE-FLASH-BY-GEOFF-JOHNS-OMNIBUS-Volume-One-_57.jpg THE-FLASH-BY-GEOFF-JOHNS-OMNIBUS-Volume-One-51.jpg THE-FLASH-BY-GEOFF-JOHNS-OMNIBUS-Volume-One-_58.jpg

----------


## Brian

And here's what the new edition looks like underneath the dust jacket.

THE-FLASH-BY-GEOFF-JOHNS-OMNIBUS-Volume-One-_59.jpg THE-FLASH-BY-GEOFF-JOHNS-OMNIBUS-Volume-One-_50.jpg

----------


## Rimmer

> Does the new printing of Geoff Johns Flash Omnibus contain all the same issues as the original printing or did something get updated, besides the cover that is?
> 
> I’m looking for something to add to this weeks IST order for free shipping since the animal man omnibus is 49.99. Not sure I want my bill to double with the flash Omni or just pickup a cheap trade (Sonata maybe??). Any opinions either way would be appreciated.


If you've seen the original 3 omnis, the first is very small, then the 2nd and 3rd are larger and equivalent sizes.  You would think with the added material in this new vol 1, that the 3 volumes will be more the same size.
They could also put in Johns' second run (Barry's return), that goes up to (and hopefully including) Flashpoint.  I don't think that has been verified, but it would be great if they did that.

----------


## Brian

> If you've seen the original 3 omnis, the first is very small, then the 2nd and 3rd are larger and equivalent sizes.  You would think with the added material in this new vol 1, that the 3 volumes will be more the same size.
> They could also put in Johns' second run (Barry's return), that goes up to (and hopefully including) Flashpoint.  I don't think that has been verified, but it would be great if they did that.


The first new omni covers a little less than half of what the original 3 books collected, so feasibly a second new omni would take us up to Flash #225. Using the page counts of the various trades as a guide, a third new omni would need to include Flashpoint to be similar in size to the first two. So, fingers crossed!

----------


## Nab432

I’m new here but been following this site for a while as I’ve quickly amassed my collected editions collection. So disappointed to find out that the Man of Steel Omni is no more. Superman has been my favorite hero since I was a child. I first got into it because of him and considering how many quality omnis Batman has, really needed this one for the Boy Scout. Sucks to find out. We can only hope that we get this within the next two years.

----------


## Brian

> I’m new here but been following this site for a while as I’ve quickly amassed my collected editions collection. So disappointed to find out that the Man of Steel Omni is no more. Superman has been my favorite hero since I was a child. I first got into it because of him and considering how many quality omnis Batman has, really needed this one for the Boy Scout. Sucks to find out. We can only hope that we get this within the next two years.


Welcome on board!

----------


## bob.schoonover

> The first new omni covers a little less than half of what the original 3 books collected, so feasibly a second new omni would take us up to Flash #225. Using the page counts of the various trades as a guide, a third new omni would need to include Flashpoint to be similar in size to the first two. So, fingers crossed!


I've been waiting to see if and when the Flash by Johns v7 comes out to see if it has Flashpoint in it.  I figure that'll be a good leading indicator (it stands to reason v7 will exist and come out before we get to a new omni v3) of what'll be in the omnibus

----------


## Nab432

> Welcome on board!


Thank you sir

----------


## JCinOntario

Thanks for the heads up on the flash Omni. I’m pulling the trigger on it along with animal man and I’ll cross the original 3 off my “wanted” list. Here’s hoping the next volume covers the rest of the run.

----------


## TheTemp

As someone who owns the original 3 flash by Johns Omniboo, and will be getting the new ones and have already traded in my first two, When they announced the new set they said it would collect all of Johns stuff, I cant recall where it was but it will collect more then what the original three collected. I think thats already evidenced by the fact that this new volume 1 collects all of volume 1, and pretty much half of volume 2 and I think extra stuff As well,  I would suspect volume 2 will collect the rest of the original 2 omnis and then some. Maybe leading into a flashpoint omnibus?

----------


## The Whovian

Did anyone get glossy paper on their JL Deluxe? Mine is not. Paper quality is terrible.

----------


## Chubistian

> Did anyone get glossy paper on their JL Deluxe? Mine is not. Paper quality is terrible.


I was collecting Batman Rebirth Deluxe Edition until the latest book, volume 4, changed the paper for one of a lesser quality that doesn't match up with today's comicbook art. Maybe DC decided to do the same on every Deluxe Edition (which doesn't justify the "Deluxe" title anymore). After this, and since there wasn't even a reduction in price, I decided to continue the collection with the spanish edition of the current Batman run. A shame, since I was really enjoying the Deluxe format

----------


## Nab432

> As someone who owns the original 3 flash by Johns Omniboo, and will be getting the new ones and have already traded in my first two, When they announced the new set they said it would collect all of Johns stuff, I can’t recall where it was but it will collect more then what the original three collected. I think that’s already evidenced by the fact that this new volume 1 collects all of volume 1, and pretty much half of volume 2 and I think extra stuff As well,  I would suspect volume 2 will collect the rest of the original 2 omni’s and then some. Maybe leading into a flashpoint omnibus?


I just bought the three Johns Flash omnis used for about $114 on eBay. Would you say it’s worth it to get these new editions and try to sell off the old ones?

----------


## VanWinkle

> I was collecting Batman Rebirth Deluxe Edition until the latest book, volume 4, changed the paper for one of a lesser quality that doesn't match up with today's comicbook art. Maybe DC decided to do the same on every Deluxe Edition (which doesn't justify the "Deluxe" title anymore). After this, and since there wasn't even a reduction in price, I decided to continue the collection with the spanish edition of the current Batman run. A shame, since I was really enjoying the Deluxe format


If you look at singles, they changed to this new paper in correlation with a price increase. $2.99 books continued to have glossy paper until they switched to this new paper stock and the book changed to $3.99. This leads me to believe it's a more expensive paper.

Also, plenty of deluxe editions have used this paper over the years. DC The New Frontier, JSA The Golden Age, The Atlantis Chronicles, Superman: Secret Identity, and Cosmic Odyssey to name a few.

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Chubistian

> If you look at singles, they changed to this new paper in correlation with a price increase. $2.99 books continued to have glossy paper until they switched to this new paper stock and the book changed to $3.99. This leads me to believe it's a more expensive paper.
> 
> Also, plenty of deluxe editions have used this paper over the years. DC The New Frontier, JSA The Golden Age, The Atlantis Chronicles, Superman: Secret Identity, and Cosmic Odyssey to name a few.


I think it had to do more with the actual state of the comicbook market than with a more expensive paper. Marvel have been charging 3.99 for years without a better quality in their floppies. DC resisted many years with the 2.99 tag. I've touched the new paper in tradepaperbacks and it's also of a worse quality than before, but still better than what they used in the 4th volume of the Batman Rebirth Deluxe Edition. Just to be clear, I don't think this paper is bad per se, but it doesn't fit the style nor the coloring of modern comicbooks. The glossy paper doesn't work well with comics from the 80s or older in contraposition. I have noted the lessen in quality in other books I collect, like the Amazing Spider-Man Epic Collection, but none so jarring as the Deluxe case

----------


## The Whovian

> I was collecting Batman Rebirth Deluxe Edition until the latest book, volume 4, changed the paper for one of a lesser quality that doesn't match up with today's comicbook art. Maybe DC decided to do the same on every Deluxe Edition (which doesn't justify the "Deluxe" title anymore). After this, and since there wasn't even a reduction in price, I decided to continue the collection with the spanish edition of the current Batman run. A shame, since I was really enjoying the Deluxe format


Dang. That's disappointing

----------


## Nab432

I’m reading the Superman Exile omnibus right now. Just finished Superman #450. Superman banishing himself from Earth and saying goodbye to his parents and Lana had me tearing up a bit. I’ll admit Supes is my favorite but didn’t expect to react as strongly as I did to that sequence. Love this stuff. Holds up pretty well considering it’s late 80s material. Makes me even more disappointed that the Byrne Omni was cancelled. Really hope we get that eventually.

----------


## osakafanz

> Dang. That's disappointing


Anybody gonna write a complaint to DC or something???  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dr Hank

> Im reading the Superman Exile omnibus right now. Just finished Superman #450. Superman banishing himself from Earth and saying goodbye to his parents and Lana had me tearing up a bit. Ill admit Supes is my favorite but didnt expect to react as strongly as I did to that sequence. Love this stuff. Holds up pretty well considering its late 80s material. Makes me even more disappointed that the Byrne Omni was cancelled. Really hope we get that eventually.


Yeah I really liked that omni, some great stories and art in there. I read the Death/Return omni after that and it was fantastic too.

----------


## Nab432

> Yeah I really liked that omni, some great stories and art in there. I read the Death/Return omni after that and it was fantastic too.


Glad you liked Death/Return as well. I read the first tpb and wasnt feeling it. Ill go back to it at some point. I could definitely see why many consider it as DC just using it to jumpstart sales. It read as very cheesy to me. The Exile Omni has been much more readable. Im a third of the way through and I havent felt like Im forcing myself to go along at all the way I was with death/return. But I dont want to judge that period until Ive read the whole thing. Maybe will make my way to it after finishing exile.

----------


## Dr Hank

I mean yeah it's really gimmicky, it certainly was when it was originally released too (if you're old enough to remember that). But once you get past that stuff and into the Reign of the Supermen issues, which I'd never read, I absolutely loved the rest of the book. I enjoyed that omni way more than I thought I would I highly recommend it. 

It also helps that I bought some of the TPBs of issues between the two omnis, since it'll probably be forever until they release omnis conn citing the two.

----------


## Nab432

> I mean yeah it's really gimmicky, it certainly was when it was originally released too (if you're old enough to remember that). But once you get past that stuff and into the Reign of the Supermen issues, which I'd never read, I absolutely loved the rest of the book. I enjoyed that omni way more than I thought I would I highly recommend it. 
> 
> It also helps that I bought some of the TPBs of issues between the two omnis, since it'll probably be forever until they release omnis conn citing the two.


That’s good to know. I didn’t make it that far before so will give it another try. Also, not too familiar with the gap between exile and death/return. Just did some quick research and looks like I need to collect the following issues unless I’m mistaken: Action Comics 647-683, Action Comics Annual 3-4, Superman 38-73, Adventures of Superman 461-494, Superman: The Man of Steel 1-17. That comes out to 126 issues which is enormous. Man they need an omnibus collecting all this. No idea why Superman has such few omnis especially when compared to Batman. I can’t imagine that all this has been collected in trades. I’ll do further research on it. I’m right now in the process of collecting all nine Byrne trades. Have four of the nine but some go for a lot on the secondary market. Thanks for the info. Will look into this more.

----------


## VanWinkle

> I think it had to do more with the actual state of the comicbook market than with a more expensive paper. Marvel have been charging 3.99 for years without a better quality in their floppies. DC resisted many years with the 2.99 tag. I've touched the new paper in tradepaperbacks and it's also of a worse quality than before, but still better than what they used in the 4th volume of the Batman Rebirth Deluxe Edition. Just to be clear, I don't think this paper is bad per se, but it doesn't fit the style nor the coloring of modern comicbooks. The glossy paper doesn't work well with comics from the 80s or older in contraposition. I have noted the lessen in quality in other books I collect, like the Amazing Spider-Man Epic Collection, but none so jarring as the Deluxe case


But, again, a few lingering DC books after the main paper stock switch remained at $2.99 and continued to use the glossy paper until they switched to the thicker matte stock, at which point they switched to $3.99.

And a lot of people love the new paper stock. I certainly do. I've heard plenty of creators say they love it. It's thick, less reflective, and colors look amazing on it. I think it's way better than the thin wrinkly glossy stock they had before.

----------


## TheTemp

> I just bought the three Johns Flash omnis used for about $114 on eBay. Would you say its worth it to get these new editions and try to sell off the old ones?


For myself that is the impression Ive got from what theyve said. Considering the first new one already contains one and a half of the previous 3 (unless somethings changed) its not hard to come to the conclusion that theyd be collecting a lot more of the story in subsequent volumes!

----------


## Nab432

> For myself that is the impression I’ve got from what they’ve said. Considering the first new one already contains one and a half of the previous 3 (unless something’s changed) it’s not hard to come to the conclusion that they’d be collecting a lot more of the story in subsequent volumes!


Amazon described it as “extended recut” release so I think you’re right. Bad timing on my part. I guess I’ll sell off the old vol 1 and buy the new vol 1 while I wait for the other releases.

----------


## Brek Zarith

BATMAN VOL. 12: CITY OF BANE PART ONE HC
Why a hardcover edition in a paperback collection?

----------


## Citizen Kane

> BATMAN VOL. 12: CITY OF BANE PART ONE HC
> Why an hardcover edition in a paperback collection?


Probably to milk more dough out of people. I've never really understood that either.

----------


## JCinOntario

Can someone point me to a list of Justice League books and best way to collect them from New52/Rebirth onward. Ideally in oversized HC but regular HC is cool too. I got too excited and double dipped at a recent LCS clearance sale ($5 HC box, woohoo) and now I’m just confused on Justice League, Justice League America and Justice League United (any others?). Seems like some titles are collected in HC and some not (I only ever found justice league dark in TPB). 

These recent buys were inspired by the JLI Omnibus 2 announcement, lol. Thanks in advance.

----------


## TheTemp

> Can someone point me to a list of Justice League books and best way to collect them from New52/Rebirth onward. Ideally in oversized HC but regular HC is cool too. I got too excited and double dipped at a recent LCS clearance sale ($5 HC box, woohoo) and now I’m just confused on Justice League, Justice League America and Justice League United (any others?). Seems like some titles are collected in HC and some not (I only ever found justice league dark in TPB). 
> 
> These recent buys were inspired by the JLI Omnibus 2 announcement, lol. Thanks in advance.


I would say if you’re waiting on New 52 Justice League, it was done by Geoff Johns just wait for the omnibuses, but if you really want to read it, I think they’ve only done regular sized hardcovers. Maybe an absolute or two of one of the arcs.

----------


## ER Prest

> Nice spine. (Not my pic.)


Wait, when does this come out? Amazon has it listed in stock and released on the 17th of Dec...but I don't remember InStockTrades having it, and CheapGraphicNovels has it listed for the 21st of Jan.

----------


## JCinOntario

> I would say if you’re waiting on New 52 Justice League, it was done by Geoff Johns just wait for the omnibuses, but if you really want to read it, I think they’ve only done regular sized hardcovers. Maybe an absolute or two of one of the arcs.


Is the Johns series the on JL series during New 52? Any recs on other writers/runs? I saw the rebirth run by Hitch is collected in deluxe HC.

----------


## ShooCat

> Wait, when does this come out? Amazon has it listed in stock and released on the 17th of Dec...but I don't remember InStockTrades having it, and CheapGraphicNovels has it listed for the 21st of Jan.


Yes, for some odd reason this was released by Amazon earlier than the direct market. They shipped it to me over a week ago.

----------


## ER Prest

> Yes, for some odd reason this was released by Amazon earlier than the direct market. They shipped it to me over a week ago.


Okay, I didn't think I had missed it. 

But that is strange, Amazon is usually a week or two behind the DM. Oh well, been looking forward to this one, guess I can wait a few more weeks (not like my read pile is empty or anything)

----------


## TheTemp

> Is the Johns series the on JL series during New 52? Any recs on other writers/runs? I saw the rebirth run by Hitch is collected in deluxe HC.


For New 52, Johns did 1-40,0 of Justice League, I think he did other tie ins with that series as well. But other writers also worked on Justice League 3000, Justice League International, Justice League of America (which turned into Justice League United) and if you want to count it, Justice League of America’s Vibe.

I haven’t read all of those, but Lemire worked on JLA/United and really enjoyed that.

----------


## FreakyFraser

> Wait, when does this come out? Amazon has it listed in stock and released on the 17th of Dec...but I don't remember InStockTrades having it, and CheapGraphicNovels has it listed for the 21st of Jan.


I got mine on the 17th (had it preordered through Amazon)

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

I am currently reading my Absolute Swamp Thing and given my so so repair of Absolute Final Crisis, I think this might be my last Absolute edition. There is no reason I should be re-gluing $100 dollar books. I don't even mind the re-coloring, that is kind of a bonus given I have read the material, but a defective binding is a big deal on a pricey format.

----------


## ShooCat

Surprise, surprise...

ABSOLUTE GOTHAM BY GASLIGHT Canceled

----------


## Judge Dredd

Yeah saw that they are a mess its just sad at this point they are such a mess who is in charge? Someone needs to step up and figure this out.

----------


## FreakyFraser

> Surprise, surprise...
> 
> ABSOLUTE GOTHAM BY GASLIGHT Canceled


Lol......just placed my pre-order today.

----------


## Author

> Surprise, surprise...
> 
> ABSOLUTE GOTHAM BY GASLIGHT Canceled


Really can't stand DC anymore.

----------


## Ivan P91

> For New 52, Johns did 1-40,0 of Justice League


Possibly an innocent slip of the finger on your part, but Johns wrote through to #50 of N52 Justice League (conclusion of Darkseid War).

----------


## Jack B. Quick

> Really can't stand DC anymore.


I have stopped pre-ordering DC Omnibus and Absolutes since most of the stuff they solicit get canceled anyway, why bother.

----------


## The Whovian

Hey everyone, I need some help. I bought the first 4 Rebirth Batman & Tec Deluxe Editions. I'm trying to find the HC's I'm missing. The #'s seem to be off. What HC's are out right now that I need to get caught up after the first 4 volumes? Thanks

----------


## Clark_Kent

> I mean yeah it's really gimmicky, it certainly was when it was originally released too (if you're old enough to remember that). But once you get past that stuff and into the Reign of the Supermen issues, which I'd never read, I absolutely loved the rest of the book. I enjoyed that omni way more than I thought I would I highly recommend it. 
> 
> It also helps that I bought some of the TPBs of issues between the two omnis, since it'll probably be forever until they release omnis conn citing the two.





> That’s good to know. I didn’t make it that far before so will give it another try. Also, not too familiar with the gap between exile and death/return. Just did some quick research and looks like I need to collect the following issues unless I’m mistaken: Action Comics 647-683, Action Comics Annual 3-4, Superman 38-73, Adventures of Superman 461-494, Superman: The Man of Steel 1-17. That comes out to 126 issues which is enormous. Man they need an omnibus collecting all this. No idea why Superman has such few omnis especially when compared to Batman. I can’t imagine that all this has been collected in trades. I’ll do further research on it. I’m right now in the process of collecting all nine Byrne trades. Have four of the nine but some go for a lot on the secondary market. Thanks for the info. Will look into this more.


I got tired of waiting for solicits for the omnis to connect Exile to Death/Return, so I had that entire period custom bound (including Armageddon 2001, Eclipso: The Darkness Within, and the "Superman and the Justice League of America" era of the early 90's JLA) into 6 fat hardcovers. I had been sitting on this binding for almost 3 years before pulling the trigger, and originally was going to include the post-Byrne and Exile stuff, until they solicited the Exile omni. This most likely means solicits will now be imminent  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dr Hank

> I got tired of waiting for solicits for the omnis to connect Exile to Death/Return, so I had that entire period custom bound (including Armageddon 2001, Eclipso: The Darkness Within, and the "Superman and the Justice League of America" era of the early 90's JLA) into 6 fat hardcovers. I had been sitting on this binding for almost 3 years before pulling the trigger, and originally was going to include the post-Byrne and Exile stuff, until they solicited the Exile omni. This most likely means solicits will now be imminent


Well that's the way to do it right! Bet those are great. I only read piecemeal stories in there from TPBs but they were all good, be waiting forever for DC to do it themselves. Especially now with the Byrne omni getting axed right away.

----------


## Clark_Kent

> I mean yeah it's really gimmicky, it certainly was when it was originally released too (if you're old enough to remember that). But once you get past that stuff and into the Reign of the Supermen issues, which I'd never read, I absolutely loved the rest of the book. I enjoyed that omni way more than I thought I would I highly recommend it. 
> 
> It also helps that I bought some of the TPBs of issues between the two omnis, since it'll probably be forever until they release omnis conn citing the two.





> That’s good to know. I didn’t make it that far before so will give it another try. Also, not too familiar with the gap between exile and death/return. Just did some quick research and looks like I need to collect the following issues unless I’m mistaken: Action Comics 647-683, Action Comics Annual 3-4, Superman 38-73, Adventures of Superman 461-494, Superman: The Man of Steel 1-17. That comes out to 126 issues which is enormous. Man they need an omnibus collecting all this. No idea why Superman has such few omnis especially when compared to Batman. I can’t imagine that all this has been collected in trades. I’ll do further research on it. I’m right now in the process of collecting all nine Byrne trades. Have four of the nine but some go for a lot on the secondary market. Thanks for the info. Will look into this more.





> Well that's the way to do it right! Bet those are great. I only read piecemeal stories in there from TPBs but they were all good, be waiting forever for DC to do it themselves. Especially now with the Byrne omni getting axed right away.


The cool part of the binding, to me, was being able to insert things like Armageddon & Eclipso into the HC's, which is obviously something DC would never do if they chose to continue the omni line. But I wanted a "complete Post-Crisis Superman" set, and now I have every issue/appearance from Byrne's MoS through the end of Death/Return. Working on post-Death/Return next. I'd much rather have these stories on nicer paper in an official collection, but beggars can't be choosers. 

Fingers crossed they come back to these someday, I'd still buy them in a heartbeat!

----------


## Nab432

> Well that's the way to do it right! Bet those are great. I only read piecemeal stories in there from TPBs but they were all good, be waiting forever for DC to do it themselves. Especially now with the Byrne omni getting axed right away.


I went ahead and started collecting the MOS trades upon finding out the Omni was cancelled. Only need vol 4 and 8 now but those are hard to come by. Would be nice if they released more Superman omnis. Also I don’t get the point of announcing stuff only to cancel it. Are they gauging the enthusiasm for the release and if they don’t like it they get scared? Not sure how to explain this behavior by DC. I mean just give everyone what they want. We basically have our wallets out already. What is so complicated about this?

----------


## Punjabi_Hitman

> Hey everyone, I need some help. I bought the first 4 Rebirth Batman & Tec Deluxe Editions. I'm trying to find the HC's I'm missing. The #'s seem to be off. What HC's are out right now that I need to get caught up after the first 4 volumes? Thanks


I believe Batman is getting a volume 5 deluxe.  Detective has that Arkham Knight vol 1 and 2 hardcover but those are regular size.  Don't know if Detective has a vol 5 deluxe coming or not.

----------


## The Whovian

> I believe Batman is getting a volume 5 deluxe.  Detective has that Arkham Knight vol 1 and 2 hardcover but those are regular size.  Don't know if Detective has a vol 5 deluxe coming or not.


Thanks. I wondered if DC wasn't going to do DE anymore and is just putting out HC's instead. But the numbering threw me off when I was looking at them.

----------


## Dr Hank

What should I buy next - Batman by Loeb & Sale omni or Batman Knightfall omni 1? 

I haven't read any of the material but am interested in both.

----------


## FreakyFraser

> What should I buy next - Batman by Loeb & Sale omni or Batman Knightfall omni 1? 
> 
> I haven't read any of the material but am interested in both.


My vote would be the Loeb & Sale Omni. I read and collected Knightfall when it first came out and I've never really liked it. My 2 cents.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

I just finished reading Absolute Swamp Thing. I intend to find a book repair place or try to glue on my own. The new colors look terrific. I hope it's rare that these books come apart. The format is so terrific for artwork and reading experience. I am also paranoid about my other books. Do I need to check my other Absolute editions?

----------


## Chubistian

> What should I buy next - Batman by Loeb & Sale omni or Batman Knightfall omni 1? 
> 
> I haven't read any of the material but am interested in both.


The Loeb & Sale stories certainly focus more in the detective side of Batman and they're inspired greatly by the film noir and gangster movies. It has an unique atmosphere and distinguished look

Knightfall on the other hand is a more action and standard superhero story, but a really great one at it. It depicts the fall of this seemengly unbeatable man and, though counting with a lot of writers and pencillers, it has an incredible and uniform quality, something hard to achieve in a crossover with so many hands involved

I'm a big fan of both and recommend to eventually get both, but from where to begin depends in what you're looking for right now

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> I just finished reading Absolute Swamp Thing. I intend to find a book repair place or try to glue on my own. The new colors look terrific. I hope it's rare that these books come apart. The format is so terrific for artwork and reading experience. I am also paranoid about my other books. Do I need to check my other Absolute editions?


I've never had a problem with any of my Absolutes, although I heard nightmare stories about the Absolute Final Crisis which I don't have.

----------


## mooch

> What should I buy next - Batman by Loeb & Sale omni or Batman Knightfall omni 1? 
> 
> I haven't read any of the material but am interested in both.


Id say the Loeb/Sale stories are much better.

----------


## ShooCat

> I've never had a problem with any of my Absolutes, although *I heard nightmare stories about the Absolute Final Crisis* which I don't have.



Oh, so it wasn't just mine.

----------


## Dick Grayson

> Oh, so it wasn't just mine.


I’ve actually yet to find anyone who has read their copy and said it _didn’t_ start to fall apart. I think the whole print run must’ve used crappy glue.

----------


## VanWinkle

> I’ve actually yet to find anyone who has read their copy and said it _didn’t_ start to fall apart. I think the whole print run must’ve used crappy glue.


Mine is pretty much fine after two readings.

----------


## Dick Grayson

> Mine is pretty much fine after two readings.


Pretty much?  :Wink:

----------


## Dr Hank

> My vote would be the Loeb & Sale Omni. I read and collected Knightfall when it first came out and I've never really liked it. My 2 cents.





> The Loeb & Sale stories certainly focus more in the detective side of Batman and they're inspired greatly by the film noir and gangster movies. It has an unique atmosphere and distinguished look
> 
> Knightfall on the other hand is a more action and standard superhero story, but a really great one at it. It depicts the fall of this seemengly unbeatable man and, though counting with a lot of writers and pencillers, it has an incredible and uniform quality, something hard to achieve in a crossover with so many hands involved
> 
> I'm a big fan of both and recommend to eventually get both, but from where to begin depends in what you're looking for right now





> I’d say the Loeb/Sale stories are much better.


Thanks for the feedback everyone! I'll snag the Loeb/Sale omni first and hope the Knightfall ones stick around for awhile. I love long, continuing storylines so I'll definitely snag those. Then there's tons of TPBs after those like No Man's Land...got plenty to buy in the future looks like.  :Smile:

----------


## ShooCat

> I think the whole print run must’ve used crappy glue.


Most definitely. I handle my books with the utmost care and yet I soon noticed about that.

----------


## ER Prest

Can anyone confirm the trim size of the DCeased hardcover? Is it the standard 7x10, or is the the 9x11 they did with Superman Year One and Batman Damned?

----------


## FreakyFraser

> Can anyone confirm the trim size of the DCeased hardcover? Is it the standard 7x10, or is the the 9x11 they did with Superman Year One and Batman Damned?


Standard size

----------


## ER Prest

> Standard size


Lame. Thanks!

----------


## shaboo

Latest cancellations include Aquaman Silver Age Omnibus Vol. 1 (originally announced for March 2020) and Batman Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 8 (originally announced for April 2020).

----------


## Brian

> Latest cancellations include Aquaman Silver Age Omnibus Vol. 1 (originally announced for March 2020) and Batman Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 8 (originally announced for April 2020).


Batman was aannounced a few weeks back but with the proviso that it would be resolicited. Hopefully Aquaman is in the same boat (pun unintended).

----------


## tv horror

> Batman was aannounced a few weeks back but with the proviso that it would be resolicited. Hopefully Aquaman is in the same boat (pun unintended).


So is the Batman volume still going to be printed, it would be a shame if they did not end the Golden age run as the end is so close maybe two volumes?

----------


## Brian

> So is the Batman volume still going to be printed, it would be a shame if they did not end the Golden age run as the end is so close maybe two volumes?


That's what DC said when they announced the cancellation. Hopefully it will turn up in the solicits later this month.

----------


## tv horror

> That's what DC said when they announced the cancellation. Hopefully it will turn up in the solicits later this month.


Thanks Brian. :Smile:

----------


## My Two Cents

The Snyder Batman omnibus is ....... difficult  :Frown: 
Just reading the second story in this 1100+ page bear trap
Was made more difficult with the small lettering
But at least the stories and art are very good and worth the 
Agony of holding each page down.

----------


## Nab432

> The Snyder Batman omnibus is ....... difficult 
> Just reading the second story in this 1100+ page bear trap
> Was made more difficult with the small lettering
> But at least the stories and art are very good and worth the 
> Agony of holding each page down.


Yeah I heard that it was constructed poorly. I just don’t get why DC would mess with a run this important. I’ve chosen to keep the trades but would’ve loved to upgrade to the omni had the binding been done properly.

----------


## TheTemp

> Possibly an innocent slip of the finger on your part, but Johns wrote through to #50 of N52 Justice League (conclusion of Darkseid War).


I did a quick wiki search and it had 40 listed, thanks for the correction!

----------


## Clark_Kent

> What should I buy next - Batman by Loeb & Sale omni or Batman Knightfall omni 1? 
> 
> I haven't read any of the material but am interested in both.


I think the Loeb/Sale stuff holds up better when compared to modern comics (i.e., dialogue & art is pretty much the same as what you'd come to expect from a modern comic). Knightfall is still a great read for me, but I was there when it originally came out so I don't find it different, but it's certainly a more "aged reading experience", if that makes sense. Many of the issues were still giving descriptions in the panels of what the art was doing, which was common then.

----------


## Enigma

One issue into the first volume of John Byrne's Wonder Woman and I'm already moody about not being able to see the inner part of the pages and I don't like the art. Great start  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## My Two Cents

I love the art 
On the second volume now

----------


## Judge Dredd

Dan DiDio talking collected editions

“We had a very poor 2018 with our collections. It forced us to reevaluate what we were collecting and how, so you saw a lot of changes taking place. If you saw the cancellations that occurred after solicitation, that’s probably because there was no appreciable interest for these titles-meaning that we couldn’t hit the minimum number to justify print. I’d much prefer just to cancel books than to have devalued product out there. We have to find ways to make our collected editions valuable, so that people want to purchase them and put them on a shelf. We also have to reevaluate these collections of six issues and out-when you collect six issues of a periodical regardless if it’s a complete story. You’re going to see more tweaking going forward, but I feel like we’re in a very good place.”

“We’re not cancelling because it’s a couple of copies off the number. We’re cancelling because it’s thousands of copies off. If we cannot get to two-thirds of that [minimum] number, then it does not justify publication.”

https://www.bleedingcool.com/2020/01...y-collections/

----------


## DragonPiece

so I know John Byrne's superman omnibus is cancelled, so can someone explain this? https://www.amazon.com/Superman-Man-...s%2C176&sr=1-1

This was the original link to the omnibus, now it calls it the man of steel volume 1, but the contents include more than that...so was the omni just renamed and became a hardcover?

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Dan DiDio talking collected editions
> 
> We had a very poor 2018 with our collections. It forced us to reevaluate what we were collecting and how, so you saw a lot of changes taking place. If you saw the cancellations that occurred after solicitation, thats probably because there was no appreciable interest for these titles-meaning that we couldnt hit the minimum number to justify print. Id much prefer just to cancel books than to have devalued product out there. We have to find ways to make our collected editions valuable, so that people want to purchase them and put them on a shelf. We also have to reevaluate these collections of six issues and out-when you collect six issues of a periodical regardless if its a complete story. Youre going to see more tweaking going forward, but I feel like were in a very good place.
> 
> Were not cancelling because its a couple of copies off the number. Were cancelling because its thousands of copies off. If we cannot get to two-thirds of that [minimum] number, then it does not justify publication.
> 
> https://www.bleedingcool.com/2020/01...y-collections/


Also this by Dan Didio:

_Were finding diminishing returns on the books with numbering on spines-they take the same periodical cadence that comes with our regular books. Every subsequent number drops precipitously. The longer those numbers run, the lower and lower those print runs become. Also, I want to make sure were clear about whats in that book. Thats why the titles more important. Id like someone to pick it up for the reading experience rather than straight numbering.
_
Very depressing. Dan Didio sounds like Tom Brevoort several years ago when people were asking for further Omnibus volumes of Amazing Spider-Man. Basically, he doesn't care about the main buyers of these collections or that numbering has much to do with it. If we go by his thinking, we shouldn't buy Flash by Johns Vol. 1 because we don't know if we'll even get Vol. 2 or 3.

----------


## Nab432

> so I know John Byrne's superman omnibus is cancelled, so can someone explain this? https://www.amazon.com/Superman-Man-...s%2C176&sr=1-1
> 
> This was the original link to the omnibus, now it calls it the man of steel volume 1, but the contents include more than that...so was the omni just renamed and became a hardcover?


Pretty sure the amazon listing just hasnt been updated. The contents listed I believe are the same as what the omnibus would have had.

----------


## Nab432

> Also this by Dan Didio:
> 
> _“We’re finding diminishing returns on the books with numbering on spines-they take the same periodical cadence that comes with our regular books. Every subsequent number drops precipitously. The longer those numbers run, the lower and lower those print runs become. Also, I want to make sure we’re clear about what’s in that book. That’s why the title’s more important. I’d like someone to pick it up for the reading experience rather than straight numbering.”
> _
> Very depressing. Dan Didio sounds like Tom Brevoort several years ago when people were asking for further Omnibus volumes of Amazing Spider-Man. Basically, he doesn't care about the main buyers of these collections or that numbering has much to do with it. If we go by his thinking, we shouldn't buy Flash by Johns Vol. 1 because we don't know if we'll even get Vol. 2 or 3.


I don’t like that DC uses the solicitation process as their research. Makes no sense to me. They should be doing financial analyses and market studies prior to soliciting not after the fact. If that was the case, we wouldn’t be seeing all these cancellations. Their process is stupid.

----------


## ShooCat

Also by Didio, and an even dumber statement:




> "There certainly has been some tweaking going on with the looks of certain titles, often mid-way through a run. When asked if DC could provide alternate dust jackets following design changes in a collected edition series, he dismissed this suggestion saying:





> “It’s time to move on. Every change we make to the visual interpretation of our packaging is to excite people, and get more people excited about the books themselves.”


Like I said in a Facebook group:

"What a completely moronic thing to say. Such a stupid move does 'excite' people, just not the way he's implying. I can't believe they are changing the spine to the Golden Age Batman Omnis -amongst others- after SEVEN volumes."

This guy doesn't get collectors - their customers- at all.

----------


## CrazyOldHermit

DiDio's statements don't take into account how DC's own sorry reputation with their collections department is impacting their future sales.

Things like poor restoration, mousetrap binding, illogical or incomplete mapping and an inability to finish a series.

If they solicited Batman: The Bronze Age Vol 1, which might be my own personal holy grail of DC reprints, I still wouldn't preorder the damn thing because I have zero faith that the people producing the product would actually deliver.

By comparison, when Marvel solicits a book I _know_ it's going to be what I expect. I have trust in Marvel, because Marvel has been delivering the goods for years now.

The Marvel Masterworks line stands in total opposition to everything DiDio says.

DC needs to get their house in order, pronto.

----------


## Enigma

That statement is all kinds of dumb.

----------


## Phd. Strange

> Also this by Dan Didio:
> 
> _“We’re finding diminishing returns on the books with numbering on spines-they take the same periodical cadence that comes with our regular books. Every subsequent number drops precipitously. The longer those numbers run, the lower and lower those print runs become. Also, I want to make sure we’re clear about what’s in that book. That’s why the title’s more important. I’d like someone to pick it up for the reading experience rather than straight numbering.”
> _
> Very depressing. Dan Didio sounds like Tom Brevoort several years ago when people were asking for further Omnibus volumes of Amazing Spider-Man. Basically, he doesn't care about the main buyers of these collections or that numbering has much to do with it. If we go by his thinking, we shouldn't buy Flash by Johns Vol. 1 because we don't know if we'll even get Vol. 2 or 3.



The only DC Omnibus that anyone is going to buy that reads this is a self contained omnibus. Why buy any run longer than one omnibus in length.

I guess Animal Man Deluxe Volume 2 is never going to come out... and what metric are they using to gauge how many units an omnibus is going to sell? Going by this guys faulty logic and business sense I would say that their metric is flawed. Especially if they are canceling things like Starman and Man of Steel by John Byrne and just a bunch of other really boneheaded blunders.

----------


## SJNeal

Very disappointing to read Didio's take on the current state of DC's collections department. 

Posters on this board and others recognized the trend a long time ago, but this pretty much confirms that they are finally realizing those trends as well.  They've essentially created their own self-fulfilling prophecy.   :Frown:

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Very disappointing to read Didio's take on the current state of DC's collections department. 
> 
> Posters on this board and others recognized the trend a long time ago, but this pretty much confirms that they are finally realizing those trends as well.  They've essentially created their own self-fulfilling prophecy.


Are you saying I should stop waiting for Batgirl (Cassandra Cain) v4?  

Didio's comments seem tone deaf, or at least suggest that they don't understand the most ardent section of their fan base. Marvel's Epic, MMW, and Omni lines are running strong - unless he wants to suggest that DC's back catalog is lesser than Marvel's, they should be able to put the resources behind some nice material for us to collect full runs from before, say, 2005 (it remains weird that Wally West's first run on Flash is probably going to be the first full run in archival form from DC).  

As a side note: how is it so hard to make affordable collections for LoSH?  Bendis's new run just started (I know it's an all new continuity), and there's basically nothing on the shelves you could buy or order if you liked the concept!

----------


## SJNeal

> Are you saying I should stop waiting for Batgirl (Cassandra Cain) v4?


If I've had to stop waiting for PAD's_ Aquaman_ v3 (and PAD's _Supergirl_ V5, and Ostrander's 3rd vols. of _The Spectre_ and _Martian Manhunter_, and Dixon's _Birds of Prey_ v4 and _Legionnaires_ v3 and _The Legion by Abnett & Lanning_ v3) then yes, you should stop waiting for _Batgirl_ v4.   :Wink: 

Wow, seeing all those orphaned lines in one list is pretty depressing.  :Frown:

----------


## bob.schoonover

> If I've had to stop waiting for PAD's_ Aquaman_ v3 (and PAD's _Supergirl_ V5, and Ostrander's 3rd vols. of _The Spectre_ and _Martian Manhunter_, and Dixon's _Birds of Prey_ v4 and _Legionnaires_ v3 and _The Legion by Abnett & Lanning_ v3) then yes, you should stop waiting for _Batgirl_ v4.  
> 
> Wow, seeing all those orphaned lines in one list is pretty depressing.


Don't forget Robin v6, Azrael v2, Kyle Rayner v2/3 (I forget which was cancelled), and the high likelihood that Shadow of the Bat is ending at v4

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Also by Didio, and an even dumber statement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said in a Facebook group:
> 
> "What a completely moronic thing to say. Such a stupid move does 'excite' people, just not the way he's implying. I can't believe they are changing the spine to the Golden Age Batman Omnis -amongst others- after SEVEN volumes."
> ...


No he doesn't get us at all. He really does sound like a Tom Brevoort clone from a few years back. The difference, from my understanding, is that Brevoort had nothing to do with what got collected or not whereas Didio does, unfortunately. The Amazing Spider-Man Vol. 4 Omnibus was the biggest selling Omnibus last year. Vol. 4! That speaks volumes (pun intended).




> Very disappointing to read Didio's take on the current state of DC's collections department. 
> 
> Posters on this board and others recognized the trend a long time ago, but this pretty much confirms that they are finally realizing those trends as well.  They've essentially created their own self-fulfilling prophecy.


DC have shot themselves in the foot. Cancelling solicits has caused many to quit preordering which in turn has caused further cancellations. The Masterworks Board members are up in arms with not a few stating that their money will now go to Marvel. Someone mentioned about DC strangling themselves with their publishing methods. Very very sad.

----------


## ShooCat

> That speaks volumes (pun intended)


Lol.


10characters

----------


## Petrus7

> Don't forget Robin v6, Azrael v2, Kyle Rayner v2/3 (I forget which was cancelled), and the high likelihood that Shadow of the Bat is ending at v4


Not to mention Green Lantern: Hal Jordan vol. 2, Superman/Batman vol.6, Superman Blue vol.2, Catwoman by Jim Balent vol.3

The most depressing is that Didio proved himself clueless in his job. On numerous occasions he was complaining that people want older stories. So what seems to be problematic? Sell older stuff! How! Didio does not have to reinvent a wheel. Just copy Marvel's approach. Print 3 formats - Omni, Archives and epic own line. It is not a rocket science.

----------


## SJNeal

> Don't forget Robin v6, Azrael v2, Kyle Rayner v2/3 (I forget which was cancelled), and the high likelihood that Shadow of the Bat is ending at v4





> Not to mention Green Lantern: Hal Jordan vol. 2, Superman/Batman vol.6, Superman Blue vol.2, Catwoman by Jim Balent vol.3


You guys are just twisting the knife, thanks...  :Mad:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Not to mention Green Lantern: Hal Jordan vol. 2, Superman/Batman vol.6, Superman Blue vol.2, Catwoman by Jim Balent vol.3
> 
> The most depressing is that Didio proved himself clueless in his job. On numerous occasions he was complaining that people want older stories. So what seems to be problematic? Sell older stuff! How! Didio does not have to reinvent a wheel. Just copy Marvel's approach. Print 3 formats - Omni, Archives and epic own line. It is not a rocket science.


Welcome and way to come in hot on your first post!

I'll repeat myself, but how can you look at Epic Collections sales and not just do the same thing?  Maybe don't go as bold as Marvel and just start with a few things - Silver Age complete collections of Batman, Superman, Wonder Woman, Justice League, etc.  Build out from there.  Do SOMETHING!





> You guys are just twisting the knife, thanks...


Sorry?  I'm still livid about the Cassandra Cain thing.  One more collection would have gotten them to War Games and then all of her run would at least be collected *somewhere*.  It's one g.d. collection!

----------


## doolittle

> Don't forget Robin v6, Azrael v2, Kyle Rayner v2/3 (I forget which was cancelled), and the high likelihood that Shadow of the Bat is ending at v4





> If I've had to stop waiting for PAD's_ Aquaman_ v3 (and PAD's _Supergirl_ V5, and Ostrander's 3rd vols. of _The Spectre_ and _Martian Manhunter_, and Dixon's _Birds of Prey_ v4 and _Legionnaires_ v3 and _The Legion by Abnett & Lanning_ v3) then yes, you should stop waiting for _Batgirl_ v4.





> Not to mention Green Lantern: Hal Jordan vol. 2, Superman/Batman vol.6, Superman Blue vol.2, Catwoman by Jim Balent vol.3


ARGH.  I didn’t even realize some of these had been orphaned!  I have so many of these series.  :’(

----------


## Petrus7

> You guys are just twisting the knife, thanks...


Get ready for another twist :Frown: 

I have counted 17 paperback lines cancelled/orphaned. Apart from that, Animal Man Deluxe HC vol. 2 and JLA BA Omni vol. 3 as well as B&B Omni vol. 3.
Excuse for the Omnis' cancellation, made by our favourite Dan, was that they will try another approach with TPB in the first place... right. He clearly has no clue what is doing, he acts like a headless chicken. Moreover, what Jim Lee is doing? They both clearly do not care anymore.

----------


## Graphic Autist

The Robin Bronze Age has been canceled?

----------


## theegreatone

Can I get a whole list of orphaned/cancelled titles?

----------


## Dick Grayson

> Can I get a whole list of orphaned/cancelled titles?


You might ask for a list of completed series prior to the New 52, it’d be a whole heckuva lot shorter; shorter still if you make a list of titles/runs that have been reprinted in full AND all volumes are still in print.

----------


## Judge Dredd

> The Robin Bronze Age has been canceled?


Not yet, but who knows if it will last. 

Everyone should send Dan a facebook message letting him know how bad they are messing up.

----------


## Petrus7

> Welcome and way to come in hot on your first post!


Thank you. It is a pity it was made out of frustration. Due to my employment obligations I usually do not have time to participate in forum discussions, but Didio pushed the limits of my patience.




> I'll repeat myself, but how can you look at Epic Collections sales and not just do the same thing?  Maybe don't go as bold as Marvel and just start with a few things - Silver Age complete collections of Batman, Superman, Wonder Woman, Justice League, etc.  Build out from there.  Do SOMETHING!


I completely agree. They launched the Essential line, then the Golden/Silver/Bronze TPB line. In the both cases, they are failing. I fought that especially the Essential line would be DC' response to the epic line.

Moreover, why is it so difficult to implement the Epic line solutions into the Omnis' dust jackets? 
Didio does not have to downsize or cancel the lines, just hide the freaking volume number and add subtitle to the spine.





> Sorry?  I'm still livid about the Cassandra Cain thing.  One more collection would have gotten them to War Games and then all of her run would at least be collected *somewhere*.  It's one g.d. collection!


Yes, indeed. Luckily, Stephanie Browns' run was completed.





> Can I get a whole list of orphaned/cancelled titles?


There is the list based on my former collections and the previous cancelled pre-orders. Feel free to update it, if you want.

*Paperbacks. Cancelled/orphaned series:*

1.	Azrael by Danny O'neill and others vol. 2
2.	Aquaman by Peter David vol. 3
3.	Batman Shaman - cancelled
4.	Batgirl. Cassandra Cain run, vol. 4 
5.	Birds of Prey by Chuck Dixon vol. 4
6.	Catwoman by Jim Balent vo.l 3
7.	Green Lantern: Hal Jordan vol. 2, 
8.	Green Lantern: Kyle Rayner vol. 3
9.	The Legion by Abnett & Lanning vo. 3
10.	Martian Manhunter by John Ostrander vol. 2 or 3
11.	Robin. Tim Drake run by Chuck Dixon vol. 6
12.	Supergirl by Peter David vol. 5
13.	Superman/Batman vol.6, 
14.	Superman Blue vol.2, 
15.	Shadow of the Bat vol.5 No news about this run. DC forgot about it, apparently.
16.	Spectre by John Ostrander vol. 3

*Hardcovers/Deluxe/Omni:*
1.	Animal Man Deluxe HC vol. 2. No news at all.
2.	JLA BA Omni vol. 3 replaced with standard HC
3.	B&B Omni vol. 3
4.	Tales of the Batman by Alan Davis vol 2. Replaced with the Caped Crusader TPB line

----------


## ShooCat

> *Paperbacks. Cancelled/orphaned series:*
> 
> 6.	Catwoman by Jim Balent vo.l 2


This one, they did release.

----------


## Judge Dredd

> 2.	JLA BA Omni vol. 3 replaced with standard HC


What is the book that replaced it?

----------


## Rincewind

> There is the list based on my former collections and the previous cancelled pre-orders. Feel free to update it, if you want.
> 
> *Paperbacks. Cancelled/orphaned series:*
> 
> 1.	Azrael by Danny O'neill and others vol. 2
> 2.	Aquaman by Peter David vol. 3
> 3.	Batman Shaman - cancelled
> 4.	Batgirl. Cassandra Cain run, vol. 4 
> 5.	Birds of Prey by Chuck Dixon vol. 4
> ...


Superboy by Kesel/Grummet had 1 volume then ended
Justice League International had 6 volumes then ended
Legionnaires (Zero Hour LoSH) got 2 volumes then ended
Impulse has had a small TPB, large TPB, and Omnibus all solicited then cancelled.

----------


## FluffySheep

> *Paperbacks. Cancelled/orphaned series:*
> 
> 1.	Azrael by Danny O'neill and others vol. 2
> 2.	Aquaman by Peter David vol. 3
> 3.	Batman Shaman - cancelled
> 4.	Batgirl. Cassandra Cain run, vol. 4 
> 5.	Birds of Prey by Chuck Dixon vol. 4
> 6.	Catwoman by Jim Balent vo.l 2
> 7.	Green Lantern: Hal Jordan vol. 2, 
> ...


Sandman Mystery Theatre had volumes 1 and 2 and stopped, so that can go on the list too.

----------


## Petrus7

> This one, they did release.


My bad. It was volume 3 that got cancelled. Fixed




> What is the book that replaced it?


*
JLA BA Omni vol 3* should collect: The Justice League of America #147-181, page count 848 pages.

Then DC downsized as well as reduced the page count and spawned:
*
Justice League of America: The Wedding of the Atom and Jean Loring HC* (standard)
Collecting: The Justice League of America #149-158 and Super-Team Family #13-14, page count: 416 pages.

----------


## slop101

So are we getting a John Byrne Superman collection or not?

----------


## Seeker

> JLA BA Omni vol 3[/B] should collect: The Justice League of America #147-181, page count 848 pages.
> 
> Then DC downsized as well as reduced the page count and spawned:
> *
> Justice League of America: The Wedding of the Atom and Jean Loring HC* (standard)
> Collecting: The Justice League of America #149-158 and Super-Team Family #13-14, page count: 416 pages.


So they're leaving a gap of 3 issues for those of us trying to collect a complete run??

----------


## Rincewind

> So are we getting a John Byrne Superman collection or not?


Last news out of DC says not.

----------


## Petrus7

> So they're leaving a gap of 3 issues for those of us trying to collect a complete run??


Yes and no. It depends which source you are getting the information from:

*amazon.uk and forbidden planet: the book will start from the issue 149*
https://forbiddenplanet.com/277379-j...ing-hardcover/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Justice-Lea...3X4G79B6Z6XBEH
*
amazon.com and previewsworld: the book will start form the issue 147*
https://www.previewsworld.com/Catalog/JUN190605
https://www.amazon.com/Justice-Leagu...9216402&sr=8-1

----------


## Seeker

Thanks. If this were Marvel, I wouldn't have a doubt and would go ahead and pre-order.

----------


## Phd. Strange

> Thanks. If this were Marvel, I wouldn't have a doubt and would go ahead and pre-order.


Exactly. Consumer confidence is at an all time low with DC... they are using preorders to gauge how many copies their books will sell and if there aren’t enough preorders they cancel... but if they do that too many times (which they have) less and less people will preorder... 

There comes a point when after so many blunders a company simply can’t recover the confidence that they have lost. So it is with DC. 

The only thing that will save them is firing the people in charge of their collected editions and restructuring because I can’t imagine the people who are currently working for them having the ability to stop making bad decisions and start making good ones. This didn’t happen overnight. This is the result of years of bad practices on their part.

----------


## Brian

> *Hardcovers/Deluxe/Omni:*
> 1.	Animal Man Deluxe HC vol. 2. No news at all.
> 2.	JLA BA Omni vol. 3 replaced with standard HC
> 3.	B&B Omni vol. 3
> 4.	Tales of the Batman by Alan Davis vol 2. Replaced with the Caped Crusader TPB line


5. Unwritten Deluxe Vol 2 onwards.

----------


## Rimmer

> Thanks. If this were Marvel, I wouldn't have a doubt and would go ahead and pre-order.


But there's the rub, you see, that if you (and others) DON'T preorder, then they might assume interest is "too low" and cancel it altogether.  It's a viscous circle.
Now I'm with you, I'm not going to preorder a book that might get cancelled and have to deal with getting my money back and all that.  But it seems like that's how they do things these days.

----------


## Pete Wisdom

The problem's not that it might get cancelled. The problem is that they can't correctly solicit their books since forever. The solicitation said it starts with #149, and then there was info that it might actually start with #147, but it was only from a retailer who supposedly was told that, but it never got officially out for example on Comic List. So Danno says they need preorders to publish books, but doesn't say how people are supposed to make decision to preorder when the info they are basing their decision on is unreliable. Yes, the book can always have production problems you'd only find out about after you see it, but not knowing what is supposed to be in it in the first place? Start with fixing that, genius, then blame the customers when they don't bite.

----------


## Petrus7

> The problem's not that it might get cancelled. The problem is that they can't correctly solicit their books since forever. The solicitation said it starts with #149, and then there was info that it might actually start with #147, but it was only from a retailer who supposedly was told that, but it never got officially out for example on Comic List. So Danno says they need preorders to publish books, but doesn't say how people are supposed to make decision to preorder when the info they are basing their decision on is unreliable. Yes, the book can always have production problems you'd only find out about after you see it, but not knowing what is supposed to be in it in the first place? Start with fixing that, genius, then blame the customers when they don't bite.


I burn on that DC approach. DC started two Batman TPB lines, the Caped Crusader and Dark Detective, at the moment the best way to collect all the issues leading to the Knightfall, ALMOST.

It was solicited that the Caped Crusader vol. 1 should contain BATMAN #417-430 and BATMAN ANNUAL #12. After the purchase it turned out DC omitted issues BATMAN #426-429 - Death in the family. Unpleasant surprise to say the least. 

Source: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Batman-Cape...WNN8MZNFF18E96

----------


## Pete Wisdom

The actual soliciation through Diamond, rather than one from the book catalogue (which they could also work on being correct more often), of Caped Crusader vol. 1 lists the contents correctly. But vol.2:




> This collection of 1980s Batman tales *includes the legendary story “A Lonely Place of Dying,” in which a new Robin emerges in the form of computer hacker Tim Drake, who rescues Batman from The Joker and Two-Face*. This volume also includes the mystery story “The Many Deaths of Batman,” and a run of stories in which the Dark Knight must stop crime boss Zucco. Collects Batman #433-444 and Batman Annual #13.


With the Titans issues missing, it's more like 60% of the legendary story. Of course the released book doesn't have the story at all. But before you could only guess whether it would have all, none or half of it. There was no further info.

----------


## Rincewind

> The actual soliciation through Diamond, rather than one from the book catalogue (which they could also work on being correct more often), of Caped Crusader vol. 1 lists the contents correctly. But vol.2:
> 
> 
> 
> With the Titans issues missing, it's more like 60% of the legendary story. Of course the released book doesn't have the story at all. But before you could only guess whether it would have all, none or half of it. There was no further info.


I think the idea was to avoid double dipping.  Unfortunately, the descriptions were incorrect and confusing.  Which is a recurring problem with DC collections.

----------


## slop101

> Last news out of DC says not.


Boo!

Meanwhile, Marvel is releasing almost every bit of scrap that Byrne's created for them in different Omnibus, and DC can't even be bothered to do the best thing he's done for them for their flagship character. 

If you can't make money off of a great Superman collection, the problem isn't the market, it's you!

----------


## Pete Wisdom

And from the newest solicitations, Wonder Woman: The Last True Hero Book One, no longer labelled "by Messner-Loebs", but still described as collecting his run and still missing Joey Cavalieri's fill-in from #65. With a proper publisher, you'd be sure #65 is not in the book because it says so and you can pre-order or not depending on that info. But this is DC, so you might think solicitation is wrong and #65 is in it, and you'd probably be right. But then there's always a chance the solicitation happens to be correct and you get a book without an issue you wanted, but can't complain, because you were told it wouldn't be included. How many people will take a gamble? Enough for Danno to not cancel it because pre-orders were too low?

----------


## SJNeal

> And from the newest solicitations, Wonder Woman: The Last True Hero Book One, no longer labelled "by Messner-Loebs", but still described as collecting his run and still missing Joey Cavalieri's fill-in from #65. With a proper publisher, you'd be sure #65 is not in the book because it says so and you can pre-order or not depending on that info. But this is DC, so you might think solicitation is wrong and #65 is in it, and you'd probably be right. But then there's always a chance the solicitation happens to be correct and you get a book without an issue you wanted, but can't complain, because you were told it wouldn't be included. How many people will take a gamble? Enough for Danno to not cancel it because pre-orders were too low?


I'm taking the risk and pre-ordering this one.  We already have the Deodato collection, which is also the back 1/3 of Messner-Loebs' run, so if DC doesn't drop the ball they only need to spit out "The Last True Hero Book Two" and we'll have the complete M-L's run.

The omitted #65 is annoying, to be sure, but it was a self-contained fill in that won't effect reading enjoyment.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> I'm taking the risk and pre-ordering this one.  We already have the Deodato collection, which is also the back 1/3 of Messner-Loebs' run, so if DC doesn't drop the ball they only need to spit out "The Last True Hero Book Two" and we'll have the complete M-L's run.
> 
> The omitted #65 is annoying, to be sure, but it was a self-contained fill in that won't effect reading enjoyment.


Seeing them omit #65 is a bit disappointing from a completionist standpoint - I think it's fair to guess that if/when we get to Flash by Waid v8 (or maybe they'll call it Flash: The Second True Hero Book One so that we don't have a big number on the spine), they won't run us all the way to the beginning of the Flash by Johns volumes.

----------


## shaboo

> I burn on that DC approach. DC started two Batman TPB lines, the Caped Crusader and Dark Detective, at the moment the best way to collect all the issues leading to the Knightfall, ALMOST.
> 
> It was solicited that the Caped Crusader vol. 1 should contain BATMAN #417-430 and BATMAN ANNUAL #12. After the purchase it turned out DC omitted issues BATMAN #426-429 - Death in the family. Unpleasant surprise to say the least.


The "Death In The Family" TPB contains Batman #426-429 and #440-442 plus The New Titans #60-61, so why release exactly the same content again in the Caped Crusader Series?

There's already enough doubling between Caped Crusader/Dark Detective TPBs and Legends Of The Dark Knight/Tales Of The Batman HCs.

Let's just hope these will be released long enough to completely cover the gap between COIE and Knightfall.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*CRISIS ON INFINITE EARTHS: ARROWVERSE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
written by MARC GUGGENHEIM and MARV WOLFMAN
art by TOM DERENICK, GEORGE PÉREZ, and others
cover by JERRY ORDWAY
Crisis on Infinite Earths leaps from The CWs Arrowverse to this new collection starring fan-favorite character Felicity Smoak in a brand-new, Multiverse-spanning epic as she tries to locate the keys to the Anti-Monitors plan! Plus, Lex Luthor teams up with a council of Luthors, but can they all play nicely to save the Multiverse? Collects stories from Crisis on Infinite Earths Giant #1-2 and a Monitors worth of behind-the-scenes extras!
ON SALE 05.06.20
$17.99 US | 7.0625 x 10.875
96 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*JOKER: THE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
written by BRIAN AZZARELLO
art and new cover by LEE BERMEJO
The award-winning creative team behind Batman: Damned, Brian Azzarello and Lee Bermejo, present one of the most chilling Joker stories ever told, now in a Deluxe edition.
The Joker has been mysteriously released from Arkham Asylum, and hes not happy about whats been happening in his city while hes been away. What follows is a harrowing night of revenge, murder, and manic crime as only The Joker can deliver. He will take everything that is owed to him from the likes of the Penguin, the Riddler, Two-Face, Killer Croc, and of course, Batman...This Deluxe edition includes a section of previously unpublished developmental art by Bermejo.
ON SALE 05.06.20
$34.99 US | 7.0625 x 10.875
152 PAGES
FC | DC BLACK LABEL

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*THE SANDMAN BOX SET EXPANDED EDITION*
written by NEIL GAIMAN
art by various
cover by DAVE McKEAN
The Sandman stands as one of the most beloved comic book series of all time, and now Neil Gaimans masterpiece is collected in a newly expanded 14-volume box set! This collection includes trade paperback editions of The Sandman volumes 1-10, collecting the original 75 issues of the seminal series and more, along with the prequel The Sandman: Overture, illustrated by J.H. Williams III; The Sandman: Dream Hunters (both the prose story illustrated by Yoshitaka Amano and the comics adaptation illustrated by P. Craig Russell); and The Sandman: Endless Nights, featuring seven short stories starring the Endless.
ON SALE 09.23.20
$250.00 US | 14 VOLUMES
FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-9470-0
DC BLACK LABEL | AGES 17+

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*WONDER WOMAN #750: THE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
written by VITA AYALA, MARGUERITE BENNETT, KAMI GARCIA, DEAN HALE, JEFF LOVENESS, STEVE ORLANDO, GREG RUCKA, SCOTT SNYDER, GAIL SIMONE, MARIKO TAMAKI, and others
art by ELENA CASAGRANDE, COLLEEN DORAN, JESUS MERINO, BRYAN HITCH and others
cover by JOËLLE JONES
The landmark 750th issue of Wonder Woman is collected in a new Deluxe Edition hardcover! Longtime favorites and acclaimed new voices unite to give Diana, Princess of Themyscira, the anniversary volume she deserves. In the lead story, Wonder Womans epic Year of the Villain battle comes to a close, leading the way to new challenges ahead. Plus, this gem tells tales from Dianas past, present, and future by some of the greatest storytellers in the businessincluding Colleen Doran, Mariko Tamaki, and Kami Garcia, and legendary creators returning to the character, such as Gail Simone and Greg Rucka! Includes variant covers and more!
ON SALE 05.27.20
$17.99 US | 7.0625 x 10.875 | 172 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

Second month in a row with no Omnibuses solicited from DC.

----------


## legion_quest

Guess DC dont see the point with omnibus solicits anymore. Thry just cancel them later anyway. 

Useless company.

----------


## Seeker

> Second month in a row with no Omnibuses solicited from DC.


Second month in a row I have nothing to add to my "Buy" list. Thanks for the updates, Raffi.

----------


## Petrus7

> I burn on that DC approach. DC started two Batman TPB lines, the Caped Crusader and Dark Detective, at the moment the best way to collect all the issues leading to the Knightfall, ALMOST.
> 
> It was solicited that the Caped Crusader vol. 1 should contain BATMAN #417-430 and BATMAN ANNUAL #12. After the purchase it turned out DC omitted issues BATMAN #426-429 - Death in the family. Unpleasant surprise to say the least.






> The "Death In The Family" TPB contains Batman #426-429 and #440-442 plus The New Titans #60-61, so why release exactly the same content again in the Caped Crusader Series?
> 
> There's already enough doubling between Caped Crusader/Dark Detective TPBs and Legends Of The Dark Knight/Tales Of The Batman HCs.
> 
> Let's just hope these will be released long enough to completely cover the gap between COIE and Knightfall.


Maximum Carnage TPB is available so why Marvel released Spiderman Maximum Carnage Epic Collection? Why bother with X-men Milestones since the Epic line is available?

Because of the target audience. Death in the Family is a selection, which a casual reader can buy. The Caped Crusader and Dark Detective lines are more likely targeted to collectors who want to collect all the issues of Batman and Detective Comics in a chronological order and uniformed form. It is now obvious why custom binds are so popular.

There is not enough professionally prepared collections by DC Comics in terms of the post-crisis Batman. Legends Of The Dark Knight/Tales Of The Batman HCs are creator/artist centric and therefore incomplete, there are lots of missing/omitted issues (Gene Colan vol. 2 is the best example of it). 

The Cape Crusader and Dark Detective had a potential to clean the messy doubling and yet again DC failed in that matter. 

We can hope that a multi-billion worth publisher will publish the titles in full/with omitted issues and fill the gap between COIE and Knightfall or ...they will just cancel it on a whim.

As a long time DC fan I want them to succeed, but at the moment Marvel's offer is more attractive and structured.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

DC's Oversized Collected Editions Sales for December 2019:

21.	Watchmen Companion OHC - 1,374
40.	Man and Superman by Wolfman & Castellini Deluxe Edition OHC - 1,027
48.	Justice League by Scott Snyder Book 1 Deluxe Edition OHC - 950
56.	Animal Man by Jeff Lemire Omnibus - 875
74.	Y: The Last Man Omnibus - 785
75.	House of Secrets: The Bronze Age Vol. 2 Omnibus - 778
97.	Promethea 20th Anniversary Deluxe Edition Book 2 OHC - 630
130.	The Flash by Geoff Johns Vol. 1 Omnibus - 504
141.	Green Lantern: Rebirth Deluxe Edition OHC - 461
261.	Superman: The Golden Age Vol. 1 Omnibus (2nd Edition) - 261
319.	Final Crisis Omnibus (2nd Printing) - 213

----------


## ArthurCurry

> DC's Oversized Collected Editions Sales for December 2019:
> 
> 130.	The Flash by Geoff Johns Vol. 1 Omnibus - 504


Add to the next "orphaned omnibus line" list

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Add to the next "orphaned omnibus line" list


You could be right, though we should wait to see if it shifts a reasonable amount in January. Also, it has Geoff Johns attached to the title so DC may see these Omnibuses through to the end. Let's hope so.

----------


## Johnatellodi

The more time that goes by, the more I appreciate Absolute: Batman Incorporated. It's one of my favorite books.
Burnham's art, the colors, more blisteringly cool Morrison concepts and dialogue. 

I still have nitpicks, and I find the tone somewhat awkward as a continuation of what came before, but it's easily one of my favorite books. It's always fun to read.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> The more time that goes by, the more I appreciate Absolute: Batman Incorporated. It's one of my favorite books.
> Burnham's art, the colors, more blisteringly cool Morrison concepts and dialogue. 
> 
> I still have nitpicks, and I find the tone somewhat awkward as a continuation of what came before, but it's easily one of my favorite books. It's always fun to read.


I'm very excited about the omnibus in August.  I didn't pick up the Absolute w/the new Burnham pages, so it'll be quite a treat to get to read them for the first time.

----------


## Rincewind

> You could be right, though we should wait to see if it shifts a reasonable amount in January. Also, it has Geoff Johns attached to the title so DC may see these Omnibuses through to the end. Let's hope so.


Maybe the issue is that this run has been collected in:

1. Regular TPB series
2. A 3 volume omnibus set
3. A 6 volume fat TPB series

So a new differently mapped omnibus line may not have a high demand.

----------


## ArthurCurry

> Maybe the issue is that this run has been collected in:
> 
> 1. Regular TPB series
> 2. A 3 volume omnibus set
> 3. A 6 volume fat TPB series
> 
> So a new differently mapped omnibus line may not have a high demand.


I love the run, I just feel with those numbers on vol 1 and a lot of odd politics at DC with Geoff Johns it's an easy out to cancel the rest.

But yes, I think the fat tpbs are actually the best way to collect/read this run since you also have Waid's and Morrison/Millar's run in similar styled fat tpbs.

----------


## Brian

> Add to the next "orphaned omnibus line" list





> You could be right, though we should wait to see if it shifts a reasonable amount in January. Also, it has Geoff Johns attached to the title so DC may see these Omnibuses through to the end. Let's hope so.


Something else to remember is that this wasn't solicited to comic shops in the usual manner. Omnibuses can be solicited in the Diamond catalogue up to 9 months in advance, and retailers would normally have about 2 months before final order cut off. For example, the Jeff Lemire Animal Man omnibus was released at the same time as this Flash Omnibus, and was in Diamond's March 2019 catalogue.

I'm not sure why, but retailers were only informed about this omnibus in late September, and they only had three weeks to get orders in. It's entirely possible retailers missed this.

----------


## AJpyro

https://www.instocktrades.com/TP/DC/...GAIN/OCT190677

Why is this a thing?

----------


## Chrisko

What is everyone’s thoughts on the Joker omni? I love the character but is the book a little disjointed? Also, how much of this is reprinted somewhere else like the Neal Adams Batman omni? Is the build quality still good with the book or has DC officially turned the corner to making mousetrap omnis again?

----------


## Dick Grayson

> https://www.instocktrades.com/TP/DC/...GAIN/OCT190677
> 
> Why is this a thing?


So DC can say “people didn’t buy this trade of material we’ve released a dozen different times, so clearly there’s no interest in JLI enough to make further omnis”, of course.

----------


## Graphic Autist

> What is everyone’s thoughts on the Joker omni? I love the character but is the book a little disjointed? Also, how much of this is reprinted somewhere else like the Neal Adams Batman omni? Is the build quality still good with the book or has DC officially turned the corner to making mousetrap omnis again?


I dunno, but you can get it for less than 40 bucks at Amazon right now. I generally like the Bronze Age, so at the discount with coupon, I ordered one earlier today. Check the Good Deals thread for a direct link. Be aware there is a checkbox you can select to get the almost-20 dollars off.

----------


## Petrus7

> What is everyones thoughts on the Joker omni? I love the character but is the book a little disjointed? Also, how much of this is reprinted somewhere else like the Neal Adams Batman omni? Is the build quality still good with the book or has DC officially turned the corner to making mousetrap omnis again?


The binding is very good. No mouse trap this time. This particular omni is printed on a good quality matt, white paper, not shiny high-gloss paper. Thanks to the matt paper the art pops out nicely. I have not read the book yet, however, I can tell you that the Adam's art comes with the original inks.
Here is the Omnidog's overview/review of the omnibus: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbygqLpYlIk
I hope this will help.

----------


## copywrite

Think I might be done with DC collected editions until they can get their act together aka finally fire Didio.

----------


## Johnatellodi

Question for myself and anyone like me:

Why haven't we bought The Killing Joke Absolute Edition? It's an absolute steal at its current price. Shelf space? Love of expensive dining? I can't say.

----------


## SJNeal

> https://www.instocktrades.com/TP/DC/...GAIN/OCT190677
> 
> Why is this a thing?





> So DC can say “people didn’t buy this trade of material we’ve released a dozen different times, so clearly there’s no interest in JLI enough to make further omnis”, of course.


This is sooooo frustrating!  They've collected these same issues across every format, but won't finish the goddamn series for some reason!?  :Mad: 

However the trend may be broken if they actually print the solicited JLI vol. 2 omnibus, but I'm not holding my breath...

----------


## bob fett

269D5F13-2FC0-445D-BD11-011DAE4CDC95.jpg
Oh my poor eyes.

----------


## ShooCat

> 269D5F13-2FC0-445D-BD11-011DAE4CDC95.jpg
> Oh my poor eyes.


What, are you not "excited" about this "visual interpretation"?




> “It’s time to move on. Every change we make to the visual interpretation of our packaging is to excite people, and get more people excited about the books themselves.”

----------


## Captain Craig

The interpretation to my visual senses causes nausea...somewhere opposite of excitement.

----------


## SJNeal

The new list of upcoming Marvel omni releases just adds salt to DC's wounds...  :Frown:

----------


## Seeker

> The new list of upcoming Marvel omni releases just adds salt to DC's wounds...


Marvel already spiked the ball for 2020. I'm hoping the reprints list that we get Sunday takes the rest of my money for the year. I should probably thank dear old Dan for freeing up so much of my money that I no longer have to despair over who gets it.

----------


## My Two Cents

D C has plenty of omnibuses and hard covers and trade collections 
Available now I would rather get before I would buy any Marvel Beyond
What I already had on my radar

----------


## JCinOntario

Is there a list of 2020 DC omnibus releases somewhere?

----------


## pjerooo

> Is there a list of 2020 DC omnibus releases somewhere?


There was, but it has been cancelled :P

----------


## slop101

> Last news out of DC says not.


You sure DC canceled the Byrne Supes Omni? Because IST just updated with this...

----------


## Andru

> You sure DC canceled the Byrne Supes Omni? Because IST just updated with this...


I have noticed multiple canceled titles have remained on their site months after cancellation. IIRC The Batgirl of Burnside Omnibus was listed up until its "release date" and then removed from the site.

----------


## slop101

> I have noticed multiple canceled titles have remained on their site months after cancellation. IIRC The Batgirl of Burnside Omnibus was listed up until its "release date" and then removed from the site.


Yeah, but that Supes omni was put on their site _after_ the supposed cancellation.

----------


## Dick Grayson

> Yeah, but that Supes omni was put on their site _after_ the supposed cancellation.


The only thing you can be sure of at the moment when it comes to the release of a DC collected edition is you cant be sure of anything. The current upheaval has only made a bad situation worse, as far as knowing what books are coming out and what will be in them. 

Given that DC rarely seems to have a long-term plan, I would put little stock in what third party websites display. At the moment, you cannot know what DC will release until its actually released. Hopefully they will get it together and stop blaming every nonsensical thing under the sun for poor sales and realize that their inability to properly communicate what is coming out, when, and what the contents will be, along with an inability to continue a line of books that doesnt have the name Johns on it, is hurting them much more than the volume number on a given book.

----------


## Crossfist

Has the binding in the Snyder Batman omnibus been fixed?

----------


## slop101

> Has the binding in the Snyder Batman omnibus been fixed?


What was wrong with it?

----------


## Brian

> Yeah, but that Supes omni was put on their site _after_ the supposed cancellation.


It's on Diamond's most recent cancellation list (here), so it's definitely cancelled. It's due to be resolicited in a different format, i.e. a standard sized hardcover.

----------


## The Cheat

> What was wrong with it?


Really tight leading to a lot of gutter loss.

----------


## xanar

Like most books with that amount of pages form DC, nothing new.

----------


## SJNeal

I received a cancellation notice from DCBS this morning for _Absolute Swamp Thing by Alan Moore Vol. 2_. 

It did say it would be resolicited at a later date; given the same thing happened to Vol. 1 I'm hoping that's the case.  *crosses fingers*

----------


## slop101

> I received a cancellation notice from DCBS this morning for _Absolute Swamp Thing by Alan Moore Vol. 2_. 
> 
> It did say it would be resolicited at a later date; given the same thing happened to Vol. 1 I'm hoping that's the case.  *crosses fingers*


I'm assuming the first one sold well enough where they wouldn't cancel the next one.
But then who even knows with DC anymore!

----------


## Rincewind

> I'm assuming the first one sold well enough where they wouldn't cancel the next one.
> But then who even knows with DC anymore!


I think Moore is one of the few writers DC makes sure to keep in print.

----------


## SJNeal

Now that I think about it, the cover for vol. 1 isn't what was originally advanced solicited before the temporary cancellation.  Vol. 2 was solicited with the cover of _Swamp Thing_ #171, which was during Mark Millar's run.  I'm not sure that's a big enough change to warrant a delay in printing/shipping, as covers change fairly frequently, but who knows...?

----------


## Phd. Strange

I just saw this on Amazon:

Superman: The Man of Steel Vol. 1

Hardcover

Cover price of 49.99

480 pages

July 28 2020


Right now the preorder is 35.65 on amazon (USA)

It will be interesting to see if IST offers this for 50% off the week on release for 25... seems too good to be true as with Powers of X House of X HC they only did normal 42% off the week of release :Frown: .

But they did Promethea for 50% the week of release... so I’m optimistic.

The real question is is will this be oversized? Hopefully it will be... we shall see.

July the 14th is shaping up to be an expensive week, you have JLA by Morrison, Conan the Barbarian 4, Promethea Deluxe 3, and then this.

----------


## VanWinkle

> I just saw this on Amazon:
> 
> Superman: The Man of Steel Vol. 1
> 
> Hardcover
> 
> Cover price of 49.99
> 
> Superman is reinvented from the ground up in this omnibus collection of stories that defined the Man of Steel for decades! 
> ...


If a book doesn't have the word omnibus or deluxe edition, and it's not some kind of special HC like Wednesday Comics or something, it's not oversized. This goes for the new Superman Man of Steel HC, but it's helpful info for you for future reference as well.

----------


## Phd. Strange

> If a book doesn't have the word omnibus or deluxe edition, and it's not some kind of special HC like Wednesday Comics or something, it's not oversized. This goes for the new Superman Man of Steel HC, but it's helpful info for you for future reference as well.


Superman is reinvented from the ground up in this omnibus collection of stories that defined the Man of Steel for decades! 

It says that in the description of it. So I dunno. I still think there is a chance it could be oversized but maybe that is just wishful thinking. Seems ambiguous to me and also it could be changed yet again.

----------


## shaboo

> Superman is reinvented from the ground up in this omnibus collection of stories that defined the Man of Steel for decades! 
> 
> It says that in the description of it. So I dunno. I still think there is a chance it could be oversized but maybe that is just wishful thinking. Seems ambiguous to me and also it could be changed yet again.


The only correct thing here is the page count. The rest was simply taken from the description of the originally planned Omnibus and is completely wrong!

This is NOT an "omnibus collection", these bold tales are NOT "collected here in omnibus format" and it will of course NOT include all the issues "Action Comics #584-593, Action Comics Annual #1, Adventures of Superman #424-435, Adventures of Superman Annual #1, Legion of Super-Heroes #37-38, Superman #1-11, Superman Annual #1, The Man of Steel #1-6".

And it won't be oversized.

----------


## Phd. Strange

> The only correct thing here is the page count. The rest was simply taken from the description of the originally planned Omnibus and is completely wrong!
> 
> This is NOT an "omnibus collection", these bold tales are NOT "collected here in omnibus format" and it will of course NOT include all the issues "Action Comics #584-593, Action Comics Annual #1, Adventures of Superman #424-435, Adventures of Superman Annual #1, Legion of Super-Heroes #37-38, Superman #1-11, Superman Annual #1, The Man of Steel #1-6".
> 
> And it won't be oversized.


Yeah you are correct that description must be old. But somehow it might still end up being oversized. I just don’t see how the people in DC’s collected edition department can continue to respect themselves without oversizing this hardcover.

----------


## Brian

> Yeah you are correct that description must be old. But somehow it might still end up being oversized. I just dont see how the people in DCs collected edition department can continue to respect themselves without oversizing this hardcover.


I don't think DC's collected editions department are going to lose that much sleep over this being a standard sized hardcover instead of deluxe.  :Wink: 

You're right that this _might_ end up being a deluxe sized book, and with DC, we can't be completely certain until the book is actually in someone's hands. But that's not been DC's modus operandi to date with this type of material, and there's nothing to suggest it's going to be different for Byrne's Superman.

----------


## Dr Hank

> The real question is is will this be oversized? Hopefully it will be... we shall see.
> 
> July the 14th is shaping up to be an expensive week, you have JLA by Morrison, Conan the Barbarian 4, Promethea Deluxe 3, and then this.


Yeah I'd actually buy it if it was a Deluxe Edition, but sounds like it's going to be just standard size so I'll pass. An omni will get my money. 

But I'll still be getting JLA and Promethea that week, might as well add "DC" onto my paychecks.

----------


## slop101

Question... did they end up fixing all the mistakes in Justice League International vol. 1 Omni in a new printing? 
(and did they actually fix everything, or just some things?)
And if I were to buy it now (say, from IST), will I get the corrected version?

----------


## Petrus7

> Yeah I'd actually buy it if it was a Deluxe Edition, but sounds like it's going to be just standard size so I'll pass. An omni will get my money. 
> 
> But I'll still be getting JLA and Promethea that week, might as well add "DC" onto my paychecks.


DC managed to publish the entire Fables run in the Deluxe format. They could try that with Byrne's Superman.

----------


## Phd. Strange

> Yeah I'd actually buy it if it was a Deluxe Edition, but sounds like it's going to be just standard size so I'll pass. An omni will get my money. 
> 
> But I'll still be getting JLA and Promethea that week, might as well add "DC" onto my paychecks.


Yeah I will buy it... but only if it ends up deluxe. I bought both of the Green Lantern by Morrison hardcovers and when I got them I realized how small non deluxe books really are. Especially with that detailed art.

I didn’t realize how spoiled I had become reading all my marvel OHC and omnibus but it felt like I was reading a mini-comic out of a cereal box.

Would DC really make the Man of Steel HC into a teeny tiny comic for like an ant to read ?

----------


## RyanBlueThunder

> DC managed to publish the entire Fables run in the Deluxe format. They could try that with Byrne's Superman.


As someone who really enjoyed the first 3 Deluxe Hardcovers of Fables, I really want them to do a simple reprint of volumes 4 and 7.  PLEASE!  I want to GIVE THEM MY MONEY to buy the entire series, but keeping volumes 4 and 7 for some reason so limited, it makes me want to tear my hair out.  Also ya, seriously DC give us a Byrne Supes omni, give us a whole run of Deluxe Editions, why why why not?  Please realize that pre-orders aren't the best metric.  Folks, like me, are concerned with build quality of DC books.  Personally, my Absolute Swamp Thing was a big iffy on the binding.  I'll DEFINITELY buy a volume 2, but I'm going to wait to see if there are more problems with binding, and buy from IST or CGN, after the reviews come in.  Deliver a quality product (aka not the glue mess that was Snyder/Capullo Batman, arguably the most anticipated omnibus from DC in 2019).  Deliver a consistent, quality product and folks will feel compelled to pre-order.

----------


## The Cheat

> Question... did they end up fixing all the mistakes in Justice League International vol. 1 Omni in a new printing? 
> (and did they actually fix everything, or just some things?)
> And if I were to buy it now (say, from IST), will I get the corrected version?


They certainly fixed the missing speech text, I can't remember if there was any out of order pages though. I emailed the retailer before ordering to make sure I got the second printing.

----------


## slop101

> I can't remember if there was any out of order pages though..


Pages 638 & 639 were swapped.
There were at least 2 missing text bubbles, if not more.

----------


## shaboo

> Pages 638 & 639 were swapped.
> There were at least 2 missing text bubbles, if not more.


There were exactly two missing bubbles and two swapped pages.

These errors have been corrected in the second printing, but the general printing quality has remained completely unchanged and is still lousy.

Hopefully the second Omnibus will be a vast improvement!

----------


## Destro777

I just cant trust DC anymore with these collections.
Its insane that Alan Moore's Promethea is getting 3 oversized hardcovers to complete the series - but Grant Morrison's Animal Man is apparently canceled after 1, when two volumes would complete the run. Promethea vol 1 came out the same month as Animal Man Vol 1 too.

DC should have collected the full run of Denny Oneil's The Question in omnibus by now but apparently they hate money.  Marvel is collecting Peter David's full Hulk run but DC cancelled his Aquaman TP collections. Who knows if Geoff John's JSA run will continue in tradepaperback format - no new news of anything past 3 yet. Its a total crapshoot.

In comparison, obscure stuff like Moonknight and Cloak&Dagger are hitting omni and they are even revisiting the Gerber Man-thing collections at vol 3 over at marvel - this is after the man-thing collections went on hiatus for awhile. But hey, DC will drop another Watchmen or Killing Joke collection on you, like we dont have enough of those...

Fire all of these fools in charge of DC collections already. The market is there - people will buy this stuff. Its just run by buffoons.

----------


## Captain Craig

^^^^
So true. I'll say this, it has made it easier to get other things. I don't just mean other collected editions from another publisher but other things in general in other areas.
Bought that 5' sitting bench for the mudroom the wife has been wanting for a year+, she is super happy.

I'm pumped about the Marvel fare you mentioned. So jazzed about Moon Knight, Cloak&Dagger along with the P.David Hulks(two volumes this year!)

----------


## tv horror

Is The Spectre collected in any volumes? I would love to read his stories in a volume like the Golden age omnibus editions. I already have  the Showcase presents volume but it is in black and white, thanks for any replies. :Wink:

----------


## shaboo

> Is The Spectre collected in any volumes? I would love to read his stories in a volume like the Golden age omnibus editions. I already have  the Showcase presents volume but it is in black and white, thanks for any replies.


https://www.edelweiss.plus/#sku=1779502931&page=1

----------


## tv horror

The link did not show any results Shaboo however thanks for the reply.

----------


## Rincewind

> The link did not show any results Shaboo however thanks for the reply.


There's been one golden age archive collections for the Spectre, but it's out of print.  

A bronze age Spectre omnibus has been solicited for later this year, but DC has been inconsistent about actually releasing collections they solicit.

----------


## Avengers1986

This is surprising, the Injustice omnibus is out of stock on instocktrades already.   https://www.instocktrades.com/TP/DC/...L-01/MAR190580

----------


## tv horror

> There's been one golden age archive collections for the Spectre, but it's out of print.  
> 
> A bronze age Spectre omnibus has been solicited for later this year, but DC has been inconsistent about actually releasing collections they solicit.


Thanks I'll seek it out and thanks for the heads up on the bronze age volume.

----------


## signalman112

Spectre Bronze Age Omnibus.

https://13thdimension.com/the-spectr...nibus-release/

----------


## newparisian

Are there plans to reprint O'neil's The Question series, perhaps as an omnibus? On Amazon I see the TPBs but they seem OOP and thus pricier than I'd like.

----------


## Phd. Strange

> Are there plans to reprint O'neil's The Question series, perhaps as an omnibus? On Amazon I see the TPBs but they seem OOP and thus pricier than I'd like.


Only time will tell. I would like Unwritten to be fully collected in oversized anything. And that Starman Omnibus that was cancelled.

----------


## Hellboydce

Not a big fan of Wonder Woman but I absolutely loved Azzarello’s run, is the Simone run just as good? Unsure if I want to get it or cancel my pre-order

----------


## SJNeal

> Not a big fan of Wonder Woman but I absolutely loved Azzarello’s run, is the Simone run just as good? Unsure if I want to get it or cancel my pre-order


Simone's more traditional I guess you could say, in that there were no drastic revamps/retcons.  They're two very different things, but I love them both.  

I say keep your pre-order; if you hate it you can always sell it for full price once DC lets it go out of print.  And these days, that'll be sooner than later.

----------


## JAG2045

Had a look through Batman: Dark Knight Detective vol 3 at my LCS today and contains

Detective Comics 592-600
Extras - the "Tribute: People of Note Pay Homage to Batman" pages from Detective Comics 600 (the pages for these seem darker than the rest of the pages, possibly due to the quality of the scans?)
Cover for the "Batman: Blind Justice" TPB

----------


## Nab432

> Had a look through Batman: Dark Knight Detective vol 3 at my LCS today and contains
> 
> Detective Comics 592-600
> Extras - the "Tribute: People of Note Pay Homage to Batman" pages from Detective Comics 600 (the pages for these seem darker than the rest of the pages, possibly due to the quality of the scans?)
> Cover for the "Batman: Blind Justice" TPB


I just got this on IST

----------


## AJpyro

Where does Justice League Quarterly fall on the JLI saga?

----------


## Hellboydce

> Simone's more traditional I guess you could say, in that there were no drastic revamps/retcons.  They're two very different things, but I love them both.  
> 
> I say keep your pre-order; if you hate it you can always sell it for full price once DC lets it go out of print.  And these days, that'll be sooner than later.


You’ve persuaded me

----------


## SJNeal

> Where does Justice League Quarterly fall on the JLI saga?


Kind of all over the place...?  

The new trade that is out today collects the first 4 issues, of which introduced Booster's side project (The Conglomerate) and can be read independently of the main _JLI/A_ book.  Once Giffen & DeMatteis stopped writing _JLQ_, the stories were by an array of writers.  Reading _JLA/JLE_ might give added context to some of the stories, but most of them are self-contained.

----------


## bob.schoonover

Now that Death Metal has been officially announced, is there any hope we'll get a proper Dark Nights: Metal Omnibus towards the end of the year to capitalize on what will probably be a pretty successful event book?  I assume we'll get a Snyder/Capullo Batman v2 somewhere in that timeframe, too, but I think both would be good ideas

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Judge Dredd

So DC solicited 5 years later legion omnibus along with JL Silver Age vol 1 reprint odds of these being cancelled? Also Absolute Swamp Thing already getting a reprint.

----------


## Rincewind

The contents for JLI omnibus volume 2 have been revealed in the May solicits.  It collects Justice League America #31-50, Justice League Europe #7-25, Justice League America Annual #4, Justice League Europe Annual #1, Justice League Quarterly #1, and Justice League International Special #1.

1. DC is including the Justice League Quarterly first issue.  
2. It does collect the JLE issues that Gerard Jones scripted.  
3. The JLI Special is more of a Mr. Miracle spotlight issue by Len Wein that ties into the MM series.  It does explain how MM leaves the team and why his replacement acts oddly in the JLA title.
4. A third volume should wrap up the Giffen et al JLI run.

On mapping the third volume, there are 10 issues and 1 annual of JLA, 11 issues and 1 annual of JLE left in the original run.  Collecting only this would make volume 3 a much smaller collection.  There are several related issues that could also be included in volume 3.
1. Justice League International Special 2: This is a special that wraps up the Huntress solo series and guest stars the JLI.  It is not directly tied into the regular titles like the first Special did.
2. Further issues of Justice League Quarterly: Issues 2-4 are by Giffen/DeMatties and will probably be included.  Issues 5 and 6 came out during the JLI era and might be included.  Issues 7-17 are after the main run and will probably not be included.
3. A Giffen/Maguire JLI story in JLA 80 Page Giant, plus the 2 Formerly Known As The Justice League stories (12 issues).  Including the FKATJL would make the third volume close to size of vol 1 and 2.
4. John Ostrander wrote some issues set in the JLI era that can fit right into a JLI collection, including Martian Manhunter #24 and JLA Incarnations #6.  Very unlikely these would be included. I just like these stories and recommend them to any JLI fan.

----------


## Judge Dredd

Yeah I would not trust anything listed in the solicit you have to wait till someone gets hands on the book remember how the first one was solicited and was not accurate it would be foolish to trust this one

JUSTICE LEAGUE #1-6, JUSTICE LEAGUE INTERNATIONAL #7-25, JUSTICE LEAGUE AMERICA #26-46, JUSTICE LEAGUE EUROPE #1-21, SUICIDE SQUAD #13, JUSTICE LEAGUE INTERNATIONAL ANNUAL #1-3, JUSTICE LEAGUE AMERICA ANNUAL #4, JUSTICE LEAGUE EUROPE ANNUAL #1 and more!

----------


## Rincewind

> Yeah I would not trust anything listed in the solicit you have to wait till someone gets hands on the book remember how the first one was solicited and was not accurate it would be foolish to trust this one
> 
> JUSTICE LEAGUE #1-6, JUSTICE LEAGUE INTERNATIONAL #7-25, JUSTICE LEAGUE AMERICA #26-46, JUSTICE LEAGUE EUROPE #1-21, SUICIDE SQUAD #13, JUSTICE LEAGUE INTERNATIONAL ANNUAL #1-3, JUSTICE LEAGUE AMERICA ANNUAL #4, JUSTICE LEAGUE EUROPE ANNUAL #1 and more!


Every DC collection solicitation should come with a caveat:
1. Contents may not be accurate
2. Further volumes may take years to come out
3. Could just be cancelled

----------


## Judge Dredd

> Every DC collection solicitation should come with a caveat:
> 1. Contents may not be accurate
> 2. Further volumes may take years to come out
> 3. Could just be cancelled


Sad but true

----------


## shaboo

> Every DC collection solicitation should come with a caveat:
> 1. Contents may not be accurate
> 2. Further volumes may take years to come out
> 3. Could just be cancelled


4. Dust jacket design may change anytime

----------


## bob.schoonover

Is there anything one should read before 5YL in LoSH, or is it really a "jump in and figure it out" kind of story?  Presume I'm broadly familiar w/the concept of the LoSH, but not any particular story

----------


## Rincewind

> Is there anything one should read before 5YL in LoSH, or is it really a "jump in and figure it out" kind of story?  Presume I'm broadly familiar w/the concept of the LoSH, but not any particular story


I would recommend being familiar with the history and civilian names of the LoSH.  The run does not use code names assumes you know the history of the Legion.  At the very least, bookmark the wiki page for Legion of Superheroes.

----------


## bob.schoonover

Thanks.  I've read a few Legion stories in varying continuities (Johns' L3W/Lightning Saga, Waid's Brave acces Bold appearances, Great Darkness, probably others), so I'll be okay on codenames. I imagine I can pick up the rest.  Just wanted to make sure there's not a "Prelude to 5YL" style story that is required reading

----------


## ShooCat

> 4. "Visual interpretation" may change anytime


Fixed that for you.

Yeah, I'm still angry at the sheer stupidity of it, and the use of even stupider corporate speech.

----------


## ranagar

> Thanks.  I've read a few Legion stories in varying continuities (Johns' L3W/Lightning Saga, Waid's Brave acces Bold appearances, Great Darkness, probably others), so I'll be okay on codenames. I imagine I can pick up the rest.  Just wanted to make sure there's not a "Prelude to 5YL" style story that is required reading


I have not read the comics for many years [though I do still have them]. However, from what I dimly recall, it was not always easy to identify who was who in Legion continuity, even for aficionados. In part I think this may have been because the art style was very different.

----------


## Tony

I tried to read the 5YL run as it came out since I worked in my parents store. I stopped after a few issues, just didn't grab me. One day I realized we still had at least 1 issue each of the first year so I brought them home and read them all at once and it was fantastic. I think the biggest turn for me was Tenzil Kem in issue 11? or you may know him as Matter Eater Lad. anyway once it clicked for me I couldn't wait for the next issue. 

I don't think it even tried to be new reader friendly and just said figure it out or read something else. If you stuck it out you remember it as a great run but it takes some effort. I knew pelenty of Legion fans that thought it was bad, though I think it was maybe the best Legion run it was very polarizing. It basically convinced me Levits owed Giffen a lot of credit for their run. I feel like Giffen however bad at dialogue he is was a lot of the ideas.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*ABSOLUTE SWAMP THING BY ALAN MOORE VOL. 2 HC*
written by ALAN MOORE
art by STEPHEN BISSETTE, RICK VEITCH, JOHN TOTLEBEN, and STAN WOCH
cover by JOHN TOTLEBEN
Collecting issues #35-50 of Alan Moores seminal Swamp Thing run in oversize Absolute format, this volume brims with horrors including underwater vampires, a werewolf with an unusual curseand the debut of John Constantine! Plus, Swamp Things quest for self-discovery comes to its shattering conclusion, and a harbinger of doom awakens an evil beyond comprehensionbringing together Constantine, Deadman, the Phantom Stranger, the Spectre and others.
RESOLICIT | ON SALE 10.21.20
$99.99 US | 424 PAGES | 8.25 x 10.875
FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-779502827
DC BLACK LABEL | AGES 17+
This title is resolicited. All previous orders are canceled.




*ABSOLUTE SWAMP THING BY ALAN MOORE VOL. 1 HC NEW PRINTING*
written by ALAN MOORE
art by STEPHEN BISSETTE, JOHN TOTLEBEN, SHAWN McMANUS, DAN DAY, RICK VEITCH, ALFREDO ALCALA, and others
cover by STEPHEN BISSETTE and JOHN TOTLEBEN
The sold-out Absolute edition is back! This first of three volumes includes Alan Moores first Swamp Thing story, issue #20s Loose Ends, a prelude to his haunting origin story, The Anatomy Lesson, which reshapes Swamp Things mythology with terrifying revelations. Collects Saga of the Swamp Thing #20-34 and Swamp Thing Annual #2.
ON SALE 10.07.20
$99.99 US | 448 PAGES | 8.25 x 10.875
FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-8493-0
DC BLACK LABEL | AGES 17+

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN BY GRANT MORRISON OMNIBUS VOL. 3* 
written by GRANT MORRISON
art by YANICK PAQUETTE, CHRIS BURNHAM, FRAZER IRVING, DAVID FINCH, DECLAN SHALVEY, SCOTT CLARK, CAMERON STEWART, and JORGE LUCAS
cover by CHRIS BURNHAM
Batmans war on crime goes global! Bruce Wayne is back under the cowl, and to better serve his mission, hes trained heroes around the world, along with the help of longtime allies such as Catwoman and Batwoman. But the threat of Leviathan loomsCollects Batman: The Return #1, Batman Incorporated (Series 1) #1-8, Batman Incorporated: Leviathan Strikes! #1, Batman Incorporated (Series 2) #0-13, and Batman Incorporated Special #1.
ON SALE 08.19.20
$75.00 US | 688 PAGES | 7.0625 x 10.875

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*DARK KNIGHT RETURNS: THE GOLDEN CHILD DELUXE EDITION OHC*
written by FRANK MILLER
art and cover by RAFAEL GRAMPá
Frank Millers return to the Dark Knight universe gets the deluxe edition treatment!
Its been three years since the events of Dark Knight III: The Master Race. Lara has spent the time learning to be more human, and Carrie Kelley has been growing into her new role as Batwoman. But a terrifying evil has returned to Gotham City, and Lara and Carrie must team up to stop this growing threatand they have a secret weapon. Young Jonathan Kent, the golden child, has a power inside of him unlike anything the world has ever seen, and its about to be unleashed...
Dark Knight Returns: The Golden Child is Frank Millers return to the world of the Dark Knight, and joining him is superstar artist Rafael Grampá, the mastermind behind the groundbreaking Mesmo Delivery, plus behind-the-scenes materials.
ON SALE 06.10.20
$17.99 US | 80 PAGES
7.0625 x 10.875
FC | ISBN: 978-1-77950-391-6
DC BLACK LABEL | AGES 17+

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*DC COMICS: THE ASTONISHING ART OF AMANDA CONNER OHC*
written by AMANDA CONNER, JIMMY PALMIOTTI, DARWYN COOKE, TOM KING, and others
art by AMANDA CONNER
cover by AMANDA CONNER
In a sequel to DC Comics: The Sequential Art of Amanda Conner, we present more of the ultra-talented Ms. Conner’s comics, including Before Watchmen: Silk Spectre #1-4, Harley Quinn 25th Anniversary Special #1, The Kamandi Challenge #3, Harley Quinn: Be Careful What You Wish For #1, Batman #68, the Supergirl stories from Wednesday Comics #1-12, and more.
ON SALE 06.03.20
$39.99 US | 256 PAGES
7.0625” x 10.875”


*HARLEY QUINN: THE NEW 52 BOX SET*
written by AMANDA CONNER, JIMMY PALMIOTTI, ADAM GLASS, SCOTT SNYDER, PETER J. TOMASI, and others
art by CHAD HARDIN, FEDERICO DALLOCCHIO, GREG CAPULLO, JASON FABOK, and others
In the past decade, Harley Quinn grew from a fan favorite to a mainstream sensation, and this box set collects three volumes that helped bring the character to new levels of popularity! In Harley Quinn Vol. 1: Hot in the City, witness Harley’s big move to Coney Island as she becomes a roller derby queen—all while continuing her criminal career! Then, alongside villains such as Deadshot and King Shark, she’s recruited by the government to take on deadly missions in Suicide Squad Vol. 1: Kicked in the Teeth! Plus, Harley is drawn into the madness of the Bat-Family’s darkest hour in The Joker: Death of the Family!
ON SALE 09.16.20
$59.99 US




*GREEN LANTERN: 80 YEARS OF THE EMERALD KNIGHT OHC*
written by BILL FINGER, JOHN BROOME, DENNIS O’NEIL, LEN WEIN, ALAN MOORE, RON MARZ, GEOFF JOHNS, and others
art by MARTIN NODELL, GIL KANE, NEAL ADAMS, DAVE GIBBONS, DARWYN COOKE, and others
new cover by JIM LEE and SCOTT WILLIAMS
DC celebrates the 80th anniversary of the Emerald Knight with this new hardcover collection of the best Green Lantern tales across the decades! This new hardcover celebrates the legacy of Green Lantern, from the debut of Alan Scott in 1940, to the character’s rebirth in 1959 as test pilot Hal Jordan—part of a vast Green Lantern Corps that serves justice across the galaxy—to John Stewart, Guy Gardner, Kyle Rayner, Jessica Cruz, and beyond. Included in this title are some of the greatest Green Lantern tales ever, featuring stories and art by comics’ top talents.
ON SALE 06.10.20
$29.99 US | 7.062” x 10.875” 400 PAGES | FC

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*JUSTICE LEAGUE INTERNATIONAL OMNIBUS VOL. 2* 
written by KEITH GIFFEN, J.M. DEMATTEIS, and others
art by KEITH GIFFEN, CHRIS SPROUSE, MIKE McKONE, MARSHALL ROGERS, DARICK ROBERTSON, and others
new cover by KEVIN MAGUIRE
Maxwell Lords domination of the Justice League continues in this second omnibus of never-before-collected issues! As the League franchises out to Antarctica, Lord Havok and the Extremists arrive on Earth to continue their galactic conquest, and Blue Beetle and Booster Gold come up with another of their countless schemes. Collects Justice League America #31-50, Justice League Europe #7-25, Justice League America Annual #4, Justice League Europe Annual #1, Justice League Quarterly #1, and Justice League International Special #1.
ON SALE 08.26.20
$125.00 US | 7.0625 x 10.875 | 1192 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA BY BRAD MELTZER: THE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
written by BRAD MELTZER and GEOFF JOHNS
art by ED BENES, DALE EAGLESHAM, SHANE DAVIS, GENE HA, and others
cover by ED BENES
New York Times bestselling novelist Brad Meltzers entire run on Justice League of America is collected for the first time! After the darkest hour in the history of the DC Universe, Superman, Batman, and Wonder Woman meet to choose who will make up the new Justice League of America. Then, the new team discovers that several members of the Legion of Super-Heroes are in the present! With the help of the Justice Society of America, Superman and his team must track down all seven Legionnaires to discover why these heroes have traveled back in time! Collects Justice League of America (2006) #0-12 and Justice Society of America (2006) #5-6.
ON SALE 06.10.20
$39.99 US | 7.0625 x 10.875 | 470 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA: THE SILVER AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 1 NEW EDITION*
written by GARDNER FOX and DENNIS O’NEIL
art by MIKE SEKOWSKY and others
cover by MIKE SEKOWSKY and MURPHY ANDERSON
In these epics from Justice League of America #31-76 and Mystery in Space #75, the World’s Greatest Super Heroes face Brain Storm, the Key, the Royal Flush Gang, Felix Faust, and numerous threats from across the cosmos! Guest-starring Metamorpho, the Justice Society of America, and more!
ON SALE 08.26.20
$99.99 US | 7.0625” x 10.875”
888 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*LEGION OF SUPER-HEROES: FIVE YEARS LATER OMNIBUS VOL. 1*
written by KEITH GIFFEN, TOM BIERBAUM, MARY BIERBAUM, DAN JURGENS, and AL GORDON
art by KEITH GIFFEN, JASON PEARSON, COLLEEN DORAN, CURT SWAN, STUART IMMONEN, DAN JURGENS, and others
cover by DUSTY ABELL and BOB SMITH
It’s the Legion of Super-Heroes like you’ve never seen them before, as the United Planets becomes a darker place, with familiar characters changed and the Earth overtaken by alien invaders—prompting the Legion to take on these dangerous new threats. Now this bold era of DC history is collected in an omnibus edition! Collects Legion of Super-Heroes #1-39, Timber Wolf #1-5, Legion of Super-Heroes Annual #1-3, and Adventures of Superman #478.
ON SALE 08.12.20
$150.00 US | 7.0625” x 10.875” | 1,424 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*NIGHTWING YEAR ONE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
written by SCOTT BEATTY and CHUCK DIXON
art and cover by SCOTT McDANIEL and ANDY OWENS
Since being cut loose by Batman, Dick Grayson is Robin no more. Unsure of what to do and where to turn, he seeks solace from familiar sources—including Superman, Batgirl, and Deadman. Unable to avoid fighting crime, Grayson begins a new odyssey, donning a new uniform and gaining a new heroic identity. Collects Nightwing #101-106.
ON SALE 06.24.20
$29.99 US | 7.0625” x 10.875”
160 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*PLASTIC MAN: RUBBER BANDED: THE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
written by KYLE BAKER and SCOTT MORSE
art by KYLE BAKER and SCOTT MORSE
cover by KYLE BAKER
In this title that collects Plastic Mans 2004 series in its entirety for the first time, Plastic Man must come to terms with his criminal past when the FBI assigns him to catch his underworld alter ego, Eel OBrian. Can Plas clear his name? Maybe, with the help of his beautiful, ruthless new partner, FBI Agent Morgan. Or maybe not, thanks to the completely useless help of his old crime-fighting sidekick, Woozy Winks.
Collects Plastic Man #1-20.
ON SALE 06.17.20
$69.99 US | 7.0625 x 10.875 | 496 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*THE SANDMAN DELUXE EDITION BOOK ONE OHC*
written by NEIL GAIMAN with MATT WAGNER
art by SAM KIETH, MIKE DRINGENBERG, CHRIS BACHALO, MICHAEL ZULLI, TEDDY KRISTIANSEN, and others
new cover by DAVE McKEAN
The first volume of The Sandman is collected for the first time in a deluxe edition!
As the story begins, an occultist attempting to capture Death to bargain for eternal life traps her younger brother Dream instead. After his 70-year imprisonment and eventual escape, Dream, also known as Morpheus, goes on a quest for his lost objects of power. On his arduous journey, Morpheus encounters Lucifer, John Constantine, and an all-powerful madman. Collects The Sandman #1-16 and Sandman Midnight Theatre #1, featuring the one and only meeting of Morpheus and Wesley Dodds, the Golden Age Sandman.
ON SALE 06.17.20
$49.99 US | 7.0625” x 10.875”
528 PAGES | FC | ISBN: 978-1-4012-9932-3
DC BLACK LABEL | AGES 17+

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN/WONDER WOMAN: THE HIKETEIA DELUXE EDITION OHC*
written by GREG RUCKA
art by J.G. JONES and WADE VON GRAWBADGER
cover by J.G. JONES
The celebrated Wonder Woman/Batman tale returns in a new deluxe edition! An ancient, long-forgotten ritual bonds Diana to a young lady from Gotham City with a deeply troubled past. Worse yet, Wonder Woman is forced into the role of her teacher and protector, and soon discovers that she also must stand between her student and the earthly justice that the Dark Knight so rightly seeks. Includes a gallery of covers by J.G. Jones!
ON SALE 06.03.20
$29.99 US | 7.0625” x 10.875” | 128 PAGES

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Dr Hank

Yes, thanks for the updates Raffi!

 Definitely getting Batman by Morrison 3. Still haven't decided if I'm getting the Moore Swamp Thing in absolute or wait for a possible omni, discouraged by the revisionism either way. Might try a few others...the Deluxe Editions get me to try things I normally wouldn't cause it's such a nice format.

----------


## Nab432

> Yes, thanks for the updates Raffi!
> 
>  Definitely getting Batman by Morrison 3. Still haven't decided if I'm getting the Moore Swamp Thing in absolute or wait for a possible omni, discouraged by the revisionism either way. Might try a few others...the Deluxe Editions get me to try things I normally wouldn't cause it's such a nice format.


Same. Definitely getting Batman by Morrison 3 as well. I looked into Justice League International as I wasnt familiar with it. Apparently the run itself was great but DC totally screwed up the first volume with many printing errors (apparently corrected in a second printing but this isnt clear on IST - Im not seeing corrected printing in the title description like I did for fourth world in similar circumstances) and not to mention poor quality scans of the art. With this in mind, I cant be bothered with the second volume which is a shame because I would be very interested had it been handled properly by DC.

----------


## shaboo

> Same. Definitely getting Batman by Morrison 3 as well. I looked into Justice League International as I wasnt familiar with it. Apparently the run itself was great but DC totally screwed up the first volume with many printing errors (apparently corrected in a second printing but this isnt clear on IST - Im not seeing corrected printing in the title description like I did for fourth world in similar circumstances) and not to mention poor quality scans of the art. With this in mind, I cant be bothered with the second volume which is a shame because I would be very interested had it been handled properly by DC.


"Many printing errors" is complete nonsense. There were exactly two empty speech bubbles and two swapped pages (both corrected in the second printing), that's all. The main problem (and the only serious problem) is the poor quality of the scans.

I bought the first JLI Omnibus, but I surely won't buy the second one, if the quality of scans isn't dramatically improved!

----------


## Kuwagaton

Oh thanks for saying that, I was just wondering about the JLI collections this morning.

Has anyone seen a release date for the Englehart Batman earlier than late April?

----------


## Nab432

> "Many printing errors" is complete nonsense. There were exactly two empty speech bubbles and two swapped pages (both corrected in the second printing), that's all. The main problem (and the only serious problem) is the poor quality of the scans.
> 
> I bought the first JLI Omnibus, but I surely won't buy the second one, if the quality of scans isn't dramatically improved!


If you ask me, those errors alone are too many. This was one of the most anticipated releases for a lot of people. With fourth world and this to just name two high profile examples, its clear DCs quality control is lacking. Shouldnt be hard to avoid these types of issues. You dont see Marvel dealing with this type of problem. Its a shame. They need to do a total revamp of their collections dept.

----------


## Antari

I wonder what colour spine of 3rd Morrison omni will be. Yellow, Blue and... I kinda dig the design tbh. Much better than Snyder/Capullo that's for sure.

----------


## xanar

I think they make something new, to more excite people  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

DC's Oversized Collected Edition sales for January 2020:

125.	Batman: Black & White Omnibus - 685
165.	Aquaman: The Death of a Prince Deluxe Edition OHC - 545
238.	Absolute Death - 395

----------


## ER Prest

So with that Dark Knight Golden Child ohc...was there ever a DK3 ohc? I was confused with all the different versions

----------


## JCinOntario

Thanks for the updates. Will grab JLI Omni 2, JLA deluxe by Meltzer, and the Sandman deluxe. 

Just grabbed the Doom Patrol Omni by Byrne. Is this collection just due to the tv show? I don’t remember this run being particularly memorable but I love this team so happy to get it in Omni form.

----------


## ShooCat

Some new DC fishes:

Batman: The Demon Trilogy

Y: The Last Man Compendium One

Batman: Gotham by Gaslight Deluxe Edition

Batman: The Man Who Laughs Deluxe Edition

New Gods Book One: Bloodlines

Swamp Thing Noir

Animal Man by Grant Morrison Book Two Deluxe Edition

Batman by Paul Dini Omnibus

Fables Compendium One

----------


## newparisian

Hell yes to the Demon trilogy, and the Fables compendium. But 800 seems too small for 41 issues + specials for the latter.

Any word on when Lucifer omni v2 might be dropping, or when we may find out the contents of the Morrison JLA omni?

----------


## Brian

> Hell yes to the Demon trilogy, and the Fables compendium. But 800 seems too small for 41 issues + specials for the latter.
> 
> Any word on when Lucifer omni v2 might be dropping, or when we may find out the contents of the Morrison JLA omni?


The now cancelled Absolute Fables Vol 1 was 792 pages and had #1 to 29 and the Last Castle special. I'd say the contents of the compendium will be similar when it's hits the solicits.

----------


## bob.schoonover

That Dini omni is tempting.  I loved his pre-RIP run on 'Tec. Not a huge Hush fan, so I'll have to think about it a bit.

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## TheTemp

Still waiting on that Hush omnibus....

----------


## Judge Dredd

Didio is out wonder how this will affect collected editions going forward.

----------


## Nab432

> Didio is out wonder how this will affect collected editions going forward.


I can only assume his mishandling of collected editions was a significant factor in this decision. It is pretty much at rock bottom at the moment so can only improve from here.

----------


## bob.schoonover

I would imagine, if the BC article is entirely accurate, that we'll be seeing some more house cleaning before this is over.  I'd guess collections through the winter catalog will still be a little . . . lackluster, then we'll see the new plan for spring 2021

----------


## Petrus7

> Didio is out (...).


GOOD. Won't miss him

----------


## bob fett

They have their work cut out for them.Customer dissatisfaction with their brand is something they need to win back.What bothered me was Didio's dismissive attitude towards us collectors who had legitimate criticisms and questions.

----------


## JBatmanFan05

I'm gonna get that Dini Batman Omnibus so fast.  

I was gonna custom bind my own, but now I won't have to.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> I'm gonna get that Dini Batman Omnibus so fast.  
> 
> I was gonna custom bind my own, but now I won't have to.


Yeah, I'm pretty excited,  too. It'll look nice next to the Morrison omnibus.  Well, I mean, the trade dress will probably clash and it'll actually look awful, but I'll be very happy to have them

----------


## Destro777

With Didio out, lets get someone in that collection's dept to send Morrison's Animal Man Deluxe Hardcover Vol 2 to the printer...

----------


## fabiano

> With Didio out, lets get someone in that collection's dept to send Morrison's Animal Man Deluxe Hardcover Vol 2 to the printer...


It's on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/1779505507/

Let's hope they don't cancel it

----------


## TomHudson

IST had Englehart and Roger's Mister Miracle listed for today, but it doesn't show as available. Was it canceled?

----------


## Brian

> IST had Englehart and Roger's Mister Miracle listed for today, but it doesn't show as available. Was it canceled?


Diamond has it listed as being released on 11 March, so just delayed.

----------


## TomHudson

> Diamond has it listed as being released on 11 March, so just delayed.


Cool. Really looking forward to getting it after finding a couple of the issues recently. Loved their Batman run.

----------


## theegreatone

When Morrison and Dini were writing the bat books was the best time.

----------


## ShooCat

Twitted by Chris Conroy:

----------


## Destro777

> It's on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/1779505507/
> 
> Let's hope they don't cancel it


EDIT: Hey! As of March 1st - it looks like its available for preorder. Hope is alive!

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

In Stock Trades has this gorgeous Gail Simone Wonder Woman Omnibus. Any thoughts? I loved the Perez Book, I am reading the Jimenez book, and that cover is amazing!

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> When Morrison and Dini were writing the bat books was the best time.


Indeed, it truly was. I believe that was when we also had that Pfeifer/Alvarez run on Catwoman, Bryan Q Miller's run on Batgirl, and The Web (An underrated 10-issue series connected to the Bat-titles). Also, Red Robin wasn't bad......Combine those with Morrison's Batman run and Dini's Detective run, and it was a magical time for the Bat-titles that'll never be paralleled. 

I'm so looking forward to Dini's Detective Comics omnibus.

----------


## Dick Grayson

> Indeed, it truly was. I believe that was when we also had that Pfeifer/Alvarez run on Catwoman, Bryan Q Miller's run on Batgirl, and The Web (An underrated 10-issue series connected to the Bat-titles). Also, Red Robin wasn't bad......Combine those with Morrison's Batman run and Dini's Detective run, and it was a magical time for the Bat-titles that'll never be paralleled. 
> 
> I'm so looking forward to Dini's Detective Comics omnibus.


Don’t forget Tomasi’s Nightwing too!

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> Don’t forget Tomasi’s Nightwing too!



lol, I wasn't a fan of Tomasi's Nightwing (Nor Tomasi's work in general).....I far preferred that Dixon/Land run from the 90s, with Dick in Bludhaven and Blockbuster being the mob boss extraordinaire.

----------


## Dick Grayson

> lol, I wasn't a fan of Tomasi's Nightwing (Nor Tomasi's work in general).....I far preferred that Dixon/Land run from the 90s, with Dick in Bludhaven and Blockbuster being the mob boss extraordinaire.


Dixon’s is definitely the best Nightwing run ever, no question, but I found Tomasi’s to be very enjoyable, especially after all the lackluster runs in between.

----------


## My Two Cents

I have always enjoyed any Batman Family series
Dixon has written.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Indeed, it truly was. I believe that was when we also had that Pfeifer/Alvarez run on Catwoman, Bryan Q Miller's run on Batgirl, and The Web (An underrated 10-issue series connected to the Bat-titles). Also, Red Robin wasn't bad......Combine those with Morrison's Batman run and Dini's Detective run, and it was a magical time for the Bat-titles that'll never be paralleled. 
> 
> I'm so looking forward to Dini's Detective Comics omnibus.


The first part of the Morrison/Dini era had Dixon's (very short) return to Robin, too, which I enjoyed.  I wouldn't hate a Robin 170-end + Red Robin omnibus to sit on the shelves next to the Dini and Morrison ones

----------


## slop101

> In Stock Trades has this gorgeous Gail Simone Wonder Woman Omnibus. Any thoughts? I loved the Perez Book, I am reading the Jimenez book, and that cover is amazing!


It's great! Between that Simone omni, the 3 Perez volumes, the Jimenez one and the Azzarello/Chiang one, Wonder Woman has some great omnibus volumes available for her best material.
I think one by Byrne is coming out too, but I'm not familiar with his run on WW.

----------


## Antari

> It's on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/1779505507/
> 
> Let's hope they don't cancel it


Wow, I seriously gave up on it. With current DC policies I won't get my hopes up but it's still something. Thanks for sharing I didn't know about that.

From Amazon listing it turns out that SECRET ORIGINS #39 is out though. Compared to omni.

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> The first part of the Morrison/Dini era had Dixon's (very short) return to Robin, too, which I enjoyed.  I wouldn't hate a Robin 170-end + Red Robin omnibus to sit on the shelves next to the Dini and Morrison ones



I forgot about that. I actually thought that late Dixon run on Robin was his best work, and it's a shame it didn't go on longer. 

Tying that in with Red Robin for an omnibus would be great, although I doubt DC will put that together.

----------


## Hellboydce

Was Nancy Collins swamp thing any good? I read it as it was coming out but for the life of me I can’t remember a thing about it, I do remember I dropped the title in the early 100’s because the art became absolutely atrocious (can’t remember who it was or who was writing it at the time)

----------


## SJNeal

> Was Nancy Collins swamp thing any good? I read it as it was coming out but for the life of me I can’t remember a thing about it, I do remember I dropped the title in the early 100’s because the art became absolutely atrocious (can’t remember who it was or who was writing it at the time)


I really like it.  

She actually posted some pics on Twitter of the book, it looks great!

----------


## Captain Craig

I've never read, that I can recall, the Collins Swamp Thing material but will be getting it regardless.
Fan of the character and reduced Omnis by DC of late has me for sure getting it.

----------


## JCinOntario

Jack of Fables deluxe vol 3 released this week, I didn’t even know this was coming. Glad they are finishing the series, gives me hope for more vertigo deluxes.

----------


## RyanBlueThunder

> Jack of Fables deluxe vol 3 released this week, I didn’t even know this was coming. Glad they are finishing the series, gives me hope for more vertigo deluxes.


I just wish they'd reprint volumes 4 and 7 of the Fables deluxe.  I picked up the first three deluxe editions assuming that all of the volumes were available--then I held out hopes for the Absolute volumes, and don't really want to consider the compendiums.  I really enjoyed the first three stories so it's a head scratcher on how I'll decide to collect and read...aka what it's like reading DC collected editions.

----------


## ShooCat

Thanks to shagamu over at the MMWFS board. Notes are his, too.

New fish:

Nightwing New 52 Omnibus

New Teen Titans Omnibus Vol. 5

Batman by Tom King and Lee Weeks Deluxe Edition

Justice League by Scott Snyder Book Two Deluxe Edition

Legends of the Dark Knight: José Luis García-López

Robin: Unmasked (the page count and price point suggest this is actually an omnibus collecting Willingham's run)

Transmetropolitan Book Four

Underworld Unleashed: The 25th Anniversary Edition

Black Adam: The Dark Age Deluxe Edition

Lucifer Omnibus Vol. 2

Time Warp: Doomsday Tales and Other Things

Wonder Woman: The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 5

Superman: The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 7

Injustice: Gods Among Us Omnibus Vol. 2

DC Universe by Len Wein (paperback)

JSA by Geoff Johns Book Four

Batman: Road to No Man's Land Omnibus (sadly, still skipping "Brotherhood of the Fist")

Sandman: The Books of Magic Omnibus Vol. 1

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## Hellboydce

Lucifer 2, injustice 2 and sandman books of magic for me

----------


## Captain Craig

Do we think this solicit, especially the Omni count, which seems back up from the last few solicits is related to Didio's ouster or these were already in place?
I notice the Golden Age volumes don't have the dust jacket redesign we saw on Superman GA vol.1 reprint(thankfully). I despise the Silver & Bronze Age redesigns and hope they convert back.

My immediate week of release purchases will be:
New Teen Titans vol.5
Wonder Woman Golden Age vol.5
Superman Golden Age vol.7
Batman: Road to No Mans Land Omni

----------


## bob.schoonover

Nothing too exciting for me, personally, but it's nice to see them starting NML the proper way with a prologue.  The New 52 Nightwing run was fun, so I'm glad people that like it will get it in a fun form (and it'll be great as a companion to Grayson).

----------


## Pete Wisdom

There's also Dixon/Nolan Detective Comics collection with #703-715 and #717-718.

----------


## Starro

Batman: Knight Out

Batgirl: The New 52 Omnibus

Swamp Thing: The Bronze Age Vol. 3

----------


## Captain Craig

> Swamp Thing: The Bronze Age Vol. 3


Glad for the content but again....these dust jacket redesigns....this is not inspiring or exciting by having a visual medium be full of visual discrepancy. 
Swamp Thing Bronze Age vol. 1
ST_BA_v1.jpg
Swamp Thing Bronze Age vol. 2
ST_BA_v2.jpg
Swamp Thing Bronze Age vol. 3
ST_BA_v3.jpg

----------


## fillmont

I mean, they tried the original Books of Magic run in thick trade and published exactly one volume. I'd love to see the whole run in Omni, but I'm very curious why they think Omnis would sell when they couldn't even get volume two of the thick trades out.

It also makes me wonder if they will try again with Sandman Mystery Theatre in Omnis.

----------


## bob.schoonover

One last fish:

Batman Family 80th Anniversary Collection

It's collecting all those 80-page giants celebrating the Joker, Catwoman, etc., plus 'Tec 1000.

----------


## Dick Grayson

> Glad for the content but again....these dust jacket redesigns....this is not inspiring or exciting by having a visual medium be full of visual discrepancy. 
> Swamp Thing Bronze Age vol. 1
> ST_BA_v1.jpg
> Swamp Thing Bronze Age vol. 2
> ST_BA_v2.jpg
> Swamp Thing Bronze Age vol. 3
> ST_BA_v3.jpg


I think it’s fairly safe to say that is just using a random issue from the run as a temporary placeholder, not the actual cover. That’s pretty common this far before the release date. Though I’m sure the design will be different, it will most likely not be THAT lazy. Though it is DC so I could be wrong.

----------


## VanWinkle

> Glad for the content but again....these dust jacket redesigns....this is not inspiring or exciting by having a visual medium be full of visual discrepancy. 
> Swamp Thing Bronze Age vol. 1
> ST_BA_v1.jpg
> Swamp Thing Bronze Age vol. 2
> ST_BA_v2.jpg
> Swamp Thing Bronze Age vol. 3
> ST_BA_v3.jpg


I mean, that's not actually the dust jacket design for the book. That's clearly just a cover for one of the issues that's contained in the run.

----------


## Eddy82

Also a Batgirl New 52 omnibus is coming: http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779507198

With the Nightwing omni, the upcoming Batwoman omni and the Red Hood omni, a lot of the New 52 Bat family gets an omnibus treatment  :Big Grin:

----------


## Johnny_Dark

> I mean, that's not actually the dust jacket design for the book. That's clearly just a cover for one of the issues that's contained in the run.


Make note that the vol 3 is the TPB, not an Omnibus with a dustjacket.

----------


## Dick Grayson

> Make note that the vol 3 is the TPB, not an Omnibus with a dustjacket.


Also a good point! And it’s certainly not the cover for that TPB, just a placeholder image.

----------


## Adset

> Thanks to shagamu over at the MMWFS board. Notes are his, too.
> 
> New fish:
> 
> Nightwing New 52 Omnibus
> 
> New Teen Titans Omnibus Vol. 5
> 
> Batman by Tom King and Lee Weeks Deluxe Edition
> ...


All in on NTT v5 (even if they continue on with New Titans, this is where I get off the bus), Lucifer v2 (bought v1 on a wing and a prayer hoping wed see v2), JSA v4 (missed out on the Omni, these will do), and Road to No Mans Land (been waiting for this).

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Thanks to shagamu over at the MMWFS board. Notes are his, too.
> 
> New fish:
> 
> Nightwing New 52 Omnibus
> 
> New Teen Titans Omnibus Vol. 5
> 
> Batman by Tom King and Lee Weeks Deluxe Edition
> ...


Thanks ShooCat for posting all of these.

Very happy to see Superman Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 7 as I was fearful they had stopping collecting these. Has Didio's leaving caused the return to "normal" Omnibus releases.. I'lll also be picking up Batman: Road to No Mans Land Omnibus.

----------


## Johnny_Dark

> Has Didio's leaving caused the return to "normal" Omnibus releases..


Probably not. His departure is still too fresh to have had an impact on the planning on these collections. The restoration and other work regarding the books must have already been started before Didio was fired.

----------


## ER Prest

Opinions on the Nightwing omnibus? I don't remember hearing much fuss about it until King/Seeley took over/relaunched as Grayson

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Opinions on the Nightwing omnibus? I don't remember hearing much fuss about it until King/Seeley took over/relaunched as Grayson


For me, it was decent but not amazing.  Once again, we're back to Haley's Circus and Dick's past. It was well done, but not something I was looking for.  However, if you're looking for some fun and competent Nightwing stories without anyone called Ric, this should hit the spot. Ir does tie in with the Talon/ Court of Owls stuff from Snyder's run, so it's helpful to know what was going on there

----------


## ShooCat

> A few more new listings on PRH
> 
> Batman: The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 9
> Hercules Unbound HC
> Absolute Transmetropolitan Vol. 1 (New Printing)


Looks like they'll definitely be using the new dust jacket style for Batman 9.  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 

Edit: Wait, it says Vol. 7 on the cover, so I guess there's still hope.

----------


## Pete Wisdom

DC omnibi for August were already solicited, so the ones that were supposed to be released month earlier like Batman: Golden Age vol. 8 (and Morrison's JLA) but weren't solicited so far likely won't show up at those dates, and therefore another Batman: Golden Age volume before the end of the year is even less likely.

----------


## tv horror

> DC omnibi for August were already solicited, so the ones that were supposed to be released month earlier like Batman: Golden Age vol. 8 (and Morrison's JLA) but weren't solicited so far likely won't show up at those dates, and therefore another Batman: Golden Age volume before the end of the year is even less likely.


Will volume 9 end the Golden age and will there be an Silver age run? I'm really enjoying reading and of course having these volumes as they are a true treasure and may never see print again.

----------


## SJNeal

> I mean, they tried the original Books of Magic run in thick trade and published exactly one volume. I'd love to see the whole run in Omni, but I'm very curious why they think Omnis would sell when they couldn't even get volume two of the thick trades out.
> 
> It also makes me wonder if they will try again with Sandman Mystery Theatre in Omnis.


My thoughts exactly.  Personally I'd have rather had the full _Book of Magic_ as a series of thick trades, but I'll take what I can get.  _Sandman Mystery Theatre_, on the other hand, should have always been a 2 omni set.

----------


## TheTemp

> Will volume 9 end the Golden age and will there be an Silver age run? I'm really enjoying reading and of course having these volumes as they are a true treasure and may never see print again.


The way that synopsis was written I’d wager there will be at least one more after 9. It didn’t mention anything about it being the final golden age Omni.

----------


## Nab432

Has the House of Mystery Bronze Age Omnibus Vol 2 been delayed or cancelled? It was supposed to be available as of 2 pm CT on IST today but I’m not seeing it.

----------


## Brian

> Has the House of Mystery Bronze Age Omnibus Vol 2 been delayed or cancelled? It was supposed to be available as of 2 pm CT on IST today but I’m not seeing it.


Out June 17th according to the listing on Diamond's site.

----------


## Nab432

> Out June 17th according to the listing on Diamond's site.


Thanks appreciate it

----------


## Petrus7

> Glad for the content but again....these dust jacket redesigns....this is not inspiring or exciting by having a visual medium be full of visual discrepancy. 
> Swamp Thing Bronze Age vol. 1
> Attachment 94159
> Swamp Thing Bronze Age vol. 2
> Attachment 94160
> Swamp Thing Bronze Age vol. 3
> Attachment 94161


It seems that the spines, in case of the TPB line, will be intact.
Swamp Thing TPB Volume 2 has already a new version of the cover, however DC kept the same spine design.
It should apply in the case of the vol. 3

Here are the pictures:

ST 2.jpg
ST 2 s.jpg

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv...368-s3200.html

----------


## tv horror

> The way that synopsis was written I’d wager there will be at least one more after 9. It didn’t mention anything about it being the final golden age Omni.


Thank you Temp for the reply.

----------


## Rincewind

The latest DC solicitations have an updated contents for Superman: The Man of Steel HC Vol 1.

Contents are The Man of Steel #1-6, Superman #1-4, Adventures of Superman #424-428, and Action Comics
#584-587.

The original content listing was: Action Comics #584-593, Action Comics Annual #1, Adventures of Superman #424-435, Adventures of Superman Annual #1, Legion of Super-Heroes #37-38, Superman #1-11, Superman Annual #1, The Man of Steel #1-6.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*ABSOLUTE DARK KNIGHT (2nd Edition)*
written by FRANK MILLER
art by FRANK MILLER and KLAUS JANSON
cover by FRANK MILLER
Back in print! This oversize hardcover collects both The Dark Knight Returns and The Dark Knight Strikes Again, along with bonus sketch material and more.
This Absolute edition features a sketch section from The Dark Knight Strikes Again with commentary by Miller, a look at the plot and pencils from the legendary finale to The Dark Knight Returns, an introduction by Miller, and more!
RESOLICIT | ON SALE 09.09.20
$99.99 US | 512 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATGIRL: THE DARKEST REFLECTION OMNIBUS* 
written by GAIL SIMONE and others
art by ARDIAN SYAF, ED BENES, DANIEL SAMPERE, FERNANDO PASARIN, and others
cover by ADAM HUGHES
At last, DC gathers the entire run of Batgirl adventures written by best-selling author Gail Simone from the New 52 era in a single volume! In these stories, Barbara Gordon has regained the ability to walkbut as a crimefighter she must prove herself to Batman and the other heroes of Gotham City all over again! Along the way, shell have to face
the threat of the ruthless vigilante known as Knightfall, stop her own brother, James Gordon Jr., from wreaking havoc on the city as the Joker-inspired Killer Clown, and much more. Collects Batgirl #0-34, Batgirl Annual #1 and 2, Batgirl: Futures End #1, and more!
ON SALE 09.16.20
$99.99 US | 960 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN BY PAUL DINI OMNIBUS*
written by PAUL DINI
art by DUSTIN NGUYEN, J.H. WILLIAMS III, RYAN BENJAMIN, DON KRAMER, and others
cover by DUSTIN NGUYEN
This brand-new omnibus collects Paul Dinis many Batman tales featuring The Joker, Catwoman, the Riddler, Poison Ivy, Zatanna, and Harley Quinn! Includes Heart of Hush and The Resurrection of Ras al Ghul from the pages of Detective Comics #821-824, #826-828, #831, #833-834, #837-841, #843-850, #852, #1000, Batman #685, Batman: Gotham Knights #14, Batman Black and White #3, Batman Black and White Vol. 2 #1, DCU Holiday Special #1, Batman: Streets of Gotham #1-4, #7, #10-14, #16-21, and Batman Annual #1.
ON SALE 09.02.20
$125.00 US | 1,056 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN: THE DELUXE EDITION BOOK 5 OHC*
written by TOM KING
art by MIKEL JANÍN, MITCH GERADS, TRAVIS
MOORE, JORGE FORNES, LEE WEEKS, AMANDA CONNER, YANICK PAQUETTE, DAN PANOSIAN and JOHN TIMMS
cover by TONY S. DANIEL
In this new collection, the Penguin waddles into a turf warand Batman is there to stop the violence. But the Penguin is on Batmans side for once, and the crime boss sees dangeron the horizon. How can he convince the Caped Crusader hes on the level? Plus, appearances by Professor Pyg, John Constantine, and the boy who wanted to be Bruce Waynein the worst way possible! And then, someone is forcing Batman to relive some of his darkest, most traumatizing fears. Collects Batman #58-69.
ON SALE 07.22.20
$34.99 US | 288 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN: THE GOLDEN AGE OMINBUS VOL. 8* 
written by BILL FINGER and others
art by BOB KANE, LEW SAYRE SCHWARTZ, DICK SPRANG, JIM MOONEY and others
cover by EVAN DOC SHANER
In these stories from the early 1950s, Batman and Robin venture into the underworld bank, meet the underworld crime committee, explore an undersea hideout for criminals and investigate a rash of robberies in the Batcave. Plus, The Joker starts a newspaper of crime, Catwoman meets the King of Cats and the Penguin claims to go straight...by opening an umbrella shop! Collects stories from Detective Comics #174-195, Batman #67-77 and Worlds Finest Comics #54-63.
ON SALE 04.01.20.
RESOLICIT | ON SALE 07.29.20
$125.00 US | 7.0625 x 10.875
680 PAGES
This title is resolicited. All previous orders are canceled

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*THE FLASH #750 DELUXE EDITION OHC*
written by JOSHUA WILLIAMSON, GEOFF JOHNS, FRANCIS MANAPUL, MARV WOLFMAN, SCOTT LOBDELL, and others
art by RAFA SANDOVAL, SCOTT KOLINS, BRETT BOOTH, STEPHEN SEGOVIA, DAVID MARQUEZ, BRYAN HITCH, FRANCIS MANAPUL, RILEY ROSSMO, and others
cover by HOWARD PORTER
The landmark 750th issue of The Flash is now in a deluxe edition hardcover, with tales by an all-star lineup of writers and artists! As “The Flash Age” begins, a supercharged Speed Force wreaks havoc on Barry Allen’s life. Plus, the epilogue to Flash Forward finds Wally West adjusting to his newfound powers, and much more!
ON SALE 07.01.20
$17.99 US | 7.0625” x 10.875”
112 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*THE JOKER:KILLER SMILE OHC*
written by JEFF LEMIRE
art and cover by ANDREA SORRENTINO
The Eisner-nominated creative team of writer Jeff Lemire and artist Andrea Sorrentino (Green Arrow, Gideon Falls) reunite for a psychological horror story that delves into the bottomless insanity of The Joker. Everyone knows The Joker doesn’t have the most promising history with psychotherapists. In fact, no one’s even been able to diagnose him. But that doesn’t matter to Dr. Ben Arnell; he’s determined to be the one to unravel this unknowable mind. And there’s no way The Joker could ever get through the therapeutic walls Ben has built around himself. Right? There’s no way The Joker’s been entering his house at night...right? There’s no way The Joker has stood over his son’s bed and put that book in his hands, the one with the, the, the...
Collects Joker: Killer Smile #1-3 and Batman: The Smile Killer #1.
ON SALE 07.15.20
$29.99 US | 144 PAGES | FC
DC BLACK LABEL | AGES 17+
APPROX. 8.5” x 10.875”

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*PROMETHEA: THE DELUXE EDITION BOOK THREE OHC*
written by ALAN MOORE
art and cover by J.H. WILLIAMS III
In the final deluxe edition hardcover collecting Alan Moores fantasy masterpiece, A Higher Court presents a fantastical trial in the Immateria, presided over by a strange judge and jury. Their task? To determine who shall be the one, true Promethea: Stacia or Sophie. Whichever way the fates turn, one thing is for certain: a door will close in Sophies life. Moore and Williams deliver the most creatively bold collection of Promethea yet, in which the reader takes an incredible trip through the magical cosmos, with Promethea as a guide.
Collects Promethea #24-32.
ON SALE 07.22.20
$39.99 US | 328 PAGES

----------


## Antari

GREEN LANTERN/GREEN ARROW: SPACE TRAVELING HEROES HC. Will it be oversized like Green Lantern/Green Arrow: Hard Travelin' Heroes Deluxe? Or just a regular HC? Looks kinda weird decision to me.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> GREEN LANTERN/GREEN ARROW: SPACE TRAVELING HEROES HC. Will it be oversized like Green Lantern/Green Arrow: Hard Travelin' Heroes Deluxe? Or just a regular HC? Looks kinda weird decision to me.


From the solicitation, it looks like a regular HC as no mention of it being a deluxe or size in inches given.

----------


## Antari

> From the solicitation, it looks like a regular HC as no mention of it being a deluxe or size in inches given.


Welp, that's sad. It won't line properly on the shelf. In my opinion they should add exact dimensions just to be clear.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Welp, that's sad. It won't line properly on the shelf. In my opinion they should add exact dimensions just to be clear.


From my experience, when dimensions are given, it's oversized  :Frown:

----------


## witchboy

Anybody have any idea what issues will actually be collected in The Road to No Man's Land omnibus? The Amazon description is for the second vol paperback RTNML, and lists about 15 issues but the page count is 1248. https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/...9890_229390510

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Anybody have any idea what issues will actually be collected in The Road to No Man's Land omnibus? The Amazon description is for the second vol paperback RTNML, and lists about 15 issues but the page count is 1248. https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/...9890_229390510


The solicit on Penguin/Random House gives it the same contents as the Cataclysm and Road to NML v1 and v2 tpbs (plus or minus an issue that I didn't notice)
http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779506610

----------


## essam

Hi guys.. I'm new here.. come back after years not involved in any CBR forum. See if someone can help me. I'm currently reading Action Comics Rebirth up date to deluxe edition vol.1 (#957-966) & vol.2 (#967-984) along with Superman vol.1 (#1-13) and vol.2 (14-26). Where should I go from here? Really want to have consistent deluxe collection, but a bit confused on which one I should buy. Action Comics Rebirth vol.3 was stated collects issues #993-999 and #1001-1006. Where is the 985-994? And Superman Rebirth vol.3 collects issues #27-36 and #39-41. Where is the #37-38? Thanks in advance for the assist...

----------


## xanar

SUPERMAN ACTION COMICS REBIRTH DLX COLL HC BOOK 03 - Collects ACTION COMICS #985-999.

https://www.previewsworld.com/Catalog/AUG180647
1:38
https://youtu.be/jbztzHNcEQ8?t=98

in 3 action comics deluxes and 4 superman deluxes is all you need.

https://www.previewsworld.com/Search...LL%20HC%20BOOK
https://www.previewsworld.com/Search...rick%20Gleason

----------


## witchboy

> The solicit on Penguin/Random House gives it the same contents as the Cataclysm and Road to NML v1 and v2 tpbs (plus or minus an issue that I didn't notice)
> http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779506610


That's very helpful. thank you!

----------


## essam

ah.. i see.. wrong description in book depository apparently..
thanks!

----------


## ShooCat

Thanks to shagamu over at the MarvelMasterworks board:

"The Fall 2020 catalog is here!

https://www.edelweiss.plus/#catalogID=4445538&page=1

Here's what PRH hasn't leaked yet:"

Batman: The Caped Crusader Vol. 5

Green Lantern by Geoff Johns Book Four

Just Imagine Stan Lee Creating the DC Universe Book Two

Phantom Stranger Omnibus

Wonder Woman by George Pérez Vol. 5

100 Bullets Omnibus Vol. 1

Batman in Brave & the Bold: The Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 3

Batman: Detective Comics Omnibus (Tynion's run)

New Teen Titans Vol. 12

Super Sons Omnibus Expanded Edition

Legends of the DC Universe: Doug Mahnke

Manhunter by Archie Goodwin and Walter Simonson Deluxe Edition

----------


## ShooCat

Batman in Brave & the Bold: The Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 3, yay!

----------


## GemSaloon007

100 Bullets omnibus! Maybe there will be a Scalped omnibus sometime?

----------


## Petrus7

> Batman in Brave & the Bold: The Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 3, yay!


Yes! Now it's JLA Omni vol. 3 turn...

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Thanks to shagamu over at the MarvelMasterworks board:
> 
> "The Fall 2020 catalog is here!
> 
> https://www.edelweiss.plus/#catalogID=4445538&page=1
> 
> Here's what PRH hasn't leaked yet:"
> 
> Batman: The Caped Crusader Vol. 5
> ...


Great news regarding Batman Brave & the Bold: The Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 3. Annoying about the Super Sons Expanded Edition Omnibus as I have the original Omnibus. It would be nice if they gave us the new stuff (Super Sons/Dynomutt Special #3, and Adventures of the Super Sons #1-12) in a Deluxe OHC. It would probably sell better also.

----------


## bob.schoonover

I was happy to see the second Gotham Knights by Grayson collection, which will complete her run (the rest is in Murderer?/Fugitive).  Here's hoping they do at least one more GK collection to get Scott Beatty's run all collected.  

How many times are they going to push off the first Wally West Flash collection?  Wasn't it due this spring at first?  

The House of El books could be interesting - Warner/DC keep trying to tell an interesting tale about Krypton pre-explosion, but they haven't gotten there yet.  Maybe this can be it?

----------


## Destro777

Cool to see 100 Bullets isnt forgotten. 
1400 pages is just too big for my reading tastes though. I would have liked to see it split 3 ways - 900 pages a piece.
They are going for 58 issues in this first vol (rather than straight 50) - meaning the 8 issue Brother Lono mini will finish up vol 2.

I missed out on the 100 Bullets Deluxe hardcovers and im still pissed about it...
Risso's art and panel layouts are comic book perfection.

----------


## ER Prest

The Super Sons Expanded really annoys me - why can't it just be the issues the original Super Sons omnibus didn't have?

----------


## j0nnyboy

Anybody know when the 2nd Alan Moore Swamp Thing Absolute is coming? I don't know if it's been announced or not..

----------


## Rincewind

> Anybody know when the 2nd Alan Moore Swamp Thing Absolute is coming? I don't know if it's been announced or not..


Amazon has it listed as October 27, 2020  

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/17...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Comic shops should get it 2 weeks earlier at October 14, 2020.

----------


## Captain Craig

These are the ones that interest me. I might get Super Sons if its available when some sale is on someplace.

Phantom Stranger Omnibus

Batman in Brave & the Bold: The Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 3

Batman: Detective Comics Omnibus (Tynion's run)

I will be delighted if Batman Brave&Bold vol.3 actually has the matching dust jacket to the prior volumes. Not holding my breath but maybe with Didio gone those alt cover dust jackets are also gone. If so they need to re-release JLA Silver Age vol.1 with the right dust jacket now when vol.3 of that hits.

----------


## ShooCat

> Not holding my breath but maybe with Didio gone those alt cover dust jackets are also gone.


Hear, hear.

----------


## JBatmanFan05

> Batman: The Caped Crusader Vol. 5
> 
> Green Lantern by Geoff Johns Book Four
> 
> Phantom Stranger Omnibus
> 
> Batman in Brave & the Bold: The Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 3


I am most excited for these ones.

And finally, Dixon's Detective run (wish this came out sooner):
https://www.edelweiss.plus/#catalogID=4445538&page=1

----------


## j0nnyboy

> Amazon has it listed as October 27, 2020  
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/17...?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Comic shops should get it 2 weeks earlier at October 14, 2020.


Thank you!

----------


## SJNeal

Very pleasantly surprised to see both Morrison's _Animal Man_ and Jurgen's _Booster Gold_ get their second (and final) hardcovers.  I was sure they'd both been abandoned!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

DC's Oversized Collected Editions Sales for February 2020:

1.	Harleen OHC - 6,121
111.	The Flash of Two Worlds Deluxe Edition OHC - 859
150.	Doom Patrol by John Byrne Omnibus - 627
169.	Wonder Woman by Gail Simone Omnibus - 547
293.	Sandman Overture Gallery Edition - 308

----------


## ER Prest

> DC's Oversized Collected Editions Sales for February 2020:
> 
> 1.	Harleen OHC - *6,121*
> 111.	The Flash of Two Worlds Deluxe Edition OHC - 859
> 150.	Doom Patrol by John Byrne Omnibus - 627
> 169.	Wonder Woman by Gail Simone Omnibus - 547
> 293.	Sandman Overture Gallery Edition - 308


That's fucking wild. 

I like Sejic a lot, he can be a little wordy sometimes though. But I did enjoy this

----------


## SJNeal

What's also fucking wild is the fact that Byrne's _Doom Patrol_ outsold Simone's _Wonder Woman_...?!

----------


## Gurz

just orderd Nightwing Deluxe HC, vol. 3 and Batman: City of Crime Deluxe HC.  :Smile:

----------


## Captain Craig

> What's also fucking wild is the fact that Byrne's _Doom Patrol_ outsold Simone's _Wonder Woman_...?!


That does seem interesting since Byrne's DP is typically regarded as middling or average. Whereas Simone's Wonder Woman has a bit higher regarded reputation.

----------


## ER Prest

> What's also fucking wild is the fact that Byrne's _Doom Patrol_ outsold Simone's _Wonder Woman_...?!





> That does seem interesting since Byrne's DP is typically regarded as middling or average. Whereas Simone's Wonder Woman has a bit higher regarded reputation.


Byrne's Doom Patrol also had an extra week of sale in Feb compared to WW, and WW was released in the last week of Feb, so 547 in the opening week isn't bad, in my opinion.




> just orderd Nightwing Deluxe HC, vol. 3 and Batman: City of Crime Deluxe HC.


I'm halfway through City of Crime and it's great. I'm a big Lapham fan. Really dense read - I'm surprised more people haven't talked about it in general. It's definitely a book that's going to have to be read more than once

----------


## Phd. Strange

> That's fucking wild. 
> 
> I like Sejic a lot, he can be a little wordy sometimes though. But I did enjoy this


I imagine that Harley Quinn sees a lot of overlap with the Juggalo crowd... they cant resist anything dark and clown related.

----------


## Gurz

May be Doom Patrol sells good because of the tv show. :Confused:

----------


## coreycwheat

Got my Wonder Woman Golden Age Vol . 4, I kind of like the new back and that the side and front are still the same as the other volumes, what are other people's thoughts on this?

----------


## Graphic Autist

> Got my Wonder Woman Golden Age Vol . 4, I kind of like the new back and that the side and front are still the same as the other volumes, what are other people's thoughts on this?


I so wish they had done that with the recent reprint of the GA Supes v1 Omni...looks totally out of place next to the rest of the volumes.

----------


## My Two Cents

My Golden Age Wonder Woman Omnibus volume 4 is on
Its way. I am really interested in seeing how the 
Content has grown compared to earlier issues.
If I like it, I will order volume 3

----------


## coreycwheat

> I so wish they had done that with the recent reprint of the GA Supes v1 Omni...looks totally out of place next to the rest of the volumes.


I saw what they did to the reprint of Superman, that was just dumb, I agree, the way they did it with Wonder Woman V. 4 is the best of both worlds, kind of reminds me of a Marvel Omnibus, which to me is not too bad.

----------


## ShooCat

> Got my Wonder Woman Golden Age Vol . 4, I kind of like the new back and that the side and front are still the same as the other volumes, what are other people's thoughts on this?


I'm relieved they backed off on the sheer stupidity that was that new spine.

----------


## ER Prest

So I picked up the JL Origin deluxe that came out last week. Between this and the the Darkseid War omnibus, that leaves issues 13-39 of New 52's JL uncollected in oversized format. I'd be happy if we got a Forever Evil omnibus that collected the remaining JL 13-39 issues, the FE mini, and other necessary tie ins. Maybe the A.R.G.U.S mini, and the JLA and Suicide Squad tie ins. Would come in around 52 issues I think.

(I doubt it will happen, honestly)

I suppose you could also have a Throne of Atlantis/Trinity War deluxe, collecting JL 13-23 and the other tie ins, then have the Forever Evil omnibus start with JL 24

----------


## fillmont

Early look at the Absolute Daytripper book courtesy of Near Mint Condition.

It looks good!

----------


## ac130

I recently got Absolute All-Star Superman and noticed the binding is a lot tighter than usual. 
If i compare it to Absolute Watchmen, the pages lay flat, while for this the pages curve out. 
There's also no "eye" in the binding.
I'm wondering if previous printings are like this too? I have the 4th printing.

----------


## JJ87

> Early look at the Absolute Daytripper book courtesy of Near Mint Condition.
> 
> It looks good!


I really like how the deluxe edition is built, with the little canvas touch and the dustcover, and it's also a bit sad/nostalgic to see the "Vertigo" dropped.
But man, that oversized art does look gorgeous, and the design is pretty slick, I really like when the "absolute" wording is kept to a minimum, like in All-Star Superman or this one.

I was pretty sure I didn't want to upgrade, but I'm not so sure now.

----------


## JAG2045

Shagmu on MMW board has posted the following

There were some additions to the Fall 2020 catalog:

Batman: Chalice https://www.edelweiss.plus/#sku=1779507453&page=1

Batman: The Dark Knight Detective Vol. 4 https://www.edelweiss.plus/#sku=1779507496&page=1

The Flash by Geoff Johns Omnibus Vol. 2 https://www.edelweiss.plus/#sku=177950750X&page=1

Justice Society of America: The Demise of Justice https://www.edelweiss.plus/#sku=1779507445&page=1

DC Comics: the Art of Lee Bemejo https://www.edelweiss.plus/#sku=1779507607&page=1

Justice League International Book 2 https://www.edelweiss.plus/#sku=1779507615&page=1

Superman: Kryptonite Nevermore https://www.edelweiss.plus/#sku=1779507526&page=1

Wonder Woman in the Fifties https://www.edelweiss.plus/#sku=1779507623&page=1


Very happy for Flash by Geoff Johns 2 & Batman: Dark Knight Detective 4 (the Mud Pack and debut of Anarky)!

----------


## Captain Craig

I'll be happy when they collect these Batman: The Dark Knight Detective paperbacks into some Omnis.

----------


## TheTemp

Hell yes. Judging by the listing of the contents for that Geoff Johns Volume 2 Omnibus, that’s the entirety of the original three omni’s! Next volume will be all new stuff!

----------


## KurganAU

> I recently got Absolute All-Star Superman and noticed the binding is a lot tighter than usual. 
> If i compare it to Absolute Watchmen, the pages lay flat, while for this the pages curve out. 
> There's also no "eye" in the binding.
> I'm wondering if previous printings are like this too? I have the 4th printing.


My version is the 2nd printing. There is a definite "eye" in the binding and pages are flat.
Comparing it to my Absolute Watchmen (6th Printing), they seem the same.

----------


## ac130

> My version is the 2nd printing. There is a definite "eye" in the binding and pages are flat.
> Comparing it to my Absolute Watchmen (6th Printing), they seem the same.


I looked up some older youtube reviews of the book, and they all open up as how you describe it. 
Something must have changed with this 4th printing. Its not disastrous but just a little disappointing.

----------


## Adset

About two years ago, DC solicited a JSA hardcover with the stuff collected above and the ‘92 Straz/Parobeck series, one of my favorite short runs of all time. They canceled the book, and it’s now repackaged without the ‘92 series. I’m gutted.

----------


## j0nnyboy

> My Golden Age Wonder Woman Omnibus volume 4 is on
> It’s way.


That's cool. Who's shipping new omnibus at this point?

----------


## Graphic Autist

> That's cool. Who's shipping new omnibus at this point?


Anything that shipped the week of March 25th to resellers you can still get through IST, CGN, etc. But they will not be able get new books with a scheduled release after that until restrictions are eased and Diamond can supply our preferred ordering outlet. Amazons supply of new releases remains to be seen, though.

----------


## Judge Dredd

> Anything that shipped the week of March 25th to resellers you can still get through IST, CGN, etc. But they will not be able get new books with a scheduled release after that until restrictions are eased and Diamond can supply our preferred ordering outlet. Amazons supply of new releases remains to be seen, though.


I got an email from amazon about Baltimore omnibus and World's Finest book saying they do not know when they will be available. I except to get the same news on Robin and Wolverine omnibus also.

----------


## Destro777

> I got an email from amazon about Baltimore omnibus and World's Finest book saying they do not know when they will be available. I except to get the same news on Robin and Wolverine omnibus also.


Did Amazon end up shipping your Baltimore Omni because the site is now saying it is in stock - it actually says they only have 20 left...
Barnes and Noble says its in stock there too.

----------


## FreakyFraser

> Did Amazon end up shipping your Baltimore Omni because the site is now saying it is in stock - it actually says they only have 20 left...
> Barnes and Noble says its in stock there too.


Yeah I received my Baltimore Vol.2 & Nancy Collins Swamp Thing Omnis today. I suspect those might be the last pre-order books I see for a while though.

----------


## Andru

So it looks like the Batwoman omnibus was canceled?

No longer available on Amazon  :Frown:

----------


## Skookom Jim

> So it looks like the Batwoman omnibus was canceled?
> 
> No longer available on Amazon


Looks like it's been extended to March 30, 2021.

I think this is the 2nd or 3rd release date change they've had, I hope it's not a slow death of a thousand cuts!

----------


## Andru

> Looks like it's been extended to March 30, 2021.
> 
> I think this is the 2nd or 3rd release date change they've had, I hope it's not a slow death of a thousand cuts!


That is a shame. I was really looking forward to this one...hope they reconsider.

----------


## lodebone

> So I picked up the JL Origin deluxe that came out last week. Between this and the the Darkseid War omnibus, that leaves issues 13-39 of New 52's JL uncollected in oversized format. I'd be happy if we got a Forever Evil omnibus that collected the remaining JL 13-39 issues, the FE mini, and other necessary tie ins. Maybe the A.R.G.U.S mini, and the JLA and Suicide Squad tie ins. Would come in around 52 issues I think.
> 
> (I doubt it will happen, honestly)
> 
> I suppose you could also have a Throne of Atlantis/Trinity War deluxe, collecting JL 13-23 and the other tie ins, then have the Forever Evil omnibus start with JL 24


For what its worth, Justice League 15-17 is collected in the Aquaman Omnibus...

----------


## Destro777

Does anyone know if there has been any recent rumors, announcements, solicits, anything - about Milligan's Shade the Changing Man Vertigo series? I see it looks like they tried to print 3 or so Shade tpb somewhat recently but looks like they died like many other DC collections. Ive really been interested in reading that series. Might have to just go for the singles...

----------


## Phd. Strange

> Does anyone know if there has been any recent rumors, announcements, solicits, anything - about Milligan's Shade the Changing Man Vertigo series? I see it looks like they tried to print 3 or so Shade tpb somewhat recently but looks like they died like many other DC collections. Ive really been interested in reading that series. Might have to just go for the singles...


Yeah I doubt we will see this one until they get some people over at DC that are worthy to take over their collected editions department.

----------


## fillmont

No rumors for Shade lately. I had hoped that the release of Shade: The Changing Girl a few years back would prompt a new attempt at collection, but obviously nothing has happened. If the recent Hellblazer, Nancy Collins Swamp Thing, and the upcoming Books of Magic omnis do well, DC might be willing to try omnis for more mid-90s Vertigo titles like Shade.

----------


## Hellboydce

Id buy a Milligans Shade omni in a heartbeat, I loved it and was confused by it at the same time, although it has been, what? 25 years since I read it

----------


## JBatmanFan05

I got my *Weird Western Tales: Jonah Hex HC* in the mail and I'm so happy to see the original Hex in color in a true collection for the first time.  

I hope DC finishes this run out (they sadly don't put "Vol 1" leaving them room not to collect the 92 issues of "Jonah Hex" and the DC Special that ends Jonah's life).  

I thank Didio in particular for this, he loves Jonah, I think he re-greenlit this release before he left (I certainly begged DC via email in this regard).  

Must-own volume IMHO.

----------


## Enigma

Loving Gail Simone's Wonder Woman omnibus. So sassy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Brian

Cross posting from the Good Deals thread:

Zavvi are having a 5 for £20 sale at the moment, including a large number of DC graphic novels. It's a mixed bag, but there are some good bargains in there, eg Scaled Deluxe Edition Vol 5, Young Justice by Peter David book 1, the first two silver age JLA trades. 

Also, not in the sale, but still at a bargain price is the JLA Year One Deluxe Edition. It's coming up as £8.79 for me.

----------


## slop101

Why do CGN and Amazon have the Hellblazer omni in stock, but not IST?

----------


## Author

I'm surprised we will have a Batman Road to No Man's Land omnibus but no Cataclysm.

Is cataclysm collected in hardcover somewhere?

----------


## Dick Grayson

> I'm surprised we will have a Batman Road to No Man's Land omnibus but no Cataclysm.
> 
> Is cataclysm collected in hardcover somewhere?


The Road To No Man’s Land omnibus  is slated to include Cataclysm, Aftershock, and The Road To No Man’s Land issues.

----------


## Author

> The Road To No Man’s Land omnibus  is slated to include Cataclysm, Aftershock, and The Road To No Man’s Land issues.


You are right, it's just missing Batman 553.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> I got my *Weird Western Tales: Jonah Hex HC* in the mail and I'm so happy to see the original Hex in color in a true collection for the first time.  
> 
> I hope DC finishes this run out (they sadly don't put "Vol 1" leaving them room not to collect the 92 issues of "Jonah Hex" and the DC Special that ends Jonah's life).  
> 
> I thank Didio in particular for this, he loves Jonah, I think he re-greenlit this release before he left (I certainly begged DC via email in this regard).  
> 
> Must-own volume IMHO.


Is this in a Deluxe OHC format or standard size HC?

----------


## Dick Grayson

> You are right, it's just missing Batman 553.


The book isn’t out yet. While it’s certainly not out of the realm of possibility that DC would randomly not include the third, and very integral, part of a storyline in a book that claims to be complete, it’s more likely the solicitation text is just incorrect. DC is pathologically incapable of correctly relating the contents of any of their books before they are released, or correcting those content listings even on their own website after release. 

Bottom line, until the book is out and someone reports back (or someone who gets a pre-release copy can verify), I wouldn’t take those pre-release listings as the gospel truth.

----------


## Author

> The book isn’t out yet. While it’s certainly not out of the realm of possibility that DC would randomly not include the third, and very integral, part of a storyline in a book that claims to be complete, it’s more likely the solicitation text is just incorrect. DC is pathologically incapable of correctly relating the contents of any of their books before they are released, or correcting those content listings even on their own website after release. 
> 
> Bottom line, until the book is out and someone reports back (or someone who gets a pre-release copy can verify), I wouldn’t take those pre-release listings as the gospel truth.


Hope you are right, I will buy it anyway.  :Big Grin:

----------


## JBatmanFan05

> Is this in a Deluxe OHC format or standard size HC?


OHC (oversized)

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> OHC (oversized)


Cheers! I may pick this up.

----------


## JBatmanFan05

> Cheers! I may pick this up.


Please do.  

Because I'd really like DC to go on & collect the 92 issues of _Jonah Hex_ and Hex's final tale in DC Special Series #16.


 :Cool:

----------


## The Whovian

> The Road To No Man’s Land omnibus  is slated to include Cataclysm, Aftershock, and The Road To No Man’s Land issues.


I'm torn on whether or not I want this ombibus. I have all the tpbs and and they look great on the shelf, but they are just tpbs and this story would look amazing in large print. If the paper is cheap, I'll probably pass though.

----------


## Crossfist

Sandman. Should I go for the Absolutes or the omnibuses?

----------


## kp404

> Sandman. Should I go for the Absolutes or the omnibuses?


I'm an Absolute lover.  The omnibuses are great, but the absolutes are mesmerizing.  They are built well, the art is beautiful, and they look great on the shelf.  My Sandman Absolutes are my favorite books in my collection and that is saying a lot.  Either way, you won't be disappointed, in fact you're going to love Sandman

----------


## fabiano

> I'm an Absolute lover.  The omnibuses are great, but the absolutes are mesmerizing.  They are built well, the art is beautiful, and they look great on the shelf.  My Sandman Absolutes are my favorite books in my collection and that is saying a lot.  Either way, you won't be disappointed, in fact you're going to love Sandman


I remember seeing people complaining about the binding from both versions on Amazon.

Have you had any issues with your editions?

I was going to buy the deluxe edition because of these complaints.

----------


## fillmont

> I remember seeing people complaining about the binding from both versions on Amazon.
> 
> Have you had any issues with your editions?
> 
> I was going to buy the deluxe edition because of these complaints.


I own the absolutes and have not had any issue with the binding.

I believe that these are kept evergreen so its entirely possible that there have been problematic printings. But on the whole these haven't been the majority of the books, from what I can tell. 

If you're worried about it, buying the upcoming deluxe editions would make sense, as its a much smaller investment.

----------


## JasmineW

Does anyone know if Fables Absolute is still happening?
It's still on Amazon for a June release but I thought it got cancelled.

----------


## Brian

> Does anyone know if Fables Absolute is still happening?
> It's still on Amazon for a June release but I thought it got cancelled.


It's definitely been cancelled. But there's a paperback compendium on the cards for September - http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779504548. Despite the contents listed, I'd say it will collect the same material that was going to be in the Absolute. I'd take the release date with a grain of salt as well, what with everything going on at the moment.

We should have more concrete information whenever the monthly comics market solicits start up again.

----------


## GemSaloon007

Maybe a stupid question here, but I'll ask anyway - can I assume Fables is similar to the video game The Wolf Among Us? While I haven't played it, I have seen other people play it and I really liked the mystery/noir aesthetic it had. Reading the basic plot details about Fables it seems to deal with the same kind of stuff- murder, mystery, killers. It seems like it would be right up my alley.

----------


## JasmineW

The first arc is a murder mystery and an introduction to the characters and then the rest of the stories are about the inhabitants of Fabletown.
There is a big mystery to who the villain is, throughout the series.

----------


## kp404

> I remember seeing people complaining about the binding from both versions on Amazon.
> 
> Have you had any issues with your editions?
> 
> I was going to buy the deluxe edition because of these complaints.


No issues with my absolutes at all.  I've had them for about 3 and half years and read each one once.

----------


## Jackybones

I thought Fables was going to be released as an omnibus?

----------


## Brian

> I thought Fables was going to be released as an omnibus?


That was the assumption after the Absolute was cancelled, but DC seems to have chosen a different format instead.

But at 800 pages, the compendium is basically a standard trim sized paperback omnibus.

----------


## Destro777

> Maybe a stupid question here, but I'll ask anyway - can I assume Fables is similar to the video game The Wolf Among Us? While I haven't played it, I have seen other people play it and I really liked the mystery/noir aesthetic it had. Reading the basic plot details about Fables it seems to deal with the same kind of stuff- murder, mystery, killers. It seems like it would be right up my alley.


The comic definitely doesnt have the same dark noir feel to it. I read the comic for years before I played the game and said to myself that this is actually better than the source material. The Fables comic is still good though.

----------


## SJNeal

> That was the assumption after the Absolute was cancelled, but DC seems to have chosen a different format instead.
> 
> But at 800 pages, the compendium is basically a standard trim sized paperback omnibus.


Will this be DC's first Compendium format book?  I'm trying to think of any others but can't.  

I know the format is popular at Image, but I've never personally cared for paperbacks that huge...

----------


## Brian

> Will this be DC's first Compendium format book?  I'm trying to think of any others but can't.  
> 
> I know the format is popular at Image, but I've never personally cared for paperbacks that huge...


It'll be their third (assuming it's solicited and see print).

The first DMZ compendium was released at the end of March. The first Ex Machina compendium is due through Diamond in a few weeks, but may already be available through Amazon and other book stores/retailers. I think DC's other distributors will have it this week.

I don't have any of the DC or Image books, but I have the One Volume Edition of Bone. That's nearly 1350 pages, and it's pretty manageable. Then again, it uses a lighter paperstock than most trades, and has a smaller trim size, so it's not exactly a like for like comparison.

----------


## JasmineW

I had no idea about an Ex Machina compendium, that's really helpful!
I've been out off by the omnibus size for a while and can't find the OHC's so maybe this is a way to go.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

DC Oversized Collected Editions Sales for March 2020:

22.    Batman: White Knight – The Deluxe Edition OHC - 1,562
95.    Batman: City of Crime – The Deluxe Edition OHC - 694
115.    Wonder Woman: The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 4 - 576
169.    Jack of Fables: The Deluxe Edition - Book 3 OHC – 415
236.    Justice League: Origin – The Deluxe Edition OHC - 295

----------


## ER Prest

> DC Oversized Collected Editions Sales for March 2020:
> 
> 22.    Batman: White Knight – The Deluxe Edition OHC - 1,562
> 26.    Batman Universe by Brian Michal Bendis & Nick Derrington *OHC* - 1,472
> 95.    Batman: City of Crime – The Deluxe Edition OHC - 694
> 115.    Wonder Woman: The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 4 - 576
> 169.    Jack of Fables: The Deluxe Edition - Book 3 OHC – 415
> 236.    Justice League: Origin – The Deluxe Edition OHC - 295


Isn't the Batman Universe just a regular hardcover?

----------


## AJpyro

Is Ex Machina available in big trades?

----------


## fabiano

> Is Ex Machina available in big trades?


They released a compendium this year: https://www.amazon.com/Ex-Machina-Co.../dp/140129989X

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Isn't the Batman Universe just a regular hardcover?


I thought it was but I checked the dimensions on Amazon and they have it at 8 inches tall. Can anyone who has it confirm as to whether it's oversized or standard?

----------


## fabiano

> I thought it was but I checked the dimensions on Amazon and they have it at 8 inches tall. Can anyone who has it confirm as to whether it's oversized or standard?


Standard: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2PAquJ_OwM

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Isn't the Batman Universe just a regular hardcover?





> Standard: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2PAquJ_OwM


Thanks, I've now deleted it from the list  :Smile:

----------


## Captain Craig

> DC Oversized Collected Editions Sales for March 2020:
> 
> 115.    Wonder Woman: The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 4 - 576


This seems just a tad below the GA number I've been seeing more times than not, 600 being the number.

----------


## ER Prest

> Thanks, I've now deleted it from the list


I mean, you could have kept it. I feel 1400 for a reg hardcover is pretty good too

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> I mean, you could have kept it. I feel 1400 for a reg hardcover is pretty good too


Yeah, but then I'd have to include all the other standard HCs and this is just an "Oversized" list   :Wink:

----------


## RIPLynott

I was peeking at the contents of morrisons batman vol 3 omni, and realized that the contents seem basically identical to the batman incorporated absolute that I already own. Am I missing something? Or would this basically be a 1-1 double dip if I bought it?

----------


## random82

Has it already been announced on here that there is a Detective Comics Tynion (Rebirth) omni coming in December? It's on Amazon as a preorder. Apologies if already known, I couldn't remember anyone mentioning it before

----------


## JacobCl86

only recently came to collect collections. Started with well-known authors.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Has it already been announced on here that there is a Detective Comics Tynion (Rebirth) omni coming in December? It's on Amazon as a preorder. Apologies if already known, I couldn't remember anyone mentioning it before


Yeah, it was part of the big catalog release in March - not a lot of discussion about it among all the other reveals

----------


## lodebone

> I was peeking at the contents of morrisons batman vol 3 omni, and realized that the contents seem basically identical to the batman incorporated absolute that I already own. Am I missing something? Or would this basically be a 1-1 double dip if I bought it?


Funny you say that, I just got into Oversized Collected Editions a year ago and I purchased Batman by Morrison 1 and 2 and Absolute Batman Incorporated to get the whole story.  I think the only thing is Batman:The Return One Shot which I had to read on Comixology.

----------


## RIPLynott

> Funny you say that, I just got into Oversized Collected Editions a year ago and I purchased Batman by Morrison 1 and 2 and Absolute Batman Incorporated to get the whole story.  I think the only thing is Batman:The Return One Shot which I had to read on Comixology.


Thanks for the insight, I didnt even notice that missing issue. Was it important to read did you find? I may just pass on the upcoming omnibus if thats the case.

----------


## lodebone

> Thanks for the insight, I didnt even notice that missing issue. Was it important to read did you find? I may just pass on the upcoming omnibus if thats the case.


I am planning to pass on the Omni as I have a list of about 100 I would rather have. I liked the issue, it was a nice single issue detailing Bruce Wayne actually returning from his time trip as taking back on his role.  It sells for $20-30 on the secondary market from what I saw which is crazy but it’s worth the $2 or $3 comixology charged me for it.

----------


## Captain Craig

Shazam: The Worlds Mightest Mortal vol.2 HC

I notice this volume skips issues #21-24 why is this? I figured this was collecting the whole 35 issue run from the '73 series. Any insight?

----------


## Nab432

Is the new Jonah Hex HC worth getting? Never read anything like it. Not sure how it’s aged. For those who are familiar with it, could you offer your opinions? Thanks in advance.

----------


## Rincewind

> Shazam: The Worlds Mightest Mortal vol.2 HC
> 
> I notice this volume skips issues #21-24 why is this? I figured this was collecting the whole 35 issue run from the '73 series. Any insight?


Issues #21-24 reprinted older stories from the original Golden Age Captain Marvel titles.  Looks like DC is skipping the reprints in the collection.

----------


## Seeker

> Is the new Jonah Hex HC worth getting? Never read anything like it. Not sure how it’s aged. For those who are familiar with it, could you offer your opinions? Thanks in advance.


UPS just brought mine from IST this afternoon. While I can't comment on how the writing has aged, the production and presentation of the book looks great. Nice design, nice paper, and as a blind buy, is something I'm looking forward to diving into.

----------


## Vilynne

Is anyone reading any current books? ("current") is Justice League Odyssey any good? Love Abnett on Earth2 he did a few years back and of course his Aquaman run(even if the ending was... Wavey). Curious about this JL title.

----------


## Elmo

> Is anyone reading any current books? ("current") is Justice League Odyssey any good? Love Abnett on Earth2 he did a few years back and of course his Aquaman run(even if the ending was... Wavey). Curious about this JL title.


yeah great book. nothing groundbreaking but some really exciting moments especially if you're a fan of Cyborg or Jessica Cruz.

i'm not a fan of team books that shake up the roster more than a few times. JLO unfortunately does that. the story is consistent and engaging though, so I'd say it's worth a grab.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Is anyone reading any current books? ("current") is Justice League Odyssey any good? Love Abnett on Earth2 he did a few years back and of course his Aquaman run(even if the ending was... Wavey). Curious about this JL title.


Agree with the above.  I'm really enjoying it - first time I've been impressed by someone augmenting a Morrison concept.  It's a lot of fun.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

My favorite format depends, in general I prefer the Omnibus, more bang for your buck but if it is an artist I particularly love, say Ivan Reis on Sinestro Corps War or Jim Lee X-Men XXL or even a Perez on COIE then the absolute version where it just seems like you are getting more detail just more in general is my preference.

----------


## slop101

The Ennis Hellblazer Omni came in and out of stock at IST in record time. They had it for just a couple days before it went unavailable. I'm sure they'll get more soon, or not so soon, but still, everything is so precarious right now.

----------


## Vilynne

> yeah great book. nothing groundbreaking but some really exciting moments especially if you're a fan of Cyborg or Jessica Cruz.
> 
> i'm not a fan of team books that shake up the roster more than a few times. JLO unfortunately does that. the story is consistent and engaging though, so I'd say it's worth a grab.


Thanks to you and Bob Schoonover! It sounded like a real interesting concept, I'll have to check it out. Much LIKE Abnetts other work, I doubt it'll be collected in a better, neater collection.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

Any word on those DC collected editions that were cancelled this time last year? I really wanted the Justice League of America Bronze Age Omnibus to continue, since it just got into the heart of the "satellite era".

----------


## Seeker

> Any word on those DC collected editions that were cancelled this time last year? I really wanted the Justice League of America Bronze Age Omnibus to continue, since it just got into the heart of the "satellite era".


Bronze Age Brave and Bold Vol. 3 is finally resolicited for later in the year. 

No word on JLA BA - just the Wedding HC that was recently released. I picked it up but would buy the larger omni if there was a double dip opportunity. 

Jonah Hex just landed as well. Highly recommend it even if it's not in my preferred Omnibus format.

----------


## JCinOntario

Any rumblings of The Unwritten deluxe series continuing? If Animal Man and Jack of Fables can be finished, I’m hoping that one picks back up too.

----------


## Brian

> Any rumblings of The Unwritten deluxe series continuing? If Animal Man and Jack of Fables can be finished, I’m hoping that one picks back up too.


There's nothing in DC's latest Edelweiss catalogue, which covers up to the end of January next year.

Personally, I think it's very unlikely they'll restart these reprints in the forseeable future. While Animal Man and JoF have lengthy gaps between volumes, they have been published as solicited (so far anyway, in the case of Animal Man). OTOH, DC ended up cancelling the second deluxe for Unwritten before publication, presumably due to low orders. I can't see them resoliciting it again.

If sales on the Lucifer omnis are good, we might, just might, see an Unwritten Omnibus series at some point. But that's pure speculation on my part.

----------


## shaboo

> Bronze Age Brave and Bold Vol. 3 is finally resolicited for later in the year.


January 2021

----------


## CrazyOldHermit

Hows the binding on the Jonah Hex omnibus?

Anyone got pics?

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BLACKEST NIGHT BRIGHTEST DAY BOX SET*
written by GEOFF JOHNS, PETER J. TOMASI, and others
art by IVAN REIS, PATRICK GLEASON, and others
new box art by IVAN REIS and OCLAIR ALBERT
A war has been brewing between the different colored Lantern Corps, with the Green Lanterns fighting the Yellow, the Red trying to destroy everything, and the Blue attempting to broker peace among the tribes. But the real battle is yet to come: the undead Black Lanterns are coming and seemingly nothing can stop them. Putting aside old vendettas, its up to Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps to lead DCs greatest champions as well as their deadliest foes in a battle to save the universe from an army of the dead. Then, once dead heroes Aquaman, Martian Manhunter, Firestorm, Hawkman, Hawkgirl, Deadman, Jade, Osiris, Hawk, Captain Boomerang, and Zoom must discover the mysterious reason behind their return and uncover the secret that binds them!
This eye-popping box set includes 12 brand-new hardcovers that collect this entire epic, featuring stories by top DC talent including Geoff Johns, Peter J. Tomasi, Ivan Reis, and many more!
Plus, this box set also includes a set of nine plastic rings from across the spectrum of the many Corps that are a part of this story!
ON SALE 11.17.20
$299.99 US | FC
Includes 12 new hardcover collections!
 Blackest Night: Prelude collects Green Lantern #26-28 and 36-43, and Final Crisis: Rage of the Red Lanterns #1
 Blackest Night collects Blackest Night #0-8 and pages from Untold Tales of the Blackest Night #1
 Blackest Night: Green Lantern collects Green Lantern #44-52
 Blackest Night: Green Lantern Corps collects Green Lantern Corps #39-47
 Blackest Night: Black Lantern Corps Book 1 collects Blackest Night: Batman #1-3, Blackest Night: Superman #1-3, and Blackest Night: Wonder Woman #1-3
 Blackest Night: Black Lantern Corps Book 2 collects Blackest Night: The Flash #1-3, Blackest Night: JSA #1-3, and Blackest Night: Titans #1-3
 Blackest Night: Rise of the Black Lanterns collects The Atom & Hawkman #48, Phantom Stranger #42, Green Arrow #30, Adventure Comics #7, Starman #81, The Question #37, Catwoman #83, Weird Western Tales #71, and The Power of Shazam! #38
 Blackest Night: Tales of the Corps collects Blackest Night: Tales of the Black Lanterns #1-3, Adventure Comics #4-5, Untold Tales of the Blackest Night #1, stories from Green Lantern #18-20, 40, and 49, Green Lantern/Sinestro Corps: Secret Files #1, Tales of the Sinestro Corps: Superman-Prime #1, and pages from Blackest Night #0
 Brightest Day: Green Lantern collects Green Lantern #53-62
 Brightest Day Book 1 collects Brightest Day #0-11
 Brightest Day Book 2 collects Brightest Day #12-25
 The Book of the Black collects sketch material (both previously released and new), series proposals, variant covers, posters, Blackest Night outline scripts, and more.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*AQUAMAN: DEADLY WATERS DELUXE EDITION OHC*
written by STEVE SKEATES
art by JIM APARO
cover by NICK CARDY
In this new Silver Age collection, Ocean Master returns with a dire warning as aliens transport Aquaman to another realm! With Atlantis now without its protector, Black Manta strikes! And when Aquaman returns, he soon realizes that he and Manta are both victims of a larger scheme! Collects Aquaman #49-56 for the first time in a new deluxe edition.
ON SALE 08.11.20
$39.99 US | 208 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN: THE DEMON TRILOGY OHC*
written by DENNIS ONEIL and MIKE W. BARR
art by NORM BREYFOGLE, TOM GRINDBERG, and JERRY BINGHAM
cover by NORM BREYFOGLE
What connects Batman and the villainous Ras al Ghul? Find out in this collection of three 1980s graphic novels! How did Ras al Ghul become the villain that he is? How would a union between his daughter Talia and the Dark Knight benefit him? Why would he want to father an heir? Follow along as Batman lives through and tries to unravel the mystery behind the mind of Ras al Ghul!
Collects Batman: Birth of the Demon #1, Batman: Bride of the Demon #1, and Batman: Son of the Demon #1 at their original published dimensions of 8.5 x 10.875.
ON SALE 09.22.20
$75.00 US | 320 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN: THE ROAD TO NO MANS LAND OMNIBUS* 
written by ALAN GRANT, GREG RUCKA, DEVIN GRAYSON, CHUCK DIXON, DOUG MOENCH, and others
art by MARK BUCKINGHAM, JIM APARO, DALE EAGLESHAM, NORM BREYFOGLE, EDUARDO BARRETO, SCOTT McDANIEL, and others
cover by GLENN ORBIK
The No Mans Land story defined an era of the Batman books, and the massive tale is collected in this omnibus edition. Collects Azrael: Agent of the Bat #40 and 47-52, Batman #554-562, Batman: Arkham AsylumTales of Madness #1, Batman: BlackgateIsle of Men #1, Batman: Huntress/SpoilerBlunt Trauma #1, Batman: Shadow of the Bat #73-82, Catwoman #56-57, Detective Comics #719-722 and 724-729, Nightwing #19-20, Robin #52-54, and The Batman Chronicles #12 and 14-15.
ON SALE 10.20.20
$125.00 US | 1,248 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*JLA BY GRANT MORRISON OMNIBUS* 
written by GRANT MORRISON
art by HOWARD PORTER, GARY FRANK, FRANK QUITELY, GREG LAND, and others
cover by HOWARD PORTER and JOHN DELL
In 1996, writer Grant Morrison joined forces with artist Howard Porter to relaunch the Justice League of America in the new series JLA by gathering DCs greatest heroesSuperman, Batman, Wonder Woman, Green Lantern, Aquaman, the Flash, and Martian Manhunter and propelling these icons into inventive stories with the highest of stakes! Now based on a Watchtower on the moon, the JLA took on revamped versions of classic threats including the White Martians, the Injustice Gang, and the Key; along with new foes like Prometheus and Mageddon. This omnibus collects Morrisons entire JLA epic, including the JLA: Earth 2 graphic novel, illustrated by Frank Quitely and reintroducing the Crime Syndicate of America! Collects JLA #1-17, #22-26, #28-31, #34, #36-#41, JLA One Million, and JLA: Earth 2.
ON SALE 10.06.20
$150.00 US | 1,504 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*ROBIN: 80 YEARS OF THE BOY WONDER OHC*
stories and art by VARIOUS
cover by JIM LEE and SCOTT WILLIAMS
Over eight decades, Batmans crime-fighting partner has become nearly as recognizable a pop culture icon as the Dark Knight himselfand this collection celebrates the many incarnations of comics greatest sidekick! From Dick Graysons debut to the dark side of Jason Todd, the dawn of Tim Drake, and the debut of Damian Wayne, experience pivotal Robin moments throughout history! Collects stories from Batman #368, #410, #411, and #466; Detective Comics #38, #165, #394-395, #535, and #796; Robin #25-26; The Batman Chronicles: The Gauntlet #1; Star Spangled Comics #65 and #124; Teen Titans #14; and Batman and Robin #0.
ON SALE 09.01.20
$29.99 US | 416 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*THE SANDMAN: THE BOOKS OF MAGIC OMNIBUS VOL. 1* 
written by NEIL GAIMAN, JOHN NEY REIBER, and others
art by CHARLES VESS, SCOTT HAMPTON, JOHN BOLTON, PETER GROSS,
MICHAEL WM. KALUTA, and others
cover by CHRIS BACHALO
Timothy Hunter could be the most powerful magician in the world, but is that what he really wants? This omnibus collects the early stories of Timothy Hunter, from the pages of The Books of Magic #1-32, The Children’s Crusade #1-2, Vertigo Preview #1, Vertigo Visions: Doctor Occult #1, Arcana Annual #1, Mister E #1-4, and The Books of Faerie: Auberon’s Tale #1-3.
ON SALE 10.13.20
$150.00 US | 1,536 PAGES| 7.0625” x 10.875”
FC | DC BLACK LABEL | AGES 17+

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*SUPER SONS OMNIBUS  EXPANDED EDITION*
written by PETER J. TOMASI and others
art by PATRICK GLEASON, JORGE JIMENEZ, ALISSON BORGES, TYLER KIRKHAM, CARMINE DI GIANDOMENICO, CARLO BARBERI, SCOTT GODLEWSKI and others
cover by JORGE JIMENEZ
All adventures of the Super Sons are collected in this new, expanded version of the omnibus hardcover! These stories first put them on a collision course with Lex Luthor and introduce Kid Amazon before bringing the Teen Titans into the picture! Then, the young duo blast into space, where they become targets of the Gang—and they’ll have to face a galactic juvenile detention center and a wild West planet before they find their way home again! Collects Superman #10-11, Superman #37-38, Teen Titans #15, Super Sons #1-16, a tale from DC Rebirth Holiday Special #1, Super Sons Annual #1, Super Sons/Dynomutt Special #3, and Adventures of the Super Sons #1-12.
ON SALE 11.04.20
$99.99 US | 888 PAGES

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*SUPERMAN VS. WONDER WOMAN (TABLOID EDITION) OHC*
written by GERRY CONWAY
art and cover by JOSÉ LUIS GARCÍA-LÓPEZ
and DAN ADKINS
This tabloid-size epic from 1978 tells the tale of a forgotten chapter of World War II in which Superman and Wonder Woman cross paths while the United States stands at the brink of developing nuclear weapons. And while Superman sees their potential to stop the Axis, Wonder Woman is determined to destroy them before innocent lives are lost! But before this powerful twosome can settle their differences, they will have to face the super-powered menaces of Baron Blitzkrieg and the mysterious samurai known as Sumo!
ON SALE 12.08.20
$39.99 US | 72 PAGES | 10” x 13.5”

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*ABSOLUTE TRANSMETROPOLITAN VOL. 1 NEW EDITION*
written by WARREN ELLIS
art by DARICK ROBERTSON and RODNEY RAMOS
cover by DARICK ROBERTSON
A new edition of the Absolute hardcover collecting the first 18 issues of Warren Ellis’ dystopian masterpiece plus the Transmetropolitan story from Vertigo: Winter’s Edge #2 and Transmetropolitan: I Hate It Here. After years of self-imposed exile, cynical journalist Spider Jerusalem is forced to return to a job that he hates and a city that he loathes. Working as a reporter for the newspaper The Word, Spider attacks the injustices of his surreal 21st century surroundings.
ON SALE 12.08.20
$150.00 US | 544 PAGES | 8.25” x 12.5”
FC | DC BLACK LABEL | AGES 17+

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*TEEN TITANS: RAVEN AND BEAST BOY HC BOX SET*
written by KAMI GARCIA
art and covers by GABRIEL PICCOLO
Raven Roth and Garfield Logan are two regular teens...with some seriously unique lives! Author Kami Garcia and artist Gabriel Picolo’s New York Times bestselling book Teen Titans: Raven is collected with its followup, Teen Titans: Beast Boy, in this incredible hardcover box set!
Raven and Beast Boy are an incredible team together on the Teen Titans! But who were they before they joined...and before they even met? Follow Raven Roth and Garfield Logan on their journeys through high school...and self-discovery.
Available for the first time in hardcover, Teen Titans: Raven and Teen Titans: Beast Boy is the box set you don’t want to miss! Raven brings readers a tale of finding the strength to face who you are and learning to trust others—and yourself. Beast Boy explores self-discovery and acceptance, with a focus on the value of true friendship.
ON SALE 11.10.20 $39.99

----------


## Nab432

Very disappointing that the JLA omni has been made creator centric and skips issues. Also, looks like the Road to No Man’s Land omni collects almost the entirety of Cataclysm and Road to No Man’s Land Vol 1 and 2 tpbs. Seems to only be missing Batman #553 and Batman: No Man’s Land Secret Files and Origins #1 though those two issues might still be in the final book as DC sometimes misstated the issues that will be contained in these omnis. Also, Azrael #51-52 are actually in No Man’s Land Vol 1 tpb and not in the Road to No Man’s Land trades.

----------


## Elmo

> *BATMAN: THE DEMON TRILOGY OHC*
> written by DENNIS ONEIL and MIKE W. BARR
> art by NORM BREYFOGLE, TOM GRINDBERG, and JERRY BINGHAM
> cover by NORM BREYFOGLE
> What connects Batman and the villainous Ras al Ghul? Find out in this collection of three 1980s graphic novels! How did Ras al Ghul become the villain that he is? How would a union between his daughter Talia and the Dark Knight benefit him? Why would he want to father an heir? Follow along as Batman lives through and tries to unravel the mystery behind the mind of Ras al Ghul!
> Collects Batman: Birth of the Demon #1, Batman: Bride of the Demon #1, and Batman: Son of the Demon #1 at their original published dimensions of 8.5 x 10.875.
> ON SALE 09.22.20
> $75.00 US | 320 PAGES


so excited for this.




> *BATMAN: THE ROAD TO NO MANS LAND OMNIBUS* 
> written by ALAN GRANT, GREG RUCKA, DEVIN GRAYSON, CHUCK DIXON, DOUG MOENCH, and others
> art by MARK BUCKINGHAM, JIM APARO, DALE EAGLESHAM, NORM BREYFOGLE, EDUARDO BARRETO, SCOTT McDANIEL, and others
> cover by GLENN ORBIK
> The No Mans Land story defined an era of the Batman books, and the massive tale is collected in this omnibus edition. Collects Azrael: Agent of the Bat #40 and 47-52, Batman #554-562, Batman: Arkham AsylumTales of Madness #1, Batman: BlackgateIsle of Men #1, Batman: Huntress/SpoilerBlunt Trauma #1, Batman: Shadow of the Bat #73-82, Catwoman #56-57, Detective Comics #719-722 and 724-729, Nightwing #19-20, Robin #52-54, and The Batman Chronicles #12 and 14-15.
> ON SALE 10.20.20
> $125.00 US | 1,248 PAGES


i'm ehhh about this. no man's land kind of follows a series of stories that begin with contagion, then go into legacy, then cataclysm and nml. it would have been cooler if they branded the omnibuses with this in mind, like the no man's land saga or something like that, and collected all the stories that led to this big story. this collection doesn't really start at the beginning imo.

----------


## Graphic Autist

Totally down for the Aquaman and Robin 80th Deluxes.

----------


## bob.schoonover

I'm a bit disappointed about the JLA omni skipping a few issues (also, no JLA: Classified 1-3?), but hopefully we get a JLA by Waid book that grabs all but one of them.  Is it too much to hope for that and JLA by Joe Kelly (including JLE)?  Please?

I get the argument for wanting Contagion and Legacy as an initial RNML omnibus, but there's no reason DC can't come back to that material.  As long as they give it matching trade dress, I don't really care too much what they call it.  I'd be more interested to see if we get a New Gotham omni (probably more than one would be necessary) after they finish NML.  I love that material (Brubaker, Rucka, Officer Down, GK by Grayson)

----------


## lodebone

Am I missing something about the JLA Solicitation?  33 issues plus JLA 1,000,000 and JLA Earth 2 and it is over 1,500 pages?  How can that mapping be correct?  That is over 45 pages per entry which can't be correct, even with filler and bonus material.  Even if you subtract the full page count for the JLA 1,000,000 and Earth 2 trades, it leaves over 33 pages per listed issue.

----------


## ER Prest

Also really disappointed in the solicits for the JLA omnibus - more for it only being Morrison. I'd rather it be a straight 1-41. JLA Classified 1-3 would be a nice bonus, but let's be honest, those belonged in the Seven Soldiers omnibus. The One Million issue and the Earth 2 OGN aren't really needed as they're already collected in the One Million omnibus and the standalone Earth 2 Deluxe.

----------


## Dipsa

These massive 1,500+ page tomes are just too cumbersome for me. Really wish they'd split them into at least two volumes. I really appreciate that they did that with Morrison's Batman (for whatever reason) for example.

----------


## My Two Cents

I plan on getting 
JLA by Morrison Omnibus
Power Of Shazam deluxe vol 1
Batman No Mans Land Omnibus
And maybe something else.

----------


## Dick Grayson

> These massive 1,500+ page tomes are just too cumbersome for me. Really wish they'd split them into at least two volumes. I really appreciate that they did that with Morrison's Batman (for whatever reason) for example.


A thousand times this.  he books are easier to read, hold up better over time, and DC can get more money by getting people to pay for multiple books. Genuinely curious why they keep putting out these bigger and bigger books.

----------


## Seeker

In for Aquaman and possibly the Superman v. WW.

----------


## Brian

> These massive 1,500+ page tomes are just too cumbersome for me. Really wish they'd split them into at least two volumes. I really appreciate that they did that with Morrison's Batman (for whatever reason) for example.





> A thousand times this.  he books are easier to read, hold up better over time, and DC can get more money by getting people to pay for multiple books. Genuinely curious why they keep putting out these bigger and bigger books.


I suppose they want to maximise revenue, by getting as much money as possible up front. 

Personally, I think a good compromise would be to split these 1500 page books across two volumes, but sell them as single box/slip case set. That way, readers get more a more manageable reading experience, and DC still gets the revenue of a 1500 page omnibus. 

The only drawback is that it would increase production costs for DC, therefore eating into profits. On the other hand, I can only imagine this would only increase sales, as it would be more appealing to readers put off by a massive single tome.

----------


## My Two Cents

Look forward to the final solicitation for Morrison 
JLA omnibus. Either the page count is to high,
Or it will include the Waid issues, or there is a
Whole chunk of extra material in the back.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Look forward to the final solicitation for Morrison 
> JLA omnibus. Either the page count is to high,
> Or it will include the Waid issues, or there is a
> Whole chunk of extra material in the back.


1500 seems like a placeholder page count - my guess is the listed contents will be more or less it

----------


## The Cheat

Interesting omnis, but I'm not being stung by DC again. I'll wait until I see the binding before I buy.

----------


## Elmo

I grabbed StormWatch vol 1 & 2 hardcovers for 80 bucks. To me it was a steal because even finding a paperback copy of volume 1 that wasnt ridiculously expensive was difficult. These are together and in hardcover and pristine condition. They just arrived so I cant wait to read em

----------


## AJpyro

How are the power of shazam books? New user friendly?

----------


## Lake Nowhere

The Morrison JLA Omnibus sounds like an uncomfortable mess.  It should have been two volumes and included DC One Million 1-4, as well as JLA Classified 1-3.  I'll stick with my deluxe editions.  I would love to get a JLA by Mark Waid omnibus some day.  His post-Morrison run kind of fell apart eventually, but there were some good stories there.  I also love his fill-ins from issues 18-21.

----------


## Captain Craig

Count me among those who wish it was not Morrison specific(love his stories like I do).
I much would've preferred a continuous issue JLA Omni with a volume 2 and 3.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

I have the Deluxe Editions and I was shocked the Mark Waid Adam Strange stories weren't included. I would have double dipped had they put the complete run but I guess not. I was buying the single issues when they came out and it all felt like part of the same run.

----------


## Nab432

I was watching a video Near Mint Condition was doing and Omar said he has reached out to DC but they have not engaged with him the way Marvel has. I’m not sure why DC won’t listen to their customers. Man of Steel by Byrne won a poll for most wanted omni yet that got cancelled. That’s basically a license to print money so it is nonsensical why they don’t give consumers what they want. Same here with the JLA omni. By and large, the vast majority wanted the whole run collected. Once again, a decision that doesn’t make a whole lot of sense. I was hoping with DiDio gone that there would be positive changes but it looks like more of the same at the moment.

----------


## My Two Cents

Just placed my order for Robin Bronze Age omnibus and the 
Worlds Finest HC  from IST

----------


## Graphic Autist

> Just placed my order for Robin Bronze Age omnibus and the 
> Worlds Finest HC  from IST


I also ordered the Robin Bronze Age Omni, and am also interested in the World's Finest HC. Anyone know if it's oversized? I'll buy it if it is. I'm a sucker for 1970s and 1980s comics.

----------


## Nab432

Ive recently ordered the Wonder Woman by Gail Simone omni, Batman: Creature of the Night, Batman: Kings of Fear, JLA: The Nail Complete Deluxe Edition, Dark Nights: MetalDark Knights Rising and Dark Nights: MetalThe Resistance. Just picked up Weird Western Tales: Jonah Hex, The Flash by Mark Waid Book 7 and Absolute Daytripper today. Last but not least all 6 HC Starman omnis for a steal on eBay. A lot to look forward to.

----------


## AJpyro

Oh man, Tom KIng Omega Man is in deluxe hardcover. Good Get??

----------


## Elmo

> Oh man, Tom KIng Omega Man is in deluxe hardcover. Good Get??


Depends, I saw it a while ago and it was around 50 bucks which is just ridiculous. Series is great but not worth that much even in deluxe hc. So unless that price has dropped I’d look for a deal on it

----------


## j0nnyboy

What's the difference between the releases of the Swamp Thing Absolute Vol. 2? We got 6/24 and 10/21: https://previewsworld.com/Search?mod...ate=2021-01-31

----------


## Brian

> What's the difference between the releases of the Swamp Thing Absolute Vol. 2? We got 6/24 and 10/21: https://previewsworld.com/Search?mod...ate=2021-01-31


The June book was cancelled and resolicited. That's why the later book has (RES) in the name. If you click on book with the June release date, it brings you to the October book, so it's just a glitch on Diamond's site.

----------


## j0nnyboy

> The June book was cancelled and resolicited. That's why the later book has (RES) in the name. If you click on book with the June release date, it brings you to the October book, so it's just a glitch on Diamond's site.


Ah. That makes sense. Thanks!

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

Anybody started their re-read of the Jonah Hex Omnibus? I have the Showcase Presents and I am wondering if I should get the Omni.

----------


## Nab432

> Anybody started their re-read of the Jonah Hex Omnibus? I have the Showcase Presents and I am wondering if I should get the Omni.


No longer an omni. The resolicit is a 528 pg HC. I just bought this as a blind buy. Hope Ill like it.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

> No longer an omni. The resolicit is a 528 pg HC. I just bought this as a blind buy. Hope I’ll like it.


I need to re-read the black and white copies I have, the art looks great just at a glance. i like one shot storytelling and westerns so I have fond memories of the books. There was more connected issues and runs then I remembered. I think if you like The Spirit, EC Comics, even 100 bullets, you can enjoy Jonah Hex. They are definitely based on the old Clint Eastwood Spaghetti Westerns. The character is not p.c so to speak, it's definitely a relic from another time. I would like to see a Sgt. Rock hardcover come out as well. Too much stuff every month!

----------


## Rufus0229

> I also ordered the Robin Bronze Age Omni, and am also interested in the World's Finest HC. Anyone know if it's oversized? I'll buy it if it is. I'm a sucker for 1970s and 1980s comics.


Do you know if the Robin Bronze Age Omnibus consists of the original Neal Adams art rather the newer redone versions?

----------


## Seeker

> Do you know if the Robin Bronze Age Omnibus consists of the original Neal Adams art rather the newer redone versions?


I'm waiting on my copy from IST and never considered it might be redone versions. I'm not a fan of the revisionism and hope this is not the case.

----------


## Captain Craig

Did the Batman/Superman Omni vol.1 sell out in super fast order(IST) as has been the case the past few weeks.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

Anybody read the Nancy Collins Swamp Thing Run? The reviews on Amazon say it picks up where Moore left off.

----------


## fillmont

> Anybody read the Nancy Collins Swamp Thing Run? The reviews on Amazon say it picks up where Moore left off.


I have not read it, but there were definitely issues between the end of Moore's run and the start of Collins's run. Two, in fact: Rick Veitch and Doug Wheeler. 

That said, it's possible that you could jump from Moore's to Collins's run without any issue. I wish I could tell you more!

----------


## Elmo

> Anybody read the Nancy Collins Swamp Thing Run? The reviews on Amazon say it picks up where Moore left off.


it does not. but it is sort of a soft reboot for the series. love that run.

I like Veitch and Wheeler's runs quite a bit too. some excellent ST stories and my favorite character Tefe's origin is fleshed out in both runs. lots of fun stuff like alien invasions and time travel

----------


## theegreatone

That Blackest Night box set is tempting. 

Happy for the Super Sons reprint cause I haven't got that yet and I want all of No Man's Land in omnibus form.

----------


## Balakin

> That Blackest Night box set is tempting. 
> 
> Happy for the Super Sons reprint cause I haven't got that yet and I want all of No Man's Land in omnibus form.


You are actually lucky with Super sons cause if I'm not mistaken the new printing will be an expanded edition (making the first printing obsolete, which is kind of a crappy move IMO).

----------


## ER Prest

> You are actually lucky with Super sons cause if I'm not mistaken the new printing will be an expanded edition (making the first printing *obsolete*, which is kind of a crappy move IMO).


This. 

I don't see why they couldn't just to an ohc/deluxe of the second 12 issue series. 

I don't know if I should try and sell my original omnibus now or not. Probably will get pennies for it

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> This. 
> 
> I don't see why they couldn't just to an ohc/deluxe of the second 12 issue series. 
> 
> I don't know if I should try and sell my original omnibus now or not. Probably will get pennies for it


I was thinking of giving my copy to my firstborn as a present if and when the expanded one gets published. I would prefer a deluxe OHC also.

----------


## The Whovian

Does anyone here have the Green Lantern Silver Age Omnibus? Just wondering if the book is good spine wise and if the pages are good quality. Also, did they recolor it at all? Sometimes when Marvel or DC reprint older comics it doesn't catch that silver age look.

----------


## Seeker

> Does anyone here have the Green Lantern Silver Age Omnibus? Just wondering if the book is good spine wise and if the pages are good quality. Also, did they recolor it at all? Sometimes when Marvel or DC reprint older comics it doesn't catch that silver age look.


I have both volumes (2nd printing/version of V.1)  and, with the caveat that I haven't read them cover to cover yet, the spines are good on my copies and the coloring looks original to me. I was pleased.

----------


## The Whovian

> I have both volumes (2nd printing/version of V.1)  and, with the caveat that I haven't read them cover to cover yet, the spines are good on my copies and the coloring looks original to me. I was pleased.


Thanks Seeker!

----------


## JAG2045

My copy of Batman: Caped Crusader Vol 4 arrived today and to confirm it contains:

Batman 455-465
Batman Annual 15 

There are no extras in this one which is a shame because they could have included this PSA which takes place following Gordon's heart attack in Batman 459

https://ifanboy.com/wp-content/uploa...n-PSA-1991.jpg

----------


## JCinOntario

> Anybody read the Nancy Collins Swamp Thing Run? The reviews on Amazon say it picks up where Moore left off.





> I have not read it, but there were definitely issues between the end of Moore's run and the start of Collins's run. Two, in fact: Rick Veitch and Doug Wheeler. 
> 
> That said, it's possible that you could jump from Moore's to Collins's run without any issue. I wish I could tell you more!





> it does not. but it is sort of a soft reboot for the series. love that run.
> 
> I like Veitch and Wheeler's runs quite a bit too. some excellent ST stories and my favorite character Tefe's origin is fleshed out in both runs. lots of fun stuff like alien invasions and time travel


I loved this run and can’t wait to reread. I think the reviewer may have meant tonally picks up where Moore left off since its on the darker side.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

> I loved this run and can’t wait to reread. I think the reviewer may have meant tonally picks up where Moore left off since its on the darker side.


Thanks everyone for the feedback. I have said before, Swamp Thing has as many masterful runs as Daredevil. For some reason, when creators click with the character, they really click.

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## The Cheat

> So, is the 100 Bullets Omnibus worth a pre-order?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/100-Bullets-O.../dp/1779507429


It's a great series. Personally, I refuse to pre-order any omnis from Marvel or DC until I've seen a copy.

----------


## JoeGuy

..........

----------


## JCinOntario

I might’ve blinked and missed it as I haven’t kept up with checking on Tuesdays but did IST ever stock the Hellblazer omnibus? Has anyone mapped which fat trades this covers?

----------


## JAG2045

My copy of Robin: The Bronze Age Omnibus arrived today, here are some pics for anyone interested in the book

----------


## Seeker

Thanks! Mine should be here Monday. Have you looked inside? Someone asked about it being retouched or recolored.

----------


## JAG2045

> Thanks! Mine should be here Monday. Have you looked inside? Someone asked about it being retouched or recolored.


I have and the back cover says they have restored color. I dont have any originals to compare them to but they do look very good

Some examples:

----------


## Graphic Autist

> My copy of Robin: The Bronze Age Omnibus arrived today, here are some pics for anyone interested in the book


Also got mine today. Looks just like yours.

----------


## Seeker

Looks great! This is a book I was on the fence about but the pictures have me excited. Thanks!

----------


## My Two Cents

Not gonna happen, but would like to see the first 37 issues
of the Casandra Cain Batgirl run get omnibus treatment.
Or maybe even a Stephanie Brown Batgirl oversize deluxe HC.

----------


## AJpyro

> Not gonna happen, but would like to see the first 37 issues
> of the Casandra Cain Batgirl run get omnibus treatment.
> Or maybe even a Stephanie Brown Batgirl oversize deluxe HC.


Isn't 30+issues enough for an OMni?

----------


## My Two Cents

Yes, I just don’t believe D C will ever give us a Casandra Cain omnibus. And if they did, at 76 issues plus
They would have to divide it up into 2 volumes. Kelley Pucket/Damion Scott team ends at
Issue 37. A perfect ending point for a volume one or even just one volume if D C
Was to title it the Damion Scott run.

----------


## Vilynne

> Thanks everyone for the feedback. I have said before, Swamp Thing has as many masterful runs as Daredevil. For some reason, when creators click with the character, they really click.


There was a podcast I listened to where they interviewed Collins sometime after the N52 launched. It was pretty interesting to listen to. Especially her inspiration for some story arcs, locations and her apparent annoyance of how Pirates of the Caribbean is fairly similar to an issue she wrote in this series...

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

> There was a podcast I listened to where they interviewed Collins sometime after the N52 launched. It was pretty interesting to listen to. Especially her inspiration for some story arcs, locations and her apparent annoyance of how Pirates of the Caribbean is fairly similar to an issue she wrote in this series...


I am excited about reading this run. I saw a video on line talking about how this was an early, maybe the first comic run to carry the Vertigo title. It also looks like there is a ton of artists that would go on to later books and classic Vertigo runs.

----------


## SJNeal

> I am excited about reading this run. I saw a video on line talking about how this was an early, maybe the first comic run to carry the Vertigo title. It also looks like there is a ton of artists that would go on to later books and classic Vertigo runs.


Fun fact - the first book to carry the Vertigo name/logo was actually the December 1992 special that contained previews of the first wave of Vertigo books that would go on sale the following month.  

The first issue of _Swamp Thing_ to carry the label was #129.   :Smile:

----------


## CrazyOldHermit

Got the Weird Western Tales hardcover. Great book! So glad to finally have vintage Hex in all its glory.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

> Fun fact - the first book to carry the Vertigo name/logo was actually the December 1992 special that contained previews of the first wave of Vertigo books that would go on sale the following month.  
> 
> The first issue of _Swamp Thing_ to carry the label was #129.


I have that special, it has Cain on the cover I think. Is it Pre-Sandman? Maybe I don't. I bet that Hex book is good.

----------


## Vilynne

> I am excited about reading this run. I saw a video on line talking about how this was an early, maybe the first comic run to carry the Vertigo title. It also looks like there is a ton of artists that would go on to later books and classic Vertigo runs.


It's a pretty decent run. The Children's Crusade crossover stands out to me, I wonder how that's collected if it all in here.

----------


## SJNeal

> I have that special, it has Cain on the cover I think. Is it Pre-Sandman? Maybe I don't.


No Cain; Golden Age Sandman, Death, Enigma, and Morpheus.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

> No Cain; Golden Age Sandman, Death, Enigma, and Morpheus.


Wow! No I do not have that I think I am confusing it with a Winter special they had once. I think I actually stopped going to comic stores at this time. Crisis happened and I was too old for comics. This must have looked like comics from Mars. It must have been LCS available only.

----------


## CellarDweller

> Attachment 85888
> *
> "Super Friends: Saturday Morning Comics Vol. 1
> Inspired by the hit animated TV series, these 1970s tales are collected in a new collection of stories starring Batman, Superman, Wonder Woman and the rest of the Justice League of America.
> 
> From the Hall of Justice come these tales of the Justice League of America, inspired by their hit 1970s animated TV series.
> In these 1970s tales, the entire Justice League of America assembles to battle evil in the form of Queen Hippolyte, the Riddler, the Ocean Monster and many more. These tales are written by DC editor and historian E. Nelson Bridwell with art by classic DC artist Ramona Fradon, best known for her work on AQUAMAN and METAMORPHO.
> 
> Collects Super Friends #1-26, Aquateers Meet the Super Friends #1 and Limited Collectors’ Edition #C-41."*



From what I see on Amazon, this collection (which was postponed) is now going to be released this month (6/9) and the cover has changed.





There is also going to be a Volume 2 that will collect the rest of the series, issues #27 - #47.  This is the current cover, but since the first one changed, this one may as well.  According to Amazon, volume 2 is due out mid December.

----------


## SJNeal

> Wow! No I do not have that I think I am confusing it with a Winter special they had once. I think I actually stopped going to comic stores at this time. Crisis happened and I was too old for comics. This must have looked like comics from Mars. It must have been LCS available only.


Yeah, pretty sure all Vertigo books were Direct Market only.

----------


## Seeker

I prefer the original covers vs. generic photoshop modern.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

Any thoughts on the Garth Ennis Hellblazer? I am loving the Collins Swamp Thing.  I read Veitchs Maxi-Mortal and his sidekicks book. Truly strange stuff I want to read his Swamp Thing! He’s a real creator!

----------


## Vilynne

> Any thoughts on the Garth Ennis Hellblazer? I am loving the Collins Swamp Thing.  I read Veitchs Maxi-Mortal and his sidekicks book. Truly strange stuff I want to read his Swamp Thing! He’s a real creator!


I think Veitch's ST was pretty interesting. He had a lot of good ideas, even when (I assume) he had to tie into the Invasion! event. Doug Wheeler was terrible either. A little wordy and silly at times but I felt like he was also real creative and imaginative.

----------


## My Two Cents

> I prefer the original covers vs. generic photoshop modern.


Are you talking about solicitations that don’t show what the final cover will look like?

----------


## SJNeal

> I think Veitch's ST was pretty interesting. He had a lot of good ideas, even when (I assume) he had to tie into the Invasion! event. Doug Wheeler was terrible either. A little wordy and silly at times but I felt like he was also real creative and imaginative.


Wheeler's run had some of the most beautiful painted covers I've ever seen on a monthly basis; _Swamp Thing_ or otherwise.  It's just too bad the contents didn't always measure up to the package...

----------


## Vilynne

> Wheeler's run had some of the most beautiful painted covers I've ever seen on a monthly basis; _Swamp Thing_ or otherwise.  It's just too bad the contents didn't always measure up to the package...


I don't fully remember some covers. Isn't big brain Swampy one of those covers? I'm always a sucker for those dreamy pastel covers myself. The Sandman/Black Orchid type art. Gorgeous

----------


## Judge Dredd

I know they have been a mess with what is coming out and then cancelling books, but do we have a list of what is upcoming for DC omnibus?

----------


## My Two Cents

Batman Superman Omnibus by Loeb should be out  very soon

----------


## Seeker

> Are you talking about solicitations that don’t show what the final cover will look like?


Sorry - I wasn't very clear after rereading my post. I meant I prefer the Omni's/HC's that use original floppies cover art vs. modern day art, or worse, a Photoshop cut and paste job that the Superfriends book appears to have.

----------


## Elmo

> I know they have been a mess with what is coming out and then cancelling books, but do we have a list of what is upcoming for DC omnibus?


i think this list is pretty up to date
https://www.comicbookwire.com/all-up...nuary-of-2021/

----------


## Vilynne

Oh good to know they're trying again on that Phantom Stranger omni.

----------


## slop101

Odds on JSA Omni vol 2 going back into print?

----------


## JCinOntario

> Any thoughts on the Garth Ennis Hellblazer? I am loving the Collins Swamp Thing.  I read Veitchs Maxi-Mortal and his sidekicks book. Truly strange stuff I want to read his Swamp Thing! He’s a real creator!


Just ordered on IST. It’ll look weird on the shelf next to the TPBs but I’m a sucker for HC collections of any vertigo book.

----------


## Brian

> Odds on JSA Omni vol 2 going back into print?


It was first released over 5 years ago, so I'd say the chances of a reprint at this stage are slim enough tbh.

----------


## CellarDweller

> 



The comic store called me today, the book came in, so I was able to pick it up.  It collects issues #1 - #26.  Each story starts with the cover, there is some of the information from the oversized Super Friends comic where Wendy & Marvin meet the Justice League, there is a story called "Aquateers Meet The Super Friends".  It also includes the letters columns for the first three issues.  There were no letters at that time, so column #1 goes into the origins of Wendy (Harris) and Marvin (White).  Column #2 discusses the Super Foes that appeared in the first two issues (The Penguin, Poison Ivy,  Toyman, Cheetah, and Human Flying Fish).  Column #3 discusses why the 5 original heroes were picked to be in The Super Friends.

Here is the back cover.





and here is what the inside looks like.

----------


## The Whovian

So I have the Detective Comics Rebirth Deluxe Edition v4 and the hardcovers from 994 on up. But DC hasn’t reprinted #983-993. Did I miss something?

----------


## Adset

Was that the James Robinson stuff? I would assume lack of interest in those post-Tynion, pre-Tomasi issues.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> So I have the Detective Comics Rebirth Deluxe Edition v4 and the hardcovers from 994 on up. But DC hasn’t reprinted #983-993. Did I miss something?


Those were filler arcs - a one off, then Bryan Hill's pre-Outsiders story, then a Robinson Two-Face story.

----------


## Dr Hank

I'm currently reading (and enjoying) the 52 Omnibus, and I see a JLA by Brad Metlzer HC is coming out next month. I did a little research but it wasn't clear; does this follow directly after the 52 omni issues?

----------


## bob.schoonover

PRH Fishing Time!

Superman by Morrison Omnibus (New 52): http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779508133

Fourth World Anniversary Collection: http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779508058

Green Lantern: Circle of Fire: http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779509055

Wonder Woman by WML v2: http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779507488

Crisis on Multiple Earths new cut (looks like v1 and 2): http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779507532

LoSH: Before the Darkness v1: http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779507594
Should be one more volume to run up to (hopefully a re-release of) The Great Darkness Saga

----------


## bob.schoonover

> I'm currently reading (and enjoying) the 52 Omnibus, and I see a JLA by Brad Metlzer HC is coming out next month. I did a little research but it wasn't clear; does this follow directly after the 52 omni issues?


More or less, yeah.  It's the first JLA story post Infinite Crisis/52

----------


## JAG2045

Someone just posted this on the MMW boards

*Batman & Superman Generations Omnibus
*
Collects Superman & Batman: Generations An Imaginary Tale #1-4, which follows Superman and Batman from the beginning with stories taking place 10 years after the previous one. Superman & Batman: Generations II #1-4, where the stories take leaps of 11 years, ending in the year 2019. And Superman & Batman: Generations III #1-12, which begins in the year 1925 and jumps to 100 years in the future in each story, while featuring characters from future timelines and Jack Kirby's New Gods.


*Legion of Superheroes: Before the Darkness Vol 1
*
collects Legion of Super-Heroes #260-271and Secrets of the Legion of Super-Heroes #1-3.

----------


## JAG2045

[QUOTE=bob.schoonover;5012769]PRH Fishing Time!

Green Lantern: Circle of Fire: http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779509055

According to PRH this new edition contains
_Green Lantern #129-136, Green Lantern/Firestorm #1, Green Lantern/Adam Strange #1, Green Lantern/Atom #1, Green Lantern/Green Lantern #1, Green Lantern/Power Girl #1, and Green Lantern: Circle of Fire #1-2._

Vs The old TPB which had _Green Lantern and Adam Strange #1, Green Lantern and Firestorm the Nuclear Man #1, Green Lantern and Green Lantern #1, Green Lantern and Power Girl #1, Green Lantern and the Atom #1, & Green Lantern: Circle Of Fire #1–2._

It looks like they are moving onto the Judd Winnick run for Kyle Rayner reprints (129-181 when the series ended), wonder if they will go back an finish off releasing the Marz & others issues from issue 66-128

----------


## SJNeal

> *Legion of Superheroes: Before the Darkness Vol 1
> *
> collects Legion of Super-Heroes #260-271and Secrets of the Legion of Super-Heroes #1-3.


Presumably there will a be a "Before the Darkness" Vol. 2, because the latest printing of "TGDS" starts with issue #284, and includes several prologue issues already...

----------


## Adset

[QUOTE=JAG2045;5012872]


> PRH Fishing Time!
> 
> Green Lantern: Circle of Fire: http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779509055
> 
> According to PRH this new edition contains
> _Green Lantern #129-136, Green Lantern/Firestorm #1, Green Lantern/Adam Strange #1, Green Lantern/Atom #1, Green Lantern/Green Lantern #1, Green Lantern/Power Girl #1, and Green Lantern: Circle of Fire #1-2._
> 
> Vs The old TPB which had _Green Lantern and Adam Strange #1, Green Lantern and Firestorm the Nuclear Man #1, Green Lantern and Green Lantern #1, Green Lantern and Power Girl #1, Green Lantern and the Atom #1, & Green Lantern: Circle Of Fire #1–2._
> 
> It looks like they are moving onto the Judd Winnick run for Kyle Rayner reprints (129-181 when the series ended), wonder if they will go back an finish off releasing the Marz & others issues from issue 66-128


My two orphaned Kyle Rayner trades hope they do...

----------


## JAG2045

[QUOTE=Adset;5013160]


> My two orphaned Kyle Rayner trades hope they do...


So do mine!

----------


## SJNeal

Didio had made it clear that he didn't like high numbered trade volumes; with him gone, I don't see why they can't go back and release some of the previously solicited books that were canceled in recent years.  Continue putting the number on the back cover as opposed to the spine, if that makes them feel better. 

Granted, it's highly unlikely, but one can dream...

----------


## JAG2045

> Didio had made it clear that he didn't like high numbered trade volumes; with him gone, I don't see why they can't go back and release some of the previously solicited books that were canceled in recent years.  Continue putting the number on the back cover as opposed to the spine, if that makes them feel better. 
> 
> Granted, it's highly unlikely, but one can dream...


Agreed, they should do what the epics do, a title for the spine/cover and a number for the back cover

----------


## The Whovian

> Those were filler arcs - a one off, then Bryan Hill's pre-Outsiders story, then a Robinson Two-Face story.


Thanks. Still dont understand why DC wouldnt reprint it in a hardcover for the completists.

----------


## Adset

That pre-Great Darkness collection is intriguing. I have a big gap on my shelf in-between the second Superboy and the LoSH HC and The Great Darkness Saga.

----------


## Dr Hank

> More or less, yeah.  It's the first JLA story post Infinite Crisis/52


Thank you! I've really been enjoying reading this era so far so I'll pick this up for sure.  

I'm working my way to Morrison's Batman and Final Crisis...any other series that you, or anyone else, recommend from the Infinite Crisis-to-Final Crisis period?

----------


## Foxy

> Thank you! I've really been enjoying reading this era so far so I'll pick this up for sure.  
> 
> I'm working my way to Morrison's Batman and Final Crisis...any other series that you, or anyone else, recommend from the Infinite Crisis-to-Final Crisis period?


Did you already decide how you will read Final Crisis in between Morrison's Batman run? I have the FC omnibus but it's massive and I wonder if it's not a bit much to throw it in between the Morrison Batman omnis...

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Thank you! I've really been enjoying reading this era so far so I'll pick this up for sure.  
> 
> I'm working my way to Morrison's Batman and Final Crisis...any other series that you, or anyone else, recommend from the Infinite Crisis-to-Final Crisis period?


In the fall, the Batman by Paul Dini omnibus comes out - the first half of that is the 'Tec stories that came out at the same time as Morrison Omni v1.  I love those stories - I never really read the second half material (not a Hush fan), but Dini is quite good.  Green Lantern by Geoff Johns and GL Corps by Tomasi are really good (Sinestro Corp War is fantastic and you could just read GL Rebirth to get the context for it - you don't need to get all the GL stuff if you didn't want to).  Checkmate by Rucka and Secret Six by Simone if you liked their respective Infinite Crisis tie-ins (OMAC and Villains United). 

When you finish JLA by Meltzer, if you like the Legion stuff, you could grab the two follow-ups (Superman and the Legion by Johns and the FC tie-in Legion of 3 Worlds).




> Did you already decide how you will read Final Crisis in between Morrison's Batman run? I have the FC omnibus but it's massive and I wonder if it's not a bit much to throw it in between the Morrison Batman omnis...


If you have the Batman and FC omnis, what I'd do is read Batman by Morrison v1 up to the end of RIP.  There will be a couple FC recap pages, then two more issues.  Skip the recap pages and issues, and just move on to the Morrison-penned stuff in the FC omnibus (FC 1-3, Superman Beyond 1-2, Submit, FC 4,5, Batman 682, 683, FC 6,7).  The other Final Crisis tie-ins are of varying quality, but none of them really tie in to what Morrison is doing in either Batman or FC.  Then you can move on to Batman by Morrison v2.

----------


## Nick Miller

So i see that the Morrison JLA omni is coming out in October and amazon has it listed at about 1500 pages.

By my estimates his run on JLA was around 900 pages. What else could be included? Earth 2 and 1 million, obviously, but that still leaves hundreds of page?

----------


## Foxy

> f you have the Batman and FC omnis, what I'd do is read Batman by Morrison v1 up to the end of RIP.  There will be a couple FC recap pages, then two more issues.  Skip the recap pages and issues, and just move on to the Morrison-penned stuff in the FC omnibus (FC 1-3, Superman Beyond 1-2, Submit, FC 4,5, Batman 682, 683, FC 6,7).  The other Final Crisis tie-ins are of varying quality, but none of them really tie in to what Morrison is doing in either Batman or FC.  Then you can move on to Batman by Morrison v2.


Thanks, that seems like a sensible approach. Let's hope that the Morrison issues in the omni are easy to find then  :Smile:

----------


## bob.schoonover

> So i see that the Morrison JLA omni is coming out in October and amazon has it listed at about 1500 pages.
> 
> By my estimates his run on JLA was around 900 pages. What else could be included? Earth 2 and 1 million, obviously, but that still leaves hundreds of page?


1500 has been the page count since before the solicits had contents. Probably a placeholder that never got updated

----------


## Nab432

For people who have Wonder Woman Omnibus Vol 3 by George Perez, do you think the upcoming War of the Gods omni is worth it? Looks like 9 of the 25 issues in the new omni are in Vol 3 so quite a bit of double dipping.

----------


## Dr Hank

> Did you already decide how you will read Final Crisis in between Morrison's Batman run? I have the FC omnibus but it's massive and I wonder if it's not a bit much to throw it in between the Morrison Batman omnis...


Someone posted elsewhere on these forums awhile ago that you start reading Final Crisis after Batman #681. Which looks to match up with bob.schoonover's more detailed response. 





> In the fall, the Batman by Paul Dini omnibus comes out - the first half of that is the 'Tec stories that came out at the same time as Morrison Omni v1.  I love those stories - I never really read the second half material (not a Hush fan), but Dini is quite good.  Green Lantern by Geoff Johns and GL Corps by Tomasi are really good (Sinestro Corp War is fantastic and you could just read GL Rebirth to get the context for it - you don't need to get all the GL stuff if you didn't want to).  Checkmate by Rucka and Secret Six by Simone if you liked their respective Infinite Crisis tie-ins (OMAC and Villains United). 
> 
> When you finish JLA by Meltzer, if you like the Legion stuff, you could grab the two follow-ups (Superman and the Legion by Johns and the FC tie-in Legion of 3 Worlds).
> 
> 
> If you have the Batman and FC omnis, what I'd do is read Batman by Morrison v1 up to the end of RIP.  There will be a couple FC recap pages, then two more issues.  Skip the recap pages and issues, and just move on to the Morrison-penned stuff in the FC omnibus (FC 1-3, Superman Beyond 1-2, Submit, FC 4,5, Batman 682, 683, FC 6,7).  The other Final Crisis tie-ins are of varying quality, but none of them really tie in to what Morrison is doing in either Batman or FC.  Then you can move on to Batman by Morrison v2.


Thank you so much for all this! I'll save it and refer to it often I'm sure. I've flirted with check out the GL by Johns material before but always seemed a little daunting to pick it all up, bits it's definitely on my maybe list.

----------


## Dr Hank

> For people who have Wonder Woman Omnibus Vol 3 by George Perez, do you think the upcoming War of the Gods omni is worth it? Looks like 9 of the 25 issues in the new omni are in Vol 3 so quite a bit of double dipping.


I thought about it also but ultimately decided against it for now. I just finished the 3 Perez WW omnis not long ago and while I loved the first two, it kind of petered-out for me by the third book. Plus I have a big enough want-list already.  :Smile:

----------


## Nab432

> I thought about it also but ultimately decided against it for now. I just finished the 3 Perez WW omnis not long ago and while I loved the first two, it kind of petered-out for me by the third book. Plus I have a big enough want-list already.


Good to know. Thanks for your thoughts. I think Ill skip as well. Lack of shelf space plus money being a bit tight at the moment is forcing tough decisions. A lot of omnis I had been considering Ill probably skip.

----------


## Nick Miller

> 1500 has been the page count since before the solicits had contents. Probably a placeholder that never got updated


Its also listed $150 retail. So i guess we’ll see

----------


## lodebone

Curious if anyone thinks there will be limited supply and issue with Grell's Green Arrow?  IST shows it Tuesday, CGN shows it July 14.  With the move from Diamond and the general feeling, does anyone think it will actually appear Tuesday on IST?  I was hoping to wait until Friday to order (makes wife happier when I order on paydays) but don't want to miss out.  This is probably my most wanted DC until they get smart enough to do a Byrne Superman Omnibus.

----------


## Nab432

> Curious if anyone thinks there will be limited supply and issue with Grell's Green Arrow?  IST shows it Tuesday, CGN shows it July 14.  With the move from Diamond and the general feeling, does anyone think it will actually appear Tuesday on IST?  I was hoping to wait until Friday to order (makes wife happier when I order on paydays) but don't want to miss out.  This is probably my most wanted DC until they get smart enough to do a Byrne Superman Omnibus.


Definitely very high on my list too. I really hope DC will see this through and not stop after Vol 1. That would be a killer. I think 6/24 was the old date before the pandemic. Im not expecting it on there Tuesday. Not sure what the new release date would be. If you look at the release calendar theyve put up at the top of the page the Green Arrow omni isnt there for 6/24 so no telling when this is actually dropping.

----------


## Dr Hank

You guys got me interested in checking out GL by Geoff Johns...was going to get the first 2 omnis but it looks like #2 is tougher to find. Are these going out-of-print, and is it safe to assume DC will reprint these soon or should I buy them now while I can?

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

Has anyone read the Crisis on Infinite Earth Deluxe Editions? Not the main story, all the supplemental volumes 1-3.

----------


## slop101

What happened to the Batwoman by JH Williams Omnibus.

It was supposed to be released last week, but it's nowhere to be found, now I'm suddenly seeing a March 2021 release date?

----------


## Adset

> You guys got me interested in checking out GL by Geoff Johns...was going to get the first 2 omnis but it looks like #2 is tougher to find. Are these going out-of-print, and is it safe to assume DC will reprint these soon or should I buy them now while I can?


Please don’t consider me a definitive source, but I was under the impression that all three are fairly easy to find; it remains a wildly popular run. 

I’ve got all three, but I’m also buying the new GL by Geoff Johns trades for easier readability.

----------


## Andru

> What happened to the Batwoman by JH Williams Omnibus.
> 
> It was supposed to be released last week, but it's nowhere to be found, now I'm suddenly seeing a March 2021 release date?


Unfortunately, It was delayed quite some time ago. The first delay was into September, and the more recent delay put it into March 2021.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> You guys got me interested in checking out GL by Geoff Johns...was going to get the first 2 omnis but it looks like #2 is tougher to find. Are these going out-of-print, and is it safe to assume DC will reprint these soon or should I buy them now while I can?


While I agree with the above that it's reasonably likely to get a reprint, I also wouldn't bet on it.  If it matters to you, the complete collections seem to be 3 to an omnibus, so if you wait and can't find the omni later, the complete collections should still be in print.

----------


## ER Prest

Per Johns GL:

Both the GLC series and the Emerald Warriors are just as integral as the mainline GL book, which the 3 omnibus volumes do not collect in their entirety. The same argument could be made for the post-Flashpoint/N52 GL, GLC, RL, and NG books, but I would say a lesser extent for these. 

To me, the trade paperbacks are the way to go so everything can be ordered properly.

----------


## Dr Hank

Thanks for all the feedback re:Green Lantern. Sounds like I'd be missing a lot with the omnis unfortunately. I love omnis but don't want to miss half the storyline either. It's too bad they didn't omni all the titles in order instead of just the Johns material.

----------


## Brian

> Thanks for all the feedback re:Green Lantern. Sounds like I'd be missing a lot with the omnis unfortunately. I love omnis but don't want to miss half the storyline either. It's too bad they didn't omni all the titles in order instead of just the Johns material.


I read Johns' GL series up to the end of Blackest Night and never picked up GLC, except for the Sinestro Corps War issues. And I can't say I ever felt that I missed anything integral or vital by not reading GLC. Yes, there were references to other events, but Johns usually did a good job of filling you in on what you needed to know. 

Maybe that changed after Blackest Night, but based on what I read, I'd have no trouble recommending the Omnis (or the corresponding "complete collection") in their own right.

----------


## Seeker

> Has anyone read the Crisis on Infinite Earth Deluxe Editions? Not the main story, all the supplemental volumes 1-3.


I've started reading supplemental Vol. 1 with 2-3 waiting on the shelf. I love that period of comics so it's worthy to me.

----------


## Nick Miller

> Thanks for all the feedback re:Green Lantern. Sounds like I'd be missing a lot with the omnis unfortunately. I love omnis but don't want to miss half the storyline either. It's too bad they didn't omni all the titles in order instead of just the Johns material.


Amazon has  vol 2. Not much of a discount tho.

I just reread his run, im through the Sinestro Corp War and ..... its not as good as I remembered ☹️

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

> I've started reading supplemental Vol. 1 with 2-3 waiting on the shelf. I love that period of comics so it's worthy to me.


I really love the Crisis On Infinite Earth Deluxe Edition. It really is a great story so I am curious about what the Crisis looked like in other books. I actually skipped that whole era because they were basically retiring the Universe I knew. 

The first companion volume focuses on All Star Squadron. What do the other books center on? I have read the DC Comics Presents story by Steve Gerber and that is one sad story!

I am trying to decide if I pick up the Crisis Companion books or the first 6 volumes of the original Hellblazer run!

----------


## shaboo

> The first companion volume focuses on All Star Squadron. What do the other books center on?


 Crisis On Infinite Earths Companion - Deluxe Edition Vol. 2 focuses on Infinity Inc.:

 Detective Comics #558
 DC Comics Presents #86
 Swamp Thing (Vol. 2) #44
 The Losers Special
 Legends Of The DC Universe - Crisis On Infinite Earths
 Infinity Inc. #18-25
 Infinity Inc. Annual #1
 Justice League Of America #244-245
 The New Teen Titans (Vol. 2) #13-14

 Crisis On Infinite Earths Companion - Deluxe Edition Vol. 3 has a broader range:

 Amethyst (Vol. 2) #13
 The Omega Men #31, 33
 Blue Devil #17-18
 Wonder Woman #327-329
 Swamp Thing (Vol. 2) #46
 Legion Of Super-Heroes (Vol. 3) #16, 18
 Superman #413
 DC Comics Presents #95, 87
 Superman #414
 Justice League Of America Annual #3
 Superman #415
 DC Comics Presents #88, 94

----------


## Dr Hank

> I read Johns' GL series up to the end of Blackest Night and never picked up GLC, except for the Sinestro Corps War issues. And I can't say I ever felt that I missed anything integral or vital by not reading GLC. Yes, there were references to other events, but Johns usually did a good job of filling you in on what you needed to know. 
> 
> Maybe that changed after Blackest Night, but based on what I read, I'd have no trouble recommending the Omnis (or the corresponding "complete collection") in their own right.


Thank you for the feedback! Sounds like either way is a good read, it's tough to turn down the omnis cause I just love those big, oversized books. 




> Amazon has  vol 2. Not much of a discount tho.
> 
> I just reread his run, im through the Sinestro Corp War and ..... its not as good as I remembered ☹️


Yeah looks like the price is creeping up then but I'm sure I could resell them if I don't dig them much. I need to win the lottery to get all the books I want.  :Smile:

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

> Crisis On Infinite Earths Companion - Deluxe Edition Vol. 2 focuses on Infinity Inc.:
> 
>  Detective Comics #558
>  DC Comics Presents #86
>  Swamp Thing (Vol. 2) #44
>  The Losers Special
>  Legends Of The DC Universe - Crisis On Infinite Earths
>  Infinity Inc. #18-25
>  Infinity Inc. Annual #1
> ...


Thanks! I am curious how well it reads together.

----------


## Orf with his head

> Crisis On Infinite Earths Companion - Deluxe Edition Vol. 2 focuses on Infinity Inc.:
> 
>  Detective Comics #558
>  DC Comics Presents #86
>  Swamp Thing (Vol. 2) #44
>  The Losers Special
>  Legends Of The DC Universe - Crisis On Infinite Earths
>  Infinity Inc. #18-25
>  Infinity Inc. Annual #1
> ...


I was always hoping that DC would put out a Crisis on Infinite Earth Omnibus with all the crossovers slipped in between the main issues in reading order.

If the deluxes weren't that expensive I would contemplate ripping them apart and getting 2 custom bound omnis made up

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

How about the Final Crisis Omnibus? Anyone bought the that? My Absolute edition is falling apart and I am tempted / scared to replace. Do folks appreciate the complete saga in one book?

----------


## Lake Nowhere

> How about the Final Crisis Omnibus? Anyone bought the that? My Absolute edition is falling apart and I am tempted / scared to replace. Do folks appreciate the complete saga in one book?


Boy, I wish DC would do a new printing of Absolute Final Crisis.  I don't know anyone whose absolute edition didn't start falling apart immediately.  I would say that like a lot of Morrison-led crossovers (like DC One Million), the omnibus edition loses some focus during the issues that Morrison himself isn't involved with.  It's still a nice omnibus and a satisfying reading experience.

----------


## VanWinkle

> Boy, I wish DC would do a new printing of Absolute Final Crisis.  I don't know anyone whose absolute edition didn't start falling apart immediately.  I would say that like a lot of Morrison-led crossovers (like DC One Million), the omnibus edition loses some focus during the issues that Morrison himself isn't involved with.  It's still a nice omnibus and a satisfying reading experience.


Mine has shockingly stayed intact. I've read it twice. No binding separation.

----------


## Dr Hank

> How about the Final Crisis Omnibus? Anyone bought the that? My Absolute edition is falling apart and I am tempted / scared to replace. Do folks appreciate the complete saga in one book?


Just ordered this omni finally, never owned any other edition though. It disappeared from IST so I worried it was getting hard to find so I pulled the trigger. Pricey book but I just finished the 52 omnibus and quite enjoyed it, looking forward to continuing this period.

----------


## Balakin

> How about the Final Crisis Omnibus? Anyone bought the that? My Absolute edition is falling apart and I am tempted / scared to replace. Do folks appreciate the complete saga in one book?


Isn't that book super chunky? I would imagine that will start fall apart after a while as well, although maybe not to the extent the defective Absolute does.

As for the "complete saga" thing, some people might disagree, but I really think you don't need anything else other than the issues wrote by Morrison. 
He didn't write the event with other writers' tie ins in mind, he just did this crazy big experimental meta story and then dropped the mic. 
I would rather just get a new edition paperback and do a custom bind if you really want a hardcover or maybe try to fix the absolute somehow (no clue how), but that's just my opinion, there are probably people out there who enjoyed the tie in stuff just as much as the main story.

----------


## Dr Hank

I haven't read any of it so it'll all be new to me. Already got the omni delivered and yeah it's giant, maybe the biggest one yet lol. These behemoths don't bother me at all, but if you don't like the bigger omnis then this one will make you cry.

----------


## Bad Witch

Anyone buy the Matt Wagner batman collection that just came out?

----------


## newparisian

Has there been any update re: Snyder Batman omni vol 2?

Also, I'm eyeing the Justice League International omni vol 1, but on Amazon I'm seeing reviews about shoddy printing and missing bubbles. Is this accurate? Was there ever a corrected version and how can I ensure I'm ordering that one?

Thanks

----------


## Seeker

> Has there been any update re: Snyder Batman omni vol 2?
> 
> Also, I'm eyeing the Justice League International omni vol 1, but on Amazon I'm seeing reviews about shoddy printing and missing bubbles. Is this accurate? Was there ever a corrected version and how can I ensure I'm ordering that one?
> 
> Thanks


I was looking to buy it as well. The second printing corrected the bubbles but the line art is poorly reproduced in both versions of the omni. Additionally, there doesn't seem to be any way to tell the difference between printings without opening the books.

----------


## FreakyFraser

> Anyone buy the Matt Wagner batman collection that just came out?


I  bought it......haven't cracked it yet, but I own all the content inside in singles and a few trades. I like Wagner alot.

----------


## newparisian

> I was looking to buy it as well. The second printing corrected the bubbles but the line art is poorly reproduced in both versions of the omni. Additionally, there doesn't seem to be any way to tell the difference between printings without opening the books.


Thanks for the info. Are those same issues available in fat softcover or something?

----------


## Seeker

> Thanks for the info. Are those same issues available in fat softcover or something?


There appears to be four paperbacks available. I found the first one at a LCS and picked it up. That's what spurred my interest in the full omni.

----------


## shaboo

> There appears to be four paperbacks available. I found the first one at a LCS and picked it up. That's what spurred my interest in the full omni.


These are available digital only. The printed versions of these paperbacks are from 2009/2010 and are long OOP now.

There's a new paperback series which started 2020:

https://www.amazon.com/Justice-Leagu...4227889&sr=8-1

Book 2 is annouced for 2021:

https://www.amazon.com/Justice-Leagu...4227975&sr=8-1

Of course, like 90% of all DC paperback series, this will be simply cancelled at some point and remain incomplete, so better buy the Omnibus ...

----------


## Seeker

Good info, thanks. I'm still watching for a Volume 1 omnibus that is either cheap or verified as a second printing.

----------


## Dr Hank

Did the Wonder Woman by Gail Simone omnibus actually get released or was it delayed? Doesn't seem to be available anywhere.

----------


## shaboo

> Did the Wonder Woman by Gail Simone omnibus actually get released or was it delayed? Doesn't seem to be available anywhere.


Released in March 2020. At least in Germany it's still available:

https://www.amazon.de/Wonder-Woman-G...4290405&sr=8-2

----------


## Dr Hank

> Released in March 2020. At least in Germany it's still available:
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Wonder-Woman-G...4290405&sr=8-2


Interesting, seems to have disappeared in the US. Thanks for the link.

----------


## Enigma

I got it in the UK at release time. It's very nice  :Smile:

----------


## RIPLynott

Finally picked up the Lucifer Omnibus, the binding was separating a little bit so I ordered a replacement instead of trying to reglue it. My replacement came in, and to my surprise, the binding on this version was awful. Super tight compared to the first, and upon closer inspection it turns out this new one is a second print. 

So fyi guys from my limited exposure it seems that the second printing has an inferior binding to the first printing. I could have just gotten a lemon but the way DC makes decisions  with collected editions I wouldn't be surprised.

----------


## newparisian

> There appears to be four paperbacks available. I found the first one at a LCS and picked it up. That's what spurred my interest in the full omni.



Thanks, i'll check those out

----------


## newparisian

> These are available digital only. The printed versions of these paperbacks are from 2009/2010 and are long OOP now.
> 
> There's a new paperback series which started 2020:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Justice-Leagu...4227889&sr=8-1
> 
> Book 2 is annouced for 2021:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Justice-Leagu...4227975&sr=8-1
> ...


Thanks, I'll see if IST has it for cheaper too.

----------


## Phd. Strange

> Finally picked up the Lucifer Omnibus, the binding was separating a little bit so I ordered a replacement instead of trying to reglue it. My replacement came in, and to my surprise, the binding on this version was awful. Super tight compared to the first, and upon closer inspection it turns out this new one is a second print. 
> 
> So fyi guys from my limited exposure it seems that the second printing has an inferior binding to the first printing. I could have just gotten a lemon but the way DC makes decisions  with collected editions I wouldn't be surprised.


Wanted to get this Lucifer Omnibus but I instead got the 5 tpbs that they put out and Im really happy with them.

----------


## lodebone

> Interesting, seems to have disappeared in the US. Thanks for the link.


 I ordered mine back in March from IST and have almost finished reading it.  It was available all over for a few months but might have dried up by now.  It seems like a lot of DC books that were available everywhere are starting to disappear (JSA 3, etc...), not sure if it is due to the Diamond situation or if places are legitimately running out of stock.

----------


## ER Prest

> I  bought it......haven't cracked it yet, but I own all the content inside in singles and a few trades. I like Wagner alot.


It's standard trim size, right?

----------


## MagpieMad

Yes it is, I've not opened it yet either though.

----------


## ER Prest

> Yes it is, I've not opened it yet either though.


Bummer. I remember reading Mad Monk and Monster Men waaay back when the came out and enjoying them. If this was oversized, I'd be all over it. I'll wait for a tpb version of it

----------


## JAG2045

3 new PRH finds from the MMW board:

Who's Who Omnibus Vol. 1
http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779505996

The Amazing World of Superman (Tabloid Edition)
http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779509185

Batman: A Death in the Family The Deluxe Edition
http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779509178

Looking forward to the Who's Who omni!

----------


## Seeker

> 3 new PRH finds from the MMW board:
> 
> Who's Who Omnibus Vol. 1
> http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779505996
> 
> The Amazing World of Superman (Tabloid Edition)
> http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779509185
> 
> Batman: A Death in the Family The Deluxe Edition
> ...


I'm definitely in for the Who's Who!

----------


## Captain Craig

That Who's Who Omnibus is very exciting!
I recall getting those 3 hole punch volumes and filling up the binder! Great memories! Geez, I wonder what ever happened to mine?!

----------


## SJNeal

> That Who's Who Omnibus is very exciting!
> I recall getting those 3 hole punch volumes and filling up the binder! Great memories! Geez, I wonder what ever happened to mine?!


It looks like this book will collect the earlier _Who's Who_ series, as opposed to the hole-punched loose leaf series from the early 90's.  I could be wrong though.  

Either way, I'm shocked to see it collected at all.  Given DC's penchant for rebooting, they've tended to shy away from declaring anything as "definitive" for many years now.

----------


## Rimmer

Not to nay say anyone's excitement about this, but when Marvel Announced their 'Official Handbook to the Marvel Universe' omnibus, I was overjoyed.  I POURED over those books when I was a kid, before the internet - I'd come across a Cap story where he was fighting Arcade, and not being an X-men fan, I had no clue who that was -> pull out the handbook and read about him.  

Anyways, I got it, opened the seal, flipped through it... and haven't looked at it since.  I think the IDEA of it excites me more then the actual product.  Will you use it as a reference tool?  Of course not, the material is mega dated, and the internet is at your fingertips.  Is it cool?  Hell yes.  Will DC's be cool?  Hell yes.  But just realize that it's not something you're (probably) going to pour over like you did when you were a kid; it's just different now. At least in my experience.

----------


## Nab432

> Not to nay say anyone's excitement about this, but when Marvel Announced their 'Official Handbook to the Marvel Universe' omnibus, I was overjoyed.  I POURED over those books when I was a kid, before the internet - I'd come across a Cap story where he was fighting Arcade, and not being an X-men fan, I had no clue who that was -> pull out the handbook and read about him.  
> 
> Anyways, I got it, opened the seal, flipped through it... and haven't looked at it since.  I think the IDEA of it excites me more then the actual product.  Will you use it as a reference tool?  Of course not, the material is mega dated, and the internet is at your fingertips.  Is it cool?  Hell yes.  Will DC's be cool?  Hell yes.  But just realize that it's not something you're (probably) going to pour over like you did when you were a kid; it's just different now. At least in my experience.


At the very least they could update it. I wont get it because its very dated. Maybe if something similar was done with all the knowledge that exists currently Id be open to it but no thanks to this release.

----------


## Dr Hank

> Not to nay say anyone's excitement about this, but when Marvel Announced their 'Official Handbook to the Marvel Universe' omnibus, I was overjoyed.  I POURED over those books when I was a kid, before the internet - I'd come across a Cap story where he was fighting Arcade, and not being an X-men fan, I had no clue who that was -> pull out the handbook and read about him.  
> 
> Anyways, I got it, opened the seal, flipped through it... and haven't looked at it since.  I think the IDEA of it excites me more then the actual product.  Will you use it as a reference tool?  Of course not, the material is mega dated, and the internet is at your fingertips.  Is it cool?  Hell yes.  Will DC's be cool?  Hell yes.  But just realize that it's not something you're (probably) going to pour over like you did when you were a kid; it's just different now. At least in my experience.


Great post. I was exactly the same as a kid, used to love those Marvel ones so I could study up on characters I didn't know. But I know I'd never read through those now because of the reasons you mentioned. Plus some omnibus have features like that in the back also.

----------


## shaboo

> Not to nay say anyone's excitement about this, but when Marvel Announced their 'Official Handbook to the Marvel Universe' omnibus, I was overjoyed.  I POURED over those books when I was a kid, before the internet - I'd come across a Cap story where he was fighting Arcade, and not being an X-men fan, I had no clue who that was -> pull out the handbook and read about him.  
> 
> Anyways, I got it, opened the seal, flipped through it... and haven't looked at it since.  I think the IDEA of it excites me more then the actual product.  Will you use it as a reference tool?  Of course not, the material is mega dated, and the internet is at your fingertips.  Is it cool?  Hell yes.  Will DC's be cool?  Hell yes.  But just realize that it's not something you're (probably) going to pour over like you did when you were a kid; it's just different now. At least in my experience.


Exactly my thoughts. Kinda obscure and much too dated to be of any interest. Give me JLA Bronze Age Omnbinus 3 instead! it is long overdue!

----------


## Mace Dolex

> Not to nay say anyone's excitement about this, but when Marvel Announced their 'Official Handbook to the Marvel Universe' omnibus, I was overjoyed.  I POURED over those books when I was a kid, before the internet - I'd come across a Cap story where he was fighting Arcade, and not being an X-men fan, I had no clue who that was -> pull out the handbook and read about him.  
> 
> Anyways, I got it, opened the seal, flipped through it... and haven't looked at it since.  I think the IDEA of it excites me more then the actual product.  Will you use it as a reference tool?  Of course not, the material is mega dated, and the internet is at your fingertips.  Is it cool?  Hell yes.  Will DC's be cool?  Hell yes.  But just realize that it's not something you're (probably) going to pour over like you did when you were a kid; it's just different now. At least in my experience.


The Encyclopedia character based ones for Marvel and DC published by DK Books just aren't the same and are just brief summaries.

----------


## bob.schoonover

More PRH fishing:

Power of Shazam Book 2: http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779504708

Death Metal Companion: http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779507921

WW (current volume) 4: http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779509109

Connor Hawke Green Arrow v1: http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779509192

Flashpoint Omnibus (FINALLY!): http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779509772

----------


## JAG2045

> More PRH fishing:
> 
> Power of Shazam Book 2: http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779504708
> 
> Death Metal Companion: http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779507921
> 
> WW (current volume) 4: http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779509109
> 
> Connor Hawke Green Arrow v1: http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779509192
> ...


Cool to see them reprinting Connor Hawke, more 90's Chuck Dixon is always great to have!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Adset

be still my heart

Didn’t think we’d ever get the Connor Hawke stuff collected.

----------


## Tony

> More PRH fishing:
> 
> Power of Shazam Book 2: http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779504708
> 
> Connor Hawke Green Arrow v1: http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779509192


Power of Shazam! is a must have, Even though I know DC wont follow through past a volume or two of Connor Hawke I'm tempted. I have a much greater appreciation of Chuck Dixon after reading his Birds of Prey and Robin collections from kindle sales. Hopefully it get's at least a volume 2.

----------


## Captain Craig

I hate double dipping. However, we can't really be sure this is a possible double dip situation. (My inner monologue for reference)

I love the Connor Hawke era of Green Arrow. Never thought we'd see collections but I largely, very largely only buy Omnis.
We may never see this era in Omnis so buying these TPBs is ok this time. These, I crack myself up. A volume 2 isn't guaranteed, this is DC of course.

----------


## RIPLynott

http://prhinternationalsales.com/?s=...D9781779509192

Credit to Near Mints fb page

(My bad already mentioned!)

----------


## Nab432

> More PRH fishing:
> 
> Power of Shazam Book 2: http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779504708
> 
> Death Metal Companion: http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779507921
> 
> WW (current volume) 4: http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779509109
> 
> Connor Hawke Green Arrow v1: http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779509192
> ...


Oh man. This made my day. So happy to see a Flashpoint Omni. Really wanted this.

----------


## stgeorge602

The Flash by Geoff Johns Omnibus Vol. 2 https://www.amazon.com/dp/177950750X..._DhKfFbYZM1GXB

Wonder if a third one will be printed to include his Rebirth mini and lead up to Flashpoint?

----------


## JAG2045

> The Flash by Geoff Johns Omnibus Vol. 2 https://www.amazon.com/dp/177950750X..._DhKfFbYZM1GXB
> 
> Wonder if a third one will be printed to include his Rebirth mini and lead up to Flashpoint?


Its possible they might because they did reprint some of that in the Flash by Geoff Johns series of TPB's (vol 6 which contained The Flash: Rebirth #1-6, Blackest Night: The Flash #1-3 and Final Crisis: Rogues' Revenge #1-3)

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Its possible they might because they did reprint some of that in the Flash by Geoff Johns series of TPB's (vol 6 which contained The Flash: Rebirth #1-6, Blackest Night: The Flash #1-3 and Final Crisis: Rogues' Revenge #1-3)


Although DC has definitely done things against this line of thought (Batwoman: Haunted Tide, then the Omnibus), I'd guess we'll get Flash by Johns v7 maybe this coming spring and then a new omnibus v3 w/ all the contents of v6, v7, and Flashpoint (just the mini) in 2022.

----------


## SJNeal

With the Connor Hawke collection beginning with GA #91, that leaves #81-90 uncollected.  Hopefully we get a "Cross Roads" trade in the future.  It would be awesome to have the entire original GA series collected!

----------


## JAG2045

> With the Connor Hawke collection beginning with GA #91, that leaves #81-90 uncollected.  Hopefully we get a "Cross Roads" trade in the future.  It would be awesome to have the entire original GA series collected!


I was thinking the same, would be a shame if they left that gap between the Grell trades and the Connor Hawke one

----------


## Graphic Autist

Does anyone know if the GL/GA Space Traveling Heroes collection is standard size or a deluxe edition?

----------


## Dr Hank

Did the Promethea deluxe vol. 3 not come out today? I can't find it on IST, been waiting for this to combine with a few other books.

----------


## etrumble

> Does anyone know if the GL/GA Space Traveling Heroes collection is standard size or a deluxe edition?


Just got mine today.

Standard size.

----------


## Graphic Autist

> Just got mine today.
> 
> Standard size.


Thanks. But, that sucks...would have looked good next to the Hard Traveling Heroes deluxe edition.

----------


## SJNeal

> Thanks. But, that sucks...would have looked good next to the Hard Traveling Heroes deluxe edition.


Don't worry, I'm sure they'll re-release it in bunch of other formats until they get it right.   :Wink:

----------


## doolittle

I'm in for the Connor Hawke trade for sure, and most likely the Flashpoint omni.  I feel like Flashpoint is the omni I didn't know I wanted.  I loved the idea of the New 52 way more than I enjoyed any of the books that came out of it, and I got heavy into the FP lead up and event.  You hear so much of the downside of events and event fatigue, but they're awesome when you're really into them.  I remember how I couldn't wait for any book that related to FP and the coming reboot.  Exciting times.  I could go for some comics like that now.

----------


## Batmil

Could anyone tell me about the Batman No Man's Land trades? Both the new ones (vol 4) and the old ones seem to be OOP. What is the difference between the old and the new trades content wise?

----------


## JAG2045

> Could anyone tell me about the Batman No Man's Land trades? Both the new ones (vol 4) and the old ones seem to be OOP. What is the difference between the old and the new trades content wise?


NML was originally released in 5x TPBs then in 2011 DC released larger collections which contain (IIRC) everything except one Nightwing issue and the Harley Quinn one-shot

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman...ected_editions

----------


## JAG2045

Someone just posted this on the MMW board:

Starman Compendium One

Starman Compendium One collects: Starman #0-42, Starman 80-Page Giant #1, Starman Annual #1, Starman Annual #2, Starman Secret Files #1, Showcase '95 #12, Showcase '96 #4, Showcase '96 #5, The Power of Shazam! #35, The Power of Shazam! #36, and The Shade #1-4

http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779509413

Definitely going to pick this one up!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dick Grayson

> Someone just posted this on the MMW board:
> 
> Starman Compendium One
> 
> Starman Compendium One collects: Starman #0-42, Starman 80-Page Giant #1, Starman Annual #1, Starman Annual #2, Starman Secret Files #1, Showcase '95 #12, Showcase '96 #4, Showcase '96 #5, The Power of Shazam! #35, The Power of Shazam! #36, and The Shade #1-4
> 
> http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779509413
> 
> Definitely going to pick this one up!


When you return from the alternate reality in which DC doesn't cancel everything Starman-related, let us know what other interesting books DC put out there.

----------


## Dr Hank

Just to follow up on Promethea vol.3; ToW now has it listed as "shipping date to be determined", so I guess it got pushed back.

----------


## Batmil

> NML was originally released in 5x TPBs then in 2011 DC released larger collections which contain (IIRC) everything except one Nightwing issue and the Harley Quinn one-shot
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batman...ected_editions


Thank you for your reply. So annoying, though. I now have to mix and match the older and newer trades to get the full story.. ugh.

----------


## JAG2045

> Thank you for your reply. So annoying, though. I now have to mix and match the older and newer trades to get the full story.. ugh.


No problem at all

If you prefer to wait DC are releasing a Road to No Man's Land omnibus in October which will be the Cataclysm/Aftershock/Road to NML stuff so hopefully the main NML series will get an omnibus next

https://previewsworld.com/Catalog/JUN200540

----------


## JAG2045

> Thank you for your reply. So annoying, though. I now have to mix and match the older and newer trades to get the full story.. ugh.


No problem at all

If you prefer to wait DC are releasing a Road to No Man's Land omnibus in October which will be the Cataclysm/Aftershock/Road to NML stuff so hopefully the main NML series will get an omnibus next

https://previewsworld.com/Catalog/JUN200540

----------


## JBatmanFan05

I went from disappointed to happy that DC is collecting Byrne's Man of Steel run in non-Omni hardcovers.  

Because, in Omnibus, they won't include Legends.  And I absolutely think the 6 measly Legends issues around the key awesome Superman tie-ins should be collected with Byrne's Superman run.  So with comic binding, I can make that happen. I have the original Man of Steel volumes, but they aren't so good for comic binding at all (don't include all covers, covers on the last story pages, etc).

----------


## Brian

> Just to follow up on Promethea vol.3; ToW now has it listed as "shipping date to be determined", so I guess it got pushed back.


It was resolicited in last week's solicits. The new release date is 22 December 2020.




> When you return from the alternate reality in which DC doesn't cancel everything Starman-related, let us know what other interesting books DC put out there.


It has been a while DC cancelled anything outright. There have been a few books rescheduled, but the last time there was anything cancelled, was last year. Maybe there's a good chance that we'll see this?

----------


## Captain Craig

> Someone just posted this on the MMW board:
> 
> Starman Compendium One
> 
> Starman Compendium One collects: Starman #0-42, Starman 80-Page Giant #1, Starman Annual #1, Starman Annual #2, Starman Secret Files #1, Showcase '95 #12, Showcase '96 #4, Showcase '96 #5, The Power of Shazam! #35, The Power of Shazam! #36, and The Shade #1-4
> 
> http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779509413
> 
> Definitely going to pick this one up!


Lost me at PAPERBACK

----------


## Adset

> Lost me at PAPERBACK


Have any of these giant compendiums been released yet? I noticed solicits for Fables and Y The Last Man, too, and I’m sure there are others. I myself haven’t seen one in person, and I keep picturing a phone book. 

Long having missed out on the Starman omnis I’m willing to pick this up, but I’m just wondering about readability.

----------


## Brian

> Have any of these giant compendiums been released yet? I noticed solicits for Fables and Y The Last Man, too, and I’m sure there are others. I myself haven’t seen one in person, and I keep picturing a phone book. 
> 
> Long having missed out on the Starman omnis I’m willing to pick this up, but I’m just wondering about readability.


There have been two released so far: Ex Machina Vol 1 collecting 27 issues, and DMZ Vol 1 collecting 36 issues. I've flicked through them in a shop, and they seem manageable.

----------


## madmodpoetgod

Should I get Green Lantern/Green Arrow: Space Traveler by O'Neill & Mike Grell TPB? Is it worth 40 bucks? Recommendations are welcomed!

----------


## Batmil

> No problem at all
> 
> If you prefer to wait DC are releasing a Road to No Man's Land omnibus in October which will be the Cataclysm/Aftershock/Road to NML stuff so hopefully the main NML series will get an omnibus next
> 
> https://previewsworld.com/Catalog/JUN200540


Ah cool, thanks! It remains DC though, not sure if there ever will be a NML omni haha

----------


## etrumble

> Should I get Green Lantern/Green Arrow: Space Traveler by O'Neill & Mike Grell TPB? Is it worth 40 bucks? Recommendations are welcomed!


Just for clarity, that is a hard cover.

It is a collection of mid-1970s GL/GA adventures, following on the heels of Hard Travelling Heroes(the more highly regarded series that are the "classic" GL/GA adventures).

It is clearly a product of its time but good Grell art was a sell for me.

----------


## Hellboydce

For someone who is sick to the back teeth of Batman is it worth me cracking open my injustice gods among us omnibus, or is it completely Bat-centric?

----------


## Nab432

> For someone who is sick to the back teeth of Batman is it worth me cracking open my injustice gods among us omnibus, or is it completely Bat-centric?


I read a bit of it and was really enjoying it. Will definitely go back to it once I’m done moving. If anything, it’s more superman-centric so you should be fine.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN: THE RISE AND FALL OF THE BATMEN OMNIBUS*
written by JAMES TYNION IV, MARGUERITE BENNETT, STEVE ORLANDO, TOM KING, TIM SEELEY, and CHRISTOPHER SEBELA
art by EDDY BARROWS, ALVÁRO MARTÍNEZ, JAVIER FERNÁNDEZ, MARCIO TAKARA, CHRISTIAN DUCE, RILEY ROSSMO, ANDY MacDONALD, BEN OLIVER, CARMEN CARNERO, JOE BENNETT, MIGUEL MENDONÇA, JESÚS MERINO, PHILIPPE BRIONES, SCOT EATON, ROGE ANTONIO, and others
cover by EDDY BARROWS
ON SALE 12/22/20
$150.00 US | 1,280 PAGES | 7.0625" x 10.875"
FC | DC | ISBN: 978-1-77590-665-8
Batman may be a loner, but he can't always do it alone. In this oversize hardcover collection, current Batman writer James Tynion IV is joined by an all-star team of artists as someone targets Batman's allies in Gotham Cityyoung, untested heroes who model themselves after the Dark Knight but don't have his training or resources. With the help of Batwoman, the Caped Crusader recruits these young vigilantes, training them to be a team worthy of Gotham's biggest threats.
Red Robin, Spoiler, Orphan, and Clayface are the first heroes to get recruited. But can a team inspired by Batman and trained by Batwoman take on an entire anti-vigilante army? Or will Batman's vision of a team of Bat-heroes go down in flames? And as Cassandra Cain and Azrael join, can this team withstand the threat of the Order of St. Dumas? Or will inner conflict doom this alliance?
Collects Detective Comics #934-981 and pages from issue #1000, Detective Comics Annual #1, Batman #7-8, and Nightwing #5-6.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN: THREE JOKERS OHC*
written by GEOFF JOHNS
art and new cover by JASON FABOK
ON SALE 11/10/20
$29.99 US | 160 PAGES | FC
8.5" x 10.875"
DC BLACK LABEL | AGES 17+
ISBN: 978-1-77950-023-6
Thirty years after Batman: The Killing Joke changed comics forever, Batman: Three Jokers
reexamines the myth of who, or what, is the Joker and what is at the heart of his ongoing battle with Batman? New York Times bestselling writer Geoff Johns and artist Jason Fabok, the team that waged the "Darkseid War" in the pages of Justice League, reunite to tell the ultimate story of Batman and The Joker!
In this highly anticipated epic, learn why there are three Jokers, and what that means for the decades-long battle between the Dark Knight and the Clown Prince of Crime. In this powerful, emotional story, Batman, Batgirl, and Red Hoodall past victims of The Jokerwork together to solve a mystery unlike anything they've ever faced before!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

_BATMAN: WHATEVER HAPPENED TO THE CAPED CRUSADER? DELUXE 2020 EDITION OHC_
written by NEIL GAIMAN
art by ANDY KUBERT, SCOTT WILLIAMS, MARK BUCKINGHAM, BERNIE MIREAULT, MATT WAGNER, and SIMON BISLEY
cover by ANDY KUBERT
ON SALE 12/22/20
$29.99 US | 128 PAGES | FC | DC
ISBN: 978-1-77950-490-6
New York Times bestselling author Neil Gaiman joins a murderer's row of superstar artists to lend his unique touch to the Batman mythos! Spotlighting the story "Whatever Happened to the Caped Crusader?" from Batman #686 and Detective Comics #853, in which Gaiman joins artist Andy Kubert and inker Scott Williams for a story that shines a new light on the Dark Knight, this title also collects stories from Secret Origins #36, Secret Origins Special #1 and Batman Black and White #2.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*DEADMAN OMNIBUS*
written by ARNOLD DRAKE, BOB HANEY, JACK MILLER, NEAL ADAMS, DENNY O'NEIL, GERRY CONWAY, LEN WEIN, PAUL LEVITZ, and others
art by NEAL ADAMS, JOSÉ LUIS GARCÍA-LÓPEZ, JIM APARO, CARMINE INFANTINO, GEORGE TUSKA, KEITH GIFFEN, MIKE GRELL, and others
cover by NEAL ADAMS
ON SALE 12/8/20
$99.99 US | 944 PAGES | FC | DC
ISBN: 978-1-77950-488-3
Originally introduced in 1967, Deadman was a circus performer known as Boston Brand who was murdered while on the high wire. In the afterlife, a mysterious being known as Rama Kushna gifted his spirit with the ability to possess the bodies of the living, so he could discover the identity of his killer and bring THEM to justice!
Featuring spectacular art by Neal Adams, José Luis García-López, and others, these tales take Deadman across the DC Universe in search of justice. This massive hardcover collects Strange Adventures #205-216; The Brave and the Bold #79, #86, #104, and #133; Aquaman #50-52; Challengers of the Unknown #74 and #84-87; Justice League of America #94; World's Finest Comics #223 and #227; The Phantom Stranger #33 and #39-41; Superman Family #183; DC Super-Stars #18; DC Special Series #8; Adventure Comics #459-466; DC Comics Presents #94; Detective Comics #500; Deadman #1-4 (1986); and Secret Origins #15.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*INJUSTICE: GODS AMONG US OMNIBUS VOL. 2* 
written by BRIAN BUCCELLATO, CHRISTOPHER SEBELA, and TOM TAYLOR
art by BRUNO REDONDO, JUAN ALBARRAN, TOM DERENICK, XERMANICO, SERGIO SANDOVAL, IBAN COELLO, MARCO SANTUCCI, POP MHAN, DANIEL SAMPERE, JHEREMY RAAPACK, MIGUEL MENDONÇA, and others
cover by HOWARD PORTER
ON SALE 12/15/20
$125.00 US | 1,104 PAGES | 7.0625" x 10.875" | FC | DC
ISBN: 978-1-77950-468-5
The epic and brutal Injustice saga continues in this omnibus collection based on the bestselling video game, bringing the complete Year Four, Year Five, and Ground Zero stories together in one volume! When Superman and the Justice League declared themselves the ultimate authority on planet Earth, only Batman stood against them. For years, the former friends and allies have fought bitterly, with casualties on both sides. Now, at an impasse, both Batman and Superman realize that to gain ground in their battle, they'll have to do the unthinkable: recruit their former enemies to attack their former friends. Plus, Injustice: Ground Zero bridges the gap between the Injustice and Injustice 2 games! Collects Injustice: Gods Among Us Year Four #1-12, Injustice: Gods Among Us Year Four Annual #1, Injustice: Gods Among Us Year Five #1-20, Injustice: Gods Among Us: Year Five Annual #1, and Injustice: Ground Zero #1-12.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*JUSTICE LEAGUE BY SCOTT SNYDER BOOK TWO DELUXE EDITION OHC*
written by SCOTT SNYDER and JAMES TYNION IV
art by JORGE JIMENEZ, JIM CHEUNG, JAVIER FERNANDEZ, FRANCIS MANAPUL, STEPHEN SEGOVIA, PASQUAL FERRY, and DANIEL SAMPERE
cover by JORGE JIMEMEZ
ON SALE 12/1/20
$39.99 US | 344 PAGES | 7.0625" x 10.875" | FC | DC
ISBN: 978-1-77950-584-2
Scott Snyder reunites the World's Greatest Heroes for epic journeys to "Hawkworld" and "The Sixth Dimension" in the second deluxe edition hardcover of the superstar writer's Justice League run!
Martian Manhunter, John Stewart, and Hawkgirl take a trip to Thanagar-Prime, as J'onn looks to tap into the ancient Martian mental database, Green Lantern struggles while practicing his new UV powers, and Kendra searches for answers about her connection to the Totality.
Then, the Justice League has the map to the Sixth Dimension in handthe key to saving the Multiverse from utter destruction! But with Superman trapped on a world with no light and hundreds of dead Supermen, Lex Luthor's Legion of Doom is poised for victory. The final form of Perpetua takes shape, and the DCU will never be the same again! Collects Justice League #14-25 and Annual #1.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*NIGHTWING: THE NEW 52 OMNIBUS* 
written by KYLE HIGGINS, TOM DeFALCO, TIM SEELEY, TOM KING, and SCOTT SNYDER
art by EDDY BARROWS, EDUARDO PANSICA, TREVOR McCARTHY, BRETT BOOTH, WILL CONRAD, CLIFF RICHARDS, JASON MASTERS, DANIEL SAMPERE, SANFORD GREENE, DOUG MAHNKE, GREG CAPULLO and others
cover by EDDY BARROWS
ON SALE 12/1/20
$99.99 US | 832 PAGES | FC | DC
7.0625" x 10.875"
ISBN: 978-1-77950-700-6
It's a new era for Dick Grayson as Nightwing gets a fresh startone that takes Dick back to his origins.
When Haly's Circus, where Dick Grayson once performed, returns to Gotham City, it brings a mysterious, superhuman evil. Nightwing works to uncover the mysteries that the circus brought with it, but he finds himself torn between his two lives: circus performer and superhero. Is it possible that the two are more connected than he ever realized? Nightwing will travel with Haly's Circus across the East Coast and beyond in his attempt to discover the dark truths that hide beneath the big top.
Back in Gotham, Nightwing will face off against villains like Lady Shiva and The Jokerin this omnibus collection of Nightwing's memorable New 52 adventures! Collects Nightwing #0-30, Batman #17, Young Romance: A New 52 Valentine's Day Special #1, Nightwing Annual #1, and Secret Origins #1.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*PROMETHEA: THE 2OTH ANNIVERSARY DELUXE EDITION BOOK THREE OHC*
written by ALAN MOORE
art and cover by J.H. WILLIAMS III
RESOLICIT | ON SALE 12/22/20
$39.99 US | 336 PAGES | 7.0625" x 10.875"
FC | DC
ISBN: 978-1-77950-226-1
In the final deluxe edition hardcover collecting Alan Moore's fantasy masterpiece, "A Higher Court" presents a fantastical trial in the Immateria, presided over by a strange judge and jury. Their task? To determine who shall be the one, true Promethea: Stacia or Sophie. Whichever way the fates turn, one thing is for certain: a door will close in Sophie's life. Moore and Williams deliver the most creatively bold collection of Promethea yet, in which the reader takes an incredible trip through the magical cosmos, with Promethea as a guide. Collects Promethea #24-32.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*SUPERMAN: WHATEVER HAPPENED TO THE MAN OF TOMORROW? DELUXE 2020 EDITION OHC*
written by ALAN MOORE
art by CURT SWAN, KURT SCHAFFENBERGER, GEORGE PéREZ, MURPHY ANDERSON, RICK VEITCH, and DAVE GIBBONS
cover by BRIAN BOLLAND
ON SALE 12/22/20
$29.99 US | 128 PAGES | 7.0625" x 10.875"
FC | DC
ISBN: 978-1-77950-489-0
Legendary writer Alan Moore's seminal Superman stories are collected in this deluxe edition featuring the two-part "Whatever Happened to the Man of Tomorrow?" from Superman #423 and Action Comics #583 as Superman faces his final battle! Also featuring the classic story "For the Man Who Has Everything" from Superman Annual #11 in which Superman, Batman, Robin, and Wonder Woman battle Mongul. And in DC Comics Presents #85, Superman crosses paths with Swamp Thing!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*WONDER WOMAN: DEAD EARTH OHC*
written by DANIEL WARREN JOHNSON
art and cover by DANIEL WARREN JOHNSON
ON SALE 12/1/20
$29.99 US | 200 PAGES | 8.5" x 10.875" | FC
DC BLACK LABEL | AGES 17+
ISBN: 978-1-77950-261-2
It's Wonder Woman as you've never seen her beforefighting monsters in a postapocalyptic Earth, as brought to life in a daring sci-fi epic by visionary writer and artist Daniel Warren Johnson!
Princess Diana of Themyscira left paradise to save Man's World from itself. When Wonder Woman awakens from a centuries-long sleep to discover the Earth reduced to a nuclear wasteland, she knows she failed. Trapped alone in a grim future, Diana must protect the last human city from titanic monsters while uncovering the secret of this dead Earthand how she may be responsible for it. Collects Wonder Woman: Dead Earth #1-4.

----------


## Hellboydce

> I read a bit of it and was really enjoying it. Will definitely go back to it once I’m done moving. If anything, it’s more superman-centric so you should be fine.


Cheers, I’ll take a chance and peel the wrapper

----------


## Graphic Autist

Definitely getting the two Deluxe Editions of Whatever Happened To...

----------


## bob.schoonover

A few more fishies:

JLA: Tower of Babel Deluxe Edition (includes the Waid issues not in the Morrison omni)

DCeased: Dead Planet

Suicide Squad: Bad Blood (Tom Taylor's series)

Batman/Superman v2

There were a few more random things I saw that I can't remember if they're new or not

WW Golden Age Omni v5

and 

John Constantine (Tom Taylor series)

----------


## Captain Craig

> A few more fishies:
> 
> Batman/Superman v2
> 
> There were a few more random things I saw that I can't remember if they're new or not
> 
> WW Golden Age Omni v5


Yeah for these two and yes on the cover to GA WW vol.5 being the OG style!


On the topic of Golden Age I had thought Batman vol.8 was due out today? Did not see it listed on IST just now.

----------


## shaboo

> On the topic of Golden Age I had thought Batman vol.8 was due out today? Did not see it listed on IST just now.


Delayed. September 15th.

----------


## Batmil

> *WONDER WOMAN: DEAD EARTH OHC*
> written by DANIEL WARREN JOHNSON
> art and cover by DANIEL WARREN JOHNSON
> ON SALE 12/1/20
> $29.99 US | 200 PAGES | 8.5" x 10.875" | FC
> DC BLACK LABEL | AGES 17+
> ISBN: 978-1-77950-261-2
> It's Wonder Woman as you've never seen her before—fighting monsters in a postapocalyptic Earth, as brought to life in a daring sci-fi epic by visionary writer and artist Daniel Warren Johnson!
> Princess Diana of Themyscira left paradise to save Man's World from itself. When Wonder Woman awakens from a centuries-long sleep to discover the Earth reduced to a nuclear wasteland, she knows she failed. Trapped alone in a grim future, Diana must protect the last human city from titanic monsters while uncovering the secret of this dead Earth—and how she may be responsible for it. Collects Wonder Woman: Dead Earth #1-4.


Has anyone read this? Thoughts? The idea sounds really cool tbh

----------


## Captain Craig

> Delayed. September 15th.


Well dang, that was going to be my first purchase in a month.

----------


## Thundershot

You can all thank me for them announcing The Whos Who Omnibus.

Back in the late 80s, my best friends mom worked at a doctors office and she brought home some comics he was going to pitch. Among them were a few issues of Whos Who and Crisis. We werent into comics back then, but we read them over and over and came up with our own ideas for stories using the few issues we had. It started us on the road to superhero comics. Before this we only knew things from the Super-friends cartoons. Those books are long gone...

A month ago, I bought the whole collection on eBay. 

Now they announce this. Obviously I preordered it on Amazon, but my wife is questioning me lol

----------


## bob.schoonover

> You can all thank me for them announcing The Who’s Who Omnibus.
> 
> Back in the late 80’s, my best friend’s mom worked at a doctors office and she brought home some comics he was going to pitch. Among them were a few issues of Who’s Who and Crisis. We weren’t into comics back then, but we read them over and over and came up with our own ideas for stories using the few issues we had. It started us on the road to superhero comics. Before this we only knew things from the Super-friends cartoons. Those books are long gone...
> 
> A month ago, I bought the whole collection on eBay. 
> 
> Now they announce this. Obviously I preordered it on Amazon, but my wife is questioning me lol


Thank you for your service.  Would you mind taking suggestions on other collections to buy singles of?  I really want a Levitz LoSH omnibus . . .

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> You can all thank me for them announcing The Whos Who Omnibus.
> 
> Back in the late 80s, my best friends mom worked at a doctors office and she brought home some comics he was going to pitch. Among them were a few issues of Whos Who and Crisis. We werent into comics back then, but we read them over and over and came up with our own ideas for stories using the few issues we had. It started us on the road to superhero comics. Before this we only knew things from the Super-friends cartoons. Those books are long gone...
> 
> A month ago, I bought the whole collection on eBay. 
> 
> Now they announce this. Obviously I preordered it on Amazon, but my wife is questioning me lol


Thanks for your sacrifice, although I won't be picking up the Who's Who Omnibus. Could you please pick up the complete set of floppies of John Byrne's Superman, so that we can finally get it in Omnibus format   :Wink:

----------


## bob fett

Boy,it does work!Can you please start buying floppies for Bronze age Batman too?I need that Omnibus like yesterday.

----------


## newparisian

Got an email from Tales of Wonder that Lucifer omni v2 has been canceled by publisher.  :Frown:

----------


## MagpieMad

FFS! I hope they're just going to resolicit it with another date  :Frown:

----------


## Adset

I was hoping we were past these games. They better resolicit.

----------


## Nab432

I’m gonna be very annoyed if the Lucifer Omni Vol 2 is cancelled. Really hope it’s just a delay.

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> I’m gonna be very annoyed if the Lucifer Omni Vol 2 is cancelled. Really hope it’s just a delay.


I'd assume it's just a delay.

----------


## JAG2045

Someone on MMW board posted the new Edelweiss link

https://www.edelweiss.plus/#catalogID=4486657&page=1

Looking forward to:


Superman: The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 7 
Action Comics #125-143, Superman #55-65, and World’s Finest Comics #37-47.


New Teen Titans Omnibus Vol. 6
The New Teen Titans: Games #1, World’s Finest Comics #300, Teen Titans Spotlight #1-21, and The New Teen Titans (Drug Awareness) #1-3.


Flash/Impulse: Runs in the Family
Impulse #1-12 and The Flash #108-111.


Batman: The Dark Knight Detective Vol. 5
Detective Comics Annual #3, and Detective Comics #612-614, #616-21.


Green Lantern: Circle of Fire  
Green Lantern #129-136, Green Lantern/Firestorm #1, Green Lantern/Adam Strange #1, Green Lantern/Atom #1, Green Lantern/Green Lantern #1, Green Lantern/Power Girl #1, and Green Lantern: Circle of Fire #1-2.


Nightwing: Supercop
Nightwing #71-83


Batman: Gotham Knights: Contested  
Batman: Gotham Knights #14-24 and #29.


Who's Who Omnibus Vol. 1
Who’s Who: The Definitive Directory of the DC Universe #1-26 (1985), Who’s Who Update 1987 #1-5 (1987), Who’s Who Update 1988 #1-4 (1988), plus material from Action Comics Annual #2 (1987), Batman Annual #13, Blackhawk Annual #1 (1989), Detective Comics Annual #2 (1988), Dr. Fate Annual #1 (1989), Green Arrow Annual #2, Justice League Annual #3 (1987), Secret Origins Annual #3, Swamp Thing Annual #5, The Flash Annual #3 (1987 series), The New Titans Annual #5 (1995), The Question Annual #2 (1988), and Wonder Woman Annual #2 (1988).


The Final Night
The Final Night #1-4, Parallax: Emerald Night #1, Green Lantern #81, and The Final Night Preview #1.


Batman in Brave & the Bold: The Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 3  
THE BRAVE AND THE BOLD #157-200.


Starman Compendium One  
Starman #0-42, Starman 80-Page Giant #1, Starman Annual #1, Starman Annual #2, Starman Secret Files #1, Showcase ’95 #12, Showcase ’96 #4, Showcase ’96 #5, The Power of Shazam! #35, The Power of Shazam! #36, and The Shade #1-4

----------


## Adset

I’ve got the first 4 NTT omnis and I’m going to pick up the 5th, but I’ve never read those Spotlight issues. Any good?

I’m all over that Starman compendium, since I doubt we’ll get a hardcover any time soon.

I’ll definitely pick up GL: Circle of Fire.

Final Night is tempting, but I’m holding out for an omnibus with the whole dang thing.

----------


## bob.schoonover

Oh, man, I'm getting a lot in there

Flash/Impulse, WW by WML v2, GL: Circle of Fire, GA (Connor Hawke), Final Night, Birds of Prey by Simone v2, GK: Contested, JLA by Waid Deluxe, Flashpoint Omni, and Legion Before Darkness - and that's not including next volumes in series I read.

Oh, and maybe I'll get the Starman Compendium.

Dammit

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

My planned pickups:

Batman Brave & The Bold Omnibus Vol. 3
Batman Superman Generations Omnibus
Flashpoint Omnibus
JLA Waid Deluxe
Superman The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 7
Superman Morrison Omnibus
Superman Gleason Tomasi Omnibus (glad I didn't pick up the deluxes, very close at times)
Superman: The Last Son Deluxe

----------


## Dr Hank

DC is going to bankrupt me over the next year. I currently have Batman by Grant Morrison vol. 3 and Batman by Paul Dini omnis preordered. Also considering TDKR Absolute Edition and Sandman deluxe, plus I'll get these:

Batman Superman Generations Omnibus 
Superman The Last Son deluxe
Flashpoint omnibus

And if I move on from where I'm reading into the New52 era, there's tons of omnis out/coming-out to break me lol. Should I do it?

----------


## Nab432

I’ll be getting the following:

Batgirl: The New 52 Omnibus
Swamp Thing: The New 52 Omnibus (didn’t know this was coming out)
Batwoman Omnibus
Flashpoint: The 10th Anniversary Omnibus (YESSS)
New Teen Titans Omnibus Vol. 6
Batman: The Dark Knight Detective Vol. 5 (DC, please collect the pre-Knightfall stuff in omni format but will get this for now)
Superman by Tomasi and Gleason Omnibus (this was a such a great surprise and right at the very end. Superman is my favorite and it’s insane how few omnis he’s had. Doesn’t make up for a lack of a Byrne MOS omni but I’ll definitely take it. Also, makes me hopeful that they will collect a lot of the other rebirth deluxe editions in omni format.)

Some great stuff coming out. Not to mention Batman by Paul Dini omnibus, the new 52 Nightwing omni, Batman: The Rise and Fall of the Batmen Omnibus, Injustice: Gods Among Us Omnibus Vol. 2, Super Sons Expanded Omnibus and the Green Arrow by Grell omni. And then you add Marvel’s huge slate. Wow it’s going to be insane.

----------


## Orf with his head

> Got an email from Tales of Wonder that Lucifer omni v2 has been canceled by publisher.


I hope this is just a resolicit and not an out right cancellation as I'll be fucking pissed. I just got volume 1 in the post yesterday  :Mad:

----------


## Captain Craig

> Someone on MMW board posted the new Edelweiss link
> 
> https://www.edelweiss.plus/#catalogID=4486657&page=1
> 
> Looking forward to:
> 
> Superman: The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 7 
> Action Comics #125-143, Superman #55-65, and World’s Finest Comics #37-47.
> 
> ...


Yes on all the above. Hoping GA Supes and Bronze Age Batman B&B have the correct matching dust jackets. This will finish Bronze Age B:B&B, yes? How many more GA Superman volumes are left, 2 or 3?
I do not recall the New Teen Titans vol. 5 solicit, when is that one due again?

----------


## Rimmer

I'm used to Marvel, where Golden Age is typically the 40's, "Atlas age" is the 50's (Atlas, Timely, whatever) and then the Silver Age is the 60's.
Looks like DC is taking the Golden age all the way to the 60's... as these are having issues from the early 50's in them.

Pardon my (lack of) comic history, but isn't the 'starting line' of the Silver Age when Flash came out in Showcase?  When was that exactly?  is that the date line you're using when deciding when the "golden age" of Bats and Supes will end, and the 'Silver Age' volumes would start?

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

I think the Flash debuted in 1958, just like the Fortress of Solitude story from the same year. I think that’s where Superman’s Silver Age begins. (The Super Key to Fort Superman) I wonder if the first Braniac story is earlier? Batman I don’t know?  I like the Atomic Age for the 50s because of all those great paranoid EC stories.

----------


## JAG2045

> Yes on all the above. Hoping GA Supes and Bronze Age Batman B&B have the correct matching dust jackets. This will finish Bronze Age B:B&B, yes? How many more GA Superman volumes are left, 2 or 3?
> I do not recall the New Teen Titans vol. 5 solicit, when is that one due again?


Correct, The Brave & The Bold 200 was the final issue before the title ended and Batman & The Outsider's took its place

New Teen Titans omnibus 5 is listed for Jan
https://www.amazon.com/New-Teen-Tita.../dp/177950473X

----------


## Graphic Autist

> Pardon my (lack of) comic history, but isn't the 'starting line' of the Silver Age when Flash came out in Showcase?  When was that exactly?  is that the date line you're using when deciding when the "golden age" of Bats and Supes will end, and the 'Silver Age' volumes would start?


The official start of the Silver Age in DC is the first appearance of the Martian Manhunter in Detective Comics 225.

----------


## MagpieMad

Omar from NMC has confirmed that Lucifer omnibus 2 and JLI omnibus 2 are just rescheduled  :Big Grin:

----------


## Adset

Crisis averted!

----------


## newparisian

Huzzah and praise be!

----------


## The Lucky One

> Pardon my (lack of) comic history, but isn't the 'starting line' of the Silver Age when Flash came out in Showcase?  When was that exactly?  is that the date line you're using when deciding when the "golden age" of Bats and Supes will end, and the 'Silver Age' volumes would start?


For _most_ DC characters, the Silver Age began with Showcase #4 in 1956, the debut of the new Flash. The exceptions are Superman, Batman & Robin, Wonder Woman, Aquaman, and Green Arrow & Speedy, who all kept being published continuously through the Golden Age into the Silver Age. (Superman, WW, and B&R because they were popular, and Green Arrow and Aquaman essentially by luck, since they happened to appear in the same comic as the mega-popular Superboy.)

Wonder Woman’s Golden Age/Silver Age transition is the easiest to pinpoint — Wonder Woman #97 (April 1958) featured the last art by H.G. Peters, the original WW artist, who then retired. In the next issue, writer Bob Kanigher retold Diana’s origin with all World War 2 references dropped and other minor changes (like her mother’s hair color). So that’s the dividing line.

Superman’s a little tougher, but most fans pinpoint the dividing line as Action Comics #241 (June 1958), the first appearance of the Fortress of Solitude. It was soon followed by a lot of the plot elements we associate with Silver Age Superman (Krypto, Kandor, Brainiac, multicolored kryptonite, etc); and while Superman had had a mountain hideout in the Golden Age, DC would later retroactively establish that the Earth-2 Superman never had a Fortress of Solitude. So that’s basically Superman’s dividing line.

Batman’s the toughest, and there’s really no easy answer. A lot of people point to Detective Comics #327 (May 1964), the debut of the “New Look” Batman with a yellow oval around his chest symbol. It’s understandable why they’d want to do that — it’s a clearly defined break with the stories that came before, as Julius Schwartz came on as editor and shook things up. But... it’s not the dividing line. Batman had already been adventuring with the Justice League for four (yellow oval-less) years at that point, and the JLA are _definitely_ Silver Age, not Golden Age. And 1964 is just too late to mark the start of a DC Silver Age character... Barry Allen had been around for almost a decade at that point!

People have devoted huge articles to trying to figure out the Batman GA/SA dividing line, and there’s just no consensus, unfortunately. I would _guess_ DC will just use the New Look debut to start the Silver Age omni line for the sake of convenience, but technically that’s not it.

https://therealbatmanchronologyproje.../thesilverage/

http://www.mikesamazingworld.com/mik...oy&articleid=9

----------


## JBatmanFan05

> Batmans the toughest, and theres really no easy answer. A lot of people point to Detective Comics #327 (May 1964), the debut of the New Look Batman with a yellow oval around his chest symbol. Its understandable why theyd want to do that  its a clearly defined break with the stories that came before, as Julius Schwartz came on as editor and shook things up. But... its not the dividing line. Batman had already been adventuring with the Justice League for four (yellow oval-less) years at that point, and the JLA are _definitely_ Silver Age, not Golden Age. And 1964 is just too late to mark the start of a DC Silver Age character... Barry Allen had been around for almost a decade at that point!
> 
> People have devoted huge articles to trying to figure out the Batman GA/SA dividing line, and theres just no consensus, unfortunately. I would _guess_ DC will just use the New Look debut to start the Silver Age omni line for the sake of convenience, but technically thats not it.


Good summary of this controversy.  Yea, New Look Batman is definitely not the start of Batman's Silver Age in my book.  And like others, I don't know what issue to use as the start.

----------


## JAG2045

> For _most_ DC characters, the Silver Age began with Showcase #4 in 1956, the debut of the new Flash. The exceptions are Superman, Batman & Robin, Wonder Woman, Aquaman, and Green Arrow & Speedy, who all kept being published continuously through the Golden Age into the Silver Age. (Superman, WW, and B&R because they were popular, and Green Arrow and Aquaman essentially by luck, since they happened to appear in the same comic as the mega-popular Superboy.)
> 
> Wonder Woman’s Golden Age/Silver Age transition is the easiest to pinpoint — Wonder Woman #97 (April 1958) featured the last art by H.G. Peters, the original WW artist, who then retired. In the next issue, writer Bob Kanigher retold Diana’s origin with all World War 2 references dropped and other minor changes (like her mother’s hair color). So that’s the dividing line.
> 
> Superman’s a little tougher, but most fans pinpoint the dividing line as Action Comics #241 (June 1958), the first appearance of the Fortress of Solitude. It was soon followed by a lot of the plot elements we associate with Silver Age Superman (Krypto, Kandor, Brainiac, multicolored kryptonite, etc); and while Superman had had a mountain hideout in the Golden Age, DC would later retroactively establish that the Earth-2 Superman never had a Fortress of Solitude. So that’s basically Superman’s dividing line.
> 
> Batman’s the toughest, and there’s really no easy answer. A lot of people point to Detective Comics #327 (May 1964), the debut of the “New Look” Batman with a yellow oval around his chest symbol. It’s understandable why they’d want to do that — it’s a clearly defined break with the stories that came before, as Julius Schwartz came on as editor and shook things up. But... it’s not the dividing line. Batman had already been adventuring with the Justice League for four (yellow oval-less) years at that point, and the JLA are _definitely_ Silver Age, not Golden Age. And 1964 is just too late to mark the start of a DC Silver Age character... Barry Allen had been around for almost a decade at that point!
> 
> People have devoted huge articles to trying to figure out the Batman GA/SA dividing line, and there’s just no consensus, unfortunately. I would _guess_ DC will just use the New Look debut to start the Silver Age omni line for the sake of convenience, but technically that’s not it.
> ...





> Good summary of this controversy.  Yea, New Look Batman is definitely not the start of Batman's Silver Age in my book.  And like others, I don't know what issue to use as the start.


Some fans also use the Ace the Bat-hound/Bat-Mite/Bat-Woman & Bat-Girl era as the start of the Silver Age (late 50's publication with more crazy sci-fi plots) while others refer to it as the Atomic Age era

----------


## madmodpoetgod

I do have this burning question:
Should I try to collect 5YL run in floppies? The letter pages of 5YL were so amusing. And the original coloring, for sure.
OR is the upcoming omnibus way to go?

----------


## Rimmer

> I do have this burning question:
> Should I try to collect 5YL run in floppies? The letter pages of 5YL were so amusing. And the original coloring, for sure.
> OR is the upcoming omnibus way to go?


wait, is the 5YL omni being recolored?  I didn't know that.

----------


## SJNeal

> I do have this burning question:
> Should I try to collect 5YL run in floppies? The letter pages of 5YL were so amusing. And the original coloring, for sure.
> OR is the upcoming omnibus way to go?


While it will be nice to have those 9-panel pages in a larger format, the letters pages were an essential part of the 5YL experience.  Also, the floppies can be found for less than cover price in most bargain bins.  If you're strictly limited to one or the other, I'd actually go with the floppies.  

I haven't heard anything about the omni being recolored; I'd be surprised if DC found this collection worthy of the time and attention required for that.

----------


## madmodpoetgod

> While it will be nice to have those 9-panel pages in a larger format, the letters pages were an essential part of the 5YL experience.  Also, the floppies can be found for less than cover price in most bargain bins.  If you're strictly limited to one or the other, I'd actually go with the floppies.  
> 
> I haven't heard anything about the omni being recolored; I'd be surprised if DC found this collection worthy of the time and attention required for that.


Thank you for your reply. I think I will go with the floppies. And maybe the omnibus later on. I assume it is going to be recolored -JLI omnibus like recoloring would hurt Giffen's art so much.

----------


## Russ840

Is there a confirmed contents for the Morrison JLA Omni coming ?

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Is there a confirmed contents for the Morrison JLA Omni coming ?


Yes*: Collects JLA #1-17, #22-26, #28-31, #34, #36-#41, JLA One Million, and JLA: Earth 2

*Probably.  That contents doesn't entirely track with the page count (1504).  Page count could be wrong, of course, or there are more things in the omni (JLA: Classified 1-3, JLA/WildCATS, maybe Aztec)

----------


## Rzerox21xx

so New at collecting DC hardcover collection, athough to be honest i only limit to Batman. I mostly collect Marvel like the X-titles, Spider-titles and Hulk with some marvel horror, well I got a section of shelf dedicated to Batman collection, in a span of 2 weeks got myself Year one, Killing Joke, Batman Grant morrison omnibus vol 1 2, Synder/Capullo omnibus 1 and DKR slipcase hardcover with Black mirror coming in the mail this week. gonna grab morrison omni vol 3 once instocktrades has it first day, i was thinking of doing getting Loeb/Sale but with the recent news about Loeb Im less motivated to spend my money and save it for something else like the Paul Dini Omnibus coming soon.

----------


## Dr Hank

Not sure what the "deal is with Loeb" but I read that omni earlier this year and it's well made. I'd never read the material and even though it didn't live up to what others had told me, still a good read and great art.

But I preordered that Dini omni and am currently reading the first Morrison omni, really enjoying that. I mostly stopped reading Batman comics back when Knightfall started coming out so all this stuff is new to me too.

----------


## Seeker

Bad news for DC:

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/he...3PXS-0x5uCGxlo

----------


## shaboo

"It is also notable that the Collected Editions department at DC has seen a considerable winnowing, almost as much as DC Direct. Print collections of currently serialised work take a lot less to produce than the remastering, archiving and retrieval of classic work in new and appealing formats."

https://bleedingcool.com/comics/afte...for-dc-comics/

Not good  :Frown:

----------


## Seeker

I'm not interested in the current books so I guess if they discontinue restoration of classic material, I'll have to spend my money elsewhere.

----------


## Captain Craig

Has anyone else thought "If 2020 gets much worse....."

----------


## bob.schoonover

> "It is also notable that the Collected Editions department at DC has seen a considerable winnowing, almost as much as DC Direct. Print collections of currently serialised work take a lot less to produce than the remastering, archiving and retrieval of classic work in new and appealing formats."
> 
> https://bleedingcool.com/comics/afte...for-dc-comics/
> 
> Not good


Yeah, I read that line and my wallet rejoiced.  Me, not so much.  I am down to three non-limited-run titles in floppy and three I read in trade right now from DC.  A big reset that changes creative teams around could open that up to more titles, but it really could get me to the "stop getting floppies" point, which would be a shame for a number of reasons (not the least of which is how my comic shop will do if I'm not the only one that does that).  And most of my DC money is going to archival stuff, some a bit older (GA by Grell and the LoSH 5YL omnis, WW by WML, etc.) and some newer (Flashpoint omni, new cuts of Gail's run on BoP, etc).  

It's so stunning to me that the Marvel Epic Collections line just keeps chugging along and DC/WB cannot figure out how to make archival/classic stories profitable enough.

----------


## Brian

Some more info from Bleeding Cool




> DC Collected Editions have lost their two most senior people. Scott Nybakken, Senior Editor  Collected Editions who has been at DC for over twenty years after working at The Comics Journal. And Jeb Woodard, Production Manager at DC Comics, who has worked there for a 14 years stretch with another three years at the publisher before then.
> 
> ...
> 
> As Bleeding Cool previously reported, DC Comics' title count is to be reduced, both monthly books and collections. While a relatively few number of editors have gone, almost all assistant editors and associate editors have retained their jobs, and may see promotions.
> 
> Those editors still in jobs will now have to edit the collections of the monthly books they already work on, rather than use the Collected Editions department. Archival projects, seen as more labour intensive will be reduced or licenced out to the likes of Scott Dunbier at IDW.


https://bleedingcool.com/comics/dc-c...ditor-changes/

I wonder where that leaves books that aren't archival projects, but aren't collections of currently published books or characters, eg Starman.

----------


## misty101

I wonder where that leaves the Ex Machina Compendium vol 2

----------


## JAG2045

> It's so stunning to me that the Marvel Epic Collections line just keeps chugging along and DC/WB cannot figure out how to make archival/classic stories profitable enough.


Agreed, Marvel have Marvel Masterworks of Dazzler & Brother Voodoo in the pipeline, DC meanwhile is still trying to complete the Golden Age Trinity before they start on the Silver Age and there have been no classic Barry Allen Flash collections since the Silver Age Flash volume 3 back in 2018!

----------


## shaboo

I really hope Batman In Brave And The Bold Bronze Age Omnibus 3 will not be cancelled again and will actually see its release in January 2021!

----------


## JAG2045

> I really hope Batman In Brave And The Bold Bronze Age Omnibus 3 will not be cancelled again and will actually see its release in January 2021!


Same here!

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Agreed, Marvel have Marvel Masterworks of Dazzler & Brother Voodoo in the pipeline, DC meanwhile is still trying to complete the Golden Age Trinity before they start on the Silver Age and there have been no classic Barry Allen Flash collections since the Silver Age Flash volume 3 back in 2018!


Yeah, I'm over on the Marvel board saying things like "When will we get the ASM epic collection that includes Gang War?" (which is a truly poorly written story arc that makes no sense by the end and has multiple creative teams in 5 issues) and everyone there agrees it's a big hole while DC is like "We probably shouldn't collect Levitz's Legion run that everyone loves from start to finish."  What are they even doing?

HEY DC!  Let me run your collected editions department!  I swear we'll make money!

----------


## JAG2045

> Yeah, I'm over on the Marvel board saying things like "When will we get the ASM epic collection that includes Gang War?" (which is a truly poorly written story arc that makes no sense by the end and has multiple creative teams in 5 issues) and everyone there agrees it's a big hole while DC is like "We probably shouldn't collect Levitz's Legion run that everyone loves from start to finish."  What are they even doing?
> 
> HEY DC!  Let me run your collected editions department!  I swear we'll make money!


Agreed, its amazing how Marvel can put out (arguably) B & C list character collections and yet DC still hasn't yet gotten out the complete Trinity from Golden to Bronze age yet

----------


## superheroes for hire

Presumably the sales numbers just aren't there for DC collected editions in the same way they are there for Marvel. DC would be chugging out material if it was making money for them as well.

----------


## Mace Dolex

I wish DC would follow Marvel's lead in an EPIC style collection of their major three, I know collectors are gushing over the Golden Age Omnibus but there are some fans that don't favor that era and want some more bronze age 70's stuff, I'd love to see thick 300-page 1970's Batman stuff collected chronologically.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Presumably the sales numbers just aren't there for DC collected editions in the same way they are there for Marvel. DC would be chugging out material if it was making money for them as well.


I'm not entirely convinced this is true.  They have a reputation for not finishing runs, which causes some to wait and see before purchasing a volume (a self-fulfilling fear, to be sure, but understandable).  The JLI collections were a mess of a release for years.  They change format size and shape at will.  I know they're a big company and we think the market should fix whatever, but there is no way you can look at what Marvel's done and not ask yourself "Why can't DC attempt the same thing?"  

Here's a simple example.  Bendis just re-launched the Legion of Superheroes, a beloved property with a long history. You can like Bendis or not, but he's a big name and it's a reasonably important re-launch. How is DC capitalizing on that?  Well, they're releasing the 5YL omnibus and that's it other than the yearly (expensive) HC leading up to Levitz's run. No complete collections from either of Waid's runs. No Levitz collections (GDS is like $80 aftermarket). No "Best of" collections.  Johns' work on the Legion is being re-released, but not advertised as such (Meltzer JLA collection and Last Son OHC).  There is not, in fact a single LoSH collection in print right now under $35.  So if someone enjoys Bendis's run and wants to read more, DC has decided to tell them, "Nah"

----------


## Captain Craig

> I wish DC would follow Marvel's lead in an EPIC style collection of their major three, I know collectors are gushing over the Golden Age Omnibus but there are some fans that don't favor that era and want some more bronze age 70's stuff, I'd love to see thick 300-page 1970's Batman stuff collected chronologically.


It has been discussed that with some high degreee of assumption based on past comments from Collected Edition folks in interviews that the mastering of the GA material is driven more by preservation than demand.
That material hasn't ever been fully scanned and archived in a digital format like more modern material and it is important to not lose that.

Good news is the Trinity is nearly done so if Collected Editions survives the AT&T bloodbath the fans clamoring for Silver/Broze Age are likely to start getting their wishes filled a few years from now.
That said, while the Trinity is great, I'd still like other Golden Age characters that make up future JLA and JSA fare of the era done, so Flash, Alan Scott GL, Hawkman, finish Green Arrow, Plastic Man and others.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

It surprises me that Golden Age All Star Comics and Captain Marvel haven't been Omnibused yet. I think there were complete archive editions for All Star Comics.

----------


## signalman112

> I really hope Batman In Brave And The Bold Bronze Age Omnibus 3 will not be cancelled again and will actually see its release in January 2021!



Actually AMAZON says this Title will now be released on MARCH 16, 2021.

https://www.amazon.com/Batman-Brave-.../dp/1401292828

----------


## JAG2045

> I'm not entirely convinced this is true.  They have a reputation for not finishing runs, which causes some to wait and see before purchasing a volume (a self-fulfilling fear, to be sure, but understandable).  The JLI collections were a mess of a release for years.  They change format size and shape at will.  I know they're a big company and we think the market should fix whatever, but there is no way you can look at what Marvel's done and not ask yourself "Why can't DC attempt the same thing?"  
> 
> Here's a simple example.  Bendis just re-launched the Legion of Superheroes, a beloved property with a long history. You can like Bendis or not, but he's a big name and it's a reasonably important re-launch. How is DC capitalizing on that?  Well, they're releasing the 5YL omnibus and that's it other than the yearly (expensive) HC leading up to Levitz's run. No complete collections from either of Waid's runs. No Levitz collections (GDS is like $80 aftermarket). No "Best of" collections.  Johns' work on the Legion is being re-released, but not advertised as such (Meltzer JLA collection and Last Son OHC).  There is not, in fact a single LoSH collection in print right now under $35.  So if someone enjoys Bendis's run and wants to read more, DC has decided to tell them, "Nah"


Agreed, similarly when Jonah Hex and the JSA both appeared on Legends of Tomorrow it would have been a perfect time to get some releases out (high end reprints or cheaper paperbacks) but they did nothing. IIRC they only had one Aquaman deluxe edition book out when Aquaman movie was released 

And then there is material fans have wanted for years (Byrne Superman, Robinson's Starman, JLI) that they continually have issues with that just makes people less likely to buy the material

----------


## Pete Wisdom

> I'm not entirely convinced this is true.


I can definitely tell you that when it comes to numbers on top 300/500 graphic novels of the month last volumes of the aborted DC series had (even three times in the most extreme examples) higher numbers than the Marvel series that were continued.

----------


## Rimmer

> I'm not entirely convinced this is true.  They have a reputation for not finishing runs, which causes some to wait and see before purchasing a volume (a self-fulfilling fear, to be sure, but understandable).  The JLI collections were a mess of a release for years.  They change format size and shape at will.  I know they're a big company and we think the market should fix whatever, but there is no way you can look at what Marvel's done and not ask yourself "Why can't DC attempt the same thing?"  
> 
> Here's a simple example.  Bendis just re-launched the Legion of Superheroes, a beloved property with a long history. You can like Bendis or not, but he's a big name and it's a reasonably important re-launch. How is DC capitalizing on that?  Well, they're releasing the 5YL omnibus and that's it other than the yearly (expensive) HC leading up to Levitz's run. No complete collections from either of Waid's runs. No Levitz collections (GDS is like $80 aftermarket). No "Best of" collections.  Johns' work on the Legion is being re-released, but not advertised as such (Meltzer JLA collection and Last Son OHC).  There is not, in fact a single LoSH collection in print right now under $35.  So if someone enjoys Bendis's run and wants to read more, DC has decided to tell them, "Nah"


Exactly - As a semi-DC newbie, and total LOSH newbie, I really WANT these books.  I'm tired of the silver age silliness, I tried to read the vol 1 omni, slogged through most of it, can't remember any of it a year later.  I have vol 3 as I've been told its better, but almost afraid to crack it open in case of "more of the same".

I want the run everyone talks about.  the Levitz run and the stuff around it.  I want to read the Great Darkness Saga and those around it, but the OHCs are crazy expensive and I can't justify it, especially on material I've never read.  Looks like they stopped the two TPB collections of Wait and D&A as well.  I really want to get into this characters' line, but it's like they don't want me to.

And I want to get the 5YL omni, and most likely will, if it actually gets released, but from what I understand I might be lost without knowledge of what comes before??  (I understand that continuity for LOSH is pretty crazy across the decades...)

----------


## Captain Craig

> Actually AMAZON says this Title will now be released on MARCH 16, 2021.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Batman-Brave-.../dp/1401292828


As long as it shows up with that dust jacket. Not that new color vomit pattern.

----------


## Brian

Omar of the Near Mint channel on Youtube has an early look at the collections that will be included in the November 2020 solicitations.

https://youtu.be/G7_xHI4flEg

I don't think there's anything unexpected in there. The main omnis are 100 Bullets Vol 1 and the recut Flash by Geoff Johns Vol 2.

----------


## Rzerox21xx

I'm surprised that 2 Ellis collections are being released in that month considering the recent controversy

----------


## Captain Craig

> I'm surprised that 2 Ellis collections are being released in that month considering the recent controversy


Selective outrage syndrome

----------


## ER Prest

> I'm surprised that 2 Ellis collections are being released in that month considering the recent controversy





> Selective outrage syndrome



Ehhh those books were probably already printed and on their way to the States/distribution centers when everything came to light

----------


## Rincewind

> Ehhh those books were probably already printed and on their way to the States/distribution centers when everything came to light


Even the Gerard Jones Green Lantern Volume 1 was printed a month after his arrest.  The planned Volume 2 had been solicited, but was cancelled.

----------


## ER Prest

> Even the Gerard Jones Green Lantern Volume 1 was printed a month after his arrest.  The planned Volume 2 had been solicited, but was cancelled.


I think it was released a month after, right? Which is a bit different than being printed. 

But it's all semantics at this point

----------


## Pete Wisdom

The Authority was originally supposed to be released in July, but this is the first time this Transmetropolitan volume is offered.

----------


## Nick Miller

What’s the deal with Milligan’s Shade the Changing Man? It’s never been collected in HC and hasn’t been collected in years. I am a huge Bachalo fan and want this so bad! The run is  supposed to be a wild trip too. Could it have something to do with Ditko, who created the character?

----------


## fillmont

> What’s the deal with Milligan’s Shade the Changing Man? It’s never been collected in HC and hasn’t been collected in years. I am a huge Bachalo fan and want this so bad! The run is  supposed to be a wild trip too. Could it have something to do with Ditko, who created the character?


DC/Vertigo released 3 trades of this some 10+ years ago, but the rest of the series has never been collected in any format. Presumably the sales figures were low enough that any plans for a 4th trade and beyond were scrapped. \

The best chance for a complete collection in trades was probably when Shade, the Changing Girl came out under Young Animal a few years back. However, no trades emerged. We will probably never get a completed trade run unless Shade gets successfully adapted into a TV show or movie.

----------


## Twice-named

> DC/Vertigo released 3 trades of this some 10+ years ago, but the rest of the series has never been collected in any format. Presumably the sales figures were low enough that any plans for a 4th trade and beyond were scrapped. \
> 
> The best chance for a complete collection in trades was probably when Shade, the Changing Girl came out under Young Animal a few years back. However, no trades emerged. We will probably never get a completed trade run unless Shade gets successfully adapted into a TV show or movie.


I have the TPBs but I’m thinking of taking the whole run and just having them bound into a hardcover at Houchen Bindery.

----------


## Vilynne

> Agreed, similarly when Jonah Hex and the JSA both appeared on Legends of Tomorrow it would have been a perfect time to get some releases out (high end reprints or cheaper paperbacks) but they did nothing. IIRC they only had one Aquaman deluxe edition book out when Aquaman movie was released 
> 
> And then there is material fans have wanted for years (Byrne Superman, Robinson's Starman, JLI) that they continually have issues with that just makes people less likely to buy the material


When the Wonder Woman movie was released, it felt like the collections were coming out, and they were taking a step in right direction... But then again she's in the Big Three and Wonder Woman was highly praised. Starman for example could be released all at once and be done with. The Flash is another example where the Waid and John's run were re-released, but again... The show did exceptionally well.

----------


## Dick Grayson

> I have the TPBs but Im thinking of taking the whole run and just having them bound into a hardcover at Houchen Bindery.


Youll need more than one hardcover to collect the whole series. When I bound it I did it in three. 





> When the Wonder Woman movie was released, it felt like the collections were coming out, and they were taking a step in right direction... But then again she's in the Big Three and Wonder Woman was highly praised. Starman for example could be released all at once and be done with. The Flash is another example where the Waid and John's run were re-released, but again... The show did exceptionally well.


Dont forget the plethora of Supergirl volumes that came once the show began. Silver Age, Daring Adventures, on through the present. They also finally did Grells Green Arrow run and actually completed it. Perhaps the new Stargirl show will finally be the thing that gets Robinsons Starman reprinted, but I remain skeptical. 

But yeah, those above tend to be the exception, rather than the rule. The choice of what to put into an omni can be extremely confusing at times; for example, I love Nightwing, but is there really a larger market for a New 52 Nightwing omni than Byrnes Superman?

----------


## Destro777

> What’s the deal with Milligan’s Shade the Changing Man? It’s never been collected in HC and hasn’t been collected in years. I am a huge Bachalo fan and want this so bad! The run is  supposed to be a wild trip too. Could it have something to do with Ditko, who created the character?


With the recent DC layoff news - its not far-fetched to say that something as obscure as the Milligan Shade run will NEVER be collected. I recently took the plunge and bought the full run in floppies at my LCS. It might be the time to do the same with other offbeat DC runs as well...

----------


## Adset

If DC is never going to collect certain (acclaimed!) runs — and I agree it seems increasingly unlikely — I really wish DC would get their digital game together. DC Universe is great — if you want to read stuff they’ve already scanned. But there are some insane gaps in their runs of their stalwart heroes (Superman, Batman, GL, Flash). I’d pay for a premium package if it meant getting Vertigo on there. I get not wanting to invest in printing collections of EVERYTHING, but it’s 2020. Let’s get this stuff on a digital platform.

----------


## Vilynne

> You’ll need more than one hardcover to collect the whole series. When I bound it I did it in three. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t forget the plethora of Supergirl volumes that came once the show began. Silver Age, Daring Adventures, on through the present. They also finally did Grell’s Green Arrow run and actually completed it. Perhaps the new Stargirl show will finally be the thing that gets Robinson’s Starman reprinted, but I remain skeptical. 
> 
> But yeah, those above tend to be the exception, rather than the rule. The choice of what to put into an omni can be extremely confusing at times; for example, I love Nightwing, but is there really a larger market for a New 52 Nightwing omni than Byrne’s Superman?


DC has a problem in general for older collections... Superman by Byrne has no excuse for being released. Anything New 52 honestly surprises me being in a new collection, given that DC is somewhat trying to forget that it ever happen (at least it feels that way).

----------


## Captain Craig

Not seeing GA Long Bow Hunters Omni on IST yet? 
Delayed like some others?

----------


## Destro777

> Not seeing GA Long Bow Hunters Omni on IST yet? 
> Delayed like some others?


Morrsion's Batman Omni vol 3 is a no show too - unless it already sold out.

----------


## lodebone

Green Arrow has shown as 9/2 on their release schedule for a long time which is what Amazon says also.

----------


## ER Prest

> Morrsion's Batman Omni vol 3 is a no show too - unless it already sold out.


CGN has it for 8/25, so I assume it's just been pushed back a week

----------


## Brian

The covers for most of the September collections have been updated on the Edelweiss site. Here are some of next month's omnis:

Legion of Super-Heroes: Five Years Late Vol 1


Green Arrow: Longbow Hunters Saga Vol 1


Wrath of the Spectre Omnibus


The Batman GA Omnibus Vol 8 seems to be the only book that doesn't have a finalised cover yet, but I wouldn't read too much into that. The others were only updated yesterday, so there could be just a delay with the last one.

----------


## Brian

And here's another omni and a long sought for deluxe. 

Animal Man by Grant Morrison Deluxe Edition Vol 2 (Interesting that they retained the DC Vertigo logo for this book)


Batman by Paul Dini Omnibus

----------


## The Lucky One

> Wrath of the Spectre Omnibus


I think it’s a combination of the dirt on his head and the expression on his face; but damn if he doesn’t look less like a man rising from the grave, and more like an ‘80s movie bully that the losers just dropped a load of manure on.

----------


## Brian

I don't think this has been posted yet, but I just noticed that the contents for the Grant Morrison JLA Omnibus have been updated on UCS's site. It's going to include:
JLA #1-17, #22-26, #28-31, #34, #36-41, 
JLA: Secret Files #1 
New Year’s Evil Prometheus #1, 
JLA/WildC.A.T.S. #1, 
DC One Million #1-4, 
Green Lantern #1000000, Starman #1000000, Detective Comics #1000000, JLA #1000000, Adventures of Superman #1000000, Martian Manhunter #1000000, Resurrection Man #1000000, Superman: Man of Tomorrow #1000000, 
DC One Million 80-Page Giant, 
JLA: Earth 2, 
JLA: Classified #1-3, and
Secret Origins #46

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> I don't think this has been posted yet, but I just noticed that the contents for the Grant Morrison JLA Omnibus have been updated on UCS's site. It's going to include:
> JLA #1-17, #22-26, #28-31, #34, #36-41, 
> JLA: Secret Files #1 
> New Year’s Evil Prometheus #1, 
> JLA/WildC.A.T.S. #1, 
> DC One Million #1-4, 
> Green Lantern #1000000, Starman #1000000, Detective Comics #1000000, JLA #1000000, Adventures of Superman #1000000, Martian Manhunter #1000000, Resurrection Man #1000000, Superman: Man of Tomorrow #1000000, 
> DC One Million 80-Page Giant, 
> JLA: Earth 2, 
> ...


Sounds good, love the content.....I'm going to have to get this one.

----------


## Lake Nowhere

> Sounds good, love the content.....I'm going to have to get this one.


Dang, as disappointed as I am that they're not including Waid's issues, it's super cool that they're including all of the relevant DC One Million content.  I've always considered that an essential part of Morrison's run.  This Omnibus is going to be gigantic.  I hope they don't cancel the deluxe version of Waid's fill-in issues and Tower of Babel.  If they follow that up with another deluxe or a little Omni of the rest of Waid's run, I'll be pretty happy.

----------


## Petrus7

> Dang, as disappointed as I am that they're not including Waid's issues, it's super cool that they're including all of the relevant DC One Million content.  I've always considered that an essential part of Morrison's run.  This Omnibus is going to be gigantic.  I hope they don't cancel the deluxe version of Waid's fill-in issues and Tower of Babel.  If they follow that up with another deluxe or a little Omni of the rest of Waid's run, I'll be pretty happy.


It seems that your wish will be fulfilled. The Tower of Babel Deluxe will include Waid's earlier issues, at least at the moment.

_'JLA: The Tower of Babel The Deluxe Edition also includes earlier JLA stories written by Waid, including a space-faring mission guest-starring Adam Strange, and the Justice League investigating mysterious destruction in Gotham City. Plus, it's gorilla warfare in a story by Len Kaminski and Jason Orfalas--the start of the aptly named "JLApe" event, where the JLA members are transformed into apes!

This volume collects JLA #18-21, #32-33, #43-46, and JLA Annual #3.'_
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Jla-Tower-B...7881337&sr=8-1

----------


## Adset

I had missed the Tower of Babel Deluxe news. Nice! I’m all over that.

And Morrison’s JLA, of course.

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> Dang, as disappointed as I am that they're not including Waid's issues, it's super cool that they're including all of the relevant DC One Million content.  I've always considered that an essential part of Morrison's run.  This Omnibus is going to be gigantic.  I hope they don't cancel the deluxe version of Waid's fill-in issues and Tower of Babel.  If they follow that up with another deluxe or a little Omni of the rest of Waid's run, I'll be pretty happy.


Yeah, I originally didn't plan to buy this omnibus, as I figured it was simply Morrison's JLA run.....But all those other issues added in? It's a must-grab for me, especially as a Morrison fan.

----------


## Nab432

> Yeah, I originally didn't plan to buy this omnibus, as I figured it was simply Morrison's JLA run.....But all those other issues added in? It's a must-grab for me, especially as a Morrison fan.


To clarify, the other issues still won’t be in the omni. You’ll have to get the Tower of Babel deluxe and the Omni. Still will be missing an issue or two. I will get the Omni now as I can fill most of the gap with the deluxe.

----------


## ER Prest

Bleh, that JLA omni/deluxe collection is not ideal to me at all. Good bit of double dipping if you own the Earth 2 deluxe and DC One Million omnibus already. And what's up with 27, 35, and 42 missing? And the rest of Waid's run? I would have really preferred if they had collected it chronologically in 25-30 issue chunks(which would collect the entirety of the series in about 4 books) and not broken it up like this. I'm on the fence for both right now.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*100 BULLETS OMNIBUS VOL. 1* 
written by BRIAN AZZARELLO
art by EDUARDO RISSO
cover by DAVE JOHNSON
ON SALE 1/12/21
$150.00 US | 1,376 PAGES | FC
7.0625" x 10.875"
DC BLACK LABEL | AGES 17+
ISBN: 978-1-77950-742-6
The Eisner Award-winning series that redefined crime comics is collected in omnibus format for the first time!
If you were given a gun and 100 untraceable bullets, would you seek vengeance? Thats the offer Agent Graves presents ordinary citizens, giving them an opportunity to exact revenge on those who wronged them, along with full immunity for their actionseven murder.
The team of writer Brian Azzarello and artist Eduardo Risso weave a web of intrigue, crime, conspiracy, and deception as Agent Graves manipulates his clients including Dizzy Cordova, who is given the chance to avenge her familys murders, and a downtrodden bartender receiving the opportunity to exact revenge against the woman who ruined his life.
Collects 100 Bullets #1-58 and a tale from Vertigo: Winters Edge #3.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*THE AMAZING WORLD OF SUPERMAN (TABLOID EDITION) HC*
written by BILL FINGER, E. NELSON BRIDWELL, and others
art by CURT SWAN, WAYNE BORING, and others
cover by CURT SWAN and MURPHY ANDERSON
ON SALE 4/13/21
$19.99 US | 64 PAGES | FC | DC
10" x 13.5"
ISBN: 978-1-77950-918-5
The 1973 tabloid reprinting the origin of the Man of Steel is back in a new hardcover edition!
This classic collection also includes the story of Lex Luthors sinister visit to the theme park called Superman Land, Superboy stories, plus features like a map of Krypton, How to Draw Superman, Superman Family Portrait, and more!
Includes a giant map of Krypton, plus stories from Action Comics #210, Superman #170, Superman Annual #2 and #6, and more!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*THE FLASH BY GEOFF JOHNS OMNIBUS VOL. 2* 
written by GEOFF JOHNS
art by SCOTT KOLINS, HOWARD PORTER, ALBERTO DOSE, and others
cover by MICHAEL TURNER
ON SALE 1/19/21
$99.99 US | 872 PAGES | FC | DC
7.0625" x 10.875"
ISBN: 978-1-77950-750-1
Geoff Johns brought new life to the Flash and his Rogues during his years writing the Scarlet Speedster, and this omnibus collects the second half of his stint on the series, highlighted by the onslaught of new nemesis Hunter Zolomona.k.a. Zoom!
This collection also includes a trip to Gorilla City, turmoil among the Rogues, and a meet-up with Wonder Woman, as the Cheetah and Zoom team up against our heroes! It all leads to Rogue War, as the Flashs greatest enemies battle each other, and Zooms finaland very personal attackagainst Wally! Collects The Flash #192-225, Wonder Woman #214, and The Flash: The Secret of Barry Allen #1.

----------


## Petrus7

> *THE FLASH BY GEOFF JOHNS OMNIBUS VOL. 2* 
> written by GEOFF JOHNS
> art by SCOTT KOLINS, HOWARD PORTER, ALBERTO DOSE, and others
> cover by MICHAEL TURNER
> ON SALE 1/19/21
> $99.99 US | 872 PAGES | FC | DC
> 7.0625" x 10.875"
> ISBN: 978-1-77950-750-1
> Geoff Johns brought new life to the Flash and his Rogues during his years writing the Scarlet Speedster, and this omnibus collects the second half of his stint on the series, highlighted by the onslaught of new nemesis Hunter Zolomona.k.a. Zoom!
> This collection also includes a trip to Gorilla City, turmoil among the Rogues, and a meet-up with Wonder Woman, as the Cheetah and Zoom team up against our heroes! It all leads to Rogue War, as the Flashs greatest enemies battle each other, and Zooms finaland very personal attackagainst Wally! Collects The Flash #192-225, Wonder Woman #214, and The Flash: The Secret of Barry Allen #1.


Good news. The third omni should collect then:

DC Universe #0: "Let There Be Lightning" (with Grant Morrison)
Flash: Rebirth #16 (20092010)
The Flash: Secret Files and Origins #1 (2010)
The Flash vol. 3, #112 (20102011)
Flashpoint #15 (2011)

or perhaps I miss something?

----------


## abilashsaliba

Does this 3rd Batman by Morrison Omnibus have all the same contents of the Absolute Batman Incorporated? Also is it delayed?

----------


## Brian

> Good news. The third omni should collect then:
> 
> DC Universe #0: "Let There Be Lightning" (with Grant Morrison)
> Flash: Rebirth #1–6 (2009–2010)
> The Flash: Secret Files and Origins #1 (2010)
> The Flash vol. 3, #1–12 (2010–2011)
> Flashpoint #1–5 (2011)
> 
> or perhaps I miss something?


Add in Final Crisis: Rogues' Revenge #1 to 3 before Rebirth and Blackest Night: The Flash #1 to 3 afterwards, and I think that's everything.

Good call on the DC Universe #0 story too. I forgot about that one.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Add in Final Crisis: Rogues' Revenge #1 to 3 before Rebirth and Blackest Night: The Flash #1 to 3 afterwards, and I think that's everything.
> 
> Good call on the DC Universe #0 story too. I forgot about that one.


It'd be cool if they did like the Morrison Batman omnis and included some interstitial material to explain Barry's role in Final Crisis and Blackest Night

----------


## Adset

I’m all over that Geoff Johns Flash v2 omni, but this is where I’d jump off. Flash volume two #225 is, for me, the last time we had a must-read Flash comic.

----------


## Avengers1986

> I’m all over that Geoff Johns Flash v2 omni, but this is where I’d jump off. Flash volume two #225 is, for me, the last time we had a must-read Flash comic.


The current Flash rebirth has been almost as great as the Geoff Johns run, its due to end in Oct when Josh Willamson leaves the book.

----------


## Adset

Yeah I’ve been reading it. I personally wouldn’t hold it in such lofty esteem, but it’s mostly been a solid ride. Certainly better than Bart’s short lived takeover, Waid and Johns’ second stints, or the New 52.

----------


## Nick Miller

> Sounds good, love the content.....I'm going to have to get this one.


Should have been 2 volumes

Did GMo write all those one million one shots

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> Should have been 2 volumes
> 
> Did GMo write all those one million one shots



Looks like Morrison didn't write them all. I only looked up two of them (Starman & Resurrection Man). Starman was written by Robinson, while Resurrection Man was written by Abnett/Lanning. 

IMO, it would've been better if they only included the One Million issues written by Morrison, and put in Tower of Babel rather than the non-Morrison One Million one-shots, but oh well.

----------


## Lake Nowhere

> Looks like Morrison didn't write them all. I only looked up two of them (Starman & Resurrection Man). Starman was written by Robinson, while Resurrection Man was written by Abnett/Lanning. 
> 
> IMO, it would've been better if they only included the One Million issues written by Morrison, and put in Tower of Babel rather than the non-Morrison One Million one-shots, but oh well.


I think they're only including these issues because they're pretty critical to the plot of the Main DC One Million issues that Morrison did write.  Which makes it weirder that this wasn't just a complete, multi-volume omnibus series.

----------


## JBatmanFan05

> Does this 3rd Batman by Morrison Omnibus have all the same contents of the Absolute Batman Incorporated? Also is it delayed?


I'd bet my life it will match the Absolute contents as far as the definitive edits and recolors, the definitive version/vision.  Amazon doesn't show a delay for it, so I don't think so.  But my LCS hasn't got it yet, but that may not be due to DC delay exactly.

----------


## newparisian

It's annoying how they're doing the Waid volume. Why not just include his entire run in one big deluxe, including the Hitch stuff (especially Heaven's Ladder)?

----------


## Petrus7

> It's annoying how they're doing the Waid volume. Why not just include his entire run in one big deluxe, including the Hitch stuff (especially Heaven's Ladder)?


Normal me would say due to marketing. They focused on the Tower of Babel title as a more familiar one, but it is DC comics after all, so on the other hand the Meltzer Deluxe includes stories also written by Dwayne McDuffie. 

Collected editions dept. is till messy, but let's be patient. Recent Changes in Morrisons Omni indicates that someone is trying to make the upcoming editions more logical.

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> I'd bet my life it will match the Absolute contents as far as the definitive edits and recolors, the definitive version/vision.  Amazon doesn't show a delay for it, so I don't think so.  But my LCS hasn't got it yet, but that may not be due to DC delay exactly.



I looked on Amazon, and, if the description for omnibus vol 3 is accurate, it's the exact same content as the absolute. 

I already have the absolute (Which I prefer), so I'll pass on that omnibus.

----------


## Dr Hank

> Does this 3rd Batman by Morrison Omnibus have all the same contents of the Absolute Batman Incorporated? Also is it delayed?


I think someone said it got delayed a week or two.

----------


## lodebone

> I think someone said it got delayed a week or two.


It is the same contents as the Batman Inc Absolute except it also includes Batman: The Return one shot by Morrison which is only in print in floppies I believe.

----------


## Nab432

Update to what I said previously. IST will now have the Morrison omni on 9/1 so pushed back two weeks. Not sure about CGN.

----------


## JBatmanFan05

> It is the same contents as the Batman Inc Absolute except it also includes *Batman: The Return* one shot by Morrison which is only in print in floppies I believe.


Yes, you're right!  I forgot.  They are *not the same*.  




> I already have the absolute (Which I prefer), so I'll pass on that omnibus.


My bad.  Absolute Inc =/= Morrison Vol 3......there's a one-issue disparity

I felt and still feel The Return, which starts off in Yemen (so an international mission) and introduces us to Leviathan and Heretic and Traktir, is the real first issue of Inc (Batman even explains the purpose of Inc in it) and I argued via email to DC that Vol 3 reflect that.  

The Return IMHO operates as a #0 for a Inc (vol 1).....(because Inc (vol 2, New 52) did have a #0!)

----------


## Vilynne

Just curious, how many here only buy older stories collected versus how many buy the current story arcs? And of course how many are a mix of both?

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> Yes, you're right!  I forgot.  They are *not the same*.  
> 
> 
> My bad.  Absolute Inc =/= Morrison Vol 3......there's a one-issue disparity
> 
> I felt and still feel The Return, which starts off in Yemen (so an international mission) and introduces us to Leviathan and Heretic and Traktir, is the real first issue of Inc (Batman even explains the purpose of Inc in it) and I argued via email to DC that Vol 3 reflect that.  
> 
> The Return IMHO operates as a #0 for a Inc (vol 1).....(because Inc (vol 2, New 52) did have a #0!)



You did a great service for us all.....I'm still not going to get the omnibus, even though The Return is integral to the storyline (I don't get why they didn't include it in the absolute!).....I just can't justify buying the omnibus, at that price, just for one issue, no matter how important that issue is, when I already bought the absolute. Deep down inside, I will weep like an abused stepchild, but this is the stand I have to take. 





> Just curious, how many here only buy older stories collected versus how many buy the current story arcs? And of course how many are a mix of both?


I do a mix of both. I don't buy too many older stories, but if something like Morrison's Seven Soldiers omnibus or Warren Ellis's Hellstrom omnibus is released, I snatch that shit up.....I also still buy single issues, and if I like the current storyline enough, I then double-dip by buying the omnibus (Or basic hardcover if I don't think there's an omnibus on the horizon). Sometimes, I'll buy both the smaller hardcovers, and the eventual omnibus, then give the basic hardcovers away to people I think will enjoy them, because I think such selfless acts will prevent me from going to hell (I kid, I kid. I'm not religious).

----------


## Dick Grayson

> You did a great service for us all.....I'm still not going to get the omnibus, even though The Return is integral to the storyline (I don't get why they didn't include it in the absolute!).....


Like with the deluxe editions, they included The Return in Absolute Batman & Robin, rather than with Inc. But I agree, its much more of a prologue to Inc than an ending to Batman & Robin.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Just curious, how many here only buy older stories collected versus how many buy the current story arcs? And of course how many are a mix of both?


I'm a mix depending on how you define old. I read mostly post-COIE, but probably 60% is between there and IC

----------


## Foxy

Just received a shipping notification from Amazon DE for the Batman by Morrison Omnibus 3. I pre-ordered in December 2019 and originally they had stated a delivery date of 8 September but now it's on the way already  :Smile: 

When I went back to the site to check whether pre-ordering actually saved me anything, it was only available from 3rd party sellers, but not Amazon DE itself. So maybe they only got a limited supply for the moment.

Looking forward to having the entire run to read.

----------


## Rincewind

> Just curious, how many here only buy older stories collected versus how many buy the current story arcs? And of course how many are a mix of both?


Almost all of the collections I get are Post Crisis era.  I've ordered Green Arrow by Grell, JLI vol 2, LoSH 5 YL, Absolute Swamp Thing by Moore Vol 2, Flash: Savage Velocity, Power of Shazam, and the Dark Knight/Caped Crusader volumes.  The only new collection I'm getting is Jimmy Olsen by Fraction.   

New 52 really killed my interest in DC.  I checked out some of the Rebirth titles, but quickly lost interest again.

----------


## Vilynne

> I'm a mix depending on how you define old. I read mostly post-COIE, but probably 60% is between there and IC


I guess older would be more accurate. Anything before the New 52.

----------


## Foxy

> Just curious, how many here only buy older stories collected versus how many buy the current story arcs? And of course how many are a mix of both?


Depends on what you mean by current arcs - only collected editions or do you mean buying single issues as they come out? 

Personally I do collect older and newer material in omnibus or other collected editions but I not collect single issues. If I had a series that is being published now and that I absolutely had to read, I would probably only read digitally.

As for DC and Vertigo collected editions, the oldest material that I have collected is Neal Adams' Batman. Other than that, the oldest DC is Bronze Age  / early 1980s. However, that is very limited and just because I had a specific interest, e.g. Fourth World by Kirby to better understand the New Gods etc., Swamp Thing Bronze Age because it's Swampy  :Wink:  and I have the Aquaman Death of a Prince OHC because that was a comic I owned as a kid. All other DC stuff is from the 1980s onwards but mostly more modern stuff.

As for Marvel collected editions, I do have new material as well as Silver Age omnibus editions of Spider-Man, Thor, Fantastic Four and Avengers but the first FF omnibus turned me off Silver Age for a long time because it was so terribly dated and childish. The second omnibus was a little better so I hope that I have built some sort of tolerance for it  :Big Grin: 

As for other publishers (Dark Horse, Image, Humanoids etc.) I only have more recent material.

----------


## Vilynne

> Depends on what you mean by current arcs - only collected editions or do you mean buying single issues as they come out? 
> 
> Personally I do collect older and newer material in omnibus or other collected editions but I not collect single issues. If I had a series that is being published now and that I absolutely had to read, I would probably only read digitally.
> 
> As for DC and Vertigo collected editions, the oldest material that I have collected is Neal Adams' Batman. Other than that, the oldest DC is Bronze Age  / early 1980s. However, that is very limited and just because I had a specific interest, e.g. Fourth World by Kirby to better understand the New Gods etc., Swamp Thing Bronze Age because it's Swampy  and I have the Aquaman Death of a Prince OHC because that was a comic I owned as a kid. All other DC stuff is from the 1980s onwards but mostly more modern stuff.
> 
> As for Marvel collected editions, I do have new material as well as Silver Age omnibus editions of Spider-Man, Thor, Fantastic Four and Avengers but the first FF omnibus turned me off Silver Age for a long time because it was so terribly dated and childish. The second omnibus was a little better so I hope that I have built some sort of tolerance for it 
> 
> As for other publishers (Dark Horse, Image, Humanoids etc.) I only have more recent material.


Mainly collected editions but you can include the floppies as well. I realize they're a few months behind but the "latest" trade for the current ongoing series. Mainly curious because it seems a majority of discussion/questions here revolve around "new" collections for older comics versus just the "new" collections for current ongoings. Which is fine either way, I  myself haven't found anything current worthy of getting or waiting for (Even Morrison's GL I'm on the fence about based on the reviews. Maybe Doom Patrol but that's over anyway) and I find myself more and more interested in the older stories that have stood the test of time/nostalgia.

----------


## JBatmanFan05

> You did a great service for us all.


Artist Chris Burnham did a great service to us all.  On old CBR, he posted a "Morrison supergeek" reading order for Morrison's Act II (700-702, RoBW, B&R) and I never forgot it and reminded DC of it (even sent them print ups of the post), and argued for it, just as Chris did.  He didn't lump The Return with Act II and I noticed that and I realized, whether a deliberate omisssion or not by Chris, it made immense sense as B&R #16 ends that Act II perfectly by itself (on top of The Return fitting way more with Inc/Act III).

----------


## Nab432

Not seeing the spectre omnibus on IST. Checked at 2:05. I’m thinking no way did this disappear in five mins. Has this been delayed as well?

----------


## Rimmer

> Not seeing the spectre omnibus on IST. Checked at 2:05. I’m thinking no way did this disappear in five mins. Has this been delayed as well?


Word from other sites is it was pushed to next week, as was Green Arrow by Grell and maybe some other books.

----------


## lodebone

Green Arrow by Grell has been 9/2 for a while on IST updated release schedule.  CGN had it available for purchase last week so I ordered one, no idea if it will ship before 9/2 or not.

----------


## ER Prest

Man, between Grell GA, Spectre, Wolverine, Black Widow, Cloak and Dagger, and ASM 2 all potentially dropping in the same week - some people's wallets gonna huuuurt

----------


## abilashsaliba

> I looked on Amazon, and, if the description for omnibus vol 3 is accurate, it's the exact same content as the absolute. 
> 
> I already have the absolute (Which I prefer), so I'll pass on that omnibus.


On the flip side, with this information confirmation I'm prob gonna sell my Absolute to fund the omnibus purchase. I just find absolute sized books harder to read

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Man, between Grell GA, Spectre, Wolverine, Black Widow, Cloak and Dagger, and ASM 2 all potentially dropping in the same week - some people's wallets gonna huuuurt


LoSH 5YL and Batman by Dini both drop on the same day next month (according to CGN), which is when I'll also order Batman by Morrison v3, Grell GA, and probably a couple smaller books.  I might have my USPS lady assault me on that delivery. Or maybe I should just split that into two orders (for her sake?)

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> On the flip side, with this information confirmation I'm prob gonna sell my Absolute to fund the omnibus purchase. I just find absolute sized books harder to read


I think Absolutes are cool as shit. I consider it the widescreen of comic books.

----------


## Johnatellodi

Any preview or word on the reprint of "Absolute: Dark Knight"? The original build didn't feel quite up to the quality of current Absolute editions and the dust jacket was a bit of a pain. I'm hoping they've made some improvements.

----------


## Captain Craig

> Man, between Grell GA, Spectre, Wolverine, Black Widow, Cloak and Dagger, and ASM 2 all potentially dropping in the same week - some people's wallets gonna huuuurt


That would be mine. May have to cut some from the list. Game time decision. I do already have the JMS ASM vol.2 though and don't need Wolverine, got the first print.

----------


## Nab432

> That would be mine. May have to cut some from the list. Game time decision. I do already have the JMS ASM vol.2 though and don't need Wolverine, got the first print.


I’ll be getting Batman by Grant Morrison Omnibus Vol 3, The Wrath of the Spectre Omnibus, Amazing Spider-Man Straczynski Omnibus Vol 2, Wolverine Omnibus and Green Arrow Longbow Hunters Omnibus Vol 1. Black Widow was an easy cut as it’s mostly older material and just collects appearances through the years so no actual runs in there. The only one I was unsure of was Cloak and Dagger. If that was the only omni out in a given week I might’ve bought it but I’ll have to pass. Just too many things coming out all at once.

----------


## ER Prest

> That would be mine. May have to cut some from the list. Game time decision. I do already have the JMS ASM vol.2 though and don't need Wolverine, got the first print.


I'm actually pretty similar - but I forgot BatMorrison 3, which I'm getting. I haven't read all of the Inc stuff, whereas I had read the contents of 1 and 2 as floppies. I'm eager to revisit it the whole thing. I have GA in floppies, but I love this Grell run, so I don't mind buying it again. I have the JMS stuff in the old OHC books, so it's a pass for me. Wolvie I sold when the reprint was announced since mine wasn't in great condition, so I'm looking forward to having it again. Spectre is a probably, but am on the fence with BW and C&D

----------


## JAG2045

Omar has posted a vid of Sept solicits




Thankfully it sounds like Batman: Knight Out will contain Detective Comics 703-718 (as the original solicit skipped issue 716 for no discernible reason!) which plugs the gap of Detective Comics between Contagion/Legacy and Cataclysm/NML

----------


## JAG2045

Dustin Nguyen has posted some pics of the upcoming Batman by Paul Dini omnibus

https://www.instagram.com/p/CEIZJ7LD8QB/

----------


## JAG2045

Saw Flash: Savage Velocity at my LCS today and can confirm it contains Flash 1-18 and Annual 1  :Big Grin: 

So the current standing of Flash volume 2 in collections is:

•	The Flash: Savage Velocity - The Flash issues #1-18 and Flash Annual #1
•	CURRENTLY UNCOLLECTED - Flash 19-61 & Annual 2-3 and some of Flash Special #1
•	Flash by Mark Waid 1 - 62-68 & Annuals 4-5
•	Flash by Mark Waid 2 - 69-79 & Annual 6 plus some GL & JLI crossovers
•	Flash by Mark Waid 3 - 80-94
•	Flash by Mark Waid 4 - #0 & #95-105 & Annual #8.
•	Flash by Mark Waid 5 - #106-118 and Impulse #10-11
•	Flash by Mark Waid 6 - #119-129, Green Lantern & The Flash: Faster Friends 1-2, Flash Plus
Nightwing #1, Showcase '96 #12 and a story from DC Universe Holiday Bash #1
•	Flash by Grant Morrison & Mark Millar - 130-141 plus GL & GA crossovers
•	Flash by Mark Waid 7 - Flash #142-150, Life Story of the Flash, Flash Secret Files, Speed Force, Flash 80-Page Giant
•	CURRENTLY UNCOLLECTED - Flash 151-163
•	Flash by Geoff Johns 1 - 164-176 & Iron Heights
•	Flash by Geoff Johns 2 - 177-188, OWAW tie in, Flash/Superman 1st, SF&O 3
•	Flash by Geoff Johns 3 - 189-200
•	Flash by Geoff Johns 4 - 201-213
•	Flash by Geoff Johns 5 - 214-225 and #1/2 and Wonder Woman #214
•	CURRENTLY UNCOLLECTED - Flash 226-247
•	Flash by Geoff Johns 6 (Barry Allen series)- Final Crisis: Rogues' Revenge #1-3, The Flash: Rebirth #1-6, and Blackest Night: The Flash #1-3

----------


## Nab432

> Saw Flash: Savage Velocity at my LCS today and can confirm it contains Flash 1-18 and Annual 1 
> 
> So the current standing of Flash volume 2 in collections is:
> 
> •	The Flash: Savage Velocity - The Flash issues #1-18 and Flash Annual #1
> •	CURRENTLY UNCOLLECTED - Flash 19-61 & Annual 2-3 and some of Flash Special #1
> •	Flash by Mark Waid 1 - 62-68 & Annuals 4-5
> •	Flash by Mark Waid 2 - 69-79 & Annual 6 plus some GL & JLI crossovers
> •	Flash by Mark Waid 3 - 80-94
> ...


Thanks for the post. Summarizes it very well. I would think Loebs run being collected will be helped immeasurably if Savage Velocity sells well. Who wrote 151-163? Is that Waid as well? Also, with the remapping of the Johns Flash omnis I think there was hope that there would be a third omni that would collect 226-247 but not sure if we are getting this. I recall the new Flash Johns omni Vol 1 did not sell particularly well yet they still released Vol 2 so let’s hope they go ahead with a Vol 3. Already getting the Flashpoint omni so a Johns Vol 3 would give us almost everything. Will cross my fingers for it.

----------


## JAG2045

> Thanks for the post. Summarizes it very well. I would think Loebs run being collected will be helped immeasurably if Savage Velocity sells well. Who wrote 151-163? Is that Waid as well? Also, with the remapping of the Johns Flash omnis I think there was hope that there would be a third omni that would collect 226-247 but not sure if we are getting this. I recall the new Flash Johns omni Vol 1 did not sell particularly well yet they still released Vol 2 so let’s hope they go ahead with a Vol 3. Already getting the Flashpoint omni so a Johns Vol 3 would give us almost everything. Will cross my fingers for it.


No problem at all! And yeah I hope we get all of the remaining Messner-Loebs run as well!

151-163 was written by:
•	151-159 is by Waid & Augustyn
•	160 is Augustyn
•	161 is Pat McGreal
•	162 is Augutyn
•	163 is Pat McGreal

So hopefully they will just do “Flash by Waid” volume 8 and not skip 161-163 even if it is titled “Flash by Waid”

For the rest of Wally’s time following Johns departure it is a real hodgepodge of writers in a 3 year period:

•	226 by Stuart Immonen
•	227-230 by Joey Cavalieri
•	231-232 by Waid
•	233-236 Waid & John Rogers
•	237 by Keith Champagne
•	238-243 by Tom Peyer
•	244-247 by Alan Burnett

So a non-creator title would be best, something like “Flash: The Family Man” due to the high turnover of writers in this period




> I recall the new Flash Johns omni Vol 1 did not sell particularly well yet they still released Vol 2 so let’s hope they go ahead with a Vol 3.


I’m surprised the new Flash by Johns omnibus didn’t sell, although its possible some collectors already own the original omnis or the 6 TPB’s so didn’t require an upgrade? Flash by Johns Omnibus 2 new edition is scheduled for Jan, I wonder if they will do a new edition of volume 3 also

----------


## bob.schoonover

> No problem at all! And yeah I hope we get all of the remaining Messner-Loebs run as well!
> 
> 151-163 was written by:
> •	151-159 is by Waid & Augustyn
> •	160 is Augustyn
> •	161 is Pat McGreal
> •	162 is Augutyn
> •	163 is Pat McGreal


I was kind of surprised that they didn't name Flash by Waid v7 as Flash by Waid and Augustyn v1 - DC loves renumbering and it'd have made sense for collecting the above for v2. Just collecting 151-159 seems pretty slim, so I'd guess they'll do all of it, but you just have to look at the first WML collection of WW (unless they've changed the contents) that omits a couple issues not by him to keep from having a complete run from Perez through Byrne.

I don't have high hopes or expectations for the post-Johns run, but I think we'll see two fat or three medium-sized collections for issues 19-61. It's not like DC has many other options for Flash archival material since they seem allergic to pre-COIE reprints.

----------


## Adset

Has there been any rumblings on the Batman by Scott Snyder vol 2 omni? I haven’t heard zilch.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Has there been any rumblings on the Batman by Scott Snyder vol 2 omni? I haven’t heard zilch.


Nothing.  I hope that the reason for the delay is that it'll include Last Knight on Earth, so they're giving some space between LKoE being released and announcing the omni (and not something ominous or related to the upheaval at DC).

----------


## ER Prest

> Saw Flash: Savage Velocity at my LCS today and can confirm it contains Flash 1-18 and Annual 1 
> 
> So the current standing of Flash volume 2 in collections is:
> 
> 	The Flash: Savage Velocity - The Flash issues #1-18 and Flash Annual #1
> 	CURRENTLY UNCOLLECTED - Flash 19-61 & Annual 2-3 and some of Flash Special #1
> 	Flash by Mark Waid 1 - 62-68 & Annuals 4-5
> 	Flash by Mark Waid 2 - 69-79 & Annual 6 plus some GL & JLI crossovers
> 	Flash by Mark Waid 3 - 80-94
> ...



Thanks for posting this - I somehow missed the release of volume 7!

Also, don't forget about Flash: Fastest Man Alive...

----------


## Nick Miller

So why the gap between Waid 6 and 7?

Also got by GMO Batman Vol 3 and the cover is printed upside down. Oops.

----------


## Adset

Grant Morrison and Mark Millar took over the book for a year. Can’t remember if Waid needed a break or had too many other projects, but it’s a solid 12 issues.

----------


## JAG2045

> Thanks for posting this - I somehow missed the release of volume 7!
> 
> Also, don't forget about Flash: Fastest Man Alive...


No worries  :Smile:  and Flash by Waid 7 only came out recently  :Big Grin: 

Ah yes I forgot about that, I was just thinking about the Wally West collections but forgot that takes place in-between this series due to One Year Later 

So for Flash vol 2 its:

•	The Flash: Savage Velocity - The Flash issues #1-18 and Flash Annual #1
•	CURRENTLY UNCOLLECTED - Flash 19-61 & Annual 2-3 and some of Flash Special #1
•	Flash by Mark Waid 1 - 62-68 & Annuals 4-5
•	Flash by Mark Waid 2 - 69-79 & Annual 6 plus some GL & JLI crossovers
•	Flash by Mark Waid 3 - 80-94
•	Flash by Mark Waid 4 - #0 & #95-105 & Annual #8.
•	Flash by Mark Waid 5 - #106-118 and Impulse #10-11
•	Flash by Mark Waid 6 - #119-129, Green Lantern & The Flash: Faster Friends 1-2, Flash Plus Nightwing #1, Showcase '96 #12 and a story from DC Universe Holiday Bash #1
•	Flash by Grant Morrison & Mark Millar - 130-141 plus GL & GA crossovers
•	Flash by Mark Waid 7 - Flash #142-150, Life Story of the Flash, Flash Secret Files, Speed Force, Flash 80-Page Giant, The Flash 1000000
•	CURRENTLY UNCOLLECTED - Flash 151-163, Annual 7, 9-13
•	Flash by Geoff Johns 1 - 164-176 & Iron Heights
•	Flash by Geoff Johns 2 - 177-188, OWAW tie in, Flash/Superman 1st, SF&O 3
•	Flash by Geoff Johns 3 - 189-200
•	Flash by Geoff Johns 4 - 201-213
•	Flash by Geoff Johns 5 - 214-225 and #1/2 and Wonder Woman #214
•	CURRENTLY UNCOLLECTED - Flash 226-230

Bart Allen becomes the Flash
•	Flash: The Fastest Man Alive: Lightning in a Bottle - The Flash: The Fastest Man Alive #1–6
•	The Flash The Fastest Man Alive – Full Throttle - The Flash: The Fastest Man Alive #7–13 and DCU Holiday Special

Wally West returns
•	CURRENTLY UNCOLLECTED - Flash 231-247

Barry Allen returns
•	Flash by Geoff Johns 6 (Barry Allen series)- Final Crisis: Rogues' Revenge #1-3, The Flash: Rebirth #1-6, and Blackest Night: The Flash #1-3

----------


## Dick Grayson

There's also All Flash #1, which bridged Fastest Man Alive and Flash Volume 2 #231, as well as Wally stories in Infinite Halloween Special and DC Holiday Special '09.

----------


## ER Prest

> Grant Morrison and Mark Millar took over the book for a year. Can’t remember if Waid needed a break or had too many other projects, but it’s a solid 12 issues.


I think it's when Waid was writing JLA Year One? Or maybe the JLA title, I forget which, and Morrison and Millar filled in for that span - or something like that

----------


## ER Prest

> There's also All Flash #1, which bridged Fastest Man Alive and Flash Volume 2 #231, as well as Wally stories in Infinite Halloween Special and DC Holiday Special '09.


And if we wanna get really technical, the Lightning Saga arc of JLA/JSA and Legion of 3 Worlds are pretty crucial to Wally and Bart respectively.

----------


## TheTemp

> Good news. The third omni should collect then:
> 
> DC Universe #0: "Let There Be Lightning" (with Grant Morrison)
> Flash: Rebirth #16 (20092010)
> The Flash: Secret Files and Origins #1 (2010)
> The Flash vol. 3, #112 (20102011)
> Flashpoint #15 (2011)
> 
> or perhaps I miss something?


I dont expect flashpoint to be in the third Omni considering theyve announced the Flashpoint omnibus.

----------


## JAG2045

> And if we wanna get really technical, the Lightning Saga arc of JLA/JSA and Legion of 3 Worlds are pretty crucial to Wally and Bart respectively.


Thanks, will add them to the list




> There's also All Flash #1, which bridged Fastest Man Alive and Flash Volume 2 #231, as well as Wally stories in Infinite Halloween Special and DC Holiday Special '09.


Good point, I checked out my copy of Flash: Full Throttle and it does actually contain All-Flash 1 and DC Holiday Special '09 so its only the Infinite Halloween Special uncollected

Have updated the list 

Wall West as Flash 
• The Flash: Savage Velocity - The Flash issues #1-18 and Flash Annual #1
• *CURRENTLY UNCOLLECTED - Flash 19-61 & Annual 2-3 and some of Flash Special #1*
• Flash by Mark Waid 1 - 62-68 & Annuals 4-5
• Flash by Mark Waid 2 - 69-79 & Annual 6 plus some GL & JLI crossovers
• Flash by Mark Waid 3 - 80-94
• Flash by Mark Waid 4 - #0 & #95-105 & Annual #8.
• Flash by Mark Waid 5 - #106-118 and Impulse #10-11
• Flash by Mark Waid 6 - #119-129, Green Lantern & The Flash: Faster Friends 1-2, Flash Plus Nightwing #1, Showcase '96 #12 and a story from DC Universe Holiday Bash #1
• Flash by Grant Morrison & Mark Millar - 130-141 plus GL & GA crossovers
• Flash by Mark Waid 7 - Flash #142-150, Life Story of the Flash, Flash Secret Files, Speed Force, Flash 80-Page Giant, The Flash 1000000
•* CURRENTLY UNCOLLECTED - Flash 151-163, Annual 7, 9-13*
• Flash by Geoff Johns 1 - 164-176 & Iron Heights
• Flash by Geoff Johns 2 - 177-188, OWAW tie in, Flash/Superman 1st, SF&O 3
• Flash by Geoff Johns 3 - 189-200
• Flash by Geoff Johns 4 - 201-213
• Flash by Geoff Johns 5 - 214-225 and #1/2 and Wonder Woman #214
*• CURRENTLY UNCOLLECTED - Flash 226-230 & Wally West stories from Infinite Halloween Specials 
*
Bart Allen becomes the Flash
• Flash: The Fastest Man Alive: Lightning in a Bottle - The Flash: The Fastest Man Alive #1–6
• The Flash The Fastest Man Alive – Full Throttle - The Flash: The Fastest Man Alive #7–13, All-Flash #1 and Bart Allen story from DCU Holiday Special '09

_Misc - JLA/JSA the Lightning Saga arc and Legion of 3 Worlds
_
Wally West returns
Flash: The Wild Wests - Flash 231-237
*• CURRENTLY UNCOLLECTED - Flash 238-247
*
_Final Crisis_

Barry Allen returns
• Flash by Geoff Johns 6 (Barry Allen series)- The Flash: Rebirth #1-6, Final Crisis: Rogues' Revenge #1-3,  and Blackest Night: The Flash #1-3

----------


## Pete Wisdom

> I was kind of surprised that they didn't name Flash by Waid v7 as Flash by Waid and Augustyn v1 - DC loves renumbering and it'd have made sense for collecting the above for v2. Just collecting 151-159 seems pretty slim, so I'd guess they'll do all of it, but you just have to look at the first WML collection of WW (unless they've changed the contents) that omits a couple issues not by him to keep from having a complete run from Perez through Byrne.


Apparently Wonder Woman book is exactly like they solicited it.

Messner-Loeb's Flash run also has a fill-in issue he didn't write.

There's Invasion! near the beginning of what would be the next book which going by other examples they would handle badly. I'm not even sure the Annual in Savage Velocity is in the right place.

----------


## JAG2045

> Apparently Wonder Woman book is exactly like they solicited it.
> 
> Messner-Loeb's Flash run also has a fill-in issue he didn't write
> 
> There's Invasion! near the beginning of what would be the next book which going by other examples they would handle badly. I'm not even sure the Annual in Savage Velocity is in the right place.


Since they haven't titled the Savage Velocity TPB "The Flash by Baron & Messner-Loebs" that hopefully means they won't skip issue 29 by Len Strazewski in a future collection

For the annual, if they are going by publication date then Flash #4 and Annual #1 both came out in Sept 1987, where is the annual placed in the TPB?

----------


## SJNeal

Just picked up both HC's of Jurgen's original _Booster Gold_ series.  I passed on the first book because I was certain it would be orphaned, but I'm happy that today's release proved me wrong!  :Smile:

----------


## Dark-Flux

Any opinions on Giffens 5-Years Later LoSH stuff? Tempted by he Omni...

----------


## ER Prest

> Just picked up both HC's of Jurgen's original _Booster Gold_ series.  I passed on the first book because I was certain it would be orphaned, but I'm happy that today's release proved me wrong!


These are standard trim, correct?

----------


## Nab432

> These are standard trim, correct?


I dont have these in my hands yet but yes they are standard trim and not oversized

----------


## SJNeal

> These are standard trim, correct?


Correct.




> I don’t have these in my hands yet but yes they are standard trim and not oversized


And correct.

Now that they actually completed the series, I'm glad they went with two $40 hardcovers ($23 after discounts) as opposed to one $100 omnibus.  Saved me some money on material that I already own in floppies, and while I enjoyed it, it's not exactly earthshattering or deserving of premium treatment.

----------


## ER Prest

> Correct.
> 
> 
> 
> And correct.
> 
> Now that they actually completed the series, I'm glad they went with two $40 hardcovers ($23 after discounts) as opposed to one $100 omnibus.  Saved me some money on material that I already own in floppies, and while I enjoyed it, it's not exactly earthshattering or deserving of premium treatment.


Thanks - I'll hold off and hope for paperback versions of them

----------


## Ramsay Snow

What happened to the Dini Batman omnibus? I haven't seen it on IST.

----------


## Nab432

> What happened to the Dini Batman omnibus? I haven't seen it on IST.


Will be out on IST 9/22. Im actually rethinking getting that. It skips over any non-Dini issues which sucks. Also, if youre reading Batman chronologically youll have to be skipping between the Dini omni, Batman by Morrison omni, Final Crisis omni and a couple of trades/hardcovers in between. Its a bit of a mess now that I think about it. Might be better to collect whats in the Dini omni separately so it can all be read in order more easily and because there are issues you would get that arent in the Omni.

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> Will be out on IST 9/22. I’m actually rethinking getting that. It skips over any non-Dini issues which sucks. Also, if you’re reading Batman chronologically you’ll have to be skipping between the Dini omni, Batman by Morrison omni, Final Crisis omni and a couple of trades/hardcovers in between. It’s a bit of a mess now that I think about it. Might be better to collect what’s in the Dini omni separately so it can all be read in order more easily and because there are issues you would get that aren’t in the Omni.


I have the TPBs which contain all the issues (Dini or not), so this ode to Dini Batman omnibus doesn't bother me. I'll enjoy having the majority of his work on Bats in one book.

----------


## Nab432

> I have the TPBs which contain all the issues (Dini or not), so this ode to Dini Batman omnibus doesn't bother me. I'll enjoy having the majority of his work on Bats in one book.


Cool then what I said wont apply in your case. But for people like me who dont have the trades and other books that should be read in order, the Dini omni isnt totally ideal for the reasons mentioned. I might still get it because of having the Dustin Nguyen art in oversize format. Looks great.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> Any opinions on Giffens 5-Years Later LoSH stuff? Tempted by he Omni...


I am of two minds, the Legion of Super Heroes is one of my three favorite franchises in DC, along with Green Lantern and Justice Society. This isn't my favorite Legion story, it goes so against what the Legion "is" in my opinion. It was dark dirty dingy kind of depressing. However it was such a dense, really packed in read. It required a previous knowledge of the Legion but it was a extremely enjoyable. I compare it to like a British drama of which while sometimes I would complain that a "season" only lasts like 8 episodes as opposed to the US 22 episodes. However I always realize that two episodes into the show I have gotten more relevant content than I usually get in 10 episodes of even a good US drama, all thriller no filler and there is a lot of thriller. However if you are a longtime Legion lover all that you loved about them previously there is little of that to be found in this more adult Legion tell. I look back fondly on my youth as bright sunny when I was idealistic, dreams were limitless, and now realize I have become more conservative and cynical. That is what Giffen and the Bierbaums did to the Legion but part of my didn't want to see the Legion that way (who wants tales of a grown up slacker Bart Simpson) but that doesn't change the fact that it is a very well crafted piece of comic book writing.

----------


## Rimmer

> I am of two minds, the Legion of Super Heroes is one of my three favorite franchises in DC, along with Green Lantern and Justice Society. This isn't my favorite Legion story, it goes so against what the Legion "is" in my opinion. It was dark dirty dingy kind of depressing. However it was such a dense, really packed in read. It required a previous knowledge of the Legion but it was a extremely enjoyable. I compare it to like a British drama of which while sometimes I would complain that a "season" only lasts like 8 episodes as opposed to the US 22 episodes. However I always realize that two episodes into the show I have gotten more relevant content than I usually get in 10 episodes of even a good US drama, all thriller no filler and there is a lot of thriller. However if you are a longtime Legion lover all that you loved about them previously there is little of that to be found in this more adult Legion tell. I look back fondly on my youth as bright sunny when I was idealistic, dreams were limitless, and now realize I have become more conservative and cynical. That is what Giffen and the Bierbaums did to the Legion but part of my didn't want to see the Legion that way (who wants tales of a grown up slacker Bart Simpson) but that doesn't change the fact that it is a very well crafted piece of comic book writing.


Well said!  My two DC faves are also GL and JSA (both from Johns (and Goyer)).  I plan on getting this, as I really want to get into LOSH and Dc's collections dept. doesn't want me to.
I mean the Great Darkness Saga, if that is supposed to be THE LOSH story arc, well, the DLX is OOP for years, and so is its followup OHC the Curse.

They continued from the Archives with the Superboy + Legion books, but the Archives that are past the 3rd SA omni (10, 11, 12) are ridiculously priced.
I'm hoping so long as DC doesn't just collapse under its own weight, that they keep the omnibuses going, start up a Bronze Age vol 1, onwards, that will eventually cover the Darkness Saga era.

I've never read 5YL, I have heard from others like you said, it's more adult and gritty (was this around the Dark Knight era where suddenly everything was gritty and dark?) - so it's 100% different from the super silly Silver Age stuff at the beginning, which was geared towards a 7 year old it felt like.  I think my sweet spot would be in the bronze age era, but like I said, not much is collected, so I'll just get what I can and read it, which means I'll be getting this 5YL omni and check it out.  I'm sure it'll be a huge brick of an omni, like DC loves to make.

----------


## Brian

> Thanks - I'll hold off and hope for paperback versions of them


DC seems to have stopped publishing paperback editions of these standard sized hardcover collections of classic material. For example, there are no signs of paperback versions of WW by John Byrne, Mike Barr's Batman and the Outsiders (the old series), or the Superboy and Legion of Super-Heroes collections. And those hardcover collections were all completed at least a year ago. It's two years in the case of Superboy & LOSH.

The only hardcovers I've seen being reissued as paperbacks are for current or recent series, or big name titles (eg Morrison's Arkham Asylum).

----------


## cmcok68

> Any preview or word on the reprint of "Absolute: Dark Knight"? The original build didn't feel quite up to the quality of current Absolute editions and the dust jacket was a bit of a pain. I'm hoping they've made some improvements.


Yea, I'd also like to know. Although I sold my original print many years ago, I never noticed any issue, but the Absolute build quality seems hit or miss.

Also is it just a new printing? Nothing new? I kinda wish they would have just done Returns on it's own, or even two hardcovers in the one slipcase.

----------


## Vilynne

> Correct.
> 
> 
> 
> And correct.
> 
> Now that they actually completed the series, I'm glad they went with two $40 hardcovers ($23 after discounts) as opposed to one $100 omnibus.  Saved me some money on material that I already own in floppies, and while I enjoyed it, it's not exactly earthshattering or deserving of premium treatment.


I had no idea they released these! The set is a must have for me.

----------


## RandomKzin

According to Amazon UK, Batman GA omnibus vol 8 has been pushed back to 29 September.

----------


## bob.schoonover

CGN is already out of stock on the Green Arrow omnibus? Wha?

----------


## RandomKzin

Is there any hope of a  Green Arrow Silver Age omnibus vol 2?

----------


## lodebone

For the Green Arrow Grell Omni on CGN - They've been selling it for weeks.  I ordered mine on 8/21.  I don't know why they got it so much earlier than IST, maybe the multiple DC distributors?

----------


## ER Prest

> DC seems to have stopped publishing paperback editions of these standard sized hardcover collections of classic material. For example, there are no signs of paperback versions of WW by John Byrne, Mike Barr's Batman and the Outsiders (the old series), or the Superboy and Legion of Super-Heroes collections. And those hardcover collections were all completed at least a year ago. It's two years in the case of Superboy & LOSH.
> 
> The only hardcovers I've seen being reissued as paperbacks are for current or recent series, or big name titles (eg Morrison's Arkham Asylum).


Yeah, I've noticed that. But I'm okay, I have plenty of other things to read in the meantime. So even if it takes a while for paperbacks, or who knows, to be repackaged as an omnibus, I'm good with it

----------


## Captain Craig

> CGN is already out of stock on the Green Arrow omnibus? Wha?


I got 5 Omnis this week. A big haul for me and I thought about delaying on GA by Grell and/or Spectre but ultimately got both. Justifying it to my self cause i'd not gotten anything in like 6 weeks.
I'm sure glad I decided to cause I thought it might be one to stay around in stock longer. Just goes to show you really can't predict the hot items.




> Is there any hope of a  Green Arrow Silver Age omnibus vol 2?


Hope? Sure, I've been hoping for over a year now. My guess is not until they finish one or two of the GA lines already going. So maybe, maybe, fingers crossed they finish Batman GA someone in Collections Dpt makes the push to complete the GA Green Arrow. Should only be two more volumes.

----------


## Claude

You all seem a knowledgeable bunch - do we know if the third Batman By Morrison volume includes the art changes/extra pages that were part of Absolute Batman Incorporated a few years ago?

----------


## Johnatellodi

> You all seem a knowledgeable bunch - do we know if the third Batman By Morrison volume includes the art changes/extra pages that were part of Absolute Batman Incorporated a few years ago?


Someone else will have to answer definitively, but I would be surprised if it did not include the redrawn Burnham pages.

----------


## Vilynne

> You all seem a knowledgeable bunch - do we know if the third Batman By Morrison volume includes the art changes/extra pages that were part of Absolute Batman Incorporated a few years ago?


Im always astounded when someone here recalls a collected edition from like 15years ago and the paper quality and how they would love it back in print.

----------


## JAG2045

> You all seem a knowledgeable bunch - do we know if the third Batman By Morrison volume includes the art changes/extra pages that were part of Absolute Batman Incorporated a few years ago?


According to someone on the MMW they included the new art on this page

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv...66460#p1266460

----------


## Brian

Mitch Gerads has posted some pictures of the Mister Miracle Deluxe Edition (due out 6th October).

Here's one showing off the cover and spine design. There are more on Twitter - https://twitter.com/MitchGerads/stat...27261676122112

----------


## Claude

> According to someone on the MMW they included the new art on this page
> 
> https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv...66460#p1266460



Terrific, thanks - sold!

----------


## shaboo

Here's a review of the Spectre Omnibus:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7S148AB9D0o

Very nice, but also very expensive ($125 for less than 800 pages).

----------


## RandomKzin

I've checked the US amazon, and that's still saying the 15th for the release of Batman Golden Age volume 8. So it must be just the European release then.

----------


## shaboo

> I've checked the US amazon, and that's still saying the 15th for the release of Batman Golden Age volume 8. So it must be just the European release then.


German Amazon also says September 15th ...

----------


## RandomKzin

> German Amazon also says September 15th ...


It might be a stock issue with Amazon UK then.

----------


## ER Prest

so Dark Knight Returns The Golden Child Deluxe comes out in a few weeks - have we gotten a proper DKRIII deluxe yet?

----------


## Nick Miller

> Mitch Gerads has posted some pictures of the Mister Miracle Deluxe Edition (due out 6th October).
> 
> Here's one showing off the cover and spine design. There are more on Twitter - https://twitter.com/MitchGerads/stat...27261676122112


Is this Oversized?

----------


## Dick Grayson

> Is this Oversized?


Yes, if DC brands something as a “Deluxe Edition” it means it is oversized.

----------


## Brian

If anyone's interested, here's the final cover for the first Fable Compendium, due to be released next month.

----------


## Lake Nowhere

Just received my Man of Steel hardcover and while I'm happy to have an upgrade from the paperbacks, it blows my mind that this isn't an omnibus.  I can't imagine a more in-demand DC omnibus than Byrne's Superman run.  

DC's collections department has no idea what they're doing.  Byrne's run, the Triangle Years, Loeb/Kelly's stuff-- it should all be in omnibus form.  It's a miracle the Exile Omnibus exists.  Did it sell that poorly?

----------


## Lake Nowhere

Boy I wish I enjoyed Tom king's writing, because the artwork in his books is always top-notch.

----------


## Captain Craig

Does anyone else note that the Spectre Omni feels considerably lighter than omnis of comparable thickness. 
Is it the paper? I notice it is not glossy and shiny but more like an upgraded type of newspaper print.

----------


## SJNeal

> Just received my Man of Steel hardcover and while I'm happy to have an upgrade from the paperbacks, it blows my mind that this isn't an omnibus.  I can't imagine a more in-demand DC omnibus than Byrne's Superman run.  
> 
> DC's collections department has no idea what they're doing.  Byrne's run, the Triangle Years, Loeb/Kelly's stuff-- it should all be in omnibus form.  It's a miracle the Exile Omnibus exists.  Did it sell that poorly?


I feel like the _Exile_ omni was DC testing the waters for the demand for Superman material of that era.  However, you'd think they'd test those waters with a Byrne omni and go forward from there.  Then again it's DC, so very little the collections dept. does makes any sense.  

I'd love them to close the gap between _Exile_ and _Death and Return_, but that's easily 3 more (large!) books worth of material.

----------


## SJNeal

> Does anyone else note that the Spectre Omni feels considerably lighter than omnis of comparable thickness. 
> Is it the paper? I notice it is not glossy and shiny but more like an upgraded type of newspaper print.


I'd guess it's the paper as well.  If you compare two modern floppies from before and after they changed the paper, the newest issue is also going to be thicker, but feel lighter.  Personally I like the new matte paper much more than the flimsier glossy paper.

----------


## Johnatellodi

> Boy I wish I enjoyed Tom king's writing, because the artwork in his books is always top-notch.


That's my feeling with Scott Snyder. Tom King is hit or miss for me. The writing in Mister Miracle fell apart for me, so I agree there.

----------


## Brian

> Just received my Man of Steel hardcover and while I'm happy to have an upgrade from the paperbacks, it blows my mind that this isn't an omnibus.  I can't imagine a more in-demand DC omnibus than Byrne's Superman run.  
> 
> DC's collections department has no idea what they're doing.  Byrne's run, the Triangle Years, Loeb/Kelly's stuff-- it should all be in omnibus form.  It's a miracle the Exile Omnibus exists.  Did it sell that poorly?





> I feel like the _Exile_ omni was DC testing the waters for the demand for Superman material of that era.  However, you'd think they'd test those waters with a Byrne omni and go forward from there.  Then again it's DC, so very little the collections dept. does makes any sense.  
> 
> I'd love them to close the gap between _Exile_ and _Death and Return_, but that's easily 3 more (large!) books worth of material.


Don't forget that DC solicited a Superman by Byrne Omni last year but they cancelled it right around the time final orders were due. Either they figured there wasn't sufficient interest for that format, or there was so much interest they could increase profits by releasing the material in another format first.

----------


## AJpyro

> If anyone's interested, here's the final cover for the first Fable Compendium, due to be released next month.


Oooh. Got a link for this? Love me some Fables.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

I think it’s very possible DC would publish an oversized Byrne Omnibus  later. I can’t believe I didn’t see an Absolute 4th World coming.

----------


## Nick Miller

Are the stories in the various 80th anniversary hardcover s different from the 75 year books? Is there any overlap?

----------


## rorschacharg

Regarding the Man of Steel omni, I read somewhere that the real reason might be that the material is not digitally restored yet and it will look bad in an over sized format.

----------


## shaboo

> Are the stories in the various 80th anniversary hardcover s different from the 75 year books? Is there any overlap?


In general, DC did a good job here. There are overlaps, but they are small, usually only four or five stories. The two Joker releases have an overlap of seven stories (140 pages), but considering that these books have 400+ pages, even this is still acceptable. Here's a list of all overlaps:

 Superman - A Celebration Of 75 Years
 Action Comics: 80 Years Of Superman (The Deluxe Edition)
 ------------------------------------------------------------------
 Action Comics #1: "Superman, Champion Of The Oppressed" (June 1938)
 Action Comics #2: "Superman - Revolution In San Monte (Part II Of II)" (July 1938)
 Action Comics #242: "Superman - The Super-Duel In Space" (July 1958)
 Action Comics (Vol. 2) #0: "The Boy Who Stole Superman's Cape" (November 2012)


 Batman - A Celebration Of 75 Years
 Detective Comics: 80 Years Of Batman (The Deluxe Edition)
 -------------------------------------------------------------------
 Detective Comics #27: "The Bat-Man - The Case Of The Chemical Syndicate" (May 1939)
 Detective Comics #327: "Batman - The Mystery Of The Menacing Mask!" (May 1964)
 Detective Comics #359: "Batman - The Million Dollar Debut Of Batgirl!" (January 1967)
 Detective Comics #474 (December 1977)
 Detective Comics (Vol. 2) #27: "The Case Of The Chemical Syndicate" (March 2014)


 The Joker - A Celebration Of 75 Years
 The Joker: 80 Years Of The Clown Prince Of Crime (The Deluxe Edition)
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Batman #1: "The Joker" (June 1940)
 Detective Comics #168: "Batman - The Man Behind The Red Hood!" (February 1951)
 Batman #251 (September 1973)
 Detective Comics #475 (February 1978)
 Detective Comics #476 (April 1978)
 Detective Comics #826 (February 2007)
 Detective Comics (Vol. 2) #1 (November 2011)


 The Flash - A Celebration Of 75 Years
 The Flash: 80 Years Of The Fastest Man Alive (The Deluxe Edition)
 --------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Flash Comics #1: "The Flash - Origin Of The Flash" (January 1940)
 Showcase #4: "Mystery Of The Human Thunderbolt!" (October 1956)
 The Flash #110: "Meet Kid Flash!" (January 1960)
 The Flash #123 (September 1961)
 The Flash #275 (July 1979)


 Green Lantern - A Celebration Of 75 Years
 Green Lantern: 80 Years Of The Emerald Knight (The Deluxe Edition)
 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 All-American Comics #16: "The Origin Of Green Lantern" (July 1940)
 Green Lantern (Vol. 2) #59 (March 1968)
 Green Lantern (Vol. 2) #87: "Beware My Power!" (December 1971)
 Green Lantern (Vol. 3) #50 (March 1994)
 Green Lantern Secret Files And Origins 2005: "Flight" (June 2005)

----------


## Lake Nowhere

> In general, DC did a good job here. There are overlaps, but they are small, usually only four or five stories. The two Joker releases have an overlap of seven stories (140 pages), but considering that these books have 400+ pages, even this is still acceptable. Here's a list of all overlaps:
> 
>  Superman - A Celebration Of 75 Years
>  Action Comics: 80 Years Of Superman (The Deluxe Edition)
>  ------------------------------------------------------------------
>  Action Comics #1: "Superman, Champion Of The Oppressed" (June 1938)
>  Action Comics #2: "Superman - Revolution In San Monte (Part II Of II)" (July 1938)
>  Action Comics #242: "Superman - The Super-Duel In Space" (July 1958)
>  Action Comics (Vol. 2) #0: "The Boy Who Stole Superman's Cape" (November 2012)
> ...


Thanks for breaking this down! I thought the recent 80th anniversary deluxe for Green Lantern was kind of insultingly slim compared to the other character's volumes.

----------


## Vilynne

> Boy I wish I enjoyed Tom king's writing, because the artwork in his books is always top-notch.


Underrated comment right here.

----------


## shaboo

> Thanks for breaking this down! I thought the recent 80th anniversary deluxe for Green Lantern was kind of insultingly slim compared to the other character's volumes.


Hm, Green Lantern page count was 400+, just like the the other character's volumes. Why do you find this insultingly slim?

The absolutely worst 80th Anniversary release was Bat & Cat - just standard size (no Deluxe), 1/2 the size of the other books (260 pages), but $10 more expensive. A total rip-off.

----------


## Lake Nowhere

> Hm, Green Lantern page count was 400+, just like the the other character's volumes. Why do you find this insultingly slim?
> 
> The absolutely worst 80th Anniversary release was Bat & Cat - just standard size (no Deluxe), 1/2 the size of the other books (260 pages), but $10 more expensive. A total rip-off.


You know, now that I look again I guess it's at least as long as the Flash deluxe.  Somehow the Joker, Batman, and Superman collections look much thicker next to them on the shelf.  I was thrilled to see GL 100 in there, but surprised there wasn't much more content from John's run.

----------


## BBally

DC is set to release a trade of detective themed stories from its library, set to be released around 2021.






> Batman may be the World's Greatest Detective, but he's hardly the only sleuth in the DC Universe. This new title collects key adventures starring Lois Lane, the Question, the Sandman, Detective Chimp, Slam Bradley, and everyone's favorite Caped Crusader, Batman.
> 
> Batman may be the World's Greatest Detective, but he's hardly the only sleuth in the DC Universe. This new title collects key adventures starring Lois Lane, the Question, Slam Bradley, Detective Chimp, and everyone's favorite Caped Crusader, Batman.
> 
> These tales span DC's history, from 1937 to today, and even include a special appearance by the granddaddy of all detectives, Sherlock Holmes.
> 
> Collects Adventure Comics #51, Batman #441, Detective Comics #2, #329, and #572, Lois Lane #1-2, Secret Origins #40, and The Question #8.


https://www.amazon.com/Greatest-Dete...language=en_US

I hope there will be more volumes of this line to give spotlight on more detective stories within the DC Universe, including stories featuring Clark Kent's investigative journalism cases.

----------


## Nick Miller

Thanks shaboo, u went above and beyond!

Now I’m very near on the edge if I want to get these!

----------


## Captain Craig

Was Batman Golden Age volume 8 Omni received by IST? I don't recall seeing it there. It is not available now and I doubt it sold out from their stock. 
I notice it is now available on Amazon.

----------


## RandomKzin

Here in the UK, it’s release has been delayed until the 29th on Amazon UK (Stock issues apparently)

----------


## Graphic Autist

> Was Batman Golden Age volume 8 Omni received by IST? I don't recall seeing it there. It is not available now and I doubt it sold out from their stock. 
> I notice it is now available on Amazon.


Won't be on sale for another half hour or so. Tuesdays at 3PM EST are when the new books show..

----------


## Captain Craig

^^^
Just saw that. Order placed. Theoretically only one more Golden Age Batman volume to go is what folks are saying!!

----------


## ER Prest

So the upcoming Dini Batman omnibus - it looks like it's a choppy collection of the Streets of Gotham series. Are the issues it skips/the ones Dini didn't write not important? Or will it be a jumbled read? Same question for the Tec issues it skips. Anybody have experience with wither series?

----------


## Dick Grayson

> So the upcoming Dini Batman omnibus - it looks like it's a choppy collection of the Streets of Gotham series. Are the issues it skips/the ones Dini didn't write not important? Or will it be a jumbled read? Same question for the Tec issues it skips. Anybody have experience with wither series?


The non-Dini issues of Streets are separate stories and do not in any way connect to Dini’s issues, so leaving them out won’t hurt the reading experience at all. Those issues were basically fill-ins because, for whatever reason, Dini didn’t seem able to hit deadlines at the time (or maybe DC was double-shipping Detective randomly? I don’t remember). Same situation with the Detective issues - they were just standalone fill-in stories, with the exception of #851 which was a Last Rites tie-in, then #852 was part of what was ultimately a setup story for Streets. Though only including certain parts of the Resurrection of Ra’s Al Ghul crossover may not be the most coherent read, it was a terrible story so not having to read the whole thing is probably a mercy.

----------


## ER Prest

> The non-Dini issues of Streets are separate stories and do not in any way connect to Dini’s issues, so leaving them out won’t hurt the reading experience at all. Those issues were basically fill-ins because, for whatever reason, Dini didn’t seem able to hit deadlines at the time (or maybe DC was double-shipping Detective randomly? I don’t remember). Same situation with the Detective issues - they were just standalone fill-in stories, with the exception of #851 which was a Last Rites tie-in, then #852 was part of what was ultimately a setup story for Streets. Though only including certain parts of the Resurrection of Ra’s Al Ghul crossover may not be the most coherent read, it was a terrible story so not having to read the whole thing is probably a mercy.


Thanks, good to know. I wonder if they'll have a fill in page or two for the Ra's storyline like in the Morrison omnibus.

Unrelated: did anyone see Joker Killer Smile on IST (or elsewhere) yesterday? I didn't see it at all.

Unrelated pt2: I asked last week but it probably got lost in the thread. We had Dark Knight Golden Child get a deluxe released this week, but have we ever gotten DK3 in a proper deluxe?

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATGIRL RETURNS OMNIBUS* 
written by GAIL SIMONE and others
art by ARDIAN SYAF, ED BENES, DANIEL SAMPERE, FERNANDO PASARIN, and others
cover by ADAM HUGHES
RESOLICIT | ON SALE 3/2/21
$99.99 US | 960 PAGES | 7.0625" x 10.875" | FC
ISBN: 978-1-77950-719-8
At last, DC collects the entire run of Batgirl adventures from the New 52 written by best-selling author Gail Simone! In these stories, Barbara Gordon has regained the ability to walkbut as a crime-fighter she must prove herself to Batman and the other heroes of Gotham City all over again! Along the way, shell have to face the threat of the ruthless vigilante known as Knightfall, stop her own brother, James Gordon Jr., from wreaking havoc on the city as the Joker-inspired Killer Clown, and much more. Collects Batgirl #0-34, Batgirl Annual #1 and 2, Batgirl: Futures End #1, and more!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*DC COMICS: THE ART OF LEE BERMEJO OHC*
written by BRIAN AZZARELLO and others
art and new cover by LEE BERMEJO
ON SALE 1/26/21
$49.99 US | 336 PAGES | 7.0625" x 10.875" | FC
ISBN: 978-1-77950-760-0
DC Comics: The Art of Lee Bermejo collects the boldest and most iconic work of celebrated comics artist Lee Bermejo! Known for his incredible and distinctive work on the Joker and Lex Luthor: Man of Steel collaborations with writer Brian Azzarello, Before Watchmen: Rorschach, a long list of powerfully compelling covers, and more, Lee Bermejos work speaks for itself! This volume is a beautiful and brilliant showcase of Bermejos art and features commentary on some of his favorite titles, essays from fellow comics professional and friends, behind-the-scenes artwork, and an extensive gallery of some of his finest covers.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*EARTH ONE BOX SET*
written by GEOFF JOHNS, GRANT MORRISON, and J. MICHAEL STRACZYNSKI
art by GARY FRANK, YANICK PAQUETTE, and SHANE DAVIS
ON SALE 3/3/21
$49.99 US | FC | DC
ISBN: 978-1-77950-703-7
DCs greatest heroes are redefined from the ground up in this box set collecting three Earth One stories, presenting bold new origin stories for Batman, Superman, and Wonder Woman!
Batman: Earth One, from the Doomsday Clock team of Geoff Johns and Gary Frank, presents an all-new take on Batmans origin, with a fallible, vulnerable, and angry Bruce Wayne embarking on his crime-fighting mission. Wonder Woman: Earth One, from comic book superstars Grant Morrison and Yanick Paquette, re-creates Diana of Themysciras mythology in a thoroughly modern but still timeless epic. Superman: Earth One, written by Babylon 5 creator J. Michael Straczynski and illustrated by acclaimed artist Shane Davis, started the Earth One line, with an unexpected and provocative perspective on Clark Kents transformation into Superman and his first year as the Man of Steel.
This box set collects Batman: Earth One Vol. 1, Wonder Woman: Earth One Vol. 1, and Superman: Earth One Vol. 1.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*MANHUNTER BY ARCHIE GOODWIN AND WALTER SIMONSON DELUXE EDITION OHC*
written by ARCHIE GOODWIN
art and cover by WALTER SIMONSON
ON SALE 1/26/21
$17.99 US | 112 PAGES | 7.0625" x 10.875" | FC
ISBN: 978-1-77950-751-8
The cult-favorite Manhunter epic from the 1970s is collected in a Deluxe Edition hardcover! In 1973, revered comics writer Archie Goodwin teamed with rising star artist Walter Simonson for a short feature in Detective Comics called Manhunter, colored by future superstar artist Klaus Janson! Conceived as a colorful contrast to the dark lead stories starring Batman, Manhunter was adventurer Paul Kirk, who criss-crossed the globe in an espionage caper, with the mysterious Council that trained him in pursuit. The story culminated in a team-up with Batman, with a fateful ending for Manhunter. Collects stories from Detective Comics #437-443, plus the silent epilogue story first published in 1999s Manhunter: The Special Edition.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*THE NEW TEEN TITANS OMNIBUS VOL. 5* 
written by MARV WOLFMAN, PAUL LEVITZ, GEORGE PÉREZ, ROY THOMAS, and others
art by EDUARDO BARRETO, ERIK LARSEN, PAT BRODERICK, CURT SWAN, KELLEY
JONES, and others
cover by EDUARDO BARRETO
ON SALE 1/26/21
$99.99 US | 744 PAGES | 7.0625" x 10.875" | FC
ISBN: 978-1-77950-473-9
The New Teen Titans era reaches the finish line in the fifth massive collection of the historic 1980s series! The latest omnibus collection of Marv Wolfmans celebrated run includes the climactic stories before The New Teen Titans relaunched as The New Titans. See the final battle between the Titans and the Hybrid, Starfire framed for murder by Wildebeest, Mother Mayhem giving birth to Brother Bloods Blood Child, and Hammer and Sickle targeting Red Star for death! Collects The New Teen Titans #32-49, The New Teen Titans Annual #3 and #4, Tales of the Teen Titans #91, Secret Origins #13, Secret Origins Annual #3, and Infinity, Inc. #45.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*THE SANDMAN: THE DELUXE EDITION BOOK TWO OHC*
written by NEIL GAIMAN
art by KELLEY JONES, CHARLES VESS, COLLEEN DORAN, MIKE DRINGENBERG, MATT WAGNER, STAN WOCH, SHAWN McMANUS, JOHN BOLTON, JEFFREY JONES, and MICHAEL ZULLI
cover by MICHAEL WM. KALUTA
ON SALE 3/2/21
$49.99 US | 456 PAGES | 7.0625" x 10.875" | FC
DC BLACK LABEL | AGES 17+
ISBN: 978-1-77950-811-9
This second book newly collecting Neil Gaimans genre-defining series as a Deluxe Edition features bonus content and a new cover! Collects the first two paperback volumes of the acclaimed and enduring Sandman saga, Fear of Falling from Vertigo Preview #1, The Sandman #17-31, The Sandman Special #1, and the Vertigo: Winters Edge stories Flowers of Romance, A Winters Tale, and How They Met Themselves.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*SUPERMAN & BATMAN: GENERATIONS OMNIBUS* 
written by JOHN BYRNE
art and cover by JOHN BYRNE
ON SALE 2/16/21
$75.00 US | 720 PAGES | 7.0625" x 10.875" | FC
ISBN: 978-1-77950-940-6
Imagine a world where Superman and Batman aged naturally from their respective debuts in 1938 and 1939! From their first meeting to their confrontations with the Joker, Lex Luthor, and Mr. Mxyzptlk, their personal relationship continually evolves from best friends to bitter partners and finally respected peers. How would their legacies be passed on to future generations of heroes? This collection, from prolific and acclaimed comics writer/artist John Byrne, spans a century of alternate DC history and features guest stars from across the Multiverse. Collects Superman & Batman: Generations: An Imaginary Tale #1-4, Superman & Batman: Generations II #1-4, and Superman & Batman: Generations III #1-12.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*SUPERMAN BY GRANT MORRISON OMNIBUS* 
written by GRANT MORRISON and SHOLLY FISCH
art by RAGS MORALES, ANDY KUBERT, GENE HA, BRENT ANDERSON, BRAD WALKER, CAFU, BEN OLIVER, TRAVEL FOREMAN, CULLY HAMNER, and others
cover by RAGS MORALES
ON SALE 2/23/21
$75.00 US | 672 PAGES | 7.0625" x 10.875" | FC
ISBN: 978-1-77950-813-3
In 2011, Grant Morrison joined the New 52 with a new history of Superman! Collecting the entirety of Morrisons epic saga, this omnibus takes Superman back to his roots. In these startling tales, the people of Metropolis turn on their new champion, and the Superman of today and the Legion of Super-Heroes must save the Superman of five years ago! Plus, President Superman, Nimrod the Hunter, the Forgotten Superman, and more! Collects Action Comics #0-18 and Action Comics Annual #1

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*SUPERMAN: THE LAST SON DELUXE EDITION OHC*
written by GEOFF JOHNS and RICHARD DONNER
art by ADAM KUBERT, GARY FRANK, and others
cover by ADAM KUBERT
ON SALE 3/9/21
$49.99 US | 288 PAGES | 7.0625" x 10.875" | FC
ISBN: 978-1-77950-911-6
Geoff Johnss two most acclaimed stories of his now-classic Action Comics run, previously collected separately as Superman: Lost Son and Superman: Brainiac, are now in a brand-new hardcover! In a story co-written by Superman film director Richard Donner, a rocket lands in Metropolis containing a boy Superman thinks is from Krypton. Will Superman be able to protect him against Lex Luthor and his new Superman Revenge Squad, as well as the Phantom Zone criminals General Zod, Ursa, and Non? This all sets the stage for Supermans showdown with one of his greatest foes: Brainiac! Collects Action Comics #844-846, #851, #866-870, and Action Comics Annual #11.

----------


## bob.schoonover

Decided to order Batman by Dini and LoSH: 5YL right off the bat this morning - after the Grell Green Arrow Omnibus disappeared at the discount places (IST, CGN) after a couple weeks, I'm not risking missing out on those two.

----------


## FlashingSabre

> Decided to order Batman by Dini and LoSH: 5YL right off the bat this morning - after the Grell Green Arrow Omnibus disappeared at the discount places (IST, CGN) after a couple weeks, I'm not risking missing out on those two.


Same. I hesitated on GA because I wasn't sure I wanted to pay so much for the format, and then it was gone before I even realized it was available. Can't risk it with Legion. It's my favorite series.

----------


## My Two Cents

I ordered the Dini Batman omnibus and Legion 5 year later omnibus 
Kind sucks neither was discounted 50% at IST

----------


## Phd. Strange

> I ordered the Dini Batman omnibus and Legion 5 year later omnibus 
> Kind sucks neither was discounted 50% at IST


Yeah I really miss that perk I think I might have to start preordering from DCBS from now on. Less headache, same result, and they have the books for 50% off. Just the learning curve is stopping me from making the switch... and not sure how the shipping situation is with them.

----------


## cmcok68

> Originally Posted by Johnatellodi
> 
> 
> Any preview or word on the reprint of "Absolute: Dark Knight"? The original build didn't feel quite up to the quality of current Absolute editions and the dust jacket was a bit of a pain. I'm hoping they've made some improvements.
> 
> 
> Yea, I'd also like to know. Although I sold my original print many years ago, I never noticed any issue, but the Absolute build quality seems hit or miss.
> 
> Also is it just a new printing? Nothing new? I kinda wish they would have just done Returns on it's own, or even two hardcovers in the one slipcase.


Looks like Absolute Dark Knight is an exact reprint, including all the covers presented on a single page at the back. Shame.

----------


## rorschacharg

BATMAN BY PAUL DINI OMNIBUS HC out of stock already...these omnibuses are getting popular...i was able to grab one before it run out.

----------


## JAG2045

> BATMAN BY PAUL DINI OMNIBUS HC out of stock already...these omnibuses are getting popular...i was able to grab one before it run out.


Its still in stock on Amazon.com if that helps  :Smile:

----------


## slop101

Damn, the Dini omni sold out in one day!

I snoozed, I losed - just one day!

----------


## JAG2045

> BATMAN BY PAUL DINI OMNIBUS HC out of stock already...these omnibuses are getting popular...i was able to grab one before it run out.





> Damn, the Dini omni sold out in one day!
> 
> I snoozed, I losed - just one day!


Its still in stock on Amazon.com if that helps  :Smile:

----------


## SJNeal

> BATMAN BY PAUL DINI OMNIBUS HC out of stock already...these omnibuses are getting popular...i was able to grab one before it run out.





> Damn, the Dini omni sold out in one day!
> 
> I snoozed, I losed - just one day!


DC must really be cutting back on print runs these days.  Even on guaranteed best-sellers like Batman!  :EEK!:

----------


## ER Prest

> DC must really be cutting back on print runs these days.  Even on guaranteed best-sellers like Batman!


I feel like it's more shipments because of Covid rather than fewer printings.

----------


## JPAR

> DC must really be cutting back on print runs these days.  Even on guaranteed best-sellers like Batman!


I think it's because of the new distributers.

----------


## Foxy

It also went OOS on Amazon DE. I had forgotten that it was coming out on the 22nd and when I checked on the 24th in the morning, it was gone. They now give a possible delivery somewhere in the middle of October.

But given that this is a Batman omnibus I'm pretty sure it will be back in stock.

----------


## Rimmer

It doesn't take a genius to realize that Batman is their #1 character, and anything Bats sells.  Maybe they should print 2x more Batman omnis then let's say LOSH or something else?  Just a thought <smirk>

----------


## JBatmanFan05

> *SUPERMAN BY GRANT MORRISON OMNIBUS* 
> written by GRANT MORRISON and SHOLLY FISCH
> Collects Action Comics #0-18 and Action Comics Annual #1


Since no All-Star Superman, I am not getting this.  Simple as that.  There is room and they should just throw it in.

----------


## Tony

> Since no All-Star Superman, I am not getting this.  Simple as that.  There is room and they should just throw it in.


It does not help that after a strong start Morrison got a bit lost in the ongoing Superman title. I don't blame him as he was writing on the fly when they begged him to stay longer. Not a run that needs an Omnibus in my opinion.

----------


## JBatmanFan05

> It does not help that after a strong start Morrison got a bit lost in the ongoing Superman title. I don't blame him as he was writing on the fly when they begged him to stay longer. Not a run that needs an Omnibus in my opinion.


I agree it doesn't need an Omni (though I can't blame DC for making it one), and I'm a huge Morrison fanboy.  Just a weaker work of his, and you're right, it feels like he was writing too much on the fly.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

I’m getting it, the Rags Morales art blew me away this most recent re-read. (The dialogue felt clunky?)
I also think that all the Sholly Fisch backups are gems.

----------


## JAG2045

I finally got my copy of the Flash: Savage Velocity today! After ordering it over a year ago and with the book being pushed back on the schedule several times I thought it might not ever come out but I am glad that we finally have the entire Mike Baron run collected and the start of the WML run as well

Now lets just hope DC collect the issues between Savage Velocity & Flash by Mark Waid vol 1 (issues 19-61 & Annuals 2-3)

----------


## Nab432

> I finally got my copy of the Flash: Savage Velocity today! After ordering it over a year ago and with the book being pushed back on the schedule several times I thought it might not ever come out but I am glad that we finally have the entire Mike Baron run collected and the start of the WML run as well
> 
> Now lets just hope DC collect the issues between Savage Velocity & Flash by Mark Waid vol 1 (issues 19-61 & Annuals 2-3)


Totally agree with this. Im holding off on reading the whole thing until the issues you mentioned are collected. Then I will do a flash marathon and read all of Baron, WML, and Waid.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Since no All-Star Superman, I am not getting this.  Simple as that.  There is room and they should just throw it in.


I hear what you're saying. I like a "complete" Omnibus also BUT in this case, I think All Star Superman is better as a separate entity. I have it as an Absolute and it really suits that format. I haven't heard great things about the Morrison Superman run but I pre-ordered the Omnibus, being a Superman fan.

You never know, DC may at some point release an expanded Superman Morrison Omnibus and include All Star Superman.

----------


## Adset

> Totally agree with this. I’m holding off on reading the whole thing until the issues you mentioned are collected. Then I will do a flash marathon and read all of Baron, WML, and Waid.


I did this about two years ago, but I also included the Johns run and then Waid’s return (so all of volume two). It was a lot of fun seeing Wally grow like he did.

----------


## ER Prest

> I hear what you're saying. I like a "complete" Omnibus also BUT in this case, I think All Star Superman is better as a separate entity. I have it as an Absolute and it really suits that format. I haven't heard great things about the Morrison Superman run but I pre-ordered the Omnibus, being a Superman fan.
> 
> You never know, DC may at some point release an expanded Superman Morrison Omnibus and include All Star Superman.


I agree here, All Star has very little to do with the AC run. 

I have the trades, but I'll probably pick it up. I haven't read it since it came out - so it'll be interesting to revist it. I was lukewarm upon its release, so we'll see how I've changed

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> I hear what you're saying. I like a "complete" Omnibus also BUT in this case, I think All Star Superman is better as a separate entity. I have it as an Absolute and it really suits that format. I haven't heard great things about the Morrison Superman run but I pre-ordered the Omnibus, being a Superman fan.
> 
> You never know, DC may at some point release an expanded Superman Morrison Omnibus and include All Star Superman.



Just for a different take, contrary to how a couple others felt about that run, I actually thought it started off weak but ended up great from the middle to end of his run. I felt Morrison did a solid job playing with the 5th dimension aspect of the Superman mythos, and tied the storyline out nicely.

----------


## Brian

The final covers for most of next month's big books are up on UCS and/or Comixology. Funnily enough, there are no Omnibuses out in October. Anything that was originally due in October (eg JLA, Lucifer Vol 2, Books of Magic) have all been moved to November or December.

Anyways, here's what's out on 6th October 

BATMAN GOTHAM BY GASLIGHT THE DELUXE EDITION HC
Collects Batman: Gotham by Gaslight, Batman: Master of the Future, Convergence: Shazam! #1-2 and Countdown Presents: The Search for Ray Palmer: Gotham by Gaslight #1. 208 pages. $34.99 cover price.


MISTER MIRACLE THE DELUXE EDITION HC
Collects Mister Miracle #1-12, plus with sketches, scripts, and the full pencil art to issue #1! 376 pages. $49.99 cover price.


And out on 13th October
DOOMSDAY CLOCK THE COMPLETE COLLECTION TP
Collects Doomsday Clock #1-12. 456 pages. $39.99 cover price

----------


## Brian

And here are the big books out on the 20th October. 

FABLES COMPENDIUM ONE TP
Collecting Fables #1-41, Fables: The Last Castle, Fables: 1,001 Nights of Snowfall, and a short story from Fables: Legends in Exile. 1184 pages. $59.99 cover price.


JSA BY GEOFF JOHNS BOOK FOUR TP
Collects JSA #32-45. 352 pages. $39.99 cover price.


YOUNG JUSTICE BOOK FIVE TP
Collects Young Justice #33-43, Young Justice: Our Worlds at War #1, and pages from Impulse #77, and Superboy #91. 344 pages. $34.99 cover price.



The final covers for releases on the 27th October aren't out yet, but I'll post them when I see them.

----------


## Johnny_Dark

Wait... wasn't BATMAN GOTHAM BY GASLIGHT THE DELUXE EDITION HC cancelled by DC? Or was that just a bad dream I had?

----------


## Brian

> Wait... wasn't BATMAN GOTHAM BY GASLIGHT THE DELUXE EDITION HC cancelled by DC? Or was that just a bad dream I had?


There was an Absolute version solicited, but it was cancelled in January with a note that it would be resolicited in a different format. Then the deluxe was solicited to the direct market in June, and so far is on track for release the week after next.

----------


## Johnny_Dark

> There was an Absolute version solicited, but it was cancelled in January with a note that it would be resolicited in a different format. Then the deluxe was solicited to the direct market in June, and so far is on track for release the week after next.


Oh thanks, that might have been it then.

----------


## JAG2045

Overview video of the LOSH 5YL omnibus

----------


## Captain Craig

> YOUNG JUSTICE BOOK FIVE TP
> Collects Young Justice #33-43, Young Justice: Our Worlds at War #1, and pages from Impulse #77, and Superboy #91. 344 pages. $34.99 cover price.


I'm waiting for this to be packaged into an Omnibus. This original Young Justice is one I have fond memories.

----------


## Brian

> I'm waiting for this to be packaged into an Omnibus. This original Young Justice is one I have fond memories.


You know that an Omnibus will only be announced when you buy Books One to Five of the trades and are about to order Book 6.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Adset

YJ would make a nice 2 omnibus set if they included World Without Grownups, the Secret/Girlfrenzy one shot, the whole Sins of Youth event, Graduation Day, etc. along with the 55 regular series issues.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> YJ would make a nice 2 omnibus set if they included World Without Grownups, the Secret/Girlfrenzy one shot, the whole Sins of Youth event, Graduation Day, etc. along with the 55 regular series issues.


Agreed.  They could even pad it (release a YJ V0, too) with some pre-YJ appearances of the main characters. The '96 World's Finest mini where Tim and Connor meet, Arrowette's first appearance in Impulse, etc., etc.

----------


## JAG2045

Got my copy of Golden Age Batman Omnibus 8 today

Some pics of the cover/spine & back

----------


## JAG2045

And some of the internal pages

----------


## tv horror

> Got my copy of Golden Age Batman Omnibus 8 today
> 
> Some pics of the cover/spine & back


Thank you for posting the photos as I was getting concerned that DC may not end the run.

----------


## shaboo

> Thank you for posting the photos as I was getting concerned that DC may not end the run.


Batman GA Omnibus Vol. 9 is already announced for June 2021 ...

----------


## tv horror

> Batman GA Omnibus Vol. 9 is already announced for June 2021 ...


Thanks Shaboo that makes my day, I wonder how many more volumes to the Silver age yes I'm GREEDY!

----------


## JAG2045

> Thanks Shaboo that makes my day, I wonder how many more volumes to the Silver age yes I'm GREEDY!


Volume 9 is the final Golden Age Batman volume  :Wink:  and it collects Batman #76-84, plus stories from Detective Comics #192-208 and World's Finest Comics #63-70

(WF 71 is in the Silver Age Batman/Superman World's Finest omnibus vol 1 so they are using that as a break point between Gold & Silver Age for Batman and presumably Superman as well)

----------


## tv horror

Yippee Jag2046 that's great news, can you imagine how much these collected issues would have cost as originals WOW!

----------


## Nick Miller

Maybe someone can help me in the Blackest Night and infinite crisis omnis, are the main event presented in the beginning; or is it in publishing order, scattered throughout the omni?

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Maybe someone can help me in the Blackest Night and infinite crisis omnis, are the main event presented in the beginning; or is it in publishing order, scattered throughout the omni?


Infinite Crisis is semi-chronological order (not publishing order).  Countdown, then the 4 minis and related stories (e.g. Sacrifice is in the correct place inside OMAC Project), then IC with the various specials interwoven

----------


## JAG2045

Just a heads up to anyone still waiting to get them that both the "_Batman: Prodigal_" & "_Batman: Troika_" TPB's (released as part of the 9 volume Knightfall 25th anniversary set in 2018/2019) seem to be heading OOP - neither are on IST/TOW and only available from 3rd parties on Amazon - with Prodigal being listed for 50USD!

The other volumes still seem to be in stock although some are quite low in stock according to Amazon (_Batman: Prelude to Knightfall, Batman: Knightfall Vol. 1, Batman: Knightfall Vol. 2, Batman: Knightquest: The Crusade Vol. 1, Batman: Knightquest: The Crusade Vol. 2, Batman: Knightquest: The Search, Batman: KnightsEnd_)

----------


## scilover

Superman was born on the planet Krypton and was given the name Kal-El at birth.. I just knew.

----------


## Destro777

Hard to believe im actually holding Morrison's Animal Man Deluxe Hardcover Volume Two in my hands.
It had a 3+ year delay - I refused to believe it was coming out until I actually held it.
DC came through for once.

----------


## JCinOntario

> Hard to believe im actually holding Morrison's Animal Man Deluxe Hardcover Volume Two in my hands.
> It had a 3+ year delay - I refused to believe it was coming out until I actually held it.
> DC came through for once.


Agreed! Wish the rest of the run could be released in a deluxe HC format, but just like doom patrol, they only care about the Morrison run =0( 

only other classic vertigo run that’s missing is Shade the Changing Man. I was surprised they published the Nancy Collins Swamp Thing Omni so maybe there’s hope.

----------


## SJNeal

> Hard to believe im actually holding Morrison's Animal Man Deluxe Hardcover Volume Two in my hands.
> It had a 3+ year delay - I refused to believe it was coming out until I actually held it.
> DC came through for once.


This is really nothing short of a miracle! I can't think of another instance off the top of my head - I'm sure someone else can - where there was such a delay between a vol. 1 and 2.   :Cool: 
_Shade, The Changing Man_ may have come close.  Vol. 1 was out for years, and appeared abandoned, until they put out 2 and 3 almost back to back.  Of course we never saw vol. 4, but that's another story... 




> Agreed! Wish the rest of the run could be released in a deluxe HC format, but just like doom patrol, they only care about the Morrison run =0( 
> 
> only other classic vertigo run that’s missing is Shade the Changing Man. I was surprised they published the Nancy Collins Swamp Thing Omni so maybe there’s hope.


So annoying that they canceled Pollack's _Doom Patrol_ collection.  They could have easily fit her run into two books, but no... *sigh*

And the Collins _Swamp Thing_ is another small miracle.  If anything, I'd have expected a single trade, only to have that orphaned as well.

----------


## JAG2045

> This is really nothing short of a miracle! I can't think of another instance off the top of my head - I'm sure someone else can - where there was such a delay between a vol. 1 and 2.  
> _Shade, The Changing Man_ may have come close.  Vol. 1 was out for years, and appeared abandoned, until they put out 2 and 3 almost back to back.  Of course we never saw vol. 4, but that's another story... 
> 
> 
> 
> *So annoying that they canceled Pollack's Doom Patrol collection.*  They could have easily fit her run into two books, but no... *sigh*
> 
> And the Collins _Swamp Thing_ is another small miracle.  If anything, I'd have expected a single trade, only to have that orphaned as well.


It is a shame they don't have the collection of the post-Morrison Doom Patrol issues although IIRC isnt there some issues with the files of the Pollack run that is part of the reason they cancelled the collection?

----------


## JBatmanFan05

> Volume 9 is the final Golden Age Batman volume  and it collects Batman #76-84, plus stories from Detective Comics #192-208 and World's Finest Comics #63-70
> 
> (WF 71 is in the Silver Age Batman/Superman World's Finest omnibus vol 1 so they are using that as a break point between Gold & Silver Age for Batman and presumably Superman as well)


So excited for Golden Age Omni Vol 9.  I'm hoping they do the Silver Age.

----------


## JAG2045

> So excited for Golden Age Omni Vol 9.  I'm hoping they do the Silver Age.


Same here - honestly I want them to get the Silver Age Batman done ASAP so we can finally get Bronze Age omnibuses!  :Big Grin:

----------


## JBatmanFan05

I'm sorry, but I'm gonna keep calling for and hoping for *Golden Age Shazam Omnibuses*.  

A DC email to me referred to mysterious "challenges" (that had nothing do with the content itself the email insisted) in doing such Golden Age Shazam omnis, but I reallly hope DC can find a way to overcome these.  

DC said it was trying to focus on less or uncollected material and Golden/Silver Captain Marvel fits that more than anything.  He's such an important superhero.

----------


## Vilynne

> It is a shame they don't have the collection of the post-Morrison Doom Patrol issues although IIRC isnt there some issues with the files of the Pollack run that is part of the reason they cancelled the collection?


How is DP, post Morrison? Its my understanding that Animal Man post Morrison is mediocre.

----------


## Destro777

> This is really nothing short of a miracle! I can't think of another instance off the top of my head - I'm sure someone else can - where there was such a delay between a vol. 1 and 2.  
> _Shade, The Changing Man_ may have come close.  Vol. 1 was out for years, and appeared abandoned, until they put out 2 and 3 almost back to back.  Of course we never saw vol. 4, but that's another story...


Im convinced, especially with the state of DC these days, Shade will NEVER get collected. I ended up buying Milligan's full run in single issues during a LCS sale recently for this reason.

The only other major delays I can think of for trades similar to Animal Man is over at Marvel. They technically still arent even out yet. Hickman's Fantastic Four Complete Collection Vol 3 has been missing for a year and a half. Vol 2 came out summer 2019. Vol3 is slated for 2021. Same for Man Thing Vol 3 - its been something like 4 years since vol 2 - vol 3 is due in 2021 as well.

----------


## JAG2045

> Im convinced, especially with the state of DC these days, Shade will NEVER get collected. I ended up buying Milligan's full run in single issues during a LCS sale recently for this reason.
> 
> The only other major delays I can think of for trades similar to Animal Man is over at Marvel. They technically still arent even out yet. Hickman's Fantastic Four Complete Collection Vol 3 has been missing for a year and a half. Vol 2 came out summer 2019. Vol3 is slated for 2021. Same for Man Thing Vol 3 - its been something like 4 years since vol 2 - vol 3 is due in 2021 as well.


Another is Spiderman 2099 Classic having large delays between TPB's:

Spider-Man 2099 Volume 1	Spider-Man 2099 Vol. 1 #1–10	May 2009.Spider-Man 2099 Volume 2	Spider-Man 2099 Vol. 1 #11–14, Annual 1, material from 2099 Unlimited #1–3	Oct 2013.Spider-Man 2099 Volume 3: The Fall of the Hammer	Spider-Man 2099 Vol. 1 #15–22, Ravage 2099 #15, X-Men 2099 #5, Doom 2099 #14, Punisher 2099 #13	Feb 2015.Spider-Man 2099 Volume 4	Spider-Man 2099 Vol. 1 #23–33, material from 2099 Unlimited #8	May 2017.Spider-Man 2099 vs. Venom 2099	Spider-Man 2099 Vol. 1 #34–38, Spider-Man 2099 Special, Spider-Man 2099 Meets Spider-Man, material from 2099 Unlimited #9–10	April 2019.

----------


## SJNeal

> It is a shame they don't have the collection of the post-Morrison Doom Patrol issues although IIRC isnt there some issues with the files of the Pollack run that is part of the reason they cancelled the collection?


Oh really?  I hadn't heard that.  I just remember it was solicited, I pre-ordered it from DCBS and literally a week or two before release I got an email that it was canceled.  With short notice, I figured it was a issue with low pre-orders.




> How is DP, post Morrison? Its my understanding that Animal Man post Morrison is mediocre.


Pollack's _Doom Patrol_ is no Morrison, but it isn't bad.  It gets unfair criticism simply for not being as groundbreaking as what came before.  

While Milligan and Veitch's _Animal Man_ runs are ok, they aren't as good as Morrison's.  However, I think Delano's work is better than Morrison's, and to this date is the best stuff that's been done with the character (Lemire is a close second).

----------


## Vilynne

> Oh really?  I hadn't heard that.  I just remember it was solicited, I pre-ordered it from DCBS and literally a week or two before release I got an email that it was canceled.  With short notice, I figured it was a issue with low pre-orders.
> 
> 
> 
> Pollack's _Doom Patrol_ is no Morrison, but it isn't bad.  It gets unfair criticism simply for not being as groundbreaking as what came before.  
> 
> While Milligan and Veitch's _Animal Man_ runs are ok, they aren't as good as Morrison's.  However, I think Delano's work is better than Morrison's, and to this date is the best stuff that's been done with the character (Lemire is a close second).


OH really? Is it possible to skip to the Delano run? I absolutely adore the Lemire run.

----------


## SJNeal

> How is DP, post Morrison? Its my understanding that Animal Man post Morrison is mediocre.





> OH really? Is it possible to skip to the Delano run? I absolutely adore the Lemire run.


I guess it's possible to skip Delano, although I don't know why you would since it's the best thing ever... *shrug*  :Smile:

----------


## witchboy

I received notifications from Amazon that the next Golden Age Superman and Wonder Woman omnibuses, and the last Brave and the Bold omnibuses have been rescheduled for 2022, and when you go to the product page they aren't available to pre order anymore, so effectively canceled  for now it seems.

----------


## Petrus7

> I received notifications from Amazon that the next Golden Age Superman and Wonder Woman omnibuses, and the last Brave and the Bold omnibuses have been rescheduled for 2022, and when you go to the product page they aren't available to pre order anymore, so effectively canceled  for now it seems.


Not again :Frown: 
I have checked amazon.uk. They still got the 2021 as a release date.

----------


## shaboo

> I received notifications from Amazon that the next Golden Age Superman and Wonder Woman omnibuses, and the last Brave and the Bold omnibuses have been rescheduled for 2022, and when you go to the product page they aren't available to pre order anymore, so effectively canceled  for now it seems.


amazon.de just shows a shift from March 2021 to September 2021 (which is bad enough) ...

----------


## RandomKzin

> I received notifications from Amazon that the next Golden Age Superman and Wonder Woman omnibuses, and the last Brave and the Bold omnibuses have been rescheduled for 2022, and when you go to the product page they aren't available to pre order anymore, so effectively canceled  for now it seems.


Amazon UK still has the original release dates.

----------


## shaboo

> Amazon UK still has the original release dates.


... which are not up to date. Edelweiss shows September, too, as updated release date.

----------


## RandomKzin

> ... which are not up to date. Edelweiss shows September, too, as updated release date.


Got a Link?

----------


## Petrus7

> Got a Link?


Batman B&B: https://www.edelweiss.plus/#sku=1401292828&page=1

----------


## RandomKzin

> Batman B&B: https://www.edelweiss.plus/#sku=1401292828&page=1


'No results found'

----------


## Dick Grayson

> 'No results found'


The link comes up just fine for me, so try a different browser. At any rate, it now shows, as has been stated, a release date of September 7, 2021 on there.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> OH really? Is it possible to skip to the Delano run? I absolutely adore the Lemire run.





> I guess it's possible to skip Delano, although I don't know why you would since it's the best thing ever... *shrug*


I believe Vilynne meant is it ok to skip everything between Morrison and Delano, and pick up as Delano's run starts  :Smile: 

If I could add my 2 cents, I would say Morrison's run is my favourite AM. I found Delano's run extremely out there, very trippy but not in an enjoyable way. As a completionist, I read through all the runs. IIRC, I wasn't too keen on Milligan's (short) run.

----------


## bob.schoonover

Batman by Dini back in stock away CGN

----------


## JAG2045

My copy of "Batman: Knight Out" arrived today and I can confirm it contains Detective Comics 703-718 (the original solicit skipped 716)

----------


## Johnatellodi

Who else is nervously considering the Morrison JLA omnibus? At over 1500 pages, this thing is going to be a disgusting mass of paper, but I'm still tempted.

----------


## random82

> My copy of "Batman: Knight Out" arrived today and I can confirm it contains Detective Comics 703-718 (the original solicit skipped 716)


Is it standard size? If so then I don't see what the point in not having it be a deluxe was. This would have sat perfectly in between the Road to No Man's Land Omnibus and a potential Contagion / Legacy omnibus.

----------


## Captain Craig

> Who else is nervously considering the Morrison JLA omnibus? At over 1500 pages, this thing is going to be a disgusting mass of paper, but I'm still tempted.


I am. Glossy Pulp fun I say!!

----------


## JAG2045

> Is it standard size? If so then I don't see what the point in not having it be a deluxe was. This would have sat perfectly in between the Road to No Man's Land Omnibus and a potential Contagion / Legacy omnibus.


No its not a deluxe but it is slightly larger & wider than the TPBs (its the same size as the Batman & the Outsiders vol 1 HC)

The dimensions according to amazon are: 
Legacy vol 2 17.02 x 1.52 x 25.91 cm
Knight Out: 17.7 x 2.44 x 26.64 cm

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> I am. Glossy Pulp fun I say!!


Same......I look forward to that colossal omnibus being in my collection. I shall hold it in my hands with reverence and pride!

----------


## JAG2045

From Shagamu over on the MMW board:

*A whole bunch of books listed in the Spring 2021 catalog got pushed back to late 2021 or early 2022:

- Batman in Brave & the Bold: The Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 3 (September 2021)
- Batman in the Fifties (September 2021)
- Starman Compendium One (September 2021)
- Birds of Prey: Fighters by Trade (September 2021)
- Batwoman Omnibus (October 2021)
- The Power of Shazam! Book 2: The Worm Turns (December 2021)
- Adam Strange: Between Two Worlds Deluxe Edition (December 2021)
- Gen 13: Starting Over The Deluxe Edition (January 2022)
- Legends of the DC Universe: Carmine Infantino Vol. 1 (February 2022)
- Superman: The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 7 (March 2022)
- Green Arrow: Connor Hawke Where Angels Fear to Tread (April 2022)
- Wonder Woman: The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 5 (April 2022)
- DC's Greatest Science Fiction Stories Ever Told (April 2022)

Also, the Nightwing: Supercop TPB that was going to collect the beginning of Grayson's run is sadly cancelled, and so is Fourth World: A Celebration of 50 Years.*

It really sucks they cancelled Nightwing: Supercop - we almost had the entire original run of Nightwing in TPB  :Mad:

----------


## Vilynne

> I believe Vilynne meant is it ok to skip everything between Morrison and Delano, and pick up as Delano's run starts 
> 
> If I could add my 2 cents, I would say Morrison's run is my favourite AM. I found Delano's run extremely out there, very trippy but not in an enjoyable way. As a completionist, I read through all the runs. IIRC, I wasn't too keen on Milligan's (short) run.


Yes that is what I meant! Thank you. I always feel like subsequent runs are akin to Swamp Things runs, where they may have a decent arc here and there, with stellar ideas and concepts, but overall poor execution and pale in comparison to the richness that was.

----------


## SJNeal

> I believe Vilynne meant is it ok to skip everything between Morrison and Delano, and pick up as Delano's run starts





> Yes that is what I meant! Thank you. I always feel like subsequent runs are akin to Swamp Things runs, where they may have a decent arc here and there, with stellar ideas and concepts, but overall poor execution and pale in comparison to the richness that was.


Ooh, my mistake!   :Smile:

----------


## SJNeal

> From Shagamu over on the MMW board:
> 
> *A whole bunch of books listed in the Spring 2021 catalog got pushed back to late 2021 or early 2022:
> 
> - Batman in Brave & the Bold: The Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 3 (September 2021)
> - Batman in the Fifties (September 2021)
> - Starman Compendium One (September 2021)
> - Birds of Prey: Fighters by Trade (September 2021)
> - Batwoman Omnibus (October 2021)
> ...


Whaaat...?  2022?!  That makes me hesitant to pre-order.  I feel like the farther they push a product out, the more likely it is to be canceled altogether.  

And yeah, Grayson's _Nightwing_ was hit and miss, but it would've been awesome to have the full series in trade.

----------


## Dr Hank

Finally got my Batman by Paul Dini omni, excited to read this as it's all new to me. 

Also, did that Batgirl by Gail Simone omni get cancelled? I didn't preorder it but planned to snag it on release, appears to have disappeared from ToW's release list though.

----------


## fillmont

Screenshot from 2020-10-07 09-59-27.jpg

Sneak peak of Absolute Swamp Thing Volume 2. From Patrick Guaschino of the Facebook Omnibus Collector's page.

----------


## Vilynne

> Screenshot from 2020-10-07 09-59-27.jpg
> 
> Sneak peak of Absolute Swamp Thing Volume 2. From Patrick Guaschino of the Facebook Omnibus Collector's page.


Those colors are spectacular. I never did get my Absolute vol. 1.  :Frown:  anyone have it and gave up their old trades for it?

----------


## Brian

> Those colors are spectacular. I never did get my Absolute vol. 1.  anyone have it and gave up their old trades for it?


If it helps, Vol 1 is being reprinted and is out the same day as Vol 2.

----------


## gohei_

Batman the Demon Trilogy HC, yay or nay? The art is very pretty I must say and it sounds interesting.

----------


## Vilynne

> If it helps, Vol 1 is being reprinted and is out the same day as Vol 2.


It's so tempting... I think I'd have to sell off my old trades of it though.

----------


## fillmont

> It's so tempting... I think I'd have to sell off my old trades of it though.


Some more things to consider: the original printing infamously had shoddy binding. Not all copies were bad but many were. Hopefully the new printing will fix that. So if you do decide on the absolutes, make sure you get the second printing of volume one. 

Also! These are recolored. Many (myself included) enjoy the new colors, but many dislike or outright hate it. I'd take a look at some comparisons of you haven't already.

Finally, the presentation in volume one, outside of the binding, is absolutely gorgeous. One of the better looking absolutes I own.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

> Some more things to consider: the original printing infamously had shoddy binding. Not all copies were bad but many were. Hopefully the new printing will fix that. So if you do decide on the absolutes, make sure you get the second printing of volume one. 
> 
> Also! These are recolored. Many (myself included) enjoy the new colors, but many dislike or outright hate it. I'd take a look at some comparisons of you haven't already.
> 
> Finally, the presentation in volume one, outside of the binding, is absolutely gorgeous. One of the better looking absolutes I own.


It is a gorgeous book, I have it but I can't believe that the binding on my copy came apart on first reading. I was really careful with opening it but it still started to come looses. There is no excuse!

----------


## Vilynne

> It is a gorgeous book, I have it but I can't believe that the binding on my copy came apart on first reading. I was really careful with opening it but it still started to come looses. There is no excuse!


IIRC (and I might be completely mistaken) Vol. 1 isn't THAT big. It's only about 1/2 the trades right?

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

Two trades I bet, there are 6 hardcovers from way back with the run. Side note please publish a Rick Veitch Swamp Thing Omnibus!

----------


## Vilynne

> Two trades I bet, there are 6 hardcovers from way back with the run. Side note please publish a Rick Veitch Swamp Thing Omnibus!


Are you technically including the stuff he did with Moore? Or just his material after Post-Moore?

----------


## Lake Nowhere

Does anyone know if they are planning to fix the binding problem on the reprint of Absolute Swampy Vol. 1?  My copy is still in fine shape but I worry that it may fall apart in the future.  

The new coloring is definitely jarring at first, but I've come to terms with it. To be honest, sometimes it's an improvement.  I just wish it didn't looks QUITE so digital.  Still a gorgeous book.  Love the mossy feel of the cover.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

I tried to repair my Final Crisis on my own and that did not go well. 

I want a solo Rick Veitch Swamp Thing Omnibus. His solo books (The One, Bratpack, and The Maximortal saga) are amazing.

----------


## Vilynne

> I tried to repair my Final Crisis on my own and that did not go well. 
> 
> I want a solo Rick Veitch Swamp Thing Omnibus. His solo books (The One, Bratpack, and The Maximortal saga) are amazing.


DCs relationship has softened with him correct? Has he done anything more recent than that Aquaman run a decade or so back? I wonder if they will let him finish his intended run

----------


## SJNeal

> Those colors are spectacular. I never did get my Absolute vol. 1.  anyone have it and gave up their old trades for it?


I gave up my old trades years ago when they released it in standard hardcover.  A lot of people were appalled that the HC's were on regular paper, but I quite like them.  That slightly-better-than-newsprint stock adds to the feel of the books for me, and is perfect for the colors.  

That said, I did *not* sell my HC's to finance the Absolute(s).  I'll just have to settle for having both formats taking up space...

----------


## tv horror

My Golden age Batman omnibus 8 as well as the House of Mystery volume 2 came today so I'm set for Halloween!

----------


## Vilynne

> I gave up my old trades years ago when they released it in standard hardcover.  A lot of people were appalled that the HC's were on regular paper, but I quite like them.  That slightly-better-than-newsprint stock adds to the feel of the books for me, and is perfect for the colors.  
> 
> That said, I did *not* sell my HC's to finance the Absolute(s).  I'll just have to settle for having both formats taking up space...


I really enjoy all the Forwards and Introductions the trades have, I know it's the Absolute Edition but are those retained? Having both the Hc and THE absolute doesn't sound that bad, given the spine of the old trades (at least the tpb) is uniform and pleasing to the eye. Even my Rick Veitch trades pick up with volume 7!

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

I really like the small hardcovers as well. The page quality and the colors are really nice. I had no clue Rick Veitch wrote/drew Aquaman but his solo comics are great. I think he is self publishing and I saw an interview with Ed Piskor where he said he and DC weren't on great terms. They should publish that Omnibus. I have never read his Swamp Thing and the trades are expensive on the secondary market.

----------


## Punjabi_Hitman

man not liking the paper quality of the newer collected editions.  They want to cheap out on Trades or small HC's fine whatever eventhough I was reading through Deathstroke, Aquaman, and Batman trades but did not like i at allt.  But why on the OHC's and Omnibus?  Premium price should atleast the bare minimum bring good quality not shit quality.  If I want the feeling of a newspaper in my hand I'll go buy a newspaper.  Atleast that will be $2.00 vs $100

----------


## shaboo

> From Shagamu over on the MMW board:
> 
> [B][I]A whole bunch of books listed in the Spring 2021 catalog got pushed back to late 2021 or early 2022: ...


Looks like Legends Of The Dark Knight - Jose Luis ********Lopez got pushed back by one year(!) from November 2020 to November 2021  :Frown:

----------


## Vilynne

> I really like the small hardcovers as well. The page quality and the colors are really nice. I had no clue Rick Veitch wrote/drew Aquaman but his solo comics are great. I think he is self publishing and I saw an interview with Ed Piskor where he said he and DC weren't on great terms. They should publish that Omnibus. I have never read his Swamp Thing and the trades are expensive on the secondary market.


That's too bad about Veitch  :Frown:  but I agree, I do think his ST deserves an Omni. No disrespect to NAC, but I think it deserves it more than she does.... And then Doug Wheeler awkwardly fits in there somewhere

----------


## tv horror

Has anyone seen the contents of the upcoming Phantom Stranger omnibus, thanks.

----------


## shaboo

> Has anyone seen the contents of the upcoming Phantom Stranger omnibus, thanks.


Collects The Phantom Stranger #1-6 (1952), The Phantom Stranger #1-41 (1969), stories from The Saga of the Swamp Thing #1-13, Who's Who: The Definitive Directory of the DC Universe #18, The Brave and the Bold #89, #98, #145, Showcase #80, Justice League of America #103, House of Secrets #150, DC Super-Stars #18, Secret Origins #10 and DC Comics Presents #25, and #72.

----------


## tv horror

> Collects The Phantom Stranger #1-6 (1952), The Phantom Stranger #1-41 (1969), stories from The Saga of the Swamp Thing #1-13, Who's Who: The Definitive Directory of the DC Universe #18, The Brave and the Bold #89, #98, #145, Showcase #80, Justice League of America #103, House of Secrets #150, DC Super-Stars #18, Secret Origins #10 and DC Comics Presents #25, and #72.


Thank you Shaboo that's great, I didn't even know it was coming out until someone mentioned it in passing on Youtube.

----------


## copywrite

> Who else is nervously considering the Morrison JLA omnibus? At over 1500 pages, this thing is going to be a disgusting mass of paper, but I'm still tempted.


I think I'm boycotting DC's giant tomes from now on. They're just too big.

----------


## copywrite

Is Gotham by Gaslight going to come back in stock or did I miss out?

----------


## Phd. Strange

> I think I'm boycotting DC's giant tomes from now on. They're just too big.


I had no problem reading the longbow hunters saga omnibus at over 1500 pages... glad I did too it was awesome and not really too much gutter loss relative to what one would expect with a book that size. I have never read JLA I am gonna go for it...

----------


## Foxy

Did anyone buy and receive the Doomsday Clock complete collection? It has a lot of pages for only 12 issues so I was wondering what else is in there. Cannot find a video on it yet.

----------


## Brian

> Did anyone buy and receive the Doomsday Clock complete collection? It has a lot of pages for only 12 issues so I was wondering what else is in there. Cannot find a video on it yet.


There were few if any ads in the issues, so between the main story and back up material there was at least 30 pages of content in each issue. The first and last issues were longer again. So while there were 12 issues, the amount of content is similar to 18 or more standard sized issues, hence the the page count of the collection. There probably additional material as well, like variant covers, etc.

----------


## Foxy

> There were few if any ads in the issues, so between the main story and back up material there was at least 30 pages of content in each issue. The first and last issues were longer again. So while there were 12 issues, the amount of content is similar to 18 or more standard sized issues, hence the the page count of the collection. There probably additional material as well, like variant covers, etc.


Thanks for your reply  :Smile:  Didn't know that there were longer issues, I thought single issues were all pretty much the same with the same allotment of ads. Learned something again  :Smile:   Should arrive tomorrow so then I can have a look first hand  :Smile:

----------


## Brian

> Thanks for your reply  Didn't know that there were longer issues, I thought single issues were all pretty much the same with the same allotment of ads. Learned something again   Should arrive tomorrow so then I can have a look first hand


You're welcome, and I hope you enjoy it!

And you're right; most single issues usually have a consistent number of ad pages. I'd guess the lack of ads in Doomsday Clock was an homage to the original Watchmen issues which was also published without ads.

----------


## Foxy

> Y*ou're welcome, and I hope you enjoy it!*
> 
> And you're right; most single issues usually have a consistent number of ad pages. I'd guess the lack of ads in Doomsday Clock was an homage to the original Watchmen issues which was also published without ads.


Thanks  :Smile: 

It has arrived already today (yay for prime) and indeed there's not a lot of extras in the back. Basically only a cover gallery and some ads for the book. the rest is all story.

It's printed on matte paper, feels and looks pretty good. But before I dive in, I will first do some pre-reading like The Button.

----------


## Vilynne

> Thanks 
> 
> It has arrived already today (yay for prime) and indeed there's not a lot of extras in the back. Basically only a cover gallery and some ads for the book. the rest is all story.
> 
> It's printed on matte paper, feels and looks pretty good. But before I dive in, I will first do some pre-reading like The Button.


That is unfortunate that a Forward or any kind of background of the story couldn't go in the complete collection. I'm disappointed more with the "machine churning" content rather than rich content.

----------


## superheroes for hire

> I had no problem reading the longbow hunters saga omnibus at over 1500 pages... glad I did too it was awesome and not really too much gutter loss relative to what one would expect with a book that size. I have never read JLA I am gonna go for it...


Yeah that Green Arrow omnibus is put together well and reads well for that size.

----------


## slop101

So is the Dini Batman Omni going to be available again soon, or is it already out of print?

----------


## Lake Nowhere

> So is the Dini Batman Omni going to be available again soon, or is it already out of print?


Amazon still has them, if you're willing to take that gamble.  Cheapgraphicnovels had at least one on Thursday, but I stupidly hesitated and it's gone now.
I have to imagine it will still be popping up in places for a while.

----------


## Vilynne

Man that Swamp Thing N52 omni looks SEXY. Collecting Snyder AND Soules run? Very nice. Excellent companion to Lemires Animal Man omni. And Future State Swampy? Never judge a book by its cover... But man that's a great looking cover. I'm in love

----------


## Lake Nowhere

The sloppiness of this cover... look at Martian Manhunter's cape.

9147y2ErhCL.jpg

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon....147y2ErhCL.jpg

They massacred an iconic cover.

https://cdn.nexternal.com/dreamland/images/jla_1vf.jpg

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*GREEN ARROW: 80 YEARS OF THE EMERALD ARCHER THE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
stories and art by various
new cover by JIM LEE and SCOTT WILLIAMS
ON SALE 3/23/21
$29.99 US | $39.99 CAN
416 PAGES | 7.0625" x 10.875" | FC | DC
HARDCOVER
ISBN: 978-1-77950-914-7
Green Arrow celebrates 80 years of adventure with this new hardcover collection of his greatest tales! These era-spanning stories include Oliver Queens first appearance from 1941, along with the legendary anti-drug Snowbirds Dont Fly by Dennis ONeil and Neal Adams. Plus, the opening chapter of Mike Grells storied The Longbow Hunters, a pivotal Justice League adventure starring second Green Arrow Connor Hawke, an untold tale from the heros TV adventures, and much more. Collects More Fun Comics #73, Adventure Comics #246 and #259, Green Lantern #85 and #86, Green Arrow: The Longbow Hunters #1, Green Arrow #100-101 (1994), JLA #8-9, Green Arrow #1, #17, and #75 (2001), Green Arrow and Black Canary #4, Secret Origins #4 (2014), Arrow: Season 2.5 #1, and Green Arrow: Rebirth #1.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*SWAMP THING: THE NEW 52 OMNIBUS*
written by SCOTT SNYDER, JEFF LEMIRE, CHARLES SOULE, and others
art by YANICK PAQUETTE, JESUS SAIZ, MARCO RUDY, KANO, FRANCESCO FRANCAVILLA, BECKY CLOONAN, STEVE PUGH, and others
cover by YANICK PAQUETTE
ON SALE 3/23/21
$125.00 US | $163.99 CAN
1,160 PAGES | FC | DC | HARDCOVER
7.0625" x 10.875"
ISBN: 978-1-77950-814-0
One of DCs most compelling characters is reborn for a new age! Since the dawn of time, the planets safety has depended on maintaining a balance of three great powers: the Green, the force that unites all plant life; the Red, the force that unites all animal life; and the Rot, the force of death. Each generation, the Green selects an avatar to serve as its protectorthe Swamp Thing. But Dr. Alec Holland, the Greens newest champion, is no longer interested in the role. The Rots own avatar is growing stronger, and servants of decay gain more territory every day. If Alec doesnt return to his duties soon, there might not be any Green left to protect. Collects Swamp Thing #0-40, #0, #23.1, Swamp Thing Annual #1-3, Swamp Thing: Futures End #1, Animal Man #12 and #17, and Aquaman #31.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*HARLEY QUINN AND THE BIRDS OF PREY: THE HUNT FOR HARLEY OHC*
written by AMANDA CONNER and JIMMY PALMIOTTI
art and cover by JIMMY PALMIOTTI
ON SALE 3/23/21
$24.99 US | $33.99 CAN
160 PAGES | 8.5" x 10.875" | FC | HARDCOVER
DC BLACK LABEL | AGES 17+
ISBN: 978-1-77950-449-4
The creative team that transformed Harley Quinn forever returns to shake up her world once moreand this time, the gloves are off! Harley Quinn has avoided Gotham City ever since she broke up with The Joker and found a home in Coney Island. But when she gets an offer she cant refuse, she has no choice but to slip back into the city as quietly as she can, hoping to be gone before anyoneespecially her exlearns shes been there. But for Harley, as quietly as she can is plenty loud...and before she can say Holee bounty hunters, Batman, The Jokers sicced every super-villain in the city on her pretty ombré headand the only team tough enough (or crazy enough) to come to her defense is the Birds of Preyif they can put up with her. Collects Harley Quinn & the Birds of Prey #1-4.

----------


## ER Prest

That N52 Swamp Thing Omnibus pisses me off. 

Guess I'll have to sell the Snyder ohc. 

This is getting tiring.

----------


## SJNeal

> That N52 Swamp Thing Omnibus pisses me off. 
> 
> Guess I'll have to sell the Snyder ohc. 
> 
> This is getting tiring.


I'd have absolutely preferred a second OHC, but I'm gonna do the same thing.  I loved Soule's run just as much as Snyder's and probably won't get it in HC if I don't buy this.

----------


## SJNeal

> The sloppiness of this cover... look at Martian Manhunter's cape.
> 
> 9147y2ErhCL.jpg
> 
> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon....147y2ErhCL.jpg
> 
> They massacred an iconic cover.
> 
> https://cdn.nexternal.com/dreamland/images/jla_1vf.jpg


Wait, that can't be the final cover...?   :Frown: 

Although I wouldn't be surprised.  There've been some questionable fonts used on recent collections.  It baffles me why they would use uninspired, generic clip art fonts when there are perfectly good era-appropriate logos available.

----------


## Lake Nowhere

> Wait, that can't be the final cover...?  
> 
> Although I wouldn't be surprised.  There've been some questionable fonts used on recent collections.  It baffles me why they would use uninspired, generic clip art fonts when there are perfectly good era-appropriate logos available.


This is the recently updated cover on Amazon.  Seems in keeping with some of their recent choices.  They seem terrified to use original/ era appropriate logos and fonts.  It wouldn't bother me so much if they hadn't done such an absolute hack job on Manhunter's cape and collar.  It's baffling as well because we know a version exists where the original logo isn't baked into the cape image, it's on the spines of the Deluxe Editions.

----------


## Phd. Strange

> I'd have absolutely preferred a second OHC, but I'm gonna do the same thing.  I loved Soule's run just as much as Snyder's and probably won't get it in HC if I don't buy this.


I have only ever read Alan Moore Swamp Thing. How does this compare to that would it be a good companion to that?

----------


## Vilynne

> I have only ever read Alan Moore Swamp Thing. How does this compare to that would it be a good companion to that?


Its quite different. Snyders run page a lot of homage to Moore's run while adding a new ingredient into the mix. The first arc for example is Alec Holland refusing to be Swamp Thing again, while still fighting off evil forces. Beautiful art but I felt the run went on too long. It was basically just one long story arc. Enjoyable but a little drawn out. Still creepy and unsettling though.

Soules run came after and to me was a bit more lighthearted and a lot more fun. So many new elements are added, new villains and a deeper/richer look into the Green. Very solid run. Oh plus he fights Aquaman underwater and Aquaman just had manatees eat him. It's awesome.

----------


## ER Prest

> I'd have absolutely preferred a second OHC, but I'm gonna do the same thing.  I loved Soule's run just as much as Snyder's and probably won't get it in HC if I don't buy this.


For real, plus my ohc is signed by Paquette too. So now I'm really on the fence of selling it....

----------


## SJNeal

> For real, plus my ohc is signed by Paquette too. So now I'm really on the fence of selling it....


In that case, keep it!  Find something else to sell and subsidize the new omni if you must...?

----------


## SJNeal

> This is the recently updated cover on Amazon.  Seems in keeping with some of their recent choices.  *They seem terrified to use original/ era appropriate logos and fonts. * It wouldn't bother me so much if they hadn't done such an absolute hack job on Manhunter's cape and collar.  It's baffling as well because we know a version exists where the original logo isn't baked into the cape image, it's on the spines of the Deluxe Editions.


Yeah, I don't get this at all.  I mean, if they were going with well-conceived updated logos to replace ones that weren't so great to begin with, then yeah.  But they're replacing classic logos with downgraded clip art bull$h!t...

----------


## ER Prest

> In that case, keep it!  Find something else to sell and subsidize the new omni if you must...?


You're not helping SJ hahaha

----------


## SJNeal

> You're not helping SJ hahaha


Hey if I can have Moore's run in multiple formats you can have Snyder/Soule's...  :Stick Out Tongue:  

But honestly, I wouldn't sell an autographed book.  Especially if it's personalized.

----------


## Captain Craig

> That N52 Swamp Thing Omnibus pisses me off. 
> 
> Guess I'll have to sell the Snyder ohc. 
> 
> This is getting tiring.


Also annoyed. I hate double dipping. I did not figure a nu52 Omni of the Swamp Thing run was likely for a very long time if ever.
SIGH. This doesn't happen to me much anymore so I'll roll with it. I will be selling the Snyder OHC though....shelf space & funds.

----------


## kodave

Did Absolute Swamp Thing by Moore Vol 2 ever go up for sale on IST today?

----------


## Nab432

> Did Absolute Swamp Thing by Moore Vol 2 ever go up for sale on IST today?


Nope, that was outdated. Its slated for next week.

----------


## kodave

> Nope, that was outdated. It’s slated for next week.


Thanks. Now the OCD is going to kick in for those of us that purchased the first volume with the DC Vertigo labeling now that its all DC Black Label.

----------


## Vilynne

> Also annoyed. I hate double dipping. I did not figure a nu52 Omni of the Swamp Thing run was likely for a very long time if ever.
> SIGH. This doesn't happen to me much anymore so I'll roll with it. I will be selling the Snyder OHC though....shelf space & funds.


I didn't expect people getting annoyed at this. I thought it was a nice surprise. Of course I didn't purchase the Snyder OHC. But I do get the double dipping.

----------


## ER Prest

> I didn't expect people getting annoyed at this. I thought it was a nice surprise. Of course I didn't purchase the Snyder OHC. But I do get the double dipping.


It's the annoyance of already owning half the contents of the upcoming book, when they could have simply offered a reprint of the Snyder ohc(and probably increased the price, honestly) and a sole Soule ohc. 

It's totally a first world problems type of deal

----------


## Vilynne

> It's the annoyance of already owning half the contents of the upcoming book, when they could have simply offered a reprint of the Snyder ohc(and probably increased the price, honestly) and a sole Soule ohc. 
> 
> It's totally a first world problems type of deal


I understand. On a smaller scale that happens with a lot of the crossover events. Or even how I have all the Moore ST trades but now there's the fancy pants Absolute editions.

----------


## Captain Craig

Except the Moore Swamp Thing run is an acclaimed run much like Watchmen so it isn't odd that material is getting upgrades.
The nu52run while really good didn't lend itself to thinking DC would pull this. Not much nu52material has been made into an Omni, fewer OHC unless you are a Bat/Supes type related book.

Totally a first world problem since Malaria isn't an issue for me.

----------


## Hilden B. Lade

While not being put out by DC themselves, the late 00s DC title Simon Dark is being collected by Clover Press in a new hardcover printing.



> Simon Dark is a strange creature of arcane science and occult magic, the defender of one of his city's forgotten neighborhoods. He is also a scared and lonely teenage boy who has been sewn together from body parts.
> 
> Protecting his neighborhood won't be easy when the opposing forces of dark magic and forbidden science choose it as their battleground. It will take the help of a beautiful coroner and a smitten teenage girl to help Simon stitch together the pieces of his former life and the mystery of his birth... or else death waits them all.
> 
> Acclaimed horror writer Steve Niles (30 Days of Night, October Faction) teams up with artist Scott Hampton (Books of Magic, Batman: Night Cries) to bring their dark imagination to a new kind of hero.
> 
> Collected in a single volume for the first time, this material was originally published by DC Comics as Simon Dark #'s 1 to 18.


I never read this series but I believe it was a rare case of a creator-owned book/character published by DC that was set in the main DCU - which makes me wonder if those references will be removed for this reprinting.

----------


## Captain Craig

> While not being put out by DC themselves, the late 00s DC title Simon Dark is being collected by Clover Press in a new hardcover printing.
> 
> 
> I never read this series but I believe it was a rare case of a creator-owned book/character published by DC that was set in the main DCU - which makes me wonder if those references will be removed for this reprinting.


I got the first 5/6 issue trade for $5 at a show one time. I can't say much about it, rather forgettable but it has been 10yrs so that may be unfair. Maybe all 18 at a time would have a greater impact.

----------


## ER Prest

> I understand. On a smaller scale that happens with a lot of the crossover events. Or even how I have all the Moore ST trades but now there's the fancy pants Absolute editions.


Not really an apples to apples comparison. Standard 7x10 trim hardcovers are quite different than Absolute editions. There's literally zero difference between an 8x11 oversized hardcover/deluxe and an 8x11 omnibus, other than the word "omnibus" on the second one which would typically(but not always) contain more pages. They're effectively the same type of book.

----------


## batnbreakfast

> creator-owned book/character published by DC that was set in the main DCU - which makes me wonder if those references will be removed for this reprinting.


When Dark Horse published Bloodhound Crowbar Medicine (previously from DC) the name of Batman villain Zeiss was changed and his look altered.

----------


## Vilynne

> Not really an apples to apples comparison. Standard 7x10 trim hardcovers are quite different than Absolute editions. There's literally zero difference between an 8x11 oversized hardcover/deluxe and an 8x11 omnibus, other than the word "omnibus" on the second one which would typically(but not always) contain more pages. They're effectively the same type of book.


Aren't Absolutes supposed to be a larger page than an Omnibus?

----------


## ER Prest

> Aren't Absolutes supposed to be a larger page than an Omnibus?


I think Absolutes are 9x12, so yes.

----------


## Vilynne

> I think Absolutes are 9x12, so yes.


OH okay. You mean the deluxe editions not the Absolutes. My bad.

----------


## ER Prest

JLA Morrison omnibus is due next week. Uhg, they really botched the collected issues in this book, in my opinion. I'll probably pick it up because I doubt we'll ever get a straight JLA deluxe/omnibus collection. Sigh

----------


## Nab432

> JLA Morrison omnibus is due next week. Uhg, they really botched the collected issues in this book, in my opinion. I'll probably pick it up because I doubt we'll ever get a straight JLA deluxe/omnibus collection. Sigh


I think the best bet is to get the Omni plus the JLA: Tower of Babel Deluxe Edition coming out next year as it will contain almost all the missing issues.

----------


## ER Prest

> I think the best bet is to get the Omni plus the JLA: Tower of Babel Deluxe Edition coming out next year as it will contain almost all the missing issues.


That's my plan. It's not my first choice on how to collect it, but oh well

----------


## JCinOntario

I noticed the Shazam deluxe edition released this week collects a bunch of different justice league issues. Are these already collected elsewhere and/or is this worth getting anyway? Don’t really have a good guide of the various JL series post-Morrison which is the last run I really followed. I’ve picked up the recent Snyder, Meltzer, Priest and “origin” collections but honestly have no idea what order to read them in. I even have a few rebirth deluxe hardcovers that I never got around to reading. Any advice would be appreciated, thanks.

----------


## SJNeal

> I noticed the Shazam deluxe edition released this week collects a bunch of different justice league issues. Are these already collected elsewhere and/or is this worth getting anyway? Don’t really have a good guide of the various JL series post-Morrison which is the last run I really followed. I’ve picked up the recent Snyder, Meltzer, Priest and “origin” collections but honestly have no idea what order to read them in. I even have a few rebirth deluxe hardcovers that I never got around to reading. Any advice would be appreciated, thanks.


Shazam! ran as a back up feature in _Justice League_ during Johns' New 52 era run, so the JL issues you see listed is only those stories, not the main feature.  There's a standard size trade available that collects just that material - but nothing from the current series that just ended.

Hope that makes sense...

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> I noticed the Shazam deluxe edition released this week collects a bunch of different justice league issues. Are these already collected elsewhere and/or is this worth getting anyway? Don’t really have a good guide of the various JL series post-Morrison which is the last run I really followed. I’ve picked up the recent Snyder, Meltzer, Priest and “origin” collections but honestly have no idea what order to read them in. I even have a few rebirth deluxe hardcovers that I never got around to reading. Any advice would be appreciated, thanks.





> Shazam! ran as a back up feature in _Justice League_ during Johns' New 52 era run, so the JL issues you see listed is only those stories, not the main feature.  There's a standard size trade available that collects just that material - but nothing from the current series that just ended.
> 
> Hope that makes sense...


Yeah, I collected those JL single issues as they came out. As SJNeal wrote, Captain Marvel was the back-up story with the exception of JL #0 and #21 in which he was the main feature.

----------


## Bad Witch

> JLA Morrison omnibus is due next week. Uhg, they really botched the collected issues in this book, in my opinion. I'll probably pick it up because I doubt we'll ever get a straight JLA deluxe/omnibus collection. Sigh


I've never read Morrison's jla run, is it worth investing in? I do love his batman so...?

----------


## Vordan

> I've never read Morrison's jla run, is it worth investing in? I do love his batman so...?


It’s the foundation of the modern JL, and forms the basis for a lot of his later work with Batman. Porter’s art hasn’t aged well but the series as a whole is still good. I’d recommend maybe reading a trade or two first to see if it’s to your taste.

----------


## ER Prest

> I've never read Morrison's jla run, is it worth investing in? I do love his batman so...?





> It’s the foundation of the modern JL, and forms the basis for a lot of his later work with Batman. Porter’s art hasn’t aged well but the series as a whole is still good. I’d recommend maybe reading a trade or two first to see if it’s to your taste.


Just to add on, it definitely heralded the "widescreen" comics idea too. The Ellis/Hitch Stormwatch, and later their Authority, as well as Millar/Quitely's Authority and the Millar/Hitch Ultimates runs pull a lot from the Morrison/Porter JLA title. You could probably argue the Busiek/Perez Avengers run did as well

----------


## Kurt Busiek

> Just to add on, it definitely heralded the "widescreen" comics idea too. The Ellis/Hitch Stormwatch, and later their Authority, as well as Millar/Quitely's Authority and the Millar/Hitch Ultimates runs pull a lot from the Morrison/Porter JLA title. You could probably argue the Busiek/Perez Avengers run did as well


I don't think we pulled anything from that JLA run. We were competing with it, to be sure -- but our approach was to take everything that was great about past AVENGERS material and step on the gas.

kdb

----------


## JCinOntario

> Shazam! ran as a back up feature in _Justice League_ during Johns' New 52 era run, so the JL issues you see listed is only those stories, not the main feature.  There's a standard size trade available that collects just that material - but nothing from the current series that just ended.
> 
> Hope that makes sense...





> Yeah, I collected those JL single issues as they came out. As SJNeal wrote, Captain Marvel was the back-up story with the exception of JL #0 and #21 in which he was the main feature.


Thanks guys. I ordered from IST, I’ll have it in time for Xmas and pretend it’s a present to myself, lol.

----------


## tv horror

I wonder will DC bring out The Witching Hour in an omnibus or even Ghosts I'm prepared to wait. However it would be nice to know if they were on the Horizon.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

> I've never read Morrison's jla run, is it worth investing in? I do love his batman so...?


I think if you love his Batman this will be right up your alley. I have come around to loving Porters art. His new stuff continues to evolve but his JLA stuff reminds me of Kirby with a 90s remix. I have the OHC so I don't plan on getting the Omnibus but I would if didn't. I will definitely be picking up the Waid Deluxe editions.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

New Omnibus/OHC covers on Amazon:

----------


## newparisian

Amazon is showing Lucifer omni v2 as in stock. That can't be accurate, right? I thought it had been canceled.

----------


## Hellboydce

> Amazon is showing Lucifer omni v2 as in stock. That can't be accurate, right? I thought it had been canceled.


Received my copy last week

----------


## Foxy

> Amazon is showing Lucifer omni v2 as in stock. That can't be accurate, right? I thought it had been canceled.


Mine has been shipped from Amazon DE and will arrive tomorrow or the day after.

I think the issue was that DC cut ties with diamond distribution and therefore all the direct market solicitations were cancelled (and probably replaced later).

On Amazon (DE at least), all that happened was that the release date got pushed out.

----------


## JPAR

> I think the issue was that DC cut ties with diamond distribution


Perhaps that's also why the stock is so low everywhere?

----------


## Brian

> Perhaps that's also why the stock is so low everywhere?


The stock levels are probably more from the knock on effects of the pandemic than anything else. Multiples books from DC and Marvel have experienced sell outs and low stock levels; it's not unique to any particular book or even publisher.

----------


## Ramsay Snow

Looks like the JLA by Morrison omnibus is delayed......It's not available on IST. 

IST did get the Lucifer vol 2 omnibus today, so I ordered that.

----------


## slop101

Still no word on if Dini's Batman omni will get re-stocked, or if it's already OOP?

----------


## Captain Craig

> Looks like the JLA by Morrison omnibus is *delayed*......It's not available on IST. 
> 
> IST did get the Lucifer vol 2 omnibus today, so I ordered that.


So it didn't sell out, it just didn't release as planned. 
Whew!

I got busy at work and let the time escape me. Just logged on and got the Venomnibus vol.3 though. I don't care what some say, love the character and this series is one I find to be a pleasant surprise collected into 3 Omnis! Next up Agent Venom Omni!!(I hope)

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> So it didn't sell out, it just didn't release as planned. 
> Whew!
> 
> I got busy at work and let the time escape me. Just logged on and got the Venomnibus vol.3 though. I don't care what some say, love the character and this series is one I find to be a pleasant surprise collected into 3 Omnis! Next up Agent Venom Omni!!(I hope)


I'm pretty sure it was just delayed, it was never up. I was checking from 2:05-2:30.......There were problems ordering again (Similar to what others experienced last week). It's obvious there's just too much traffic during that 2pm central timeframe. I wasn't able to get my order in until 2:30.

----------


## ER Prest

> So it didn't sell out, it just didn't release as planned. 
> Whew!
> 
> I got busy at work and let the time escape me. Just logged on and got the Venomnibus vol.3 though. I don't care what some say, love the character and this series is one I find to be a pleasant surprise collected into 3 Omnis! Next up Agent Venom Omni!!(I hope)


I don't know if delayed is the correct word, some of their releases have been off by a week or two. I'm assuming that's al lit is for JLA. 

But Luci vol2 was a surprised for me!

----------


## snw21

JLA omnibus will be out on November 17th according to Penguinrandomhouse.com, which DC uses for their comic book graphic novel distribution.

----------


## Brad

This is old news, but I just finished my copy of Weird Western Tales: Jonah Hex. It was very enjoyable, with no drawn out filler like in many modern comics. Most of the stories and art were good or great. Bronze Age Jonah Hex is a favorite non-superhero of mine, along with Sgt. Rock. Anyone else read this HC?

----------


## Nab432

I had an interview today at 2 CT so didnt want to take a chance logging on later. Glad I ordered Venomnibus and Lucifer from CGN last night because the Venomnibus DM was gone when I logged onto IST today at 245 CT. I really didnt want to miss that DM cover. Eagerly awaiting it like Captain Craig. Bring on Vol 4!

----------


## Captain Craig

> JLA omnibus will be out on November 17th according to Penguinrandomhouse.com, which DC uses for their comic book graphic novel distribution.


Good to know. Thanks for the update!

----------


## JCinOntario

Mister Miracle is back in stock at IST. Just ordered that along with Lucifer Omni and Sandman Deluxe.

----------


## thewarning

Plastic Man – Rubber Banded  :Smile: 

I am happy.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

> Plastic Man – Rubber Banded 
> 
> I am happy.


Anybody ready this book? The Deluxe Edition has the complete series and it won some Harvey and Eisners!

----------


## slop101

So was everyone who wanted the Dini Batman Omni able to get one or not?

Is it's unavailability a distribution issue, or did they really sell out of the entire print-run?

----------


## newparisian

Did Powers: the Best Ever come out?
Plans for one of these fat compendiums for Starman?
Snyder Batman omni v2?

----------


## Adset

I had heard, but have absolutely nothing to back this up, that the first Starman compendium was delayed, not cancelled. So... fingers crossed.

I have heard absolutely nothing on Snyder’s second Batman omni, and I, too, am anxious for it.

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> So was everyone who wanted the Dini Batman Omni able to get one or not?
> 
> Is it's unavailability a distribution issue, or did they really sell out of the entire print-run?


I got it the first day it was available on IST.

----------


## slop101

> I got it the first day it was available on IST.


It was already unavailable for me on it's first day - think they sold out within hours.

Still, does anyone know if it's _completely_ sold out and out of print, or is it just a distribution issue right now?

----------


## Hellboydce

> Did Powers: the Best Ever come out?


Yes, standard size, most disappointing

----------


## newparisian

> I had heard, but have absolutely nothing to back this up, that the first Starman compendium was delayed, not cancelled. So... fingers crossed.
> 
> I have heard absolutely nothing on Snyder’s second Batman omni, and I, too, am anxious for it.





> Yes, standard size, most disappointing


Thanks folks.

You're disappointed in the trim or the story itself? (no spoilers)

----------


## Hellboydce

> Thanks folks.
> 
> You're disappointed in the trim or the story itself? (no spoilers)


Book size (haven’t read it yet) it would of made sense to have it the same size as the other Powers books

----------


## lodebone

Ok so I was stumbling around on cheapgraphicnovels.com today and came across JSA Omnibus Vol 2 available for sale. Its been out of stock forever and now here it is available for purchase. I ordered one and still think there is a good chance its a mistake but I figured as rare as this thing is I would share here.

E24A7CF6-27DB-4132-8F53-BF5F327EC6F2.jpg

----------


## xanar

It is also appear on bookdepository.

----------


## The Lucky One

> Ok so I was stumbling around on cheapgraphicnovels.com today and came across JSA Omnibus Vol 2 available for sale. It’s been out of stock forever and now here it is available for purchase. I ordered one and still think there is a good chance it’s a mistake but I figured as rare as this thing is I would share here.


DC did a stealth reprint. People have been talking about it over on the Facebook Omnibus groups.

----------


## Brian

If any of you were thinking of getting the Brightest Day/Blackest Night box set due out this week, you should know that DC has recalled it. From Comiclist:




> DC has recalled the Blackest Night Brightest Day Box Set that has already been shipped to retailers for 11/17 release due to potential faulty glue/binding that may at some point fall apart. Retailers have been asked to not sell this item.

----------


## slop101

Being that they're not giving much of a discount on it, I bet that listing JSA vol 2 Omni is legit.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*ABSOLUTE WONDER WOMAN: GODS AND MORTALS* 
written by GEORGE PÉREZ, GREG POTTER, LEN WEIN, and others
art by GEORGE PÉREZ and others
cover by GEORGE PÉREZ
ON SALE 7/20/21
$125.00 US | 376 PAGES | FC | DC
HARDCOVER | 8.25" x 12.5"
ISBN: 978-1-77951-155-3
Experience George Pérezs Wonder Woman like youve never seen her before, in this Absolute edition of the celebrated creators reinvention of the Amazon Princess! For the first time ever, these treasured tales from the 1980s are receiving the Absolute treatment with larger pages to showcase Pérezs magnificent artwork. In these stories, Dianas first assignment takes her to Mans World to teach humanity the ways of the goddess Gaeano matter who objects! Collects Wonder Woman #1-14, plus tons of behind-the-scenes extras!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*DARK NIGHTS: DEATH METAL: DELUXE EDITION OHC*
written by SCOTT SNYDER
art and cover by GREG CAPULLO
and JONATHAN GLAPION
ON SALE 4/6/21
$29.99 US | 200 PAGES | FC | DC
HARDCOVER | 7.0625" x 10.875"
ISBN: 978-1-77951-794-5
Get ready for the reality-shattering encorenow in a new deluxe edition hardcover! Writer Scott Snyder and artist Greg Capullo, the legendary team behind Dark Nights: Metal and Batman: Last Knight on Earth, reunite for one last tour of DCs Dark Multiverse. When the Earth is enveloped by the Dark Multiverse, the Justice League is at the mercy of the Batman Who Laughswho is reborn as the Darkest Knight! Humanity struggles to survive in a hellish landscape twisted beyond recognition, and Wonder Woman, Batman, and Superman are trapped in nightmare worlds within the Dark Multiverse! It all comes down to the Darkest Knight versus Wonder Woman, in the most metal-est DC event of all timepaving the way for the future of the DC Universe! Collects Dark Nights: Death Metal #1-7.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN: A DEATH IN THE FAMILY: THE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
written by JIM STARLIN and MARV WOLFMAN
art by JIM APARO, GEORGE PÉREZ, and others
cover by JIM APARO
ON SALE 4/13/21
$49.99 US | 280 PAGES | FC | DC
HARDCOVER | 7.0625" x 10.875"
ISBN: 978-1-77951-917-8
The game-changing Batman epic returns in a new deluxe edition hardcover! As the second person to assume the role of Batmans sidekick, Jason Todd had a completely different personality than the original Robin. Rash and prone to ignore Batmans instructions, Jason was always quick to act without regard to consequences. This story put Jasons fate in the readers handswho voted whether or not Robin should live or die at the hands of The Joker. This tale of loss, guilt, and brutality stands as one of the most defining pieces of the Dark Knights mythology. Collects Batman #426-429 and #440-442, The New Teen Titans #60-61, plus several never-before-published pages that show what would have happened if Jason Todd had lived!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*FLASHPOINT: THE 10TH ANNIVERSARY OMNIBUS* 
written by GEOFF JOHNS, SCOTT SNYDER, JEFF LEMIRE, JAMES ROBINSON, BRIAN AZZARELLO, DAN JURGENS, PETER MILLIGAN, JIMMY PALMIOTTI, ADAM GLASS, DAN ABNETT, and others
art by ANDY KUBERT, FRANCIS MANAPUL, DAN JURGENS, EDUARDO RISSO, MIKEL JANíN, BEN OLIVER, SCOTT KOLINS, RAGS MORALES, and others
cover by ANDY KUBERT and SANDRA HOPE
ON SALE 4/20/21
$150.00 US | 1,504 PAGES | FC | DC
HARDCOVER | 7.0625" x 10.875"
ISBN: 978-1-77950-977-2
The event that reshaped the DC Universe, now collected in its entirety in one massive omnibus edition!
Barry Allen works for the Central City Police Department, where hes solved numerous criminal cases. As the Flash, he protects the innocent and battles evil. He is the Fastest Man Alive! Or he was...
Barry Allen wakes up to a world that is not his own. A place where his mother was never killed...and the Flash never existed. This altered universe is on the brink of a cataclysmic war. No human has ever wielded the Green Lanterns light, and no one has ever heard of Superman. Batman has as much blood on his hands as his enemies do, and Americas last hope is Cyborg. Powerless and alone, Barry Allen desperately tries to hold on to his memories of the reality that once was. If there is any hope of setting things right, he must convince this worlds strange, dangerous heroes to help him fix what was broken.
This omnibus collects Flashpoint #1-5, Booster Gold #44-47, The Flash #9-12, Flashpoint: Reverse-Flash #1, Flashpoint: Abin Sur the Green Lantern #1-3, Flashpoint: Emperor Aquaman #1-3, Flashpoint: Batman Knight of Vengeance #1-3, Flashpoint: Citizen Cold #1-3, Flashpoint: The World of Flashpoint #1-3, Flashpoint: Deadman and the Flying Graysons #1-3, Flashpoint: Deathstroke and the Curse of the Ravager #1-3, Flashpoint: Lois Lane and the Resistance #1-3, Flashpoint: The Outsider #1-3, Flashpoint: Secret Seven #1-3, Flashpoint: The Canterbury Cricket #1, Flashpoint: Wonder Woman and the Furies #1-3, Flashpoint: Kid Flash Lost #1-3, Flashpoint: Project Superman #1-3, Flashpoint: Frankenstein and the Creatures of the Unknown #1-3, Flashpoint: Green Arrow Industries #1, Flashpoint: Grodd of War #1, Flashpoint: Hal Jordan #1-3, and Flashpoint: The Legion of Doom #1-3.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*JLA: THE TOWER OF BABEL THE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
written by MARK WAID
art by HOWARD PORTER and others
cover by HOWARD PORTER
ON SALE 4/27/21
$34.99 US | 264 PAGES | FC | DC
HARDCOVER | 7.0625" x 10.875"
ISBN: 978-1-77950-951-2
Batman is the ultimate strategist, using his intelligence and resources to secure his place among his super-powered allies in the Justice League, not just as a member, but as one of the teams leaders. But what happens when that intelligence is used against him? Ras al Ghul takes out the JLA, one member at a time using plans devised by Batman himself, with his own methods to subdue his teammates if they ever got out of control. Can the Justice League recover in time to stop Ras?
This collection of JLA adventures also includes a spacefaring mission guest-starring Adam Strange, as well as the Justice League investigating mysterious destruction in Gotham City! This volume collects JLA #18-21, #32-33, and #43-46, and two stories from JLA Secret Files #3.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*JOHN CONSTANTINE, HELLBLAZER: RISE AND FALL OHC*
written by TOM TAYLOR
art and cover by DARICK ROBERTSON
ON SALE 04/27/20
$29.99 US | 152 PAGES | FC
DC BLACK LABEL | AGES 17+
HARDCOVER | 8.25" x 10.875"
ISBN: 978-1-77950-466-1
When a nation is steeped in terror and the irredeemable one percent are dropping like flieswill John Constantine lift a finger? If so, which finger?
DCeased writer Tom Taylor teams with Darick Robertson, artist of Transmetropolitan and The Boys, for an all-new John Constantine story! A billionaire falls out of the sky and is gruesomely skewered on a church spire. Bizarrely, angel wings are attached to his back. More follow until, hallelujah, its raining businessmen. Detective Aisha Bukhari is stumped until shes visited by her childhood friend, occult investigator John Constantine. John discovers a link between the falling elite and a shocking moment in his and Aishas misspent youth. How do these killings tie to the first death on Johns hands? How does this involve heaven and hell? Even if this is kind of Johns fault, will Constantine be happy to let a few more rich bastards fall from the sky, like a vindictive Robin Hood? Collects the acclaimed three-issue miniseries.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*WHOS WHO VOL. 1 OMNIBUS* 
written and illustrated by VARIOUS
cover by GEORGE PÉREZ
ON SALE 4/13/21
$150.00 US | 1,320 PAGES | FC | DC
HARDCOVER
ISBN: 978-1-77950-599-6
The series fans demanded is collected at last! Whos Who began in 1984 and ran through the 1990s, cataloguing every character, good or evil, in the DC Universe, from Abel to Zyklon and beyondwith copious detail on powers, origins, and other key facets of each character. Illustrated by a wide range of top artists from the Golden Age of comics through the 1980s indie comics scene, Whos Who was a feast for the eyes and the ultimate guide to the denizens of the DC Universe. Collects Whos Who: The Definitive Directory of the DC Universe #1-26 (1985), Whos Who Update 87 #1-5 (1987), Whos Who Update 88 #1-4 (1988), plus material from these 1989 annuals: Action Comics Annual #2, Batman Annual #13, Blackhawk Annual #1, Detective Comics Annual #2, Doctor Fate Annual #1, Green Arrow Annual #2, Justice League Annual #3, Secret Origins Annual #3, Swamp Thing Annual #5, The Flash Annual #3, The New Titans Annual #5, The Question Annual #2, and Wonder Woman Annual #2.

----------


## newparisian

> *JLA: THE TOWER OF BABEL THE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
> written by MARK WAID
> art by HOWARD PORTER and others
> cover by HOWARD PORTER
> ON SALE 4/27/21
> $34.99 US | 264 PAGES | FC | DC
> HARDCOVER | 7.0625" x 10.875"
> ISBN: 978-1-77950-951-2
> Batman is the ultimate strategist, using his intelligence and resources to secure his place among his super-powered allies in the Justice League, not just as a member, but as one of the teams leaders. But what happens when that intelligence is used against him? Ras al Ghul takes out the JLA, one member at a time using plans devised by Batman himself, with his own methods to subdue his teammates if they ever got out of control. Can the Justice League recover in time to stop Ras?
> This collection of JLA adventures also includes a spacefaring mission guest-starring Adam Strange, as well as the Justice League investigating mysterious destruction in Gotham City! This volume collects JLA #18-21, #32-33, and #43-46, and two stories from JLA Secret Files #3.


This is silly. Why not also include Heaven's Ladder? Or hell, just make a Waid omni and include Midsummer and the rest of the Hitch run too??

Does the Morrison omni contain the (I forget the exact title) pre-JLA #1 story where they fight Starro? An 80 page giant or Secret files or something..

----------


## Adset

> DC did a stealth reprint. People have been talking about it over on the Facebook Omnibus groups.


!!

Im not on Facebook so this is the first Im hearing of it; the JSA omnis are the white whale of my collection so this is like Christmas morning. Thank you all for bringing this to my attention.

----------


## Brian

> !!
> 
> I’m not on Facebook so this is the first I’m hearing of it; the JSA omnis are the white whale of my collection so this is like Christmas morning. Thank you all for bringing this to my attention.


When DC was being distributed by Diamond, they usually updated retailers when books came back into print. This would in turn may it's way into the public domain through Comiclist and others. Unfortunately this seems to have stopped since DC left Diamond, so it's harder to get this information.

----------


## JAG2045

Just received my copy of Underworld Unleashed: The 25th Anniversary Edition and it contains the following:


Underworld Unleashed #1
Underworld Unleashed: Apokolpis Dark Uprising
Underworld Unleashed #2
Underworld Unleashed: Abyss Hell's Sentinel 
Underworld Unleashed: Batman Devil's Asylum 
Underworld Unleashed: Patterns of Fear
Underworld Unleashed #3

Extra's
Afterword by Mark Waid 1998
Underworld Unleashed original TPB cover
Underworld Unleashed Dark Genesis - The Visual Evolution of the Underworld Unleashed Villains (2 page spread)
JLA in Crisis Secret Files #1 pinup (2 pages) 
Previews promotional cover

----------


## SJNeal

^ ^ ^ 

This was not a HC, was it...?

----------


## JAG2045

> ^ ^ ^ 
> 
> This was not a HC, was it...?


Correct its a TPB  :Big Grin:

----------


## Adset

They are releasing Final Night in a similar standard format, too. I’d be all over these as Deluxe hardcovers...

----------


## SJNeal

> Correct its a TPB


Thanks!  Somehow this release flew under my radar. 




> They are releasing Final Night in a similar standard format, too. I’d be all over these as Deluxe hardcovers...


Same here! DC's 90's events were mostly pretty great.  I was really disappointed when the _Zero Hour_ HC from a few years ago got downgraded, then re-released as an omni so soon after.

----------


## JAG2045

shagamu over on the MMW board has posted the following new solicits:

_Batman: Earth One Vol. 3 http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781401259044

John Constantine, Hellblazer Vol. 25: Another Season http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779510297

The New 52: The 10th Anniversary Deluxe Edition http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779510310

The Sandman: The Deluxe Edition Book 3 http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779510273

The Flash: The Death of Iris West http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779509673

Superman: The Man of Steel Vol. 3 (includes The Earth Stealers, which the TPBs didn't) http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779509666

The Flash by Mark Waid Book Eight (hell yeah, but if they're going to include stuff Waid didn't write like The Flash #160-161 and Annual #12, why not include #163 as well?) http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779510105 

Green Lantern: John Stewart — A Celebration of 50 Years http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779511256

Justice League: The New 52 Omnibus (goes up to Trinity War as I expected, but I'm surprised they're including the Pandora, Constantine and Phantom Stranger tie-ins) http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779510662

Bizarro Comics The Deluxe Edition http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779510129

Transmetropolitan Book Five (hey, they're actually finishing it) http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779508164

Suicide Squad: Casualties of War (another attempt at collecting the Giffen/Medina series) http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779510693 

Fourth World by John Byrne Omnibus (holy crap, they're finally collecting Genesis) http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779510174

Suicide Squad: Their Greatest Shots http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779510730

The Suicide Squad Case Files 1 http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779510754

The Suicide Squad Case Files 2 http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779511560

O.M.A.C. by Jack Kirby http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779510266

Sweet Tooth Compendium. "Collects issues #1-40 in a new story-only collection". http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779510242_

----------


## bob.schoonover

Excited to see Flash by Waid in there. Not a whole lot else that piques my interest. If anyone else wants to go hunting, PRH also has the various Future State collections up there (nothing surprising - 2x Batman ones, 1x Superman, 1x JL).

----------


## Captain Craig

Justice League Nu52 Omnibus will be a pick up. I'm glad to see the Mark Waid TPB if only that it means one day the Omni's will be coming gets closer.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

I'm also in for the Justice League: The New 52 Omnibus. I bought the floppies as they came out and really enjoyed it. I was waiting for them to solicit this after the "smaller" Absolute and Deluxe OHC.

----------


## SJNeal

So glad they decided to switch up the trade dress for the classic _Hellblazer_ trades, with only 2 volumes to go!  

/sarcasm

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

Looking at the contents of the Justice League: The New 52 Omnibus, I've noticed they're missing some vital issues:
Collects Justice League #0-22; Aquaman #14-16; Justice League Dark #22-23; DC Comics - The New 52 FCBD Special Edition #1; Justice League of America #6-7; Trinity of Sin: The Phantom Stranger #11; Constantine #5; Trinity of Sin: Pandora #1-3.

I would also include Justice League of America as they are all written by Geoff Johns and are important to the lead-up to Trinity War and Forever Evil. I hope they fix this and include them.

----------


## Brian

> Looking at the contents of the Justice League: The New 52 Omnibus, I've noticed they're missing some vital issues:
> Collects Justice League #0-22; Aquaman #14-16; Justice League Dark #22-23; DC Comics - The New 52 FCBD Special Edition #1; Justice League of America #6-7; Trinity of Sin: The Phantom Stranger #11; Constantine #5; Trinity of Sin: Pandora #1-3.
> 
> I would also include Justice League of America as they are all written by Geoff Johns and are important to the lead-up to Trinity War and Forever Evil. I hope they fix this and include them.


I'm considering an old fashioned letter to ask to have JLA #1 to 5 included. It would be at most another 120 pages or so, so it would still be a reasonable page count. True, that would mean forgoing the 52 variant covers for JLA #1, but that's a sacrifice I'm willing to make  :Smile:

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> I'm considering an old fashioned letter to ask to have JLA #1 to 5 included. It would be at most another 120 pages or so, so it would still be a reasonable page count. True, that would mean forgoing the 52 variant covers for JLA #1, but that's a sacrifice I'm willing to make


Yeah, I think we can just about cope without those extra state variant covers  :Wink: 

And, yes, I meant JLA #1-5. You have my blessing to go ahead with the letter.   :Smile:

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

Good news, it looks like the Justice League of America: The Bronze Age Vol. 3 Omnibus might just happen, although I wouldn't hold my breath:

https://www.penguinrandomhouseretail...=9781779510167

----------


## newparisian

> Does the Morrison omni contain the (I forget the exact title) pre-JLA #1 story where they fight Starro? An 80 page giant or Secret files or something..


Anyone that's gotten their copy know about the above?

----------


## Captain Craig

> Good news, it looks like the Justice League of America: The Bronze Age Vol. 3 Omnibus might just happen, although I wouldn't hold my breath:
> 
> https://www.penguinrandomhouseretail...=9781779510167


I'll take short controlled breaths then. 
#fingerscrossedwiththatcover

----------


## The Lucky One

> Anyone that's gotten their copy know about the above?


I haven’t gotten it yet, but it’s not listed on the table of contents.

Which seems like an odd exclusion... it _was_ by Morrison, wasn’t it?

----------


## newparisian

> I havent gotten it yet, but its not listed on the table of contents.
> 
> Which seems like an odd exclusion... it _was_ by Morrison, wasnt it?


Yup Morrison and Porter.

----------


## Starro

I don't own a copy, but the omnibus' content listing does include JLA Secret Files #1. I'm just curious to know where they placed that lead story by Morrison and Porter, because going by overview video on the Near Mint Condition channel, they didn't place it before JLA #1, which is where it fits chronologically.

----------


## shaboo

Just saw on amazon.de that the Phantom Stranger Omnibus has been moved from June 2021 to May 2022(!)    :Frown:

----------


## ER Prest

Uhg, the N52 JL pisses me off since they just came out with the deluxe ohc of 1-12. 

How does this sync up with the Darkseid War omnibus?

----------


## Punjabi_Hitman

> Uhg, the N52 JL pisses me off since they just came out with the deluxe ohc of 1-12. 
> 
> How does this sync up with the Darkseid War omnibus?


Need one more omnibus inbetween which will probably be Forever Evil.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Need one more omnibus inbetween which will probably be Forever Evil.


This seems right - JL 23-39, Forever Evil 1-7 - but seems a little spare.  Is there anything else to toss in?

I guess a first big omni followed by a couple smaller ones is somewhat common for DC - Batman by Snyder & Capullo (if they ever solicit v2), for example, will not have an even split . . .

----------


## Destro777

DC Comics, can you get on with printing up Denny Oneil's The Question Omnibus already? Its money in the bank. What are you waiting for? Just set aside one of the 1000 Batman books you have upcoming and get The Question to the printers.

----------


## Captain Craig

> DC Comics, can you get on with printing up Denny Oneil's The Question Omnibus already? Its money in the bank. What are you waiting for? Just set aside one of the 1000 Batman books you have upcoming and get The Question to the printers.


As long as it is not GA Batman vol.9, I really want to wrap that run. Pick another Batman Omni to set aside but yes I'll take a Denny Question Omni for $1000 Alec.

----------


## shaboo

> Pick another Batman Omni to set aside ...


As long as it is not Bronze Age Batman Brave And The Bold Vol. 3, I really want to wrap that run - and I've already waited long enough ...

----------


## ER Prest

> This seems right - JL 23-39, Forever Evil 1-7 - but seems a little spare.  Is there anything else to toss in?
> 
> I guess a first big omni followed by a couple smaller ones is somewhat common for DC - Batman by Snyder & Capullo (if they ever solicit v2), for example, will not have an even split . . .


I think Forever Evil had a number of tie in series I suppose could be included? I'm not sure how relevant they are

----------


## SJNeal

> DC Comics, can you get on with printing up Denny Oneil's The Question Omnibus already? Its money in the bank. What are you waiting for? Just set aside one of the 1000 Batman books you have upcoming and get The Question to the printers.


I completely empathize, I would buy an O'Neil _The Question_ omni in a heartbeat... but DC will re-reprint Batman's worst stories before they reprint this. Because $$$$...

----------


## bob.schoonover

> I completely empathize, I would buy an O'Neil _The Question_ omni in a heartbeat... but DC will re-reprint Batman's worst stories before they reprint this. Because $$$$...


Counterpoint: They've never collected the post-NML Hama run on Batman  :Big Grin:

----------


## SJNeal

> Counterpoint: They've never collected the post-NML Hama run on Batman


Oh? I dropped the monthly Bat-books after NML for a couple of years, so don't think I've read much (if any) of Hama's work.  Was it bad, or do you think there are some politics involved?

Either way I still see DC milking the Bat-teat dry before dipping into more obscure material.  :Wink:

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Oh? I dropped the monthly Bat-books after NML for a couple of years, so don't think I've read much (if any) of Hama's work.  Was it bad, or do you think there are some politics involved?
> 
> Either way I still see DC milking the Bat-teat dry before dipping into more obscure material.


I don't think it was the worst thing ever (c.f. Bruce Jones on Nightwing), but it's obviously overshadowed by Rucka on 'Tec and Brubaker coming onto Batman right after.  It's more "forgotten" than bad, I suppose, but it's basically the only run of the main Batman title uncollected since just after COIE (or will be when Caped Crusader v6 is released). McDaniel on art was definitely a miss (I liked him on Nightwing), but I imagine it's not been collected more because it's inessential and not sought after than any other reason.

And yes, DC will keep milking Batman, but I am also confused about why they don't do it even more. Where is the second Snyder/Capullo omnibus? It's been over a year since the last one. Why were the Morrison omnis so spaced out? Keep releasing Batman content to pay for other stuff!!!

----------


## random82

It's odd that they are doing te Justice League New 52 Omnibus so soon after the Origin Deluxe, not that in complaining. I'm just unsure now whether to go ahead and get the Meltzer deluxe. Do you think they would omnibus the entire run of issues starting after Infinite Crisis or is it more likely to start with a Dwayne McDuffie omni followed by a James Robinson one which would take it right up to New 52?

----------


## JAG2045

Omar from Near Mint video covering solicits from May to Aug 2021

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cGZ...ture=emb_title

Busy few months for me!

New Teen Titans Omnibus 6 
Batman Dark Knight Detective 5
Flash/Impulse Runs in the Family
Flash: The Death of Iris West
Batman: The Adventure Continues
Batman Golden Age Omnibus 9
Flash by Mark Waid vol 8 (Omar also points out the missing issue 163!)
Fourth World by John Byrne Omnibus

----------


## Brian

> This seems right - JL 23-39, Forever Evil 1-7 - but seems a little spare.  Is there anything else to toss in?
> 
> I guess a first big omni followed by a couple smaller ones is somewhat common for DC - Batman by Snyder & Capullo (if they ever solicit v2), for example, will not have an even split . . .


It's possible JL Vol 2 overlaps somewhat with the Darkseid Omnibus, and collects up to #50 along with the Forever Evil mini. That would bring it to roughly 1000 pages, which is similar to the Vol 1 page count. Hopefully we'll see some info on Vol 2 by the time Vol 1 is released.

----------


## Dr Hank

Thanks to JAG2045 for the DC updates! 

I plan on moving into the New52 era next year - is that deluxe edition coming out worth it, or does anyone suggest any of the other New52 omnis like "Heroes", "Villians", etc.? Plan on getting that JLA, the Superman by Morrison, some Batman, whatever else I can afford.

----------


## ShooCat

Tweeted by Chris Conroy.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Tweeted by Chris Conroy.


That's a good looking cover although I'm not too keen on the majority of the current DC Omnibus spines - massive letters and lack of an image. 

I pre-ordered this Omnibus and looking forward to it. Seeing a pic is encouraging as it assures us that it won't be cancelled.

----------


## JAG2045

Overview & comparison video of the old and new editions of the Super Sons omnibuses

----------


## Judge Dredd

Do we got a semi up to date list on upcoming DC collected editions?

----------


## Starro

> Do we got a semi up to date list on upcoming DC collected editions?


Fall 2020 catalog (originally went up to January 2021, but many of the books in it got pushed back to later next year)

Spring 2021 catalog (up to May 2021)

Summer 2021 catalog (went online just yesterday, goes up to August 2021)

Another option is to check out Penguin Random House's website and click on the X next to "Already on Sale" in order to remove that filter.

----------


## Judge Dredd

> Fall 2020 catalog (originally went up to January 2021, but many of the books in it got pushed back to later next year)
> 
> Spring 2021 catalog (up to May 2021)
> 
> Summer 2021 catalog (went online just yesterday, goes up to August 2021)
> 
> Another option is to check out Penguin Random House's website and click on the X next to "Already on Sale" in order to remove that filter.


Excellent thank you saw I had missed Justice League Bronze Age vol 3 announcement just found it on amazon so gotta see what else I missed.

----------


## bob.schoonover

That's a really thin catalog. Kind of grim, to be honest - DC doesn't have much of either new material (e.g. next volumes of ongoings) or archival material, with no big headline-grabbing omnis or new runs being collected (other than the Death of Iris West, which is very nice but almost certainly a one-off and not a commitment to publish a pre-Crisis Barry run)

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

One new Omnibus I didn't see before: Batwing (Nu52) Omnibus. Anyone read this material and can comment?

----------


## ER Prest

Is the first Injustice Omnibus going oop? Or is just low stock at some places? I saw the second volume is coming up soon, and I bought the two deluxe volumes (again, DC c'mon with these reprints/recollections) but that only covers the first 2/3 of the first omnibus with no third deluxe in sight.

Blaaahhh the only upside of all this double dipping is being a teacher and can just add some of these books to my class library. I guess.

----------


## Captain Craig

> As long as it is not Bronze Age Batman Brave And The Bold Vol. 3, I really want to wrap that run - and I've already waited long enough ...





> Omar from Near Mint video covering solicits from May to Aug 2021
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cGZ...ture=emb_title
> 
> Busy few months for me!
> 
> New Teen Titans Omnibus 6 
> Batman Dark Knight Detective 5
> Flash/Impulse Runs in the Family
> ...





> One new Omnibus I didn't see before: Batwing (Nu52) Omnibus. Anyone read this material and can comment?


This is a stunning Omni to see being solicited. Making it to press and release is another thing. 
I read the first trade that I got at a show years ago for $5. Sold it in a batch on Ebay. It didn't just grab me and make me want for more.
That said, if it shows up and gets deep discounted I could go for it I suppose.

----------


## Punjabi_Hitman

> One new Omnibus I didn't see before: Batwing (Nu52) Omnibus. Anyone read this material and can comment?


I remember liking the second half when Luke Fox became Batwing.  But didn't read the first portion with the David Zavimbe as Batwing so don't know it's full quality.

----------


## JAG2045

Has anyone picked up the Batman: Road to No Man's Land omnibus? Is it worth upgrading from the larger TPBs? It doesnt look they they improved the pages from the Azrael issues at all

Would appreciate any feedback on it!

----------


## ER Prest

So... That Batman Three Jokers hardcover is standard trim. Not the euro-deluxe or whatever you want to call the rest of the Black Label hardcovers that have been released so far. 

This is disappointing. I would not have bought it if I had known - also kinda shifty to change the trim size to be different than the rest of the Black Label books.

----------


## SJNeal

> So... That Batman Three Jokers hardcover is standard trim. Not the euro-deluxe or whatever you want to call the rest of the Black Label hardcovers that have been released so far. 
> 
> This is disappointing. I would not have bought it if I had known - also kinda shifty to change the trim size to be different than the rest of the Black Label books.


As far as I know, Black Label collections have matched their single issue formats.  As a fan of the format, I do think _Three Jokers_ should have been oversized ("Prestige Plus", I believe is the name they decided on?).

----------


## ER Prest

> As far as I know, Black Label collections have matched their single issue formats.  As a fan of the format, I do think _Three Jokers_ should have been oversized ("Prestige Plus", I believe is the name they decided on?).


Yeah, I hadn't realized Three Jokers was different - I had assumed all Black Label books were this format. Sigh

----------


## Brian

> Yeah, I hadn't realized Three Jokers was different - I had assumed all Black Label books were this format. Sigh


The hardcover was originally solicited as being Prestige Plus sized. That must have changed before publication (probably when someone realised the proportions didn't match the original single issues).

----------


## ER Prest

So JLI omnibus 2 - that takes us to 50 of JLA and 30 of JLE. We'd need another 2 books to collect the remainder of both series, correct? And that would bring us up to JLA Midsummers Evil/Morrison JLA, right? 

I'm a little fuzzy with the late 80s/early 90s JL titles.

Also, with the Bronze Age JL 3, would that take us up to the Detroit omnibus?

----------


## Rincewind

> So JLI omnibus 2 - that takes us to 50 of JLA and 30 of JLE. We'd need another 2 books to collect the remainder of both series, correct? And that would bring us up to JLA Midsummers Evil/Morrison JLA, right? 
> 
> I'm a little fuzzy with the late 80s/early 90s JL titles.
> 
> Also, with the Bronze Age JL 3, would that take us up to the Detroit omnibus?


I'm thinking the third volume would complete the Giffen/DeMatties run with issue 60 on JLA and 36 on JLE plus the "Formerly Known As" and "I Can't Believe It's Not" stories from the 2000s.

The post Giffen JLA stories have been collected in trade paperback up to issue 93.  I don't expect the JLE after issue 36 or JLA after issue 93 to be collected since those issues are written by Gerard Jones.

----------


## Captain Craig

This Gerard Jones business is really interfering with our ability to get material.
Surely there is a way to side step him getting royalties. He was convicted, right? No loop hole there?

----------


## Rincewind

> This Gerard Jones business is really interfering with our ability to get material.
> Surely there is a way to side step him getting royalties. He was convicted, right? No loop hole there?


The only restriction is that a convicted felon cannot profit from his crime.  So Jones can't get paid if he wrote a comic about his crimes.  DC still has to pay him any contracted royalties for reprinting his work.

The only work around I can think of is if Jones waives the payment (or asks that it be made to a charity instead) and the reprints omit any credit to Jones.  But that's something Jones would have to agree to.

----------


## Graphic Autist

> This Gerard Jones business is really interfering with our ability to get material.
> Surely there is a way to side step him getting royalties. He was convicted, right? No loop hole there?


He'd still get royalties for his comics work. It is totally unrelated to what he got in trouble for. Convicts are only prevented from profiting off what they were convicted of (like if he profited from a book written about his criminal activity.)

----------


## Captain Craig

Drats.

Topic shift: Is the Deadman Omni still coming out next week?

----------


## Brian

> Drats.
> 
> Topic shift: Is the Deadman Omni still coming out next week?


According to DC's distributors, it is. This is the updated cover on Penguin's website

----------


## shaboo

> Also, with the Bronze Age JL 3, would that take us up to the Detroit omnibus?


Not anwhere near. JLA BA #3 collects #147-181. Detroit omnibus starts with #233. So there's still a gap of 51 issues #182-232.

----------


## JBatmanFan05

> So... That Batman Three Jokers hardcover is standard trim. Not the euro-deluxe or whatever you want to call the rest of the Black Label hardcovers that have been released so far. 
> 
> This is disappointing. I would not have bought it if I had known - also kinda shifty to change the trim size to be different than the rest of the Black Label books.


Batman: Last Knight on Earth was Black Label and standard trim.  I love standard trim, we're all familar with it, love the uninformity with other trades.

I think it was great that Three Jokers was first released as standard trim.

----------


## ER Prest

> I'm thinking the third volume would complete the Giffen/DeMatties run with issue 60 on JLA and 36 on JLE plus the "Formerly Known As" and "I Can't Believe It's Not" stories from the 2000s.
> 
> The post Giffen JLA stories have been collected in trade paperback up to issue 93.  I don't expect the JLE after issue 36 or JLA after issue 93 to be collected since those issues are written by Gerard Jones.


Ah yeah...Jones. 

I don't even know if I want to even read that stuff, regardless if he gets compensated or not. It's not like he magically became a pedophile, ya know? We just didn't know he was when he was writing JLA and GL and all those. 

Hrm, I hope they finish the Giffen/DeM stuff though. That would be nice




> Not anwhere near. JLA BA #3 collects #147-181. Detroit omnibus starts with #233. So there's still a gap of 51 issues #182-232.


So one big book, or two smaller ones. Here's hoping

----------


## DTS59

Deadman omnibus back cover.jpg

The back cover for the omnibus -- I ordered one, shipped three days ago -- has a proper content listing.

----------


## JAG2045

> Not anwhere near. JLA BA #3 collects #147-181. Detroit omnibus starts with #233. So there's still a gap of 51 issues #182-232.


FYI Justice League #240 will also need to be collected in a JLA BA collection, it was skipped from the Detroit Era Omnibus as it was a fill in issue featuring the older JLA team

https://www.comics.org/issue/40182/

----------


## shaboo

> FYI Justice League #240 will also need to be collected in a JLA BA collection ...


Yes, that was a quite stupid omission. Unfortunately DC is famous for annoying gaps in their collected editions. Just look at Morrrison's JLA omnibus.

But let's just wait and see if we will actually see the third JLA BA omnibus (and the third Batman B&B BA omnibus) in 2021. I'll believe this as soon as they're in my sweating hands ...

----------


## Adset

JLA by Grant Morrison and the Road to No Man’s Land omnis arrived today. Whoo boy, these things are chunks. I’ve got the trades for both, so I think I’m going to treat these as shelf decorations...

----------


## JAG2045

> JLA by Grant Morrison and the Road to No Man’s Land omnis arrived today. Whoo boy, these things are chunks. I’ve got the trades for both, so I think I’m going to treat these as shelf decorations...


I asked this a few pages back but does the NML omni look any better? Especially the Azrael issues which looked quite bad in the TPB's - I'm on the fence about upgrading to the omni from my TPB collection

----------


## JoeGuy

I'm just wondering do you lot think 'DCeased' as a series will get an omnibus at some point or are they too disconnected as stories?

----------


## SJNeal

Did anyone pick up the _Books of Magic Vol. 1_ omni?  I'm very tempted, but - as is always a valid concern with DC - we may never see it completed.  There's still too much material for them to finish it with a second volume, but not enough to fill out a third.   :Confused: 

Ideally I'd have preferred 6(ish) chunky trades, but they orphaned the line after a single book a few years ago.

----------


## JPAR

> Did anyone pick up the _Books of Magic Vol. 1_ omni?  I'm very tempted, but - as is always a valid concern with DC - we may never see it completed.  There's still too much material for them to finish it with a second volume, but not enough to fill out a third.  
> 
> Ideally I'd have preferred 6(ish) chunky trades, but they orphaned the line after a single book a few years ago.


Mine is on it's way. I hope they will finish it with a second if there isn't enough for a third. This one is over 1500 pages. I don't know how much there needs to be collected to finish?

----------


## Mad Hatter

> Did anyone pick up the _Books of Magic Vol. 1_ omni?  I'm very tempted, but - as is always a valid concern with DC - we may never see it completed.  There's still too much material for them to finish it with a second volume, but not enough to fill out a third.


There's some 80 issues left to collect: Books of Magic 33-75 and annuals 2-3, The Names of Magic 1-5, Hunter: The Age of Magic 1-25, Books of Magick: Life During Wartime 1-15

----------


## ER Prest

> Did anyone pick up the _Books of Magic Vol. 1_ omni?  I'm very tempted, but - as is always a valid concern with DC - we may never see it completed.  There's still too much material for them to finish it with a second volume, but not enough to fill out a third.  
> 
> Ideally I'd have preferred 6(ish) chunky trades, but they orphaned the line after a single book a few years ago.


I did, I was initially wary since they abandoned the one (1!) tpb volume they put out, but with Lucifer having both omnibus books out, I decided to go for this one in hopes it is completed.

----------


## Captain Craig

What Omnibus are due next week from DC, any?

----------


## gohei_

I was pretty close to getting the standard size Hardcover of Three Jokers recently, but apparently there is a oversized Hardcover coming next year. So I'm gonna wait for that one instead, since I am mostly getting it for the art tbh.

----------


## JPAR

> There's some 80 issues left to collect: Books of Magic 33-75 and annuals 2-3, The Names of Magic 1-5, Hunter: The Age of Magic 1-25, Books of Magick: Life During Wartime 1-15


So that can be collected in 2 more. Makes 3 in total.

----------


## Brian

> So that can be collected in 2 more. Makes 3 in total.


Three is what the blurb on the back of Vol 1 says as well. Fillmont posted this over on the MMW forum last week:

----------


## SJNeal

> There's some 80 issues left to collect: *Books of Magic 33-75 and annuals 2-3*, The Names of Magic 1-5, Hunter: The Age of Magic 1-25, Books of Magick: Life During Wartime 1-15


I was only crossing my fingers for the bold!  But if they actually collect the subsequent series, I'd definitely buy those as well.

----------


## SJNeal

> Three is what the blurb on the back of Vol 1 says as well. Fillmont posted this over on the MMW forum last week:


Oh wow!  I'm surprised DC would put themselves on the hook like that, considering how cancel-happy they've always been.

Guess I'll be pre-ordering the next volume once it's available...

----------


## JCinOntario

Wasn’t there a second Books of Faerie mini or am I remembering that incorrectly? I’m ordered the Omni, looking forward to books 2 and 3.

----------


## Timothy Hunter

> Wasn’t there a second Books of Faerie mini or am I remembering that incorrectly? I’m ordered the Omni, looking forward to books 2 and 3.


Books of Faerie Oberon's Tale and Books of Faerie Molly's Story.

----------


## Lake Nowhere

> Oh wow!  I'm surprised DC would put themselves on the hook like that, considering how cancel-happy they've always been.
> 
> Guess I'll be pre-ordering the next volume once it's available...


The back of my copy of Superman Blue Volume 1 says it's the first of four books, so it hasn't stopped them from dropping a series before :/

----------


## SJNeal

> The back of my copy of Superman Blue Volume 1 says it's the first of four books, so it hasn't stopped them from dropping a series before :/


Uuugghhh true!  

And they wonder why there is zero consumer confidence in their collections department...  :Frown:

----------


## Brian

> Uuugghhh true!  
> 
> And they wonder why there is zero consumer confidence in their collections department...


My Unwritten deluxe edition promises it's the first of 6 "definitive hardcover volumes".  :Frown:

----------


## JPAR

And I've got an American Vampire omnibus that's waiting for a buddy  :Frown:

----------


## Brian

At least with AV, the delay is most likely down to DC waiting for the series to wrap up. A second volume would presumably collect AV #28 to 34, all of Second Cycle, all of 1976, the Road to Hell one shot, and the anthologies.

----------


## SJNeal

Didn't realize DC had included blurbs on so many books promising additional volumes! 

It's not like I'm a newbie, so I should've known better than to let myself feel even a glimmer of hope regarding _Books of Magic_....  :Wink:

----------


## JPAR

> At least with AV, the delay is most likely down to DC waiting for the series to wrap up. A second volume would presumably collect AV #28 to 34, all of Second Cycle, all of 1976, the Road to Hell one shot, and the anthologies.


That's true. Let's hope there will be a second volume next year.

----------


## JPAR

> Didn't realize DC had included blurbs on so many books promising additional volumes! 
> 
> It's not like I'm a newbie, so I should've known better than to let myself feel even a glimmer of hope regarding _Books of Magic_....


I think they will wrap this up nicely. It's not an ungoing series. Just like Lucifer.

----------


## theegreatone

I would love if someone put together a list of all orphaned books.

----------


## Enigma

> I would love if someone put together a list of all orphaned books.


Probably quicker to just list the ones that have loving parents?

----------


## JAG2045

> I would love if someone put together a list of all orphaned books.


Over on the MMW board we have been discussing this

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1299033

----------


## JAG2045

Managed to score an advance copy of Batman; Dark Knight Detective 4 (signed by Alan Grant!) and it contains:

Detective Comics 601-611
Detective Comics Annual 2
Who's Who pin ups for Catwoman, Clayface I-IV, The Joker, The Penguin, Poison Ivy, Ra's Al Ghul, The Riddler, Scarecrow, Two-Face
Pin up by Norm Breyfogle

Sadly they did not include "Secret Origins #44" which is the prelude of the Mud Pack story

----------


## shaboo

> Sadly they did not include "Secret Origins #44" which is the prelude of the Mud Pack story


These paperbacks are strictly Detective Comics and its annuals only, so that's no surprise.

----------


## MagpieMad

Thanks for the tip, I've just ordered the single issue.

----------


## newparisian

Thoughts on the recent Shazam tpb by Johns/Eaglesham? 

I have no preconceived notions of how Shazam should be portrayed. My exposure has been Kingdom Come, Morrison JLA, Smith's Society of Evil, and the Johns/Frank origin.

----------


## JAG2045

> These paperbacks are strictly Detective Comics and its annuals only, so that's no surprise.


True but seeing how it serves as a prelude and even the cover says "The story continues in Detective Comics #604" you would think they would have decided to include it

----------


## JAG2045

> Thanks for the tip, I've just ordered the single issue.


No problem at all!

----------


## Lake Nowhere

> Thoughts on the recent Shazam tpb by Johns/Eaglesham? 
> 
> I have no preconceived notions of how Shazam should be portrayed. My exposure has been Kingdom Come, Morrison JLA, Smith's Society of Evil, and the Johns/Frank origin.


I thought it was a fun story with some really great art.  I wish they would have waited and included it in the recent Deluxe edition.

----------


## Adset

I think Johns’ Shazam was the first time I’ve ever read his solo title — with the exception of an issue or two as part of a crossover (Starman and Ordway’s Power of Shazam, 20+ years ago). So, coming from a casual fan without an extensive history with the character, I though it was...okay. I wasn’t bored or anything. I may have been negatively influenced with the delays, and perhaps it reads a lot better in a collected edition.

Without spoiling it, I thought one of the villains at the end was crazy random and it also sort of soured me on it a bit. Going from Eaglesham to Kolins art-wise is also jarring, imo.

----------


## SJNeal

> Thoughts on the recent Shazam tpb by Johns/Eaglesham? 
> 
> I have no preconceived notions of how Shazam should be portrayed. My exposure has been Kingdom Come, Morrison JLA, Smith's Society of Evil, and the Johns/Frank origin.


I enjoyed it enough.  If you're a fan of the movie, it's very much in that vein, but with a bigger budget (as it were).

I'm sure it reads better in trade, minus the delays and fill-ins that the monthly series had.

----------


## newparisian

Thanks for the input folks

----------


## slop101

If anyone missed it, seems like CGN has Batman by Paul Dini Omnibus available for special-order. Only other place I've seen it in-stock is amazon, for full retail.

----------


## Nick Miller

> My Unwritten deluxe edition promises it's the first of 6 "definitive hardcover volumes".


Its a great series. Shame. Ive got the small trades.

----------


## Brian

> It’s a great series. Shame. I’ve got the small trades.


It really is. Maybe DC will follow up the completion of the Lucifer omnis with some Unwritten omnis. It could also be a contender for the new Compendium format.

----------


## JPAR

> It really is. Maybe DC will follow up the completion of the Lucifer omnis with some Unwritten omnis. It could also be a contender for the new Compendium format.


I prefer them in omnis.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

Anybody read the books included in the new Injustice Omnibus Volume 2. I like the first one quite a bit.

----------


## Vilynne

Just a random question: I have a few DC TPBs I want to sell. They're pretty much all N52 magic books but there are some others seeded in as well. What would be the best place for them? Mostly looking to get rid of them than to turn a profit. Am I just looking at Ebay? Thanks

----------


## newparisian

Hey folks, any rumblings on the interwebs for the following?

King Batman deluxe v6
Snyder Batman omni v2
DMZ compendium v2

For that last one, I see Fables compendium v3 on Amazon but nothing for DMZ, so maybe it didn't sell enough...?
Also Amazon is showing a Starman comp for September, so that's good!

----------


## kodave

> Just a random question: I have a few DC TPBs I want to sell. They're pretty much all N52 magic books but there are some others seeded in as well. What would be the best place for them? Mostly looking to get rid of them than to turn a profit. Am I just looking at Ebay? Thanks


There's a trading thread on this forum. There is also a comic swap subreddit on reddit. There are probably private facebook groups for trading/buying/selling. Other than that, your best bet is to unload them on ebay. Any book resellers are only going to offer you pennies on the dollar. It may be hard with covid, but you could try to do a trade in at a used book store, but again, you won't be looking at much of a trade in value. Or you could donate them to a local library (who will probably just turn around and sell them because that's how library donations work). Children's hospitals might take them as donations but I imagine they aren't taking used goods now during covid.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*SUPERMAN BY PETER J. TOMASI & PATRICK GLEASON OMNIBUS* 
written by PETER J. TOMASI and PATRICK GLEASON art by PATRICK GLEASON, DOUG MAHNKE, JORGE JIMENEZ, SCOTT GODLEWSKI, IVAN REIS, SEBASTIAN FIUMARA, CLAY MANN, BARRY KITSON, and othersnew cover by PATRICK GLEASONON SALE 5/25/21$125.00 US | $163.00 CAN | 1,128 PAGES | FC7.0625" x 10.875" | HARDCOVERISBN: 978-1-77950-925-3
From the New York Times bestselling team of Peter J. Tomasi and Patrick Gleason, the Superman stories from the DC Rebirth era are collected in a new hardcover omnibus! This fan-favorite and critically acclaimed Superman era honors the legacy of the iconic Man of Steel, all while innovating the adventures of Superman and his villainsand giving a prominent role to Jonathan Kent, the son of Superman and new Superboy! Packed with action, adventure, and heartfelt moments, this collection features the story lines Son of Superman, Bizarroverse, Super Sons of Tomorrow, Never-Ending Battle, and much more! Collects Superman: Rebirth #1, Superman #1-25, #27-28, #33-39, and #42-45, Teen Titans #15, Super Sons #11-12, Action Comics #975-976, Superman Annual #1, Superman Special #1, and a story from Action Comics #1000. Features a new cover by Patrick Gleason!

----------


## TomHudson

I was really looking forward to DC THROUGH THE 80s: The end of eras. When Tuesday rolled around, it disappeared off Instocktrades website, and showed as not being released until next week at Cheap Graphic Novels. On Amazon, it was listed in stock, so I took a chance and ordered it. Got it in one day, and not even damaged.
This book has a lot of great material, including lots of issues that have never been reprinted in trades before.

----------


## slop101

Can someone suss out the proper reading order of the following omnis - I know there's some overlap, but just in general, what order should I read these in?

 - Infinite Crisis
 - JSA vol. 1&2 
 - Green Lantern by Johns vol. 1-3
 - The 52 omnibus 
 - Aquaman by Johns
 - Seven Soldiers
 - Final Crsis
 - Brightest Day
 - Darkseid War
 - Rebirth

----------


## Balakin

> Can someone suss out the proper reading order of the following omnis - I know there's some overlap, but just in general, what order should I read these in?
> 
>  - Infinite Crisis
>  - JSA vol. 1&2 
>  - Green Lantern by Johns vol. 1-3
>  - The 52 omnibus 
>  - Aquaman by Johns
>  - Seven Soldiers
>  - Final Crsis
> ...


JSA vol 1&2 (IIRC vol3 comes after Infinite Crisis and the first two can be read separately from anything. It ties back more to Zero Hour but I've never read that event and I thought Johns did a good job catching the reader up on it)
Infinite Crisis
52
Seven Soldiers
Final Crisis (Final Crisis ended up not really changing much on the long run, compared to Infinite Crisis, so you can just read that as its own, weird little experiment along with Seven Soldiers, which is a standalone story, but some parts, arguably the weakest parts, are a prelude to FC).
Green Lantern 
but!
After Blackest night (which is like vol2, I dunno, I don't own the omnibuses I've just read it as it was coming out) comes
Brightest day
Aquaman (it's standalone tho)
Darkseid War
Rebirth

Also Blackest night started as a Green Lantern event and then they changed it to a company wide one. But most of the spin offs are unnecessary, except for a couple but what you really need to read alongside GL is GL corpse.
But when Blackest night ends in one of the GL omnibuses you should switch to the Brightest day one (if you want to, or read it after, I can't really remember if it affects the main GL title after that). You will know when to switch to a different book cause it literally says at the end of Blackest night "BRIGHTEST DAY".

If you don't want to go through EVERYTHING in order you can read:
Justice Society vol 1&2 as it's own thing.

Infinite crisis and then 52 (cause that deals with the aftermath of IC)
Green Lanter and Brightest day  (haha, just remembered that GL vol3 ends in the NEw52 but it still continues the same story as before....gods damned superhero comics, I really kinda hate them  :Big Grin:  )

7Soldiers and Final Crisis (but it's Morrison being Morrison so I'd say tread with caution depending on your personal taste).

Aquaman
Darkseid War
Rebirth (cause these 3 all take place after the New52 reboot so you don't need prior knowledge)


Hope this helps

----------


## JAG2045

Overview video by Omar of Near Mint of the new Nightwing: Prince of Gotham omnibus

----------


## shaboo

> I was really looking forward to DC THROUGH THE 80s: The end of eras. When Tuesday rolled around, it disappeared off Instocktrades website, and showed as not being released until next week at Cheap Graphic Novels. On Amazon, it was listed in stock, so I took a chance and ordered it. Got it in one day, and not even damaged.
> This book has a lot of great material, including lots of issues that have never been reprinted in trades before.


And - sadly - lots of gutter loss  :Frown: 

https://scontent-dus1-1.xx.fbcdn.net...4b&oe=6003CE58

----------


## Dr Hank

> Can someone suss out the proper reading order of the following omnis - I know there's some overlap, but just in general, what order should I read these in?
> 
>  - Infinite Crisis
>  - JSA vol. 1&2 
>  - Green Lantern by Johns vol. 1-3
>  - The 52 omnibus 
>  - Aquaman by Johns
>  - Seven Soldiers
>  - Final Crsis
> ...


I just finished Final Crisis omni, here's what I read (all omnis):

Identity Crisis
Infinite Crisis
Seven Soldiers
52
Batman by Dini (through Detective #851)
Batman by Morrison vol. 1 (through Batman #681)
Green Lantern by Johns vol. 1
Green Lantern by Johns vol. 2 (through GL #35)
Final Crisis

Obviously all those aren't necessary but I'd definitely recommend reading the Batman by Morrison in there. If anything, just to help with the continuity of Batman after Final Crisis. 

Got help from kind people here on order but also from this site:
https://comicbookreadingorders.com/dc/event-timeline/

You can click on "DC Master Reading Order" there also and it gives you the specific issue numbers. Thank you to whoever put that together!

Anyway, now I plan to continue the omnis I have and picking up the GL by Johns vol. 3 and then Flashpoint when it's released. Considering picking up a few of the JSA omnis and whatever else to help fill in this era for when I re-read it in the future.

----------


## JAG2045

Overview video of the Batman: Rise & Fall of the Batmen omnibus

----------


## kodave

Was Batman: The Rise and Fall of the Batmen Omnibus delayed? Or just a near instant sell out today? It's so hard to tell anymore.

----------


## Andru

> Was Batman: The Rise and Fall of the Batmen Omnibus delayed? Or just a near instant sell out today? It's so hard to tell anymore.


Pushed out to next week.

----------


## slop101

> Pushed out to next week.


Can't seem to find a listing for it at IST.

----------


## JAG2045

Another overview video of the Batman: Rise of the Batmen omnibus

----------


## Eddy82

> *SUPERMAN BY PETER J. TOMASI & PATRICK GLEASON OMNIBUS* 
> written by PETER J. TOMASI and PATRICK GLEASON art by PATRICK GLEASON, DOUG MAHNKE, JORGE JIMENEZ, SCOTT GODLEWSKI, IVAN REIS, SEBASTIAN FIUMARA, CLAY MANN, BARRY KITSON, and othersnew cover by PATRICK GLEASONON SALE 5/25/21$125.00 US | $163.00 CAN | 1,128 PAGES | FC7.0625" x 10.875" | HARDCOVERISBN: 978-1-77950-925-3
> From the New York Times bestselling team of Peter J. Tomasi and Patrick Gleason, the Superman stories from the DC Rebirth era are collected in a new hardcover omnibus! This fan-favorite and critically acclaimed Superman era honors the legacy of the iconic Man of Steel, all while innovating the adventures of Superman and his villainsand giving a prominent role to Jonathan Kent, the son of Superman and new Superboy! Packed with action, adventure, and heartfelt moments, this collection features the story lines Son of Superman, Bizarroverse, Super Sons of Tomorrow, Never-Ending Battle, and much more! Collects Superman: Rebirth #1, Superman #1-25, #27-28, #33-39, and #42-45, Teen Titans #15, Super Sons #11-12, Action Comics #975-976, Superman Annual #1, Superman Special #1, and a story from Action Comics #1000. Features a new cover by Patrick Gleason!


What's with the missing issues? Are they not important for the story? They seem to be in the deluxe editions, so I'm doubting if I should wait for this or just go with the four deluxe editions

----------


## Adset

Fill-in creative teams. If I remember correctly, they were all rather forgettable.

----------


## Thundershot

I’ve got the JSA Omninuses on the way... I never realized until now that they didn’t finish the second series or do the JSA Classifieds. Does anyone know if they plan another omnibus to finish it off? I know the later stories aren’t nearly as good, but I’d love to see it complete.

----------


## Balakin

> I’ve got the JSA Omninuses on the way... I never realized until now that they didn’t finish the second series or do the JSA Classifieds. Does anyone know if they plan another omnibus to finish it off? I know the later stories aren’t nearly as good, but I’d love to see it complete.


I'm pretty sure the 3rd omnibus ends when Johns leaves (unless I'm wrong). After that the series took a huge dip and then fell off a cliff with Guggenheim writing it. I highly doubt they would collect those issues in an omnibus.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> What's with the missing issues? Are they not important for the story? They seem to be in the deluxe editions, so I'm doubting if I should wait for this or just go with the four deluxe editions


They're not written by Tomasi and Gleason and are separate stories. I hope they decide to include them and not make this a solely creator Omnibus as these issues will be orphaned. They were, however, included in the deluxe editions, but I would much rather pick up the Omnibus with the complete run.

----------


## Nab432

> They're not written by Tomasi and Gleason and are separate stories. I hope they decide to include them and not make this a solely creator Omnibus as these issues will be orphaned. They were, however, included in the deluxe editions, but I would much rather pick up the Omnibus with the complete run.


Im in the same boat. Considering just picking up the deluxe editions to have all the issues. I believe there are three issues in the Omni that arent in the deluxe editions but seven which are in the deluxe editions that arent in the Omni. Definitely leaning towards the deluxe editions. I can pretty much guarantee that DC will not change the contents of this Omni. Ive only seen cases where their solicit was wrong never changing after the fact. Marvel has changed contents after getting feedback but Ive never seen DC do it. Someone correct me if Im mistaken.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> I’m in the same boat. Considering just picking up the deluxe editions to have all the issues. I believe there are three issues in the Omni that aren’t in the deluxe editions but seven which are in the deluxe editions that aren’t in the Omni. Definitely leaning towards the deluxe editions. I can pretty much guarantee that DC will not change the contents of this Omni. I’ve only seen cases where their solicit was wrong never changing after the fact. Marvel has changed contents after getting feedback but I’ve never seen DC do it. Someone correct me if I’m mistaken.


IIRC, DC changed the contents of the JSA Omnibus Vol. 1. They were going to be solely labelled as Geoff Johns Omnibuses and would omit the first five issues as they were written by Robinson & Goyer and not by Johns. Fortunately, they changed their minds and included them. 

I wonder if there is a way of "encouraging" them to include those non-Tomasi/Gleason issues in the Superman Omnibus?

----------


## coreycwheat

Hey guys, saw that Batman Dini Omnibus was back up at 11:00 (just stating time in case it is gone when you look at this post) for anyone who still needs to grab it and doesn't want to pay retail.

----------


## slop101

Okay, so thank you guys for giving me the proper order for the DC events books...

My question now is what is the best order for these 7 Batman omnis... (I'm aware there may be some overlap)

 - Batman by Grant Morrison 1-3
 - Batman & Robin by Tomasi & Gleason
 - Batman by Snyder & Capullp
 - Batman by Paul Dini
 - Rise & Fall of the Batmen

----------


## Balakin

> Okay, so thank you guys for giving me the proper order for the DC events books...
> 
> My question now is what is the best order for these 7 Batman omnis... (I'm aware there may be some overlap)
> 
>  - Batman by Grant Morrison 1-3
>  - Batman & Robin by Tomasi & Gleason
>  - Batman by Snyder & Capullp
>  - Batman by Paul Dini
>  - Rise & Fall of the Batmen


-Batman by Morrison 1-3 but insert Final crisis between 1 and 2 (basically after Batman RIP read Final crisis but after Final Crisis issue 5, if I remember the issue number correctly, read  Batman #682-683, but these 2 issues should be included with some editions of Final Crisis)
-Batman by Paul Dini (this one starts before Morrison's, like Resurrection of Ra's Al Ghul but later stories take place during or after Morrisons. It's more of a creator centric book than a collection of an era).
-Batman by Snyder
-Batman and Robin by Tomasi (the first arc takes place right after Morrison's Batman and Robin, Dick is still Batman then it changes to the N52 status quo, and there are a lot of tie in issues to Snyder's Bat events like Court of Owls and Death of the Family. Basically when the N52 started the Snyder and the Tomasi run ran parallel ).
-Rise and fall of the Batmen (this is Rebirth stuff focusing more on the Bat family than Batman himself, I'm pretty sure you can read this on it's own)

----------


## Nab432

> Hey guys, saw that Batman Dini Omnibus was back up at 11:00 (just stating time in case it is gone when you look at this post) for anyone who still needs to grab it and doesn't want to pay retail.


Was this IST?

----------


## JAG2045

> Was this IST?


Instock Trades - https://www.instocktrades.com/

----------


## Nab432

> Instock Trades - https://www.instocktrades.com/


Sorry I was asking if the Batman Dini omni was back on IST. I went to check and it wasnt.

----------


## coreycwheat

> Sorry I was asking if the Batman Dini omni was back on IST. I went to check and it wasnt.


Yes, it was IST.

----------


## Nab432

> Yes, it was IST.


Thanks, I missed it. Wish I had seen your post sooner. Oh well.

----------


## JAG2045

My copy of "Batman: The Caped Crusader" volume 5 arrived today and it contains:

Batman 466-473 
Detective Comics 639-640 (The Idiot Root crossover issues)
No Extras

Posted some pics here
https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1306226
https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1306227

----------


## newparisian

Any rumored plans for a Johns Superman omnibus? Collecting all the Last Son, Origin, Brainiac, LOSH stories. Most were Frank collaborations and I assume their team is hot after Doomsday Clock and Batman E1 vol 3 on the horizon.

----------


## SJNeal

> Any rumored plans for a Johns Superman omnibus? Collecting all the Last Son, Origin, Brainiac, LOSH stories. Most were Frank collaborations and I assume their team is hot after Doomsday Clock and Batman E1 vol 3 on the horizon.


I haven't heard any rumors, but I'd buy that in a heartbeat.

While Johns is no longer the golden boy at DC, his stuff still sells well.  I can't imagine the idea hasn't crossed someone's mind yet...

----------


## newparisian

> I haven't heard any rumors, but I'd buy that in a heartbeat.
> 
> While Johns is no longer the golden boy at DC, his stuff still sells well.  I can't imagine the idea hasn't crossed someone's mind yet...


alright fingers crossed then, along with Snyder Batman v2 and King's Batman getting omnibus'd. Thanks

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

A Johns Superman Omnibus would be great. There is a Superman: The Last Son The Deluxe Edition By Geoff Johns on the way which I've pre-ordered. It'll be 288 pages and will collect ACTION COMICS #844-846, #851, #866-870, and ACTION COMICS ANNUAL #11.

----------


## slop101

> Sorry I was asking if the Batman Dini omni was back on IST. I went to check and it wasn’t.


Amazon has it for $86 right now, and at CGN for $81.

----------


## Vordan

> Any rumored plans for a Johns Superman omnibus? Collecting all the Last Son, Origin, Brainiac, LOSH stories. Most were Frank collaborations and I assume their team is hot after Doomsday Clock and Batman E1 vol 3 on the horizon.


Id buy a Superman by Geoff Johns Omnibus and a Superman by Kurt Busiek Omnibus in a heartbeat. That era was the last time every Superbook was really consistently great.

----------


## JAG2045

Omar from Near Mint Condition runs through the DC Omnibus & Absolute Editions for Jan-Sept




Planning to get:

Flash by Geoff Johns Vol 2
New Teen Titans Vol 5 
New Teen Titans Vol 6
Superman/Batman: Generations 
DC Who's Who, 
Batman Golden Age Vol 9 
Fourth World by John Byrne

----------


## Citizen Kane

> Omar from Near Mint Condition runs through the DC Omnibus & Absolute Editions for Jan-Sept
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning to get:
> 
> Flash by Geoff Johns Vol 2
> New Teen Titans Vol 5 
> ...


Unsurprisingly, I'm stoked for the new Planetary Absolute Edition. I very much dislike the original two volumes, and I'm excited to have the full series collected in just one Absolute. Here's to hoping the artwork on the slipcase and hardcover aren't garbage this time around (Honestly, just reuse the artwork on the omnibus).

----------


## Brian

The Birds of Prey: Hero Hunters trade that's due out today was solicited as having Birds of Prey #96 to 103, and that's the content that still appears everywhere. 

The back cover is up on mycomishop.com (here), and shows the content to actually be #68 to 80, along with Batgirl #57 and Batman #633.

This makes much more sense because it follows on from the Murder & Mystery collection. It also explains why they're using the cover for #80 as the collection cover.

----------


## JAG2045

> The Birds of Prey: Hero Hunters trade that's due out today was solicited as having Birds of Prey #96 to 103, and that's the content that still appears everywhere. 
> 
> The back cover is up on mycomishop.com (here), and shows the content to actually be #68 to 80, along with Batgirl #57 and Batman #633.
> 
> This makes much more sense because it follows on from the Murder & Mystery collection. It also explains why they're using the cover for #80 as the collection cover.


Just received my copy and the pic Brian posted is correct

----------


## bob.schoonover

> The Birds of Prey: Hero Hunters trade that's due out today was solicited as having Birds of Prey #96 to 103, and that's the content that still appears everywhere. 
> 
> The back cover is up on mycomishop.com (here), and shows the content to actually be #68 to 80, along with Batgirl #57 and Batman #633.
> 
> This makes much more sense because it follows on from the Murder & Mystery collection. It also explains why they're using the cover for #80 as the collection cover.


Glad to hear - it made sense (the third collection is 81-91 and due in September) that the solicitation was just always wrong, but it's nice to see. Hopefully two more after that in the near future

----------


## JAG2045

> Just received my copy and the pic Brian posted is correct


Quick update - the Batman & Batgirl issues (War Games crossovers) are not the full issues, its just the pages relating to Black Mask searching for and attacking Oracle's base (so the Batgirl issue skips the parts with, ironically, Batgirl & Onyx and the Batman issue ends before Batman leaves to see Steph before she "dies")

Also the Batgirl cover is skipped, there is only the Matt Wagner Batman cover before the crossover issues 
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon...._QL80_TTD_.jpg

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> The Birds of Prey: Hero Hunters trade that's due out today was solicited as having Birds of Prey #96 to 103, and that's the content that still appears everywhere. 
> 
> The back cover is up on mycomishop.com (here), and shows the content to actually be #68 to 80, along with Batgirl #57 and Batman #633.
> 
> This makes much more sense because it follows on from the Murder & Mystery collection. It also explains why they're using the cover for #80 as the collection cover.


I was wondering about that........It didn't make sense to me that they apparently skipped a large portion of Gail Simone's BOP run.

----------


## slop101

Speaking of which, will there be an Omnibus collecting Simone's Birds of Prey?

----------


## ER Prest

> Speaking of which, will there be an Omnibus collecting Simone's Birds of Prey?


Considering they're only putting out trades right now...

who knows?

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Speaking of which, will there be an Omnibus collecting Simone's Birds of Prey?


I wouldn't bet on it any time soon (say, before 2023). DC goes out of their way to avoid putting out fat trades and omnis of the same material at the same time. Maybe the new regime will change that, or at least speed up the rate of publication (e.g. get the last two BOP trades out quicker in 2022), but I'd still guess no BOP omni for quite awhile

----------


## SJNeal

While I am double dipping and buying these new editions of Simone's run, I *really* wish they'd finish reprinting Dixon's at some point!

----------


## shaboo

Considering all those abandoned and incomplete trade series from DC (most annoying ones, for me personally, were Robin, Shadow Of The Bat, Superman/Batman and Teen Titans by Geoff Johns) you can thank god for every series they actually manage to complete. They'll need four or five trades for Simone's complete BOP run. Let's see how many of them we'll see in the end.

Just remember the latest Superman/Batman trades, where these clowns actually managed to release exactly six trades - out of seven, that would have been necessary to collect the complete series! THEN they released the first half of this series as an omnibus. In the future they'll release a second omnibus collecting the second half, which you then can buy as a substitute for the missing seventh trade.

So an educated guess for Simone's BOP would be: We'll see four trades (out of five necessary) and then an omnibus ...

----------


## ER Prest

> While I am double dipping and buying these new editions of Simone's run, I *really* wish they'd finish reprinting Dixon's at some point!


This. No slight against Simone and her run, which I'm currently buying the new trades of, but I'd really like them to finish Dixon's run. I think it would only need 2-3 more books?

----------


## bob.schoonover

To add to Shaboo's list, Batgirl (Cass) was one fat trade away from closing out the pre-War Games run. Everything from WG on was collected, so it wouldn't have been hard to make me happy. The Kyle Rayner GL run also just died, and now they're maybe starting another run in the middle of his tenure? Azrael (Knightfall era) appears to be one and done. Superman Red/Blue? 

Man, DC is a mess. Somehow, Wally West is the only character that can get a whole run collected properly, and DC can't stop messing with his character and arc in ways that actively harm him. It's really insane

----------


## Adset

The Kyle Rayner and the ZH Legion cancellations after two books each killed me.

----------


## Vilynne

I meant to do this sooner, but I was curious with material collected last year, what are some must have collections, according to you? What does your top 10 trades (HC, Deluxe, ect) look like? I just thought it would be a fun question to kick off the year.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> The Kyle Rayner and the ZH Legion cancellations after two books each killed me.


Oh, and the Zero Hour event collections (the Justice League one was solicited and then canceled)!

----------


## bob.schoonover

> I meant to do this sooner, but I was curious with material collected last year, what are some must have collections, according to you? What does your top 10 trades (HC, Deluxe, ect) look like? I just thought it would be a fun question to kick off the year.


Off the top of my head, Batman by Morrison v3 and by Dini are two big ones. I haven't read it yet (waiting for volume 2 next month), but the first volume of WW by WML was an important gap that I'm glad got filled.

----------


## SJNeal

> Considering all those abandoned and incomplete trade series from DC (most annoying ones, for me personally, were Robin, Shadow Of The Bat, Superman/Batman and *Teen Titans by Geoff Johns*) you can thank god for every series they actually manage to complete. They'll need four or five trades for Simone's complete BOP run. Let's see how many of them we'll see in the end.
> 
> Just remember the latest Superman/Batman trades, where these clowns actually managed to release exactly six trades - out of seven, that would have been necessary to collect the complete series! THEN they released the first half of this series as an omnibus. In the future they'll release a second omnibus collecting the second half, which you then can buy as a substitute for the missing seventh trade.
> 
> So an educated guess for Simone's BOP would be: We'll see four trades (out of five necessary) and then an omnibus ...


Was there a canceled volume of Geoff Johns _Teen Titans_?  I have the first two, and I swore I saw a third solicited at some point...?  I can't imagine they wouldn't finish this; his name still sells books and his _Titans_ run is still highly regarded.

Another example of DC's ongoing problem you mentioned is Giffen & DeMatteis' _Justice League International_.  They've collected the same damn issues in standard HC, TPB, omnibus, and now remapped chunky trades, but they cannot seem to finish it.  The back 1/3 of the run remains uncollected in ANY format!   :Mad: 




> This. No slight against Simone and her run, which I'm currently buying the new trades of, but I'd really like them to finish Dixon's run. I think it would only need 2-3 more books?


If they'd bump the page count, they can complete Dixon's run in 2 chunky trades.  In between him and Simone there was a couple of short arcs (I wouldn't call them fill-ins necessarily because they moved the narrative forward and "counted" toward the long term story) all worthy of collecting in my humble opinion...

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> Speaking of which, will there be an Omnibus collecting Simone's Birds of Prey?




When it happens, I won't mind buying it. I'll have these first two recent volumes of the trades, I'll just give them away to someone who enjoys them......And I'd love to see omnis for the Pfeifer/Lopez Catwoman run, Bryan Q Miller's Batgirl run, and Andreyko's Manhunter run. I have the tpbs for all of these, and I doubt omnis will be released for them, but if DC does release them, I'll double-dip and buy the omnis. I don't mind upgrading to a better product while giving the tpbs away to someone who'll appreciate reading some good material they haven't come across before.

----------


## SJNeal

> Oh, and the Zero Hour event collections (the Justice League one was solicited and then canceled)!


Probably because you and I were the only two people on earth who took notice of it.  :Wink:

----------


## shaboo

> Was there a canceled volume of Geoff Johns _Teen Titans_?  I have the first two, and I swore I saw a third solicited at some point...?  I can't imagine they wouldn't finish this; his name still sells books and his _Titans_ run is still highly regarded.


Those trade series aren't even officially canceled (adding to the annoyance); there'll be simply no solicitation of a new volume at some point.

There are three Teen Titans volumes, which were released yearly (2017, 2018 and 2019), the last one in May 2019. Looking at the current solicitations, there'll be no Volume 4 in the next months, so the gap between Volumes 3 and 4 will/would be at least two years. Yes, theoretically there's a chance they will finish this, but there are only very, very few trade series that received a new volume after a pause of more than two years.

In general, the pause between different volumes of trade series is insanely and ridiculously large at DC. Bring us a new volume every three months, release an omnibus or just forget about it. Anything else is totally moronic, especially if you never finish what you start!

----------


## SJNeal

> The Kyle Rayner and the ZH Legion cancellations after two books each killed me.


Agreed. 

The issues contained in their respective 3rd volumes would have been much better stopping points then where we got left off in the vol. 2's...  :Frown:

----------


## SJNeal

> Those trade series aren't even officially canceled (adding to the annoyance); there'll be simply no solicitation of a new volume at some point.
> 
> There are three Teen Titans volumes, which were released yearly (2017, 2018 and 2019), the last one in May 2019. Looking at the current solicitations, there'll be no Volume 4 in the next months, so the gap between Volumes 3 and 4 will/would be at least two years. Yes, theoretically there's a chance they will finish this, but there are only very, very few trade series that received a new volume after a pause of more than two years.
> 
> In general, the pause between different volumes of trade series is insanely and ridiculously large at DC. Bring us a new volume every three months, release an omnibus or just forget about it. Anything else is totally moronic, especially if you never finish what you start!


My bad, I do have vol. 3, I just overlooked it when I checked my shelf because the spine doesn't match 1 and 2 (and don't get me started on DC's pathetic non-attempts to keep a consistent trade dress!).

There's been a few examples of ridiculously long waits between releases that actually get finished; the Byrne _Superman_ trades, Ostrander's _Suicide Squad_ come to mind.  But generally speaking, yes, it rarely bodes well when 2 years pass between volumes...  :Frown:

----------


## JAG2045

> If they'd bump the page count, they can complete Dixon's run in 2 chunky trades.  .


I really don't get why DC don't start using the larger TPB format like they did for the Flash: Savage Velocity (which had 18 issues plus an annual at 480 pages) rather than the standard size TPB's they have been using for the Birds of Prey Hero Hunters/Batman: Caped Crusader/Batman: Dark Knight Detective books (360/248/280 pages respectively according to PRH) to get through these series quicker

----------


## JAG2045

> To add to Shaboo's list, Batgirl (Cass) was one fat trade away from closing out the pre-War Games run. Everything from WG on was collected, so it wouldn't have been hard to make me happy. *The Kyle Rayner GL run also just died, and now they're maybe starting another run in the middle of his tenure?* Azrael (Knightfall era) appears to be one and done. Superman Red/Blue? 
> 
> Man, DC is a mess. Somehow, Wally West is the only character that can get a whole run collected properly, and DC can't stop messing with his character and arc in ways that actively harm him. It's really insane


Like jumping from Dixon's BOP run to Simone's one the new Kyle Rayner trade (Circle of Fire) is likewise jumping from the Ron Marz run to when Judd Winnick took over writing the title

----------


## SJNeal

> Like jumping from Dixon's BOP run to Simone's one the new Kyle Rayner trade (Circle of Fire) is likewise jumping from the Ron Marz run to when Judd Winnick took over writing the title


It's not the jumping around I have a problem with (Marvel's been quite successful doing it with their Epic Collections), it's the fact that we have no idea if the skipped material will eventually see the light of day down the road.  And with DC's track record, the signs usually all point to NO.   :Frown:

----------


## bob.schoonover

Did DC stealth-cancel the Green Arrow (Connor Hawke) collection already? C'mon, guys

----------


## Brian

> Did DC stealth-cancel the Green Arrow (Connor Hawke) collection already? C'mon, guys


If you mean the Where Angels Fear to Tread book, it's coming up as due in April 2022 on Amazon UK (here).

----------


## bob.schoonover

> If you mean the Where Angels Fear to Tread book, it's coming up as due in April 2022 on Amazon UK (here).


Yeah, it's similar on Amazon US, but it was originally solicited for Spring 2021. There are no publication catalogs or public plans for 2022 yet, so that's almost certainly a fake date. Dagnabbit

----------


## SJNeal

^ ^ ^ 

A lot of books originally solicited for 2021 got pushed waaay back, but they didn't disappear completely so I'm still holding out hope for them.

----------


## newparisian

You know what would be AWESOME?

A Dixon Nightwing omni!! 

I'd buy two copies  :Smile:

----------


## SJNeal

> You know what would be AWESOME?
> 
> A Dixon Nightwing omni!! 
> 
> I'd buy two copies


Well the fact that they actually finished collecting it (miracle of miracles!) means we'll probably see an omni - and then remapped chunky trades - all before we ever see his _BoP_ completed in trade...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Brian

> ^ ^ ^ 
> 
> A lot of books originally solicited for 2021 got pushed waaay back, but they didn't disappear completely so I'm still holding out hope for them.


DC haven't been shy about cancelling books, so I'm inclined to believe that their current plan for the rescheduled books is to publish them.

----------


## newparisian

> Well the fact that they actually finished collecting it (miracle of miracles!) means we'll probably see an omni - and then remapped chunky trades - all before we ever see his _BoP_ completed in trade...


I'd even be down for a couple super fat compendiums.

----------


## shaboo

> Yeah, it's similar on Amazon US, but it was originally solicited for Spring 2021. There are no publication catalogs or public plans for 2022 yet, so that's almost certainly a fake date. Dagnabbit


That's not a fake date, it's most probably correct. Of course there are public plans for 2022, up until May/June. Corresponding links get posted here permanently.

----------


## Vilynne

> Off the top of my head, Batman by Morrison v3 and by Dini are two big ones. I haven't read it yet (waiting for volume 2 next month), but the first volume of WW by WML was an important gap that I'm glad got filled.


Are they almost done collecting all issues of Wonder Woman at this point?

----------


## Brian

> Looking at the contents of the Justice League: The New 52 Omnibus, I've noticed they're missing some vital issues:
> Collects Justice League #0-22; Aquaman #14-16; Justice League Dark #22-23; DC Comics - The New 52 FCBD Special Edition #1; Justice League of America #6-7; Trinity of Sin: The Phantom Stranger #11; Constantine #5; Trinity of Sin: Pandora #1-3.
> 
> I would also include Justice League of America as they are all written by Geoff Johns and are important to the lead-up to Trinity War and Forever Evil. I hope they fix this and include them.


JAG2045 has posted Omar's preview of the April 2021 collections over on the MMW forum, and the solicit for the JL New 52 omni now includes #1 to 5.

I can't post a screenshot for some reason, but the full video is below, and the contents of the JL omni are at the 9:30 mark.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Are they almost done collecting all issues of Wonder Woman at this point?


Getting there. There are a few orphan issues, then the gap between Byrne and Jimenez (about 30 issues), and that's it since Perez's post-Crisis launch

----------


## JAG2045

> JAG2045 has posted Omar's preview of the April 2021 collections over on the MMW forum, and the solicit for the JL New 52 omni now includes #1 to 5.
> 
> I can't post a screenshot for some reason, but the full video is below, and the contents of the JL omni are at the 9:30 mark.


Thanks for posting the video here Brian  :Big Grin: 

I'm in for:
BATMAN: THE ADVENTURES CONTINUE TP
BATMAN: THE DARK KNIGHT DETECTIVE VOL. 5 TP
THE FLASH: THE DEATH OF IRIS WEST HC
FLASH/IMPULSE: RUNS IN THE FAMILY TP

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> JAG2045 has posted Omar's preview of the April 2021 collections over on the MMW forum, and the solicit for the JL New 52 omni now includes #1 to 5.
> 
> I can't post a screenshot for some reason, but the full video is below, and the contents of the JL omni are at the 9:30 mark.


This is great news. Thanks for the heads up. I'll most definitely be planning on preordering this if possible.

----------


## Vilynne

> Getting there. There are a few orphan issues, then the gap between Byrne and Jimenez (about 30 issues), and that's it since Perez's post-Crisis launch


That's pretty close. I hope they don't bail out now, I'd be really happy to see it all collected. Did Rucka's run get it's third volume? That was a long gap.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> That's pretty close. I hope they don't bail out now, I'd be really happy to see it all collected. Did Rucka's run get it's third volume? That was a long gap.


Yes, it did, and included the Blackest Night mini. It was quite a wait, too - two years, give or take - but worth it. The stuff between Byrne and Jimenez doesn't really fit perfectly well into the "WW by [Author/Artist]" format of the rest of the volume two collections. There are 18 issues by Erik Luke, but then a bunch of 1-2 issue guest stints interspersed (Mark Millar, Christopher Priest, and Bryan K Vaughn, among others). I'm not sure I'd expect DC to fill in the gap, as much as I think they should.

----------


## Brian

> Yes, it did, and included the Blackest Night mini. It was quite a wait, too - two years, give or take - but worth it. The stuff between Byrne and Jimenez doesn't really fit perfectly well into the "WW by [Author/Artist]" format of the rest of the volume two collections. There are 18 issues by Erik Luke, but then a bunch of 1-2 issue guest stints interspersed (Mark Millar, Christopher Priest, and Bryan K Vaughn, among others). I'm not sure I'd expect DC to fill in the gap, as much as I think they should.


Messner-Loebs run isn't being collected in the by Author/Artist format, instead opting for the (in my opinion) potentially confusing Book One/Book Two convention. So these uncollected issues could still be released as just WW: [Some title]. There's enough there to make two decent sized books, with #150 as the end point for the first book. But I haven't read Luke's run, so I don't know if that would be a sensible split.

----------


## SJNeal

I really liked Eric Luke's run, and would definitely buy a collection.  They could do 2 skinny volumes with a common name (like the WML books), or 1 fat trade.  I'd almost rather they do that than risk a vol. 1 not selling well enough to warrant completing it and having yet another orphan on my shelf...

----------


## Vilynne

> Yes, it did, and included the Blackest Night mini. It was quite a wait, too - two years, give or take - but worth it. The stuff between Byrne and Jimenez doesn't really fit perfectly well into the "WW by [Author/Artist]" format of the rest of the volume two collections. There are 18 issues by Erik Luke, but then a bunch of 1-2 issue guest stints interspersed (Mark Millar, Christopher Priest, and Bryan K Vaughn, among others). I'm not sure I'd expect DC to fill in the gap, as much as I think they should.


With Wonder Woman's rising popularity (I mean technically she was never unpopular, she just currently sells better as a product) I would love it if DC collected these remaining issues. I still need to get my hands on the rest of the Simone run and the Jimenez run, but I think I can actually have a full post-Crisis WW collection. Almost anyway, I think technically I'd have to get the War of Gods Omnibus

----------


## SJNeal

> With Wonder Woman's rising popularity (I mean technically she was never unpopular, she just currently sells better as a product) I would love it if DC collected these remaining issues. I still need to get my hands on the rest of the Simone run and the Jimenez run, but I think I can actually have a full post-Crisis WW collection. Almost anyway, I think technically I'd have to get the War of Gods Omnibus


The _War of the Gods_ omni is skippable if you have _WW by Perez_ Vol. 3 omni; it contains the mini series plus the WW tie-in issues.  Unless you really want those random issues of _Animal Man_, _Doctor Fate_, _Hawkworld_, etc...

----------


## newparisian

Did Flash by Johns omni v2 get delayed? It disappeared from IST, had been showing as releasing today.

----------


## Starro

> Did Flash by Johns omni v2 get delayed? It disappeared from IST, had been showing as releasing today.


It got pushed back to February the 2nd.

----------


## newparisian

> It got pushed back to February the 2nd.


Ah thanks. Fingers crossed

----------


## JAG2045

Speaking of push backs, just had an email saying New Teen Titans omnibus 6 has been pushed back from May to July 13th

PRH is now showing that date as well
https://www.penguinrandomhouse.com/b...-6-by-various/

----------


## Vilynne

> The _War of the Gods_ omni is skippable if you have _WW by Perez_ Vol. 3 omni; it contains the mini series plus the WW tie-in issues.  Unless you really want those random issues of _Animal Man_, _Doctor Fate_, _Hawkworld_, etc...


Does it really? I have vol. 1 & 2but never got vol. 3. And who doesn't want random issues of Animal Man and Doctor Fate!  :Smile:

----------


## SJNeal

> Does it really? I have vol. 1 & 2but never got vol. 3. And who doesn't want random issues of Animal Man and Doctor Fate!


It was hard for me to pass on any WW omni, but it just didn't make sense financially at the time of release.  If I were to come across it deeply discounted in the future, I might pick it up, because there's definitely some odd stuff in there that will never see an oversized reprint in the future.

----------


## slop101

Speaking of WW Omnis, how's the Azzerello's WW omni, and how's it compare to, say, Simone's.

----------


## Rimmer

> Speaking of WW Omnis, how's the Azzerello's WW omni, and how's it compare to, say, Simone's.


I can't speak to the omnibus-specific book builds, but Azzarello's WW was steeped in mythology and while kinda weird (his interpretations of the gods), it was really good.  Simone's was good but I can't really remember much about it, if that tells you anything.

For me, the best (fairly recent) WW run was Rucka's first big run, and then Azzarello's second.  Anything else is not memorable to me, but then I really like the mythology aspect of WW.

----------


## Adset

Azz’s run is the only time I’ve ever collected WW. I’ve just never been interested in reading her solo, but I couldn’t turn down an Azz/Cliff Chiang pairing. So with literally nothing to compare it to, I really enjoyed it. The art was stunning and if Azz tore down a bunch of WW mythology to make it work (it was the New 52, so I know it was a post-Flashpoint restart) I wasn’t well-read enough to realize (or critique).

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN BY JOHN RIDLEY THE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
written by JOHN RIDLEY
art by NICK DERINGTON, LAURA BRAGA, OLIVIER COIPEL, and DUSTIN NGUYEN
cover by LADRÖNN
ON SALE 6/29/21
$17.99 US | $23.99 CAN | 128 PAGES | FC | DC
HARDCOVER | 7.0625" x 10.875"
ISBN: 978-1-77951-126-3
Light the Bat-Signal! Legendary screenwriter John Ridley takes over Gotham City in a new way! Writing the worlds most popular superhero, Batman, Ridley brings his storytelling expertise to DC!
Whether his story is told in black and white or captured in brilliant colors, Batmans adventures keep everyone guessing...even the Worlds Greatest Detective. Follow the iconic tales of the Dark Knight in Batman by John Ridley The Deluxe Edition.
Collects Future State: The Next Batman #1-4, stories from Batman Black & White #1 and Batman: The Joker War Zone #1, and a brand-new story by John Ridley with art by Dustin Nguyen.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BIZARRO COMICS THE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
stories and art by various
cover by MATT GROENING
ON SALE 6/22/21
$49.99 US | $65.99 CAN | 432 PAGES
7.0625" x 10.875" | FC | DC
HARDCOVER
ISBN: 978-1-77951-012-9
Where else could the worldÂs greatest alternative cartoonists run rampant through the DC Universe in utterly unhinged stories? Bizarro, an imperfect duplicate of Superman who does everything backward, tries drawing comics, concocting stories in which Wonder Woman participates in a poetry slam, baby Superman torments his baby-sitter...and thatÂs just the start!
This deluxe edition collects the two anthology titles Bizarro Comics and Bizarro World, with a cover by the legendary creator of The Simpsons, Matt Groening! Includes stories and art by acclaimed creators including Kyle Baker, Jeff Smith, Ivan Brunetti, Paul Pope, Hunt Emerson, Carol Lay, Roger Langridge, Mark Crilley, Dave Cooper, Eddie Campbell, Tony Millionaire, James Kochalka, Harvey Pekar, Peter Bagge, and many more!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*JUSTICE LEAGUE: THE NEW 52 OMNIBUS VOL. 1* 
written by GEOFF JOHNS, JEFF LEMIRE, and others
art by JIM LEE, SCOTT WILLIAMS, GENE HA, GARY FRANK, TONY S. DANIEL, IVAN REIS, JESUS SAIZ, PETE WOODS, PAUL PELLETIER, MIKEL JANÍN, DOUG MAHNKE, DAVID FINCH, DANIEL SAMPERE, PATCH ZIRCHER, and others
cover by JIM LEE and SCOTT WILLIAMS
ON SALE 6/22/21
$125.00 US | $163.00 CAN | 1,248 PAGES
FC | DC | 7.0625" x 10.875"
HARDCOVER | ISBN: 978-1-77951-066-2
In a world where superheroes operate under a cloud of suspicion from the public, loner vigilante Batman has stumbled upon a dark evil that threatens to destroy the Earth as we know it. Now, faced with a threat far beyond anything he can handle on his own, the Dark Knight must trust an alien, a Scarlet Speedster, an accidental teenage hero, a space cop, an Amazon warrior, and an undersea monarch. Will Superman, the Flash, Cyborg, Green Lantern, Wonder Woman, and Aquaman be able to put aside their differences and come together to save the world? Or will they destroy each other first?
This first of two omnibus editions collects Justice League #0-23; Aquaman #14-16; Justice League Dark #22-23; DC Comics  The New 52 FCBD Special Edition #1; Justice League of America #1-7; Trinity of Sin: The Phantom Stranger #11; Constantine #5; and Trinity of Sin: Pandora #1-3.

----------


## Dr Hank

Thanks for the updates, Raffi. I'll be picking up that Justice League omni. 

Does anyone think it's worth it to get any of the "New 52" omnis (Heroes/Villians/Zero) or should I just focus on the individual titles I want? Like is there a specific "event" omni?

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Thanks for the updates, Raffi. I'll be picking up that Justice League omni. 
> 
> Does anyone think it's worth it to get any of the "New 52" omnis (Heroes/Villians/Zero) or should I just focus on the individual titles I want? Like is there a specific "event" omni?


Personal opinion, big no. I guess the Zero or first issue collections might serve as useful "catalogs" or samplers if you want a good way to peruse all your options. The Villains one is a hodge podge of random issues by creators not on those books and important issues to current runs. I think of all the New 52 sampler omnis (so ignoring the single title ones like Snyder/Capullo on Batman or Johns on JL, etc.), Future's End might be the most worthwhile one. At least there's a theme/through-line to it.

----------


## Vilynne

> Personal opinion, big no. I guess the Zero or first issue collections might serve as useful "catalogs" or samplers if you want a good way to peruse all your options. The Villains one is a hodge podge of random issues by creators not on those books and important issues to current runs. I think of all the New 52 sampler omnis (so ignoring the single title ones like Snyder/Capullo on Batman or Johns on JL, etc.), Future's End might be the most worthwhile one. At least there's a theme/through-line to it.


I second this, I wonder I they'll ever release Futures End the weekly series or Batman Eternal (or even Batman and Robin eternal).

----------


## Dr Hank

> Personal opinion, big no. I guess the Zero or first issue collections might serve as useful "catalogs" or samplers if you want a good way to peruse all your options. The Villains one is a hodge podge of random issues by creators not on those books and important issues to current runs. I think of all the New 52 sampler omnis (so ignoring the single title ones like Snyder/Capullo on Batman or Johns on JL, etc.), Future's End might be the most worthwhile one. At least there's a theme/through-line to it.





> I second this, I wonder I they'll ever release Futures End the weekly series or Batman Eternal (or even Batman and Robin eternal).


Thank you both for the responses, this helps a lot. I've never read this era and the various omni situation was confusing. I've bought Batman by Snyder and B&R by Tomasi, so I'll just focus on the other individual omnis coming out (Batgirl/JL/etc.).

----------


## Phd. Strange

> Personal opinion, big no. I guess the Zero or first issue collections might serve as useful "catalogs" or samplers if you want a good way to peruse all your options. The Villains one is a hodge podge of random issues by creators not on those books and important issues to current runs. I think of all the New 52 sampler omnis (so ignoring the single title ones like Snyder/Capullo on Batman or Johns on JL, etc.), Future's End might be the most worthwhile one. At least there's a theme/through-line to it.


What do you think about Swamp Thing N52? I already ordered the Omnibus... hope it delivers...

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Thanks for the updates, Raffi. I'll be picking up that Justice League omni. 
> 
> Does anyone think it's worth it to get any of the "New 52" omnis (Heroes/Villians/Zero) or should I just focus on the individual titles I want? Like is there a specific "event" omni?


I picked up the Zero Omnibus for "cheapish" sometime ago as I thought it'd be good to have an "Origin" Omnibus. I haven't opened it yet as it's sitting on the shelf still sealed. I have absolutely no interest in the other Omnibuses as I find them redundant. I have the majority of the No. 1's in floppies anyway.




> What do you think about Swamp Thing N52? I already ordered the Omnibus... hope it delivers...


It's an enjoyable and interesting read with very nice art. I'm not a Swamp Thing fan but both Soule's and Snyder's runs are pretty good.

----------


## Vilynne

> What do you think about Swamp Thing N52? I already ordered the Omnibus... hope it delivers...


Huge fan, Snyders is pretty creepy though I felt it does go on a tad too long, but Soules run is a lot of fun and is almost a love letter to the character and his history.

----------


## JAG2045

Uncanny Omar's overview of New Teen Titans Omnibus 5

----------


## SJNeal

> What do you think about Swamp Thing N52? I already ordered the Omnibus... hope it delivers...


Another thumbs up from me!  

While both runs are great, I almost prefer Soule's.  When Snyder wrapped up, I was ready for him to go - but when the book got canceled I felt Soule had just hit his stride and had a lot more to say.

----------


## Captain Craig

Teen Titans Omnibus volume 5....where is it at? Not seeing it posted! Frankly none of today's releases I don't think.

----------


## JAG2045

Omar overview video of Superman: Man of Steel vol 2 HC

----------


## thecoffeeman

> What do you think about Swamp Thing N52? I already ordered the Omnibus... hope it delivers...


Just gonna echo the chorus and say that this is a great Swamp Thing run. I thoroughly enjoyed it.

----------


## SJNeal

> Teen Titans Omnibus volume 5....where is it at? Not seeing it posted! Frankly none of today's releases I don't think.


I'm looking at it on IST right now... debating if that extra 2% is worth an overdraft fee on my checking account...  :Frown:

----------


## Vilynne

> Omar overview video of Superman: Man of Steel vol 2 HC


I mainly love looking at that bookshelf... 

Anyone experience/ recommendations on that site he totes at the end versus IST? Or is it basically the same?

----------


## ER Prest

I don't think enough of us are talking about how the recent Plastic Man deluxe comes with a giant ass rubber band

----------


## SJNeal

> I don't think enough of us are talking about how the recent Plastic Man deluxe comes with a giant ass rubber band


As if I didn't already have enough reason to hate him...

----------


## Captain Craig

I like the rubber band gimmick on the Plastic Man Dlx Rubber Banded edition but I do not like that art. 
I passed on that book due to my art tastes. I get Plas is a goofy character but that art was tooooo much, for me.

----------


## ER Prest

> As if I didn't already have enough reason to hate him...





> I like the rubber band gimmick on the Plastic Man Dlx Rubber Banded edition but I do not like that art. 
> I passed on that book due to my art tastes. I get Plas is a goofy character but that art was tooooo much, for me.


I think it's a hilarious gimmick

I picked it up. While the art is quite my typical taste, I enjoyed Baker's Deadpool Max, so I figured I'd give this a swing. I'm about half in, and enjoying it enough. Some of the humor is great, other times it misses the mark

----------


## JAG2045

Overview video of Flash by Geoff Johns omnibus 2

----------


## Johnatellodi

Seems like it should be about time for a Snyder & Capullo- Batman Volume 2 omnibus.

----------


## Brian

> Seems like it should be about time for a Snyder & Capullo- Batman Volume 2 omnibus.


The first omni had a binding very similar to the Flash omni in the video above. I'm happy to wait until DC learns how to do proper omni bindings before seeing a second Snyder/Capullo omni.

----------


## SJNeal

> The first omni had a binding very similar to the Flash omni in the video above. *I'm happy to wait until DC learns how to do proper omni bindings* before seeing a second Snyder/Capullo omni.


They did learn to do proper bindings... until they apparently forgot.   :Wink: 

But yeah, the inconsistency from both of the Big 2 in that regard has gotten really frustrating.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Seems like it should be about time for a Snyder & Capullo- Batman Volume 2 omnibus.


I'm ready. We also need a Snyder Batman companion for Black Mirror, All-Star, Signal

----------


## Johnatellodi

> The first omni had a binding very similar to the Flash omni in the video above. I'm happy to wait until DC learns how to do proper omni bindings before seeing a second Snyder/Capullo omni.


I believe the binding issue has been fixed. I ordered a copy, which says "third print" inside, and there isn't much gutter loss. Just the bare minimum for a book of this size.

----------


## Brian

> I believe the binding issue has been fixed. I ordered a copy, which says "third print" inside, and there isn't much gutter loss. Just the bare minimum for a book of this size.


Wanna swap? Can't beat the prestige of having a first print on your shelf  :Wink:

----------


## JAG2045

Omar overview of Flash by Johns Omnibus 2




Also be aware that this omnibus does NOT include Flash 1/2 (The Trickster Rogue War prologue) that *was* in the original 3rd volume omnibus and Flash by Johns vol 5 TPB

DC seem to enjoy finding ways to consistently screw up...

----------


## Johnatellodi

> Wanna swap? Can't beat the prestige of having a first print on your shelf


You don't want my copy. I'm a madman who sometimes reads oversized books in the bath. 
Of course, I always have a backup, further cementing my descent into lunacy.

----------


## Vilynne

> You don't want my copy. I'm a madman who sometimes reads oversized books in the bath. 
> Of course, I always have a backup, further cementing my descent into lunacy.


Do you have a tray or something? You jut hold up a 10lb book in the bath? Your muscles must be insane.

----------


## SJNeal

Was imagining it, or wasn't _Wonder Woman: Ares Rising_ supposed to be released today...?

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Was imagining it, or wasn't _Wonder Woman: Ares Rising_ supposed to be released today...?


CGN said next week up until today (I believe), when they changed it to the 16th.

----------


## SJNeal

> CGN said next week up until today (I believe), when they changed it to the 16th.


Interesting.  Yesterday (maybe Sunday?) IST had it on the list for this weeks releases, but when I looked a moment ago it was completely gone.  Fingers crossed DC isn't pulling their typical shenanigans... *eyeroll*

----------


## krylox

> You don't want my copy. I'm a madman who sometimes reads oversized books in the bath. 
> Of course, I always have a backup, further cementing my descent into lunacy.


Wow, so you buy omnis TWICE? 

Very... ehem... impresssed!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Johnatellodi

> Wow, so you buy omnis TWICE? 
> 
> Very... ehem... impresssed!


I do. 
It's madness, but I'm actually very selective, so I wouldn't be surprised if I have a smaller collection than many here, even with the double-dipping. There are so many books I'd love to own, but I just don't have the space and I'm a bit of a minimalist. I buy the few books I truly love, and make sure to have a backup copy of them. 




> Do you have a tray or something? You jut hold up a 10lb book in the bath? Your muscles must be insane.


I don't have a tray, but that'd be awesome if it were built right. I just sort of lean the book on my stomach and legs. It ends up being pretty bearable. It's definitely cumbersome, so I typically only do it with smaller books, but there's just something relaxing to me about drowning out the world with a bath and getting lost in a comic.

----------


## Adset

I don’t double dip omnis, but I’ll get softcover trades of stuff I love and constantly re-read even if I’ve got an omnibus. I’m currently picking up the GL and JSA by Geoff Johns trades, even though I’ve got the omnibus sets of each. Easier to read! I’ve got the same set-up for a few Vertigo series, too.

----------


## SJNeal

> I don't have a tray, but that'd be awesome if it were built right. I just sort of lean the book on my stomach and legs. It ends up being pretty bearable. It's definitely cumbersome, so I typically only do it with smaller books, but there's just something relaxing to me about drowning out the world with a bath and getting lost in a comic.


So wait... you're in the bathtub, reading an omni that's balanced on your stomach/legs?  I'm having a hard time visualizing a scenario in which at least 1/3 of the book isn't submerged in water.   :Confused: 

Is this bathtub empty...?  :Wink:

----------


## Johnatellodi

Well you can sort of lean up and rest your back on the wall. So you're cradling the book or sort of lifting your leg to help you support it. 

Or yeah, you kind of dip down into a low level of water and let it chill on your chest.
I'm not saying it's ideal with an omnibus, but I have done it with The Invisibles omnibus while temporarily staying in a home with a huge bathtub. Good times.

----------


## SJNeal

> Well you can sort of lean up and rest your back on the wall. So you're cradling the book or sort of lifting your leg to help you support it. 
> 
> Or yeah, you kind of dip down into a low level of water and let it chill on your chest.
> I'm not saying it's ideal with an omnibus, but I have done it with The Invisibles omnibus while temporarily staying in a home with a huge bathtub. Good times.


Every fiber of my being says you don't bring books anywhere near liquid, so I'm utterly fascinated by this... lol

----------


## Rincewind

> Every fiber of my being says you don't bring books anywhere near liquid, so I'm utterly fascinated by this... lol


Some people just like to chill in the tub.

CAfhOCxWEAI0Cu0.jpg

----------


## Hypo

*Dig the Magnificent Cover for DCs WHOs WHO OMNIBUS Vol. 1*

----------


## SJNeal

^ ^ ^ 

That's gorgeous!  

Perez' Aquaman is perfect, so I was hoping his image from #1 would make the cover somewhere, but maybe volume 2...

----------


## JAG2045

My copy of Green Lantern: Circle of Fire just arrived and contains:

Green Lantern 129-136
Green Lantern/Adam Strange 1
Green Lantern/Atom 1
Green Lantern/Firestorm 1
Green Lantern/Green Lantern 1
Green Lantern/Power Girl 1
Green Lantern: Circle of Fire 1-2

Extras - Profile page of "Circle of Green Lanterns" from Green Lantern Secret Files 3

Posted pics here:

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1314736

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1314737

----------


## SJNeal

> My copy of Green Lantern: Circle of Fire just arrived and contains:
> 
> Green Lantern 129-136
> Green Lantern/Adam Strange 1
> Green Lantern/Atom 1
> Green Lantern/Firestorm 1
> Green Lantern/Green Lantern 1
> Green Lantern/Power Girl 1
> Green Lantern: Circle of Fire 1-2
> ...


I *really* want to pick this up, but it would be a double (triple?) dip, as I already have the singles and the old trade from years ago.  I'd have no problem buying this material again if I had any confidence in DC to complete Winick's run - which could be done in just 2 more trades after this!

----------


## JAG2045

> I *really* want to pick this up, but it would be a double (triple?) dip, as I already have the singles and the old trade from years ago.  I'd have no problem buying this material again if I had any confidence in DC to complete Winick's run - which could be done in just 2 more trades after this!


I know the feeling, I decided to upgrade my old TPB's to the new edition - hoping it sells well enough to release the rest of the Winnick run!

----------


## ER Prest

So I just wrapped up the first Batman omnibus by Morrison - such a trip revisiting this. It's been around 10 years since I read it what's collected here. I think I was reading it monthly around the time R.I.P. had just started, and fell off the monthlies around the time Inc vol 1 wrapped up/New 52 started, so I've never actually finished his run.

But this first book, what a ride. I'd forgotten a good chunk of what happens, and while some of it hasn't aged super well, there's so much excellent stuff going on here. It's a little uneven and bumpy at times, but most of the writing is still sharp, almost has an urgency to it. Really enjoying it. Gonna start the Absolute Final Crisis (which has also been nearly a decade since I read it) before moving on to the 2nd omnibus

----------


## Vordan

Got my Morrison Doom Patrol and Johns Aquaman omnibuses. Jesus Im almost afraid to try reading DP, certainly doesnt feel like its meant to be read lol.

----------


## SJNeal

> Got my Morrison Doom Patrol and Johns Aquaman omnibuses. Jesus I’m almost afraid to try reading DP, certainly doesn’t feel like it’s meant to be read lol.


Tread lightly with that Doom Patrol book.  I didn't even finish reading my copy, and it's only been pulled off the shelf a couple times, but it's already making that ominous cracking sound when opened...  :Frown:

----------


## Brian

> Tread lightly with that Doom Patrol book.  I didn't even finish reading my copy, and it's only been pulled off the shelf a couple times, but it's already making that ominous cracking sound when opened...


It's funny how I read that as _omnibus_ cracking sound and still knew what you were talking about  :Big Grin:

----------


## Brian

Omar has a preview of DC's May's collected edition solicits. Those of you waiting on the third absolute Swamp Thing or the third JLA Bronze Age Omni should be happy  :Smile:

----------


## Captain Craig

Yes indeed to that JLA Bronze Age volume 3!! I also am hoping that cover stays! I immediately noticed it was not that cover version 2 that the collections dept went with the last year+ like with Robin, Joker and Doom Patrol.

----------


## JAG2045

I am really hoping DC decide to include Flash 163 in "Flash by Waid volume 8" rather than orphaning it (especially as the book is already listed to include other issues not written by Waid!)

----------


## Vilynne

I ask this periodically (too often sadly) but is anyone reading anything current? If so what are some top picks? I ask because The Future State trades are starting to roll out and some of it looks interesting, but I've played this game with DC before... So I'm wondering if any of it is even worth my time, or should I continue to just get classics like Waid's Flash?

----------


## slop101

I was wondering what's holding up the 3rd Alan Moore Absolute Swamp Thing. Nice to finally have a date, but 10/26 is so far away!

----------


## SJNeal

> I was wondering what's holding up the 3rd Alan Moore Absolute Swamp Thing. Nice to finally have a date, but 10/26 is so far away!


I'm still trying to find Vol. 2!  They reprinted Vol. 1 in pretty short order, so I'm hoping for the same.

----------


## SJNeal

> It's funny how I read that as _omnibus_ cracking sound and still knew what you were talking about


Sadly, too many of us are familiar with ominous omnibus sounds...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## slop101

> I'm still trying to find Vol. 2!  They reprinted Vol. 1 in pretty short order, so I'm hoping for the same.


Didn't know vol 2 sold out so quick. I didn't jump on it immediately upon release, but pretty soon after.

And question on the newly released Absolute Planetary... I have the Omnibus, but I'm super tempted by the absolute, as that too has the whole run plus extras, and it's even bigger... too big?

----------


## SJNeal

> I am really hoping DC decide to include Flash 163 in "Flash by Waid volume 8" rather than orphaning it (especially as the book is already listed to include other issues not written by Waid!)


Yeah, that was annoying.  But hey, it's DC - we don't really know the contents of anything until it's actually in our hands!   :Wink: 




> I ask this periodically (too often sadly) but is anyone reading anything current? If so what are some top picks? I ask because The Future State trades are starting to roll out and some of it looks interesting, but I've played this game with DC before... So I'm wondering if any of it is even worth my time, or should I continue to just get classics like Waid's Flash?


Not to sound like a hater, but save your money.  As suspected, very few elements of Future State are carrying onward and into the DCU proper.  If that's something that's important to you, maybe check out whatever collection includes the Wonder Woman, Green Lantern, and Teen Titans stuff.

Just my 2 cents.  Others seem to find Future State amazing.   :Smile:

----------


## Vordan

> Tread lightly with that Doom Patrol book.  I didn't even finish reading my copy, and it's only been pulled off the shelf a couple times, but it's already making that ominous cracking sound when opened...


I broke my rule about not buying any omnibuses over 900 pages, and I’m already regretting it lol. Don’t get me wrong I’m happy to have the book, but I just don’t know if I’ll actually be able to READ this. Least it confirms to me that I’m waiting for Marvel to put out new hardcovers of Morrison’s X-Men run rather than buying omnibuses for that.

----------


## SJNeal

^ ^ ^ 

Yeah there's really no comfortable way to read books that big.  I'm thinking of investing in a church style podium for my living room.  Sucks to stand, and I'll look like some kind of nerdy preacher, but at least my arms/neck/back won't be in pain... *shrug*  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Brian

> Didn't know vol 2 sold out so quick. I didn't jump on it immediately upon release, but pretty soon after.
> 
> And question on the newly released Absolute Planetary... I have the Omnibus, but I'm super tempted by the absolute, as that too has the whole run plus extras, and it's even bigger... too big?


The new absolute has a glued binding. I'd avoid it and stick to the Omnibus if I were you. See the 6:25 mark here:

----------


## Vilynne

> Yeah, that was annoying.  But hey, it's DC - we don't really know the contents of anything until it's actually in our hands!  
> 
> 
> 
> Not to sound like a hater, but save your money.  As suspected, very few elements of Future State are carrying onward and into the DCU proper.  If that's something that's important to you, maybe check out whatever collection includes the Wonder Woman, Green Lantern, and Teen Titans stuff.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.  Others seem to find Future State amazing.


I appreciate the honest answer! Honestly I'm tired of the comics constantly being a "shake the status Q" instead of telling a good story. Writers are constantly being swapped out or leaving, and I miss the consistency of a character and their arc. I find my self more in more in love with older runs and I wonder where the magic went.

----------


## ER Prest

> The new absolute has a glued binding. I'd avoid it and stick to the Omnibus if I were you. See the 6:25 mark here:


I didn't buy this as I have the original Absolutes, but I skimmed this video as I was curious(but didn't watch/listen to it). 

It looks like there are signatures, which would make is sewn binding, not glued. But I also can't really tell if they are signatures or not, or simply the color bleed from the issues having similar backgrounds.

----------


## Adset

> My copy of Green Lantern: Circle of Fire just arrived and contains:
> 
> Green Lantern 129-136
> Green Lantern/Adam Strange 1
> Green Lantern/Atom 1
> Green Lantern/Firestorm 1
> Green Lantern/Green Lantern 1
> Green Lantern/Power Girl 1
> Green Lantern: Circle of Fire 1-2
> ...


I’ve been collecting GL continuously since the 90s but for reasons that escape me I skipped the Circle of Fire stuff back when it was released and never went back to pick it up. So this collection was my first time reading it — and on a scale of “The JSA Returns!” (excellent) and “World Without Grownups” (awful) I thought this landed squarely in the middle. The early Brian K Vaughn work was fun. The story was breezy and light. Nothing grand, but certainly not a bad read. I liked that the JLA was taken off the table and we got team-ups with the B-side Leaguers (Atom, Firestorm, etc).

Of course, the Winick-written GL #129-136 is strong. I’ve read his run several times through the years and it never disappoints. I hope we get the additional trades to finish out his GL work... and that this doesn’t become the orphaned twin of the two Marz Kyle Rayner volumes.

----------


## SJNeal

> Of course, the Winick-written GL #129-136 is strong. I’ve read his run several times through the years and it never disappoints. I hope we get the additional trades to finish out his GL work... and that this doesn’t become the orphaned twin of the two Marz Kyle Rayner volumes.


I hate to be a pessimist, but I'm not holding my breath.  

Those bums at DC canceled Marz' Vol. 3 like the week before it was supposed to be released.  If anything, I would be less surprised to see them reprint Marz first two volumes, recut into a chunkier book (like "Circle of Fire"), and my dumb ass will buy them again in the hopes that they continue the line this time... *eyeroll*

----------


## The Cheat

> I'm still trying to find Vol. 2!  They reprinted Vol. 1 in pretty short order, so I'm hoping for the same.


Me too. Held on hoping Amazon would fulfil my cheap pre-order. Should have just grabbed it from elsewhere, it's not like I wouldn't have been able to re-sell a second copy.

----------


## HandofPrometheus

Man, I can't stop looking at my Justice League of America by Brad Meltzer hardcover. It's so beautiful. Also one of my favorite runs.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*ABSOLUTE SWAMP THING BY ALAN MOORE VOL. 3* 
written by ALAN MOORE
art by RICK VEITCH, ALFREDO ALCALA, JOHN TOTLEBEN, and others
cover by JOHN TOTLEBEN
ON SALE 10/26/21
$99.99 US | $130.99 CAN | 400 PAGES | FC
8.25" x 12.5"
DC BLACK LABEL | AGES 17+
Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-219-2
In this new Absolute edition, Swamp Thing returns from Hell only to learn that Abby has fled Gotham City, where he runs afoul of Batman, Lex Luthor, and the Gotham City Police Department. Then, Swamp Thing travels across the galaxy, where his consciousness has been hurled. Trying to find his way back to Earth, he stops over on Thanagar, home of Hawkman; Rann, home of Adam Strange; and encounters the Green Lantern of a world of sentient plants.
Collects Swamp Thing #5164 and DC Comics Presents #85.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*FOURTH WORLD BY JOHN BYRNE OMNIBUS* 
written by JOHN BYRNE
art by JOHN BYRNE, WALTER SIMONSON, RON WAGNER, and others
cover by WALTER SIMONSON
ON SALE 7/13/21
$75.00 US | $99.00 CAN | 768 PAGES | FC | DC
Hardcover
7.0625" x 10.875"
ISBN: 978-1-77951-017-4
Legendary writer/artist John Byrne brought his unique vision to New Genesis and Apokolips in the 1990sstarting with the destruction of the twin worlds! Only Metron of the New Gods survives to journey to Earth to try to save the New Gods future! But in the process, Metron discovers his own part in their destruction! Along the way, the Forever People and Lightray return as the pieces begin falling into place for Metron, but the answers he seeks lie beyond the impenetrable Source Wall.
Then, New Genesis and Apokolips are reborn as a single planetand Highfather is to blame! With his son, Orion, and Takion, living avatar of the Source, Highfather sets his sights on the ultimate confrontation with Darkseid, master of Apokolips! And in the miniseries Genesis, Earths heroes are losing their powersthanks to the Godwave, a force that created gods and planets across the galaxy eons ago.
Collects New Gods #12-15 (1997), Jack Kirbys Fourth World #1-20, and Genesis #1-4.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA: THE BRONZE AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 3* 
written by GERRY CONWAY, PAUL LEVITZ, MARTIN PASKO, and STEVE ENGLEHART
art by DICK DILLIN, GEORGE TUSKA, and others
cover by KARL KERSCHL
ON SALE 7/6/21
$125.00 US | $163.00 CAN | 1,192 PAGES | FC | DC
Hardcover
7.0625" x 10.875"
ISBN: 978-1-77951-016-7
The JLA moves into the second half of the 70s with tales guest-starring the Justice Society of America, the Legion of Super-Heroes, and heroes from the long-gone past including Jonah Hex, the Viking Prince, Enemy Ace, and more. Plus, the Leagues mascot, Snapper Carr, turns against the team, the Phantom Stranger helps the team battle a returning pantheon of ancient gods, the Martian Manhunter faces Despero for the lives of the League, and the Secret Society of Super-Villains swap bodies with the Worlds Greatest Superheroes. Plus, Black Lightning is invited to join the JLAbut turns down the invitation for mysterious reasons.
Collects Justice League of America #147-182, Super-Team Family #11-14, DC Special #27, DC Special Series #6, Secret Society of Super-Villains #15, DC Comics Presents #17, and pages from Amazing World of DC comics #14.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> *JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA: THE BRONZE AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 3* 
> written by GERRY CONWAY, PAUL LEVITZ, MARTIN PASKO, and STEVE ENGLEHART
> art by DICK DILLIN, GEORGE TUSKA, and others
> cover by KARL KERSCHL
> ON SALE 7/6/21
> $125.00 US | $163.00 CAN | 1,192 PAGES | FC | DC
> Hardcover
> 7.0625" x 10.875"
> ISBN: 978-1-77951-016-7
> ...


I was just about to ask about this AGAIN, I knew DC had to put this one out no matter how much disarray they are in now.

----------


## newparisian

Thoughts on the recent Manhunter HC (Goodwin), and the Tynion 'Tec omni?

----------


## JBatmanFan05

> *ABSOLUTE SWAMP THING BY ALAN MOORE VOL. 3* 
> written by ALAN MOORE
> art by RICK VEITCH, ALFREDO ALCALA, JOHN TOTLEBEN, and others
> 
> Collects Swamp Thing #51–64 and *DC Comics Presents #85*.


Great they included Pres #85, but it didn't "occur" in or around Swamp Thing #51-64, it was published a bit before then.  And that does matter, because there was no Vertigo label (Vertigo didn't exist!) separating the "main" Swampy issues from Pres #85.  So I see a bad misplacement, no attempt to place it correctly even.  And I do not understand why.

But I saw this coming long ago hence I custom bound Moore's run, so I could put #85 where it belongs.

----------


## JoeGuy

Cheers Raffi.

----------


## ER Prest

Wrapped up Absolute Final Crisis and volumes 2 and 3 of Morrison's Batman this past week. 

FC is still such a great book, especially the latter half. Could have done a bit better of a job with some of the character transitions in story in regards to the other tie ins, but overall really enjoyed rereading this for the 4th(5th?) time.

The second Batman omnibus was mostly a reread, I'm pretty sure I read every issue of this book back when it was coming out, but it's been a while. I really wish we had gotten more DickBats and Damien adventures from Morrison before he started bringing back/focusing on Bruce again. I know a few other writers at the time wrote the two of them together, but i really wish they had stuck with DickBats and Damien for more than the 1 publication year or so and really went with it. 

The third was mostly new stuff for me - I think I had read the first few issues of Inc, but then fell off back when it was first published. I don't know how Burnham didn't become one of DC's premier artists after his run on Inc vol2, his work was consistently great. Some of the faces could be kinda funky sometimes, but overall he was really versatile. I also wish the Batman Inc was more line wide - and lasted longer. That could have been really fun with a lot of those characters. 

Question though - all the Spyral stuff with OG Batwoman/Kathy Webb-Kane - is this ever followed up on by any other authors? I know Seeley/King did some Spyral stuff in Grayson, but I haven't read it yet.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Question though - all the Spyral stuff with OG Batwoman/Kathy Webb-Kane - is this ever followed up on by any other authors? I know Seeley/King did some Spyral stuff in Grayson, but I haven't read it yet.


Without too much of a spoiler, Grayson tries really hard to address Kathy Kane w/o ever addressing Kathy Kane. One would guess that the original pitch was Kane-heavy, and editorial pared it all back to hints and allusions. I'm not aware of any other references to Kathy post-Morrison, which is such a shame. It's such a cool twist on the Batman vs spy agency type story.

----------


## Johnatellodi

Morrison's run on Batman is perhaps my favorite run in comics, but I've never read Final Crisis. Of course, the blanks are filled in enough for me to understand the implications, but I have to wonder if I am missing out big time by omitting this story from my re-reads of Morrison's Batman.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Morrison's run on Batman is perhaps my favorite run in comics, but I've never read Final Crisis. Of course, the blanks are filled in enough for me to understand the implications, but I have to wonder if I am missing out big time by omitting this story from my re-reads of Morrison's Batman.


I'm doing this from memory, so it might be a bit off, but Batman is probably on 20 pages total in FC. Now, he's a total badass in some of them, so it might be worth the price of admission, but it's not necessarily worth it if you're reading it for the Batman stuff primarily. I don't think you'll miss anything that isn't laid out in Return of Bruce Wayne or Batman 701/702, at least in a technical sense. 

If you're just generally interested in the story, though, I think it's fantastic. Lots of stuff going on with the New Gods, Superman, Batman, the multiverse, etc. It's easily my favorite Crisis and one of my favorite event books

----------


## ER Prest

> Without too much of a spoiler, Grayson tries really hard to address Kathy Kane w/o ever addressing Kathy Kane. One would guess that the original pitch was Kane-heavy, and editorial pared it all back to hints and allusions. I'm not aware of any other references to Kathy post-Morrison, which is such a shame. It's such a cool twist on the Batman vs spy agency type story.


Gotcha - It's on my list to read, I just haven't gotten to it yet. It's a shame that a lot of what Morrison did was kind of just left alone after he was done, I think he did some really interesting things with the supporting cast and introduced a lot of newer villains and elements. Kinda of like his New Xmen run. 

It's also wild to me how his Batman run has so many parallels with Brubaker Captain America run, even as they were coming out at the same time. 




> Morrison's run on Batman is perhaps my favorite run in comics, but I've never read Final Crisis. Of course, the blanks are filled in enough for me to understand the implications, but I have to wonder if I am missing out big time by omitting this story from my re-reads of Morrison's Batman.





> I'm doing this from memory, so it might be a bit off, but Batman is probably on 20 pages total in FC. Now, he's a total badass in some of them, so it might be worth the price of admission, but it's not necessarily worth it if you're reading it for the Batman stuff primarily. I don't think you'll miss anything that isn't laid out in Return of Bruce Wayne or Batman 701/702, at least in a technical sense. 
> 
> If you're just generally interested in the story, though, I think it's fantastic. Lots of stuff going on with the New Gods, Superman, Batman, the multiverse, etc. It's easily my favorite Crisis and one of my favorite event books


Final Crisis is...big. It's extravagant. Morrison does not hold your hand at all. When I first read it as it was coming out in singles, I actually didn't like it. I reread it a year or two after it was complete and saw it in a whole new light. And it gets better every time. It's seriously grandiose. I agree with bob, it's one of my favorite crossover events too

Batman 702 is definitely a rehash of FC for his Batman run, but 701 fills in a lot of gaps between RIP and FC. It should have actually been included in FC or published earlier/end of RIP, in my opinion.

----------


## Enigma

I'm really enjoying GA WW. However, a plus and a minus that I want to point out.

+
Every issue (general aspect of GA as far as I'm aware) is a self contained story, so I can just read an issue as and when I like, weaving it in with other comics and prose very easily. Especially nice for those times when I have minimal reading time. I think I will probably always have some GA comics on hand for this reason - I'm thinking some Green Lantern next as the next GA WW isn't out until summer.

-
The whole Baroness Paula von Gunther had a captive child and therefore her absolute lack of morality, treasonous deeds and general evilness are all forgiven and now she gets to serve Aphrodite, is so irksome that I find it hard to express. It's about the dumbest thing I've ever seen in comics. That wouldn't fly even if she had acted only within the bounds of what she had to do to keep her daughter alive, but she didn't, she went well beyond that and enjoyed a lot of it. I just don't get it.

----------


## Balakin

> I'm really enjoying GA WW. However, a plus and a minus that I want to point out.
> 
> +
> Every issue (general aspect of GA as far as I'm aware) is a self contained story, so I can just read an issue as and when I like, weaving it in with other comics and prose very easily. Especially nice for those times when I have minimal reading time. I think I will probably always have some GA comics on hand for this reason - I'm thinking some Green Lantern next as the next GA WW isn't out until summer.
> 
> -
> The whole Baroness Paula von Gunther had a captive child and therefore her absolute lack of morality, treasonous deeds and general evilness are all forgiven and now she gets to serve Aphrodite, is so irksome that I find it hard to express. It's about the dumbest thing I've ever seen in comics. That wouldn't fly even if she had acted only within the bounds of what she had to do to keep her daughter alive, but she didn't, she went well beyond that and enjoyed a lot of it. I just don't get it.


Have you read other GA comics? Cause if I'm not mistaken WW was kind of a unique one. From that time period I've mostly read comic strips but those are usually superior to comics (not all, obviously).

----------


## seusilva

With the recent Lucifer and Books of Magic omnibus do you guys think there's a chance to a Sandman Mistery Theatre omnibus? 
I want to collect the series but its a bit hard! I love the covers and the art and the crime atmosphere.

----------


## Citizen Kane

> With the recent Lucifer and Books of Magic omnibus do you guys think there's a chance to a Sandman Mistery Theatre omnibus? 
> I want to collect the series but its a bit hard! I love the covers and the art and the crime atmosphere.


I recently picked up a few of the trades for Mystery Theatre, and I've been wondering that myself. Honestly, I wouldn't get my hopes up.

----------


## The Cheat

> Me too. Held on hoping Amazon would fulfil my cheap pre-order. Should have just grabbed it from elsewhere, it's not like I wouldn't have been able to re-sell a second copy.


Amazon US had a restock, £60 including shipping. Now just need to wait and see in what condition it makes it over the Atlantic  :EEK!:

----------


## Enigma

> Have you read other GA comics? Cause if I'm not mistaken WW was kind of a unique one. From that time period I've mostly read comic strips but those are usually superior to comics (not all, obviously).


I haven't actually. Good to know though!  :Smile:

----------


## SJNeal

> With the recent Lucifer and Books of Magic omnibus do you guys think there's a chance to a Sandman Mistery Theatre omnibus? 
> I want to collect the series but its a bit hard! I love the covers and the art and the crime atmosphere.


They could do _Sandman Mystery Theatre_ in two omni's (like they did with the _Lucifer_ ones) and I'd definitely buy them since they apparently can't get their sh!t together long enough to finish the trades.  

I'm still holding off on buying _Books of Magic_ until I see the second volume solicited; my poor shelves can't handle another orphan...  :Frown:

----------


## Adset

I’m hoping with the rise of compendiums that we may get a Mystery Theatre set at some point. I think that might be the most economical route for DC.

----------


## SJNeal

> I’m hoping with the rise of compendiums that we may get a Mystery Theatre set at some point. I think that might be the most economical route for DC.


Ooh, good point!  These days, 2-3 books at ~$50 each is much more appealing to me than 2 at $150 each.

The sheer amount of pages they stuff between paper covers with glued bindings has me worries about the durability of the format, but I haven't seen any bad reviews of the _Fables_ compendium yet...

----------


## fillmont

> With the recent Lucifer and Books of Magic omnibus do you guys think there's a chance to a Sandman Mistery Theatre omnibus? 
> I want to collect the series but its a bit hard! I love the covers and the art and the crime atmosphere.


As others have said, its possible but not likely. Both Lucifer and Books of Magic had recent series under the Sandman Universe banner. The Lucifer and Books of Magic omnis are presented as "Sandman Universe Classics." Had there been a new Sandman Mystery Theatre series, it'd be more likely.

If the Books of Magic and Lucifer omnis sell well enough, though, they might try for a Sandman Mystery Theatre omni too. But I wouldn't get my hopes up.

----------


## CellarDweller

This arrived today, my volume 2 of the Super Friends collection.





I tried to get it through two different comic book stores (just like I did with vol 1) but neither returned my calls or emails.  I ended up having to go through Amazon.

----------


## JAG2045

Batman Gotham Knights: Contested arrived and it contains -

Gotham Knights 14-24 & 32 (issues 25-31 are part of the Batman Murderer/Fugitive storyline)

----------


## newparisian

Thoughts on the upcoming Batgirl by Simone omni? Is it grimdark or hampered by editorial decrees? I've heard the latter about Simone's WW run.

----------


## Dick Grayson

> Thoughts on the upcoming Batgirl by Simone omni? Is it grimdark or hampered by editorial decrees? I've heard the latter about Simone's WW run.


It is both grim dark AND hampered by editorial, like most New 52 titles were. She literally got fired and rehired during the run, if that gives you any indication. It’s not bad and has its moments, but in all honesty, there aren’t many of the initial New 52 titles I would rank very highly.

----------


## Enigma

I'm looking forward to getting my copy, it's my first Batgirl read  :Smile:

----------


## JAG2045

> It is both grim dark AND hampered by editorial, like most New 52 titles were. She literally got fired and rehired during the run, if that gives you any indication. It’s not bad and has its moments, but in all honesty, there aren’t many of the initial New 52 titles I would rank very highly.


Agreed, I read the first 3 or 4 TPB's of the series but found it so grimdark I eventually gave up on it - there never seemed to be any moments of levity in the book (apparently according to Simone this was an editorial mandate across the whole line of Bat-titles)

----------


## shaboo

> Agreed, I read the first 3 or 4 TPB's of the series but found it so grimdark I eventually gave up on it - there never seemed to be any moments of levity in the book (apparently according to Simone this was an editorial mandate across the whole line of Bat-titles)


With Simone the darkness is gone, too. At issue #35, the series is revamped with a lighter tone and a new status quo. For all intents and purposes, Batgirl of Burnside reboots Barbara Gordon within New 52 continuity to fit her into a younger, hipper, collegiate life.

----------


## newparisian

Thanks for the input folks.

----------


## JAG2045

> With Simone the darkness is gone, too. At issue #35, the series is revamped with a lighter tone and a new status quo. For all intents and purposes, Batgirl of Burnside reboots Barbara Gordon within New 52 continuity to fit her into a younger, hipper, collegiate life.


Yeah I much preferred the later Batgirl of Burnside run, personally I'm hoping that gets an omnibus next

----------


## Brian

> Yeah I much preferred the later Batgirl of Burnside run, personally I'm hoping that gets an omnibus next


There was one scheduled for September 2019, but DC cancelled it just before final orders were due. That's not to say it might not reappear on the schedules at a future date.

----------


## JAG2045

> There was one scheduled for September 2019, but DC cancelled it just before final orders were due. That's not to say it might not reappear on the schedules at a future date.


Yeah I'm hoping it does (IIRC the Batwoman one was cancelled at one point then eventually got relisted)

----------


## Enigma

I have little Batgirl background. Is there anything I should try to read (or be aware of) prior to the Simone run?

----------


## newparisian

The reason I'm interested at all in the Batgirl omni is because I've only ever read Babs (Oracle or Batgirl) in other people's books, never her own sustained run. I do have Dixon's Year One which is amazing (as is Robin Y1). I did like Snyder's Batman from the same time so maybe that level of dark will be ok. 

Hmmm... I don't know, it'll be an IST 3pm spur of the moment decision haha

----------


## bob.schoonover

> I have little Batgirl background. Is there anything I should try to read (or be aware of) prior to the Simone run?


As long as you were aware that she used to be Oracle and that she has a brother, I think you're set.

----------


## Enigma

Awesomesauce, thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Hypno

> I'm looking forward to getting my copy, it's my first Batgirl read


If you like the Synder Batman run, Batgirl fits that tone pretty well.

----------


## Enigma

> If you like the Synder Batman run, Batgirl fits that tone pretty well.


I did indeed enjoy it, so that's good to know.

----------


## Vordan

C9E6D678-36A6-40E9-8C45-45EC9459F79E.jpg

Got my Morrison Superman Omnibus!

----------


## Dr Hank

Looks good, got mine on order.

----------


## Vilynne

> Gotcha - It's on my list to read, I just haven't gotten to it yet. It's a shame that a lot of what Morrison did was kind of just left alone after he was done, I think he did some really interesting things with the supporting cast and introduced a lot of newer villains and elements. Kinda of like his New Xmen run. 
> 
> It's also wild to me how his Batman run has so many parallels with Brubaker Captain America run, even as they were coming out at the same time. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final Crisis is...big. It's extravagant. Morrison does not hold your hand at all. When I first read it as it was coming out in singles, I actually didn't like it. I reread it a year or two after it was complete and saw it in a whole new light. And it gets better every time. It's seriously grandiose. I agree with bob, it's one of my favorite crossover events too
> ...


I know there are reading lists out there for FC, but what are your (or anyone's) recommended reading for FC? As in, to read along side it or before/after. I'm no DC historian but I like to think of myself as pretty well versed. Everytime I read it (even with the recommended reading lists) I feel like I'm missing something. The same goes for Seven Soilders. I felt Multiversity was Morrisons easiest series to get into. (and I'm aware there's content in Multiversity that sheds some light on FC, still doesn't quite help).

----------


## Brian

> C9E6D678-36A6-40E9-8C45-45EC9459F79E.jpg
> 
> Got my Morrison Superman Omnibus!





> Looks good, got mine on order.


Bleeding cool is is reporting that at least one of the pages is missing all of its dialogue. 

https://bleedingcool.com/comics/shol...erman-omnibus/

----------


## SJNeal

> Bleeding cool is is reporting that at least one of the pages is missing all of its dialogue. 
> 
> https://bleedingcool.com/comics/shol...erman-omnibus/


Ah, DC... never change.  

And poor Sholly Fisch.  The guy gets no respect...

----------


## Bad Witch

Since they released road to no man's land omni is there any word on a no man's land omni?

----------


## Captain Craig

No word on an actual No Man's Land Omni but it is surely on some Whiteboard in the Collections Department.
Probably the 2nd biggest event after the "Knightfall/Crusade" saga.
Contagion is imo the third biggest.

----------


## Brian

There's an ad in the back of the _Road To..._ omni for NML Omnibus Vol 1. You can see it at the 9:31 mark of the Near Mint' channel's first look video - https://youtu.be/Wghuh0wV27I?t=571.

That said, there's no release date, and it hasn't shown up in the advance book market solicits yet. But it should be a matter of when, not if.

----------


## Vordan

> Bleeding cool is is reporting that at least one of the pages is missing all of its dialogue. 
> 
> https://bleedingcool.com/comics/shol...erman-omnibus/


Yep just reached the page. It sucks but at least it isn’t one of the most important ones. DC really needs to get better at this though if they’re going to be charging $70+ for these. Does DC send out fixed reprints when stuff like this happens or are you just screwed? Only recently started collecting omnis and this definitely taught me not to preorder.

----------


## SJNeal

> Yep just reached the page. It sucks but at least it isn’t one of the most important ones. DC really needs to get better at this though if they’re going to be charging $70+ for these. Does DC send out fixed reprints when stuff like this happens or are you just screwed? Only recently started collecting omnis and this definitely taught me not to preorder.


The first (?) time something like this happened was with one of the original printings of Geoff Johns' Flash omnibus vol. 2 or 3.  I want to say some pages were out of order though, not missing dialogue.  I had preordered and was sent a replacement at no charge.  Even sold the defective one for pennies on eBay.  The missing word balloons also happened with some (not all) of the first printings of JLI Vol. 1, but to my knowledge they just fast tracked a reprint but didn't offer free replacements.  My copy was fine, so I could be mistaken.

Don't let this put you off of pre-ordering though!  We need those numbers to insure these books even see the light of day!   :Smile:

----------


## Vordan

> The first (?) time something like this happened was with one of the original printings of Geoff Johns' Flash omnibus vol. 2 or 3.  I want to say some pages were out of order though, not missing dialogue.  I had preordered and was sent a replacement at no charge.  Even sold the defective one for pennies on eBay.  The missing word balloons also happened with some (not all) of the first printings of JLI Vol. 1, but to my knowledge they just fast tracked a reprint but didn't offer free replacements.  My copy was fine, so I could be mistaken.
> 
> Don't let this put you off of pre-ordering though!  We need those numbers to insure these books even see the light of day!


Hah yeah it’s kind of annoying how the industry works with preorders, but if it’s something I really love I know I have to put money down. How do you know when they “fix” issues, because I preordered my Omni through DCBS. I’ll buy a replacement if I have to I just want to know when the issue is fixed. Would be nice to get a free replacement but I’m not holding my breath.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

IST traded replacement copies for the New Gods Omnibus, but I don’t see this happening . I thought Sholly Fisch was a new guy when the New 52 came out. He deserves a cover mention. All his backups are world building, emotional gems for that Superman’s story. The Morrison run moved so fast, Fisch’s stories allowed things to breathe so to speak. He deserves a cover mention! I think he has ties to classic Super Friends cartoons! He deserves a cover mention!

----------


## Tony

Anyone know if they are going to continue Teen Titans by Geoff Johns or JSA by Geoff Johns?

----------


## Adset

I think the odds are much greater that DC continues on with JSA. We just got volume 4 in December. The last TT volume came out early-ish 2019, I think.

----------


## Tony

Thanks, I may switch to singles on Teen Titans then as long as the sale is going.

----------


## SJNeal

> Hah yeah its kind of annoying how the industry works with preorders, but if its something I really love I know I have to put money down. How do you know when they fix issues, because I preordered my Omni through DCBS. Ill buy a replacement if I have to I just want to know when the issue is fixed. Would be nice to get a free replacement but Im not holding my breath.


My defective Flash omni was from DCBS as well.  I wouldn't have even known anything was wrong with it (still wouldn't, it's shrinkwrapped to this day!) if they hadn't emailed me saying a replacement was on its way.

----------


## ER Prest

So New Teen Titans Omnibus 5 recently came out, brining us up to issue 49 of the second series. 6 is scheduled for later this year, but that doesn't collect anything from the monthly - why couldn't this be NTT Spotlight Omnibus or something, like how the Classic X-Men was? Regardless, that leaves 81 monthly issues by my count, 50-130 of the renamed The New Titans title, and whatever other annuals/peripheral issues that I'm not really sure about. Think we'll get New Teen Titans Omnibus 7, or New Titans Omnibus 1? They could wrap it up with 3 books, 2 if they squeezed. 

That'd leave Team Titans, 24ish issues, and the Jurgens Teen Titans, also 24ish issues, uncollected in omnibus books before getting around to the Titans/Young Justice launches

----------


## kodave

Looks like the new Absolute Planetary is OOS at IST. Seems to be in stock at other places. I wonder if there are still pandemic-related print run issues, DC distribution issues, or both. There are a number of books that have gone OOS at IST that are at other retailers, but no sign of new stock at IST for months now.

----------


## Adset

> So New Teen Titans Omnibus 5 recently came out, brining us up to issue 49 of the second series. 6 is scheduled for later this year, but that doesn't collect anything from the monthly - why couldn't this be NTT Spotlight Omnibus or something, like how the Classic X-Men was? Regardless, that leaves 81 monthly issues by my count, 50-130 of the renamed The New Titans title, and whatever other annuals/peripheral issues that I'm not really sure about. Think we'll get New Teen Titans Omnibus 7, or New Titans Omnibus 1? They could wrap it up with 3 books, 2 if they squeezed. 
> 
> That'd leave Team Titans, 24ish issues, and the Jurgens Teen Titans, also 24ish issues, uncollected in omnibus books before getting around to the Titans/Young Justice launches


I’m not sure if they’ll finish to be honest... I could see them going through Titans Hunt, but the last 40-50 issues of New Titans is an unreadable travesty.

----------


## JAG2045

> So New Teen Titans Omnibus 5 recently came out, brining us up to issue 49 of the second series. 6 is scheduled for later this year, but that doesn't collect anything from the monthly - why couldn't this be NTT Spotlight Omnibus or something, like how the Classic X-Men was? Regardless, that leaves 81 monthly issues by my count, 50-130 of the renamed The New Titans title, and whatever other annuals/peripheral issues that I'm not really sure about. Think we'll get New Teen Titans Omnibus 7, or New Titans Omnibus 1? They could wrap it up with 3 books, 2 if they squeezed. 
> 
> That'd leave Team Titans, 24ish issues, and the Jurgens Teen Titans, also 24ish issues, uncollected in omnibus books before getting around to the Titans/Young Justice launches


I think if DC decide to go forward they will rebrand as The New Titans volume 1 (omnibus 6 is essentially a cap to the New Teen Titans era branding of the odds and ends stuff)

Just my opinion but I doubt they would go beyond The New Titans series though as I dont think many people have a high opinion of this era (I have never read it myself)

On the subject of New Teen Titans, volume 13 of the paperback reprints has shown up on PRH (although the solicit is wrong as its the same contents as volume 12) for release in December

http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779508096

----------


## Vordan

> My defective Flash omni was from DCBS as well.  I wouldn't have even known anything was wrong with it (still wouldn't, it's shrinkwrapped to this day!) if they hadn't emailed me saying a replacement was on its way.


Ha then I guess I’ll just wait and hope. We haven’t heard anything yet so maybe DC is just going to shrug and move on which would be a shame but not the end of the world.

----------


## ER Prest

> I’m not sure if they’ll finish to be honest... I could see them going through Titans Hunt, but the last 40-50 issues of New Titans is an unreadable travesty.





> I think if DC decide to go forward they will rebrand as The New Titans volume 1 (omnibus 6 is essentially a cap to the New Teen Titans era branding of the odds and ends stuff)
> 
> Just my opinion but I doubt they would go beyond The New Titans series though as I dont think many people have a high opinion of this era (I have never read it myself)
> 
> On the subject of New Teen Titans, volume 13 of the paperback reprints has shown up on PRH (although the solicit is wrong as its the same contents as volume 12) for release in December
> 
> http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779508096


I've also never read that stuff, but they've come this far? The completionist in me wants them, but the reader in me is...wary. I was just curious if anyone knew what other issues there'd be other than 50-130. I figure there's a 0 issue in there now that I think about it.

----------


## Adset

I think New Titans crossed over with Team Titans and Deathstroke a time or two. There was also a crossover with Green Lantern, Damage, and Darkstars if I remember correctly.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> I’m not sure if they’ll finish to be honest... I could see them going through Titans Hunt, but the last 40-50 issues of New Titans is an unreadable travesty.


My opinion as well the completist in me wanted everything from Wolfman I guess from the beginning all the way to the end of Titans Hunt. Part of me would like to at least thumb threw Jurgens' Titans run but since none of it survived/is used or referenced I am not sure if it is worth the effort. I do appreciate Jurgens as a writer/artist but never read it at the time, wasn't high on my priority list, I think I own like two issues of it.

----------


## Brian

In case anyone is interested in getting the Superman Last Son deluxe edition due out today, just be aware the contents have changed since solicitation, and some sites are still showing the original, incorrect contents. 

It was solicited as collecting Action Comics #844-846, #851, #866-870, and Action Comics Annual #11. It instead has *Action Comics #844-846, #851, and #855-857, and Action Comics Annual #10-11.*

So the Brainiac arc has been replaced by the Bizarro arc and the full Annual #10. Here's the full table of contents for anyone interested

----------


## SJNeal

^ ^ ^ 

So fewer pages overall...?  Meh.

----------


## Vordan

I just want them to put out Omnibuses of Johns and Busiek’s Superman stuff

----------


## Brian

> ^ ^ ^ 
> 
> So fewer pages overall...?  Meh.


Funnily enough, the page count was correct in the original solicit. I suppose an annual and three regular issues isn't that far off from five regular issues. More likely, the final product was what was always intended and they just listed the wrong issues in the solicit.

----------


## Brian

> I just want them to put out Omnibuses of Johns and Busiek’s Superman stuff


In my head I have a Johns Supes omni mapped as collecting _Up, Up, and Away_, his Action Comics run up to the end of Brainiac plus annuals, the Legion of 3 worlds mini, and his Adventure Comics issues as well. I think that comes to roughly 1200 pages. 

I'm leaving out his last four Action Comics issues as they were part of the New Krypton introductory crossover, and I can't remember how well they read on their own. I'm not including the full crossover, because I'd prefer to leave space for the Legion and Adventure Comics issues, which pick up some threads from the LOSH arc and other Johns stories. Plus, the NK issues would fit better in a hypothetical New Krypton omni. 

I haven't read Busiek's run yet (aside from _Up, Up..._), but it is somewhere on my ever growing to read list!

----------


## kodave

> In case anyone is interested in getting the Superman Last Son deluxe edition due out today, just be aware the contents have changed since solicitation, and some sites are still showing the original, incorrect contents. 
> 
> It was solicited as collecting Action Comics #844-846, #851, #866-870, and Action Comics Annual #11. It instead has *Action Comics #844-846, #851, and #855-857, and Action Comics Annual #10-11.*
> 
> So the Brainiac arc has been replaced by the Bizarro arc and the full Annual #10.


Makes sense. This collection is more about promoting Richard Donner's involvement, and he co-wrote the Bizarro arc with Johns in addition to Last Son.

----------


## JAG2045

Just got the new copy of "The Final Night" and it contains

The Final Night preview (6 page prologue)Final Night #1Final Night #2Final Night #3Parallax Emerald Night #1Final Night #4Green Lantern #81

Extras:Unpublished cover for The Final Night by Immonen & Marzan JrJLA in Crisis Secret Files #1 pinup (2 pages)Final Night 1st Edition TPB Cover

----------


## Adset

Holding out for a Final Night omnibus.

----------


## ER Prest

> Holding out for a Final Night omnibus.


I feel like this was announced/solicited a number of years ago and then disappeared. I could be imagining this, however

----------


## SJNeal

> Holding out for a Final Night omnibus.


Not so long ago I'd have said this will never happen... then they went and spit in my face by releasing a _Zero Hour_ omnibus less than a year after the "25th Anniversary" standard hardcover!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Adset

It’s definitely wishful thinking, but I’m hoping to speak it into existence! The recent DC One Million and Zero Hour omnis give me hope.

----------


## bob.schoonover

I'm waiting for an Armageddon 2001 omnibus, myself (as well as Final Night, Metal, and I wouldn't hate it if they did omnibuses on all the other annual events like Legends of a Dead Earth, Darkness Within, Bloodlines, etc)

----------


## Captain Craig

Bloodlines, are there even any characters still active from that event?
I recall it ran through the Annuals(not sure if it spilled into any monthlies) and was about introducing a host of new heroes/foes. Are any of those active and/or relevant now?
If not are there any that could be mined for a reboot? All a character needs is a good writer that cares.

----------


## ER Prest

> Bloodlines, are there even any characters still active from that event?
> I recall it ran through the Annuals(not sure if it spilled into any monthlies) and was about introducing a host of new heroes/foes. Are any of those active and/or relevant now?
> If not are there any that could be mined for a reboot? All a character needs is a good writer that cares.


I think Ennis' Hitman was the only real viable character/title that spun out of Bloodlines. Hell, it lasted longer than The Demon series it spun out of

----------


## bob.schoonover

I think Hitman is about it. And I don't think Bloodlines was necessarily good or popular, but I think if DC wanted to make the annual events and previous crossovers (Final Night, Day of Judgement, the one with Neron) into nice collections (OHC or omni), I think the completionist in many of us would get them sold through.  It's fundamentally the same principle as the Rebirth omni or New 52 Villains one.

----------


## JAG2045

Overview video of "Batgirl: The Darkest Reflection" omnibus




Personally I'm not picking this one up as I wasn't a fan of the run but others might enjoy it

----------


## slop101

> Overview video of "Batgirl: The Darkest Reflection" omnibus
> 
> 
> Personally I'm not picking this one up as I wasn't a fan of the run but others might enjoy it


What did you not like?
(I haven't read it, but I like Simone, and the art looks good)

----------


## JAG2045

> What did you not like?
> (I haven't read it, but I like Simone, and the art looks good)


I like Simone's work normally but the NU52 Batgirl run was just so constantly grimdark that I couldn't enjoy it, there never seemed to be any levity and Barbara seemed to verge on Spider-Man levels of having a crappy life that never got better

----------


## doolittle

> Not so long ago I'd have said this will never happen... then they went and spit in my face by releasing a _Zero Hour_ omnibus less than a year after the "25th Anniversary" standard hardcover!


Fun times.  They're both sitting on my shelf.  Fool me once, shame on me.  Fool me a dozen times, I must be into oversized reprints of comics.

----------


## SJNeal

> Fun times.  They're both sitting on my shelf.  Fool me once, shame on me.  Fool me a dozen times, I must be into oversized reprints of comics.


Seriously!  I'm totally the target audience, because I will buy guilty pleasure material (like 90's events) over and over in any format they re-re-release it in...

----------


## doolittle

> Seriously!  I'm totally the target audience, because I will buy guilty pleasure material (like 90's events) over and over in any format they re-re-release it in...


Knowing that you're doing it, makes me feel less guilty about doing it.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Batgrayson

Oh man, I just ordered Morrison's Action Comics Omnibus and then read about the mistake on one page. I won't cancel it but it's annoying.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Oh man, I just ordered Morrison's Action Comics Omnibus and then read about the mistake on one page. I won't cancel it but it's annoying.


Yes, it's mega frustrating. I pre-ordered it. I haven't yet received it but I won't also be cancelling. Can anyone confirm which issue the missing word balloons are from? I ask because I believe I heard it's from issue 2 and if so I'm kind of covered in that I believe I have the floppy. I bought quite a few N52 single issues back in the day.... I just can't see DC reaching out to the retailer and/or customer with replacements. Not this time. Maybe a reprint down the road.

----------


## Destro777

> Yes, it's mega frustrating. I pre-ordered it. I haven't yet received it but I won't also be cancelling. Can anyone confirm which issue the missing word balloons are from? I ask because I believe I heard it's from issue 2 and if so I'm kind of covered in that I believe I have the floppy. I bought quite a few N52 single issues back in the day.... I just can't see DC reaching out to the retailer and/or customer with replacements. Not this time. Maybe a reprint down the road.


Whats really crazy is I have a TPB of the Morrison N52 Superman - and the exact same problem pages from the new Omni are actually completely missing from my TPB copy. The pages are simply not in the TPB. I have the books in floppies so i checked and knew something was wrong. I didnt read the TP till months after i bought it so i was never able to return it.

Long story short - DC has trouble printing Morrison's N52 Superman for some reason!

Also dont forget they also spelled a creator's name wrong in the Omni - its lazy and careless. Unacceptable.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Whats really crazy is I have a TPB of the Morrison N52 Superman - and the exact same problem pages from the new Omni are actually completely missing from my TPB copy. The pages are simply not in the TPB. I have the books in floppies so i checked and knew something was wrong. I didnt read the TP till months after i bought it so i was never able to return it.
> 
> Long story short - DC has trouble printing Morrison's N52 Superman for some reason!
> 
> Also dont forget they also spelled a creator's name wrong in the Omni - its lazy and careless. Unacceptable.


Yes, instead of  Sholly Fisch, they wrote  Sholly Finch. What a shame.

Could anyone confirm which issue the "missing" page is from?

----------


## shaboo

Looks like the sixth Teen Titans Omnibus has been cancelled ...  :Frown:

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Yes, instead of  Sholly Fisch, they wrote  Sholly Finch. What a shame.
> 
> Could anyone confirm which issue the "missing" page is from?


Edit: I just pulled out my floppies, and yes, the missing word balloons are from p.8 of Action Comics #2.

----------


## Brian

> Whats really crazy is I have a TPB of the Morrison N52 Superman - and the exact same problem pages from the new Omni are actually completely missing from my TPB copy. The pages are simply not in the TPB. I have the books in floppies so i checked and knew something was wrong. I didnt read the TP till months after i bought it so i was never able to return it.
> 
> Long story short - DC has trouble printing Morrison's N52 Superman for some reason!
> 
> Also dont forget they also spelled a creator's name wrong in the Omni - its lazy and careless. Unacceptable.


I think you have a misprinted trade. There aren't any missing pages in the copy I have. That's most likely a printer error that's very hard for publishers to catch.

----------


## Dr Hank

Hmm so I opened my GL by Johns omni #3 and was surprised to find that the "Brightest Day" event is not in it. Any way to get that in oversized HC besides that specific omni? Seems out of print now.

----------


## SJNeal

> Hmm so I opened my GL by Johns omni #3 and was surprised to find that the "Brightest Day" event is not in it. Any way to get that in oversized HC besides that specific omni? Seems out of print now.


Nope.  

There were three standard sized HC's that came out years ago, but those are also out of print.  Although I think they're still relatively cheap on the secondary market, if you wanna try Amazon or eBay.

----------


## Vordan

Bet they left Brightest Day out because it sets up a bunch of plot lines that go nowhere because of the reboot

----------


## Dr Hank

> Nope.  
> 
> There were three standard sized HC's that came out years ago, but those are also out of print.  Although I think they're still relatively cheap on the secondary market, if you wanna try Amazon or eBay.


Thank you, I'll check those out. The big Blackest Night/Brightest Day set that came out recently is too rich for me, but maybe they'll reprint the omni in the future. 




> Bet they left Brightest Day out because it sets up a bunch of plot lines that go nowhere because of the reboot


Ha, well this doesn't surprise me either.

----------


## Brian

Yesterday's solicits didn't include all of the collected editions for some reason, but here's a screenshot of everything that should have been in there according to the newest Connect catalogue:
Capture.JPG

The full solicits, including price, format, contents etc are in the catalogue - https://www.dccomics.com/sites/defau...Connect_11.pdf

----------


## Vilynne

> Yesterday's solicits didn't include all of the collected editions for some reason, but here's a screenshot of everything that should have been in there according to the newest Connect catalogue:
> Capture.JPG
> 
> The full solicits, including price, format, contents etc are in the catalogue - https://www.dccomics.com/sites/defau...Connect_11.pdf


Thanks! Although they still look rather slim :/

All those Young Adult OGNs are killing my vibes. I'm probably wrong... But I have a theory DC is pushing those instead of collected editions.

----------


## SJNeal

> Thanks! Although they still look rather slim :/
> 
> All those Young Adult OGNs are killing my vibes. I'm probably wrong... But I have a theory DC is pushing those instead of collected editions.


It looks like some of those YA OGN's are resolicits to coincide with Pride Month, but I could be wrong.  Either way, I'm not the demographic they're aiming at so they're easy skips.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*The Sandman: The Deluxe Edition Book Three OHC*
written by Neil Gaiman
art by Shawn McManus, Colleen Doran, Bryan Talbot, Stan Woch, Jill Thompson, and more!
cover by MICHAEL WM. KALUTA
ON SALE 8/3/2021
$49.99 US | 560 PAGES | FC | DC BLACK LABEL
Ages 17+
7 1/16' x 10 7/8'
ISBN: 9781779510273
This volume picks up where the last left off in Morpheuss ongoing saga as he travels through the Dreaming, From the Game of You stories where cracks are forming between the world of the waking and the Dreaming, to Brief Lives, where we follow the youngest of the Endless Deliriumin her quest to find their long -lost brother, Destruction. Lose yourself in Gaimans fantastic worlds and continue the fantasy here, with The Sandman: The Deluxe Edition Book Three.
Collects The Sandman issues #32-50, the equivalent of the paperback edition books #5-7. This hardcover edition also features a brand-new wraparound cover by Michael Wm. Kaluta.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*The New 52: 10th Anniversary Deluxe Edition OHC*
written by Grant Morrison, Geoff Johns, Jeff Lemire, Brian Azzarello, Scott Snyder, and more!
art by Rags Morales, Jim Lee, Travis Foreman, Cliff Chiag, Greg Capullo, and more!
cover by Jim Lee and Scott Williams
ON SALE 8/10/2021
$29.99 US | 400 PAGES | FC | DC
7 1/16' x 10 7/8'
ISBN: 9781779510310
In 2011 DC made its boldest move in 25 years with the announcement of the New 52--reinventing its fictional universe from the groundup, and restarting its publishing line with 52 new and relaunched series, each starting with a fresh #1.
Ten years later, DC returns to that exciting era with a new Deluxe Edition collection of the New 52s greatest first issues.
This collection showcases the breadth of the New 52s creative diversity, including Geoff Johns and Jim Lees new origin for the Justice League, the start of Scott Snyder and Greg Capullos storied run on Batman, the intense mythological drama of Brian Azzarello and Cliff Chiangs Wonder Woman, Grant Morrison and Rags Morales taking Superman back to his roots, and the unpredictable body horror of Jeff Lemire and Travel Foremans Animal Man.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*Preacher: The 25th Anniversary Omnibus Vol. 2*
written by Garth Ennis
art by Steve Dillon with John McCrea, Carlos Ezquerra, Richard Case, and Peter Snejbjerg
cover by GLENN FABRY
ON SALE 8/31/2021
$125.00 US | 1104 PAGES | FC | DC Black Label
AGES 17+
7 1/16' x 10 7/8'
ISBN: 9781779510372
A masterpiece of violence, depravity, love, and redemption, writer Garth Ennis and artist Steve Dillons Preacher follows the Reverend Jesse Custer on his epic quest to track down an absent God and force Him to answer for the sufferings of His creation. Acclaimed by fans and critics alike, this groundbreaking title shattered conventions and set new standards for American comics during its original run.
This second of two weighty tomes collects Preacher #34-66, Preacher Special: One Mans War #1, Preacher Special: The Good Old Boys #1, Preacher Special: The Story of You-Know-Who #1, and Preacher Special: Tall in the Saddle #1. This volume features a brand-new introduction by Jimmy Palmiotti and Amanda Conner, as well as highlights from Preachers infamous Gone to Texas letters column, a special photo gallery of Preacher collectibles, and other rarities unearthed from the series archives.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*Wonder Woman: 80 Years of the Amazon Warrior The Deluxe Edition OHC*
written by William Moulton Marston, Joyce Murchison, robert Kanigher, George PÉREZ, and Brian Azzarello
art by H.G. Peter, George Peréz, Amanda Conner, Nicola Scott, Terry Dodson, and Cliff Chiang
cover by Jim lEE
ON SALE 8/31/2021
$29.99 US | 416 PAGES | FC | DC
7 1/16 x 10 7/8 ISBN: 9781779511577
For 80 years Wonder Woman has stood as a symbol of truth, justice, and equality to people everywhere! Follow along in this incredible collection as the Amazon Warrior fights for justicestarting from the first appearance of Wonder Woman through some of her most incredible battles against foes like the Cheetah and Ares.
This anniversary hardcover collects stories from All-Star Comics #8, Sensation Comics, #1, Comic Cavalcade #11, Wonder Woman (vol. 1) #5, #78, #98, #124, #162, #203, and #206, Wonder Woman (vol. 2) #6, #57, #73, and #170, Wonder Woman (vol. 3) #1, #13, #600, Wonder Woman (New 52) #13, Wonder Woman #750, and DC Comics Presents #41, along with new historical essays and a new cover by Jim Lee.

----------


## Graphic Autist

I've been collecting those 80th Anniversary Deluxe OHCs, other than the Joker one. Glad we've finally made it up to Wonder Woman.

----------


## SJNeal

> *The New 52: 10th Anniversary Deluxe Edition OHC*
> written by Grant Morrison, Geoff Johns, Jeff Lemire, Brian Azzarello, Scott Snyder, and more!
> art by Rags Morales, Jim Lee, Travis Foreman, Cliff Chiag, Greg Capullo, and more!
> cover by Jim Lee and Scott Williams
> ON SALE 8/10/2021
> $29.99 US | 400 PAGES | FC | DC
> 7 1/16' x 10 7/8'
> ISBN: 9781779510310
> In 2011 DC made its boldest move in 25 years with the announcement of the New 52--reinventing its fictional universe from the groundup, and restarting its publishing line with 52 new and relaunched series, each starting with a fresh #1.
> ...


This... seems really pointless.  

They already did an omnibus of all the first issues, and that didn't sell great.  I guess they thought a "greatest hits" book featuring issues that have already been reprinted multiple times across multiple formats was something we were clamoring for...?  :Confused:

----------


## Vilynne

> This... seems really pointless.  
> 
> They already did an omnibus of all the first issues, and that didn't sell great.  I guess they thought a "greatest hits" book featuring issues that have already been reprinted multiple times across multiple formats was something we were clamoring for...?


I don't get it either. It's 400 pages as well, isn't that more on the Omni side than a Dlx OHC?

----------


## SJNeal

Nah, the page count is in line for a Deluxe. 

Although skinny omnibus aren't unheard of (Marvel has quite a few in the 700-800 range).

----------


## Vilynne

> Nah, the page count is in line for a Deluxe. 
> 
> Although skinny omnibus aren't unheard of (Marvel has quite a few in the 700-800 range).


I feel out of touch then!

----------


## ER Prest

I'm....glad these solicits are thin. I need to catch up on buying from my IST wish list. 

I mean reading the books I've already purchased.

----------


## SJNeal

> I'm....glad these solicits are thin. I need to catch up on buying from my IST wish list. 
> 
> I mean reading the books I've already purchased.


Uh huh, suuuure...  :Wink:  

*side eyes my stack of unopened IST boxes in the corner*

----------


## ER Prest

> Uh huh, suuuure...  
> 
> *side eyes my stack of unopened IST boxes in the corner*


Hey at least I open (most) of my boxes!

----------


## SJNeal

> Hey at least I open (most) of my boxes!


Opened boxes are harder to stack...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Brian

Omar has a first look at the Swamp Thing New 52 omnibus over on the Near Mint channel. It's due out on Tuesday.

----------


## SJNeal

^ ^ ^ 

I'd have preferred a second Deluxe Edition collected Soule's run, but alas... I'll be picking this up.

----------


## Billy Batson

*I've been thinking about getting the Kamandi omnibus and DC Universe: The Bronze Age Omnibus by Jack Kirby. I usually avoid these type of bricks but some of those won't be collected in any other format any time soon so how are the bindings and whatnot? Especially the latter.*

----------


## Enigma

Got an email from Amazon to say that Wonder Woman: The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 5 will be released 19/04/2022. Has anybody had a cancellation email from anywhere? I'm starting to think that cancellation is the end result with this  :Frown:

----------


## fillmont

> Got an email from Amazon to say that Wonder Woman: The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 5 will be released 19/04/2022. Has anybody had a cancellation email from anywhere? I'm starting to think that cancellation is the end result with this


I wouldn't abandon hope yet. Usually when things are canceled the dates go to, say, 2080 or later.

----------


## Vordan

0A76CD29-4A2A-4302-8423-2F546387B7C0.jpg

My Johns GL omnibuses arrived!

----------


## ShooCat

At last: 



Batman: No Man's Land Omnibus Vol. 1

Also:

Batman: The Long Halloween Deluxe Edition

Aquaman: 80 Years of the King of the Seven Seas The Deluxe Edition

The Books of Magic Omnibus Vol. 2 (The Sandman Universe Classics)

Batman: The Dark Knight Detective Vol. 6

----------


## SJNeal

> 0A76CD29-4A2A-4302-8423-2F546387B7C0.jpg
> 
> My Johns GL omnibuses arrived!


Awesome, enjoy!

Is this your first time reading this run?

----------


## ShooCat

Yay, more goodness:



Batman by Scott Snyder & Greg Capullo Omnibus Vol. 2



Batgirl of Burnside Omnibus

----------


## ShooCat

Deathstroke by Christopher Priest Omnibus



Green Arrow: The Longbow Hunters Saga Omnibus Vol. 2

----------


## ShooCat

Absolute Jack Kirby's Fourth World Vol. 2




DC Universe by Dwayne McDuffie

----------


## SJNeal

> Aquaman: 80 Years of the King of the Seven Seas The Deluxe Edition


Probably pick this up, although I'm guessing the contents will be corrected...?




> The Books of Magic Omnibus Vol. 2 (The Sandman Universe Classics)


Hmmm... this says "final volume", but the first book said that it was 1 of 3.  I wonder if they've decided to stop here with the original run and not collect the sequels (_Names of Magic_, _Life During Wartime_, et al...)? 




> Batman: The Dark Knight Detective Vol. 6


Pretty much the only Batman collections I'm interested in these days  :Smile:

----------


## Vordan

> Awesome, enjoy!
> 
> Is this your first time reading this run?


Hell no, Johns GL was my first comic book run! My library had no Superman, Batman, or Marvel books but they had Johns GL Rebirth so that’s what I read since I wanted to read a comic. 



> Deathstroke by Christopher Priest Omnibus
> 
> 
> 
> Green Arrow: The Longbow Hunters Saga Omnibus Vol. 2


_HELL YEAH_ Priestroke Omnibus time baby! DC I swear to God you better not botch this collection up like you did Morrison Action.

Man am I disappointed every time I see no Busiek/Johns Superman Omnibuses

----------


## bob.schoonover

Well, I can stop saying DC doesn't want my money. Man, oh, man. Snyder/Capullo v2, Batgirl of Burnside, GA by Grell, and Deathstroke by Priest are all insta-buys.

----------


## SJNeal

> Well, I can stop saying DC doesn't want my money. Man, oh, man. Snyder/Capullo v2, Batgirl of Burnside, GA by Grell, and Deathstroke by Priest are all insta-buys.


And we were so convinced Grell's GA would be abandoned at one volume!  

Sometimes it's nice to be wrong  :Smile: .

----------


## JPAR

> And we were so convinced Grell's GA would be abandoned at one volume!  
> 
> Sometimes it's nice to be wrong .


They read this forum and decided to .......  :Big Grin:

----------


## Brian

This is something new:

Superman & The Authority


No description, just listing the contents as _Superman and the Authority #1-_2. That hasn't been announced yet, has it?

----------


## newparisian

> Yay, more goodness:
> 
> 
> 
> Batman by Scott Snyder & Greg Capullo Omnibus Vol. 2
> 
> 
> 
> Batgirl of Burnside Omnibus


All of these. Plus Deathstrike and Arrow v2.

Hell yeah!

Now let's get King Batman v6 too!

----------


## newparisian

> This is something new:
> 
> Superman & The Authority
> 
> 
> No description, just listing the contents as _Superman and the Authority #1-_2. That hasn't been announced yet, has it?


Whaaaat is this?? 
Sold on Morrison and Janin. Don't need to see a preview.

----------


## bob.schoonover

I don't have the link but WW Silver Age v1 popped up this morning, as did Man of Steel v4. Someone's been busy at DC putting these all together!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

I'm up for the Batman No Man's Land Vol. 1 and Batman Snyder Capulla Vol. 2 Omnis. I may pick up the Aquaman 80 Yrs Deluxe. I have quite a lot of the 75 Yrs regular HCs incl. Aquaman. From the ones I have in both, there isn't a massive overlap IIRC.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> *I don't have the link but WW Silver Age v1* popped up this morning, as did Man of Steel v4. Someone's been busy at DC putting these all together!


http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779513366

----------


## Rincewind

> Deathstroke by Christopher Priest Omnibus
> 
> 
> Green Arrow: The Longbow Hunters Saga Omnibus Vol. 2


Yes and yes.

----------


## Foxy

"How many Batman omnis do you want?"  - "Yes!"  :Big Grin: 

I'm interested in a lot of the new announcements:

- Snyder /Capullo Vol. 2
- No Man's Land Vol. 1
- Books of Magic Vol. 2
- Superman/Batman Vol. 2
- Justice League Dark (kind of undecided, I hear the Rebirth run is the better one)

Funny how at first we were all worried about the lack of announced DC omnis and now it'll be hell for our wallets  :Smile:

----------


## bob.schoonover

Man of Steel v4: http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779513212

Superman/Lois Wedding Deluxe: http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779510334

I'm legitimately giddy about the breadth of these solicits. I'd be really happy to see them follow up NML with 2-3 New Gotham omnis that take us through Officer Down and Fugitive (basically the whole Rucka/Grayson/Brubaker era) and a Snyder compendium with Black Mirror, All Star, Gates of Gotham, Batman and The Signal, and anything else I'm forgetting.  

My only legitimate gripe (which may get taken care of as more solicits roll in) is no real Flash "archival" material - by Johns v7 (the Barry series 1-12 is all that's left, I think, +/- Flashpoint), a follow up to Savage Velocity, any indication they'll follow up on the Death of Iris West (might be too early, but one can dream), etc.

----------


## ShooCat

Links for a few more of those already mentioned.



Superman/Batman Omnibus vol. 2




Justice League Dark: The New 52 Omnibus

----------


## ShooCat

And more:



Batman Black & White (Dini & Tynion IV)




Wonder Woman: The Silver Age Omnibus Vol. 1

----------


## ShooCat

Wonder Woman: Blood and Guts The Deluxe Edition




Wonder Woman: Who is Wonder Woman The Deluxe Edition

----------


## bob.schoonover

Milestone Compendium: http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779513106

----------


## ER Prest

I spoke too soon....I'll be picking up a bunch of these. 

The Milestone Compendium is the most interesting one, however. We get the first year-ish of all the major Milestone titles. I'd have been more interested in an Omnibus of each respective series, but that would probably be a tough sell. Even a paperback compendium of each individual series would have been better, in my opinion. I'm curious if/when we'll see solicits for a possible 2nd Milestone Compendium collecting the second-ish year of the titles - and so on - if we get that, I'll be all in for them, just to have them finally collected.

----------


## Vilynne

> Links for a few more of those already mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> Superman/Batman Omnibus vol. 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justice League Dark: The New 52 Omnibus


Wow that's a surprise they're releasing JLD as an Omni! And it looks like it will be collecting the I, Vampire crossover early on and the much muddled Blight crossover. Holy buckets.

----------


## Enigma

Is 'Who is Wonder Woman?' collected anywhere else? I can't find it in anything.

Blood & Guts I think is part of the Azzarelo and Chiang collected editions, so I'd rather just get those, eventually.

----------


## Brian

> Is 'Who is Wonder Woman?' collected anywhere else? I can't find it in anything.
> 
> Blood & Guts I think is part of the Azzarelo and Chiang collected editions, so I'd rather just get those, eventually.


The _Who Is..._ arc has been released before as a standard hardcover, and as a standard paperback. There was also a new edition of the paperback to tie in with the WW movie. The story isn't bad, but the Dodsons' art is the real selling point. This will be its first appearance in an oversized format.

Blood and Guts collects the first 2 arcs of the Azzarello/Chiang run, which has had standard sized hardcovers and paperbacks. There's also been an omnibus of the whole run, which in my mind is well worth it.

----------


## Johnatellodi

I was actually thinking of selling my Capullo/Snyder volume 1. I think the run deserves a better format like Absolute edition.

----------


## Dr Hank

Thanks for the updates guys. Going to try to take the summer off from buying new books but this'll give me a few for the winter. Glad to see DC will continue releasing collected editions for the foreseeable future, at least. I hope they start collecting more Superman in omni, though.

----------


## SJNeal

Wow, lots of good stuff coming up!  It restores a *little* of my hope in DC's collected editions department!   :Stick Out Tongue: 

That said, with everything they're churning out, you'd think someone would say "Hey! What about all those abandoned lines from the past 5-10 yrs?!"  Or is that too much to ask for?   :Wink:

----------


## Hypo

Bleeding Cool: DC Comics Replaces All Of Grant Morrison Superman Omnibus For Free

----------


## SJNeal

> Bleeding Cool: DC Comics Replaces All Of Grant Morrison Superman Omnibus For Free


Good, that's exactly what should be done in these cases.

I don't know a ton about how royalties work, but does having ones name on the cover have any effect on payouts?

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Good, that's exactly what should be done in these cases.
> 
> I don't know a ton about how royalties work, but does having ones name on the cover have any effect on payouts?


It shouldn't. Too much incentive not to put names on covers if it's cheaper except for the 10-20 names that sell books regardless of content (Moore, Johns, Byrne, Morrison, Lee, Bendis, etc).

I'm very glad to hear this. I've been on the fence about getting this omnibus, but at least knowing I can pick up a proper copy helps me decide about upgrading

----------


## Vordan

> Bleeding Cool: DC Comics Replaces All Of Grant Morrison Superman Omnibus For Free


Hell yeah, very pleased to hear this. I’ll have to buy a new omnibus I guess to replace my messed up current one, but maybe I’ll just give the current messed up one to my brother since he recently read Morrison’s Action run and enjoyed it. He’s got it all digital so he can just switch to digital for the one page.

----------


## Ramsay Snow

Those are some sweet upcoming releases........I'll definitely take these:

Deathstroke by Christopher Priest Omnibus

Superman & The Authority hardcover -----Looking forward to seeing what type of madness Grant Morrison has in store for this. 

The Waking Hours tpb ----This wasn't announced in this thread, as far as I can see, but it's going to be released on the same day as Superman & The Authority (Nov 16). Apparently, it'll consist of the first 12-issues. It's a pretty good Sandman-related series by G Willow Wilson.

----------


## newparisian

Man that Deathstroke is gonna be a BRICK!!

----------


## Enigma

> The _Who Is..._ arc has been released before as a standard hardcover, and as a standard paperback. There was also a new edition of the paperback to tie in with the WW movie. The story isn't bad, but the Dodsons' art is the real selling point. This will be its first appearance in an oversized format.
> 
> Blood and Guts collects the first 2 arcs of the Azzarello/Chiang run, which has had standard sized hardcovers and paperbacks. There's also been an omnibus of the whole run, which in my mind is well worth it.


Thank you very much  :Smile:

----------


## gohei_

I just recieved my copy of Last Son of Krypton Deluxe. What do I need to know (or read) before tackling this?

----------


## SJNeal

> I just recieved my copy of Last Son of Krypton Deluxe. What do I need to know (or read) before tackling this?


Not much, from what I can remember.  It's pretty self-contained.

If you're interested in reading Johns' Superman from the beginning, the preceding arc "Up, Up, and Away" is readily available in TPB or singles.

----------


## Bad Witch

Ugh, deathstroke by priest is going to have so much gutter loss. It's going to be exactly like the Snyder omni. Why even make an omni? What is the run 50 issues? Have two 25 issue deluxe editions for 50 bucks each. Dumb!

----------


## gohei_

> Not much, from what I can remember.  It's pretty self-contained.
> 
> If you're interested in reading Johns' Superman from the beginning, the preceding arc "Up, Up, and Away" is readily available in TPB or singles.


Thanks a bunch!

----------


## Adset

I knew in my head that the Snyder Batman run was too popular for DC not to put out a second omnibus, but the crazy length of time between solicitations definitely had me nervous. Glad its finally being released!

----------


## signalman112

SUPREBOY and the Legion of the SuperHeroes treasury edition to be reprinted later this year.

https://13thdimension.com/superboy-a...asury-edition/


SuperboyLSH.jpg

----------


## Brian

Penguin Random House has updated the listing for the Grant Morrison Superman Omnibus.

As you might have seen on Bleeding Cool, the cover will now credit Sholly Fisch, which will make it obvious which version is which. It also has a new ISBN: 9781779513977. The release date is 25 May 2021.



The updated listing is here http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779513977.

----------


## JBatmanFan05

> Yay, more goodness:
> 
> Batman by Scott Snyder & Greg Capullo Omnibus Vol. 2


I knew from the beginning that this would be how DC would Omnibus them, but I'm not a fan because Snyder's full Batman run includes stories not drawn by Capullo.

Black Mirror, Gates of Gotham, All-Star, and other things.

Though, to DC's credit, they are including some (tho not enough) non-Capullo stories in these Omnis when I wasn't sure if they would, so some kudos are warranted for that.

----------


## Vordan

> Penguin Random House has updated the listing for the Grant Morrison Superman Omnibus.
> 
> As you might have seen on Bleeding Cool, the cover will now credit Sholly Fisch, which will make it obvious which version is which. It also has a new ISBN: 9781779513977. The release date is 25 May 2021.
> 
> 
> The updated listing is here http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779513977.


Guess they felt bad enough about screwing up Fisch’s name to give him front cover credit.




> I knew from the beginning that this would be how DC would Omnibus them, but I'm not a fan because Snyder's full Batman run includes stories not drawn by Capullo.
> 
> Black Mirror, Gates of Gotham, All-Star, and other things.
> 
> Though, to DC's credit, they are including some (tho not enough) non-Capullo stories in these Omnis when I wasn't sure if they would, so some kudos are warranted for that.


They’d have to do around three omnibuses to get everything, but I’m pretty sure the purpose of these omnis was always to do just Snyder’s run on the main Batman title.

----------


## Dr Hank

I have an order at ToW with the Superman omni that's been "picked and scanned" but not shipped; wonder if they'll still send it to me or not...plus it has other stuff in it. Guess I'll find out next week (probably).

----------


## Brian

The covers for most of April's books are up on PRH now. Here are some of the oversized books and chunky trades (post 1/3)

Superman's Greatest Team-Ups HC

Collects DC Comics Presents #5, 9-10, 12, 14, 19, 28, 30, 35, 38-39, 45, 50, 58, 63, 67, 71, and 97.
On sale Apr 06, 2021 | 400 Pages | 978-1-77950-486-9 $49.99 US

New Gods Book One: Bloodlines TP

Collects New Gods #1-14. $34.99 US
On sale Apr 13, 2021 | 368 Pages | 978-1-4012-9973-6

----------


## Brian

Post 2/3

Who's Who Omnibus Vol. 1 HC

Collects entries from Who’s Who: The Definitive Directory of the DC Universe #1-26, Who’s Who Update ’87 #1-5, Who’s Who Update ’88 #1-4, and all of the annuals from 1989.
On sale Apr 13, 2021 | 1320 Pages | 978-1-77950-599-6 $150.00 US

Batman: A Death in the Family The Deluxe Edition HC

Collects Batman #426-429, Batman #440-442 and The New Titans #60-61, as well as the never-before-printed alternate pages from Batman #428.
On sale Apr 13, 2021 | 280 Pages | 978-1-77950-917-8 $49.99 US

The Amazing World of Superman (Tabloid Edition) HC

The retelling of Superman's origin story is reprinted in its original, tabloid-size format for the first time! Includes the story of Superman Land with Lex Luthor, Superboy stories, "How to Draw Superman", "Superman Family Portrait", and more! 
Special bonus! A giant poster "Map of Krypton"!
On sale Apr 13, 2021 | 64 Pages | 978-1-77950-918-5 $19.99 US
10.3"W x 13.75"H x 0.47"D   (26.2 x 34.9 x 1.2 cm)

----------


## Brian

Post 3/3

Flashpoint: The 10th Anniversary Omnibus HC

Collecting the five-issue Flashpoint miniseries along with the prelude story from The Flash #8-12 and all 56 tie-in issues
On sale Apr 20, 2021 | 1512 Pages | 978-1-77950-977-2 $150.00 US

JLA: The Tower of Babel The Deluxe Edition HC

Collects JLA #18-21, 32-33, 43-46, and two stories from JLA Secret Files #3.
On sale Apr 27, 2021 | 280 Pages | 978-1-77950-951-2 $34.99 US

----------


## gohei_

The "never before printed pages" from 428, is that the one where Jason lives?

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

I can’t believe they are chopping up DC Comics Presents, I like that whole series.

----------


## ShooCat

I knew they would eventually release this. Sooner than I thought, though.



Batman/Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles Omnibus

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> I knew they would eventually release this. Sooner than I thought, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Batman/Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles Omnibus


I'll probably preorder this, although $100 for 576 pages is quite a hefty price. $75 would be more reasonable.

----------


## Enigma

Hmmm, I want it but I don't think that I can get all of the books coming out from DC this year, that I want  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kodave

With the mess that has been DC distribution during the pandemic, do we know if there's pallets of out of stock DC books just sitting in a warehouse somewhere waiting to be transferred to the correct distributor? Because IST is out of certain books, but CGN claims others are available but by special order only (rather than tagging them as OOP on their website), Amazon has stock but doesn't appear to be getting any re-stock, and then Penguin lists books as available to buy at cover price directly from their website. It makes it very difficult to know what is actually available versus no longer in print and available, and what is a reasonable price.

----------


## bob.schoonover

I've got two CGN orders from February waiting on special orders at the moment (all DC stuff for the special orders causing the delay). I'm not going to blame CGN, although at some point I hope they'll contact me and give me the option to . . . I don't know, mix and match orders to get one out the door. Or something. I'd prefer not to have three outstanding orders when I order the Flashpoint omnibus in April, but I also can't really sit around waiting on ordering that, now can I?

----------


## SJNeal

> Batman: A Death in the Family The Deluxe Edition HC
> 
> Collects Batman #426-429, Batman #440-442 and The New Titans #60-61, as well as the never-before-printed alternate pages from Batman #428.
> On sale Apr 13, 2021 | 280 Pages | 978-1-77950-917-8 $49.99 US


They have the audacity to slap the words "Deluxe Edition" on such a completely uninspired cover re-dress?

----------


## Captain Craig

> I knew they would eventually release this. Sooner than I thought, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Batman/Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles Omnibus


I had hoped this would happen. Bought the first standard HC but once it turned into a trilogy I held off.
This is making my night to see this!!

----------


## ShooCat

> I had hoped this would happen. Bought the first standard HC but once it turned into a trilogy I held off.


Same here. I wasn't happy when they re-released it as a deluxe shortly after.

----------


## Nick Miller

> I was actually thinking of selling my Capullo/Snyder volume 1. I think the run deserves a better format like Absolute edition.


Or better construction/binding.

DC needs to up the game, especially if they continue to release 1200, up to 1500 page books.

----------


## kodave

> They have the audacity to slap the words "Deluxe Edition" on such a completely uninspired cover re-dress?


Well, it is oversized. Wasn't the DC Comics Classic Library edition standard size? And that didn't include the alternate #428 pages. The cover art is the same as the previous TPBs I believe and primarily the same as the previous HC minus the yellowed panels in the background that the Classic Library line uses. The logo here is a clean take on the Batman logo at the time the single issues came out. If it ain't broke?

----------


## SJNeal

> Well, it is oversized. Wasn't the DC Comics Classic Library edition standard size? And that didn't include the alternate #428 pages. The cover art is the same as the previous TPBs I believe and primarily the same as the previous HC minus the yellowed panels in the background that the Classic Library line uses. The logo here is a clean take on the Batman logo at the time the single issues came out. If it ain't broke?


That's the thing, it wasn't broke.  Any of the covers below would've been just fine (adding in "Deluxe Edition" somewhere).





The new one just seems lazy to me.  And yes, one could argue that just recycling one of them would have been even lazier, but then we're back to "if it ain't broke..."

----------


## Brian

> They have the audacity to slap the words "Deluxe Edition" on such a completely uninspired cover re-dress?


I can get over the cover. The $50 cover price for a 280 page book is a different story, but an ever increasingly more common one with DC's Deluxe Editions.

----------


## JoeGuy

> I can get over the cover. The $50 cover price for a 280 page book is a different story, but an ever increasingly more common one with DC's Deluxe Editions.


The great value and quality of the Rebirth deluxes is something that really got into the collected editions. 300+ pages, high quality and $35.

The quality and value has dropped in everything but the 800+ page omni's tbh.

----------


## JAG2045

New DC catalogue is up
https://www.edelweiss.plus/#catalogID=4565614&page=1

Some stuff we knew about but some new stuff as well including:

Flash by Geoff Johns Omnibus 3
Final Crisis: Rogue’s Revenge #1-3; The Flash: Rebirth #1-6; Flash #1-12; Blackest Night: The Flash #1-3; The Flash: Rebirth #1; Blackest Night: Black Lantern Corps Vol. 2 #1; The Flash Secret Files and Origins 2010 #1; Flashpoint #1-5.

Batman: The Caped Crusader Vol. 6  
Batman #475-483 and Detective Comics #642.

Green Lantern: The Power of Ion  
Green Lantern #137-150 and Green Lantern: Our Worlds at War #1

Legion of Super-Heroes: Before the Darkness Vol. 2 
The Legion of Super-Heroes #272-283, The Best of DC: Blue Ribbon Digest #24.

Tales of the DC Universe: Mark Waid Vol. 1  
Superman #114, Adventures of Superman #536, Action Comics #572-576, Action Comics #641-723, Detective Comics Annual #2, Adventures of Superboy #7, Superman: The Man of Steel #58, Batman: Legends of the Dark Knight Annual #4, Green Lantern Corps Quarterly #2, Metamorpho #1-4, and DC Universe Holiday Bash #1.

Glad to see them continuing Kyle Rayner's run and following on directly from the recent Green Lantern: Circle of Fire TPB

Also Batman: The Caped Crusader Vol. 6 links up directly to the "Batman: Prelude to Knightfall" TPB so this may be the last one unless they want to start collecting the issues between Troika and Contagion and Legacy (i.e. the Moench & Jones stuff)

----------


## Adset

A Tom Strong Compendium!!

----------


## bob.schoonover

A few thoughts:

1. Will we get a re-release soon of The Great Darkness Saga in HC to match the SB&LoSH and Before Darkness collections? If so, will they continue all the way through Levitz's run? I guess keep buying them and keep fingers crossed

2. Since Flashpoint is in the Flash by Johns omnibus, I expect we'll see it in the last Flash by Johns fat tpb at some indeterminant point in the future.

2a. While we're on the Flash, still no follow up to Savage Velocity to backfill the rest of the Wally series in before Waid started.

3. There should be one more Winick Green Lantern collection after Power of Ion. If we get that, there's only 17 more issues of Kyle's run (11 by Ben Raab, 6 by Ron Marz, then his 12 issue Ion miniseries after that). I wouldn't bet on that getting collected, but it'd be nice to get.

4. Unsurprised, but it'd have been nice to see the Connor Hawke GA fat TPB series pop back up in the solicits. Maybe later in 2022 after the Grell omnis are off the shelf.

5.Now that we know that Last Knight on Earth is in the Snyder/Capullo v2, it should be pretty straightforward to guess that we'll get one more Batman by Snyder omnibus with Black Mirror, maybe Gates of Gotham, All Star Batman, Batman and the Signal, and Batman Who Laughs for sure. Maybe Batman/Shadow, too.

----------


## JAG2045

> A few thoughts:
> 
> 2a. While we're on the Flash, still no follow up to Savage Velocity to backfill the rest of the Wally series in before Waid started.
> 
> 3. There should be one more Winick Green Lantern collection after Power of Ion. If we get that, there's only 17 more issues of Kyle's run (11 by Ben Raab, 6 by Ron Marz, then his 12 issue Ion miniseries after that). I wouldn't bet on that getting collected, but it'd be nice to get.


A follow up to Flash: Savage Velocity is my most wanted DC collection!

I really hope they finish off Kyle's run in these new collections (then hope even more they go back and finish releasing Marz's run!)

----------


## Dick Grayson

> New DC catalogue is up
> https://www.edelweiss.plus/#catalogID=4565614&page=1
> 
> Batman: The Caped Crusader Vol. 6  
> Batman #475-483 and Detective Comics #642.


So they’re skipping the Destroyer crossover? Hopefully not and it’s going to be in a potential volume 7 of Dark Knight Detective. But haven’t the crossovers typically been in the Caped Crusader trades and omitted from the DKD volumes?

----------


## bob.schoonover

> So they’re skipping the Destroyer crossover? Hopefully not and it’s going to be in a potential volume 7 of Dark Knight Detective. But haven’t the crossovers typically been in the Caped Crusader trades and omitted from the DKD volumes?


I'm sure DKD v7 will have the crossover. DC does some weird stuff, but entirely omitting a crossover is not one of them. Looks like DKD v8 will finish up that line (to Knightfall), so it'll be interesting to see where they go next with archival Batman material - it's not like they'll stop publishing it! Maybe it's time for Denny O'Neil's run to get entirely collected?

----------


## JAG2045

> So theyre skipping the Destroyer crossover? Hopefully not and its going to be in a potential volume 7 of Dark Knight Detective. But havent the crossovers typically been in the Caped Crusader trades and omitted from the DKD volumes?


It appears so (plus for Destroyer it would also have to include LOTDK #27) so hopefully they will include it in a DKD volume

----------


## Nick Miller

Why are sites still offering the Morrison Superman omni? i heard the corrected edition won’t be out till June?

----------


## JAG2045

> A few thoughts:
> 
> 4. Unsurprised, but it'd have been nice to see the Connor Hawke GA fat TPB series pop back up in the solicits. Maybe later in 2022 after the Grell omnis are off the shelf.


According to this BC article https://bleedingcool.com/comics/omni...ook-dc-comics/

"Green Arrow: Connor Hawke Where Angels Fear to Tread" is coming out 19th April 2022

Also

Wonder Woman: The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 5 (19th April 2022)
Superman: The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 7 (March 2022)

----------


## Drew

Hey everyone, I am brand new here. I just got my very first omnibus, Green Lantern Geoff Johns Vol 1 and I am excited about getting more omnis as budget permits! I have a question, I see that over in the Marvel thread, they have an ongoing list of OOP and running low omnis, is there an equivalent for DC? I want to prioritize purchases since I can't just be buying these every other day unfortunately. Thank you!

----------


## Enigma

> Hey everyone, I am brand new here. I just got my very first omnibus, Green Lantern Geoff Johns Vol 1 and I am excited about getting more omnis as budget permits! I have a question, I see that over in the Marvel thread, they have an ongoing list of OOP and running low omnis, is there an equivalent for DC? I want to prioritize purchases since I can't just be buying these every other day unfortunately. Thank you!


I'm not sure if there is such a thread, bur I would work by what you want the most. Most books will be reprinted *eventually*. Also, good first omnibus  :Smile:

----------


## Nick Miller

Saga of the Swamp Thing Box Set https://www.amazon.com/dp/1779512562...8EHQVF2G94R53T

This is dope.

----------


## kodave

> Saga of the Swamp Thing Box Set https://www.amazon.com/dp/1779512562...8EHQVF2G94R53T
> 
> This is dope.


Despite the Amazon listing, those have to be paperbacks based on the pricing, right?

----------


## JPAR

> Despite the Amazon listing, those have to be paperbacks based on the pricing, right?


Always with those boxes

----------


## bob.schoonover

> According to this BC article https://bleedingcool.com/comics/omni...ook-dc-comics/
> 
> "Green Arrow: Connor Hawke Where Angels Fear to Tread" is coming out 19th April 2022
> 
> Also
> 
> Wonder Woman: The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 5 (19th April 2022)
> Superman: The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 7 (March 2022)


I have a lot of doubt about that Connor Hawke listing having any relation to reality - the original listing (when it was due in 2020) just got its date incremented to some year in the future, and no catalogs go out to April 2022.  While it's entirely possible that GA:CH comes out next spring, it's just as likely that it gets released much later in the year or pushed off even further.

----------


## titansupes

Finally an All-Star Superman deluxe, I see. Overdue.

----------


## bob fett

Just saw that Big bad toy store has Bronze Age JLA Omni vol.3 for sale.Full
Price at $124.99.They have other collected editions too,but only DC.

----------


## JAG2045

Just received my copy of the DC Who's Who omnibus and posted pics here

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1332914

Also despite people saying the Atari Force characters could not be included due to rights issues there is at least one profile of Blackjack
https://i.pinimg.com/originals/90/a2...68689a73cb.jpg

----------


## JAG2045

Also today got my copy of "New Gods: Bloodlines" TPB and can confirm it contains issues 1-14 (no other extras)

----------


## Bad Witch

I saw a listing on chapters (canada) for a no man's land 1 omnibus set to release in october. Anyone see this anywhere else? 

https://www.chapters.indigo.ca/en-ca...6b9e0de0ca93b4

----------


## Captain Craig

> I saw a listing on chapters (canada) for a no man's land 1 omnibus set to release in october. Anyone see this anywhere else? 
> 
> https://www.chapters.indigo.ca/en-ca...6b9e0de0ca93b4


It has been mentioned and I want to say in this thread. Pics were posted of it along with other books at the time for 4th Q.

Post#20197 on page 1347



> At last: 
> 
> 
> 
> Batman: No Man's Land Omnibus Vol. 1
> 
> Also:
> 
> Batman: The Long Halloween Deluxe Edition
> ...

----------


## Vordan

Got my Superman by Alan Moore Delux, just waiting for Kurt Busiek Superman: Secret Identity Deluxe Edition to arrive now

----------


## Jackybones

[QUOTE=JAG2045;5465038]New DC catalogue is up
https://www.edelweiss.plus/#catalogID=4565614&page=1


Flash by Geoff Johns Omnibus 3
Final Crisis: Rogues Revenge #1-3; The Flash: Rebirth #1-6; Flash #1-12; Blackest Night: The Flash #1-3; The Flash: Rebirth #1; Blackest Night: Black Lantern Corps Vol. 2 #1; The Flash Secret Files and Origins 2010 #1; Flashpoint #1-5.

So is it worth getting both Flashpoint 10th anniversary omnibus and, also the upcoming Flash by Geoff Johns Omnibus 3?
I was going to get the Flashpoint anniversary omnibus in a couple weeks. But since Johns omnibus 3 will be out, which includes Flashpoint 1-5. 
How are all the other Flashpoint stories in the anniversary omnibus?

Wondering if all of you think its worth picking up both or just one.

----------


## SJNeal

^ ^ ^ 

I wasn't that impressed with _Flashpoint_ as a whole, so I would say skip the omni and stick with Johns Vol. 3.

However some people think the tie-ins were better than the main series, and some may be, but the ones I read were forgettable.

----------


## signalman112

Robert Greenberger one of the original editors of DC WHO's WHO, talks a little bit about the project here.
Man, This has beautiful art reproductions better then the original series.
As for ATARI FORCE, I never read the title so I don't care if its not in the Omnibus or not.  But I do understand why people are upset .

https://13thdimension.com/dig-these-...hos-who-pages/

----------


## Vordan

Finally got the Deluxe Edition of Secret Identity. Will keep hoping for an Absolute sometime down the line but this will do for now.

----------


## Dr Hank

Anyone else order the Flashpoint omni today? Expensive book but it's the last omni release I'll need for a few months.

----------


## JoeGuy

I was wondering if Tom Strong is a fun read? The compendium could be a handy pick up and it looks like a self-aware, quirky comic from the previews.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Anyone else order the Flashpoint omni today? Expensive book but it's the last omni release I'll need for a few months.


I did. Grabbed it and Thunderbolts, which I think are my last omnis for at least a couple months

----------


## The Cheat

> I was wondering if Tom Strong is a fun read? The compendium could be a handy pick up and it looks like a self-aware, quirky comic from the previews.


Fun is exactly the word I'd use to describe it. It's great stuff.

----------


## etrumble

> Fun is exactly the word I'd use to describe it. It's great stuff.


QFT.  A fun, old school with modern sensibility(if that makes sense) read that I always enjoyed.

----------


## JJ87

> At last: 
> 
> Batman: The Long Halloween Deluxe Edition


Is this the same as the Absolute Long Halloween, but with the deluxe trim size, or does it collect an extra one-shot or something?
Something similar happened with the first print of Absolute DC New Frontier: a deluxe edition with extra content was released some time after, and then we got _another_ revised, "anniversary" Absolute edition with the super-oversized art and the extra content.

----------


## Dr Hank

> I did. Grabbed it and Thunderbolts, which I think are my last omnis for at least a couple months


Cool, yeah I'm looking forward to reading it. After that I'll continue on with Batman and Green Lantern, plus the other New 52-era stuff I've bought recently. Planning on getting the JL omni in June but otherwise I have to let my funds recover for awhile.

----------


## JoeGuy

> Fun is exactly the word I'd use to describe it. It's great stuff.





> QFT.  A fun, old school with modern sensibility(if that makes sense) read that I always enjoyed.


Cheers, I'll pick it up when it comes out then.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

Tom Strong is great, it’s like the best Superman Fantastic Four mash up you can imagine.

----------


## newparisian

I also recommend Tom Strong. The crossover in Promethea was great, if you've ever read that series.

----------


## newparisian

Surprised Batman (King) OHC 6 hasn't been solicited yet.

----------


## MuttleyMalone

> Surprised Batman (King) OHC 6 hasn't been solicited yet.


_Batman_ and _The Flash_ Rebirth Deluxe Editions were the only two Rebirth OHC series to outlive the Rebirth era. That said, it's been so long since there's been an OHC for either of them, and there's so much left of either series to go (about 40 issues each?) I think it's more that likely that there'll just be an eventual Omnibus of King's _Batman_ run instead.

I wonder how such an Omnibus would deal with the crossovers during King's run. He didn't write any of the _Night of The Monster Men_ crossover, yet his first arc of _Batman_ leads so heavily into it. I imagine that they'd definitely collect all of _The Button_, even though King only wrote one issue of it and plotted the other. _The Price_ would be skipped entirely I think, due to King not writing any of it. Unless they give the Omnibus a subtitle and just collect the whole series, even the stuff King didn't write, which I'd probably prefer, for completeness' sake.

----------


## newparisian

No, I think King OHC 6 only has about 16 issues left. OHC 5 went up to #69, and the book ended with 85 (?).

----------


## newparisian

Did I miss the new DC solicitations? They're usually out before Marvel's.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> _Batman_ and _The Flash_ Rebirth Deluxe Editions were the only two Rebirth OHC series to outlive the Rebirth era. That said, it's been so long since there's been an OHC for either of them, and there's so much left of either series to go (about 40 issues each?) I think it's more that likely that there'll just be an eventual Omnibus of King's _Batman_ run instead.
> 
> I wonder how such an Omnibus would deal with the crossovers during King's run. He didn't write any of the _Night of The Monster Men_ crossover, yet his first arc of _Batman_ leads so heavily into it. I imagine that they'd definitely collect all of _The Button_, even though King only wrote one issue of it and plotted the other. _The Price_ would be skipped entirely I think, due to King not writing any of it. Unless they give the Omnibus a subtitle and just collect the whole series, even the stuff King didn't write, which I'd probably prefer, for completeness' sake.


I think you're right about this - yes on Monster Men and The Button, no on The Price. But I don't think we'll see the King series in omnibus form for a bit. 2022 should give us NML v2, a Snyder omni that has all his non-Capullo stuff, and as a total shot in the dark, I think we'll get something focused on the Denny O'Neil era soon. 

While I'm thinking about Bat-line omnis, I'd really like to see Robin by Dixon, Nightwing by Seeley, and Cass Batgirl omnis . . .

----------


## Brian

> Did I miss the new DC solicitations? They're usually out before Marvel's.


There's been no sign of them and even the new Connect catalogue is later than usual. According to BleedingCool, the DC Marketing Director normally looked after the solicits, but was let go in February. 

Newsarama mentioned in an article yesterday they would be released "very soon", but who knows when that is. On the other hand, DC have been doing a lot of promotion for July books this week, so it would be odd not to cap it off with the full solicits.

----------


## Brian

Here are the July solicits, courtesy of Comiclist - https://blog.gocollect.com/dc-comics...solicitations/.  

Batman/Fortnite: Zero Point HC
ON SALE : 9/7/21
Hardcover
$24.99 US | 144 PAGES | FC | DC
6 5/8″ x 10 3/16″
ISBN: 978-1-77951-056-3

Batman/Fortnite: Zero Point uncovers secrets never before revealed in, the game or anywhere else! Every fan of Batman, Fortnite, stunning art ,and edge-of-your-seat excitement wont want to miss the Caped Crusader facing off against Fortnite champions on the Island, in a desperate attempt to save not only himself, but other familiar faces from the DCUand perhaps the Multiverse itself!

This hardcover collection includes a bonus code unlocking seven DC-themed Fortnite digital items.

Joker/Harley: Criminal Sanity HC
ON SALE : 9/7/21
$34.99 US | 304 PAGES | FC | DC BLACK LABEL
Ages 17+
Hardcover
8 1/2″ x 10 7/8″
978-1-77951-202-4

Written by #1 New York Times and international bestselling author Kami Garcia (Beautiful Creatures, Unbreakable, The X-Files Origins: Agent of Chaos) and drawn by Mico Suayan (Bloodshot Reborn), Jason Badower (Wonder Woman 77), and Mike Mayhew (The Star Wars), Joker/Harley: Criminal Sanity introduces readers to a Joker and Harley Quinn unlike any theyve seen before, utilizing forensic psychiatry, behavior analysis, and psychological profiles to create a true-to-life take on these iconic characters that is more terrifying than any psychotic fantasy.

Absolute Fourth World By Jack Kirby Vol. 2
ON SALE 12/14/2021 Hardcover
$150.00 US | 824 PAGES | FC | DC
8 1/8″ x 12 ¼
ISBN: 978-1-77951-333-5
This second of two Absolute volumes collects Supermans Pal Jimmy Olsen #146-148, The Forever People #7-11, The New Gods #7-11, Mister Miracle #7-18, Jack Kirbys New Gods (Reprint Series) #6, DC Graphic Novel #4: The Hunger Dogs, and Jack Kirbys lost tale On the Road to Armagetto (published at full size for the first time ever), along with a brand-new foreword by Tom Scioli, a gallery of Kirby pencils, never-before-collected essays from Kirby and Mark Evanier, and more!

Aquaman: 80 Years of the King of the Seven Seas The Deluxe Edition
ON SALE 9/28/21 Hardcover
$29.99 US | 440 PAGES | FC | DC
7 1/6″ x 10 7/8″
ISBN: 978-1-77951-019-8
Collects stories from More Fun Comics #73; Adventure Comics #120, #137, #232, #266, #269, #437, #475; Aquaman (1962) #11, #35, #46, #62; Aquaman (1986) #1; Legend of Aquaman Special #1; Aquaman (1994) #0, #37; Aquaman (2002) #17; Aquaman (2011) #1; Aquaman (2016) #25; JLA: Our Worlds at War #1; and Outsiders: Five of a Kind  Metamorpho/Aquaman #1, plus essays from former Aquaman editors and writers and a brand-new cover from Jim Lee.

Batman Adventures: Cat Got Your Tongue?
ON SALE 8/31/21
$9.99 US | 144 PAGES | FC | DC
5 ½ x 8″
ISBN: 978-1-77951-080-8
Batman Adventures: Cat Got Your Tongue? collects some of Batman and Catwomans most iconic moments! Whether shes taking revenge on her enemies or stealing right out of someone elses clutches, Catwoman is always surprising Gothamespecially Batman.
Collects Adventures in the DC Universe #2, #19; Batman: Gotham Adventures #4, #24, #50; and Batman Adventures #10.

Batman: The Brave and the Bold The Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 3
ON SALE 9/7/21
Hardcover
$99.99 US | 904 PAGES | FC | DC
7 1/16″ x 10 7/8″
ISBN: 978-1-4012-9282-9
Batman: The Brave and the Bold  The Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 3 collects the Dark Knights team-up adventures from The Brave and the Bold #157-200 and includes a brand-new foreword by writer Scott Beatty, along with nearly a dozen never-before-collected, meticulously restored stories.

Batman: The Court of Owls Deluxe Edition
ON SALE 9/14/21
Hardcover
$34.99 US | 368 PAGES | FC | DC
7 1/16″ x 10 7/8″
ISBN: 978-1-77951-259-8
Collects the full bestselling saga from Batman #1-11 in deluxe hardcover with behind-the-scenes extras!

Batman: Zero Year
ON SALE 8/31/21
$29.99 US | 400 PAGES | FC | DC
6 5/8″ x 10 3/16″
ISBN: 978-1-77951-036-5
Collects Batman #21-27 and Batman #29-33.

Deathstroke by Christopher Priest Omnibus
ON SALE 9/14/21
$150.00 US | 1392 PAGES | FC | DC
7 1/16″ x 10 7/8″
ISBN: 978-1-77951-260-4
Collects Deathstroke: Rebirth #1; Deathstroke #1-50; Deathstroke Annual (Rebirth) #1; Titans #11; Teen Titans #8, #28-30; Titans: The Lazarus Contract Special #1; and DC Holiday Special 2017 #1.

Fables Compendium Three
ON SALE 8/24/21
$59.99 US | 1,096 PAGES | FC | DC
ISBN: 978-1-77951-035-8
6 5/8″ x 10 3/16″
Ages 17+
DC Black Label
This third of four compendiums collects stories from Fables #83-113, the original graphic novel Fables: Werewolves of the Heartland, and The Great Fables Crossover chapters from Jack of Fables #33-35 and The Literals #1-3.

Fourth World by Jack Kirby Omnibus
ON SALE 9/14/21
$150.00 US | 1,536 PAGES | FC | DC
7 1/16″ x 10 7/8″
ISBN: 978-1-77951-261-1
The Fourth World by Jack Kirby Omnibus collects, in a single hardcover volume, Kirbys complete chronicles from the pages of Supermans Pal Jimmy Olsen, The New Gods, The Forever People, and Mister Miracle, as well as the climactic graphic novel The Hunger Dogs.
This transformative tome also includes illuminating essays from acclaimed author (and former Kirby apprentice) Mark Evanier and celebrated comics creator (and avowed Kirby fan) Walter Simonson, as well as a special section of Kirby pencils, profiles, pinups, and more!

Gotham City Monsters
ON SALE 8/17/21
$17.99 US | 144 PAGES | FC | DC
6 5/8″x 10 3/16″
ISBN: 978-1-77950-307-7
Collecting Gotham City Monsters #1-6.

John Constantine, Hellblazer Vol. 25: Another Season
ON SALE 8/10/21
$34.99 US | 352 PAGES | FC | DC
6 5/8″ x 10 3/16″
ISBN: 978-1-77951-029-7
Ages 17+
John Constantine, Hellblazer Vol. 25: Another Season collects issues #276-291 as well as the previously uncollected story Exposed from DCs 9/11 anthology.

Justice League Dark: The New 52 Omnibus
ON SALE 9/21/21
$150.00 US | 1,648 PAGES | FC | DC
Hardcover
7 1/16″ x 10 7/8″
ISBN: 978-1-77951-313-7
Justice League Dark: The New 52 Omnibus features the entire epic run in one massive, accursed tome! Collecting Justice League Dark #0-40; Justice League Dark Annual #1-2; Justice League Dark: Futures End #1; Constantine #5, #9-12; I, Vampire #7-8; Justice League #22-23; Justice League of America #6-7; a story from The New 52! Free Comic Book Day Special Edition #1, Trinity of Sin: Pandora #1-3, #6-9; and Trinity of Sin: The Phantom Stranger #11, #14-17, plus an extensive behind-the-scenes art gallery and a brand-new introduction by the writer who started it all, Peter Milligan!

Starman Compendium One
ON SALE 8/17/21
$59.99 US | 1,448 PAGES | FC | DC
6 5/8″ x 10 3/16″
ISBN: 978-1-77950-941-3
Starman Compendium One collects Starman #0-42, Starman 80-Page Giant #1, Starman Annual #1-2, Starman Secret Files #1, Showcase 95 #12, Showcase 96 #4-5, The Power of Shazam! #35-36, and The Shade #1-4.

Superboy and the Legion of Super-Heroes (Tabloid Edition)
ON SALE 12/14/21
$39.99 US | 80 PAGES | FC | DC
Hardcover
10″ x 13 ½
ISBN: 978-1-77951-335-9
This tabloid-size masterpiece reprints a classic Superboy and the Legion of Super-Heroes story at full size for the first time. Includes a two-page pinup of the entire Legion by Mike Grell and an eight-page feature containing information on each of the Legionnaires by Paul Levitz, illustrated by James Sherman and Jack Abel.

Superman & Lois Lane: The 25th Wedding Anniversary Deluxe Edition
$34.99 US | 208 PAGES | FC | DC
Hardcover
7 1/16″ x 10 7/8″
ISBN: 978-1-77951-033-4
This beautiful hardcover collects the landmark Superman: The Wedding Album, along with other relationship highlights, including the lead-up to the altar (Superman #118) and the honeymoon (Adventures of Superman #541, Action Comics #728, Superman: The Man of Steel #63), with new extras!

Swamp Thing: New Roots
written by MARK RUSSELL, PHIL HESTER, ANDREW CONSTANT
art by MARCO SANTUCCI, TOM MANDRAKE
cover by MARCO SANTUCCI AND JOHN KALISZ
ON SALE 8/31/2021
$16.99 US | 152 PAGES | FC | DC
6 5/8″ x 10 3/16″
ISBN: 978-1-77951-133-1
Deep in the Louisiana bayou, a terrifying monster stalks the waters, strangling life before it can grow and leaving a trail of death in its wake. And the Sunderland Corporation is coming for Swamp Thing next.
Swamp Thing alone stands to defend his community from the growing menace of an evil corporation ready to turn the earth to barren soil if it helps their bottom line. But Sunderlands reach stretches further than even the Swamp Thing can grasptheir plans for destruction will affect not just the swamps he calls home, but the entire planet!
And Swamp Thing is not the only strange spirit alive in the bayou. When a fifoleta ghost light, a will o the wispleads him to strangers who need his help, Swamp Thing must discover what this restless ghosts true purpose might beif he can survive long enough to find out.

Sweet Tooth: The Return
ON SALE 8/17/2021
$17.99 US | 144 PAGES | FC | DC
DC Black Label | Ages 17+
6 5/8″ x 10 3/16″
ISBN: 978-1-77951-032-7
Acclaimed writer/artist Jeff Lemire reunites with colorist José Villarubia to bring you the next chapter in the saga of DCs acclaimed series Sweet Tooth

----------


## JAG2045

Can't wait for 

Batman: The Brave and the Bold The Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 3
Starman Compendium One

----------


## actionjackson2099

Why not do an omnibus for Starman?

----------


## Brian

> Why not do an omnibus for Starman?


There was an omnibus mooted at one point , but it was cancelled. If memoery serves, a (now former) DC exec said on Twitter an omnibus was unlikely to happen in the future. 

An Omnibus of this material would definitely be more profitable for DC, so they may be opting for the Compendium version for other reasons, eg issues with the scans or files that mean it doesn't look good in an oversized format.

----------


## newparisian

> There's been no sign of them and even the new Connect catalogue is later than usual. According to BleedingCool, the DC Marketing Director normally looked after the solicits, but was let go in February. 
> 
> Newsarama mentioned in an article yesterday they would be released "very soon", but who knows when that is. On the other hand, DC have been doing a lot of promotion for July books this week, so it would be odd not to cap it off with the full solicits.


Thanks for replying.

----------


## newparisian

I'm there for the Deathstroke omni and Starman compendium. But they're both containing wayyy too many issues. Could really stand to lose like 20 issues each. Bricks like these are unwieldy enough already.

----------


## Brian

I will be honestly shocked if the Starman Compendium is released as solicited. It's a massive page count for just $60. Then again, I thought the same about Fables, and that was published as solicited, so what do I know.

DC could have spread this over three volumes, of roughly 30 issues each, and still reasonably charged the same cover price. I suppose after their previous cancellation experiences of the paperback omnibuses, DC wants to get this done in as few volumes as possible.

I agree as well about the Deathstroke and Justice League Dark omnis. I understand why they want to do these in a single release, but if they made them each a two volume, slip cased set, they'd only increase their buyer base, while still getting all the revenue from a single release. I'd even put up with a small increase in the cover price to cover the additional production costs of a two book set.

----------


## Destro777

Always wanted to read Starman but 1400 pages is absurd. 
These massive books need to stop. Uncomfortable to read (pretty much unreadable in my eyes) and they will likely fall apart in a few years.

----------


## Dr Hank

I like the big hardcover books, but 1400 pages in paperback seems like a bad idea. Maybe it's so cheap cause they know you should just buy two copies straight off. 

Anyway, thanks for the updates, Brian. Might finally get into the Fourth World stuff with that omni. And I haven't read any Justice League Dark but that omni will be on my radar also.

----------


## Charliemouse

I have the first Fables compendium and it’s surprisingly not only well made but pretty easy to read as well.  If anything I found it much easier to read than the massive omnis DC seem so keen to publish these days.

----------


## titansupes

Court of Owls deluxe and Superman Wedding Album deluxe might be on my list. Never had any experience with Tom Strong, but I'm getting interested.

----------


## Adset

> I have the first Fables compendium and it’s surprisingly not only well made but pretty easy to read as well.  If anything I found it much easier to read than the massive omnis DC seem so keen to publish these days.


Totally agree. Far easier to read than a similarly sized omni.

----------


## The Cheat

If they're anything like the Image compendiums, they'll be great. Not at all hard to read.

----------


## Judge Dredd

Another attempt to collect Starman hope this one actually gets printed, but last 2 times failed.

----------


## j0nnyboy

Will Absolute Swamp Thing by Alan Moore Vol. 3 be the last Absolute, or will there be more after that?

----------


## Vilynne

> Another attempt to collect Starman hope this one actually gets printed, but last 2 times failed.


They should just make a "cursed edition" series for ones like this.

----------


## Rincewind

> Will Absolute Swamp Thing by Alan Moore Vol. 3 be the last Absolute, or will there be more after that?


Vol 3 will collect the rest of the Alan Moore run

----------


## Captain Craig

Batman Brave and the Bold v.3 is the only must buy. My caveat is its dust jacket better match the other two. If it is that horrid third dj design I could see myself passing.

----------


## HandofPrometheus

> I have the first Fables compendium and it’s surprisingly not only well made but pretty easy to read as well.  If anything I found it much easier to read than the massive omnis DC seem so keen to publish these days.


Just ordered it. Can't wait to read it. Loved playing The Wolf Among Us.

----------


## Johnatellodi

Do we expect Batman: Zero Year to be a standard paperback?

----------


## Brian

> Do we expect Batman: Zero Year to be a standard paperback?


Given the cover price and page count, I wouldn't expect it to be a hardcover.

----------


## SJNeal

I know it's en vogue to b!tch about all the Batman releases these days, but aren't all of the Bat-collections in the July solicits still readily available in one format or another?  :Confused:

----------


## SJNeal

> Another attempt to collect Starman hope this one actually gets printed, but last 2 times failed.


Y'all know what to do if we want these to actually see print...  :Wink:

----------


## shaboo

> I know it's en vogue to b!tch about all the Batman releases these days, but aren't all of the Bat-collections in the July solicits still readily available in one format or another?


Batman: The Brave and the Bold The Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 3?

----------


## Dr Hank

Got my Flashpoint omni today from IST, another beast of a book! I have plenty of DC stuff to read for awhile, we'll see if I can hold off buying more...

----------


## Phantom Zone

I'm expecting to see _The Flash by Joshua Williamson Omnibus_ (probably two volumes) within a year.

----------


## SJNeal

> Batman: The Brave and the Bold The Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 3?


Ah, okay.  Not that one, but all the modern stuff.

----------


## Vordan

> I'm expecting to see _The Flash by Joshua Williamson Omnibus_ (probably two volumes) within a year.


I hate how slow DC is to put out Omnis. Hickman is already getting an Omni of his X-Men but DC can’t even get it together and put out omnis of runs that finished recently.

----------


## Frontier

> I hate how slow DC is to put out Omnis. Hickman is already getting an Omni of his X-Men but DC can’t even get it together and put out omnis of runs that finished recently.


Jeez, and it's barely started, although I guess with House/Power, Sword of X, and the ongoing it has enough content for an omni.

----------


## Vordan

> Jeez, and it's barely started, although I guess with House/Power, Sword of X, and the ongoing it has enough content for an omni.


Heh it doesn’t collect anything besides his X-Men run, so no HoX/PoX or XoS. Marvel is super quick and on the ball while DC is super slow and incompetent. As a Superman fan I’m really annoyed at how few Superman omnibuses or Absolutes there are. I want
-Kurt Busiek Superman Omnibus
-Geoff Johns Superman Omnibus
-Absolute Superman Birthright
-Absolute Superman Secret Identity
-Bendis Superman Omnibus

Why doesn’t DC let us vote on some omnibuses ffs like the Round Robin? No offense to those who liked it, but it blows my mind that they’re putting out a Who’s Who Omni over so many other runs that still haven’t been collected that I want.

----------


## HandofPrometheus

> Heh it doesn’t collect anything besides his X-Men run, so no HoX/PoX or XoS. Marvel is super quick and on the ball while DC is super slow and incompetent. As a Superman fan I’m really annoyed at how few Superman omnibuses or Absolutes there are. I want
> -Kurt Busiek Superman Omnibus
> -Geoff Johns Superman Omnibus
> -Absolute Superman Birthright
> -Absolute Superman Secret Identity
> -Bendis Superman Omnibus
> 
> Why doesn’t DC let us vote on some omnibuses ffs like the Round Robin? No offense to those who liked it, but it blows my mind that they’re putting out a Who’s Who Omni over so many other runs that still haven’t been collected that I want.


I just got into omnibus collecting and I'm very disappointed in the lack of DC content compared to Marvel. It seems like every other week, Marvel pumps out countless omnibuses.

----------


## Adset

And, sadly, it’s not limited to omnis.

----------


## titansupes

> Heh it doesn’t collect anything besides his X-Men run, so no HoX/PoX or XoS. Marvel is super quick and on the ball while DC is super slow and incompetent. As a Superman fan I’m really annoyed at how few Superman omnibuses or Absolutes there are. I want
> -Kurt Busiek Superman Omnibus
> -Geoff Johns Superman Omnibus
> -Absolute Superman Birthright
> -Absolute Superman Secret Identity
> -Bendis Superman Omnibus
> 
> Why doesn’t DC let us vote on some omnibuses ffs like the Round Robin? No offense to those who liked it, but it blows my mind that they’re putting out a Who’s Who Omni over so many other runs that still haven’t been collected that I want.


Agreed. Every round of solicits, I'm stunned they haven't dipped into the Bates/Maggin/Swan era of Superman. So much iconic content there and ready.

----------


## Phd. Strange

Need Shade by Milligan Omnibus, Warlord Omnibus by Grell, Aquaman by Peter David Omnibus...

----------


## JAG2045

Got my copy of Batman by Snyder & Capullo omnibus 1 today and there is now a 4th printing as of April 2021

----------


## Brian

> Got my copy of Batman by Snyder & Capullo omnibus 1 today and there is now a 4th printing as of April 2021


Has the binding improved on the 1st and 2nd prints?

----------


## SJNeal

> Need Shade by Milligan Omnibus, Warlord Omnibus by Grell, Aquaman by Peter David Omnibus...


Yes to all of those.  

I'd have preferred a series of Deluxe Editions (even chunky trades) for _Shade_, but at the rate DC's going they need to dump everything into one single unwieldy monster of a book if we're ever to get series' reprinted in their entirety.  Same goes with PAD's_ Aquaman_; they could have just finished it with two more trades, but noooo...

----------


## JAG2045

> Has the binding improved on the 1st and 2nd prints?


It has an eye now compared to the first printing, I posted a couple of pics here

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1340188

----------


## aleph-nihil

What's the verdict on the Sandman Omnibi? I wrote a more detailed post that seems to have disappeared, so I thought I'd ask here. I've already read the series before, and am looking for a nice version to replace the mismatched second hand copies I read and subsequently sold off.

Is the shelf porn factor (black trim, hardcover, sheer presence, oversized art, etc.) of the Omnibi worth the extra cost over the 30th Anniversary paperback box set (which has 3 extra volumes and is easier to read)? The cost difference on Amazon Canada is $80 CAD or so.

----------


## Lake Nowhere

> What's the verdict on the Sandman Omnibi? I wrote a more detailed post that seems to have disappeared, so I thought I'd ask here. I've already read the series before, and am looking for a nice version to replace the mismatched second hand copies I read and subsequently sold off.
> 
> Is the shelf porn factor (black trim, hardcover, sheer presence, oversized art, etc.) of the Omnibi worth the extra cost over the 30th Anniversary paperback box set (which has 3 extra volumes and is easier to read)? The cost difference on Amazon Canada is $80 CAD or so.


I think the omnis are some of the best-looking out there, the black trim is stunning.  I'm actually looking to sell volumes 1 and 2 (I've upgraded to Absolute editions).  They're in great shape and I'd let them go for a fair price.

----------


## SJNeal

> What's the verdict on the Sandman Omnibi? I wrote a more detailed post that seems to have disappeared, so I thought I'd ask here. I've already read the series before, and am looking for a nice version to replace the mismatched second hand copies I read and subsequently sold off.
> 
> Is the shelf porn factor (black trim, hardcover, sheer presence, oversized art, etc.) of the Omnibi worth the extra cost over the 30th Anniversary paperback box set (which has 3 extra volumes and is easier to read)? The cost difference on Amazon Canada is $80 CAD or so.


While the _Sandman_ omni's are very nice, I'd personally go for the Absolute Editions.  Those omni's are sooo thick and heavy, I think the Absolute's are an easier reading experience despite their larger trim size.

----------


## aleph-nihil

> I think the omnis are some of the best-looking out there, the black trim is stunning.  I'm actually looking to sell volumes 1 and 2 (I've upgraded to Absolute editions).  They're in great shape and I'd let them go for a fair price.


Thank you for the offer! However, I won't be able to buy until, say, September at the earliest (and not for sure, even then), so I cannot take you up on that, I am afraid.

Is it enjoyable to read such a hefty omnibus, or are the paperbacks way better for that? Having looked at a few videos, the Omnibus pages seem too "bent"/"curved" due to the sheer number of pages, even when you lay it flat on a table. I am not sure if I was able to explain, but it looks like the pages themselves cannot open (as) flat (as the paperbacks) due to the thickness of the omnibi, and that feels like the deciding factor in favor of the paperback box set for me. (Just my musings, I appreciate if you read this far.)

See (the pages are bent "upward" toward the camera, so to speak):

Screenshot_20210509_161759.jpg




> While the _Sandman_ omni's are very nice, I'd personally go for the Absolute Editions.  Those omni's are sooo thick and heavy, I think the Absolute's are an easier reading experience despite their larger trim size.


Sadly they're out of my budget. At MSRP, so are the Omnibi, and I only so much as considered them because Amazon has them for cheaper. As I said above though, I am currently feeling more inclined to go with the paperbacks. However, I've been hemming and hawing on this matter for the last week or so and I have literal months to decide on an edition, so I will keep pondering.

----------


## Adset

I went down the middle of the box set vs omni? debate and decided to go all in on the deluxe edition hardcovers they’re currently releasing. They look nice on the shelf and much easier to read than the larger editions.

----------


## SJNeal

The new Deluxe Editions are also a good choice.  Like you said, much easier to handle/read than an omni or Absolute, and available at deeply discounted pre-order prices.

----------


## Robanker

> The new Deluxe Editions are also a good choice.  Like you said, much easier to handle/read than an omni or Absolute, and available at deeply discounted pre-order prices.


They're my preferred format. Just chunky enough to feel like great value for your dollar but not massive like those omnibus tomes that just seem impossible to finish in an evening. There's also the fear that the omnis will collapse under their own weight and they're just uncomfortable to read on anything but a table.

I have a lot of omnis and I do enjoy them, but oversized Deluxe hardcovers are the magic sweetspot of value, collectible quality and length for a reading experience. I'd argue they look the best on the shelf too.  :Wink:

----------


## SJNeal

> They're my preferred format. Just chunky enough to feel like great value for your dollar but not massive like those omnibus tomes that just seem impossible to finish in an evening. There's also the fear that the omnis will collapse under their own weight and they're just uncomfortable to read on anything but a table.
> 
> I have a lot of omnis and I do enjoy them, but oversized Deluxe hardcovers are the magic sweetspot of value, collectible quality and length for a reading experience. I'd argue they look the best on the shelf too.


Completely agree on all counts.  Unfortunately, when it comes to DC our best bet of getting things collected in their entirety is to go the omnibus route.  Either they drop these mammoth 1,300 page omni's, or they cancel a line halfway through...  :Frown:

----------


## aleph-nihil

> The new Deluxe Editions are also a good choice.  Like you said, much easier to handle/read than an omni or Absolute, and available at deeply discounted pre-order prices.


I was really excited when they got announced because, as you said, they're in the sweet spot of readability and collectibility. I have Sandman Overture Deluxe, and it feels like the perfect format to own that book in.

But for some reason I cannot get myself as excited about owning them as I expected- they feel... lovelessly done, if that makes any sense. There's an Audible ad on the cover, no table of contents, no Dave McKean art on the covers, glued binding, and I found a YouTube review that said the paper was extraordinarily thin (open to any comparisons from others on that). I don't really know, perhaps I should buy the first Deluxe volume anyway and see how I feel about it (since it IS the best fit for me on -heh- paper), but I really feel the Deluxe editions could've been done better.

edit: On that note, I would REALLY appreciate impressions from anyone who might have the Sandman Deluxe volumes.

----------


## SJNeal

^ ^ ^ 

To be honest, I haven't read any reviews of the first Deluxe volume so I had no idea they felt so thrown together.  That's a shame.  :Frown: 

Another point for the Absolutes in that case, because those clearly had a lot of love put into them.  Even at $100 each, they're still a great deal when you consider the content, and compare them to other Absolute releases.  They can still be found for $50-60 if you look in the right places (or get lucky on eBay).

----------


## aleph-nihil

> ^ ^ ^ 
> 
> To be honest, I haven't read any reviews of the first Deluxe volume so I had no idea they felt so thrown together.  That's a shame. 
> 
> Another point for the Absolutes in that case, because those clearly had a lot of love put into them.  Even at $100 each, they're still a great deal when you consider the content, and compare them to other Absolute releases.  They can still be found for $50-60 if you look in the right places (or get lucky on eBay).


The absolutes ARE worth it certainly, but I am from a developing country with a crashing currency, so that acquiring the full series is going to cost me more than the equivalent of, like, $800 for an American in any format. (Not by direct conversion but in terms of budgetary impact.) I am also a student, so I will be saving up money to buy these editions and cannot afford the Absolutes. 

Yeah, it's really a shame that the Deluxe editions are flawed at best, and it makes the decision of editions very difficult- but given that the paperbacks had much more care put into them, provide more content for a cheaper price, and are all available right now instead of releasing over the next year, I think I might go with the paperbacks after all. Another reason is that I think the story splits very nicely into 10 volumes- I'd lose that with any other edition besides the paperbacks. 

I'm just glad Overture got a separate Deluxe edition since it (for my money) has the best art in the series by a mile- hell, maybe I will see if I can nab Absolute Overture as the crowning gem of my entire book collection...

----------


## SJNeal

There's really no bad way to read a classic like _Sandman_ at the end of the day, and it sounds like the paperback set (which is still quite nice!) is your best bet after all.   :Smile:

----------


## seusilva

Here in the Brasil they did something really interesting with Sandman - released the exact Absolutes content on Deluxe size. I really like my editions!
Overture I bought on Absolute format, the art is too amazing to see on a small size (and I read them first on single issues).

----------


## kodave

Did the Batman Gotham by Gaslight Deluxe Edition ever come out? If so, I'm guessing it was OOP right away?

----------


## Dr Hank

I just received the first Sandman Deluxe Edition, read 4 issues so far. I typically wouldn't buy a hardcover with glued binding but the price was good. I've never read the series and figured it's a good way to see if I like it. It's honestly one of those things I've avoided forever because of the hype, decided to get over myself and enjoy.

The binding doesn't seem too bad but I worry how it'll hold up over time. I'm also not a big fan of the paper - somewhat thin and glossy, DC certainly has released better. But I like the size and so far I'm really enjoying the book so I'll pick up vol.2 soon, despite the shortcomings. I'd be more critical if these were $50+.

----------


## Foxy

> Did the Batman Gotham by Gaslight Deluxe Edition ever come out? If so, I'm guessing it was OOP right away?


It did come out. Bought it a while ago off of Amazon because my regular guy has been having issues with DC books since they stopped working with Diamond.

----------


## kodave

> It did come out. Bought it a while ago off of Amazon because my regular guy has been having issues with DC books since they stopped working with Diamond.


Thank you.

----------


## slop101

Finally received the Batgirl omni, and it's pretty great - fantastic art, and story seems cool. Can't wait to dig into it.

----------


## Foxy

> Thank you.


Hi, I just double-checked and while I bought off Amazon DE, it was a third party seller (LCS in Germany). So not sure whether Amazon DE received any - they've been absolutely terrible with getting copies of books in. For months now, all my preorders have been cancelled or delayed.

----------


## JPAR

> Hi, I just double-checked and while I bought off Amazon DE, it was a third party seller (LCS in Germany). So not sure whether Amazon DE received any - they've been absolutely terrible with getting copies of books in. For months now, all my preorders have been cancelled or delayed.


Yes, mine too. It's terrible. You can't rely on them. The dutch version is even worse. They don't deliver and don't cancel. They just state a book hasn't been released yet?!?

----------


## aleph-nihil

Hello, it's me again, with a small question - do the Sandman omnibi/Absolutes (or any OHC formats in general) delineate where the "original"/TPB volumes end and begin? I am asking because I think, for Sandman, the 10 TPB volumes provide great points for stopping to digest the story a bit, it lends itself very well to separation into those 10 volumes. Or, for example, does the omnibus just act like the entire run is split into a mere 2 volumes?

edit: Put a better way, do the OHC editions of Sandman specify that there is a "The Doll's House" or "The Kindly Ones" arc, for example?

----------


## fillmont

> Hello, it's me again, with a small question - do the Sandman omnibi/Absolutes (or any OHC formats in general) delineate where the "original"/TPB volumes end and begin? I am asking because I think, for Sandman, the 10 TPB volumes provide great points for stopping to digest the story a bit, it lends itself very well to separation into those 10 volumes. Or, for example, does the omnibus just act like the entire run is split into a mere 2 volumes?
> 
> edit: Put a better way, do the OHC editions of Sandman specify that there is a "The Doll's House" or "The Kindly Ones" arc, for example?


My understanding is that the Omnis work in the same way the Absolutes do: the 75 issues are presented in order, not rearranged to match the 10 trade paperback version. 

The main storylines are clearly labeled in the issues themselves, though. You'll know when A Doll's House begins and ends. The only real difference in reading order is how often you'll come across one-off stories. In the 10-volume version, you read the one off stories in bigger chunks. In the Omni version you'll read them in smaller bursts spread out more evenly.

----------


## titansupes

Can I ask about these compendiums-- I'm sure curious to dip into Tom Strong, but will the upcoming compendium be paperback and in black and white?

----------


## Brian

> Can I ask about these compendiums-- I'm sure curious to dip into Tom Strong, but will the upcoming compendium be paperback and in black and white?


All the compendiums so far have been paperbacks and in full colour. Tom Strong is listed as a paperback as well. I'd be surprised if it was B&W when all the others to date have been colour.

----------


## aleph-nihil

> My understanding is that the Omnis work in the same way the Absolutes do: the 75 issues are presented in order, not rearranged to match the 10 trade paperback version. 
> 
> The main storylines are clearly labeled in the issues themselves, though. You'll know when A Doll's House begins and ends. The only real difference in reading order is how often you'll come across one-off stories. In the 10-volume version, you read the one off stories in bigger chunks. In the Omni version you'll read them in smaller bursts spread out more evenly.


That's perfect! Thanks.

I ended up ordering the first Deluxe volume. It's the perfect form factor for me, so although it seems like the book's quality isn't that great otherwise, I think I need to try it before committing to buying anything else. If I like it, I'll just collect the Deluxe editions; if not, I'll either wait for the 30th anniversary paperbacks to drop in price (as a box set), give up on the nicety of the box set and (re-)collect the individual volumes, or seek really good deals on the Absolutes. We will find out in a month, or three.

Edit: Actually, gave up on that and just put in an order cancellation request. Writing out this post, I realized that I am just not excited right now about collecting the Deluxe Editions, and that's as good a reason as could be to stop for now. I will move back to Canada in 3 months (most likely), and can actually start up a proper search for the books I want then.

----------


## titansupes

> All the compendiums so far have been paperbacks and in full colour. Tom Strong is listed as a paperback as well. I'd be surprised if it was B&W when all the others to date have been colour.


Perfect, thank you.

----------


## Dr Hank

> That's perfect! Thanks.
> 
> I ended up ordering the first Deluxe volume. It's the perfect form factor for me, so although it seems like the book's quality isn't that great otherwise, I think I need to try it before committing to buying anything else. If I like it, I'll just collect the Deluxe editions; if not, I'll either wait for the 30th anniversary paperbacks to drop in price (as a box set), give up on the nicety of the box set and (re-)collect the individual volumes, or seek really good deals on the Absolutes. We will find out in a month, or three.
> 
> Edit: Actually, gave up on that and just put in an order cancellation request. Writing out this post, I realized that I am just not excited right now about collecting the Deluxe Editions, and that's as good a reason as could be to stop for now. I will move back to Canada in 3 months (most likely), and can actually start up a proper search for the books I want then.


Well I’m reading the first Deluxe edition and I have to say the paper quality is really poor. Very thin, glossy and quite “wavy” in spots. I’m very much enjoying the story so I’m contemplating picking up a different format also. Doesn’t help that I’m also reading the X-Men Inferno Omni which has some of the best paper I’ve come across in an omni - thicker and almost a matte finish, it’s amazing.

----------


## JAG2045

My copy of The Flash/Impulse: Runs in the Family TPB finally arrived! (This book has been solicited/cancelled so many times that I actually still have an open order for this book on amazon from 2012!)

The book contains:

Impulse 1-12
Flash 108-111 (the Dead Heat crossover)

No Extra's

Posted some pics here 
https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1343902

----------


## Hypo

Looks like DC is restarting the numbering on the Action Comics and Detective Comics trades:

----------


## SJNeal

^ ^ ^ 

Not too surprising.  They've been renumbering trades with the start of new creative teams on other titles for awhile now.

----------


## newparisian

How many issues of the Superman by Tomasi omni are actually drawn by Gleason?

----------


## Starro

> How many issues of the Superman by Tomasi omni are actually drawn by Gleason?


He drew issues #1-2, #4, #6, #10-11, #18-21, #24-25 (with Doug Mahnke), #42-43 (with some pages by Joe Prado in #43) and #45, plus a 15-page story for Action Comics #1,000.

----------


## Lake Nowhere

Does anyone know if, in addition to fixing the misspelled creator names and pages missing dialogue, they've corrected the issue ordering in the new printing of the Morrison Superman Omnibus?

----------


## newparisian

> He drew issues #1-2, #4, #6, #10-11, #18-21, #24-25 (with Doug Mahnke), #42-43 (with some pages by Joe Prado in #43) and #45, plus a 15-page story for Action Comics #1,000.


Thanks. That's what I'd ended up finding on wiki. Hmm.. He did a lot more in the Batman & Robin omni. 
This Superman omni is a take it or leave it for me. It's got enough issues I like, and enough I'm lukewarm on. So that sweet sweet art would be the deciding factor.

----------


## HandofPrometheus

Undecided if I want the Superman omni.

----------


## Starro

> Thanks. That's what I'd ended up finding on wiki. Hmm.. He did a lot more in the Batman & Robin omni.


Unlike Batman and Robin, Superman was published bi-weekly during the Tomasi/Gleason run, which made it impossible for Gleason to draw most issues, so he rotated with Doug Mahnke, Jorge Jiménez (before he had to leave to draw Super Sons) and others. Also, during their second year, there were at least two arcs where Gleason was the primary writer instead of Tomasi, which took up a lot of his time and prevented him from resuming artistic duties until the "Bizarroverse" arc (issues #42-45) at the end.

----------


## DantonR

I'm baffled by how DC makes some of its decisions (besides the almighty $):

I remember being a little disappointed when the King Batman Deluxe eds. switched to the different paper in Vol. 4. Not a big deal though (though some people lost their minds at the both the different paper and the different colored spines on the dust jackets).

Moving along, it looks as if there are no plans to finish that series off in OHC. You could plug the gap w/ what Vol.11 or something of the trades and then the City of Bane (standard) HCs (or the Complete Collection TPB), but, again, doesn't make a whole lot of sense.

In any case, the whole reason for this post is because as I was flipping through the Fables Compendium 2, I thought to myself "Is this the same paper type as Comp. 1?" And, sure enough, the paper is different -- not as glossy. Funny thing is that, despite having the lower page count, Comp. 2 is thicker than Comp. 1.

I don't collect nearly as much DC as other brands, but it's almost as if DC actively looks for ways to annoy its fan base.

----------


## SJNeal

> I don't collect nearly as much DC as other brands, but it's almost as if DC actively looks for ways to annoy its fan base.


I've thought as much for years now.  You don't f*ck-up so consistently across the board without some sort of concerted effort...

----------


## JAG2045

My copy of "Batman Golden Age 9" just arrived and it contains:

Batman #76-85
Detective Comics #192-210
Worlds Finest #63-70

Introduction by Mike W. Barr

Therefore the next volume (either GA 10 or SA 1) would start with Batman #86 (Batman: Indian Chief) and Detective Comics #211 (The Jungle Cat Queen)

I posted some pics here
https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1345325

----------


## Captain Craig

> My copy of "Batman Golden Age 9" just arrived and it contains:
> 
> Batman #76-85
> Detective Comics #192-210
> Worlds Finest #63-70
> 
> Introduction by Mike W. Barr
> 
> Therefore the next volume (either GA 10 or SA 1) would start with Batman #86 (Batman: Indian Chief) and Detective Comics #211 (The Jungle Cat Queen)
> ...


Where did you get your copy? IST just says coming soon. Amazon has it for next week.

----------


## JAG2045

I ordered it from Speedyhen who must have received copies early  :Smile:

----------


## Captain Craig

Does the cover match the other 8 volumes or did DC Collected Editions mess up and do that third cover design for the dust jacket? 
Pic please?

----------


## JAG2045

> Does the cover match the other 8 volumes or did DC Collected Editions mess up and do that third cover design for the dust jacket? 
> Pic please?


The dustjacket is the same as volume 8 - so the cover and spine match the previous volumes while the back cover has pics of the comics inside 

I posted some pics here
https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1345325

----------


## Captain Craig

Excellent! Thanks for posting that.

That does leave the real question though. Is GA Batman done or is there a volume 10 before the SA series starts?
What are most thinking?

----------


## Graphic Autist

> Excellent! Thanks for posting that.
> 
> That does leave the real question though. Is GA Batman done or is there a volume 10 before the SA series starts?
> What are most thinking?


They at least need volume 10 to complete GA. SA starts with Martian Manhunter's first appearance, which is Detective #225.

----------


## The Lucky One

> Excellent! Thanks for posting that.
> 
> That does leave the real question though. Is GA Batman done or is there a volume 10 before the SA series starts?
> What are most thinking?


World’s Finest: The Silver Age Omnibus volume 1 starts (not counting Superman #76) with WF#71, the first issue where Supes and Bats team up in the actual story, as opposed to just on the cover. GA Batman volume 9 contains the Batman stories from World’s Finest up through WF #70.

Unlike Wonder Woman, there’s no clear Golden/Silver Age demarcation line for Batman or (to a lesser extent) Superman. So my guess is DC has decided to use WF #70 and 71 as an artificial line, and the next Batman volume will be Silver Age volume 1. I could be wrong, but that’s where I’d put my money.

----------


## JAG2045

There's been a lot of discussion going on over on the MMW board about if DC will do a Batman Golden Age volume 10 or now move on to a Silver Age volume 1

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv...go-t33638.html

There's arguments for both, however personally I don't mind which "age" they list the next volume  as - as long as they get it out ASAP so we can finally start on the Bronze Age!

----------


## JAG2045

Omar overview of the Man of Steel vol 3 HC and The Flash: The Death of Iris West HC

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN: NO-MAN"S LAND OMNIBUS VOL. 1:*
written by DENNIS O'NEIL, GREG RUCKA, DEVIN GRAYSON, CHUCK DIXON, AND OTHERS
art by ALEX MALEEV, ROGER ROBINSON, DALE EAGLESHAM, AND OTHERS
cover by DALE EAGLESHAM AND SEAN PARSONS
ON SALE 10/26/21
$125.00 US | 1120 PAGES | FC | DC
Hardcover
7 1/16" x 10 7/8"
ISBN: 978-1-77951-322-9

After a cataclysmic earthquake hits Gotham City, destroying much of its infrastructure, thousands are dead and even more are without homes. The U.S. government declares the city uninhabitable and orders all citizens to leave. Many do. But months later, those who refused to vacate live in the lawless territory now known as "No Man's Land."
Forsaken by the rest of the country, the former Gotham is now a citywide turf war of gangs and costumed villains in which the strongest prey on the weak. But with the return of Batman and the appearance of an enigmatic new Batgirl, justice is returning to Gotham.
Batman: No Man's Land Omnibus Vol. 1 collects the first half of the monumental crossover event that changed the Dark Knight forever. Collects Batman: No Man's Land #1, Batman: Shadow of the Bat #83-88, Batman #563-568, Detective Comics #730-735, Azrael: Agent of the Bat #51-57, Batman: Legends of the Dark Knight #116-121, The Batman Chronicles #16-17, Young Justice in No Man's Land #1, Robin #67, Nightwing #35-37, and Catwoman #72-74.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*Batman: Arkham Asylum The Deluxe Edition OHC*
written by GRANT MORRISON
art by DAVE MCKEAN
cover by DAVE MCKEAN
ON SALE 10/12/21
$34.99 US | 232 PAGES | FC | DC 7 1/16" x 10 7/8"
Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-317-5
Arkham Asylum for the Criminally Insane is a place of dismal corridors and oppressive shadowsa dark riddle in stone and timber, best left unsolved. Within its claustrophobic walls, the demented and deformed enemies of the Batman brood in padded cells and unlit cellars, dreaming of a day when they might rise up and overthrow the world of reason. That day has finally come.
It is April 1, and the lunatics have taken over the asylum. Led by The Joker, Arkhams inmates issue a terrible ultimatum to the man responsible for their imprisonment. The Batman must descend into this heart of darkness, confront his greatest foes, and face the truth of his own divided identityor condemn himself to share their fate.
Written by legendary comics creator Grant Morrison and beautifully illustrated by artist Dave McKean, the timeless, genre-bending tale Batman: Arkham Asylum is brought back to its classic beauty in this deluxe hardcover edition, now with updated artwork lovingly restored by the artist himself!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*Batman: The Long Halloween Deluxe Edition OHC*
written by JEPH LOEB
art by TIM SALE
cover by TIM SALE
ON SALE 10/12/21
$49.99 US |416 PAGES | FC | DC
Hardcover
7 1/16" x 10 7/8"
ISBN: 978-1-77951-269-7
Christmas. St. Patricks Day. Easter. As the calendars days stack up, so do the bodies littered in the streets of Gotham City. A murderer is loose, killing only on holidays. The only one who can stop this fiend? The Dark Knight. A murder mystery taking place during Batmans early days of crime-fighting, Batman: The Long Halloween is one of the greatest Dark Knight stories ever told.
With a new cover by Tim Sale, this deluxe hardcover includes the original 13-issue series, as well as more than 30 pages of behind-the-scenes sketches, interviews, and more. classic.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*Batwoman Omnibus*
written by J.H. WILLIAMS III, W. HADEN BLACKMAN, GREG RUCKA, AND MARC ANDREYKO
art by J.H. WILLIAMS III, TREVOR McCARTHY, AMY REEDER, JOCK, AND OTHERS
cover by J.H. WILLIAMS III
ON SALE 10/12/21
$99.99 US | 888 PAGES | FC | DC
Hardcover
7 1/16" x 10 7/8"
ISBN: 978-1-4012-9710-7
Acclaimed artist J.H. Williams III reveals the shocking origin of one of comics most prominent lesbian characters, collected for the first time ever in one epic omnibus hardcover edition!
Determined to continue serving others after her military career was cut short by bigotry, Kate Kane has taken up the identity of Batwoman, leading a one-woman war on Gotham Citys evil underbelly. Who or what is stealing children from the barrio, and for what vile purpose? How will Kate handle unsettling revelations about her father, Colonel Jacob Kane? And why is a certain government agency suddenly taking an interest in her?
J.H. Williams IIIs extensive work on Batwoman saw him play both writer and illustrator. Batwoman Omnibus is a visually stunning collection that includes works from Williams and his frequent collaborators Greg Rucka and W. Haden Blackmanhere in their entirety.
Collects Detective Comics #854-863, Batwoman #0 (New 52), Batwoman #0-24, and Batwoman Annual #1.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*THE BOOKS OF MAGIC OMNIBUS VOL. 2*
(THE SANDMAN UNIVERSE CLASSICS)
written by PETER GROSS, JOHN NEY RIEBER, BRONWYN CARLTON, AND OTHERS
art by PETER GROSS, PETER SNEJBJERG, AND OTHERS
cover by MICHAEL WM. KALUTA
ON SALE 10/19/21
$150.00 US | 1480 PAGES | FC | DC
Ages 17+
Hardcover
7 1/16" x 10 7/8"
ISBN: 978-1-77951-320-5
The son of a manipulative sorceress and a mystical falconer, Tim Hunter is destined to become the most powerful mage in the world. But as the young Londoner comes to terms with his abilities and future, he must deal with demons, wizards, and evil Tim Hunters looking to claim his power. As Tims life is dismantled by magic and his own missteps, he will embark on an adventure across Faerie and the realms that will change the world as we know it.
This second of three omnibuses collects the epic finale to writer John Ney Riebers run, as well as the full run by writer/artist Peter Gross, all from The Books of Magic #33-75, The Books of Magic Annual #1-3, The Books of Faerie #1-3, stories from Vertigo: Winters Edge #1-3, Hellblazer/The Books of Magic #1-2, and The Books of Faerie: Mollys Story #1-4.
Also included a brand-new foreword by John Ney Rieber and a brand-new introduction by Peter Gross.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*Wonder Woman: Blood And Guts The Deluxe Edition OHC*
written by BRIAN AZZARELLO
art by CLIFF CHIANG AND TONY AKINS
cover by CLIFF CHIANG
ON SALE 10/5/21
$34.99 US | 304 PAGES | FC | DC
Hardcover
7 1/16" x 10 7/8"
ISBN: 978-1-77951-314-4
Raised as a daughter by the queen of the Amazons, Diana is different from the rest of her countrywomen. They’ve all heard the legend of how she was formed from clay by the childless queen—and they treat her like an outcast because of it, no matter how hard she fights for justice as Wonder Woman in the outside world.
But far from the Amazons’ Paradise Island, the gods of Olympus are playing their own dark games. The prodigal sun Apollo is making his move for his father Zeus’s vacant throne, and both vengeful gods and innocent humans are caught in the crossfire.
And at the beating, bloody heart of the conflict? Wonder Woman, and a secret that will shatter everything she thought she knew. She is about to learn the truth about her origin. And when she does, blood will run…
From writer Brian Azzarello (100 Bullets) and artist Cliff Chiang (Paper Girls), Wonder Woman: Blood and Guts The Deluxe Edition collects issues #1-12 of the New 52 Wonder Woman series and behind-the-scenes extras!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*WONDER WOMAN: WHO IS WONDER WOMAN THE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
written by ALLAN HEINBERG
art by TERRY DODSON AND RACHEL DODSON
cover by TERRY DODSON AND RACHEL DODSON
ON SALE 10/26/21
$29.99 US | 160 PAGES | FC | DC
Hardcover
7 1/16" x 10 7/8"
ISBN: 978-1-77951-309-0
For almost a year, Diana of the Amazons has been out of the spotlightleaving her sister, Donna Troy, to take up the mantle of Wonder Woman! But when Diana finally returns, she goes undercover in her former identity of Diana Prince, acting as a secret agent and member of the Department of Metahuman Affairs. Her first assignment is to save Donna Troya challenging task that will force Diana to battle her worst enemies. But will she also retake her role as Wonder Woman?
Acclaimed television writer Allan Heinberg (Greys Anatomy, Sex and the City) teams up with the fan-favorite art team of Terry Dodson and Rachel Dodson for an action-filled adventure that will leave Wonder Woman fans breathless!
This deluxe hardcover of Who Is Wonder Woman? collects Wonder Woman #1-4 and Wonder Woman Annual #1, along with sketches and an introduction by writer Brian K. Vaughan.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*SAGA OF THE SWAMP THING BOX SET*
written by ALAN MOORE
art by STEVE BISSETTE, JOHN TOTLEBEN, AND OTHERS
ON SALE 10/12/21
$120.00 US | FC | DC
Ages 17+
ISBN: 978-1-77951-256-7
All six volumes of Saga of the Swamp Thing by Alan Moore, the writer of Watchmen and V for Vendetta, in one gorgeous slipcase box set!
Before Watchmen, Alan Moore made his debut in the U.S. comic book industry with the revitalization of the horror comic book Saga of the Swamp Thing. His deconstruction of the classic monster stretched the creative boundaries of the medium and became one of the most spectacular series in comic book history. With real-life issues explored against a backdrop of horror, Swamp Things stories became commentaries on environmental, political, and social issues, unflinching in their relevance.
Created out of the swamp by a freak accident, Swamp Thing is an elemental creature who uses the forces of nature and wisdom of the plant kingdom to fight the polluted worlds self-destruction.
Alan Moore took Swamp Thing to new heights in the 1980s with his unique narrative approach. His provocative and groundbreaking writing, combined with masterly artwork by some of the mediums top artists, made Swamp Thing one of the great comics of the 20th century.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*Batman: Noel OHC*
written by LEE BERMEJO
art by LEE BERMEJO
cover by LEE BERMEJO
ON SALE 11/2/21
$19.99 US | 112 PAGES | FC | DC
Hardcover
7 1/16" x 10 7/8"
ISBN: 978-1-77951-325-0
Inspired by Charles Dickenss immortal classic A Christmas Carol, Batman: Noel takes the Dark Knight on a journey into his own past, present, and future as he battles villains from campy 1960s rivals to dark modern menaces. While Batman fights for his soul in a frozen Gotham landscape, his supporting cast take up recognizable roles analogous to Dickenss original holiday tale.
Written and drawn by comic book superstar Lee Bermejo (Batman: Damned), Batman: Noel offers a beautiful and unexpected retelling of a beloved classic.

----------


## Phd. Strange

> *SAGA OF THE SWAMP THING BOX SET*
> written by ALAN MOORE
> art by STEVE BISSETTE, JOHN TOTLEBEN, AND OTHERS
> ON SALE 10/12/21
> $120.00 US | FC | DC
> Ages 17+
> ISBN: 978-1-77951-256-7
> All six volumes of Saga of the Swamp Thing by Alan Moore, the writer of Watchmen and V for Vendetta, in one gorgeous slipcase box set!
> Before Watchmen, Alan Moore made his debut in the U.S. comic book industry with the revitalization of the horror comic book Saga of the Swamp Thing. His deconstruction of the classic monster stretched the creative boundaries of the medium and became one of the most spectacular series in comic book history. With real-life issues explored against a backdrop of horror, Swamp Things stories became commentaries on environmental, political, and social issues, unflinching in their relevance.
> ...


Is this the original coloring or the new updated coloring from the Absolute editions?

----------


## Foxy

> Is this the original coloring or the new updated coloring from the Absolute editions?


If I may add to that: and is it hardcover or softcover?

----------


## JCinOntario

> *THE BOOKS OF MAGIC OMNIBUS VOL. 2*
> (THE SANDMAN UNIVERSE CLASSICS)
> written by PETER GROSS, JOHN NEY RIEBER, BRONWYN CARLTON, AND OTHERS
> art by PETER GROSS, PETER SNEJBJERG, AND OTHERS
> cover by MICHAEL WM. KALUTA
> ON SALE 10/19/21
> $150.00 US | 1480 PAGES | FC | DC
> Ages 17+
> Hardcover
> ...


This is a must buy for me. I wonder what theyd put in the 3rd volume.

----------


## JPAR

> This is a must buy for me. I wonder what they’d put in the 3rd volume.


I thought this was it?

----------


## Foxy

> I thought this was it?


On the first book it says "first of three omnibus editions" but I thought I heard during a solicitation video (maybe Omar's) that this concluded the series. So who knows  :Big Grin:

----------


## fillmont

> If I may add to that: and is it hardcover or softcover?


My guess is it is like the recent Sandman complete box set: softcover. As for the coloring, my guess is that they will be the new recolorings. The one bit of information that points otherwise is that these appear to be the same breakdown of issues as the earlier standard hardcover set. DC might just take what they have on hand for those.

EDIT: The Penguin Random House entry for the box set says its a trade paperback, so that seems to be confirmation on that aspect at least.

----------


## fillmont

> On the first book it says "first of three omnibus editions" but I thought I heard during a solicitation video (maybe Omar's) that this concluded the series. So who knows


The blurb on the Penguin Random House site has this: "The second and final omnibus of Peter Gross' amazing run of The Books of Magic series!"

Many took this to mean that DC had pulled back on the 3-volume idea. However, the current solicitation says its part of a 3-volume set again. The "second and final" seems to refer to only Peter Gross's contributions, so the PRH blurb is also true. It is very strange though. 

Of course, depending on the sales of Volume 2, Volume 3 could still end up cancelled. But it may very well come out. We shall see!

----------


## theegreatone

I'm all about that Batwoman Omnibus

----------


## JCinOntario

> *THE BOOKS OF MAGIC OMNIBUS VOL. 2*
> (THE SANDMAN UNIVERSE CLASSICS)
> written by PETER GROSS, JOHN NEY RIEBER, BRONWYN CARLTON, AND OTHERS
> art by PETER GROSS, PETER SNEJBJERG, AND OTHERS
> cover by MICHAEL WM. KALUTA
> ON SALE 10/19/21
> $150.00 US | 1480 PAGES | FC | DC
> Ages 17+
> Hardcover
> ...





> The blurb on the Penguin Random House site has this: "The second and final omnibus of Peter Gross' amazing run of The Books of Magic series!"
> 
> Many took this to mean that DC had pulled back on the 3-volume idea. However, the current solicitation says its part of a 3-volume set again. The "second and final" seems to refer to only Peter Gross's contributions, so the PRH blurb is also true. It is very strange though. 
> 
> Of course, depending on the sales of Volume 2, Volume 3 could still end up cancelled. But it may very well come out. We shall see!


Agreed, can still be cancelled but I bolded from the solicitation blurb to show this is still planned as 3, unless the solicitation was written long ago and never updated since which I can totally see happening too.

----------


## JPAR

> Agreed, can still be cancelled but I bolded from the solicitation blurb to show this is still planned as 3, unless the solicitation was written long ago and never updated since which I can totally see happening too.


What do you think will be collected in the third?

----------


## fillmont

> What do you think will be collected in the third?


There are at least three minis/series that would be the bulk of a third omni: The Names of Magic, Hunter: The Age of Magic, and Books of Magick: Life During Wartime. This would amount to 45 issues. There may be other short series or one offs as well. 

But if we stick with 45, that would be rough equivalent to the first volume and a bit shorter than the second.

----------


## Captain Craig

> I'm all about that Batwoman Omnibus


It is going to be a blind buy for me. Heard fairly good things about the run.

----------


## SJNeal

> There are at least three minis/series that would be the bulk of a third omni: The Names of Magic, Hunter: The Age of Magic, and Books of Magick: Life During Wartime. This would amount to 45 issues. There may be other short series or one offs as well. 
> 
> But if we stick with 45, that would be rough equivalent to the first volume and a bit shorter than the second.


I would be most pleasantly shocked if we actually see the 3rd volume, as the franchise delivered steadily diminishing returns once the original series ended.

----------


## newparisian

Are books getting released early at Barnes & Noble? I just picked up Batman E1 v3 and it's not meant to be out till Tuesday.

----------


## SJNeal

> Are books getting released early at Barnes & Noble? I just picked up Batman E1 v3 and it's not meant to be out till Tuesday.


If anything, my local B&N is usually a week behind on releasing their TPB/GN's.  I suspect someone jumped the gun at your store...?

----------


## newparisian

> If anything, my local B&N is usually a week behind on releasing their TPB/GN's.  I suspect someone jumped the gun at your store...?


Bless 'em, I says!!

----------


## DantonR

Can anyone speak to the quality of the Y The Last Man Compendium in terms of build, paper quality, etc. 

Can't seem to find any info on the internets.

----------


## Charliemouse

The Fables compendiums I have are well built and even after reading them the spine is intact.

----------


## DantonR

> The Fables compendiums I have are well built and even after reading them the spine is intact.


Thanks for that. It's really hard to find anything that speaks to the quality of this particular book. 

The Absolutes are a bit too pricey, and I'm guessing that the trades are made w/ the same quality paper as the Fables trades (i.e., pulpy, poor).

----------


## Brian

> Thanks for that. It's really hard to find anything that speaks to the quality of this particular book. 
> 
> The Absolutes are a bit too pricey, and *I'm guessing that the trades are made w/ the same quality paper as the Fables trades (i.e., pulpy, poor).*


Depends which trades you're looking at. The standard trades (Vols 1 to 10, collecting roughly 6 issues each) have the pulpy, cheap paper. But the paperback versions of the Deluxe editions (Books 1 to 5, collecting roughly 10/11 issues each) use a heavier paper stock. It's still a matt stock, but it suits the line and colour art. 

Books 1 to 5 have a cover design along these lines, with the character changing from cover to cover

----------


## DantonR

> Depends which trades you're looking at. The standard trades (Vols 1 to 10, collecting roughly 6 issues each) have the pulpy, cheap paper. But the paperback versions of the Deluxe editions (Books 1 to 5, collecting roughly 10/11 issues each) use a heavier paper stock. It's still a matt stock, but it suits the line and colour art.


Ah, okay then.

That's very helpful. Thank you.

----------


## Foxy

> My guess is it is like the recent Sandman complete box set: softcover. As for the coloring, my guess is that they will be the new recolorings. The one bit of information that points otherwise is that these appear to be the same breakdown of issues as the earlier standard hardcover set. DC might just take what they have on hand for those.
> 
> EDIT: The Penguin Random House entry for the box set says its a trade paperback, so that seems to be confirmation on that aspect at least.


Thank you!





> The blurb on the Penguin Random House site has this: "The second and final omnibus of Peter Gross' amazing run of The Books of Magic series!"
> 
> Many took this to mean that DC had pulled back on the 3-volume idea. However, the current solicitation says its part of a 3-volume set again. The "second and final" seems to refer to only Peter Gross's contributions, so the PRH blurb is also true. It is very strange though. 
> 
> Of course, depending on the sales of Volume 2, Volume 3 could still end up cancelled. But it may very well come out. We shall see!


Haha why keep it simple if they can make it confusing  :Smile:

----------


## SJNeal

> Haha why keep it simple if they can make it confusing


See Also: Nearly everything DC's done in the past 20 yrs.

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gohei_

Will IST have the 80th Green Arrow special that's due out this month?

----------


## cmcok68

> My guess is it is like the recent Sandman complete box set: softcover. As for the coloring, my guess is that they will be the new recolorings. The one bit of information that points otherwise is that these appear to be the same breakdown of issues as the earlier standard hardcover set. DC might just take what they have on hand for those.
> 
> EDIT: The Penguin Random House entry for the box set says its a trade paperback, so that seems to be confirmation on that aspect at least.


I'd be pretty surprised if that set is not just the same old trades. The preview image at least, is using the same design as the current tpb. Also it has a release date that is month+ before the release of the Absolute Vol. 3.

----------


## Phantom Zone

I've been thinking about this for a long time. I would love nothing more than to see this series come to light. I also created two bookend omnibus' around this series. Starting immediately after *The Exile and Other Stories* omnibus.

*Superman: The Engagement and Other Stories* Omnibus (1989-1990)
Action Comics #647-660
Superman #38-50
Adventures of Superman #461-473, Annual #2
Starman #28

Then the series as such:

*Superman: The Triangle Years Vol. 1* Omnibus (1991)
Superman #51-62, Annual #3
Adventures of Superman #474-485, Annual #3
Action Comics #661-672, Annual #3
Man of Steel #1-6
Superman: For Earth

*Superman: The Triangle Years Vol. 2* Omnibus (1992)
Man of Steel #7-16, #17 (minus epilogue), Annual #1
Superman #63-72, # 73 (minus epilogue), Annual #4
Adventures of Superman #486-495, #496 (minus epilogue), Annual #4
Action Comics #673-682, #683 (minus epilogue), Annual #4
Superman Special #1

*Superman: The Triangle Years Vol. 3* Omnibus (1992-1993) (new, retitled edition of *The Death and Return of Superman* Omnibus)
Man of Steel #17 (epilogue only), 18-27, Annual #2
Superman #73 (epilogue only), 74-83, Annual #5
Adventures of Superman #495 (epilogue only), 496-506, Annual #5
Action Comics #684 (epilogue only), 685-693, Annual #5
Justice League America #69-70
Green Lantern #46
Legacy of Superman #1
Supergirl and Team Luthor #1
Newstime Magazine

*Superman: The Triangle Years Vol. 4* Omnibus (1993-1994)
Man of Steel #0, 28-37, Annual #3
Superman #0, 84-93, Annual #6
Adventures of Superman #0, 507-516, Annual #6
Action Comics #0, 694-703, Annual #6
Supergirl (mini-series) #1-4
Superman/Doomsday: Hunter/Prey #1-3

*Superman: The Triangle Years Vol. 5* Omnibus (1994-1995)
Man of Steel #38-49, Annual #4
Superman #94-105, Annual #7
Adventures of Superman #517-528, Annual #7
Action Comics #704-714, Annual #7
Man of Tomorrow #1
Doomsday Annual #1
Guy Gardner: Warrior #30

*Superman: The Triangle Years Vol. 6* Omnibus (1995-1996)
Man of Tomorrow #2-6
Action Comics #715-726, Annual #8
Man of Steel #50-61, Annual #5
Superman #106-116, Annual #8
Adventures of Superman #529-539, Annual #8
Steel #22
Superman/Toyman #1

*Superman: The Triangle Years Vol. 7* Omnibus (1996-1997)
Superman #117-127, Annual #9
Adventures of Superman #540-550, Annual #9
Action Comics #727-737, Annual #9
Man of Steel #62-71, Annual #6
Man of Tomorrow #7-8
Superman: The Wedding Album #1

*Superman: The Triangle Years Vol. 8* Omnibus (1997-1998)
Man of Tomorrow #9-10
Man of Steel #72-79
Superman #128-135
Adventures of Superman #551-557
Action Comics #738-744
Superman Red/Superman Blue #1
Superman Secret Files #1
Aquaman #43
Challengers of the Unknown #15
Teen Titans #19
Supergirl #20
Steel #50
Team Superman Secret Files #1
Superman Forever #1 (minus epilogues)

*Superman: The Triangle Years Vol. 9* Omnibus (1998-1999)
Superman Forever #1 (epilogues only)
Adventures of Superman #558-563, 1,000,000
Action Comics #745-750, 1,000,000
Man of Steel #80-85, 1,000,000
Superman #136-140, 1,000,000, Annual #10
Man of Tomorrow #11, 1,000,000
Superman: Save the Planet #1
Superman: The Doomsday Wars #1-3

*Superman: The Triangle Years Vol. 10* Omnibus (1999)
Man of Tomorrow #12-15
Superman #141-150, Annual #11
Adventures of Superman #564-572
Action Comics #751-759
Man of Steel #86-94
Supermen of America #1
Superman Secret Files #2
Superman: King of the World #1
Team Superman #1 (How did this *NOT* become a series?)

Then to cap it all off, I'd like to see:

*Superman: The New Millennium* Omnibus (1999-2000)
Superman #151-163, Annual #12
Adventures of Superman #573-585
Man of Steel #95-107
Action Comics #760-772
Superman: Y2K #1
Superman: Emperor Joker #1
Superman: Metropolis Secret Files #1

Obviously some volumes would be a better experience than others based on the quality of stories, but I believe this is a series that DC should definitely be considering. Fingers crossed!

----------


## JBatmanFan05

This is a great idea, and I love how you mapped it out.  (Though I cannot confirm or deny the completeness or accuracy of your map out....though I can tell DC would likely object some of these volumes, like any Death of Superman related ones, which they will conclude as being duplicative considering the existing Omni)

I may email DC this idea/map of yours.  

DC really needs to improve their Post-Crisis Superman trade output, and doing these would be the way to correct course.

----------


## andersonh1

I'd love to have this era of Superman in omnibus format. The Exile omnibus was a real joy to read, taking me back to those early years of discovering the character.

----------


## Rincewind

> I've been thinking about this for a long time. I would love nothing more than to see this series come to light. I also created two bookend omnibus' around this series. Starting immediately after *The Exile and Other Stories* omnibus.
> 
> ...
> 
> Obviously some volumes would be a better experience than others based on the quality of stories, but I believe this is a series that DC should definitely be considering. Fingers crossed!


You son of a b*tch.  I'm in.

----------


## Phantom Zone

> (Though I cannot confirm or deny the completeness or accuracy of your map out ...though I can tell DC would likely object some of these volumes, like any Death of Superman related ones, which they will conclude as being duplicative considering the existing Omni)


I can confirm. I have kept meticulous track of my Superman collection since Byrne's Man of Steel #1 in 1986. As for duplicates, the *Death and Return of Superman* Omnibus has already had three printings (with pages added each time).  The Vol. 3 I've proposed adds more pages/issues that I've always felt should've been included. I believe a fourth edition would be inevitable, so why not rebrand it as a part of this series?

----------


## SJNeal

That list has my head (and wallet!) spinning!   :Wink: 

But you can damn well bet I'd buy every single one of those books...

----------


## JAG2045

Just received my copy of the Flash by Mark Waid vol 8 and can confirm it contains:

The Flash #151-#163 (the initial solicit only went to #162 which would orphan #163)
The Flash Annual #12
3x stories from The Flash Secret Files #2
Profile pages for:  The Dark Flash/Cobalt Blue/Angela Margolin/The Folded Man/Replicant/Sela Allen/Barry Allen's ring
Afterword by Mark Waid (Jan 2021)

Therefore we now have the complete run of The Flash from #62-#225 across the "by Waid/Morrison & Millar/John's" TPB's - lets hope we can get the rest of WML's run and the post-Johns issues collected now!

Pictures posted here
https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1350615

----------


## FluffySheep

Is it likely with Carey's Lucifer being collected in omnibus format now , that the 5 paperbacks collecting the run will stop being printed? I've got volume 1, and I can get 2, 3 and 4 but 5 is proving difficult to get hold of. I don't want to buy 2-4 if I'll never get 5.

----------


## newparisian

From the new solicits there are some great omnis I'm getting for sure. Batman by Snyder, Grell GA, Batgirl Burnside.

Is there enough material for a second American Vampire omni? Aside from this new mini, what wasn't already collected in the first omni? I thought the first omni was all encompassing, but I could be mistaken. Just trying to decide if I should get this 1976 TPB. It's like buying the two Ennis Punisher omnis and then having to buy the Platoon as a standalone TPB.

----------


## SJNeal

> Is it likely with Carey's Lucifer being collected in omnibus format now , that the 5 paperbacks collecting the run will stop being printed? I've got volume 1, and I can get 2, 3 and 4 but 5 is proving difficult to get hold of. I don't want to buy 2-4 if I'll never get 5.


I'd say it's safe to say those particular printings are on their way out.  Maybe focus your efforts on getting 5 asap...?

----------


## Brian

> From the new solicits there are some great omnis I'm getting for sure. Batman by Snyder, Grell GA, Batgirl Burnside.
> 
> Is there enough material for a second American Vampire omni? Aside from this new mini, what wasn't already collected in the first omni? I thought the first omni was all encompassing, but I could be mistaken. Just trying to decide if I should get this 1976 TPB. It's like buying the two Ennis Punisher omnis and then having to buy the Platoon as a standalone TPB.


The first American Vampire omni collected most, but not all of the fist AV series, as well as the two 5 issue minis. There would be plenty for a second omni, including #s 28 to 34 of the first series, the two anthologies, the Road to Hell one shot, all 11 issues of Second Cycle, and all 10 issues of 1976. 

That would be around 950 pages, maybe a little more if it included any previously uncollected behind the scenes material. The first omni was 984 pages, so a Vol 2 would have nearly as much content as the first.

----------


## The Lucky One

> Is there enough material for a second American Vampire omni? Aside from this new mini, what wasn't already collected in the first omni? I thought the first omni was all encompassing, but I could be mistaken. Just trying to decide if I should get this 1976 TPB. It's like buying the two Ennis Punisher omnis and then having to buy the Platoon as a standalone TPB.


The first omnibus collected issues 1-27 (and two minis). The first series ran a total of 34 issues, followed by a second cycle of 11 issues. There’s also a 64-page one-shot (The Long Road to Hell) and two issues of American Vampire Anthology by multiple writers. And “1976” will run 9 issues. So that leaves 27 regular issues and three extra-sized issues for a second omnibus.

EDIT: Damn, already answered. That’ll teach me to refresh before answering a question.  :Smile:

----------


## newparisian

Thanks. I'd forgotten about a bunch of those.
As Snyder is still in favor over at DC, I'm sure an omni will follow late next year. So I'll hold out.

Now if only they'd put out the last Batman by King OHC...

----------


## shaboo

Looks like "Legends of the Dark Knight: Jose Luis ********Lopez" (planned release date was November 9th) has been cancelled, too.

What a shame ...

https://www.amazon.de/Various/dp/177...arch_sidesheet

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*GREEN ARROW: THE LONGBOW HUNTERS SAGA OMNIBUS VOL. 2*
Writer: MIKE GRELL
Artists: RICK HOBERG, JOHN NYBERG, MIKE GRELL, MICHAEL DAVIS LAWRENCE, GRAY MORROW, AND OTHERS
Cover: MIKE GRELL
$150.00 US | 1,480 PGS | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
BLACK LABEL | 17+
ISBN: 978-1-77951-308-3
ON SALE 11/9//21
Mike Grell introduced the world to an aging Oliver Queen stripped of his gimmicks and trick arrows.
This final omnibus collects Green Arrow #51-80, Green Arrow: The Wonder Year #1-4, and the never-before-collected Shado: Song of the Dragon #1-4, The Brave and the Bold #1-5, Green Arrow Annual #4 and #6, and more.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN BY SCOTT SNYDER & GREG CAPULLO OMNIBUS VOL. 2*
Writer: SCOTT SNYDER
Artists: GREG CAPULLO AND DANNY MIKI
Cover: GREG CAPULLO
$125.00 US | 928 PGS | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-326-7
ON SALE 11/16//21
The bestselling Batman epic from the team behind Dark Nights: Metal continues here! This second and final omnibus collection includes Batman #34-52; Batman Annual #3-4, Batman: Futures End #1, DC Sneak Peek: Batman #1, Batman: Last Knight on Earth #1-3, and stories from Detective Comics #27 and #1000.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATGIRL OF BURNSIDE OMNIBUS*
Writers: CAMERON STEWART and BRENDEN FLETCHER
Artists: BABS TARR and CAMERON STEWART
Cover: CAMERON STEWART
$99.99 US | 552 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-329-8
ON SALE 11/23/21
Collected in one volume for the first time!
Cameron Stewart, Brenden Fletcher, and Babs Tarr reinvent Barbara Gordon from the boots up in this omnibus that collects Batgirl #35-52, Batgirl Annual #3, DC Sneak Peek: Batgirl #1, Batgirl: Endgame #1, and a story from Secret Origins #10.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*THE SANDMAN: THE DELUXE EDITION BOOK FOUR OHC*
Writer: NEIL GAIMAN
Artists: MARC HEMPEL, BRYAN TALBOT, MARK BUCKINGHAM, DISRAELI, RICHARD CASE, AND OTHERS
Cover: MICHAEL WM. KALUTA
$49.99 US | 528 PGS | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
BLACK LABEL | 17+
ISBN: 978-1-77951-328-1
ON SALE 11/16//21
One of the most popular and critically acclaimed graphic novels of all time, Neil Gaimans award-winning masterpiece The Sandman set the standard for mature, lyrical fantasy in the modern comics era. This penultimate volume collects The Sandman #51-69 and a story from Vertigo Jam #1.

----------


## gohei_

Okay I'm a bit worried. A week ago a youtuber got hold of the New 52 JL Omni and his copy had a really great binding with a big eye, but now Nearmint Conditon has reviewed the same book and the eye is nowhere near as big in that copy. Is it common practice to print the same book at different locations simultanously or something? The binding was the defining factor for me with this book and now I don't know what to do.

----------


## doolittle

> *GREEN ARROW: THE LONGBOW HUNTERS SAGA OMNIBUS VOL. 2*
> Writer: MIKE GRELL
> Artists: RICK HOBERG, JOHN NYBERG, MIKE GRELL, MICHAEL DAVIS LAWRENCE, GRAY MORROW, AND OTHERS
> Cover: MIKE GRELL
> $150.00 US | 1,480 PGS | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
> BLACK LABEL | 17+
> ISBN: 978-1-77951-308-3
> ON SALE 11/9//21
> Mike Grell introduced the world to an aging Oliver Queen stripped of his gimmicks and trick arrows.
> This final omnibus collects Green Arrow #51-80, Green Arrow: The Wonder Year #1-4, and the never-before-collected Shado: Song of the Dragon #1-4, The Brave and the Bold #1-5, Green Arrow Annual #4 and #6, and more.


Nice to see DC not only finishing up Grell's run, but doing it relatively quickly after V1.

----------


## SJNeal

> Nice to see DC not only finishing up Grell's run, but doing it relatively quickly after V1.


Shocking, really, considering what we'd grown accustomed to from their collections dept. over the past few several years!  While there's still a lot of room for improvement, they've recently stepped it up in many ways.

----------


## doolittle

> Shocking, really, considering what we'd grown accustomed to from their collections dept. over the past few several years!  While there's still a lot of room for improvement, they've recently stepped it up in many ways.


I have a shelf of orphans.  PAD Aquaman, Legion by Abnett & Lanning, Ostrander's Spectre, Kyle Rayner... It's such a sad sight.

----------


## SJNeal

> I have a shelf of orphans.  PAD Aquaman, Legion by Abnett & Lanning, Ostrander's Spectre, Kyle Rayner... It's such a sad sight.


My sad shelf says hi to your sad shelf...  :Frown:

----------


## Vilynne

> I have a shelf of orphans.  PAD Aquaman, Legion by Abnett & Lanning, Ostrander's Spectre, Kyle Rayner... It's such a sad sight.


Can we post memes? If not, just imagine Padme asking Anakin if they're going to finish PADs Supergirl.

----------


## SJNeal

> Can we post memes? If not, just imagine Padme asking Anakin if they're going to finish PADs Supergirl.


There's about 40 versions of that meme that could be created with abandoned DC lines...  :Wink:

----------


## Vilynne

> There's about 40 versions of that meme that could be created with abandoned DC lines...


It's true. That Supergirl (and Aquaman, really dug PAD on DC stuff) just especially hurt. Really enjoyed that run. The Spectre trades come to my mind too.

----------


## Phd. Strange

> It's true. That Supergirl (and Aquaman, really dug PAD on DC stuff) just especially hurt. Really enjoyed that run. The Spectre trades come to my mind too.


They need to put PAD Aquaman in Omnibus...

----------


## Brian

> Okay I'm a bit worried. A week ago a youtuber got hold of the New 52 JL Omni and his copy had a really great binding with a big eye, but now Nearmint Conditon has reviewed the same book and the eye is nowhere near as big in that copy. Is it common practice to print the same book at different locations simultanously or something? The binding was the defining factor for me with this book and now I don't know what to do.


It could be down to how much each book was opened out before the videos were made. You might notice that at one point in the SilverKyle video that he's really pushing down on the pages to lift the eye up, so he might have just stretched the book a bit more before doing the video.

I think the eye in the NM video still looks decent enough. The eye in the Gem Mint video (below) looks like it's little better again than the NM version.

----------


## Vilynne

> They need to put PAD Aquaman in Omnibus...


Maybe they will once Aquaman 2 starts rolling out. *♂️

----------


## Captain Craig

> Maybe they will once Aquaman 2 starts rolling out. ����*♂️


I have inflated expectations that when Aquaman 2 is ready for release we will see PAD Aquaman vol.1 and Golden Age Aquaman vol.1

Dream BIG!!

----------


## SJNeal

> They need to put PAD Aquaman in Omnibus...





> Maybe they will once Aquaman 2 starts rolling out. ����*♂️





> I have inflated expectations that when Aquaman 2 is ready for release we will see PAD Aquaman vol.1 and Golden Age Aquaman vol.1
> 
> Dream BIG!!


They could have easily finished this run in four TPB's (maybe three if they'd made them a little thicker?), but they quit after two, presumably because they didn't sell enough.  If they make another attempt, I have a feeling they'll drop the complete run in a single, unwieldy volume.   :Frown:

----------


## Vilynne

> They could have easily finished this run in four TPB's (maybe three if they'd made them a little thicker?), but they quit after two, presumably because they didn't sell enough.  If they make another attempt, I have a feeling they'll drop the complete run in a single, unwieldy volume.


Yeah, and you know it as well as I do, they could easily complete a run in a handful of trades but orphan them too soon.

I'm curious what a side by side sales comparison would be. For example, a full run of a series in 4 trades released all at once versus the spacing out 4 trades over 6months.

----------


## newparisian

Opinions on new52 JL Dark series?

I'm eyeing that omnibus. I really liked the recently-ended JLD book. Is the new52 version same, better, worse than that?

----------


## Vilynne

> Opinions on new52 JL Dark series?
> 
> I'm eyeing that omnibus. I really liked the recently-ended JLD book. Is the new52 version same, better, worse than that?


Normally I would highly recommend it, but I've noticed many aren't a fan of the series. I only read the first arc oft he newer JLD and wasn't a fan so I haven't continued it, so it's difficult to compare it to for you.

I really enjoyed it, I think it starts off a little too grim-dark in my opinion and it results in it being a tad too confusing for me. When Jeff Lemire takes over the series felt very fun, and whimsical but still interesting. I loved the new team roster. I think the absolute biggest drag to this series is the Blight Crossover-which the idea was interesting, but simply went on Way too long. I believe the Blight run and all the crossover issues are collected in the Omni. It was extremely long crossover with not enough payoff.

JM Dematteis finished the run out, and I thought it was excellent. Zatanna is the leader and it balances out the horror and creepiness Peter Milligan (he did the first few issues) but still had that charming team book Lemire had.

----------


## SJNeal

> Opinions on new52 JL Dark series?
> 
> I'm eyeing that omnibus. I really liked the recently-ended JLD book. Is the new52 version same, better, worse than that?


I'm probably in the minority, but I really loved Peter Milligan's opening run.  While it did feel a bit slow in parts, it re-reads quite well.  It also feels like a bit of a backdoor epilogue to his _Shade, The Changing Man_ from the 90's, but as someone who loved that book I was fine with it.  Like Vilynne said, Lemire's run is good, but much of it is bogged down by the "Forever Evil: Blight" and "Trinity War" crossovers.  And then you have DeMatteis (who can do no wrong!) finish it off strong.  Overall, I do recommend the series as a whole.

That said, I'm skipping the omnibus because it's just too goddamn big!  I don't know what DC has been thinking cranking out these 1,800+ page books. smh...  :Frown:

----------


## Vilynne

> I'm probably in the minority, but I really loved Peter Milligan's opening run.  While it did feel a bit slow in parts, it re-reads quite well.  It also feels like a bit of a backdoor epilogue to his _Shade, The Changing Man_ from the 90's, but as someone who loved that book I was fine with it.  Like Vilynne said, Lemire's run is good, but much of it is bogged down by the "Forever Evil: Blight" and "Trinity War" crossovers.  And then you have DeMatteis (who can do no wrong!) finish it off strong.  Overall, I do recommend it the series as a whole.
> 
> That said, I'm skipping the omnibus because it's just too goddamn big!  I don't know what DC has been thinking cranking out these 1,800+ page books. smh...


I already have all the trades anyway... Even though it is appealing to read the Blight crossover again in one place instead of having to go back and forth between books. I should reread Blight again with "fresh eyes". See how it reads

----------


## SJNeal

I think it rereads just fine, but the fact that it took something like 6 months in real time was such a drag!

----------


## gohei_

> It could be down to how much each book was opened out before the videos were made. You might notice that at one point in the SilverKyle video that he's really pushing down on the pages to lift the eye up, so he might have just stretched the book a bit more before doing the video.
> 
> I think the eye in the NM video still looks decent enough. The eye in the Gem Mint video (below) looks like it's little better again than the NM version.


Yeah you're probably right. I ended up ordering a copy.

----------


## newparisian

> Normally I would highly recommend it, but I've noticed many aren't a fan of the series. I only read the first arc oft he newer JLD and wasn't a fan so I haven't continued it, so it's difficult to compare it to for you.
> 
> I really enjoyed it, I think it starts off a little too grim-dark in my opinion and it results in it being a tad too confusing for me. When Jeff Lemire takes over the series felt very fun, and whimsical but still interesting. I loved the new team roster. I think the absolute biggest drag to this series is the Blight Crossover-which the idea was interesting, but simply went on Way too long. I believe the Blight run and all the crossover issues are collected in the Omni. It was extremely long crossover with not enough payoff.
> 
> JM Dematteis finished the run out, and I thought it was excellent. Zatanna is the leader and it balances out the horror and creepiness Peter Milligan (he did the first few issues) but still had that charming team book Lemire had.





> I'm probably in the minority, but I really loved Peter Milligan's opening run.  While it did feel a bit slow in parts, it re-reads quite well.  It also feels like a bit of a backdoor epilogue to his _Shade, The Changing Man_ from the 90's, but as someone who loved that book I was fine with it.  Like Vilynne said, Lemire's run is good, but much of it is bogged down by the "Forever Evil: Blight" and "Trinity War" crossovers.  And then you have DeMatteis (who can do no wrong!) finish it off strong.  Overall, I do recommend the series as a whole.
> 
> That said, I'm skipping the omnibus because it's just too goddamn big!  I don't know what DC has been thinking cranking out these 1,800+ page books. smh...


Hmmm... I'm still on the fence, I'd say. For two reasons: not a fan of reading such a huge book, and 2 writers (Milligan, JMD) I'm ambivalent towards. I'll try to see if the local library has volume 1 or if I can get that cheap used on Amazon just to get a taste of the overall series. 

Thanks for the input.

----------


## Vilynne

> Hmmm... I'm still on the fence, I'd say. For two reasons: not a fan of reading such a huge book, and 2 writers (Milligan, JMD) I'm ambivalent towards. I'll try to see if the local library has volume 1 or if I can get that cheap used on Amazon just to get a taste of the overall series. 
> 
> Thanks for the input.


The Lemire run is supposed to be a good jumping point if you just want to start there. I believe it's Volume 2 and largely skips Milligans issues.

----------


## JAG2045

Rod Keith over on the MMW board has posted pics of the Justice League Bronze Age Omnibus 3

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1352712

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1352713

From the back cover it collects "JLA #147-#182, Super Team Family #11-#14, DC Special #27, DC Special Series #6, Secret Society of Supervillains #15, DC Comics Presents #17 & 36 Pages from Amazing World of DC Comics #14"

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Rod Keith over on the MMW board has posted pics of the Justice League Bronze Age Omnibus 3
> 
> https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1352712
> 
> https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1352713
> 
> From the back cover it collects "JLA #147-#182, Super Team Family #11-#14, DC Special #27, DC Special Series #6, Secret Society of Supervillains #15, DC Comics Presents #17 & 36 Pages from Amazing World of DC Comics #14"


Looks great. Glad they stuck with the same dust jacket format and not some multi-coloured new format. Also good to see all that additional material/issues. Looking forward to receiving it as mine was pre-ordered.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

> Looks great. Glad they stuck with the same dust jacket format and not some multi-coloured new format. Also good to see all that additional material/issues. Looking forward to receiving it as mine was pre-ordered.


I wonder if this means they have JLA Bronze Age Omnibus 4 planned?

----------


## JAG2045

> I wonder if this means they have JLA Bronze Age Omnibus 4 planned?


Nothing announced as yet, they would probably need 2 more omnis to get up to the JL: Detroit (#183-#232 and any tie-ins/crossovers/annuals/specials etc)

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

> Nothing announced as yet, they would probably need 2 more omnis to get up to the JL: Detroit (#183-#232 and any tie-ins/crossovers/annuals/specials etc)


 I was thinking they would need at least one more to wrap up Dick Dillin’s run.

----------


## Vordan

https://www.reddit.com/r/OmnibusColl...tm_name=iossmf



> The Uncanny Omar's relationship with DC Comics versus Marvel Comics for upcoming books
> 
> Many of us here undoubtedly get our information about upcoming releases from The Uncanny Omar, aka [Near Mint Condition](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUX...zQaKJKBaqzuNdg). As many of you know, he does quite a few videos about upcoming Marvel collections. He hardly does any for DC, though. 
> 
> The Brave and the Boys podcast recently [interviewed](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0opx8DPFZY) The Uncanny Omar and the topic came up. Here's what he had to say (transcribed from the video) from [22:59](https://youtu.be/M0opx8DPFZY?t=1378) to 31:25:
> 
> >**Omar**: The guy that used to run it, Hank, he contacted me... really nice guy, really good friends with Rob Leifeld and the Image guys, that's where he got his start. [...] He was like their David Gabriel. But the way that DC does things [and] the way that Marvel does things is night and day. It's not about me being a Marvel fanboy, it's just... that's a fair statement to make. My phone calls with everyone there were a nightmare. It was four months of somebody saying "you need to talk to so and so." This is after Hank said "this is your guy." He'd put me in touch with somebody. I'll leave names out to protect the innocent, but none of these people work there anymore. So I would call so and so and we'd have a conversation, I was so excited (and I'll never forget this), I said, "okay, one of the things I love to do is—I get to announce things by Marvel ahead of time. I would love to do that with you all." And he was like "yeah man, that's cool. You can look on Amazon to see what books we have." Like I swear.... my heart broke a lot. If the guy in the collected editions department is telling me to go to Amazon... I kind of stopped asking questions. It was like, I think when most people think I reach out them they're like, "okay, this guy wants free books." And for me that was never the thing, the goal. I wanted an in to make suggestions or to change things. I feel like I have that relationship with Marvel... David is really cool. [...] I'm free to suggest adding books to the mapping of a certain omnibus if I think it adds to the story and they'll discuss it. Whereas with DC, I think for the longest time, I swear this is what happened, so for three months I'd talk to different people—"you need to talk to so and so," "oh this is whatshername, you need to talk to her, she's the one in charge of this"—none of them knew. What they ended up doing was sending me Superman Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 2, which is six years old, and I was like, "is this what they think that I want? I want a free Golden Age omnibus that came out six years ago?" I did an overview of the book and ended up giving it away. But then they started sending me things. But they wouldn't answer questions—which is cool! Getting stuff early was awesome, but the end goal was me having a connection with them and having a voice for the masses.
> 
> >**Interviewers**: I think the important thing is that DC needs it the most. As DC omnibuses/collected edition fans, we understand the disrepancy [between DC and Marvel]. It can sometimes feel like DC doesn't have a consistent plan or vision and it can be discouraging.
> ...

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> https://www.reddit.com/r/OmnibusColl...tm_name=iossmf


Thanks Jordan, that was very helpful.

----------


## Faustinooo

My girlfriend wants to read Sandman. Is the deluxe edition the best format? Ideally I'd like something where they're readily available so I can get them for her and don't need to worry about them being OOP.

----------


## JPAR

> My girlfriend wants to read Sandman. Is the deluxe edition the best format? Ideally I'd like something where they're readily available so I can get them for her and don't need to worry about them being OOP.


I have the 3 omnibusses. For me that is great. The deluxes aren't completed yet.

----------


## Captain Craig

> Rod Keith over on the MMW board has posted pics of the Justice League Bronze Age Omnibus 3
> 
> https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1352712
> 
> https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1352713
> 
> From the back cover it collects "JLA #147-#182, Super Team Family #11-#14, DC Special #27, DC Special Series #6, Secret Society of Supervillains #15, DC Comics Presents #17 & 36 Pages from Amazing World of DC Comics #14"


Glad to see that it is matching and finally here after a 1+ delay. 
What is the street date on release for this volume?

----------


## Balakin

> My girlfriend wants to read Sandman. Is the deluxe edition the best format? Ideally I'd like something where they're readily available so I can get them for her and don't need to worry about them being OOP.


If you want hardcovers the omnibuses are complete and available but obviously they are big and chunky. The deluxe line isn't complete yet but it's Sandman, it's evergreen and I doubt the line will get discontinued. 
Also there is a box set of all the paperbacks.

----------


## Vilynne

> https://www.reddit.com/r/OmnibusColl...tm_name=iossmf


That's real interesting. I know it's just one person's experience, but I always suspected there's issues with DCs collected editions. It's true they seem to lack vision or Endgames, and so much just gets canceled anyway.

----------


## Bad Witch

> If you want hardcovers the omnibuses are complete and available but obviously they are big and chunky. The deluxe line isn't complete yet but it's Sandman, it's evergreen and I doubt the line will get discontinued. 
> Also there is a box set of all the paperbacks.


And that box set is like 300 bucks which is absurd.

----------


## JAG2045

> Glad to see that it is matching and finally here after a 1+ delay. 
> What is the street date on release for this volume?


Yeah, I hope they also actually release Batman: The Brave and The Bold omnibus 3 in Sept after all the cancellations/push backs!

JLA Bronze Age 3 is listed for release on July 6

----------


## Balakin

> And that box set is like 300 bucks which is absurd.


if it's $300 retail you can probably get it around 50-45% off online and if I'm not mistaken it has more than 10 volumes (the latest edition). I guess you just have to compare it to how much the individual trades would be.

Personally I'd go with the deluxes but if size is not an issue the omnibuses look really classy on the shelf (faux leather cover, not paper dust jacket, really nice).

----------


## Johnatellodi

Anyone else order the "Batman by John Ridley Deluxe Edition"? 

I'm a sucker for other characters taking on the mantle, so I love stories like "Batman & Robin: Reborn", "Black Mirror", and even "SuperHeavy" to an extent. 
I haven't been following the series super hard, I think I read the first couple of issues, before I felt like I was losing track of where it was going, with the series ending, moving to digital, etc.
 But I'm really looking forward to "I am Batman" with Coipel on art, as well.

----------


## ShooCat

> Thanks Jordan, that was very helpful.


+1.

10char

----------


## HandofPrometheus

> Anyone else order the "Batman by John Ridley Deluxe Edition"? 
> 
> I'm a sucker for other characters taking on the mantle, so I love stories like "Batman & Robin: Reborn", "Black Mirror", and even "SuperHeavy" to an extent. 
> I haven't been following the series super hard, I think I read the first couple of issues, before I felt like I was losing track of where it was going, with the series ending, moving to digital, etc.
>  But I'm really looking forward to "I am Batman" with Coipel on art, as well.


I was thinking about getting it.

----------


## Johnatellodi

> I was thinking about getting it.


After reading it, I can't recommend it, unless you already loved those issues. 
There were a couple glimmers of an interesting angle with Jace Fox, but this mostly felt like a children's story book, from art to writing. I don't mean to sound harsh. It flowed well enough and wasn't offensively bad, but it felt so basic and hollow. 

Secondly, if this was meant to be an introduction to the character, it failed horribly. I'm fairly familiar with Batman, but had very little background in these issues and found myself confused by motivations.

----------


## Lake Nowhere

> After reading it, I can't recommend it, unless you already loved those issues. 
> There were a couple glimmers of an interesting angle with Jace Fox, but this mostly felt like a children's story book, from art to writing. I don't mean to sound harsh. It flowed well enough and wasn't offensively bad, but it felt so basic and hollow. 
> 
> Secondly, if this was meant to be an introduction to the character, it failed horribly. I'm fairly familiar with Batman, but had very little background in these issues and found myself confused by motivations.


I hate to say it, but I don't think John Ridley is a very good comic book writer.  I know he tackles some big issues, but there's no flow, momentum, or tension.  And his dialogue is often hard to read, feels very unnatural and heavy-handed.

----------


## SJNeal

> I hate to say it, but I don't think John Ridley is a very good comic book writer.  I know he tackles some big issues, but there's no flow, momentum, or tension.  And his dialogue is often hard to read, feels very unnatural and heavy-handed.


Thanks for saying so, I was afraid I was the only one!  

As a political progressive, I feel like I *should* love his work, but it's exactly as you say.  Great ideas, not-so-great execution.

----------


## Bad Witch

> Anyone else order the "Batman by John Ridley Deluxe Edition"? 
> 
> I'm a sucker for other characters taking on the mantle, so I love stories like "Batman & Robin: Reborn", "Black Mirror", and even "SuperHeavy" to an extent. 
> I haven't been following the series super hard, I think I read the first couple of issues, before I felt like I was losing track of where it was going, with the series ending, moving to digital, etc.
>  But I'm really looking forward to "I am Batman" with Coipel on art, as well.


I saw it in my shop, it was sealed but I would get its the non glossy paper. I think it only collects the future state stuff and a a few things from detective 1027. Not enough for me to buy it. 

They really should have waited and put second son and the next series in it.

----------


## AJpyro

I just saw a good bit of amazon news.

Come August 31 Starman is getting a compendium.

https://www.amazon.com/Starman-Compe...s%2C235&sr=8-1

----------


## soundsci

Looking for a good new omnibus to get lost in and am torn between Hellblazer by Ennis or Lucifer by Carey. Never read any of these runs and was curious if anyone had thoughts/recommendations  :Smile:

----------


## JPAR

> Looking for a good new omnibus to get lost in and am torn between Hellblazer by Ennis or Lucifer by Carey. Never read any of these runs and was curious if anyone had thoughts/recommendations


I have them both. You can't go wrong. But for me Lucifer is the best choice.

----------


## Hellboydce

> I have them both. You can't go wrong. But for me Lucifer is the best choice.


What he said

----------


## newparisian

> Looking for a good new omnibus to get lost in and am torn between Hellblazer by Ennis or Lucifer by Carey. Never read any of these runs and was curious if anyone had thoughts/recommendations


Both deal with heaven and hell and everything in between. Hellblazer is a lot more visceral and grounded and shows horror from a human perspective, whereas Lucifer is a bit above that. It's more like Sandman, in that it's angels and demons doing angel and demon things. Both are fine works. I'd say read Hellblazer first. It also has more fist pump moments, if that matters.

----------


## andersonh1

> JLA Bronze Age 3 is listed for release on July 6


My copy arrived yesterday, so I can confirm that the book does exist! It's almost 1200 pages too.

----------


## Johnatellodi

I wish the black label dark Knight returns hardcover had been released in the states. It was solicited and then pulled. I need a new hardcover edition and there is really no ideal choice for me. The Absolute Dark Knight is one of the rare Absolute releases I don’t love, and then there are the paperbacks and the “box set”, which is sort of a mess, imo.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

> My copy arrived yesterday, so I can confirm that the book does exist! It's almost 1200 pages too.


Now I am jonesing for JLA Bronze Age 4 to complete the JLA reprints through the Satellite era, any predictions on when it will be solicited???

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN/TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES OMNIBUS*
Writer: JAMES TYNION IV
Artist: FREDDIE WILLIAMS II
Cover: KEVIN EASTMAN
$99.99 US | 576 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-340-3
ON SALE 12/28/21
Batman and Robin team up with Leonardo, Donatello, Michelangelo, and Raphael to take on villains from two dimensions! DC Comics and IDW Publishing proudly present the Batman/Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles omnibus, collecting all three Batman/Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles crossover miniseries along with never-before-seen extras.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*SUPERMAN/BATMAN OMNIBUS VOL. 2*
Writers: MICHAEL GREEN, MIKE JOHNSON, JOE CASEY, PAUL LEVITZ, and others
Artists: SHANE DAVIS, RAFAEL ALBUQUERQUE, and others Cover: FRANCIS MANAPUL
$125.00 US | 1232 PGS | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-023-5
ON SALE 12/21/21
Batman has trained extensively to become a feared caped crusader. His Kryptonian friend Superman was born with superhuman abilities that humans could never dream of. Together, they are the Worlds Finest. Superman/Batman Omnibus Vol. 2 features some of the duos darkest trials from Superman/Batman #44-87 and Superman/Batman Annual #3-5.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*WONDER WOMAN: THE SILVER AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 1*
Writer: BOB KANIGHER, JULIUS SCHWARTZ, JACK SCHIFF, and others
Artists: ROSS ANDRU, MORRIS WALDINGER, HENRY BOLTINOFF, MIKE ESPOSITO and others
Cover: ROSS ANDRU
$99.99 US | 696 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-336-6
ON SALE 12/14/21
These fantastical stories from the 1950s and 1960s take Wonder Woman from Paradise Island to Mans World, to the bottom of the ocean, and even to outer space, and they introduce Wonder Girl, Wonder Tot, and more! Collects stories from Wonder Woman #98-123, many reprinted in color for the first time!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN: THE LONG HALLOWEEN: DARK VICTORY: THE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
Writers: JEPH LOEB
Artist: TIM SALE
Cover: TIM SALE
$49.99 US | 416 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover ISBN: 978-1-77951-483-7
ON SALE 12/21/21
One of Batman’s greatest mysteries returns to hardcover! This new edition of an all-time classic features the gripping sequel to Batman: The Long Halloween with new cover art by Tim Sale and dozens of behind-the-scenes extras.

----------


## JAG2045

> *BATMAN/TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES OMNIBUS*
> Writer: JAMES TYNION IV
> Artist: FREDDIE WILLIAMS II
> Cover: KEVIN EASTMAN
> $99.99 US | 576 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
> ISBN: 978-1-77951-340-3
> ON SALE 12/28/21
> Batman and Robin team up with Leonardo, Donatello, Michelangelo, and Raphael to take on villains from two dimensions! DC Comics and IDW Publishing proudly present the Batman/Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles omnibus, collecting all three Batman/Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles crossover miniseries along with never-before-seen extras.


Looks good but wish they had also included the Batman Adventures/Turtles Adventures crossover as well!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Looks good but wish they had also included the Batman Adventures/Turtles Adventures crossover as well!


Yes, I'm just wondering whether we'll get an Expanded edition at some point. This one is awfully thin for a price tage of $100. Maybe it's something to do with splitting the costs/profits with IDW?

----------


## titansupes

Haven't been keeping track, but with WW entering the Silver Age for her omnis, does that mean we finally get some Silver Age Supes coming at us?

----------


## JAG2045

> Haven't been keeping track, but with WW entering the Silver Age for her omnis, does that mean we finally get some Silver Age Supes coming at us?


There are no Silver Age Superman omnis currently solicited, the next Golden Age volume is 7

From what we have been told Batman & Superman won't get Silver Age volumes until their Golden Age reprints are completed (Batman may have reached this point now or may have one final Golden Age volume still to follow, we won't know until DC posts the next solicits)

With Wonder Woman I believe there has been restoration issues with the Golden Age material so DC decided to jump ahead to the Silver Age (some of which was already restored for the Wonder Woman: Amazon Princess Archive)

----------


## HandofPrometheus

It's clear DC is very stubborn when it comes to Omnibuses and collecting overall runs or stories so why don't they just do completed collection TPBs/HCs like Marvel? I've been buying so many completed collections from various Marvel runs and I'm starting to prefer them over Omnibuses. The only time DC has done so, that I'm aware, was the Injustice comics. 

Marvel has old runs and modern runs in this format and it helps immensely. I don't understand why DC can't do this. It's less volume coverage since they can fit more issues in one book and I'm sure people would buy them up.

----------


## JAG2045

I believe for DC it boils down to sales & pre-orders

For example, for Superman they released one volume of Superman: Blue in 2018 (which was listed to be the first of 4 volumes https://www.penguinrandomhouse.com/b...by-karl-kesel/) but no other volumes ever materialised

However they have successfully released near complete run of Wally West's Flash series from issue #62 to #225 across 14 books (the Flash by Waid/Morrison & Millar/Johns) as well as a volume at the start of the run (The Flash: Savage Velocity of issues #1-#18) so hopefully that sold well enough to get the rest of the run (#19-#61 plus the post-Johns issues of #226-#247)

Likewise a large amount of Wonder Woman volume 2 and Batman post-Crisis has almost been completed

----------


## witchboy

I am hoping for more Silver Age collections from DC. 
I've been hoping for more World's Finest omnibuses.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> It's clear DC is very stubborn when it comes to Omnibuses and collecting overall runs or stories so why don't they just do completed collection TPBs/HCs like Marvel? I've been buying so many completed collections from various Marvel runs and I'm starting to prefer them over Omnibuses. The only time DC has done so, that I'm aware, was the Injustice comics. 
> 
> Marvel has old runs and modern runs in this format and it helps immensely. I don't understand why DC can't do this. It's less volume coverage since they can fit more issues in one book and I'm sure people would buy them up.


Part of it is a vicious circle on DC's part - they don't finish a few runs, then they space out runs WAY too far apart, so fans won't start out subsequent runs. For example, the Superman Red/Blue run didn't get good sales, but I'm inclined to believe that was at least in part because there was no solicitation for a volume 2 to let ANYONE know that DC was committed to the bit.

----------


## EmeraldGladiator

yea, just got Justice League the Bronze Age #3 but there is no idea when #4 will (if ever be)solicited, sigh.

----------


## Brian

> I believe for DC it boils down to sales & pre-orders
> 
> For example, for Superman they released one volume of Superman: Blue in 2018 (which was listed to be the first of 4 volumes https://www.penguinrandomhouse.com/b...by-karl-kesel/) but no other volumes ever materialised
> 
> However they have successfully released near complete run of Wally West's Flash series from issue #62 to #225 across 14 books (the Flash by Waid/Morrison & Millar/Johns) as well as a volume at the start of the run (The Flash: Savage Velocity of issues #1-#18) so hopefully that sold well enough to get the rest of the run (#19-#61 plus the post-Johns issues of #226-#247)
> 
> Likewise a large amount of Wonder Woman volume 2 and Batman post-Crisis has almost been completed





> Part of it is a vicious circle on DC's part - they don't finish a few runs, then they space out runs WAY too far apart, so fans won't start out subsequent runs. For example, the Superman Red/Blue run didn't get good sales, but I'm inclined to believe that was at least in part because there was no solicitation for a volume 2 to let ANYONE know that DC was committed to the bit.


The Compendium format would be a good option to publish complete runs in a few volumes. So far, DC is using them for Vertigo or non-standard superhero fare (eg Robinson's Starman), but there's no reason they couldn't branch out into other titles.

And if DC wants to keep the Compendium brand for the more serious or mature books, they could use the same format and just come up with a different branding, eg All-Star Sagas. (If anyone from DC is reading this, you can have that for free.)

----------


## titansupes

> There are no Silver Age Superman omnis currently solicited, the next Golden Age volume is 7
> 
> From what we have been told Batman & Superman won't get Silver Age volumes until their Golden Age reprints are completed (Batman may have reached this point now or may have one final Golden Age volume still to follow, we won't know until DC posts the next solicits)
> 
> With Wonder Woman I believe there has been restoration issues with the Golden Age material so DC decided to jump ahead to the Silver Age (some of which was already restored for the Wonder Woman: Amazon Princess Archive)


Bummer, for both that and for the restoration issues with WW.

Do we have a potential estimate for when we'll finally start getting into SA Supes territory?

----------


## Captain Craig

> *WONDER WOMAN: THE SILVER AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 1*
> Writer: BOB KANIGHER, JULIUS SCHWARTZ, JACK SCHIFF, and others
> Artists: ROSS ANDRU, MORRIS WALDINGER, HENRY BOLTINOFF, MIKE ESPOSITO and others
> Cover: ROSS ANDRU
> $99.99 US | 696 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
> ISBN: 978-1-77951-336-6
> ON SALE 12/14/21
> These fantastical stories from the 1950s and 1960s take Wonder Woman from Paradise Island to Man’s World, to the bottom of the ocean, and even to outer space, and they introduce Wonder Girl, Wonder Tot, and more! Collects stories from Wonder Woman #98-123, many reprinted in color for the first time!


I hope this is a place holder cover image. I really want the SA cover design of the others. Has a name been coined for the silver dust jacket with blue bar dust jacket design?

----------


## Judge Dredd

Is the Morrison Green Lantern hardcover oversized or standard?

----------


## Brian

> Is the Morrison Green Lantern hardcover oversized or standard?


They're standard sized.

----------


## Punjabi_Hitman

The Injustice Year Zero hHC is printed upside down lol.

----------


## JAG2045

> The Compendium format would be a good option to publish complete runs in a few volumes. So far, DC is using them for Vertigo or non-standard superhero fare (eg Robinson's Starman), but there's no reason they couldn't branch out into other titles.
> 
> And if DC wants to keep the Compendium brand for the more serious or mature books, they could use the same format and just come up with a different branding, eg All-Star Sagas. (If anyone from DC is reading this, you can have that for free.)


Agreed, Legends of the Dark Knight, Shadow of the Bat and the 90's Robin for example would all be perfect for a compendium format release rather than the 12-15 issue TPB's we got (LOTDK would be almost 20 books if they did it this way!)

However if they did they need to sort out the mapping for each series and skip any crossover tie-in issues that appear in other collections (which is what royally screwed up the SOTB trades)

----------


## SJNeal

^ ^ ^ 

Once upon a time the completist in me hated the idea of skipping issues in a collection, even if they were part of a crossover.  At this point, I have so much double-dipped material on my shelves, I'd be perfectly fine if they started skipping crossover issues.  It would make for a more coherent reading experience, and would help them complete series' much quicker.  

And we wouldn't really be missing out on anything, as all of the big events have already been collected (and reprinted) in multiple volumes.

----------


## tv horror

Are there any horror related titles being released from DC? I'd really love more 70's titles like Ghost or the Witching hour.

----------


## SJNeal

> Are there any horror related titles being released from DC? I'd really love more 70's titles like Ghost or the Witching hour.


Monthly, yes, there are a few limited series either in progress or starting soon.  

As far as collected editions, someone else could probably speak to the status of the Bronze Age omni's.

----------


## shaboo

> Agreed, Legends of the Dark Knight, Shadow of the Bat and the 90's Robin for example would all be perfect for a compendium format release rather than the 12-15 issue TPB's we got (LOTDK would be almost 20 books if they did it this way!)


Legends of the Dark Knight is in dire need of a reprint in Omnibus or Compendium format! The list of series that could or should be reprinted in the compendium format is virtually endless: Azrael, Batgirl, Catwoman, Birds Of Prey ... just take all the abandoned TPB series and give them a compendium release!

----------


## The Lucky One

> Bummer, for both that and for the restoration issues with WW.
> 
> Do we have a potential estimate for when we'll finally start getting into SA Supes territory?


The contents for volume 7 are listed as Action Comics #125-143, Superman #55-65, and World's Finest Comics #37-47, running into summer 1950. If we’re using World’s Finest #70-71 as the dividing line, probably three more volumes, maybe four. (Batman had nine GA volumes, but Superman appeared a year earlier and had more appearances, so figure ten or eleven volumes.)

----------


## tv horror

> Monthly, yes, there are a few limited series either in progress or starting soon.  
> 
> As far as collected editions, someone else could probably speak to the status of the Bronze Age omni's.


Thank you for the reply, it's the same as an action figure of Cain and Abel that era seems to be forgotten. :Wink:

----------


## Johnatellodi

Y'all, I think I'm going to cry if we don't get a reprint of "Absolute Ronin".

----------


## Brian

The next batch of collections are beginning to trickle through on PRH. Mainly current series, or recent minis/one shots, but here are some books with older material:

Fables 20th Anniversary Box Set - Paperback. No content listed, but it presumably contains all 22 trades.
Talon by James Tynion IV - Paperback. Collects Talon #0 to 17
The Question by Dennis O'Neil Omnibus Vol. 1 - Hardcover. Collects The Question #1-27, The Question Annual #1, Green Arrow Annual #1, and Detective Comics Annual #1.

----------


## titansupes

> The contents for volume 7 are listed as Action Comics #125-143, Superman #55-65, and World's Finest Comics #37-47, running into summer 1950. If we’re using World’s Finest #70-71 as the dividing line, probably three more volumes, maybe four. (Batman had nine GA volumes, but Superman appeared a year earlier and had more appearances, so figure ten or eleven volumes.)


Oof, so definitely a bit of a wait even with a consistent publishing schedule, and assuming the just get right into it. Thanks for the answer.

----------


## Brian

> The next batch of collections are beginning to trickle through on PRH. Mainly current series, or recent minis/one shots, but here are some books with older material:
> 
> Fables 20th Anniversary Box Set - Paperback. No content listed, but it presumably contains all 22 trades.
> Talon by James Tynion IV - Paperback. Collects Talon #0 to 17
> The Question by Dennis O'Neil Omnibus Vol. 1 - Hardcover. Collects The Question #1-27, The Question Annual #1, Green Arrow Annual #1, and Detective Comics Annual #1.


Found some more

Legion of Super-Heroes Five Years Later Omnibus Vol. 2 - HC. Collects L.E.G.I.O.N. #69-70. Legion of Super-Heroes #40-61, Legion of Super-Heroes Annual #4, Legion of Super-Heroes Annual #5, Legionnaires #1-18, Legionnaires Annual #1, ,Valor #20-23, and Who's Who Update 1993 #1.
Gotham Central Omnibus (2022 edition) - HC. Collects issues #1-40.
Sandman Vol. 1: Preludes and Nocturnes (mass market edition) - Paperback. Collects issues #1-8. (I'm guessing the page count and cover price are wrong)
Death: The Deluxe Edition (2022 edition)- HC. Collects Death: The High Cost of Living #1-3, Death: The Time of Your Life #1-3, the Death Talks about Life AIDS pamphlet, stories from Vertigo: Winters Edge #2 and The Sandman: Endless Nights, the short story The Wheel from the 9-11 tribute book, and The Sandman #8 and #20.
Catwoman of East End Omnibus - HC. No contents listed. Based on page counts and credits, I'd guess it's the Big Score GN, and #1 to 36 of the 2002 Catwoman series. And hopefully the Catomwan stories from Detective Comics #759 to 762.
Batman: The Dark Knight Detective Vol. 7 - Paperback. Collects Batman #474, Batman: Legends of the Dark Knight #27, Detective Comics #634-638, Detective Comics #641, Detective Comics #643, and Detective Comics Annual #4. Another one where the cover price and page count are wrong.
New Gods Book Two: Advent of Darkness - Paperback.  No contents listed. I'm presuming it's the follow on from New Gods Vol 1: Bloodlines and collects the rest of that series.
John Constantine, Hellblazer Vol. 26: The Curse of the Constantines - Paperback. Collecting Hellblazer #292-300; Hellblazer Special: Bad Blood #1-4; Hellblazer Annual #1!
Blue Beetle: Jaime Reyes Book One - Paperback. Collects Blue Beetle #1-12 (from 2006).
The Batman Box Set - Paperback. Collects.... not a clue. You're guess is as good as mine.
Batman: The Long Halloween: Catwoman When in Rome The Deluxe Edition - HC. Collecting Catwoman: When in Rome #1-6!
Batman: The Penguin - Paperback. Collects Batman #155, Batman #374, Batman #548, Batman #549, Batman Arkham: Penguin #1, Detective Comics #610, Detective Comics #611, Detective Comics #824, Joker's Asylum: Penguin #1, and Penguin Triumphant #1.
Justice League by Scott Snyder Deluxe Edition Book Three - HC. Collecting Justice League #26-39! 
The Sandman: The Deluxe Edition Book Five - HC. Collects The Sandman #70-75, The Sandman: The Dream Hunters #1-4, Sandman: Endless Nights {New Edition}, Sandman: Dream Hunters 30th Anniversary Edition (Prose Version), and Dust Covers: The Collected Sandman Covers.

----------


## JAG2045

Yes! Gotham Central reprint finally!

Also may pick up the Brubaker Catwoman omnibus

Glad to see Dark Knight Detective vol 7 on the list, after this there should be one more volume to connect to the Prelude to Knightfall TPB (Detective Comics 644-653 and possibly Annual 5 & Batman Annual 16 which are Eclipso Darkness Within annuals)

----------


## gohei_

> Yes! Gotham Central reprint finally!


I see people joke about this all the time, but I seriously picked up the smaller hardcovers for this yesterday, and today they announce this  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JAG2045

John Constantine, Hellblazer Vol. 26: The Curse of the Constantines - Paperback. Collecting Hellblazer #292-300; Hellblazer Special: Bad Blood #1-4; Hellblazer Annual #1!

With that all of the main Hellblazer series is now collected in TPB (there's a few mini-series they could put in a vol 27 hypothetically)

----------


## shaboo

> Batman: The Penguin - Paperback. Collects Batman #155, Batman #374, Batman #548, Batman #549, Batman Arkham: Penguin #1, Detective Comics #610, Detective Comics #611, Detective Comics #824, Joker's Asylum: Penguin #1, and Penguin Triumphant #1.


The "Batman Arkham: Penguin" TPB from September 2018 had exactly the same contents, so what's the point here?

----------


## Orf with his head

> Found some more
> 
> Legion of Super-Heroes Five Years Later Omnibus Vol. 2 - HC. Collects L.E.G.I.O.N. #69-70. Legion of Super-Heroes #40-61, Legion of Super-Heroes Annual #4, Legion of Super-Heroes Annual #5, Legionnaires #1-18, Legionnaires Annual #1, ,Valor #20-23, and Who's Who Update 1993 #1.
> Gotham Central Omnibus (2022 edition) - HC. Collects issues #1-40.
> Sandman Vol. 1: Preludes and Nocturnes (mass market edition) - Paperback. Collects issues #1-8. (I'm guessing the page count and cover price are wrong)
> Death: The Deluxe Edition (2022 edition)- HC. Collects Death: The High Cost of Living #1-3, Death: The Time of Your Life #1-3, the “Death Talks about Life” AIDS pamphlet, stories from Vertigo: Winter’s Edge #2 and The Sandman: Endless Nights, the short story “The Wheel” from the 9-11 tribute book, and The Sandman #8 and #20.
> Catwoman of East End Omnibus - HC. No contents listed. Based on page counts and credits, I'd guess it's the Big Score GN, and #1 to 36 of the 2002 Catwoman series. And hopefully the Catomwan stories from Detective Comics #759 to 762.
> Batman: The Dark Knight Detective Vol. 7 - Paperback. Collects Batman #474, Batman: Legends of the Dark Knight #27, Detective Comics #634-638, Detective Comics #641, Detective Comics #643, and Detective Comics Annual #4. Another one where the cover price and page count are wrong.
> New Gods Book Two: Advent of Darkness - Paperback.  No contents listed. I'm presuming it's the follow on from New Gods Vol 1: Bloodlines and collects the rest of that series.
> ...


Definitely pre-ordering The Question and LOSH Vol 2 omni’s, maybe even the 2 Catwoman collections

As they’re stating The Question Omni as vol 1, I’m guessing that a vol 2 will have issues 32-37, and the 5 quarterly issues, will they also add the Veitch m/s or anything else.

Does LOSH V2 take us up to zero hour and the reboot? I hope we then move onto the reboot next

----------


## bob.schoonover

So, does anyone want my Question TPBs?

Looks like the second LoSH 5YL omni runs up to Zero Hour (and the two Legionnaires tpbs from a few years ago). That's nice work by DC's collected editions department to work that out (I shit on them enough I should do better about plaudits). Now, if they can just get a bit more of the Levitz run collected . . .

----------


## JAG2045

> So, does anyone want my Question TPBs?
> 
> Looks like the second LoSH 5YL omni runs up to Zero Hour (and the two Legionnaires tpbs from a few years ago). That's nice work by DC's collected editions department to work that out (I shit on them enough I should do better about plaudits). Now, if they can just get a bit more of the Levitz run collected . . .


Since this is DC we're talking about I would say maybe hold onto the TPB's until the omnibus is definitely out just in case!

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Since this is DC we're talking about I would say maybe hold onto the TPB's until the omnibus is definitely out just in case!


No kidding! I might hold on to them at least until they solicit a volume 2 that includes the last two tpb's contents . . .

----------


## Rincewind

> So, does anyone want my Question TPBs?
> 
> Looks like the second LoSH 5YL omni runs up to Zero Hour (and the two Legionnaires tpbs from a few years ago). That's nice work by DC's collected editions department to work that out (I shit on them enough I should do better about plaudits). Now, if they can just get a bit more of the Levitz run collected . . .


I'd love to see the LoSH omnibus line continue with the reboot Legion through the end of the Abnett/Lanning run.  There's about 4 volumes worth of material.  DC's track record leaves me doubting it will happen.

----------


## Brian

> The "Batman Arkham: Penguin" TPB from September 2018 had exactly the same contents, so what's the point here?


I'd guess a new Batman movie featuring the Penguin is the point. Yes, they could have just reprinted the Arkham book, but a new listing will likely get more attention from book and comic stores, meaning more orders.

----------


## Dick Grayson

> As they’re stating The Question Omni as vol 1, I’m guessing that a vol 2 will have issues 32-37, and the 5 quarterly issues, will they also add the Veitch m/s or anything else.


I would hope for The Question Annual #2, Green Arrow Annual #2-3, The Question Returns #1, Azrael Plus the Question #1, and the Question story from Showcase ‘95 #3, all written by Denny O’Neil, before I’d want the Veitch mini (which may as well be a different character compared to Denny O’Neil’s version.)

----------


## newparisian

I am there for the Catwoman and the Question omnis.

Disappointed that the 5th King Batman OHC seems to have been dropped altogether.

----------


## JPAR

Now I've got to sell my Gotham omnibus before it's common knowledge.

----------


## gohei_

> Now I've got to sell my Gotham omnibus before it's common knowledge.


Anything wrong with your version, or just trying to make a buck?

----------


## JPAR

> Anything wrong with your version, or just trying to make a buck?


The latest. I don't care if I got a first or other print.

----------


## SJNeal

Definitely some exciting things coming!  

I recently completed tracking down the last few issues of Brubaker/Pfeifer's _Catwoman_ series, so it makes perfect sense that they'd release the omni now!  I slept on the six-volume chunky trades because I didn't think they'd ever finish them, now they're OOP and going for ridiculous prices.

It took all of my willpower to skip the _LoSH Five Years Later_ omni, but now that I know A.) they intend to complete the run, and B.) vol. 1 is readily available, I'll pick it up in time for vol. 2!  See how that works DC?? Take notes.  :Wink:

----------


## bob.schoonover

> I'd love to see the LoSH omnibus line continue with the reboot Legion through the end of the Abnett/Lanning run.  There's about 4 volumes worth of material.  DC's track record leaves me doubting it will happen.


While I wouldn't begrudge DC doing this, the lack of large portions of Levitz run in any format is becoming weirder and weirder (and that's glossing over how hard it is to get the Darkness and Curse tpbs/HCs). Hopefully we get some acceleration of the LoSH HC line (Superboy &, Before Darkness) so I can just read the whole series in a nice format. 




> I would hope for The Question Annual #2, Green Arrow Annual #2-3, The Question Returns #1, Azrael Plus the Question #1, and the Question story from Showcase ‘95 #3, all written by Denny O’Neil, before I’d want the Veitch mini (which may as well be a different character compared to Denny O’Neil’s version.)


Would it be weird to include the #37 Blackest Night issue, too?




> Definitely some exciting things coming!  
> 
> I recently completed tracking down the last few issues of Brubaker/Pfeifer's _Catwoman_ series, so it makes perfect sense that they'd release the omni now!  I slept on the six-volume chunky trades because I didn't think they'd ever finish them, now they're OOP and going for ridiculous prices.
> 
> It took all of my willpower to skip the _LoSH Five Years Later_ omni, but now that I know A.) they intend to complete the run, and B.) vol. 1 is readily available, I'll pick it up in time for vol. 2!  See how that works DC?? Take notes.


Thanks for your sacrifice - very happy about the Brubaker omni. I think we're square, though, since I bought 5YL on release day to help juice the numbers for DC.

----------


## JAG2045

[QUOTE=bob.schoonover;5657606] 

Would it be weird to include the #37 Blackest Night issue, too?/QUOTE]

They included Catwoman #83 (the Blackest Night tie-in) in the Gotham City Sirens omnibus/TPB's so there is a precedent for including them  :Smile:

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

Does anybody know if any of the Watchmen trades are in their original colors? I just noticed the Absolute was retouched by John Higgins.

----------


## Dick Grayson

> Would it be weird to include the #37 Blackest Night issue, too?


From a completist point of view I don’t have any problem with it. In terms of reading experience it wouldn’t really add anything without some summary/recap pages to explain what the heck is going on in it  :Smile:  When I did binds of The Question I didn’t include it, but I did put it in my Montoya-centric (and largely Greg Rucka-penned) volumes as it made more sense there.

----------


## JJ87

> Does anybody know if any of the Watchmen trades are in their original colors? I just noticed the Absolute was retouched by John Higgins.


As far as I've tracked, the Higgins reworked colors have appeared in every reprint, paperback or hardcover, ever since the Absolute was first released in 2005ish.
The only hardcovers I've seen with the original coloring are the 1987 edition and the Graphitti Designs slipcased edition, and they're both standard trim size.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

> As far as I've tracked, the Higgins reworked colors have appeared in every reprint, paperback or hardcover, ever since the Absolute was first released in 2005ish.
> The only hardcovers I've seen with the original coloring are the 1987 edition and the Graphitti Designs slipcased edition, and they're both standard trim size.


Thanks! I wish I kept my old trade but I think I gave it to a friend and he liked the book!

----------


## gohei_

> The latest. I don't care if I got a first or other print.


I see. Yeah it's pretty crazy how some books can go up in price once they are out of stock.

----------


## Charliemouse

I have just put my copy on Gotham Central on eBay, as its the oldest omnibus I own and quite frankly its seen better days after being read about 10 times.

----------


## doolittle

> The Question by Dennis O'Neil Omnibus Vol. 1 - Hardcover. Collects The Question #1-27, The Question Annual #1, Green Arrow Annual #1, and Detective Comics Annual #1.


Whoooooa!  Pretty hyped for this guy right here.  I've never read it, but it's always been on my list.

----------


## doolittle

> It took all of my willpower to skip the _LoSH Five Years Later_ omni, but now that I know A.) they intend to complete the run, and B.) vol. 1 is readily available, I'll pick it up in time for vol. 2!  See how that works DC?? Take notes.


I think I'm in, too.  It would be a total blind buy for me, but I've always wanted to dive into the Legion more after reading a chunk of the Levitt run a few years back.  I passed on the first one due to space concerns, but the opportunity to get such a long run right up until Zero Hour is too tempting.

I guess I can give away my orphaned Abnett and Lanning trades now.

----------


## Twice-named

> Now I've got to sell my Gotham omnibus before it's common knowledge.


Hahaha. I had the same thought. Truth be told, though, I'm not good at letting go of my books.

----------


## Babylon23

Does anybody know if Power of Shazam book 2 has been cancelled?

----------


## slop101

Wow, looks like Justice League new 52 omni is sold out - that seemed pretty quick for something like that.
Are people just gobbling these things up, or are they printing less books, or a little of both?

----------


## SJNeal

> Does anybody know if Power of Shazam book 2 has been cancelled?


Ugh I hope not!  This was a great series and the first volume was really well done.  

Four volumes would have completed the series, and I was really hopeful when the second solicit came pretty quickly after the first's release...  :Frown:

----------


## SJNeal

> Wow, looks like Justice League new 52 omni is sold out - that seemed pretty quick for something like that.
> *Are people just gobbling these things up, or are they printing less books, or a little of both?*


Mostly the latter, I think.  Although in this books case, the Johns/Lee pairing is still a selling point.

----------


## Babylon23

> Ugh I hope not!  This was a great series and the first volume was really well done.  
> 
> Four volumes would have completed the series, and I was really hopeful when the second solicit came pretty quickly after the first's release...


Yeah, I've been waiting a long time to see this series collected. They did a great job with volume 1. 

the release date on amazon suddenly changed to 2079. That's never a good sign. My only hope is that they'll resolicit it for a release closer to the Shazam movie sequel.

----------


## Captain Craig

> Wow, looks like Justice League new 52 omni is sold out - that seemed pretty quick for something like that.


Well drats. Since it sat out there for a few weeks after release I kept pushing it off. Was thinking of getting it next week with X-Factor. Waited a tad too late it seems

----------


## Vordan

> Wow, looks like Justice League new 52 omni is sold out - that seemed pretty quick for something like that.
> Are people just gobbling these things up, or are they printing less books, or a little of both?


Johns JL run is to the current gen what Morrison JLA was back to 90s kids. It’s by far the most popular JL run imo.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Johns JL run is to the current gen what Morrison JLA was back to 90s kids. Its by far the most popular JL run imo.


I liked Johns JL run. I bought and read the majority of it in floppies. I'm glad I pre-ordered the Omnibus. It arrived not so long ago. Interestingly, none of the pages are glossy but more matte-like. I haven't decided whether I prefer it like this. Looking forward to Vol. 2, I hope it happens.

----------


## JAG2045

Shagamu over on MMW just posted a ton of new releases:

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1362676

https://www.edelweiss.plus/#catalogID=4610984&page=1

Here's what's new:

*Death and Return of Superman Omnibus (2022 edition)

Who's Who Omnibus Vol. 2

Gotham Central: In the Line of Duty

Midnighter: The Complete Collection

Phantom Stranger Omnibus

Absolute Dark Knights: Metal

Absolute Dark Knights: Metal (Exclusive Edition)

Teen Titans by Geoff Johns Omnibus (2022 Edition)

Birds of Prey: Whitewater

Black Adam Box Set

Doom Patrol by Rachel Pollack Omnibus

Absolute Doomsday Clock

Black Adam: Dark Age (New Edition)

Black Adam/JSA: Black Reign (New Edition)

Justice League: The New 52 Omnibus Vol. 2

100 Bullets Omnibus Vol. 2

Black Adam: Rise and Fall of an Empire

Batman: The Silver Age Omnibus Vol. 1

Injustice: Gods Among Us Year Zero - The Complete Collection

The Fourth World by Jack Kirby Box Set

Superman: The Golden Age Omnibus Vol. 7

52 Omnibus (2022 Edition)

Starman Compendium Two*



Definitely getting:
Batman: Silver Age omnibus 1
Starman Compendium Two 
Birds of Prey: Whitewater 
Doom Patrol by Rachel Pollack Omnibus

Maybe
Who's Who Omnibus Vol. 2
Death and Return of Superman Omnibus (2022 edition)  - typical this gets announced a week after I bought 3 of the 2016 TPB's with plans to get the other 2!

----------


## Vordan

Damn that’s a great list! Still no Busiek or Johns Superman omni though  :Frown: 

Getting:
Metal
52
Doomsday Clock
JL N52 Vol. 2

----------


## JAG2045

For Batman: Silver Age Omnibus 1

https://www.edelweiss.plus/#sku=1779515421&page=1

The Caped Crusader is known for protecting the streets of Gotham from the villains who wish to cause harm. Follow along on some of his most adventurous tales in Batman: The Silver Age Omnibus Vol. 1 collecting Batman #101-116 and Detective Comics #233-257!

So there will need to be a Golden Age omnibus 10 to collect:

Batman 86-100
Detective Comics 211-232

----------


## SJNeal

> *Death and Return of Superman Omnibus (2022 edition)*


Wait, seriously?  Surely this must be some sort of record...  :Confused: 




> *Teen Titans by Geoff Johns Omnibus (2022 Edition)*


Ugh so does this mean they aren't going to finish the run in chunky trades that they started a couple years ago? 




> *Birds of Prey: Whitewater*


Glad to see Simone's run reprinted in its entirety (again), but are we ever gonna see them complete Dixon's?! 




> *Doom Patrol by Rachel Pollack Omnibus*


I am SHOCKED that this is happening!  I was shocked when they solicited the chunky trades - and not so shocked they were canceled - but an omni for one of DP's least liked runs??  :EEK!:   I'm all in.  




> *Black Adam: Dark Age (New Edition)*


Had this in singles, liked it but sold them on eBay.  I'll probably pick it up.

----------


## Destro777

My god the Question Omni is coming out?!?!?!
I can now die happy!!!

----------


## doolittle

Silver Age Batman is where things go bonkers, right?  Like he goes to space and turns into a cow and all that?  Zurr En Arrh mumbo jumbo?

I'm intrigued by the Phantom Stranger omni.  I've never read a story where he was the star.  I've only known him to pop up in other books when magic goes sideways.

----------


## Judge Dredd

Interested to see what this exclusive Absolute Metal contains shows 100 more pages for 100 more dollars, but quick look shows same content listed.

----------


## bob.schoonover

Midnighter and BoP are the only two newbies in there I'm excited about. Probably at least another year after the Absolute Edition before we get a Dark Nights: Metal Omnibus, I guess. Bummer.

I might talk myself into the Teen Titans by Johns omni by the time it comes out, too

----------


## Babylon23

According to the Amazon listing the Phantom Stranger Omni collects The Phantom Stranger #1-6 (1952), The Phantom Stranger #1-41 (1969), stories from The Saga of the Swamp Thing #1-13, Who's Who: The Definitive Directory of the DC Universe #18, The Brave and the Bold #89, #98, #145, Showcase #80, Justice League of America #103, House of Secrets #150, DC Super-Stars #18, Secret Origins #10 and DC Comics Presents #25, and #72.

Definitely a must buy for me. I've never read the 1952 stories but I love the 60's run.

----------


## shaboo

> Ugh so does this mean they aren't going to finish the run in chunky trades that they started a couple years ago?


The third TPB was released more than two years ago (in May 2019) and so far there wasn't a solicitation for the remainder of 2021, so that was to be expected. (Very few TPB series get a continuation after more than two and a half years.)

The most annoying thing is that only one more TPB was needed to complete the series - same with the Superman/Batman trades, where they actually managed to release six(!) trades, cancelling the final seventh one. Only thing you can do is buying the floppies or some super expensive omnibus with 80% redundant stuff  :Frown:

----------


## gohei_

I'm glad they decided to put out the JL N52 vol 2 so quickly after vol 1.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

I'll definitely be picking up the Justice League New 52 Vol. 2 Omnibus. I see they're including Darkseid War. I never did get around to picking up the Darkseid Omnibus.

Also Superman GA Vol. 7 Omnibus. Not sure whether to pick up the Death of Superman Omnibus new edition and upgrade from my Omnibus (the original oversized Omnibus which exclude those few extra issues from the last edition).

May possibly pick up the 52 new edition Omnibus.

----------


## ER Prest

> I'll definitely be picking up the Justice League New 52 Vol. 2 Omnibus. I see they're including Darkseid War. I never did get around to picking up the Darkseid Omnibus.
> 
> Also Superman GA Vol. 7 Omnibus. Not sure whether to pick up the Death of Superman Omnibus new edition and upgrade from my Omnibus (the original oversized Omnibus which exclude those few extra issues from the last edition).
> 
> May possibly pick up the 52 new edition Omnibus.


So is the N52 JL omnibus effectively replacing the Darkseid War Omnibus? Or is there material in the Darkseid War that's left out of the upcoming one?

----------


## Brian

> So is the N52 JL omnibus effectively replacing the Darkseid War Omnibus? Or is there material in the Darkseid War that's left out of the upcoming one?


These are the listed contents for Vol 2: 
_This hardcover omnibus collects Justice League #24-52, Forever Evil #1-7, DC Universe: Rebirth #1, DC Sneak Peek: Justice League #1, Justice League feat. Secret Society #23.4, Justice League of America feat. Black Adam #7.4, Justice League: Darkseid War Special #1, Justice League: Darkseid War: Batman #1, Justice League: Darkseid War: The Flash #1, Justice League: Darkseid War: Green Lantern #1, Justice League: Darkseid War: Lex Luthor #1, Justice League: Darkseid War: Shazam #1, and Justice League: Darkseid War: Superman #1._

If those end up being the published contents, then I think everything in the Darkseid War omni is collected here as well.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> So is the N52 JL omnibus effectively replacing the Darkseid War Omnibus? Or is there material in the Darkseid War that's left out of the upcoming one?





> These are the listed contents for Vol 2: 
> _This hardcover omnibus collects Justice League #24-52, Forever Evil #1-7, DC Universe: Rebirth #1, DC Sneak Peek: Justice League #1, Justice League feat. Secret Society #23.4, Justice League of America feat. Black Adam #7.4, Justice League: Darkseid War Special #1, Justice League: Darkseid War: Batman #1, Justice League: Darkseid War: The Flash #1, Justice League: Darkseid War: Green Lantern #1, Justice League: Darkseid War: Lex Luthor #1, Justice League: Darkseid War: Shazam #1, and Justice League: Darkseid War: Superman #1._
> 
> If those end up being the published contents, then I think everything in the Darkseid War omni is collected here as well.


And these are the contents of the JL: Darkseid Omnibus:
Justice League #40-50, Darkseid War: Batman #1, Darkseid War: Flash #1, Darkseid War: Green Lantern #1, Darkseid War: Lex Luthor #1, Darkseid War: Shazam #1, Darkseid War: Superman #1, material from DC Comics Convergence #1

The only thing it seems to be missing is material from DC Comics Convergence #1. Not sure how important this is as I never read any of the Convergence comics. Any one know?

----------


## Brian

> And these are the contents of the JL: Darkseid Omnibus:
> Justice League #40-50, Darkseid War: Batman #1, Darkseid War: Flash #1, Darkseid War: Green Lantern #1, Darkseid War: Lex Luthor #1, Darkseid War: Shazam #1, Darkseid War: Superman #1, material from DC Comics Convergence #1
> 
> The only thing it seems to be missing is material from DC Comics Convergence #1. Not sure how important this is as I never read any of the Convergence comics. Any one know?


I think that's meant to be DC Comics Divergence #1. Divergence was DC's Free Comic Book Day book for 2015 and included three stories/Sneak Peeks; Gene Luen Yang's Superman, the post Endgame Batman, and a prologue to Darkseid War in JL. So what's listed as the DC Sneak Peek: Justice League #1 in Vol 2 is the material from DC Comics Divergence #1.

Perfectly not confusing  :Smile:

----------


## gohei_

> And these are the contents of the JL: Darkseid Omnibus:
> Justice League #40-50, Darkseid War: Batman #1, Darkseid War: Flash #1, Darkseid War: Green Lantern #1, Darkseid War: Lex Luthor #1, Darkseid War: Shazam #1, Darkseid War: Superman #1, material from DC Comics *Convergence* #1
> 
> The only thing it seems to be missing is material from DC Comics Convergence #1. Not sure how important this is as I never read any of the *Convergence* comics. Any one know?


That's probably a good thing that Convergence is not in this new book, cuz that story was not good  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JAG2045

Got "The Fourth World by John Byrne" and it contains:

New Gods #12-15Jack Kirby's Fourth World #1-20Genesis #1-4Darkseid New Year's Evil #1New Gods Secret Files #1Jack Kirby's Fourth World GalleryNew Gods Secret Files & Origins profilesJohn Byrne Who's Who pages:
Update '87 (Amazing Grace)
Who's Who in the DC universe 6 (Amazing Grace & Glorious Godfrey)
Who's Who in the DC universe 6 (Darkseid's Elite)

----------


## SJNeal

> The third TPB was released more than two years ago (in May 2019) and so far there wasn't a solicitation for the remainder of 2021, so that was to be expected. (Very few TPB series get a continuation after more than two and a half years.)
> 
> The most annoying thing is that only one more TPB was needed to complete the series - same with the Superman/Batman trades, where they actually managed to release six(!) trades, cancelling the final seventh one. Only thing you can do is buying the floppies or some super expensive omnibus with 80% redundant stuff


Yeah, super frustrating.  My fingers are still crossed that we actually see the final trade of PAD's _Young Justice_.

DC's collected editions dept has made some positive steps recently, but I guess we can't win 'em all...  :Frown:

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> I think that's meant to be DC Comics Divergence #1. Divergence was DC's Free Comic Book Day book for 2015 and included three stories/Sneak Peeks; Gene Luen Yang's Superman, the post Endgame Batman, and a prologue to Darkseid War in JL. So what's listed as the DC Sneak Peek: Justice League #1 in Vol 2 is the material from DC Comics Divergence #1.
> 
> Perfectly not confusing


Ok, so we're getting the Darkseid prologue from the FCBD, gotcha. These are going to be two very comprehensive JL N52 Omnibuses.

----------


## ER Prest

> Ok, so we're getting the Darkseid prologue from the FCBD, gotcha. These are going to be two very comprehensive JL N52 Omnibuses.


Uhg. While I'm glad it'll be collected in its entirety, between the N52 JL ohc a few months ago, and the Darkseid War omnibus from the other year, I'm kind of getting a bit pissed off at DC's decisions of late

----------


## SJNeal

> Uhg. While I'm glad it'll be collected in its entirety, between the N52 JL ohc a few months ago, and the Darkseid War omnibus from the other year, I'm kind of getting a bit pissed off at DC's decisions of late


Cash is king, my friend.  And it's much more cost effective for them to just re-package the same material in similar formats over and over than it is to reprint previously uncollected material...  :Frown:

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Uhg. While I'm glad it'll be collected in its entirety, between the N52 JL ohc a few months ago, and the Darkseid War omnibus from the other year, I'm kind of getting a bit pissed off at DC's decisions of late


I feel your pain. I got burned on the Super Sons Omnibus and Death of Supes Omnibus. I fortunately managed to offload the former and buy the extended edition. Still figuring what to do with the latter.




> Cash is king, my friend.  And it's much more cost effective for them to just re-package the same material in similar formats over and over than it is to reprint previously uncollected material...


True that, unfortunately.

----------


## gohei_

> I feel your pain. I got burned on the Super Sons Omnibus and Death of Supes Omnibus. I fortunately managed to offload the former and buy the extended edition. Still figuring what to do with the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> True that, unfortunately.


What's up with the Superman Omni?

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> What's up with the Superman Omni?


I have the 2013 printing which collects the following:

Superman: Man of Steel #17-26, Superman #73-82, Adventures of Superman #496-505, Action Comics #683-692, Green Lantern #46, Justice League of America #69

The 2019 printing collects the following:

Superman: Man of Steel #17-26 and Annual #2, Superman #73-83, Adventures of Superman #496-505 & Annual #5, Action Comics #683-692 & Annual #5, Green Lantern #46, Justice League of America #69-70, Newstime: The Life and Death of Superman, Superman: The Legacy of Superman #1, Supergirl and Team Luther Special #1, foldout from Superman #75.

So about 7 extra issues and the foldout  :Frown:

----------


## gohei_

> I have the 2013 printing which collects the following:
> 
> Superman: Man of Steel #17-26, Superman #73-82, Adventures of Superman #496-505, Action Comics #683-692, Green Lantern #46, Justice League of America #69
> 
> The 2019 printing collects the following:
> 
> Superman: Man of Steel #17-26 and Annual #2, Superman #73-83, Adventures of Superman #496-505 & Annual #5, Action Comics #683-692 & Annual #5, Green Lantern #46, Justice League of America #69-70, Newstime: The Life and Death of Superman, Superman: The Legacy of Superman #1, Supergirl and Team Luther Special #1, foldout from Superman #75.
> 
> So about 7 extra issues and the foldout


Oh yeah, that's a bummer. I have the latest paperbacks, so it's the same content as the 2019 version then, except the foldout and the Newstime one.

----------


## doolittle

Ordered the first LEGION Five Years Later omni since DC decided to cap it off with V2.  IST actually had it to me within a week of ordering!  I'm blown away.  Are they finally getting back to their pre-Covid ways?  The last order I made sat for a month before it was even packed.

----------


## JBatmanFan05

I'm super excited for the Silver Age Batman Omnibus line starting.

----------


## JAG2045

Green Lantern: The Power of Ion is now showing as a 2079 release on Amazon  :Frown: 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/1779510780...NRTCFEY6P41CQ7

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Green Lantern: The Power of Ion is now showing as a 2079 release on Amazon 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/1779510780...NRTCFEY6P41CQ7


Just in time for my 98th birthday!

----------


## SJNeal

> Green Lantern: The Power of Ion is now showing as a 2079 release on Amazon 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/1779510780...NRTCFEY6P41CQ7





> Just in time for my 98th birthday!


Maybe my grandchildren will be able to buy it?  

Of course by then a 300 page tpb will go for about $459.99, so hopefully I can leave them something in my will...

----------


## ER Prest

> Cash is king, my friend.  And it's much more cost effective for them to just re-package the same material in similar formats over and over than it is to reprint previously uncollected material...





> I feel your pain. I got burned on the Super Sons Omnibus and Death of Supes Omnibus. I fortunately managed to offload the former and buy the extended edition. Still figuring what to do with the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> True that, unfortunately.


Oh, it's total first world problems. I got burned on the SuperSons as well but was able to sell it for about what I paid. DC just needs to get it together - at least Marvel doesn't cannibalize its collections for at least a good 5+ years(looking at you Xmen)

So goes our hobby, I guess

----------


## SJNeal

> Oh, it's total first world problems. I got burned on the SuperSons as well but was able to sell it for about what I paid. DC just needs to get it together - *at least Marvel doesn't cannibalize its collections for at least a good 5+ years(looking at you Xmen)
> *
> So goes our hobby, I guess


This was really starting to bug me too, but I gave up being annoyed when I realized the quality on these remapped new printings was so poor.  All of my X-Men books are first printing OHC's, pre-omni branding.  They're of great quality, and look good as new after multiple readings.   :Smile:

----------


## ER Prest

> This was really starting to bug me too, but I gave up being annoyed when I realized the quality on these remapped new printings was so poor.  All of my X-Men books are first printing OHC's, pre-omni branding.  They're of great quality, and look good as new after multiple readings.


Oh, mine are too! I think the only one that was worth upgrading to was the Inferno one? Or maybe FotM? I forget which had expanded issue collection. 



Different note - Sweet Tooth The Return has a tpb coming out/already out. Any word on a ohc to match the original deluxes?

----------


## SJNeal

> Oh, mine are too! I think the only one that was worth upgrading to was the Inferno one? Or maybe FotM? I forget which had expanded issue collection.


The_ Inferno_ omni just smashed together the original _Inferno_ OHC and the_ Inferno Crossovers_ OHC, both of which I already had.  I already saw a used copy of the mew omni at my LCS, and like I said, it's reprinted on flimsy tissue paper, bound tight, and has one of those cheap matte black covers.  I love the faux leather with foil embossing on the originals.   :Smile:  

The upcoming _Fall of the Mutants_ omni is literally the OHC with the new branding - contents are identical.  Although I suspect it will be noticeably thinner given the new paper stock...  :Frown:

----------


## HandofPrometheus

Seems like another boring month. DC really needs a new collection team or something.

----------


## tv horror

> I'm super excited for the Silver Age Batman Omnibus line starting.


Does this mean that there will be one more golden volume? I wonder how many volumes make up the silver age then on to the bronze age. :Wink:

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> This was really starting to bug me too, but I gave up being annoyed when I realized the quality on these remapped new printings was so poor.  All of my X-Men books are first printing OHC's, pre-omni branding.  They're of great quality, and look good as new after multiple readings.


I didn't succumb to the Planet Hulk Omnibus as I have the original faux leather OHC. There is a slight regret in that the Omnibus has those extra issues but I'm not an Hulk completist so I'll live  :Smile: 

I definitely am not picking up the new expanded Captain Britain Omnibus as I have the original two OHCs and original Omnibus which also contains two  Captain America issues which the new Omnibus doesn't.

----------


## ER Prest

> The_ Inferno_ omni just smashed together the original _Inferno_ OHC and the_ Inferno Crossovers_ OHC, both of which I already had.  I already saw a used copy of the mew omni at my LCS, and like I said, it's reprinted on flimsy tissue paper, bound tight, and has one of those cheap matte black covers.  I love the faux leather with foil embossing on the originals.   
> 
> The upcoming _Fall of the Mutants_ omni is literally the OHC with the new branding - contents are identical.  Although I suspect it will be noticeably thinner given the new paper stock...


I had to check - It was Mutant Massacre I was thinking about! 




> I didn't succumb to the Planet Hulk Omnibus as I have the original faux leather OHC. There is a slight regret in that the Omnibus has those extra issues but I'm not an Hulk completist so I'll live 
> 
> I definitely am not picking up the new expanded Captain Britain Omnibus as I have the original two OHCs and original Omnibus which also contains two  Captain America issues which the new Omnibus doesn't.


I flipped the Planet Hulk ohc for the omnibus for the extra issues. But I too have the 2 original ohc and omni for Captain Britain - I'm good with that.

----------


## Lake Nowhere

DC's collections department is a shambles right now.  I was just looking at my shelves and wondering what the next series to get orphaned will be.  It's not looking good for the Superman: City of Tomorrow series right now.  The fact that this wasn't sold as a Superman By Jeph Loeb and Joe kelly Omnibus series is mind-blowing.  
How have we never seen a Deluxe or Absolute edition of Darwyn Cooke's Spirit run?  So may wasted opportunities.

----------


## SJNeal

> DC's collections department is a shambles right now.  I was just looking at my shelves and wondering what the next series to get orphaned will be.  It's not looking good for the Superman: City of Tomorrow series right now.  The fact that this wasn't sold as a Superman By Jeph Loeb and Joe kelly Omnibus series is mind-blowing.


Yeah, if we get a vol. 3 I'll be shocked.  

But you may be on to something; it would be typical DC if they reprinted the two vol.'s we do have as a single omni, and then continued the run in that format.

----------


## JAG2045

Release date update - Batman: The Dark Knight Detective Vol. 6 has been moved back from Nov 2021 to Jan 2022 (thankfully not 2079!)

----------


## JAG2045

Found Starman Compendium 1 at my local store and it contains:

Starman 0-42
Starman Annual 1-2
Starman 80 page giant 1
Starman Secret Files & Origins 1
Power of Shazam 35-36
Stories from Showcase ‘95 #12 & Showcase ‘96 #4-5
The Shade 1-4

Posted pics here
https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1365981

----------


## slop101

I went ahead and got the Supes omni by Tomasi & Gleason from amazon, as they kept lowering the price, and I ended up biting when it went down to $64. That, and while I haven't read that run, I've heard it's great - is it?

----------


## Adset

I would not say great, but I did enjoy it.

----------


## slop101

> I would not say great, but I did enjoy it.


Less than great?
That's too bad - tons of people are putting it up there as one of the best Superman runs of all time.
I'm not quite expecting that, but that's the heights some readers are holding it up as.

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> Less than great?
> That's too bad - tons of people are putting it up there as one of the best Superman runs of all time.
> I'm not quite expecting that, but that's the heights some readers are holding it up as.


I read a few of Tomasi's earlier works and found him to be extremely pedestrian, so I have my doubts on that.

----------


## SJNeal

> Found Starman Compendium 1 at my local store and it contains:
> 
> Starman 0-42
> Starman Annual 1-2
> Starman 80 page giant 1
> Starman Secret Files & Origins 1
> Power of Shazam 35-36
> Stories from Showcase ‘95 #12 & Showcase ‘96 #4-5
> The Shade 1-4
> ...


I flipped through a copy at my shop yesterday.  While I love that they're finally going to complete reprinting this masterpiece, I was not sold on the build of the book.  It's soooo damn thick!  And while gutter loss wasn't too bad, it just felt flimsy and weak.  I'm not sure how many re-readings it will hold up to...  :Frown:

----------


## Destro777

> I flipped through a copy at my shop yesterday.  While I love that they're finally going to complete reprinting this masterpiece, I was not sold on the build of the book.  It's soooo damn thick!  And while gutter loss wasn't too bad, it just felt flimsy and weak.  I'm not sure how many re-readings it will hold up to...


I agree. The size of that Starman book is just too much. Im sadly passing on it. Seems like it will fall apart - and just completely uncomfortable to read.

On the flipside - I love that DC is splitting the upcoming Question Omni into at least 2 volumes. 800-900 pages a book is perfect rather than a 1500 page monster.

----------


## Charliemouse

I have 3 of DCs compendiums and none of them have shown any signs of damage after reading them, but my Irredeemable omnibus by Boom which is also a paperback has completely fallen apart after reading it.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*ANNOTATED SANDMAN VOL. 1 OHC*
Written by NEIL GAIMAN
Annotations written by LESLIE S. KLINGER
Art by SAM KIETH, MIKE DRINGENBERG,
MALCOLM JONES III, CHRIS BACHALO, and others
Cover by DAVE McKEAN
$49.99 US | 560 PGS | 11 3/4" x 11 3/4" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-516-2
ON SALE 3/22/22
Back in print! This oversize hardcover reprints The Sandman #1-20 annotated with page-by-page, panel-by-panel commentary explaining the history, references, hidden meanings, and other behind-the-scenes details from the making of this unforgettable series.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*ALL STAR SUPERMAN: THE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
Written by GRANT MORRISON
Art and cover by FRANK QUITELY
$34.99 US | 328 PGS | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-344-1
ON SALE 1/25/22
An emotionally and visually stunning graphic novel hearkening back to the Golden Age of comics, All-Star Superman creates a new but familiar take on the worlds first superhero. Collects the now-classic 12-issue miniseries at oversize trim with behind-the-scenes extras.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*JUSTICE LEAGUE BY SCOTT SNYDER DELUXE EDITION BOOK THREE OHC*
Written by SCOTT SNYDER and JAMES TYNION IV
Art by JORGE JIMENEZ, BRUNO REDONDO, JAVIER FERNANDEZ, and others
Cover by FRANCIS MANAPUL
$39.99 US | 344 PGS | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-493-6
ON SALE 2/8/22
Its the culmination of the Legion of Doom's master plan, and some may not survive. The Justice League must race through the past, present, and future to gather pieces of the Totality if they want to stop Lex Luthors team from unleashing Perpetua on the Multiverse. Collects Justice League #26-39.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*THE FLINTSTONES: THE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
Written by MARK RUSSELL
Art by STEVE PUGH and RICK LEONARDI
Cover by STEVE PUGH
$49.99 US | 368 PGS | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-497-4
ON SALE 2/8/22
In this fresh take on the modern stone-age family, the classic Hanna-Barbera characters from Bedrock are reimagined into a witty and poignant satire of 21st century life. Collects The Flintstones #1-12 and Booster Gold/The Flintstones Special #1 with behind-the-scenes extras.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*GEN 13: STARTING OVER THE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
Written by BRANDON CHOI
Art by JIM LEE, J. SCOTT CAMPBELL, ALEX GARNER and others
Cover by J. SCOTT CAMPBELL and ALEX GARNER
$49.99 US | 360 PGS | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77950-942-0
ON SALE 1/11/22
Gen 13 fight evil and party hard. Featuring the offbeat adventures of super-powered teenagers as they juggle typical teen drama with stopping would-be world conquerors, this deluxe hardcover collects Gen 13 (Vol. 1) #0-5, Gen 13 (Vol. 2) #0-5, and pages from Wildstorm Universe Sourcebook #1.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*THE FLASH BY GEOFF JOHNS OMNIBUS VOL. 3*
Written by GEOFF JOHNS and STERLING GATES
Art by SCOTT KOLINS, FRANCIS MANAPUL, ETHAN VAN SCIVER, and others
Cover by FRANCIS MANAPUL
$99.99 US | 880 PGS | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-345-8
ON SALE 1/25/22
Barry Allen returns from the dead to reclaim the title of Fastest Man Alive in this massive hardcover! Collects stories from Final Crisis: Rogues Revenge #1-3; The Flash: Rebirth #1-6; The Flash (2010) #1-12; Blackest Night: The Flash #1-3; The Flash Secret Files and Origins 2010 #1; and Flashpoint #1-5.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*THE SANDMAN: THE DELUXE EDITION BOOK FIVE OHC*
Written by NEIL GAIMAN
Art by P. CRAIG RUSSELL, YOSHITAKA AMANO, MICHAEL ZULLI, JON J. MUTH, CHARLES VESS, and others
Cover by MICHAEL WM. KALUTA
$49.99 US | 592 PGS | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-492-9
ON SALE 2/1/22
This final deluxe hardcover collects the concluding chapters of the beloved series from The Sandman #70-75, as well as The Sandman: Endless Nights and both the prose and graphic novel editions of The Sandman: The Dream Hunters with extras and more.

----------


## ER Prest

Question for the Aquaman fans here, specifically for Abnett's run.

So, the tpb Kingslayer collects 34-38. The next tpb, Unspoken Water, is DeConnick's debut and collects 43-47.

Is there anything that collects 39-42, Abnett's final issues? I can't seem to find anything. I know 39 follows Suicide Squad 45 and leads to SS 46, and then back to 40(Sink Atlantis). I also know 40 and 41 are in the standard trim JL/Aqua Drowned Earth hc, but not in the first Snyder JL Deluxe. And 42 seems to be a standalone issue? 

But is there any collection that collects 39-42, the SS crossover, and whatevers related Drowned Earth(Titans 28, JL, and the specials)? Or even just 39-42 themselves. Am I missing something? Thanks!

----------


## Twice-named

> Question for the Aquaman fans here, specifically for Abnett's run.
> 
> So, the tpb Kingslayer collects 34-38. The next tpb, Unspoken Water, is DeConnick's debut and collects 43-47.
> 
> Is there anything that collects 39-42, Abnett's final issues? I can't seem to find anything. I know 39 follows Suicide Squad 45 and leads to SS 46, and then back to 40(Sink Atlantis). I also know 40 and 41 are in the standard trim JL/Aqua Drowned Earth hc, but not in the first Snyder JL Deluxe. And 42 seems to be a standalone issue? 
> 
> But is there any collection that collects 39-42, the SS crossover, and whatevers related Drowned Earth(Titans 28, JL, and the specials)? Or even just 39-42 themselves. Am I missing something? Thanks!


#39 & 40 are collected in Aquaman/Suicide Squad: Sink Atlantis. #41 & 42 are collected in Justice League/Aquaman: Drowned Earth.

----------


## ER Prest

> #39 & 40 are collected in Aquaman/Suicide Squad: Sink Atlantis. #41 & 42 are collected in Justice League/Aquaman: Drowned Earth.


The listings for Drowned Earth must be wrong then! Thanks! And Drowned Earth is only a standard trim hardcover right now, right?

And I totally missed the Sink Atlantis tpb

Man, I miss comicbookdb

----------


## Twice-named

> The listings for Drowned Earth must be wrong then! Thanks! And Drowned Earth is only a standard trim hardcover right now, right?
> 
> And I totally missed the Sink Atlantis tpb
> 
> Man, I miss comicbookdb


Yeah, just the hardcover.

Sink Atlantis is still available on Amazon. But there’s a good chance it’ll arrive damaged since they don’t pack softcovers well. 

I use mycomicshop.com to look for formats and printings. They seem pretty comprehensive.

Great run BTW. I have the collected editions of Abnett’s run from Out of Darkness to Kingslayer.

----------


## ER Prest

> Yeah, just the hardcover.
> 
> Sink Atlantis is still available on Amazon. But there’s a good chance it’ll arrive damaged since they don’t pack softcovers well. 
> 
> I use mycomicshop.com to look for formats and printings. They seem pretty comprehensive.
> 
> Great run BTW. I have the collected editions of Abnett’s run from Out of Darkness to Kingslayer.


Yeah I usually bounce between there, the fandom wikis, and Amazon. Guess I just wasn't paying close enough attention

----------


## Hellboydce

Just looking at that gen 13 deluxe makes me wonder if we will ever get any Wildstorm omnis?

Apart from Sleeper

----------


## Timothy Hunter

> *GEN 13: STARTING OVER THE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
> Written by BRANDON CHOI
> Art by JIM LEE, J. SCOTT CAMPBELL, ALEX GARNER and others
> Cover by J. SCOTT CAMPBELL and ALEX GARNER
> $49.99 US | 360 PGS | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
> ISBN: 978-1-77950-942-0
> ON SALE 1/11/22
> Gen 13 fight evil and party hard. Featuring the offbeat adventures of super-powered teenagers as they juggle typical teen drama with stopping would-be world conquerors, this deluxe hardcover collects Gen 13 (Vol. 1) #0-5, Gen 13 (Vol. 2) #0-5, and pages from Wildstorm Universe Sourcebook #1.


At what point was there a jump in price for the Big Two's collected editions? 50 dollars for a ten issue hardcover?

----------


## doolittle

> *GEN 13: STARTING OVER THE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
> Written by BRANDON CHOI
> Art by JIM LEE, J. SCOTT CAMPBELL, ALEX GARNER and others
> Cover by J. SCOTT CAMPBELL and ALEX GARNER
> $49.99 US | 360 PGS | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
> ISBN: 978-1-77950-942-0
> ON SALE 1/11/22
> Gen 13 fight evil and party hard. Featuring the offbeat adventures of super-powered teenagers as they juggle typical teen drama with stopping would-be world conquerors, this deluxe hardcover collects Gen 13 (Vol. 1) #0-5, Gen 13 (Vol. 2) #0-5, and pages from Wildstorm Universe Sourcebook #1.


I've been feeling 90s nostalgia pretty hard lately, so this book is calling to me even though I never read Gen13 back in the day.

----------


## Brian

> Just looking at that gen 13 deluxe makes me wonder if we will ever get any Wildstorm omnis?
> 
> Apart from Sleeper


We've also had the Planetary Omnibus, an Ex Machina Omnibus, and an omni of the Ellis/Millar Authority run. Some runs have received deluxe editions as well, like Promethea, Tom Strong and Deathblow. 

I'd have liked to have seen an omni of Ellis' run on StormWatch (vols 1 and 2), but Marvel having the rights to Aliens might mean the WildCats/Aliens one shot doesn't make it in. DC might also want to avoid any potential controversy, given the claims that have been made about Ellis.

----------


## Brian

> At what point was there a jump in price for the Big Two's collected editions? 50 dollars for a ten issue hardcover?


DC has been doing $50 deluxe editions for 10/12 issues (or less) for a while now. The earliest one I can think of is JLA Year One, which was $50 for 336 pages. That came out in 2017. The most egregious (to me anyway) was Death in the Family; 272 pages for $50!

I'm genuinely shocked that the All Star Superman is so reasonably priced.

----------


## Babylon23

I've just finished reading Super: Exile and Other Stories Omnibus. Is there followup to this book or has DC reprinted the issues after this in any format? I've always loved this period of Superman titles

----------


## SJNeal

> I've just finished reading Super: Exile and Other Stories Omnibus. Is there followup to this book or has DC reprinted the issues after this in any format? I've always loved this period of Superman titles


There's a huge gap before the next omni, which is the "Death and Return" (available in 4 versions!).  There are sporadic trades collecting bits and pieces of the Triangle Era, but most of them are out of print.

----------


## Adset

> I flipped through a copy at my shop yesterday.  While I love that they're finally going to complete reprinting this masterpiece, I was not sold on the build of the book.  It's soooo damn thick!  And while gutter loss wasn't too bad, it just felt flimsy and weak.  I'm not sure how many re-readings it will hold up to...



I share these concerns, but I missed the omnis when they were released and given the state of DCs collection department man, I just dont see this ever getting collected again. At least no time in the foreseeable future. I feel its a risk Im going to have to take.

----------


## Babylon23

> There's a huge gap before the next omni, which is the "Death and Return" (available in 4 versions!).  There are sporadic trades collecting bits and pieces of the Triangle Era, but most of them are out of print.


Thanks for the confirmation. I'd tried searching around but couldn't find anything. I have one of the older versions of Death and Rebirth. 

It seems like DC is really missing out on an opportunity here. I'm sure there are others that remember the triangle era as fondly as I do.

----------


## SJNeal

> Thanks for the confirmation. I'd tried searching around but couldn't find anything. I have one of the older versions of Death and Rebirth. 
> 
> It seems like DC is really missing out on an opportunity here. I'm sure there are others that remember the triangle era as fondly as I do.


With the 4th and final Byrne collection coming soon, I'd like to think someone at DC is formulating a plan for the next round of collections... but I also know not to get my hopes up.  :Wink:

----------


## ER Prest

Was Kirby's Demon ever come collected in a hardcover/deluxe? I have the recent-ish paperback, but I feel it was collected in something else, or am I imagining that?

----------


## The Cheat

> Was Kirby's Demon ever come collected in a hardcover/deluxe? I have the recent-ish paperback, but I feel it was collected in something else, or am I imagining that?


I've got in hardback, same format as the 4th World, Losers, OMAC books they did a few years ago (heavy newsprint).

----------


## ER Prest

> I've got in hardback, same format as the 4th World, Losers, OMAC books they did a few years ago (heavy newsprint).


Hmm no I could have sworn something was solicited after the more recent tpb was released?

----------


## Foxy

> Was Kirby's Demon ever come collected in a hardcover/deluxe? I have the recent-ish paperback, but I feel it was collected in something else, or am I imagining that?


The Demon 1-16 is included in the Kirby Bronze Age Omnibus.

----------


## ER Prest

> The Demon 1-16 is included in the Kirby Bronze Age Omnibus.


This! Thank you!

----------


## Brian

Newsarama is reporting that DC has announced delays to a number of comics and collected editions due to supply chain issues and shortage in paper supplies - https://www.gamesradar.com/dc-delays...-chain-issues/.

Here are the affected collections and the new due dates: 

Batman: No Man's Land Omnibus Vol. 1 - January 11, 2022
Deathstroke by Christopher Priest Omnibus - October 5
Justice League Dark: The New 52 Omnibus - November 9
Superboy and the Legion of Super-Heroes (Tabloid Edition) - February 15, 2022
The Books of Magic Omnibus Vol. 2 - January 11, 2022

There may be others, as the article says 7 collections have been affected, but there are only 5 there. Also, the current release date for the Deathstroke Omni is 5th October, and has been for a while, so that may get a new release date as well.

----------


## Vilynne

What are your main sources for upcoming collected editions? Trying to figure out what they'll do with the JLD back ups.

----------


## Brian

> What are your main sources for upcoming collected editions? Trying to figure out what they'll do with the JLD back ups.


The most advanced look comes from DC's book market catalogue which is released a few times a year. The must recent one, covering February 2022 to roughly July 2022 dropped a few weeks back - https://www.edelweiss.plus/#catalogID=4610984&page=1.

The problem with being so far ahead is that sometimes books don't end up being published or details like contents, format or price get changed. A search on Amazon will usually give you the same results

The monthly solicits are more reliable, and usually cover books scheduled for 4/5 months time. Those are on most comic book sites like this one, Newsarama, etc.

As for the specific book you're interested in, assuming you mean the backs up in the Bendis' JL book, there's something scheduled for June next year. So some reason I can't link to the specific book on the book market catalogue, but here's a screenshot:
JLD.jpg

----------


## SJNeal

> What are your main sources for upcoming collected editions? Trying to figure out what they'll do with the JLD back ups.


I believe Ram V mentioned on Twitter that the plan is to collect them in their own volume eventually.

----------


## Vilynne

Thanks for info guys! Usually I see that site posted here whenever there's an update but I haven't seen it in a while. (probably just missed it).

I can't believe they have a plan to recollect Talon, from the N52 series. I mean I love it but what an odd choice. Is Talon in anything current? Calvin Rose I mean. It's too bad there's no I, Vampire complete collection. Or Agent of Shade. Looking all the current trades looks weird to me. I have no idea what's happening with the DC world at large. Fear State might as well say "Current Gimmick" by the looks of it.

----------


## Brian

> Thanks for info guys! Usually I see that site posted here whenever there's an update but I haven't seen it in a while. (probably just missed it).
> 
> I can't believe they have a plan to recollect Talon, from the N52 series. I mean I love it but what an odd choice. Is Talon in anything current? Calvin Rose I mean. It's too bad there's no I, Vampire complete collection. Or Agent of Shade. Looking all the current trades looks weird to me. I have no idea what's happening with the DC world at large. Fear State might as well say "Current Gimmick" by the looks of it.


I'd guess the Talon trade has the intention of capitalising on Tynion's name (which is why it's branded as Talon by Tynion). I wonder will that still be the case now that Tynion is no longer exclusive with DC and leaving all his work for hire stuff with them.

----------


## Vilynne

> I'd guess the Talon trade has the intention of capitalising on Tynion's name (which is why it's branded as Talon by Tynion). I wonder will that still be the case now that Tynion is no longer exclusive with DC and leaving all his work for hire stuff with them.


Is his name that big now? I knew he's a higher profile writer than when he wrote Talon but I didn't think he was that big. Good for him though.

----------


## JAG2045

Rod Keith over on MMW posted some pics of the long delayed but finally coming out "Batman: Brave & The Bold Bronze Age Omnibus 3"

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1367519

Glad to see this one finally materialize!

----------


## SJNeal

> I'd guess the Talon trade has the intention of capitalising on Tynion's name (which is why it's branded as Talon by Tynion). I wonder will that still be the case now that Tynion is no longer exclusive with DC and leaving all his work for hire stuff with them.


I would suspect so.  Geoff Johns - and more recently, Scott Snyder - still sell very well in the collections department, even though they're not DC exclusive.

While I would say Tynion's star never rose quite as high as either of theirs during his DC tenure, he's still got a lot of hits under his belt at this point.

----------


## doolittle

> With the 4th and final Byrne collection coming soon, I'd like to think someone at DC is formulating a plan for the next round of collections... but I also know not to get my hopes up.


I really hope we get that gap closed.  I'm reading through the Byrne hardcovers now -- my first time with these stories -- and loving them.  I have the Exile and D&R omnis as well.  I'd love to be able to do a massive read straight through.

----------


## Destro777

Interesting that DC appears to be done with Geoff Johns' JSA and Green Lantern TPBs - stopping at volume 4 of each. The Vol 4s came out a year ago with no Vol 5 in sight. 
Waid's Flash is on Vol 8, but they just give up on the Johns' runs?
Very disappointing.

----------


## slop101

> Interesting that DC appears to be done with Geoff Johns' JSA and Green Lantern TPBs - stopping at volume 4 of each. The Vol 4s came out a year ago with no Vol 5 in sight. 
> Waid's Flash is on Vol 8, but they just give up on the Johns' runs?
> Very disappointing.


People weren't buying them, as those interested already had the Omnis.

----------


## Destro777

> People weren't buying them, as those interested already had the Omnis.


See thats what I dont get. Marvel releases Omnis all the time but then re-releases that material in Epic Collection TPB format. Unless Marvel just sells more books and has more interest overall(?) - Im not a numbers person. Im just not a fan of bulky 1500 page hardcovers.

----------


## shaboo

> People weren't buying them, as those interested already had the Omnis.


But someone must have bought at least the first three TPB's. Otherwise there wouldn't have been a second, third and fourth one.

----------


## Destro777

> But someone must have bought at least the first three TPB's. Otherwise there wouldn't have been a second, third and fourth one.


Good point. 
DC has a habit of stranding TPB runs (Peter David's Aquaman, Shade the Changing Man, Books of Magic ongoing, + plenty of others im forgetting) - but you would think someone on the popularity level of Johns' and his best runs would not fall into that category.

----------


## slop101

> But someone must have bought at least the first three TPB's. Otherwise there wouldn't have been a second, third and fourth one.


Each one sells less than the previous one, which gets them to a low enough number to not do another.

----------


## Vilynne

> Good point. 
> DC has a habit of stranding TPB runs (Peter David's Aquaman, Shade the Changing Man, Books of Magic ongoing, + plenty of others im forgetting) - but you would think someone on the popularity level of Johns' and his best runs would not fall into that category.


PADs Aquaman and Supergirl still hit me hard. As does Spectre...

----------


## Destro777

> PADs Aquaman and Supergirl still hit me hard. As does Spectre...


Oh for sure - it sucks when a line is just abandoned. I also remembered Sandman Mystery Theater got dropped a couple volumes in.

Marvel seems to make right on this kinda stuff. Even for the most obscure stuff. For example Man-Thing by Steve Gerber has an omni out collecting the whole run - and had 2 TPB volumes out, needing a 3rd to complete it. It took Marvel 5 years since Vol 2 but they finally printed that 3rd TPB volume this year in 2021. Stuff like that is just amazing for the fanbase. I highly doubt Man-Thing is setting the sales charts on fire in any format - but they found a way to get it all out there. Youre telling me DC cant do the same for Geoff Johns' JSA and Green Lantern? 

I wonder if DC could release this stuff at lower print runs - a bit higher cover price, something like that, people who followed the line for so long would buy it - rather than pissing off fans over and over.

Its not all doom and gloom for DC though - I will forever give DC credit for printing the entire Hellblazer run in TPB (just one more volume to go!). This thing has over a decade long release schedule - and they kept the spines the same and kept the Vertigo logo on there even after it changed to Black Label. Pretty impressive.

----------


## slop101

Oof, Absolute Swamp Thing by Alan Moore volume 3 was only 2 months away, but now it looks like it's gotten delayed all the way to March 2022.  :Mad:

----------


## Charliemouse

The spines on the Hellblazer have changed,  my volume 3-5 all have DC Vertigo on them instead of just Vertigo.

----------


## SJNeal

> The spines on the Hellblazer have changed,  my volume 3-5 all have DC Vertigo on them instead of just Vertigo.


Those are the newer printings.  

And if I'm not mistaken, the solicit for Hellblazer vol. 26 has Black Label trade dress, which is going to drive me absolutely insane when I see them all lined up on my shelf.

----------


## Destro777

I stand corrected: I just checked my shelf and Hellblazer 21-25 has the 'DC Vertigo' logo rather than just 'Vertigo' - its so minor though that you can barely see it and Im cool with them at least keeping the Vertigo logo long after Black Label was around. Vol 1-20 have the old school Vertigo only logo - I bought all those the day they came out.

Hellblazer Vol 25 just came out in the last couple of weeks and it still has the DC Vertigo on there - and all the solicit pictures im seeing of the final Volume 26 have DC Vertigo as well - those can change though of course.

----------


## SJNeal

I think the images I saw with the Black Label trade dress were in the Eidelweiss catalog, so it's possible they were placeholders.  I hope so, but it would very on brand for DC to switch it up on the last of twenty-six freakin' volumes! :-/

----------


## Phd. Strange

> *ALL STAR SUPERMAN: THE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
> Written by GRANT MORRISON
> Art and cover by FRANK QUITELY
> $34.99 US | 328 PGS | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
> ISBN: 978-1-77951-344-1
> ON SALE 1/25/22
> An emotionally and visually stunning graphic novel hearkening back to the Golden Age of comics, All-Star Superman creates a new but familiar take on the world’s first superhero. Collects the now-classic 12-issue miniseries at oversize trim with behind-the-scenes extras.


Am I the only person who thinks that the new cover for All Star Superman is conspicuously inappropriate?

Supergirl upstaging Superman on the cover of All Star Superman... in the comic that was kind of a roll eyes moment... not exactly what I would choose to put on the cover. The fact that they went with that image seems to be more of a political statement from DC than it is about All Star Superman... she was only in the comic for a few pages at most...

----------


## Graphic Autist

I like it. I didn’t think there was a statement being made, and if there is, SuperLois is still a cool visual.

----------


## titansupes

It's a bizarre choice for the cover, but I don't think there's anything insidious about it. Ideally they'd have commissioned Quietly for something new or just used the iconic cover of issue #1, maybe something with the splash of Supes in front of the sun from #1 etc.

----------


## Brian

It's not the obvious choice (the covers to #1, #10 or the Absolute would be the usual suspects), but I don't see anything political in it and I definitely don't think it's inappropriate.

Assuming this is the basis of the final cover, I'd guess DC's intention to get the attention of casual readers when the book is up on shelves. That might also explain why it's the more reasonable $35 instead of the $50 that's become more common for DC's 12 issue deluxes.

----------


## Lake Nowhere

> Am I the only person who thinks that the new cover for All Star Superman is conspicuously inappropriate?
> 
> Supergirl upstaging Superman on the cover of All Star Superman... in the comic that was kind of a roll eyes moment... not exactly what I would choose to put on the cover. The fact that they went with that image seems to be more of a political statement from DC than it is about All Star Superman... she was only in the comic for a few pages at most...


Fairly certain that's a placeholder cover.  They've been using that image since the book was announced.  That being said, DC's collections dept. is such a mess that it wouldn't shock me if it ends up being something equally as random and unthoughtful.

----------


## The Lucky One

> It's not the obvious choice (the covers to #1, #10 or the Absolute would be the usual suspects), but I don't see anything political in it and I definitely don't think it's inappropriate.


Ah, but what you didn’t know is that Lois’s “S” is the Kryptonian symbol for “Ask Me About My Feminist Agenda.” So.

----------


## Brian

> Ah, but what you didnt know is that Loiss S is the Kryptonian symbol for Ask Me About My Feminist Agenda. So.


This just won't stand! Why can't we keep politics out of Superman comics and go back to the good old apolitical days of truth, justice, and the American way.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JAG2045

Overview video of the Starman Compendium One

----------


## The Lucky One

> This just won't stand! Why can't we keep politics out of Superman comics and go back to the good old apolitical days of truth, justice, and the American way.


I know, if only we could go back to the good old apolitical days where he was knocking down slums to force the government to build better housing, and threatening to kill business owners if they didn’t provide better, safer working conditions.

----------


## ER Prest

So I just realized that the Injustice omnibus volume 2 only collects the remaining issues of Injustice...and there is an entire second and different series called Injustice 2.

Would the Injustice 2 series fit into one omnibus volume? Or would it need two like the first series? (Hopefully this hypothetical omnibus would also include the He-Man/MotU and Injustice crossover as well)

----------


## JAG2045

Overview video of Batman: Brave & The Bold Omnibus 3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptQaq0XUQ-w

----------


## Phd. Strange

> So I just realized that the Injustice omnibus volume 2 only collects the remaining issues of Injustice...and there is an entire second and different series called Injustice 2.
> 
> Would the Injustice 2 series fit into one omnibus volume? Or would it need two like the first series? (Hopefully this hypothetical omnibus would also include the He-Man/MotU and Injustice crossover as well)


1 Omnibus is would do it 36 issues and 2 annuals.

----------


## JCinOntario

Has anyone read Sweet Tooth: The Return? I see it’s out of stock on IST, wondering if it’s worth a trip down to my LCS for the trade or I can wait for an OHC. The trade will look awkward next to the 3 ohcs :-(

----------


## signalman112

YES!  So Happy to have the Batman Brave & Bold #3 omnibus. Looooonggg time coming.
Not surprised that the Nemesis backups are missing.
But was pleasantly surprised they included the one page Bat-Mite story from #200.

B&B3Omnibus.jpg

----------


## JAG2045

> YES!  So Happy to have the Batman Brave & Bold #3 omnibus. Looooonggg time coming.
> Not surprised that the Nemesis backups are missing.
> But was pleasantly surprised they included the one page Bat-Mite story from #200.


Agreed, I honestly thought this would never come out! 

I wonder how they are going to handle the Batman appearances before issue #74 when he became the headliner - hopefully they will just include them in the Silver Age Batman omnibuses

----------


## Brian

Here are the DC trades and hardcovers due for release next week; 14th September 2021, as per Lunar's website. Don't forget that Batman Day is on the 18th September, so that probably explains the large number of Batman collections in the last few weeks.

*BATMAN BLACK & WHITE HC
*Collects Batman: Black and White (2020 DC) #1-6. Cover price $49.99


*BATMAN VOL 04 THE COWARDLY LOT HC
*Collects Batman #106-111 and material from Infinite Frontier #0. Cover price $24.99
Cover - https://images.randomhouse.com/cover/9781779511980

*BATMAN THE WORLD HC
*Original graphic novel by creative teams from across the globe, taking place in their home countries. Cover price $24.99.
Cover - https://images.randomhouse.com/cover/9781779512277

*FOURTH WORLD BY JACK KIRBY OMNIBUS HC NEW PRINTING
*Collects Superman's Pal, Jimmy Olsen (1954-1974) #133-139 and 141-148, Forever People (1971-1972 1st Series) #1-11, New Gods (1971-1978 1st Series) #1-11, Mister Miracle (1971-1978 1st Series) #1-18, The Hunger Dogs GN (1985 DC ) By Jack Kirby, a story from New Gods (1984 6-Issue Mini-Series) #6, and material from Who's Who: The Definitive Directory of the DC Universe (1985) #2-3, 6, 8-18, 20, 22, and 25. Cover price $150.00


*UNEARTHED A JESSICA CRUZ STORY TP
*Original graphic novel. Cover price $16.99.
Cover - https://images.randomhouse.com/cover/9781779500519

*WONDER WOMAN 80 YEARS OF THE AMAZON WARRIOR THE DELUXE EDITION HC
*Collects stories from All-Star Comics #8, Sensation Comics, #1, Comic Cavalcade #11, Wonder Woman (vol. 1) #5, #78, #98, #124, #162, #203, and #206, Wonder Woman (vol. 2) #6, #57, #73, and #170, Wonder Woman (vol. 3) #1, #13, #600, Wonder Woman (New 52) #13, Wonder Woman #750, and DC Comics Presents #41, along with new historical essays. Cover price $29.99.

----------


## ER Prest

Is that Batman Black and White standard or oversized?

----------


## Brian

It doesn't have deluxe in the title, so I'm assuming standard size.

----------


## The Lucky One

I was wondering the same thing — based on the Amazon listing, it’s standard. Shame, I was thinking of getting it before realizing that.

Did anyone read the miniseries? How does it compare with the original mini and Gotham Knights backups?

----------


## SJNeal

> *WONDER WOMAN 80 YEARS OF THE AMAZON WARRIOR THE DELUXE EDITION HC
> *Collects stories from All-Star Comics #8, Sensation Comics, #1, Comic Cavalcade #11, Wonder Woman (vol. 1) #5, #78, #98, #124, #162, #203, and #206, Wonder Woman (vol. 2) #6, #57, #73, and #170, Wonder Woman (vol. 3) #1, #13, #600, Wonder Woman (New 52) #13, Wonder Woman #750, and DC Comics Presents #41, along with new historical essays. Cover price $29.99.


I really wanted to pick this up, but probably gonna pass.  These books are always a hodge-podge, but the contents of the WW volume are particularly disappointing.  I think the issue I'm most excited to see reprinted is the Taco Whiz one!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bad Witch

> I was wondering the same thing — based on the Amazon listing, it’s standard. Shame, I was thinking of getting it before realizing that.
> 
> Did anyone read the miniseries? How does it compare with the original mini and Gotham Knights backups?


I read it. It's not worth 50 bucks. It was...hit and miss. a couple really good stories a lot of meh and a few wtf. I would recommend waiting for the paperback

----------


## Vilynne

If you could pick just one in print, omnibus or absolute edition of a series, which would it be?

----------


## SJNeal

> If you could pick just one in print, omnibus or absolute edition of a series, which would it be?


Like to just magically appear on my shelf right now?  _Absolute Swamp Thing by Alan Moore_ Vol. 2

----------


## Vilynne

> Like to just magically appear on my shelf right now?  _Absolute Swamp Thing by Alan Moore_ Vol. 2


Yeah I suppose so? My wife is struggling to find me an anniversary gift so I am leaving breadcrumbs behind that will lead to an Absolute or Omnibus.

----------


## SJNeal

> Yeah I suppose so? My wife is struggling to find me an anniversary gift so I am leaving breadcrumbs behind that will lead to an Absolute or Omnibus.


Tell her you want _Absolute Swamp Thing by Alan Moore_ Vol. 2... then give it to me when you're done!  

2 birds (struggles?), 1 stone!   :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Vilynne

> Tell her you want _Absolute Swamp Thing by Alan Moore_ Vol. 2... then give it to me when you're done!  
> 
> 2 birds (struggles?), 1 stone!


But see... I'm missing Absolute 1 in my collection... So...

----------


## slop101

> Yeah I suppose so? My wife is struggling to find me an anniversary gift so I am leaving breadcrumbs behind that will lead to an Absolute or Omnibus.


I've made some spare space on my shelves (I get my own shelves for my books, as she does for hers) for 4 big books coming over the next year, as I fill those spaces up, there's no way my wife would know those spaces were previously empty.

----------


## Vilynne

> I've made some spare space on my shelves (I get my own shelves for my books, as she does for hers) for 4 big books coming over the next year, as I fill those spaces up, there's no way my wife would know those spaces were previously empty.


I think I will slowly be getting rid of some of the New 52 books I hardcore fan purchased and justified at the time, but now see... They're not that great... And leave room for superior books.

----------


## Johnatellodi

Anyone pick up the new Batman: Black and White hardcover? Seems sort of expensive for a non-deluxe, but I'm tempted because those stories tend to be really fun.

----------


## SJNeal

> Anyone pick up the new Batman: Black and White hardcover? Seems sort of expensive for a non-deluxe, but I'm tempted because those stories tend to be really fun.


A sampling of the consensus on the board:




> I was wondering the same thing — based on the Amazon listing, it’s standard. Shame, I was thinking of getting it before realizing that.
> 
> Did anyone read the miniseries? How does it compare with the original mini and Gotham Knights backups?





> I read it. It's not worth 50 bucks. It was...hit and miss. a couple really good stories a lot of meh and a few wtf. I would recommend waiting for the paperback


I'm sure you can find it online for a nice discount, so it you're hesitant to drop $50 that might be the best way to go.

----------


## Lightning63

Now that I've started to read through Geoff Johns' Green Lantern run I keep thinking we need a companion omni line for everything that's not connected in the main 3 omnibus. Is there any serious chance we could get something like this or at least something to collect the GLC run?

----------


## Lake Nowhere

> Now that I've started to read through Geoff Johns' Green Lantern run I keep thinking we need a companion omni line for everything that's not connected in the main 3 omnibus. Is there any serious chance we could get something like this or at least something to collect the GLC run?


It's a shame there seems to be no plan for a Green Lantern Corps omnibus.  I think it would sell well and the stories were often just as good or better than the Main GL book.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*ABSOLUTE DOOMSDAY CLOCK*
Written by GEOFF JOHNS
Art and cover by GARY FRANK
$125.00 US | 496 pages
8 1/8" × 12 1/4" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-560-5 
ON SALE 6/14/22
Its the story you never thought youd see! Dr. Manhattan, a near-omnipotent being from the Watchmen universe, has been using his powers to rewrite the DCUreshaping some heroes histories, erasing other heroes altogether, and playing with the fates of the good and evil alike.
But what does a godlike being from another world stand to gain from the DC Universe? And now that our heroes know whos been toying with their lives, can they stop him?
Collecting the full 12-issue miniseries in one oversize hardcover slipcase, this new edition also features dozens of pages of behind-the-scenes features, including never-before-seen sketches by Gary Frank.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*ABSOLUTE DARK NIGHTS: METAL*
Written by SCOTT SNYDER
Art by GREG CAPULLO and JONATHAN GLAPION
Cover by GREG CAPULLO
$125.00 US | 400 pages
8 1/8" × 12 1/4" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-527-8 
ON SALE 5/31/22
The Dark Knight has uncovered one of the lost mysteries of the universe. Something that could destroy the very fabric of his reality: the Dark Multiverse! Its a nightmarish realm of devastating dangerwhere a team of twisted, evil versions of Batman lies waiting for a chance to cross into our own world.
This Absolute edition of the epic story collects Dark Nights: Metal #1-6, Batman: Lost #1, and Dark Knights Rising: The Wild Hunt #1, as well as more than 100 pages of extras and special features in an oversize slipcase.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN: THE LONG HALLOWEEN: CATWOMAN WHEN IN ROME THE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
Written by JEPH LOEB
Art and cover by TIM SALE
$49.99 US | 168 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-502-5
ON SALE 2/22/22
In this sequel to Batman: The Long Halloween, an Eisner Award-winning creative team takes Catwoman on a mysterious trip to Italy to hunt the deadly Falcone crime family. Collects the six-issue miniseries with a gallery of behind-the-scenes extras.

----------


## doolittle

> *ABSOLUTE DARK NIGHTS: METAL*
> Written by SCOTT SNYDER
> Art by GREG CAPULLO and JONATHAN GLAPION
> Cover by GREG CAPULLO
> $125.00 US | 400 pages
> 8 1/8" × 12 1/4" | Hardcover
> ISBN: 978-1-77951-527-8 
> ON SALE 5/31/22


Ouch, $125 for 400 pages.  I wouldn't mind a Metal collection, but this will not be the one for me.

----------


## ER Prest

I feel like Metal and Death Metal should each have an omnibus? Didn't they have a bunch of tie ins?

Absolute Doomsday Clock....I'd much prefer a deluxe. Hrm...

----------


## bob.schoonover

> I feel like Metal and Death Metal should each have an omnibus? Didn't they have a bunch of tie ins?
> 
> Absolute Doomsday Clock....I'd much prefer a deluxe. Hrm...


I'm waiting for a Metal omnibus - given that we just got Flashpoint for its tenth anniversary, I'm not holding my breath on seeing it soon. Which is frustrating because I think whatever Williamson is doing w/Infinite Frontier and the follow-ups will warrant a nice omni, but it'll be years and years if we have to wait for both Metal and Death Metal first . . .

----------


## etrumble

> Ouch, $125 for 400 pages.  I wouldn't mind a Metal collection, but this will not be the one for me.


That price is truly jaw-dropping.

8 floppies for $125?

SMH.

I honestly have interest in both(wanting to catch up on some DC events that I skipped the first time around).  This price will just make sure I continue to skip these.  Same price as an omnibus?

----------


## Vilynne

> It's a shame there seems to be no plan for a Green Lantern Corps omnibus.  I think it would sell well and the stories were often just as good or better than the Main GL book.


Has the GLC of this era even been recollected?

----------


## Lightning63

> Has the GLC of this era even been recollected?


Not apart from the initial trades. Green Lantern Corps: Recharge is my favourite story of the first omni so far so I'd love the chance to get an omnibus (or even a trade line) for the other companion comics.

----------


## Adset

Unless theres a drastic change in how DC runs its collection department, the only hope I see in getting GLC collected (in full!) would be a compendium. Right now, we cant even get DC to finish the main Geoff Johns GL series in trade, so I fear any chance of GLC getting done (which I would absolutely purchase) would need to be in a relatively cheap 2-volume compendium set.

----------


## Vilynne

> Unless there’s a drastic change in how DC runs its collection department, the only hope I see in getting GLC collected (in full!) would be a compendium. Right now, we can’t even get DC to finish the main Geoff Johns GL series in trade, so I fear any chance of GLC getting done (which I would absolutely purchase) would need to be in a relatively cheap 2-volume compendium set.


Very sad. I missed out reading GLC in trades except for a few issues here and there that more directly tied into John's GL series. But I always assumed they would publish the trades once everything was finished. Obviously never happened. What a shame.

----------


## Claude

So, this is maybe a stupid question - but I'd appreciate any advise that's going! I was interested in buying that recent Omnibus of Morrison's _Action Comics_, but didn't want one with the printing error that left a bunch of dialogue out.

This Amazon listing specifies that it's the first edition - does that mean that they're still selling stock of the item with the error? Or would it have been been withdrawn from sale, and only corrected versions stocked?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Superman-Gr...2161420&sr=8-1

----------


## Brian

I found some new upcoming listings when looking up something on the Edelweiss Spring Catalogue:

Sandman Book One - http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779515179. Basically a paperback version of the recent deluxe hardcover.

New Teen Titans Vol 14 TP - https://www.edelweiss.plus/#sku=1779515499. Collects Secret Origins #13, Tales of the Teen Titans #91, The New Teen Titans #41-49, The New Teen Titans Annual #4, and Secret Origins Annual #3.

Batman Deluxe Edition Book 6 - https://www.edelweiss.plus/#sku=1779515707. Collects Batman #70-71, 73-85, Batman Annual #4, and Batman Secret Files #2. I know some people have been asking about that before. 

Y The Last Man Compendium Two - http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779516084. Collects the second #s 31 to 60.

----------


## Brian

> So, this is maybe a stupid question - but I'd appreciate any advise that's going! I was interested in buying that recent Omnibus of Morrison's _Action Comics_, but didn't want one with the printing error that left a bunch of dialogue out.
> 
> This Amazon listing specifies that it's the first edition - does that mean that they're still selling stock of the item with the error? Or would it have been been withdrawn from sale, and only corrected versions stocked?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Superman-Gr...2161420&sr=8-1


It should have been withdrawn, but it looks like that listing is still selling the first version, i.e. the one with the errors. 

The corrected version an ISBN of 9781779513977, and Sholly Fisch is included in the cover credits. It's this one here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Superman-Gr...2171867&sr=8-1

----------


## Claude

> It should have been withdrawn, but it looks like that listing is still selling the first version, i.e. the one with the errors. 
> 
> The corrected version an ISBN of 9781779513977, and Sholly Fisch is included in the cover credits. It's this one here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Superman-Gr...2171867&sr=8-1


And it's cheaper, too!

For some reason, I couldn't find that listing at all - thanks a lot Brian, I really appreciate that! Ordered.

----------


## fillmont

> I found some new upcoming listings when looking up something on the Edelweiss Spring Catalogue:
> 
> Sandman Book One - http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779515179. Basically a paperback version of the recent deluxe hardcover.


This is interesting. Generally when DC goes to thick trades like this, they stop publishing the earlier thin trades. But the 10-volume Sandman set has reached a certain cultural awareness, as far as these things go. Will be curious if they publish both versions simultaneously going forward.

----------


## Brian

> This is interesting. Generally when DC goes to thick trades like this, they stop publishing the earlier thin trades. But the 10-volume Sandman set has reached a certain cultural awareness, as far as these things go. Will be curious if they publish both versions simultaneously going forward.


It's possible they will. I've noticed that with both Sweet Tooth and Y The Last Man, DC has printed new editions of the thick trades even though the Compendiums are available. In the case of Sweet Tooth, the Compendium was released shortly before the new editions.

It's not exactly the same as regular trades staying in print alongside thicker trades, but it does show that DC will choose to keep material in print in multiple paperback formats in some cases, eg when a property is being adapted for TV. Plus, it's Sandman, so if any series was able to sustain multiple formats, it's this one.

----------


## JJ87

> Batman Deluxe Edition Book 6 - https://www.edelweiss.plus/#sku=1779515707. Collects Batman #70-71, 73-85, Batman Annual #4, and Batman Secret Files #2. I know some people have been asking about that before.


Happy we'll get the whole Tom King Batman run in deluxe!

----------


## doolittle

> That price is truly jaw-dropping.
> 
> 8 floppies for $125?
> 
> SMH.
> 
> I honestly have interest in both(wanting to catch up on some DC events that I skipped the first time around).  This price will just make sure I continue to skip these.  Same price as an omnibus?


I guess we have to cross our fingers for an Omni.  This Absolute doesn't even have any of the tie-ins!

----------


## ER Prest

> I found some new upcoming listings when looking up something on the Edelweiss Spring Catalogue:
> 
> Sandman Book One - http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779515179. Basically a paperback version of the recent deluxe hardcover.
> 
> New Teen Titans Vol 14 TP - https://www.edelweiss.plus/#sku=1779515499. Collects Secret Origins #13, Tales of the Teen Titans #91, The New Teen Titans #41-49, The New Teen Titans Annual #4, and Secret Origins Annual #3.
> 
> Batman Deluxe Edition Book 6 - https://www.edelweiss.plus/#sku=1779515707. Collects Batman #70-71, 73-85, Batman Annual #4, and Batman Secret Files #2. I know some people have been asking about that before. 
> 
> Y The Last Man Compendium Two - http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779516084. Collects the second #s 31 to 60.





> Happy we'll get the whole Tom King Batman run in deluxe!


Why is 72 skipped here? Assuming it's not a King written issue?

Then we'd just need his Bat/Cat in deluxe when that's all done.

----------


## charliehustle415

> Happy we'll get the whole Tom King Batman run in deluxe!


I just wish they collected the tie in issues of Monster Men and The Button, other than that these are perfect

----------


## charliehustle415

> Why is 72 skipped here? Assuming it's not a King written issue?
> 
> Then we'd just need his Bat/Cat in deluxe when that's all done.


It must be a typo because it is written by him and it's a pretty important issue

----------


## Vilynne

It seems like the Absolute Sandman books are OoP. But how can that be? Aren't there like 4 new editions being pumped out, a Netflix series and a new Audible continuation for it going on? I need my Absolute Vol 4.  I don't know what happens...

----------


## slop101

> It seems like the Absolute Sandman books are OoP. But how can that be? Aren't there like 4 new editions being pumped out, a Netflix series and a new Audible continuation for it going on? I need my Absolute Vol 4. �� I don't know what happens... ��


I think they'd just rather you buy the other editions.

Also, it's not OoP, you can get it right here...

https://www.amazon.com/Absolute-Sand.../dp/1401210856

----------


## Vilynne

It said OoP when I saw it! Maybe it was some kind of error (likely on my part). And I love the Absolute Editions!

----------


## newparisian

> Batman Deluxe Edition Book 6 - https://www.edelweiss.plus/#sku=1779515707. Collects Batman #70-71, 73-85, Batman Annual #4, and Batman Secret Files #2. I know some people have been asking about that before.


Finally!  :Cool:

----------


## gohei_

I can see that Infinite Crisis Omnibus is available at several places right now, but not at IST. Anyone know when/if they will also get more copies of this?

----------


## TheTemp

I’m not sure if anybody noticed or if it’s already been mentioned, but Amazon Canada is showing the Batman/TMNT Omnibus has been moved from December 28, 2021 to August 1, 2023.

----------


## JAG2045

Omar overview of the _Superman & Lois Lane: The 25th Wedding Anniversary Deluxe Edition Hardcover
_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7Cn08BAcDI

----------


## slop101

Not sure which was a worse idea... mullet-Superman or young-adult-Supes.

----------


## Captain Craig

Last week I was sure I saw *Batman: No Man's Land Omnibus* as slated for this week(9/29/21).
Now I'm not seeing listed at Diamond Previews.
Is this correct and if so what date did it get moved to now?

----------


## shaboo

Looks like the "Batman Arkham: Catwoman" TPB has been cancelled  :Frown:

----------


## Brian

> Last week I was sure I saw *Batman: No Man's Land Omnibus* as slated for this week(9/29/21).
> Now I'm not seeing listed at Diamond Previews.
> Is this correct and if so what date did it get moved to now?


It's one of the books getting rescheduled because of supply chain issues and paper shortages: https://community.cbr.com/showthread...50#post5701050.

It's new released date is 11th January 2022.

----------


## Captain Craig

^^^
Thank you!

----------


## Vilynne

I finally read all of the newer JLD issues and was aw to read the backups of the current JL. I have to say, I don't care for this series at all. A crossover at the very beginning that defines pretty much the entire run, characters that are out of place, or placed improperly, too wordy, more of the same usage of Constantine and just kind of a flat over arching story. Nothing felt fun or whimsical. Characters I was thrilled to see quickly got pushed back into the shadows. Very disappointing.

This is all my opinion, I really wanted to enjoy it but I couldn't. Even when it attempts to reach more of a horror tone it falls flat (for me). I think of Gotham by Midnight by Ray Fawkes. That was fantastic and the tone was excellent. I'd love it he took a crack at JLD again. Either him or Elwing.

----------


## JAG2045

Picked up Birds of Prey: Fighters by Trade and can confirm it contains:

Birds of Prey 81-91 (which includes the "multiple Huntress" Infinite Crisis page)

----------


## SJNeal

> Picked up Birds of Prey: Fighters by Trade and can confirm it contains:
> 
> Birds of Prey 81-91 (which includes the "multiple Huntress" Infinite Crisis page)


One more trade to complete Simone's run (again).

Man, I really missed the boat; first printings of those older trades were selling for top dollar on eBay a couple of years ago, despite being incomplete.  Now I'm stuck with the same material in 3 formats (singles, old trades, new trades)!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> One more trade to complete Simone's run (again).
> 
> Man, I really missed the boat; first printings of those older trades were selling for top dollar on eBay a couple of years ago, despite being incomplete.  Now I'm stuck with the same material in 3 formats (singles, old trades, new trades)!



I'm surprised they haven't released Simone's BOP run in deluxe hardcover nor omnibus form. There's obviously a demand, since the TPBs of her early run keep selling well.

----------


## SJNeal

> I'm surprised they haven't released Simone's BOP run in deluxe hardcover nor omnibus form. There's obviously a demand, since the TPBs of her early run keep selling well.


I'm hoping the new editions sell well enough to get DC to reconsider finishing Dixon's original run...  :Frown:

----------


## JJ87

Apologies in advance if this question doesn't go here.
Does anyone know if the whole Astro City run under the Vertigo brand was collected in trade paperback? Or did the latter volumes only come out in hardcover?

----------


## SJNeal

> Apologies in advance if this question doesn't go here.
> Does anyone know if the whole Astro City run under the Vertigo brand was collected in trade paperback? Or did the latter volumes only come out in hardcover?


A quick search at mycomicshop.com shows the last two collections ("Melody" and "Aftermaths") as only being available in hardcover.  

DC really screwed up while they had the _Astro City_ license.  No idea why they sat on the classic material for so long, and released it in such a haphazard way.  

We got a bunch of scattered collections - some HC, some TPB, some both - and now it's all out of print.  :Frown:

----------


## Johnatellodi

> A sampling of the consensus on the board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you can find it online for a nice discount, so it you're hesitant to drop $50 that might be the best way to go.


Appreciate that! Saved me some money.

----------


## ER Prest

> I'm hoping the new editions sell well enough to get DC to reconsider finishing Dixon's original run...


This. No disrespect to Simone's run - super happy it's being recollected and almost complete! But I'd love for the gap between Dixon's and hers to fill. They could probably do it in 2 trades?

----------


## gohei_

Deathstroke Rebirth Omnibus is out now. I decided to take a gamble and order a copy from Amazon, just because the price was so good.

----------


## SJNeal

> This. No disrespect to Simone's run - super happy it's being recollected and almost complete! But I'd love for the gap between Dixon's and hers to fill. They could probably do it in 2 trades?


They would need 2 more trades to complete Dixon's run, and then 1 more to close the gap between him and Simone.  There weren't many issues there, maybe 10-12 tops?  Post-Simone, there were 18 issues that comprised Bedard and McKeever's respective runs; 2 smaller trades or 1 fat one would complete the series.  So we'd be looking at 5 books (possibly 6) to see the entirety of the original _BoP_ collected.  

However I don't expect anyone at DC to take the 4 minutes it took me to figure that out, as they're clearly very busy... :-/

----------


## Avengers1986

> Deathstroke Rebirth Omnibus is out now. I decided to take a gamble and order a copy from Amazon, just because the price was so good.


Was it cheaper than $140? Hopefully you didnt buy the New 52 one instead, that one is $57.  Deathstroke by Christopher Priest Omnibus (Deathstroke Omnibus) https://www.amazon.com/dp/1779512600...1H5MTWX4S1A3WS

----------


## gohei_

> Was it cheaper than $140? Hopefully you didnt buy the New 52 one instead, that one is $57.  Deathstroke by Christopher Priest Omnibus (Deathstroke Omnibus) https://www.amazon.com/dp/1779512600...1H5MTWX4S1A3WS


Oh yeah, I didn't pay in dollars but converted it was roughly 80 dollars.

----------


## bretmaverick2

I finally bought a copy of this last week. I have been looking through it now for a week or 10 days. This is hands-down one of my favorite Omnibus collections.

Besides being able to re-read all the stories in one volume this has the most and best added features of any on the bus Ive purchased, and I have several at this point.

I always enjoy behind the scenes material. And this one was packed with it.

THANKS, DC!

----------


## JJ87

> A quick search at mycomicshop.com shows the last two collections ("Melody" and "Aftermaths") as only being available in hardcover.  
> 
> DC really screwed up while they had the _Astro City_ license.  No idea why they sat on the classic material for so long, and released it in such a haphazard way.  
> 
> We got a bunch of scattered collections - some HC, some TPB, some both - and now it's all out of print.


Tell me about it  :Frown: 
I bought the paperbacks back in the day because I couldn't afford the hardcovers back then. 
Then, when the Vertigo HCs started to come out, I usually waited until the paperback versions were released so my set would match. 
And now, apparently the last three or two volumes are hardcover only as you mention.

Sometimes it sucks to have this type of pet peeves. Especially with quality material like this.

----------


## SJNeal

> Tell me about it 
> I bought the paperbacks back in the day because I couldn't afford the hardcovers back then. 
> Then, when the Vertigo HCs started to come out, I usually waited until the paperback versions were released so my set would match. 
> And now, apparently the last three or two volumes are hardcover only as you mention.
> 
> Sometimes it sucks to have this type of pet peeves. Especially with quality material like this.


Well with the entirety of _Astro City_ coming to digital soon, we can only hope that we'll see comprehensive physical collections sooner than later.  

Perhaps Mr. Kurt Busiek could weigh in on the likelihood of that...?   :Smile:

----------


## ER Prest

> Well with the entirety of _Astro City_ coming to digital soon, we can only hope that we'll see comprehensive physical collections sooner than later.  
> 
> Perhaps Mr. Kurt Busiek could weigh in on the likelihood of that...?


Isn't Astro City also switching to Image?

----------


## SJNeal

> Isn't Astro City also switching to Image?


Yep.  The catalog recently landed there, but so far all that's been announced is digital availability.

----------


## Kurt Busiek

> Well with the entirety of _Astro City_ coming to digital soon, we can only hope that we'll see comprehensive physical collections sooner than later.


All the collections are available via Comixology as we speak. 




> Perhaps Mr. Kurt Busiek could weigh in on the likelihood of that...?


We'll be making some more exciting announcements very soon.

kdb

----------


## SJNeal

> All the collections are available via Comixology as we speak. 
> 
> We'll be making some more exciting announcements very soon.
> 
> kdb


That's awesome news!  As always, thanks for chiming in, we appreciate you.   :Smile:

----------


## gohei_

> Deathstroke Rebirth Omnibus is out now. I decided to take a gamble and order a copy from Amazon, just because the price was so good.


This arrived today, and it's a big boy. Perfect Condition as well. Really looking forward to diving into this.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ER Prest

Was the Priest Deathstroke omnibus delayed on IST?

----------


## MagpieMad

I've never read Astrocity, but would jump at the chance to collect it in a premium format!

----------


## Brian

> Was the Priest Deathstroke omnibus delayed on IST?


Lunar (DC's direct market distributor) says it's not due until next week, though obviously some readers have managed to pick it up early.

----------


## SJNeal

> I've never read Astrocity, but would jump at the chance to collect it in a premium format!


Same here! 

If it were DC holding the license still, I'd be afraid we'd get the whole series shoved into two or three unwieldy, lumbering omni's... but since it's Image I remain a little more optimistic.   :Smile:

----------


## ER Prest

> Lunar (DC's direct market distributor) says it's not due until next week, though obviously some readers have managed to pick it up early.


Whew, thought I had missed it. 

Amazon/hatchet just got em a week or so earlier it seems, which isn't unusual. Just wanted to be sure

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> Whew, thought I had missed it. 
> 
> Amazon/hatchet just got em a week or so earlier it seems, which isn't unusual. Just wanted to be sure



I was thinking there was going to be a delay on the Priest Deathstroke omnibus. IST had it on their site for Wish Lists, but it disappeared from their site a few weeks ago. It's not in the Coming Soon section, so I'm guessing it'll randomly pop up when it arrives in-stock. This has happened before with IST.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

I am a huge fan of Busiek's Astro City and I think it is one of the books that should be up there with Sandman or whatever. I can't believe DC never did an Absolute line or a couple of Omnibus.
(If you are a Busiek fan, his Untold Tales of Spiderman and Thunderbolts omnis are both on sale at IST.)

----------


## Brian

Bleeding Cool has posted an updated list of rescheduled books - https://bleedingcool.com/comics/late...roblems-paper/. Some we knew about already, but here the collected editions posted in the article:

Batman Vol. 1: Their Dark Designs has jumped from the 19th of October to the 2nd of November. 
Justice League Dark: The New 52 Omnibus from the 12th of October to the 9th of November.
The DC Comics: Girls Unite! Box Set from the 5th of October to the 2nd of November,
the Hill House Box Set from the 26th of October to the 9th of November,
the Saga of the Swamp Thing Box Set from the 12th of October to the 16th of November.
The Man-Bat collection has slipped a week from the 2nd of November to the 9th. 
Batman/Superman Vol. 2: World's Deadliest from the 26th of October to the 9th of November. 
Superman and the Authority HC from the 16th of November to the 30th. 
The Swamp Thing Volume 1: Becoming from the 23rd of November to the 7th of December.
Batgirl of Burnside Omnibus from the 23rd of November to the 28th of December. 
Wonder Woman: Silver Age Omnibus Vol. 1 from the 14th of December to the 28th.  
The Books of Magic Omnibus Vol. 2 from the 19th of October to the 1st of November.
Batman: No Man's Land Omnibus Vol. 1 from the 23rd of November to the 11th of January 2022.
Catwoman of East End Omnibus from the 29th of March to the 5th of April 2022.
Batman: The Long Halloween: Dark Victory: The Deluxe Edition has slipped from the 4th of January to the 18th.
Batman: The Caped Crusader Vol. 6 from the 4th of January to the 8th of February. 
Superboy and the Legion of Super-Heroes (Tabloid Edition) from the 14th of December to the 15th of February. 
Absolute Wonder Woman: Gods and Mortals from the 24th of August to the 1st of March 2022. 
Absolute Swamp Thing by Alan Moore Vol. 3 from the 23rd of November to the 15th of March 2022.

----------


## slop101

My order for the Batwoman Omnibus is in the mail!
It was delayed by quite a bit, that I'm surprised it even came out.
Can't wait to dig into it - love the JH Williams art!

----------


## Brian

According to Comiclist, DC has informed retailers that the following books are cancelled, but will be solicited at a later date:
-BATMAN TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES OMNIBUS HC
-BATMAN THE DARK KNIGHT DETECTIVE TP VOL 06
-AQUAMAN 80 YEARS OF THE KING OF THE SEVEN SEAS THE DELUXE EDITION HC

https://blog.gocollect.com/dc-comics...or-10-13-2021/

----------


## SJNeal

> According to Comiclist, DC has informed retailers that the following books are cancelled, but will be solicited at a later date:
> -BATMAN TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES OMNIBUS HC
> *-BATMAN THE DARK KNIGHT DETECTIVE TP VOL 06*
> -AQUAMAN 80 YEARS OF THE KING OF THE SEVEN SEAS THE DELUXE EDITION HC
> 
> https://blog.gocollect.com/dc-comics...or-10-13-2021/


If it were anyone but Batman I'd be pissed, but this will definitely see print eventually.

----------


## Johnatellodi

Does DC still care about Frank Miller's Ronin? Only the tpb is in print. I'm dying for an Absolute Edition reprint.

----------


## JAG2045

Omar's overview of the new Batwoman omnibus

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*CATWOMAN OF EAST END OMNIBUS*
Written by ED BRUBAKER and DARWYN COOKE
Art by DARWYN COOKE, CAMERON STEWART, JAVIER PULIDO, and others
Cover by DARWYN COOKE
$100.00 US | 1,064 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-503-2
ON SALE 3/29/22
Catwoman is dead! (Or at least that's what she wants you to think.) Presumed deceased and low on funds, Selina Kyle returns to her roots, taking up residence in Gotham's down-and-out East End. She intends to lie low and figure out her next moves, but when a serial killer begins racking up bodies in her old haunts, Selina has no choice but to return to the prowl in this twisting noir mystery that collects stories from Detective Comics #759-762, Catwoman: Selina's Big Score, Catwoman #1-37, and Catwoman Secret Files #1.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*THE FOURTH WORLD BY JACK KIRBY BOX SET*
Written by JACK KIRBY
Art and cover by JACK KIRBY
$120 .00 US | 6 5/8" x 10 3/16" | Softcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-485-1
ON SALE 7/12/22
In the 1970s, legendary creator Jack Kirby revolutionized the comic book medium with a monumental multi-series saga that introduced impossible new worlds, iconic new characters, and sweeping new mythologies. He called it the Fourth World, and its debut elicited unprecedented levels of excitement from comics readers everywhere. The epic ran across four monthly titlesThe New Gods, The Forever People, Mister Miracle, and Superman's Pal Jimmy Olsencollected in full here in one slipcase box set!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BLACK ADAM BOX SET* 
Written by VARIOUS
Art by VARIOUS
Slipcase art by JIM LEE
$51.00 US | 6 5/8" x 10 3/16" | Softcover 
ISBN: 978-1-77951-452-3
ON SALE 7/5/2022
Before seeing Black Adam on the big screen, rediscover classic DC comics that inspired the film! This slipcase box set includes softcover editions of Shazam! Vol. 1, Black Adam/JSA: Black Reign, and Black Adam: Rise and Fall of an Empire—a new collection of Black Adam's epic journey from 52.

----------


## slop101

Did anyone buy/read the Flashpoint Omnibus?
Thoughts?
(mostly, how's the overall art?)
It's enormity, and breadth are both a selling-point and a detriment for me, and not sure if I should buy it or not...

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Did anyone buy/read the Flashpoint Omnibus?
> Thoughts?
> (mostly, how's the overall art?)
> It's enormity, and breadth are both a selling-point and a detriment for me, and not sure if I should buy it or not...


Bought but not yet read. I've flipped through it and the art is broadly very good (ranging from awesome to 'standard event' quality). Anything you want to know specifically?

----------


## slop101

> Bought but not yet read. I've flipped through it and the art is broadly very good (ranging from awesome to 'standard event' quality). Anything you want to know specifically?


Since it's a collection of different runs, I'd wanna know how they all read together in one volume, and if it makes much sense (also, if the order they have it in is good or not).

----------


## bob.schoonover

http://prhinternationalsales.com/boo...=9781779515612

Multiversity Absolute Edition finally got a listing (pretty sure BC mentioned this was coming a month or two ago). Really interesting part to me is that it's currently listed at 170 pages larger than previous editions (as always, that page count could be a placeholder)

----------


## Captain Craig

Did *Batman: No Man's Land Omni vol.1* get pushed back or I just wholly missed it?

----------


## Brian

> Did *Batman: No Man's Land Omni vol.1* get pushed back or I just wholly missed it?


It's one of the books that got rescheduled thanks for current supply chain issue and paper shortages. It's currently scheduled for 11th January.

Here's a full list from earlier in the thread - https://community.cbr.com/showthread...13#post5765213.

----------


## Judge Dredd

Do we have an update list of omnibus and absolutes coming out in 2022?

----------


## Captain Craig

Thanks @Brian for the link!

----------


## JBatmanFan05

> If it were anyone but Batman I'd be pissed, but this will definitely see print eventually.


I am most annoyed about Batman: The Dark Knight Detective Vol. 6's cancel (for later resolicit), but I just preordered Batman: The Dark Knight Detective Vol. 7 to remind DC how much I want these, and in fact NEED these (for planned comic binds).

----------


## SJNeal

> I am most annoyed about Batman: The Dark Knight Detective Vol. 6's cancel (for later resolicit), but I just preordered Batman: The Dark Knight Detective Vol. 7 to remind DC how much I want these, and in fact NEED these (for planned comic binds).


We're so close to closing the gap to the Knightfall collections, I'm going to remain optimistic (for once  :Stick Out Tongue: ) that DC won't fail us this time.  

But again, if we were talking literally any other franchise/character, my faith in DC would be next to nil.   :Wink:

----------


## JBatmanFan05

> We're so close to closing the gap to the Knightfall collections, I'm going to remain optimistic (for once ) that DC won't fail us this time.  
> 
> But again, if we were talking literally any other franchise/character, my faith in DC would be next to nil.


I absolutely agree on both points.  I'm optimistic, but boy, if this didn't concern Batman, I would feel infinitely less optimistic and far angrier.

----------


## Clark_Kent

> I am most annoyed about Batman: The Dark Knight Detective Vol. 6's cancel (for later resolicit), but I just preordered Batman: The Dark Knight Detective Vol. 7 to remind DC how much I want these, and in fact NEED these (for planned comic binds).


Who do you use for binding? Herring & Robinson were my go-to, but they're gone now...never tried Houchen before.

----------


## Judge Dredd

> Who do you use for binding? Herring & Robinson were my go-to, but they're gone now...never tried Houchen before.


I have had 20+ books by Houchen they are excellent

----------


## Clark_Kent

> I have had 20+ books by Houchen they are excellent


Good to hear...I was thinking about giving them a shot in January, I just hate having to switch.

----------


## slop101

I have (and enjoyed) Batman by Snyder omni #1... how much do I want the upcoming 2nd volume - is it better, worse or the same as the first volume, is it essential, or skipable?

----------


## Twice-named

> I have (and enjoyed) Batman by Snyder omni #1... how much do I want the upcoming 2nd volume - is it better, worse or the same as the first volume, is it essential, or skipable?


I think most people who’ve read this series would agree #1-33 are better than #34-52. 

#34-52 have the Superheavy arc, which, if I remember correctly, was not well-liked at the time.

----------


## Jely4me

For anyone who has purchased this trade, as Im thinking about doing, whats the best version of the trade to grab, the absolute? I am interested in the hardcover but I have seen softcovers that are listed as well but dont divulge the contents, and they are waaaaay cheaper. These are cover dates of 2009. Are these the entire story by Loeb/Lee or are there multiple volumes. I am not very tech savvy so I dont know how to post pictures of what Im describing. I had the original floppies back when, and would think the trades would be somewhat thicker. What am I missing? But Im also open to suggestions on editions. The Azzarello/Lee run too for Superman. Thanks.

----------


## Lightning63

> I think most people who’ve read this series would agree #1-33 are better than #34-52. 
> 
> #34-52 have the Superheavy arc, which, if I remember correctly, was not well-liked at the time.


Is Vol 2 worth getting at all?

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Is Vol 2 worth getting at all?


If you liked V1, I think you'll like V2. It's lesser, but more in a "8 vs 6 rating" than a "8 vs 1 rating" way. Endgame is enjoyable, and Superheavy is at least interesting as a replacement Batman story that's pretty different from Dick or Azrael taking over. Last Knight on Earth wasn't my favorite, but it's certainly wild and crazy in a way I appreciate

----------


## Adset

For me, there’s Court of Owls, and then everything else that made up Snyder’s run. So… if you liked Death of the Family and Zero Year in V1, you’ll probably enjoy V2. Nothing reaches the high of Snyder’s first year, but it’s all readable/enjoyable enough.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

I feel like Greg Capullo was the reason I read that run after Court of Owls. It was really amazing how good the book always looked.

----------


## Judge Dredd

Torn on if I should grab Silver Age Wonder Woman omnibus have not read any, but enjoy other silver age books. For those that have read them how would rate that era?

----------


## Tony

For me personally I'd rate it last place in pre-crisis Wonder Woman behind Golden and Bronze age. Other than Marston I'm not sure Wonder Woman ever had another really great run ever, as much as I love her. Before buying an Omnibus blind why not read an issue or two online, they are pretty expensive.

----------


## slop101

> For me personally I'd rate it last place in pre-crisis Wonder Woman behind Golden and Bronze age. Other than Marston I'm not sure Wonder Woman ever had another really great run ever, as much as I love her. Before buying an Omnibus blind why not read an issue or two online, they are pretty expensive.


Not sure if you mean "ever" for just golden/bronze age, but if you mean "ever" for all time, then I'd say Perez, Jimenez, Simone and Azzarello all had great runs on WW.

----------


## Tony

Perez had great art for as long as he drew it, but the story was weak overall, I enjoyed Azzarello's run, but it wasn't really Wonder Woman to me. For me there is just Marston. If you want to count Azzarello as Wonder Woman and not a Zena inspired elseworlds it came the closest to great, I just can't see it as the classic Wonder Woman.

Just my opinion though, tastes differ.

----------


## JBatmanFan05

> #34-52 have the Superheavy arc, which, if I remember correctly, was not well-liked at the time.


I don't know anyone that really hates or dislikes it, it's just not anyone's favorite Snyder arc probably.  It was a fun change of pace story IMHO.  Mr. Bloom was my favorite part of it.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

> Torn on if I should grab Silver Age Wonder Woman omnibus have not read any, but enjoy other silver age books. For those that have read them how would rate that era?


I don't know anything about Silver or Bronze Age Wonder Woman, the Perez and Azzarello runs are the best I read, but if you are a Silver Age fan, I have to recommend the Arnold Drake and Bruno Premiani Doom Patrol. Along with the Silver Age Jim Shooter Legion of Superheroes, and almost any Superman, it's one of my favorite Silver Age DC books.

----------


## Mace Dolex

> For anyone who has purchased this trade, as I’m thinking about doing, what’s the best version of the trade to grab, the absolute? I am interested in the hardcover but I have seen softcovers that are listed as well but don’t divulge the contents, and they are waaaaay cheaper. These are cover dates of 2009. Are these the entire story by Loeb/Lee or are there multiple volumes. I am not very tech savvy so I don’t know how to post pictures of what I’m describing. I had the original floppies back when, and would think the trades would be somewhat thicker. What am I missing? But I’m also open to suggestions on editions. The Azzarello/Lee run too for Superman. Thanks.


I'm typing this from work so I'm going by memory here is what I have:

Batman Hush vol. 1 and vo.2 (these were from 2004 and the first collected editions of the Hush storyline vol. 1 had #608-613 and vol. 2 had #614-619 and a 6-page insert originally included in Wizard Zero magazine, I think there sketches too) these were later released as two seperate paperbacnks.

Batman Absolute Edition (from 2011 collecting the entirety along with sketches and introductions)

Batman Hush (tpb from 2013)

Batman Hush Unwrapped (from 2011 a nice look into Jim Lee's pencils sans ink)

Batman Hush Noir (from 2015 the entire story in black and white)

Batman Hush 15th Anniversay (from 2017 yet another collected edition along with sketches)

yeah that's quite a lot, there have been new printings of the Absolute and Unwrapped but I won't bother with those, in 2019 another softcover version of Hush came that has Batman's face midwrapped in bandages but caution because there have been misprints of word ballloons missing.

As for the Azarello/Lee Superman run welllll maybe another fellow can post those.

----------


## Judge Dredd

> I don't know anything about Silver or Bronze Age Wonder Woman, the Perez and Azzarello runs are the best I read, but if you are a Silver Age fan, I have to recommend the Arnold Drake and Bruno Premiani Doom Patrol. Along with the Silver Age Jim Shooter Legion of Superheroes, and almost any Superman, it's one of my favorite Silver Age DC books.


Love the silver age LOSH omnis along with Flash and World's Finest. Not super into WW but like the big runs Azz and Perez being favorites will have to find a couple issues and give them a shot to see if they click with me or not. I have read a little Superman from the silver age and loved it been waiting for omnibus for it forever. Can't wait till they move on to silver age Batman is coming soon also really hope end of next year we get Superman silver age omnibus. Have not read silver age Doom Patrol, but loved Morrison's run some great stuff.

----------


## Ramsay Snow

> For anyone who has purchased this trade, as I’m thinking about doing, what’s the best version of the trade to grab, the absolute? I am interested in the hardcover but I have seen softcovers that are listed as well but don’t divulge the contents, and they are waaaaay cheaper. These are cover dates of 2009. Are these the entire story by Loeb/Lee or are there multiple volumes. I am not very tech savvy so I don’t know how to post pictures of what I’m describing. I had the original floppies back when, and would think the trades would be somewhat thicker. What am I missing? But I’m also open to suggestions on editions. The Azzarello/Lee run too for Superman. Thanks.


To expand upon what Mace Dolex said.....

Absolute Hush is the best version you can get, in terms of paper quality, page size, etc....But it's also the most expensive collection of the storyline (As absolute editions are wont to be). If you can get it for $60-$100 and want the best quality collection of Hush, go for it. 

If not, it's probably best to go for the deluxe hardcover which came out in 2019. It's available on Amazon for around $30, whereas the trade paperback which came out in 2017 is around $22.

----------


## Captain Craig

Green Arrow Longbow Hunters Omni v.2 - delayed and pushed back? 
I had it written down for this week. I missed an update on its street date?

----------


## Brian

> Green Arrow Longbow Hunters Omni v.2 - delayed and pushed back? 
> I had it written down for this week. I missed an update on its street date?


It's now due 28th December according to Lunar. Lunar don't have separate web pages for each book, so I don't have a direct link, but if you search Green Arrow Omnibus, it comes up as one of the results - https://www.lunardistribution.com/ho...+arrow+omnibus.

----------


## Jely4me

> I'm typing this from work so I'm going by memory here is what I have:
> 
> Batman Hush vol. 1 and vo.2 (these were from 2004 and the first collected editions of the Hush storyline vol. 1 had #608-613 and vol. 2 had #614-619 and a 6-page insert originally included in Wizard Zero magazine, I think there sketches too) these were later released as two seperate paperbacnks.
> 
> Batman Absolute Edition (from 2011 collecting the entirety along with sketches and introductions)
> 
> Batman Hush (tpb from 2013)
> 
> Batman Hush Unwrapped (from 2011 a nice look into Jim Lee's pencils sans ink)
> ...


Thank you! I will look into these.

----------


## slop101

I went ahead and ordered the Justice League *Dark* Omnibus, because I like big huge collections with great art, and I'm a glutton for punishment!

My wife won't be happy with this, but I'm having it shipped to my work, and I've already made room for it on my dedicated shelf, so she's not gonna know!

----------


## SJNeal

> I went ahead and ordered the Justice League *Dark* Omnibus, because I like big huge collections with great art, and I'm a glutton for punishment!
> 
> My wife won't be happy with this, but I'm having it shipped to my work, and I've already made room for it on my dedicated shelf, so she's not gonna know!


I passed on pre-ordering this, because as much as I love the material, I just can't see myself ever struggling to re-read it in such an unwieldy format.  I really wish they'd done two volumes.  :Frown: 

But let us know if you develop carpal tunnel after handling it!  If you don't, I might reconsider...  :Wink:

----------


## slop101

> I passed on pre-ordering this, because as much as I love the material, I just can't see myself ever struggling to re-read it in such an unwieldy format.  I really wish they'd done two volumes. 
> 
> But let us know if you develop carpal tunnel after handling it!  If you don't, I might reconsider...


Oh, I have a little, faux-leather ottoman I can put the really big volumes on, and put that in front of most chairs, that makes the bigger books easier to read, so size has never been an issue. I certainly rarely, if ever, just keep them in my lap. If I can read that big "Colossal Conan" collection without issue, I can read anything!

----------


## Captain Craig

> I went ahead and ordered the Justice League *Dark* Omnibus, because I like big huge collections with great art, and I'm a glutton for punishment!
> 
> *My wife won't be happy with this, but I'm having it shipped to my work,* and I've already made room for it on my dedicated shelf, so she's not gonna know!


I have 80% of the books I order shipped to work. I then slip them in the house at a convenient time. I have 20% of the books I order delivered to the house so that my collection grows and is observed growing.
The trickery is a little underhanded but it saves on a lot of unnecessary headaches. 

If you've not thought of this you should: Slush fund
An account you pay for the books out of that isn't tied to a shared access account. I use MyVanilla, a reloadable credit/debit card. Funding it through various ways that.

----------


## Brian

A comic shop needs to do a remake of this M&Ms ad, but with omnibuses  :Wink:

----------


## slop101

> If you've not thought of this you should: Slush fund
> An account you pay for the books out of that isn't tied to a shared access account. I use MyVanilla, a reloadable credit/debit card. Funding it through various ways that.


I sell some books here and there to both fund and make room for new books, I also sell other old (though valuable) crap (like video games, records, guitars/pedals, etc) on ebay, and use that paypal money to buy _more_ records and omnis.

----------


## JAG2045

Received my copy of Batman by Snyder & Capullo omnibus 2 arrived so posted some pics here

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1386406

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1386407

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1386408

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1386409

----------


## Mace Dolex

Received my Omnibus of Batman Brave & The Bold vol. 3 very nicely packed with no damage.

----------


## JAG2045

> Received my Omnibus of Batman Brave & The Bold vol. 3 very nicely packed with no damage.


So glad this one finally got released after all the delays!

----------


## ER Prest

I feel like they s has been answered before, but why is JLA 240 missing from the Detroit Omnibus?

----------


## slop101

Got my Justice League *Dark* Omni the other day - only flipped through it and read the first couple issues - it's a thing of beauty (and _heft_)!

----------


## Rincewind

> I feel like they s has been answered before, but why is JLA 240 missing from the Detroit Omnibus?


Kurt Busiek was the guest writer for that issue and used the traditional team instead of the Detroit line up.  Since it's by a different write with a different cast, it wasn't included in the Detroit omnibus.

----------


## Mace Dolex

> So glad this one finally got released after all the delays!


Yeah finally it's gotten completed although not that I mind since I still have the single issues but I'm curious as to why the back-ups weren't included, not that they were any good as they didn't pertain to Batman but just wondering.

----------


## JBatmanFan05

> Received my copy of Batman by Snyder & Capullo omnibus 2 arrived so posted some pics here


I'm curious as to the Table of Contents, specifically where they put the 2 annuals, and the Tec 27 story, etc.

I've custom bound Snyder's stuff myself (so I could include Black Mirror, All Star, Metal, etc), but there's a chance I might buy these in addition, but I'm a stickler for having the order be right/make sense.

----------


## ER Prest

> Kurt Busiek was the guest writer for that issue and used the traditional team instead of the Detroit line up.  Since it's by a different write with a different cast, it wasn't included in the Detroit omnibus.


And now I remember this answer! Thanks!

----------


## JAG2045

> I'm curious as to the Table of Contents, specifically where they put the 2 annuals, and the Tec 27 story, etc.
> 
> I've custom bound Snyder's stuff myself (so I could include Black Mirror, All Star, Metal, etc), but there's a chance I might buy these in addition, but I'm a stickler for having the order be right/make sense.


No probs, here are the contents pages

IMG_3568.jpg

IMG_3569.jpg

If the pics aren't clear:

Detective Comics 27
Batman 34
Batman Futures End 1
Batman 35-37
Batman Annual 3
Batman 38-40
Batman Sneak Peek 1
Batman 41-44
Batman Annual 4
Batman 39
Batman 46-52
Detective Comics 1000
Batman Last Knight on Earth 1-3

----------


## Bad Witch

so looks like Tom kings rebirth deluxe num six is on the way in late july 2022. Sorry if it's been covered. Here is the listing on Amazon Canada 

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/177...K6Y9EEQB&psc=1

----------


## ER Prest

> so looks like Tom kings rebirth deluxe num six is on the way in late july 2022. Sorry if it's been covered. Here is the listing on Amazon Canada 
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/177...K6Y9EEQB&psc=1


Hopefully the exclusion of 72 is a mistake, here

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*THE QUESTION BY DENNIS O'NEIL AND DENYS COWAN VOL. 1*
Written by DENNIS O'NEIL
Art by DENYS COWAN, RICK MAGYAR, and others
Cover by BILL SIENKIEWICZ
$99.99 US | 916 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-547-6
ON SALE 4/26/2
In the corrupt, crime-ridden Hub City, investigative reporter Vic Sage strives to tell his viewers the truthand faceless philosophical hero the Question uncovers what Sage cannot. But with deadly assassins and political intrigue to contend with, can one man make a difference? Collects stories from The Question #1-27, Green Arrow Annual #1, The Question Annual #1, and Detective Comics Annual #1.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*LEGION OF SUPER-HEROES FIVE YEARS LATER OMNIBUS VOL. 2*
Written by MARY BIERBAUM, TOM BIERBAUM, TOM McCRAW, MARK WAID, and others
Art by STUART IMMONEN, CHRIS SPROUSE, ADAM HUGHES, COLLEEN DORAN, and others
Cover by CHRIS SPROUSE and KARL STORY
$150.00 US | 1,328 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-557-5
ON SALE 4/12/22
Picking up right after the first volume, this second omnibus edition shows an older, wiser Legion teaming up with their younger counterparts to protect what's left of humanity after the destruction of Earth. The stakes have never been higher as Zero Hour approaches. Collects Legion of Super-Heroes #40-61, Legion of Super-Heroes Annual #4-5, L.E.G.I.O.N. #69-70, Legionnaires #1-18, Legionnaires Annual #1, and Valor #20-23.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*GOTHAM CENTRAL OMNIBUS (2nd Printing)*
Written by ED BRUBAKER and GREG RUCKA
Art and cover by MICHAEL LARK
$99.99 US | 968 pages | 7 1/4" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-563-6
ON SALE 4/12/22
Offered again! Grizzled police veteran Harvey Bullock, Captain Maggie Sawyer, Detective Renee Montoya, and the rest of the GCPD are the law force that stands between order and complete anarchy in Gotham City. In this modern crime noir, Gotham's Finest work around the clock to not only keep the world's most dangerous criminals off the streetsbut also to clean up the mess left behind by Batman's vigilantism. Collects the full 40-issue series.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*ABSOLUTE MULTIVERSITY*
Written by GRANT MORRISON
Art by IVAN REIS, FRANK QUITELY, JIM LEE, and others
Cover by RIAN HUGHES
$99.99 US | 620 pages | 8 1/8" x 12 1/4" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-561-2
ON SALE 7/19/22
Grant Morrison's masterpiece is now collected in an oversize Absolute format! Join DC heroes from 52 alternate Earths as they band together to battle a menace that spans the entire Multiverse. Featuring artwork by Ivan Reis (Justice League), Frank Quitely (All-Star Superman), Jim Lee (Batman), and many others, this volume collects all the issues from the Multiversity series, including the director's cuts editions, plus loads of extras!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*DEATH: THE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
Written by NEIL GAIMAN
Art by CHRIS BACHALO, MARK BUCKINGHAM, and others
Cover by DAVE McKEAN
$29.99 US | 320 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-518-6
ON SALE 4/5/22
17+
Offered again! From the pages of Newbery Medal-winner Neil Gaiman's The Sandman comes fan-favorite character Death in a deluxe hardcover edition collecting her solo adventures! This volume features Death: The High Cost of Living and Death: The Time of Your Life, plus all of her other key appearances throughout the Sandman Universe.

----------


## bob.schoonover

Absolute Multiversity (as currently solicited) has about 180 pages more than the Deluxe Edition or tpb. I am giddy with anticipation about what all might be included

----------


## charliehustle415

> Hopefully the exclusion of 72 is a mistake, here


It must be, it's part of the arc

----------


## Hellboydce

> *THE QUESTION BY DENNIS O'NEIL AND DENYS COWAN VOL. 1*
> Written by DENNIS O'NEIL
> Art by DENYS COWAN, RICK MAGYAR, and others
> Cover by BILL SIENKIEWICZ
> $99.99 US | 916 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
> ISBN: 978-1-77951-547-6
> ON SALE 4/26/2
> In the corrupt, crime-ridden Hub City, investigative reporter Vic Sage strives to tell his viewers the truth—and faceless philosophical hero the Question uncovers what Sage cannot. But with deadly assassins and political intrigue to contend with, can one man make a difference? Collects stories from The Question #1-27, Green Arrow Annual #1, The Question Annual #1, and Detective Comics Annual #1.


Damn it, just when I thought I was out

----------


## JAG2045

Omar's overview of the Batman by Snyder & Capullo omnibus 2

----------


## Bad Witch

> *GOTHAM CENTRAL OMNIBUS (2nd Printing)*
> Written by ED BRUBAKER and GREG RUCKA
> Art and cover by MICHAEL LARK
> $99.99 US | 968 pages | 7 1/4" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
> ISBN: 978-1-77951-563-6
> ON SALE 4/12/22
> Offered again! Grizzled police veteran Harvey Bullock, Captain Maggie Sawyer, Detective Renee Montoya, and the rest of the GCPD are the law force that stands between order and complete anarchy in Gotham City. In this modern crime noir, Gotham's Finest work around the clock to not only keep the world's most dangerous criminals off the streets…but also to clean up the mess left behind by Batman's vigilantism. Collects the full 40-issue series.


I never got the first one and eBay is nuts so I today pre ordered this. I held off the trades for years so this better not get cancelled.

----------


## TheTemp

So with the new Batman by Snyder volume 2 omnibus out, whats the over/under on getting a Metal Omnibus in a timely fashion?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Brian

> So with the new Batman by Snyder volume 2 omnibus out, what’s the over/under on getting a Metal Omnibus in a timely fashion?


If other event omnis are anything to go by, it'll be just in time...


... for the 10th anniversary of the event.  :Wink:

----------


## Citizen Kane

> *THE QUESTION BY DENNIS O'NEIL AND DENYS COWAN VOL. 1*
> Written by DENNIS O'NEIL
> Art by DENYS COWAN, RICK MAGYAR, and others
> Cover by BILL SIENKIEWICZ
> $99.99 US | 916 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
> ISBN: 978-1-77951-547-6
> ON SALE 4/26/2
> In the corrupt, crime-ridden Hub City, investigative reporter Vic Sage strives to tell his viewers the truthand faceless philosophical hero the Question uncovers what Sage cannot. But with deadly assassins and political intrigue to contend with, can one man make a difference? Collects stories from The Question #1-27, Green Arrow Annual #1, The Question Annual #1, and Detective Comics Annual #1.


"Volume 1" implies the existence of a volume 2...are they planning on doing more Vic Sage omnis?

----------


## Rincewind

> "Volume 1" implies the existence of a volume 2...are they planning on doing more Vic Sage omnis?


Volume 2 would finish up the Dennis O'Neil run which went up to issue 36 and was followed by the 5 issue double sized quarterly series and the second annual with tie ins.

DC has gotten a little better with the Longbow Hunters and 5 Years Later omnibus Vol 2 coming out less than a year after Vol 1.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> So with the new Batman by Snyder volume 2 omnibus out, what’s the over/under on getting a Metal Omnibus in a timely fashion?





> If other event omnis are anything to go by, it'll be just in time...
> 
> 
> ... for the 10th anniversary of the event.


Sad but probably true. 

I would guess that we'll get one more Synder Batman omnibus before they get to a Metal omni - Black Mirror, Batman and the Signal, Batman Who Laughs, All Star Batman, and Gates of Gotham, plus any short stories that have appeared in the anniversaries (e.g. Detective 1000, etc).

----------


## Destro777

> Volume 2 would finish up the Dennis O'Neil run which went up to issue 36 and was followed by the 5 issue double sized quarterly series and the second annual with tie ins.
> 
> DC has gotten a little better with the Longbow Hunters and 5 Years Later omnibus Vol 2 coming out less than a year after Vol 1.


Im appreciative that this Question Omni is NOT a 1500 page un-readable monstrosity - 900 pages is about my limit - but its a strange split ending the first volume at #27. Even with #28-36, The Quarterlies, and Annuals, Vol 2 looks like its going to be a smaller book. Perhaps theyll include the early 2000's Edwards mini - the blackest night #37 - or maybe even some of Ruckas Crime Book stuff.

----------


## Rincewind

> Im appreciative that this Question Omni is NOT a 1500 page un-readable monstrosity - 900 pages is about my limit - but its a strange split ending the first volume at #27. Even with #28-36, The Quarterlies, and Annuals, Vol 2 looks like its going to be a smaller book. Perhaps theyll include the early 2000's Edwards mini - the blackest night #37 - or maybe even some of Ruckas Crime Book stuff.


There’s also Green Arrow Annual #2, a story from Showcase “95; Azrael plus, The Question Returns, and The Question #37.  All were written by O’Neil.

----------


## Citizen Kane

> Volume 2 would finish up the Dennis O'Neil run which went up to issue 36 and was followed by the 5 issue double sized quarterly series and the second annual with tie ins.
> 
> DC has gotten a little better with the Longbow Hunters and 5 Years Later omnibus Vol 2 coming out less than a year after Vol 1.


Oh, I see. I just assumed the omni collected the whole run. Wasn't aware the original O'Neil run was 36 issues. Well, both will be a pleasure to finally read through.

----------


## Captain Craig

The Wonder Woman Silver Age Omni vol. 1 that Diamond says is on target for this week, is that cover legit? 
It's not going to be the "Darwyn Cooke" cover that matches the other Silver Age releases?

----------


## doolittle

> The Wonder Woman Silver Age Omni vol. 1 that Diamond says is on target for this week, is that cover legit? 
> It's not going to be the "Darwyn Cooke" cover that matches the other Silver Age releases?


"Darwyn Cooke" 

Well played.   :Big Grin:

----------


## tv horror

> The Wonder Woman Silver Age Omni vol. 1 that Diamond says is on target for this week, is that cover legit? 
> It's not going to be the "Darwyn Cooke" cover that matches the other Silver Age releases?


Speaking about the Silver omnibus volumes, has there been any word on whether  Batman has a Golden age number 10 or will the Silver age start?

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Speaking about the Silver omnibus volumes, has there been any word on whether  Batman has a Golden age number 10 or will the Silver age start?


https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779515421

----------


## tv horror

> https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779515421


Thank you Bob, now I have to work out how many silver age volumes it will take for a set. :Wink: 


I just noticed that there is a huge gap in issues between the volume 9 of the golden age and the beginning of this silver one. Does this mean that there will be a volume 10 of the golden age?

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Thank you Bob, now I have to work out how many silver age volumes it will take for a set.
> 
> 
> I just noticed that there is a huge gap in issues between the volume 9 of the golden age and the beginning of this silver one. Does this mean that there will be a volume 10 of the golden age?


It's hard to say. If this was Marvel, I'd say sure, but DC has a checkered history with stopping just short of a completed run. I think GA v10 is likely but not guaranteed

----------


## tv horror

I'll keep an eye out, all the best Bob.

----------


## JAG2045

> I'll keep an eye out, all the best Bob.


Considering that Batman is their biggest seller I'm pretty confident we will get a Golden Age Batman vol 10 to fill the gap between vol 9 and Silver Age vol 1 

The reason they are jumping ahead is most likely due to the restoration of the remaining issues taking longer than planned so they decided to move onto the Silver Age where they have better originals that need less restoration work (similar to how Wonder Woman is jumping from Golden Age vol 5 to Silver Age vol 1)

----------


## Brian

Peter Gross has posted a pic of the second Books of Magic Omnibus. It's a big 'un!

Currently scheduled for the 11th of next month. Solicited to collect The Books of Magic #33-75, The Books of Magic Annual #1-3, The Books of Faerie #1-3, stories from Vertigo: Winter’s Edge #1-3, Hellblazer/The Books of Magic #1-2, and The Books of Faerie: Molly’s Story #1-4.

----------


## SJNeal

Uuuggghhh I want it!  :Frown: 

If anyone else was paying attention, the first volume dropped to 50%+ off at most online outlets recently, but then promptly disappeared.  Many sites are now out of stock.

----------


## tv horror

> Considering that Batman is their biggest seller I'm pretty confident we will get a Golden Age Batman vol 10 to fill the gap between vol 9 and Silver Age vol 1 
> 
> The reason they are jumping ahead is most likely due to the restoration of the remaining issues taking longer than planned so they decided to move onto the Silver Age where they have better originals that need less restoration work (similar to how Wonder Woman is jumping from Golden Age vol 5 to Silver Age vol 1)


That makes sense, thanks Rag.

----------


## ER Prest

> Uuuggghhh I want it! 
> 
> If anyone else was paying attention, the first volume dropped to 50%+ off at most online outlets recently, but then promptly disappeared.  Many sites are now out of stock.


I know some people like to gamble and see what dips below 45-50% after release week, but I'd rather just scoop up what I want when it releases instead of having that anxiety of a potential lower price vs going oos/oop and skyrocketing haha

----------


## Brian

Here's what's due from DC next week, Tuesday 21st December:

*FABLES COMPENDIUM TP VOL 04 (MR)
*Collects Fables #114-150. 928 pages. Cover price (US): $59.99.


*GREEN LANTERN (2021) TP VOL 01 INVICTUS
*Collects Future State: Green Lantern #1-2 and Green Lantern #1-4. 192 pages. Cover price (US): $19.99.

----------


## Brian

And here's what's due the week after, i.e. Tuesday 28th December 2021:

*BATMAN SUPERMAN THE ARCHIVE OF WORLDS HC
*Collecting Batman/Superman #16-21. 224 pages. Cover price (US): $29.99.


*GREEN ARROW THE LONGBOW HUNTERS SAGA OMNIBUS HC VOL 02
*Collects Green Arrow #51-80; Green Arrow Annual #4 and 6; Who's Who #14; The Brave and the Bold #1-6; Shado: Song of the Dragon #1-4; Green Arrow: The Wonder Year #1-4. 1480 pages. Cover price (US): $150.00


*SUPERMAN RED & BLUE HC
*Collects the 6-issue mini series. 272 pages. Cover price (US): $39.99.

----------


## ER Prest

Superman Red and and Blue is standard size, right?

Sheesh, 39.99 used to be OHC-size price.

----------


## Brian

Yeah, Red & Blue is regular, standard size. Previous standard HCs with that page count have had slightly lower cover prices, eg the first HC of Tynion's Batman was 264 pages for $34.99. Maybe the increase is to offset paper stock price increases.

----------


## SJNeal

> I know some people like to gamble and see what dips below 45-50% after release week, but I'd rather just scoop up what I want when it releases instead of having that anxiety of a potential lower price vs going oos/oop and skyrocketing haha


Yeah, 99.9% of the time I pre-order everything, but I was so wishy-washy on _Books of Magic_.  I'd decided to pass until I saw how cheap it got, then waited a week until payday only to see it had disappeared at most outlets.

----------


## Comic Lore

Books of Magic was such a great surprise for me. I never cared for the mini-series, but found the regular series a real gem. I would have loved to have bought 400 page trades or even digital on Comixology but they offer neither. I know DC is bad with this sort of thing, but hope Discovery is more giving with the trades of series like these.

----------


## Brian

> Books of Magic was such a great surprise for me. I never cared for the mini-series, but found the regular series a real gem. I would have loved to have bought 400 page trades or even digital on Comixology but they offer neither. I know DC is bad with this sort of thing, but hope Discovery is more giving with the trades of series like these.


DC tried a series of chunky trades for BoM back in 2017, but it was abandoned after the first volume. It might be a candidate for the Compendium format down the road though.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*WHO'S WHO OMNIBUS VOL. 2*
Written by VARIOUS
Art by VARIOUS
Cover by BRIAN BOLLAND
$125.00 US | 1,208 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-519-3
ON SALE 5/10/22
DC's encyclopedia of heroes and villains steps into the 1990s in this massive hardcover continuing the classic Who's Who biography series! Also includes the spinoff series Who's Who in the Legion of Super-Heroes, spotlighting DC's greatest team of the 30th century. Collects Who's Who in the Legion of Super-Heroes #1-7, Who's Who in the DC Universe #1-16, and Who's Who Update 1993 #1-2.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*TEEN TITANS BY GEOFF JOHNS OMNIBUS (2022 EDITION)*
Written by GEOFF JOHNS and others
Art by MIKE McKONE, TONY S. DANIEL, TOM GRUMMETT, and others
Cover by MIKE McKONE and MARLO ALQUIZA
$150.00 US | 1,440 pages | 7 1/4" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-545-2
ON SALE 5/31/22
Offered again! Witness the birth of the new Teen Titans as Superboy, Kid Flash, Robin, Wonder Girl, Cyborg, and more join together to reform the DC Universe's premiere teen super-team! This hardcover omnibus is a must for any Teen Titans fan and collects Johns's entire epic run.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*PHANTOM STRANGER OMNIBUS*
Written by VARIOUS
Art by VARIOUS
Cover by JIM APARO
$125.00 US | 1,184 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77950-603-0
ON SALE 5/24/22
A supernatural hero with origins shrouded in mystery, the Phantom Stranger is one of DC's most enigmatic characters. This omnibus collects the Phantom Stranger's earliest adventures in the 1950s, his late-1960s revival, and early-1980s stories in the pages of The Saga of the Swamp Thing. Through it all, the Phantom Stranger has remained one of the most unique characters in comics, navigating the weird, scary side of the DC Universe!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*DEATH AND RETURN OF SUPERMAN OMNIBUS (2022 EDITION)*
Written by DAN JURGENS, KARL KESEL, JERRY ORDWAY, LOUISE SIMONSON, ROGER STERN, and others
Art by DAN JURGENS, BRETT BREEDING, TOM GRUMMETT, JON BOGDANOVE, JACKSON GUICE, and more
Cover by DAN JURGENS and BRETT BREEDING
$150.00 US | 1,408 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-546-9
ON SALE 5/10/2022
Offered again for the 30th anniversary! In one of the bestselling graphic novels of all time, Superman must risk everything to stop an unstoppable evil. But afterward, what will become of the world in his absence? Collects the full event from Action Comics, Superman, Adventures of Superman, Superman: The Man of Steel, Justice League America, and more.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*DC ONE MILLION OMNIBUS (2022 EDITION)*
Written by GRANT MORRISON and others
Art by VAL SEMEIKS and others
Cover by RYAN SOOK
$99.99 US | 1,080 pages | 7 1/4" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-616-9
ON SALE 5/3/22
Wonder Woman soars into new adventures in Wonder Woman: Agent of Peace Vol. 2. Collecting chapters 12-23 of the digital series, the Amazon Princess leaps into action around the globe. Whether it is teaming up with Zatanna on the Las Vegas Strip or working with The Cheetah to take down poachers in Africa, Wonder Woman never wavers in her quest for peaceOffered again! In the 853rd century, Earth remains safe, thanks to the heroics of the JLA of the future, but they have never met anything as deadly as Solaris, the Tyrant Sun. As this threat becomes too much to handle, these heroes of the future turn to the only group they know can help: the original JLA. Collects the entire DC One Million event!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN BLACK AND WHITE BOX SET*
Written by VARIOUS
Art by VARIOUS
Cover by DAVE JOHNSON
$105.00 US | 6 5/8" x 10 3/16" | Softcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-642-8
ON SALE 11/8/22
The premise is simple. The talent is legendary. The end result is comics magic. For more than 25 years, the industry's top writers and artists have come together to tell brief but impactful stories of the Dark Knight, some mysterious and grim, some lighthearted and mirthfulbut all in stark black and white! This box set collects all five Batman Black and White trade paperbacks.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*SUICIDE SQUAD: GET JOKER! OHC*
Written by BRIAN AZZARELLO
Art by ALEX MALEEV and MATT HOLLINGSWORTH
Cover by ALEX MALEEV
$24.99 US | 160 pages | 8 1/2" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-425-7
ON SALE 5/17/22
17+
RED HOOD LEADS TASK FORCE X AGAINST GOTHAM'S CLOWN PRINCE OF CRIME!
The Joker must die. Tasked with ending the trail of broken, bloody bodies left in the Clown Prince of Crime's wa-ke, Amanda Waller's Suicide Squadnow led by the Red Hoodmust hunt down Batman's greatest foe in hopes of putting him six feet under.
The former Boy Wonder and current Red Hood, Jason Todd, agrees to help hunt down The Joker out of both duty and a lust for revenge against the monster some think killed the second Robin. Now side by side with some of the world's most ruthless villainsincluding Harley Quinn, Firefly, and Wild Dogthe Red Hood must decide whom he can trust and who's really pulling the strings of the Squad once The Joker turns the tables on Task Force X.
Suicide Squad: Get Joker! sees two modern graphic storytelling masters unite for the first time in this darkly humo-rous crime noir tale from the prestigious Black Label line of books from DC Comics.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*THE SANDMAN BOOK ONE*
Written by NEIL GAIMAN
Art by SAM KIETH, MIKE DRINGENBERG, MALCOLM JONES III, and others
$29.99 US | 576 pages | 6 5/8" x 10 3/16" | Softcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-517-9
ON SALE 4/5/22
17+
As the story begins, an occultist attempting to capture Death to bargain for eternal life traps her younger brother Dream instead. After his 70-year imprisonment and eventual escape, Dream, also known as Morpheus, goes on a quest for his lost objects of power. On his arduous journey, Morpheus encounters Lucifer, John Constantine, and an all-powerful madman. Book One collects The Sandman #1-20.
*
THE SANDMAN BOOK TWO*
Written by NEIL GAIMAN
Art by KELLEY JONES, MIKE DRINGENBERG, and others
$34.99 US | 560 pages | 6 5/8" x 10 3/16" | Softcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-643-5
ON SALE 4/19/2
17+
Ten thousand years ago, Morpheus condemned a woman who loved him to Hell. Now the other members of his immortal family, the Endless, have convinced the Dream King that this was an injustice. To make it right, Morpheus must return to Hell to rescue his banished loveÂand Hell's ruler, the fallen angel Lucifer, has already sworn to destroy him. Neil Gaiman's epic continues in The Sandman Book Two, collecting issues #21-37, The Sandman Special #1, and stories from Vertigo: Winter's Edge #1-3.
*
THE SANDMAN BOOK THREE*
Written by NEIL GAIMAN
Art by JILL THOMPSON, BRYAN TALBOT, and others
$34.99 US | 520 Pages | 6 5/8" x 10 3/16" | Softcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-644-2
ON SALE 5/3/22
17+
Centuries ago, one of the Endless gave up his duties and left his realm, never to be seen again. Now on a mission to find their missing sibling, Delirium and Dream encounter immortal humans and various deities as they try to locate the prodigal Destruction. But as their adventure draws Dream into a final, tragic confrontation with his son Orpheus, the eternal being learns the true meaning of fate and consequences. Neil Gaiman's epic continues in The Sandman Book Three, collecting issues #38-56 and a story from Vertigo Preview #1.

*THE SANDMAN BOOK FOUR*
Written by NEIL GAIMAN
Art by MARC HEMPEL, MICHAEL ZULLI, and others
$34.99 US | 528 Pages | 6 5/8" x 10 3/16" | Softcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-710-4
ON SALE 5/17/22
17+
In the climactic final volume, Dream becomes the target of The FuriesÃÂunstoppable agents of vengeance. Dark forces are at work, and what they set in motion will demand a sacrifice greater than any the Dreaming has yet known. The thrilling conclusion of the Sandman weaves together threads and pieces building since the beginning of the series, collecting issues #57-75 and stories from Vertigo Jam and Dust Covers.

----------


## Captain Craig

> *PHANTOM STRANGER OMNIBUS*
> Written by VARIOUS
> Art by VARIOUS
> Cover by JIM APARO
> $125.00 US | 1,184 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
> ISBN: 978-1-77950-603-0
> ON SALE 5/24/22
> A supernatural hero with origins shrouded in mystery, the Phantom Stranger is one of DC's most enigmatic characters. This omnibus collects the Phantom Stranger's earliest adventures in the 1950s, his late-1960s revival, and early-1980s stories in the pages of The Saga of the Swamp Thing. Through it all, the Phantom Stranger has remained one of the most unique characters in comics, navigating the weird, scary side of the DC Universe!


This is going into my "very intrigued, might buy" column. This is a character I know very little about. What I do know comes from 80s and forward appearances. Most of those in crossover events. 
Anyone know what flavor/tone theses 50s & 60s stories take?

----------


## doolittle

> *THE SANDMAN BOOK ONE*
> Written by NEIL GAIMAN
> Art by SAM KIETH, MIKE DRINGENBERG, MALCOLM JONES III, and others
> $29.99 US | 576 pages | 6 5/8" x 10 3/16" | Softcover
> ISBN: 978-1-77951-517-9
> ON SALE 4/5/22
> 17+
> As the story begins, an occultist attempting to capture Death to bargain for eternal life traps her younger brother Dream instead. After his 70-year imprisonment and eventual escape, Dream, also known as Morpheus, goes on a quest for his lost objects of power. On his arduous journey, Morpheus encounters Lucifer, John Constantine, and an all-powerful madman. Book One collects The Sandman #1-20.
> *
> ...


So this is just the whole run in chunky trades?

----------


## reyab

Hi guys, anyone knows when Batman Eternal Omnibus will be back in stock or reprint?
I have been searching a lot to find it.

----------


## reyab

Hi guys, anyone knows when Batman Eternal Omnibus will be back in stock or reprint?
I have been searching a lot to find it.

----------


## The Lucky One

> This is going into my "very intrigued, might buy" column. This is a character I know very little about. What I do know comes from 80s and forward appearances. Most of those in crossover events. 
> Anyone know what flavor/tone theses 50s & 60s stories take?


I’d like to answer, but it’s been over a decade since I read the two Showcase Presents Phantom Stranger volumes.

If memory serves, the ‘50s stories were pretty standard late Golden Age/Atomic Age fare, with various characters facing problems and the Phantom Stranger helping them out. He was much less mystical, often exposing supposedly supernatural problems as having rational solutions. They even showed his eyes!

In the Sixties series, PS was a much more clearly supernatural character, battling various monsters and demons. Doctor Thirteen the Ghost-Breaker was constantly on his trail, determined to expose the Stranger as a fake. Sorry I don’t recall more about it, but I remember some of the art being really good.

http://www.toonopedia.com/phanstrn.htm

----------


## Jely4me

Quick question for anyone..is Vengeance of Bane #1 collected in any of the Batman sets surrounding Knightfall/Quest/End?

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Hi guys, anyone knows when Batman Eternal Omnibus will be back in stock or reprint?
> I have been searching a lot to find it.


It's hard to tell. DC can suddenly put into print/stock more copies of a book under the radar or announce a new printing in the new solicitations. I'm actually also looking out for a copy myself. I used to (a few years ago) pick up older Omnibuses which I missed out on on the Amazon marketplace or from online auction sites. Just keep your eyes and ears open as a copy may pop up somewhere.

----------


## Avengers1986

> Quick question for anyone..is Vengeance of Bane #1 collected in any of the Batman sets surrounding Knightfall/Quest/End?



Its in the kinghtfall omni and some older tpbs like batman vs bane or prelude to knightfall

----------


## Jely4me

Thank you!

----------


## JAG2045

Rod Keith over on the MMW Board received a copy of the Wonder Woman Silver Age Omnibus 1 early and has posted pics here

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1394819

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Rod Keith over on the MMW Board received a copy of the Wonder Woman Silver Age Omnibus 1 early and has posted pics here
> 
> https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1394819


That's a nicely designed cover. I plan on picking up the Batman Silver Age Omnibus. I hope they stick with the same disign/format throughout. I also like how they started to put all the covers on the back.

----------


## Captain Craig

> I’d like to answer, but it’s been over a decade since I read the two Showcase Presents Phantom Stranger volumes.
> 
> If memory serves, the ‘50s stories were pretty standard late Golden Age/Atomic Age fare, with various characters facing problems and the Phantom Stranger helping them out. He was much less mystical, often exposing supposedly supernatural problems as having rational solutions. They even showed his eyes!
> 
> In the Sixties series, PS was a much more clearly supernatural character, battling various monsters and demons. Doctor Thirteen the Ghost-Breaker was constantly on his trail, determined to expose the Stranger as a fake. Sorry I don’t recall more about it, but I remember some of the art being really good.
> 
> http://www.toonopedia.com/phanstrn.htm


Thanks for posting this. I'm going to keep thinking on it but this gives me more to mull over.

----------


## Bad Witch

Question, has the current ram v swamp thing been collected in full yet? All I can find is one book, the future state and 1-4.

----------


## Brian

> Question, has the current ram v swamp thing been collected in full yet? All I can find is one book, the future state and 1-4.


Not yet, but the series is still being published, and has been extended to 16 issues. There will probably be a Vol 2 with #s 5 to 10, and a Vol 3 with 11 to 16 during next year. It's hard to say at this point if DC will follow it up with a complete collection type book down the road; if they did, it would be 2023 at the very earliest before it would be published.

----------


## SJNeal

> Not yet, but the series is still being published, and has been extended to 16 issues. There will probably be a Vol 2 with #s 5 to 10, and a Vol 3 with 11 to 16 during next year. It's hard to say at this point if DC will follow it up with a complete collection type book down the road; if they did, it would be 2023 at the very earliest before it would be published.


When I heard the series had been extended, I was glad I'd held off on pre-ordering that first trade.  Now once it wraps, they need to fact track a Deluxe Edition HC!   :Cool:

----------


## Captain Craig

> When I heard the series had been extended, I was glad I'd held off on pre-ordering that first trade.  Now once it wraps, they need to fact track a Deluxe Edition HC!


This. My budget wouldn't allow me to add this title monthly. Knew a collected edition(s) would be my route. Now that it has been extended a Deluxe HC sounds perfect even if I have to wait a few more years to read it.

----------


## AJpyro

Is there any hope for PAD's Young Justice to be collected fully? They just need one more trade for like 12 more issues?

----------


## SJNeal

> Is there any hope for PAD's Young Justice to be collected fully? They just need one more trade for like 12 more issues?


I could've sworn the final volume was solicited (Amazon maybe?) but it never materialized...  :Frown:

----------


## Babylon23

> Is there any hope for PAD's Young Justice to be collected fully? They just need one more trade for like 12 more issues?


I assume this has disappeared into the same black hole that swallowed PAD's Aquaman vol.3 and Supergirl vol.5

----------


## AJpyro

> I could've sworn the final volume was solicited (Amazon maybe?) but it never materialized...





> I assume this has disappeared into the same black hole that swallowed PAD's Aquaman vol.3 and Supergirl vol.5


But Aquaman just needed two trades to finish and YJ just 1. Supergirl would needed 2 or 3 too.

----------


## Babylon23

> But Aquaman just needed two trades to finish and YJ just 1. Supergirl would needed 2 or 3 too.


It's frustrating, I know. Unfortunately DC is notorious for not finishing series. Just off the top of my head they've never completed Ostrander's Spectre or Martian Manhunter, Sandman Mystery Theatre, Infinity Inc., PAD's Aquaman and Supergirl, Kesel's Superboy, Cassandra Cain Batgirl and probably a lot more I'm forgetting. PLus it looks like we'll never see a second Power of Shazam hardcover.

----------


## Jely4me

> It's frustrating, I know. Unfortunately DC is notorious for not finishing series. Just off the top of my head they've never completed Ostrander's Spectre or Martian Manhunter, Sandman Mystery Theatre, Infinity Inc., PAD's Aquaman and Supergirl, Kesel's Superboy, Cassandra Cain Batgirl and probably a lot more I'm forgetting. PLus it looks like we'll never see a second Power of Shazam hardcover.


So I ought not bother to go get the PAD Aquaman books I saw, good to know. Seriously, thank You…

----------


## Brian

> It's frustrating, I know. Unfortunately DC is notorious for not finishing series. Just off the top of my head they've never completed Ostrander's Spectre or Martian Manhunter, Sandman Mystery Theatre, Infinity Inc., PAD's Aquaman and Supergirl, Kesel's Superboy, Cassandra Cain Batgirl and probably a lot more I'm forgetting. PLus it looks like we'll never see a second Power of Shazam hardcover.


This is something DC seem to have recognised, which is probably why they're using the Compendium format for Starman and really leaning into the massive, 1500 page, Omnis.

As for PAD's Aquaman and the Power of Shazam collections, we might see them resurface closer to their respective movies. (No pun intended.) 

I don't know what chance Young Justice has though. It's unfortunately not the first series that DC has stopped with just one book to go; eg the Superman/Batman books, Geoff Johns Flash or Teen Titans.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> It's frustrating, I know. Unfortunately DC is notorious for not finishing series. Just off the top of my head they've never completed Ostrander's Spectre or Martian Manhunter, Sandman Mystery Theatre, Infinity Inc., PAD's Aquaman and Supergirl, Kesel's Superboy, Cassandra Cain Batgirl and probably a lot more I'm forgetting. PLus it looks like we'll never see a second Power of Shazam hardcover.


Dixon on BoP, Dixon's Robin, Marz's Green Lantern, Geoff Johns' Flash, pre-Waid Flash, Superman Red/Blue, Superman: City of Tomorrow, LoSH by Levitz (not technically Complete Collections, but still...), probably yet more ...

----------


## Rincewind

> Dixon on BoP, Dixon's Robin, Marz's Green Lantern, Geoff Johns' Flash, pre-Waid Flash, Superman Red/Blue, Superman: City of Tomorrow, LoSH by Levitz (not technically Complete Collections, but still...), probably yet more ...


Spectre by Ostrander, Martian Manhunter by Ostrander, Justice League Zero Hour, Hawkworld, Impulse, and Legion of SuperHeroes (Zero Hour).  Probably more not yet named.

----------


## Brian

Here are DC's new releases for next week, all due out on 4th January 2022:

*Batgirl of Burnside Omnibus HC
*Collects Batgirl #35-52, Batgirl Annual #3, Secret Origins #10 and DC Sneak Peek: Batgirl #1. 528 pages. Cover price: $99.99. ISBN: 9781779513298.


*NAOMI SEASON ONE TP (New edition with TV tie-in cover)
*Collects NAOMI issues #1-6. 160 pages. Cover price: $16.99. ISBN: 9781779516398.


*WONDER WOMAN THE SILVER AGE OMNIBUS HC VOL 01
*Collects stories from Wonder Woman #98-123, many reprinted in color for the first time! 696 pages. Cover price: $99.99. ISBN: 9781779513366.

----------


## JAG2045

Organic Priced Books overview of the Batgirl of Burnside Omnibus

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJkho7_alDQ

----------


## JAG2045

Uncanny Omar overview of Green Arrow: Longbow Hunters omnibus 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XjeGHj1jzo

----------


## JAG2045

Omar's review of Batgirl of Burnside

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cp6CsNZCti4

----------


## Clark_Kent

Has anyone ordered & had issues with IST lately? I put in a pretty big order on 12/26 (I haven't purchased any books for about a year) and each book was picked & scanned by the 27th except for one. As of today, that book is still shown as "processing"...my first thought was perhaps the book was out of stock, but if you search for it today it still shows as in stock, so that can't be it. 

A second order I made on the 28th is completely picked & scanned, but still no shipping notice. I know they said that delays could happen due to holidays, but the holidays are over now and still nothing moving. Anyone have any luck with them recently? IST has always been my go-to, so I'm pretty disappointed.

----------


## ER Prest

> Has anyone ordered & had issues with IST lately? I put in a pretty big order on 12/26 (I haven't purchased any books for about a year) and each book was picked & scanned by the 27th except for one. As of today, that book is still shown as "processing"...my first thought was perhaps the book was out of stock, but if you search for it today it still shows as in stock, so that can't be it. 
> 
> A second order I made on the 28th is completely picked & scanned, but still no shipping notice. I know they said that delays could happen due to holidays, but the holidays are over now and still nothing moving. Anyone have any luck with them recently? IST has always been my go-to, so I'm pretty disappointed.


Just send them an email. They're usually very responsive - and super helpful

----------


## SJNeal

> Has anyone ordered & had issues with IST lately? I put in a pretty big order on 12/26 (I haven't purchased any books for about a year) and each book was picked & scanned by the 27th except for one. As of today, that book is still shown as "processing"...my first thought was perhaps the book was out of stock, but if you search for it today it still shows as in stock, so that can't be it. 
> 
> A second order I made on the 28th is completely picked & scanned, but still no shipping notice. I know they said that delays could happen due to holidays, but the holidays are over now and still nothing moving. Anyone have any luck with them recently? IST has always been my go-to, so I'm pretty disappointed.


My last order was back in November.  Within a couple of days all 4 items showed picked & scanned, but I never received a shipping notice.  Five or six days later the package showed up at my door.  I'm not sure where the disconnect was, but maybe your books are already on their way...?

----------


## Clark_Kent

> Just send them an email. They're usually very responsive - and super helpful


I emailed them this morning, hoping to hear back in a few days. Thanks for the heads up though, their website basically says to not email them so I was holding off doing so. 




> My last order was back in November.  Within a couple of days all 4 items showed picked & scanned, but I never received a shipping notice.  Five or six days later the package showed up at my door.  I'm not sure where the disconnect was, but maybe your books are already on their way...?


That would be pretty cool...fingers crossed! I've never had any issues with them, so this is all very surprising. Honestly I probably wouldn't worry about it if I hadn't seen a Reddit post where people were being negative about them.

----------


## ShooCat



----------


## SJNeal

^ ^ ^ 

Those look pretty great actually!  

See, DC - we can have nice things when you actually try! :Wink:

----------


## bob fett

> ^ ^ ^ 
> 
> Those look pretty great actually!  
> 
> See, DC - we can have nice things when you actually try!


Well someone is trying,keep this person in charge.

----------


## charliehustle415

> 


I have the old collection but this looks magnifique

----------


## gohei_

I regret not picking up the Road To, because I am Really tempted to get that No mans land Omni next week.

----------


## JAG2045

Back cover of the Batman: No Man's Land omnibus from MyComicShop which shows the Harley Quinn (1999) one shot and JLA #32 that wasn't in the initial solicit

https://d1466nnw0ex81e.cloudfront.ne...00/6131761.jpg

----------


## JCinOntario

Found a store that had a bunch of the fat #d Hellblazer tpbs and was able to pick up several I was missing. I didn’t know some of these were so hard to find. Now I’m afraid that I’ll never be able to find #20 and the hole in my collection is going to bug me =0( I see it go on eBay for $80-$100, yikes!

Is #26 going to wrap up the series?

----------


## SJNeal

^ ^ ^ 

Yep, vol. 26 is the final one.

----------


## Avengers1986

Its nice that road to and vol 1 of No mans land line up butl we still need Vol 2 of No mans land to match then we can see if DC is trying to stick the landing

----------


## bob.schoonover

https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779506672

Wonder Woman Golden Age v5
Action Comics #142, Wonder Woman #35-47, and Sensation Comics #90-104.

----------


## Captain Craig

> https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779506672
> 
> Wonder Woman Golden Age v5
> Action Comics #142, Wonder Woman #35-47, and Sensation Comics #90-104.


Ah, finally, but it arrives with a price to cover the harder restoration.

----------


## Shaggy

Anyone picking up the Gen13 collection that comes out today?

----------


## doolittle

> Anyone picking up the Gen13 collection that comes out today?


Me!  I've actually been really excited for it to come out, too.  I only ever read a handful of issues back in the day, but I've recently had a wave of "speculator era" nostalgia.  I remember Gen13 being huge back then.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*FLASHPOINT: THE 10TH ANNIVERSARY OMNIBUS*
Written by GEOFF JOHNS 
Art by VARIOUS
Cover by ANDY KUBERT
$150.00 US | 1,512 Pages
6 1/2" x 10 1/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77950-977-2
ON SALE NOW
The Flash's world has changed, and the whole DC Universe with it. Even the Fastest Man Alive can run out of time, and if there is to be anything left of the past, present, or future, Barry Allen must learn the secret ofFLASHPOINT!
Barry Allen awoke in a world he barely recognizes, but it isn't a trick or a parallel Earth. Something or someone has altered time, replacing Barry's world with a new one. And this new world is not a safe place.
The planet is on the brink of destruction as Wonder Woman and the Amazons wage war with Aquaman and the Atlanteans. A motley group of heroes is mounting a resistance, but in this world, heroes are hard to come by. No one has ever heard of the Flash, or the Justice League, or even Superman. Hal Jordan was never given a Green Lantern ring, and Bruce Wayne was killed in Crime Alley when he was just a little boy.
Without his powers or his friends to aid him, Barry reaches out to a new Batman to put the world right. If they fail, they'll never escape the twisted world of...FLASHPOINT!
Collecting the five-issue Flashpoint miniseries along with the prelude story from The Flash #8-12 and all 56 tie-in issues, Flashpoint: The 10th Anniversary Omnibus features a rogues gallery of comics talent including Geoff Johns, Andy Kubert, Brian Azzarello, Eduardo Risso, Scott Snyder, Jeff Lemire, Gene Ha, Dan Jurgens, and more.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*100 BULLETS OMNIBUS VOL. 2*
Written by BRIAN AZZARELLO
Art by EDUARDO RISSO
Cover by DAVE JOHNSON
$125.00 US | 1,176 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-486-8
ON SALE 6/28/22
17+
A briefcase. An untraceable gun. One hundred rounds of ammunition. For some, it's a once-in-a-lifetime chance to pull the trigger and change their lives. But just who is making these actions possibleand why? This volume collects the bloody, shocking conclusion from 100 Bullets #59-100 as well as the acclaimed miniseries 100 Bullets: Brother Lono.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*DOOM PATROL BY RACHEL POLLACK OMNIBUS*
Written by RACHEL POLLACK
Art by LINDA MEDLEY, TED McKEEVER, and others
Cover by BRIAN BOLLAND
$100.00 US | 760 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-534-6
ON SALE 6/7/22
17+
In 1993, writer Rachel Pollack took over Doom Patrol from Grant Morrison and quickly made the title her ownretaining its offbeat spirit while pushing its characters in new directions and tackling important social issues in the Doom Patrol's thoroughly unconventional way. This first-ever collection of Pollack's run collects Doom Patrol #64-87, Doom Patrol Annual #2, and a story from Vertigo Jam #1.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*JUSTICE LEAGUE: THE NEW 52 OMNIBUS VOL. 2*
Written by GEOFF JOHNS, PETER J. TOMASI, TOM KING, and others
Art by JASON FABOK, IVAN REIS, and others
Cover by JASON FABOK
$150.00 US | 1,256 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-558-2
ON SALE 6/21/22
One of the boldest eras in Justice League history continues in this massive collection, featuring the second half of superstar writer Geoff Johns's run on DC's premier super-team. Volume two collects the rest of Johns' Justice League issues plus the Forever Evil and Darkseid War story lines, all leading up to DC's Rebirth event.

----------


## slop101

> *JUSTICE LEAGUE: THE NEW 52 OMNIBUS VOL. 2*
> Written by GEOFF JOHNS, PETER J. TOMASI, TOM KING, and others
> Art by JASON FABOK, IVAN REIS, and others
> Cover by JASON FABOK
> $150.00 US | 1,256 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
> ISBN: 978-1-77951-558-2
> ON SALE 6/21/22
> One of the boldest eras in Justice League history continues in this massive collection, featuring the second half of superstar writer Geoff Johns's run on DC's premier super-team. Volume two collects the rest of Johns' Justice League issues plus the Forever Evil and Darkseid War story lines, all leading up to DC's Rebirth event.


Is the entirety of the Darkseid War Omnibus going to be contained in this?

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Is the entirety of the Darkseid War Omnibus going to be contained in this?


I believe so. Amazon lists the following issues:
 Justice League #24-52, Forever Evil #1-7, DC Universe: Rebirth #1, DC Sneak Peek: Justice League #1, Justice League feat. Secret Society #234, Justice League of America feat. Black Adam #74, Justice League: Darkseid War Special #1, Justice League: Darkseid War: Batman #1, Justice League: Darkseid War: The Flash #1, Justice League: Darkseid War: Green Lantern #1, Justice League: Darkseid War: Lex Luthor #1, Justice League: Darkseid War: Shazam #1, and Justice League: Darkseid War: Superman #1.

It has a similar page count as Vol. 1 but is priced $25 higher. A shame it's not at $125.

----------


## SJNeal

> *DOOM PATROL BY RACHEL POLLACK OMNIBUS*
> Written by RACHEL POLLACK
> Art by LINDA MEDLEY, TED McKEEVER, and others
> Cover by BRIAN BOLLAND
> $100.00 US | 760 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
> ISBN: 978-1-77951-534-6
> ON SALE 6/7/22
> 17+
> In 1993, writer Rachel Pollack took over Doom Patrol from Grant Morrison and quickly made the title her own—retaining its offbeat spirit while pushing its characters in new directions and tackling important social issues in the Doom Patrol's thoroughly unconventional way. This first-ever collection of Pollack's run collects Doom Patrol #64-87, Doom Patrol Annual #2, and a story from Vertigo Jam #1.


While I'm really excited for this (all 3 of us are!  :Wink:  ), $100 is a bit steep for what will be a slimmer omnibus. I think it stood a better chance of selling a little better as the originally planned pair of chunky trades.

----------


## ER Prest

Been waiting on that 100 Bullets volume 2




> *DOOM PATROL BY RACHEL POLLACK OMNIBUS*
> Written by RACHEL POLLACK
> Art by LINDA MEDLEY, TED McKEEVER, and others
> Cover by BRIAN BOLLAND
> $100.00 US | 760 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
> ISBN: 978-1-77951-534-6
> ON SALE 6/7/22
> 17+
> In 1993, writer Rachel Pollack took over Doom Patrol from Grant Morrison and quickly made the title her own—retaining its offbeat spirit while pushing its characters in new directions and tackling important social issues in the Doom Patrol's thoroughly unconventional way. This first-ever collection of Pollack's run collects Doom Patrol #64-87, Doom Patrol Annual #2, and a story from Vertigo Jam #1.





> While I'm really excited for this (all 3 of us are!  ), $100 is a bit steep for what will be a slimmer omnibus. I think it stood a better chance of selling a little better as the originally planned pair of chunky trades.


Wasn't this solicited like 5 years ago? Whew, time flies!

(make me number 4)

----------


## JCinOntario

> Been waiting on that 100 Bullets volume 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't this solicited like 5 years ago? Whew, time flies!
> 
> (make me number 4)


I’m excited for Doom Patrol also. I never finished reading this series after Morrison.

----------


## SJNeal

> Wasn't this solicited like 5 years ago? Whew, time flies!
> 
> (make me number 4)


Yeah, probably somewhere around that.  It got an early solicit, and there were even new interviews with Pollack popping up on various sites about it - then bam! Canceled a matter of weeks before release.  :Frown:  




> I’m excited for Doom Patrol also. I never finished reading this series after Morrison.


Although it never quite reaches the bar set by Morrison, I always felt it was much in the same vein (at least the first couple of arcs).

----------


## PossumGrease

Does anyone think we'll see an omnibus for The Dreaming, the original series? Seems like with Sandman coming out, this might be a possibility.

----------


## SJNeal

> Does anyone think we'll see an omnibus for The Dreaming, the original series? Seems like with Sandman coming out, this might be a possibility.


That would certainly be a good fit for the "Sandman Universe Classics" label they've collected_ Lucifer_ and _Books of Magic_ under.  

Unfortunately DC would try to cram all 60 issues into one mammoth volume...  :Frown:

----------


## ER Prest

> Does anyone think we'll see an omnibus for The Dreaming, the original series? Seems like with Sandman coming out, this might be a possibility.





> That would certainly be a good fit for the "Sandman Universe Classics" labeled they've collected_ Lucifer_ and _Books of Magic_ under.  
> 
> Unfortunately DC would try to cram all 60 issues into one mammoth volume...


And I'll still buy it!

I'm hoping for that, and a third Books of Magic collecting the remaining spin offs: Names of Magic, Age of Magic, and Life During Wartime. Would be about 45 issues for that I think, plus any other related issues 

A guy can hope.

----------


## fillmont

> And I'll still buy it!
> 
> I'm hoping for that, and a third Books of Magic collecting the remaining spin offs: Names of Magic, Age of Magic, and Life During Wartime. Would be about 45 issues for that I think, plus any other related issues 
> 
> A guy can hope.


A third Books of Magic collecting omni collecting those series is the current plan, at least. The dust jackets for volumes 1 and 2 both state that there is going to be 3 volumes in total. So the general consensus is that they've mapped out a third omnibus. Of course, sales of Volume 2 will ultimately determine whether the 3rd one actually gets published. Here's hoping!

For me, the real prize would be a Sandman Mystery Theatre omnibus set, though I wouldn't mind a Dreaming one either.

----------


## TheTemp

> A third Books of Magic collecting omni collecting those series is the current plan, at least. The dust jackets for volumes 1 and 2 both state that there is going to be 3 volumes in total. So the general consensus is that they've mapped out a third omnibus. Of course, sales of Volume 2 will ultimately determine whether the 3rd one actually gets published. Here's hoping!
> 
> For me, the real prize would be a Sandman Mystery Theatre omnibus set, though I wouldn't mind a Dreaming one either.


Having only ever read any of the sandman universe in omnibus form, I’m all for more omnibus. Is the current release order the way it’s also supposed to be read? The Sandman > Lucifer > Books of Magic > ??

----------


## fillmont

> Having only ever read any of the sandman universe in omnibus form, I’m all for more omnibus. Is the current release order the way it’s also supposed to be read? The Sandman > Lucifer > Books of Magic > ??


Eh, not really. There isn't a set reading order, as many of these titles overlap. If you're trying to read it in roughly chronological order, it'd go The Sandman -> Books of Magic -> Lucifer.

The Sandman ran from 89-96. The original Books of Magic miniseries by Gaiman came out in 1990. The 75 issue followup series ran from 94-00 (this makes up the bulk of the first two omnis.) The other series mentioned for the third omnibus came out 01-05ish. Lucifer ran from 00-06. 

The Dreaming, which was a more direct continuation of The Sandman's characters, ran from 96-01; Sandman Mystery Theatre from 93-99. There are no known plans to publish omnis of these two series, however. If they did, that would pretty much cover the whole of "Classic Sandman" within the larger DC/Vertigo universe.

Then you have all the rest of the DC/Vertigo titles that would occasionally cross over with all these titles, such as Swamp Thing and Hellblazer. 

And finally you have the recent Sandman Universe titles, which to date have only had single issues and trades.

----------


## ER Prest

> A third Books of Magic collecting omni collecting those series is the current plan, at least. The dust jackets for volumes 1 and 2 both state that there is going to be 3 volumes in total. So the general consensus is that they've mapped out a third omnibus. Of course, sales of Volume 2 will ultimately determine whether the 3rd one actually gets published. Here's hoping!
> 
> For me, the real prize would be a Sandman Mystery Theatre omnibus set, though I wouldn't mind a Dreaming one either.


I'd like SMT too - especially since the chunk trades were abandoned years ago

----------


## TheTemp

> Eh, not really. There isn't a set reading order, as many of these titles overlap. If you're trying to read it in roughly chronological order, it'd go The Sandman -> Books of Magic -> Lucifer.
> 
> The Sandman ran from 89-96. The original Books of Magic miniseries by Gaiman came out in 1990. The 75 issue followup series ran from 94-00 (this makes up the bulk of the first two omnis.) The other series mentioned for the third omnibus came out 01-05ish. Lucifer ran from 00-06. 
> 
> The Dreaming, which was a more direct continuation of The Sandman's characters, ran from 96-01; Sandman Mystery Theatre from 93-99. There are no known plans to publish omnis of these two series, however. If they did, that would pretty much cover the whole of "Classic Sandman" within the larger DC/Vertigo universe.
> 
> Then you have all the rest of the DC/Vertigo titles that would occasionally cross over with all these titles, such as Swamp Thing and Hellblazer. 
> 
> And finally you have the recent Sandman Universe titles, which to date have only had single issues and trades.


Thank you very much kind sir! I appreciate the thoroughness of the answer lol

----------


## JAG2045

Omar overview of the Flash by Geoff Johns omnibus 3

----------


## JAG2045

Omar overview of the Milestone Compendium One

----------


## ReedRichards77

> Eh, not really. There isn't a set reading order, as many of these titles overlap. If you're trying to read it in roughly chronological order, it'd go The Sandman -> Books of Magic -> Lucifer.
> 
> The Sandman ran from 89-96. The original Books of Magic miniseries by Gaiman came out in 1990. The 75 issue followup series ran from 94-00 (this makes up the bulk of the first two omnis.) The other series mentioned for the third omnibus came out 01-05ish. Lucifer ran from 00-06. 
> 
> The Dreaming, which was a more direct continuation of The Sandman's characters, ran from 96-01; Sandman Mystery Theatre from 93-99. There are no known plans to publish omnis of these two series, however. If they did, that would pretty much cover the whole of "Classic Sandman" within the larger DC/Vertigo universe.
> 
> Then you have all the rest of the DC/Vertigo titles that would occasionally cross over with all these titles, such as Swamp Thing and Hellblazer. 
> 
> And finally you have the recent Sandman Universe titles, which to date have only had single issues and trades.


Hi,
I'm thinking of buying Books of Magic omnis. Can you recommend those considering that i liked Lucifer as much as the Sandman, but Gaiman's Books of Magic wasn't my cup of tea?

----------


## SJNeal

^ ^ ^ 

Gaiman's original mini was okay (the art is my favorite part), but the Rieber & Gross ongoing that followed was great!  It never got as dark as _Lucifer_ or _Sandman_ did at times, but it's still very much in the spirit of classic Vertigo.

----------


## newparisian

With the controversy around Ellis, I assume Transmet won't be getting an omni anytime soon...? 

Might as well scoop up the Trees series from Image too; probably no deluxe like Injection (which itself will likely never finish).

----------


## Happenstance

Trying to make an effort to get back into DC as I dropped away after New 52 not clicking with me so I thought I would get an omnibus to catch back up. I read quite a bit of the first years of these titles but have forgotten most of it so would appreciate some opinions on which to get, Snyder’s Batman omnibus vol.1 or Justice League New 52 vol.1? I expect I’ll get both eventually, just thinking which to get first. Justice League seems like the way to go to get back into the DCU and what was happening during New 52 but I’m pretty sure Batman is supposed to be the better stories.

----------


## Brian

I'd go with Justice League first. And my reason is a practical one; of the two omnis you've named, I think Batman is the more likely to stay in print so I'd be inclined to pick up JL first. That's not to say JL is going out of print, but if I had to choose which one was more likely to go out of print, I'd have to pick JL.

----------


## Happenstance

I actually didn't end up getting either and bought the Superman Tomasi & Gleason Omnibus instead. I'd forgotten about it when I was thinking about what post Flashpoint things to get and I always really liked the look of it.

----------


## Charliemouse

You made a wise choice as it’s easily the best of the three books.

----------


## Happenstance

> I actually didn't end up getting either and bought the Superman Tomasi & Gleason Omnibus instead. I'd forgotten about it when I was thinking about what post Flashpoint things to get and I always really liked the look of it.


Sigh, I’m weak and ordered Jusrice League as well. Bread and water for the rest of this month I think lol.

----------


## Timothy Hunter

I'm not too familiar with DC's comic slate of collected editions.

Do you predict that DC might collect some older comics in accordance with their upcoming slate of TV shows and movies?

Like...

A collection of the Charlton Peacemaker Comics 
Golden Age Captain Marvel for Shazam 2 and Black Adam
Golden Age Hawkman for Black Adam 
Golden Age Green Lantern for HBO Max Green Lantern

Have no expectations and you'll never be disappointed.

----------


## Brian

> I'm not too familiar with DC's comic slate of collected editions.
> 
> Do you predict that DC might collect some older comics in accordance with their upcoming slate of TV shows and movies?
> 
> Like...
> 
> A collection of the Charlton Peacemaker Comics 
> Golden Age Captain Marvel for Shazam 2 and Black Adam
> Golden Age Hawkman for Black Adam 
> ...


Never says never, but they're definitely not releasing any of those to tie in with Peacemaker or Black Adam. The launch for Peacemaker has passed, and thanks to the wonderful world of advanced book market listings, we already know what's planned for the Black Adam movie; new printings of the Black Reign crossover, the 52 Omni, and the Dark Age mini, as well as a new trade that seems to collect the Black Adam storyline from the 52 weekly series.

It's a harder to say for Capt Marvel and GL, but I still wouldn't rate their chances as high. In general, the only Golden Age material that DC is focusing on now are the big three (Bats, Supes, WW), and even those are slow to come out. The final GA Batman omni will probably be released by the time Shazam 2 comes out, but we don't know enough about DC's GA plans to be able to say if they'll start up a new GA line after that.

----------


## Rincewind

> Never says never, but they're definitely not releasing any of those to tie in with Peacemaker or Black Adam. The launch for Peacemaker has passed, and thanks to the wonderful world of advanced book market listings, we already know what's planned for the Black Adam movie; new printings of the Black Reign crossover, the 52 Omni, and the Dark Age mini, as well as a new trade that seems to collect the Black Adam storyline from the 52 weekly series.
> 
> It's a harder to say for Capt Marvel and GL, but I still wouldn't rate their chances as high. In general, the only Golden Age material that DC is focusing on now are the big three (Bats, Supes, WW), and even those are slow to come out. The final GA Batman omni will probably be released by the time Shazam 2 comes out, but we don't know enough about DC's GA plans to be able to say if they'll start up a new GA line after that.


Captain Marvel has some aspects that have not aged well.  The character of Steamboat was a supporting character that was a total racist stereotype.  He was in the title for a few years before being removed in 1945 after complaints.

----------


## kodave

Has DC had any paper or binding quality issues during the pandemic like a lot of the pandemic-era Marvel Omnibuses had? Just curious if there are certain books to possibly avoid until a reprint at a more stable time.

----------


## Brian

The JLA/Avengers trade is coming back into print!




> For the first time in decades, the acclaimed JLA/Avengers crossover will be reprinted by Hero Initiative, the charity dedicated to helping comic book creators in medical or financial need. With only 7000 copies being printed, Hero Initiative is honoring one of George Pérez’s seminal bodies of work and his long-time support of Hero.
> 
> JLA/Avengers will be available in March from participating comic book stores and will be distributed via Diamond Comic Distributors. This 288-page full color, softbound volume features the original 2003 four-issue co-publishing venture between DC and Marvel, written by Kurt Busiek with art by George Pérez. The book carries a retail price of $29.99 and is limited to 7000 copies.


https://www.dccomics.com/blog/2022/0...ers-collection 

It's not the Absolute version that some people may have wanted, but it's still a great way to honour a legendary creator and support a very worthy cause.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> The JLA/Avengers trade is coming back into print!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dccomics.com/blog/2022/0...ers-collection 
> 
> It's not the Absolute version that some people may have wanted, but it's still a great way to honour a legendary creator and support a very worthy cause.


This is good news. I may pick it up to support the cause and give it as a present to one of my sons. I do hope they produce at least a deluxe OHC of it at some point.

----------


## Judge Dredd

I want to grab a copy of JLA/Avengers to support the cause already have a copy, but wish it was hardcover.. Anyone know is this only going to shops or is it only through the hero initiative website?

----------


## SJNeal

> I want to grab a copy of JLA/Avengers to support the cause already have a copy, but wish it was hardcover.. Anyone know is this only going to shops or is it only through the hero initiative website?


The article says nothing about the website, so I'm guessing only comics shops via Diamond.  There will obviously be allotments, and I wouldn't be surprised to see shops charge more than cover upon release.  Good luck finding a copy at $29.99...  :Frown:

----------


## Timothy Hunter

> Captain Marvel has some aspects that have not aged well.  The character of Steamboat was a supporting character that was a total racist stereotype.  He was in the title for a few years before being removed in 1945 after complaints.


Well. I hope that they reprint CC Beck's Captain Marvel sometime before I die of old age  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## JBatmanFan05

> Well. I hope that they reprint CC Beck's Captain Marvel sometime before I die of old age .


Yea, I really want it.  A bit ago, I emailed with someone relevant at DC (won't say who) and he _claimed_ the issues with Captain Marvel isn't any dated content.  (If that's indeed true, then it suggests to me it's a restoration or demand concern (the person might have even mentioned the restoration costs))

I definitely think people emailing DC or otherwise petitioning is gonna sadly be the only way to provoke any thought or movement in the reprint/omni direction for Golden Age Captain Marvel.  It seems DC's cost-benefit analysis must be rather lopsided in favor of not doing Capt Marvel reprints or an omni.

----------


## fillmont

American Vampire Omni Vol. 2


Batman No Man's Land Omni Vol. 2

----------


## JPAR

American Vampire: Yes!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> American Vampire Omni Vol. 2
> 
> 
> Batman No Man's Land Omni Vol. 2


No Man's Land Vol  2 at $150 with it having 1112 pages?!?

----------


## shaboo

> No Man's Land Vol  2 at $150 with it having 1112 pages?!?


Paper is expensive and Omnibus releases will continue to increase in price. The Spectre Omnibus had only 700 pages and came at $125.

----------


## newparisian

For sure getting American Vampire.
Not NML. I didn't get the first volume either. Just too much filler when it comes to DC/Marvel event-specific omnis.

----------


## gohei_

> No Man's Land Vol  2 at $150 with it having 1112 pages?!?


I honestly don't think page count has any bearing on the price on these books.

----------


## SJNeal

There are a lot of page counts/price points that don't make any sense in the new solicits as well.  Once upon a time you could count on a 1200 page and above book being $125, there are now a bunch at that price coming in at 700-800 page counts.  On the other hand, there are some that are still $100.  

I think more and more it depends on the character and/or creative team, and the publishers milking the big names for big bucks...

----------


## shaboo

> I honestly don't think page count has any bearing on the price on these books.


In general it has. There may have been a few exceptions, but in the past thicker Omnibusses have been more expensive, and I don't think this will change in the future.
You'll never see a 500 page Omnibus as expensive as $150 or a 1500+ page Omnibus as cheap as $100.

----------


## Avengers1986

the conan omnis and xmen by jim lee omnis were the first ones where I noticed a lower page count relative to the $125 cost. not sure how long the golden age omnis from dc might have been overpriced

----------


## gohei_

> In general it has. There may have been a few exceptions, but in the past thicker Omnibusses have been more expensive, and I don't think this will change in the future.
> You'll never see a 500 page Omnibus as expensive as $150 or a 1500+ page Omnibus as cheap as $100.


True, but just like *SJNeal* said above, if they're releasing a book they know is gonna sell like hot cakes, I don't think they mind bumping up the price one step above the regular price.

----------


## The Lucky One

> not sure how long the golden age omnis from dc might have been overpriced


As soon as they got past where the Archives left off. When they were reprinting material that’d already been restored for the Archives, the volumes were cheaper. Once they started having to restore the material, the prices shot up.

----------


## Brian

Books of Magic Omnibus Vol 3

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*ABSOLUTE SWAMP THING BY LEN WEIN AND BERNIE WRIGHTSON*
Written by LEN WEIN
Art by BERNIE WRIGHTSON and NESTOR REDONDO
Cover by BERNIE WRIGHTSON
$100.00 US | 336 pages | 8 1/8" x 12 1/4" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-730-2
ON SALE 11/8/22
At long last, DC Comics is proud to present the original early appearances of Swamp Thing in prestigious Absolute format. Created by comics legends Len Wein and Bernie Wrightson, the muck monster from the bayou would go on to become one of DC's premier horror characters. This oversize edition includes Swamp Thing's first appearance in The House of Secrets #92 plus Swamp Thing #1-13.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*52 OMNIBUS (2022 EDITION)*
Written by GEOFF JOHNS, GRANT MORRISON, GREG RUCKA, and MARK WAID
Art by KEITH GIFFEN, EDDY BARROWS, CHRIS BATISTA, and others
Cover by J.G. JONES
$175.00 US | 1,216 pages | 7 1/4" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-543-8
ON SALE 7/19/22
Offered again! After Infinite Crisis, the DC Universe had its most eventful year ever. It was a year without Superman, Batman, or Wonder Womanbut not a year without heroes! Collects the entirety of the groundbreaking, critically acclaimed DC Comics weekly series. 1.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*SUPERMAN: THE GOLDEN AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 7*
Written by ALVIN SCHWARTZ, WILLIAM WOOLFOLK, and others
Art by WAYNE BORING, STAN KAYE, AL PLASTINO, and others
Cover by WAYNE BORING and STAN KAYE
$150.00 US | 824 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77950-560-6
ON SALE 7/12/22
As Superman enters the 1950s, Lex Luthor invents a device that banishes Superman to the fourth dimension, while Mr. Mxyztplk makes the city of Metropolis forget that their hero ever existed. Plus, Superman becomes a super-cowboy and meets a mighty caveman. Collects tales from Action Comics #126-147, Superman #55-65, and World's Finest Comics #37-47.

----------


## TheTemp

> Books of Magic Omnibus Vol 3


Hell yeah. No content listing though so I wonder what it’ll be.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN: THE DELUXE EDITION BOOK 6 OHC*
Written by TOM KING
Art by MIKEL JANÍN, JORGE FORNÉS, TONY S. DANIEL, and others
Cover by LEE WEEKS
$34.99 US | 496 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-570-4
ON SALE 7/26/22
Final volume! This deluxe hardcover collects the conclusion of Tom King's acclaimed Batman run, including the "The Fall and the Fallen" and "City of Bane" story arcs. Collects Batman #70-85, Batman Annual #4, and Batman Secret Files #2.

----------


## JAG2045

> As soon as they got past where the Archives left off. When they were reprinting material thatd already been restored for the Archives, the volumes were cheaper. Once they started having to restore the material, the prices shot up.


Exactly, all the post- Archive material needs to be restored which means the cost increased

I doubt it would happen but it would be nice if the price lowered when they reach the Silver Age seeing how their inventory is apparently in much better condition than the Golden Age material DC have in their archives

----------


## reyab

hzaeohgnhej81.jpg

Finally this announcement made me very happy

----------


## Captain Craig

> *SUPERMAN: THE GOLDEN AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 7*
> Written by ALVIN SCHWARTZ, WILLIAM WOOLFOLK, and others
> Art by WAYNE BORING, STAN KAYE, AL PLASTINO, and others
> Cover by WAYNE BORING and STAN KAYE
> $150.00 US | 824 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
> ISBN: 978-1-77950-560-6
> ON SALE 7/12/22
> As Superman enters the 1950s, Lex Luthor invents a device that banishes Superman to the fourth dimension, while Mr. Mxyztplk makes the city of Metropolis forget that their hero ever existed. Plus, Superman becomes a super-cowboy and meets a mighty caveman. Collects tales from Action Comics #126-147, Superman #55-65, and World's Finest Comics #37-47.


Whew, finally!!! Hope the wait isn't as long for Volume 8 next.

----------


## Judge Dredd

How many more volumes of Superman till we reach the silver age?

----------


## ER Prest

Anyone know if the recent Batman The Imposter hardcover is regular sized, oversized/deluxe, or Black Label sized?

----------


## Brian

> Anyone know if the recent Batman The Imposter hardcover is regular sized, oversized/deluxe, or Black Label sized?


It's a regular sized book according to the PRH listing - https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779514325.

----------


## ER Prest

> It's a regular sized book according to the PRH listing - https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779514325.


Amazon had similar, but I figured I'd ask. Thanks! I'll just wait for the tpb version

----------


## Brian

> Amazon had similar, but I figured I'd ask. Thanks! I'll just wait for the tpb version


With the Black Label books, a good rule of thumb is that the collection will follow the dimensions of the original issues. The Imposter mini had the proportions of a regular US comic book, whereas One Dark Knight mini is what DC calls "Prestige Plus". And with only a few exceptions, nothing is Deluxe sized unless it's got Deluxe in the title.

----------


## kodave

They better be reprinting American Vampire Omnibus Vol. 1. I think that went OOP really quick, or at least I somehow missed the boat on it. Not really motivated to buy Vol. 2 if I can't have Vol. 1.

----------


## Timothy Hunter

> Hell yeah. No content listing though so I wonder what it’ll be.


I'm glad that the Books of Magic omnibuses have reinvigorated interest in the post Gaiman Books of Magic comics. 

The John Ney Rieber run held a special place in my heart as a teenager, but I never saw anyone talk about them.

----------


## Timothy Hunter

> *SUPERMAN: THE GOLDEN AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 7*
> Written by ALVIN SCHWARTZ, WILLIAM WOOLFOLK, and others
> Art by WAYNE BORING, STAN KAYE, AL PLASTINO, and others
> Cover by WAYNE BORING and STAN KAYE
> $150.00 US | 824 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
> ISBN: 978-1-77950-560-6
> ON SALE 7/12/22
> As Superman enters the 1950s, Lex Luthor invents a device that banishes Superman to the fourth dimension, while Mr. Mxyztplk makes the city of Metropolis forget that their hero ever existed. Plus, Superman becomes a super-cowboy and meets a mighty caveman. Collects tales from Action Comics #126-147, Superman #55-65, and World's Finest Comics #37-47.


What's considered the start of Superman's Silver Age? How many omnibuses will it take to fully collect the Golden Age Superman?

----------


## JAG2045

> What's considered the start of Superman's Silver Age? How many omnibuses will it take to fully collect the Golden Age Superman?


The Man of Tomorrow Archives started in 1958 with Action Comics #241 & Superman #122 (#241 is the first Silver Age appearance of the Fortress of Solitude) so it's possible they may use that to start the Silver Age Omni's to

----------


## Happenstance

How’s the Final Crisis omnibus? I own the main story in hardback but wouldn’t mind getting it again with all the extra issues for more context on what the hell was going on

----------


## The Lucky One

> How many more volumes of Superman till we reach the silver age?


Unlike Wonder Woman, Superman and Batman don’t have clearly delineated Golden/Silver Age transition points. However, like JAG2045 said, most fans and comic historians point to the introduction of the Fortress of Solitude in Action Comics #241 (June 1958) as the beginning of Superman’s Silver Age. (In the Golden Age, Superman had a separate, rarely-referenced mountain hideout.)

GA Superman volume 7 seems to run through Action Comics #143 in the early 50s, so factoring in World’s Finest switching from solo stories to team-ups after issue 70 (and thus no longer factoring into page counts for these solo volumes), you’re looking at another maybe 4-5 GA volumes? Just an estimate.

----------


## slop101

Ah! Absolute Swamp Thing by Alan Moore vol 3 finally showed up - the collection is complete!

(and for the record, I do not mind the new re-coloring - while it may not look as good in some instances, for the most part it looks better, and suits the new paper used in the Absolute better than the original colors would)

----------


## tv horror

Have there been any rumours on a volume 10 of Golden age Batman? It would be terrible if we were left hanging for this final Golden age volume.

----------


## TheTemp

> Have there been any rumours on a volume 10 of Golden age Batman? It would be terrible if we were left hanging for this final Golden age volume.


I was under the impression 9 was the last one and that’s why they started pushing out the silver age.

----------


## tv horror

> I was under the impression 9 was the last one and that’s why they started pushing out the silver age.


Thanks for the reply, The issue numbers don't tally between volume 9 and the Silver age issues that's why I asked. 
 Batman Golden age volume 9 has the following  Batman #76-85, Detective Comics #192-210 and World's Finest Comics #63-70,

Batman Silver age volume 1 has the following: Batman #101-116 and Detective Comics #233-257!.

I'll just add that the World's Finest Silver age omnibus starts at issue 71-96

----------


## The Lucky One

> Have there been any rumours on a volume 10 of Golden age Batman? It would be terrible if we were left hanging for this final Golden age volume.


No. The prevailing theory among fans is that restoration of the GA Superman, Batman, and Wonder Woman material may be taking longer than expected, so DC decided to kick off the Silver Age volumes early, since the beginnings of those lines have already been restored. But that’s just a fan theory, we don’t really know. (It’s also possible they think the SA volumes, particularly the early ones, will sell better, so they’re trying to use them to reinvigorate the line as a whole.)

It’s hard to imagine DC would get THIS close to completing the GA Batman line and bail with one volume left to go. But I suppose stranger things have happened.

----------


## Brian

It looks like DC will be running the Wonder Woman GA and SA lines concurrently (SA Vol 1 came out in January, and GA Vol 5 is currently scheduled for October). So, I'd be very surprised if they didn't do the same with Batman, especially when there's only one left to go.

----------


## tv horror

That's a great theory about the restoration, however I'm really looking forward to owning a complete Golden age run. :Wink:

----------


## JAG2045

As others have said, there is no word yet on Batman Golden Age 10 but the prevailing thought is that due to the time required for restoring the issues DC decided to jump ahead to the Silver Age which requires less work and will released Golden Age 10 at a later date to fill the gap

The same has happened with Wonder Woman also (Silver Age 1 has come out before Golden Age 5) and most likely will be the same for Superman

----------


## JAG2045

Gem Mint overview of Superman/Batman omnibus 2 & Absolute Swamp Thing 3

----------


## Brian

Omar has the collected editions from the June solicits, which includes a few hitherto unannounced books, including two omni reprints; one might brighten up your day, and the other one is an animal of an omni.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rincewind

> Omar has the collected editions from the June solicits, which includes a few hitherto unannounced books, including two omni reprints; one might brighten up your day, and the other one is an animal of an omni.


I really wish DC worked with this channel as much as Marvel does.  Those omnibus reprints are worth a separate announcement video instead of just part of an overall previews video.

----------


## Brian

> I really wish DC worked with this channel as much as Marvel does.  Those omnibus reprints are worth a separate announcement video instead of just part of an overall previews video.


It's odd that DC maintain contact with Omar, but limit that contact to a slightly early look at  what seems to be a pared back version of the monthly solicits. Early announcements of these reprints or highlights from the next book market catalogue would cost them nothing, and generate some buzz in their core market. I'm sure they have what they think is a good reason, but I'm at a loss as to what that could be.

----------


## newparisian

I'm down for the Animal Man omni and the Supergirl by King book.

----------


## Adset

I wasn’t aware DC still did collections. Excellent news!

----------


## TheTemp

Waiting on Amazon to update a new listing for that Morrison Animal Man omnibus!

----------


## Destro777

Im holding John Constantine, Hellblazer Volume 26 in my hands. Pretty unbelievable this actually happened. The entire 26 Volume, 300 issue run printed. It took 11 years! The first trade volume of this line came out in March 2011. 

I have to give DC their props here - and they even somehow kept the Vertigo logo on every edition even though the imprint vanished years ago. Outside of the minor changes to the Vertigo logo, the 26 book spines are all the same.

Vertigo Hellblazer is maybe, quietly, the greatest comic run of all time. There are no mid-run reboots or relaunches - its all one continuous 300 issue story. The consistency and quality of each creative team is at the top of their game through the entire thing. I always felt like there was alot of pressure the creators of the Hellblazer book. This is where writers in comics had to prove their writing chops. Outside of maybe Daredevil, its the only book that generated and demanded that level of writing quality.

Im happy to finally have the entire thing - and re-read it for years to come...

----------


## Brian

There have been around another 28 additions to the PRH listings. Many are collections of current series, as you'd expect, but here are the previously unlisted Deluxes and Omnis that I could see:

Superman: Birthright The Deluxe Edition - https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779517432
Death of Superman 30th Anniversary Deluxe Edition - https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779516978
American Vampire Omnibus Vol. 1 (2022 Edition) - https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779516848
Batman: Curse of the White Knight Deluxe Edition - https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779516817
New Teen Titans Omnibus Vol. 1 (2022 Edition) - https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779516725
Harley Quinn: 30 Years of the Maid of Mischief The Deluxe Edition - https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779517180

There's also a paperback Complete Collection of Wonder Woman: Earth One - https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779516916.

----------


## TheTemp

It feels like forever since we had some DC Omni announcements. What on earth is going on over there?

----------


## JCinOntario

> Im holding John Constantine, Hellblazer Volume 26 in my hands. Pretty unbelievable this actually happened. The entire 26 Volume, 300 issue run printed. It took 11 years! The first trade volume of this line came out in March 2011. 
> 
> I have to give DC their props here - and they even somehow kept the Vertigo logo on every edition even though the imprint vanished years ago. Outside of the minor changes to the Vertigo logo, the 26 book spines are all the same.
> 
> Vertigo Hellblazer is maybe, quietly, the greatest comic run of all time. There are no mid-run reboots or relaunches - its all one continuous 300 issue story. The consistency and quality of each creative team is at the top of their game through the entire thing. I always felt like there was alot of pressure the creators of the Hellblazer book. This is where writers in comics had to prove their writing chops. Outside of maybe Daredevil, its the only book that generated and demanded that level of writing quality.
> 
> Im happy to finally have the entire thing - and re-read it for years to come...


Well said. I’m in the middle of a reread also. One of my all time favs along with sandman and doom patrol.

----------


## titansupes

> There have been around another 28 additions to the PRH listings. Many are collections of current series, as you'd expect, but here are the previously unlisted Deluxes and Omnis that I could see:
> 
> Superman: Birthright The Deluxe Edition - https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779517432
> Death of Superman 30th Anniversary Deluxe Edition - https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779516978
> American Vampire Omnibus Vol. 1 (2022 Edition) - https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779516848
> Batman: Curse of the White Knight Deluxe Edition - https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779516817
> New Teen Titans Omnibus Vol. 1 (2022 Edition) - https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779516725
> Harley Quinn: 30 Years of the Maid of Mischief The Deluxe Edition - https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779517180
> 
> There's also a paperback Complete Collection of Wonder Woman: Earth One - https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779516916.


OMG a Birthright deluxe. About damn time, and now not altogether unexpected given Waid's return to DC and essentially doing a BR sequel in Black Label.

DoS deluxe might be cool, but I imagine I'd stick to the omni.

----------


## SJNeal

> Death of Superman 30th Anniversary Deluxe Edition - https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779516978


Ok but why?  There are a dozen tpb versions out there, as well as 3 (4?) omnibus printings at this point.  I guess they felt they had to put *something* on the shelves for the 30th Anniversary...?  And unless that solicit is wrong, it excludes_ Justice League America_ #69.

I'd have rather seen a different Triangle Era collection; perhaps picking up where "Reign..." left off?

----------


## Brian

> Ok but why?  There are a dozen tpb versions out there, as well as 3 (4?) omnibus printings at this point.  I guess they felt they had to put *something* on the shelves for the 30th Anniversary...?  And unless that solicit is wrong, it excludes_ Justice League America_ #69.
> 
> I'd have rather seen a different Triangle Era collection; perhaps picking up where "Reign..." left off?


I don't think DC have enough staff to work on new classic collections. They've only had one dedicated collection editions editor since the layoffs in 2020, and that person is probably focused on collections that will sell well and/or are easier to put together. It's probably no coincidence that most of the collections released or to be released this year are either from current series or new versions of previously released collections. 

Case in point; that Death of Superman book looks like it'll be a Deluxe version of the 2016 trade - https://www.dccomics.com/graphic-nov...an-new-edition. Even the solicit text is similar, though I believe the published version was different and included JLA 69. The solicit for the New TT Omni reprint is the same; it's a copy of the 2011 and 2017 solicit text even though in both cases the published version ended up with different contents.

----------


## SJNeal

Ah, good points.  I should know by not to to put too much faith in solicited contents...

----------


## Brian

I thought we were passed the stage of "guess the contents", but I suppose not.  :Frown:

----------


## Brian

There have been another 30 or so additions to PRH. Again, most are from current or recent series, but here are the Deluxes and Omnis I've managed to find:

Sleeper Omnibus (2022 Edition) - https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779517425
Grayson The Superspy Omnibus (2022 Edition) - https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779517326
The Flash by Mark Waid Omnibus Vol. 1 - https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779513632
Wonder Woman by George Perez Omnibus (2022 Edition) - https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779517258
Batman: The Long Halloween Haunted Knight Deluxe Edition - https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779516381
House of Mystery: The Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 3 - https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779511324
Harley Quinn & The Gotham City Sirens Omnibus (2022 Edition) - https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779516763

And here's a trade that I think will make some people very happy:
Young Justice Book Six - https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779517227

Ad I can't remember if this trade had already shown up, but I'll include it just in case:
Kamandi by Jack Kirby Vol. 1 - https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779516312

Finally, the Brightest Day and Animal Man by Grant Morrison omnis are up on PRH:
Brightest Day Omnibus (2022 Edition) - https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779516336
The Animal Man Omnibus (2022 Edition) - https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779516329

I think that’s close to being the full catalogue for the rest of 2022. There will still be some updates, if for no other reason than to add in some books to tie in with the Shazam sequel in December, but I wouldn’t expect a large number of additions, like the last two updates. And of course, we always have to leave room for the occasional surprise in the monthly solicits  :Big Grin: .

It’s interesting to see DC lean so much into bringing omnis back into print. It makes sense too; the demand is there for these books, and they should be relatively straightforward to put together. It seems to have come at the expense of Compendiums though. The second Starman due for July seems to be the last new one on the horizon. Then again, I thought Animal Man and Sleeper would be good candidates for future Compendiums, so it might be a case of DC deciding to increase their revenues for the time being, with the higher priced omnis. Hopefully Compendiums will make a return in 2023.

----------


## Adset

Mark Waid Flash omnibus! One of those series I will gladly buy the omni even though I just finished picking up all eight (?) trades.

----------


## TheTemp

Is Waid’s Flash run as long as Johns’ Green Lantern run or how many Omni’s do we think this will take?

----------


## titansupes

Oooh okay yeah, even though I'm largely out of the comic hobby now, Waid's Flash is one of the big runs I've never dipped into, so that could be tempting.

----------


## JAG2045

Flash by Waid was collected into 8 TPB's

The Flash Special #1; The Flash vol. 2 #62–68, Annuals #4–5; The Flash TV Special #1The Flash vol. 2 #69–79, Annual #6; Green Lantern vol. 3 #30–31, #40; Justice League International Quarterly #10The Flash vol. 2 #80–94The Flash vol. 2 #0, #95-105, Annual #8The Flash vol. 2 #106-118; Impulse #10-11The Flash vol. 2 #119-129; Green Lantern/Flash: Faster Friends #1; Flash/Green Lantern: Faster Friends #1; Flash Plus Nightwing #1; a story from DC Universe Holiday Bash #1	

*Set between vol 6 & 7 - The Flash by Grant Morrison and Mark Millar: The Flash vol. 2 #130-141; Green Lantern #96; Green Arrow #130*
The Flash vol. 2 #142-150; Speed Force #1; The Flash Secret Files and Origins #1; Flash 80-Page Giant #1The Flash vol. 2 #151-163, The Flash Annual #12, The Flash Secret Files and Origins #2	

This omnibus collects The Flash #62-91; The Flash Annual #4-6; Green Lantern#30-31, #40; The Flash Special #1; and Justice League Quarterly #10 (essentially most of the first 3 TPBs up to #91 just before Impulse shows up)

So there would probably be 2-3 more omni's to collect everything (they could also potentially include Underworld Unleashed 1-3 and Waid's return from #231-#237 also)

----------


## witchboy

> Oooh okay yeah, even though I'm largely out of the comic hobby now, Waid's Flash is one of the big runs I've never dipped into, so that could be tempting.


I'm a big fan of Waid's Flash run, I highly recommend it.

----------


## SJNeal

> And here's a trade that I think will make some people very happy:
> Young Justice Book Six - https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779517227


Oh hell yeah!  I was convinced this had been abandoned.  

I guess DC can still pleasantly surprise me once in awhile...  :Wink:

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*THE ANIMAL MAN OMNIBUS (2022 EDITION)*
Written by GRANT MORRISON
Art by CHAZ TRUOG, DOUG HAZLEWOOD, and others
Cover by BRIAN BOLLAND
$100.00 US | 712 pages | 7 1/4" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-632-9
ON SALE 8/23/22
Offered again! Grant Morrisons epic run on Animal Man collected in one massive hardcover.
Buddy Baker has been experiencing visions of aliens, people transforming into strange pencil-like drawings, and hints of a terrible crisis. As his odyssey of self-discovery gives way to spiritual enlightenment as well as the depths of despair, Buddy meets his maker: a writer named Grant Morrison! Includes Animal Man #1-26 and a tale from Secret Origins #39.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BRIGHTEST DAY OMNIBUS (2022 EDITION)*
Written by GEOFF JOHNS and PETER J. TOMASI
Art by IVAN REIS, PATRICK GLEASON, and others
Cover by IVAN REIS
$100.00 US | 696 pages | 7 1/4" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-633-6
ON SALE 8/30/22
Offered again! In this follow-up to Blackest Night, 12 heroes and villains were resurrected by a white light expelled from deep within the center of the earth. Now Aquaman, Martian Manhunter, Firestorm, Hawkman, Hawkgirl, Deadman, Jade, Osiris, Hawk, Captain Boomerang, and Zoom must discover the mysterious reason behind their return and uncover the secret that binds them all in this massive hardcover collecting issues #0-24 of the hit series!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN: NO MANS LAND OMNIBUS VOL. 2*
Written by CHUCK DIXON, GREG RUCKA, DENNIS ONEIL, and others
Art by DALE EAGLESHAM, SCOTT McDANIEL, and others
Cover by BILL SIENKIEWICZ
$150.00 US | 1,112 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-714-2
ON SALE 8/9/22
Months after a massive earthquake cut off Gotham City from the rest of the United States, Batman and his allies are still struggling to maintain law and order. When an unlikely savior arrives offering to help rebuild Gotham, their assistance might come at a grave cost. The epic conclusion to Gothams darkest hour includes all of the crossover issues from one of the biggest story events in DC Comics history.

----------


## witchboy

Why is Batman: Dark Knight Detective vol 7 https://smile.amazon.com/Batman-Dark...s%2C115&sr=1-1 coming out tomorrow while Batman Dark Knight Detective vol 6 https://smile.amazon.com/Batman-Dark...s%2C115&sr=1-4 coming out in May?

----------


## MagpieMad

Volume 7 will be released 7th February 2023 according to Amazon UK. They pushed the release date back earlier in the year  :Frown:

----------


## witchboy

> Volume 7 will be released 7th February 2023 according to Amazon UK. They pushed the release date back earlier in the year


That would make more sense.
Amazon US still says I’m expected to get vol 7 tomorrow, but it hasn’t shipped yet.

----------


## JAG2045

The current schedule is:

2022
Caped Crusader 6 (Final volume before Knightfall) Feb 2022
Dark Knight Detective 6 May 2022

2023
Dark Knight Detective 7 Feb 2023
As Dark Knight Detective 8 will be the final volume before Knightfall hopefully it will be released in May 2023 rather than Feb 2024

----------


## witchboy

Thanks that is helpful.
Hopefully it will get released on schedule.

----------


## charliehustle415

> The current schedule is:
> 
> 2022
> Caped Crusader 6 (Final volume before Knightfall) Feb 2022
> Dark Knight Detective 6 May 2022
> 
> 2023
> Dark Knight Detective 7 Feb 2023
> As Dark Knight Detective 8 will be the final volume before Knightfall hopefully it will be released in May 2023 rather than Feb 2024


Can't believe we're finally gonna be able to finish this collection! 

Basically we now have everything from Post-Crisis to New 52 (I think)

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Can't believe we're finally gonna be able to finish this collection! 
> 
> Basically we now have everything from Post-Crisis to New 52 (I think)


More or less. There's a hole between NML and Brubaker's run on Batman (Hama, maybe?) And there might be a couple issues missing after Rucka and before Winick on 'Tec

----------


## charliehustle415

> More or less. There's a hole between NML and Brubaker's run on Batman (Hama, maybe?) And there might be a couple issues missing after Rucka and before Winick on 'Tec


Yeah if I am remembering correctly some arcs with Orca. 

But I never thought we would get big beefy TPB collections of this era, I didn't think DC would care enough to release these

----------


## Dick Grayson

> Yeah if I am remembering correctly some arcs with Orca. 
> 
> But I never thought we would get big beefy TPB collections of this era, I didn't think DC would care enough to release these


Yeah, Hama’s run remains uncollected, probably for the best. Scott Beatty’s work on Gotham Knights is also uncollected but that has some nice stories as I recall, hopefully it gets collected at some point. 

Did all of Dixon’s Detective run post-Troika get collected? I know they did one collection, haven’t followed closely enough to recall if they did another. 

And as mentioned above, Brubaker’s and some of the other Detective issues post-Fugitive (mainly by Paul Bolles I think?) aren’t collected either I don’t think, as well as maybe Ostrander’s fill-in arc on Batman during Morrison’s run (Batman #659-662) and some fill-ins on Tec during Dini’s run (Tec #825, 829, 830, 832, 835, 836), but not 100% sure of that.

----------


## SJNeal

> Did all of Dixon’s Detective run post-Troika get collected? I know they did one collection, haven’t followed closely enough to recall if they did another.


There hasn't been a follow up to that one hardcover - which I passed on, assuming it would get a paperback eventually (no such luck  :Frown:  ).

----------


## JAG2045

Over on the MMW board I mapped out the collected editions for Batman & Detective Comics from COIE to Flashpoint

_Batman_

For Post-Crisis Batman (#401-#713) a good majority of it has now been collected:
**MISSING	Batman #401Batman: Second Chances	Batman #402-403Batman: Year One	Batman #404–407Batman: Second Chances	Batman #408-416 and Batman Annual #11Batman: The Caped Crusader Vol. 1	Batman #417-425Batman: A Death in the Family	Batman #426-429Batman: The Caped Crusader Vol. 1	Batman #430-431 and Batman Annual #12Batman: The Caped Crusader Vol. 2	Batman #432-439Batman: A Lonely Place of Dying	Batman #440-442Batman: The Caped Crusader Vol. 2	Batman #443-444 and Batman Annual #13Batman: The Caped Crusader Vol. 3	Batman #445-454 and Batman Annual #14.Batman: The Caped Crusader Vol. 4	Batman #455-465 and Batman Annual #15.Batman: The Caped Crusader Vol. 5	Batman #466-473
**MISSING	Batman #474 (Destroyer) & Annual #16 - hopefully TBA in a future DKD volumeBatman: The Caped Crusader Vol 6	Batman #475-483 and Detective Comics #642 (Return of Scarface)Batman: Prelude to Knightfall	Batman #484-491Batman: Knightfall Vol. 1	Batman #492-497Batman: Knightfall Vol. 2	Batman #498-500Batman: Knightquest: The Crusade Vol. 1	Batman #501-504Batman: Knightquest: The Crusade Vol. 2	Batman #505-508Batman: KnightsEnd	Batman #509-510Batman: Zero Hour	Batman #511 #0Batman: Prodigal	Batman #512-514Batman: Troika	Batman #515Batman By Doug Moench & Kelley Jones Vol. 1	Batman #515-519
**MISSING	Batman #520Batman By Doug Moench & Kelley Jones Vol. 1	Batman #521-525Tales of the Batman: J.H. Williams III	Batman #526Batman By Doug Moench & Kelley Jones Vol. 1	Batman #527-528Batman: Contagion	Batman #529-532Batman: Legacy Vol. 1	Batman #533Batman: Legacy Vol. 2	Batman #534Batman By Doug Moench & Kelley Jones Vol. 1	Batman #535Batman By Doug Moench & Kelley Jones Vol. 2	Batman #536-552Batman: Cataclysm	Batman #553–554Batman: Road to No Man's Land Vol. 1	Batman #555-559Batman: Road to No Man's Land Vol. 2	Batman #560-562Batman: No Man's Land Vol. 1	Batman #563-566Batman: No Man's Land Vol. 2	Batman #567-568Batman: No Man's Land Vol. 3	Batman #569-71Batman: No Man's Land Vol. 4	Batman #572-574
**MISSING	Batman #575-581 (Larry Hama run)Batman by Ed Brubaker Vol. 1	Batman #582-586Batman: Officer Down	Batman #587Batman: False Faces	Batman #588-590Batman by Ed Brubaker Vol. 1	Batman #591-597 and Batman: Our Worlds At War #1Batman By Ed Brubaker Vol. 2	Batman #598Batman: Bruce Wayne - Murderer? (new edition)	Batman #599–602Batman: Bruce Wayne - Fugitive (new edition)	Batman #603-607Batman: Hush	Batman #608–619Batman: Broken City	Batman #620–625Batman: As the Crow Flies	Batman #626–630Batman: War Games Book One	Batman #631Batman: War Games Book Two	Batman #632-634Batman: Under the Red Hood	Batman #635-641Batman: War Games Book Two	Batman #642-644Batman: Under the Red Hood	Batman #645-650 and Batman Annual #25Batman: Face the Face	Batman #651–654Batman and Son	Batman #655-658
**MISSING	Batman #659-662 (Grotesk by Ostrander)Batman and Son	Batman #663-669Batman: The Resurrection of Ra's al Ghul	Batman #670–671 and Batman Annual #26Batman and Son	Batman #672-675Batman R.I.P.	Batman #676–683
**MISSING	Batman #684 (Last Rites)Street of Gotham: Hush Money	Batman #685Batman: Whatever Happened to the Caped Crusader?	Batman #686Batman: Long Shadows	Batman #687–691Batman: Life After Death	Batman #692–699Batman: Time and the Batman	Batman #700–703Batman: Eye of the Beholder	Batman #704–707Batman: Gotham Shall Be Judged	Batman #708-709Batman: Eye of the Beholder	Batman #710–712
**MISSING	Batman #713 (Final issue before Flashpoint/New 52)

Personally I doubt the short Hama or Ostrander runs will get collected so I am hoping they do some complete collections between Troika to Contagion (#516-#528 which could be a single 12 issue TPB ) and Legacy to Cataclysm (#535-#552 which could be a single 18 issue TPB like "The Flash: Savage Velocity") - the majority of these issues were in the now OOP Batman By Doug Moench & Kelley Jones vol 1 & 2 but hopefully they can collect them again and this time include #520 & #526 as well

Of course they could also possibly decide to Omnibus Batman & Detective Comics from Batman #401 to #483, Detective Comics #568-#653 and Sword of Azrael #1 to #4

----------


## JAG2045

_Detective Comics_

Compared to Batman which is mostly collected there are still several large gaps for Detective Comics

Batman: The Dark Knight Detective Volume 1	Detective Comics #568-574Batman Year Two	Detective Comics #575578Batman: The Dark Knight Detective Volume 1	Detective Comics #579-582Batman: The Dark Knight Detective Volume 2	Detective Comics #583-591, Annual #1Batman: The Dark Knight Detective Volume 3	Detective Comics #592-600Batman: The Dark Knight Detective Volume 4	Detective Comics #601-611, Annual #2Batman: The Dark Knight Detective Volume 5	Detective Comics #612-614Batman Caped Crusader Volume 3	Detective Comics #615 (The Penguin Affair)Batman: The Dark Knight Detective Volume 5	Detective Comics #616-621, Annual #3Batman: The Dark Knight Detective Volume 6	Detective Comics #622-633
**MISSING	Detective Comics #634-638Batman Caped Crusader Volume 5	Detective Comics #639-640 (The Idiot Root) & Batman #466-473
**MISSING	Detective Comics #641 (Destroyer)Batman: The Caped Crusader Vol 6	Detective Comics #642 & Batman #475-483
**MISSING	Detective Comics #643-653, Annual #4 & #5Batman: Prelude to Knightfall	Detective Comics #654-658Batman: Knightfall Vol. 1	Detective Comics #659-663Batman: Knightfall Vol. 2	Detective Comics #664-666Batman: Knightquest: The Crusade Vol. 1	Detective Comics #667-670Batman: Knightquest: The Crusade Vol. 2	Detective Comics #671-675Batman: KnightsEnd	Detective Comics #676-677Batman: Zero Hour	Detective Comics #678, #0Batman: Prodigal	Detective Comics #679-681Batman: Troika	Detective Comics #682
**MISSING	Detective Comics #683-684 (Chuck Dixon)Robin Vol. 5: War of the Dragons	Detective Comics #685-686 (Chuck Dixon)
**MISSING	Detective Comics #687-694 (Chuck Dixon)Batman: Contagion	Detective Comics #695696Batman: Legacy Volume 1	Detective Comics #697700Batman: Legacy Volume 2	Detective Comics #701702Batman: Knight Out	Detective Comics #703-718Batman: Cataclysm	Detective Comics #719721Batman: Road to No Man's Land Volume 1	Detective Comics #722
**MISSING	Detective Comics #723 - Brotherhood of the FistBatman: Road to No Man's Land Volume 1	Detective Comics #724726Batman: Road to No Man's Land Volume 2	Detective Comics #727729Batman: No Man's Land Volume 1	Detective Comics #730733Batman: No Man's Land Volume 2	Detective Comics #734735Batman: No Man's Land Volume 3	Detective Comics #736738Batman: No Man's Land Volume 4	Detective Comics #739741Batman: New Gotham Volume 1	Detective Comics #742753Batman: Officer Down	Detective Comics #754Batman: New Gotham Volume 2	Detective Comics #755765Batman: Bruce Wayne  Murderer?	Detective Comics #766767Batman: Bruce Wayne  Fugitive	Detective Comics #768775
**MISSING	Detective Comics #776-783Batman Death & The Maidens	N.B. #783 - back up strip of prologue to D&TM onlyBatman: The Man Who Laughs	Detective Comics #784786Batman by Brian K. Vaughn	Detective Comics #787
**MISSING	Detective Comics #788-789Batman: War Games Book 1	Detective Comics #790-797Batman: War Games Book 2	Detective Comics #798-800Batman: City of Crime	Detective Comics #800808Batman: War Games Book 2	Detective Comics #809-810Batman: City of Crime	Detective Comics #811814Batman Arkham: Victor Zsasz	Detective Comics #815-816Batman: Face the Face	Detective Comics #817820Batman: Detective	Detective Comics #821826Batman: Death and the City	Detective Comics #827834
**MISSING	Detective Comics #835-836 (John Rozum)Batman: Harley Quinn (2015 TPB)	Detective Comics #837 (Countdown tie in)Batman: The Resurrection of Ra's Al Ghul	Detective Comics #838839Batman: Private Casebook	Detective Comics #840845Batman: Heart of Hush	Detective Comics #846850
**MISSING	Detective Comics #851 (Last Rites)Streets of Gotham: Hush Money	Detective Comics #852Whatever happened to the Caped Crusader?	Detective Comics #853Batwoman by Greg Rucka and J.H. Williams III	Detective Comics #854-863Batman: Arkham Reborn	Detective Comics #864-865
**MISSING	Detective Comics #866 (Dennis O'Neil one shot)Batman: Impostors	Detective Comics #867870Batman: The Black Mirror	Detective Comics #871881

I'm hoping that once the DKD volumes reach Knightfall they decide to then collect Chuck Dixon's run from #683-#694 set between Troika & Contagion (especially since they already did a hardcover collection of his later Detective Comics run last year) and issues #776-#789 between Bruce Wayne: Fugitive & War Games (featuring writing by Bolles/Gagne, Brubaker, Rucka & Brian K Vaughn) 

Of course as previously mentioned once they reach Knightfall they could also possibly decide to omnibus Batman & Detective Comics from Batman #401 to #483, Detective Comics #568-#653 and Sword of Azrael #1 to #4

----------


## SJNeal

^ ^ ^ 

Wow, thanks for the comprehensive posts!  :Smile:

----------


## bob.schoonover

Yeah, that's really nice work.

It's utterly insane to me that both Ed Brubaker and Denny O'Neil have uncollected Batman work. At least in O'Neil's case it was a two-parter during a transition period on the book. Brubaker's Dead Reckoning is a really good story and it's not like DC wouldn't make money putting out another Batman by Brubaker book . . .

----------


## theegreatone

Wow thanks for that so much

----------


## JAG2045

> ^ ^ ^ 
> 
> Wow, thanks for the comprehensive posts!





> Wow thanks for that so much


You're very welcome  :Wink: 




> Yeah, that's really nice work.
> 
> It's utterly insane to me that both Ed Brubaker and Denny O'Neil have uncollected Batman work. At least in O'Neil's case it was a two-parter during a transition period on the book. Brubaker's Dead Reckoning is a really good story and it's not like DC wouldn't make money putting out another Batman by Brubaker book . . .


Agreed, I would have much rather they did that as a Brubaker collection than what we got in Batman by Brubaker volume 2 (99% the same contents as the Murderer/Fugitive TPB's except for Batman #598!)

----------


## Spideyfan1984

What's everyone's thoughts on the Road To No Man's Land and No Man's Land Omni's? Are they done right, any missing content or errors that I should know? If this has been discussed please link me, thank you.

----------


## Jely4me

> What's everyone's thoughts on the Road To No Man's Land and No Man's Land Omni's? Are they done right, any missing content or errors that I should know? If this has been discussed please link me, thank you.


I asking the same question I guess, is Batman #553 included in the Road Omni or is there a misprint?

----------


## JAG2045

> What's everyone's thoughts on the Road To No Man's Land and No Man's Land Omni's? Are they done right, any missing content or errors that I should know? If this has been discussed please link me, thank you.


One thing the NML omnibus has that wasnt in any previous collection is the Harley Quinn (1999) one shot - no idea why DC didnt include this in the modern TPBs!

----------


## ShooCat

I see this hasn't been mentioned here yet.

Due in January.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> I see this hasn't been mentioned here yet.
> 
> Due in January.


Woo!!  I've been waiting for this

----------


## ER Prest

Have contents been listed yet?

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Have contents been listed yet?


l haven't found a listing yet, but including *everything* (Dark Days, Dark Nights, The Resistance, all the one shots) should only run 900 pages - not sure if it'll they'll keep it lean or include any other stuff, but it better include at least all of those pieces

----------


## Judge Dredd

Where did you find the image from did a quick google search and do not see anything about it outside of people wanting an omnibus. Looking forward to it and good sign Death Metal will also get an omnibus. I wonder if DC will ever do just an event omnibus Crisis on Infinite Earths, Zero Hour, Infinite Crisis, Final Crisis, Flashpoint, Rebirth Special, Metal, Death Metal, and the upcoming Dark Crisis.

----------


## Nick Miller

Never mind.

----------


## ripclaw

> Where did you find the image from did a quick google search and do not see anything about it outside of people wanting an omnibus. Looking forward to it and good sign Death Metal will also get an omnibus. I wonder if DC will ever do just an event omnibus Crisis on Infinite Earths, Zero Hour, Infinite Crisis, Final Crisis, Flashpoint, Rebirth Special, Metal, Death Metal, and the upcoming Dark Crisis.


It's also the cover of the Absolute edition, according to the listing on Cheap Graphic Novels.

----------


## Brian

DC's full book market catalogue for the rest of 2022 went up on Edelweiss on Friday, and includes the Metal Omnibus. It also included another new printing of Tomasi's Batman & Robin omnibus.

https://www.edelweiss.plus/#catalogID=4696188&page=1

The specific contents of the Metal Omni aren't listed yet, other than to say it "contains the entire Dark Nights: Metal saga" and that "The main story and all tie-ins are collected in this edition". - https://www.edelweiss.plus/#sku=1779517033&page=1

----------


## JAG2045

> Where did you find the image from did a quick google search and do not see anything about it outside of people wanting an omnibus. Looking forward to it and good sign Death Metal will also get an omnibus. I wonder if DC will ever do just an event omnibus Crisis on Infinite Earths, Zero Hour, Infinite Crisis, Final Crisis, Flashpoint, Rebirth Special, Metal, Death Metal, and the upcoming Dark Crisis.


DC have done the following event omnis:

Zero Hour: Crisis in Time 25th Anniversary - Action Comics #703; Adventures of Superman #516; Anima #7; Batman #511; Batman: Shadow of the Bat #31; Catwoman (vol. 2) #14; Damage #0, 6; Darkstars #24; Detective Comics #678; The Flash (vol. 2) #0, 94; Green Arrow (vol. 2) #90; Green Lantern (vol. 3) #0, 55; Guy Gardner, Warrior #24; Hawkman (vol. 3) #13; Justice League America #92; Justice League International (vol. 2) #68; Justice League Task Force #16; L.E.G.I.O.N. '94 #70; Legionnaires #18; Legion of Super-Heroes (vol. 3) #61; Outsiders (vol. 2) #11; Robin (vol. 4) #10; Steel (vol. 2) #8; Superboy (vol. 4) #8; Superman (vol. 2) #93; Superman: The Man of Steel #0, 37; Team Titans #24; Valor #23; Zero Hour #40; material from Showcase '94 #810

Infinite Crisis - Day of Vengeance #16, Infinite Crisis Special #1; Rann-Thanagar War #16, Infinite Crisis Special #1; Countdown to Infinite Crisis; OMAC Project #16, Infinite Crisis Special #1; Wonder Woman (vol. 2) #219; Villains United #16, Infinite Crisis Special #1; Infinite Crisis Secret Files and Origins 2006; Infinite Crisis #17; Action Comics #826, 829; Adventures of Superman #639, 642; JLA #115119; Superman (vol. 2) #216, 219

Final Crisis 10th Anniversary - Batman #676683, 701702; Birds of Prey #118; DC Universe #0; DC Universe: The Last Will and Testament #1; Final Crisis #17; Final Crisis: Legion of 3 Worlds #15; Final Crisis: Requiem #1; Final Crisis: Resist #1; Final Crisis: Revelations #15; Final Crisis: Rogues' Revenge #13; Final Crisis: Secret Files and Origins #1; Final Crisis: Submit #1; Final Crisis: Superman Beyond #12; The Flash #240241; Justice League of America (vol. 2) #21; Superman/Batman #76; Teen Titans (vol. 3) #5960; Terror Titans #16

Flashpoint: The 10th Anniversary Omnibus - Flashpoint #1-5, Booster Gold #44-47, The Flash #9-12, Flashpoint: Reverse-Flash #1, Flashpoint: Abin Sur the Green Lantern #1-3, Flashpoint: Emperor Aquaman #1-3, Flashpoint: Batman Knight of Vengeance #1-3, Flashpoint: Citizen Cold #1-3, Flashpoint: The World of Flashpoint #1-3, Flashpoint: Deadman and the Flying Graysons #1-3, Flashpoint: Deathstroke and the Curse of the Ravager #1-3, Flashpoint: Lois Lane and the Resistance #1-3, Flashpoint: The Outsider #1-3, Flashpoint: Secret Seven #1-3, Flashpoint: The Canterbury Cricket #1, Flashpoint: Wonder Woman and the Furies #1-3, Flashpoint: Kid Flash Lost #1-3, Flashpoint: Project Superman #1-3, Flashpoint: Frankenstein and the Creatures of the Unknown #1-3, Flashpoint: Green Arrow Industries #1, Flashpoint: Grodd of War #1, Flashpoint: Hal Jordan #1-3, and Flashpoint: The Legion of Doom #1-3

Crisis on Infinite Earths was released in a massive box set https://www.dccomics.com/graphic-nov...earths-box-set

----------


## SJNeal

Even at ~900 pages, we can probably expect that Dark Knights: Metal omni to run $125.  Or $150 if they find a way to pad it to 1000 pages.   :Frown:

----------


## Judge Dredd

> DC have done the following event omnis:
> 
> Zero Hour: Crisis in Time 25th Anniversary - Action Comics #703; Adventures of Superman #516; Anima #7; Batman #511; Batman: Shadow of the Bat #31; Catwoman (vol. 2) #14; Damage #0, 6; Darkstars #24; Detective Comics #678; The Flash (vol. 2) #0, 94; Green Arrow (vol. 2) #90; Green Lantern (vol. 3) #0, 55; Guy Gardner, Warrior #24; Hawkman (vol. 3) #13; Justice League America #92; Justice League International (vol. 2) #68; Justice League Task Force #16; L.E.G.I.O.N. '94 #70; Legionnaires #18; Legion of Super-Heroes (vol. 3) #61; Outsiders (vol. 2) #11; Robin (vol. 4) #10; Steel (vol. 2) #8; Superboy (vol. 4) #8; Superman (vol. 2) #93; Superman: The Man of Steel #0, 37; Team Titans #24; Valor #23; Zero Hour #4–0; material from Showcase '94 #8–10
> 
> Infinite Crisis - Day of Vengeance #1–6, Infinite Crisis Special #1; Rann-Thanagar War #1–6, Infinite Crisis Special #1; Countdown to Infinite Crisis; OMAC Project #1–6, Infinite Crisis Special #1; Wonder Woman (vol. 2) #219; Villains United #1–6, Infinite Crisis Special #1; Infinite Crisis Secret Files and Origins 2006; Infinite Crisis #1–7; Action Comics #826, 829; Adventures of Superman #639, 642; JLA #115–119; Superman (vol. 2) #216, 219
> 
> Final Crisis 10th Anniversary - Batman #676–683, 701–702; Birds of Prey #118; DC Universe #0; DC Universe: The Last Will and Testament #1; Final Crisis #1–7; Final Crisis: Legion of 3 Worlds #1–5; Final Crisis: Requiem #1; Final Crisis: Resist #1; Final Crisis: Revelations #1–5; Final Crisis: Rogues' Revenge #1–3; Final Crisis: Secret Files and Origins #1; Final Crisis: Submit #1; Final Crisis: Superman Beyond #1–2; The Flash #240–241; Justice League of America (vol. 2) #21; Superman/Batman #76; Teen Titans (vol. 3) #59–60; Terror Titans #1–6
> 
> Flashpoint: The 10th Anniversary Omnibus - Flashpoint #1-5, Booster Gold #44-47, The Flash #9-12, Flashpoint: Reverse-Flash #1, Flashpoint: Abin Sur the Green Lantern #1-3, Flashpoint: Emperor Aquaman #1-3, Flashpoint: Batman Knight of Vengeance #1-3, Flashpoint: Citizen Cold #1-3, Flashpoint: The World of Flashpoint #1-3, Flashpoint: Deadman and the Flying Graysons #1-3, Flashpoint: Deathstroke and the Curse of the Ravager #1-3, Flashpoint: Lois Lane and the Resistance #1-3, Flashpoint: The Outsider #1-3, Flashpoint: Secret Seven #1-3, Flashpoint: The Canterbury Cricket #1, Flashpoint: Wonder Woman and the Furies #1-3, Flashpoint: Kid Flash Lost #1-3, Flashpoint: Project Superman #1-3, Flashpoint: Frankenstein and the Creatures of the Unknown #1-3, Flashpoint: Green Arrow Industries #1, Flashpoint: Grodd of War #1, Flashpoint: Hal Jordan #1-3, and Flashpoint: The Legion of Doom #1-3
> ...


I know they have I am talking about putting the just the main books of each of the events in one omnibus.

----------


## Destro777

I really wish DC had some kind of plan for properly collecting Sgt Rock and Enemy Ace. 
Books just forgotten in time.
Ive waited literally decades at this point - I guess its never happening.
Enough of the Batman already - sheesh.

The Showcase books released in the mid 2000s are: 
one: impossible to find anymore 
and two: printed on terrible newsprint which doesnt last and the ink bleeds when reading it.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> I know they have I am talking about putting the just the main books of each of the events in one omnibus.


That could be interesting, but it'd either sprawl (including important tie-ins) or be really incoherent. Unless they did like in Batman by Grant Morrison and had an artist come in and make fill-in/recap pages to cover important events happening outside the main minis. 

Somewhat related, but I don't think there was ever an OHC release of Convergence, was there? I have the COIE OHC, then the omnis for ZH, IC, FC, Flashpoint, and I'll get Metal. Would be nice to have Convergence for completeness sake ...

----------


## Nick Miller

Dark Nights: Metal Omnibus  
Scott Snyder, Greg Capullo (Illustrated by)
FRONTLIST | On Sale Date: January 10, 2023
9781779517036, 1779517033
Hardcover
$100.00 USD, $131.00 CAD
Comics & Graphic Novels / Superheroes 
Returnable: Y
744 pages
1.3 lb Wt
Status: Forthcoming
Availability: Not yet available
Sales Rights:  World
1
Much Love!

----------


## Adset

Now that the Young Justice complete collection is (unexpectedly) continuing, let me put out into the universe the desire to see Johns’ Green Lantern and JSA, the Zero Hour Legion, and the Kyle Rayner collections to similarly be raised from the dead. I know the list of abandoned ‘complete collection’ series is vast, but those four hit me hard.

----------


## SJNeal

> Now that the Young Justice complete collection is (unexpectedly) continuing, let me put out into the universe the desire to see Johns’ Green Lantern and JSA, the Zero Hour Legion, and the Kyle Rayner collections to similarly be raised from the dead. I know the list of abandoned ‘complete collection’ series is vast, but those four hit me hard.


Swap in Johns _Teen Titans_ instead of _GL_, and I'm right there with ya!  

If they'd release _Kyle Rayner_ Vol. 3 as solicited, they could close the gap to_ Circle of Fire_ with another couple of chunky trades.

----------


## TheTemp

> Dark Nights: Metal Omnibus  
> Scott Snyder, Greg Capullo (Illustrated by)
> FRONTLIST | On Sale Date: January 10, 2023
> 9781779517036, 1779517033
> Hardcover
> $100.00 USD, $131.00 CAD
> Comics & Graphic Novels / Superheroes 
> Returnable: Y
> 744 pages
> ...


What are the odds this will include Batman Who Laughs?

----------


## bob.schoonover

> What are the odds this will include Batman Who Laughs?


Very low, I'd think. That's more likely to appear in either (hypothetical) JL by Snyder or Batman by Snyder Compendium Omnis

----------


## Brian

Here are the books that DC is due to release next week, as per Lunar:

DC 04.12.jpg

You can find contents, page counts, and creators for each book at the links below:
Dark Nights: Death Metal TP
Future State: Gotham Vol. 1 TP
Gotham Central Omnibus HC (2022 edition)
New Gods Book Two: Advent of Darkness TP
The Sandman Book One TP. 

I saw the Sandman book in my local book shop earlier this week, so some shops already have it. It also has a direct market exclusive cover:

----------


## SJNeal

I'm still shocked that that _New Gods_ series is actually going to be collected in full...

----------


## Brian

> I'm still shocked that that _New Gods_ series is actually going to be collected in full...


It's still 4 days away, so plenty of time for that to change  :Big Grin: 

(Also, apologies to everyone for the MASSIVE sandman cover. Didn't realise it would display _that_ big!

----------


## SJNeal

> It's still 4 days away, so plenty of time for that to change


Sad but true...

----------


## JAG2045

> I'm still shocked that that _New Gods_ series is actually going to be collected in full...


Same here!

Hopefully once this New Gods run is finally collected DC will get us the rest of the uncollected Fourth World material!

Forever People (1988) 1-6
Mister Miracle (1989) 1-28 
New Gods (1995) #1-11
Mister Miracle (1996) 1-7
Takion (1996) 1-7

If they do I believe that will be all the classic Fourth World series collected

----------


## JAG2045

Organic Priced Books overview of the Gotham Central Omnibus reprint

----------


## Twice-named

> Now that the Young Justice complete collection is (unexpectedly) continuing, let me put out into the universe the desire to see Johns Green Lantern and JSA, the Zero Hour Legion, and the Kyle Rayner collections to similarly be raised from the dead. I know the list of abandoned complete collection series is vast, but those four hit me hard.


For me, its the Peter David Supergirl series. DC stopped after Volume 4.

----------


## theegreatone

For me it is Cassandra Cain's Batgirl set. Cause I sold all the other trades and singles I had for that collection. Only for it to be orphaned.

----------


## JAG2045

I would also be on board if DC brought back the Green Lantern: Kyle Rayner and Batgirl (Cassandra Cain) TPB lines!

Although personally I think DC should release series like these as Compendiums rather than 12 issue TPB's - imagine a collection of 40+ issues in one go rather then 12 issues a year

----------


## Twice-named

> Although personally I think DC should release series like these as Compendiums rather than 12 issue TPB's - imagine a collection of 40+ issues in one go rather then 12 issues a year


I’m down for that.

----------


## doolittle

> I would also be on board if DC brought back the Green Lantern: Kyle Rayner and Batgirl (Cassandra Cain) TPB lines!
> 
> Although personally I think DC should release series like these as Compendiums rather than 12 issue TPB's - imagine a collection of 40+ issues in one go rather then 12 issues a year


Oh man, a couple compendiums for the full Kyle Rayner run would be awesome!

----------


## SJNeal

While I like the idea of Compendiums, I get nervous even picking them up!  They feel as if they were made just to fall apart....  :Frown:

----------


## HandofPrometheus

> I would also be on board if DC brought back the Green Lantern: Kyle Rayner and Batgirl (Cassandra Cain) TPB lines!
> 
> Although personally I think DC should release series like these as Compendiums rather than 12 issue TPB's - imagine a collection of 40+ issues in one go rather then 12 issues a year


I don't know why DC won't just do complete collections like Marvel.

----------


## ripclaw

> I don't know why DC won't just do complete collections like Marvel.


Money.  They can charge more for multiple volumes than one uber-mega-catchall book.

----------


## Charliemouse

I wouldn’t worry about it too much, I have 5 of DC’s compendiums and even after reading them they still look brand new.  I have heard the Image ones aren’t so sturdy though, and the Irredeemable compendium I have, basically fell apart as I was reading it.

----------


## Babylon23

> For me, it’s the Peter David Supergirl series. DC stopped after Volume 4.


Agreed. David's Aquaman as well.

Also Ostrander's Spectre and Martian Manhunter, The Power of Shazam, Sandman Mystery Theatre, infinity Inc., the final volume of Englehart's Green Lantern Corps, Levitz's Legions of Super-Heroes baxter series, Kesel's Superboy and probably a few more that I'm forgetting right now.

----------


## Babylon23

> I really wish DC had some kind of plan for properly collecting Sgt Rock and Enemy Ace. 
> Books just forgotten in time.


I'd definitely buy these. 

Speaking of forgotten in time, I'd love to see Tomahawk, the Brave and the Bold Silent Knight stories, Sea Devils, Cave Carson, and some of the 50's sci-fi characters like Captain Comet, Tommy Tomorrow, the Knights of the Galaxy and Space Ranger

----------


## SJNeal

> Agreed. David's Aquaman as well.
> 
> Also Ostrander's Spectre and Martian Manhunter, The Power of Shazam, Sandman Mystery Theatre, infinity Inc., the final volume of Englehart's Green Lantern Corps, Levitz's Legions of Super-Heroes baxter series, Kesel's Superboy and probably a few more that I'm forgetting right now.


Jim Balent's _Catwoman_, O'Neil's _Azrael_, both post-Zero Hour _Legion_ books, Ostrander's _Hawkworld._.. 

I never get tired of making this list.   :Wink:

----------


## bob.schoonover

Dixon's Robin, Dixon's Birds of Prey, the solicited then cancelled/indefinitely delayed Connor Hawke series, Superman Red/Blue, pre-Waid Wally West Flash, and Shadows of the Bat (which I think they stopped just as it was coming out of the crossover palooza that was ruining the narrative flow)

----------


## doolittle

> Jim Balent's _Catwoman_, O'Neil's _Azrael_, both post-Zero Hour _Legion_ books, Ostrander's _Hawkworld._.. 
> 
> I never get tired of making this list.


I finally gave up and started selling my orphaned trades.  Goodnight, sweet princes and princesses.

----------


## Twice-named

> Agreed. David's Aquaman as well.
> 
> Also Ostrander's Spectre and Martian Manhunter, The Power of Shazam, Sandman Mystery Theatre, infinity Inc., the final volume of Englehart's Green Lantern Corps, Levitz's Legions of Super-Heroes baxter series, Kesel's Superboy and probably a few more that I'm forgetting right now.


It's a crime Sandman Mystery Theatre has never been fully collected.

----------


## Babylon23

> Jim Balent's _Catwoman_, O'Neil's _Azrael_, both post-Zero Hour _Legion_ books, Ostrander's _Hawkworld._.. 
> 
> I never get tired of making this list.


The pre-Kyle Rayner Green Lantern only had 1 volume released, although I can see why DC wouldn't want to publish anything by Gerard Jones

----------


## charliehustle415

Hi y'all I am trying to figure out where is Batman Secret Files #1 collected in? 

Amazon says that it is in Batman by King volume 5 but I don't see it anywhere? 

Was it omitted erroneously?

----------


## shaboo

Secret Files #1 is reprinted in Batman Vol. 9:

https://www.amazon.com/-/de/dp/14012...s%2C166&sr=8-2

----------


## charliehustle415

> Secret Files #1 is reprinted in Batman Vol. 9:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/-/de/dp/14012...s%2C166&sr=8-2


But not in the Deluxe editions?

----------


## SJNeal

> I finally gave up and started selling my orphaned trades.  Goodnight, sweet princes and princesses.


I've thought about doing the same, but I can't bring myself to do it.  I know most of these collections will never pick up where they left off; best we can hope for is they reprint what we already have in another format and then complete the run there.  :Frown:  




> The pre-Kyle Rayner Green Lantern only had 1 volume released, although I can see why DC wouldn't want to publish anything by Gerard Jones


This will forever be a sore spot for me.  It wouldn't have taken many volumes to complete his run, but he had to f*ck it up by being a huge scumbag...

----------


## JAG2045

> Same here!
> 
> Hopefully once this New Gods run is finally collected DC will get us the rest of the uncollected Fourth World material!
> 
> Forever People (1988) 1-6
> Mister Miracle (1989) 1-28 
> New Gods (1995) #1-11
> Mister Miracle (1996) 1-7
> Takion (1996) 1-7
> ...


I can confirm that New Gods volume 2: Advent of Darkness contains issues 15-28 which completes the 1989 series

Photo I took of the various Fourth World CE's we've gotten

IMG_4606.jpg

----------


## Brian

Here are the three collections that DC is due to release next week:

DC 04.19.jpg

You can find page contents, creators, and page counts at the links below
DCEASED DEAD PLANET TP
INFINITE FRONTIER HC
SANDMAN BOOK 02 TP (MR) - This book also has a direct market exclusive cover in addition to the general cover shown above. You can see the DM cover here.

EDIT: Okay, I don't know how to make the image bigger in the post, but you'll see it if you click on it.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*WHO'S WHO OMNIBUS VOL. 2*
Written by VARIOUS
Art by VARIOUS
Cover by BRIAN BOLLAND, GEORGE PÉREZ, and others
$150.00 US | 1,216 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-519-3
ON SALE 9/6/22
DCs encyclopedia of heroes and villains steps into the 1990s in this massive hardcover continuing the classic Whos Who biography series! Also includes the spin-off series Whos Who in the Legion of Super-Heroes, spotlighting DCs greatest team of the 30th century. Collects Whos Who in the Legion of Super-Heroes #1-7, Whos Who in the DC Universe #1-16, and Whos Who in the DC Universe Update 1993 #1-2.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*NEW TEEN TITANS OMNIBUS VOL. 1 (2022 EDITION)*
Written by MARV WOLFMAN
Art by GEORGE PÉREZ, ROMEO TANGHAL, and others
Cover by GEORGE PÉREZ and DICK GIORDANO
$100.00 US | 692 pages | 7 1/4" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-672-5
ON SALE 9/13/22
Offered again! In 1980, writer Marv Wolfman and artist George Pérez introduced a timeless team including Robin, Kid Flash, Wonder Girl, Cyborg, Changeling, Raven, and Starfire! This omnibus edition collects the teams debut in DC Comics Presents #26, plus The New Teen Titans #1-20, The New Teen Titans Annual #1, The Best of DC (Blue Ribbon Digest) #18, and Tales of the New Teen Titans #1-4.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*HOUSE OF MYSTERY: THE BRONZE AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 3*
Written by VARIOUS
Art by VARIOUS
Cover by RYAN SOOK
$150.00 US | 912 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-132-4
ON SALE 9/27/22
Welcome to the House of Mystery, where bone-chilling (and rib-tickling) revelations haunt every dark and shadowed roomand people are dying to get in! This third volume of deliciously devilish tales spearheaded by legendary comics editor Joe Orlando showcases even more of the Bronze Ages greatest writers and illustrators. Collects House of Mystery #227-254.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*HARLEY QUINN & THE GOTHAM CITY SIRENS OMNIBUS (2022 EDITION)*
Written by PAUL DINI, PETER CALLOWAY, TONY BEDARD, and others
Art by GUILLEM MARCH, ANDRES GUINALDO, and others
Cover by GUILLEM MARCH
$100.00 US | 648 pages | 7 1/4" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-676-3
ON SALE 9/20/22
Offered again! Catwoman, Poison Ivy, and Harley Quinn are tired of playing by other peoples rules. These tough ladies have a new agenda thats all their own, and theyll use any means necessary to pursue it. But can they get along and work as a team? This omnibus collects the complete 26-issue series as well as Catwoman #83, with an introduction by Paul Dini!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*HARLEY QUINN: 30 YEARS OF THE MAID OF MISCHIEF THE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
Written by VARIOUS
Art by VARIOUS
Cover by JIM LEE and SCOTT WILLIAMS
$49.99 US | 336 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-718-0
ON SALE 9/6/22
Celebrate three decades of madcap fun with DCs breakout antiheroHarley Quinn!
Packing a mallet and a PhD, this Gotham City Siren isnt afraid to dish out some punishment or insightful psychotherapy when needed. Whether shes making a ruckus in Gotham City for good ol Bats and Mr. J or living it up in Coney Island with her motley crew of pals, adventure and absurdity are never far behind. Featuring more than a dozen tales of anarchic antics spanning Harleys comics career, this deluxe hardcover collection is sure to crack some sides and heads.
Collects stories from The Batman Adventures #12, Detective Comics #831, The Batman and Robin Adventures #18, Batman: Gotham Adventures #10, Batman: Gotham Knights #14, Harley Quinn #3, Gotham City Sirens #20-21, Harley Quinn Holiday Special #1, Harley Quinn: Be Careful What You Wish For Special Edition #1, Harley Quinn 25th Anniversary Special #1, Harley Quinn: Make em Laugh #3, Harley Quinn Black + White + Red #14, Batman #98, and a brand-new story from Harley Quinn 30th Anniversary Special #1.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN: ONE DARK KNIGHT OHC*
Written by JOCK
Art and cover by JOCK
$29.99 US | 168 pages | 8 1/2" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-028-0
ON SALE 9/20/22
It was the sort of mission Batman had run a thousand times. From high above the sweltering summer streets of Gotham, Batman would escort the GCPD as the dangerous metahuman supervillain known as E.M.P. was transferred from a temporary holding cell to his permanent home at Blackgate Prison in Gotham Harbor. E.M.P.s electrical powers posed a dangerous threat, but the situation was well in hand. Until it wasnt. Now every light in Gotham is out, the police have been knocked into disarray, and a broken, bleeding Batman must fight his way to Blackgate, block by block, dragging E.M.P. behind him. But its not just the gangs who want to make life difficult for him. The dark corners of Gotham contain many surprisesand E.M.P. has many more shocks to deliver before the night is through! One of the most iconic Batman artists of the 21st century, the incomparable Jock (The Batman Who Laughs, Batman: The Black Mirror), has focused all his storytelling powers on the tale of one very, very dark night in Gotham City. Its always darkest before the dawnif it ever comes Collects Batman: One Dark Knight #1-3.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN: CURSE OF THE WHITE KNIGHT DELUXE EDITION OHC*
Written by SEAN MURPHY
Art and cover by SEAN MURPHY
$49.99 US | 280 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-681-7
ON SALE 9/27/22
From superstar writer/artist Sean Murphy comes the second thrilling chapter in the White Knight saga. After the events of Batman: White Knight, The Joker is behind bars, the Bat-Family has integrated Batmans mobile arsenal into the GTO, and Harley Quinn has moved on with her life. But unbeknownst to them, the Clown Prince of Crime still has an ace up his sleeve: he knows a dark secret about the Wayne family that threatens to change their legacy! To help even the playing field, The Joker recruits his own avenging angel, Azrael, to carry out this final act of revenge. Will Gotham City burn under the sword of Azrael, and will the Wayne name forever be tainted? This deluxe edition of the acclaimed story collects the entire eight-issue series as well as the Batman: White Knight Presents Von Freeze one-shot written by Murphy and illustrated by Batman: The Dark Knight Returns inker Klaus Janson, and features a brand-new cover by Murphy.

----------


## Forlorn

If I want Wonder Woman Rebirth Deluxe Book 1, am I just going to have to fork out the ridiculous prices being asked? That’s the only way to read them collected in the intended order, and I’m already seriously frustrated at how hard it is to find Wonder Woman I like, let alone Wonder Woman I like that’s collected.

----------


## Charliemouse

I am sure it will get an omnibus eventually though with DC that still could be many years away.

----------


## JAG2045

Just received my copy of "Batman: The Dark Knight Detective Vol 6" and it contains Detective Comics 622-633

Edit - Issue 627 only includes the new material, not the reprints of Issues 27 & 387

Posted pics here https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1423339

----------


## Timothy Hunter

> *BATMAN: CURSE OF THE WHITE KNIGHT DELUXE EDITION OHC*
> Written by SEAN MURPHY
> Art and cover by SEAN MURPHY
> $49.99 US | 280 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
> ISBN: 978-1-77951-681-7
> ON SALE 9/27/22
> From superstar writer/artist Sean Murphy comes the second thrilling chapter in the White Knight saga. After the events of Batman: White Knight, The Joker is behind bars, the Bat-Family has integrated Batmans mobile arsenal into the GTO, and Harley Quinn has moved on with her life. But unbeknownst to them, the Clown Prince of Crime still has an ace up his sleeve: he knows a dark secret about the Wayne family that threatens to change their legacy! To help even the playing field, The Joker recruits his own avenging angel, Azrael, to carry out this final act of revenge. Will Gotham City burn under the sword of Azrael, and will the Wayne name forever be tainted? This deluxe edition of the acclaimed story collects the entire eight-issue series as well as the Batman: White Knight Presents Von Freeze one-shot written by Murphy and illustrated by Batman: The Dark Knight Returns inker Klaus Janson, and features a brand-new cover by Murphy.


50 dollars for 280 pages? Ahaha I don't think so.

----------


## Captain Craig

^^^^^
That is of course MSRP.

Raise your hand, anyone in the book buying game, if you get your books without a discount? Anyone? Anyone? Bueller.....

Those interested will find it for something like $36-38 somewhere.

----------


## gohei_

> ^^^^^
> That is of course MSRP.
> 
> Raise your hand, anyone in the book buying game, if you get your books without a discount? Anyone? Anyone? Bueller.....
> 
> Those interested will find it for something like $36-38 somewhere.


Pretty much every book I buy is for cover price, or just slightly below. But never as good as a 40-50% discount.

----------


## SJNeal

> Pretty much every book I buy is for cover price, or just slightly below. But never as good as a 40-50% discount.


DCBS and Instocktrades are your friends...  :Smile:

----------


## gohei_

> DCBS and Instocktrades are your friends...


Well, when you factor in the absurdly high shipping costs (it's gotten much higher over the years) and the customs fees, I am basically paying cover price. Still, I tend to buy the really big books from IST, just to make sure they arrive in pristine condition. Seriously, you should have seen the latest one. 3 omnis in a box that could have easily fit 10+ books and still have enough room for padding.

----------


## SJNeal

> Well, when you factor in the absurdly high shipping costs (it's gotten much higher over the years) and the customs fees, I am basically paying cover price. Still, I tend to buy the really big books from IST, just to make sure they arrive in pristine condition. Seriously, you should have seen the latest one. 3 omnis in a box that could have easily fit 10+ books and still have enough room for padding.


Ooh, apologies.  I didn't realize you are not in the U.S.  That makes more sense.

----------


## gohei_

> Ooh, apologies.  I didn't realize you are not in the U.S.  That makes more sense.


Yeah, I tend not to think about the fact that I could be getting almost twice the amount of books for the same money if only I lived in the US, it just makes me sad  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SJNeal

> Yeah, I tend not to think about the fact that I could be getting almost twice the amount of books for the same money if only I lived in the US, it just makes me sad


Well you probably have twice the amount of space too, so... silver lining?  :Smile:

----------


## gohei_

> Well you probably have twice the amount of space too, so... silver lining?


Yeah, I guess  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JBatmanFan05

I got my  BATMAN, THE DARK KNIGHT DETECTIVE Volume 6 in the mail and am very happy with it, glad they seem to mostly be seeing this series thru to the end:
oie_3H6ggmTG6lQr1_prev_ui.jpg

----------


## Destro777

So they keep pushing back Denny O'Neil's The Question Omni.
Been rescheduled like 6 times now.
Better not get cancelled.

Maybe DC is adding Batman to the cover or something.

----------


## Brian

Unfortunately, lots of books are getting moved around because of the various supply and distribution issues. The Catwoman omnibus has been rescheduled at least three times, the Absolute Doomsday Clock at least twice, and every collection that was scheduled for release on 24th May has been moved into June or July. And it isn't just DC either; Marvel's books are moveable feasts as well, and they've left December free of omnis in the expectation that some books will need rescheduling later in the year.

If DC were going to cancel the book, I think they'd have done it by now. It'll likely still be published; it's just a matter of when instead of it.

----------


## Citizen Kane

> So they keep pushing back Denny O'Neil's The Question Omni.
> Been rescheduled like 6 times now.
> Better not get cancelled.
> 
> Maybe DC is adding Batman to the cover or something.


Wait, did it get pushed back from June now? It wasn't long ago where I saw that was the slated release date, and it would be a little disappointing if it got pushed back further. Hopefully, the reasoning for the push is to iron out some flaws and not due to a possible cancellation.

----------


## SJNeal

> So they keep pushing back Denny O'Neil's The Question Omni.
> Been rescheduled like 6 times now.
> Better not get cancelled.
> 
> *Maybe DC is adding Batman to the cover or something*.


You joke, however...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Destro777

> Wait, did it get pushed back from June now? It wasn't long ago where I saw that was the slated release date, and it would be a little disappointing if it got pushed back further. Hopefully, the reasoning for the push is to iron out some flaws and not due to a possible cancellation.


It moved from June 7th to June 21st.
Before that it went from Dec 2021, Jan, March, April, May, now June twice. 
DC better not cancel this one!
Ive been watching it like a hawk.

----------


## ER Prest

I have all the singles of the Question. Even got O'Neil to sign a few of them couple years ago. 

I'm okay with them pushing the omnibus back a bit (these past few months have been brutal with releases haha) but I'm definitely gonna pick this up

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*AMERICAN VAMPIRE OMNIBUS VOL. 1 (2022 EDITION)*
Written by SCOTT SNYDER and STEPHEN KING
Art by RAFAEL ALBUQUERQUE, SEAN MURPHY, DUSTIN NGUYEN, and others
Cover by RAFAEL ALBUQUERQUE
$125.00 US | 984 pages | 7 1/4" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-684-8
ON SALE 10/4/22
Offered again! Chronicling the history of a new breed of vampire, American Vampire is a fresh look at an old monstera generational epic showcasing the bloodlust that lay hidden beneath Americas most distinctive eras. Cunning, ruthless, and rattlesnake mean, Skinner Sweet is a thoroughly corrupt gunslinger. When European vampires come to the American Old West, they turn Skinner into a true monster: the very first American Vampire. Includes American Vampire #1-27, American Vampire: Survival of the Fittest #1-5, and American Vampire: Lord of Nightmares #1-5.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*AMERICAN VAMPIRE OMNIBUS VOL. 2*
Written by SCOTT SNYDER, RAFAEL ALBUQUERQUE, JEFF LEMIRE, and others
Art by RAFAEL ALBUQUERQUE, FRANCESCO FRANCAVILLA, TULA LOTAY, and others
Cover by RAFAEL ALBUQUERQUE
$125.00 US | 928 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-688-6
ON SALE 10/11/22
The American Vampire saga concludes in this massive omnibus that brings us to 1950s Hollywood, the 1970s, and even into space. This final volume brings Skinner Sweets journey through the decades to a close and collects American Vampire #28-34, American Vampire: The Long Road to Hell #1, American Vampire: Anthology #1-2, American Vampire: Second Cycle #1-11, and American Vampire 1976 #1-10. Also features a brand-new cover and introduction from series artist and co-creator Rafael Albuquerque!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN: THE LONG HALLOWEEN HAUNTED KNIGHT DELUXE EDITION OHC*
Written by JEPH LOEB
Art and cover by TIM SALE
$49.99 US | 200 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-638-1
ON SALE 10/4/22
On All Hallows Eve, theres no telling what will haunt the Dark Knight. This haunting collection contains the tales of three HalloweensBatman: Legends of the Dark Knight Halloween Special #1, Batman: Madness  A Legends of the Dark Knight Halloween Special #1, and Batman: Ghosts  A Legends of the Dark Knight Halloween Special #1.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN: THE SILVER AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 1*
Written by BILL FINGER, EDMOND HAMILTON, and others
Art by SHELDON MOLDOFF, DICK SPRANG, and others
Cover by SHELDON MOLDOFF
$99.99 US | 728 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-542-1
ON SALE 10/4/22
Join the Caped Crusader and the Boy Wonder as they enter an exciting new era of fun and adventure in the Silver Age. Featuring restored versions of iconic tales such as The Batwoman, The Bat-Ape, and The Rainbow Batman, this omnibus is sure to delight fans of Batman both young and old! Collects stories from Batman #101-116 and Detective Comics #233-257.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*THE PHANTOM STRANGER OMNIBUS*
Written by JOHN BROOME, MIKE FRIEDRICH, ROBERT KANIGHER, and others
Art by CARMINE INFANTINO, BILL DRAUT, DAN SPIEGLE, and others
Cover by NEAL ADAMS
$150.00 US | 1200 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77950-603-0
ON SALE 11/1/22
First introduced in 1952, the Phantom Stranger stands as one of DCs most enigmatic characters, a supernatural hero shrouded in mystery. This omnibus collects stories from The Phantom Stranger (1952) #1-6; The Phantom Stranger (1969) #1-41; Batman and the Outsiders #8; The Brave and the Bold #89, 98, 145; DC Comics Presents #25, 72; DC Super-Stars #18; House of Secrets #150; Justice League of America #103; The Saga of the Swamp Thing #1-13; Secret Origins #10; Showcase #80; and Whos Who: The Definitive Directory of the DC Universe #18.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*THE FLASH BY MARK WAID OMNIBUS VOL. 1*
Written by MARK WAID
Art by MIKE WIERINGO, GREG LaROCQUE, and others
Cover by MIKE WIERINGO
$150.00 US | 1,088 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-363-2
ON SALE 11/1/22
Experience Wally West inheriting the mantle of the Fastest Man Alive in this volume chronicling Mark Waids critically acclaimed run! When a freak accident gives Wally the same super-speed powers as his uncle Barry Allen, a.k.a. the Flash, Wallys journey toward becoming a true hero begins. Watch him take on terrorists, gunmen, and villains like the devious Mirror Master in these supersonic stories! This omnibus collects The Flash #62-91, The Flash Annual #4-6, Green Lantern #30-31, #40, The Flash Special #1, and Justice League Quarterly #10.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*WONDER WOMAN BY GEORGE PÉREZ OMNIBUS (2022 EDITION)*
Written by GEORGE PÉREZ and LEN WEIN
Art by GEORGE PÉREZ, BRUCE PATTERSON, and others
Cover by GEORGE PÉREZ
$100.00 US | 640 pages | 7 1/4" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-725-8
ON SALE 10/25/22
Offered again! The Worlds Greatest Heroine was reimagined in 1986 by legendary comics creator George Pérezand this new incarnation rose to unprecedented levels of popular and critical acclaim. In collaboration with co-writer Len Wein and inker Bruce Patterson, Pérez went on to craft Wonder Womans adventures for years, and his masterful stories ranged from heart-stopping battles with the Titans of myth to heartwarming interludes with Dianas trusted network of friends. Includes Wonder Woman #1-24 and Wonder Woman Annual #1.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*WONDER WOMAN: THE GOLDEN AGE OMNIBUS VOL. 5*
Written by WILLIAM MOULTON MARSTON, ROBERT KANIGHER, and others
Art by HARRY G. PETER and others
Cover by IRWIN HASEN and BERNARD SACHS
$150.00 US | 688 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77950-667-2
ON SALE 10/18/22
The Golden Age of Wonder Woman is continued in this omnibus collecting stories from the late 1940s and early 1950s! Beautiful as Aphrodite, wise as Athena, and swifter than Mercury, Princess Diana of Themyscira refuses to believe that anyone in a democracy is unimportant, or not worth saving! Join the classic heroine as she takes on villains and thrills in the name of justice. This omnibus collects stories from Wonder Woman #35-47 and Sensation Comics #90-104.

----------


## ER Prest

That American Vampire omnibus 1 has the came contents as the original printing, right?

----------


## newparisian

How is the coloring in the Swamp Thing box set? Is it closer to what the absolutes are now, or closer to the 80s?

----------


## SJNeal

> How is the coloring in the Swamp Thing box set? Is it closer to what the absolutes are now, or closer to the 80s?


99% sure it's just the trades repackaged - not recolored like the Absolutes...

----------


## newparisian

> 99% sure it's just the trades repackaged - not recolored like the Absolutes...


Hmmm.. Then I guess I'll wait for them to do an omnibus version with the absolutes' coloring. Thanks.

----------


## Judge Dredd

So what does everyone think the odds are of DC doing a Legion of Superheroes Silver Age omnibus vol 4? It would fill the gap between vol 3 and the Superboy and Legion hardcovers they put out a few years ago. They just covered the gap between those hardcovers and great darkness so really only gap left that has not been reprinted recently.

----------


## Captain Craig

^^^^
Knowing DC it is sadly a reality they could orphan it just as easy as plug the gap based on the amount of Orphaned TPBs and HCs they've left hanging over the years.

----------


## shaboo

> So what does everyone think the odds are of DC doing a Legion of Superheroes Silver Age omnibus vol 4? It would fill the gap between vol 3 and the Superboy and Legion hardcovers they put out a few years ago. They just covered the gap between those hardcovers and great darkness so really only gap left that has not been reprinted recently.


Silver Age is complete. The third Omnibus finished with Action Comics #392 (September 1970), so the next thing would be a Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 1.

I'm afraid, in the future we won't see much more than GA/SA/BA Omnibusses of Batman, Superman and Wonder Woman. The final SA Omnibusses of Flash, Green Lantern and Supergirl have been released four years(!) ago and we still haven't seen a single BA Omnibus of these solicited. Also no World's Finest SA Vol.3 (which would complete the WF Silver Age), no JLI Vol. 3, and New Teen Titans Vol. 6 has been cancelled.

Instead we'll get New 52 and Rebirth (and even newer) Omnibusses no one really needs ...

----------


## tv horror

> Silver Age is complete. The third Omnibus finished with Action Comics #392 (September 1970), so the next thing would be a Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 1.
> 
> I'm afraid, in the future we won't see much more than GA/SA/BA Omnibusses of Batman, Superman and Wonder Woman. The final SA Omnibusses of Flash, Green Lantern and Supergirl have been released four years(!) ago and we still haven't seen a single BA Omnibus of these solicited. Also no World's Finest SA Vol.3 (which would complete the WF Silver Age), no JLI Vol. 3, and New Teen Titans Vol. 6 has been cancelled.
> 
> Instead we'll get New 52 and Rebirth (and even newer) Omnibusses no one really needs ...


Are you saying that we won't see the last golden age Batman volume? That would be just plain cruel.

----------


## Citizen Kane

> Instead we'll get New 52 and Rebirth (and even newer) Omnibusses no one really needs ...


I don't agree with that sentiment. I'd very much like to see a Tynion/Ram V Justice League: Dark omni. Grant Morrison Green Lantern would be alright, too.

----------


## Brian

> Are you saying that we won't see the last golden age Batman volume? That would be just plain cruel.


I think Shaboo is saying we probably won't see GA/SA/BA omnis for anything _other_ than Batman, Superman, and WW.

----------


## Judge Dredd

> Silver Age is complete. The third Omnibus finished with Action Comics #392 (September 1970), so the next thing would be a Bronze Age Omnibus Vol. 1.
> 
> I'm afraid, in the future we won't see much more than GA/SA/BA Omnibusses of Batman, Superman and Wonder Woman. The final SA Omnibusses of Flash, Green Lantern and Supergirl have been released four years(!) ago and we still haven't seen a single BA Omnibus of these solicited. Also no World's Finest SA Vol.3 (which would complete the WF Silver Age), no JLI Vol. 3, and New Teen Titans Vol. 6 has been cancelled.
> 
> Instead we'll get New 52 and Rebirth (and even newer) Omnibusses no one really needs ...


I wish they would do the Bronze Age Flash it’s the only gap in my Barry/Wally Flash collection. Legion I expected would end up being a singles/buying old archived hardcovers. I hope we at least get one silver age Superman. We got a WW and a Batman coming so hopefully we get at least one silver age Superman.

----------


## SJNeal

> Also no World's Finest SA Vol.3 (which would complete the WF Silver Age), no JLI Vol. 3, and New Teen Titans Vol. 6 has been cancelled.


Given the long stretch between JLI Vol.'s 1 and 2, I would still hold out hope for Vol. 3... if it weren't for the fact it would contain *a lot* of Gerard Jones penned issues.  I think that's what killed that book ever seeing print.

I don't recall seeing NTT Vol. 6 solicited...?  It would pick up with _New Titans_ #50, so maybe that's what they'll brand it as, dropping the "teen".

----------


## JAG2045

> Given the long stretch between JLI Vol.'s 1 and 2, I would still hold out hope for Vol. 3... if it weren't for the fact it would contain *a lot* of Gerard Jones penned issues.  I think that's what killed that book ever seeing print.
> 
> I don't recall seeing NTT Vol. 6 solicited...?  It would pick up with _New Titans_ #50, so maybe that's what they'll brand it as, dropping the "teen".


NTT 6 was solicited as a collection of the extra material rather than issues of the main title:

_The New Teen Titans era reaches the finish line in the sixth massive collection of the historic 1980s series!

The latest omnibus collection of Marv Wolfman’s outstanding run on The New Titans!

Featuring the last Marv Wolfman and George Pérez project, The New Teen Titans: Games, a standalone story involving a mysterious villain playing a deadly game with New York City as the game board, and the Teen Titans as the pieces! THE NEW TEEN TITANS: GAMES is a can’t-miss for fans new and old.

Then, launching into the individual Teen Titans Spotlight series that tells tales featuring each Teen Titan in their own adventure!

Collects The New Teen Titans: Games #1, World’s Finest Comics #300, Teen Titans Spotlight #1-21, and The New Teen Titans (Drug Awareness) #1-3._

----------


## tv horror

> I think Shaboo is saying we probably won't see GA/SA/BA omnis for anything _other_ than Batman, Superman, and WW.


Thank you for the reply.

----------


## SJNeal

> NTT 6 was solicited as a collection of the extra material rather than issues of the main title:
> 
> _The New Teen Titans era reaches the finish line in the sixth massive collection of the historic 1980s series!
> 
> The latest omnibus collection of Marv Wolfman’s outstanding run on The New Titans!
> 
> Featuring the last Marv Wolfman and George Pérez project, The New Teen Titans: Games, a standalone story involving a mysterious villain playing a deadly game with New York City as the game board, and the Teen Titans as the pieces! THE NEW TEEN TITANS: GAMES is a can’t-miss for fans new and old.
> 
> Then, launching into the individual Teen Titans Spotlight series that tells tales featuring each Teen Titan in their own adventure!
> ...


Oh damn, I completely missed that!  Thanks!  :Smile: 

Tbh, I probably would have skipped that book and would have preferred one that picked up with "Who Is Wonder Girl?" in _New Titans_ #50 and took us up to "Titans Hunt".

----------


## JAG2045

> Oh damn, I completely missed that!  Thanks! 
> 
> Tbh, I probably would have skipped that book and would have preferred one that picked up with "Who Is Wonder Girl?" in _New Titans_ #50 and took us up to "Titans Hunt".


No problem, I believe the fan theory was that omnibus 6 would be the last "New Teen Titans" omnibus and the next volume would restart the numbering to be "New Titans omnibus 1" to reflect the title change to "The New Titans" at issue 50

----------


## JAG2045

Omar Overviews:

Death & Return of Superman 2022 Omnibus

----------


## JAG2045

Teen Titans by Geoff Johns omnibus (2022 edition)

----------


## JAG2045

Organic Priced Books overview 

Catwoman of East End Omnibus

----------


## slop101

> Catwoman of East End Omnibus


I actually wanted to hear from y'all about this book...

I _LOVE_ Brubaker, not a huge fan of Darwyn Cooke (I know, sacralidge, but he's just too cartoony for me), but I do like Paul Gulacy.
Is this a book I should pick up?

----------


## newparisian

> I actually wanted to hear from y'all about this book...
> 
> I _LOVE_ Brubaker, not a huge fan of Darwyn Cooke (I know, sacralidge, but he's just too cartoony for me), but I do like Paul Gulacy.
> Is this a book I should pick up?


100% pick it up. It's the only Catwoman run that's worth a damn, and Brubaker is great on writing. Cooke only does the OGN and the first 4 issues, I believe.

----------


## Brian

> I actually wanted to hear from y'all about this book...
> 
> I _LOVE_ Brubaker, not a huge fan of Darwyn Cooke (I know, sacralidge, but he's just too cartoony for me), but I do like Paul Gulacy.
> Is this a book I should pick up?


It depends on how much you dislike the Cooke style of art. Gulacy does roughly a quarter of the art in the book. Cooke does a bit less, but the remaining art is more similar to Cooke than Gulacy. If you look at the video from about 2:20 you'll get an idea of what the art between Cooke and Gulacy is like, which might help

Personally, I'm not a fan of Gulacy's art, but I'm still picking this up the second I see it going for a decent price. Writing wise, I think Brubaker knocks it out of the park on this series. The only gripes I'd have about the story is the treatment of one returning character (no spoilers, in case you don't know the plot), and that his final issues feel a bit rushed, probably because he had to work the War Games crossover into them. If the non-Cooke/Gulacy artwork isn't too cartoony for you, then I'd say go for it.

----------


## theegreatone

I would like it but I have that whole series in fat TPB form and I would hate to have half in different formats as I liked the later run also.

----------


## Jely4me

> I actually wanted to hear from y'all about this book...
> 
> I _LOVE_ Brubaker, not a huge fan of Darwyn Cooke (I know, sacralidge, but he's just too cartoony for me), but I do like Paul Gulacy.
> Is this a book I should pick up?


I’m waiting for my copy. Is this even out? It’s the last piece of my Brubaker Batman/DC work that I’m looking for…

----------


## Brian

> I’m waiting for my copy. Is this even out? It’s the last piece of my Brubaker Batman/DC work that I’m looking for…


Officially, it's due out this week in the direct market, and next week in the book market. But copies seem to have been floating around since early June.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*THE BOOKS OF MAGIC OMNIBUS VOL. 3 (THE SANDMAN UNIVERSE CLASSICS)*
Written by DYLAN HORROCKS, SI SPENCER, and
JOHN NEY RIEBER
Art by RICHARD CASE, DEAN ORMSTON, and others
Cover by CHRIS BACHALO
$125.00 US | 1,200 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-736-4
ON SALE 11/22/22
Tim Hunter has lost family and friends, outwitted demons, and claimed the right to be the one true Tim. Now he faces his most challenging trial ever: learning to finally be a proper magician. Will Tim live up to his destiny of becoming the greatest mage of all time? This third and final omnibus collects The Trenchcoat Brigade #1-4, The Names of Magic #1-5, Hunter: The Age of Magic #1-25, and Books of Magick: Life During Wartime #1-15.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*GRAYSON THE SUPERSPY OMNIBUS (2022 EDITION)*
Written by TIM SEELEY, TOM KING, and others
Art by MIKEL JANÍN, STEPHEN MOONEY, and others
Cover by MIKEL JANÍN
$100.00 US | 792 pages | 7 1/4" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-732-6
ON SALE 11/15/22
Offered again! To the heroes, villains, and ordinary citizens of Earth, Dick Grayson is deadbut death is the perfect cover story for an agent of Spyral. Now, as Batmans man on the inside, Dick must learn Spyrals secrets as they strive to uncover the secret identity of every superhero on the globe. Collects Grayson #1-20, Grayson: Futures End #1, Secret Origins #8, Grayson Annual #1-3, Robin War #1-2, and Nightwing: Rebirth #1.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*CATWOMAN: LONELY CITY OHC*
Written by CLIFF CHIANG
Art and cover by CLIFF CHIANG
$29.99 US | 208 pages | 8 1/2" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-636-7
Direct market exclusive variant cover by CLIFF CHIANG
ISBN: 978-1-77952-103-3
ON SALE 11/22/22
Ten years ago, the massacre known as Fools Night claimed the lives of Batman, The Joker, Nightwing, and Commissioner Gordonand sent Selina Kyle, the Catwoman, to prison. A decade later, Gotham has grown upits put away costumed heroism and villainy as childish things. The new Gotham is cleaner, saferand a lot less free under the watchful eye of Mayor Harvey Dent and his Batcops. Its to this new city that Selina Kyle returns, a changed womanwith her mind on one last big score: the secrets hidden inside the Batcave! She doesnt need the moneyshe just needs to knowwho is Orpheus? Visionary creator Cliff Chiang (Wonder Woman, Paper Girls) writes, draws, colors, and letters the story of a world without Batman, where one womans wounds threaten to tear apart an entire city! Its an unmissable artistic statement that will change the way you see Gothams heroes and villains forever! Collects Catwoman: Lonely City #1-4.

----------


## kodave

> Officially, it's due out this week in the direct market, and next week in the book market. But copies seem to have been floating around since early June.


Does anyone know if the Catwoman of East End Omnibus generally had some shipping delays for its official release this week? Some sites have it, others don't, others had it early but don't have it anymore, etc.

----------


## SJNeal

> *THE BOOKS OF MAGIC OMNIBUS VOL. 3 (THE SANDMAN UNIVERSE CLASSICS)*
> Written by DYLAN HORROCKS, SI SPENCER, and
> JOHN NEY RIEBER
> Art by RICHARD CASE, DEAN ORMSTON, and others
> Cover by CHRIS BACHALO
> $125.00 US | 1,200 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
> ISBN: 978-1-77951-736-4
> ON SALE 11/22/22
> Tim Hunter has lost family and friends, outwitted demons, and claimed the right to be the one true Tim. Now he faces his most challenging trial ever: learning to finally be a proper magician. Will Tim live up to his destiny of becoming the greatest mage of all time? This third and final omnibus collects The Trenchcoat Brigade #1-4, The Names of Magic #1-5, Hunter: The Age of Magic #1-25, and Books of Magick: Life During Wartime #1-15.


I'm legitimately shocked they're actually completing this.  

Still would've preferred a series of chunky trades (a la _Hellblazer_) over three unwieldy monsters, but good on DC for seeing it through til the end!

----------


## SJNeal

> Does anyone know if the Catwoman of East End Omnibus generally had some shipping delays for its official release this week? Some sites have it, others don't, others had it early but don't have it anymore, etc.


I haven't checked online, but upon release week I saw physical copies at all four of the local shops I frequent in my area...

----------


## fillmont

> I'm legitimately shocked they're actually completing this.  
> 
> Still would've preferred a series of chunky trades (a la _Hellblazer_) over three unwieldy monsters, but good on DC for seeing it through til the end!


They did try chunky trades. They made all of one volume before abandoning the line. Without having any access to actual data, my best guess is that Books of Magic doesn't have enough interest to support a full trade run, but that Books of Magic fans and Omnibus collectors combined is enough to support an Omni line. Either that of the Sandman branding really does have a good amount of juice. (The chunky trade didn't have the "Sandman Universe" trade dress).

----------


## SJNeal

^ ^ ^ 

True, true... 

I'll just have to be content with my collection of floppies.   :Smile:

----------


## bob.schoonover

My LoSH 5YL v2 just arrived, so it's time for something else Legion-y to appear on PRH! We've got the 4 pre-Great Darkness Saga HCs, we've got 5YL-ZH in two omnis, it's time for the first (of two or three) Levitz omnibuses. Let's go DC Collected Editions department, we're all ready for it.

----------


## Judge Dredd

> My LoSH 5YL v2 just arrived, so it's time for something else Legion-y to appear on PRH! We've got the 4 pre-Great Darkness Saga HCs, we've got 5YL-ZH in two omnis, it's time for the first (of two or three) Levitz omnibuses. Let's go DC Collected Editions department, we're all ready for it.


We need a bronze age omnibus to collect the last four archived books that has the Jim Shooter stuff and starts the Levitz stuff

----------


## bob.schoonover

> We need a bronze age omnibus to collect the last four archived books that has the Jim Shooter stuff and starts the Levitz stuff


I would be fine with that, as well. If someone wants them to concatenate the two Legionnaires collections (and add more to them) to make a post ZH omni, that'd be great, too! I'm here for any and all of it.

----------


## ER Prest

Kinda salty the second volume of 100 Bullets Omnibus left out the Brother Lono mini. It was only 8 issues. Maaaaaan.

----------


## Destro777

> Kinda salty the second volume of 100 Bullets Omnibus left out the Brother Lono mini. It was only 8 issues. Maaaaaan.


Yeah not including Lono mini is a total failure.
Im more salty I passed on the 100 Bullets Deluxe HCs that released years ago. Much better option than these unwieldy ginormous omnis, the design looks better too on shelves. The Deluxe HCs will likely never see print again  :Frown:  Still my biggest regret in comic collecting.

----------


## TheTemp

> Yeah not including Lono mini is a total failure.
> Im more salty I passed on the 100 Bullets Deluxe HCs that released years ago. Much better option than these unwieldy ginormous omnis, the design looks better too on shelves. The Deluxe HCs will likely never see print again  Still my biggest regret in comic collecting.


I could’ve sworn when Brother Lono was released that they said they had several things planned.. yet Lono is the only thing they’ve done since then. I was hoping there was going to be another couple mini series with some thing to make another Deluxe!

----------


## DimitarMace

Hello I am planning to buy Green Lantern Rebirth Deluxe Edition ,but I was wondering how's the quality of the book in terms of paper and binding ?

----------


## Destro777

> I could’ve sworn when Brother Lono was released that they said they had several things planned.. yet Lono is the only thing they’ve done since then. I was hoping there was going to be another couple mini series with some thing to make another Deluxe!


I think it was the other way around. For years Azzarello said the 100 issues of 100 Bullets was the full story and there wouldnt be anything else. Then years later after that - Brother Lono happened. But Azzarello claiming from the beginning that "Brother Lono is not a sequel to 100 Bullets". Case in point - its pretty disappointing Brother Lono wasnt a part of the new omni, at least to finally get it in oversized format and to bookend the series.

*"100 Bullets" was a series that really felt complete: 100 issues, a big, sprawling story. Every character got something of an ending, though some were a little bit of a question mark. Why come back to that world four years later? What led you back?

"Brian Azzarello: We are not going back to that world. This is an entirely different world altogether. "100 Bullets" is a novel, on its own. "Brother Lono," other than the main character, has nothing to do with "100 Bullets." There will be no briefcase. No revenge. None of that."*
https://www.mtv.com/news/2629128/int...-brother-lono/

----------


## JAG2045

Near Mint Condition overview of Catwoman of East End Omnibus

----------


## JAG2045

Near Mint Condition overview of The Question Omnibus by Dennis O'Neil and Denys Cowan Vol. 1

----------


## ER Prest

The post-N52 but pre-Rebirth Justice League of America by Hitch, the 10 issue run, has a tpd title Power and Glory. It's missing issue 5 - which was done by Kindt, Tan, and co. Is issue 5 collected in anything else? Thanks!

----------


## ER Prest

Also, did I miss a BoP trade release? Fighters by Trade collects 81-91, and the newest release, Whitewater, collects 104-112, but I can't find anything about the trade that collects 92-103. Unless I'm totally missing something here?

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Also, did I miss a BoP trade release? Fighters by Trade collects 81-91, and the newest release, Whitewater, collects 104-112, but I can't find anything about the trade that collects 92-103. Unless I'm totally missing something here?


You didn't miss anything. They just screwed up

----------


## ER Prest

> You didn't miss anything. They just screwed up


Ugh, that's even worse. 

Thanks DC.

----------


## HsssH

I think it is common that collections that are not numbered might skip some issues?

----------


## bob.schoonover

> I think it is common that collections that are not numbered might skip some issues?


That's usually to skip issues not by a primary author or artist. They're just skipping an entire trade worth of Simone's run. It's pretty odd, and the new mapping doesn't line up to the old trades so we can't just hunt down replacement volumes.

----------


## Batgrayson

Hi guys. 

Do you have any opinion about JLA by Grant Morrison omnibus? I'm asking about the edition, I already love that run  :Stick Out Tongue:  is it easy to read? Or the part of thepages at the spine of the book are hard to read? 

I can buy it at half its price just today, but I have some doubts

----------


## JAG2045

> Ugh, that's even worse. 
> 
> Thanks DC.


Yeah agreed, its crazy how they missed out part of the Simone run

Birds of Prey: Murder and Mystery	Birds of Prey #56-67
Birds of Prey: Hero Hunters	        Birds of Prey #68-80, Batgirl #57, and Batman #633
Birds of Prey Fighters by Trade	        Birds of Prey #81-91
Birds of Prey: Whitewater	                Birds of Prey #104-112

Leaving a gap of #92-#103 for no discernible reason!

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Yeah agreed, its crazy how they missed out part of the Simone run
> 
> Birds of Prey: Murder and Mystery	Birds of Prey #56-67
> Birds of Prey: Hero Hunters	        Birds of Prey #68-80, Batgirl #57, and Batman #633
> Birds of Prey Fighters by Trade	        Birds of Prey #81-91
> Birds of Prey: Whitewater	                Birds of Prey #104-112
> 
> Leaving a gap of #92-#103 for no discernible reason!


It's so weird because the gap is basically the right size for one of these volumes. It's like they'd planned to put out volume 4 during the pandemic and forgot it never happened.

----------


## SJNeal

Hmm... Were there any now-problematic creators involved with any of the skipped issues?  Can't think of any reason off the top of my head they'd do that; perhaps they still plan on releasing it down the road? 

I have all the original trades and singles, but I'd have to dig them out and research.

----------


## Dick Grayson

> Hmm... Were there any now-problematic creators involved with any of the skipped issues?  Can't think of any reason off the top of my head they'd do that; perhaps they still plan on releasing it down the road? 
> 
> I have all the original trades and singles, but I'd have to dig them out and research.


Pretty sure they’re all written by Simone and none of the artists have any problems (Nicola Scott started during that run, for example.) It really does seem like they just forgot them. Or maybe they’re experimenting with an Epic-style release schedule where the volumes aren’t necessarily published sequentially?

----------


## ER Prest

> It's so weird because the gap is basically the right size for one of these volumes. It's like they'd planned to put out volume 4 during the pandemic and forgot it never happened.





> Hmm... Were there any now-problematic creators involved with any of the skipped issues?  Can't think of any reason off the top of my head they'd do that; perhaps they still plan on releasing it down the road? 
> 
> I have all the original trades and singles, but I'd have to dig them out and research.





> Pretty sure they’re all written by Simone and none of the artists have any problems (Nicola Scott started during that run, for example.) It really does seem like they just forgot them. Or maybe they’re experimenting with an Epic-style release schedule where the volumes aren’t necessarily published sequentially?


So what's weird is 91 is actually a filler by Jim Alexander and Brad Walker. 

But I did a little research/digging, back in the Dec 2020 solicits there was something for a BoP trade Blood and Circuits collecting 96-103 (which does not line up with the new collection mapping) but set with 360 pages (more in line with collecting 92-103 than the 7 solicited issues), priced at 29.99 USD, but the ISBN matches the one for Hero Hunters.  

https://www.cbr.com/dc-comics-solici...december-2020/

It honestly seems like they just flat out forgot about it and goofed up.

----------


## SJNeal

Seems like an easy enough fix, DC!  Just slap a new cover and title on the skipped batch of issues and get it out there!  :Smile:

----------


## JAG2045

> So what's weird is 91 is actually a filler by Jim Alexander and Brad Walker. 
> 
> But I did a little research/digging, back in the Dec 2020 solicits there was something for a BoP trade Blood and Circuits collecting 96-103 (which does not line up with the new collection mapping) but set with 360 pages (more in line with collecting 92-103 than the 7 solicited issues), priced at 29.99 USD, but the ISBN matches the one for Hero Hunters.  
> 
> https://www.cbr.com/dc-comics-solici...december-2020/
> 
> It honestly seems like they just flat out forgot about it and goofed up.


From what I remember nearly all of these new BOP collections have the wrong issues listing in the initial solicits (and some places probably never updated the contents!) so I wouldn't be surprised if the CE department got confused themselves and thought it had already come out!

----------


## ER Prest

> Seems like an easy enough fix, DC!  Just slap a new cover and title on the skipped batch of issues and get it out there!





> From what I remember nearly all of these new BOP collections have the wrong issues listing in the initial solicits (and some places probably never updated the contents!) so I wouldn't be surprised if the CE department got confused themselves and thought it had already come out!


Oh wow, I didn't realize that. I don't pay too much attention to solicits, honestly. 

But it should be pretty easy...maybe we can even get them to release 2-3 tpbs to finish Dixon's run so it meets up nicely with the start of Simone's. I can dream.

----------


## SJNeal

3 trades would easily wrap up Dixon's run (which I would love to see), but there's another volumes worth of issues between his last and Simone's first.  All worth collecting, imho...

----------


## ER Prest

> 3 trades would easily wrap up Dixon's run (which I would love to see), but there's another volumes worth of issues between his last and Simone's first.  All worth collecting, imho...


I think Dixon's run ends at 45? And the last of his trades left off at 21 or 22. So easily fit that in 2 trades. Then Terry Moore writes 5 or 6 issues, followed by Gilbert Hernandez for another 5 or 6.

So yeah, 3 trades in total. Not sure if there are an annuals or other tie ins/crossovers, but very doable in 3

----------


## slop101

Catwoman Omni seems to be sold out at all the usual places, and CGN says not to expect a restock until October.
It's crazy out there!

----------


## bob.schoonover

https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779521521

Kind of hilarious that we're just rolling along with more Birds of Prey w/o ever addressing that gap in Simone's run.  If anyone wants to kill some time, PRH has a bunch more DC trades starting to appear for the first few months of 2023

----------


## HsssH

Asides of Way's Doom Patrol getting deluxe nothing else looks really interesting to me.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*SLEEPER OMNIBUS (2022 EDITION)*
Written by ED BRUBAKER
Art by SEAN PHILLIPS, COLIN WILSON, and JIM LEE
Cover by SEAN PHILLIPS
$100.00 US | 736 pages | 7 1/4" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-742-5
ON SALE 12/6/22
Offered again! From the Eisner-winning team of Ed Brubaker and Sean Phillips comes the saga of Holden Carver, a double agent who is left out in the cold when his handler, John Lynch, falls into a coma. Now on his own, Holden must do what it takes to avoid detection from the organization he has infiltrated and survive with his soul intact. Collects Point Blank #1-5, Sleeper: Season One #1-12, Sleeper: Season Two #1-12, Coup d'État: Sleeper #1, and Coup d'État: Afterword #1.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*ROGUES OHC*
Written by JOSHUA WILLIAMSON
Art by LEOMACS
Cover by SAM WOLFE CONNELLY
$29.99 US | 208 pages | 8 1/2" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-685-5
ON SALE 11/15/22
Ten years ago, the Rogues disbanded and went their separate ways. But time hasnt been kind to the former blue-collar super-criminals. Caught in an endless cycle of prison, rehab, dead-end jobs, broken relationships, probation, and bottomless restitution fees, the Rogues are sick of paying for their crimes. Luckily, Captain Cold has a plan. One last job that will leave them all richer than their wildest dreams and free from their pastif they can survive. Collecting the complete neo-noir heist comic in a single beautiful hardcover.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*SUPERMAN: BIRTHRIGHT THE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
Written by MARK WAID
Art and cover by LEINIL FRANCIS YU and GERRY ALANGUILAN
$49.99 US | 328 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-743-2
DIRECT MARKET EXCLUSIVE VARIANT
ISBN: 978-1-77952-105-7
ON SALE 12/13/22
What makes a farm boy from Kansas decide to become a costumed superhero who divides his time between investigating the truth and fighting for justice? Thats the question that acclaimed writer Mark Waid and inimitable illustrator Leinil Francis Yu pose in this thrilling retelling of the Man of Steels origin that explores Clark Kents humble beginnings and his Kryptonian heritage. This deluxe edition collects the entire Superman: Birthright 12-issue miniseries and features a brand-new afterword by Waid!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*DEATH OF SUPERMAN 30TH ANNIVERSARY DELUXE EDITION OHC*
Written by DAN JURGENS, JERRY ORDWAY, LOUISE SIMONSON, and ROGER STERN
Art by JON BOGDANOVE, TOM GRUMMETT, JACKSON GUICE, DAN JURGENS, and others
Cover by DAN JURGENS and BRETT BREEDING
$39.99 US | 328 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-697-8
DIRECT MARKET EXCLUSIVE VARIANT
ISBN: 978-1-77952-104-0
ON SALE 12/6/22
It was a day that no one ever dreamed would arrive: the day an unstoppable force met an immovable object. In Doomsday, Superman met his ultimate matchand his death! Relive the monumental event in this 30th-anniversary deluxe edition of the Death of Superman saga, featuring a new introduction by Dan Jurgens and more. This volume collects Superman #73-75, Adventures of Superman #496-497, Justice League America #69, Action Comics #683-684, Superman: The Man of Steel #17-19, and Newstime: The Life and Death of Superman #1plus Superman: Day of Doom #1-4 as a bonus tale!

----------


## TheTemp

Seeing all the action in the marvel thread for OHC’s with recent announcements from Omar makes me sad with how little DC has given any sort of focus to any Omnibus in the last several months. So much good content they can put out and they’re just being unusually quiet. Did the recent parent company merger really screw things around that much? I’m just trying to finish up the golden age Batman with however many volumes are left!

----------


## bob.schoonover

> Seeing all the action in the marvel thread for OHC’s with recent announcements from Omar makes me sad with how little DC has given any sort of focus to any Omnibus in the last several months. So much good content they can put out and they’re just being unusually quiet. Did the recent parent company merger really screw things around that much? I’m just trying to finish up the golden age Batman with however many volumes are left!


Yeah, this is something that just bums me out. One assumes the pre-Darkness Legion OHCs were selling well, and they're just not moving on with those. We got the Death of Iris West, but no more Flash from that era. Plenty of omnibus-able stories just sitting out there, too - Batman Contagion/Legacy and Murderer/Fugitive, Johns run on on Superman followed by a New Krypton collection, Green Arrow after Grell, GL by Marz or Winick, etc., etc. And that's just ignoring how fun omnis of the various Annual events would be (2001, Bloodlines, Legends of a Dead Earth).

----------


## Destro777

I see that Sandman Mystery Theater is getting a compendium release.
Im assuming there will (hopefully) be 2 volumes.
Its better than nothing.
https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779521538

Alan Moore's Top 10 is getting a compendium too but that series NEEDS to be read/viewed in oversized format in my opinion.
Still cool to see some of that Alan Moore stuff is not ignored. Maybe Tom Strong will get some new printings too.

----------


## ER Prest

> I see that Sandman Mystery Theater is getting a compendium release.
> Im assuming there will (hopefully) be 2 volumes.
> Its better than nothing.
> https://prhcomics.com/book/?isbn=9781779521538
> 
> Alan Moore's Top 10 is getting a compendium too but that series NEEDS to be read/viewed in oversized format in my opinion.
> Still cool to see some of that Alan Moore stuff is not ignored. Maybe Tom Strong will get some new printings too.


Sigh. I'm in for SMT. Even tho I bought the chunky trades. The 2 of them? Sigh. 

I'd be down for Tom Strong - the entirety of it. I think that's one of the last ABC comics I've yet to read.

----------


## Destro777

> Sigh. I'm in for SMT. Even tho I bought the chunky trades. The 2 of them? Sigh. 
> 
> I'd be down for Tom Strong - the entirety of it. I think that's one of the last ABC comics I've yet to read.


Yep - just another in the long line of DC books they started but didnt finish collecting. At least Sandman Mystery is getting re-released - but in the less than ideal gi-normous compendium format. I still worry those are going to fall apart eventually.

Peter David's Aquaman and Milligan's Shade are 2 series DC abandoned in tpb format from my collection. Maybe one day.

----------


## tv horror

Have there been any rumours when the Golden age Batman volume 10 will appear? It would be such a shame stopping the series so close.

----------


## Graphic Autist

> Have there been any rumours when the Golden age Batman volume 10 will appear? It would be such a shame stopping the series so close.


Silver Age Batman v1 won't begin where Golden Age Batman v9 left off? That's dumb.

----------


## Timothy Hunter

> Yep - just another in the long line of DC books they started but didnt finish collecting. At least Sandman Mystery is getting re-released - but in the less than ideal gi-normous compendium format. I still worry those are going to fall apart eventually.
> 
> Peter David's Aquaman and Milligan's Shade are 2 series DC abandoned in tpb format from my collection. Maybe one day.


Glad I have both in single issues. Still need to find the last couple issues of Shade.

----------


## tv horror

> Silver Age Batman v1 won't begin where Golden Age Batman v9 left off? That's dumb.


I agree, I also wonder will there be any other Golden age volumes down the road.

----------


## Timothy Hunter

> *DEATH OF SUPERMAN 30TH ANNIVERSARY DELUXE EDITION OHC*
> Written by DAN JURGENS, JERRY ORDWAY, LOUISE SIMONSON, and ROGER STERN
> Art by JON BOGDANOVE, TOM GRUMMETT, JACKSON GUICE, DAN JURGENS, and others
> Cover by DAN JURGENS and BRETT BREEDING
> $39.99 US | 328 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
> ISBN: 978-1-77951-697-8
> DIRECT MARKET EXCLUSIVE VARIANT
> ISBN: 978-1-77952-104-0
> ON SALE 12/6/22
> It was a day that no one ever dreamed would arrive: the day an unstoppable force met an immovable object. In Doomsday, Superman met his ultimate match—and his death! Relive the monumental event in this 30th-anniversary deluxe edition of the Death of Superman saga, featuring a new introduction by Dan Jurgens and more. This volume collects Superman #73-75, Adventures of Superman #496-497, Justice League America #69, Action Comics #683-684, Superman: The Man of Steel #17-19, and Newstime: The Life and Death of Superman #1—plus Superman: Day of Doom #1-4 as a bonus tale!


Didn't the original tpb of Death of Superman cost like 5 dollars.

Special features can only go so far. 40 dollars is a bit much for 330 pages.

----------


## etrumble

> Didn't the original tpb of Death of Superman cost like 5 dollars?
> 
> Special features can only go so far. 40 dollars is a bir much for 330 pages.


Meh.  A new floppy is  >10 cents(and sometimes >25 cents) per page.  Seems to be the going rate.

----------


## Comic Lore

Has anyone heard if they plan on moving forward from the Superman Exile Omnibus? I so want an annual Omni of Post Crisis Superman. I'd even double dip if they continued the 500 page hardcovers from the Byrne run just in the hope they keep going past where Exile leaves off. Hard to believe one of Supermans best runs can't get some kind of reprint.

----------


## slop101

2nd Omni volume of Justice League New 52 is out - any impressions? Worth getting?
First volume did end on a bit of a cliff-hanger - hate when Omnis do that.

----------


## TheTemp

If DC doesn’t want to announce any new omnibus, they’re more than welcome to announce reprints of the Batman Knightfall Omnibus.. specifically volume 3

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

November 2022 solicitations:

*DARK NIGHTS: METAL OMNIBUS*
Written by SCOTT SNYDER, JAMES TYNION IV, and others
Art by GREG CAPULLO, JIM LEE, ANDY KUBERT,JOHN ROMITA JR., and others
Cover by GREG CAPULLO and JONATHAN GLAPION
$125.00 US | 760 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-703-6
Direct Market Variant ISBN: 978-1-77952-109-5
ON SALE 1/10/23
An evil force as old as time has emerged from the nightmare realm known as the Dark Multiverse. But its not just any nightmares that have spilled out of this void. They call themselves the Dark Knights: twisted versions of Batman, each from a world where one of his worst fears has come true. To defeat them, Batman and the Justice League must undergo an impossible quest to find the mysterious metals capable of repelling the Dark Knights and their master, the fearsome Barbatos. If they fail, everything theyve ever known will be plunged into eternal darkness.
Prepare to have your world rocked with this omnibus, which collects Dark Nights: Metal #1-6, plus tie-in stories from Dark Days: The Forge #1, Dark Days: The Casting #1, Batman: The Red Death #1, Batman: The Devastator #1, Batman: The Merciless #1, Batman: The Murder Machine #1, Batman: The Drowned #1, Batman: The Dawnbreaker #1, Dark Nights: The Batman Who Laughs #1, Batman: Lost #1, Hawkman: Found #1, Dark Knights Rising: The Wild Hunt #1, Nightwing #29, The Flash #33, Hal Jordan and the Green Lantern Corps #32, Green Arrow #32, Suicide Squad #26, Teen Titans #12, and Justice League #32-33.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*BATMAN & ROBIN BY TOMASI AND GLEASON OMNIBUS (2022 EDITION)*
Written by PETER J. TOMASI
Art by PATRICK GLEASON, MICK GRAY, and others
Cover by PATRICK GLEASON and MARK IRWIN
$150 .00 US | 1,248 pages | 7 1/4" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-704-3
ON SALE 1/17/23
Offered again! Can Damian Wayne, an assassin trained from birth, learn to follow the Dark Knight's moral code as the new Robin? This omnibus collects Batman and Robin (vol. 1) #20-22, Batman and Robin (vol. 2) #0-40, Batman and Robin (vol. 2) #23.1, Batman and Robin Annual #1-3, Robin Rises: Omega #1, Robin Rises: Alpha #1, Secret Origins #4, and Detective Comics #27.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*SUICIDE SQUAD: BLAZE OHC*
Written by SIMON SPURRIER
Art and cover by AARON CAMPBELL
$29.99 US | 160 pages | Hardcover | 8 1/2" x 10 7/8"
ISBN: 978-1-77951-426-4
ON SALE 12/13/22
When five ordinary convicts are given incredible powers by the top-secret Blaze program, it falls to Harley Quinn, Peacemaker, Captain Boomerang, and King Shark to keep them on mission as they hunt down a brutal cannibal with all the powers of Superman. But no one on Earth is prepared for the cosmic secret that hides inside that cannibaland which now hides inside the Squad, too! Collects Suicide Squad: Blaze #1-3.

----------


## Avengers1986

glad a dark knights metal omni is coming but not liking the price for the page count. Omnis with under 1000 pages should be $100, but imcreasing costs of production may not make it possible

----------


## shaboo

> Silver Age Batman v1 won't begin where Golden Age Batman v9 left off? That's dumb.


Would you prefer to wait for SA Batman 1 until GA Batman 10 has been released?

----------


## tv horror

> Would you prefer to wait for SA Batman 1 until GA Batman 10 has been released?


I wouldn't mind, as it would be a great shame to get this close for them not to finish the series.

----------


## slop101

Get 'em while you can, before WB shuts down DC comics!

----------


## Graphic Autist

> Would you prefer to wait for SA Batman 1 until GA Batman 10 has been released?


Yes, I would.

----------


## Punjabi_Hitman

> Get 'em while you can, before WB shuts down DC comics!


That ain't happening no matter how much the naysayers scream and shout about it.

----------


## Bustajesse

Brightest Day 2022 edition has a printing error. Issue # 6 is a low quality scan and the artwork is printed low res and is blurry. The actual word bubbles are nice and crisp but the art is blurry in that single issue. I don’t even know how to contact DC about the issue.

----------


## Twice-named

> Brightest Day 2022 edition has a printing error. Issue # 6 is a low quality scan and the artwork is printed low res and is blurry. The actual word bubbles are nice and crisp but the art is blurry in that single issue. I don’t even know how to contact DC about the issue.


I’d send an email to Rich Johnston at Bleeding Cool. He’ll probably do an article and then DC will know if they don’t already.

----------


## Bustajesse

> Id send an email to Rich Johnston at Bleeding Cool. Hell probably do an article and then DC will know if they dont already.


Awesome, I sent him a message. 

Its a shame. Was really looking forward to this one. They even went through the effort of updating the cover under the dust jacket (which they didnt do for Gotham Central or 52 this year), so its surprising they missed this.

----------


## SJNeal

Odds are DC already knows.  Once upon a time, they'd have reprinted and replaced the defective copies, no questions asked... (those days are over).

----------


## KyleWayne

I wish DC would finish publishing the collections they abandoned:

Jim Balent’s Catwoman 
Peter David’s Supergirl
Chuck Dixon’s Birds of Prey
Tim Drake Robin
Cassandra Cain Batgirl
Kyle Rayner Green Lantern 
Legion of Super-Heroes/Legionnaires (Zero Hour reboot)
Shadow of the Bat
Superman Blue
Karl Kesel’s Superboy
Azrael
Gotham Knights 

I’m glad I could finish reading these series through DC Universe Infinite but I love these series and would like hard copies.

----------


## KyleWayne

Id also like DC to collect Chuck Dixons post-Troika/pre-Contagion Detective Comics run and reprint Batman: Second Chances and Doug Moench & Kelley Jones Volume 1. Then Id finally own print copies of post-Crisis Batman and Detective Comics from 1986-1999 (not a fan of most post-Y2K Batman books although I do love Gotham Knights, Robin, Nightwing, Birds of Prey, Cass Batgirl and Steph Batgirl. I stopped reading all but two DC books when they did the New 52, and now I read none).

----------


## KyleWayne

Sorry for posting in the wrong thread. I realize now this is for hardcovers and I posted about trade paperbacks. I stumbled upon this thread by googling “dc collected editions”.

----------


## Rincewind

> Sorry for posting in the wrong thread. I realize now this is for hardcovers and I posted about trade paperbacks. I stumbled upon this thread by googling “dc collected editions”.


There's not a separate thread for softcover vs hardcover.  Anything related to DC collected editions is relevant here.

----------


## Rincewind

> I wish DC would finish publishing the collections they abandoned:
> 
> Jim Balent’s Catwoman 
> Peter David’s Supergirl
> Chuck Dixon’s Birds of Prey
> Tim Drake Robin
> Cassandra Cain Batgirl
> Kyle Rayner Green Lantern 
> Legion of Super-Heroes/Legionnaires (Zero Hour reboot)
> ...


Add to the list:

Aquaman by Peter David
The Spectre by John Ostrander
Martian Manhunter by John Ostrander
Justice League Zero Hour

----------


## KyleWayne

> There's not a separate thread for softcover vs hardcover.  Anything related to DC collected editions is relevant here.


Thanks for the clarification!

----------


## KyleWayne

> Add to the list:
> 
> Aquaman by Peter David
> The Spectre by John Ostrander
> Martian Manhunter by John Ostrander
> Justice League Zero Hour


Ahh yes, Aquaman by Peter David! I have the first two volumes but forgot to include them.

Poor John Ostrander, huh? At least his brief run on Catwoman is available in the No Man’s Land collections.

----------


## charliehustle415

> I wish DC would finish publishing the collections they abandoned:
> 
> Jim Balent’s Catwoman 
> Peter David’s Supergirl
> Chuck Dixon’s Birds of Prey
> Tim Drake Robin
> Cassandra Cain Batgirl
> Kyle Rayner Green Lantern 
> Legion of Super-Heroes/Legionnaires (Zero Hour reboot)
> ...


you and me both brother, I got my Birds of Prey, Catwoman, Supergirl, Nightwing, Robin, and Supergirl sitting on my shelf unfinished - makes me so mad. 

why doesn't DC want my hard earned money!?

----------


## bob.schoonover

> you and me both brother, I got my Birds of Prey, Catwoman, Supergirl, Nightwing, Robin, and Supergirl sitting on my shelf unfinished - makes me so mad. 
> 
> why doesn't DC want my hard earned money!?


It makes me mad, too. Especially when I see what Marvel feels confident putting out. Can't get Batman-adjacent titles while Marvel is putting out X-Men 2099 in omnibus format. C'mon!

----------


## Adset

No one: can we get a bunch of random books put together published in the month of March 1962? Maybe slap an expensive hardcover on it?

Marvel: Well give you three!

Many people: hey can you finish Aquaman?

DC: No. Quit asking.

----------


## charliehustle415

> It makes me mad, too. Especially when I see what Marvel feels confident putting out. Can't get Batman-adjacent titles while Marvel is putting out X-Men 2099 in omnibus format. C'mon!





> No one: can we get a bunch of random books put together published in the month of March 1962? Maybe slap an expensive hardcover on it?
> 
> Marvel: We’ll give you three!
> 
> Many people: hey can you finish Aquaman?
> 
> DC: No. Quit asking.


LMAO, exactly! 

I know Birds of Prey are releasing the Simone run, but WTF DC finish the Dixon runs from all of these amazing titles first!

----------


## Rincewind

> No one: can we get a bunch of random books put together published in the month of March 1962? Maybe slap an expensive hardcover on it?
> 
> Marvel: We’ll give you three!
> 
> Many people: hey can you finish Aquaman?
> 
> DC: No. Quit asking.


A Modest Proposal:

DC can license their collections department out to Marvel.  But only for a four year period.  Marvel can do an accelerated release schedule similar to what they did with Conan (another licensed book).  We could get the entire Post Crisis Superman from the Byrne Man of Steel to the end of the Triangle Era in 10 volumes.  It's win/win/win for DC/Marvel/Omni fans.

----------


## KyleWayne

I suspect Chuck Dixon’s involvement in Comicsgate to be the reason why DC is no longer collecting his series.

----------


## Captain Craig

^^^^
Which if true is stupid. 
Who really is hurt here the most? 
Fans

Chuck and any Comicsgate folks are making a living. This idea of not publishing their work only hurts the fans of the characters that DC (any publisher) has.

----------


## Rincewind

> I suspect Chuck Dixon’s involvement in Comicsgate to be the reason why DC is no longer collecting his series.


EVS is an even bigger comicsgater.  But he worked with Geoff Johns, so his stuff will always be in print.

DC seems to go through periods where they focus on one era and ignore the others.  Mark Waid didn't get his Flash run collected until the Geoff Johns run had been fully collected in 3 different formats.

The only person I think is completely blacklisted from reprints is Gerard Jones.

----------


## SJNeal

For every sh!tty creator listed on a potential collection, there are a dozen others who get screwed, because I'm sure they could use a nice residuals check these days...

----------


## Brian

> I suspect Chuck Dixon’s involvement in Comicsgate to be the reason why DC is no longer collecting his series.


DC published a hardcover collection of some of his Detective Comics issues not too long ago, so I'm not sure that's the reason (Batman: Knight Out).

Maybe it's as simple as his stuff not selling as well as other creators or material?

----------


## KyleWayne

> DC published a hardcover collection of some of his Detective Comics issues not too long ago, so I'm not sure that's the reason (Batman: Knight Out).
> 
> Maybe it's as simple as his stuff not selling as well as other creators or material?


Well, its weird that Tim Drakes series wouldnt sell well. Hes the best Robin. 

I personally dont like Dixons politics but I can separate the art from the artist. His DC work wasnt particularly conservative with the exception of some lame Clinton jokes and Stephanies reaction when Tim asks if shes going to get an abortion. Now I doubt I would buy anything new from him, but I dont have a problem buying reprinted material. I collected Robin on and off as a kid, so these Robin collections were a nice way to get the entire series (or at least the Dixon run).

----------


## Shaggy

> That's usually to skip issues not by a primary author or artist. They're just skipping an entire trade worth of Simone's run. It's pretty odd, and the new mapping doesn't line up to the old trades so we can't just hunt down replacement volumes.


In this case it is possible to hunt down the old trades though. Birds of Prey: Perfect Pitch collects issues 92-95 and Birds of Prey: Blood and Circuits collects issues 96-103. In a a sane world DC would combine them into a new single volume.

----------


## ER Prest

The Batman The Imposter hardcover is standard size 7x10, correct? Not the Black Label Deluxe size, right? Thanks!

----------


## Judge Dredd

Is the Three Jokers HC deluxe or regular?

----------


## Avengers1986

> Is the Three Jokers HC deluxe or regular?


I think its regular, there may be an Absolute next year with extras, here is a review of the HC

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGV8CCiAeCg

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

DC Oversized December 2022 solicitations:

*AQUAMAN: 80 YEARS OF THE KING OF THE SEVEN SEAS THE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
Written by MORT WEISINGER, PAUL KUPPERBERG, PETER DAVID, GEOFF JOHNS, and others
Art by PAUL NORRIS, RAMONA FRADON, CRAIG HAMILTON, JIM CALAFIORE, and others
Cover by JIM LEE and SCOTT WILLIAMS
$29.99 US | 440 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-019-8
ON SALE 2/14/23
Celebrate Aquamans comic book debut in the pages of More Fun Comics #73 with this deluxe volume of iconic stories selected from eight decades of high-seas adventures. Featuring over 400 pages of classic and modern tales such as Aquaman Joins the Navy, The Legend of Aquaman, and The Trenchplus historical commentary from former Aquaman writers and editors Mark Waid, Paul Kupperberg, Robert Greenberger, and Paul Levitzthis edition is the perfect companion piece to the upcoming motion picture Aquaman and the Lost Kingdom!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*AQUAMAN: ANDROMEDA OHC*
Written by RAM V
Art and cover by CHRISTIAN WARD
$29.99 US | 168 pages | 8 1/2" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-733-3
ON SALE 2/21/23
Deep in the Pacific Ocean sits Point Nemo: the spaceship graveyard. Nations of the world have long sent their crafts there on splashdown, to sink beneath the seas. But there is somethingelse at Point Nemo. A structure never made by human hands. And that structure seems to bewaking up. The crew of the submarine Andromeda have been chosen to investigate, but the mystery at the bottom of the sea has also attracted Black Manta. And anything that attracts Black Manta attracts his lifelong foe, the Aquaman! But heaven help them all when the doors of the mystery at Point Nemo swing wide to admit them in

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*ABSOLUTE BATMAN: THREE JOKERS*
Written by GEOFF JOHNS
Art and cover by JASON FABOK
$100.00 US | 248 pages | 8 1/8" x 12 1/4"
Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77952-182-8
ON SALE 5/23/23
Batman doesnt understand how or why, but the fact is certain: the man he has spent a lifetime chasing isnt one man at all. There are three Jokers. Now that he knows the unbelievable truth, Bruce needs real answers. Joined by Barbara Gordon and Jason Todd, two former victims of The Jokers brutality, the Dark Knight is finally on a path to defeat the madman once and for all. Every last one of him. Geoff Johns (Doomsday Clock, Batman: Earth One) and Jason Fabok (Justice League: The Darkseid War) reunite to present one of the most overwhelming comics events in years. Collects Batman: Three Jokers issues #1-3 in the stunning Absolute Edition format.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*MILESTONE COMPENDIUM TWO TPB*
Written by DWAYNE McDUFFIE, ROBERT L. WASHINGTON III, LOUISE SIMONSON, and others
Art by CHRISCROSS, DENYS COWAN, JOHN PAUL LEON, M.D. BRIGHT, and others
Cover by DENYS COWAN
$59.99 US | 1,320 pages | 6 5/8" x 10 3/16" | Softcover
ISBN: 978-1-77951-495-0
ON SALE 1/31/23
Worlds collide when the characters of Milestone meet Superman, Superboy, and Steel from the DC Universe! Will their combined efforts be powerful enough to defeat a force that threatens to destroy both of their realities? Find out in Milestone Compendium Two, collecting Blood Syndicate #13-23, Hardware #13-21, Icon #11-21, Shadow Cabinet #1-4, Static #9-20, Superboy #6-7, Superman: The Man of Steel #35-36, Steel #6-7, and Worlds Collide #1.

----------


## Nomads1

> Poor John Ostrander, huh? At least his brief run on Catwoman is available in the No Man’s Land collections.


I'm happy at least I got his whole Suicide Squad run collected. However, his Spectre really deserves to be completed, and one more TPB would have completed his Martian Manhunter.

----------


## 4yyy65uu5u767

Made an account just to ask, is there any update at all on the second Starman Compendium? It has been delayed so many times now. I've wanted to own this series for so long now it's beyond frustrating.

----------


## Judge Dredd

Absolute Three Jokers 3 issues for 60 bucks is crazy.

----------


## ER Prest

> Absolute Three Jokers 3 issues for 60 bucks is crazy.


Well, I guess Geoff Johns still sells like hotcakes 

I feel like the absolute line has definitely gotten very...uneven in the last few years

----------


## KyleWayne

> Well, I guess Geoff Johns still sells like hotcakes 
> 
> I feel like the absolute line has definitely gotten very...uneven in the last few years


I’m surprised about that because Johns is one of the very worst writers DC has to offer.

The Absolutes have lost their special lustre.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> I’m surprised about that because Johns is one of the very worst writers DC has to offer.
> 
> The Absolutes have lost their special lustre.


It's really just an artist's line now. Yeah, Johns sells, but this is really a Fabok book. Look at the Dark Nights: Metal collection compared to Final Crisis 10 years ago. Metal should have the two Dark Days prologues, Batman Lost, and Wild Hunt included if it was a Snyder collection. Instead, it's just the Capullo issues.

ETA: apparently Batman Lost and Wild Hunt have been added in the contents since the initial solicitation. I'll still stand by the Dark Days issues needing to be included if DC was on their game for Absolute Editions

----------


## KyleWayne

> It's really just an artist's line now. Yeah, Johns sells, but this is really a Fabok book. Look at the Dark Nights: Metal collection compared to Final Crisis 10 years ago. Metal should have the two Dark Days prologues, Batman Lost, and Wild Hunt included if it was a Snyder collection. Instead, it's just the Capullo issues.
> 
> ETA: apparently Batman Lost and Wild Hunt have been added in the contents since the initial solicitation. I'll still stand by the Dark Days issues needing to be included if DC was on their game for Absolute Editions


Yeah I think youre right. I wanted to buy Absolute Sandman Overture because I own the full series in that size. Unfortunately I couldnt justify the price for six issues. Yes I know it also includes the pencils for all six issues but the technical side of things doesnt really interest me. I guess the Deluxe Hardcover is the best format of this book for me. I did buy and read the single issues but donated them when I decided I wanted it in Absolute to go with the rest of my collections.

----------


## Judge Dredd

> It's really just an artist's line now. Yeah, Johns sells, but this is really a Fabok book. Look at the Dark Nights: Metal collection compared to Final Crisis 10 years ago. Metal should have the two Dark Days prologues, Batman Lost, and Wild Hunt included if it was a Snyder collection. Instead, it's just the Capullo issues.
> 
> ETA: apparently Batman Lost and Wild Hunt have been added in the contents since the initial solicitation. I'll still stand by the Dark Days issues needing to be included if DC was on their game for Absolute Editions


I agree they should have been in there along with Hawkman Found they all feature artist worthy of being in an absolute edition.

----------


## KyleWayne

It’s great to see Peter David’s final arc on Young Justice getting collected later this year after a 2 year hiatus. It gives me hope for some of the other stalled series.

I wonder if PAD will ever write new material for DC again. I miss Linda Danvers and want her as Superwoman.

----------


## KyleWayne

> I'm happy at least I got his whole Suicide Squad run collected. However, his Spectre really deserves to be completed, and one more TPB would have completed his Martian Manhunter.


Im in the process of reading those series on DCUI. I cant wait to see Babs evolve into Oracle! I loved her so much better as Oracle than Batgirl. Nowadays I avoid any issue with her in it. 😔

----------


## Nomads1

> *It’s great to see Peter David’s final arc on Young Justice getting collected later this year after a 2 year hiatus. It gives me hope for some of the other stalled series.*
> 
> I wonder if PAD will ever write new material for DC again. I miss Linda Danvers and want her as Superwoman.


I'm excited for this too. I'd already given up hope. However, I'll only celebrate when I have the book in my hands. Not the first time DC has gone back on announced collections (I'm still waiting on Legion Worlds, Hercules, Justice Leagyue Zero Hour, Power of Shazam vol. 02, and so many others). 

Peace

----------


## Destro777

I finally got in the mood to explore my old copy of Legion of Super-Heroes The Great Darkness Saga TPB (1989 version) after owning it for several years - and this thing hit me hard. Just a dizzying amount of characters, planets, world building - I need to read more! I will admit it was very challenging to initially get into (and I actually tried once before and failed), being tossed into a story and world and sheer number of characters with almost no introduction is tough to follow but it seems you just have to jump in and go for it.

From what I understand Levitz's Legion 1984 3rd Series #1-63 was never collected outside of some tiny TPBs collecting only the first 15 or so issues? This seems like one of DC major offenses - leaving this stuff un-collected. What the heck is the matter with them?

I also saw Giffen's Legion '5 Years Later' finally got collected in omnis but the first volume goes for $300+ already. 
Why cant DC be more like Marvel and keep stuff obtainable for readers? This is ridiculous. 
How about Epic-like TPBs instead of ultra limited omnis? 

Also, I own Johns' Superman and Legion HC and Johns' Final Crisis Legion of 3 Worlds - which I really like - but will have to re-read now that I have far more context. 
I was thinking of giving Waid's 2004-ish Legion reboot's first 13 issues or so a try as well. Any opinions there?

----------


## Judge Dredd

> I finally got in the mood to explore my old copy of Legion of Super-Heroes The Great Darkness Saga TPB (1989 version) after owning it for several years - and this thing hit me hard. Just a dizzying amount of characters, planets, world building - I need to read more! I will admit it was very challenging to initially get into (and I actually tried once before and failed), being tossed into a story and world and sheer number of characters with almost no introduction is tough to follow but it seems you just have to jump in and go for it.
> 
> From what I understand Levitz's Legion 1984 3rd Series #1-63 was never collected outside of some tiny TPBs collecting only the first 15 or so issues? This seems like one of DC major offenses - leaving this stuff un-collected. What the heck is the matter with them?
> 
> I also saw Giffen's Legion '5 Years Later' finally got collected in omnis but the first volume goes for $300+ already. 
> Why cant DC be more like Marvel and keep stuff obtainable for readers? This is ridiculous. 
> How about Epic-like TPBs instead of ultra limited omnis? 
> 
> Also, I own Johns' Superman and Legion HC and Johns' Final Crisis Legion of 3 Worlds - which I really like - but will have to re-read now that I have far more context. 
> I was thinking of giving Waid's 2004-ish Legion reboot's first 13 issues or so a try as well. Any opinions there?


Just finished the silver age and bronze age LOSH and about to jump into Levitz run on 3rd series so far all his stuff has been great. 5 Years Later was great I can see why omnibus would shoot up in price. Sadly LOSH seems very limited and if you do not grab them when they come out you are out of luck. Had to hunt down a bunch of single issues. It is a shame how they do not collect it properly as it is really good. They have done some hardcovers leading up to Great Darkness and collected the Curse after that, but that still leaves a chunk of issues uncollected.

----------


## KyleWayne

On the topic of Legion of Super-Heroes, my favorite version is the Zero Hour reboot and I’m still so disappointed that DC stopped collecting it after two volumes. 

I tried 5 Years Later and couldn’t get into it. The Watchmen-esque nine-panel grids on just about every page was a major turn off. 

The Great Darkness Saga is ok but lacked impact since I already knew who the Big Bad was.

I’m surprised the Threeboot hasn’t been recollected since it was originally published. That was my first experience with LSH and I liked it a lot.

----------


## bob.schoonover

I'd love to see a few different Legion omnis - since 5YL vol 1 sold out, I'm hoping that's possible - the big two being Levitz's run (vol 3) and post-Zero Hour (ideally, including all the contents of the two Legionairres collections plus a decent amount more). It has been bothering me for about 15 years now that DC keeps trying to make the LoSH happen again* w/o providing any good collections on the stands to help people enjoy the team.

*in no particular order, in Waid's Brave and the Bold, Johns' and Meltzer's Lightning Saga, the New 52, and most recently Bendis's new run.

----------


## Judge Dredd

> I'd love to see a few different Legion omnis - since 5YL vol 1 sold out, I'm hoping that's possible - the big two being Levitz's run (vol 3) and post-Zero Hour (ideally, including all the contents of the two Legionairres collections plus a decent amount more). It has been bothering me for about 15 years now that DC keeps trying to make the LoSH happen again* w/o providing any good collections on the stands to help people enjoy the team.
> 
> *in no particular order, in Waid's Brave and the Bold, Johns' and Meltzer's Lightning Saga, the New 52, and most recently Bendis's new run.


I wanted to try them for years, but lack of trades held back on that until got silver age omnis and 5 years later. Ended up buying a bunch of single runs. Got everything up to vol 5, but heard that is not the best.

----------


## Nomads1

> On the topic of Legion of Super-Heroes, my favorite version is the Zero Hour reboot and I’m still so disappointed that DC stopped collecting it after two volumes.


It's my favorite era too, and I feel the same way about DC not collecting the rest of it. Even the DnA period, they also only went a couple of trades before stopping the collections. Legion Lost is awsome enough, though. 




> I tried 5 Years Later and couldn’t get into it. The Watchmen-esque nine-panel grids on just about every page was a major turn off.


The second omni more or less breaks that mold. Of course, it's a hefty price to pay just to see if now you like something that you didn't like before.




> The Great Darkness Saga is ok but lacked impact since I already knew who the Big Bad was.


Yes, I agree it diminishes quite a bit the impact of the storyline. I was reading the Legion at that time, and was totally entranced by the monthly build up. Amazing how many great stories probably would be ruined by these times of internet hype. 


Peace

----------


## SJNeal

> I was thinking of giving Waid's 2004-ish Legion reboot's first 13 issues or so a try as well. Any opinions there?


That whole volume is what sunk the franchise, imho.  First, they let Waid have carte blanche - which I'm fine with in concept, because Waid is usually awesome - but this was a case of "if it ain't broke..", and Waid treated the franchise as if it were broke.  That said, the early issues aren't horrible; they're decent comics but they had no reason to exist.  They really read like a vanity project.  Fast forward to #16 (18?) and Supergirl is thrown in as the star of the show.  We got some good art, but again, the stories left me thinking "ok... but why?".  The less said about the final 3rd of the volume (Shooter's return) the better.

I digress.  To answer your question, give the first trade or two a shot (they're both available for cheap) they're the best of that particular volume.  You get good art from Kitson, and some fun ideas that don't really go anywhere.   :Smile:

----------


## Adset

I would agree with that. I think the first two volumes are actually pretty decent, but I did have a hard time separating the book with the decision to reboot the entire franchise. I didn’t understand why Waid and Kitson couldn’t have just taken over The Legion (I think that was the title cancelled to make room for the Threeboot? It’s been a minute) or, if DC was just looking for a sales boost, relaunch their run with a new #1.

But I’d recommend checking out the first two trades, maybe even the first three, however many they put out before Supergirl joins. It definitely became a different book after that.

----------


## Nomads1

> *I would agree with that. I think the first two volumes are actually pretty decent, but I did have a hard time separating the book with the decision to reboot the entire franchise. I didn’t understand why Waid and Kitson couldn’t have just taken over The Legion (I think that was the title cancelled to make room for the Threeboot? It’s been a minute) or, if DC was just looking for a sales boost, relaunch their run with a new #1.*
> 
> But I’d recommend checking out the first two trades, maybe even the first three, however many they put out before Supergirl joins. It definitely became a different book after that.


Exactly. I've always said this. The Threeboot was a bad and unnecessary editorial or creatiive decision (not sure which it was). There was nothing that could've prevented Waid from telling the story he wanted with the Zero-Hour Reboot/DnA Legion, with only some minor tweaking, and the new reboot only served to really further weaken the franchise as a whole. 

Peace

----------


## Rincewind

> Exactly. I've always said this. The Threeboot was a bad and unnecessary editorial or creatiive decision (not sure which it was). There was nothing that could've prevented Waid from telling the story he wanted with the Zero-Hour Reboot/DnA Legion, with only some minor tweaking, and the new reboot only served to really further weaken the franchise as a whole. 
> 
> Peace


I'm pretty sure the Threeboot was a mandate from editorial and not something Waid wanted.

----------


## Destro777

> That whole volume is what sunk the franchise, imho.  First, they let Waid have carte blanche - which I'm fine with in concept, because Waid is usually awesome - but this was a case of "if it ain't broke..", and Waid treated the franchise as if it were broke.  That said, the early issues aren't horrible; they're decent comics but they had no reason to exist.  They really read like a vanity project.  Fast forward to #16 (18?) and Supergirl is thrown in as the star of the show.  We got some good art, but again, the stories left me thinking "ok... but why?".  The less said about the final 3rd of the volume (Shooter's return) the better.
> 
> I digress.  To answer your question, give the first trade or two a shot (they're both available for cheap) they're the best of that particular volume.  You get good art from Kitson, and some fun ideas that don't really go anywhere.


Thanks for your input (and others in this thread as well). Just briefly, and recently, researching about the Legion, it seems Waid's Threeboot was basically ordered by DC to try to get away from the ultra detailed and near impenetrable Legion mythos for new readers. But looking back after all these years - that grand history is the main element that makes the Legion so great. 

Basically for me just discovering this stuff in 2022 - its a crime the Legion is barely collected by DC. Ill never be able to read it outside of digging for the backissues.

----------


## KyleWayne

As someone who had never read LSH before, the threeboot was a great place to start. Newbies like me were the target audience and we liked it. I’m not interested in the pre-Crisis LSH, and I doubt most readers are interested in starting with 1950s comic books. Plus, Clark Kent as Superboy is stupid and lame as hell (which is why I don’t like his post-Infinite Crisis history and status quo). Just my two cents.

----------


## SJNeal

> As someone who had never read LSH before, the threeboot was a great place to start. Newbies like me were the target audience and we liked it. I’m not interested in the pre-Crisis LSH, and I doubt most readers are interested in starting with 1950s comic books. Plus, Clark Kent as Superboy is stupid and lame as hell (which is why I don’t like his post-Infinite Crisis history and status quo). Just my two cents.


Count me in as one of the few who think the Legion franchise is strong enough to stand on it's own, without being chained to the Superman mythos. 

#teamValor  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rincewind

> Count me in as one of the few who think the Legion franchise is strong enough to stand on it's own, without being chained to the Superman mythos. 
> 
> #teamValor


I agree.  I never knew why 'Sci Fi Heroes in the Future' needed a time traveling Superboy for the team to work.  I only read a few pre Crisis LoSH stories, but Superboy was the least interesting character.

----------


## Graphic Autist

I liked Superboy before Crisis.

----------


## Judge Dredd

> Count me in as one of the few who think the Legion franchise is strong enough to stand on it's own, without being chained to the Superman mythos. 
> 
> #teamValor


I agree I very much enjoyed that period of Legion.

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

My favorite Legion Comics feature Superboy. There’s a run by Jim Shooter that still is my favorite Legion stories. From Ferro Lad to the Adult Legion.

----------


## Nomads1

> Count me in as one of the few who think the Legion franchise is strong enough to stand on it's own, without being chained to the Superman mythos. 
> 
> #teamValor


I'm of the same opinion. 

Peace

----------


## tv horror

While awaiting some sort of word on the Golden age Batman volume 10, I was wondering if the missing issues after volume 9 were ever reprinted?

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

Anybody read the Rachel Pollack Doom Patrol?

----------


## Jely4me

> Count me in as one of the few who think the Legion franchise is strong enough to stand on it's own, without being chained to the Superman mythos. 
> 
> #teamValor


Then how come no author is capable of writing a series with some teeth? That lasts more than 20-30 issues? Youd think a rich cast of characters, unlimited sci-fi potential, the ability to create new villains of a cosmic scale, would be a slam dunk. You could even rotate characters, like the Avengers, Cosmic Boy, Lightning Lad and Saturn Girl could be the Big 3, and rotate others in and out, including them, for all kinds of adventures. And no, you dont need Superboy. Those were good times, and some of my first stories in the early 70s, but the Legion for me, hasnt been good since DnA and Coipel. Oh well.

----------


## JAG2045

> Anybody read the Rachel Pollack Doom Patrol?


Not yet, my copy is en route though and Timothycat over on MMW posted some pics

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1462581

I really hope DC now put out Vol 3 (by Arcudi) and Vol 5 (by Keith Giffen) which only had TPB's of issues 1-14, collected to have the entire Doom Patrol!

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

Thanks for the reply!

The pictures look great from the link you sent.

I bought the Nancy Collins Swamp Thing as a blind buy and that book exceeded my expectations.

I hope this one is another hidden gem.

----------


## Captain Craig

> Not yet, my copy is en route though and Timothycat over on MMW posted some pics
> 
> https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1462581
> 
> I really hope DC now put out Vol 3 (by Arcudi) and Vol 5 (by Keith Giffen) which only had TPB's of issues 1-14, collected to have the entire Doom Patrol!


So vol.4 is the Byrne run?

----------


## JAG2045

> So vol.4 is the Byrne run?


Yes correct: 

*Doom Patrol vol 1* - Silver Age (complete in the Silver Age omnibus) & Bronze Age guest appearances when they had no title themselves (Doom Patrol Bronze Age Omnibus)

*Doom Patrol vol 2* - Paul Kupperberg (issues 1-18), Grant Morrison (issues 19-63) and Rachel Pollack (issues 64-87) complete and collected in - The Bronze Age Omnibus, Grant Morrison Omnibus and Rachel Pollack omnibuses plus the Flex Mentallo Deluxe Edition)

*Doom Patrol vol 3* - John Arcudi run - never been collected 

*Doom Patrol vol 4* - John Byrne run - collected in one omnibus

*Doom Patrol vol 5* by Keith Giffen run had 2x TPBs released:

We Who Are About to Die - Doom Patrol Vol.5 #1–6
Brotherhood - Doom Patrol Vol.5 #7–13
However the remaining issues of #14-#22 remain uncollected

*Doom Patrol vol 6* by Gerard Way is complete in the following 3x TPB's

Doom Patrol: Brick by Brick - Doom Patrol Vol. 6 #1–6
Doom Patrol: Nada - Doom Patrol Vol. 6 #7–12
Doom Patrol: Weight of the Worlds - Doom Patrol: Weight of the Worlds #1-7

The entire Way run will also be collected in a single Deluxe Edition in Feb 2023

----------


## JAG2045

Near Mint Condition overview of Doom Patrol by Rachel Pollack Omnibus

----------


## Nomads1

I'd love to have Giffen's whole run collected. 

Peace

----------


## SJNeal

> Anybody read the Rachel Pollack Doom Patrol?


I have, and would recommend it.  Most people slam it simply for not being Morrison, but I think she did a pretty good job of emulating the tone, at least for the first couple of arcs.  It goes downhill for me toward the end though, mostly because Ted McKeever's art is not my cup of tea.

----------


## SJNeal

> I'd love to have Giffen's whole run collected. 
> 
> Peace


Same.  22 issues is a bit much for a single chunky trade, and not enough for an omnibus.  

I'd take two smaller trades, and cross my fingers that DC doesn't cancel the second volume.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Captain Craig

> Same.  22 issues is a bit much for a single chunky trade, and not enough for an omnibus.


It is enough for an Omnibus. At least from Marvel, they have a few in the issue range. I feel there are a few SA Omnis nearly that small, w/o looking I'm thinking Suicide Squad SA. Perhaps the Supergirl SA?

----------


## Nomads1

> Same.  22 issues is a bit much for a single chunky trade, and not enough for an omnibus.  
> 
> I'd take two smaller trades, and cross my fingers that DC doesn't cancel the second volume.


Was the John Byrne Doom Patrol collection any bigger?  His series ran 18 issues and they included a couple of extras. I'm sure they could find some Giffen related work to fill in if needed. 

Peace

----------


## JAG2045

> Was the John Byrne Doom Patrol collection any bigger?  His series ran 18 issues and they included a couple of extras. I'm sure they could find some Giffen related work to fill in if needed. 
> 
> Peace


So the Byrne omnibus contained:

Doom Patrol (vol. 4) #1–18; JLA #94–99; Superman (vol. 2) #20; material from Secret Origins Annual (vol. 2) #1

Over on MMW user saidestroyer said the following here https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1463257 about padding out a Giffen Doom Patrol omnibus:

_There's also the 52 Aftermath miniseries (6 issues, written by Keith Giffen) which reads as a prelude to Giffen and Clark's run. This version of the DP was introduced in the pages of Johns' Teen Titans, so an excerpt of those issues would be great.

The first ten issues or so of the DP series had back up Metal Men stories by Giffen, DeMatteis and Maguire. They're unrelated to the story told in the Doom Patrol pages, but they'd make a nice addition to a Doom Patrol by Keith Giffen omnibus._

----------


## JAG2045

> Same.  22 issues is a bit much for a single chunky trade, and not enough for an omnibus.  
> 
> I'd take two smaller trades, and cross my fingers that DC doesn't cancel the second volume.





> It is enough for an Omnibus. At least from Marvel, they have a few in the issue range. I feel there are a few SA Omnis nearly that small, w/o looking I'm thinking Suicide Squad SA. Perhaps the Supergirl SA?


The Byrne omni was 672 pages but DC have made ones with less for example:

Justice League The Darkseid War Saga - 512
Batgirl of Burnside - 552
Wonder Woman by George Perez vol 3 - 552
Deathstroke - The New 52 - 560
New Teen Titans vol 2 - 640
Wonder Woman by George Perez vol 1 - 640
Harley Quinn & The Gotham City Sirens - 648
Batman by Grant Morrison Vol 1 - 672
Batman by Grant Morrison Vol 3 - 672

So a 22 issue omnibus (with the possible added issues) is certainly feasible

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

> I have, and would recommend it.  Most people slam it simply for not being Morrison, but I think she did a pretty good job of emulating the tone, at least for the first couple of arcs.  It goes downhill for me toward the end though, mostly because Ted McKeever's art is not my cup of tea.



The Morrison run was way better the second time I read it. The Silver Age was surprisingly good. I think the X-Men has higher highs back in the 60s but the art in 60s Doom Patrol is more consistently great, maybe the storytelling too?!? I have never read the other runs!

----------


## gohei_

A couple of recent runs, Zdarsky's Batman, Waids Worlds Finest and Ram Vs Detective all have (I think) their first trades scheduled for early next year, and all of them hardcovers. That's usually standard sized hardcovers right?
Roughly how long after does the paperback versions come out?

----------


## Nomads1

> _There's also the 52 Aftermath miniseries (6 issues, written by Keith Giffen) which reads as a prelude to Giffen and Clark's run. This version of the DP was introduced in the pages of Johns' Teen Titans, so an excerpt of those issues would be great.
> 
> The first ten issues or so of the DP series had back up Metal Men stories by Giffen, DeMatteis and Maguire. They're unrelated to the story told in the Doom Patrol pages, but they'd make a nice addition to a Doom Patrol by Keith Giffen omnibus._


That was exactly what came to mind when I suggested other related material to fill in an Omnibus. The rest you listed is just an added bonus. 

Peace

----------


## JBatmanFan05

> That's usually standard sized hardcovers right?
> Roughly how long after does the paperback versions come out?


Yes.  Standard sized.  Paperbacks I'm not sure exactly but it feels like a year or so after the hardcover.  Definitely more than 6-9 months.

----------


## HsssH

Giffen's Doom Patrol had one issue crossover with Secret Six so entire run should be 23 issues, not 22.

----------


## Captain Craig

The Pollack Doom Patrol is out of stock on IST already. 
That happened faster than I thought it might. Like, by weeks. 
Low print run so low numbers? Higher demand than I thought for a high print run?

----------


## JAG2045

Doom Patrol omnis/TPB's - (aside from some of the Way run as waiting on the Deluxe edition)

IMG_6997.jpg

----------


## SJNeal

> The Pollack Doom Patrol is out of stock on IST already. 
> That happened faster than I thought it might. Like, by weeks. 
> Low print run so low numbers? Higher demand than I thought for a high print run?


I don't think DC ever had much faith in this material, hence a low print run.  The discounts offered elsewhere online were negligible, which can also be an indicator of a low print run (according to my LCS).    

I would have felt the same way, but I think all the delays/cancellations only served to drum up interest and more people are after the omni than were waiting for the chunky trades.

----------


## Happenstance

Hoping someone here can help me. With no omni for Crisis on Infinite Earths I've been looking to get one of the hard covers to add to my collection next to my other DC omnis. Can anyone who has the 35th anniversary deluxe edition of Crisis tell me if it is the same height as an omni? I just want to make sure it's not gonna look out of place on the shelf.

----------


## doolittle

> Hoping someone here can help me. With no omni for Crisis on Infinite Earths I've been looking to get one of the hard covers to add to my collection next to my other DC omnis. Can anyone who has the 35th anniversary deluxe edition of Crisis tell me if it is the same height as an omni? I just want to make sure it's not gonna look out of place on the shelf.


Is this the one you're talking about?  Here it is next to my Zero Hour and Infinite Crisis omnis.  It's the same height as those.  Just not sure if that's the same Crisis volume you're thinking of.

Image.jpg

----------


## Happenstance

> Is this the one you're talking about?  Here it is next to my Zero Hour and Infinite Crisis omnis.  It's the same height as those.  Just not sure if that's the same Crisis volume you're thinking of.
> 
> Image.jpg


Looks like it should be that one yeah, thanks.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

> Hoping someone here can help me. With no omni for Crisis on Infinite Earths I've been looking to get one of the hard covers to add to my collection next to my other DC omnis. Can anyone who has the 35th anniversary deluxe edition of Crisis tell me if it is the same height as an omni? I just want to make sure it's not gonna look out of place on the shelf.


All DC HCs labelled as deluxe are OHCs i.e. the same height as Omnibuses.

----------


## gohei_

> Yes.  Standard sized.  Paperbacks I'm not sure exactly but it feels like a year or so after the hardcover.  Definitely more than 6-9 months.


That's what I feared. Thanks for the info.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*January 2023 solicitations:*
*
DOOM PATROL BY GERARD WAY AND NICK DERINGTON: THE DELUXE EDITION*
Written by GERARD WAY and JEREMY LAMBERT
Art by NICK DERINGTON, MICHAEL ALLRED, TOM FOWLER, and others
Cover by NICK DERINGTON
$49.99 US | 528 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8"| Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77952-138-5
ON SALE 2/28/23
EMT driver Casey Brinke has been plagued by bizarre memories her entire life. Her perception of reality and fiction is about to blur even further when she encounters Robotman, Crazy Jane, Negative Man, Flex Mentallo, and Danny the Streeta.k.a. the Doom Patrol. Together with her new friends, Casey will learn that bizarre is just the tip of the iceberg in this imaginative reinvention of the cult series written by My Chemical Romance front man Gerard Way, and illustrated by Nick Derington and a selection of the comics industrys most whimsical talents.
This deluxe edition collects all 12 issues of the 2016 Young Animal revival of Doom Patrol plus Doom Patrol: Weight of the Worlds #1-7.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*ABSOLUTE DARK NIGHTS: DEATH METAL*
Written by SCOTT SNYDER
Art by GREG CAPULLO, JONATHAN GLAPION, YANICK PAQUETTE, and BRYAN HITCH
Cover by GREG CAPULLO and JONATHAN GLAPION
$100.00 US | 288 pages | 8 1/8" x 12 1/4" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77952-156-9
ON SALE 6/13/23
Award-winning writer Scott Snyder (American Vampire) and his artistic partner in mayhem Greg Capullo (Batman) turn it up to 11 in the next thrilling entry of the Dark Nights sagaDark Nights: Death Metal!
In a universe that has been twisted by the influence of the goddess Perpetua, its up to a chainsaw-wielding Wonder Woman to restart the Multiverse and put things right. To accomplish her mission, shell need to get the original Trinity comprising herself, Batman, and Superman back together for a final encore performance that will be the Crisis to end all Crises. Let your hair down, throw your hands up, and get ready to rock, because this reunion tour will be one for the ages!
This oversize Absolute edition collects the entire seven-issue Dark Nights: Death Metal series and features behind-the-scenes art from Greg Capullo, original pencil pages, and a brand-new introduction from Scott Snyder!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*ADAM STRANGE: BETWEEN TWO WORLDS THE DELUXE EDITION*
Written by RICHARD BRUNING, MARK WAID, and ANDY DIGGLE
Art by ANDY KUBERT, ARNIE JORGENSEN, PASQUAL FERRY, and others
Cover by ANDY KUBERT
$49.99 US | 408 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover | ISBN: 978-1-77952-146-0
ON SALE 3/14/23
Discover the man behind the myth as Adam Stranges childhood on Earth is explored, his relationship with his estranged family is revealed, and secrets of Rannand of Adams new lifeare uncovered in this deluxe edition hardcover that reprints the three-issue 1990 Prestige format miniseries by Richard Bruning and Andy Kubert, with additional tales from Mark Waid and Andy Diggle. Collects Adam Strange (1990) #1-3, JLA #20-21, and Adam Strange (2004) #1-8.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*WONDER WOMAN: WHO IS WONDER WOMAN THE DELUXE EDITION*
Written by ALLAN HEINBERG
Pencils by TERRY DODSON
Inks by RACHEL DODSON
Cover by TERRY DODSON and RACHEL DODSON
$29.99 US | 160 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover | ISBN: 978-1-77952-167-5
ON SALE 4/4/23
Diana has gone missing! But Donna Troy is ready and graduates from sidekick to superhero as she takes on the mantle of Wonder Woman. Long before Allan Heinberg wrote the 2017 Wonder Woman feature film, he teamed up with Terry and Rachel Dodson to explore Themysciran intrigue and deception! This deluxe edition collects the first arc in the 2006 Wonder Woman series, issues #1-6.

----------


## TheTemp

Looks like I can skip on the Batman/Spawn hardcover that just came out since they’re releasing a Deluxe Edition in April that includes the new crossover as well.

----------


## Adset

If it was already announced prior to the Feb 2023 solicits I totally missed it — but so glad to see JSA by Geoff Johns V5 on the way. V4 came out over two years ago, so I assumed this series had been orphaned.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*DC Oversized February 2023 solicitations* (DC Omnibuses are on the way to becoming an extinct breed, 3rd month without one):

*BATMAN/SPAWN: THE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
Written by TODD McFARLANE, FRANK MILLER, DOUG MOENCH, CHUCK DIXON, and ALAN GRANT
Art by GREG CAPULLO, TODD McFARLANE, and KLAUS JANSON
Cover by GREG CAPULLO and TODD McFARLANE
$29.99 US | 280 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77952-281-8
ON SALE 4/4/23
Two of comics darkest characters cross paths again in the most anticipated comics event of the decade! Batman and Spawn are two vigilantes of the night who avenge the innocent by their own methods. When sinister forces manipulate the Dark Knight and the Hellspawn into confronting each other, you can bet that therell be hell to pay when our heroes discover the truth and turn the tables on their would-be puppeteers. This deluxe edition of the blockbuster event features the 2022 Batman/Spawn one-shot; 1994s Batman/Spawn: War Devil #1 and Spawn/Batman #1; and a gallery of behind-the-scenes art from the new story and the original tales from the '90s.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*THE BATMAN WHO LAUGHS: THE DELUXE EDITION OHC*
Written by SCOTT SNYDER and JAMES TYNION IV
Art by JOCK and EDUARDO RISSO
Cover by JOCK
$39.99 US | 280 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77952-147-7
ON SALE 4/18/23
He unleashed the Dark Multiverse in the epic series Dark Nights: Metal. Now superstar writer Scott Snyder reunites with acclaimed artist Jock to set that evil alternate realitys deadliest denizen loose in Gotham City. Half Batman. Half Joker. Combining everything that makes the Caped Crusader a hero and the Clown Prince a killer, the Batman Who Laughs is the Dark Multiverses deadliest criminal mastermind. Now hes come to Gotham to turn Bruce Waynes home into an incubator for evil. And he hasnt come alone. Emerging from another of the Dark Multiverses myriad realities comes the Grim Knight. This vicious vigilante will use any weapon at his disposal to ensure those he has marked for death stay down. A war like no othera war of the Batmenhas begun.
This deluxe edition collects the full seven-issue miniseries and the one-shot special The Batman Who Laughs: The Grim Knight, and features a brand-new wraparound cover by Jock!

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*SANDMAN MYSTERY THEATRE COMPENDIUM ONE*
Written by MATT WAGNER and STEVEN T. SEAGLE
Art by GUY DAVIS, JOHN WATKISS, R.G. TAYLOR, and others
Cover by GAVIN WILSON
$59.99 US | 984 pages | 6 5/8" x 10 3/16" | Softcover | ISBN: 978-1-77952-153-8
ON SALE 3/21/23
In this noir collection, millionaire Wesley Dodds becomes the Sandman to fight injustice in 1930s New York City, going after kidnappers, blackmailers, and predators who prey on rich socialites. Armed with a tranquilizing gas gun and driven by an unrelenting sense of justice, the Sandman moves through a decadent post-Depression landscape, stalking the predators who hide themselves beneath societys callous indifference to the weak and vulnerable. This first of two compendiums collects Sandman Mystery Theatre #1-36 and Sandman Mystery Theatre Annual #1 and features an introduction from comedian Patton Oswalt, the voice of Matthew the Raven on Netflixs The Sandman!

----------


## Citizen Kane

> *SANDMAN MYSTERY THEATRE COMPENDIUM ONE*
> Written by MATT WAGNER and STEVEN T. SEAGLE
> Art by GUY DAVIS, JOHN WATKISS, R.G. TAYLOR, and others
> Cover by GAVIN WILSON
> $59.99 US | 984 pages | 6 5/8" x 10 3/16" | Softcover | ISBN: 978-1-77952-153-8
> ON SALE 3/21/23
> In this noir collection, millionaire Wesley Dodds becomes the Sandman to fight injustice in 1930s New York City, going after kidnappers, blackmailers, and predators who prey on rich socialites. Armed with a tranquilizing gas gun and driven by an unrelenting sense of justice, the Sandman moves through a decadent post-Depression landscape, stalking the predators who hide themselves beneath society’s callous indifference to the weak and vulnerable. This first of two compendiums collects Sandman Mystery Theatre #1-36 and Sandman Mystery Theatre Annual #1 and features an introduction from comedian Patton Oswalt, the voice of Matthew the Raven on Netflix’s The Sandman!


You don't understand how excited I am to see this. A minor shame it will be a bit of a wait, but I'm pumped—instant pre-order.

----------


## KyleWayne

> Looks like I can skip on the Batman/Spawn hardcover that just came out since theyre releasing a Deluxe Edition in April that includes the new crossover as well.


The new one wasnt illustrated by Todd McFarlane so Im fine with the version that just came out last week.

----------


## Rincewind

> You don't understand how excited I am to see this. A minor shame it will be a bit of a wait, but I'm pumped—instant pre-order.


I hope for all fans of SMT that there will be a volume 2 to wrap up the series.

----------


## ER Prest

Annoyed at the Spawn/Bats ohc when I bought the standard one last week. Sigh. 

Stoked for Mystery Theatre though. I was annoyed when the dropped the trades after 2 volumes years ago. But, this will make up for it

----------


## Happenstance

Glad to see the Blackest Night Omni got a restock so I could finally get it.

----------


## Adset

Whoa — thanks for the heads up. I missed out on this previously and was waiting for a reprint/restock.

----------


## JAG2045

Amazon have just dispatched my copy of "Silver Age Batman Omnibus 1" 

All being well will arrive on Monday!

----------


## KyleWayne

What are the chances of DC continuing the collections they abruptly stopped publishing, such as Jim Balent’s Catwoman and Peter David‘s Supergirl? It hurt to see Ed Brubaker’s Catwoman run get an omnibus because I hated it and it has unfortunately been DC’s go-to take on Selina ever since.

----------


## shaboo

> What are the chances of DC continuing the collections they abruptly stopped publishing, such as Jim Balent’s Catwoman and Peter David‘s Supergirl?


Less than zero.

----------


## Rincewind

> What are the chances of DC continuing the collections they abruptly stopped publishing, such as Jim Balent’s Catwoman and Peter David‘s Supergirl? It hurt to see Ed Brubaker’s Catwoman run get an omnibus because I hated it and it has unfortunately been DC’s go-to take on Selina ever since.


It is more likely that the titles are collected in a new format like an omnibus or compendium.

----------


## JAG2045

> Less than zero.


I would say "Never say never" considering how they finally released the last Young Justice TPB after a 2 year gap and Superman omnibus 7 after a 3 year gap

----------


## shaboo

> I would say "Never say never" considering how they finally released the last Young Justice TPB after a 2 year gap and Superman omnibus 7 after a 3 year gap


We are not talking about Omnibusses. And the last issues of Jim Balent’s Catwoman and Peter David‘s Supergirl are not two years ago, but four! This will just not happen, especially when you take into account the latest dramatically dwindling numbers of classic reprints.

----------


## TheTemp

Speaking of dramatically dwindling, we are pretty much one month away from the last announced Omnibus from DC. The reprint of Tomasis Batman and Robin, releasing January 17th (according to Amazon). There are some others between now and then, but after that we are blind to any future omnibus editions, new or reprint. Its going to be a sad day.

----------


## JAG2045

OPB overview of Superman Golden Age Omnibus 7

----------


## JAG2045

OPB overview of "Who's Who Omnibus 2"

----------


## JAG2045

Pics posted on MMW board of the new Batman Silver Age Omnibus 1

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1481654

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1481671

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1481677

----------


## Timothy Hunter

Conversation Starter: What canceled collection do you wish the most actually got released?

Personally I wish DC went through with the Before Watchmen: Blue Beetle and Question hardcover. I thought the title was a bit shameless, but it would've been nice to see the Charlton Blue Beetle and Question material reprinted.

A close second would be the Monster Society of Evil hardcover. The CC Beck/Otto Binder run is considered legendary and one of the best comics of the Golden Age. The audience that reads Golden Age comics are well aware of the potentially racist content that's a staple of comics made in the 1940s. 

I'm aware that Steamboat is a major character in those old CM comics, but there's depiction of black face in Golden Age Wonder Woman comics and yellow face in Golden Age Captain America comics and those have been reprinted.

----------


## Babylon23

> Conversation Starter: What canceled collection do you wish the most actually got released?


Justice Society Of America The Complete Series By Len Strazewski And Mike Parobeck

----------


## The Lucky One

> Conversation Starter: What canceled collection do you wish the most actually got released?


Probably Starman: The Cosmic Omnibus vol 1, but a close second would be that Golden Age Flash omni that was listed on Amazon for a while.

----------


## Babylon23

A couple I'd forgotten about that were actually solicited then withdrawn: 

Aquaman by Peter David vol. 3
Power of Shazam Vol. 2 - The Worm Turns
LEgion of Super-Heroes 5 Years Later Vol. 1 - I know this became an Omnibus instead but I found that book too unwieldy

----------


## KyleWayne

> Conversation Starter: What canceled collection do you wish the most actually got collected?.


Jim Balents Catwoman 
Peter Davids Supergirl 
Zero Hour Legion of Super-Heroes
Kyle Rayner Green Lantern
Chuck Dixons Robin 
Shadow of the Bat
Chuck Dixons Birds of Prey
Cassandra Cain Batgirl

----------


## KyleWayne

> A couple I'd forgotten about that were actually solicited then withdrawn: 
> 
> Aquaman by Peter David vol. 3
> Power of Shazam Vol. 2 - The Worm Turns
> LEgion of Super-Heroes 5 Years Later Vol. 1 - I know this became an Omnibus instead but I found that book too unwieldy


With regard to books that were announced but never materialized, I’d go with Peter David’s Aquaman, Connor Hawke Green Arrow, and Impulse.

----------


## JAG2045

Batman Golden Age Omnibus 1-9 and Batman Silver Age Omnibus 1 - now we need DC to release Golden Age Omnibus 10 to plug that gap!

https://attachment.tapatalk-cdn.com/...72YROXJYGYDADA

----------


## tv horror

> Batman Golden Age Omnibus 1-9 and Batman Silver Age Omnibus 1 - now we need DC to release Golden Age Omnibus 10 to plug that gap!
> 
> https://attachment.tapatalk-cdn.com/...72YROXJYGYDADA


Holy shameless acts DC! I can't understand how the company did this seeing that Batman is so popular and always sells well, is there anyone in charge of this series we could write too?

----------


## Captain Craig

> Batman Golden Age Omnibus 1-9 and Batman Silver Age Omnibus 1 - now we need DC to release Golden Age Omnibus 10 to plug that gap!
> 
> https://attachment.tapatalk-cdn.com/...72YROXJYGYDADA


It is a great run but for sure this gap needs to be plugged. Despite the glacial activity out of the DC CE dept I have to believe someone(s) are working on a Batman GA vol.10 even if it is just one of their duties.
For instance Employee X has 8 projects they are working on with a varied state of urgency due to....reasons but B:GA vol.10 is one of those. So where other projects may get hours each day per week devoted to them perhaps our book only gets a few hours on just one day a week....but it is coming!!!! *fingers crossed*

----------


## Nomads1

> Conversation Starter: What canceled collection do you wish the most actually got released?


Ostrander and Mandrake's Martian Manhunter Vol. 3 (which would, probably, round up the series).
Ostrander and Mandrake's Spectre Vol. 3 (and subsequent vols until the series is concluded).
Legionnaries vol. 3 (that should conclude the Fatal Five arc, which, IMHO, rounds up the best storylines of that relaunch, however, I'd be open to see the series continue). 
DnA's The Legion Vol. 3 (Legion World) and onward.
Justice League Zero Hour.

Peace

----------


## JPAR

I'm reading the Snyder Batman run and like it a lot. I've also read the Loeb and Sale omnibus. Now I have my eye on the Road to no man's land and the two no man's land omnibusses. Are they worth the purchage?

----------


## bob.schoonover

> I'm reading the Snyder Batman run and like it a lot. I've also read the Loeb and Sale omnibus. Now I have my eye on the Road to no man's land and the two no man's land omnibusses. Are they worth the purchage?


If you haven't read the material before, I'd say yes. It's a lot of fun and you'll see strong stories about most of the prominent bat family members and villains.

----------


## JPAR

No, I haven't read them. And what do you think of the Morisson run?

----------


## bob.schoonover

> No, I haven't read them. And what do you think of the Morisson run?


The Morrison run is the single greatest thing that ever happened to Batman, IMHO. Okay, that might be a slight overstatement, but it's probably the best extended run on the character by any writer. There are a few caveats. Volume 3 lags a little at the end - the New 52 happens halfway through that story arc and it clearly throws Morrison off a bit. And it's not light reading - especially not Vol 2, which interweaves stories from Return of Bruce Wayne, a re-telling of the Batman moments of Final Crisis, and a fun annual in with the main Batman & Robin story. The story has its detractors, but I'd definitely recommend getting Volume 1. If you don't like it, I don't think there will be much of a chance you'd enjoy the future volumes.

----------


## Charliemouse

Totally agree.

While at times it’s not the easiest read, it’s probably one of the greatest runs on a super-hero there has ever been.

----------


## Judge Dredd

Morrison on Batman was great really well done run and Batman and Robin portion was a great shake up killer book.

----------


## JPAR

What holds me back (and why I only just started on Batman) is all of the stories on the side that runs trough. Different series, events etc. That makes it difficult to follow at some times. I stopped reading comics in the early 90s. I shifted to European only. For a couple of years I'm back at comics. At first only the Indies and not the big 2. But lately more and more the big 2.

----------


## KyleWayne

> No, I haven't read them. And what do you think of the Morisson run?


The Morrison run drove me off the Batman books after coming back with Hush. I hate Damian and resent his existence (Batman should only have kids with Catwoman). 

I eventually read the complete run via my library and I hated it. I dont regret jumping off the Batbooks. The only good thing to come from the Morrison era was Stephanie Brown as Batgirl.

If you want good Batman stories, I recommend anything by Doug Moench, Alan Grant, Chuck Dixon, and Gerry Conway.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> What holds me back (and why I only just started on Batman) is all of the stories on the side that runs trough. Different series, events etc. That makes it difficult to follow at some times. I stopped reading comics in the early 90s. I shifted to European only. For a couple of years I'm back at comics. At first only the Indies and not the big 2. But lately more and more the big 2.


If you get all three NML books (Road, v1, v2), that's a complete story that shouldn't need anything except a basic familiarity with the characters. It's a mammoth story, but I don't recall any weird tie-ins that aren't included or plot points that come out of nowhere. Maybe you should be aware that two deadly pathogens passed through Gotham a bit before the story started, but that's it.

Morrison's run, just in the first volume, crossed over with the other Bat-titles for the Resurrection of Ra's al Ghul. The final two-issue arc takes place during Final Crisis. In both cases, there are new summary pages, with art and writing, that gives the you the gist of what happened so you don't have to put the omnibus down if you don't want to. It references old stories, but never in a particular way that requires you to have read them (some of them get re-cast or retconned, anyway).

Dini's run is also mostly self-contained and in omnibus format (other than the Resurrection of Ra's al Ghul crossover, and I don't think the Dini one has summary pages) and fun. It starts about the same time as Morrison v1

Tomasi and Gleeson's omnibus (which is being reprinted next month) starts at the same time as Morrison v3 and runs past it, dealing with some of the fallout of that arc.

----------


## JPAR

Ok, thanks. That gives some perspective. I'll look into NML first. And the reprint of Batman and Robin. In regard to Morrison, I'll first read some issues online and decide after.

----------


## KyleWayne

> I'm reading the Snyder Batman run and like it a lot. I've also read the Loeb and Sale omnibus. Now I have my eye on the Road to no man's land and the two no man's land omnibusses. Are they worth the purchage?


No Mans Land is the greatest Batman event of all time.  Reading it as it was released was magical. The lead-up to it is also great. Hopefully the Road to No Mans Land omnibus contains Cataclysm, which was a fun Batman event.

----------


## bob.schoonover

> No Man’s Land is the greatest Batman event of all time.  Reading it as it was released was magical. The lead-up to it is also great. Hopefully the Road to No Man’s Land omnibus contains Cataclysm, which was a fun Batman event.


Yeah, Cataclysm, Aftershocks, and the actual Road to NML arc are all in the Road to No Man's Land omnibus

----------


## KyleWayne

> Yeah, Cataclysm, Aftershocks, and the actual Road to NML arc are all in the Road to No Man's Land omnibus


Thats good. I have all those stories in softcover but Im tempted to double dip for these omnibuses.

----------


## JBatmanFan05

> The Morrison run drove me off the Batman books after coming back with Hush. *I hate Damian and resent his existence (Batman should only have kids with Catwoman).*


IMHO Batman shouldn't have biological kids with anyone (unless it's some possible/alternate future story), his adopted sons should be his only children in "the present."  I started hating Damian and I'd maybe undo his existence entirely, but Morrison made him interesting, nuanced, distinct (the writers of Damian besides/after Morrison rendered Damian boring and lame).  I love Morrison's Batman run, so I tolerated Damian basically (understanding of course that Morrison intended Damian to die by the end of his run, kinda to put the sand back in the sandbox, but DC wouldn't let Damian die).

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*DC's Oversized Collected Editions March 2023 solicitations

ABSOLUTE SUPERMAN FOR ALL SEASONS*
Written by JEPH LOEB
Art and cover by TIM SALE
$100.00 US | 368 pages | 8 1/8" x 12 1/4" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77952-288-7
ON SALE 8/29/23
Before Superman became a living legend and icon, he was just a farm boy in Kansas named Clark who was coming to terms with the enormous power that he was blessed with. Driven by the desire to do more with his abilities, Clark moves from Smallville to Metropolis, makes new friends and enemies, and embarks on a legacy that will change the world.
Written and illustrated by the Eisner Award-winning team of Jeph Loeb and Tim Sale, Superman for All Seasons is an imaginative and beautifully illustrated tale of the Man of Steel's formative years. Featuring the stunning colors of artist Bjarne Hansen over Sale's bold linework, this edition is a tribute to both the Man of Tomorrow and the incomparable Tim Sale.
This oversize Absolute edition collects Superman for All Seasons #1-4 plus stories from Superman #226, Superman/Batman #26, Solo #1, and Superman/Batman Secret Files 2003 #1. Also included are two new forewords by Sale's frequent collaborators Jeph Loeb and Richard Starkings.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*SHAZAM!: POWER OF HOPE OHC*
Written by PAUL DINI
Art and cover by ALEX ROSS
$19.99 US | 64 pages | 10" x 13 1/2" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77952-148-4
ON SALE 9/12/23
Between capping volcanoes, foiling bank robberies, and averting nuclear disasters, Captain Marvel has constantly faced challengesleaving his young alter ego, Billy Batson, little time for his own life. But when Billy receives a request for Captain Marvel to appear at a children's hospital, the Captain encounters one special child who deeply affects the hero and shows how human the World's Mightiest Mortal is. Written by Emmy Award-winning writer Paul Dini and illustrated by Eisner Award-winning artist Alex Ross, Shazam!: Power of Hope is a personal tale of frustration, triumph, despair, and joy for all ages.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*THE PHANTOM STRANGER OMNIBUS*
Written by JOHN BROOME, MIKE FRIEDRICH, ROBERT KANIGHER, and others
Art by CARMINE INFANTINO, BILL DRAUT, DAN SPIEGLE, and others
Cover by NEAL ADAMS
$150.00 US | 1200 pages | 7 1/16" x 10 7/8" | Hardcover
ISBN: 978-1-77950-603-0
ON SALE 8/22/23
First introduced in 1952, the Phantom Stranger stands as one of DC's most enigmatic characters, a supernatural hero shrouded in mystery. This omnibus collects stories from The Phantom Stranger (1952) #1-6; The Phantom Stranger (1969) #1-41; Batman and the Outsiders #8; The Brave and the Bold #89, 98, 145; DC Comics Presents #25, #72; DC Super-Stars #18; House of Secrets #150; Justice League of America #103; The Saga of the Swamp Thing #1-13; Secret Origins #10; Showcase #80; and Who's Who: The Definitive Directory of the DC Universe #18.

----------


## Raffi Ol D'Arcy

*TOP 10 COMPENDIUM*
Written by ALAN MOORE, ZANDER CANNON, KEVIN CANNON, and others
Art by GENE HA, ZANDER CANNON, and others
Cover by ALEX ROSS
$59.99 US | 832 pages | 6 5/8" x 10 3/16" | Softcover | ISBN: 978-1-77952-168-2
ON SALE 4/11/23
From writer Alan Moore (Watchmen, V for Vendetta) and artist Gene Ha (Justice League) comes this sci-fi epic following the exploits of the police officers of Precinct 10or Top 10as they contend with science villains and super-crimes in the vast city of Neopolis and beyond. This softcover compendium collects the entire Eisner Award-winning series and its spin-offs, including Top Ten #1-12, America's Best Comics Special #1, Smax #1-5, Top Ten: The Forty-Niners, Top Ten: Beyond the Farthest Precinct #1-5, Top Ten: Season Two #1-4, and Top Ten: Season Two Special #1.

----------


## Babylon23

> The Morrison run drove me off the Batman books after coming back with Hush.


That's interesting. I had the complete opposite reaction. I dropped Batman because of Hush and didn't return until Morrison and Dini took over. 




> If you want good Batman stories, I recommend anything by Doug Moench, Alan Grant, Chuck Dixon, and Gerry Conway.


Definitely agree with you on Moench and Grant, although I thought Dixon's best work was on the extended Bat-family rather than on Batman himself. His work on Robin, Nightwing and Birds of Prey are the standouts for me.

----------


## KyleWayne

> IMHO Batman shouldn't have biological kids with anyone (unless it's some possible/alternate future story), his adopted sons should be his only children in "the present."  I started hating Damian and I'd maybe undo his existence entirely, but Morrison made him interesting, nuanced, distinct (the writers of Damian besides/after Morrison rendered Damian boring and lame).  I love Morrison's Batman run, so I tolerated Damian basically (understanding of course that Morrison intended Damian to die by the end of his run, kinda to put the sand back in the sandbox, but DC wouldn't let Damian die).


You left out Bruce’s adoptive daughter Cassandra Cain. It’s not just a boys club. Cass matters just as much as the Robins.

I want an “Earth-One” Helena Wayne. DC had a great opportunity to do this in 2006 when Selina was pregnant, but instead we got that monster scumbag Damian.

----------


## KyleWayne

> That's interesting. I had the complete opposite reaction. I dropped Batman because of Hush and didn't return until Morrison and Dini took over. 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely agree with you on Moench and Grant, although I thought Dixon's best work was on the extended Bat-family rather than on Batman himself. His work on Robin, Nightwing and Birds of Prey are the standouts for me.


I’m generalizing a bit. I love the entire 1992-98 era when Moench, Grant, and Dixon were running the show. 

The 2000s was a bad time for me when it comes to the main Batbooks. I only liked Hush (although I hated the ending) and the return of Jason Todd. I liked Dini’s Detective up until what he did to Catwoman.

The two Batgirl ongoings along with Robin, Nightwing, and Birds of Prey were IMO the best Bat books from 2000-11.

----------


## nx01a

I've preordered the Top 10 Compendium but I hope there's a hardcover re-release in the near future. Same with the Tom Strong Compendium. I love those stories.

----------


## Babylon23

> I’m generalizing a bit. I love the entire 1992-98 era when Moench, Grant, and Dixon were running the show.


This was a great period for Batman. How do you feel about the Rucka/Brubaker period that followed it? Personally I was a fan.

----------


## JAG2045

> This was a great period for Batman. How do you feel about the Rucka/Brubaker period that followed it? Personally I was a fan.


I love the Greg Rucka run but hated the Brubaker solo run (the NML to Murderer/Fugitive era) - I usually love Brubaker's work (Captain America, Gotham Central, Catwoman & Daredevil to name a few) but something about his Batman run just didnt work for me 

The art by one of my least favorite artists (Scott McDaniel) certainly didn't help make the run any easier to enjoy IMO

----------


## KyleWayne

> This was a great period for Batman. How do you feel about the Rucka/Brubaker period that followed it? Personally I was a fan.


I stopped reading Batman after No Mans Land and didnt return until Hush because I dont like Greg Rucka or Ed Brubaker. Brubaker ruined Catwoman, my favorite comic book character of all time. 

I enjoyed Batgirl, Gotham Knights, Robin, Nightwing, and Birds of Prey during that era.

----------


## JAG2045

TimothyCat over on the MMW Board has received and posted pictures of the House of Mystery Omnibus 3 here:

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/marv....html#p1485481

----------


## Twice-named

> I stopped reading Batman after No Man’s Land and didn’t return until Hush because I don’t like Greg Rucka or Ed Brubaker. Brubaker ruined Catwoman, my favorite comic book character of all time. 
> 
> I enjoyed Batgirl, Gotham Knights, Robin, Nightwing, and Birds of Prey during that era.


Just out of curiosity, how did Brubaker ruin Catwoman?

----------


## KyleWayne

> Just out of curiosity, how did Brubaker ruin Catwoman?


Jim Balents Catwoman series was perfection. Brubaker turned Selina into a dark, gritty, noir character. He took his inspiration from Frank Miller and Mindy Newells terrible take on the character. Unfortunately, his legacy remains as Selina continues to be written as a noir antihero instead of the worlds best thief and international adventuress. That godfather Catwoman storyline from a few years ago was when I finally threw in the towel.

----------


## Twice-named

> Jim Balents Catwoman series was perfection. Brubaker turned Selina into a dark, gritty, noir character. He took his inspiration from Frank Miller and Mindy Newells terrible take on the character. Unfortunately, his legacy remains as Selina continues to be written as a noir antihero instead of the worlds best thief and international adventuress. That godfather Catwoman storyline from a few years ago was when I finally threw in the towel.


Thanks for responding. I can understand where youre coming from.

----------


## Timothy Hunter

I would say that Jim Balent was great at the very beginning, especially when inked by Dick Giordano. As the years went by, his art just got sloppier and sloppier, to the extent that there was a rumor that DC fired Balent for having his girlfriend draw in his name.

----------


## theegreatone

My son's name is Damian so I actually love the character.

----------


## KyleWayne

> I would say that Jim Balent was great at the very beginning, especially when inked by Dick Giordano. As the years went by, his art just got sloppier and sloppier, to the extent that there was a rumor that DC fired Balent for having his girlfriend draw in his name.


None of that is true. Jim left DC to launch his own creator-owned series Tarot, Witch of the Black Rose, which is still going strong today and celebrates its 23rd anniversary next month. Jim is the definitive Catwoman artist and his series was the best. Jim’s art was consistently great throughout the entire six-year run. Fortunately I have all the back issues to read since DC has been incapable of crafting a proper Catwoman series in over twenty years. I just wish DC would finish collecting his series so I could own it in paperback format too.

----------


## Happenstance

Putting a bit more effort into my DC omnibus' after mostly buying Marvel titles last year. Tempted to upgrade my Flash Geoff Johns trades to the omnibus versions and then grab the Mark Said vol.1 as well.

----------


## Babylon23

I have to say I wasn't a fan of Jim Balent's artwork or his Catwoman series but I loved Brubaker's noir take on the character. I appreciated the redesign of her outfit, the repurposing of the character and the inclusion of characters like Slam Bradley.

Having said that (and trying to be on topic for the thread) is the Balent Catwoman series another of DC's forgotten reprint series? I seem to remember that they had started reprinting the series. Has it fallen away like so many others?

----------


## JAG2045

> I have to say I wasn't a fan of Jim Balent's artwork or his Catwoman series but I loved Brubaker's noir take on the character. I appreciated the redesign of her outfit, the repurposing of the character and the inclusion of characters like Slam Bradley.
> 
> *Having said that (and trying to be on topic for the thread) is the Balent Catwoman series another of DC's forgotten reprint series? I seem to remember that they had started reprinting the series. Has it fallen away like so many others?*


Currently yes, DC released 2 TPB's of Catwoman by Balent (one in 2017 & one in 2019) 

Catwoman by Jim Balent Book One      Catwoman (vol. 2) #1–13	September 2017	
Catwoman by Jim Balent Book Two	Catwoman (vol. 2) #14–24, #0; Catwoman Annual #2; Showcase '95 #4 March 2019

and there's been no news on a follow up to collect the remaining issues (Catwoman vol. 2 #25-77, #0, #1000000, Annual #2) 

Hopefully they will release it in a couple of omni's now they have done the Brubaker run as an omnibus

----------


## KyleWayne

> Currently yes, DC released 2 TPB's of Catwoman by Balent (one in 2017 & one in 2019) 
> 
> Catwoman by Jim Balent Book One      Catwoman (vol. 2) #1–13	September 2017	
> Catwoman by Jim Balent Book Two	Catwoman (vol. 2) #14–24, #0; Catwoman Annual #2; Showcase '95 #4 March 2019
> 
> and there's been no news on a follow up to collect the remaining issues (Catwoman vol. 2 #25-77, #0, #1000000, Annual #2) 
> 
> Hopefully they will release it in a couple of omni's now they have done the Brubaker run as an omnibus


I would hope they they would include Jim’s story from 1999’s Batman 80-Page Giant#2 as well as the Elseworlds miniseries Catwoman: Guardian of Gotham and the Catwoman/Vampirella one-shot. 

Annual #2 is collected in Book Two. Jim didn’t illustrate Annual #3 or #4.

----------


## Timothy Hunter

> None of that is true. Jim left DC to launch his own creator-owned series Tarot, Witch of the Black Rose, which is still going strong today and celebrates its 23rd anniversary next month. Jim is the definitive Catwoman artist and his series was the best. *Jim’s art was consistently great throughout the entire six-year run*. Fortunately I have all the back issues to read since DC has been incapable of crafting a proper Catwoman series in over twenty years. I just wish DC would finish collecting his series so I could own it in paperback format too.


Agree to disagree.

----------


## KyleWayne

> Agree to disagree.


He’s my favorite artist and Tarot looks great each month.

----------


## Twice-named

Sandman Mystery Theatre Compendium has been pushed back to 4/25/23.

----------


## Happenstance

Splurged a bit with some remaining Christmas money and ordered some DC omnis. Few upgrades from my trades then some I've never owned:

The Flash by Geoff Johns Omnibus Vol.1
The Flash by Geoff Johns Omnibus Vol.2
The Flash by Geoff Johns Omnibus Vol.3
Batgirl Returns Omnibus
Justice League New 52 Omnibus Vol.2

----------

